# ***The Official AKV Owners And Lovers Thread***. Come And Chat



## luvindisneyworld

I seen where someone asked about the AKV thread. So I thought I would go ahead and start one.
So please start sharing your experiences and your pictures of AKV and what you love about it.

We are going for the first time June 7-13th and I am so excited and I cant wait.
So when I come back I will have lots of pictures to share.

So please feel free to join in.

I would really love to see some pictures.

We own 160 points at AKV.


----------



## hellerjw

We had our first AKV trip (and first DVC stay) last August. Here is a link to my trip report:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1576223&page=0&highlight=AKV+Trip+Report

We are headed back next month, although this time to VWL. We are planning to go back to AKV in 2009, hopefully at Kidani this time.

We have 200 points but the need to add-on has already become apparent. I think 300 points is about where we need to be to keep our habit satisfied.


----------



## stopher1

We are making our first trip this Oct - it will be a split stay with 3 nights at BWV, then moving over to AKV for 5 nights.  We are looking forward to it!!

We have 160 pts, but definitely looking to add on at least 50 more.  We're also looking to get points at GCV when it finally becomes available.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

hellerjw said:


> We had our first AKV trip (and first DVC stay) last August. Here is a link to my trip report:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1576223&page=0&highlight=AKV+Trip+Report
> 
> We are headed back next month, although this time to VWL. We are planning to go back to AKV in 2009, hopefully at Kidani this time.
> 
> We have 200 points but the need to add-on has already become apparent. I think 300 points is about where we need to be to keep our habit satisfied.


I loved it Thanks for providing the link. Awesome pictures.
I cannot wait.


----------



## thepops

Waiting on our first trip home to AKV Oct31-Nov 4th.  On the waitlist for conceriage   but who knows ... maybe some pixie dust will sprinkle on us.  Getting ready to book the next one for April 2009 (once the window opens).


----------



## AKV707

Glad to see this thread!  And happy toto be on the first of many pages.

Our first AKV stay is 61 days away.  We can't wait!  AKV is a great resort. There is no other like it.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Our first trip home is booked for Feb. 21-27 of '09 (I know, a looong time from now), 2 trips in the meantime though to satiate us! Staying in a standard studio at Jambo in Feb.

Stayed at AKL in 2005, what a gem!!! DD was just shy of 1 y.o. then, and will make her second trip there at 4 1/2, she should love the animals...she loves giraffes!!!

AKV certainly offers a one-of-a-kind experience with the live animals, I know all folks love their DVC homes, but we absolutely love it here, that's why we bought AKV!

I certainly can't wait for the pool area at Kidani, what a treat!!! Perhaps then, BCV owners will be asking about pool-hopping over at AKV  !!


----------



## dianeschlicht

We made our first AKV stay in March.  We stayed on night in a standard studio, and then moved to a 1 bedroom Concierge level.  LOVED it, and we will try as often as we can to get the Concierge level.  I'm not holding out hope for it happening too often, but we can hope!


----------



## ranthony

I was the someone looking for an AKV owners thread. It never crossed my mind that there wouldn't be one yet...I guess I don't feel so bad now about my failed searches.  

We have yet to have our first stay at our AKV home but I will list the *top ten things that I already love about being an AKV owner:*

1. The fact that we have the option of concierge. I can't wait until DH and I can take a couples only trip and take full advantage of club level! Even though I know it will be difficult to get reservations even at the 11 month mark, I'm sure glad we have the option!

2. The 'value' rooms to save on points. Another thing I'm really glad to have the 11 month window for! Also, the possiblilty of even getting savanna view for value points.

3. Weekend value rooms for less than OKW. I often see here on the boards that OKW has the largest rooms and lowest points chart, true. But how many of you fellow AKV owners realized that weekend points for AKV value *and* standard rooms are less than OKW?

4. Great on-site restaurants. Boma is on the top of many of the favorite buffet discussions and although I haven't tried Jiko yet, I've read great things. When the new restaurants open in Kidani I think we may be able to argue that AKV has the best on-site dinning.

5. On-site kids club...Simba's clubhouse. Some have them, some don't. It sure is nice to have the option of one right on-site!

6. Uwanja Camp--this looks like it's going to be awesome! I can't wait for my little guys to be able to splish and splash to their hearts content here. Heck, I'm looking forward to it, too!

7. Flat panel TVs! I'm sure eventually all DVCs will get them, but we've already got them, and DH loves them. (Don't ask me why, TV is TV in my book...but hey, he doesn't get excited about too much and he actually raised and eyebrow at this!)  

8. Dedicated bus service. Although we usually drive, it will be nice not to have to stop at other resorts if we choose to use the buses.

9. Animals, animals, animals and an exclusive savanna. I'm really looking forward to hearing more about this savanna when details become available. Although it's just rumor, I've read that we may even get a white rhino. That would be really cool.

10. Extra bathrooms in the 1 and 2 brs in Kidani. Ahhh...need I say more?


----------



## hellerjw

I completely agree with all 10 things you mentioned. I can only add 1 thing:

11. The remoteness adds to the illusion of being on an African Safari. A lot of people mention this as a negative but its one of the things that we really liked about it. Its the only DVC resort with a *unique* theme that isn't spoiled by being able to see a theme park, shopping area, etc right across from it. It keeps the illusion intact and is a nice break from the hectic days of park hopping and shopping.


----------



## mamaprincess

Hey all!!!

I haven't been yet but we own.  AKL is my favorite Disney Resort that is why we bought in at AKV when it was offered.  It is the most unique resort I know of and it has some awesome eatin'!!!


----------



## MomDad&2boys

What a fabulous thread.  We are new owners & several of these points, I hadn't even considered.  Unfortunately, our first trip home won't be for some time but in the meantime we'll have live with a Free Dining trip in Sept & our SSR developer pt trip in January.   I should stay out of these threads since our first AKV trip is so far off, the excitement will be unbearable once we finally get there.


----------



## gkrykewy

We own 170 points at AKV - AKL was one of our favorite places in the world, so this was a no-brainer. Love the flexibility of value/standard/savanna view rooms - it's great for squeezing the value out of every last point!

My parents have gone twice so far, and my wife and I are taking our first trip as owners August 17-27 (dedicated savanna view studio).


----------



## PutnamDS

We purchased at AKV in January, but have not had a chance to stay there yet.  Our first trip will be in September.  I agree with others that the value option is fabulous.  We had only 40 points left to use - doesn't seem like very many, but it got me FIVE NIGHTS in a value studio at AKV!  I happen to think that is simply AMAZING!  That's 40 points!!      

In January 2009, I'll be bringing the whole family to stay at AKV and I simply can't wait.

Deb


----------



## Donald is #1

AKV is my favorite also!  In October, my sisters and I were down at WDW for a long weekend and we were staying at OKW.  They had never seen one of the DVC resorts before and they were very impressed with OKW.  But this is an AKV thread, so here comes the rest of the story.     We had an ADR for Boma one night.  So, I had us leave for AKV early so that they could see my favorite resort.  Well, we walked down by the animal viewing areas and as we were walking back through the lobby to head down to Boma, I hear one of the sisters going to the other, "if Donald is #1 ever takes the kids (her kids) here I am coming too!"  Well I am taking her kids and her with me to AKV in November and they are all so excited!


----------



## marvali

We have 200 points at AKV.  We don't have our first stay until January 1-4, 2009 and we are so looking forward to our first visit.  Until then, we will just have to enjoy the resort through this thread until we get the chance to contribute.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

Well we will be in a Value studio when we go in June and I am not sure what to expect with it.
Thats the only thing that was availible when we made reservations in March. All the nights wasnt availible for it but somehow it all worked out and we got all 6 nights in the Value.

So if anyone has stayed in a value studio then i would love to hear how it went. What view you ended up with and Pictures would be great.


----------



## lisah0711

We were at AK for a night in January.  Now we are the proud owners of 110 points.  We won't be there until January 2010 but we love the resort and look forward to hearing all about it from our fellow AKV owners.   

Now that we have a thread we need to figure out a mascot like the VWL groupies moose!  Maybe a zebra in honor of the new baby?


----------



## huey578

We are making our first trip in October. This will be an awesome trip, we have a 2 bdr Concierge level


----------



## Donald is #1

lisah0711 said:


> Now that we have a thread we need to figure out a mascot like the VWL groupies moose!  Maybe a zebra in honor of the new baby?



Awesome idea!


----------



## huey578

Donald is #1 said:


> Awesome idea!



Zebra or baby Rhino





  ????


----------



## luvindisneyworld

well we can do something like that if everyone wants to but I am not to computer savvy.


----------



## kaylie&laurensmom

We bought AKV in July '07, and can't wait for our first trip "home" June 1 - 10 in a concierge studio!!!  9 nights = 167 points.  We had to borrow 7 points for this trip.


----------



## drag n' fly

Great thread OP!

Well we bought at AKV in November 07 at Disneyland. We are going for our first stay home December 22-24, 08 club level woohoo!


----------



## drag n' fly

lisah0711 said:


> We were at AK for a night in January.  Now we are the proud owners of 110 points.  We won't be there until January 2010 but we love the resort and look forward to hearing all about it from our fellow AKV owners.
> 
> Now that we have a thread we need to figure out a mascot like the VWL groupies moose!  Maybe a zebra in honor of the new baby?



Excellent idea!


----------



## kgc07

We are very excited for our first trip to AKV in 12 days!  From everything I have read, I am sure we will love it and be looking forward to our next trip the day we leave.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

lisah0711 said:


> Now that we have a thread we need to figure out a mascot like the VWL groupies moose!



I created my avatar (Look to the left) to very humbly offer up as the "mascot" for our AKV thread. Can come up with something better if given suggestions.

Thoughts...


----------



## huey578

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> I created my avatar (Look to the left) to offer up as the "mascot" for our AKV thread. Can come up with something better if given suggestions.
> 
> Thoughts...



Looks great!


----------



## Muushka

lisah0711 said:


> Now that we have a thread we need to figure out a mascot like the VWL groupies moose!  Maybe a zebra in honor of the new baby?



I was just visiting your thread and wondering about you guys getting a mascot!  
The Tag Fairy created ours.  Maybe the TF will create one for you if you ask?

PS Sadly, I am not the TF
And one of these days I will get a reservation at your beautiful 'other' Lodge!


----------



## marvali

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> I created my avatar (Look to the left) to very humbly offer up as the "mascot" for our AKV thread. Can come up with something better if given suggestions.
> 
> Thoughts...


That one is really a nice job.   It would be cool to use for AKV owners and lovers, even if not our official mascot.



Muushka said:


> I was just visiting your thread and wondering about you guys getting a mascot!
> The Tag Fairy created ours.  Maybe the TF will create one for you if you ask?
> 
> PS Sadly, I am not the TF
> And one of these days I will get a reservation at your beautiful 'other' Lodge!



Would be really nice to have a mascot for AKV.  So what do you think Tag Fairy?   Are we worthy of you gracing us by bestowing our very own mascot? 

And Muushka, hope you get to visit AKV real soon!   Can't wait for our first visit to experience it in person instead of through the trip reports and photos of others who have gone before.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just subscribing...and waiting until our AKV Concierge stay!


----------



## pilferk

luvindisneyworld said:


> I seen where someone asked about the AKV thread. So I thought I would go ahead and start one.
> So please start sharing your experiences and your pictures of AKV and what you love about it.
> 
> We are going for the first time June 7-13th and I am so excited and I cant wait.
> So when I come back I will have lots of pictures to share.
> 
> So please feel free to join in.
> 
> I would really love to see some pictures.
> 
> We own 160 points at AKV.



We are AKV owners (200 pts).

You can see our TR from this past January in the link in my siggie.



We LOVE AKV!


----------



## pilferk

Donald is #1 said:


> Awesome idea!




I'm with lisah071 on the zebra suggestion.

Because, between the baby, the animals on the savanna, and the domes at Boma...I think you capture the spirit of the lodge right there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have to join this group.  We visited AKV this weekend to try to see Kidani, no luck, but we saw the giraffe family and lots of animals on the savannah.

We own 140 AKV points.

Bobbi


----------



## luvindisneyworld

I love seeing all the AKV owners posting here.
I know that it will be our favorite resort when we stay there in June. 

Oh Tag Fairy, We would love for you to give us a mascot for us AKV owners,Please


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Take 2...

see avatar to the left for AKV mascot...I'm just throwing ideas out folks!


----------



## LisaS

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Take 2...
> 
> see avatar to the left for AKV mascot...I'm just throwing ideas out folks!


I LOVE your avatar and think it would make a perfect mascot! I saw little Kidani last week and I think you have really captured his spirit in your avatar.  Great job! I would love to put it into my signature.


----------



## pridwynn

We bought 225 points at AKV on April 17th. Our guide called us this morning to let us know that our deed was finalized today. So I guess we are "official" AKV owners now!   I can't wait to stay at our home resort. We will be staying at AKV sometime next year for our 20th anniversary celebration trip.  We leave in about 2 weeks for a Disney trip and will be using our developer's points at SSR. I hope we have time to take the tour to see what the akv rooms will look like.


----------



## dugski

I love this thread-we will have our first trip home this month. We bought in April 2007 but rollover so we could get a 2br savana view. I can't wait to go  I love the Avatar too!


----------



## horselover

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Take 2...
> 
> see avatar to the left for AKV mascot...I'm just throwing ideas out folks!




Love the avatar.  Perfect mascot for AKV.  We just had an offer accepted for 100 pts.     Now the wait for ROFR begins    Can't wait to call myself an owner!


----------



## HayGan

We just bought in at 160 pts the other night.  Our first trip "home" won't be until June 2009 and I really hope to be able to get concierge but will live with savannah view if that is all we can get  

We do have all these developer points to use before then and so far can't come to an agreement on what to do with them


----------



## marvali

pridwynn said:


> We bought 225 points at AKV on April 17th. Our guide called us this morning to let us know that our deed was finalized today. So I guess we are "official" AKV owners now!   I can't wait to stay at our home resort. We will be staying at AKV sometime next year for our 20th anniversary celebration trip.  We leave in about 2 weeks for a Disney trip and will be using our developer's points at SSR. I hope we have time to take the tour to see what the akv rooms will look like.


Let me be the first on here to say.........
 HOME!
To pridwynn and HayGan!!!!


----------



## pilferk

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Take 2...
> 
> see avatar to the left for AKV mascot...I'm just throwing ideas out folks!



Love it!


----------



## luvindisneyworld

I love the avatar to. But I am not to smart when it comes to doing things like that so how do we add it?


----------



## gkrykewy

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Take 2...
> 
> see avatar to the left for AKV mascot...I'm just throwing ideas out folks!



Excellent work - you've saved me the effort of bothering! The only thing I might tweak is the font.



luvindisneyworld said:


> I love the avatar to. But I am not to smart when it comes to doing things like that so how do we add it?



1. Right-click, "save as" on the avatar image. Save it to your desktop.
2. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
3. Click on "Edit Avatar"
4. At the bottom, choose to upload your own image, and grab the file you just saved to your desktop.
5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

Oh Oh Oh, I did it


----------



## HayGan

marvali said:


> Let me be the first on here to say.........
> HOME!
> To pridwynn and HayGan!!!!



Thanks!  It is so great to finally have a DVC "home"!!!!


----------



## Muushka

I love your AKV mascot siggy thingy!  He is so cute.  After my first visit, I may be asking if I can join!


----------



## drag n' fly

Great avatar!


----------



## Donald is #1

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Take 2...
> 
> see avatar to the left for AKV mascot...I'm just throwing ideas out folks!





gkrykewy said:


> Excellent work - you've saved me the effort of bothering! The only thing I might tweak is the font.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Right-click, "save as" on the avatar image. Save it to your desktop.
> 2. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
> 3. Click on "Edit Avatar"
> 4. At the bottom, choose to upload your own image, and grab the file you just saved to your desktop.
> 5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.



Cool thanks!!!


----------



## ead79

I'd love to join the group!  We bought 160 points at AKV back in November.  We took our first trip home this past March in a savannah view studio.  I will post some pictures of that below.  We are super duper excited about our next trip home in a 1BR concierge villa at AKV this December.  Woo Hoo!

Here are pictures of our room and the view from the balcony.  It was a lockoff savannah view studio room #5214 (Sunset Savannah).











































































View from the balcony looking straight ahead:





View looking to the left:





View looking to the right:





We saw lots of giraffes as well as some ankole cattle, a zebra at night, and some ostriches.


----------



## Donald is #1

ead79, thanks for posting the pictures!  I can't wait for my trip next week.


----------



## huey578

Saw this on another site. AKV sign is now up!


----------



## luvindisneyworld

Muushka said:


> I love your AKV mascot siggy thingy!  He is so cute.  After my first visit, I may be asking if I can join!


You can join us anytime


----------



## luvindisneyworld

Elizabeth, Thanks for the Beautiful pictures. i am getting so Excited about our first stay there. 30 days and counting


----------



## lisah0711

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> I created my avatar (Look to the left) to very humbly offer up as the "mascot" for our AKV thread. Can come up with something better if given suggestions.
> 
> Thoughts...



Looks great!  Thanks!


----------



## kmurawski

Love the pics! Thanks!


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Pics are awesome, thanks!!


----------



## ranthony

I love the new mascot but I keep getting this error message when I try to save it: This is not a valid image file. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

ranthony said:


> I love the new mascot but I keep getting this error message when I try to save it: This is not a valid image file. What am I doing wrong?



Are you clicking "Save Target As" or "Save Picture As"?

I would use "Save Picture As."


----------



## ranthony

and still get that message.  I can usually figure these things out.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

ranthony said:


> and still get that message.  I can usually figure these things out.



Try to "Copy" then paste it into Paint, then "Save As" the pic (crop out the excess).


----------



## ranthony

I had to upload it to photobucket and link the URL.

I'm not sure what was going on but it's all good.


----------



## stopher1

WELCOME HOME to all of our new AKV neighbors!  

I love the new mascot image that was created, and have changed my avatar likewise!  Thanks guys!  I don't remember which one of you made it - but bravo - I like.  Good job.   

We are so looking forward to our first trip to AKV.  Like I said back on page 1, we'll be there for a split stay this Oct - starting out at BWV for 3 nights, then over to AKV for 5 nights.  I loved seeing little Kidani, and definitely shared the photos with the entire family.  We can't wait to experience that savannah view.  

It's great to see so much action on this thread in just a couple of days.   Keep it going - it was fun to read through it all.  I'll make a point of dropping in and saying hi as I make the DIS rounds each day.


----------



## disneymom8589

This is a terrific thread and I can't wait to continue reading the posts!!  Love the Kidani avatar.    It was exciting seeing the picture of the Kidani Village sign, too!  DH and I were there last month in a 1 bdrm. SV room and it was so incredible!!


----------



## horselover

I've adopted it as my own even though we're still in the waiting for ROFR stage.  Hope no one minds!


----------



## lisah0711

horselover said:


> I've adopted it as my own even though we're still in the waiting for ROFR stage.  Hope no one minds!



Of course not!  Here's a little  for your ROFR.


----------



## gkrykewy

horselover said:


> I've adopted it as my own even though we're still in the waiting for ROFR stage.  Hope no one minds!



Looks like AKV resales are about the same as Disney prices after discount (~$94 per point). Why did you decide to go with resale? Smaller contract? Just curious.


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> I've adopted it as my own even though we're still in the waiting for ROFR stage.  Hope no one minds!



It's a pretty neat design, isn't it?  Here's some more    from me - hope you make it through.  Let us know!!


----------



## HayGan

horselover said:


> I've adopted it as my own even though we're still in the waiting for ROFR stage.  Hope no one minds!



Good luck with ROFR  


Question for all of you knowledgeable AKVers out there: 
We are currently trying to figure out what way to go for our trip next year.  I am still trying to understand the options and what would work best for us.  It will be my family (me, DH, and our 2 DSs - 7 & 9) and my dad and step-mom.  We were originally thinking of getting two studios but have started considering going with a 2 bedroom instead.  I know I would want to definitely try to stay in Kidani and would prefer dedicated 2 bedroom.  So that eliminates the value category as a possibility - right?  I like the thought of only 25 pts per night but really want to stay in Kidani and would like to have savanna view. Any suggestions as what might work for us?  We will be staying at AKV for 5 or 6 nights and then moving to a OKW or BWV studio (hopefully) for 5 or 6 nights.  Any thoughts?


----------



## dugski

I did it and want to thank you for the easiest directions ever. Now I have the logo too!  




gkrykewy said:


> Excellent work - you've saved me the effort of bothering! The only thing I might tweak is the font.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Right-click, "save as" on the avatar image. Save it to your desktop.
> 2. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
> 3. Click on "Edit Avatar"
> 4. At the bottom, choose to upload your own image, and grab the file you just saved to your desktop.
> 5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.


----------



## gkrykewy

HayGan said:


> Good luck with ROFR
> 
> 
> Question for all of you knowledgeable AKVers out there:
> We are currently trying to figure out what way to go for our trip next year.  I am still trying to understand the options and what would work best for us.  It will be my family (me, DH, and our 2 DSs - 7 & 9) and my dad and step-mom.  We were originally thinking of getting two studios but have started considering going with a 2 bedroom instead.  I know I would want to definitely try to stay in Kidani and would prefer dedicated 2 bedroom.  So that eliminates the value category as a possibility - right?  I like the thought of only 25 pts per night but really want to stay in Kidani and would like to have savanna view. Any suggestions as what might work for us?  We will be staying at AKV for 5 or 6 nights and then moving to a OKW or BWV studio (hopefully) for 5 or 6 nights.  Any thoughts?



From a point economy standpoint, you pay about a 50% point premium for moving up to a 2-BR instead of two value studios (should you decide you're okay with Jambo House). If you compare standard studios to standard 2-BRs, you're still looking at about a 25% point premium.

My recommendation would be to go with two value studios in Jambo House, and to request Savanna View for both, which you've got a solid chance at getting - nearly all of the values are savannah or pool view (which is still a partial savanna view).

EDIT: lol, I can never decide whether to spell "savanna" or "savannah", and in this post I did both.


----------



## HayGan

gkrykewy said:


> From a point economy standpoint, you pay about a 50% point premium for moving up to a 2-BR instead of two value studios (should you decide you're okay with Jambo House). If you compare standard studios to standard 2-BRs, you're still looking at about a 25% point premium.
> 
> My recommendation would be to go with two value studios in Jambo House, and to request Savanna View for both, which you've got a solid chance at getting - nearly all of the values are savannah or pool view (which is still a partial savanna view).



Thanks for the input.  We thought it might be nice to have the 2 bedroom for just a few nights but we would certainly be fine with studios.  I really want to stay in Kidani because I know my kids will absolutely LOVE the Uwanja Camp.  Since we bought in under the current promo, we have 320 points to use in 2009 so we have some room to play 



gkrykewy said:


> EDIT: lol, I can never decide whether to spell "savanna" or "savannah", and in this post I did both.



I'm with you - I can never decide to use the h or not


----------



## gkrykewy

HayGan said:


> Thanks for the input.  We thought it might be nice to have the 2 bedroom for just a few nights but we would certainly be fine with studios.  I really want to stay in Kidani because I know my kids will absolutely LOVE the Uwanja Camp.  Since we bought in under the current promo, we have 320 points to use in 2009 so we have some room to play



Great for you! I didn't get any dev points when I bought last year. I suppose having had 2007 points compensates though.

And I see you're using the signature AKV banner I created - EXCELLENT choice!


----------



## HayGan

gkrykewy said:


> Great for you! I didn't get any dev points when I bought last year. I suppose having had 2007 points compensates though.
> 
> And I see you're using the signature AKV banner I created - EXCELLENT choice!



We received 160 developer points for use at SSR as well as all 160 2008 points and 160 2009 points.  Too good of a deal to pass up  

Thanks for the AKV banner as well - it is my fav


----------



## horselover

gkrykewy said:


> Looks like AKV resales are about the same as Disney prices after discount (~$94 per point). Why did you decide to go with resale? Smaller contract? Just curious.




We went on the tour in March & just feel in love with AKV    but we don't have 16K+ to spend right now.  So, as you guessed we went for the resale for the smaller contract.  Hopefully we'll be able to add on in the future (ssshhh don't tell my DH I just said that   )    We're actually paying $95/pt.  More than I wanted to spend, but not really worth haggling over $100.  The good news is it will most likely pass ROFR.  Thanks to all for sending pixie dust my way    Here's some back at you for others that are also waiting


----------



## Ratpack

Another member here.  We bought 180 points last summer and spent our first visit over Christmas in a 1BR value.  We loved having the extra room that we now get with DVC over even the deluxe resorts.  Our value room had a view of the parking lot as some values do, but we didn't mind at all as it was quiet and if we wanted to see the animals, we went across the hall to the window and viewed the Savannah.  This July we are trying the 2BR value.  It will be nice for Dw and I to have a BR and the 3 kids to have a BR and still have the LR area to relax in.


----------



## gkrykewy

horselover said:


> We went on the tour in March & just feel in love with AKV    but we don't have 16K+ to spend right now.  So, as you guessed we went for the resale for the smaller contract.  Hopefully we'll be able to add on in the future (ssshhh don't tell my DH I just said that   )    We're actually paying $95/pt.  More than I wanted to spend, but not really worth haggling over $100.  The good news is it will most likely pass ROFR.  Thanks to all for sending pixie dust my way    Here's some back at you for others that are also waiting



I think you made a smart move, and you certainly picked the right resort for having a small contract. Value studios will let you stretch those points a LONG way - we have a Sun-Thurs reservation coming up in August for our mothers in a value studio, and it's only 45 points! And there's a good chance it'll even be Savanna view! 

Also, good move not stretching yourself for the 160 points with 10% Disney financing (not trying to start a controversy, move along everyone...)


----------



## horselover

gkrykewy said:


> I think you made a smart move, and you certainly picked the right resort for having a small contract. Value studios will let you stretch those points a LONG way - we have a Sun-Thurs reservation coming up in August for our mothers in a value studio, and it's only 45 points! And there's a good chance it'll even be Savanna view!
> 
> Also, good move not stretching yourself for the 160 points with 10% Disney financing (not trying to start a controversy, move along everyone...)



Wow only 45 pts.!      I think we made the right decision for us too.  Also, not trying to start anything, but we made the decision we would not buy more pts. than we could pay cash for.  We didn't want to finance.   Not that there's anything wrong with it, but it's just not right for us.  

I'd also like to take my mom there someday.  She's a HUGE giraffe fan.  I know she'd love it     I can't wait to book my 1st trip.  Assuming I pass ROFR that is


----------



## stopher1

Ratpack said:


> Another member here.  We bought 180 points last summer and spent our first visit over Christmas in a 1BR value.  We loved having the extra room that we now get with DVC over even the deluxe resorts.  Our value room had a view of the parking lot as some values do, but we didn't mind at all as it was quiet and if we wanted to see the animals, we went across the hall to the window and viewed the Savannah.  *This July we are trying the 2BR value.  It will be nice for Dw and I to have a BR and the 3 kids to have a BR and still have the LR area to relax in*.



We'd love to be able to do a 2BR for just what you described - but our upcoming trip will be in a 1BR... then as we look at our '09 trip, perhaps we'll do the 2BR for ourselves - but we might be bringing grandparents along on that one - so maybe not.  Regardless, we're just thrilled that we'll have space for the kids to sleep - and to stay up in a separate space "without them".


----------



## wildernessDad

Oops!  See below.


----------



## wildernessDad

In two days DW and I are outta here for 5 nights at AKV followed by 2 nights at BWV!

We're doing the Sunrise and Sunset Safaris as well as the Wildlife Discovery Excursion.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

wildernessDad said:


> In two days DW and I are outta here for 5 nights at AKV followed by 2 nights at BWV!
> 
> We're doing the Sunrise and Sunset Safaris as well as the Wildlife Discovery Excursion.


I hope you have a Wonderful time. Please do post pictures and a review when you can.


----------



## HayGan

wildernessDad said:


> In two days DW and I are outta here for 5 nights at AKV followed by 2 nights at BWV!
> 
> We're doing the Sunrise and Sunset Safaris as well as the Wildlife Discovery Excursion.



Can't wait to hear about it as well!  (I'm really hoping you will have some pics too!)


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

wildernessDad said:


> In two days DW and I are outta here for 5 nights at AKV followed by 2 nights at BWV!
> 
> We're doing the Sunrise and Sunset Safaris as well as the Wildlife Discovery Excursion.



Oooh! Can't wait to hear about it...what kind of room do you have??? Especially about the safaris!!!

Have a magical trip!!! 

Pixie dust to you


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> In two days DW and I are outta here for 5 nights at AKV followed by 2 nights at BWV!
> 
> We're doing the Sunrise and Sunset Safaris as well as the Wildlife Discovery Excursion.




Have a great time!         Take lots of pics!  We want details!


----------



## wildernessDad

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Oooh! Can't wait to hear about it...what kind of room do you have??? Especially about the safaris!!!
> 
> Have a magical trip!!!
> 
> Pixie dust to you



DW and I are in a studio for both parts of the trip.  We requested savanna view, but we'll see what we get!


----------



## gkrykewy

wildernessDad said:


> DW and I are in a studio for both parts of the trip.  We requested savanna view, but we'll see what we get!



Well, there are dedicated savanna view studios, standard view studios (which are never savanna view - either pool or parking lot, I think), and value studios, which could be savanna, pool, or parking.

If you sprung the points for a savanna view studio, then no need to request. You've got a good shot at savanna view with a value studio, if you request it. Worked for our one attempt so far. IIRC, more than 50% of the value units are savanna view.


----------



## LisaS

Here's a tip we learned from our safari guide on the Wanyama (Sunset) Safari: this event is less crowded during the week and often sold out on the weekends.  We did ours on a Wednesday and there were only four of us plus one guide in the back of the truck. That was great because no matter where the animals were relative to the truck, we could all just move around in the truck to look at them and take photos. If the truck had been full then sometimes we would have had a front row view and other times we would have had to look over/between the folks on the other side of the truck to see the animals. We also got a lot of time to talk to our safari guides and ask them questions about caring for the animals at AKL. 

We thoroughly enjoyed both the Sunrise and the Wanyama/Sunset Safaris. The Sunrise is less expensive and you see a wider variety of animals but the Wanyama Safari takes you so close to the animals (those same animals you've been watching for years from those balconies at AKL!) that it made it very personal and special. Now when I look at the animals at AKV, I feel like I know them a little bit.

I also learned that the cute and comical hornbills that we enjoyed watching on our first stay at AKL will soon be residing in AKV's new savanna!  The hornbills were a problem for the staff because they would run under the trucks and even jump up on to the bumper of the food truck and hitch a ride. AKV's own savanna will be small compared to the others and the animal care staff will not be using trucks to service it so it will make a great home for those wonderful hornbills!


----------



## wildernessDad

gkrykewy said:


> Well, there are dedicated savanna view studios, standard view studios (which are never savanna view - either pool or parking lot, I think), and value studios, which could be savanna, pool, or parking.
> 
> If you sprung the points for a savanna view studio, then no need to request. You've got a good shot at savanna view with a value studio, if you request it. Worked for our one attempt so far. IIRC, more than 50% of the value units are savanna view.



We are staying concierge level, so our chances of getting a savanna view are 60%.



LisaS said:


> Here's a tip we learned from our safari guide on the Wanyama (Sunset) Safari: this event is less crowded during the week and often sold out on the weekends.  We did ours on a Wednesday and there were only four of us plus one guide in the back of the truck. That was great because no matter where the animals were relative to the truck, we could all just move around in the truck to look at them and take photos. If the truck had been full then sometimes we would have had a front row view and other times we would have had to look over/between the folks on the other side of the truck to see the animals. We also got a lot of time to talk to our safari guides and ask them questions about caring for the animals at AKL.
> 
> We thoroughly enjoyed both the Sunrise and the Wanyama/Sunset Safaris. The Sunrise is less expensive and you see a wider variety of animals but the Wanyama Safari takes you so close to the animals (those same animals you've been watching for years from those balconies at AKL!) that it made it very personal and special. Now when I look at the animals at AKV, I feel like I know them a little bit.
> 
> I also learned that the cute and comical hornbills that we enjoyed watching on our first stay at AKL will soon be residing in AKV's new savanna!  The hornbills were a problem for the staff because they would run under the trucks and even jump up on to the bumper of the food truck and hitch a ride. AKV's own savanna will be small compared to the others and the animal care staff will not be using trucks to service it so it will make a great home for those wonderful hornbills!



We're doing the Sunset Safari this coming Monday and Sunrise Safari this coming Thursday.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

gkrykewy said:


> Well, there are dedicated savanna view studios, standard view studios (which are never savanna view - either pool or parking lot, I think), and value studios, which could be savanna, pool, or parking.
> 
> If you sprung the points for a savanna view studio, then no need to request. You've got a good shot at savanna view with a value studio, if you request it. Worked for our one attempt so far. IIRC, more than 50% of the value units are savanna view.



That's very interesting. I didn't know that! Good info!

Would you happen to know if the 1BR's work the same way and what the ratio (read: ODDS! LOL) are if they work the same way?

Jeez... almost worth rolling the dice on.


----------



## TSMIII

WilsonFlyer said:


> That's very interesting. I didn't know that! Good info!
> 
> Would you happen to know if the 1BR's work the same way and what the ratio (read: ODDS! LOL) are if they work the same way?
> 
> Jeez... almost worth rolling the dice on.



This may help (FYI - this is Jambo House only, no Kidani Village stats yet)


----------



## WilsonFlyer

Thanks. that's VERY good information.

Let me make sure I understand. Let's say I want a 1 BR value. Are you saying 

1) that if the 10 allocated are already booked that they will let me book one anyway ("value" 1 BR) and I just roll the dice on what kind of room I get?

2) that I must get my value booked in that 10 and when they're gone, they're gone, but I have a 40% chance of getting a savannah view at "value" points?

Just trying to get my arms around exactly what you're saying. I understand this is all apt to change when Kadani happens.


----------



## LisaS

WilsonFlyer said:


> Thanks. that's VERY good information.
> 
> Let me make sure I understand. Let's say I want a 1 BR value. Are you saying
> 
> 1) that if the 10 allocated are already booked that they will let me book one anyway ("value" 1 BR) and I just roll the dice on what kind of room I get?
> 
> 2) that I must get my value booked in that 10 and when they're gone, they're gone, but I have a 40% chance of getting a savannah view at "value" points?
> 
> Just trying to get my arms around exactly what you're saying. I understand this is all apt to change when Kadani happens.


There are a total of 10 Value 2BR lockoffs. Some, but not necessarily all, of them will be "locked off" and rented as a Value 1BR and a Value studio. So there are somewhere between zero and ten Value 1BRs available.  When they are booked, that's it.  There won't be any Value rooms in Kidani so those 10 2BR lockoffs are the only source of a Value 1BR.


----------



## TSMIII

WilsonFlyer said:


> Thanks. that's VERY good information.
> 
> Let me make sure I understand. Let's say I want a 1 BR value. Are you saying
> 
> 1) that if the 10 allocated are already booked that they will let me book one anyway ("value" 1 BR) and I just roll the dice on what kind of room I get?
> 
> 2) that I must get my value booked in that 10 and when they're gone, they're gone, but I have a 40% chance of getting a savannah view at "value" points?
> 
> Just trying to get my arms around exactly what you're saying. I understand this is all apt to change when Kadani happens.



I'm no expert on the booking rules by any means, but my understanding has always been that your scenario #2 is the way it works.  And the chance of getting a savanna view would be no higher than 40%, and maybe considerably less depending upon how and when they fill those units.


----------



## AKV707

The answer is 2.  When they are gone, they are gone.  If you book a a value room, you will have a 40% chance of savanna, 40% of pool and a 20% chance of a parking lot view.  All on the 5th floor of course.

I have a 1 br value booked for July with a Savanna request in.  I booked it right at the 11 month window.


----------



## Donald is #1

Only 6 more days until I arrive for my AKV conceirge level stay!  I just can't wait.    We have booked the sunrise safari for a week from Sunday.


----------



## LisaS

Villa Totals for Jambo House:


Dedicated Studios: 46
35 Savanna View
 3 Standard View (Pool)
 8 Value
 4 Savanna View
 4 Standard View (Pool)



2BR lockoffs: 82
 5 Concierge
 3 Savanna View
 2 Standard View (Pool)

57 Savanna View
10 Standard View
10 Value
 4 Savanna View
 4 Standard View (Pool)
 2 Standard View (Parking Lot)



GVs: 6 (all Savanna View)


----------



## LisaS

Jambo House, showing the locations of the four booking categories. All of the AKV rooms are located on the 5th and 6th floors.

Value: Lime Green
Standard View: Yellow
Concierge: Pink (6th floor)
Grand Villas: Orange
Savanna View: everything else

The white, blue and red dotted and dashed lines outlined the original construction phases.


----------



## whamma

Hi Everyone!   Just joining the thread and I've already added my avatar!  I didn't have one before--so thanks for the suggestion.  We purchased DVC AKV in February this year and we bought 160 pts. Our first trip "home" is already booked for March 2009!


----------



## gingermouse17




----------



## drag n' fly

Anyone doing anything special for Mother's Day?


----------



## gkrykewy

TSMIII said:


> This may help (FYI - this is Jambo House only, no Kidani Village stats yet)



LisaS and TSMIII - thanks for posting these great graphics and tables - this thread will now become a permanent resource for me!


----------



## zumbergc

Are there people pens on the uzima savannah?

I was wondering how this savannah is?  We've stayed sevearl times a long time ago on the arusha savannah.  When we are out in the pool , viewing areas, it seems like a great savannah, however the jutting out of the wings, may obscure views?  What do people think?

Thanks


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

whamma said:


> Hi Everyone!   Just joining the thread and I've already added my avatar!  I didn't have one before--so thanks for the suggestion.  We purchased DVC AKV in February this year and we bought 160 pts. Our first trip "home" is already booked for March 2009!



Jambo and karibu nyumba!!!


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> In two days DW and I are outta here for 5 nights at AKV followed by 2 nights at BWV! We're doing the Sunrise and Sunset Safaris as well as the Wildlife Discovery Excursion.



Have a great time!  Can't wait to see pictures - so please be sure to post some!   



LisaS said:


> Here's a tip we learned from our safari guide on the Wanyama (Sunset) Safari: this event is less crowded during the week and often sold out on the weekends.  We did ours on a Wednesday and there were only four of us plus one guide in the back of the truck. That was great because no matter where the animals were relative to the truck, we could all just move around in the truck to look at them and take photos. If the truck had been full then sometimes we would have had a front row view and other times we would have had to look over/between the folks on the other side of the truck to see the animals. We also got a lot of time to talk to our safari guides and ask them questions about caring for the animals at AKL.
> 
> We thoroughly enjoyed both the Sunrise and the Wanyama/Sunset Safaris. The Sunrise is less expensive and you see a wider variety of animals but the Wanyama Safari takes you so close to the animals (those same animals you've been watching for years from those balconies at AKL!) that it made it very personal and special. Now when I look at the animals at AKV, I feel like I know them a little bit.
> 
> I also learned that the cute and comical hornbills that we enjoyed watching on our first stay at AKL will soon be residing in AKV's new savanna!  The hornbills were a problem for the staff because they would run under the trucks and even jump up on to the bumper of the food truck and hitch a ride. AKV's own savanna will be small compared to the others and the animal care staff will not be using trucks to service it so it will make a great home for those wonderful hornbills!



Great info - thanks!



Donald is #1 said:


> Only 6 more days until I arrive for my AKV conceirge level stay!  I just can't wait.    We have booked the sunrise safari for a week from Sunday.



I hope your trip is wondeful, too!  Be sure to tell us about it afterward.



gkrykewy said:


> LisaS and TSMIII - thanks for posting these great graphics and tables - this thread will now become a permanent resource for me!



I'll second that - thanks so much for putting these things out there for us.


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Mother's Day to all the AKV Kidani Club members!


----------



## dugski

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO YOU TOO LISA 

Only 5 days till our first trip home- very excited-


----------



## BCV23

wildernessDad said:


> We are staying concierge level, so our chances of getting a savanna view are 60%.
> 
> 
> 
> We're doing the Sunset Safari this coming Monday and Sunrise Safari this coming Thursday.



My husband and daughter are doing the Sunrise Safari on Thursday as well. We're only staying two nights in a 2 BR but can't wait to get back. We were club level 3 nights in Feb but only a 1 BR then.


----------



## rbcheek

add me to this group, this is my favorite place to stay. I've stayed there twice but won't be able to stay until this October as an owner.
by the way,how can I find and add those signature owner icons?


----------



## lisah0711

dugski said:


> Only 5 days till our first trip home- very excited-



Have a great time and come back and tell us all about it!


----------



## HayGan

I can't wait to hear about he safaris.  We are considering doing one next year but are still weighing the cost/benefit aspect.


----------



## dnoyes

New kid on the block .... as of today a AKV owner with 200 points a year. 

Thanks to all of you for answering my stupid questions. Believe it or not math is my strong subject but I just couldn't get my head around all these uy dates and points. But you all got me through it so again, thanks for the help


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

We bought AKV today.   

We're using points in August to stay at OKW (which isn't bad, considering we were trying to book 3 months out!) and we'll stay at AKV next year.  The first 9 nights of our August trip will be at AKL, so it all worked out in the end!


----------



## HayGan

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We bought AKV today.
> 
> We're using points in August to stay at OKW (which isn't bad, considering we were trying to book 3 months out!) and we'll stay at AKV next year.  The first 9 nights of our August trip will be at AKL, so it all worked out in the end!




Well, that was quick!  Good for you and WELCOME HOME!

How did you book OKW with your points?  With the current promo the developer points were only good at SSR and '08 points can't be used until Kidani opens.  Did they offer you a different deal?


----------



## Donald is #1

dnoyes said:


> New kid on the block .... as of today a AKV owner with 200 points a year.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for answering my stupid questions. Believe it or not math is my strong subject but I just couldn't get my head around all these uy dates and points. But you all got me through it so again, thanks for the help





jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We bought AKV today.
> 
> We're using points in August to stay at OKW (which isn't bad, considering we were trying to book 3 months out!) and we'll stay at AKV next year.  The first 9 nights of our August trip will be at AKL, so it all worked out in the end!



Welcome home both of you!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

HayGan said:


> Well, that was quick!  Good for you and WELCOME HOME!
> 
> How did you book OKW with your points?  With the current promo the developer points were only good at SSR and '08 points can't be used until Kidani opens.  Did they offer you a different deal?



It was quick, wasn't it?  

I called to see what sort of deal they would offer me, and the deal isn't as good as what some other people got as far as points to use in the future, but this worked well for us.

We got 160 pts. to use NOW (I'm assuming they are 2007 pts.?) and we'll get another 160 pts. 12/1/08, which means we have a December UY.  We are in Phase I AKV.  We got $8 off per point.

He never offered us the deal where we could have had the SSR points and then the Kidani Village points.  

The thing is, by being able to use the points in August we can cancel our room-only ressie and have that money refunded.  That nearly pays our entire down payment!


----------



## taurus8012

New owners at AKV2 Kidani Village ....Its been a Dream    that finally come true 160 points to start (I know that I will be adding points ) I am already borrowing points LOL... but just like to say Welcome Home


----------



## Donald is #1

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> It was quick, wasn't it?
> 
> I called to see what sort of deal they would offer me, and the deal isn't as good as what some other people got as far as points to use in the future, but this worked well for us.
> 
> We got 160 pts. to use NOW (I'm assuming they are 2007 pts.?) and we'll get another 160 pts. 12/1/08, which means we have a December UY.  We are in Phase I AKV.  We got $8 off per point.
> 
> He never offered us the deal where we could have had the SSR points and then the Kidani Village points.
> 
> The thing is, by being able to use the points in August we can cancel our room-only ressie and have that money refunded.  That nearly pays our entire down payment!




If you got Jambo house points (i.e. phase 1) then you are actually better off I think with the deal you got.  Because:
   1) They most likely are your 2007 points which means that any points that you don't use in August can be banked, within the banking window, and used during your '08 UY
   2) If they gave you SSR points for this year plus Kidani points for next year, I would assume that you would need to use up the SSR points before the end of the year and wouldn't be able to bank them.  (This is just a guess on my part.)


----------



## Donald is #1

taurus8012 said:


> New owners at AKV2 Kidani Village ....Its been a Dream    that finally come true 160 points to start (I know that I will be adding points ) I am already borrowing points LOL... but just like to say Welcome Home



Welcome home!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Donald is #1 said:


> If you got Jambo house points (i.e. phase 1) then you are actually better off I think with the deal you got.  Because:
> 1) They most likely are your 2007 points which means that any points that you don't use in August can be banked, within the banking window, and used during your '08 UY
> 2) If they gave you SSR points for this year plus Kidani points for next year, I would assume that you would need to use up the SSR points before the end of the year and wouldn't be able to bank them.  (This is just a guess on my part.)



Yes, the points we have left over (54, I think, after 7 nights at OKW) will be banked and we'll be able to use them next year when we go to AKV.  We usually travel in August so we'll have 189 pts. to use next summer. 

We also must have gotten a break on our closing costs, which someone posted on a thread about incentives.  Our closing costs were just over $300.


----------



## RLRDA

Jumping on the AKV bandwagon! We did a 75 point add-on last May and stayed in a 1BR savanna view last August. We are looking forward to staying again in August '09 (so far away! ) and will be crossing our fingers to get a concierge 1BR....if not Kidani will be open by then and we'll enjoy the new pool, extra bathroom in the villa, new savanna.....


----------



## HayGan

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> It was quick, wasn't it?
> 
> I called to see what sort of deal they would offer me, and the deal isn't as good as what some other people got as far as points to use in the future, but this worked well for us.
> 
> We got 160 pts. to use NOW (I'm assuming they are 2007 pts.?) and we'll get another 160 pts. 12/1/08, which means we have a December UY.  We are in Phase I AKV.  We got $8 off per point.
> 
> He never offered us the deal where we could have had the SSR points and then the Kidani Village points.
> 
> The thing is, by being able to use the points in August we can cancel our room-only ressie and have that money refunded.  That nearly pays our entire down payment!



Good for you!  I'm so glad that it worked out for you.  I love OKW and I'm sure you will have a great trip there in Aug!  We will be staying at SSR for the first time and I am interested to see what it is like.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Thanks!

I am going to have to work on talking up the concept of "pull-out couch" to DS12.  That's why we chose OKW this time around.  I think we could have had SSR - after the guide said "OKW" I wasn't listening anymore because I knew the 2 queen beds would be really nice!  

We're doing the first 3 nights AKL concierge so we can do the Sunrise Safari, the next 6 nights AKL some-room-not-club-level (depends on AP rates because we want to add DxDDP to that section of the trip) and then the last 7 nights at OKW.  

My DH "oogieboogieman" mostly lurks, but he will sometimes post on the Photography board.


----------



## stopher1

dnoyes said:


> New kid on the block .... as of today a AKV owner with 200 points a year.





jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> We bought AKV today.



Congratulations to you both and WELCOME HOME!


----------



## marvali

Home
To all the new owners   

We haven't had a chance to stay at AKV yet since buying, but we firmly believe it is the best DVC resort  for now and the future with everything it has to offer!

 to all our new neighbors!


----------



## HayGan

dnoyes said:


> New kid on the block .... as of today a AKV owner with 200 points a year.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for answering my stupid questions. Believe it or not math is my strong subject but I just couldn't get my head around all these uy dates and points. But you all got me through it so again, thanks for the help



 WELCOME HOME


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Jambo and karibu nyumba to all new AKV owners!!!


----------



## dnoyes

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Jambo and karibu nyumba to all new AKV owners!!!



Might have to help me out with this one ?


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

dnoyes said:


> Might have to help me out with this one ?



In Swahili...Jambo means "hello" and karibu nyumba means "welcome home!"


----------



## gkrykewy

dnoyes said:


> Might have to help me out with this one ?



Means "I hate you! Death to Americans!"


----------



## dnoyes

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> In Swahili...Jambo means "hello" and karibu nyumba means "welcome home!"



Now I know where to go for help with my Swahili   and hello right back at ya.


----------



## podsnel

Hi AKV lovers!!  Just wanted to say hi- we bought 225 pts in November 07, although we haven't been there yet (but we did take the tour of the lovely models!). But I WILL be staying at SSR in just 19 days   and I will be checking out AKV for the first time- having dinner at Jiko.  I'm SOOO excited to see our home!!!  We will be staying at AKV on Halloween the night before our cruise, and I am very glad I won't have to wait until then to see it.


----------



## dnoyes

gkrykewy said:


> Means "I hate you! Death to Americans!"



I could be wrong but I don't think that line will get you a tag


----------



## Eeyore2142

Just added on another 50 at AKV after our trip last week.  I am in love love love.  The second we walked in, I knew we had made the right choice.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

I'm another AKV lover!  We bought into AKV last year and added on more points just last month.  Our next trip home is for Christmas!


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Eeyore2142 said:


> Just added on another 50 at AKV after our trip last week.  I am in love love love.  The second we walked in, I knew we had made the right choice.



Have you done a trip report from last week to share with all of us???


----------



## AKV707

Eeyore2142 said:


> Just added on another 50 at AKV after our trip last week.  I am in love love love.  The second we walked in, I knew we had made the right choice.



I am tempted to add on 50 as weal.  With the new special and all.  I want to wait until after our July trip, which will be our first visit.  But if our reaction is the same as yours, we will definitely be adding on then.  Anyone think this 50 point deal might still be on in July?  I hope so.


----------



## Eeyore2142

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Have you done a trip report from last week to share with all of us???



 not yet.  I need to wait for DH to finish uploading pictures


----------



## rthutchens

We just bought in last Thursday 160pts.  I can't wait to make our first trip home!  Unfortunately, we will have to wait until Kidani opens.  It will be SSR until then.


----------



## BuffettBoy

Just bought in to AKV last February, 200 pts. Taking first trip home Oct 20/08 for ten days. Eight of us going, first 3 days in two studios, the last 7 in a two bedroom. Cant wait. Two years ago when we were last at WDW went to Boma for dinner one night, that was it, just that one visit and we fell in love with the entire place.


----------



## PSWGal

We're still waiting for our purchase to close.  We started a proceeding to buy more points already.     We started with 175 but kept reading here how great AKV is and we like to take our family on vacation, so we added 60 more points.

Thanks for all the info and pictures everybody posts here.

Can anybody give me an approximate price for the various safaris and other activities?

TIA.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Soooo....

I called this morning to see if we could get into AKV in August instead of just staying at OKW.  We got 3 of our 7 nights, waitlisted for the others.  DH isn't very happy that we are staying in 4 different rooms over 16 nights, but maybe the waitlist will come through and it will only be 3 rooms.  

I am excited to figure out how to use our points!  The bummer is that our APs expire this August so we can't use any more of our fabulous points without buying more APs.


----------



## Brave teacher

I am finally a DVC member!  My guide called me about 30 minutes ago with the news of Happy Mother's Day to you!  DH bought 200 points as a gift!  WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## horselover

Brave teacher said:


> I am finally a DVC member!  My guide called me about 30 minutes ago with the news of Happy Mother's Day to you!  DH bought 200 points as a gift!  WOO HOO!!!!!




Wow!  What a wonderful DH you have     Congratulations!      

We're still in the waiting for ROFR stage      Hope to be joining you soon in the owner category!


----------



## HayGan

Brave teacher said:


> I am finally a DVC member!  My guide called me about 30 minutes ago with the news of Happy Mother's Day to you!  DH bought 200 points as a gift!  WOO HOO!!!!!



What a fantastic Mother's Day gift!  

WELCOME HOME!!!!


----------



## Nftysqrt

We purchased AKV in March and can't wait for our first time home! I absolutely loved Animal Kingdom Lodge when we stayed there in November.

Thanks for the terrific thread!


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

rthutchens said:


> We just bought in last Thursday 160pts.  I can't wait to make our first trip home!  Unfortunately, we will have to wait until Kidani opens.  It will be SSR until then.





BuffettBoy said:


> Just bought in to AKV last February, 200 pts. Taking first trip home Oct 20/08 for ten days. Eight of us going, first 3 days in two studios, the last 7 in a two bedroom. Cant wait. Two years ago when we were last at WDW went to Boma for dinner one night, that was it, just that one visit and we fell in love with the entire place.





Brave teacher said:


> I am finally a DVC member!  My guide called me about 30 minutes ago with the news of Happy Mother's Day to you!  DH bought 200 points as a gift!  WOO HOO!!!!!





Nftysqrt said:


> We purchased AKV in March and can't wait for our first time home! I absolutely loved Animal Kingdom Lodge when we stayed there in November.
> 
> Thanks for the terrific thread!



Jambo and Karibu Nyumba!!! (Hello and Welcome Home!!!)


----------



## stopher1

rthutchens said:


> We just bought in last Thursday 160pts.  I can't wait to make our first trip home!  Unfortunately, we will have to wait until Kidani opens.  It will be SSR until then.





BuffettBoy said:


> Just bought in to AKV last February, 200 pts. Taking first trip home Oct 20/08 for ten days. Eight of us going, first 3 days in two studios, the last 7 in a two bedroom. Cant wait. Two years ago when we were last at WDW went to Boma for dinner one night, that was it, just that one visit and we fell in love with the entire place.





PSWGal said:


> We're still waiting for our purchase to close.  We started a proceeding to buy more points already.     We started with 175 but kept reading here how great AKV is and we like to take our family on vacation, so we added 60 more points.
> 
> Thanks for all the info and pictures everybody posts here.
> 
> Can anybody give me an approximate price for the various safaris and other activities?
> 
> TIA.





Brave teacher said:


> I am finally a DVC member!  My guide called me about 30 minutes ago with the news of Happy Mother's Day to you!  DH bought 200 points as a gift!  WOO HOO!!!!!





Nftysqrt said:


> We purchased AKV in March and can't wait for our first time home! I absolutely loved Animal Kingdom Lodge when we stayed there in November.
> 
> Thanks for the terrific thread!




Congratulations to you all!!!  That's awesome.  We are talking about adding on 50 more points ourselves.


----------



## lisah0711

Any of you folks who have been recently have any trip reports yet?  

Just sitting here looking at my 2009 points -- yep, used all of my 08 points already and have a Dec UY -- to see how many nights I can stay at AKV in January 2010!


----------



## BigMama

MY HUBBY BOUGHT ME 110 POINTS FOR XMAS!! FIRST TRIP IN AUGUST!!CANT WAIT!!


----------



## lisah0711

Jambo and Karibu Nyumba!!! (Hello and Welcome Home!!!)


----------



## stopher1

BigMama said:


> MY HUBBY BOUGHT ME 110 POINTS FOR XMAS!! FIRST TRIP IN AUGUST!!CANT WAIT!!



That's so awesome!  What a fun present.  Congrats!


----------



## luvindisneyworld

JUst wanted to say Hi to all the ones that have joined this thread.
We are counting down the days till we will be at AKV for the first time. 
We will be leaving in 22 days


----------



## tammymacb

I have fallen completely in love with AKV.  I'm itching to add on points there....I'll be calling my guide today..


----------



## stopher1

luvindisneyworld said:


> JUst wanted to say Hi to all the ones that have joined this thread.
> We are counting down the days till we will be at AKV for the first time.
> We will be leaving in 22 days



I'm SOO jealous!!  Hope your trip is wonderful.  

I get to go to DL Sunday & Monday - so I'm very excited about that     Can't wait to be there and get a real, physical Disney fix   - not just a virtual one like here on the internet.


----------



## BigMama

stopher1 said:


> That's so awesome! What a fun present. Congrats!


 THANKS!!! I"M SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## luvindisneyworld

tammymacb said:


> I have fallen completely in love with AKV.  I'm itching to add on points there....I'll be calling my guide today..



Go for it . We have owned at BCV and VWL and we have sold all and ended up with AKV and we are very happy with it and have never even stayed there . But we have always wanted to own there even when AKV was not even thought of back before BCV even opened. So we knew this was the right thing to do.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

stopher1 said:


> I'm SOO jealous!!  Hope your trip is wonderful.
> 
> I get to go to DL Sunday & Monday - so I'm very excited about that     Can't wait to be there and get a real, physical Disney fix   - not just a virtual one like here on the internet.


Thanks, I know we will have a Wonderful time. I hope to have lots of pictures and I hope to check in everyday, I will have my laptop so I will try and post lots of pictures.


----------



## tammymacb

luvindisneyworld said:


> Go for it . We have owned at BCV and VWL and we have sold all and ended up with AKV and we are very happy with it and have never even stayed there . But we have always wanted to own there even when AKV was not even thought of back before BCV even opened. So we knew this was the right thing to do.



I know just what you're saying.  Now, don't get me wrong....I love BWV, but AKL, all I can say is WOW when I walk in.  It's fabulous!  

My DH ( who is usually pretty tolerant ) may actually strangle me if I bring up selling BWV so I think I'm going to start sloooooly just adding a few points here and there.


----------



## stopher1

luvindisneyworld said:


> Thanks, I know we will have a Wonderful time. I hope to have lots of pictures and I hope to check in everyday, I will have my laptop so I will try and post lots of pictures.



Good - can't wait to see them.


----------



## HayGan

luvindisneyworld said:


> JUst wanted to say Hi to all the ones that have joined this thread.
> We are counting down the days till we will be at AKV for the first time.
> We will be leaving in 22 days





stopher1 said:


> I'm SOO jealous!!  Hope your trip is wonderful.
> 
> I get to go to DL Sunday & Monday - so I'm very excited about that     Can't wait to be there and get a real, physical Disney fix   - not just a virtual one like here on the internet.



Ooooo, all these trips are making me jealous    We expect lots of pics from both of you!!!  I can't wait to hear another review of AKV and of DL.  I haven't been to DL in over 20 yrs.


----------



## Brave teacher

BigMama said:


> MY HUBBY BOUGHT ME 110 POINTS FOR XMAS!! FIRST TRIP IN AUGUST!!CANT WAIT!!



  CONGRATS!!!!!  I know how you feel.  My DH got ours as a gift as well.


----------



## Brave teacher

luvindisneyworld said:


> JUst wanted to say Hi to all the ones that have joined this thread.
> We are counting down the days till we will be at AKV for the first time.
> We will be leaving in 22 days



I'll have to live vicariously through yall for right now.  We're not going to have our first trip home until Mardi Gras.


----------



## Brave teacher

I wanted to thank everyone for such a warm welcome.   
 
I know that this thread will most likely be my saving grace for our intial DVC visits.


----------



## podsnel

I just wanted to say to all the very GENEROUS and WONDERFUL husbands out there....  please pm me for my ALL my DH's phone #'s!!! 
Welcome home everyone-


----------



## ranthony

Posted on another site http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts_aklodgevillas.htm

I really would like to know what font that Kidani Village sign is in. Anyone?


----------



## stopher1

HayGan said:


> Ooooo, all these trips are making me jealous    We expect lots of pics from both of you!!!  I can't wait to hear another review of AKV and of DL.  I haven't been to DL in over 20 yrs.



I'll definitely be taking pictures.     This'll be a solo trip which is really a business trip to my corporate HQ (in Irvine, about 1o mins from the park).

Earlier this evening we just booked our airfare for a family trip to So. Cal - which will include another DL trip.   Grandpa really wants us to come out and spend some time out there with them - so he said go ahead, get some tix ON HIM!  Can't beat that price.     Plus the models for the new GCV (or VGC based on the new official name) will finally be open, so we'll be able to see them!  I'm excited about seeing it - I'll miss it on this upcoming trip by just a couple of weeks.  Oh well.


----------



## jerdria

We are first time visitors and are considering staying at AKV.  Thanks so much for this thread - it has been soooo helpful to us!


----------



## AKV707

Well, the news in our house today is that we just added 50 more AKV points!  This time they are in Kidani.  No June UY left in Jambo.  But no dues on the '08 Kidani points. And $8 off per point.  I think we are done adding on for now!


----------



## popstar7867

AKV707 said:


> I am tempted to add on 50 as weal.  With the new special and all.  I want to wait until after our July trip, which will be our first visit.  But if our reaction is the same as yours, we will definitely be adding on then.  Anyone think this 50 point deal might still be on in July?  I hope so.


What is teh special with a 50 point add on?  I havent heard anything about it???


----------



## Brave teacher

Fabulous day!!!!  FedEx dropped off my papers, blue box, & tote.

SO excited...


----------



## popstar7867

Hi Everyone!  I'm new to this thread!  I was looking for an AKV owners thread here on the Dis!  I bought into DVC with a 160 pt saratoga contract and just added on 25 points at AKV.  I wish I originally bought at AKV because we really aren't too crazy with SSR....I wish you could trade for a new contract and pay the difference!!! If only life was that easy!  We will be making our first trip to AKV in a SV Studio in Dec!  Thanks for all the great pics everyone!


----------



## stopher1

AKV707 said:


> Well, the news in our house today is that we just added 50 more AKV points!  This time they are in Kidani.  No June UY left in Jambo.  But no dues on the '08 Kidani points. And $8 off per point.  I think we are done adding on for now!



Congrats - that's terrific!  



Brave teacher said:


> Fabulous day!!!!  FedEx dropped off my papers, blue box, & tote.
> 
> SO excited...



YAY!  Congrats.   



popstar7867 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I'm new to this thread!  I was looking for an AKV owners thread here on the Dis!  I bought into DVC with a 160 pt saratoga contract and just added on 25 points at AKV.  I wish I originally bought at AKV because we really aren't too crazy with SSR....I wish you could trade for a new contract and pay the difference!!! If only life was that easy!  We will be making our first trip to AKV in a SV Studio in Dec!  Thanks for all the great pics everyone!



_Welcome!_


----------



## DVC Mike

AKV707 said:


> I think we are done adding on for now!


 
Famous last words in our household...


----------



## disneymom8589

To everyone who is going to AKV soon for the 1st time...you will LOVE your new home!!  We were there last month and it is an absolutely incredible resort!!  We had a 1 bdrm. SV and each night the three "cattle" (not sure what they really are!) slept outside our balcony!  I loved getting up each morning, opening the curtains, and seeing my 3 "boyfriends" (as my DH jokingly called them!) sleeping out there!!


----------



## AKV707

DVC Mike said:


> Famous last words in our household...



 I know!  Well at least until next UY.  Which starts June 1!


----------



## AKV707

popstar7867 said:


> What is the special with a 50 point add on?  I haven't heard anything about it???



For an add on, you can buy as few as 50 points and get the $8 off at AKV.  You used to have to buy 100. I don't know if this will be a permanent deal or just a special.  Likely the latter.


----------



## draw

I'm thinking of a trip in 5/09 with friends but want everything to be opened at that time  (new pool, new restaurant).  I want the full effect.  Does anyone know if the resort is on schedule?  If not I will be perfectly happy with home VWL.   TIA


----------



## HayGan

OK, I need some more planning advice from my fellow AKV lovers!  

We are debating on whether to reserve a Savannah view studio for next June or try and get a Concierge one.  We will be travelling with my parents but the bigger consideration is my boys.  They will be 7 & 9.  I know that they will LOVE Uwanja Camp so we were thinking that we would really like to try and stay in Kidani and request something close to Uwanja.  But the idea of the lounge sounds fantastic!  I'm figuring that the walk beween the Lodge and Uwanja will be a bit much but we will have our truck.  We just can't decide what to do.  The points aren't an issue so I am not factoring that aspect in at all.

Oh the tough decisions in life   So what would you do if they were your points?


----------



## DeeCee735

I am VERY VERY HAPPY to say that we added on at AKV just last week. We have an October UY and there were still a few points left, so we have live inventory and can book a stay anytime. Well I waited one day to have my points in the system, and called a booked my April 09 stay in Jambo House!

All this came about  because we spent one night in a one bedroom in Jambo House last month during our week long DVC vacation and totally fell in love. We visit the resort every trip - usually for Boma and a view of the animals, but staying there was a totally different experience. I was completely bent on getting an add on there, it took my husband about 2 seconds to agree! So I called my guide, and we are now proud owners at AKV as well as BWV. I will never regret this decision and hope we have the health and fortune to enjoy years of vacationing here with our kids and future (hopefully  grandchildren! Here's a couple of pics from our recent trip:


----------



## AKV707

Congrats on your add on and welcome to the AKV family!


----------



## stopher1

DeeCee735 said:


> I am VERY VERY HAPPY to say that we added on at AKV just last week. We have an October UY and there were still a few points left, so we have live inventory and can book a stay anytime. Well I waited one day to have my points in the system, and called a booked my April 09 stay in Jambo House!
> 
> All this came about  because we spent one night in a one bedroom in Jambo House last month during our week long DVC vacation and totally fell in love. We visit the resort every trip - usually for Boma and a view of the animals, but staying there was a totally different experience. I was completely bent on getting an add on there, it took my husband about 2 seconds to agree! So I called my guide, and we are now proud owners at AKV as well as BWV. I will never regret this decision and hope we have the health and fortune to enjoy years of vacationing here with our kids and future (hopefully  grandchildren! Here's a couple of pics from our recent trip:



Very cool!


----------



## HayGan

Thanks for the great pics!!!


----------



## horselover

DeeCee735 said:


> I am VERY VERY HAPPY to say that we added on at AKV just last week. We have an October UY and there were still a few points left, so we have live inventory and can book a stay anytime. Well I waited one day to have my points in the system, and called a booked my April 09 stay in Jambo House!
> 
> All this came about  because we spent one night in a one bedroom in Jambo House last month during our week long DVC vacation and totally fell in love. We visit the resort every trip - usually for Boma and a view of the animals, but staying there was a totally different experience. I was completely bent on getting an add on there, it took my husband about 2 seconds to agree! So I called my guide, and we are now proud owners at AKV as well as BWV. I will never regret this decision and hope we have the health and fortune to enjoy years of vacationing here with our kids and future (hopefully  grandchildren!




Congratulations!          I'm sure you will never regret your decision either.  AKV is awesome & inspiring.

Here's to many happy & healthy years at your new home!   Cheers!


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

DeeCee735 said:


> I am VERY VERY HAPPY to say that we added on at AKV just last week. We have an October UY and there were still a few points left, so we have live inventory and can book a stay anytime. Well I waited one day to have my points in the system, and called a booked my April 09 stay in Jambo House!
> 
> All this came about  because we spent one night in a one bedroom in Jambo House last month during our week long DVC vacation and totally fell in love. We visit the resort every trip - usually for Boma and a view of the animals, but staying there was a totally different experience. I was completely bent on getting an add on there, it took my husband about 2 seconds to agree! So I called my guide, and we are now proud owners at AKV as well as BWV. I will never regret this decision and hope we have the health and fortune to enjoy years of vacationing here with our kids and future (hopefully  grandchildren!



Jambo and congrats, AKV neighbor!!!  And great pics, too!


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, we're back from 5 nights concierge at AKV followed by 2 nights at the BWV.

Just some quick points on AKV.
Concierge, imo, is a GREAT deal points-wise.  The breakfast alone was worth the added two points per night of stay for our studio.  This doesn't go into the snacks and dinner selections.

 Did the sunrise and sunset safaris and the Wildlife Discovery Excursion.  Loved them all.


----------



## ranthony

Just wanted to say "Welcome Home" to the many of you that have jumped on saying you've bought into AKV.  

I think we have such a beautiful resort!  We are lucky people!


----------



## popstar7867

Hi Everyone,

As usual my guide is always away when I need to talk to him which has only been twice in the last two years! lol  I wanted to add 50 points on at AKV.  Does anyone know if the 50 point Add-on incentive is still going on?  I heard you get an $8 discount per point bringing each point to $96 and also a free set of 50 points?  If anyone can confirm this who has recently added on that would be great.  I just want to check the budget and really figure everything out so I'm ready when my guide gets back to me.


----------



## AKV707

popstar7867 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As usual my guide is always away when I need to talk to him which has only been twice in the last two years! lol  I wanted to add 50 points on at AKV.  Does anyone know if the 50 point Add-on incentive is still going on?  I heard you get an $8 discount per point bringing each point to $96 and also a free set of 50 points?  If anyone can confirm this who has recently added on that would be great.  I just want to check the budget and really figure everything out so I'm ready when my guide gets back to me.



The deal is still on.  I just added on 50 pts on Friday.  The deal is $8 off.  Depending upon your UY, if you are still in your 2007 UY and their are Jambo points in inventory, you will receive 2007 points.  If not, you will receive what they are calling AKV2 points, which will be in Kidani.

The 2008 points can't be used in 2008, but are bankable to 2009.  You will not be charged dues on these points in 2008 and the dues on the 50 points will be prorated in 2009 depending upon when your unit is opened.

Hope that helps!


----------



## popstar7867

AKV707 said:


> The deal is still on.  I just added on 50 pts on Friday.  The deal is $8 off.  Depending upon your UY, if you are still in your 2007 UY and their are Jambo points in inventory, you will receive 2007 points.  If not, you will receive what they are calling AKV2 points, which will be in Kidani.
> 
> The 2008 points can't be used in 2008, but are bankable to 2009.  You will not be charged dues on these points in 2008 and the dues on the 50 points will be prorated in 2009 depending upon when your unit is opened.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks so much! I wish you could talk to another guide! I want to try to get the add-on with Jambo so I can use them right away.  Any idea if you can call someone else to get this done or does it have to be your guide?  O and did you get a free set of points or no?  Thanks again!


----------



## AKV707

popstar7867 said:


> Thanks so much! I wish you could talk to another guide! I want to try to get the add-on with Jambo so I can use them right away.  Any idea if you can call someone else to get this done or does it have to be your guide?  O and did you get a free set of points or no?  Thanks again!



Who is your guide?  What does their voice mail message say?

In terms of free 50 points, I have the 2008 with no dues, but I can't use them until 2009.


----------



## popstar7867

AKV707 said:


> Who is your guide?  What does their voice mail message say?
> 
> In terms of free 50 points, I have the 2008 with no dues, but I can't use them until 2009.


Bill Berghoefer - He's out of the office until tomorrow...but last time that happened I couldn't get in touch with him for a week after he was back from vacation


----------



## AKV707

popstar7867 said:


> Bill Berghoefer - He's out of the office until tomorrow...but last time that happened I couldn't get in touch with him for a week after he was back from vacation



My guide is Rob Shapiro. He is out until tomorrow as well.  But he always checks his voice mail and sometimes even returns calls from his home office!  I would give your guide a call tomorrow.  Let us know how you do!


----------



## Brave teacher

Awesome pics!!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## popstar7867

AKV707 said:


> My guide is Rob Shapiro. He is out until tomorrow as well.  But he always checks his voice mail and sometimes even returns calls from his home office!  I would give your guide a call tomorrow.  Let us know how you do!


Most definitely!  I'll keep you posted


----------



## Disney_Mousketeers

We are so EXCITED! We became owners at AKV Wednesday while on our WDW vacation and can't wait to go back. Unfortunately, we cannot use our 160 points until May of '09, but are using our SSR developer points for a Christmas trip to get us by. 

I cannot wait to see our girls' faces the first time they wake-up to a giraffe outside the window.


----------



## AKV707

Home and welcome to the AKV family!


----------



## tammymacb

OK, I called to make my add on today....Waiting for my guide to call back!  

How do I get the little "Kidani Club" tag to add to my signature..?


----------



## HayGan

tammymacb said:


> OK, I called to make my add on today....Waiting for my guide to call back!
> 
> How do I get the little "Kidani Club" tag to add to my signature..?



Just right click on the image, save it to your computer and then upload to an image hosting site like photobucket.  Once you have saved it there, it will give you an URL with the


----------



## Brave teacher

Congrats and welcome home!


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Disney_Mousketeers said:


> We are so EXCITED! We became owners at AKV Wednesday while on our WDW vacation and can't wait to go back. Unfortunately, we cannot use our 160 points until May of '09, but are using our SSR developer points for a Christmas trip to get us by.
> 
> I cannot wait to see our girls' faces the first time they wake-up to a giraffe outside the window.





tammymacb said:


> OK, I called to make my add on today....Waiting for my guide to call back!
> 
> How do I get the little "Kidani Club" tag to add to my signature..?



Jambo---Congrats and Welcome to the AKV Family, neighbors!!!


----------



## tammymacb

I did it, I did it, I did it!!!!   Add on is complete!!!!

  

( can you tell I'm a little excited )


----------



## HayGan

WELCOME HOME


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

tammymacb said:


> I did it, I did it, I did it!!!!   Add on is complete!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ( can you tell I'm a little excited )



And you got your Kidani Club tag---Woo hoo indeed!!!! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## popstar7867

Hi Everyone!  My guide got back to me today and I was able to add on 50 points at Jambo!!!! WOOHOOOOOO     

I'm so excited!  Now we have 160 pts at SSR and 75 at AKV!  I think I'm going to surprise my DBF with them as a Bday gift and tell him they were sold out for our use year 

We have a DEC use year which must not be too popular lol  I feel like when everyone else's use year is sold out, ours is still there!  Hey fine with me!


----------



## Donald is #1

AKV707 said:


> Well, the news in our house today is that we just added 50 more AKV points!  This time they are in Kidani.  No June UY left in Jambo.  But no dues on the '08 Kidani points. And $8 off per point.  I think we are done adding on for now!



I'm still catching up on 6 days of posts, but if you haven't posted the answer yet: When are your points actually available?  i.e. what date is DVC publishing for your unit to be open?

If you have already posted the answer, then jsut ignore my question.


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I just got back from my Conceirge studio stay and I have to saty that I am really spoiled!  It was great!  I had one of my friends with me and she was just in awe!

The only drawback that I found was that the savanna view was only so-so.  My previous stay at AKL was on the second floor overlooking the Arusha savannah and you could see animals jsut about all the time.  However the AKV Conceirge SV rooms overlook the small alcove on the Sunset Savannah.  Yes we did see cattle, ostriches, and a giraffe but the views weren't as good as my previous stay.

OK negative out of the way, the CL was incredible.  We had room 6206 and it was one of the savanna view rooms.  We really enjoyed the breakfasts, appertizers with wine and the food available throughout the day.  We also did the sunrise safari and it was everything that I hoped for and more!


----------



## BamaEd1

We just returned from our first trip Home to AKV.  LOVED IT!!!!!  When you walk into the lobby, there is such an "eyes up, jaw down" effect.  We also loved the decorations in our studio, 5406.  Michael from Bell Services (awesome CM) told us that a lot of the furnishings and wall decor was hand crafted and imported from Africa.  Simply beautiful.  I love AKV.  Just walking around, there is so much to see, not counting the animals which are great (the baby Giraffe is so cute!!!).  I'm just worried that our 160 points won't be enough....maybe we will need to add on (and soon).  Please take your time and enjoy AKL, it is so beautiful.


----------



## AKV707

Donald is #1 said:


> I'm still catching up on 6 days of posts, but if you haven't posted the answer yet: When are your points actually available?  i.e. what date is DVC publishing for your unit to be open?
> 
> If you have already posted the answer, then jsut ignore my question.



I have not posted that.  I have not received the paerwork yet.  But today I discovered that I actually got Jambo 2007 points! I was not expecting that.


----------



## stopher1

BamaEd1 said:


> We just returned from our first trip Home to AKV.  LOVED IT!!!!!  When you walk into the lobby, there is such an "eyes up, jaw down" effect.  We also loved the decorations in our studio, 5406.  Michael from Bell Services (awesome CM) told us that a lot of the furnishings and wall decor was hand crafted and imported from Africa.  Simply beautiful.  I love AKV.  Just walking around, there is so much to see, not counting the animals which are great (the baby Giraffe is so cute!!!).  I'm just worried that our 160 points won't be enough....maybe we will need to add on (and soon).  Please take your time and enjoy AKL, it is so beautiful.




That's so cool - glad to hear you enjoyed it.  I can't wait for Oct to get here!!  I already know that 160 isn't enough for us - but that's what we were able to do at first.  I left a message for our guide last night to talk add-on.


----------



## Donald is #1

AKV707 said:


> I have not posted that.  I have not received the paerwork yet.  But today I discovered that I actually got Jambo 2007 points! I was not expecting that.



Awesome!!!


----------



## tammymacb

Donald, can you answer the question for me, do all concierge rooms have a SAV view?  I'm dying to stay concierge and will be calling at 0900 day by day for next summer, but if they aren't SAV view, I'll split the trip part concierge and part SAV.

Also, do you think kids would care about concierge?  I'm wondering if I should book it for our May trip ( just me and DH) or June ( with DD11 and her friend)


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Okay, sorry I'm late... I'll have a margarita with salt please. 
Oh...,, and where can I get one of those zebras?? 

MG


----------



## tammymacb

I'm seriously considering a stoli and cranberry myself....

MG, I right clicked on the image.  Saved it to my computer and uploaded it using imageshack.  Then just pasted it on.


----------



## Donald is #1

tammymacb said:


> Donald, can you answer the question for me, do all concierge rooms have a SAV view?  I'm dying to stay concierge and will be calling at 0900 day by day for next summer, but if they aren't SAV view, I'll split the trip part concierge and part SAV.
> 
> Also, do you think kids would care about concierge?  I'm wondering if I should book it for our May trip ( just me and DH) or June ( with DD11 and her friend)



Let's see, no not all of the rooms are SV.  The rooms are split between SV and pool view. I think that the split is 60% SV and 40% pool view.   Personnally, I think that I preferred the pool view which I saw from the overlook near the elevators to the SV.  If you want to get SV, then I would go with your plan and split your stay between CL and SV.  There were many kids in the conceirge lounge and they seemed to enjoy it.  In the mornings, they had milk and juice available.  In the afternoons they also had soda.    You can actually get soda all day long, you just have to ask for it (I had it at breakfast).  When the food was out in the afternoon for tea, they also had rice krispie treats and brownies.  During the appertizers they had uncrustables and during dessert they had the rice crispie treats and brownies again.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Donald is #1 said:


> Personnally, I think that I preferred the pool view which I saw from the overlook near the elevators to the SV.


I never would have guessed it, but I kind of agree with you.
We just got back from AKV club level a few days ago, and we had a pool view. I thought I was going to be disappointed, but it was great. 
I'm not sure I would *prefer* a pool view, but I certainly won't frett about it next time.. 

MG


----------



## luvindisneyworld

Maistre Gracey said:


> Okay, sorry I'm late... I'll have a margarita with salt please.
> Oh...,, and where can I get one of those zebras??
> 
> MG


Right click on the Avatar and then save it to your computer then all you have to do is copy and paste it to your Avatar or signature.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

luvindisneyworld said:


> Right click on the Avatar and then save it to your computer then all you have to do is copy and paste it to your Avatar or signature.


Thanx... I just wanted to make sure the picture was for anyone's use. 

MG


----------



## horselover

Got the word today Disney waived on our contract!         Soon we'll be official owners       Woo hoo we're on our way!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

horselover said:


> Got the word today Disney waived on our contract!         Soon we'll be official owners       Woo hoo we're on our way!




Congrats!!!!


----------



## luvindisneyworld

horselover said:


> Got the word today Disney waived on our contract!         Soon we'll be official owners       Woo hoo we're on our way!


Big Congratulations


----------



## HayGan

horselover said:


> Got the word today Disney waived on our contract!         Soon we'll be official owners       Woo hoo we're on our way!



  Congrats on passing ROFR!!!!


----------



## Brave teacher

horselover said:


> Got the word today Disney waived on our contract!         Soon we'll be official owners       Woo hoo we're on our way!



 and congratulations!!!!


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Got the word today Disney waived on our contract!         Soon we'll be official owners       Woo hoo we're on our way!



That's so awesome!  Congrats!!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

horselover said:


> Got the word today Disney waived on our contract!         Soon we'll be official owners       Woo hoo we're on our way!


Congratulations!!  

MG


----------



## horselover

Already thinking about adding 25 or 50 pts. as soon as we close.  Addonitis strikes quickly & without warning!      What is the current price for add-ons?  Any incentive, like the $500 gift card I keep hearing others mention?  Are there no closing costs if you add on directly through Disney?  The contract I'm buying is at Jambo if I add on will the new points be at Kidani?  Just wondering if I'd be able to use the add-on points before Kidani opens.  Thanks for any inputs DIS Experts.


----------



## AKV707

horselover said:


> Already thinking about adding 25 or 50 pts. as soon as we close.  Addonitis strikes quickly & without warning!      What is the current price for add-ons?  Any incentive, like the $500 gift card I keep hearing others mention?  Are there no closing costs if you add on directly through Disney?  The contract I'm buying is at Jambo if I add on will the new points be at Kidani?  Just wondering if I'd be able to use the add-on points before Kidani opens.  Thanks for any inputs DIS Experts.



I have already done a 25 and a 50 point add on.  I just did the 50.  AT 25, there are no incentives.  $104 per point.  Currently, at 50 points, you get the $8 credit per point lowering the cost to $96 per point.  There are no closing costs on an add on done directly through DVC.

In terms of Jambo or Kidani, it depends on your UY.  If there are still Jambo points in inventory for your UY, you will get them.  No new contracts are being sold at Jambo as far as I know, but add ons are if the points are available.  If they are not, you will get Kidani points.

Hope that helps!


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Already thinking about adding 25 or 50 pts. as soon as we close.  Addonitis strikes quickly & without warning!      What is the current price for add-ons?  Any incentive, like the $500 gift card I keep hearing others mention?  Are there no closing costs if you add on directly through Disney?  The contract I'm buying is at Jambo if I add on will the new points be at Kidani?  Just wondering if I'd be able to use the add-on points before Kidani opens.  Thanks for any inputs DIS Experts.



I'm glad you asked these questions, horselover, because I've got questions too...even though we've been discussing adding on for weeks now we've gone back and forth multiple times - and finally last night we both realized it was just silly to put it off and said "Sure - why not?" - but now our guide is off for the holiday weekend!  AHH.  I tried calling her earlier this week while in CA on business, but she was out of the office this week too.  Very frustrating, to say the least.  

I just got off the phone with DVC trying to speak to another guide, and he was not very helpful.  He did answer a couple of things for me but I didn't think to ask the questions you've posed here.  So I'm looking forward to answers that get posted as well.


----------



## stopher1

AKV707 said:


> I have already done a 25 and a 50 point add on.  I just did the 50.  AT 25, there are no incentives.  $104 per point.  Currently, at 50 points, you get the $8 credit per point lowering the cost to $96 per point.  There are no closing costs on an add on done directly through DVC.
> 
> In terms of Jambo or Kidani, it depends on your UY.  If there are still Jambo points in inventory for your UY, you will get them.  No new contracts are being sold at Jambo as far as I know, but add ons are if the points are available.  If they are not, you will get Kidani points.
> 
> Hope that helps!



What UY do you have Ed?


----------



## horselover

AKV707 said:


> I have already done a 25 and a 50 point add on.  I just did the 50.  AT 25, there are no incentives.  $104 per point.  Currently, at 50 points, you get the $8 credit per point lowering the cost to $96 per point.  There are no closing costs on an add on done directly through DVC.
> 
> In terms of Jambo or Kidani, it depends on your UY.  If there are still Jambo points in inventory for your UY, you will get them.  No new contracts are being sold at Jambo as far as I know, but add ons are if the points are available.  If they are not, you will get Kidani points.
> 
> Hope that helps!




Thanks Ed.  I guess we'll just have to wait & see what's available after we close.  We'll have a Feb. UY by the way.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

AKV707 said:


> I have already done a 25 and a 50 point add on.  I just did the 50.  AT 25, there are no incentives.  $104 per point.  Currently, at 50 points, you get the $8 credit per point lowering the cost to $96 per point.  There are no closing costs on an add on done directly through DVC.
> 
> In terms of Jambo or Kidani, it depends on your UY.  If there are still Jambo points in inventory for your UY, you will get them.  No new contracts are being sold at Jambo as far as I know, but add ons are if the points are available.  If they are not, you will get Kidani points.
> 
> Hope that helps!



The new contract we bought on May 12 is for Jambo.


----------



## AKV707

horselover said:


> Thanks Ed.  I guess we'll just have to wait & see what's available after we close.  We'll have a Feb. UY by the way.



If there are no Jambo points available, that won't be too bad.  With a Feb UY, you would get 2008 points either way.  If you get Kidani, those 50 will not be usable in 2008, but they would be bankable to 2009.  There would be no 2008 dues on the 2008 Kidani points. So, unless you would want to use the add on points in 2008, it wouldn't matter.  You could always borrow some 2009 points from your master contract if you needed them in 2008.

Oh, and by the way, welcome to DVC and to AKV!


----------



## AKV707

stopher1 said:


> What UY do you have Ed?



I have a June UY.


----------



## stopher1

AKV707 said:


> I have a June UY.



We have a Dec UY - anyone else have any idea about adding on with a Dec UY and whether we'd end up with points for Jambo or Kidani?  I hate that I have to wait until Tuesday to talk with my guide....


----------



## popstar7867

stopher1 said:


> We have a Dec UY - anyone else have any idea about adding on with a Dec UY and whether we'd end up with points for Jambo or Kidani?  I hate that I have to wait until Tuesday to talk with my guide....


I just did an add-on Tuesday for my December UY.  I added on 50 Jambo Points.  My Guide said I had to act quick because points were running out...but who knows how true that it.  I think sometimes that is just him being a sales guide and trying to make the deal lol  My points showed up in my contract that night and I got 2007 points as well that I banked to 2008!


**Anyone know when DVC will start taking reservations for Kidani?**


----------



## stopher1

popstar7867 said:


> I just did an add-on Tuesday for my December UY.  I added on 50 Jambo Points.  My Guide said I had to act quick because points were running out...but who knows how true that it.  I think sometimes that is just him being a sales guide and trying to make the deal lol  My points showed up in my contract that night and I got 2007 points as well that I banked to 2008!
> 
> 
> **Anyone know when DVC will start taking reservations for Kidani?**



I was hoping that's the case - now I just have to hope there are still points available for me when we connect with our guide early next week...


----------



## popstar7867

stopher1 said:


> I was hoping that's the case - now I just have to hope there are still points available for me when we connect with our guide early next week...


I'm sure you'll be ok.  Is Dec the most unpopular UY? lol  I always feel like we have the most inventory left...which doesn't bother me at all!!!!


----------



## kgc07

Has anyone had any luck booking a concierge room lately?


----------



## HayGan

kgc07 said:


> Has anyone had any luck booking a concierge room lately?



I'm going to be trying in a few weeks.  I guess I will just have to live with a savannah view if that is all I can get


----------



## Avojeo

I just wanted to say hi!!  My Dh and I have 225 points in the Oct UY.  We haven't stayed at our home resort yet but we will in December and we cannot wait.  
We really love AK!!  We just so happy to get in here as DVC members....

Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## BigMama

Avojeo said:


> I just wanted to say hi!! My Dh and I have 225 points in the Oct UY. We haven't stayed at our home resort yet but we will in December and we cannot wait.
> We really love AK!! We just so happy to get in here as DVC members....
> 
> Just wanted to say hi!


 
HI! and welcome!


----------



## Disney_Mousketeers

Does anyone know if Kidani Village will have concierge or value accomodations? Or are these only available to Jambo House?


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Disney_Mousketeers said:


> Does anyone know if Kidani Village will have concierge or value accomodations? Or are these only available to Jambo House?



Good question, I never thought to ask, but I'd love to know the answer too!


----------



## DVC Mike

Disney_Mousketeers said:


> Does anyone know if Kidani Village will have concierge or value accomodations? Or are these only available to Jambo House?


 
No, only Jambo House will have Concierge and Value rooms.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Avojeo

BigMama said:


> HI! and welcome!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Iggipolka

WoohoO!  Two weeks and we'll be going "Home" for the first time! We're staying at AKV, 1 bedroom, concierge June 10-20th. I can't wait!  

Does anyone know if an ECV can comfortably fit in the kitchen area? We'll need to plug it in at night and I'm hoping that the kitchen area will keep it out of the way.

Thanks!


----------



## luvindisneyworld

Iggipolka said:


> WoohoO!  Two weeks and we'll be going "Home" for the first time! We're staying at AKV, 1 bedroom, concierge June 10-20th. I can't wait!
> 
> Does anyone know if an ECV can comfortably fit in the kitchen area? We'll need to plug it in at night and I'm hoping that the kitchen area will keep it out of the way.
> 
> Thanks!


We will be at AKV from the 7th-13th.
Hope to see you there,If you see me say Hi.
Would love to be staying concierge but nothing at all was availible when we made our reservation except a Value room there but I dont care it is our first stay at AKV and I am so Excited.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Iggipolka said:


> WoohoO!  Two weeks and we'll be going "Home" for the first time! We're staying at AKV, 1 bedroom, concierge June 10-20th. I can't wait!
> 
> Does anyone know if an ECV can comfortably fit in the kitchen area? We'll need to plug it in at night and I'm hoping that the kitchen area will keep it out of the way.
> 
> Thanks!



When we did the tour for DVC DH had his ECV with him and we checked this out and you should be fine as long as your ECV isn't one of those really large ones (on par with the size Disney rents).  DH always needs an ECV, so this was a consideration for us.


----------



## Iggipolka

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> When we did the tour for DVC DH had his ECV with him and we checked this out and you should be fine as long as your ECV isn't one of those really large ones (on par with the size Disney rents).  DH always needs an ECV, so this was a consideration for us.



Great! Thank you so much. This will be our first trip with an ECV and we're renting it through Buena Vista Scooters. It's a small, 3-wheeler, so it should be ok than,

Thanks again!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Iggipolka said:


> Great! Thank you so much. This will be our first trip with an ECV and we're renting it through Buena Vista Scooters. It's a small, 3-wheeler, so it should be ok than,
> 
> Thanks again!



That's the type DH uses too, so you should have no worries.  Have a great trip!


----------



## horselover

Avojeo said:


> I just wanted to say hi!!  My Dh and I have 225 points in the Oct UY.  We haven't stayed at our home resort yet but we will in December and we cannot wait.
> We really love AK!!  We just so happy to get in here as DVC members....
> 
> Just wanted to say hi!



Hi & Welcome!


----------



## Disneynut71

We love AKV. I bought 150 pts last March and stayed there Savannah View in late November.

Amazing views  and awesome rooms.


----------



## csmoore1808

Hello to everyone.  We just purchased 160 pts at AKV today!  We're super excited. 

We'll be staying at SSR (developer pts) in October and December.  We prefer going in December, but my DD insists on going for Mickey's Halloween Party.  So we'll do both!!  

We can't wait to stay at AKV, but we'll have to wait until next July.  So everyone, please post your pictures and trip reports!!!  PLEASE.


----------



## Disneynut71

csmoore1808 said:


> Hello to everyone.  We just purchased 160 pts at AKV today!  We're super excited.
> 
> We'll be staying at SSR (developer pts) in October and December.  We prefer going in December, but my DD insists on going for Mickey's Halloween Party.  So we'll do both!!
> 
> We can't wait to stay at AKV, but we'll have to wait until next July.  So everyone, please post your pictures and trip reports!!!  PLEASE.



Congrats and welcome home!!


----------



## csmoore1808

Disneynut71 said:


> Congrats and welcome home!!



Thanks!  I see you're in Naperville, we're neighbors!


----------



## Disneynut71

csmoore1808 said:


> Thanks!  I see you're in Naperville, we're neighbors!




Hi Neighbor 

Did you buy at Doorway to Dreams? I just love that place. I visit every time I am up there. Some of the CM's are getting to know me.


----------



## csmoore1808

Disneynut71 said:


> Hi Neighbor
> 
> Did you buy at Doorway to Dreams? I just love that place. I visit every time I am up there. Some of the CM's are getting to know me.



Yes, we went to Doorway to Dreams.  It was really fun, my DD had a great time.  We aslo received Rainforest gift cards for lunch, that was a nice touch.

I see you're off to Disneyland in a few days.  Have fun!!


----------



## Eeyore2142

Disneynut71 said:


> Did you buy at Doorway to Dreams? I just love that place. I visit every time I am up there. Some of the CM's are getting to know me.



I am thinking the same thing with us - we are only 10 minutes from Woodfield, so we are there almost every weekend.

Lots of Chicagoland AKV owners here


----------



## Disneynut71

csmoore1808 said:


> Yes, we went to Doorway to Dreams.  It was really fun, my DD had a great time.  We aslo received Rainforest gift cards for lunch, that was a nice touch.
> 
> I see you're off to Disneyland in a few days.  Have fun!!



Rainforest Cafe lunch awesome. I was an existing member and bought my AKV when I was at WDW in March.

yes we are so excited to be going to disneyland. It is our first trip. Problem, I miss my WDW I am working on a trip soon.



Eeyore2142 said:


> I am thinking the same thing with us - we are only 10 minutes from Woodfield, so we are there almost every weekend.
> 
> Lots of Chicagoland AKV owners here




I am glad I am not the only one who is like that. I drive my kids nuts. When we go to Fox Valley we always go to the Disney store. When at Woodfield we always go to Doorway to Dreams.


----------



## csmoore1808

Disneynut71 said:


> I am glad I am not the only one who is like that. I drive my kids nuts. When we go to Fox Valley we always go to the Disney store. When at Woodfield we always go to Doorway to Dreams.



We go to the Disney Store at Fox Valley too, but it drives me crazy, it's SOOOO small.


----------



## Disneynut71

csmoore1808 said:


> We go to the Disney Store at Fox Valley too, but it drives me crazy, it's SOOOO small.



I know. It used to be so much bigger. When Childrens Place took over they made it much smaller. I am hoping that now Disney bought it back they we remodel it.

I favorites are Woodfield mall and Michigan Ave stores. I can spend at least an hour in there.


----------



## csmoore1808

Yes, Woodfield is nice.  I'm trying to recall the Michigan Ave store, but I can't seem to picture it.  The Orland Park one is really big too, bigger than Woodfield.


----------



## Disneynut71

csmoore1808 said:


> Yes, Woodfield is nice.  I'm trying to recall the Michigan Ave store, but I can't seem to picture it.  The Orland Park one is really big too, bigger than Woodfield.




Michigan Ave is about a block or so from Watertower. It is about 2-3 times bigger then Woodfield.

I haven't been to orland Park I will have to check it out the next time I am in that area.


----------



## Donald is #1

csmoore1808 said:


> Hello to everyone.  We just purchased 160 pts at AKV today!  We're super excited.
> 
> We'll be staying at SSR (developer pts) in October and December.  We prefer going in December, but my DD insists on going for Mickey's Halloween Party.  So we'll do both!!
> 
> We can't wait to stay at AKV, but we'll have to wait until next July.  So everyone, please post your pictures and trip reports!!!  PLEASE.



Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## experiment818

I haven't been on the boards in over a month.   I just logged on today and saw that someone had started an AKV owners and lovers thread.    Thanks luvindisneyworld!!! This is just what I have been looking for.

  I just finished reading through the whole thing.   Looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing from other members regarding their stays at AKV.

My wife and I bought into AKV in June 2007.   We used some points to stay at SSR last December, but we are not taking our first trip "home" until December 7th - 17th,  2008.   We will be staying in a 1BR SV for 10 nights.


----------



## Disneynut71

I finally was able to load my November pics to the computer.
Here are some pics from my room on the Savannah
One is a lobby pic.


----------



## marvali

Disneynut, thanks for the pictures.  AKV is our DVC home, but haven't been able to visit yet.  Our first trip is scheduled for January 1-4 since we couldn't get the room we needed for our summer trip.  The views of the animals and the savanna is what made us choose AKV when we toured the model last summer.  We can't wait to get there for the first time although I think I am going to cheat when we go down in July and take a trip to AKL just to get a taste of what awaits us.

If anyone else has pictures or trip reports we would love to see and hear them all to help build the excitement.  Love to hear what you love about AKLV, and why you can't wait to return.


----------



## csmoore1808

Disneynut71 said:


> I finally was able to load my November pics to the computer.
> Here are some pics from my room on the Savannah
> One is a lobby pic.



Great view, I can hardly wait to stay.  It's disappointing having to stay at SSR, but I think we'll copy Marvali and sneak over to AKV.  Maybe have dinner and play at the pool for a while.  I also can't wait to check out the market at AKV as well.  Anyone find any great buys there?

Make sure you post pics of your Disneyland trip when you get back.

Bon voyage!


----------



## luvindisneyworld

OMG, We are into the single digits until our first stay at AKV or AK for that matter. 
We are Super excited and cannot wait. I am going to take lots of pictures and I will have my laptop with me so i hope to be able to post pictures everyday. I am not goood at trip reports but I will try to do something cant promise that it will be good


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

luvindisneyworld said:


> OMG, We are into the single digits until our first stay at AKV or AK for that matter.
> We are Super excited and cannot wait. I am going to take lots of pictures and I will have my laptop with me so i hope to be able to post pictures everyday. I am not goood at trip reports but I will try to do something cant promise that it will be good




   Congrats!   Don't forget to take pics of your room!  I'd love to see anything from "home".  We don't go back until October and I'm counting the days.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> Congrats!   Don't forget to take pics of your room!  I'd love to see anything from "home".  We don't go back until October and I'm counting the days.


I will we are just in a value studio because thats all they had when we booked but I dont care we are staying at AKV


----------



## ranthony

> OMG, We are into the single digits until our first stay at AKV or AK for that matter.
> We are Super excited and cannot wait. I am going to take lots of pictures and I will have my laptop with me so i hope to be able to post pictures everyday. I am not goood at trip reports but I will try to do something cant promise that it will be good


 
I'm really looking forward to your reports and photos. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## bobbiwoz

luvindisneyworld said:


> I will we are just in a value studio because thats all they had when we booked but I dont care we are staying at AKV



Interesting that the value studio was left.  Because of the points, I sort of figured maybe standard would be the last reserved.

At any rate, our next trip begins at AKV!  

Bobbi


----------



## nikkistevej

Pics of our 1 bedroom at AKV- our first DVC stay!! Room 5459- savannah view


----------



## popstar7867

Do all 1 bed rooms have laundry machines in the room and full kitchens?  Maybe we will try a 1 BR instead of a studio.  is it worth the extra points?


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

popstar7867 said:


> Do all 1 bed rooms have laundry machines in the room and full kitchens?  Maybe we will try a 1 BR instead of a studio.  is it worth the extra points?



Yes to all questions!


----------



## Donald is #1

nikkistevej, thanks for the pictures!  I will be staying in a 2 BR lock-off in November so it is great to see how most of it will look.  Did you use the pull-out chair and if so, how was it?


----------



## Iggipolka

nikkistevej - Thank you so much for those great pictures!  We're going to be there in less than two weeks!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone, I finally up-loaded some of my pictures from my CL ctudio stay this month.

First here are some of the room pictures.  The room was number 6206 and the bed was near the slider.
















View from the balcony:





View of the pool from the overlook near the elevators on the 6th floor:






View of lobby from concierge lounge:


----------



## nikkistevej

Donald is #1 said:


> nikkistevej, thanks for the pictures!  I will be staying in a 2 BR lock-off in November so it is great to see how most of it will look.  Did you use the pull-out chair and if so, how was it?



We didn't even open it up, my DD slept on the pull out.


----------



## nikkistevej

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone, I finally up-loaded some of my pictures from my CL ctudio stay this month.
> 
> First here are some of the room pictures.  The room was number 6206 and the bed was near the slider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the pool from the overlook near the elevators on the 6th floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of lobby from concierge lounge:



Was there a jacuzzi tub in the bathroom in the studio?


----------



## Donald is #1

nikkistevej said:


> Was there a jacuzzi tub in the bathroom in the studio?



No, there wasn't.  It just had one of the normal tub/shower combinations.


----------



## Donald is #1

nikkistevej said:


> We didn't even open it up, my DD slept on the pull out.



OK thanks.  My niece will be using the pull-out chair for our November trip and I was curious.  Of course, she will only be 10 at the time so it probably doesn't matter.   The friend that I traveled with for my May trip used the pull-out sofa and found it very comfortable.


----------



## NewTravelinMan

Have yet to go but already lovin it..... Any pointers and or suggestions - the wife and i said we wanted to stay at the home site 1st so that we can see the magic of our money....


----------



## Donald is #1

NewTravelinMan said:


> Have yet to go but already lovin it..... Any pointers and or suggestions - the wife and i said we wanted to stay at the home site 1st so that we can see the magic of our money....



Let's see, take some time to enjoy the resort:
   - visit the 3 savannahs to see the animals
   - do the night vision scopes at least 1 night
   - do the african story telling
   - do the cultural safari (30 min presentation on the hoem country of one of the CMs)
   -  did I mention visiting the savannahs?  
   - try either Boma, Jiko, or both


----------



## Avojeo

I have a question about the special safari ride for CL.  Who do we call to set this up and how long in advance can we reserve this??  Also how many available seats are available for this??  

Okay a few questions but if you can help me I would appreciate it!!


----------



## horselover

luvindisneyworld said:


> OMG, We are into the single digits until our first stay at AKV or AK for that matter.
> We are Super excited and cannot wait. I am going to take lots of pictures and I will have my laptop with me so i hope to be able to post pictures everyday. I am not goood at trip reports but I will try to do something cant promise that it will be good




Have a great time!  Can't wait to see your pics.  Take some pics of baby Kidani if you can.  Can't get enough of that sweet little baby.


----------



## ead79

Avojeo said:


> I have a question about the special safari ride for CL.  Who do we call to set this up and how long in advance can we reserve this??  Also how many available seats are available for this??
> 
> Okay a few questions but if you can help me I would appreciate it!!



To book the sunrise safari, you must be staying concierge level at AKV.  To book it, you contact the AKL/AKV Itinerary Planning Office by either phone or email.  I am not sure when you can book it, but in the past they have put people's names on waiting lists until they can officially book them.  A credit card is required to hold your place.  I think there are around 45 spaces for this because they fill up 2 of the Kilimanjaro Safari vehicles.  It's really a lot of fun and a unique experience!


----------



## Donald is #1

Avojeo said:


> I have a question about the special safari ride for CL.  Who do we call to set this up and how long in advance can we reserve this??  Also how many available seats are available for this??
> 
> Okay a few questions but if you can help me I would appreciate it!!



I believe that the booking opens up 180 days before.  I believe that I contacted them at about 190-200 days and they took my information but didn't book it until 180 days out.


----------



## Avojeo

ead79 said:


> To book the sunrise safari, you must be staying concierge level at AKV.  To book it, you contact the AKL/AKV Itinerary Planning Office by either phone or email.  I am not sure when you can book it, but in the past they have put people's names on waiting lists until they can officially book them.  A credit card is required to hold your place.  I think there are around 45 spaces for this because they fill up 2 of the Kilimanjaro Safari vehicles.  It's really a lot of fun and a unique experience!





Donald is #1 said:


> I believe that the booking opens up 180 days before.  I believe that I contacted them at about 190-200 days and they took my information but didn't book it until 180 days out.




Thanks to you both for the info!!  We are staying CL on one of our reservations in November.  (We only have 4 for two weeks  )  It took talking to about 15 people to find out that I miss talking to the right person by two minutes.  Oh well, I will try again tomorrow!!!  Thanks again for the info! I really appreciate it!


----------



## stopher1

HayGan said:


> Ooooo, all these trips are making me jealous    We expect lots of pics from both of you!!!  I can't wait to hear another review of AKV and of DL.  I haven't been to DL in over 20 yrs.





stopher1 said:


> I'll definitely be taking pictures.     This'll be a solo trip which is really a business trip to my corporate HQ (in Irvine, about 1o mins from the park).




Well it took me long enough, but I finally got one day of my two-day DL trip report from last week's trip written and posted.  There are lots of pictures, if anyone is interested.  I should have the 2nd day finished soon.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25395407#post25395407

I've gotta warn you though - it's long.


----------



## stopher1

bump


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Everyone!  New AKV owners here!!!!    Added on during the DL even last weekend during a solo trip to DL.   We just bought VWL thru resale so now we've got 2 of the 3 "lodges" and are waiting for GCV.  How can you get addicted so quickly?!?!?

Like Stopher1 I am planning on doing trip report but alas work is cutting into my Disney time at the moment.  Haven't gotten thru all of that report yet but am looking forward to the reading!    I also had a new camera that I was busily getting to know so there should be some pics as well.  

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Everyone!  New AKV owners here!!!!    Added on during the DL even last weekend during a solo trip to DL.   We just bought VWL thru resale so now we've got 2 of the 3 "lodges" and are waiting for GCV.  How can you get addicted so quickly?!?!?
> 
> Like Stopher1 I am planning on doing trip report but alas work is cutting into my Disney time at the moment.  Haven't gotten thru all of that report yet but am looking forward to the reading!    I also had a new camera that I was busily getting to know so there should be some pics as well.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



Congratulations!    

Someday I'll have points too if we ever finish with estoppel!   If only I had known Disney was going to lower the buy-in to 100 pts. we wouldn't have go through resale.  Oh well.  No trips planned any time soon anyway.  Just hate waiting!


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

I can't wait to try the AKVs. Still a long way away though. I have a Disneyland trip and some other vacations planned first. Looks like we will book the AKVs in Sept of 09!!!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

horselover said:


> If only I had known Disney was going to lower the buy-in to 100 pts. we wouldn't have go through resale.  Oh well.  No trips planned any time soon anyway.  Just hate waiting!



I didn't know they changed their buy in policy.  Do you know when they did that??


----------



## horselover

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> I didn't know they changed their buy in policy.  Do you know when they did that??



From what I understand this started at Doorway to Dreams.  I want to say last week, but I not 100% sure, but very recently.  Potential owners were told they could buy in to AKV with 100 pts but no additional incentives (no developer points) and the use year would be Dec 2008. However, since Kindani Village isn't built yet, the points wouldn't be available to use until May 2009. The guide said they would also get the $8 off price incentive & this new offer to buy in at 100 pts was due to the ecomony and was a way more people could afford DVC right now.  From what I've read it's 100 pts. only, not 125, not 150.  Not sure for why.

Whether or not anyone can call Disney directly & get this same offer I'm not sure.  I haven't seen confirmation of that anywhere yet.  Maybe another DIS expert on this board knows the answer.


----------



## horselover

Got my closing documents today.  WOO HOO!!!        Will be sending the check tomorrow so it's just a matter of time before I can add that AKV owner picture to my signature!


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> !?
> 
> Like Stopher1 I am planning on doing trip report but alas work is cutting into my Disney time at the moment.  Haven't gotten thru all of that report yet but am looking forward to the reading!    I also had a new camera that I was busily getting to know so there should be some pics as well.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



Part 2 of my DL trip report is finally posted, if anyone is interested.  It's long too... just another warning.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1845470


----------



## Rigatoni

Hello everyone.  We recently purchased at AKV.  We are heading down in a couple weeks just for two nights.  First night we'll stay at SSR on some of our developer points, but the second night we are paying cash for a value studio at AKV.     (The discount is great!)  

Anyone know what kind of "view" we can expect with a value studio?  Do you think we'll face construction?  That would be fine by me, because I don't mind watching our future home being built.


----------



## stopher1

Rigatoni said:


> Hello everyone.  We recently purchased at AKV.  We are heading down in a couple weeks just for two nights.  First night we'll stay at SSR on some of our developer points, but the second night we are paying cash for a value studio at AKV.     (The discount is great!)



Congrats and Welcome!!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Donald is #1

In case anyone is planning an up-coming trip, I scanned the activity list from my trip 2 weeks ago.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

Well we will be leaving in about 24 hours to drive through the night.
If we leave by 1am then we would be able to be there by 10:00am.
I will update once I get there and get online.


----------



## Iggipolka

Donald is #1 said:


> In case anyone is planning an up-coming trip, I scanned the activity list from my trip 2 weeks ago.



Thank you so much for posting this!

Did you do any of the activities?  I'm really excited about the Culinary Tour of Africa at Jiko! That looks great and free!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Iggipolka said:


> Thank you so much for posting this!
> 
> Did you do any of the activities?  I'm really excited about the Culinary Tour of Africa at Jiko! That looks great and free!



Me too, that's the one I'm considering.  Has anyone done it?
Bobbi


----------



## LisaS

I did the culinary tour a few years ago. They tell you all about Jiko (both the restaurant's decor and the menu items) and pass around some appetizers for you to try. Then they take you into Boma and one of the chefs talks about the food they serve there and they give you a sample of something. If I remember correctly, we each got to try some soup and a zebra dome!


----------



## stopher1

luvindisneyworld said:


> Well we will be leaving in about 24 hours to drive through the night.
> If we leave by 1am then we would be able to be there by 10:00am.
> I will update once I get there and get online.



Have a WONDERFUL time!!!  Can't wait to see some pictures.



Donald is #1 said:


> In case anyone is planning an up-coming trip, I scanned the activity list from my trip 2 weeks ago.



Thanks so much for posting this - how neat to see, and think about our trip in October.



LisaS said:


> I did the culinary tour a few years ago. They tell you all about Jiko (both the restaurant's decor and the menu items) and pass around some appetizers for you to try. Then they take you into Boma and one of the chefs talks about the food they serve there and they give you a sample of something. If I remember correctly, we each got to try some soup and a zebra dome!



Sounds interesting!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drag n' fly

Just wanted to let you know we have been dealing with AKV concierge by email for our upcoming trip and they were quick in their replies and very helpful! Our Christmas adr's are coming up. It is soooo nice to have someone else do all the work for you. I could get used to this concierge stuff!


----------



## experiment818

luvindisneyworld said:


> Well we will be leaving in about 24 hours to drive through the night.
> If we leave by 1am then we would be able to be there by 10:00am.
> I will update once I get there and get online.



Have fun!  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks, Lisa!  I sent your description on to friends.  We're having a "no park" day and I know I'm interested in doing that!  We're doing the FW Segway tour in the morning...Dinner at California Grill in the evening...I'm trying to find interesting things to do!

Bobbi


----------



## Donald is #1

Iggipolka said:


> Thank you so much for posting this!
> 
> Did you do any of the activities?  I'm really excited about the Culinary Tour of Africa at Jiko! That looks great and free!




We did 3 of the activities: Story telling, Cultural Safari, and night vision.  I thought all 3 were great!  The story telling went about 30 minutes and was well attended.  The Cultural Safari also went about 30 minutes but only 4 of us were there.  The cultural safari that we went to ended up being on South African and was pretty interesting.




stopher1 said:


> Thanks so much for posting this - how neat to see, and think about our trip in October.



You're very welcome!  I am hoping to try some more of the activities out when I take my niece and nephew in November.


----------



## ranthony

> In case anyone is planning an up-coming trip, I scanned the activity list from my trip 2 weeks ago.


 
This is the first one of these I have sen from AKV.  I can't wait to try out some of these activities.


----------



## Donald is #1

ranthony said:


> This is the first one of these I have sen from AKV.  I can't wait to try out some of these activities.



Me too!  I was surprised to get it.  When I was at AKL last year (May also), all I saw was the activity board and I thought thought that I would have to write everything down from it on this trip.  So I was very excited to get handed the list when I was checking in.


----------



## Launchpad11B

we just bought DVC at AKV today. Very excited.


----------



## Brave teacher

Launchpad11B said:


> we just bought DVC at AKV today. Very excited.



Congrats and   home!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Launchpad11B said:


> we just bought DVC at AKV today. Very excited.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Launchpad11B said:


> we just bought DVC at AKV today. Very excited.



Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## Disneynut71

Congrats and welcome home!!!


----------



## Avojeo

Launchpad11B said:


> we just bought DVC at AKV today. Very excited.



  Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Just returned from WDW Monday!

Added on 50 points at Kidani Village (Dec. '08 UY) during our DVC tour!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Just returned from WDW Monday!
> 
> Added on 50 points at Kidani Village (Dec. '08 UY) during our DVC tour!!!



Awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## disneymom8589

Launchpad11B said:


> we just bought DVC at AKV today. Very excited.




Welcome home, AKV neighbor!!


----------



## stopher1

Launchpad11B said:


> we just bought DVC at AKV today. Very excited.



Welcome home, neighbor!!



Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Just returned from WDW Monday!
> 
> Added on 50 points at Kidani Village (Dec. '08 UY) during our DVC tour!!!



Congrats.  How was your trip?


----------



## drag n' fly

Launchpad11B said:


> we just bought DVC at AKV today. Very excited.



Congrats! *Welcome Home* neighbour.


----------



## horselover

Launchpad11B said:


> we just bought DVC at AKV today. Very excited.




CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## horselover

WOO HOO!!!!  We're official!  We closed on Monday!      
  


Does anyone know how I get my user CP to accept photos for signature?  Mine says No under can upload pictures for signature.


----------



## lisah0711

horselover said:


> WOO HOO!!!!  We're official!  We closed on Monday!



Congratulations and welcome home! 

You may want to check out the tech board for help with your signature problem -- they have lots of tech smart people there to help us regular folks.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome to all of the new AKV owners!  We went home the first time this past April.  We did the Wanyama Safari which was wonderful!  Had a great time.  Heading back to VWL and AKV in about 8 days!!


----------



## stopher1

blossomz said:


> Welcome to all of the new AKV owners!  We went home the first time this past April.  We did the Wanyama Safari which was wonderful!  Had a great time.  Heading back to VWL and AKV in about 8 days!!



Wow, not too far off now... have a terrific trip!  Take pictures to share.   We're still about 4 mos away from AKV - _but_ we're only 4 weeks away from heading west to DL!


----------



## blossomz

[/IMG]






Here are a couple of my favorites from April...


----------



## ranthony

Just wanted to congratulate all the newcomers on their recent purchases!


----------



## marvali

Lots of new AKV owners since my last post. 

Congratulations and  home to all of you! 

Loving all the pics.  We can't wait to get "home" for the first time in January.


----------



## Brave teacher

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Just returned from WDW Monday!
> 
> Added on 50 points at Kidani Village (Dec. '08 UY) during our DVC tour!!!



Welcome back!  How was the trip?  Congrats on the points.


----------



## LisaS

Great photos blossomz!!  Here are a couple I took on our Wanyama Safari.


The giraffes on the Uzima Savanna come in Small, Medium and Large:







This photo of Kidani and his mom shows how very young zebras are much "fuzzier" than the adults:







Mmm Mmm Good:


----------



## blossomz

That was the BEST!  I really loved getting so close to the animals!  And of course..the food at JIKO is fantastic!!


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Brave teacher said:


> Welcome back!  How was the trip?  Congrats on the points.



I've done a trip report here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1854442


----------



## lagunn

Only just found this thread .
After all the photo's and reading through the thread i can't wait for our visit in Sept.
We only stayed 1 night at AKL last year, then promptly fell in love with the place. This is why we bought into DVC. (had'nt even thought about DVC before then).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A great big Welcome Home to all the other new AKV owners!  

We just booked a trip for Dec 13th-19th.  We won't get to stay at either of our home resorts, going to be at OKW and BCV but we're happy to get something at 6 months for December!  




stopher1 said:


> Part 2 of my DL trip report is finally posted, if anyone is interested.  It's long too... just another warning.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1845470



Loved your trip report stopher1!  I was there just a week after you so it was fun to read about the similarities (and dissimilarities) of our trips.  I still need to get a few pics posted!  
One thing I really wish about DL though.....I wish that they would get separate lines for people with bags and get those people without bags out of our way!    
Funny how simple it would be to do - and yet nothing.

My pet peeve - Do you know how long it took for me to find a Mickey bar?  I got sent on a wild goose chase by one CM.  Finally found one in Tomorrowland.  Churro carts everywhere, but it was getting up into the 80's and I needed ice cream!!!!  I had looked in at the ice cream shop but the line was very long.  Then the Mickey Bar was frozen like a rock and I wanted to eat it right away after my long search.  Oh well - it led me to Space Mt. so I just had to ride it again.  Love the DL version!


----------



## HayGan

WELCOME HOME to all the new members!

Looks like in addition to all the new members I have missed some trip reports and some great photos.  Guess I know what I will be doing this afternoon!


----------



## spiceycat

going back for one night in Sept - only needed one night and the MS was amazed - she told me that this was the one night a value studio was available for that week and the next...

so someone wants me to kept coming back.

if this kepts up will have to buy here!

but first need BLT!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Launchpad11B said:


> we just bought DVC at AKV today. Very excited.



Welcome Home, AKV neighbor!!!

I've loved seeing all of the pictures that have been added!!!  In just over a week, I'll be enjoying AKV with some Family members, it's been awhile since we've been together!

Bobbi


----------



## Launchpad11B

Thanks for the congratulations everyone. This is a great thread. Awesome people, pics and info. AKV rocks!


----------



## minnie2

So happy to find this thread!  I head tomorrow to pick up my paperwork at doorway to dreams tomorrow !  i am so excited i could bust!   

 We are headed to WDW in Nov with friend but unfortunately we won't be staying at AKV but SSR so that has to mean we have to go back next yr!  Ok I hope DH is on that same page!


----------



## Donald is #1

LisaS and blossomz, awesome pictures!  Thanks for posting them.

Note to self:  Add the Wanyama Safari to the list of things to do in the future.


----------



## lin7

Those are awesome pictures. I am an AKV owner as well, joined last Sept.  Totally fell in love with it.


----------



## stopher1

lin7 said:


> Those are awesome pictures. I am an AKV owner as well, joined last Sept.  Totally fell in love with it.



Yes - they are WONDERFUL pictures - I love seeing little Kidani!  

Congrats and Welcome lin7!


----------



## lin7

Thanks for the welcome Stopher


----------



## disneymom8589

Great animal pictures!    I miss being there!


----------



## maciec

drag n' fly said:


> Just wanted to let you know we have been dealing with AKV concierge by email for our upcoming trip and they were quick in their replies and very helpful! Our Christmas adr's are coming up. It is soooo nice to have someone else do all the work for you. I could get used to this concierge stuff!


 

Could you please tell me what e-mail you used to get in contact with them?  I tried one that was listed here on the boards and it came back to me.  We are just past our 180 day mark and they haven't contacted me so I thought I would drop them a line.

****Scratch that, I figured out why it came back to me.  I fixed the problem and got the automated response - YEA!!!!****

I am just so excited to be getting to spend some much needed alone time with dh!!!!  We will be celebrating our 10th Anniversary and our first trip home to AKV.  I think that the only thing we have planned is to do the Sunrise Safari and a Candle Light Processional.  


Thanks!


----------



## minnie2

We Signed the papers today and paid our deposit and fedexing them back tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

maciec said:


> Could you please tell me what e-mail you used to get in contact with them?  I tried one that was listed here on the boards and it came back to me.  We are just past our 180 day mark and they haven't contacted me so I thought I would drop them a line.
> 
> ****Scratch that, I figured out why it came back to me.  I fixed the problem and got the automated response - YEA!!!!****
> 
> I am just so excited to be getting to spend some much needed alone time with dh!!!!  We will be celebrating our 10th Anniversary and our first trip home to AKV.  I think that the only thing we have planned is to do the Sunrise Safari and a Candle Light Processional.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Did you use this address? animal.kingdom.lodge.itinerary.planning@disneyworld.com


----------



## stopher1

minnie2 said:


> We Signed the papers today and paid our deposit and fedexing them back tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!



Woo hoo!  _Congrats_, and _Welcome Home_ neighbor!


----------



## blossomz

minnie2 said:


> We Signed the papers today and paid our deposit and fedexing them back tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!



Congrats and Welcome Home Neighbor!


----------



## drag n' fly

Too often we find it easier to complain about what went wrong and forget to sometimes mention the things that go right. I again just want to say that the concierge team at AKV have been extremely helpful with planning our Christmas adr's and really have gone the extra mile to make the magic happen!


----------



## drag n' fly

maciec said:


> Could you please tell me what e-mail you used to get in contact with them?  I tried one that was listed here on the boards and it came back to me.  We are just past our 180 day mark and they haven't contacted me so I thought I would drop them a line.
> 
> ****Scratch that, I figured out why it came back to me.  I fixed the problem and got the automated response - YEA!!!!****
> 
> I am just so excited to be getting to spend some much needed alone time with dh!!!!  We will be celebrating our 10th Anniversary and our first trip home to AKV.  I think that the only thing we have planned is to do the Sunrise Safari and a Candle Light Processional.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I am glad you got through. Sorry I did not get it to you sooner have not perused the thread for a couple days!


----------



## maciec

Donald is #1 said:


> Did you use this address? animal.kingdom.lodge.itinerary.planning@disneyworld.com


 
I did.  If you notice there is a space inbetween the l & d in world in your post for some reason.   That's why it came back to me.  I didn't notice it until I went back in and looked at the address.  Funny thing is that when I quoted your post the space doesn't show up but it's there when I post.


----------



## Donald is #1

maciec said:


> I did.  If you notice there is a space inbetween the l & d in world in your post for some reason.   That's why it came back to me.  I didn't notice it until I went back in and looked at the address.  Funny thing is that when I quoted your post the space doesn't show up but it's there when I post.



Hmmm, that is the address that I used to contact them.  
On the space, I am as confused as you are.


----------



## Donald is #1

Does anyone know if Maras has a DVC discount?  I know that I have read various places that state that it does.  However, when I was there in May, they said that they didn't have a DVC discount.


----------



## blossomz

Just checked the perks page on the DVC website...sorry..there is not one listed at the Mara...


----------



## gkrykewy

Donald is #1 said:


> Does anyone know if Maras has a DVC discount?  I know that I have read various places that state that it does.  However, when I was there in May, they said that they didn't have a DVC discount.



I believe there was a discount at one time, but it was very short-lived  . Maybe they'll bring it back.


----------



## Launchpad11B

From MACIEC's post earlier,
      I am just so excited to be getting to spend some much needed alone time with dh!!!!  We will be celebrating our 10th Anniversary and our first trip home to AKV.  I think that the only thing we have planned is to do the Sunrise Safari and a Candle Light Processional.  


Thanks![/QUOTE]

Sunrise Safari and Candle Light Processional are both great anniversary things to do. Good choices! Hope you have a blast!


----------



## Donald is #1

blossomz said:


> Just checked the perks page on the DVC website...sorry..there is not one listed at the Mara...





gkrykewy said:


> I believe there was a discount at one time, but it was very short-lived  . Maybe they'll bring it back.




Thanks!     I must have been looking at an old list.


----------



## Daisy414

Just sent my Fedex back! I'm so excited to own at AKV. We have a Dec UY and 160 points. I love seeing the animal pictures especially the baby giraffe. I'll be asking a lot of questions.


----------



## Donald is #1

Daisy414 said:


> Just sent my Fedex back! I'm so excited to own at AKV. We have a Dec UY and 160 points. I love seeing the animal pictures especially the baby giraffe. I'll be asking a lot of questions.



Welcome home!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Daisy414 said:


> Just sent my Fedex back! I'm so excited to own at AKV. We have a Dec UY and 160 points. I love seeing the animal pictures especially the baby giraffe. I'll be asking a lot of questions.



Congratulations and Welcome Home, AKV neighbor!

Bobbi


----------



## Avojeo

Daisy414 said:


> Just sent my Fedex back! I'm so excited to own at AKV. We have a Dec UY and 160 points. I love seeing the animal pictures especially the baby giraffe. I'll be asking a lot of questions.



Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## stopher1

Daisy414 said:


> Just sent my Fedex back! I'm so excited to own at AKV. We have a Dec UY and 160 points. I love seeing the animal pictures especially the baby giraffe. I'll be asking a lot of questions.



Alright!!  Congrats, and WELCOME HOME neighbor!


----------



## finallydvc08

My husband and I just became AKV owners this past February.  I would like to have the cute little zebra or rhino mascot as my avatar.  How can I accomplish this?  

TIA!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

finallydvc08 said:


> My husband and I just became AKV owners this past February.  I would like to have the cute little zebra or rhino mascot as my avatar.  How can I accomplish this?
> 
> TIA!



I clicked on the image and saved it to my computer.  Then I uploaded it to Photobucket and linked it to my signature that way-it works the same way for your avatar.


----------



## horselover

Daisy414 said:


> Just sent my Fedex back! I'm so excited to own at AKV. We have a Dec UY and 160 points. I love seeing the animal pictures especially the baby giraffe. I'll be asking a lot of questions.




Congratulations!       We just closed on our AKV contract last week.  Can't wait to book our 1st trip.


----------



## Brave teacher

Daisy414 said:


> Just sent my Fedex back! I'm so excited to own at AKV. We have a Dec UY and 160 points. I love seeing the animal pictures especially the baby giraffe. I'll be asking a lot of questions.



   Congrats and welcome home!!


----------



## finallydvc08

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> I clicked on the image and saved it to my computer. Then I uploaded it to Photobucket and linked it to my signature that way-it works the same way for your avatar.


 

Thanks!  As you can see by my avatar, your instructions got me through the process.


----------



## LOLA2

Anyone know if the handicapped accessible rooms are larger?  We have one booked, just scared it will be tight squeezes with an elctric wheelchair.


----------



## experiment818

Daisy414 said:


> Just sent my Fedex back! I'm so excited to own at AKV. We have a Dec UY and 160 points. I love seeing the animal pictures especially the baby giraffe. I'll be asking a lot of questions.



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!


----------



## LisaS

LOLA2 said:


> Anyone know if the handicapped accessible rooms are larger?  We have one booked, just scared it will be tight squeezes with an elctric wheelchair.


I don't think they are any larger but they are laid out differently. For example in the HA studios I think they swap the usual positions of the bed and the couch (putting the bed next to the sliding door and the couch near the bathroom) which makes it easier to move around in the room with a wheel chair. In the 1BRs the bathrooms are laid out a little differently even if there is still a tub rather than a roll-in shower.  They put the tub and toilet in a separate room at the back of the master bathroom with a sliding door closing them off from the rest of the bathroom. In non-HA rooms the tub is across from the vanity and the toilet is in a small room with a regular hinged door.  Also, the bathrooms have one sink instead of two, I assume it's a sink that can be accessed from a wheelchair rather than the standard vanity.

ETA: It also looks like instead of a sliding door to the balcony there is a hinged door that opens out to the balcony.


----------



## ADP

Not trying to change the current subject, but who can't wait for Kidani Village to get finished?  I mean really, I'm too excited!


----------



## Donald is #1

ADP said:


> Not trying to change the current subject, but who can't wait for Kidani Village to get finished?  I mean really, I'm too excited!



Me too!  I was just thinking about it last night.  Then I realized that I probably won't see it until 2010 since I am planning on using my '09 pts to go to Disneyland for the first time.  Hmmm, maybe I will need to slip in a short trip with the points left over from DL.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

finallydvc08 said:


> Thanks!  As you can see by my avatar, your instructions got me through the process.



Your welcome!   



LOLA2 said:


> Anyone know if the handicapped accessible rooms are larger?  We have one booked, just scared it will be tight squeezes with an elctric wheelchair.



My DH uses an ECV and we have no problems getting it into a regular room.  FYI...a truly handicapped accessible room has a zero entry (roll in) shower and no tub-if you don't need that, there's really not a reason you'd need to request a handicapped room.


----------



## bobbiwoz

ADP said:


> Not trying to change the current subject, but who can't wait for Kidani Village to get finished?  I mean really, I'm too excited!



I am!  I'm hoping to book something for a 4th of July visit! I'm willing to give up a customary fall trip for a little taste of Kidani then!

Bobbi


----------



## marvali

ADP said:


> Not trying to change the current subject, but who can't wait for Kidani Village to get finished?  I mean really, I'm too excited!


I certainly am.  We have a trip planned for January 1-4 and I'm hoping they are far enough ahead of schedule that part of Kidani will be open by then and we will get lucky enough to be able to choose to stay there instead of Jambo House (not anything against it, just it would be nice to be one of the first to stay in our new home and put some pics out there for everyone to see).  Plus, our current ressie is for a 2 BR Savanna view and it would be nice if things are a little more settled with the construction picture.


----------



## tigertamm

When we bought into DVC I bought SSR, which is great-but when I saw AKL...I knew I had to have it.  I love the decor-the grand lobby-similar to WL, which I love and the rooms are decorated to my preference-woodsy and warm! So we tagged on 65 points!


----------



## ADP

tigertamm said:


> When we bought into DVC I bought SSR, which is great-but when I saw AKL...I knew I had to have it.  I love the decor-the grand lobby-similar to WL, which I love and the rooms are decorated to my preference-woodsy and warm! So we tagged on 65 points!



Same here.  AKL is our 2nd favorite resort on property behind the Poly.  AKL/AKV has to be one of the most unique resorts in the world.  Where else can you get animals and a savanna outside your room.  

The more I look through this thread the more I want to add on.  I'd better exit.


----------



## stopher1

tigertamm said:


> When we bought into DVC I bought SSR, which is great-but when I saw AKL...I knew I had to have it.  I love the decor-the grand lobby-similar to WL, which I love and the rooms are decorated to my preference-woodsy and warm! _*So we tagged on 65 points*_!



 Very cool - congrats.


----------



## tigertamm

stopher1 said:


> Very cool - congrats.



Thanks!!!Couldn't be happier........what a blessing.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Sooooo  !!!!

DW and I decided *this morning *to take DD next year for her 5th B-day, then went on DVCnews.com and found out we'll be able to get in at Kidani Village to get the 2nd bathroom in our 1BR we plan on staying in!!!!!!!

Can't wait!!!

If you haven't read/heard:

Kidani Village can start being booked by AKV owners on August 10, 2008 for stays beginning May 1, 2009; all other members can make ressies at the 7 month mark thereafter (which would be October 1, 2008).


----------



## Brave teacher

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Kidani Village can start being booked by AKV owners on August 10, 2008 for stays beginning May 1, 2009; all other members can make ressies at the 7 month mark thereafter (which would be October 1, 2008).



I was so excited to see this this morning.  It was the first thing listed in my RSS feeds this morning.  They must believe that they are right on or ahead of schedule to be able to start this booking.


----------



## trixiequilts

We are looking into DVC @ AKV and taking a trip down in January to check everything out.  We're hoping to stay in a standard studio.  I thought I read somewhere that all of those are pool views, but CRO said they are only parking or landscape views?  Can any of you AKV gurus please help me get it straight before I make (or try to make) my ressie?  Thanks so much!


----------



## AKV707

trixiequilts said:


> We are looking into DVC @ AKV and taking a trip down in January to check everything out.  We're hoping to stay in a standard studio.  I thought I read somewhere that all of those are pool views, but CRO said they are only parking or landscape views?  Can any of you AKV gurus please help me get it straight before I make (or try to make) my ressie?  Thanks so much!



A standard guest room at the lodge is a parking lot or garden view.  A standard DVC studio there has a pool view.  These are at Jambo house. The only DVC rooms at Jambo that have a parking lot view are 20% of the value rooms.


----------



## podsnel

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> If you haven't read/heard:
> 
> Kidani Village can start being booked by AKV owners on August 10, 2008 for stays beginning May 1, 2009; all other members can make ressies at the 7 month mark thereafter (which would be October 1, 2008).



I have concierge reserved for May 2009, so no Kidani for me that month- I'll have to wait until the family trip in Nov 09- it really is going to be so awesome!!!


----------



## trixiequilts

AKV707 said:


> A standard guest room at the lodge is a parking lot or garden view.  A standard DVC studio there has a pool view.  These are at Jambo house. The only DVC rooms at Jambo that have a parking lot view are 20% of the value rooms.



Thanks so much for the quick reply!  I was right (for a change  ).


----------



## LisaS

trixiequilts said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply!  I was right (for a change  ).


Part of the confusion is that by definition AKV's Standard View rooms will face a pool, garden or parking lot.  As it happens, all of the Standard View rooms in Jambo House face the pool but that's not the case in Kidani Village where the Standard View rooms could have a view of a pool, garden or parking lot.


----------



## marvali

Okay, here is one thing it seems I've read different things about concerning AKV.  What is the situation with parking for Kidani?  It seems somewhere I read that parking might be under the building (first floor).  I was looking at a construction picture on the DVC site from the far side.  Since it looks like Kidani is a bunch of buildings linked together to make the inverted 3 shape, instead of one continuous run out from the lobby, it makes it seem that this may be the case for parking.

Does anyone know for sure if all parking will be in a big lot so entry for everyone is through the lobby, or will each "building" in the Kidani complex have parking underneath for the guests of that building?  This would eliminate the long hallway walks that some have spoken of with certain trails in AKL.


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

After years of thinking about it, we decided to become members.  We bought at AKL, I can't wait to stay.  We have such a long time, we stayed last week off site and view the model.  We fell in love with the place, so me and dh are planning a trip for Dec. 09.  I love this site, everyone is so helpful.


----------



## Donald is #1

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> After years of thinking about it, we decided to become members.  We bought at AKL, I can't wait to stay.  We have such a long time, we stayed last week off site and view the model.  We fell in love with the place, so me and dh are planning a trip for Dec. 09.  I love this site, everyone is so helpful.





Congratulations!!!


----------



## DisneyChick

After a tour of the preview rooms of the new Kidani Village last week we finally took the plunge and bought!!!! I am so excited I can't wait for our first visit, probably for my daughter's BD in August 09.  In the meantime the hubby and I will visit the world and use our developer points to stay at SSR.  Anyway just had to add my adoration of AKV and how happy I am to be part of the AKV family!!!  Hope to meet some of you there!


----------



## Donald is #1

DisneyChick said:


> After a tour of the preview rooms of the new Kidani Village last week we finally took the plunge and bought!!!! I am so excited I can't wait for our first visit, probably for my daughter's BD in August 09.  In the meantime the hubby and I will visit the world and use our developer points to stay at SSR.  Anyway just had to add my adoration of AKV and how happy I am to be part of the AKV family!!!  Hope to meet some of you there!




Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> After years of thinking about it, we decided to become members.  We bought at AKL, I can't wait to stay.  We have such a long time, we stayed last week off site and view the model.  We fell in love with the place, so me and dh are planning a trip for Dec. 09.  I love this site, everyone is so helpful.





DisneyChick said:


> After a tour of the preview rooms of the new Kidani Village last week we finally took the plunge and bought!!!! I am so excited I can't wait for our first visit, probably for my daughter's BD in August 09.  In the meantime the hubby and I will visit the world and use our developer points to stay at SSR.  Anyway just had to add my adoration of AKV and how happy I am to be part of the AKV family!!!  Hope to meet some of you there!



Congrats and Welcome Home, Neighbor!!!


----------



## stopher1

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> After years of thinking about it, we decided to become members.  We bought at AKL, I can't wait to stay.  We have such a long time, we stayed last week off site and view the model.  We fell in love with the place, so me and dh are planning a trip for Dec. 09.  I love this site, everyone is so helpful.



Congrats!  That's awesome.  Welcome Home.


----------



## rbcheek

This October, we are finally going to be able to stay at AKL as owners (stayed twice before), and we were wondering if anyone else from this thread would be there at the same time.
The reason?
We would like to rent the Magic Kingdom Fireworks cruise but the cruise costs $150 for the entire boat, we have 4 people and would like to know if anyone would want to share the cost. The boat holds 10 people, so each person would be $15.
Am I giving bad information, or has anyone else done this?


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

rbcheek said:


> This October, we are finally going to be able to stay at AKL as owners (stayed twice before), and we were wondering if anyone else from this thread would be there at the same time.
> The reason?
> We would like to rent the Magic Kingdom Fireworks cruise but the cruise costs $150 for the entire boat, we have 4 people and would like to know if anyone would want to share the cost. The boat holds 10 people, so each person would be $15.
> Am I giving bad information, or has anyone else done this?



What are your dates?


----------



## rbcheek

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> What are your dates?



we are flying in oct 11 (sat) in the evening, and leaving sat morning, Oct 18.
we wanted to do this on friday night to end our vacation with a "bang" but we are willing to change if need be.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

rbcheek said:


> we are flying in oct 11 (sat) in the evening, and leaving sat morning, Oct 18.
> we wanted to do this on friday night to end our vacation with a "bang" but we are willing to change if need be.



We'll be there from 10/3 to 10/13.  So that wouldn't work for us.


----------



## rbcheek

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> We'll be there from 10/3 to 10/13.  So that wouldn't work for us.




we missed it by "that much"


----------



## trixiequilts

Can anyone tell me what I can expect as far as dishes, flatware, glassware in an AKV studio?  I heard most of it is paper/plastic?  If that's the case, is there enough for a week?  How do we get more?  We'll be there in January.  Thanks![/COLOR]


----------



## Brave teacher

I booked my first trip to my home last week.  We'll be at AKV from 5/30-6/5 next year.  I'll be calling on 8/10 to switch to Kidani.  I did a little dance at the mailboz yesterday when I got the confirmation letter in the mail.


----------



## horselover

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> After years of thinking about it, we decided to become members.  We bought at AKL, I can't wait to stay.  We have such a long time, we stayed last week off site and view the model.  We fell in love with the place, so me and dh are planning a trip for Dec. 09.  I love this site, everyone is so helpful.






DisneyChick said:


> After a tour of the preview rooms of the new Kidani Village last week we finally took the plunge and bought!!!! I am so excited I can't wait for our first visit, probably for my daughter's BD in August 09.  In the meantime the hubby and I will visit the world and use our developer points to stay at SSR.  Anyway just had to add my adoration of AKV and how happy I am to be part of the AKV family!!!  Hope to meet some of you there!





Congratulations & Welcome Home!


----------



## Straughn

I just found out today that my wait list for two days in mid-August came thru.   I am booked in a standard view studio at AKL.  I have never stayed there before (home property is VWL) and I think two days is perfect to find out if I really like AKL.  From reading this thread, I think my view is of the pool.  The pictures look great.  I am spending 4 nights in VB and then 2 days at WDW.  After all, it is on the way back to MCO!  Most of the two days will be spent in the parks.  I am open to any advice/guidance the AKL experts can suggest for ways to learn about the property and things to do.  I plan on eating at Jiko. I have dined there before and loved it.  BTW, this is a solo trip.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

I know there was glasses in the studio when we were there in June but I did not pay attention to anything else. DH used one glass and we had bottled drinks and never ate anything in the room. 





trixiequilts said:


> Can anyone tell me what I can expect as far as dishes, flatware, glassware in an AKV studio?  I heard most of it is paper/plastic?  If that's the case, is there enough for a week?  How do we get more?  We'll be there in January.  Thanks![/COLOR]


----------



## princessvacg

I will be there in 36 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do not think I have ever needed a vacation so badly!!  I love AKV!!!


----------



## blossomz

Have a GREAT time and make sure you fill us in with pics and reports when you get back!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

princessvacg said:


> I will be there in 36 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do not think I have ever needed a vacation so badly!!  I love AKV!!!



Have a blast!!!!


----------



## stopher1

princessvacg said:


> I will be there in 36 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do not think I have ever needed a vacation so badly!!  I love AKV!!!



Oh I am so very envious...  have a wonderful time.  We're now at 105 days til our WDW trip.

BUT...we'll be at DLR in 10 days - staying at the DL Hotel, and we'll be viewing the finally opened models of VCG while there!  DW has already agreed that we need to add-on there when they go on sale before we add-on more at AKV - but when we're finally on-site at WDW again, I'm pretty sure the add-on at AKV will happen.


----------



## nvrenoughdisney

Does anybody know how far the Jambo portion and the Kidani portion will be from each other? That is, if you stay in Jambo could you reasonably expect to use things like the pool over in Kidani. I have two little kids so a nice leisurely walk for an adult may not be such a good idea for us! Just trying to plan for our trip next summer. I'd love to try concierge but really want to check out Kidani. What to do?? Such problems


----------



## LisaS

nvrenoughdisney said:


> Does anybody know how far the Jambo portion and the Kidani portion will be from each other? That is, if you stay in Jambo could you reasonably expect to use things like the pool over in Kidani. I have two little kids so a nice leisurely walk for an adult may not be such a good idea for us! Just trying to plan for our trip next summer. I'd love to try concierge but really want to check out Kidani. What to do?? Such problems


From the main entrance of one building to the main entrance of the other will be about half a mile.  Kidani's pool will be a bit beyond the front entrance. I don't know if there is a way out of Jambo House along the Ostrich Trail but if there is, that would make for a slightly shorter walk for someone staying in Value villa in that section but for the majority of those staying in Jambo House, they would be exiting via the main entrance.


----------



## tomerin

i want to stay here so badly but i think i am going to get out-voted again. it seems that m DW really wants to stay at WLV next trip so AKV will have to wait. 

i am going to tell them that the next next trip will be here.


----------



## blossomz

Have you considered staying at both?   We just did that and spent half our time at VWL and half at AKV!  It was GREAT!!


----------



## rbcheek

Has anyone heard if some of the Savanah view rooms are facing the new construction? We have a trip coming up in 85 days, and we would hate to be put in a room where all we saw was construction out our window.


----------



## Donald is #1

rbcheek said:


> Has anyone heard if some of the Savanah view rooms are facing the new construction? We have a trip coming up in 85 days, and we would hate to be put in a room where all we saw was construction out our window.




Are you staying at AKL or AKV?  At AKL, I think that they changed the status of the rooms facing the construction to standard view until the construction complete.  At AKV, there are rooms that face the construction.


----------



## rbcheek

we are staying in a 2-bedroom villa at AKV in the middle of october


----------



## Lynn5700

WOW I'm glad I found this thread...maybe you all can convince me and make me feel better.....

Ok so far we have a studio SV room booked for our anniversary trip in May..on the waitlist for concierge..but now I'm not sure if we should stay at BWV because we were married there May 7 ad I would love being close to Epcot and DHS.

So what do you all think I should do?


----------



## kaylie&laurensmom

We just returned from a concierge studio stay June 1 - 9.  I am definitely in love with my new "home"!!!  Here is a link to a review with lots of pictures around the lodge and of all the food offerings in the lounge:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1888051


----------



## Lynn5700

kaylie&laurensmom said:


> We just returned from a concierge studio stay June 1 - 9.  I am definitely in love with my new "home"!!!  Here is a link to a review with lots of pictures around the lodge and of all the food offerings in the lounge:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1888051



I am reading your TR and love it!!!!! I hope we get a concierge..I doubt it though..don't know who would give up a concierge.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

kaylie&laurensmom said:


> We just returned from a concierge studio stay June 1 - 9.  I am definitely in love with my new "home"!!!  Here is a link to a review with lots of pictures around the lodge and of all the food offerings in the lounge:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1888051



I'm going to check out your report now!


----------



## horselover

Back in April/May when we were looking for a resale I'd check the sites usually once a day for listings.  Usually there would be few (3-4).  Today for the heck of it I looked at the TSS site & there are 19 AKV contracts for sale!  All pt. sizes.  I didn't bother checking any other sites.  What's up with that?  Economy, new booking policy?  What's changed in that short amount of time?  Any thoughts?


----------



## maciec

My guess, for what it's worth, is uncertainty of the economy and gas prices.  And maybe even people are getting ready for the sales of the Contemporary.


----------



## maciec

On another subject of AKV....When we were doing our tour and talking all things AKV with our guide he said that the new theme pool at AKV will be for members only.  Did anyone else hear that?  That would certainly be a nice perk!


----------



## horselover

maciec said:


> On another subject of AKV....When we were doing our tour and talking all things AKV with our guide he said that the new theme pool at AKV will be for members only.  Did anyone else hear that?  That would certainly be a nice perk!



I read that somewhere too, but I can't remember where.  No pool hopping to Kidani.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

I can tell you that a lot of DVC owners added on at AKV, took advantage of the points for the first year, plus the developers points, then decided to dump it...knowing full well this was what they were going to do ahead of time and that they would be able to get what they paid for it back.  Not very nice, but true.  Our guide even made a comment about this.  That and some people bit off more than they could chew financially.


----------



## popstar7867

Hi Everyone!!!  I've had my SSR contract for a little over a year and this past spring we added on 85 AKV Points!!!  We just decided this afternoon to do a last minute trip to AKV on 9/2 in addition to our xmas trip!! We got a SV Studio!  I'm so excited!!!

I was wondering if there is a certain savannah I should request the room to be near?  I know a lot of people mentioned that the construction kind of obstructs some of the the SV rooms!  Thanks!!


----------



## Dsnylndlvrs

I'll jump in - We just FedExed our signed papers today.  It's hard to believe we're now DVC owners!


----------



## Marriedmyprince

Hey all you AKV fans,
We are heading to SSR in a month and will eat breakfast at Boma one day.  We would like to hang out for the day at AKL.  I am wondering if anyone has a recent daily schedule of events for the AKL.  What is offered through out the day and what are the times?  Anyone have a favorite activity? 
Thanks, Marriedmyprince


----------



## Donald is #1

Marriedmyprince said:


> Hey all you AKV fans,
> We are heading to SSR in a month and will eat breakfast at Boma one day.  We would like to hang out for the day at AKL.  I am wondering if anyone has a recent daily schedule of events for the AKL.  What is offered through out the day and what are the times?  Anyone have a favorite activity?
> Thanks, Marriedmyprince




This one is from May:


----------



## Donald is #1

popstar7867 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!  I've had my SSR contract for a little over a year and this past spring we added on 85 AKV Points!!!  We just decided this afternoon to do a last minute trip to AKV on 9/2 in addition to our xmas trip!! We got a SV Studio!  I'm so excited!!!
> 
> I was wondering if there is a certain savannah I should request the room to be near?  I know a lot of people mentioned that the construction kind of obstructs some of the the SV rooms!  Thanks!!



My favorite Savannah is Arusha.  However, I am not sure if you can see some construction if you are at the end of the Zebra trail.  If you definitely don't want to see construction, then I would request Uzima.




Dsnylndlvrs said:


> I'll jump in - We just FedExed our signed papers today.  It's hard to believe we're now DVC owners!



 Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## timandlesley

So glad I found this thread, we signed our papers and Fed Ex'd them about 5 days ago, WE ARE SO EXCITED!
We will stay at Kadini Village in June of 09', hope the pool and Main areas are open then, our guide said they will be, anyone else heard this?
We are then going to use our 160 developer points at SSR and stay 8 nights there too, 19 nights in Disney - HERE WE COME!!!
Lesley


----------



## blossomz

Dsnylndlvrs said:


> I'll jump in - We just FedExed our signed papers today.  It's hard to believe we're now DVC owners!


  and to timandlesley...

WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## Donald is #1

timandlesley said:


> So glad I found this thread, we signed our papers and Fed Ex'd them about 5 days ago, WE ARE SO EXCITED!
> We will stay at Kadini Village in June of 09', hope the pool and Main areas are open then, our guide said they will be, anyone else heard this?
> We are then going to use our 160 developer points at SSR and stay 8 nights there too, 19 nights in Disney - HERE WE COME!!!
> Lesley




Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## maciec

Alright girls and guys, I need a little help here because I am not sure what to do.  DH and I are supposed to go to WDW 12/7-12/12 to celebrate our 10 year anniversary.  We have a 1 bedroom CL unit booked.  Here's the thing, for a couple of hundred dollars more I can stay for the same length of time at a resort I having been dying to stay at in Mexico.  I don't know what to do.  We go to Disney every year and this year we are going twice.  However, we have never stay CL before - ever - anywhere.

So do we go to Disney or Mexico?


----------



## Wedgeh

Hi fellow AKVers. I was wondering if you could tell me what size the safes are (in a studio if that makes a difference). I was considering bringing my laptop, but would only do so if I could keep it securely stored.

Thanks!
Tom


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

maciec said:


> Alright girls and guys, I need a little help here because I am not sure what to do.  DH and I are supposed to go to WDW 12/7-12/12 to celebrate our 10 year anniversary.  We have a 1 bedroom CL unit booked.  Here's the thing, for a couple of hundred dollars more I can stay for the same length of time at a resort I having been dying to stay at in Mexico.  I don't know what to do.  We go to Disney every year and this year we are going twice.  However, we have never stay CL before - ever - anywhere.
> 
> So do we go to Disney or Mexico?



The voice of reason in my head would be saying go to Mexico since you've already been to Disney once this year.  Save your points and make the next time at Disney CL.


----------



## razster

i have posted outside of this thread but here is the link if any of you wonderful people can advise on a standard view villa at akv for best view of pool and near to elevators if possible due to stroller.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1894294 

many many thanks

Raz


----------



## razster

Wedgeh said:


> Hi fellow AKVers. I was wondering if you could tell me what size the safes are (in a studio if that makes a difference). I was considering bringing my laptop, but would only do so if I could keep it securely stored.
> 
> Thanks!
> Tom



Hi tom,

Hopefully these may help you:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24092347#post24092347&highlight=akv+safes

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1540714&page=0&highlight=akv+safes

 Raz


----------



## Wedgeh

Cheers razster, seems I should have searched for 'akv safe' not the full terms... Nice to meet another South-East England AKV owner


----------



## ldbrown318

We have our 1st trip to AKV Dec 13th-19th. Cant wait to finally see our home resort. Then we're gonna do it again Jane 25th-Feb1st!!! Gotta love DVC!!


----------



## stopher1

We are finally (a few days ago) into the double digits for our first trip home to AKV!!  92 today.  I can't wait now til we reach the single digits!  

I just got home last night from a trip west, and I got to tour the models for the new VGC at DL... they are beautiful!  Just like the AKV ones were.  The theming is in the Craftsman style.  We are so excited.  Now we know for certain we're going to add on there, as well as more points at AKV.  The kids loved the size of the rooms, and DW loved the decor.  She said, "I almost like it as much as the AKV decor!"  That's cool, because she's the one who said "let's do it" after she walked the AKV model... she's ready to sign the papers for more AKV, and for VGC once they start selling VGC.  Yay.


----------



## Hillbeans

Hi everyone! I am really glad to have found this thread.

We are new AKV owners as of 7/19/08  !

DH and I had been tossing around the idea of purchasing DVC for some time now, but since DH is a huge AKL lover it seemed to be the right time to purchase AKV. We bought 160 points with a December UY. 

Originally, we had not planned on going back to WDW until November, 2009 when our youngest would be 4 and the schools are closed a few days. Now that we have 160 developer points to use at SSR, we can hopefully plan something for May around Memorial Day or the week after DS7 gets out of school in June.


----------



## dddisrunner

Hi EVeryone!  We are brand new DVC members also!  Just sent back our papers today!!  Can't wait to be welcomed HOME to the AKV!!


----------



## popstar7867

ldbrown318 said:


> We have our 1st trip to AKV Dec 13th-19th. Cant wait to finally see our home resort. Then we're gonna do it again Jane 25th-Feb1st!!! Gotta love DVC!!


We will be at AKV the same exact dates in December!!! See ya there


----------



## luvindisneyworld

Hi and Welcome home to all of the new Owners. You are going to Love AKV. we spent 7 nights there in June and Love it more now then ever.


----------



## honeymo78

We're getting our papers notarized tonight and sending the packet back tomorrow.  We've got 175 points with a Dec UY.  We've already booked SSR 1br for 12/12-12/15 using our developer points and hope to book DL for Feb once the 09 points come out.  

I know we'll be down again next Oct so we'll be booking that in Nov - not sure whether we'll keep it at AKV or try to move to VWL at 7 mo.  And if BLT goes on sale and we they offer developer points too, who knows how many more trips we'll end up with - time to rack up some frequent flyer miles.


----------



## Donald is #1

Congratulations to all of the new owners!


----------



## Marc A.

Hi everyone, we have our first DVC trip booked for March 2009 at the Villas for a 1 BR Sav. view.  With the threat of a possible sunset/no animal view what other savannah view would be a great one to request for our ressie?
Thanks everyone.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Marc A. said:


> Hi everyone, we have our first DVC trip booked for March 2009 at the Villas for a 1 BR Sav. view.  With the threat of a possible sunset/no animal view what other savannah view would be a great one to request for our ressie?
> Thanks everyone.



You can request Arusha or Uzima.  Both are very nice.


----------



## ITGirl50

I'm just subscribing. I want to see what's posted. We are going on our first AKV trip 12/21 - 12/26. We stayed in AKL one night a couple years ago.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Hey there, fellow AKV admirers!!!

Updated plans including the new units declared on the 3rd floor. Interesting note, looking closely at some of the declared units, kitchen layouts are different even within the Kidani units...interesting!

Here's the 3rd floor:








And here's the 2nd floor. I updated it to reflect the last three units being only 1 villa deep at the south end.


----------



## Donald is #1

Thank you Monorail Purple&Gold!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hi, all.  Just wanted to tell you about my vacation blog.  There's pics on the Wanyama and Sunrise Safaris as well as pics on the Wildlife Discovery Excursion.

It's at http://web.mac.com/hambrose/Vacation_Site/Welcome.html

Make sure that you check the archive as well for the earlier posts.  I'll try to keep this up to date as time goes on.


----------



## Donald is #1

wildernessDad said:


> Hi, all.  Just wanted to tell you about my vacation blog.  There's pics on the Wanyama and Sunrise Safaris as well as pics on the Wildlife Discovery Excursion.
> 
> It's at http://web.mac.com/hambrose/Vacation_Site/Welcome.html
> 
> Make sure that you check the archive as well for the earlier posts.  I'll try to keep this up to date as time goes on.



Awesome pictures!  That was a great view of the lion.


----------



## LisaS

wildernessDad said:


> Hi, all.  Just wanted to tell you about my vacation blog.  There's pics on the Wanyama and Sunrise Safaris as well as pics on the Wildlife Discovery Excursion.


You have some great photos, especially the giraffe photos from your Wanyama Safari.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## disneyistheone

We are new members, since July 27th. We are looking forward to our first trip to AKV but first we are coming back to SSR to use our developer points.
Now our question.
I want to make sure that I fully understand things. Our 2008 points (UY December) are not fully active until about May 1,2009 , when the new section opens, which means that we can't even book any AKV reservation in the new or old section which starts before May 1,2009. Is that correct?
I also understand that any reservation we make for after May 1, 2009 can be made only after August 10, 2008 which is the 11 m onth booking window for July 10, 2009 arrival. Is that correct?
I think that once I have all these dates sorted out, the whole process will be much easier.

Randy


----------



## honeymo78

Well I've convinced DH to use our AKV points actually at AKV for next years trip.  We can't book until mid Nov but we are going to try for a 1br concierge.   We might end up needing some pixie dust to make that happen.  We've never stayed concierge before and doing with points would be amazing.  The original plan was to switch to attempt to switch to WL once we hit 7 months but I think we'll be content for another trip not in the MK area.  Especially since we're hoping to get our MK area fill with BLT.


----------



## pilferk

disneyistheone said:


> We are new members, since July 27th. We are looking forward to our first trip to AKV but first we are coming back to SSR to use our developer points.
> Now our question.
> I want to make sure that I fully understand things. Our 2008 points (UY December) are not fully active until about May 1,2009 , when the new section opens, which means that we can't even book any AKV reservation in the new or old section which starts before May 1,2009. Is that correct?
> I also understand that any reservation we make for after May 1, 2009 can be made only after August 10, 2008 which is the 11 m onth booking window for July 10, 2009 arrival. Is that correct?
> I think that once I have all these dates sorted out, the whole process will be much easier.
> 
> Randy



Sorta, kinda, not really.  At least, not from what I know.

Yes on when you can use your points.  You can ONLY use your points for stays occuring AFTER May 1, 2009.  That bit is right.

But I don't think you have any restriction on WHEN you can make those ressies, so long as they're in the 11 month window and want to stay at Jambo House.  You could call, today, to make a ressie at Jambo house (even though your points are "Kidani" points...there's no real distinction in anything but when you can use them...the "where" is interchangable because for DVC...AKV is AKV) for any arrival date up to July 1 + 7 additional days of your stay (ex: If you're arriving on July 1st, you can book your stay through July 8th...but you can't book if you're arriving on July 2nd).

Now, if you want to make a ressie at Kidani Village...THEN you have to wait til August 10th, along with everyone else who owns AKV points.  THAT'S when the ressie window for owners is opening up.  You can reserve a stay at Kidani, on August 10th, for any check in date on/after after MAY 1st, 2009, up until July 10th.  

At least that's the way I understand it.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong....


----------



## disneyistheone

Thanks for the information. It is all as I suspected. We anxiously await our return home.


----------



## popstar7867

Hi Fellow AKVers!!!  I'm making my first trip to AKV the first week of September!  I requested to be viewing the Uzima Savannah!  We were lucky enough to get a SV studio only a month and two weeks before our trip.  It's a very last min vaca! lol  Usually I plan a year in advance!

I was wondering if this would get us a good view of the giraffes?


----------



## wildernessDad

popstar7867 said:


> Hi Fellow AKVers!!!  I'm making my first trip to AKV the first week of September!  I requested to be viewing the Uzima Savannah!  We were lucky enough to get a SV studio only a month and two weeks before our trip.  It's a very last min vaca! lol  Usually I plan a year in advance!
> 
> I was wondering if this would get us a good view of the giraffes?



DW, DS and I stayed in a studio overlooking the Uzima savanna and we had a great look at giraffes.


----------



## Laneychris

Hi, We are buying into AKV.  This is a great site and very helpful.  Our first trip will be in April.


----------



## cogero

We are new owners in AKV and will be taking our first trip in 11/09 to AKV but will be using Developer poiints before then. I am going to go and read some of the thread


----------



## popstar7867

wildernessDad said:


> DW, DS and I stayed in a studio overlooking the Uzima savanna and we had a great look at giraffes.


O great   Hopefully we will get the request then!  I know Disney always says its just a request and they'll do the best they can...but everytime we've requested anything we've always lucked out!  I'm so excited to finally stay at the AKV!  I've always admired the resort on our frequent trips to Jiko so it will def be nice to stay there!  We are doing two nights in a SV studio and then two night in a 1 bdrm at the BWV!


----------



## Donald is #1

Wow we were down on page 7.  We have certainly become quiet.  Is everyone too busy watching the Olympics?  I know that I am.


----------



## AKV707

Thanks for bringing us back!  I guess those anti AKV forces out there drove us to page 7! 

Anyone out there make Kidani reservations?  I switched my June 09 Jambo reservation to Kidani.  Made the call at 9 AM last Sunday.

Can't wait to stay in what promises to be an incredible addition to the DVC collection.

Hey, I also haven't seen many AKV trip reports lately.  Anyone stayed there recently?


----------



## Donald is #1

AKV707 said:


> Anyone out there make Kidani reservations?  I switched my June 09 Jambo reservation to Kidani.  Made the call at 9 AM last Sunday.



I haven't yet.  I am still trying to figure out my vacation plan for next year.  My main plan is to use my DVC points to go to DL for the first time plus a non-Disney trip.  But I am trying to figure out if I can squeeze in a AKV trip some time next year just so I can try Kidani.


----------



## lisareniff

Hey!  I think I can officially become a member of the AKV lovers club.  We just did a 100 pt add-on.   When AKV was originally announce I was very excited and perused every rumor.  Well, didn't end up adding on then but things changed (DH came around) and we went with the 100pt with all the incentives!

So...  I'm back in the lovers threads!

_Jambo!!_


----------



## bobbiwoz

We did book 2 bedroom dedicated at Kidani for next May.  Just one night after the DCL cruise that will be Memorial Day weekend.  Needless to say, the family is very excited, that's a BCV, DCL and AKV vacation!!!

Bobbi 

PS.  I''m glad to hear about your add on, lisareniff, congratulations!!

PPS.  Last night our DS, the one not as enamoured with DVC as we are was visiting us, and he was going on and on with the DGC about the ankole cattle that he could see and hear (eating and pulling out the grass) as he was on his balcony during his recent AKV visit.  The kids were mesmerized!


----------



## LisaS

lisareniff said:


> Hey!  I think I can officially become a member of the AKV lovers club.  We just did a 100 pt add-on.   When AKV was originally announce I was very excited and perused every rumor.  Well, didn't end up adding on then but things changed (DH came around) and we went with the 100pt with all the incentives!
> 
> So...  I'm back in the lovers threads!
> 
> _Jambo!!_


Jambo!! After all the research you did in the early days, you qualified for AKV Lovers membership whether you ever became an owner or not. It's great to be able to officially welcome you home!


----------



## lisareniff

Thanks!   It's sort of scary owning this many points. 

...plus I want VWL too!

Bobbi,  I think AKL/V really has an attraction for those that aren't as fond of Disney as the rest of us.  That is exactly how I got the AKV add-on!  (DH loves those animals and Boma.)


----------



## Donald is #1

lisareniff said:


> Thanks!   It's sort of scary owning this many points.
> 
> ...plus I want VWL too!
> 
> Bobbi,  I think AKL/V really has an attraction for those that aren't as fond of Disney as the rest of us.  That is exactly how I got the AKV add-on!  (DH loves those animals and Boma.)



Congratulations on the add-on!   

Of course now you will need to figure out how to update your signature!    Yes, I am one of those DISer's that always seems to have to adjust their signature so that it will meet the size rules.


----------



## lisareniff

Donald is #1 said:


> Of course now you will need to figure out how to update your signature!



Yah, I used to have it perfect then I got that BCV icon and I got lazy.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

lisareniff said:


> Hey!  I think I can officially become a member of the AKV lovers club.  We just did a 100 pt add-on.   When AKV was originally announce I was very excited and perused every rumor.  Well, didn't end up adding on then but things changed (DH came around) and we went with the 100pt with all the incentives!
> 
> So...  I'm back in the lovers threads!
> 
> _Jambo!!_



Congrats on the AKV add-on!!


----------



## Laneychris

There is great info on this thread, it has helped a lot thanks. Can't wait for our first trip!


----------



## stopher1

Laneychris said:


> Hi, We are buying into AKV.  This is a great site and very helpful.  Our first trip will be in April.





cogero said:


> We are new owners in AKV and will be taking our first trip in 11/09 to AKV but will be using Developer poiints before then. I am going to go and read some of the thread





lisareniff said:


> Hey!  I think I can officially become a member of the AKV lovers club.  We just did a 100 pt add-on.   When AKV was originally announce I was very excited and perused every rumor.  Well, didn't end up adding on then but things changed (DH came around) and we went with the 100pt with all the incentives!
> 
> So...  I'm back in the lovers threads!
> 
> _Jambo!!_



Congrats to you all!!  That's awesome!

While still far away - we're now down to just 68 days...   can't wait, can't wait, can't wait til we get on that plane!


----------



## P&B's Mom

I can officially become a member of the AKL/AKV Lover's Club--we bought 210 points today at the Doorway to Dreams at Woodfield Mall near Chicago!  I thought that I was going to have to use SSR developer points for our 2009 trip, but we can actually use developer points at AKV if we go in the summer next year!  Needless to say, we were jumping out of skins when we heard this news.  We actually chose AKV over a 4-night cruise!!!!

BTW--the rooms were gorgeous.  We stayed at the BCV in June and liked it A LOT, but the AKV rooms are so much better.  The size, the colors, the layout of the kitchen & bathrooms, etc.  I could go on and on and on....


----------



## stopher1

P&B's Mom said:


> I can officially become a member of the AKL/AKV Lover's Club--we bought 210 points today at the Doorway to Dreams at Woodfield Mall near Chicago!  I thought that I was going to have to use SSR developer points for our 2009 trip, but we can actually use developer points at AKV if we go in the summer next year!  Needless to say, we were jumping out of skins when we heard this news.  We actually chose AKV over a 4-night cruise!!!!
> 
> BTW--the rooms were gorgeous.  We stayed at the BCV in June and liked it A LOT, but the AKV rooms are so much better.  The size, the colors, the layout of the kitchen & bathrooms, etc.  I could go on and on and on....



WOO HOO - congrats and Welcome Home neighbor!!


----------



## Brave teacher

AKV707 said:


> Anyone out there make Kidani reservations?



I called as MS opened last Sunday as well.  We will be in a 1BR Savanna at Kidani May 30-June 5.  Needless to say, we are pumped.


----------



## Nursejilly

Hey Brave Teacher! We will be at SSR for mardi gras week too!! Maybe we'll run into each other!


----------



## Donald is #1

P&B's Mom said:


> I can officially become a member of the AKL/AKV Lover's Club--we bought 210 points today at the Doorway to Dreams at Woodfield Mall near Chicago!  I thought that I was going to have to use SSR developer points for our 2009 trip, but we can actually use developer points at AKV if we go in the summer next year!  Needless to say, we were jumping out of skins when we heard this news.  We actually chose AKV over a 4-night cruise!!!!
> 
> BTW--the rooms were gorgeous.  We stayed at the BCV in June and liked it A LOT, but the AKV rooms are so much better.  The size, the colors, the layout of the kitchen & bathrooms, etc.  I could go on and on and on....



Congratulations!!!


----------



## timandlesley

Congratulations on your purchase but I'm confused. Are you saying you can use your developer points at AKV??? I thought they were just good at SSR? Anyone know for sure?
Lesley


----------



## popstar7867

Hi Everyone!! We added on points at Animal Kingdom back in the early spring and have been hearing a lot about the current incentives.  Can anyone pinpoint exactly what they currently are?  I heard some people mention a disney gift card, discount on points, and develepor points for as low as a 100 pt add-on.  Would these perks also work with smaller add-ons?  We've only owned DVC for a little over a year now and I'm already feeling the addonitis!!!


----------



## Brave teacher

Nursejilly said:


> Hey Brave Teacher! We will be at SSR for mardi gras week too!! Maybe we'll run into each other!



A close family friend of ours will be there as well - Coach81.  Maybe we can meet up while we are there.


----------



## Nursejilly

Are you taking kids out of school or are you lucky enough to have that whole week off? I must confess, DD age 12 will be missing 3 days of school. We want to use our developer points before it gets too hot so feb was our best bet!


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Brave teacher said:


> A close family friend of ours will be there as well - Coach81.  Maybe we can meet up while we are there.



We'll be there, too...at BCV though. Maybe we'll have an "oldschool" HLB reunion of sorts  !


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

*Paging LisaS, paging LisaS*, your party from Saturn has arrived, please give them a ring.

LisaS, got a room ? for you...

Looking at one of my ressies today...says I have (and I quote the website) a "Dedicated Standard Studio Jambo" reserved in May.

Looking over your diagram of the Jambo room distribution, I am *not *seeing where the "Dedicated Standard Studios" are...any clarification on what I'm missing?


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

Hi All, we became DVC member on our last trip this past July, I purchased AKV 160 points.  I recieved 160 developer points.  We will be using them at SSR this Feb. 

I'm excited that I'm a DVC memeber!!!


----------



## P&B's Mom

timandlesley said:


> Congratulations on your purchase but I'm confused. Are you saying you can use your developer points at AKV??? I thought they were just good at SSR? Anyone know for sure?
> Lesley




Everyone, thanks for the nice "Welcome Home"!  As for the developer points, I don't know if there is a special incentive only available at the Doorway to Dreams location near Chicago--this is where we purchased.  I was very surprised that if we travel next summer, we could actually stay at AKV.  If we wanted to go before it opens in May, obviously the points could be used only at SSR.  

I was slightly mad only for one reason about not staying at SSR--I had been doing lots of reading up on SSR because I had no idea about the workings of that resort.  Now I can forget all of the information because I already know a lot about Kidani Village from my DVC research!


----------



## timandlesley

P&B's Mom said:


> Everyone, thanks for the nice "Welcome Home"! As for the developer points, I don't know if there is a special incentive only available at the Doorway to Dreams location near Chicago--this is where we purchased. I was very surprised that if we travel next summer, we could actually stay at AKV. If we wanted to go before it opens in May, obviously the points could be used only at SSR.
> 
> I was slightly mad only for one reason about not staying at SSR--I had been doing lots of reading up on SSR because I had no idea about the workings of that resort. Now I can forget all of the information because I already know a lot about Kidani Village from my DVC research!


Very interesting, because my guide was from Chicago. I called today and reservations told me I couldn't use the developer points at AKL. Anyone else been able to book developer points there?
Lesley


----------



## LisaS

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> *Paging LisaS, paging LisaS*, your party from Saturn has arrived, please give them a ring.
> 
> LisaS, got a room ? for you...
> 
> Looking at one of my ressies today...says I have (and I quote the website) a "Dedicated Standard Studio Jambo" reserved in May.
> 
> Looking over your diagram of the Jambo room distribution, I am *not *seeing where the "Dedicated Standard Studios" are...any clarification on what I'm missing?


There are three of them and they are hard to spot on my Jambo House Units map. The room numbers are 5408, 5410 and 5436. The first two are in Unit 42 and will have a roof view because they are the first two rooms off the lobby. The last one is in Unit 41A, the last room before the first spur off the Zebra Trail.

ETA: I just noticed that the Standard View Dedicated Studio in Unit 41A is not color-coded correctly on my map. Unit 41A contains 3 dedicated studios. Two of them are Savanna View, one is Standard View but I didn't color in the part of 41A that is Standard View. It's the only Unit in Jambo House that has two different booking categories within the same Unit and I just overlooked it when I colored in the Standard View units. That's probably why you didn't see it on the map!


----------



## gkrykewy

Checked into two studios yesterday morning! Room 5006 is a value studio that was classified as standard view, but probably shows as pool view on most of the DISboard maps. The actual view is of some vegetation, the roof of Boma, and small patch or two of the pool and savanna each.

Our other room is a dedicated savanna view on Arusha savanna, and it's AMAZING. We've never had Arusha before, and it's just great. Love the little peak at Everest and the Tree of Life over the treeline.

Check-in was okay, although I felt like we we complicated it by lobbying for our requests. In one case, an Arusha view, and in the other, a pool or sunset savanna view (for the value room).

As someone said previously, we did have to explain to them that value studios were not always standard view, that some were savanna view, and that these did not use more points. 

Looking forward to a great trip, although looks like Fay will steal a day from us!


----------



## ADP

According to word circulating around both AKL and AKV guests will be allowed to use the Kidani Village pool.  I know the source of the information is credible, but I'm still finding it hard to believe they would let AKL cash guests use the Kidani Village pool.  I figured since DVC members are paying dues to maintain the Kidani pool Jambo House cash guests would not be allowed to use that pool.  I guess the same argument could be made for the Boardwalk and Beach Club pools as far as cash and DVC guests using the same pool facilities.  

I guess I'm thinking out loud and was just curious what everyone else thought of this?


----------



## timandlesley

ADP said:


> According to word circulating around both AKL and AKV guests will be allowed to use the Kidani Village pool. I know the source of the information is credible, but I'm still finding it hard to believe they would let AKL cash guests use the Kidani Village pool. I figured since DVC members are paying dues to maintain the Kidani pool Jambo House cash guests would not be allowed to use that pool. I guess the same argument could be made for the Boardwalk and Beach Club pools as far as cash and DVC guests using the same pool facilities.
> 
> I guess I'm thinking out loud and was just curious what everyone else thought of this?


Shouldn't it just be the DVC members who are staying at Jambo village who can pool hop over to Kadini? Not just EVERYONE staying at AKL, correct?
Lesley


----------



## AKV707

gkrykewy said:


> Checked into two studios yesterday morning! Room 5006 is a value studio that was classified as standard view, but probably shows as pool view on most of the DISboard maps. The actual view is of some vegetation, the roof of Boma, and small patch or two of the pool and savanna each.
> 
> Our other room is a dedicated savanna view on Arusha savanna, and it's AMAZING. We've never had Arusha before, and it's just great. Love the little peak at Everest and the Tree of Life over the tree line.
> 
> Check-in was okay, although I felt like we we complicated it by lobbying for our requests. In one case, an Arusha view, and in the other, a pool or sunset savanna view (for the value room).
> 
> As someone said previously, we did have to explain to them that value studios were not always standard view, that some were savanna view, and that these did not use more points.
> 
> Looking forward to a great trip, although looks like Fay will steal a day from us!



We were in 5004 in July.  (say hi to our old room)  You are correct, we had a view of the roof of Boma.  And a big tree was blocking our view of the pool.  But we loved it!

You are also correct that the front desk Cms don't understand the value category.  I wonder if that is because the lodge rooms on the giraffe and ostrich trails are called standard?

P.S. Love your sig!


----------



## lisareniff

popstar7867 said:


> Hi Everyone!! We added on points at Animal Kingdom back in the early spring and have been hearing a lot about the current incentives.  Can anyone pinpoint exactly what they currently are?  I heard some people mention a disney gift card, discount on points, and develepor points for as low as a 100 pt add-on.  Would these perks also work with smaller add-ons?  We've only owned DVC for a little over a year now and I'm already feeling the addonitis!!!



For our 100 point add-on ...

Priced at $104 pp
$8 pp credit (50pt min)
$500 Visa Card (will arrive in 4 weeks)- I believe this is $500 for each 100pts  (100 pt min)
100 Matching Developer points (to be used at SSR, II, or DL within 1 year) (100pt min)

We also received AKV Oct '08 points that we can can't use until May '09.  This may vary with your UY. We also do not need to pay dues on those '08 points until May '09, prorated.  So it's like getting half the points free.

Also we got 6 months interest free on max $2500 by using the Disney Visa.

There is one other offer out there, getting $500 Disney rewards by using the Disney Visa but we didn't qualify.  I'm not sure if it was because you couldn't do both offers at one time or you need an 160 point purchase.

HTH


----------



## lisareniff

AKV707 said:


> You are also correct that the front desk Cms don't understand the value category.  I wonder if that is because the lodge rooms on the giraffe and ostrich trails are called standard?



I bet that must be true.  The 'standard view room' (parking lot view) at AKL is so ingrained that it must be hard for them to change.  If we have a hard time getting it straight, they must as well.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

LisaS said:


> There are three of them and they are hard to spot on my Jambo House Units map. The room numbers are 5408, 5410 and 5436. The first two are in Unit 42 and will have a roof view because they are the first two rooms off the lobby. The last one is in Unit 41A, the last room before the first spur off the Zebra Trail.
> 
> ETA: I just noticed that the Standard View Dedicated Studio in Unit 41A is not color-coded correctly on my map. Unit 41A contains 3 dedicated studios. Two of them are Savanna View, one is Standard View but I didn't color in the part of 41A that is Standard View. It's the only Unit in Jambo House that has two different booking categories within the same Unit and I just overlooked it when I colored in the Standard View units. That's probably why you didn't see it on the map!



Totally overlooked that!

Thanks, you're a Daisy!!!


----------



## timandlesley

So....... we are so excited that we will have our FIRST TRIP HOME to Kadini village on June 22nd for 7 nights in a Savannah view studio. Are there any requests you think we should put on our reservation? Anyone seen the layouts and have a suggestion as to where would be best?? Thanks! 
Lesley


----------



## Flitter

I have stayed in AKL only one time before and loved it.  DH and I have  1 night reserved on consierge in October between other reservations.  We just added on 160 AKL points and look forward to using our 5 night stay sometime between May and August.  I have to find out when my daughter will get her break from school.   I am so excited.


----------



## Brave teacher

timandlesley said:


> So....... we are so excited that we will have our FIRST TRIP HOME to Kadini village on June 22nd for 7 nights in a Savannah view studio. Are there any requests you think we should put on our reservation? Anyone seen the layouts and have a suggestion as to where would be best?? Thanks!
> Lesley



Our only request for our savanna view 1BR for next summer was to be close to the lobby.  I DO NOT want to be at the end of those hallways!  What a walk!!!


----------



## stopher1

mickeymyfavorite said:


> Hi All, we became DVC member on our last trip this past July, I purchased AKV 160 points.  I recieved 160 developer points.  We will be using them at SSR this Feb.
> 
> I'm excited that I'm a DVC memeber!!!



Woo hoo - congrats and welcome home!


----------



## segpm08060

In June,  I had the choice of SSR or AKV.  I bought 200 points in AKV.  I used some of my developer points earlier this month and the rest I will use in November. Boy, am i glad I chose AKV.  SSR was nice but AKV has so much more to offer.   I can not wait until I get to stay home.  I plan on going home next August.


----------



## andriade

Hello All! We just did an add-on on our Disney cruise! We bought AKV at a great price(at least I think we did). That is the good part.  The bad part is that I can't use my points there until May 2009.  Bummer!

I can't wait!


----------



## kristenrice

Hi everyone!  

I cannot believe I can FINALLY post that I am a DVC OWNER!   

Well, it is still a wee bit premature because we still have to close and wait for ROFR, but our offer was accepted on a 100 point contract at AKV!  

I have waited over 6 years for DH to give the go ahead and he finally told me I could make the call! 

Now, the fun begins...How do you get through the waiting?      

We're not planning our first "official" DVC trip until 2010, but the kids and I are taking a trip to AKV in October on rented points.  Hopefully, we'll be in the system by then.  I can't wait to take advantage of some of the "perks"

Now, off to change my avatar and signature!


----------



## minnie2

Silly ?
  We want to book a trip for Nov 1st 2009 at Kadini.  Do I call Dec 1st 2008 to book my trip?


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

kristenrice said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I cannot believe I can FINALLY post that I am a DVC OWNER!
> 
> Well, it is still a wee bit premature because we still have to close and wait for ROFR, but our offer was accepted on a 100 point contract at AKV!
> 
> I have waited over 6 years for DH to give the go ahead and he finally told me I could make the call!
> 
> Now, the fun begins...How do you get through the waiting?
> 
> We're not planning our first "official" DVC trip until 2010, but the kids and I are taking a trip to AKV in October on rented points.  Hopefully, we'll be in the system by then.  I can't wait to take advantage of some of the "perks"
> 
> Now, off to change my avatar and signature!




Congrats!  We did an add on throiugh Timeshare Store this past March (they actually had a better deal than Disney), it took us about 6 or 7 weeks before everything was done and we were in the system.  The time seemed to go very slowly for us, but that's just because we were soooooo impatient!


----------



## LisaS

minnie2 said:


> Silly ?
> We want to book a trip for Nov 1st 2009 at Kadini.  Do I call Dec 1st 2008 to book my trip?


Yes you can call 11 months prior to your check-in date so you can call on Dec 1, 2008. By the way, the new AKV building is called Kidani, not Kadini though I'm sure MS would know what you meant even if you did call it Kadini!


----------



## minnie2

LisaS said:


> Yes you can call 11 months prior to your check-in date so you can call on Dec 1, 2008. By the way, the new AKV building is called Kidani, not Kadini though I'm sure MS would know what you meant even if you did call it Kadini!


thanks!  sorry for the spelling error...


----------



## horselover

kristenrice said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I cannot believe I can FINALLY post that I am a DVC OWNER!
> 
> Well, it is still a wee bit premature because we still have to close and wait for ROFR, but our offer was accepted on a 100 point contract at AKV!
> 
> I have waited over 6 years for DH to give the go ahead and he finally told me I could make the call!
> 
> Now, the fun begins...How do you get through the waiting?
> 
> We're not planning our first "official" DVC trip until 2010, but the kids and I are taking a trip to AKV in October on rented points.  Hopefully, we'll be in the system by then.  I can't wait to take advantage of some of the "perks"
> 
> Now, off to change my avatar and signature!




Congrats & Welcome Home fellow AKV (soon to be) owner!


----------



## kristenrice

Jerry from TTS just called me and said that our docs were sent to Disney today.  Now, we are OFFICIALLY WAITING FOR ROFR! 

Time to toss some pixie dust this way!


----------



## Donald is #1

Does anyone know the contact info (email or phone) for AKL Private Dining?  I would like to order a surprise something to be delivered to my AKV room to surprise my sister and her kids during our November trip.


----------



## helenk

I am going to be a new owner !!!  160 points at the AKV I am so excited.
I just called today and paid my deposit by Disney Visa, I can not wait to get the contract signed and make it offical.


----------



## Donald is #1

helenk said:


> I am going to be a new owner !!!  160 points at the AKV I am so excited.
> I just called today and paid my deposit by Disney Visa, I can not wait to get the contract signed and make it offical.




Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## Glendamax

Glad I found this thread! AKV is my home resort. Here is part of the most recent trip report I wrote:

*Day 3 cont.*

MadiMouse (MM) and I spent the first half of Day 3 at the Animal Kingdom Park. We were both surprised and relieved that it wasn't "Africa Hot" in the park - that is, until we had to walk across the open area after you leave the turnstiles, and before the shuttle busses. It was BLAZING HOT!!!! We couldnt believe the intensity of the heat. But at least we were on our way OUT!

We boarded the shuttle bus to my DVC home, Animal Kingdom Lodge! When I went to the counter to see if our room was ready, I crossed my fingers, and asked MM to do so too. The CM was a bit amused! After taking my info, and typing on the computer . . .  the room was READY!!!! Thank God! (Our lugguage though, had not arrived from French Quarter yet. So we would be stuck in our AM outfits a bit longer.) I asked the CM if the room was kinda close to the lobby. She said that it was!!!! 

I reserved a value studio room. At the time of the reservation, I asked for a pool view room if possible, since they are waaaay closer than the Savannah View rooms.

After getting the key, we were directed to the first set of elevators, closest to the front entrance and gift shop, to go to the 5th floor.






(The elevator doors)





(The inside of the elevator)





(The bridge is on the fifth floor)





After we got off the elevator we turned left, walked just a few doors down, and on the left was room 5012! A nice SHORT walk!











Now it was time for the moment of truth: what kind of view did we get, and would the value room be super tiny? 

MM openned the door . . . we were pleased!!!! This room was the same as the regular studio rooms, except: the sofa was closest to the door, not the balcony, and insted of having a woredrobe, there was a closet! YES! To me, the room didnt seem that much smaller!





















Next, it was time to see what our view was: parking lot, dumpster, a brick wall, the DIS moderators' break room?

I pulled back the curtain . . . Shangrila! A BEE-YOU-TEE-FULL pool view!!! Close enough to see the pool, yet far enough not to see any swimsuit faux-pas!






(To the right)










(To the left)










(The balcony)





And now get ready to hear me GUSH over the room!





After we each made some phone calls, and took pics of the room, we both fell  asleep!!!!!

Below are a few more pics I took from the balcony:


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Glendamax....love your pics....and your video is too funny at the end where you say, the value room is "the lowest of the low of the DVC rooms" !  Cracked me up..... 
You did have a very nice view---especially considering it was a "V" room. I can't wait to see your video when you have a stay in a savanna room. You're really gonna be singing the praises of your DVC  *


----------



## horselover

Glendamax said:


> Glad I found this thread! AKV is my home resort. Here is part of the most recent trip report I wrote:



Thanks for the trip report & beautiful pics.  We won't be going home until Dec. '09 so it's great to live vicariously through others!


----------



## Tikihula

Hi Glendamax!  We had the room next to yours on our trip last January, renting points from a DVC member.  We were also pleasantly surprised by the quality and size of the room and amenities.  I enjoyed your video and pictures, too.  

As of today, we are AKV owners, too!  Our guide called this morning and he said our member number would be available this afternoon.  We are soooooo excited!!!  Well, okay, my DH is at work but I am soooo excited!!!!   We already had a November trip planned and paid for, renting points for a 2-bedroom stay at OKW with my sister and her daughters, who have never been to WDW.  That's gonna be a FUN trip!

Now we have to start planning how and when to use all those lovely points.  We'll probably bank the current points (Oct use year) for a big trip next winter, and use the developer points for a trip to Disneyland with my son and his family who live on the west coast.  Oh, it's just all too much for me to wrap my mind around - trips, trips and more trips!  Gotta love it!


----------



## Tikihula

lisareniff said:


> For our 100 point add-on ...
> 
> Priced at $104 pp
> $8 pp credit (50pt min)
> $500 Visa Card (will arrive in 4 weeks)- I believe this is $500 for each 100pts  (100 pt min)
> 100 Matching Developer points (to be used at SSR, II, or DL within 1 year) (100pt min)
> 
> We also received AKV Oct '08 points that we can can't use until May '09.  This may vary with your UY. We also do not need to pay dues on those '08 points until May '09, prorated.  So it's like getting half the points free.
> 
> Also we got 6 months interest free on max $2500 by using the Disney Visa.
> 
> There is one other offer out there, getting $500 Disney rewards by using the Disney Visa but we didn't qualify.  I'm not sure if it was because you couldn't do both offers at one time or you need an 160 point purchase.
> 
> HTH



We just bought 160 points as new owners.  I called Disney Visa to find out whether they were still offering $500 reward points for using the Visa as a down payment for DVC purchase, and they are.  Then I called my guide and told him we had Disney Visa rewards cards and could we also get the $500 reward points and he said NO.  You can get the $500 Visa gift card (to use on anything you want, not necessarily at Disney) if you had a referral from another DVC member (we did), or you could get the $500 reward points for using Disney Visa for down payment, but NOT BOTH.  Oh well, I tried.


----------



## ekball

Posting for the first time on this thread....
After perusing the DVC books and brochures for the past 2 years we are taking the plunge!  DH placed a deposit yesterday and we are waiting for our contract to arrive for a 100 pt. new purchase.  We hmm'd and haa'd over this many times, but decided to jump with the 100 pt. offer as it really is perfect for our family.  We have done Disney for the past 3 years, but are more interested in every-other-year (we just kept getting offers too good to refuse!).  100 points is perfect for that so we are IN!!!  So excited and happy that this offer came along as it really just feels RIGHT.   

Oh - I also have to mention that seeing the AKV model in person at SSR last week sold us as well.  We just fell in love with the 1BR unit - it is AWESOME!


----------



## HayGan

ekball said:


> Oh - I also have to mention that seeing the AKV model in person at SSR last week sold us as well.  We just fell in love with the 1BR unit - it is AWESOME!



I agree!  We originally bought AKV sight unseen.  We took a look at the model units last week when we were at SSR.  It sold us on moving forward with a 100pt add-on!


----------



## poohbear12880

We're new AKL members, and we're considering the Concierge this summer? I've been looking for pictures of the food that is offered, but I haven't been able to find any? Does anyone know where I can find pictures of the concierge food offerings?
Thank you!


----------



## jdvm

Photographer daughter, Katie, has been wandering around Animal Kingdom Lodge and Villas and has put together a slideshow....

http://www.ownerslocker.com/forum/showthread.php?t=286

I think it's super....but I would say that.

John


----------



## Glendamax

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Glendamax....love your pics....and your video is too funny at the end where you say, the value room is "the lowest of the low of the DVC rooms" !  Cracked me up.....
> You did have a very nice view---especially considering it was a "V" room. I can't wait to see your video when you have a stay in a savanna room. You're really gonna be singing the praises of your DVC  *


Glad you enjoyed pics!  

After staying in Savannah View rooms twice, I'M DONE!!! The walk from the lobby to those rooms is TOO LONG! It was such a luxury staying in that standard, value room! Funny how this was the "lowest" level AKV room, but it turned out to be the best for me! Below is part of the trip report I did Sept. 07 when I stayed in the Savannah-View room . . .

*Day One cont.
The Room!*

After getting the room number - 5528, Fee and I head for the elevators. Wow, I'm actually a guest here, and not a Lurker! We walked down a long hallway, found the elevators, got off, and discover that we have to walk down another long hallway. Right away, I'm worried. How in the world am I going to do this at the end of a long park day? After what seems like miles, we find the room.







The room was a studio with a Savannah View. When we walked in the room, there was "towel art" on the bed! 







​Notice the hidden Mickeys on the bed spread. There were alot of them througout the prints in the room.

Below, I took a pic of the chair, because it's a REAL chair. You know how some hotel furniture looks real, but then you go to move it, and it's light as a feather? Well this chair was heavy!




Check out the hidden Mickeys in the carpet!



There's an "LG" flat screen TV, and DVD player in the room. I was REALLY glad about the DVD player, because most of the channels were Disney-related of course.



Kitchenette . . .





Now here's the funny part. See how they've supplied dish detergent? Well, when I openned the cabinets, they had paper plates and bowls, and plastic flatware individually wrapped in plastic. They did have "real" cups though. I thought it was tacky.

Bathroom . . .














The shower was nice. The curtain road bowed outward, to give you extra room inside the shower. You can see some of the hidden Mickeys in blue. 












The Balcony and View . . .













________________________________________________



horselover said:


> Thanks for the trip report & beautiful pics.  We won't be going home until Dec. '09 so it's great to live vicariously through others!


 I hope you'll enjoy your trip, and most of all, your room!



Tikihula said:


> Hi Glendamax!  We had the room next to yours on our trip last January, renting points from a DVC member.  We were also pleasantly surprised by the quality and size of the room and amenities.  I enjoyed your video and pictures, too.


 Wow! Next Door! Didnt you just love how close you were to the lobby? Congrats on buying in! I know you are SUPER excited!


----------



## LauraLap

Hi All!  I am hoping to be a DVC owner at AKV in the next few months.  DH wants to wait until we are IN Disney to do the purchase (so we can check out the resort), but I'm impatient and want to do it NOW!!  LOL  

Do you think there will be any incentives in late November?


----------



## stopher1

Glendamax said:


> Glad you enjoyed pics!
> 
> After staying in Savannah View rooms twice, I'M DONE!!! The walk from the lobby to those rooms is TOO LONG! It was such a luxury staying in that standard, value room! Funny how this was the "lowest" level AKV room, but it turned out to be the best for me! Below is part of the trip report I did Sept. 07 when I stayed in the Savannah-View room . . .
> 
> *Day One cont.
> The Room!*
> 
> After getting the room number - 5528, Fee and I head for the elevators. Wow, I'm actually a guest here, and not a Lurker! We walked down a long hallway, found the elevators, got off, and discover that we have to walk down another long hallway. Right away, I'm worried. How in the world am I going to do this at the end of a long park day? After what seems like miles, we find the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The room was a studio with a Savannah View. When we walked in the room, there was "towel art" on the bed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Notice the hidden Mickeys on the bed spread. There were alot of them througout the prints in the room.
> 
> Below, I took a pic of the chair, because it's a REAL chair. You know how some hotel furniture looks real, but then you go to move it, and it's light as a feather? Well this chair was heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the hidden Mickeys in the carpet!
> 
> 
> 
> There's an "LG" flat screen TV, and DVD player in the room. I was REALLY glad about the DVD player, because most of the channels were Disney-related of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchenette . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's the funny part. See how they've supplied dish detergent? Well, when I openned the cabinets, they had paper plates and bowls, and plastic flatware individually wrapped in plastic. They did have "real" cups though. I thought it was tacky.
> 
> Bathroom . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shower was nice. The curtain road bowed outward, to give you extra room inside the shower. You can see some of the hidden Mickeys in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Balcony and View . . .



What awesome pics - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Tikihula

Glendamax said:


> After staying in Savannah View rooms twice, I'M DONE!!! The walk from the lobby to those rooms is TOO LONG! It was such a luxury staying in that standard, value room! Funny how this was the "lowest" level AKV room, but it turned out to be the best for me!
> 
> Wow! Next Door! Didnt you just love how close you were to the lobby? Congrats on buying in! I know you are SUPER excited!



Super excited indeed!  I just hope the paperwork gets here before Gustav does, so I can get everything secured in case that naughty hurricane veers eastward a little and tries to drown us.  

Yes, I think that value view room was the deciding factor for us.  We had toured AKL before and knew we love the atmosphere and activities available there, but when we stepped out on the little balcony and looked out over the lodge and the pool we just knew we were "home."  And since I have a bad hip it was sooooo nice not to have to hike clear out to the savannah rooms.  

We really enjoyed the Hidden Mickey hunt at the resort (you can pick up a sheet with clues at the check-in desk) and the campfire storytelling in the evening.  Next time we'll check out the night vision goggles and the parade through the gift shop in the evening.  Oh my, I'm making myself giddy again thinking about actually being a DVC member.


----------



## Lynn5700

Are the AKV SV Studios bigger than the moderate resort rooms?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> After getting the room number - 5528



*Glenda...our room wasn't far from yours !*


----------



## mikeandkarla

Lynn5700 said:


> Are the AKV SV Studios bigger than the moderate resort rooms?



whether sv means savanna or standard, both catogories of studios are approx. 366 sq.ft. at AKV.  I am not sure what the size of moderate resort rooms are, but for some reason 315 sq.ft. comes to mind (size of value category at AKV).


----------



## Lynn5700

I meant Savannah View..sorry. Thank you!


----------



## chaoscent

GlendaMax, love your photos.  Thanks, for sharing.  Penny


----------



## figaromeetsmarie

I am sure there are pics posted on this thread but does anyone know off hand what pages 1 & 2 bedrooms are on? I am hoping to rent at AKV in Dec09 and am trying to make decisions on everything.

I LOVE the AKL! It is so amazing


----------



## figaromeetsmarie

I LOVE your pics! So amazing!!


----------



## LauraLap

Hi Everyone!  Well, we bit the bullet and put in an offer for 210 AKV points resale at the TSS.  Now we are waiting on ROFR.....wish us luck.  I'm really looking forward to joining the AKV family


----------



## Donald is #1

LauraLap said:


> Hi Everyone!  Well, we bit the bullet and put in an offer for 210 AKV points resale at the TSS.  Now we are waiting on ROFR.....wish us luck.  I'm really looking forward to joining the AKV family



Good luck!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

HayGan said:


> I agree!  We originally bought AKV sight unseen.  We took a look at the model units last week when we were at SSR.  It sold us on moving forward with a 100pt add-on!



This is funny because we also bought AKV sight unseen and saw the models at SSR for the 1st time last week. Loved it so much we added on 100pts last weekend. If you add on make sure you get 2008 points or else pass. Lots of people are adding on and only receiving 2009 pts. Last week my DW and I walked through the front doors of AKV and it was love at first sight. It truely is unique and has its own personality different from every other resort. We had fun sitting at the pool bar with a pina colada in the rain. Then we checked out the restrauntsand ate dinner at BOMA. To be hones I prefered the simple fare of LA MARA. The gift shop was nice and they offered many items with the theme of the hotel. I can't wait to see KIDANI hopefulynext year. I got SSR developer points with my ddon and dont know what to do with them because I want to stay at AKV. I was gonna hold out for BLT but I am happy to call AKV home.


----------



## pickles

LauraLap said:


> Hi All!  I am hoping to be a DVC owner at AKV in the next few months.  DH wants to wait until we are IN Disney to do the purchase (so we can check out the resort), but I'm impatient and want to do it NOW!!  LOL
> 
> Do you think there will be any incentives in late November?



If you know you are going to buy there, why not buy now, and use the dev points for your SSR trip? why pay more cash for something you plan to own anyway?

tell hubby that one!!


----------



## Glendamax

stopher1 said:


> What awesome pics - thanks for sharing!!


Thank you! Glad you liked them! 



Tikihula said:


> Oh my, I'm making myself giddy again thinking about actually being a DVC member.


 I really hope everything works out. But if not, at least it'll give you another shot at some other incentive package later on!



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Glenda...our room wasn't far from yours !*


Wow! I guess I should put a Lime Mickey on my door when I go back on Saturday! Maybe I'll get a note from someone on the boards!



chaoscent said:


> GlendaMax, love your photos.  Thanks, for sharing.  Penny


 You're welcome! Posting them is REALLY getting me excited for Saturday!



LauraLap said:


> Hi Everyone!  Well, we bit the bullet and put in an offer for 210 AKV points resale at the TSS.  Now we are waiting on ROFR.....wish us luck.  I'm really looking forward to joining the AKV family


YAY!!! I wish you the best!


----------



## PutnamDS

Glenda,

I loved your reports about AKV.  We leave on Sunday for a value studio - it is such a great bargain.  Five nights for 40 points....can't beat that.  Glad to see some photos of it and it sure looks awesome to me!

You are an inspiration - now I am really excited about going.

Deb


----------



## Glendamax

PutnamDS said:


> Glenda,
> 
> I loved your reports about AKV.  We leave on Sunday for a value studio - it is such a great bargain.  Five nights for 40 points....can't beat that.  Glad to see some photos of it and it sure looks awesome to me!
> 
> You are an inspiration - now I am really excited about going.
> 
> Deb



HEY!!!! I think you will really like the room. When you check in, see if you can get a pool view room so you'll be close to the lobby. And dont forget to take some DVDs to watch!  

If you spot me, please say Hello!!! OH! I did just cut my hair, so take a peek at the link in my siggie to see what I look like now! 

*Oh! For those of you who know your way around Orlando, please let me know where to get groceries from. Feel free to PM me. I leave early Saturday Morning! Thanks!*


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Just wanted to say how much I enjoy this thread. We're not owners at AKV (not yet anyway) but will be staying there next spring for the first time. We loved our stays at AK Lodge so we're really excited about this trip. I've really been thrilled to see all of the pictures as I've been having a hard time finding many photos of the rooms in the villas. I hope you all will keep posting many more. And thanks for this very helpful and informative thread.


----------



## dwelty

Hey everyone.  I was thinking about AKL today and wanted to share some photos from our last trip.  Hope you all enjoy!





View from our standard view villa  Not too shabby!





Gift Shop





Savanna overview






Daughter checking out animals


----------



## Donald is #1

dwelty, great pictures!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Awesome pictures dwelty!  I never get tired of looking at pictures of home!


----------



## purplepeg

great pictures.   Standard view looks pretty good to me


----------



## LauraLap

Dwelty, thanks for the pictures!  Beautiful


----------



## gkrykewy

I just posted a bunch of photos, including Wanyama Safari photos, in a new thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=27395446#post27395446

Enjoy!


----------



## manntra

Glenda, 
You probably won't remember this but last year probably in June/July I was looking to purchase DVC and had posted a thread regarding single DVC owners and if it was worth it.  I remember  you having posted and that you were going to have your first trip home in September.  I never got to properly thank you and let you know that indeed I did buy last August and just had my first trip home 2 weeks ago!   I am so happy to see that you have posted such great pics (the value studio looks great) and are now there again!  Thank you so much and I am planning my next trip!

Greykewry awesome pics!  A laughing zebra named Ziggy?   I have a smiling dog named Ziggy!!


----------



## cmanuli

We bought AKV back in February 2008. We are making our first trip down February 8-12 2009, Can't wait!!!Staying at AKV Standard view studio, as that was all that they had, is there any particular room or floor or anything we should reqest ? Thanks for the help! Great pictures on here as well!!!!
Chris


----------



## dwelty

cmanuli said:


> We bought AKV back in February 2008. We are making our first trip down February 8-12 2009, Can't wait!!!Staying at AKV Standard view studio, as that was all that they had, is there any particular room or floor or anything we should reqest ? Thanks for the help! Great pictures on here as well!!!!
> Chris



Chris,

This photo that I posted above showing the pool area was taken from a standard view studio.  All of the standard views (in Jambo) overlook the pool area.  Since you are going before Kidani opens, you will have a pool view.

Enjoy!


----------



## timandlesley

What do you recommend for your first stay at AKL? We booked Jambo for 7 nights Savannah studio but am now thinking since I saw those nice pool views should we save the points and stay standard view? Are those usually closer to the lobby since they overlook the pool?
Lesley


----------



## Laneychris

We have just bought AKV and can't wait to go.  Though right now we don't have a vaction planned to be at AKV.  Our first vacation using DVC is at DL using our developer points.


----------



## reneritch

We purchased our first DVC points last week for AKV.  Can't wait to book our first trip.  Not sure when we will be able to take our frist trip.  

We will be staying at the Ft Wilderness campground next February and hope to tour AKV then.  

Enjoyed looking at all the pictures.


----------



## stopher1

Laneychris said:


> We have just bought AKV and can't wait to go.  Though right now we don't have a vaction planned to be at AKV.  Our first vacation using DVC is at DL using our developer points.





reneritch said:


> We purchased our first DVC points last week for AKV.  Can't wait to book our first trip.  Not sure when we will be able to take our frist trip.
> 
> We will be staying at the Ft Wilderness campground next February and hope to tour AKV then.
> 
> Enjoyed looking at all the pictures.



_Congrats to you both!!  __and WELCOME HOME!!_


----------



## ead79

timandlesley said:


> What do you recommend for your first stay at AKL? We booked Jambo for 7 nights Savannah studio but am now thinking since I saw those nice pool views should we save the points and stay standard view? Are those usually closer to the lobby since they overlook the pool?
> Lesley



It's just my own opinion, but I would definitely stick with the savannah view.  To me, watching the animals from your balcony is a really special part of the experience of staying at AKV.  The pool views are nice, but nothing beats seeing animals right outside your balcony in my opinion.  As far as being closer to the lobby in a pool view room, it would depend on where your savannah view room is located.  Some of them would be just as close, but others would be further from the lobby.  The plus side of the further away rooms is that they sometimes have some of the neatest views of the savannah.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

reneritch said:


> We purchased our first DVC points last week for AKV.  Can't wait to book our first trip.  Not sure when we will be able to take our frist trip.
> 
> We will be staying at the Ft Wilderness campground next February and hope to tour AKV then.
> 
> Enjoyed looking at all the pictures.



Just curious why you are not using your developer points in February, remember they expire if not used. I added on last week and now I have to figure out what to do with the developer points that I received. P.S. I am assuming that you got developer points.


----------



## reneritch

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Just curious why you are not using your developer points in February, remember they expire if not used. I added on last week and now I have to figure out what to do with the developer points that I received. P.S. I am assuming that you got developer points.



Yes, we did receive 320 developer points.  We were told the developer points could only be used at SSR or Disney Cruise Line.  

Hopefully, we are going to use the developer points for a cruise, just have to figure when we can take off from work.  We already have two vacations booked for Ft Wilderness for 2009.  Still need to use our MH, also.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

reneritch said:


> Yes, we did receive 320 developer points.  We were told the developer points could only be used at SSR or Disney Cruise Line.
> 
> Hopefully, we are going to use the developer points for a cruise, just have to figure when we can take off from work.  We already have two vacations booked for Ft Wilderness for 2009.  Still need to use our MH, also.



Just remember that they do expire in one year.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

timandlesley said:


> What do you recommend for your first stay at AKL? We booked Jambo for 7 nights Savannah studio but am now thinking since I saw those nice pool views should we save the points and stay standard view? Are those usually closer to the lobby since they overlook the pool?
> Lesley



We just returned from a split stay, including 2 nights in a 1BR at AKV...we loved it!

We had a standard view with a beautiful pool view...we changed from a SV next July to a Standard view not only for the sake of points, but because we loved our room/view so much this trip! I'd post a view from our balcony but don't have power at home, so can't upload photos yet, plus I'm at work now and can't here. Sorry.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

I read a post to day from someone stating that only part of KIDANI is opening in MAY. The rest of the resort is opening in SEP 2009. To quote them: "only part of Kidani opens May, 2009.  From the Lobby - south will be open as will the pool.  The northern wing and rainforest savannah will not open until September, 2009."  Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## reneritch

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Just remember that they do expire in one year.



DH is trying to figure all the possibilities.  We booked a cruise for Dec 09 while on the Magic last week.  Thinking either to use the developer points for that cruise or maybe booking a new cruise for around May 2009 and use then.

The CM stated as long as we book within 1 year we could take the cruise by Sept 2010.


----------



## Donald is #1

pinnocchiosdad said:


> I read a post to day from someone stating that only part of KIDANI is opening in MAY. The rest of the resort is opening in SEP 2009. To quote them: "only part of Kidani opens May, 2009.  From the Lobby - south will be open as will the pool.  The northern wing and rainforest savannah will not open until September, 2009."  Has anyone else heard of this?



I have not heard this but I wouldn't be surprised.  When Jambo house opened, it opened in segments.  My orginal purchase in May 2007 had a unit that was opening in August.  However for my add-on in July 2007, the unit was not going to be open until September or October.


----------



## LisaS

pinnocchiosdad said:


> I read a post to day from someone stating that only part of KIDANI is opening in MAY. The rest of the resort is opening in SEP 2009. To quote them: "only part of Kidani opens May, 2009.  From the Lobby - south will be open as will the pool.  The northern wing and rainforest savannah will not open until September, 2009."  Has anyone else heard of this?


It was posted on the member's website back in July in the news article about having okapi on the new Pembe Savanna. I looked on the member's website earlier today and that news article is no longer there.

They weren't specific about which part of Kidani was in Phase 2 but if you look at the thread tracking the declared Units, you can make a good guess. The part of Kidani that is furthest from Jambo House has no Units declared while the rest of the building has all of the first floor and much of the second floor already declared.


----------



## hellerjw

We just did a 200 pt add-on at AKV (our home resort) - WooooHooo!

I had a fever and the only prescription was more points 

The current incentives were too tempting for us. We have already booked the 200 developer points for a 2BR stay at SSR in October and the $1000 gift card will come in very handy for our trip in June 2009.

I think we finally have enough points to give us 2 trips a year and the added flexibility will allow us to move up to larger accomodations (2BR & GV) or use some for costlier things (concierge, cruises, II trades, etc).

It was either more points or a boat and The Mouse won out!


----------



## LauraLap

Disney passed ROFR, so we are _almost _officially AKV owners.  Can't wait to be part of this cool crowd


----------



## LauraLap

hellerjw said:


> We just did a 200 pt add-on at AKV (our home resort) - WooooHooo!
> 
> I had a fever and the only prescription was more points
> 
> The current incentives were too tempting for us. We have already booked the 200 developer points for a 2BR stay at SSR in October and the $1000 gift card will come in very handy for our trip in June 2009.
> 
> I think we finally have enough points to give us 2 trips a year and the added flexibility will allow us to move up to larger accomodations (2BR & GV) or use some for costlier things (concierge, cruises, II trades, etc).
> 
> It was either more points or a boat and The Mouse won out!



Congrats!!  It was a hard decision for me to skip out on the offer, but for us, I went with the lower price in lieu of the developer points.  Either way, I'm very excited


----------



## LauraLap

I'm so surprised to hear that some people have no interest in AKV.  Seriously, it boggles my mind.


----------



## AKV707

LauraLap said:


> I'm so surprised to hear that some people have no interest in AKV.  Seriously, it boggles my mind.



While I love AKV, I can say that there is no resort that is for everyone.  That is why it is good that we have options.  I also think that many people will come to like AKV once it is complete, with all savannas open and all of the new Kidani features complete.


----------



## KPH500

I'm soooooooo glad I found this thread!  We bought into AKV last month sight unseen.  We walked through the models at SSR and instantly fell in love.  Our first trip home is looking like it won't be until summer '10 (it hurts to even look at that)! Using dev pts at SSR summer '09.  Haven't yet convinced hubby that a second trip in '09 is a good idea, still working on it.

Reading through the posts here has been awesome though.  Little bit of home away from home.     THANKS!


----------



## DVC Mike

LauraLap said:


> I'm so surprised to hear that some people have no interest in AKV. Seriously, it boggles my mind.


 
Everyone has different taste. I am boggled by the people who say they love SSR. While it certainly has an elegant and sophisticated decor, the themeing is just too subdued for me. Give me AKV and VWL!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

LauraLap said:


> I'm so surprised to hear that some people have no interest in AKV.  Seriously, it boggles my mind.



Different strokes for different folks.  Honestly though...its fine by me...means less people and maybe easier reservations to go "home".


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Just booked 5 nights at a KIDANI savanah view 1 bedroom for AUG 13, 2009. It seems so long away, but we cant wait!!!!


----------



## gkrykewy

Just filled out a Disney survey for our recent AKV stay - received a postcard in the mail. Generally VERY favorable, but I made sure to point out the cluelessness at the check-in desk on DVC room-type nuances (with the main point of confusion being that they thought Value rooms were always standard view).


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

I have heard alot about AKV concierge. I am not totaly sure what you get for your points. Does anyone have a link to where I can find the concierge offerings. TYIA


----------



## stopher1

LauraLap said:


> Disney passed ROFR, so we are _almost _officially AKV owners.  Can't wait to be part of this cool crowd



  That's very cool!  Congrats.


----------



## stopher1

DVC Mike said:


> Everyone has different taste. I am boggled by the people who say they love SSR. While it certainly has an elegant and sophisticated decor, the themeing is just too subdued for me. Give me AKV and VWL!



The first time we took the tour at SSR I loved it - and wasn't so sure about AKV, but the 2nd time it was just the opposite.  I'm very glad we bought at AKV... then last week I was in Chicago area on business and stopped by Doorway to Dreams - and again am so glad about our decision.  We leave in 40 days and can't wait!  4 of the 5 of us can't wait for the accomodations (DD4 just wants to see Cinderella!!   )

We loved the VGC models when we were out west in July and can't wait to buy in there too...


----------



## futureWDWCEO

Brand new AKV owners!!!  Now the countdown begins to our first trip "home" in June 2009!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

futureWDWCEO said:


> Brand new AKV owners!!!  Now the countdown begins to our first trip "home" in June 2009!!!!




Congratulations & Welcome home!


----------



## stopher1

futureWDWCEO said:


> Brand new AKV owners!!!  Now the countdown begins to our first trip "home" in June 2009!!!!



Woo hoo - congrats, and Welcome Home!


----------



## rbcheek

Just had to chime in here.
During last year's member cruise we were able to buy into AKV and now we are only 27 days away from "Going Home" for the first time as owners.
We are staying in a 2 bedroom savanah view villa and can hardly wait.
Not bragging, I'm just telling everyone that will listen.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

rbcheek said:


> Just had to chime in here.
> During last year's member cruise we were able to buy into AKV and now we are only 27 days away from "Going Home" for the first time as owners.
> We are staying in a 2 bedroom savanah view villa and can hardly wait.
> Not bragging, I'm just telling everyone that will listen.



Hey, if you can't share your good news here, where can you do it?  Definitely post pics and a review when you get back.


----------



## rbcheek

I'll do my best. Usually I'm too busy oohing & awing to remember to take pics.


----------



## RLRDA

Sharing some good news as well! Just booked 5 nights for August 2009 in a 1BR Concierge villa  ! These next 11 months will be torture  .


----------



## gppnj

Just wanted to say hi to you all.

I'd stayed at the Animal Kingdom Lodge (the hotel part) twice before. Last week, I stayed at the villas for the first time. I was there Sept 5 - 9. 

All I can say was that I was blown away. Those rooms are gorgeous. The photos of them really don't do them justice.

The hotel itself is pretty much as I had remembered it. In my initial stay, I remember not being that impressed with the pool, but that was shortly after the resort first opened. This time, I liked the pool much more. I think the difference is that the vegatation has ahad a chance to grow in over the years, and it has transformed the rather sparse pool area into a tropical paradise.


----------



## horselover

Does anyone know if they have valet parking at AKV & if it's free for members?  I've seen BCV, BWV & WVL listed as having free valet parking for members but not AKV.  Just want to make sure it's not an oversight as I'll be there in 13 days!     Unfortunately not to stay this time, but we will be having dinner at Boma.  I'm dying to see how much progress they've made since we were there in March.


----------



## Donald is #1

horselover said:


> Does anyone know if they have valet parking at AKV & if it's free for members?  I've seen BCV, BWV & WVL listed as having free valet parking for members but not AKV.  Just want to make sure it's not an oversight as I'll be there in 13 days!     Unfortunately not to stay this time, but we will be having dinner at Boma.  I'm dying to see how much progress they've made since we were there in March.




Yes, there is valet parking at AKL/AKV and yes it is free to DVC members.  I used it in May and all I did was show them my DVC card.


----------



## horselover

Donald is #1 said:


> Yes, there is valet parking at AKL/AKV and yes it is free to DVC members.  I used it in May and all I did was show them my DVC card.




Thank You!  Can you also confirm that theme park parking is also free for members?  My 1st trip home I want to make sure I understand what I'm doing.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Can you also confirm that theme park parking is also free for members?



Horselover.....free parking is available to anyone who stays at a disney resort (including DVC) as well as Annual Passholders (who may or may not be staying on property).


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> Horselover.....free parking is available to anyone who stays at a disney resort (including DVC) as well as Annual Passholders (who may or may not be staying on property).



Duh!      Don't know why I forgot about that.  We were just there in March.  I guess I have F&W on the brain!       Thanks for refreshing my memory.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Not sure if this has been posted anywhere yet, but new units declared at Kidani Village this week. Got lost in the shuffle with all the BLT/THV buzz--I'll keep my AKV any day of the week!!!    

Here's the link, click "I Acknowledge" to proceed to the document:

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/viewAttachment.jsp?docName=20080558776&id=DOC293S48202.A1&parent=DOC293S48202

Of note in these declarations are the first Grand Villas at KV!!!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Not sure if this has been posted anywhere yet, but new units declared at Kidani Village this week. Got lost in the shuffle with all the BLT/THV buzz--I'll keep my AKV any day of the week!!!




Thanks for the link!  Its nice to see our home coming along!  ITA-I'll keep my AKV too tyvm!


----------



## robandkelly13

Our first trip home isn't until Aug 09. It seems so far away, but I can't wait to check our Kidani!


----------



## MILLZ

Just Added On At Akl Today


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Just Added On At Akl Today



*I'm trying to.....but guide hasn't returned any of our 3 messages since 8:10 am on Friday.   *


----------



## LauraLap

I'm still waiting for all my closing documents and such and haven't sent the "big" cheque (check for Americans  ) yet.....but I need to close before November 10th so I can call to book our October 10-17 trip.  Hopefully all the stuff gets here soon!


----------



## stopher1

MILLZ said:


> Just Added On At Akl Today



Congrats!


----------



## blossomz

Hi fellow AKV owners..does anyone know if there will be quiet pool at Kidani Village?


----------



## edk35

hellerjw said:


> I completely agree with all 10 things you mentioned. I can only add 1 thing:
> 
> 11. The remoteness adds to the illusion of being on an African Safari. A lot of people mention this as a negative but its one of the things that we really liked about it. Its the only DVC resort with a *unique* theme that isn't spoiled by being able to see a theme park, shopping area, etc right across from it. It keeps the illusion intact and is a nice break from the hectic days of park hopping and shopping.




We just added on to AKV in Aug. site unseen except for models last Nov. I am sooooooooooo excited about experiencing exactly what you described. I think our family is going to absolutely love it. We are going in Nov. using our SSR developer points and we plan on finally visiting our new home. I am sure we will get very excited about next July's trip there after finally seeing it. I am happy my children enjoy non park days.......they love hanging out and doing off the beaten path stuff and what a better place to do that than AKV.


----------



## timandlesley

blossomz said:


> Hi fellow AKV owners..does anyone know if there will be quiet pool at Kidani Village?


I don't know if you would consider it a quiet pool, but it will have it's own huge pool with pool slide, zero entry, hot tubs and an interactive water play area that we are looking forward to experiencing!
Lesley


----------



## edk35

timandlesley said:


> I don't know if you would consider it a quiet pool, but it will have it's own huge pool with pool slide, zero entry, hot tubs and an interactive water play area that we are looking forward to experiencing!
> Lesley



What exactly is the interactive play area? I remember seeing some drawings at the sales office way back when....but can't recall exactly what it was. I know my kids thought the drawings look like a lot of fun.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Added on to AKV on Saturday !*


----------



## Lynn5700

I can't wait to go in May...we are staying in Jambo House..can't wait to check out Kidani though.


----------



## Beavertails Queen

I was lucky enough to stay at Jambo for the first time since buying at the start of September. I can't say enough how much I love AKL. I was in a value studio which was larger then I anticipated. The pull out couch was so comfortable to sleep on as a could I just removed the extra cushions and slept on it like that! My 2 year old nephew loved the animals and the fact that we could walk around and see them. We had a pool view and could also see the flamingos. The hotel didn't feel busy at all and the pool was never crowded. 
A report on Kidani - the construction is moving along nicely. I can't wait to see the finished product when I return in May.
All in all AKL is everything that I could have wanted it to be and I couldn't be happier to be an AKL owner!


----------



## timandlesley

edk35 said:


> What exactly is the interactive play area? I remember seeing some drawings at the sales office way back when....but can't recall exactly what it was. I know my kids thought the drawings look like a lot of fun.


the play area looks very cool with lots of squirting fountains, etc. the pictures/drawings of it look unreal. If you look at the dimensions below it will be quite large. Here are the ameneties listed for AKL Kadani:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*New proposed amenities include:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sanaa* - 120 seat table service restarant with a 24 seat lounge. Breakfast and dinner will be offered. Sanaa means "work of art". 

*Maji* Pool Bar - may also include lunch items. Maji means "water".[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Samawati Springs Pool* - 4,700 sq. ft. with slide and two whirlpool spas[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Uwanja Camp *- 4,200 sq. ft. interactive water play area for children to teens. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Barbecue Pavillion
Basketball and Shuffleboard Courts
Community Hall
Johari Treasures
Survival of the Fittest Fitness Center
Safari So Good Arcade
Tennis Court[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Other notes about the Kidani Village:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A separate bus stop and parking area is currently in the plans.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is highly UNLIKELY there will be a trail to the Animal Kingdom from anywhere at the Animal Kingdom Lodge/Villas resort.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]While a Nature Trail in the Kidani Village is on the "wish list" there are no plans for one at this time.[/FONT]​


----------



## edk35

timandlesley said:


> the play area looks very cool with lots of squirting fountains, etc. the pictures/drawings of it look unreal. If you look at the dimensions below it will be quite large. Here are the ameneties listed for AKL Kadani:
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*New proposed amenities include:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sanaa* - 120 seat table service restarant with a 24 seat lounge. Breakfast and dinner will be offered. Sanaa means "work of art".
> 
> *Maji* Pool Bar - may also include lunch items. Maji means "water".[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Samawati Springs Pool* - 4,700 sq. ft. with slide and two whirlpool spas[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Uwanja Camp *- 4,200 sq. ft. interactive water play area for children to teens. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Barbecue Pavillion
> Basketball and Shuffleboard Courts
> Community Hall
> Johari Treasures
> Survival of the Fittest Fitness Center
> Safari So Good Arcade
> Tennis Court[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Other notes about the Kidani Village:*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A separate bus stop and parking area is currently in the plans.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is highly UNLIKELY there will be a trail to the Animal Kingdom from anywhere at the Animal Kingdom Lodge/Villas resort.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]While a Nature Trail in the Kidani Village is on the "wish list" there are no plans for one at this time.[/FONT]​





Thanks sounds like a great resort. I can't wait to stay there.


----------



## dddisrunner

Can anyone show me standard view studio pictures from Jambo house?  We totally chickened out and rebooked our stay at Jambo instead of Kidani and downgraded from savannah view to standard  BUT the good news is we saved a TON of points so that means a longer stay next year!


----------



## edk35

dddisrunner said:


> Can anyone show me standard view studio pictures from Jambo house?  We totally chickened out and rebooked our stay at Jambo instead of Kidani and downgraded from savannah view to standard  BUT the good news is we saved a TON of points so that means a longer stay next year!




why did you chicken out??


----------



## dddisrunner

Maybe "chickened out" isn't the appropriate phrase.We decided to switch because we decided to save our first stay at Kidani for when we know the resort will be completely finished (total personal preference). We really wanted to try and save points too based on our 2010 plans and at Jambo a standard view is a guaranteed poolview where as at Kidani it could be pool or parking lot view.  We have stayed at Jambo before and feel very comfortable there.  Also, our stay at AKLV will be after a 10 night stay at SSR and we plan on just relaxing at the resort and not really going to the parks much for those few days. So we would rather have our first "home" experience be familiar and comfortable especially with our kids.. With that being said, we are so excited to check out Kidani while we are there!


----------



## Glendamax

I've just started writing my trip report. Here's the section I posted about my room:


Arrival Day:

My Mother and I arrived in Orlando around 12noon on Southwest. Fortunantly, we arrived on time, inspite of the storms and hurricanes.

Unlike my previous trips, I had to head to baggage claim, then onto Alamo. This would be the first time I'd rented a car while staying on property. Special thanks to MainStMandy for getting me the reservation, and Antss for driving directions and toll info!

It was wonderful arriving "home". This would be my Mother's first stay. So I was excited for her to see everything for the first time.

































Surprisingly, our room was ready. Originally, there were going to be 4 of us. So I booked a one bedroom standard view. As some of you may know, the standard view rooms are closer to the lobby. I'd take that over seeing animals outside my balcony ANYDAY!









View from the room:













LONG Balcony:


























Separate "room" for toilet!






Art in Room:

















These pics arent very good, because I'd actually did a VERY nice video of the whole room. These were just "extras". However, photobucket will not upload ANY of my video clips. So there will be many gaps in this report. If any of you know of another site where I can upload my clips, PU-LEEEEZ let me know.

But back to the room. . .  It's actually like a one bedroom apartment. It was awesome having a full kitchen, an eating area, separate bedroom, HUGE bathroom, and a _"water closet_". I'm actually tempted to book this room even when I'm solo!


----------



## edk35

Glendamax said:


> I've just started writing my trip report. Here's the section I posted about my room:
> 
> 
> Arrival Day:
> 
> My Mother and I arrived in Orlando around 12noon on Southwest. Fortunantly, we arrived on time, inspite of the storms and hurricanes.
> 
> Unlike my previous trips, I had to head to baggage claim, then onto Alamo. This would be the first time I'd rented a car while staying on property. Special thanks to MainStMandy for getting me the reservation, and Antss for driving directions and toll info!
> 
> It was wonderful arriving "home". This would be my Mother's first stay. So I was excited for her to see everything for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, our room was ready. Originally, there were going to be 4 of us. So I booked a one bedroom standard view. As some of you may know, the standard view rooms are closer to the lobby. I'd take that over seeing animals outside my balcony ANYDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LONG Balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separate "room" for toilet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art in Room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pics arent very good, because I'd actually did a VERY nice video of the whole room. These were just "extras". However, photobucket will not upload ANY of my video clips. So there will be many gaps in this report. If any of you know of another site where I can upload my clips, PU-LEEEEZ let me know.
> 
> But back to the room. . .  It's actually like a one bedroom apartment. It was awesome having a full kitchen, an eating area, separate bedroom, HUGE bathroom, and a _"water closet_". I'm actually tempted to book this room even when I'm solo!



Thanks for sharing. I get more and more excited about staying there next summer with each post I read on this thread. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Glenda....
Enjoying your TR and pics so far.   

As far as Photobucket.  Have you emptied all your cookies/internet files and restarted your computer ?  I had to do this once to get PB to work.  

If you have done this however, and still no luck, you could try Webshots.com ?    Good luck !*


----------



## LauraLap

So are the Standard View rooms waaaay further out than Savannah View?  How about at Kidani Village?  Does anyone know?  I'm now worried about my two little ones and the big walk (though we will have a stroller, so shouldn't be too bad).  

*What do you all prefer?  Seeing the animals or the shorter walk to the lobby??*

Glendamax - Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LisaS

LauraLap said:


> So are the Standard View rooms waaaay further out than Savannah View?  How about at Kidani Village?  Does anyone know?  I'm now worried about my two little ones and the big walk (though we will have a stroller, so shouldn't be too bad).


If you look at posts 98 and 99 back on page 7 of this thread there are maps showing the location of each booking category in Jambo House.

In Kidani, the Standard View rooms have a view of the pool, garden or parking lot. They will run along the front of the resort on either side of the main entrance. They do not extend all the way to the ends of the building though. On the end closest to Jambo House, the Kidani building is only one villa deep (savanna view only). On the other end is the new Pembe Savanna so there will be Savanna View rooms on both sides of that end of the building.


----------



## Donald is #1

Glendamax said:


> But back to the room. . .  It's actually like a one bedroom apartment. It was awesome having a full kitchen, an eating area, separate bedroom, HUGE bathroom, and a _"water closet_". I'm actually tempted to book this room even when I'm solo!



I'm with you.  Actually, I have a 1 BR booked for my solo December trip (BWV/SSR/BCV).  After staying at a 2 BR at OKW with my 2 sisters in October (yes 3 of us in a 2 bedroom - developer's points), I did another add-on so that I could have a 1 BR every year even when I am solo.


----------



## Glendamax

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Glenda....
> Enjoying your TR and pics so far.
> 
> As far as Photobucket.  Have you emptied all your cookies/internet files and restarted your computer ?  I had to do this once to get PB to work.
> 
> If you have done this however, and still no luck, you could try Webshots.com ?    Good luck !*


 Thanks! I have not emptied out everything and restarted . . . will try that. But funny it took the photos though! Thanks for the tip!



LauraLap said:


> *What do you all prefer?  Seeing the animals or the shorter walk to the lobby??*


I prefer the shorter walk. At the end of the day, I REALLY dont care about seeing the animals.




Donald is #1 said:


> I'm with you.  Actually, I have a 1 BR booked for my solo December trip (BWV/SSR/BCV).  After staying at a 2 BR at OKW with my 2 sisters in October (yes 3 of us in a 2 bedroom - developer's points), I did another add-on so that I could have a 1 BR every year even when I am solo.


 That's AWESOME! I was actually thinking about doing the SAME thing!


----------



## Glendamax

edk35 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I get more and more excited about staying there next summer with each post I read on this thread. Can't wait to hear more.


 Thanks! I hope you'll enjoy your stay there as much as I did!


----------



## edk35

When people talk about the longggggggg hallways that Kidani will have..are we walking about how long it will take to get to Jambo House section?? I mean.....aren't the bussees going to drop off at Kidani too? Will that be a long haul too???


----------



## stopher1

edk35 said:


> When people talk about the longggggggg hallways that Kidani will have..are we walking about how long it will take to get to Jambo House section?? I mean.....aren't the bussees going to drop off at Kidani too? Will that be a long haul too???



Even if they do, and I believe they will - that building is BIG... the walks will be LONG just within Kidani, let alone going to Jambo.


----------



## edk35

stopher1 said:


> Even if they do, and I believe they will - that building is BIG... the walks will be LONG just within Kidani, let alone going to Jambo.




People complain about the halls at BWV too and when we stayed there we didn;t think they were bad. Sure we had a long walk compared to other resorts but it wasn't a deal breaker for us.


----------



## aurorafan

I'm hoping the halls won't seem long to us--I'm thinking they won't as we stayed at POR last Oct. and those were some long walks!  Hopefully Jambo and even Kidani can't be worse than that .


----------



## marvali

rbcheek said:


> Just had to chime in here.
> During last year's member cruise we were able to buy into AKV and now we are only 27 days away from "Going Home" for the first time as owners.
> We are staying in a 2 bedroom savanah view villa and can hardly wait.
> Not bragging, I'm just telling everyone that will listen.



Bragger.........    99 more days before we get to officially go home for the first time (I cheated and took a visit this summer when we were at WDW).



*KeepMovingForward* said:


> Hey, if you can't share your good news here, where can you do it?  Definitely post pics and a review when you get back.



I agree 100%.  Make sure we hear (and see) all about it!  It really builds the anticipation.....as if we need any help in that category!


----------



## mamaprincess

Hey Glendarella!!!  I didn't know that you hung out over here in Mousellaneous.  I've started reading your trip report.  Your ex BF is *WHACK*.  Tell him I said that. 

Hey AKV Lovers, I own here too but haven't yet stayed.  We have a 2br value booked for our next trip.  I'm really looking forward to staying at my other home for the first time.


----------



## honeymo78

Any tips/tricks or pixie dust for getting a Concierge studio?  We're going to try for one for 13nights next Oct.  We don't really have a backup plan as of yet - but I'm guessing as long as we're booking SV if we don't get concierge it won't be too hard.  But I really want Concierge lol - we're putting off our first stay at BLT to try out AKV.


----------



## Glendamax

mamaprincess said:


> Hey Glendarella!!!  I didn't know that you hung out over here in Mousellaneous.  I've started reading your trip report.  Your ex BF is *WHACK*.  Tell him I said that.
> 
> Hey AKV Lovers, I own here too but haven't yet stayed.  We have a 2br value booked for our next trip.  I'm really looking forward to staying at my other home for the first time.



HEY!!!! I'll make sure to deliver your message!

When is your first trip "home" to AKV?


----------



## mamaprincess

Glendamax said:


> HEY!!!! I'll make sure to deliver your message!
> 
> When is your first trip "home" to AKV?




We are going May 31- June 5th.  We may hang out at my sister's the weekend after that and then do another 5 days.  Not sure though.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Have us AKV lovers fallen out of the limelight now that the almighty BLT has been announced?????!?!?!?!?


----------



## AKV707

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Have us AKV lovers fallen out of the limelight now that the almighty BLT has been announced?????!?!?!?!?



Nah, we're just letting the sandqich have its 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## jblrn2b

Monorail Purple and Gold -  We are still here!!!!


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

AKV707 said:


> Nah, we're just letting the sandqich have its 15 minutes of fame.



    



jblrn2b said:


> Monorail Purple and Gold -  We are still here!!!!



We do have the best home resort, don't we!?!


----------



## horselover

Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Have us AKV lovers fallen out of the limelight now that the almighty BLT has been announced?????!?!?!?!?



BLT to me =      No offense to those who like it, but it's just not for me.  It's nothing like our beloved AKV.  I do however have my eye on some add-on pts. at VWL.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

horselover said:


> BLT to me =      No offense to those who like it, but it's just not for me.  It's nothing like our beloved AKV.  I do however have my eye on some add-on pts. at VWL.



I got my visa gift card today from my AKV addon. I have no regrets. AKV is goergeous now and KIDANI hasn't even opened yet to make it even better.


----------



## hellerjw

We are headed down to SSR Thursday for our stay on developer points from our recent AKV add-ons. We will hit AKV again in June when Kidani is open.

The Visa Gift Card PINs arrived via mail today, 1 day after we received the gift cards via Fedex.

I was very surprised at the speed at which all this took place, especially considering we were told the pre-paid gift cards wouldn't arrive until 30 days after closing.

We didn't even start the AKV add-on until September 19th and then took 4 or 5 days to get the paperwork filled out and returned. Its been just 3 weeks from start to finish and our new contracts have already closed and our two $500 gift cards arrived just in time for our trip down later this week to SSR! This trip will basically be free since we are staying on developer points, already have annual passes and the gift cards should take care of all our gas, food and souvenirs. I couldn't be more pleased


----------



## LisaS

hellerjw said:


> This trip will basically be free since we are staying on developer points, already have annual passes and the gift cards should take care of all our gas, food and souvenirs. I couldn't be more pleased


That's great!! Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## marvali

Have a great trip hellerjw.  Can't wait to hear all about it, and get us some new Kidani construction pics while you're there.

I guess you'll be watching the big game against LSU on TV Saturday night from SSR.  I'll be in my seats at the WB doing my part to pull us through!


----------



## jblrn2b

Got my Visa Rewards Card last night and my pin today!!!!!  Looks like it will pay for part of  DDP?!!!


----------



## lisareniff

jblrn2b said:


> Got my Visa Rewards Card last night and my pin today!!!!!  Looks like it will pay for part of  DDP?!!!



Shoot!  I had gotten my card and the separate envelope with the pin on the same day. Except I didn't realize the pin was in the envelope and I tossed it.  Argh!    Looks like I have a little mess to straighten out.


----------



## hellerjw

marvali said:


> I guess you'll be watching the big game against LSU on TV Saturday night from SSR.  I'll be in my seats at the WB doing my part to pull us through!



Yep, hoping we pull out a win to rub a little more salt into the fresh "Bowden/what could have been" wounds over at Clemson


----------



## jblrn2b

lisareniff said:


> Shoot! I had gotten my card and the separate envelope with the pin on the same day. Except I didn't realize the pin was in the envelope and I tossed it. Argh!  Looks like I have a little mess to straighten out.


 

Just call MS I am sure they will straighten in out.  OOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPSSSSS!!!!


----------



## jblrn2b

At first we just bought at AKV sight unseen to be part of DVC.  Now I am so looking forward to coming home!!!!  We have never been to the resort but we are big zoo lovers.  I can see my kids wanting to watch the animals and I know this is kind of corny but my DS#1's (14) favorite movie when he was a baby/toddler was Lion King - I must have watched it 9 times in one day when he was sick - so it must be a sign.   Yes I can almost recite the movie.


----------



## mytwoboys

We bought sight unseen too! Our frst trip home is May 12th


----------



## Kuzco

I bought AKV a few weeks ago.  We'll be staying there one night in May 2009 (in additional to the use of the SSR developer points) and again in October 2009 (hopefully).  Hopefully the time between now and then flies by.


----------



## stopher1

mytwoboys said:


> We bought sight unseen too! Our frst trip home is May 12th





Kuzco said:


> I bought AKV a few weeks ago.  We'll be staying there one night in May 2009 (in additional to the use of the SSR developer points) and again in October 2009 (hopefully).  Hopefully the time between now and then flies by.



Welcome Home folks!

We leave for a split stay at BWV and AKV in just 9 more sleeps!   Yay!!!


----------



## horselover

Wow I really had to search for this thread!  We just did an add-on at VWL, but I still love my AKV!!!  Anyone have any new pics or updates from trips?  We were there at the end of Sept. just for dinner.  We couldn't get a good look at the construction, but it's definitely moving right along.  Didn't see too many animals out that night on any of the savannahs.   

I'm bumping us back up!


----------



## athenna

Glad you bumped it back up! I didnt realize this thread was here.....I just did an add-on of 75 points @ AKLV...My first trip there will be 5/17/09.


----------



## Donald is #1

I'll be checking into AKV 2 weeks from tomorrow!    

This trip will be a long weekend (Thursday night -> Tuesday) with my sister, niece and nephew.  My niece (10) and nephew (11) have never seen AKV before so they are getting very excited.


----------



## horselover

Donald is #1 said:


> I'll be checking into AKV 2 weeks from tomorrow!
> 
> This trip will be a long weekend (Thursday night -> Tuesday) with my sister, niece and nephew.  My niece (10) and nephew (11) have never seen AKV before so they are getting very excited.



I predict they will love it!!!   Have a great trip.  Bring back pics!


----------



## rbcheek

Well, we are back from our stay AKV - Kidani.
We stayed in rooms 5310 - 5312. 5312 was the 1-bedroom and it was connected to 5310 to make make it a 2 bedroom.
The checkin cast member had no clue about our rooms, she told us no construction was going on our side of the building, but of course there was every day, so no animals were over there until the construction crews left.

We got there late so our first view of construction was spectacular





The next morning we got our first glimpse of the "Orange-vested Floridian Construction Monkeys" (they showed up around 6 every morning making too much noise)















These were the best shots I could get of construction, and most photos from the inside of the rooms are very similar to photos that have already been posted, so I did'nt think it was neccesary to repost them.

One of my favorite spots was just outside the Jiko





We didn't have much chances to interact with many cast members, but the ones we did meet were the best Disney can offer. We did get to see Giraffes, Zebras, Elands, Ankole cattle, Blesbok, Wildebeest and Cranes every evening and that was worth staying there.


----------



## stopher1

rbcheek said:


> Well, we are back from our stay AKV - Kidani.
> We stayed in rooms 5310 - 5312. 5312 was the 1-bedroom and it was connected to 5310 to make make it a 2 bedroom.
> The checkin cast member had no clue about our rooms, she told us no construction was going on our side of the building, but of course there was every day, so no animals were over there until the construction crews left.
> 
> We got there late so our first view of construction was spectacular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next morning we got our first glimpse of the "Orange-vested Floridian Construction Monkeys" (they showed up around 6 every morning making too much noise)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were the best shots I could get of construction, and most photos from the inside of the rooms are very similar to photos that have already been posted, so I did'nt think it was neccesary to repost them.
> 
> One of my favorite spots was just outside the Jiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't have much chances to interact with many cast members, but the ones we did meet were the best Disney can offer. We did get to see Giraffes, Zebras, Elands, Ankole cattle, Blesbok, Wildebeest and Cranes every evening and that was worth staying there.



OOOH I can't wait!  We leave for the airport in about an hour... we'll be at BWV for the first 4 days of our trip and then headed over to AKV for the last 5 days!  I can't wait to see it again for myself, live and in person.


----------



## robandkelly13

Thanks for the pics. We love seeing our new home! We bought sight unseen and can hardly wait for our first trip home in July. We'll be at SSR on those awsome developer points in Dec. and will post new pics of AKV's construction!


----------



## horselover

Thanks for sharing those pics rbcheek.  I love the sunrise (I think) one.  Glad you had a nice trip.


----------



## rbcheek

horselover said:


> Thanks for sharing those pics rbcheek.  I love the sunrise (I think) one.  Glad you had a nice trip.



That photo was sunset, and they were spectacular every evening.


----------



## LisaS

Thanks for posting these! Kidani is really coming along. For so long there wasn't much more than concrete and now we're finally seeing something that looks like the rest of AKL/AKV.


----------



## pilferk

LisaS said:


> Thanks for posting these! Kidani is really coming along. For so long there wasn't much more than concrete and now we're finally seeing something that looks like the rest of AKL/AKV.



I have a quick question....and I'm guessing Lisa will probably have the answer:

We just made a ressie for Sept 2009 at Kidani.

When I check our member page it lists it as a DEDICATED Savanna View 2 BR.

My questions are these:

Since the ressie says it...do you think it will be one of the Dedicated's?

Do we know yet what the room layout of the dedicated 2BR's will be?  It's not on DVCmember.com, yet, but I know we've seen the room layouts and room declarations....I just can't find the info.


----------



## LisaS

pilferk said:


> I have a quick question....and I'm guessing Lisa will probably have the answer:
> 
> We just made a ressie for Sept 2009 at Kidani.
> 
> When I check our member page it lists it as a DEDICATED Savanna View 2 BR.
> 
> My questions are these:
> 
> Since the ressie says it...do you think it will be one of the Dedicated's?
> 
> Do we know yet what the room layout of the dedicated 2BR's will be?  It's not on DVCmember.com, yet, but I know we've seen the room layouts and room declarations....I just can't find the info.


If you look at the first set of floor plans in the Kidani Units thread, Unit 64C is a dedicated 2BR and Unit 64D across the hall is a 2BR lockoff. The only differences I can see in the floor plan for the dedicated 2BR are:

1) a closet in the 2nd bedroom of the dedicated where the kitchenette would be

2) the lack of a separate entrance from the hallway into the 2nd bedroom

There are supposed to be two queen beds in the 2nd bedroom of the dedicated 2BR instead of the one queen bed and one full-size sleeper sofa that you get in a studio. As far as we know, the "dedicated 2BR" is a separate booking category and should be guaranteed like it is at the other DVC resorts.


----------



## pilferk

LisaS said:


> If you look at the first set of floor plans in the Kidani Units thread, Unit 64C is a dedicated 2BR and Unit 64D across the hall is a 2BR lockoff. The only differences I can see in the floor plan for the dedicated 2BR are:
> 
> 1) a closet in the 2nd bedroom of the dedicated where the kitchenette would be
> 
> 2) the lack of a separate entrance from the hallway into the 2nd bedroom
> 
> There are supposed to be two queen beds in the 2nd bedroom of the dedicated 2BR instead of the one queen bed and one full-size sleeper sofa that you get in a studio. As far as we know, the "dedicated 2BR" is a separate booking category and should be guaranteed like it is at the other DVC resorts.



Thanks Lisa!  That's exactly the info I was looking for.


----------



## twinklebug

rbcheek said:


> One of my favorite spots was just outside the Jiko



A river?!!! I love this as it's the one thing VWL has/had over AKV! We stayed there for several days back in February but didn't really look around as we were ill. Time to explore our new home!


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I am not sure if I am going to stop at a grocery store or not on my trip to AKV in 2 weeks.  But in case I do, where is the closest grocery store?


----------



## tedisney

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am not sure if I am going to stop at a grocery store or not on my trip to AKV in 2 weeks.  But in case I do, where is the closest grocery store?



If you exit the resort and turn right at the first light, you'll head out towards 192.  Turn right at 192 (the next light you come to), and there is a Winn Dixie just down the road on the left side.  It's only a few minutes away from AKV.


----------



## Donald is #1

tedisney said:


> If you exit the resort and turn right at the first light, you'll head out towards 192.  Turn right at 192 (the next light you come to), and there is a Winn Dixie just down the road on the left side.  It's only a few minutes away from AKV.



Excellent thanks!


----------



## horselover

tedisney said:


> If you exit the resort and turn right at the first light, you'll head out towards 192.  Turn right at 192 (the next light you come to), and there is a Winn Dixie just down the road on the left side.  It's only a few minutes away from AKV.



Totally non-AKV related Ted, but I just had to say your avatar picture is beautiful!  Daughter, granddaughter?  She's adorable.


----------



## tedisney

Thanks!  That's my 2yo daughter, Aly.  That picture was taken in Maine this summer.  She's a lot of fun, and loves Disneyworld.


----------



## DVC Mike

We're having dinner at Jiko tonight (one of our favorite restaurants). I'm looking forward to seeing the progress of Kidani Village. We won't be staying at AKV again until Mar 2010!


----------



## athenna

DVC Mike said:


> We're having dinner at Jiko tonight (one of our favorite restaurants). I'm looking forward to seeing the progress of Kidani Village. We won't be staying at AKV again until Mar 2010!




Oh, my fav restaurant  Hope you have a great dinner!
Let us know how Kidani is coming along 
Can't wait to stay there for the first time in May!


----------



## DVC Eric

Love Jiko.


----------



## DVC Mike

athenna said:


> Oh, my fav restaurant Hope you have a great dinner!
> Let us know how Kidani is coming along
> Can't wait to stay there for the first time in May!


 
Jiko was great! We had a fantastic meal there.

Kidani Village is coming along just fine.

http://i235.*************************************PA250052.jpg
http://i235.*************************************PA250053.jpg


----------



## athenna

Thanks, Mike!
Can't wait to see Kidani


----------



## rbcheek

DVC Mike said:


> Jiko was great! We had a fantastic meal there.
> 
> 
> http://i235.*************************************PA250052.jpg
> 
> What room did you stay in? it looks like we were just around the corner from you. we stayed in 5312 which is the corner room on the left side of this picture. Was this photo taken from the hallway windows?


----------



## DVC Mike

rbcheek said:


> What room did you stay in? it looks like we were just around the corner from you. we stayed in 5312 which is the corner room on the left side of this picture. Was this photo taken from the hallway windows?


 
We took the picture from the hallway on the 5th floor of Jambo House.

This trip, we're at BWV and BCV. We were at AKV for dinner at Jiko.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Love the photos Mike......thanks for posting. *


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Love the photos Mike......thanks for posting. *



I agree...awesome photos.  Can't wait until we go "home" for Christmas.


----------



## blossomz

It's here!!  It's here!!  I got my beautiful framed piece of art as a founding member today!!  I LOVE IT!!!  Anyone else?


----------



## stopher1

Hey there AKV buddies!  We just returned on Saturday from a 9 day stay in the world, with 5 nights at AKV.  We did a split stay at BWV / AKV and had a wonderful time.  I do have some photos that are AKV specific that I'll try to post tomorrow or so.  It was wonderful to be at AKV.  We loved it so much, and can't wait to return.  We know we're going back in Jan. 2010 having invited my folks to come along, and are talking about something in mid-09 as well, but we already have a trip planned for VWL for our 15th anniversary next March...  but who knows.  We've also begun the paperwork for our add-on  so we're pretty excited about that.  

The animals were awesome!  Our camera isn't the best quality, but it sure was fun trying out some new things.  We LOVED Boma (our first time eating there) - and actually enjoyed both a dinner and a breakfast there.  We weren't thrilled with the Mara at all.  

_I can't wait to go back!_


----------



## marvali

Thanks for the update stopher.  Can't wait for the pics.  We really enjoyed Boma also when we ate there.  What was it about Mara that you didn't like?  We haven't tried it but the menu didn't look that great to us, so would be interested in hearing your report about it.  We have our first stay coming up at AKV in January, then we will be back in Kidani the end of June.  Can't wait to stay there for the first time.


----------



## DVC Mike

stopher1 said:


> It was wonderful to be at AKV. We loved it so much, and can't wait to return. We know we're going back in Jan. 2010 having invited my folks to come along, and are talking about something in mid-09 as well, but we already have a trip planned for VWL for our 15th anniversary next March... but who knows. We've also begun the paperwork for our add-on  so we're pretty excited about that.
> 
> _I can't wait to go back!_


 
Glad to hear you enjoyed AKV. Due to scheduling, we probably won't be back at AKV until Mar 2010.


----------



## marvali

athenna said:


> Oh, my fav restaurant  Hope you have a great dinner!
> Let us know how Kidani is coming along
> Can't wait to stay there for the first time in May!





DVC Eric said:


> Love Jiko.





DVC Mike said:


> Jiko was great! We had a fantastic meal there.
> 
> Kidani Village is coming along just fine.
> 
> http://i235.*************************************PA250052.jpg
> http://i235.*************************************PA250053.jpg




Love to hear some reports about Jiko.  We have eaten at Boma, but haven't tried Jiko yet.  We will be at AKV the first of January, and then back in Kidani the end of June, so interested in any feedback of what you particularly liked or disliked about Jiko.  Planning to make ADRs for our June trip soon and thinking about trying it out.

Love the pics Mike.  I took some when we were there last summer, probably from that same hallway window based on the angle and field of vision.  It is really coming along.  Can't wait to stay there in June.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We weren't thrilled with the Mara at all.



*Thanks for the report stopher......
But count us as some who love Mara !  The African stew in the bread bowl was awesome !  Also, when we were there in Aug, they had squash soup.  It was sooooo good, we took a few bowls up to our room for later.  My youngest loved their pizza.  
Oh well....everyone has different tastes, but for a food court option, we think Mara is great.  So much so, that we may be booking all our stays in Jambo House just to be close to Mara.    *


----------



## mlacreta

Hi all! Hoping some of you AKV lovers can give me some advice/info. We are planning our next family trip for 09/09 and are considering AKV since we could stay the longest in we stayed in a value room. Did I read somewhere that the value 2- bedrooms are only in the main lodge not in the new village? Also last time we stay at OKW and loved the space since we are a group of 7 and will have an infant next trip also! Are the living spaces much smaller? what about the pool area? Kids will be 10,10,7,4, and baby. Is it good for them? Does anyone know if there will still be construction going on at that time or if it is expected to be done by then? Could already be done for all I know! And I think someone posted that the resort has dedciated bus service. Is that the case? Is it a really long ride to get to all the parks? sorry for all the questions but any info would be helpful. If we decide we want to try to book here we would need 2 more points which are really hard to find someone willing to transfur just two so I would need to decide if it was worth the money to buy a few more than we need just so we can stay here! (we are already using banked and borrowed so that's not an option!) Is it hard to get a reservation at the 7 month window? thanks for humoring me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manntra

Just made a reservation for a Kidani studio for October 4-9th 2009!!! Taking my 12 year niece again!  It will be my first time at F&W and for MNNSHP too!


----------



## LisaS

mlacreta said:


> We are planning our next family trip for 09/09 and are considering AKV since we could stay the longest in we stayed in a value room. Did I read somewhere that the value 2- bedrooms are only in the main lodge not in the new village? Also last time we stay at OKW and loved the space since we are a group of 7 and will have an infant next trip also! Are the living spaces much smaller?


Yes only Jambo House (the Lodge building) has Value villas. If you listed the DVC 2BRs in order by size, OKW's 2BRs are the largest at 1395 sq ft and the AKV Value 2BRs are the smallest at 945 sq ft making an OKW 2BR nearly 50% larger than an AKV Value 2BR. The entire Value 2BR would probably fit inside just the 1BR portion of the OKW 2BR.



> what about the pool area? Kids will be 10,10,7,4, and baby. Is it good for them? Does anyone know if there will still be construction going on at that time or if it is expected to be done by then?


The Jambo House pool is zero entry which is great for younger kids. The slide is better suited to younger kids since it's pretty small. I believe you will be able to use the Kidani pool as well but it will be quite a hike (1/2 mile) to get there.  Construction is supposed to be finished by Sep 1st but if there is anything still going on at that time it should just be interior work at the far end of Kidani. 



> And I think someone posted that the resort has dedicated bus service. Is that the case? Is it a really long ride to get to all the parks?


Yes they have dedicated buses but I expect they will be making two stops (Jambo and Kidani) once Kidani opens.



> Is it hard to get a reservation at the 7 month window?


There are not very many Value 2BRs. There are 10 2BR lockoffs in the Value category but some of those get "locked off" and rented as 1BRs and Studios so in reality there may be only five Value 2BRs available for booking. They are popular due to their low cost but you are going at a slower time of year so that will help.  Just be sure you call right when your booking window opens.


----------



## ADP

stopher1 said:


> Hey there AKV buddies!  We just returned on Saturday from a 9 day stay in the world, with 5 nights at AKV.  We did a split stay at BWV / AKV and had a wonderful time.  I do have some photos that are AKV specific that I'll try to post tomorrow or so.  It was wonderful to be at AKV.  We loved it so much, and can't wait to return.  We know we're going back in Jan. 2010 having invited my folks to come along, and are talking about something in mid-09 as well, but we already have a trip planned for VWL for our 15th anniversary next March...  but who knows.  We've also begun the paperwork for our add-on  so we're pretty excited about that.
> 
> The animals were awesome!  Our camera isn't the best quality, but it sure was fun trying out some new things.  We LOVED Boma (our first time eating there) - and actually enjoyed both a dinner and a breakfast there.  We weren't thrilled with the Mara at all.
> 
> _I can't wait to go back!_



Glad you had a great time!  Thanks for reporting back.


----------



## MamaCrush

stopher1 said:


> We LOVED Boma (our first time eating there) - and actually enjoyed both a dinner and a breakfast there.  We weren't thrilled with the Mara at all.



stopher--- what was it that you didn't like about Mara?  Was it the selection, quality, atmosphere?  My family is a pretty plain ole meat and potatoes / chicken nuggets / pizza kind of crew, so I'm just curious!


----------



## popstar7867

marvali said:


> Love to hear some reports about Jiko.  We have eaten at Boma, but haven't tried Jiko yet.  We will be at AKV the first of January, and then back in Kidani the end of June, so interested in any feedback of what you particularly liked or disliked about Jiko.  Planning to make ADRs for our June trip soon and thinking about trying it out.
> 
> Love the pics Mike.  I took some when we were there last summer, probably from that same hallway window based on the angle and field of vision.  It is really coming along.  Can't wait to stay there in June.



We absolutely LOVE Jiko!!!  It is a must do for us every single trip!  I'm a really picky eater and find so much there I love to eat.  The Barbeque Chicken flatbread is out of this world.  It sounds a bit weird in the description on the menu but it tasted unbelievable.  The bread sampler is also really really yummy there too.  My fiance and I always get the filet with mac and cheese and it is the best steak I have ever had and there are a lot of good steak places where I live.  I've also had a lot of steaks on Disney property and Jiko blows all the other places out of the water!  The wait staff is always superb there too!  I would definitely try it...its pricey but definitely worth it!


----------



## LOLA2

Can I Get A Sv If I Book Concierge?


----------



## Yen Sid

LOLA2 said:


> Can I Get A Sv If I Book Concierge?


 
Yes


----------



## mlacreta

Hi LisaS, thanks for all the info it was much appreciated! Do you think there might be a shuttle one could take from the lodge to Kidani? At OKW we were so far from the pool we had to take the bus there anyway too. Hubby is nervous about the room sizes with our big group but I doubt we'll be in them much anyway but we may forfeit a day and split our stay between OKW and AKV. (Well, plus the 2 days we stay at BCV!) Quite a bit of hopping but it may be worth it if we're not sure how well AKV will work for the family I think!


----------



## LisaS

LOLA2 said:


> Can I Get A Sv If I Book Concierge?


You can request a SV, but it's not guaranteed. There are five 2BR lockoffs on the Concierge floor. Three face the Sunset Savanna and two face the pool area. The SV is not the greatest because you are in a corner of the Sunset Savanna and so high up that the tree tops block part of the view. I would still take a SV over a pool view if I was given a choice but just don't expect a great view if you do get one.


----------



## LisaS

mlacreta said:


> Hi LisaS, thanks for all the info it was much appreciated! Do you think there might be a shuttle one could take from the lodge to Kidani? At OKW we were so far from the pool we had to take the bus there anyway too. Hubby is nervous about the room sizes with our big group but I doubt we'll be in them much anyway but we may forfeit a day and split our stay between OKW and AKV. (Well, plus the 2 days we stay at BCV!) Quite a bit of hopping but it may be worth it if we're not sure how well AKV will work for the family I think!


If they have plans to shuttle people between buildings, they haven't announced it yet. I hope they do offer something for those who don't want to walk a half mile to get from one building to the other. Maybe they will run some of the buses one way (stop at Jambo first and then Kidani) and some the other way (Kidani first, then Jambo) so you could hop on at one stop and get off at the other.


----------



## Cinderella1122

LisaS said:


> If they have plans to shuttle people between buildings, they haven't announced it yet. I hope they do offer something for those who don't want to walk a half mile to get from one building to the other. Maybe they will run some of the buses one way (stop at Jambo first and then Kidani) and some the other way (Kidani first, then Jambo) so you could hop on at one stop and get off at the other.



Wow, I didn't realize that from the door of one building to the door of the other building was a half mile.  My brother loves the pool at Jambo house. Our last stay at AKV this past August, he was in the pool everynight. Such a long hike everyday could get a little annoying.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Such a long hike everyday could get a little annoying.



*And it could be longer than half a mile if you get one of the further rooms at Kidani.   
But the new pool at Kidani is going to be very nice from the description---so maybe your brother will find a new favorite pool.  *


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

Well, after spending a couple of years hesitating to join, my family and I are finally members.  We just bought 160 points at AKV and can't wait to take our first vacation.  Living on the West Coast, we are primarily Disneyland guests so a trip out to Disney World should be a blast for our kids.  This is my first posting, but I have a feeling that I will be more and more active here on these forums while we try to figure out how the program works and how to best use our points.

When we finally do use those points, you can bet that we'll post a few photos here on this thread!


----------



## DVC Mike

The Rivers' Rats said:


> Well, after spending a couple of years hesitating to join, my family and I are finally members. We just bought 160 points at AKV and can't wait to take our first vacation. Living on the West Coast, we are primarily Disneyland guests so a trip out to Disney World should be a blast for our kids. This is my first posting, but I have a feeling that I will be more and more active here on these forums while we try to figure out how the program works and how to best use our points.


 
Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## jerseygal

Welcome! Congrats on AKV Kidani!   

From some recent AKV pics, it looks like Kidani is certainly coming along!

Cannot wait to see the Sumawait Springs Pool as it is being constructed!


----------



## Cinderella1122

MiaSRN62 said:


> *And it could be longer than half a mile if you get one of the further rooms at Kidani.
> But the new pool at Kidani is going to be very nice from the description---so maybe your brother will find a new favorite pool.  *




I hope so! The new water play area looks pretty neat too.


----------



## mlacreta

does anyone know when the new pool area is slated to be finished?


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

mlacreta said:


> does anyone know when the new pool area is slated to be finished?



The DVC member site only says that it is scheduled to open in early 2009...no exact date/month though.


----------



## dairyqueenmom

I just read about the entire thread.  I picked up some great information.  We have been owners at AKV for about a year.  We went home for our 1st visit in May.  We had a 2bd room SV.  Was disappointed with the construction view, very few animals.  I know that will not be the case on future trips, but I don't know if I will spend the points again.  

I have become a points miser.  I have a value studio booked for Jan. 11-14 for my 40th birthday with my sister and we have a 2bd value booked for Aug. 9-16. 

I am excited we have a 40% chance of a SV.  

Has anyone been in both the value and regular 2bd at Jamba.  Was the size difference huge.  I really felt the regular 2bd was huge.


----------



## karmakimmie

hi everybody!

first time posting to the AKV thread...just wanted to say hello and introduce myself...my name is Kim and I'm from just outside of Nashville, Tn. My DH and I (and DS-5) just bought 100 points at AKV and I am just itching to make that first ressie! I know for sure we'll go in November, but I'm trying to convince DH to let me have a girls long weekend in May!   

I've totally enjoyed catching up on this thread and am so proud to be an owner! I can't wait for my first trip home   

cheers all!


----------



## twinklebug

karmakimmie said:


> hi everybody!
> 
> first time posting to the AKV thread...just wanted to say hello and introduce myself...my name is Kim and I'm from just outside of Nashville, Tn. My DH and I (and DS-5) just bought 100 points at AKV and I am just itching to make that first ressie! I know for sure we'll go in November, but I'm trying to convince DH to let me have a girls long weekend in May!
> 
> I've totally enjoyed catching up on this thread and am so proud to be an owner! I can't wait for my first trip home
> 
> cheers all!



I don't need a crystal ball to see the words "add on" in your future...  Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## LOLA2

So there is no concierge in Kidani village?

What about grand villas?  And does anyone know if it is the same floorplan as 
the one in Jambo house?

Will there be any counter service  over their or must you walk over to Jambo?


----------



## MiaSRN62

LOLA2 said:


> So there is no concierge in Kidani village?
> 
> What about grand villas?  And does anyone know if it is the same floorplan as
> the one in Jambo house?
> 
> Will there be any counter service  over their or must you walk over to Jambo?



*Hi Lola, 
No concierge in Kidani.   And you are correct, there is no counter service at Kidani.    There is talk of a general store that may offer some quick-to-go items, but no details.   And I agree, this is one of my reasons for disappointment.  I think there was also talk that some sandwiches or similar could be sold at the new pool bar ?  

I'm not as familiar with the GV floor plans but I thought I read there were some differences ?  *




> my name is Kim and I'm from just outside of Nashville, Tn. My DH and I (and DS-5) just bought 100 points at AKV and I am just itching to make that first ressie!



*CONGRATS Kim and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 HOME !*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ok Lola, 
I found Lisa's post about the GV's.  Looks like Jambo House GV's are larger and all rooms on one floor.   
Kidani will be slightly smaller but be on 2 floors.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=17951014#post17951014&highlight=akv+gv+floor+plan


----------



## kristenrice

The lack of a counter service restaurant at Kidani was a disappointment to me too.  I had my heart set on taking my parents to Kidani in 2010, but after my recent stay, I have reconsidered. 

First, I noticed that the standard rooms at Jambo are located close to the front of the building.  This means that the walk to the lobby, bus stop, pool and restaurants is much shorter than the savanna view rooms.  The view from the standard rooms at Jambo is a pool view, and most of them look pretty nice.  I just stayed in a SV studio and I wasn't "wowed"...it was nice, but not awe-inspiring.  The view was offset by the long walk (past the standard rooms) to get to our room.  There are TONS of places around the resort to sit and observe the savanna.

Second, I LOVED the Mara!   They had great food choices and I like that we could eat inside, outside or walk up to the room.  It is a little small for such a large resort so I imagine that it can get pretty crowded during busy times.

It will "cost" us 265 points to stay in a savanna view room, but only 205 to stay standard.  I do NOT want a parking lot view so I have to choose either standard at Jambo or spring for a savanna view.  I have reconsidered and I am going to save the 60 points and do a standard at Jambo.  I think we'll save Kidani for a trip when we do a 1BR with just our family. Besides, with the points I've "saved", I was able to book a 1BR value for June !


----------



## karmakimmie

hey Twinkle! you can read it a mile away can't you! I already wish I'd gotten more points...hopefully it will be just a matter of time before I can convince DH that he wished he'd gotten more points too 

have an awesome time with the mouse in December...that's my goal one year when DS is a bit older


----------



## LOLA2

So does the Geand villa have use of concierge snacking area?  If not I wonder way the grand villa does not have highter points to be concierge if you want it.


----------



## LisaS

LOLA2 said:


> So does the Geand villa have use of concierge snacking area?  If not I wonder way the grand villa does not have highter points to be concierge if you want it.


No, guests staying in a GV are not given access to the Concierge Lounge. I believe some GV guests have asked about paying extra for an upgrade to allow their group to access the lounge and were told it was not allowed.


----------



## karmakimmie

I'm thinking about an early December trip home (makes me happy to say still  ) and I'm just curious what kind of decorations show up at AKV for the holidays? Anyone been and have pics to share?


----------



## timandlesley

So do ALL the standard view rooms at AKL Jambo have a pool view? What is a difference between the value, standard and savannah locations. We have a savannah booked for 4 nights in a studio but I am considering changing this so we save points, would definitely do it if I knew it was a pool view? Any tips? It will be our first trip home and I want it to be great but I also want to get the best use of my points since DH and I will be returning for Food and Wine Festival.
Lesley


----------



## LisaS

timandlesley said:


> So do ALL the standard view rooms at AKL Jambo have a pool view? What is a difference between the value, standard and savannah locations. We have a savannah booked for 4 nights in a studio but I am considering changing this so we save points, would definitely do it if I knew it was a pool view? Any tips? It will be our first trip home and I want it to be great but I also want to get the best use of my points since DH and I will be returning for Food and Wine Festival.
> Lesley


Yes, all of the Standard View rooms in Jambo House have a pool view.

There are two defined views at AKV: "savanna view" and "standard view". A savanna view is just what is says. A standard view is defined as a view of "a pool, garden or parking lot".

There are four booking categories at AKV: Value, Standard View, Savanna View and Concierge.

Value: (Jambo House only) Smaller rooms with lower occupancy (for 1BR and 2BR villas). Some of these rooms have a savanna view and the rest have a standard view (pool, garden or parking lot). These are the least expensive rooms due to their size. They are located along the Giraffe and Ostrich trails which run along the front (parking lot side) of Jambo House.

Standard View: Rooms with a standard view (pool, garden or parking lot). In Jambo House, all of the Standard View rooms face the pool. In Kidani the Standard View rooms could face the pool, a garden or the parking lot. These are the second least expensive rooms due to their view.

Savanna View: Rooms with a savanna view. These are the second most expensive rooms due to their view.

Concierge: (Jambo House only) Rooms with concierge service, with either a savanna view or a standard view (fortunately only pool view in this case, no parking lot views!). These are the most expensive rooms due to the service level. They are located on the 6th floor of Jambo House. There are a total of five 2BR lockoffs, three of which face the Sunset Savanna and the other two face the pool area.


----------



## timandlesley

Thank you so very much for your quick reply. I just changed our ressie to Standard View saving us a ton of points and allowing my husband and I to stay Concierge when we return in November, YEAH!!!
Thanks,
Lesley


----------



## draw

Are there any safaris from the lodge that a non conciere level guest can book?   TIA   I'm doing a girls trip in May.


----------



## Donald is #1

draw said:


> Are there any safaris from the lodge that a non conciere level guest can book?   TIA   I'm doing a girls trip in May.



Yes, if you are staying at AKL/AKV, then you can book the sunset safari (Wayama (spelling?)).  This safari is on the savannas at AKL itself and includes a family style dinner at Jiko.  However, it costs about $200 per person.


----------



## lagunn

Could somebody tell me how many days out i can book Sunrise Safari.?
Do i phone MS to book?
thankyou in advance.


----------



## marvali

draw said:


> Are there any safaris from the lodge that a non conciere level guest can book?   TIA   I'm doing a girls trip in May.



Wanyama Safari is available.



lagunn said:


> Could somebody tell me how many days out i can book Sunrise Safari.?
> Do i phone MS to book?
> thankyou in advance.



For information about the Sunrise Safari and the Wanyama Safari, use the link to the DIS information page.  There is a table that gives costs, available days, etc. and then below is a write-up for each that tells how far in advance each can be booked, along with additional info.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/tours.htm


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lagunn said:


> Could somebody tell me how many days out i can book Sunrise Safari.?
> Do i phone MS to book?
> thankyou in advance.




I just called yesterday to book the Sunrise Safari.  Normally you can book it 180 days out, but apparently it's on the same system as the dining and they can't book out that far and don't know when they'll be able to start booking May.  Apparently the Wildlife Excursion is different and is booked at 90 days.


----------



## wideeyes

Hi all. I own at AKV, I brought in September while at WDW.

 I have booked my first stay there for October staying in a Savanah View studio at Kidani, really looking forward to staying there.


----------



## karmakimmie

wideeyes said:


> Hi all. I own at AKV, I brought in September while at WDW.
> 
> I have booked my first stay there for October staying in a Savanah View studio at Kidani, really looking forward to staying there.



hi Claire! I just booked my first stay at AKV for September at Jambo House, and like you, I can't wait!    It will be my first DVC trip and I'm not sure how I'll wait that long


----------



## wideeyes

karmakimmie said:


> hi Claire! I just booked my first stay at AKV for September at Jambo House, and like you, I can't wait!    It will be my first DVC trip and I'm not sure how I'll wait that long



Hi, It is exciting isn't it? My DD who is 7 loves Animals so I know she is going to love it. I can't wait to see what the new pool is like.

We are having our first DVC stay in May at BCV for the flower festival,as my DD also loves flowers and gardening, anything to do with nature really. 

Enjoy planning your trip


----------



## wideeyes

Just booked a value 1 bed for some of our trip, they look lovely so really wanted to try one out.  So we are doing 8 nights in a studio SV then 4 nights in a value 1 bed, 3 night DCL and 3 nights value 1 bed again. I can't wait now.


----------



## Cinderella1122

I can't wait to book my first stay at AKV as a member! We are looking at 6 nights in a savanna view studio during christmas week  


My first stay as a DVC member is in 13 days! I am spending 2 nights at VWL.


----------



## Slowbee

We bought last year and have had 2 stays on our points with our 3rd coming up in 3 weeks.. we love it..


----------



## stacikristine

I've loved reading all of the threads!   I'm getting married in 25 days     and we've already reserved a studio room at AKV for Sept!   Can't wait!


----------



## marvali

We arrive at WDW in exactly five weeks for our first stay at our home resort of AKV.  We have been looking forward to it ever since we visited there and ate at Boma on our vacation last summer.

We know the crowds will be huge around New Year's, but we can't wait to experience the holiday season and all the decorations and "magical" atmosphere for the first time.


----------



## experiment818

We are leaving in 9 days for our first trip home to AKV. 
We can't wait.  We are staying in a 1BR Sav view. 
It will be DW, myself and my father.  It will be my father's first time going to WDW.


----------



## Donald is #1

experiment818 said:


> We are leaving in 9 days for our first trip home to AKV.
> We can't wait.  We are staying in a 1BR Sav view.
> It will be DW, myself and my father.  It will be my father's first time going to WDW.



Have an awesome trip!


----------



## blossomz

Hi all..
I am planning a stay this summer and was trying for a kidani room to see what it is like.  We are waitlisted at Jambo..which is fine..I really like it at the main lodge.  However..my uncle and his wife and son travel with us and are also members.  So they are also waitlisted...I called MS and they put in a note about trying to keep us together..but the bigger concern is if one of us gets Kidani and the other gets Jambo.  If a waitlist comes through it automatically cancels the original reservation.  So I called the dvc member satisfaction team.  There is NO transportation between the 2 resorts at this time..which makes no sense to me!  They said they are waiting to hear from members if that is something we want.  It is a half mile trek between the 2 if you want to check out the restaurant or go to the new pool.  If you all wouldn't mind making a comment to DVC that there clearly needs to be some type of transportation available for DVC members between the 2 so that we can use the amenities at both as promised I would really appreciate it.  They did say the more they here from members the better.  Thanks...


----------



## draw

It would be a very long walk in a wet bathing suit.


----------



## twinklebug

blossomz said:


> ...  There is NO transportation between the 2 resorts at this time..which makes no sense to me!  They said they are waiting to hear from members if that is something we want.



Well, there will be some sort of transportation in at least one direction as the park buses will pick up/drop off at both buildings. (BTW - I consider both the Kidani and Jumbo buildings to be the same resort, just separated physically and with separate check in counters to make it a bit easier - please inform me if I am wrong in this regards)



blossomz said:


> It is a half mile trek between the 2 if you want to check out the restaurant or go to the new pool.



We trek much farther in the parks. 1/2 mile won't kill anyone I know. I hope they do a nice job of creating a landscaped walkway to get from one building to the other though. Walking along the parking lots would detract from the AKV experience.


----------



## blossomz

What MS told me is that they are actually being considered as 2 separate resorts at this time.  The buses will run separately, not necessarily stopping first at one building and then the next.   I know when I purchased they said that it would be one resort and that guests will be able to access all of the amenities at both...


----------



## minnie2

?  how fast are the rooms for Kidini booking up?  
We just got back from 7 days at WDW on developer points  and DH is Disney fried.  Of course me and the kids could have stayed many more days!  
Well today is the day I need to book for next yr and DH is being stingy with the points!  I want to stay Monday through Friday night and he wants to leave Thursday night.  He wants to bank points.  With my plan we still back  some but not as much as he wants.  I am hoping in a few months he comes around once the past trip is a memory.  

Now part of me wants to just book my extra day and we can change it if need be but knowing my DH I best not do that.  So how hard do you think it will be to add an extra day on in a few months and still get a 1 bedroom with a SV?


----------



## Glendamax

Here are 2 video clips from my trip report, of the one bedroom.


----------



## experiment818

Glendamax said:


> Here are 2 video clips from my trip report, of the one bedroom.




Thanks for the videos.  Those are great.
We will be arriving on Dec. 7th and we are staying in a 1 BR, so this was great to get of idea of what the room will look like.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Glenda...enjoyed your videos.  We also taped our 1 bedroom in August.  My videos are pretty similar to yours so won't post them so as not to bore anyone.  

But I thought your pool view was really pretty.   Your comments about "embarrassing things" being out for the video was too funny.  Gotta love not having daily mousekeeping for reasons such as that   *


----------



## minnie2

thanks for the videos!  They got me so excited for our stay next Nov!


----------



## Marc A.

Are the coffee makers in the villas normal coffee makers or are they like the ones in regular disney rooms???
Anyone have sample fax request letters they have used for AKV's???
thanks


----------



## experiment818

Marc A. said:


> Are the coffee makers in the villas normal coffee makers or are they like the ones in regular disney rooms???
> Anyone have sample fax request letters they have used for AKV's???
> thanks



What type of coffee filters do the coffee makers use?

Thanks.


----------



## tink_lover

I just got off the phone with MS and booked our first stay!!  I wasn't all that excited until now about it.  We bought AKV without staying there so this will really be our first time.  We are booked in a 1BR SV -


----------



## twinklebug

Marc A. said:


> Are the coffee makers in the villas normal coffee makers or are they like the ones in regular disney rooms???
> Anyone have sample fax request letters they have used for AKV's???
> thanks





experiment818 said:


> What type of coffee filters do the coffee makers use?
> 
> Thanks.



They're normal 12 cup coffee makers, in both the studios and multi bedroom units. Think Mr. Coffee style.


----------



## Laneychris

We own at AKV and have not stayed there yet.  Can't wait to go, I think it is the best resort they have for the theme.


----------



## Donald is #1

Laneychris said:


> We own at AKV and have not stayed there yet.  Can't wait to go, I think it is the best resort they have for the theme.



You will love it!  I returned a few weeks ago from my second trip and this time I had my sister, niece (10) and nephew (11) with me.  This was their first time there and they were jsut so amazed!


----------



## Tinkerbellcrafter

We just did an add on for AKV and have never toured...we plan to do that in 6 days!

Just curious, another poster indicated they were on a waitlist for June already...what type of room is this that is waitlisted?

Love the thread and videos!


----------



## marvali

Enjoyed the videos Glendamax.  We have our first stay at AKV coming up over New Year's.  We head down in just four weeks.     

Anyone who has stayed in a 1BR Concierge, can you tell me how these rooms compare to the other booking category 1BRs at AKV?  Are these the largest 1BRs?

I am pretty sure they will sleep five with the sleeper chair since I think the Value are the only ones that don't have it.  Is this correct?

Thanks and we can't wait to get there.


----------



## Cinderella1122

Glendamax said:


> Here are 2 video clips from my trip report, of the one bedroom.




Great videos! Watching them made me homesick! We stayed in a 1 bedroom pool view back in August (room 5432). It was fantastic. I enjoyed sitting out on the balcony in the early morning, or when a storm came threw and the pool was closed. It made for a lovely peaceful view.


----------



## Marc A.

Anyone ever made room requests for Villas???
If so do you fax to the regular room fax line.


----------



## BrentR

DW and I just purchased 100 AKV points. Just signed docs at noon today!! Booked our first visit for the end of Sept beg of October for F&W.  Can't wait to stay in our new "Home"


----------



## blossomz

Tinkerbellcrafter said:


> We just did an add on for AKV and have never toured...we plan to do that in 6 days!
> 
> Just curious, another poster indicated they were on a waitlist for June already...what type of room is this that is waitlisted?
> 
> Love the thread and videos!



I am waitlisted for a 2 BR Savanna view and my uncle for a 1 BR savannah view!


----------



## kristenrice

Glendamax said:


> Here are 2 video clips from my trip report, of the one bedroom.



Glendamax, were you in a standard 1BR or a value?  We are doing a value 1BR in June and I am trying to picture how much smaller it will be.


----------



## Donald is #1

BrentR said:


> DW and I just purchased 100 AKV points. Just signed docs at noon today!! Booked our first visit for the end of Sept beg of October for F&W.  Can't wait to stay in our new "Home"



Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## bubba_mouse

My wife and I are waiting for ROFR on our first DVC contract at AKV.  We are already planning our first trip.  We will have almost enough points for how long we want to stay.  We have some friends that are DVC members and they have extra points that we are trying to work out a deal for, we just don't know how many we will need.  If we get a value studio we only need a couple of points but we will need more if we have to get a Standard or SV (we aren't holding out much hope for a value).  So how do we handle the reservation?  Call and reserve as much as we can and then call our friend and get the points transferred and then call back and book the rest of the trip, or call and see what is available, then call to transfer points, and then call back to make reservations.   Our projected date of when we will be in the DVC system and can make reservations is just a few days before the 7 month mark of when we want to stay at AKV so we would like to get it all cleared up before we reach that point and AKV is open to everyone.


----------



## twinklebug

bubba_mouse said:


> My wife and I are waiting for ROFR on our first DVC contract at AKV.  We are already planning our first trip.


Almost - congrats  I hope it all works out for you.  


bubba_mouse said:


> We will have almost enough points for how long we want to stay.  We have some friends that are DVC members and they have extra points that we are trying to work out a deal for, we just don't know how many we will need.


 You should take some time and review the rules for transferring points - last I checked, only one transfer per year is allowed in and one out. This will apply to your friends account too, so they might not feel it's worth it doing it for just a couple. My suggestion, since they're friends anyhow, and if they don't mind, rent & have them book one night for you. No transfers involved. Simply mention to Member services to note on your reservation that you also have a night booked on xx/xx/xx and you'd like to stay in the same room (repeat this upon check in to verify they understand and can make the arrangements) 


bubba_mouse said:


> If we get a value studio we only need a couple of points but we will need more if we have to get a Standard or SV (we aren't holding out much hope for a value).  So how do we handle the reservation?  Call and reserve as much as we can and then call our friend and get the points transferred and then call back and book the rest of the trip, or call and see what is available, then call to transfer points, and then call back to make reservations.


Once you're in the system (this can take quite some time with resales) you can call and see what's available. Until then I wouldn't worry about this 


bubba_mouse said:


> Our projected date of when we will be in the DVC system and can make reservations is just a few days before the 7 month mark of when we want to stay at AKV so we would like to get it all cleared up before we reach that point and AKV is open to everyone.


Watch that 7 month window bit with transferred points. Those points still belong to the owner's home Resort and you will only be able to use them prior to the 7 month window at AKV if they are AKV home points. After then of course, all resort points are good.


----------



## BrentR

Donald is #1 said:


> Congratulations and welcome home!



Thanks we are *very excited *about our new home although we love SSR. It was so quiet and when you were at the resort it was a great escape from the hectic pace of the parks.


----------



## bubba_mouse

Thanks twinklebug for the good information.  We are still weighing all of out options about the trip, trying to figure out the best way to do everything that we want to in the week we will be there.


----------



## Disney_Lunatic

I had a FedEx missed package hanger on the door when I got home yesterday at four in the afternoon.  It was, of course, the paperwork from DVC for our AKV purchase from last week's Thanksgiving at Disneyworld.  Of course the hang tag says that it will be available after six in the evening.  That was a VERY long two hours, let me tell you.

I got the package from FedEx and made it back home to find out that my DW hasn't made it home yet.  Being the kind and loving DH that I am, I wait until she gets in at 7:30 to open the box to see that they misspelled my name on the contract.  The pragmatist in me thinks, "Ok, it's got an extra 'e' in the name...the social security number and the address are correct, no big deal...fill it out and send it back and worry about the name change later."

While I'm at work today I get a call from the DW that she is on the other phone with DVC and she wants me to hear them tell me that I need to have them send me another set of papers with my name spelled correctly.  The first question out of my mouth, of course, is, "Do we get another tote bag as well?"  It turns out that my DW had asked the same question before calling me.  I knew that I loved her for a reason. I never did get an asnwer about whether we'll get a second tote or not.  Guess I'll have to wait and see...the wait is going to be hard to take a second time.


----------



## purplepeg

oh that hurts


----------



## experiment818

We just arrived at AKV last night.  
We are staying in a 1 BR SV.  Room 5319 which faces the Arusha Savanna and is HA.  I am amazed at how much you can hear coming from AK.  You can hear people screaming (I am assuming as they are plunging down Expedition Everest).  We could hear the primates from asia early this morning.  We can hear what sounds like a train whistle every once in a while. 

Loving the resort so far. 

Scott


----------



## BigDogHU75

experiment818 said:


> We just arrived at AKV last night.
> We are staying in a 1 BR SV.  Room 5319 which faces the Arusha Savanna and is HA.  I am amazed at how much you can hear coming from AK.  You can hear people screaming (I am assuming as they are plunging down Expedition Everest).  We could hear the primates from asia early this morning.  We can hear what sounds like a train whistle every once in a while.
> 
> Loving the resort so far.
> 
> Scott



How was your trip?  We will be leaving for our first visit home in 32 days.      I cannot wait.


----------



## SunnieRN

Glendamax thank you so much for sharing the videos, awesome!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Just 13 days before we get back to AKV.  No CL this time though.  We'll be in a 2 bedroom Savanna  view.  WE requested Arusha rock.


----------



## Goofy442

We bought back in Sept. at AKV and just wondering how did you all add those pictures at bottom of your threads. Everyday I'm learning how to do different things. Thanks


----------



## Marc A.

In the villa's that do have a washer and dryer you still need to bring
detergent, dryer sheets, etc.... correct?


----------



## TINKERIFIC




----------



## BigDogHU75

Goofy442 said:


> We bought back in Sept. at AKV and just wondering how did you all add those pictures at bottom of your threads. Everyday I'm learning how to do different things. Thanks



Welcome Home!

Go to this thread for instructions and recent DVC signatures:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1980918


----------



## Donald is #1

Marc A. said:


> In the villa's that do have a washer and dryer you still need to bring
> detergent, dryer sheets, etc.... correct?



It depends upon how many loads of laundry you do.  There should be a box of tide for 1 load and a dryer sheet for 1 load.


----------



## marvali

Donald is #1 said:


> It depends upon how many loads of laundry you do.  There should be a box of tide for 1 load and a dryer sheet for 1 load.


We were just there 1/1-1/4 and there was a 1-load box of tide, but I don't remember seeing a dryer sheet.  We always take laundry detergent, dryer sheets/fabric softener to wash enough loads to reduce the amount of stuff we have to pack.  We also take extra dishwasher detergent so we don't run out.  There is plenty of dishwashing liquid to get you through.


----------



## Donald is #1

marvali said:


> We were just there 1/1-1/4 and there was a 1-load box of tide, but I don't remember seeing a dryer sheet.  We always take laundry detergent, dryer sheets/fabric softener to wash enough loads to reduce the amount of stuff we have to pack.  We also take extra dishwasher detergent so we don't run out.  There is plenty of dishwashing liquid to get you through.




Hmmm, now you have me second guessing myself.     I have laundry detergent and dryer sheets in my owners locker so I used that.  Thinking it over, I stayed at 3 resorts during my December trip and I think that one of the resorts may have only had detergent but no dryer sheets.  The other ones I think had a dryer sheet.  

I guess I am going to have to pay more attention.


----------



## bobbiwoz

marvali said:


> We were just there 1/1-1/4 and there was a 1-load box of tide, but I don't remember seeing a dryer sheet.  We always take laundry detergent, dryer sheets/fabric softener to wash enough loads to reduce the amount of stuff we have to pack.  We also take extra dishwasher detergent so we don't run out.  There is plenty of dishwashing liquid to get you through.



Housekeeping will give you more dishwasher detergent, we always ask for more.

Bobbi


----------



## Goofy442

Does anyone know whether or not Kidani Village will have concierge. I know at Jambo House there is but not sure about Kidani.


----------



## Donald is #1

Goofy442 said:


> Does anyone know whether or not Kidani Village will have concierge. I know at Jambo House there is but not sure about Kidani.



Unfortunately, Kidani will not have concierge level rooms.


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

We bought 160 points back in October of '08.  So far, our only DVC trip (using developer points) was to the Grand Californian this Christmas.  I can't wait until we finally head to WDW and see the AKV for ourselves!


----------



## blossomz

Hi all!  Just checking in..My waitlists came through for Kidani in June!     Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## Donald is #1

blossomz said:


> Hi all!  Just checking in..My waitlists came through for Kidani in June!     Can't wait to check it out!



Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## stopher1

Hey guys - I haven't been on in a while, but I had to share, that while it took longer than I was wanting it to - we finally added on 50 more points at AKV today!     We're very excited here... now just waiting to go back!


----------



## DVC Mike

stopher1 said:


> we finally added on 50 more points at AKV today!  We're very excited here... now just waiting to go back!


 
Congrats!


----------



## Goofy442

Donald is #1 thanks for info. quess I will have to stay at Jambo house.


----------



## purplepeg

Just booked the rest of our first dvc stay for August, can you say excited?
We're doing Aug 10-15 at Saratoga Spring with developer points and then AK Jambo house from the 15th until the 21st.  Can't wait.


----------



## Tikihula

Disney_Lunatic said:


> I got the package from FedEx and made it back home to find out that my DW hasn't made it home yet.  Being the kind and loving DH that I am, I wait until she gets in at 7:30 to open the box to see that they misspelled my name on the contract.  The pragmatist in me thinks, "Ok, it's got an extra 'e' in the name...the social security number and the address are correct, no big deal...fill it out and send it back and worry about the name change later."
> 
> While I'm at work today I get a call from the DW that she is on the other phone with DVC and she wants me to hear them tell me that I need to have them send me another set of papers with my name spelled correctly.  The first question out of my mouth, of course, is, "Do we get another tote bag as well?"  It turns out that my DW had asked the same question before calling me.  I knew that I loved her for a reason. I never did get an asnwer about whether we'll get a second tote or not.  Guess I'll have to wait and see...the wait is going to be hard to take a second time.




We had the same thing happen - they got my DH's name wrong on the contract and had to resend us all that paperwork.  Didn't get another tote the second time around.


----------



## Donald is #1

stopher1 said:


> Hey guys - I haven't been on in a while, but I had to share, that while it took longer than I was wanting it to - we finally added on 50 more points at AKV today!     We're very excited here... now just waiting to go back!



Congratulations!!! 




purplepeg said:


> Just booked the rest of our first dvc stay for August, can you say excited?
> We're doing Aug 10-15 at Saratoga Spring with developer points and then AK Jambo house from the 15th until the 21st.  Can't wait.



Awesome!  You will have an awesome time!


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I can't remember if I posted this on this thread yet, but I booked AKV for Dec '09 this week.  I have a 1 BR SV room in Kidani from 12/5 until 12/15.   My first booking experience with the new rules is very favorable!  I called 2 days into my 11 month window and I was able to book all but the last night.  Then I called 2 days later and added the last night.


----------



## wildernessDad

Don't know if you've all heard or if it's been posted here yet, but Peter H. Dominick Jr., the architect and designer of WL, AKL and GCV has died of an apparent heart attack at age 67.


----------



## brookelizabeth

I don't believe I have posted here yet, but wanted to join in on the AKV chat.     We are new owners and currently booked for December 8-15 in a 1 bedroom Standard View at Kidani!  We are headed to SSR in just 8 days (Developer points), I hope to make it over to AKL and get some construction pictures (and Zebra Domes...)

I can't wait for May when the first pictures of AKV start rolling in!!!  



(And hello to my fellow Jambo Lite peeps who are here too!  )


----------



## brookelizabeth

wildernessDad said:


> Don't know if you've all heard or if it's been posted here yet, but Peter H. Dominick Jr., the architect and designer of WL, AKL and GCV has died of an apparent heart attack at age 67.


 
I heard this too. Very sad.


----------



## twinklebug

brookelizabeth said:


> I heard this too. Very sad.



He left the world with 3 beautiful resorts & probably more that we're unaware of. I hope his family knows how much magic he added to the world.


----------



## Glendamax

Hey DISers! So sorry to disappear - had issues with my computer . . . 
Glad you enjoyed the video clips I posted. I tried to show what I'd want to see if I had any questions. Hope they helped! I finally finished adding pics to my trip report, so you can see more there. The link is above the Alien Pic of me in my siggie.




kristenrice said:


> Glendamax, were you in a standard 1BR or a value?  We are doing a value 1BR in June and I am trying to picture how much smaller it will be.



Again, sorry to get back to you sooooo late. I stayed in a standard 1BR. I don't think the value will be much smaller. I've stayed in both value and standard Studios, and to me, they weren't much different in size. So I'm _assuming_, the 1BRs wouldn't be that different either.

Have a great day!


----------



## CocosMeme

This is my first post on this thread, but certainly won't be my last. DH and I bought AKV sight unseen in Oct. of '07. Made our first visit last May for a week and loved it! I could sit on my balcony with savannah view and never get tired of it. We are going to HHI in May to check it out for the kids and grandkids (three kids - six grandkids). We made our December ressie at the 11 month window for Dec. 7 - 14. DH is a former Air Force pilot and we are hoping to see the Dec. 10 shuttle launch if it doesn't get canceled. Got a 1 bedroom savannah at Kidani. I had never been to Disney without kids until last May and was amazed at how much there is to do and see for adults! The kids are scared that they may never get invited to go with us. I had to promise my grandkids that we will plan a family trip in '10.


----------



## Donald is #1

CocosMeme said:


> This is my first post on this thread, but certainly won't be my last. DH and I bought AKV sight unseen in Oct. of '07. Made our first visit last May for a week and loved it! I could sit on my balcony with savannah view and never get tired of it. We are going to HHI in May to check it out for the kids and grandkids (three kids - six grandkids). We made our December ressie at the 11 month window for Dec. 7 - 14. DH is a former Air Force pilot and we are hoping to see the Dec. 10 shuttle launch if it doesn't get canceled. Got a 1 bedroom savannah at Kidani. I had never been to Disney without kids until last May and was amazed at how much there is to do and see for adults! The kids are scared that they may never get invited to go with us. I had to promise my grandkids that we will plan a family trip in '10.





Welcome!!!    

I will be staying at Kidani in December also and will be there Dec 10.  That would be so cool to be able to see a shuttle launch.


----------



## Oshawa

We purchased at AKV last January.  With the bonus points we received for purchasing our contract we booked at 10 day trip to Disneyland staying at the Grand Californian.  This will be our first time going to Disneyland.  We will be making our first trip home in January of next year.  We are really looking forward to it.


----------



## stopher1

Oshawa said:


> We purchased at AKV last January.  With the bonus points we received for purchasing our contract we booked at 10 day trip to Disneyland staying at the Grand Californian.  This will be our first time going to Disneyland.  We will be making our first trip home in January of next year.  We are really looking forward to it.



How fun!  We'll be heading out to DL in less than 2 weeks now, staying at the Grand Californian for our 15th anniversary.  Can't wait... I love DL!  

Our next trip home to AKV won't be until next January, when we bring the grandparents along - their first trip back to WDW since 1995.  We're all looking forward to it.  Now we're debating Kidani or Jambo house... the extra bathroom in the Kidani units definitely is a huge plus, so that's probably where we'll book.


----------



## horselover

Hi there AKV lovers.  It's been a long time since I posted on this thread.  Just got back from a trip at my other home VWL.  It was nice, but not the most relaxing trip.  I was hoping to squeeze in another short trip to AKV in June after the kiddos are out of school.  Called MS today & nada available.  Sigh.  I guess it was not meant to be.  I went on the waitlist but I'm not hopeful.  I've been on the waitlist twice now for other resorts/trips & neither of them has come through.  Looking forward to hearing all about Kidani from all you lucky peeps that were able to snag ressies.


----------



## Oshawa

stopher1 said:


> How fun!  We'll be heading out to DL in less than 2 weeks now, staying at the Grand Californian for our 15th anniversary.  Can't wait... I love DL!
> 
> Our next trip home to AKV won't be until next January, when we bring the grandparents along - their first trip back to WDW since 1995.  We're all looking forward to it.  Now we're debating Kidani or Jambo house... the extra bathroom in the Kidani units definitely is a huge plus, so that's probably where we'll book.



Have a wonderful trip to California and Happy Anniversary.  We are actually going at the end of August to celebrate our 15th wedding anniversary also and I will be running the Disneyland 1/2 while we are there.  
When are you planning on going in January of 2010?  We are going to be there from the 7th to the 17th.  I will be doing the Goofy Challenge at that time.  I have a thing for Disney medals.   Can't wait to book!


----------



## dwelty

We are selling our AKV points.  We did an add on there before they announced VGC.  We just added on at VGC and now will sell an equal number of points at AKV as an exchange.  We had 2 wonderful trips on these points.  We are excited about the Grand Californian but kind of bummed about not being AKV owners anymore.  We still have SSR points so we will try and book at 7 months now and then once Kidani opens.  Oh well, you can't have it all!


----------



## lisareniff

dwelty said:


> We are selling our AKV points.  We did an add on there before they announced VGC.  We just added on at VGC and now will sell an equal number of points at AKV as an exchange.  We had 2 wonderful trips on these points.  We are excited about the Grand Californian but kind of bummed about not being AKV owners anymore.  We still have SSR points so we will try and book at 7 months now and then once Kidani opens.  Oh well, you can't have it all!



Sorry to hear that dwelty.  I know you enjoyed the resort.  


I'm having a little trouble dealing with the "you can't have it all" concept.


----------



## Maroon

Zebra or baby Rhino


----------



## Oshawa

We officially booked our first trip home.  Can't wait to see the place.  We purchased without even stepping foot at the property.  Looking forward to a nice 10 day trip in January.


----------



## dd08

Oshawa said:


> We officially booked our first trip home.  Can't wait to see the place.  We purchased without even stepping foot at the property.  Looking forward to a nice 10 day trip in January.



Us also!

Me and DW and DS's BF are running the 1/2 marathon! 

The whole family will be staying in a 2-BR in Kidani.

DFil and DMil are stoked as this will be the first time they have been to WDW since DW and DSil were kids.

DW and I are thrilled to be able to do this for her family as it's something we may not have done otherwise, a benefit of owning DVC that you can't put in dollars and cents.


----------



## Oshawa

dd08 said:


> Us also!
> 
> Me and DW and DS's BF are running the 1/2 marathon!
> 
> The whole family will be staying in a 2-BR in Kidani.
> 
> DFil and DMil are stoked as this will be the first time they have been to WDW since DW and DSil were kids.
> 
> DW and I are thrilled to be able to do this for her family as it's something we may not have done otherwise, a benefit of owning DVC that you can't put in dollars and cents.



Cool!!   We are staying at Kidani also (two bedroom).  I am going to attempt the Goofy Challenge.   When will you be arriving?  We are staying from the 7th to 17th I have to call for my last day tomorrow.  
I am the only who is running so far.  We might all do the family 5k together.
We are also bringing my cousin and her daughter.  She has never been to Disney before.  I am so excited for her too.  Totally agree with you owning DVC is great to share with family.


----------



## DVC Mike

Just booked my Jan 2010 trip to VWL. That means the next time I call DVC MS will be to book my Mar 2010 trip to AKV. That seems so far away!

We've stayed at Jambo House twice, and Mar 2010 will be our first time in Kidani. We were going to stay in Kidani in May 2009 but ended up planning a trip to Disneyland in California.

Oh well, we end up visiting AKV each trip when we eat at Jiko or Boma.


----------



## SunnieRN

Can't wait to see it in May!  Bought sight unseen also.


----------



## trixiequilts

Bear with me, this is going to seem silly but...

I'm looking for a pic of JUST the carpet in the AKV studio to use for a digital scrapbooking background.  I was there last month and forgot to take one.  

Can anyone help me???


----------



## Marc A.

Is the address to send a package down the same for AKV's and the regular AKL???
If so dows anyone have it on hand???
Thanks


----------



## Donald is #1

Everyone, I saw this information posted on DVCNews.com today.

(This is all para-phased)

Disney has announced the AKL/AKV bus routes for Kidani & Jambo House.

All park buses will stop at Kidani first and then go to Jambo House.  So anyone going from Kidani to Jambo can get on any park bus.

DTD buses will stop at Jambo house first and then Kidani.  So to go from Jambo to Kidani, take a DTD bus.


----------



## stopher1

Donald is #1 said:


> Everyone, I saw this information posted on DVCNews.com today.
> 
> (This is all para-phased)
> 
> Disney has announced the AKL/AKV bus routes for Kidani & Jambo House.
> 
> All park buses will stop at Kidani first and then go to Jambo House.  So anyone going from Kidani to Jambo can get on any park bus.
> 
> DTD buses will stop at Jambo house first and then Kidani.  So to go from Jambo to Kidani, take a DTD bus.



I saw it too... kinda nice when staying at Kidani - which, we just booked our Jan 2010 stay at Kidani this week!    We'll be taking the folks along this time, in a 2-br lock-off SV.  Looking forward to it.  My folks haven't been to WDW since 93 - and our kids are very excited to be able to show it off to them - so much has changed since they last went!!  It's so far off... but thankfully my solo trip next month and my father/sons trip for Star Wars Weekends in June will satisfy... now we just need a quick trip this fall to make it a full Disney year.


----------



## Donald is #1

stopher1 said:


> I saw it too... kinda nice when staying at Kidani - which, we just booked our Jan 2010 stay at Kidani this week!    We'll be taking the folks along this time, in a 2-br lock-off SV.  Looking forward to it.  My folks haven't been to WDW since 93 - and our kids are very excited to be able to show it off to them - so much has changed since they last went!!  It's so far off... but thankfully my solo trip next month and my father/sons trip for Star Wars Weekends in June will satisfy... now we just need a quick trip this fall to make it a full Disney year.



That sounds awesome!  I'll be at Kidani for maybe one night in September and then for 10 nights in December.


----------



## blossomz

trixiequilts said:


> Bear with me, this is going to seem silly but...
> 
> I'm looking for a pic of JUST the carpet in the AKV studio to use for a digital scrapbooking background.  I was there last month and forgot to take one.
> 
> Can anyone help me???



If you PM me your email...believe it or not...I have one!


----------



## LauraLap

I'm getting excited for our trip in November!!!  I know, I know, a long ways away...

I was thinking of trying to get in at BLT but I know that's unlikely.  Do you think I'll regret it?  Right now we have a 2 bedroom SV booked at Kidani village.


----------



## trixiequilts

blossomz said:


> If you PM me your email...believe it or not...I have one!



Got your PM...thank you so much!


----------



## AKV707

LauraLap said:


> I'm getting excited for our trip in November!!!  I know, I know, a long ways away...
> 
> I was thinking of trying to get in at BLT but I know that's unlikely.  Do you think I'll regret it?  Right now we have a 2 bedroom SV booked at Kidani village.



I don't at all.  I really think that AKV is unmatched as a completely immersive experience.  And a 2 br savanna view should be incredible.  There realy is no other resort like this. Enjoy!


----------



## lisah0711

Looking forward to our four night stay in a 2 bedroom savannah view room for Christmas, including Christmas Eve and Christmas night!


----------



## Marc A.

Quick question. Is/are there pitchers in the units to make ice tea or lemonade in?
If so my wife and I were thinking of bringing packets down.
Thanks.


----------



## rbcheek

Marc A. said:


> Quick question. Is/are there pitchers in the units to make ice tea or lemonade in?
> If so my wife and I were thinking of bringing packets down.
> Thanks.



As far as we can remember, we did not see any. We stayed last Oct. in a 2-bedroom. We brought the small crystal light packets and added them to individual size water bottles so we could bring them to the parks.


----------



## wdw-ocd

lisah0711 said:


> Looking forward to our four night stay in a 2 bedroom savannah view room for Christmas, including Christmas Eve and Christmas night!




Lucky you!  

I'm trying to convince dh that that's what we should do for our family for Christmas, but all he can see is the price tag 

We have 2 nights booked in a 2 bedroom standard view for our summer trip.  I'm hoping dh will change his tune once he's lived the good life!


----------



## RLRDA

Marc A. said:


> Quick question. Is/are there pitchers in the units to make ice tea or lemonade in?
> If so my wife and I were thinking of bringing packets down.
> Thanks.



A pitcher is listed on the kitchen list for 1BRs and larger - at least it used to be. When we've stayed at AKV and other resorts we have used their pitcher but I think it's on the small side (1 quart maybe?) If it's not in the cabinets call and request one (we've done this a SSR and they brought one to the room shortly after we called). Lately we bring one of our pitchers from home (a 2 quart size). We fill it with all the Crystal Lite powder packs inside it so that when we unpack it's all together and ready to mix!


----------



## dd08

.


----------



## Oshawa

dd08 said:


> US also!
> 
> DW, DW's 3 cousins, DSil BF and I are running the 1/2 marathon!
> 
> DW's immediate family and I staying in a 2-BR in Kidani as well.



Looking forward to run and our first trip "home".


----------



## LisaS

Marc A. said:


> Quick question. Is/are there pitchers in the units to make ice tea or lemonade in?
> If so my wife and I were thinking of bringing packets down.
> Thanks.


My DH snapped this picture in the kitchen of the 1BR model room:


----------



## Lynn5700

Hey guys!! This thread is making me super excited. In May it will be our first stay  at our home AKV!!!

I love odering room service for breakfast. What would you recommend I order in the morning? What is really good?


----------



## SunnieRN

I'm getting so excited to stay in May!!  I'm also excited to try sanna!!


----------



## mgroshans

we are going for our first trip home october 25th thru october 30th. we are all so excited


----------



## marvali

LisaS said:


> My DH snapped this picture in the kitchen of the 1BR model room:



Yes, that is what I remembered from our stay.  It is the size of most of those pitchers they serve water in at business meetings.  I would guess it is about a half gallon/two quart capacity.  We have made tea in it, but for a family of five, that doesn't last long.

Seems like some of our DVC stays have had a half gallon plastic pitcher.  Hopefully that will be the case when they open Kidani since they seem to work a little better, especially if you use it in the refrigerator.


----------



## Marc A.

Thanks for the info about the pitchers.  Looks like we will be bringing down packets then for drinks in the room.  
We'll be in a 1br sv on Sunday and my wife and I have been so busy with work we're getting nervous we're going to forget something in packing.
We are keeping it a suprise from our little ones, just telling them we are going to Florida.


----------



## stopher1

Marc A. said:


> Thanks for the info about the pitchers.  Looks like we will be bringing down packets then for drinks in the room.
> We'll be in a 1br sv on Sunday and my wife and I have been so busy with work we're getting nervous we're going to forget something in packing.
> We are keeping it a suprise from our little ones, just telling them we are going to Florida.



Oooh how exciting!  Have a wonderful time   - and post pics!  I wish it were us...


----------



## ADP

Hi All,

Just checking in.  We are planning a lot of nights at AKV this year.  I hope to see some of you during our stays.  

May 14th - 16th - Standard Studio - Jambo
July 31st - Aug 7th - Studio Concierge - Jambo
Dec 26th - Jan 3rd - Studio Concierge - Jambo


----------



## Marc A.

another quickie, going to fed ex with a box to ship down in an hour or so.
What else should go on the box???
Thanks


----------



## naf917

We will be making our first to AKV Apr 7-12th.

Does anyone have any news about the sunset savanna and if the animals are gone and if they are when are they coming back.  The info I saw said from Jan 15 to Apr 15, so I hope they are done a little early.


----------



## HallsInTheKingdom

Hello all AKV owners and lovers.  

We are SSR owners and are staying at the AKV Jamba house for the first time in September.  I have been looking at this thread for about 2 days now and have not been able to find any pictures of the common area recreation areas such as the Hakuna Matata Playground, Uzima Pool or any of the new Kadani recreation spots - Uwanja Camp, Samawati Springs Pool, Johari Treasures.  

Please help, is there another thread that has some of these pics or can you direct me to the page if they are on this thread?  We are really looking forward to spending time at the resort and would I like to be able to show the little girls some of the things they can do while we are there.

209 Days till check-in.  Can't wait!


----------



## cwnhokie

Hi there,
We have finally decided to book a studio savannah view.  Any recommendations for an area we should request?  Trying to stay away from construction views.  We are going in July, I'm not sure what they will be working on then. 

Sorry if this has already been asked, I've lost track of what I've read.


----------



## gkrykewy

cwnhokie said:


> Hi there,
> We have finally decided to book a studio savannah view.  Any recommendations for an area we should request?  Trying to stay away from construction views.  We are going in July, I'm not sure what they will be working on then.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked, I've lost track of what I've read.



If you're staying at Jambo, request Arusha Savanna. This is the main and largest Savanna, with (distant) AK park views.


----------



## Bekky2

HallsInTheKingdom said:


> Hello all AKV owners and lovers.
> 
> We are SSR owners and are staying at the AKV Jamba house for the first time in September.  I have been looking at this thread for about 2 days now and have not been able to find any pictures of the common area recreation areas such as the Hakuna Matata Playground, Uzima Pool or any of the new Kadani recreation spots - Uwanja Camp, Samawati Springs Pool, Johari Treasures.
> 
> Please help, is there another thread that has some of these pics or can you direct me to the page if they are on this thread?  We are really looking forward to spending time at the resort and would I like to be able to show the little girls some of the things they can do while we are there.
> 
> 209 Days till check-in.  Can't wait!



Going in October 2009, I would like to see these photos as well.


----------



## cwnhokie

Can anyone tell me more about consierge?  Would love to hear your experiences and info about he safari too.


----------



## gkrykewy

cwnhokie said:


> Can anyone tell me more about consierge?  Would love to hear your experiences and info about he safari too.



Wanyama (sunset) safari: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1943768&referrerid=93883


----------



## HallsInTheKingdom

Found a thread with AKV pics.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1639596


----------



## monami7

We just booked a 2 BR savanah view for my parents and us Sept 27 - Oct 2.  
I am so excited! This will be our 3rd stay at AKL!!!
We are so happy to be going back!!!


----------



## drusba

HallsInTheKingdom said:


> Hello all AKV owners and lovers.
> 
> We are SSR owners and are staying at the AKV Jamba house for the first time in September.  I have been looking at this thread for about 2 days now and have not been able to find any pictures of the common area recreation areas such as the Hakuna Matata Playground, Uzima Pool or any of the new Kadani recreation spots - Uwanja Camp, Samawati Springs Pool, Johari Treasures.
> 
> Please help, is there another thread that has some of these pics or can you direct me to the page if they are on this thread?  We are really looking forward to spending time at the resort and would I like to be able to show the little girls some of the things they can do while we are there.
> 
> 209 Days till check-in.  Can't wait!



Other than an unreliable artist redition there really are no pictures of the Kidani pool or recreational areas because they are under construction. For Jambo stuff, just go to Google, use the "Images" tab, and then type in and search for something you want to see like "Uzima pool" or "Hakuna Matata Playground"


----------



## jlowejd5

We just bought in onboard the Wonder last week.  270 at AKV.  And the funny thing is, we've never even laid eyes on the place.

We flew into Orlando a day early for the cruise, and spent most of Valentine's Day shopping at DD.  We had talked about driving over to AKL and taking a look around, but I think our decision was to wait until we were actually staying there.  Y'know, do the "big reveal" when we finally get there.

We really didn't even make a conscious decision to join before we got on the ship. We'd been talking about it for several years, and the incentives they were throwing at us were just too sweet to pass up.  So here we are.

I think our first trip is going to be to Hawaii in April.  We've never been, and DW has a week off, so we're going to burn up some of our Developer Points out there.  

If things work out the way I hope, we'll be coming home to AKV for the first time in early October.  Haven't booked yet, or even figured out who's coming with us or how big a room to get, but I CANNOT WAIT.  

Is it bad that I already know that the first time somebody down there tells me "welcome home", I'll probably well up a little bit?


----------



## SunnieRN

ADP said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just checking in.  We are planning a lot of nights at AKV this year.  I hope to see some of you during our stays.
> 
> May 14th - 16th - Standard Studio - Jambo
> July 31st - Aug 7th - Studio Concierge - Jambo
> Dec 26th - Jan 3rd - Studio Concierge - Jambo



We will be at Kidani May 13-16 - standard 1 bedroom


----------



## Donald is #1

jlowejd5 said:


> We just bought in onboard the Wonder last week.  270 at AKV.  And the funny thing is, we've never even laid eyes on the place.
> 
> We flew into Orlando a day early for the cruise, and spent most of Valentine's Day shopping at DD.  We had talked about driving over to AKL and taking a look around, but I think our decision was to wait until we were actually staying there.  Y'know, do the "big reveal" when we finally get there.
> 
> We really didn't even make a conscious decision to join before we got on the ship. We'd been talking about it for several years, and the incentives they were throwing at us were just too sweet to pass up.  So here we are.
> 
> I think our first trip is going to be to Hawaii in April.  We've never been, and DW has a week off, so we're going to burn up some of our Developer Points out there.
> 
> If things work out the way I hope, we'll be coming home to AKV for the first time in early October.  Haven't booked yet, or even figured out who's coming with us or how big a room to get, but I CANNOT WAIT.
> 
> Is it bad that I already know that the first time somebody down there tells me "welcome home", I'll probably well up a little bit?



Congratulations!!!


----------



## robandkelly13

SunnieRN said:


> We will be at Kidani May 13-16 - standard 1 bedroom



Pleae post some pics. We won't make our first trip to Kidani until July 31.


----------



## cwnhokie

So we are officially booked in a dedicated studio savannah view July 22-24.  The kids know we are going to Disney but I haven't told them where we are staying yet.


----------



## Twinsmomma

It's official!  We are owners of 160 points at AKV as of today!!!  SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## marvali

Twinsmomma said:


> It's official!  We are owners of 160 points at AKV as of today!!!  SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!



 HOME!!!


----------



## Twinsmomma

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Twinsmomma said:


> It's official!  We are owners of 160 points at AKV as of today!!!  SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!



Welcome home!!!


----------



## stopher1

Twinsmomma said:


> It's official!  We are owners of 160 points at AKV as of today!!!  SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!



_CONGRATS & WELCOME HOME neighbor!!_


----------



## SunnieRN

robandkelly13 said:


> Pleae post some pics. We won't make our first trip to Kidani until July 31.



I'll be more than happy to!!


----------



## marvali

SunnieRN said:


> We will be at Kidani May 13-16 - standard 1 bedroom



Yes, we would love to see some pictures too!  We will also be staying in a standard view 1BR when we go for July 4th.  We were there over New Years and had a Savanna View at Jambo, so we decided to save the points this trip and stay a little longer.

And pictures of the new pool.    I think everyone is wanting to see some of those!

Hope you have a great time!!!!


----------



## Oshawa

Twinsmomma said:


> It's official!  We are owners of 160 points at AKV as of today!!!  SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!



Congrats and welcome home!!


----------



## Oshawa

SunnieRN said:


> I'll be more than happy to!!



Can't wait to see them!!  Our first trip home is in January!!


----------



## chaoscent

Welcome home, though I feel funny saying that.  We were supposed to make our first trip there in November, but I broke my ankle.  We are now not going to stay until August.  But we are staying in a 1 BR Concierge.  A very late celebration of my 60th.     Can't wait.  Penny


----------



## BigDogHU75

Twinsmomma said:


> It's official!  We are owners of 160 points at AKV as of today!!!  SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!



Congratulations and welcome home!  We just had our fist trip home this past February and we cannot wait to go again.


----------



## KyleRayner

I'm thinking of staying at AKV for the 1st time in October. I need a 2BR dedicated. Our favorite animals are giraffes and zebras. I was wondering if there was a particular Savannah view or section I should request. Also when you have a Savannah view, is it best to have a lower floor room or an upper floor room?


----------



## LisaS

KyleRayner said:


> I'm thinking of staying at AKV for the 1st time in October. I need a 2BR dedicated. Our favorite animals are giraffes and zebras. I was wondering if there was a particular Savannah view or section I should request. Also when you have a Savannah view, is it best to have a lower floor room or an upper floor room?


If you need a 2BR dedicated then you will need to book Kidani Village. Jambo House has only lockoffs. The "dedicated 2BR, Kidani Village, Savanna View" is a booking category so that's what you need to book.

As far as requests go, you should request the Sunset Savanna. Kidani will have two savannas. Most of the Savanna View rooms will face the Sunset Savanna which has giraffes and zebras. The rest of the Sav. View rooms will face the new (and much smaller) Pembe Savanna and I read somewhere that Pembe will not have giraffes.  It will have some unusual animals (Okapi for one) but apparently it will be too small for giraffes.

As far as which floor to request, I prefer to be on a lower floor because it puts you closer to the animals. My best room ever at AKL was a second-floor room because we were at eye level with the giraffes!


----------



## KyleRayner

LisaS said:


> If you need a 2BR dedicated then you will need to book Kidani Village. Jambo House has only lockoffs. The "dedicated 2BR, Kidani Village, Savanna View" is a booking category so that's what you need to book.
> 
> As far as requests go, you should request the Sunset Savanna. Kidani will have two savannas. Most of the Savanna View rooms will face the Sunset Savanna which has giraffes and zebras. The rest of the Sav. View rooms will face the new (and much smaller) Pembe Savanna and I read somewhere that Pembe will not have giraffes.  It will have some unusual animals (Okapi for one) but apparently it will be too small for giraffes.
> 
> As far as which floor to request, I prefer to be on a lower floor because it puts you closer to the animals. My best room ever at AKL was a second-floor room because we were at eye level with the giraffes!



Thank you Lisa! That was very helpful!


----------



## KyleRayner

I just got off the phone with MS and unfortunately a 2BR dedicated in Kidani Village with Savannah view wasn't available for all the nights I needed. So I made a reservation for a 2BR lockoff with Savannah view at Jambo House. But I had them put me on the waitlist for Kidani. Only 2 nights weren't available at Kidani so I'm hoping my waitlist comes through.


----------



## Twinsmomma

Just made my first reservation!!!    For Dec. 15-22.  I got a 2 bedroom and a studio in Kidani!  SOOOO excited!!!  It's our first time spending Christmas with my husband's sister and her family in MANY years!


----------



## lisareniff

I booked a CL room for Feb!!!  I couldn't really decide if we want that or a Sav. View but decided to go for it.  We have previously been CL a few years back with a room on the 5th floor.  It was a good experience but we may miss that savannah view (and really the view from the 6th floor Sav. view rooms isn't the greatest).


----------



## bobbiwoz

lisareniff said:


> I booked a CL room for Feb!!!  I couldn't really decide if we want that or a Sav. View but decided to go for it.  We have previously been CL a few years back with a room on the 5th floor.  It was a good experience but we may miss that savannah view (and really the view from the 6th floor Sav. view rooms isn't the greatest).



Congratulations on getting CL.  DH and I are 2 weeks away from our first CL stay.     He's coming down for 3 nights after my DGF's go home.  This is a spring break trip that I'm really looking forward to!

Bobbi


----------



## ShuisFan584

Hey all, I figured I should join this thread.  My parents have been SSR owners since 2005.  I've been an AKV owner since October.  We will be taking our first trip to MY HOME May 28 - June 5!  I'm so excited, I just can't wait anymore.  There are 6 of us going (me, fiance, sister, her boyfriend, mom, and dad) and we're staying at a 2 bedroom savanna view at Kidani Village.  We've all visited AKL before but have never stayed there, and I'm looking forward to having a savanna view.


----------



## stopher1

ShuisFan584 said:


> Hey all, I figured I should join this thread.  My parents have been SSR owners since 2005.  I've been an AKV owner since October.  We will be taking our first trip to MY HOME May 28 - June 5!  I'm so excited, I just can't wait anymore.  There are 6 of us going (me, fiance, sister, her boyfriend, mom, and dad) and we're staying at a 2 bedroom savanna view at Kidani Village.  We've all visited AKL before but have never stayed there, and I'm looking forward to having a savanna view.



Welcome!  How exciting for you all.  Enjoy it and be sure to take lots of pictures.  I was just on-site at AKV on Monday (wasn't staying there this time though) and Kidani was looking good - can't wait to stay in Kidani myself.  We've stayed in Jambo, and will stay in Kidani for our next family trip, but that won't be until Jan.    But we're so looking forward to it.


----------



## mommyoftwo08

Hello! Add us to the list...we just bought at Animal Kingdom last week. Can't wait to stay there again!

I have a stupid question though and thought some of you might be able to help- we bought while onsight and got all of our documents. We're heading back out of town again next week and I want to make sure they don't send anything else while I'll be gone. Wasn't sure if they send a recorded deed or any other paperwork via UPS or Fedex. Thanks for your help!


----------



## stopher1

mommyoftwo08 said:


> Hello! Add us to the list...we just bought at Animal Kingdom last week. Can't wait to stay there again!



_Congrats & Welcome Home, neighbor!  _


----------



## DVC Mike

mommyoftwo08 said:


> Hello! Add us to the list...we just bought at Animal Kingdom last week. Can't wait to stay there again!
> 
> I have a stupid question though and thought some of you might be able to help- we bought while onsight and got all of our documents. We're heading back out of town again next week and I want to make sure they don't send anything else while I'll be gone. Wasn't sure if they send a recorded deed or any other paperwork via UPS or Fedex. Thanks for your help!


 
Congrats!

The recorded deed won't show up for a while.


----------



## KathyRN137

Hey, I'm joining in this thread, too! Not an owner, but so excited to have booked Kidani for November! 

Ugh! Cannot _wait_ for the Kidani pictures to come rolling in!!


*Kathy*


----------



## rbcheek

KathyRN137 said:


> ..
> 
> Ugh! Cannot _wait_ for the Kidani pictures to come rolling in!!
> 
> 
> *Kathy*



I know what you mean, we won't be able to get out there until Sept, and even then we are only staying 1 night.


----------



## Lynn5700

Have any of you used the spa there? I'm thinking about having a service done on our next trip.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Can you tell me the difference between the regular 1 bedroom and the value 1 bedroom?  TIA


----------



## LisaS

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Can you tell me the difference between the regular 1 bedroom and the value 1 bedroom?  TIA


Value rooms are smaller (3 feet shorter) than the non-Values (Standard View, Savanna View and Concierge). There is not enough room for the sleeper chair in the Value 1BR/2BRs so the occupancy is lower for the Value 1BRs (4 instead of 5 for non-Values) and 2BRs (8 instead of 9). Also, only Jambo House has Value rooms.


----------



## Glendamax

Does anyone know if the new restaurant Sanaa will be a buffet like Boma? Or will you have to order from a menu?


----------



## DVC Mike

Glendamax said:


> Does anyone know if the new restaurant Sanaa will be a buffet like Boma? Or will you have to order from a menu?


 
It's not a buffet. The Sanna menu is posted on AllEars


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Glendamax said:


> Does anyone know if the new restaurant Sanaa will be a buffet like Boma? Or will you have to order from a menu?



It definitely doesn't look like its a buffet style.  Check out this link and it gives a look and the lunch and dinner menus.  http://www.scottjosephorlando.com/f...dian-restaurant-a-first-look-at-the-menu.html


----------



## twinklebug

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> It definitely doesn't look like its a buffet style.  Check out this link and it gives a look and the lunch and dinner menus.  http://www.scottjosephorlando.com/f...dian-restaurant-a-first-look-at-the-menu.html



Thanks for that link - looking at the menu I think I'll pass on Sanna until the kids are a bit older & willing to try new flavors. Boma's on the list as a 1st for this next trip though.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

LisaS said:


> Value rooms are smaller (3 feet shorter) than the non-Values (Standard View, Savanna View and Concierge). There is not enough room for the sleeper chair in the Value 1BR/2BRs so the occupancy is lower for the Value 1BRs (4 instead of 5 for non-Values) and 2BRs (8 instead of 9). Also, only Jambo House has Value rooms.


 
Thanks LisaS.  It sounds like a value would be just fine for DH and myself.

Another question for all: How likely would it be to get a studio or 1 bed CLUB LEVEL at 7 months for September before Food & Wine starts?


----------



## LisaS

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Thanks LisaS.  It sounds like a value would be just fine for DH and myself.
> 
> Another question for all: How likely would it be to get a studio or 1 bed CLUB LEVEL at 7 months for September before Food & Wine starts?


I forgot to mention that the Value rooms are located along the Giraffe and Ostrich trails at the front of the resort so the possible views are pool, Sunset Savanna or Parking lot.  You can request a particular view but it's not guaranteed.

Regarding your question about Concierge/Club level rooms, there are a total of five 2BR lockoffs (so a maximum of 10 rooms if every lockoff was rented as a one bedroom and a studio). With the number of AKV owners increasing every day, it's a tough reservation to get even at 11 months out. Some people have been lucky enough to get one 7 months out and I think September is one of the best times to try to do that.  Good luck!!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Thanks LisaS


----------



## Glendamax

DVC Mike said:


> It's not a buffet. The Sanna menu is posted on AllEars





*KeepMovingForward* said:


> It definitely doesn't look like its a buffet style.  Check out this link and it gives a look and the lunch and dinner menus.  http://www.scottjosephorlando.com/f...dian-restaurant-a-first-look-at-the-menu.html



Thank you! I'll check out the menu!


----------



## pixie08

I think I am going to give Sanaa a try for lunch in June...I am looking foward to the reviews!


----------



## gkrykewy

LisaS said:


> I forgot to mention that the Value rooms are located along the Giraffe and Ostrich trails at the front of the resort so the possible views are pool, Sunset Savanna or Parking lot.  You can request a particular view but it's not guaranteed.



And I would note that when we checked in last year, the front desk was quite dubious/confused about a savanna-view value room.


----------



## wdw-ocd

Can anyone tell me what other restaurants will be at Kidani besides Sanna? We only have reservations for 2 nights so I want to spend as much time at AKV as possible but dh and the kids are not fans of spicy/curryish foods.


----------



## Donald is #1

wdw-ocd said:


> Can anyone tell me what other restaurants will be at Kidani besides Sanna? We only have reservations for 2 nights so I want to spend as much time at AKV as possible but dh and the kids are not fans of spicy/curryish foods.



Sanaa is the only reported restaurant at Kidani besides some food option near the pool.


----------



## chaoscent

GMax, looks like I am going to pass you in the night (so to speak) again.  Our trip starts 6/27.  So we will miss you again this year.  That's too bad as I so enjoy reading your trip reports and think you would be so much fun to meet.  Maybe next year.  Have a great time & I am looking forward to your next report.  Penny


----------



## ADP

Donald is #1 said:


> Sanaa is the only reported restaurant at Kidani besides some food option near the pool.


I'm also guessing the gift shop will have food items as well.  I believe all the DVC properties have some food options to choose from in refrigerators and off the counter.


----------



## bookwormde

I wonder if they are going to initiate an extended CS menu at the Kidani pool snack bar like they are doing at FW, which would make good sense.

bookwormde


----------



## vladimir10

Finally, I can join this community as a New AKV DVC Owner!!!  All the stuff finally came together for my wife and I!!!  I called today, and got out first trip Home for Sept 19th!!!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

vladimir10 said:


> Finally, I can join this community as a New AKV DVC Owner!!!  All the stuff finally came together for my wife and I!!!  I called today, and got out first trip Home for Sept 19th!!!



Congratulations!  I'm sure you'll both enjoy many years of wonderful trips!


----------



## Donald is #1

vladimir10 said:


> Finally, I can join this community as a New AKV DVC Owner!!!  All the stuff finally came together for my wife and I!!!  I called today, and got out first trip Home for Sept 19th!!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Home!


----------



## vladimir10

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> Congratulations!  I'm sure you'll both enjoy many years of wonderful trips!





Donald is #1 said:


> Congratulations!!!





blossomz said:


> Welcome Home!



Thanks, everyone!!!


----------



## christa112

Add us to the list!!!!  We put our down payment last week and got all of our papers to sign today  

Can't wait to book our 1st trip!!! Keeping our fingers crossed for January 2010!


----------



## stopher1

vladimir10 said:


> Finally, I can join this community as a New AKV DVC Owner!!!  All the stuff finally came together for my wife and I!!!  I called today, and got out first trip Home for Sept 19th!!!





christa112 said:


> Add us to the list!!!!  We put our down payment last week and got all of our papers to sign today
> 
> Can't wait to book our 1st trip!!! Keeping our fingers crossed for January 2010!



Welcome to you both!  Congrats again on your purchases!


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Add me to the list! Waiting on the paperwork to arrive, but deposit is paid and we are ready for our post-cruise stay!


----------



## stopher1

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Add me to the list! Waiting on the paperwork to arrive, but deposit is paid and we are ready for our post-cruise stay!



Congrats!


----------



## dwelty

OK, I posted here a couple of months ago that we had bought VGC points and were going to sell our AKL points. Well after selling our two smaller AKL contracts, the wife and I decided to keep our larger AKL contract, so we will remain AKL owners after all!  We plan on using the AKL contract for spring break stays at 11 months.  Now that our daughters are getting older, there will be fewer stays in the off season for us.


----------



## experiment818

We just added on more points at AKV.  

When we initially bought in back in 2007, we figured that 160 points was enough and that we would never add on.  We would be just fine with our 160 points for the next 50 years.  Why would we need more than that? 

It must be peer pressure.


----------



## stopher1

experiment818 said:


> We just added on more points at AKV.
> 
> When we initially bought in back in 2007, we figured that 160 points was enough and that we would never add on.  We would be just fine with our 160 points for the next 50 years.  Why would we need more than that?
> 
> It must be peer pressure.



Congrats!


----------



## DVC Mike

experiment818 said:


> We just added on more points at AKV.


 
The new incentives are compelling, aren't they?


----------



## Glendamax

chaoscent said:


> GMax, looks like I am going to pass you in the night (so to speak) again.  Our trip starts 6/27.  So we will miss you again this year.  That's too bad as I so enjoy reading your trip reports and think you would be so much fun to meet.  Maybe next year.  Have a great time & I am looking forward to your next report.  Penny



Good Grief! I'm so sorry that we'll miss each other! I'm also going December 13th - 18th in a one bedroom in Kidani. I can't wait to see it all decorated for Christmas.

Meanwhile, when you all get a chance, you can check out my current thread here:  http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1922247

*Fellow AKV fans, I hope I'll get to bump into some of you this year! Jambo!*


----------



## vladimir10

christa112 said:


> Add us to the list!!!!  We put our down payment last week and got all of our papers to sign today
> 
> Can't wait to book our 1st trip!!! Keeping our fingers crossed for January 2010!





Silly Little Pixie said:


> Add me to the list! Waiting on the paperwork to arrive, but deposit is paid and we are ready for our post-cruise stay!





experiment818 said:


> We just added on more points at AKV.
> 
> When we initially bought in back in 2007, we figured that 160 points was enough and that we would never add on.  We would be just fine with our 160 points for the next 50 years.  Why would we need more than that?
> 
> It must be peer pressure.



Crongrats!!!!


----------



## experiment818

DVC Mike said:


> The new incentives are compelling, aren't they?



Yes.....we were actually looking at resale....but then noticed that it wasn't much more directly through Disney.

They still had 2008 pts available for our use year (Sep) and we were able to book with them the same day that I called to purchase.


----------



## BigDogHU75

vladimir10 said:


> Finally, I can join this community as a New AKV DVC Owner!!!  All the stuff finally came together for my wife and I!!!  I called today, and got out first trip Home for Sept 19th!!!





christa112 said:


> Add us to the list!!!!  We put our down payment last week and got all of our papers to sign today
> 
> Can't wait to book our 1st trip!!! Keeping our fingers crossed for January 2010!





Silly Little Pixie said:


> Add me to the list! Waiting on the paperwork to arrive, but deposit is paid and we are ready for our post-cruise stay!



Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## wildernessDad

24 days until AKV concierge!  I'm starting to get excited!


----------



## vladimir10

wildernessDad said:


> 24 days until AKV concierge!  I'm starting to get excited!



Cool, sounds like fun.  You'll have to let us all know what you think of it!


----------



## bookwormde

Just extended my stay at AKV, had 3 days in a Jambo SV studio, and then moved reservation from off site 2 days into a 2br Kidani savanna view for 2 days (extended family arriving for a GG) then of to a OKW GV.

Hope all of you with early May Kidani reservations have your cameras ready and are going to have lots of picture posted. Trying to figure out a room request for Kidani, near the pool was my first though but suggestions are welcome.

bookwormde


----------



## Donald is #1

bookwormde said:


> Just extended my stay at AKV, had 3 days in a Jambo SV studio, and then moved reservation from off site 2 days into a 2br Kidani savanna view for 2 days (extended family arriving for a GG) then of to a OKW GV.
> 
> Hope all of you with early May Kidani reservations have your cameras ready and are going to have lots of picture posted. Trying to figure out a room request for Kidani, near the pool was my first though but suggestions are welcome.
> 
> bookwormde



I ended up requesting "either floor 2 or 3" for my Kidani reservation because I prefer to be closer to the animals.


----------



## mickeysmyboy

Ok, I can officially join the AKV owners club!! I still can't believe it! I really didn't think DH would ever go for DVC let alone be the one to suggest we take the tour on our trip last month or be so easily convinced!! Our guide was wonderful and really laid everything out for us, well DH really, very well and really showed him how it met our needs! 

My only problem now is that I don't think the 200 points we bought are going to be enough! I didn't think DH was going to go for over the 160 minimum but he agreed to 200. We are a family of 5 and normally travel with DH's parents along. I think we may need to add on at least 100 points! 

Jeeze! I haven't even booked our first trip home (hoping for Dec or Jan) and I already have addonitis!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

mickeysmyboy said:


> Ok, I can officially join the AKV owners club!! I still can't believe it! I really didn't think DH would ever go for DVC let alone be the one to suggest we take the tour on our trip last month or be so easily convinced!! Our guide was wonderful and really laid everything out for us, well DH really, very well and really showed him how it met our needs!
> 
> My only problem now is that I don't think the 200 points we bought are going to be enough! I didn't think DH was going to go for over the 160 minimum but he agreed to 200. We are a family of 5 and normally travel with DH's parents along. I think we may need to add on at least 100 points!
> 
> Jeeze! I haven't even booked our first trip home (hoping for Dec or Jan) and I already have addonitis!!!



Congratulations and welcome home!!!


----------



## vladimir10

mickeysmyboy said:


> Ok, I can officially join the AKV owners club!! I still can't believe it! I really didn't think DH would ever go for DVC let alone be the one to suggest we take the tour on our trip last month or be so easily convinced!! Our guide was wonderful and really laid everything out for us, well DH really, very well and really showed him how it met our needs!
> 
> My only problem now is that I don't think the 200 points we bought are going to be enough! I didn't think DH was going to go for over the 160 minimum but he agreed to 200. We are a family of 5 and normally travel with DH's parents along. I think we may need to add on at least 100 points!
> 
> Jeeze! I haven't even booked our first trip home (hoping for Dec or Jan) and I already have addonitis!!!




Worse Case of Addonits I've ever seen.....


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Made my first reservation this week! Woohooo!! We have a 2 bedroom savanna view room at Kidani, 11/15-11/20. Now I have NO idea what to request in terms of room location (don't think anyone does yet!)... lockoff or dedicated? I didn't make a request when I booked, is it the luck of the draw? One better to get than another? 

It will be me, DD, DS, my inlaws, and maybe DH for a day or two. We will have been on the Magic the week before, and spending a couple days in Port Canaveral pre-cruise, so I'm not sure he can get any more days off from work. 

Suggestions? I'm also thinking about whether or not to do the QS plan. We did DDP last year, and it was great... except DH really hated being tied to so many sit downs, and in particular parks. It put a crimp on our hopping style. So fewer TS meals are in order for this trip. We will definitely be in relaxed mode after the cruise anyway!


----------



## bookwormde

If you go on line and look at your reservation details it should show if you have a dedicated 2br, this is likely since there are a lot of dedicated 2brs in Kidani.

bookwormde


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

bookwormde said:


> If you go on line and look at your reservation details it should show if you have a dedicated 2br, this is likely since there are a lot of dedicated 2brs in Kidani.
> 
> bookwormde



Thanks. I'll have to wait a bit longer to look online, I just bought AKV and don't have the PIN they send with closing docs yet to register as a member. Good to know that the reservation details will tell what kind of 2 bedroom it is. By the square footage on the floorplans, it looks to be as big as our first house!! With one more bathroom, even!


----------



## christa112

It if official!!! My dh got the go ahead for his time off in anuary. I am booking today for AKV . This is going to be our 1st time booking and traveling as DVC members and we are so excited to go. We are keeping our finger crossed for a 2 Bedroom, Savannah view in Kidani.

Any AKV vets have any tips I would love to hear them. 

TIA

Christa


----------



## pumpkinfish

Soon DH and I will have a new home at Kidani...waiting for our papers to arrive. 

I do have a question...I know everyone is eagerly anticipating seeing pics of the pool area...but my focus is more on the animals. Does anyone know which savannahs will house the okapis??? Or do we have to wait until May 1st to get those types of details? And are the okapis only at Kidani and not Jambo or will they be at both?

Yeah, okapis are my favorite .


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hello AKV lovers!  My family will be staying at AKV for the first time in September and are very excited about it!    We will have 2 Savannah view studios in Jambo house.  There will be 5 of us.  Me, DH, DD, my aunt and MIL.  My DH is wondering what room request we should make for the best view.  I haven't done alot of research yet.  Are there zebras?  Also he was wondering if we would be better off having a 1br instead of the 2 studios.  Any help you could give us would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## christa112

Our vacation is booked!!! 1/22-1/30.    2 Bedroom Villa Savannah View in Kidani Village!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

pumpkinfish said:


> Soon DH and I will have a new home at Kidani...waiting for our papers to arrive.
> 
> I do have a question...I know everyone is eagerly anticipating seeing pics of the pool area...but my focus is more on the animals. Does anyone know which savannahs will house the okapis??? Or do we have to wait until May 1st to get those types of details? And are the okapis only at Kidani and not Jambo or will they be at both?
> 
> Yeah, okapis are my favorite .



We were on the Sunset Safari in March and this is what we were told. the okapis will be in the savannah that's not yet opened.  It's at the "top" of Kidani, the part that's not opened yet either.  The animals that will be there will need more of a forested area.  They are hoping the red river hogs will do fine there as well.

Bobbi


----------



## pumpkinfish

bobbiwoz said:


> We were on the Sunset Safari in March and this is what we were told. the okapis will be in the savannah that's not yet opened.  It's at the "top" of Kidani, the part that's not opened yet either.  The animals that will be there will need more of a forested area.  They are hoping the red river hogs will do fine there as well.
> 
> Bobbi



Yesss!!! Thank you for this! I was wondering about the okapis being out in the midle of a bare savannah...they need trees to hide in...I mean, they ARE native to the rain forests. Ooo...red river hogs too?? How neat! I love this because now you can see all types of animals between jambo house and kidani .


----------



## stopher1

pumpkinfish said:


> Yesss!!! Thank you for this! I was wondering about the okapis being out in the midle of a bare savannah...they need trees to hide in...I mean, they ARE native to the rain forests. Ooo...red river hogs too?? How neat! I love this because now you can see all types of animals between jambo house and kidani .



I soooo can't wait to get back and to see the new savannah, building, pool... sadly it won't be til January to actually STAY there... but I do plan on going out to see Kidani when my sons and I are there in 37 more days for Star Wars Weekends.  We'll be staying at OKW, but DEFINITELY taking a trip over to see the new stuff while there and to get some pics to share with the family as we prepare for Jan!  Any little taste is better than no taste at all, right? :


----------



## MiaSRN62

New KIDANI pics/report posted on DIS today :

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31456332&postcount=32


Maria


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm thrilled with the preview pictures that have been showing here.  They can count us among very happy AKV owners!!

Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

this link has pool pics:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31456332#post31456332


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks, Maria, for posting the links.  It makes me excited for our December trip -- way, way too far away!


----------



## DisneySunflower

I am so excited to see Kidani this June, however we will be staying at Jambo House.  Next trip in March 2010, we are so staying at Kidani!


----------



## Glendamax

MiaSRN62 said:


> this link has pool pics:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31456332#post31456332



*Thanks for posting this link. It was here that I saw:*



> Downfalls: no CS restaurant. My fam depends on them, esp. for mugs and breakfast. I know the idea of dvc is having ur own food but it's nice to fill up your mug now and then. Maybe they will do that at the bar for you? I also thought u could walk to Jambo house but you can't. A DVC man told us you have to take a park bus and get off at Jambo house. I guess right now they won't have a resort bus for the villas to Jambo house.



*I'm glad I read this today! So now I know to NOT go back to my resort hungry, because there's no counter service place there! I really hope they add one!*


----------



## bookwormde

I wonder if the lack of a full CS is going to make studios less popular at Kidani and more popular at Jambo. This is what we are doing in June 3 days Jambo studio (for 4) and then 2 days Kidani 2br (for 9).

bookwormde


----------



## MiaSRN62

Did anyone catch the review and photos on the allearsnet site by Deb Wills ? 

http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2009/04/animal_kingdom_lodge_kidani_vi.html


I do feel a bit better seeing the food offerings in the gift shop !  Still....wish it was a little more like the BC Marketplace ---offered actual quick food options. Limited, but still something.  
Maria


----------



## HayGan

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm thrilled with the preview pictures that have been showing here.  They can count us among very happy AKV owners!!
> 
> Bobbi



Me too!  I won't show DH and the kids the pics yet because I want them to be surprised.  (I've never been good with surprises so I had to look )  they are going to LOVE it - especially the pool area!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ok...is that a refillable mug station I see in the gift shop ???  I can't tell....anyone.....


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ok !  Allearsnet put up PART 2 

http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2009/04/animal_kingdom_lodge_kidani_vi_2.html

Ok....I'm officially feeling alot better about Kidani !  Looks beautiful.  


Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

We'll be staying AKV concierge in 18 days!  I've got to get over to Kidani for pictures!


----------



## HayGan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Ok...is that a refillable mug station I see in the gift shop ???  I can't tell....anyone.....
> 
> 
> Maria



Yes it is!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Yeah ---it IS a drink station !  Thanks Haygan, I thought maybe I was seeing things !  So much better not to have to go outside to the pool bar---I'm thinking inclement weather.  

Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

I just made a reservation for a savanna-view studio at Kidani for the nights of Oct 16 and 17.  I'm on the WL for the night of the 18th.  This is my first time on a WL.  I wonder if I will get the evening of the 18th.  What do you think?  I thought that with the second half of Kidani opening in September, that I'd have a shot.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

My DH switched our reservations from 2 studios in Jambo to a 1br in Kindani!!!  So excited!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Part 3 is up today !

http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2009/04/animal_kingdom_lodge_kidani_vi_1.html


Maria


----------



## Brave teacher

I am loving how everything turned out!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> We'll be staying AKV concierge in 18 days!  I've got to get over to Kidani for pictures!



Take lots!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> I just made a reservation for a savanna-view studio at Kidani for the nights of Oct 16 and 17.  I'm on the WL for the night of the 18th.  This is my first time on a WL.  I wonder if I will get the evening of the 18th.  What do you think?  I thought that with the second half of Kidani opening in September, that I'd have a shot.



I had a waitlist for Concierge for Nov 6th and 7th come thru.  I then decided to waitlist for the 8th and got that as well!  Considering that they will probably be declaring more units between now and Oct, and just the fact that it's several months out, I think your chances are very good for getting the 18th.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> My DH switched our reservations from 2 studios in Jambo to a 1br in Kindani!!!  So excited!



Congrats DLI!  Kidani looks beautiful!!!  Of course I keep getting my concierge so who knows when I'll try it.  



wildernessDad said:


> We'll be staying AKV concierge in 18 days!  I've got to get over to Kidani for pictures!



See you there - we'll be checking in in 14 days and a couple of hours.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> I do feel a bit better seeing the food offerings in the gift shop !  Still....wish it was a little more like the BC Marketplace ---offered actual quick food options. Limited, but still something.
> Maria



I'm hoping that the demand and complaints will be enough that they will decide to add CS.  It's crazy, but it is the one thing that gives me pause about booking Kidani.


----------



## wildernessDad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Take lots!!!!



I will, thanks!  I'm going to bring my super nice camera and take a ton!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had a waitlist for Concierge for Nov 6th and 7th come thru.  I then decided to waitlist for the 8th and got that as well!  Considering that they will probably be declaring more units between now and Oct, and just the fact that it's several months out, I think your chances are very good for getting the 18th.



I love your analysis!    Here's hoping!


----------



## MiaSRN62

In looking at the recent pics and video posted of Kidani , I noticed the menu by Maji, the pool bar.   I tried to blow it up, but it's a bit blurry.  Here are the food options I can make out :

It states "served in a Bento box":
Club sandwich on multigrain bread; Tandorri chicken; Tandorri Angus Chuck burger; Tandorri Sustainable fish; Dum Biryani ; Grilled Pork Chop; Slow roasted beef short ribs. 

I think I see something about mango pudding too ? Can't be sure as it's kind of blurry when I magnify the size. 

Does anyone know what the pool bar hours will be ?

I do feel better knowing there are other food options besides Sanaa at KV. BTW...I have ADR's at Sanaa on Friday May 8 if anyone is going to be there !


Maria


----------



## pumpkinfish

Just popping in to say hi 
We are new owners 

Have a 2-bd SV in Kidani for October 11-16th


----------



## brookelizabeth

MiaSRN62 said:


> It states "served in a Bento box":
> Club sandwich on multigrain bread; Tandorri chicken; Tandorri Angus Chuck burger; Tandorri Sustainable fish; Dum Biryani ; Grilled Pork Chop; Slow roasted beef short ribs.


 
Wow, that's a much better selection than I anticipated!


----------



## Brave teacher

The anticipation is killing me.  I won't be there tomorrow for the opening, but I am super-excited for anyone who will.  We will be at Kidani in exactly one month from today.  Dinner first night is at Boma - mmmm zebra domes.  Dinner second night is Sanaa - I am thinking the Tandoori chicken will be my choice.


----------



## glennbo123

Brave teacher said:


> The anticipation is killing me.  I won't be there tomorrow for the opening, but I am super-excited for anyone who will.  We will be at Kidani in exactly one month from today.  Dinner first night is at Boma - mmmm zebra domes.  Dinner second night is Sanaa - I am thinking the Tandoori chicken will be my choice.



I haven't decided what I'll order at Sanaa yet (6/28), but my daughter was laughing at me because I've pretty much already decided for most of my other ADRs.


----------



## Brave teacher

I'm so excited!  It's  opening day!


----------



## Donald is #1

I have seen on 1 post so far from someone at Kidani.  That post was on the Kidani questions thread.  Once, I have finished catching up on my active threads, then I will go look for some new threads on Kidani.


----------



## KPH500

Happy Opening Day fellow AKV-ers!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Opening day!

I haven't seen ANY live threads yet!   Someone please post links when they start popping up.


----------



## Donald is #1

Check out the last page of the Kidani question thread.  There is 1 person posting updates today (so far?).

Kidani Questions


----------



## KPH500

Donald is #1 said:


> Check out the last page of the Kidani question thread.  There is 1 person posting updates today (so far?).
> 
> Kidani Questions



I've got to be honest, if I were there today I'm not so sure I'd be spending any time on my computer!!  

That being said I'm anxiously awaiting any and all news from "home".


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Dinner second night is Sanaa - I am thinking the Tandoori chicken will be my choice.



Me too Braveteacher.   I'll be at Sanaa on May 8.  

Happy Opening Day to Kidani !   Must be fun to be there today...


Maria


----------



## Agent P

Wanted to say Hi! My DW and I just bought into DVC at AKV. Glad to be joining a great group of animal lovers. Can't wait for our first trip.


----------



## DVC Mike

Agent P said:


> Wanted to say Hi! My DW and I just bought into DVC at AKV. Glad to be joining a great group of animal lovers. Can't wait for our first trip.


 
Congrats!


----------



## stopher1

Agent P said:


> Wanted to say Hi! My DW and I just bought into DVC at AKV. Glad to be joining a great group of animal lovers. Can't wait for our first trip.



Congratulations and Welcome Home neighbor!


----------



## RLRDA

Agent P said:


> Wanted to say Hi! My DW and I just bought into DVC at AKV. Glad to be joining a great group of animal lovers. Can't wait for our first trip.



 Congratulations! When are you planning to have your first trip? BTW I like your avatar!


----------



## MamaCrush

Agent P said:


> Wanted to say Hi! My DW and I just bought into DVC at AKV. Glad to be joining a great group of animal lovers. Can't wait for our first trip.



LOVE the avatar, Agent P!  Welcome Home.  As a relatively new member myself, I can say your first DVC trip will be incredible!  But warning-- one trip and you will come down with the dreaded "addonitis"!


----------



## dianeschlicht

My opinions of Kidani.  No, I haven't stayed there yet, but we did visit twice last week.  Once just for our own edification on our way to a Jiko reservation, and once for the DIS meet we had in the Kidani library on Monday.  

First of all, I really like the decor of the lobby, library, Sanaa, and especially the restrooms near Sanaa!  The fire pit area is nice, as is the landscaping.  Of course, the landscaping needs to grow up a bit, but give it a few months and it will be beautiful.  I really disliked the look as you drive in though.  It looks like a glorified Holiday Inn from that side of the resort.  Once you get down to where the rooms start, it improves, but that first impression driving up is not a "wow".  

I loved the indoor thatch in the lobby, but I thought the lobby was small for the size of the resort.  It's pretty intimate.  That's especailly true when you compare it to the welcome area at VWL where there are far fewer villas and no check in area.  

The walk in the halls is going to be brutal just like it is at Jambo, but the "long walk between lobbys" is nothing.  Out one door and into the other didn't take us more than 5 minutes, and at Disney, that's nothing.


----------



## stopher1

dianeschlicht said:


> I really disliked the look as you drive in though.  It looks like a glorified Holiday Inn from that side of the resort.  Once you get down to where the rooms start, it improves, but that first impression driving up is not a "wow".



Thanks for sharing.  I was thinking the exact same kind of thing just from the photos we've seen.  I can't wait to see it for myself in a couple of weeks, but we won't be staying there til January.  I'm sure the landscaping will have grown in more by then, and looking fuller and better.  I sure hope the approach looks better by then than what you just experienced.


----------



## Agent P

MamaCrush said:


> LOVE the avatar, Agent P!  Welcome Home.  As a relatively new member myself, I can say your first DVC trip will be incredible!  But warning-- one trip and you will come down with the dreaded "addonitis"!




Thanks!

I think am already coming down with Addonitis, it will complement my Nikon Acquisition Syndrome well. (I'll just tell my wife that the additional lenses/cameras are to get better pictures of the kids in Disney- nice daydream at least)


----------



## DisneyBry

I've been a lurker for awhile but I'm new to the boards and just wanted to drop in and say hi.  we (me, the little misses and son) are owners of 200 pts at AKV and are going home for the 1st time in October!  This will be our 2 yr old sons first visit to the world so we are really excited   So Hi fellow AKV lovers!


----------



## TINKERIFIC

Welcome home neighbor.  We are new owners of 200 AKV points.  Our first trip is not until June 2010


----------



## stopher1

DisneyBry said:


> I've been a lurker for awhile but I'm new to the boards and just wanted to drop in and say hi.  we (me, the little misses and son) are owners of 200 pts at AKV and are going home for the 1st time in October!  This will be our 2 yr old sons first visit to the world so we are really excited   So Hi fellow AKV lovers!





TINKERIFIC said:


> Welcome home neighbor.  We are new owners of 200 AKV points.  Our first trip is not until June 2010



Congrats & Welcome Home to both of you!!!


----------



## MaleficentFan

Another member of the "family" checking in.  DH and I are the proud owners of 230 points at AKV.    My parents purchased at AKV at the same time... since we all go together we generally function as one "unit".  (Not a bad way to get to play with more points!  Of course it only works if you get along really well with your parents! )  We'll be "home" for the first time over Memorial Day weekend... then we're doing a big family trip (both my family and DH's family) in early December.  I've LOVED the photos I've seen of Kidani... I can't wait to see it in person.  We're staying in Jambo in May... but I'll be popping into Kidani to check out the new digs!  And we're DYING to eat at Sanaa!


----------



## pixie08

MaleficentFan said:


> Another member of the "family" checking in.  DH and I are the proud owners of 230 points at AKV.    My parents purchased at AKV at the same time... since we all go together we generally function as one "unit".  (Not a bad way to get to play with more points!  Of course it only works if you get along really well with your parents! )  We'll be "home" for the first time over Memorial Day weekend... then we're doing a big family trip (both my family and DH's family) in early December.  I've LOVED the photos I've seen of Kidani... I can't wait to see it in person.  We're staying in Jambo in May... but I'll be popping into Kidani to check out the new digs!  And we're DYING to eat at Sanaa!


\

Welcome Home!


----------



## Donald is #1

DisneyBry said:


> I've been a lurker for awhile but I'm new to the boards and just wanted to drop in and say hi.  we (me, the little misses and son) are owners of 200 pts at AKV and are going home for the 1st time in October!  This will be our 2 yr old sons first visit to the world so we are really excited   So Hi fellow AKV lovers!





TINKERIFIC said:


> Welcome home neighbor.  We are new owners of 200 AKV points.  Our first trip is not until June 2010





MaleficentFan said:


> Another member of the "family" checking in.  DH and I are the proud owners of 230 points at AKV.    My parents purchased at AKV at the same time... since we all go together we generally function as one "unit".  (Not a bad way to get to play with more points!  Of course it only works if you get along really well with your parents! )  We'll be "home" for the first time over Memorial Day weekend... then we're doing a big family trip (both my family and DH's family) in early December.  I've LOVED the photos I've seen of Kidani... I can't wait to see it in person.  We're staying in Jambo in May... but I'll be popping into Kidani to check out the new digs!  And we're DYING to eat at Sanaa!





Welcome home everyone!


----------



## swc1061

A 200 point family. Acquired while DS was doing the college program in 2007. First trip to AKV in July/August 2010.  Any body know where I can get the AKV entrance picture for my signature?


----------



## Donald is #1

swc1061 said:


> A 200 point family. Acquired while DS was doing the college program in 2007. First trip to AKV in July/August 2010.  Any body know where I can get the AKV entrance picture for my signature?



Which picture in particular?  If your see one that you like, look at its properties and copy the location into your signature.


----------



## swc1061

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## logan115

Greetings AKV owners, had a quick question that I was hoping you could answer for an "outsider."  Can someone please confirm that the 1BRs at Kidani have the sleeper chair ?

99% sure I've seen it posted on other threads on AKV but for some reason (I'll blame it on being a Monday) I can't seem to find anything to confirm.

Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## AKVTiger

logan115 said:


> Greetings AKV owners, had a quick question that I was hoping you could answer for an "outsider."  Can someone please confirm that the 1BRs at Kidani have the sleeper chair ?
> 
> 99% sure I've seen it posted on other threads on AKV but for some reason (I'll blame it on being a Monday) I can't seem to find anything to confirm.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Chris



Yes Kidani does have a sleeper chair. I do not think Jambo house one though.


----------



## LisaS

The Value 1BR/2BRs (which are only in Jambo House) do not have a sleeper chair. The rest of the 1BR/2BRs in Jambo and all of the 1BR/2BRs in Kidani have a sleeper chair.  The lack of the sleeper chair is why the Values accommodate fewer people (4/4/8 for studio/1BR/2BR) instead of 4/5/9.


----------



## logan115

Thanks to AKVTiger and LisaS for the quick replies.

Was pretty sure of the answer but figured I'd go to the experts to make sure.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## LisaS

The combination of the different booking levels (Value, Standard View, Savanna View, Concierge) plus the differences in the room layouts between Jambo and Kidani plus the sleeper chair issue makes it hard to keep things straight when it comes to AKV!


----------



## stopher1

My sons and I just got home tonight from a quick trip (actually a long weekend), staying at OKW, but while there we were sure to go by and check out Kidani.  It was beautiful.  I can't wait to stay there n January.  I love how Sanaa looks out over the savannah, and the little sitting areas on either side of the lobby looking out over it as well.  

The approach was pretty bland, but once the landscaping fills in it will be much better.  Definitely more intimate lobby than Jambo House, but both are quite nice in their own ways.  Loved that quick visit.


----------



## marvali

Only 26 more days until our first official "Welcome Home" at Kidani, our home resort.  All of the posts and pictures have really added to the usual excitement of getting back to WDW.  So much to do, so little time.


----------



## CruznLexi

We are new owners and bought the 100 point package. We live in Florida so just a 6 hour trip for us. I work Baylor at the hopsital here so it is rare that we would stay on the weekend friday or Saturday. Our first stay will be in Oct at Kidani in a studio There is just 2 of us. We will spend 4 nights and then go on the Disney Magic and then come back in Jan and stay 3 nights before coming back to Port Caneveral for the new Dream cruise. I hope the studios are ok, It will be a nice change from Pop.
                               Lexi


----------



## marvali

CruznLexi said:


> We are new owners and bought the 100 point package. We live in Florida so just a 6 hour trip for us. I work Baylor at the hopsital here so it is rare that we would stay on the weekend friday or Saturday. Our first stay will be in Oct at Kidani in a studio There is just 2 of us. We will spend 4 nights and then go on the Disney Magic and then come back in Jan and stay 3 nights before coming back to Port Caneveral for the new Dream cruise. I hope the studios are ok, It will be a nice change from Pop.
> Lexi



Welcome Home!


----------



## Donald is #1

CruznLexi said:


> We are new owners and bought the 100 point package. We live in Florida so just a 6 hour trip for us. I work Baylor at the hopsital here so it is rare that we would stay on the weekend friday or Saturday. Our first stay will be in Oct at Kidani in a studio There is just 2 of us. We will spend 4 nights and then go on the Disney Magic and then come back in Jan and stay 3 nights before coming back to Port Caneveral for the new Dream cruise. I hope the studios are ok, It will be a nice change from Pop.
> Lexi



Welcome home!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Can anyone tell me what the price is if I buy 25 AKV points now?  I might have to do a little add on to save my 200 VGC developers points -- long story, got sick had to cancel DL at last minute this week.  TIA!

Never mind, it's $112 a point for 25 points.  There were some incentives for 50 points or higher but I didn't pay a lot of attention because 25 was more than what I needed since I have Dec UY so got 50 points right away.  Now I have Jambo and Kidani points!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

We will staying at AKV for our first time in Sept. in Kidani and I was wondering how the bus service is. Has anyone stayed at Kidani yet?  Would love to see new pictures.


----------



## mlacreta

Does anyone have recent pics posted from AKV?


----------



## toniosmom

I am an AKV owner.....bought 160 points in April 2008 and have since added an additional 100 (two 50 point add-ons) over the past few months.  

I can't wait for our first visit to Kidani in March 2010.


----------



## Donald is #1

toniosmom said:


> I am an AKV owner.....bought 160 points in April 2008 and have since added an additional 100 (two 50 point add-ons) over the past few months.
> 
> I can't wait for our first visit to Kidani in March 2010.



Awesome!  Welcome!!!


----------



## ajf1007

Hi All!  My husband and I are the proud owners of 160 points at the AKV, as of the 1st of last month!  We are excited to take our first trip "home" the week of September 20!  Yeah!!!!  Only 74 days to go!


----------



## manntra

ajf1007 said:


> Hi All!  My husband and I are the proud owners of 160 points at the AKV, as of the 1st of last month!  We are excited to take our first trip "home" the week of September 20!  Yeah!!!!  Only 74 days to go!



Congratulations and WELCOME HOME!! 
Are you staying at Kidani or Jambo for your first trip home?


----------



## Donald is #1

ajf1007 said:


> Hi All!  My husband and I are the proud owners of 160 points at the AKV, as of the 1st of last month!  We are excited to take our first trip "home" the week of September 20!  Yeah!!!!  Only 74 days to go!






Welcome!!!


----------



## RLRDA

toniosmom said:


> I am an AKV owner.....bought 160 points in April 2008 and have since added an additional 100 (two 50 point add-ons) over the past few months.
> 
> I can't wait for our first visit to Kidani in March 2010.





ajf1007 said:


> Hi All!  My husband and I are the proud owners of 160 points at the AKV, as of the 1st of last month!  We are excited to take our first trip "home" the week of September 20!  Yeah!!!!  Only 74 days to go!



Welcome to both of you! Wishing you many happy years of planning your Disney vacations !


----------



## DVC Mike

ajf1007 said:


> Hi All! My husband and I are the proud owners of 160 points at the AKV, as of the 1st of last month! We are excited to take our first trip "home" the week of September 20! Yeah!!!! Only 74 days to go!


 
Congrats!


----------



## ajf1007

manntra said:


> Congratulations and WELCOME HOME!!
> Are you staying at Kidani or Jambo for your first trip home?



Thanks!  We are staying at Kidani.  We were at AKL last year (almost to the date of this trip) as non-DVC members and stayed at Jambo.  Believe it or not, at the age of 37, that was my very first trip to WDW ever!  Of course it only took one trip to become addicted and one trip and a few discussions with DVC members at the pool to want in to DVC!


----------



## angey77

Sigh! My DH and I have been DVC members and proud AKV owners since Dec. 08. We stayed in a studio in Jambo in December on rented points and loved it, were really looking forward to our first official "welcome home" this November in a 2-br at Kidani.
Needless to say, I just had to call MS and cancel. OK, really good circumstances as to why ... we're expecting our first baby (a boy, we found out yesterday!) who is due EXACTLY a week before our check-in date. Oh, but it was still bittersweet to call and cancel that reservation!
At least we got to see Kidani in May, when we stayed at SSR on developer points.
Another bright side of it is we banked all our 2008 points into 2009. We may be going home one year later than expected, but it will be worth it. We're also going to throw in a trip to DL to stay at a VGC studio.


----------



## KPH500

angey77 said:


> Sigh! My DH and I have been DVC members and proud AKV owners since Dec. 08. We stayed in a studio in Jambo in December on rented points and loved it, were really looking forward to our first official "welcome home" this November in a 2-br at Kidani.
> Needless to say, I just had to call MS and cancel. OK, really good circumstances as to why ... we're expecting our first baby (a boy, we found out yesterday!) who is due EXACTLY a week before our check-in date. Oh, but it was still bittersweet to call and cancel that reservation!
> At least we got to see Kidani in May, when we stayed at SSR on developer points.
> Another bright side of it is we banked all our 2008 points into 2009. We may be going home one year later than expected, but it will be worth it. We're also going to throw in a trip to DL to stay at a VGC studio.



I can't think of a better reason to have to cancel.  Congratulations!


----------



## CocosMeme

Dear angey77: Congratulations on your future little one! Just think of all the wonderful experiences you and you DH can look forward to with him at Disney.


----------



## CaptHomer

Still waiting on our first stay at "home" in October.


----------



## Donald is #1

angey77 said:


> Sigh! My DH and I have been DVC members and proud AKV owners since Dec. 08. We stayed in a studio in Jambo in December on rented points and loved it, were really looking forward to our first official "welcome home" this November in a 2-br at Kidani.
> Needless to say, I just had to call MS and cancel. OK, really good circumstances as to why ... we're expecting our first baby (a boy, we found out yesterday!) who is due EXACTLY a week before our check-in date. Oh, but it was still bittersweet to call and cancel that reservation!
> At least we got to see Kidani in May, when we stayed at SSR on developer points.
> Another bright side of it is we banked all our 2008 points into 2009. We may be going home one year later than expected, but it will be worth it. We're also going to throw in a trip to DL to stay at a VGC studio.




Congratulations!!!!


----------



## toniosmom

Congratulations on your forthcoming little boy!


----------



## TINKERIFIC

I just booked a Kidani stay this morning . June 19, 2010, seven nights!!!

2 bedroom lockoff SV. My room requests (looking at the resort map):

1. 2nd or 3rd "bead" to the left of the lobby. This would be the two beads on either side of an elevator (not sure what elevator that is....does anyone know?) Also, I am not sure if this would be north, south, east or west of the lobby....does anyone know?

2. Preferably no higher than the 3rd floor.

I wanted to give the rest of our party some privacy, yet still feel like we are traveling together so lockoff was the best choice. Plus with a lockoff I thought I would more likely get my room requests filled, here's hoping anyways.

I wanted to be close to the pool, elevator and lobby so I thought that would be a good central locale. Not sure if this is a portion available for current stays, i.e. still under construction.

One question regarding the savanah animals on sunset savanah....the sunset extends on both sides of the lobby, but will both sides have the same animals or do they restrict were each type of animal "roams". I guess I want to make sure we would be able to see the giraffes, etc. Does this question make sense?


----------



## ITGirl50

We just got back from staying at AKV. We stayed savannah view closer to Jambo house. I was disappointed with the number of animals on that side of the savannah. We just saw some antelope looking animals sleeping under the trees (not sure if they were really antelope). One of them were chasing away all the other animals when they wandered by. 

On the other side of the savannah, closer to the pool, there were a lot of giraffes! I know I saw 5 or 6 giraffes, several ostriches and some other hoofed creatures. It really was the better side of the savannah (for our stay any way).


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

I'm so excited we are staying in a 1bd Savannah Kidani from 12/14 to 12/16 and a 1bd on 12/17 at the CL.  This is a Christmas present for my 2 boys
(3,7) I'm so excited


----------



## Nicoal13

Quick question for all you AKV lovers.

Does Kidani have the 1 bed standard view? Wasn't sure if this was just a Jambo house exclusive. Never stayed at AKV yet. Also, there are 2 bathrooms in the 1 bedroom correct?


----------



## Donald is #1

Nicoal13 said:


> Quick question for all you AKV lovers.
> 
> Does Kidani have the 1 bed standard view? Wasn't sure if this was just a Jambo house exclusive. Never stayed at AKV yet. Also, there are 2 bathrooms in the 1 bedroom correct?



Yes the 1 BRs at Kidani have 2 bathrooms.  I don't remember the answer to your first question, sorry.


----------



## Mr_Potts

We spent July 8 to 13 in a 2 bedroom, Savannah view at Kidani and were simply blown away.  Talk about wow factor!  Our balcony had to be 70 feet long.  There was always some activity out on the Savannah.  Even when the animals were in for one or two hours we enjoyed watching how the crew cleaned up after them and tended Sunset Savannah!  Cast members from places like Botswana and South Africa seemed to be everywhere, with big smiles on their faces, and a real willingness to discuss their lives back home.  Don't miss the tour of the lobby and artwork--it is a great chance to appreciate what the Imagineers have assembled.  We only had one issue and it was taken care of admirably.  We discovered at bed time that the sofa bed would not open because someone had forced it closed, bending a rod.  The night duty manager came to the room and stayed with us until the problem was fixed by two engineers with a crowbar!  Afterwards the manager even insisted on making up the bed himself.  To make up for our inconvenience he gave us free full housekeeping for the remainder of our stay.  It was really nice to come home to a made up bed!  My mother actually had tears in her eyes when we had to leave, because she had so enjoyed the animals.  I wanted to cry over leaving that huge walk in shower.  This 5 night visit was an incentive given at the Member Cruise last year for adding on at BLT.  Maybe the fact that it was a freebie has influenced my loving it so much.  But if I had it to do over I might have added on at Kidani instead.  Congratulations to everyone who bought there.  You will love your home.


----------



## mickeysmyboy

Mr_Potts said:


> We spent July 8 to 13 in a 2 bedroom, Savannah view at Kidani and were simply blown away.  Talk about wow factor!  Our balcony had to be 70 feet long.  There was always some activity out on the Savannah.  Even when the animals were in for one or two hours we enjoyed watching how the crew cleaned up after them and tended Sunset Savannah!  Cast members from places like Botswana and South Africa seemed to be everywhere, with big smiles on their faces, and a real willingness to discuss their lives back home.  Don't miss the tour of the lobby and artwork--it is a great chance to appreciate what the Imagineers have assembled.  We only had one issue and it was taken care of admirably.  We discovered at bed time that the sofa bed would not open because someone had forced it closed, bending a rod.  The night duty manager came to the room and stayed with us until the problem was fixed by two engineers with a crowbar!  Afterwards the manager even insisted on making up the bed himself.  To make up for our inconvenience he gave us free full housekeeping for the remainder of our stay.  It was really nice to come home to a made up bed!  My mother actually had tears in her eyes when we had to leave, because she had so enjoyed the animals.  I wanted to cry over leaving that huge walk in shower.  This 5 night visit was an incentive given at the Member Cruise last year for adding on at BLT.  Maybe the fact that it was a freebie has influenced my loving it so much.  But if I had it to do over I might have added on at Kidani instead.  Congratulations to everyone who bought there.  You will love your home.



WOW! Sounds like you had a wonderful time and wonderful service! I can't wait for our first trip home in January! I have this vision of myself sitting on that HUGE balcony sipping my coffee in the morning


----------



## Mr_Potts

mickeysmyboy said:


> WOW! Sounds like you had a wonderful time and wonderful service! I can't wait for our first trip home in January! I have this vision of myself sitting on that HUGE balcony sipping my coffee in the morning



Not only will you be sipping your coffee there in the morning, you will be out there in the middle of the night too.  The animals sleep right outside your room.  Silly me--the first night I thought they were cardboard cutouts at first because they are so still at night!  The zebra liked to sleep right near our balcony.  Have a great first trip home!


----------



## KPH500

Mr_Potts said:


> Not only will you be sipping your coffee there in the morning, you will be out there in the middle of the night too.  The animals sleep right outside your room.  Silly me--the first night I thought they were cardboard cutouts at first because they are so still at night!  The zebra liked to sleep right near our balcony.  Have a great first trip home!



Seriously?  I didn't know that!  I really can't wait to go now!!


----------



## MamaCrush

Mr_Potts said:


> Not only will you be sipping your coffee there in the morning, you will be out there in the middle of the night too.  The animals sleep right outside your room.  Silly me--the first night I thought they were cardboard cutouts at first because they are so still at night!  The zebra liked to sleep right near our balcony.  Have a great first trip home!



Wow!  So cool...  What section of Kidani were you in and which floor?  DH and I are going right before Labor Day and staying in a SV Studio.  I'm not sure which area to request yet, and this sounds like fun!


----------



## Paulieuk1969

Nicoal13 said:


> Quick question for all you AKV lovers.
> 
> Does Kidani have the 1 bed standard view? Wasn't sure if this was just a Jambo house exclusive. Never stayed at AKV yet.



Kidani has standard view studio, 1 bedroom & 2 bedroom villas. Standard view at Kidani can either look out on the pool, garden or car park.

Concierge and Value villas are exclusive to Jambo house.


----------



## mickeysmyboy

Mr_Potts said:


> Not only will you be sipping your coffee there in the morning, you will be out there in the middle of the night too.  The animals sleep right outside your room.  Silly me--the first night I thought they were cardboard cutouts at first because they are so still at night!  The zebra liked to sleep right near our balcony.  Have a great first trip home!




WOW! Now I'll never sleep!


----------



## Mr_Potts

MamaCrush said:


> Wow!  So cool...  What section of Kidani were you in and which floor?  DH and I are going right before Labor Day and staying in a SV Studio.  I'm not sure which area to request yet, and this sounds like fun!



We were on the third floor, three beads to the right (as you face the Savannah) away from the lobby.  I think the lower floors are best for that feeling of closeness to the Savannah.  Another reason I loved this section was that the elevator by our room took us right down to the Timon parking garage, from which we could easily get right to the bus stop.  This was great late at night: straight from the bus to our elevator in a couple of seconds!  You will see the animals from whatever section you are in; other than some of the big cattle all the animals move around quite a bit.  But whenever the giraffes are around you know it from the excitement on the balconies!  Have a great trip home!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

I am trying to get an AKV owners action commitee started. If anyone has any concerns that they would like addressed with management about either KV or JH, please post on my new forum. Thank you.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239149


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

pinnocchiosdad said:


> i am trying to get an akv owners action commitee started. If anyone has any concerns that they would like addressed with management about either kv or jh, please post on my new forum. Thank you.
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239149



sorry folks, but the moderators have closed my thread.


----------



## twinklebug

Just want to say we got back from a 4 night stay at Kidani (studio-savanna view) this week and loved every moment if it!

The resort is beautiful in every way. We saw them adding 10 new palms and bamboo to the savanna and had some laughs as the giraffes attempted to storm the new folliage as the workmen took their lunch break and left just 3 keepers to fight off them with a small pickup, a golf cart and a small green cart. Got some great video of it & a zebra helped to push off the giraffes after he was told a stern NO! 

BTW - the "small" lobby is just perfect for a DVC building... there are so many other rooms and balconies added on it's very large and homey.


----------



## RLRDA

Putting the finishing touches on packing - leaving tomorrow A.M. for our 2nd trip to AKV and 1st time trying concierge! It'll be great to see Kidani this time around


----------



## Donald is #1

RLRDA said:


> Putting the finishing touches on packing - leaving tomorrow A.M. for our 2nd trip to AKV and 1st time trying concierge! It'll be great to see Kidani this time around



Have a great time!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Has anyone used the sleeper chair in Kidani?  Are they as comfortable as the sleeper sofas?


----------



## Donald is #1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Has anyone used the sleeper chair in Kidani?  Are they as comfortable as the sleeper sofas?



My niece used it during our trip last fall and liked it.


----------



## zumbergc

anyone hear when the pembe savannah is going to be open?  Just wondering, we are going to be around labor day weekend, and was wondering if it warrented a trip to check it out?

Otherwise i suspect we will wait until dec when we stay at kidani.

TIA


----------



## Donald is #1

zumbergc said:


> anyone hear when the pembe savannah is going to be open?  Just wondering, we are going to be around labor day weekend, and was wondering if it warrented a trip to check it out?
> 
> Otherwise i suspect we will wait until dec when we stay at kidani.
> 
> TIA



I haven't seen anything posted except for "September".  So maybe you will be in luck.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Donald is #1 said:


> My niece used it during our trip last fall and liked it.



Thanks!


----------



## huey578

Just wondering if phase 2 at Kidani has officially opened?


----------



## pilferk

I think Phase 2 is scheduled to open in early September.

On that note, we leave in less than a month...4 weeks from tomorrow!!

Kidani, here we come!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

We will be at Kidani two weeks from today!!!! 

We will be staying in a 1BR and I was wondering if anyone knows if they have washbaskets in the rooms like they do at BWV?


----------



## ITGirl50

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We will be at Kidani two weeks from today!!!!
> 
> We will be staying in a 1BR and I was wondering if anyone knows if they have washbaskets in the rooms like they do at BWV?



Yes. They have a laundry basket.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

crbruce_us said:


> Yes. They have a laundry basket.



Thank You!


----------



## DenLo

pilferk said:


> I think Phase 2 is scheduled to open in early September.
> 
> On that note, we leave in less than a month...4 weeks from tomorrow!!
> 
> Kidani, here we come!



Has anyone seen a date for the Pemba Savana opening?  Or has it already opened?  If opened has anyone stayed there?


----------



## toniosmom

DenLo said:


> Has anyone seen a date for the Pemba Savana opening?  Or has it already opened?  If opened has anyone stayed there?



According to AllEars -- it is open!  Here is the article.


----------



## DenLo

Thanks for the link, I forgot to check out Allears.  It had a nice video of Kidani.  We've succumbed to addonitis and made a bid for 100 points at AKV.  We just received an email from the Timeshare Store than the offer has been forwarded today to Disney for ROFR.  It looks like the wait begins!

I hope, hope, HOPE it passes ROFR.  We just love the savanna views ... and the rooms ....and the ambiance .... and the restaurant(s) (including those at Jambo House).  We already know what dates we want for next fall.  Maybe we  can make an 11 month ressie!


----------



## majortom1981

I just became a dvc member last week (my fiances parents are dvc memmbers at ssr) and i  had to pick akv since i did the special 100 point program (with a special referal discount of $1300) and I had to buy it once i saw the rooms. 

Now that I see the videos of kidani village I am soooo glad i picked this resort as my home resort. I go to disney for theming and things i cant do here at home (i live 45 min from nyc). 

Its also fitting that i did a commercial for disney for the Opening of Animal Kingdom . 

I made my reservations for my honeymoon for kidani village svanah room studio for may. 

This resort has some incredible theming.


----------



## Donald is #1

majortom1981 said:


> I just became a dvc member last week (my fiances parents are dvc memmbers at ssr) and i  had to pick akv since i did the special 100 point program (with a special referal discount of $1300) and I had to buy it once i saw the rooms.
> 
> Now that I see the videos of kidani village I am soooo glad i picked this resort as my home resort. I go to disney for theming and things i cant do here at home (i live 45 min from nyc).
> 
> Its also fitting that i did a commercial for disney for the Opening of Animal Kingdom .
> 
> I made my reservations for my honeymoon for kidani village svanah room studio for may.
> 
> This resort has some incredible theming.



Awesome!  Congratulations and welcome home!!!


----------



## PirateMel

I purchased 200 points last Oct - for use year starting in Dec with the developer point offer.  I am taking my Mom, Aunt and BF for two weeks in Oct and I am sooooo excited.

For the fiirst time I booked the Savana view - so want to see my giraffes 

I was there in August staying at VWL and went over to AK Villas - and all I can say is OMG if the rooms are half as nice as the lobby I think when they say "Welcome Home" I might just never want to leave.


Pictures posted here are Awesome!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just back from our first stay at AKV Kidani Village.  First of all for all of those who are going here soon be aware that the bus stop for the resort busses are closed and you have to go through the lobby to catch the busses.  They are re-doing one of the paths and putting a roof over the Hollywood Studios stop.
We have mixed feelings about the resort.  First of all our room was beautiful!  It was only the 2nd time we have stayed in a 1 BR and we loved it.  The woodwork, tile and granite were beautiful and the room was spacious.  It was perfect for 5 people especially since there were 2 bathrooms.  We loved looking out on the savannah and seeing all the animals.  One night as we were all out there watching the animals we saw a shooting star!  We didn't get to use the pool but we did check it out and it is really nice.
There were a couple of bad parts of it though.  We had my 80 year old MIL with and although we requested a room near the lobby we got one that was just about as far away from it as you can get!  It was quite the walk.  Also the bus transportation was terrible.  There were times when we had to wait quite some time for a bus.  Plus the resort is just so far from most places that it took forever to get there.  For us this is an issue so it will probably keep us from staying there in the future.  
I'll try to post some pictures in the future.


----------



## gkrykewy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Plus the resort is just so far from most places that it took forever to get there.



See, I just don't get this bit at all, and it's a common complaint. AKV buses are  actually better than average in terms of stop-to-stop travel time, because they're not shared with any other resorts (and we never waited more than 10 minutes for a bus in August, but your mileage may vary on that).

Interesting news about the work at the stop area and on one of the paths... I'm curious about this.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

gkrykewy said:


> See, I just don't get this bit at all, and it's a common complaint. AKV buses are  actually better than average in terms of stop-to-stop travel time, because they're not shared with any other resorts (and we never waited more than 10 minutes for a bus in August, but your mileage may vary on that).
> 
> Interesting news about the work at the stop area and on one of the paths... I'm curious about this.



I think one thing as far as we are concerned is that we have stayed alot at the Epcot resorts so we are spoiled with being able to walk back to the resort.  So that may be some of the reason why it was an issue for us.  I think it is a matter of perspective and how patient you are.  But we did seem sometimes to have to wait awhile for a bus.  There was one time that DH had to wait over 30 minutes for a bus to Epcot.  This was him !


----------



## CruznLexi

We bought a 100 point package in Jan and will get to stay in Oct for 5 nights. in April we did 2 nights at AKL for a cash only. We thought the resort was great! The bus system did seem slower than POP but heck I am on vacation and I am not in a hurry. We loved the nice big hot tub under the trees. The first night we just spent time by the pool and went to DTD and back to the lodge. The wait for a DTD bus was about 20 minutes and to come back we walked right on the bus. The next day to go to MK in the afternoon was less than 15 minutes. Could be better but we are not in a hurry! We are looking forward to Kidani in Oct.
                           Lexi


----------



## majortom1981

Doesnt bother me about the buses. IT sounds like the same problems i have with buses at ssr ( since my fiances parents home resort is ssr i sort of have two home resorts, akv and ssr).


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

This is why I said that it is a matter of perspective and patience.  What may be an issue for one person won't be for another.  It just was for us.  It's the same as anything else.  One person may have a great experience and another not so much.  I think for us it was the combination of having the long walk just to get to the bus stop along with us being used to staying in a resort closer to the parks we go to most.  Otherwise we had a great vacation and we are glad we tried AKV.  Thanks for the information we got before our trip.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I think one thing as far as we are concerned is that we have stayed alot at the Epcot resorts so we are spoiled with being able to walk back to the resort.  So that may be some of the reason why it was an issue for us.  I think it is a matter of perspective and how patient you are.  But we did seem sometimes to have to wait awhile for a bus.  There was one time that DH had to wait over 30 minutes for a bus to Epcot.  This was him !



Hi DLI  Thanks for your thoughts on your visit - the first time's the roughest when switching from one you know and love to a new one. It sounds like it didn't go too bad for you. 

You can't really compare any of the resorts to each other unless they are side by side. For VWL you have the direct boat access to MK and the monorails (although don't get me started on how long that trip and transfers take LOL). For BWV/BCV you have boats or can walk to EPCOT/MGM but to anywhere else you take very crowded buses. AKV has the benefit of being just a couple minute ride from AK but to anywhere else you have the highways to deal with. They all have ups and downs & I love each resort for different reasons. Transportation isn't the issue.

The wait your DH experienced for the bus was an entirely different situation than the location of the resort. Each bus (with exception to Ft. Wilderness & OKW internal buses) is dispatched depending on need. A driver might be on a Poly->MGM route and be diverted off to AK->EPCOT as the computer decides it's needed there more. You'll occasionally see purple pants managers at the stops recording the buses to see if they're operating as well as the computers think they are. The routes are constantly being tweaked.

As to your other comments about AKV I can understand. I'm a VWL fan through and though. When we first stayed at Jambo house two years back I was (and I wasn't) expecting the same sort of experience as VWL. Needless to say I was let down in that respect - it's TOTALLY different with the same huge lobby causing people to compare the two resorts. I missed the lake and boats terribly. I did however fall in love with the giraffes & rooms. Kidani had me a bit nervous, but it was more than I could have hoped for and instilled that true "homey" feeling into me once I knew what to look for and anticipate. I get a bit ticked off when people compare WL to AKL - they're NOT the same, not in the least bit. The only thing the same is the architect. Two very different, very wonderful resorts & every time I get to say we're visiting one or the other I feel lucky to be able to do so.


----------



## experiment818

We just checked into our AKV Jambo value studio yesterday.  We are in room 5114 with a savanna view.   Since it is only DW and I, the size is not even an issue.  Although the bathroom seems tiny after spending our first night in a refurbished boardwalk view 1BR at BWV.

We walked over to Kidani last night for our ADR at Sanaa and had a great dinner.  I had the beef short ribs, chicken with red curry sauce and basmati rice.  It was delicious.  My wife had the same thing but with five grain pilaf instead of basmati rice.  Our waiter, Giovanni, was great.  He took time to explain what was in each of the sauces and how some of the menu items were cooked and he was very friendly.

If you have any questions about the resort let me know and I will try to answer them.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Hi DLI  Thanks for your thoughts on your visit - the first time's the roughest when switching from one you know and love to a new one. It sounds like it didn't go too bad for you.
> 
> You can't really compare any of the resorts to each other unless they are side by side. For VWL you have the direct boat access to MK and the monorails (although don't get me started on how long that trip and transfers take LOL). For BWV/BCV you have boats or can walk to EPCOT/MGM but to anywhere else you take very crowded buses. AKV has the benefit of being just a couple minute ride from AK but to anywhere else you have the highways to deal with. They all have ups and downs & I love each resort for different reasons. Transportation isn't the issue.
> 
> The wait your DH experienced for the bus was an entirely different situation than the location of the resort. Each bus (with exception to Ft. Wilderness & OKW internal buses) is dispatched depending on need. A driver might be on a Poly->MGM route and be diverted off to AK->EPCOT as the computer decides it's needed there more. You'll occasionally see purple pants managers at the stops recording the buses to see if they're operating as well as the computers think they are. The routes are constantly being tweaked.
> 
> As to your other comments about AKV I can understand. I'm a VWL fan through and though. When we first stayed at Jambo house two years back I was (and I wasn't) expecting the same sort of experience as VWL. Needless to say I was let down in that respect - it's TOTALLY different with the same huge lobby causing people to compare the two resorts. I missed the lake and boats terribly. I did however fall in love with the giraffes & rooms. Kidani had me a bit nervous, but it was more than I could have hoped for and instilled that true "homey" feeling into me once I knew what to look for and anticipate. I get a bit ticked off when people compare WL to AKL - they're NOT the same, not in the least bit. The only thing the same is the architect. Two very different, very wonderful resorts & every time I get to say we're visiting one or the other I feel lucky to be able to do so.



Thanks TB.  I feel bad that my TR appearantly came off as being so negative.  I didn't mean for it to.  AKV is a beautiful resort.  It just isn't our favorite for a couple of reasons.  It wasn't my intent to compare the resorts on this thread.  I just mentioned that on the VWL thread since that is the subject there.  I would have done that no matter what resort we had stayed at.  I seem to be having a problem saying what I mean without it coming off poorly so maybe I will just stop now before I dig my hole even deeper!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Giving a bump up!


----------



## edk35

Let me post my two threads with pictures of our 2 night stay at Kidani Village. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2310905


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33989174#post33989174


----------



## rbthntschl

My dear friends,

Just introducing myself.  I bought 160 points in Dec., 2008 and will be making my first trip to AKV in April, 2010 (had to use the developer points first).  We were hoping to get in for our Halloween/Bruce's Birthday trip but they had nothing available in studios.  We go about 3 times a year:  Flower & Garden, the big June trip and Food & Wine.  We went to Disneyland earlier this month and stayed at Grand Californian, not the villas, though I did get to see the model units.  Very nice.

Looking forward to following this board.

Bob of


----------



## DeeCee735

rbthntschl said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Just introducing myself. I bought 160 points in Dec., 2008 and will be making my first trip to AKV in April, 2010 (had to use the developer points first). We were hoping to get in for our Halloween/Bruce's Birthday trip but they had nothing available in studios. We go about 3 times a year: Flower & Garden, the big June trip and Food & Wine. We went to Disneyland earlier this month and stayed at Grand Californian, not the villas, though I did get to see the model units. Very nice.
> 
> Looking forward to following this board.
> 
> Bob of


 
Hi Bob, welcome to the boards. Congrats on your AKV purchase and WELCOME HOME! You are going to love your membership! Have been to AKL or stayed at any of the villas?

We have owned (BWV) since 2000, and we go together (myself, DH, DS, DD) once a year, and then I go for long weekends 2x a year with friends and cousins. We just bought a small add on at AKV after staying in a Jambo one bedroom standard view. I fell so in love with it and DH was right there with me! I banked the first years points and booked a one bedroom savannah view at Kidani for 21 days from now!!! I'm busting at the seams to get there.

Have you checked out the other sites that have pictures of the resort and the rooms? You'll be able to find the pics here, but wdwig.com also has a great area for pictures of the villas and the resort. Youtube actually has a couple of good videos of the grounds as well.

On day one of our trip we are doing the Wanyama Safari Tour followed by the dinner and wine pairng at Jiko! Can't wait for that. I also booked Boma for breakfast the day we check out, and there's a lunch at Sanaa during the trip as well. This is going to be a 3 night/4day trip and a non park trip as well, so I really wanted to make use of the gorgeous resort and it's wonderful restaurants!

Enjoy your upcoming trip and all the trips that will follow!


----------



## Donald is #1

Welcome Bob!  I've stayed at Jambo House twice as a DVC member and will be making my first Kidani trip this December.  Also, I'll be making my first DL trip, staying at the VGC, in May.


----------



## rocknspots

Hi, everyone. DH & I will be "home" 2 weeks from today at Kidani for our first official DVC vacation. I can't wait. (We used our developer points at the Grand Californian in March.) I really appreciate all of the info...good/bad. We know we're going to have an awesome vacation...thanks to all the posts I've read. You guys rock!

Question: I know you can order groceries. Is there a store on the premises? If so, are the prices the same as on the order form online?


----------



## manntra

Welcome Home Bob!!!

I got back from my first trip to Kidani (have stayed at Jambo twice) October 9th.  Loved it and just reaffirmed why I bought AKV in the first place.  Yes, Kidaini's lobby is on a smaller scale but it is just as beautiful...we actually found to like walking through the lobby a bit better because it wasn't as crowded as Jambo   The pool area was a lot of fun (had my 13 year old niece with me) and we played some trivia games and won at one of those and Bingo! 
Our room was on the 2nd floor (lobby floor) and I think was number 7214..studio savanah.  Had a great view and lots of activity with giraffes, zebras, ostriches, and even some vultures 
I have another trip planned for May and am taking a friend who hasn't been in some years....I asked where she wanted to stay and guess what...we are staying at AKV again   Of course that is fine by me!!  

Tracy


----------



## Nutty4Disney

Just make our first reservation at Jambo for Feb. 10. We will be staying in a savanna view studio. Our first DVC trip. We had lunch at Sanna earlier this month and loved it. I am so glad we bought at AKV. I love the resort and like the fact that it is away from the parks. I want to stay at the Epcot resorts one day, but we like to get away from it all too and this is the best of both worlds. A hectic day at the parks and than a nice quiet relaxing evening at the resort. I am hoping to try out Jiko this time.


----------



## DenLo

We just closed on 100 points at AKV with the TSS today!  That means we'll have two home resorts.  We stayed in regular CRO savana room at Jambo House last June and loved it.  Can't wait to stay at Kidani using our points.  Hope to make reservations for next September 23 - October 1 as soon as our points are available (as the 11 month mark is coming up in two days)!


----------



## rbcheek

rocknspots said:


> ....
> Question: I know you can order groceries. Is there a store on the premises? If so, are the prices the same as on the order form online?



Just to the right of the lobby as you walk in, there is "Johari's Treasures" which serves as the resort market. Most everything on the grocery delivery list can be found here for the same price.
The only difference is you pay the service charge for the delivery and it's in your room by the time you get there.

Enjoy


----------



## Donald is #1

DenLo said:


> We just closed on 100 points at AKV with the TSS today!  That means we'll have two home resorts.  We stayed in regular CRO savana room at Jambo House last June and loved it.  Can't wait to stay at Kidani using our points.  Hope to make reservations for next September 23 - October 1 as soon as our points are available (as the 11 month mark is coming up in two days)!



Congratulations & Welcome Home!


----------



## dwelty

Hi everyone,

We have stayed at Jambo before, but are checking in for the first time this Saturday at Kidani.  I have four questions:

Are all of the rooms completly finished now?

Is the new Savanna open?

Can you see the new savanna from the pool?

We are a standard view, any requests we should ask for?

Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## SIMJUN

We are counting down to our first trip as DVC members.  We will be spending Christmas at Kildani Village.  

I am so excited!


----------



## Donald is #1

dwelty said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have stayed at Jambo before, but are checking in for the first time this Saturday at Kidani.  I have four questions:



OK, let's see what I can answer.



dwelty said:


> Are all of the rooms completly finished now?



Yes the resort is completely open now.



dwelty said:


> Is the new Savanna open?



Yes, Pembe is open.



dwelty said:


> Can you see the new savanna from the pool?
> 
> We are a standard view, any requests we should ask for?
> 
> Any help would be appriciated.



These 2 I don't know the answer to.


----------



## lisah0711

Checking in to AKV Jambo 2 bedroom savanna view 60 days from today for our first trip to WDW at Christmas!


----------



## lisah0711

Wow!  I can't believe that I managed to kill the AKV owners thread with my post last month!  

I received an email from my Guide that for a very limited time if you have a Dec UY and do an AKV add-on before the end of November they will give you 08 points as well as 09 points.  I'm not in the market for any more points now but for those of you who might be . . . notice I didn't say I didn't need any more points because, of course, I always think I need more points.  

Thirty-three days until Christmas at AKV Jambo!


----------



## stopher1

Hey lisah - we're not too far behind you... we check in to a 2 br at Kidani in just 55 days!  I hope you have a wonderful Christmas at AKV!


----------



## twinklebug

lisah0711 said:


> Wow!  I can't believe that I managed to kill the AKV owners thread with my post last month!



 I think AKV just needs a more established group here. Most of us are fairly new owners (<5 years) as opposed to those at the older resorts who've owned in their resorts for a decade or so and greet each other as good friends. We'll get there... until then, keep bumping the thread!



lisah0711 said:


> I received an email from my Guide that for a very limited time if you have a Dec UY and do an AKV add-on before the end of November they will give you 08 points as well as 09 points.  I'm not in the market for any more points now but for those of you who might be . . . notice I didn't say I didn't need any more points because, of course, I always think I need more points.


 I never got that email. I'd seriously consider adding on another 50 pts if so. Of course I'm always looking for an excuse to add-on


----------



## stopher1

twinklebug said:


> I think AKV just needs a more established group here. Most of us are fairly new owners (<5 years) as opposed to those at the older resorts who've owned in their resorts for a decade or so and greet each other as good friends. We'll get there... until then, keep bumping the thread!




I agree - but it sure fun to be seeing many of the same "newer" folks on the different threads frequented.   Personally I'd "forgotten" about this thread for a while, but fixed my notifications so I can easily find it and be updated once again.



twinklebug said:


> : I never got that email. I'd seriously consider adding on another 50 pts if so. Of course I'm always looking for an excuse to add-on



That's exactly what I say.  I'd love 50 more, if it's the right deal.


----------



## lisah0711

stopher1 said:


> Hey lisah - we're not too far behind you... we check in to a 2 br at Kidani in just 55 days!  I hope you have a wonderful Christmas at AKV!



Have a great time!  We usually go in January so I am a tad afraid how bad the crowds will be in comparison.   



twinklebug said:


> I think AKV just needs a more established group here. Most of us are fairly new owners (<5 years) as opposed to those at the older resorts who've owned in their resorts for a decade or so and greet each other as good friends. We'll get there... until then, keep bumping the thread!
> 
> I never got that email. I'd seriously consider adding on another 50 pts if so. *Of course I'm always looking for an excuse to add-on*



Preaching to the choir here.    I added on 25 AKV points last summer to save a VGC developers point reservation I had to reschedule at the last minute.  

This thread was so buried I had to go to my subscriptions to find it but did want to share the info in case anyone had a Dec UY and was thinking of an add-on.  I was shocked to have an email directly from my Guide and even more shocking was that he replied to my response which I thought they never do -- it was only a one liner.

We will be going to our first Merry Mixer on 12/24.  Hopefully we will see some other AKV owners there!


----------



## rbcheek

Right before this years Member Cruise, we stayed only 1 night at Kidani, but that was enogh to convince us to purchase 50 more points when we got back home. Here are a couple of photos you all might enjoy


----------



## stopher1

Thanks rbcheek!  What great shots.  Makes me want to be back there right now...instead of waiting til January.


----------



## AKLFan3

Great pictures rbcheek!  I'm counting down the days until I return to Jambo House at the end of January!

I'm glad we have this thread going again, it's nice to see our home well represented.


----------



## twinklebug

LOVE the pics 

One of these days I'm going to have to figure out how to upload a couple videos from my camera taken this last summer to u-tube. It shows the giraffes attempting to get to the new island of plants created out between kidani and the animal house & the caretakers who had to deal with it while the landscapers took a nice long lunch. (If it looks like salad & smells like salad, then it must be.... )


----------



## rbcheek

Thank you for the compliments, here are some photos of artwork and the lobby.


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks for posting those great pics, rbcheek!  We are staying at Jambo House but will definitely go see Kidani.  It looks like Kidani has that same separate feel that VWL does to WL -- a little quieter.  I love the lanterns.  
Just what I needed to get me in the mood for AKV on this Saturday morning.


----------



## rbcheek

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for posting those great pics, rbcheek!  We are staying at Jambo House but will definitely go see Kidani.  It looks like Kidani has that same separate feel that VWL does to WL -- a little quieter.  I love the lanterns.
> Just what I needed to get me in the mood for AKV on this Saturday morning.



Kidani has that same African feel to it, but in a more reserved intimate way.
There are hidden pieces of art and quotes everywhere.
We only stayed one night, so we did not get to explore everything. We can't wait to be able to get back. 
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## mikeandkarla

That is how all add ons work. If you add on you get current uy allotment of points. We are still in 2008 uy for December. 





lisah0711 said:


> Wow!  I can't believe that I managed to kill the AKV owners thread with my post last month!
> 
> I received an email from my Guide that for a very limited time if you have a Dec UY and do an AKV add-on before the end of November they will give you 08 points as well as 09 points.  I'm not in the market for any more points now but for those of you who might be . . . notice I didn't say I didn't need any more points because, of course, I always think I need more points.
> 
> Thirty-three days until Christmas at AKV Jambo!


----------



## lisah0711

I am so glad that I will be going to AKV soon.  We saw The Lion King on Saturday afternoon and it really made me homesick for Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We just have one night AKV coming up, December 11th, but I make the most of it.  I love seeing the animals, and Christmas decorations at Jambo!  We'll have to stop by Kidani to see how it's lobby is decked out too.

Bobbi


----------



## bbrnca

We can't wait to get back there also.... we are booked June 3-10 for a 2brm lockout... which is fine for us since it is DW and myself and her brother and his wife..... they can have the studio all to themselves..... no kids this trip.... this resort is just beautiful and relaxing... not all hustle and bustle


----------



## Donald is #1

bobbiwoz said:


> We just have one night AKV coming up, December 11th, but I make the most of it.  I love seeing the animals, and Christmas decorations at Jambo!  We'll have to stop by Kidani to see how it's lobby is decked out too.
> 
> Bobbi




Awesome!  I'll be at Kidani from the 4th until the 15th.  Yes, next week can't come fast enough.


----------



## BigDogHU75

Donald is #1 said:


> Awesome!  I'll be at Kidani from the 4th until the 15th.  Yes, next week can't come fast enough.



That is awesome.  I would love to be in Disney some time during December to see all of the decorations.  Please post pictures when you come back.


----------



## BigDogHU75

rbcheek said:


> Right before this years Member Cruise, we stayed only 1 night at Kidani, but that was enogh to convince us to purchase 50 more points when we got back home. Here are a couple of photos you all might enjoy



Great pics.  How I miss my home away from home.


----------



## rbcheek

Hey, Marsha,
how's your boy doing? It was nice meeting you and your husband on the member cruise.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

We just got back from our very first trip... LOVED IT!!! Can't wait to go back next November. It was absolutely incredible. We loved Kidani Village, had a great 2 bedroom savannah view room on the 3rd floor near the lobby- just as I had requested. We checked in at 9 am on a Sunday and our room was already ready! Wow. 

Those pictures make me "homesick" and I've only been back 5 days! After staying there, I'm not sure DH will ever want to try anywhere else. He enjoyed it far more than I think he thought he would. Those 3 bathrooms in Kidani made a world of difference. My inlaws in one bedroom, DH and I in the master, and the kids on the couch and pull-out chair with their own bathroom- ohhhhh yeah. So much better than a hotel room, or even a suite (we typically book suites in our non-Disney travel).


----------



## ACDSNY

We stayed in 7841 (dedicated 2 bdrm) savanna view from Nov 8th - 15th and really enjoyed the okapis, red river hogs and crown cranes.  We also had several other animals too.  All were very relaxing to watch from our balcony.


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Thanksgiving to the AKV Owners and Lovers!

Here is a picture of the Christmas tree at Kidani to get you in the holiday spirit

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34468586&postcount=49

Thanks to John at Owner's Locker for doing the holiday thread and taking this pic.


----------



## ttester9612

In October I stayed at AKL-Kidani for the first time. My room was 7356, Savanna View. Saw the giraffes a few times, but never the zebras, except from the lobby. The room was so far from the lobby it must have taken me 20 minutes to walk it.  I actually was closer to Jambo House, which worked out even better.  Next time I'll stay in a standard room and not waste my points for the savanna. 

Does anyone know what is the difference between standard and value room?


----------



## Donald is #1

BigDogHU75 said:


> That is awesome.  I would love to be in Disney some time during December to see all of the decorations.  Please post pictures when you come back.



I definitely will.   I will probably post some pictures both on the DIS and on facebook.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

ttester9612 said:


> Does anyone know what is the difference between standard and value room?



Jambo House--Standard View rooms will face the pool. Value rooms will face savanna, pool, or parking lot.

Kidani Village--Standard View rooms will face the pool or parking areas. No Value Rooms at Kidani.

We have stayed in Standard View at Jambo twice now, we loved it both times. One room was off the main lobby. If the savanna view is not a "dealbreaker" so to speak, standard is worth the points you can save. We find the proximity to the Mara, Boma, elevators, and the pool a plus.

Note: Value rooms square footage is slightly smaller than standard rooms. I.E., value 1BR and 2BR villas will not have the sleeper chair in the living room.

Here are some of the balcony views we've had in standard view rooms at Jambo House:

AKV View from Room 5466--1BR Lockoff Standard View (the rooms directly across from this room are value rooms)






AKV Room 5402 Balcony View--1BR Lockoff Standard View






AKV Jambo Room 5412 Balcony View--Studio Lockoff Standard View


----------



## BigDogHU75

Donald is #1 said:


> I definitely will.   I will probably post some pictures both on the DIS and on facebook.



Thanks.  I like to live vicariously through everyone's pictures until my next trip.


----------



## ttester9612

The views are still awesome.  thanks for sharing. 



Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Jambo House--Standard View rooms will face the pool. Value rooms will face savanna, pool, or parking lot.
> 
> Kidani Village--Standard View rooms will face the pool or parking areas. No Value Rooms at Kidani.
> 
> We have stayed in Standard View at Jambo twice now, we loved it both times. One room was off the main lobby. If the savanna view is not a "dealbreaker" so to speak, standard is worth the points you can save. We find the proximity to the Mara, Boma, elevators, and the pool a plus.
> 
> Note: Value rooms square footage is slightly smaller than standard rooms. I.E., value 1BR and 2BR villas will not have the sleeper chair in the living room.
> 
> Here are some of the balcony views we've had in standard view rooms at Jambo House:
> 
> AKV View from Room 5466--1BR Lockoff Standard View (the rooms directly across from this room are value rooms)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV Room 5402 Balcony View--1BR Lockoff Standard View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV Jambo Room 5412 Balcony View--Studio Lockoff Standard View


----------



## mikeandkarla

Here are a few Savanna view value room 5136 pics: click on pic to enlarge


----------



## mikeandkarla

Here is AKV pool view from value studio 5014.


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Thanks for sharing mikeandkarla, those look sweet!!!


----------



## twinklebug

*73 days* until AKV - Kidani 

We're headed to VWL next weekend for a quick trip & I promised my son we'd _TRY_ to get over to Kidani to see the resort decorations in person. If successful, I'll bring back pics. 

mikeandkarla: those value room pics look great! We had one a couple years back from the first week AKV Jambo opened, but as I recall, that studio was SO small. Great for 1 or 2 people, but I don't think I'll try it again with 3 of us: Never thought I'd hear myself say it, but there were too many pillows & cushions!


----------



## Nicoal13

Question for you AKV Owners and Lovers:

Do the Kidani studios have a closet plus the wardrobe? I'm traveling with 3 of my friends and while we are used to sharing a small space, I want to make sure we'll have enough room to store our luggage. 

Thanks!


----------



## ttester9612

Nicoal13 said:


> Question for you AKV Owners and Lovers:
> 
> Do the Kidani studios have a closet plus the wardrobe? I'm traveling with 3 of my friends and while we are used to sharing a small space, I want to make sure we'll have enough room to store our luggage.
> 
> Thanks!



There is a wardrobe and a small closet which also contains the safe. I actually stored my luggage right next to the adjourning door.


----------



## Nicoal13

ttester9612 said:


> There is a wardrobe and a small closet which also contains the safe. I actually stored my luggage right next to the adjourning door.



Ok, thanks. As long as there is somewhere we can stack luggage and get it out of the way. Can't wait to see AKV, it looks fabulous!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I am looking forward to going to AKV for the first time in March before our cruise.  We are staying in a Value studio for 3 nights. Can anyone tell me where the laundry room is in Jambo, Tia


----------



## Hunclemarco

Hello
Is there a Sauna at Kidani?  If not, which resorts do?
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## athenna

Do you mean hot tubs? If so, yes there are two of them


----------



## Cinderella1122

Hello everyone! I am leaving in 22 days for my first trip to kidani. I have a savanna view room booked and i'm very nervous about my decision. I have been to the jambo house twice before. The first was in 12/07, It was a siblings only trip for my sis, bro, and myself. Since we were 24, 20, and 18 at the time, we thought the coolest room ever would be a savanna view room at AKL. However, we didnt like the view at all. We didnt see any animals during our stay, nothing else was available, and we overlooked the kidani construction. However, the rest of the resort blew us away. We knew our parents had to see it. So, we booked a 1 bedroom pool view villa as a surprise for my parents. We loved it. The view and location were amazing. I loved it so much I became a DVC member. Back to our trip at hand. It will be me and my sis. We decided to try a savanna view again, thinking maybe the construction kept them away last time, but I keep getting this feeling that I will be happier with a pool view.


----------



## Donald is #1

Everyone, the Kidani bus depot area reopened today.


----------



## marvali

Great news.  Glad to hear it!


----------



## Donald is #1

Here are some pictures of the Sunset Savanna that I took from my room at Kidani this afternoon.


----------



## LisaS

Donald is #1 said:


> Here are some pictures of the Sunset Savanna that I took from my room at Kidani this afternoon.


Wow! Looks like you are in a prime spot! Thanks for posting these.


----------



## glennbo123

Yes, thanks for posting Donald is #1.  Those are awesome.  Wish I was there right now.


----------



## Donald is #1

LisaS & glennbo123, thanks!  I have more pictures from around the resort but most likely I won't download them until after I get back (I'm here until the 15th)

For anyone with up-coming Kidani stays, I have noticed more animal activity in mid to late afternoon.


----------



## lisah0711

Donald is #1 said:


> LisaS & glennbo123, thanks!  I have more pictures from around the resort but most likely I won't download them until after I get back *(I'm here until the 15th)*
> 
> For anyone with up-coming Kidani stays, I have noticed more animal activity in mid to late afternoon.



Lucky you!    Thanks for the pictures.  I'll be at AKV Jambo Savanna view in 11 days!


----------



## Cinderella1122

Great pics! I hope I get a great view like that when I check into kidani in 18 days!!!


----------



## twinklebug

*Donaldis#1* - fantastic shots! I just wish I could blow them up to life size and hop in  Enjoy the trip! (psst - I read that the garland is going up on main street now.)

***********

I'm happy for everyone heading down soon... the parks are beautiful. I'm sure the lobbies of Jambo and Kidani are no exception. If you go, _please _ remember the poor folks at home (hehe) & post pics!

I'm excited for our Feb trip ... only 62 days to go until our Valentine's trip!  

I know the CMs don't want to encourage folk to call the amimals by name, but does anyone know the names of the giraffe & zebra? It'd be nice to add them into our conversations here so we can indicate what we've seen them doing. I believe I had heard there is one male giraffe and 5 female, including the 2 youngest. Does this sound right?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

I sold my AKV contract last month for $78.90 (that is after commission and fees). I have been sick with regrets ever since. Last night after the Holiday Webcast I couldn't hold back, I bought my points back. I paid $95/pt.  You do the math. No regrets, its glad to be back home!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3amigos

hi everyone,

I was wondering if someone can tell me how to get an AKV signature stamp. We just added on and would like to include it in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## franandaj

Donald is #1 said:


> Here are some pictures of the Sunset Savanna that I took from my room at Kidani this afternoon.



Awesome pics, what room were you in and was it a Studio, 1 or 2 br?  I'm going with my parents in a little over a month and it's their first trip to WDW. I've stayed at the AKL twice both times with great views, but I've heard some nightmare stories here on the DISboards, I really hope we have as good a view as you did!  Love the baby giraffe!


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Hey lisah - we're not too far behind you... we check in to a 2 br at Kidani in just 55 days!  I hope you have a wonderful Christmas at AKV!



Hey! I'd been following you on the GCV owners thread and read about your trip there and enjoyed your posts and pictures when you were at PP and GCV, but I will be even more interested in hearing about your THV and Kidani Trip because we are following you by about 15 or so days.

We have an accessible THV booked for Jan 20-25 and then switch to Kidani, so please post pictures and such! I'll have to figure out where you're posting them on the SSR owners thread first?

I'm so curious about these two resorts and also hopeful that we get a Savannah view with a good view, it's my parents first trip to WDW and want them to have a great experience. I've read some horror stories about AKV where people get crappy rooms and the staff knows they're crappy rooms, I hope we get a great view, I've always had one in the past!

Look forward to your pics and stuff!


----------



## wdrl

pinnocchiosdad said:


> I sold my AKV contract last month for $78.90 (that is after commission and fees). I have been sick with regrets ever since. Last night after the Holiday Webcast I couldn't hold back, I bought my points back. I paid $95/pt.  You do the math. No regrets, its glad to be back home!!!!!!!!!!!



Welcome Back Home. . . not that you ever really left!


----------



## angelmav

Just bought 220 pts after yesterday's webcast! We looked at the mock-ups at SSR in Sep, and I was suprised at how much we liked the AKV better than BLT (I thought location would win out, but the ultra-modern decor really rubbed us wrong as a home resort).

I was also suprised at how they badmouthed their own resort (SSR) of which we were interested (really if they hadnt closed down PI this would have always been our first choice and we would have bought in their last year.)

Anyway, my long winded way of saying hello to the neighbors!


----------



## underAchiever

We're looking forward to our first trip as DVCers coming this February. We own BLT, but chose AKV as our first trip due to AKV's excellent value. I believe the kids (10yo Boy & and 5yo Girl) will absolutely love this resort!


----------



## Donald is #1

franandaj said:


> Awesome pics, what room were you in and was it a Studio, 1 or 2 br?  I'm going with my parents in a little over a month and it's their first trip to WDW. I've stayed at the AKL twice both times with great views, but I've heard some nightmare stories here on the DISboards, I really hope we have as good a view as you did!  Love the baby giraffe!




I was in a 1 BR.  The room number was 7428.  It was between timon and zazu.


----------



## stopher1

Donald is #1 - what beautiful pics!  Thanks for sharing.  We're getting closer and closer to our split stay, and I'm getting so excited!  We'll be checking in to Kidani on 1/14... and I can't wait!    These pics were just what I needed to see tonight.


----------



## lisah0711

Just checked into our 2 bedroom lockoff on Zebra Trail -- this is the second part of our trip.  We were at VWL for four nights.  We love AKL but the folks who had the studio part of our room smoked in it.    Mousekeeping has been in with deodorizer so we are hoping that will do the trick.  Will go down and talk to the front desk -- whoever was in there should be fined.  There are a few maintenance issues in our room, too.  Why don't people take care of things?!?   Will report those too.  

It's still cold at WDW but we've seen lots of animals on the savanna already.  The lobby is beautiful with all the Christmas decorations.  Will go and hang out there with a drink and enjoy the ambience before dinner at Boma.  

DH has told me a dozen times already how much he likes AKV -- I think I see an add on in our future.  

We used online checkin and it was a breeze.  We asked for Arusha Savanna and were switched by the front desk without asking.


----------



## brandip22

Just wanted to pop in to say Hi! We'll be staying at Kidani for the first time in May in a 1 BR. I am too excited and ready to read everything you guys have written!


----------



## stopher1

We're now just 15 days away from checking in to Kidani Village... I can't wait!!


----------



## BigDogHU75

For those with upcoming trips - safe travels, enjoy, and have fun.


----------



## lisah0711

Happy New Year to all the AKV Owners and Lovers!


----------



## kristenrice

Happy New Year!!!

I just had to check in, now that Christmas is behind us, we have 91 LONG days until we are on our way to Florida!

I am getting excited and nervous.  I always get nervous before a trip, but usually the week before, not three months before.  This trip is a combination of things that are bringing me a lot of anxiety.

First, we are taking my parents.  We've gone with my parents before, as adults, but before we had children.  This time, the kids are coming too.  

Second, we are driving.  We've driven before, as adults, but the kids' three previous trips were all by air.  The longest trip they've taken in a car was about 3 hours.  We aren't driving straight through and we are planning on stopping every 2-3 hours for breaks, but I really hope the kids can take it.  

Third, this will be my parents' first trip to the AKV.  The last time they were in WDW was 2001 and we stayed at OKW.  Dad loved it so much, that he is now planning on treating the extended family (14 people) to a week's vacation in 2012.  With a group that large, with 6 children, I know that AKV-Kidani would be a better choice, but I need to convince dad of that!  He is very "if-it-ain't-broke-don't-fix-it" and in his mind, he liked OKW so why consider anywhere else?  This trip has to turn him into an AKV-lover.

Anyways....I have been looking at all the AKV pictures from my previous stays, scouring the internet for stuff I haven't seen before, and counting the days until we are back.  Pretty soon, I'll be posting that I have to hurry up and pack...and that will probably be about a month before we leave.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy New Years everyone! 

Everyone makes new years resolutions to themselves, even if they claim not to, somewhere inside they've told themselves, I'm not going to let that happen next year. So in light of the whole goals and promises bit, and keeping in theme with the AKVs Please remember, it's good to aim high, just please remember to leave yourself a way to get down from such heights without falling on your face.


----------



## aubeone

majortom1981 said:


> Now that I see the videos of kidani village I am soooo glad i picked this resort as my home resort.



Where can I find this video??


----------



## twinklebug

kristenrice said:


> ... we have 91 LONG days until we are on our way to Florida!... This trip is a combination of things that are bringing me a lot of anxiety.
> 
> First, we are taking my parents.  We've gone with my parents before, as adults, but before we had children.  This time, the kids are coming too.
> 
> Second, we are driving.  We've driven before, as adults, but the kids' three previous trips were all by air.  The longest trip they've taken in a car was about 3 hours.  We aren't driving straight through and we are planning on stopping every 2-3 hours for breaks, but I really hope the kids can take it.
> 
> Third, this will be my parents' first trip to the AKV.  The last time they were in WDW was 2001 and we stayed at OKW.  Dad loved it so much, that he is now planning on treating the extended family (14 people) to a week's vacation in 2012.  With a group that large, with 6 children, I know that AKV-Kidani would be a better choice, but I need to convince dad of that!  He is very "if-it-ain't-broke-don't-fix-it" and in his mind, he liked OKW so why consider anywhere else?  This trip has to turn him into an AKV-lover.



Hi Kristen!

If there's anything AKV is good at it's in calming the nerves and taking us out of our stress zones. Picture yourself in a rocker out on the library verandah watching the ostrich strut by and the zebra rolling around... maybe take a glass of wine down there with you 

If your father drives I'm sure he'll appreciate the garage. If he liked the space in OKW, I think he'll love Kidani's. To me the rooms feel just as large as OKW, but more resort like. And Kidani doesn't have the same hotel feel Jambo has. When we visit it feels as though the whole building is opened up as an extension of our homes. Not saying we trek around in our PJs, but if others chose to it wouldn't bother me a bit.

I do think location and what you plan on doing makes a big difference in the feel of this resort. For us, my teens love the pool and the activities center, so I request to be near the lobby.  The northbeads are closer to the pool and you can go down the backway and not trek through the lobby to get there. The southern beads are closer to the main lodge if you want to walk it.

As each resort has it's own distinct personality, I doubt you'll be able to replace OKW in your dad's heart. But you may be able to open him up to loving new places too.

Good luck!


----------



## stopher1

Happy New Year all!


----------



## stopher1

Hey fellow AKV lovers!  We're just back from our 5 night stay at Kidani in a 2 br SV.  We were in the north wing, in room 7726/28.  It was wonderful.

Here are just a few photos of our stay.  You can read about it if you'd like in my "Triple Whammy" trip report (link below in my signature).  There are LOTS of pics in that.


























We can't wait to get back!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

stopher1 said:


> Hey fellow AKV lovers!  We're just back from our 5 night stay at Kidani in a 2 br SV.  We were in the north wing, in room 7726/28.  It was wonderful.



Great photos!  Makes me miss our second home.  Now I'm going to have to catch up on your trip report.


----------



## rbcheek

Thanks for the photos. Makes me miss this place even more. We have only been able to stay one night in Kidani, and we were only there for about 16 hours.


----------



## blancosofhollywood

We just got confirmed for October.. I know it is far out, but we wanted Kidani Village and we got in!!  We went to see it last december and it looked amazing!  We can't wait.  We have a 1bdrm SV!!  Can't wait to have a sip of coffee and look at the animals....


----------



## mamaprincess

We have the best of both worlds for our upcoming trip.  We booked my mom at Kidani in a std. studio and we will be in Jambo in a 1 br value Dec 24th-Dec 28th 2010.  I love both locations.  We surprised my mom with a stay in Jambo sv studio for Christmas eve- Dec. 26th 2009.  It was the best surprise EVER!!!


----------



## twinklebug

16 days to go!  Just got my camera fixed up for the trip: new SD card, batteries & charger. Missed this little guy so much on our last trip, and let's face it, cell phones are great for communicating but they make horrible cameras and camcorders.

1st thing I'm going to do is hit the pool bar for a drink and soak in a hot tub.


----------



## twinklebug

Our "little" thread keeps falling to the bottom... bump! 

7 days and counting ... fingers crossed the weather will be nice.


----------



## LaurenT

20 days to go!!  It'll be our first time staying as owners!  We requested a lower floor near the lobby - would that give us a good savannah view?
Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

Question ... Do you know...

The architect's name who designed Kidani? What other Disney projects was he involved in?


----------



## blossomz

It was Peter Dominick.  He actually recently passed away and he was a pretty young man.  He also designed the Wilderness Lodge and Grand Californian.  LOVE all his lodges!  He will be sorely missed...


----------



## twinklebug

blossomz said:


> It was Peter Dominick.  He actually recently passed away and he was a pretty young man.  He also designed the Wilderness Lodge and Grand Californian.  LOVE all his lodges!  He will be sorely missed...



 Awesome Blossom (hehe, sorry, had to say it!)

I was doing a bit of research  on him to see if there were any non-Disney properties he did that were closer to home we could visit and came across his bio on his company's website:



> Denver, Colorado, January 5, 2009 - Architect and planner Peter H. Dominick, Jr., FAIA - a fierce steward of the land who combined his passions for nature, cities, art, and travel into a highly successful career - died New Year's Day after a cross-country skiing excursion in Aspen, Colorado. He was 67.
> 
> The cause was a heart attack, according to his business partners E. Randal Johnson and Thomas Brauer of 4240 Architecture, which is based in both Denver and Chicago, Illinois. Mr. Dominick had been the firm's president and chairman.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> While at 4240 Architecture and UDG, Mr. Dominick designed both the Wilderness and Animal Kingdom Lodges in Orlando, among six built commissions for the Walt Disney organization. He was also Principal in Charge of the revitalization of Vail, Colorado; the great Platte River Road Monument in Kearney, Nebraska, a museum that is also a unique bridge across a highway; the new Town Center on the site of the old Stapleton Airport; and the transformation of the section of lower Denver called the Central Platte Valley from old rail yards into a thriving neighborhood now known as Riverfront Park.



Also, his original design for the lobby of Kidani was just a bit off from what was actually created. For some reason the board is not allowing me to post the pic here, might be size related.. Click on the thumbnail below to see image and try to  spot the differences between his vision and what came to be. 



​


----------



## princessbride6205

We're not owners at AKV (yet) but we absolutely loved our stay last week! We did a split with BCV, so we were only at AKV for 2 nights - but even so we made time to enjoy the resort and the restaurants. DH and I had stayed at AKL twice a few years ago. This was our first villa stay, we were in an SV studio at Kidani. We were able to check in at 1pm, our room requests were met, no issues during stay, saw giraffes from our room - all was good! 

*LaurenT* - are you staying in Jambo or Kidani? If Kidani, I preferred the Sunset Savanna.


----------



## CruznLexi

We own at KV and love it. We are doing the Panama Canal repo and our doing Disney transport. Pick up is at Jambo will bell services take our luggage to Jambo for us? I hope so as we love KV


----------



## newyorkmike

Hello everyone.  My wife and I are now (or close to being) new DVC members.  We received the fedex with our closing documents today and are purchasing 250 points at AKL with an August use year.  We are planning our first trip to Kidani for early May and are just waiting to hear back from my parents to see whether they will be able to join us before we proceed with booking a room.  We had an existing PIN code reservation booked at CBR that we have now cancelled.  

I can't wait to check out the Kidani side of the resort (I've only previously stayed at Jambo) and watch our son play in Uwanja camp.  He will have just turned 2 at the time of our trip and he loves playing in water and foutains, sprinklers, etc. 

I look forward to sharing our "home" over the coming years with all of my new neighbors!

-Mike


----------



## toniosmom

Congratulations and welcome home to you and your family, Mike!  I bought into AKV Kidani in 2008 and in a few weeks, we are making our first trip "home".  I can't wait.  

Enjoy your membership!


----------



## gillep

Just purchased at AKV after falling in love with the resort on our January visit  We already have plans to stay for 4 nights in October and 7 nights in January!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Supposed to be flying out tomorrow... in a snowstorm  Yup, We'll see how that goes. Bringing a book, a pillow and a fully charged phone to the airport with us... & suggesting each of the kids do the same  

I'll be happy once the plane takes off.

Not planning on bring the work laptop with me this time - the thing gives me a guilt trip & headache - so no pics posted from the stay while we're there. I may have one surprise for you all tonight though... hmmm... where'd I put that video?


----------



## twinklebug

From Last July: (please pardon our commentary - it was hard not to talk)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhBncUWb4b8 

"Thank you Kenya!"


----------



## LisaS

twinklebug said:


> From Last July: (please pardon our commentary - it was hard not to talk)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhBncUWb4b8
> 
> "Thank you Kenya!"


That is a great video! This is one of the things I love about staying there -- you get to see the way the animals interact with their environment, with the animal care team and with the other animals. You captured it all in this great video.

I hope the storm doesn't cause you any problems tomorrow!


----------



## twinklebug

LisaS said:


> That is a great video! This is one of the things I love about staying there -- you get to see the way the animals interact with their environment, with the animal care team and with the other animals. You captured it all in this great video.
> 
> I hope the storm doesn't cause you any problems tomorrow!



Isn't it fun?  I have lots of footage with the giraffes attempting  to get to their new salad buffet and it's all funny, but the zebra just put this one over the top. I wonder if he was thinking "If I can't have any, neither can they"

Thanks for the well wishes on the flight. It'll be an adventure... southwest has already canceled the flight leaving after ours and all the others for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## thebigman65

Great Video!....We first stayed at AKL last March (our very first WDW visit)....our good friends, who are DVC members, took us.  We went again to Pop this past Christmas and decided to buy into DVC at AKV!.....we booked our first trip as owners for March 5 to 12th and we are so looking forward to it.....we are taking our good friends again as payback!.....but also because we enjoy going with them... ....Can't Wait!!


----------



## amv1605

What's the Difference Between a Value and a Standard view 2 Bedroom at Animal Kingdom??  Anybody know from First hand experience or otherwise ...


We'll be staying at Kadani in a Savannah View Room in May --- Yay!  But I'm looking at booking a 2 Bedroom for Christmas and really wanted to know the difference ...

Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

amv1605 said:


> What's the Difference Between a Value and a Standard view 2 Bedroom at Animal Kingdom??  Anybody know from First hand experience or otherwise ...
> 
> 
> We'll be staying at Kadani in a Savannah View Room in May --- Yay!  But I'm looking at booking a 2 Bedroom for Christmas and really wanted to know the difference ...
> 
> Thanks!



All value rooms are on the higher floors of the Jambo House.  All standard view rooms are in Kidani. Note that the kidani 1 &2br rooms in Kidani have the extra bathroom.


----------



## BigDogHU75

newyorkmike said:


> hello everyone.  My wife and i are now (or close to being) new dvc members.  We received the fedex with our closing documents today and are purchasing 250 points at akl with an august use year.  We are planning our first trip to kidani for early may and are just waiting to hear back from my parents to see whether they will be able to join us before we proceed with booking a room.  We had an existing pin code reservation booked at cbr that we have now cancelled.
> 
> I can't wait to check out the kidani side of the resort (i've only previously stayed at jambo) and watch our son play in uwanja camp.  He will have just turned 2 at the time of our trip and he loves playing in water and foutains, sprinklers, etc.
> 
> I look forward to sharing our "home" over the coming years with all of my new neighbors!
> 
> -mike





gillep said:


> just purchased at akv after falling in love with the resort on our january visit  we already have plans to stay for 4 nights in october and 7 nights in january!!!!



welcome home & congratulations!


----------



## mamaprincess

twinklebug said:


> All value rooms are on the higher floors of the Jambo House.  All standard view rooms are in Kidani.



No.  Concierge rooms are on the 6th floor all other rooms are on the 5th floor in Jambo house.  There are standard rooms in both Jambo and Kidani.  Their are no values or concierge level rooms in kidani.  The standard 1br in kidani have an extra bathroom but not at Jambo.

I can't wait to be home for christmas. It is such an exceptionally gorgeous place and such a unique vacation experience.


----------



## The Rivers' Rats

Well we are now almost at the 100 day mark prior to our trip to AKV for our first trip "home".   We will be spending five days at AKV and then heading over to the Boardwalk Villas for the remaining 5 days of the trip (my son wants to go to Star Wars Weekend and we'd rather be closer to the park since he'll likely have us there from park opening to closing!!).

Does anyone have any advice of what "can't miss" activities and events are at Kidani?  We are travelling with three kids (2, 5, & 8 years old) and plan on hitting the pools and play areas, but what other activities at AKV should we add to our itinerary?  Since we have limited our stay at AKV, I don't want to waste our time and miss anything....

Thanks,
    Scott


----------



## Granny

Hi there, AKV Lovers! 

I just booked our first stay at your great resort for the last week in April.  I've been reading a lot of this thread to get a feel for the resort and of course to tap into your enthusiasm! 

Looking through the thread I saw Lisa's great photo-map of Jambo house but I don't think I've seen anything on Kidani that shows the layout of the resort.  Is there a good map of some sort that shows the relationship to the savannas, etc?

We booked a 1BR Savanna view and I'm sure it will be great.  I just like to have a sense of the resort layout before we get there since I'm supposed to be the WDW Expert in the family!  

I'm one of those VWL Groupies and am looking very much forward to staying at AKV which has so much strong theming and ambience.


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> Hi there, AKV Lovers!
> 
> I just booked our first stay at your great resort for the last week in April.  I've been reading a lot of this thread to get a feel for the resort and of course to tap into your enthusiasm!
> 
> Looking through the thread I saw Lisa's great photo-map of Jambo house but I don't think I've seen anything on Kidani that shows the layout of the resort.  Is there a good map of some sort that shows the relationship to the savannas, etc?
> 
> We booked a 1BR Savanna view and I'm sure it will be great.  I just like to have a sense of the resort layout before we get there since I'm supposed to be the WDW Expert in the family!
> 
> I'm one of those VWL Groupies and am looking very much forward to staying at AKV which has so much strong theming and ambience.



Here's are two maps for you Granny.  First Kidani, then Jambo.  Kidani Village's lobby faces the Kudo Trail wing of Jambo House, straight on.  If you look at the Jambo pic, the small image of Kidani is essentially how the two buildings are facing each other - just imagine Kidani full sized instead of small as they show on the Jambo map.












I hope you like staying at AKV - it is a wonderful resort!

If you want to see more pics, we stayed at Kidani last month, and my TR (shown below in my signature) has a bunch of various pics from that stay as well as various descriptions of Kidani and it's amenities, etc.  *This link will take you to the first page talking about Kidani* but scroll down to post #89 near the bottom of the page


----------



## franandaj

Granny said:


> We booked a 1BR Savanna view and I'm sure it will be great.  I just like to have a sense of the resort layout before we get there since I'm supposed to be the WDW Expert in the family!



Another thing you should think about is that the resort is VERY large. Depending on where your room is, there could be a long hike to one or more of the amenities. Some people can't deal with the lack of a CS restaurant, and if you are staying in the part of the resort farthest from Jambo, it's a pretty good walk, 15 minutes or so. My room was really close, only 5 minutes, but we didn't need CS since we had enough food in the villa to feed an army!  

The pool is on the opposite side of the resort from Jambo, so if being close to both was important you would need to make a decision. Also the bus service is just off the lobby (a little to the Jambo side), if you want to be close to that, you might request close to the lobby. If you purchase refillable mugs, you fill them in the gift store which is off the lobby and also where you check out DVDs to watch.

For us none of this was important since we had our own car. What was important to us was being near an elevator which they honored and put us right next to Zazu. This may not be as important, but the animals are a little territorial. Evidently the Ankole Cattle stay on one side of the savannah, and the Roan Antelope stay on the other. The Giraffes & Zebras get around, and the day we were leaving they introduced male vultures to the Sunset Savannah. It was quite amusing, they were surrounded by the storks who were eyeing them with sort of a "who are you and what are you doing sitting on OUR tree" look.

However it turns out, I'm sure you'll have a great time! It's a neat resort.


----------



## Granny

stopher1 said:


> Here's are two maps for you Granny.  First Kidani, then Jambo.  Kidani Village's lobby faces the Kudo Trail wing of Jambo House, straight on.  If you look at the Jambo pic, the small image of Kidani is essentially how the two buildings are facing each other - just imagine Kidani full sized instead of small as they show on the Jambo map.
> 
> 
> I hope you like staying at AKV - it is a wonderful resort!
> 
> If you want to see more pics, we stayed at Kidani last month, and my TR (shown below in my signature) has a bunch of various pics from that stay as well as various descriptions of Kidani and it's amenities, etc.  *This link will take you to the first page talking about Kidani* but scroll down to post #89 near the bottom of the page



Count on a fellow Groupie to help out with AKV questions!    Seriously, these help a lot as did the TR link.  Thank you!!



franandaj said:


> Another thing you should think about is that the resort is VERY large. Depending on where your room is, there could be a long hike to one or more of the amenities. Some people can't deal with the lack of a CS restaurant, and if you are staying in the part of the resort farthest from Jambo, it's a pretty good walk, 15 minutes or so. My room was really close, only 5 minutes, but we didn't need CS since we had enough food in the villa to feed an army!
> 
> The pool is on the opposite side of the resort from Jambo, so if being close to both was important you would need to make a decision. Also the bus service is just off the lobby (a little to the Jambo side), if you want to be close to that, you might request close to the lobby. If you purchase refillable mugs, you fill them in the gift store which is off the lobby and also where you check out DVDs to watch.
> 
> For us none of this was important since we had our own car. What was important to us was being near an elevator which they honored and put us right next to Zazu. This may not be as important, but the animals are a little territorial. Evidently the Ankole Cattle stay on one side of the savannah, and the Roan Antelope stay on the other. The Giraffes & Zebras get around, and the day we were leaving they introduced male vultures to the Sunset Savannah. It was quite amusing, they were surrounded by the storks who were eyeing them with sort of a "who are you and what are you doing sitting on OUR tree" look.
> 
> However it turns out, I'm sure you'll have a great time! It's a neat resort.



Thank you for the detailed response.  DW and I don't mind walking at all and we will also have our own car while there.  I don't really do a lot with room view requests normally but after reading the thread about a savanna view room that really didn't have a savanna view, I thought I should at least be somewhat familiar with the resort layout.

Both these responses are very helpful and much appreciated.


----------



## DenLo

amv1605 said:


> What's the Difference Between a Value and a Standard view 2 Bedroom at Animal Kingdom??  Anybody know from First hand experience or otherwise ...
> 
> We'll be staying at Kadani in a Savannah View Room in May --- Yay!  But I'm looking at booking a 2 Bedroom for Christmas and really wanted to know the difference ...
> 
> Thanks!





mamaprincess said:


> No.  Concierge rooms are on the 6th floor all other rooms are on the 5th floor in Jambo house.  There are standard rooms in both Jambo and Kidani.  Their are no values or concierge level rooms in kidani.  The standard 1br in kidani have an extra bathroom but not at Jambo.
> 
> I can't wait to be home for christmas. It is such an exceptionally gorgeous place and such a unique vacation experience.



The Standard view villas only have views of the pool, parking lot and entrance.  Whereas the values do have some savanna views in addition to pool, parking lot and entrance views.

The only other difference is that the standard rooms are longer than the value rooms by about three feet.  Standard view rooms have the same square footage as a savanna view room.  Here is the actual square footage for each villa.

*Two bedroom villa*:

AKV Kidani - 1173 square feet
      Jambo - 1075 sq. ft.
       Value -  945 sq. ft.

*One Bedroom*:

AKV Kidani - 807
      Jambo - 710 
      Value -  629

*Studio*:

AKV Kidani - 366
      Jambo - 365
      Value -  316


----------



## bobbiwoz

Do the studios in Kidani have the sliding bathroom door that the studios in BLT have.  We've only stayed in a dedicated 2 bedroom in Kidani, and we were in the master bathroom which was gorgeous and had regular doors.  

Thanks.
Bobbi


----------



## gkrykewy

bobbiwoz said:


> Do the studios in Kidani have the sliding bathroom door that the studios in BLT have.  We've only stayed in a dedicated 2 bedroom in Kidani, and we were in the master bathroom which was gorgeous and had regular doors.
> 
> Thanks.
> Bobbi



No, that is a unique "feature" of BLT studios (and Japanese homes).


----------



## Atotty

gkrykewy said:


> No, that is a unique "feature" of BLT studios (and Japanese homes).



And my  MIL's condo.


----------



## stopher1

bobbiwoz said:


> Do the studios in Kidani have the sliding bathroom door that the studios in BLT have.  We've only stayed in a dedicated 2 bedroom in Kidani, and we were in the master bathroom which was gorgeous and had regular doors.
> 
> Thanks.
> Bobbi



And the handicapped/disabled rooms in at least Jambo House, if not both JH & KV.  

We were given one of those rooms back in '08, but because they also don't have a tub, we asked to be moved and thankfully were the next morning.  We didn't need one of those accesible rooms and weren't all that thrilled when thinking about not giving DD a bath that whole week (she was still just 4 at the time and not yet doing showers).

We were in a lock-off 2 BR in January in KV, and no, the studio portion did not have the sliding door.


----------



## Blueyed Girl

Hello out there!!    We just joined DVC and are now proud owners at AKV!!  We are so excited to finally be a part of the "club".  And are in the process of getting our first stay at AKV booked in June.


----------



## lagunn

Blueyed Girl said:


> Hello out there!!    We just joined DVC and are now proud owners at AKV!!  We are so excited to finally be a part of the "club".  And are in the process of getting our first stay at AKV booked in June.



Welcome home...


----------



## BigDogHU75

Blueyed Girl said:


> Hello out there!!    We just joined DVC and are now proud owners at AKV!!  We are so excited to finally be a part of the "club".  And are in the process of getting our first stay at AKV booked in June.



Welcome home!


----------



## stopher1

Blueyed Girl said:


> Hello out there!!    We just joined DVC and are now proud owners at AKV!!  We are so excited to finally be a part of the "club".  And are in the process of getting our first stay at AKV booked in June.



Congrats & Welcome Home neighbor!


----------



## Blueyed Girl

lagunn said:


> Welcome home...





BigDogHU75 said:


> Welcome home!





stopher1 said:


> Congrats & Welcome Home neighbor!



Thanks so much!!  We are super excited.


----------



## glennbo123

Blueyed Girl said:


> Hello out there!!    We just joined DVC and are now proud owners at AKV!!  We are so excited to finally be a part of the "club".  And are in the process of getting our first stay at AKV booked in June.



Congratulations!  I think you made a great choice.  Welcome home!


----------



## wendypooh

Hi All -  We are recent NEW owners at AKV 

I have our first trip home planned for May - we are at Jambo House in a 1BR Sav. View.  I didn't realize it when I booked it that it only has the 1 bath - as opposed to Kidani which has 2 - I don't want to switch though, as we LOVE the lodge, plus having Mara right there is a good thing with a little boy!!

I know this may be a "duh" question............... but, since we've never stayed before (DVC) can anyone give us advice on what we should bring with us.......... i.e.  - soap, shampoo, toilet paper...... etc.... etc....

Actually, I'm making an order from Garden Grocer............ I could just add all that to my order.     Anyway - ANY info at all would be appreciated!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## stopher1

wendypooh said:


> Hi All -  We are recent NEW owners at AKV
> 
> I have our first trip home planned for May - we are at Jambo House in a 1BR Sav. View.  I didn't realize it when I booked it that it only has the 1 bath - as opposed to Kidani which has 2 - I don't want to switch though, as we LOVE the lodge, plus having Mara right there is a good thing with a little boy!!
> 
> I know this may be a "duh" question............... but, since we've never stayed before (DVC) can anyone give us advice on what we should bring with us.......... i.e.  - soap, shampoo, toilet paper...... etc.... etc....
> 
> Actually, I'm making an order from Garden Grocer............ I could just add all that to my order.     Anyway - ANY info at all would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!!



Congrats & Welcome Home neighbor!  

Even without the extra bathroom, the Jambo 1 BR will still be awesome.  We've stayed in both JH & KV, and like something about both.  They're both good for different reasons.  

You'll get a bath bar, a facial bar, a shampoo, a conditioner and yes, tp on the spindle plus an extra roll - as well as a small bottle of dish soap, a dishwasher soap, and a laundry soap.  If you are there for 4 nights, then you'll have trash & towel service, and they'll replenish the goodies again. At least they did when we were there in January.


----------



## connorlevismom

Hey all! We just added on 175 at AKV. We are so excited to be staying in a 3Br Grand Villa at the Jambo House in December.

Kristine


----------



## twinklebug

Welcome Home new AKV owners! 

We got back from AKV-Kidani last Friday - the experience was great although the weather a bit cold. Per expectation, Kidani welcomed us in from the cold with a warmth that can't be described. The glowing woodwork, fireplace in the library, music and drums were perfect for shaking off the chills. Even VWL couldn't have done it better.

I discovered a new allergy: Amarula. Just the tiniest taste made the roof of my mouth blister and turn raw for 3 days. Unfortunately this is the liquor used in the Zebra Domes (which were fantastic ... until I reacted with it moments later) Just thought I'd mention it in case there are others who are allergic to misc. fruits and liquors to take a cautious approach until they're sure they're ok with it. (I did read the label and thought I read 'Amaretto', which I am not allergic to - I'm bad with names when they sound similar)


----------



## Donald is #1

Blueyed Girl said:


> Hello out there!!    We just joined DVC and are now proud owners at AKV!!  We are so excited to finally be a part of the "club".  And are in the process of getting our first stay at AKV booked in June.




Congrats & welcome home!!!! 



wendypooh said:


> Hi All -  We are recent NEW owners at AKV
> 
> I have our first trip home planned for May - we are at Jambo House in a 1BR Sav. View.  I didn't realize it when I booked it that it only has the 1 bath - as opposed to Kidani which has 2 - I don't want to switch though, as we LOVE the lodge, plus having Mara right there is a good thing with a little boy!!
> 
> I know this may be a "duh" question............... but, since we've never stayed before (DVC) can anyone give us advice on what we should bring with us.......... i.e.  - soap, shampoo, toilet paper...... etc.... etc....
> 
> Actually, I'm making an order from Garden Grocer............ I could just add all that to my order.     Anyway - ANY info at all would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!!



About the only thing that I can think of is that you may want to bring laundry detergerent & dryer sheets if you plan on doing laundry.  There will be some laundry detergent & dryer sheets in your villa, but depending upon the length of your trip and whether you decide to wash some towels (you will only have 4-5 and they won't be changed to day 4) you may want more.  

The laundry detergent/dryer sheets is probably what I use out of my owner's locker the most.


----------



## wendypooh

stopher1 said:


> Congrats & Welcome Home neighbor!
> 
> Even without the extra bathroom, the Jambo 1 BR will still be awesome.  We've stayed in both JH & KV, and like something about both.  They're both good for different reasons.
> 
> You'll get a bath bar, a facial bar, a shampoo, a conditioner and yes, tp on the spindle plus an extra roll - as well as a small bottle of dish soap, a dishwasher soap, and a laundry soap.  If you are there for 4 nights, then you'll have trash & towel service, and they'll replenish the goodies again. At least they did when we were there in January.



Thanks!!



Donald is #1 said:


> Congrats & welcome home!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> About the only thing that I can think of is that you may want to bring laundry detergerent & dryer sheets if you plan on doing laundry.  There will be some laundry detergent & dryer sheets in your villa, but depending upon the length of your trip and whether you decide to wash some towels (you will only have 4-5 and they won't be changed to day 4) you may want more.
> 
> The laundry detergent/dryer sheets is probably what I use out of my owner's locker the most.



Thanks!!  ( I know you from the Jambo thread!)  Anyway - I think I've seen that we can buy more towels and stuff ......... when we check in?   Is that right?   We'll be there 8 days, so, I will add laundry det. and dryer sheets to my GG list!!!  

Oh, I know they do Trash and towels on day 4 - and we check out on day 8 - so, they'd only come once - right - which is why we thought about buying the extras upon check in.  (what comes in that - do you know, other than towels?)


----------



## Donald is #1

wendypooh said:


> Thanks!!  ( I know you from the Jambo thread!)  Anyway - I think I've seen that we can buy more towels and stuff ......... when we check in?   Is that right?   We'll be there 8 days, so, I will add laundry det. and dryer sheets to my GG list!!!
> 
> Oh, I know they do Trash and towels on day 4 - and we check out on day 8 - so, they'd only come once - right - which is why we thought about buying the extras upon check in.  (what comes in that - do you know, other than towels?)





Yes, you can pay for additional towels.  However, since you are in a 1 bedroom, it may just be easier & cheaper to  keep washing them yourself, even if they are the only thing in the wash.  I think that an extra towel pack (towels for 4) is somewhere about $25.

*Update:  Ok I just looked, I was totally off on the towel cost.  An extra towel pack is only $6.*


----------



## marvali

Blueyed Girl said:


> Hello out there!!    We just joined DVC and are now proud owners at AKV!!  We are so excited to finally be a part of the "club".  And are in the process of getting our first stay at AKV booked in June.



 HOME!!!!!


----------



## wendypooh

Donald is #1 said:


> Yes, you can pay for additional towels.  However, since you are in a 1 bedroom, it may just be easier & cheaper to  keep washing them yourself, even if they are the only thing in the wash.  I think that an extra towel pack (towels for 4) is somewhere about $25.
> 
> *Update:  Ok I just looked, I was totally off on the towel cost.  An extra towel pack is only $6.*



Yeah, I thought that was the price I'd seen...... $6 / but I don't remember what exactly was in the pack.... is it only towels?   Where did you see that at?  On the member site?

Thanks!!


----------



## Donald is #1

wendypooh said:


> Yeah, I thought that was the price I'd seen...... $6 / but I don't remember what exactly was in the pack.... is it only towels?   Where did you see that at?  On the member site?
> 
> Thanks!!



yes, I did a search for towels on the member site.  (OK to be honest, I am really surprised that the search worked.  )

Towel Package, $6.00 - 4 bath towels, 2 hand towels, 4 washcloths, 1 bath mat


----------



## cseca

Hi all,
I have a question to all you AKV lovers, we have an upcoming ressie at 1br value. It'll be DH, our 1yr DD and myself. Do you think we'll enjoy it there?
I'm getting nervous because I've been reading people not liking the distance to the other 3 parks, jambo bus being full b/c of kidani, the room being dark.

Could you make me feel better a little bit? Tell me ALL the wonderful things about AKV value room so I won't rethink my ressie every day and wondering if I should move somewhere else... thank you!


----------



## Atotty

Hey,

We've stayed there twice so far and love it. We haven't stayed there since Kidani has opened though. In the past. bus service was great....even though it's further out it's a straight shot there; no bus sharing between resorts.

When we went at Thanksgiving in 2007 (busy time), the buses in the Epcot area were all shared.....we stopped at Dolphin, Swan, Boardwalk and Yacht and Beach and *then* went where ever it was we were going. Many times we've seen that the MK buses have also been sharing....Cont, Poly and GF....so sharing buses between Kidani and Jambo really isn't much diff from staying at other places.

Dark...yes it's darker than other places. The wood is dark. The lightbulbs are the energy savers. But it doesn't hinder us. And I have eye problems.


----------



## Audray

Hi Everyone,

Our resale purchase just closed today, and we are very excited that we can now call AKV home!


----------



## stopher1

cseca said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question to all you AKV lovers, we have an upcoming ressie at 1br value. It'll be DH, our 1yr DD and myself. Do you think we'll enjoy it there?
> I'm getting nervous because I've been reading people not liking the distance to the other 3 parks, jambo bus being full b/c of kidani, the room being dark.
> 
> Could you make me feel better a little bit? Tell me ALL the wonderful things about AKV value room so I won't rethink my ressie every day and wondering if I should move somewhere else... thank you!




Well, I'm not going to fib here just to get you to want to stay at AKV or not...because it is far from lots of places at WDW - but guess what, so is every other resort on property.   Nothing is hands down close to everything.  Sure some are a bit more centralized like the Epcot resorts, but everything takes time to get to regardless of where you are staying.  We've stayed at AKV multiple times, most recently at Kidani Village in January and had a lovely time each time.  We didn't really notice bus overcrowding at all - and no bus ride was more than about 20 minutes anywhere we wanted to go, and we didn't stop at other resorts along the way (sure a quick stop at Jambo House, but it's still part of the overall AKV resort).  We've also stayed at the majority of the resorts on property at WDW - and each and everyone is truly far from something or somewhere that you want to go.  

DW and I just got back a week and a half ago from a lovely stay at the Wilderness Lodge for our anniversary.  When we wanted to go to DTD to see a movie, we waited for the bus.  First stop - the Grand Floridian.  Second stop - Typhoon Lagoon.  Total travel time?  42 minutes from the Lodge to the Marketplace.  We were of course going to the west side so we needed Pleasure Island.  All told the trip was 50 minutes long.  At least going back to the resort the WL was the first stop, so it was only about a 30 min ride back.

From the WL getting to the Magic Kingdom is no big deal, just hop on the boat and you're there in about 8 minutes.  Getting to the other parks, not quite the same.  Get on the bus, go through the same kind of stopping gyrations and then arrive at your destination between 20-30 minutes later.  


As a resort though - AKV has phenomenal theming.  You just can't beat being able to see the animals pretty up close from all of the various common areas around the resort.  (Having a savannah view room just expands on that a lot more).  The pool complex at Kidani is fabulous.  The lobbies are tremendous.  They just really are great experiences.  I bet if you give it a try, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## stopher1

Audray said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Our resale purchase just closed today, and we are very excited that we can now call AKV home!



Congrats & Welcome Home!


----------



## kristenrice

cseca said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question to all you AKV lovers, we have an upcoming ressie at 1br value. It'll be DH, our 1yr DD and myself. Do you think we'll enjoy it there?
> I'm getting nervous because I've been reading people not liking the distance to the other 3 parks, jambo bus being full b/c of kidani, the room being dark.
> 
> Could you make me feel better a little bit? Tell me ALL the wonderful things about AKV value room so I won't rethink my ressie every day and wondering if I should move somewhere else... thank you!



Hopefully, you'll get this view....




This was the view from our value 1BR last June. When you stay "value", your view is only a request and not guaranteed, but you have a 40% chance of a savanna view when you book a 1BR.

You will LOVE the AKV!!


----------



## cseca

Thanks everyone!

stopher1, I didn't think about that. You are right about the transportation.
I guess I'm being antsy because this is the first time we're bringing our DD to WDW. I'm worried about transportation and pretty much making everything the least painful as possible... 



kristenrice said:


> Hopefully, you'll get this view....
> 
> This was the view from our value 1BR last June. When you stay "value", your view is only a request and not guaranteed, but you have a 40% chance of a savanna view when you book a 1BR.
> 
> You will LOVE the AKV!!



Oooh kristenrice, what room # was that? I want it! 
I wonder if I could request it... hmmm...


----------



## mla1977

I just spoke with my rep this afternoon and added on AKL today!  Woohoo!


----------



## stopher1

mla1977 said:


> I just spoke with my rep this afternoon and added on AKL today!  Woohoo!



Congrats!


----------



## leamom2princesses

We just became DVC Members.  We bought 200 pts at Kidani Village.  We will be taking our first trip to our new home May 22-29th!  We can't wait!!


----------



## stopher1

Congrats & Welcome Home!


----------



## chillcoupons

Hi all, brand new owner here!  Looking forward to our first visit home in late May!


----------



## stopher1

chillcoupons said:


> Hi all, brand new owner here!  Looking forward to our first visit home in late May!



Congrats & Welcome Home!  Welcome.  Glad you found us here, chill!


----------



## Brave teacher

leamom2princesses said:


> We just became DVC Members.  We bought 200 pts at Kidani Village.  We will be taking our first trip to our new home May 22-29th!  We can't wait!!



Congrats and Welcome Home again!

I am slightly excited for you guys!


----------



## Brave teacher

chillcoupons said:


> Hi all, brand new owner here!  Looking forward to our first visit home in late May!



Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## Donald is #1

cseca said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question to all you AKV lovers, we have an upcoming ressie at 1br value. It'll be DH, our 1yr DD and myself. Do you think we'll enjoy it there?
> I'm getting nervous because I've been reading people not liking the distance to the other 3 parks, jambo bus being full b/c of kidani, the room being dark.
> 
> Could you make me feel better a little bit? Tell me ALL the wonderful things about AKV value room so I won't rethink my ressie every day and wondering if I should move somewhere else... thank you!



To your question on the buses with Kidani added, I stayed at Kidani in December for about 10 days and to be honest, only once did I see the bus fill with people from kidani and that was when there was a second bus right behind. It was also mid morning.

On all my other bus rides, only a few people got on (& off for that matter on the return) at Kidani.  When a bus filled it was mostly due to the people from Jambo.

Now this was my only stay since Kidani opened so I only have the one experience.


----------



## Donald is #1

chillcoupons said:


> Hi all, brand new owner here!  Looking forward to our first visit home in late May!





leamom2princesses said:


> We just became DVC Members.  We bought 200 pts at Kidani Village.  We will be taking our first trip to our new home May 22-29th!  We can't wait!!





mla1977 said:


> I just spoke with my rep this afternoon and added on AKL today!  Woohoo!





Audray said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Our resale purchase just closed today, and we are very excited that we can now call AKV home!




Congratulations & Welcome Home Everyone!!!!!


----------



## edk35

We are AKV owners stayed at AKV Kidani last summer for a 3 night stay in a 2br SV. We loved it. However.... we went over to Boma's for breakfast one day and Mara for lunch twice. Would we be disappointed staying at Jambo after staying at Kidani??  We bought site unseen when we added on at AKV. We visited there for the first time in Nov. 08 before staying there in July 09. So we really don't know much about Jambo. How is the pool there????


I would love any insight.


----------



## twinklebug

Hi Denise!

Jambo has the bigger pool and great hot tubs in their own little coves surrounded by vegetation. Many folk prefer it over Kidani's pool. I've never tried the pool or hot tubs there though so can't compare from experience.

I'm a Kidani person myself. Jambo's lobby is very loud with drums and singing and while it's festive, when I come "home" from the parks, I just want some quiet. It's not bad down in the rooms away from the lobby.

We also use the bus system while on site and found a couple times when we had to leave a bus load of folk behind at Jambo since the bus was full. Kidani loads first to the parks so that was never an issue.  It was school vacation week so the crowd lever was mid-high, but I thought the bus situation could have been managed far better than it was.


----------



## stopher1

I like aspects of both.  We definitely prefer the pool complex at Kidani - but love the size of the lobby better at Jambo.  We definitely prefer the extra bathroom in the 1 BR in Kidani that is lacking in Jambo.  The size/shape of the kitchen in Jambo was quite enjoyable in Jambo vs. the smaller, more traditional size/space of the Kidani kitchen.  DEFINITELY preferred the master bathroom in Kidani vs. Jambo.  We like the extra activity amenities at Kidani vs. Jambo - the b-ball/tennis courts as well as the bbq areas.  In short - they are both good - just have their own individual pros & cons.


----------



## bgsnmky

cseca said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question to all you AKV lovers, we have an upcoming ressie at 1br value. It'll be DH, our 1yr DD and myself. Do you think we'll enjoy it there?
> I'm getting nervous because I've been reading people not liking the distance to the other 3 parks, jambo bus being full b/c of kidani, the room being dark.
> 
> Could you make me feel better a little bit? Tell me ALL the wonderful things about AKV value room so I won't rethink my ressie every day and wondering if I should move somewhere else... thank you!



Hi there, I know someone has already commented on the distance that AKL is from the parks.

I always think this is odd since it appears when looking at a map ( I have never mapped out the miles)..but if you stay at MK resorts..aren't they just as far to AK as when you stay at AKL and you go to MK? 

I LOVE AKL!


----------



## stopher1

bgsnmky said:


> Hi there, I know someone has already commented on the distance that AKL is from the parks.
> 
> I always think this is odd since it appears when looking at a map ( I have never mapped out the miles)..but *if you stay at MK resorts..aren't they just as far to AK as when you stay at AKL and you go to MK?*
> 
> I LOVE AKL!



Exactly!  The thing is - so many people complain about AKL because "it's so far away."  But in reality - EVERYTHING is far away from something at WDW.  If you are staying at an MK area resort and want to go to DTD - it's a LONG bus ride.  If you are staying at SSR and want to go AK, it's a LONG bus ride.  If you are staying at AKV and want to go to the MK, it's a LONG bus ride.  The only resorts that are truly a short ride are the ones that are right next to a park/destination.  Otherwise, it's a long ride to get to your destination.  Especially when you consider the buses that make multiple stops along the way.  We recently stayed at the VWL and wanted to go see a movie - it took more than 50 min. to finally arrive at the Pleasure Island side of DTD (after stopping first at the GF, then at TL, then the DTD Marketplace and finally the PI stop).  I can get from AKV to the MK in much less time than that.


----------



## marvali

stopher1 said:


> Exactly!  The thing is - so many people complain about AKL because "it's so far away."  But in reality - EVERYTHING is far away from something at WDW.  If you are staying at an MK area resort and want to go to DTD - it's a LONG bus ride.  If you are staying at SSR and want to go AK, it's a LONG bus ride.  If you are staying at AKV and want to go to the MK, it's a LONG bus ride.  The only resorts that are truly a short ride are the ones that are right next to a park/destination.  Otherwise, it's a long ride to get to your destination.  Especially when you consider the buses that make multiple stops along the way.  We recently stayed at the VWL and wanted to go see a movie - it took more than 50 min. to finally arrive at the Pleasure Island side of DTD (after stopping first at the GF, then at TL, then the DTD Marketplace and finally the PI stop).  I can get from AKV to the MK in much less time than that.



A lot of people are always going to find something to complain about.  We stayed at OKW and had an ADR at Boma, and it seemed like we would never get there.  We stayed at Kidani last summer and only once did we have a problem with getting where we wanted to go in a fairly quick time.  I think we were headed to Epcot and saw multiple buses to all the other parks before an Epcot bus finally came.....and then there were two in a row.

I guess that is the good thing about being DVC.  We plan our trips and allot the time for things we want to do.  Since we know we are going to be back soon, we no longer try to do it all, and just relax and enjoy our vacation.  Bus rides are part of it.  But still in all of our trips, and staying a number of places, I don't remember more than two or three times we have ever felt the bus wait/trip times were an issue, and we usually have at least one trip pretty much everywhere at WDW.


----------



## Mandsu1

I can't wait!  We are staying in the AKV in 5 weeks and after seeing all of the photos that people have posted, I am even MORE excited!  (if that is even possible!)  Thanks for all the posts!!  Will post when we get back!


----------



## wdrl

edk35 said:


> We are AKV owners stayed at AKV Kidani last summer for a 3 night stay in a 2br SV. We loved it. However.... we went over to Boma's for breakfast one day and Mara for lunch twice. Would we be disappointed staying at Jambo after staying at Kidani??  We bought site unseen when we added on at AKV. We visited there for the first time in Nov. 08 before staying there in July 09. So we really don't know much about Jambo. How is the pool there????
> 
> 
> I would love any insight.



We are new AKV owners and are looking forward to our first stay at Kidani in June 2011 when we have a family gathering.  In June 2009 we stayed at Jambo House in a cash room and loved it.  One of the many nice things about Jambo's pool is that there are shady areas very close to the pool even at mid day.  Although I like to get some sun during pool time, I prefer not to sit baking in the sun for hours at a time.

One thing I liked about our Jambo cash room was that we were on the third floor, which gave us a great view of the animals on the savanna.  One concern I have with the Jambo DVC rooms is that they are on the 5th floor (concierge is on the 6th floor).  After being so close to the animals on the third floor, I'm not sure I want to be on a higher floor.  One of the main reasons we are planning our family gathering to be at Kidani rather than Jambo is because we can request rooms on a lower floor.  Eventually, we'll try Jambo and see whether the 5th floor savanna views are just as good, but its a low priority for us right now.  

If you try Jambo, Denise, be sure to let us know what you think about it.


----------



## freya

I'm a little confused after reading all the posts about the dif between a value and standard view.  We booked a standard view studio in AKV Jambo side. I thought this meant I would at least get a pool view.  Does anyone know for sure?  Thanks!!


----------



## Paulieuk1969

freya said:


> I'm a little confused after reading all the posts about the dif between a value and standard view.  We booked a standard view studio in AKV Jambo side. I thought this meant I would at least get a pool view.  Does anyone know for sure?  Thanks!!



All standard view villas at Jambo are pool view, its only at Kidani that you get garden or car park standard view villas.

The value villas are only available at Jambo House and are on the Giraffe or Ostrich trails and can have either savanna, pool or car park views.

The link below has a map of the villas.

http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5.php


----------



## freya

Paulieuk1969 said:


> All standard view villas at Jambo are pool view, its only at Kidani that you get garden or car park standard view villas.
> 
> The value villas are only available at Jambo House and are on the Giraffe or Ostrich trails and can have either savanna, pool or car park views.
> 
> The link below has a map of the villas.
> 
> http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5.php



Well thanks!  It would seem that we  should have a least a pool view with our standard reservation at the Jambo Hoause. I like the pool views.  Thanks for the info!  The pool room views are in a good location for the lobby.


----------



## MamaCrush

Paulieuk1969 said:


> All standard view villas at Jambo are pool view, its only at Kidani that you get garden or car park standard view villas.
> 
> The value villas are only available at Jambo House and are on the Giraffe or Ostrich trails and can have either savanna, pool or car park views.
> 
> The link below has a map of the villas.
> 
> http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5.php



Does anyone know where I can find a map of the villas at Kidani??  Thanks!


----------



## cwnhokie

We are thinking of trying our chances with a value studio at AKV in December.  We need two.  Are the odds in our favor of getting something other than a car park view?


----------



## mickeysmyboy

MamaCrush said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a map of the villas at Kidani??  Thanks!



If you don't mind that it's written on 





This is the map from our trip in January, as you can see we were in room 7258  I wish I could make it bigger so you could the numbers and such a little better but this is as big as it gets in webshots!


----------



## MamaCrush

mickeysmyboy said:


> If you don't mind that it's written on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the map from our trip in January, as you can see we were in room 7258  I wish I could make it bigger so you could the numbers and such a little better but this is as big as it gets in webshots!



This will do the trick!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thepops

cwnhokie said:


> We are thinking of trying our chances with a value studio at AKV in December.  We need two.  Are the odds in our favor of getting something other than a car park view?



I'd say you need (actually needed) to call right at the 11 month mark.  If you're an AKV owner, call ASAP before the 7 month window opens and everyone else has a shot and at least get on the waitlist if you can't get them now.


----------



## PoohNFriends

Just wanted to hi to my new neighbors at AKV   We bought on Monday, just need to get the ink on the papers.
We've only stayed at AKL one night so I'm looking forward to many more nights here and at the other DVC resorts, although I'm hoping our 1st trip as DVC members is to VGC sometime in early 2011 - I can't wait


----------



## disney1474

WELCOME HOME!!!!  YOU'LL LOVE AKV


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

PoohNFriends said:


> Just wanted to hi to my new neighbors at AKV   We bought on Monday, just need to get the ink on the papers.
> We've only stayed at AKL one night so I'm looking forward to many more nights here and at the other DVC resorts, although I'm hoping our 1st trip as DVC members is to VGC sometime in early 2011 - I can't wait


Congratulations and Welcome home!


----------



## wendypooh

MamaCrush said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a map of the villas at Kidani??  Thanks!



Here you go........... this will give you a bigger map!!

http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/animal-kingdom-villas/maps-a-photos


----------



## MamaCrush

wendypooh said:


> Here you go........... this will give you a bigger map!!
> 
> http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/animal-kingdom-villas/maps-a-photos



Thanks wendypooh!!


----------



## jerseygal

Welcome Home, Pooh and Friends!

Our home is also Kidani! Can't wait..First 3 night Kidani in August, then onto Vero Beach 4 Nights!!!

SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUN, FUN, FUN!


----------



## twinklebug

Our summer visit is 88 days away and I've got pangs of regret that we're not staying at AKV again, even though we'll be at BLT one night and 6 nights at my heartthrob: VWL. 

Anyone notice that the more you stay at Kidani the more you love it? I'm so happy we're able to call AKV home for us


----------



## KermitRocks

PoohNFriends said:


> Just wanted to hi to my new neighbors at AKV   We bought on Monday, just need to get the ink on the papers.
> We've only stayed at AKL one night so I'm looking forward to many more nights here and at the other DVC resorts, although I'm hoping our 1st trip as DVC members is to VGC sometime in early 2011 - I can't wait



Hi Neighbor and Welcome Home!!!  I just bought at AKV, too!  In 2008, I stayed in Jambo House and have always wanted to go back.  So now I'll return as an owner.  I'm sooo happy!!!  I've done all of the docs and now I'm waiting for the official recording of the deed.  And I've already made two separate ressies for my next two visits!


----------



## mla1977

Contract is on its way back!  I'll be staying at my new home in December!


----------



## Donald is #1

mla1977 said:


> Contract is on its way back!  I'll be staying at my new home in December!



Awesome!  Congratulations!!


----------



## bookwormde

Just a heads up that starting in 2011 there are goint to be 1 or 2 standard views at Jambo that sort of face the values that before were "poor" sunset savana view rooms.

bookwormde


----------



## twinklebug

bookwormde said:


> Just a heads up that starting in 2011 there are goint to be 1 or 2 standard views at Jambo that sort of face the values that before were "poor" sunset savana view rooms.
> 
> bookwormde



Are you saying they're moving the DVC standard rooms at Jambo? ... or are these hotel rooms?


----------



## jerseygal

Congrats and Welcome Home!

Our "home" is Kidani as well!!! First trip "home" for 3 nights this August..then on to Vero Beach for 4 Nights!

Can't wait!


----------



## bookwormde

DVC rooms are changing, as are a lot more at Kidani ~25. That is why the average stay per night went up 1 point. 

bookwormde


----------



## tekmnky

Hi all!  I bought in at Kidani back in January while onboard the Magic.  Already have a stay at Jambo booked for next month and another stay at Kidani the first week of December to take some family members down for a taste of Disney Christmas!  Can't wait to get "home"!

Look forward to meeting some of my neighbors!


----------



## BigDogHU75

tekmnky said:


> Hi all!  I bought in at Kidani back in January while onboard the Magic.  Already have a stay at Jambo booked for next month and another stay at Kidani the first week of December to take some family members down for a taste of Disney Christmas!  Can't wait to get "home"!
> 
> Look forward to meeting some of my neighbors!



Welcome Home & Congratulations.  I can't wait to be back "home" too.  We will be back at Kidani September.


----------



## Tinks "SS"

Hello there, I get to enjoy your fabulous resort twice within a 2 month time frame! Very excited about it. First one is this June with my BFF. Jambo Savanna Studio to relax and chill out. Then in July for my youngest's Bday. He picked kidani cause he LOVES animals. So can't wait to check them both out!!


----------



## mommyoftwo08

Hello!
I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm taking my 2 children (3, turning 4 on the trip and 6) down in a couple of weeks. My husband will be on a business trip and joining us late the next day. 
Does anyone have a copy of the activities at the resort so I can plan ahead of time what the kids can do. I'd rather not go into a park by myself, so I"m hoping to hang around the resort and pool area. We're at Kidani, but happy to go to Jambo House as well. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## marvali

mommyoftwo08 said:


> Hello!
> I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm taking my 2 children (3, turning 4 on the trip and 6) down in a couple of weeks. My husband will be on a business trip and joining us late the next day.
> Does anyone have a copy of the activities at the resort so I can plan ahead of time what the kids can do. I'd rather not go into a park by myself, so I"m hoping to hang around the resort and pool area. We're at Kidani, but happy to go to Jambo House as well.
> Thanks for your help!



Don't have the activity chart handy, but it also depends on the day of the week as to what activities are available.  Assuming your kids love the animals, you can take them outside almost into the Savanna where they can see some of them up close, depending on the time of day.  There is always a CM out there that you can ask questions about the animals.  Also, there are CMs in the lobby area that will tell you about their culture (most all of them are from somewhere in Africa), and there are also "games" and learning activities throughout the day.  Kidani has Community Hall which has many activities throughout the day, plus video games, pool table, etc to keep them busy.  Also, the Kidani pool has a really great water play area for the younger guests.  That is a few of the things I remember.


----------



## majortom1981

I cant wait. Bought akv kidani back in august . My first stay will be starting may 24 for  my honeymoon.  I only bought the 100 point package from disney So I love how cheap some of the studios here can be.


----------



## wendypooh

mommyoftwo08 said:


> Hello!
> I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm taking my 2 children (3, turning 4 on the trip and 6) down in a couple of weeks. My husband will be on a business trip and joining us late the next day.
> Does anyone have a copy of the activities at the resort so I can plan ahead of time what the kids can do. I'd rather not go into a park by myself, so I"m hoping to hang around the resort and pool area. We're at Kidani, but happy to go to Jambo House as well.
> Thanks for your help!





marvali said:


> Don't have the activity chart handy, but it also depends on the day of the week as to what activities are available.  Assuming your kids love the animals, you can take them outside almost into the Savanna where they can see some of them up close, depending on the time of day.  There is always a CM out there that you can ask questions about the animals.  Also, there are CMs in the lobby area that will tell you about their culture (most all of them are from somewhere in Africa), and there are also "games" and learning activities throughout the day.  Kidani has Community Hall which has many activities throughout the day, plus video games, pool table, etc to keep them busy.  Also, the Kidani pool has a really great water play area for the younger guests.  That is a few of the things I remember.



Marvali is correct - there are TONS of activities - in the lobby near the check in desk is an activities board - you can check it to see what is going on each day - what time, etc.....   have fun!!


----------



## marvali

Plus they give you an activity sheet in your room registration materials that tells you about additional activities and the days they are offered for the time you are there.  My kids competed in all of the Wii tournaments that were offered throughout our stay (different sports on different days).


----------



## twinklebug

majortom1981 said:


> I cant wait. Bought akv kidani back in august . My first stay will be starting may 24 for  my honeymoon.  I only bought the 100 point package from disney So I love how cheap some of the studios here can be.



Woo hoo - may 24th is only 1 month away for you! 

Cheap is for motel 8s  I say my DVC enables Deluxe vacations at an affordable cost - of course there's nothing inexpensive about keeping a zoo right off your balcony, but that's another discussion for another thread.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

marvali said:


> Plus they give you an activity sheet in your room registration materials that tells you about additional activities and the days they are offered for the time you are there. My kids competed in all of the Wii tournaments that were offered throughout our stay (different sports on different days).


 
Does anyone have a copy of an old activity's sheet? We are planning on 4 relaxing days at AKV and not at the parks. Just trying to get ideas of what and how to have fun or relax. Thanks


----------



## marvali

KyCruisinSusan said:


> Does anyone have a copy of an old activity's sheet? We are planning on 4 relaxing days at AKV and not at the parks. Just trying to get ideas of what and how to have fun or relax. Thanks


If I'm not mistaken, I have seen someone post their sheet from their trip in this thread if you go back and check the earlier pages.  If not, do a search on Kidani because I know there has been at least one posted related to a previous trip.

I have one at home somewhere  that I might be able to find and post, as might others who see your request.

Edited*****Here is one thread I found with a picture of the activity board.  This is from early in Kidani opening.  I think it was post #262.

http://http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2073369&page=18


----------



## mommyoftwo08

marvali said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I have seen someone post their sheet from their trip in this thread if you go back and check the earlier pages.  If not, do a search on Kidani because I know there has been at least one posted related to a previous trip.
> 
> I have one at home somewhere  that I might be able to find and post, as might others who see your request.
> 
> Edited*****Here is one thread I found with a picture of the activity board.  This is from early in Kidani opening.  I think it was post #262.
> 
> http://http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2073369&page=18



Thank you for posting that link! I appreciate it VERY much!


----------



## marvali

mommyoftwo08 said:


> Thank you for posting that link! I appreciate it VERY much!



You are very welcome.  Glad I could help.  When we stayed at Kidani last summer, we never lacked for plenty of things to keep us interested and busy.  It is a great resort!


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

OK, I've read about the first 30 pages or so and the last 5 - consider me officially hooked on this thread!    Add me to the group! I've already snagged the avatar!  

We just bought AKL this month!  Still waiting on our paperwork (apparantly they have to rewrite something for paperwork due to some change in MN rules  this is according to my guide - member accounting said our close date is May 19th though, yay!)  I can't wait!  

We're booked for Nov 30-Dec 10 in a dedicated 2 br at Kidani.  I've never even visited AKL, but after looking into DVC neither my husband nor I can think of any reason to own any other resort!  we already booked a second trip for February to take the honeymoon we never got.  Woo hoo!  

Sorry, I'm really excited and this thread is making it worse.. or better... depending on how you look at it!


----------



## stopher1

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> OK, I've read about the first 30 pages or so and the last 5 - consider me officially hooked on this thread!    Add me to the group! I've already snagged the avatar!
> 
> We just bought AKL this month!  Still waiting on our paperwork (apparantly they have to rewrite something for paperwork due to some change in MN rules  this is according to my guide - member accounting said our close date is May 19th though, yay!)  I can't wait!
> 
> We're booked for Nov 30-Dec 10 in a dedicated 2 br at Kidani.  I've never even visited AKL, but after looking into DVC neither my husband nor I can think of any reason to own any other resort!  we already booked a second trip for February to take the honeymoon we never got.  Woo hoo!
> 
> Sorry, I'm really excited and this thread is making it worse.. or better... depending on how you look at it!




Congrats & Welcome Home!   AKV is a fabulous resort.


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

Thank you! 

I've got a question that I've yet to find an answer to anywhere: Does Kidani have any pool view rooms?  From what I can sort of make out from the maps I've seen posted it seems there is a parking lot between the building and the pool - is that correct?


----------



## LisaS

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've got a question that I've yet to find an answer to anywhere: Does Kidani have any pool view rooms?  From what I can sort of make out from the maps I've seen posted it seems there is a parking lot between the building and the pool - is that correct?


The parking lot you see on the map is at ground level (the same level as the under-building parking area). The main entrance to Kidani is on level 2. The rooms are on levels 2-5. The pool area is kind of in between ground level and the lobby level.  So if you have a room that faces the pool area, you would see that little parking area if you looked straight down from your balcony but it doesn't really get in the way of the view.


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

LisaS said:


> The parking lot you see on the map is at ground level (the same level as the under-building parking area). The main entrance to Kidani is on level 2. The rooms are on levels 2-5. The pool area is kind of in between ground level and the lobby level.  So if you have a room that faces the pool area, you would see that little parking area if you looked straight down from your balcony but it doesn't really get in the way of the view.



Awesome, thanks so much for the quick reply!  Two last questions pertaining to the Kidani Pool view - Is that a specific booking catagory, or simply a request?  Also, about how far would you say the walk from that area is to the bus area?

Here's why I ask - Dad will be joining us and he has a heart condition.  He does fine at the parks taking it easy, but as the week wears on, he needs to rest more and tires faster.  Part of the reason we got DVC was so he'd have a nicer place to rest during his down time.  Since we're going 10 nights, we couldn't afford the points for a savanna view and we're booked in a Standard View dedicated 2 bedroom.  I've requested that our room be near the lobby/bus area for convenience, but I'm thinking that maybe a pool view would be a more pleasant view for relaxing on the balcony than the bus stop would! That is, if the pool area isn't too much farther from the main entrance and whatnot.

Opinions?


----------



## TINKERIFIC

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> Awesome, thanks so much for the quick reply! Two last questions pertaining to the Kidani Pool view - Is that a specific booking catagory, or simply a request? Also, about how far would you say the walk from that area is to the bus area?
> 
> Here's why I ask - Dad will be joining us and he has a heart condition. He does fine at the parks taking it easy, but as the week wears on, he needs to rest more and tires faster. Part of the reason we got DVC was so he'd have a nicer place to rest during his down time. Since we're going 10 nights, we couldn't afford the points for a savanna view and we're booked in a Standard View dedicated 2 bedroom. I've requested that our room be near the lobby/bus area for convenience, but I'm thinking that maybe a pool view would be a more pleasant view for relaxing on the balcony than the bus stop would! That is, if the pool area isn't too much farther from the main entrance and whatnot.
> 
> Opinions?


 
The specific booking categories for AKV are VALUE, STANDARD, SAVANNAH or Concierge.  As far as Kidani is concerned you either have standard or savanah.  Standard applies to any view excluding savanah.  There is no specific pool view category...it is simply a request.

As far as the distance from a room with a pool view to the bus stop...I cannot answer that.  According to the map, it appears the lobby is in between the pool and the bus stop.  So it seems if you emphasized a pool view as a request, you will be that much further away than if you emphasized close proximity to bus stop.


----------



## marvali

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> Awesome, thanks so much for the quick reply!  Two last questions pertaining to the Kidani Pool view - Is that a specific booking catagory, or simply a request?  Also, about how far would you say the walk from that area is to the bus area?
> 
> Here's why I ask - Dad will be joining us and he has a heart condition.  He does fine at the parks taking it easy, but as the week wears on, he needs to rest more and tires faster.  Part of the reason we got DVC was so he'd have a nicer place to rest during his down time.  Since we're going 10 nights, we couldn't afford the points for a savanna view and we're booked in a Standard View dedicated 2 bedroom.  I've requested that our room be near the lobby/bus area for convenience, but I'm thinking that maybe a pool view would be a more pleasant view for relaxing on the balcony than the bus stop would! That is, if the pool area isn't too much farther from the main entrance and whatnot.
> 
> Opinions?



When we stayed last summer, the whole resort wasn't finished yet.  We were in the first room of the second "bead" from the lobby, headed towards the pool.  We were on the second floor, so the same level as the lobby.  It didn't take two minutes to get to the pool from there (mainly elevator wait to first floor), or two minutes to get to the bus stop from there.  We weren't quite far enough down to have a pool view, but I'm pretty sure we could see the fitness center to the right from our balcony.  It is above the pool and kiddie water play area, at the top of the slide for the pool.

Here is a picture from our balcony to the Porte Cochere.  If you look past the trunk of the palm tree on the right of the picture, just to the left of the trunk you can see a Disney Bus at the bus stop in the distance.  It really isn't that far from the front entrance.






Just realize that the flora and fauna was very new when we went, so the landscaping is probably filling in very nicely by now.  Even if you have a room in the area of the pool, I'm not sure you would actually see it from your balcony.  The pool is down a little from the parking garage level, and protected from view by the water play area and lots of trees and shrubs.  It would be interesting to see any photos from the top floor balcony, but I'm guessing a glimpse of the pool would be the best you would get regardless.


----------



## stopher1

marvali said:


> Just realize that the flora and fauna was very new when we went, so the landscaping is probably filling in very nicely by now.



We were there in January just at the tail end of (and then after) all of the hard, hard frosts/freezes they had.  Little signs popped up all over the place.  Here's one we saw at Epcot on January 18th.







This one was at Kidani out by the sports courts / bbq pavillion.






A LOT of the vegetation put in last year at Kidani died or was severely damaged and had to be replaced.  Mostly ground level vegetation, but some trees as well.  So yes some of it has filled in from last year, but some of it is fresh this year and won't be as filled in as it "should" be.


----------



## marvali

Ouch, those pics are painful to look at!  Those type temps are bad on established vegetation, but all the new plantings.........


----------



## mla1977

It was painfully cold there in January.  I was one of the runners out there when it was sleeting and snowing.  I took almost an hour long shower to try to warm up after the race.


----------



## KermitRocks

*It's Official - My deed has been recorded!!!!* 



​


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

COngrats!!!  Yay!


----------



## KermitRocks

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> COngrats!!!  Yay!



Thank you neighbor!


----------



## Ronald Duck

DW and I will be in a Standard Studio in Kidani in under 40 days now

Can someone who is a Kidani expert tell me if I'm right in thinking that with a Standard View there is a better chance of getting a room in the half closer to Jambo House than in the half further from Jambo House?

In looking at the Kidani map, it appears that there are more Standard View rooms on the right-hand (closer to Jambo) side of Kidani than on the left-hand (pool) side.  That's because the rooms that are at the far left should be savanna views on both sides of the building (Sunset on one side, Pembe on the other).

Do I have it right?  Thanks!

PS- It took over a decade, but I finally made 1,000 posts!


----------



## Ronald Duck

WebmasterCricket said:


> So, for the lazy people (me), is there a map showing with a highlight or something which Kidani room sections we KNOW to be standard view so far?



Yes,, if such a map exists, I'd love to see it too!


----------



## marvali

Ronald Duck said:


> DW and I will be in a Standard Studio in Kidani in under 40 days now
> 
> Can someone who is a Kidani expert tell me if I'm right in thinking that with a Standard View there is a better chance of getting a room in the half closer to Jambo House than in the half further from Jambo House?
> 
> In looking at the Kidani map, it appears that there are more Standard View rooms on the right-hand (closer to Jambo) side of Kidani than on the left-hand (pool) side.  That's because the rooms that are at the far left should be savanna views on both sides of the building (Sunset on one side, Pembe on the other).
> 
> Do I have it right?  Thanks!
> 
> PS- It took over a decade, but I finally made 1,000 posts!



You are looking at it correctly.  I believe every "bead" to the right, towards Jambo, would be standard view on the parking lot/roadway side.  I'm guessing the first four "beads" to the left (poolside) are probably all standard view, possibly some in "bead" 5, and the rest would have savanna view of the new Pembe Savanna.

Maybe someone who has stayed in bead 4 and bead 5 in the outside rooms has pictures they could share so we can see where the actual division between standard and savanna view rooms occurs.  It seems I have seen a (very) few people post their room was supposed to be Pembe Savanna View and they were disappointed that their room would be called such, and they would have to use up Savanna View DVC points because all they could see was one small corner of it.


----------



## tbjam01

My home resort is SSR , but our next vacation is Nov. at Kidani Village . We can't wait . it looks beautiful.


----------



## TarheelDisneyMom

We are now proud owners at AKL & will be at "Home" in December, can't wait!!


----------



## KermitRocks

TarheelDisneyMom said:


> We are now proud owners at AKL & will be at "Home" in December, can't wait!!



Congrats and Welcome Home neighbor!!!


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

TarheelDisneyMom said:


> We are now proud owners at AKL & will be at "Home" in December, can't wait!!


 

Us too, us too.  What part of December will you be there?


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

KyCruisinSusan said:


> Us too, us too.  What part of December will you be there?





TarheelDisneyMom said:


> We are now proud owners at AKL & will be at "Home" in December, can't wait!!



Us too!! 

We'll be "home" Nov 30-Dec 10  Yay!


----------



## rriley25

When we visited Kidani briefly last fall, it appeared that the only way to the pool was straight out the front lobby door and past the parking area.  There must be another, less "public", pathway.  Where is it and is it easy to use?  It makes no sense for all pool-goers to have to trudge through the main lobby to make their way back to their rooms???


----------



## TarheelDisneyMom

We will be home 12/1 - 12/6, may come in a little earlier but we definitely be there those dates.


----------



## twinklebug

rriley25 said:


> When we visited Kidani briefly last fall, it appeared that the only way to the pool was straight out the front lobby door and past the parking area.  There must be another, less "public", pathway.  Where is it and is it easy to use?  It makes no sense for all pool-goers to have to trudge through the main lobby to make their way back to their rooms???



The Rafiki elevator, north of the lobby, will bring you down to the parking garage. From there it's a short walk across the outer lot and a little further north to the back gate to the pool (near Maji). There are also bathrooms above and below the pool - my son preferred to change after swimming so he'd be dressed walking back to the room.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

TarheelDisneyMom said:


> We will be home 12/1 - 12/6, may come in a little earlier but we definitely be there those dates.


 

Darn, we don't arrived til 12/10


----------



## supersuperwendy

We are getting sooooo close to our first trip home!!!


----------



## saintstickets

We are looking at adding days at AKV to our trip after Thanksgiving.  We will do a split stay with BWV.  This will be a trip for just DW and I and we have never stayed at AKV.  I have been reading this thread but am not sure where to stay....Jambo or Kidani...Studio with Value, Std or Savanna view...upper floor or lower floor.  Proximity to pool is not important but wouldn't mind not having to "hike" to restaurants or transportation stops.  Any and all suggestions or ideas will be welcome.  TIA.


----------



## franandaj

saintstickets said:


> This will be a trip for just DW and I and we have never stayed at AKV.  I have been reading this thread but am not sure where to stay....Jambo or Kidani...Studio with Value, Std or Savanna view...upper floor or lower floor.



If you've never stayed before, I would go for Kidani with a Savannah view. I've stayed at AKL & AKV a total of three times, all with a Savannah view and have never regretted it. The view is one of my favorite things about the stay. I love to sit on the balcony with a cup of tea or a glass of wine watching the animals. Even though I've been there a few times, every time, I'm like a kid in a candy store jumping up to take shots of the animals off my balcony. 

The reason I suggest Kidani is that all the floors of Kidani are closer to the animals (2-5) whereas at Jambo you would be either 5 or 6. I just love the animals, not for every visit, but every few years staying there is a great thrill. Especially since you said that whether or not you are not worried about a long walk to restaurants. Many people complain about the trip to the CS restaurant, but we had no problem. 

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## pixie08

TarheelDisneyMom said:


> We are now proud owners at AKL & will be at "Home" in December, can't wait!!



Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## mla1977

Got my letter confirming that I got credit approval!


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

Yay!   Congrats!


----------



## wbl2745

We're trying to make reservations for a value 2-bedroom at the AKV and I have a question about the configuration. I understand that the value villas are actually former standard hotel rooms that were remodeled to be a part of DVC. One implication of this is that the basic room size is smaller than units that were originally designed and built as DVC units. 

My question is about the master bathroom. The only other DVC resort we've stayed in so far is VGC (earlier this week!) and the master bath was huge with a jetted tub and a shower. Does the master bathroom in the value 2-bedroom at AKV have this same configuration or is it just your standard tub/shower hotel bathroom? 

What about the other rooms? Does the kitchen have all the appliances of the standard units (oven, stove, refrigerator, microwave, dishwasher)? What is the general feeling of those who have stayed in the value units?


----------



## lagunn

You get all the appliances in the kitchen.
The bathroom is big but you only have the bath (with jets) and the shower is over the bath it isnt separate..but ours was a lock off and we also had the bathroom to use in the studio part..
There was 4 of us and we coped very well.


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

All of my paperwork finally came!!!!  YAY!!!!!!    It's really real, we're members!!

(we aren't telling most of our friends or family about this right now, so I need to celebrate here!  hehe  )


----------



## saintstickets

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> All of my paperwork finally came!!!!  YAY!!!!!!    It's really real, we're members!!
> 
> (we aren't telling most of our friends or family about this right now, so I need to celebrate here!  hehe  )



Congrats Wonder!!!  Now we'll see how long it is before you suffer "addonitis"!!  We bought DVC Nov2009, booked our 1st trip for May2010 but added a contract in Mar2010.  Now we're booked for Nov/Dec2010 and are planning our 2011 trip!


----------



## mikeandkarla

Ihave stayed in the 2br value at AKV. The master bath is large with a double bowl vanity, jetted tub/shower combo(no stand alone shower), and a private water closet. The kitchen has all full size appliances but no breakfast counter/bar. It is a great value for the amount of points it requires, especially so if you get a savanna view room.


----------



## hmcfall711

Help from my neighbours. On our March trip home we had the Indian Style Bread Service from in-room dining. DH has fallen in love with the bread that is spicey (maybe it has some kind of hot pepper baked into the bread). Does anyone know which one it is and if there is a receipe floating around somewhere? I am sure it would be a pain to make at home but he brings it up at least once a week. Maybe I could make it for his birthday.


----------



## SamSam

hmcfall711 said:


> Help from my neighbours. On our March trip home we had the Indian Style Bread Service from in-room dining. DH has fallen in love with the bread that is spicey (maybe it has some kind of hot pepper baked into the bread). Does anyone know which one it is and if there is a receipe floating around somewhere? I am sure it would be a pain to make at home but he brings it up at least once a week. Maybe I could make it for his birthday.



Yum!  I would love to have this recipe too!


----------



## PoohNFriends

Hi fellow AKV neighbors and experts 

We still don't have any plans finalized for our points we bought last month and they are "burning a hole in my pocket!"  I'm going to put a few scenarios together on when and where we could stay to DBF and I can get something figured out.  I know we would love to stay CL at AKV but also know these rooms go fast.  Do 1 BR CL go as quick as studios?  Any chances a studio or 
1BR may still be available for Jan or early Feb 2011?  (Probably won't be able to call MS til Mon because of work all weekend ).  Also considering early May 2011 because we love that time of year at WDW.
I know nothing for sure until I call MS just trying to get an idea ahead of time!

Thanks


----------



## franandaj

There's no way to know until you call MS. Conceirge level rooms do go fast, but everything depends on what others want, so until you call there is really no way to know!


----------



## lam

In 2007 whilst on holiday @WDW with mum and son, to pass the time at DTD on our last day, we agreed to do the DVC tour. On our way back from it to Port Orleans French Q I  was so impressed that I was all set to buy into Saratoga Springs.
I happened to be sitting in the hotel lobby discussing with mum when 1 of the guests heard and said she too had been on the tour and asked if we'd seen the room for Kidani at AKV. I hadn't. She told me more and the more I heard, the more I knew I had to investigate further but we were leaving for home in about 20 minutes! Fortunately the DVC Rep at the hotel overheard us and gave me lots of advice and some brochures to take back with me just as our coach arrived for the airport!
In Ireland, I investigated re-sales, checked website etc and decided finally to proceed with the purchase of points at AKV Jambo House.
I have NOT looked back. Last year was our 1st trip and we booked a Savannah room with a fab view on the zebra trail.
This year, we booked a VALUE STUDIO with a pool view on the Giraffe Trail.
Next year we're hoping to book a SAVANNAH VIEW STUDIO but don't know 
where they are
Room Numbers
If views restricted
If they get the sun during the day.
If anyone has pics of SAVANNAH VIEW VALUE STUDIOS.

My son is autistic and he really really missed sitting on the balcony watching the animals this year (we had a pool view) so I want to try and get it right for him next year.

we both adore this resort. I'd stay here every day if I could.

It was the best decision I ever made and a complete co-incidence that I found out about it at all!!
Some times the truth is stranger than fiction!

Regards

Lam


----------



## lam

OOPS MADE A MISTAKE:
Info I require is for Savannah View *VALUE STUDIO*

NOT SAVANNAH VIEW STUDIO-(I dont have enough points next year for this room)

I'll have to book a VALUE STUDIO and thats why I want to know if any of them are Savannah View and if so, where they are etc etc


Many Thanks

Lam


----------



## rbthntschl

My dear Lam,

I was just in a Savannah view VALUE studio on my recent trip in April.  I have pictures in my partner's camera but they will not be developed until after our June trip (we return June 7).  I'm looking at my resort map and, based on being in room 5122, you will want to request a studio number 5100-something.  We can't tell you much about the sun during the day as we weren't in the room.  The only view restrictions are the trees so you may not see animals in the distance.  We had a clear view in front of us so we saw whatever animals passed underneath us.

Hope this helps.  If you want, private message me and I can take any pictures you request.  I will have my digital camera and computer with me so I can send when I'm there (starting June 2).

Bob of


----------



## Maliki2

I'm just hoping our second visit which will be almost two weeks is MUCH better than our first. We had a ton of problems and I wasn't impressed. Come on Disney don't make me hate!


----------



## mmtravel

We signed on for DVC during our February break and are headed down for Star Wars Weekend over Memorial Day weekend.   We were lucky enough to score our first two nights at a BWV 1 BR for the proximity to DHS, but then moving to a Savanna View Studio at Jambo House for the second 2 nights once the Star Wars madness ends.   We are wait listed for a Kidani SV Studio but not holding out much hope at this point - probably doesn't matter either way but I did fall in love with the Kidani models, which is what made us buy.  We also managed to score a whole week in a CL Studio at Jambo AKV for next April and hoping to do the special safari tour.

I've been on the boards since our 4/2009 trip and learned so much, but never felt like I had much to contribute - everyone here knows so much more!   Maybe with more frequent trips I'll contribute more info.  

So, I have a couple of questions before our first trip "home":  
- My camera happy DH is so excited for the Savanna View, and can't wait to see giraffes.  Which Savannas (both Jambo and Kidani) have giraffes and which ones don't?  
- We have booked dinners at Jiko and Sanaa and breakfast at Boma, just to get a "taste" of the whole resort   We've done dinner at Boma before.  What's not to be missed at these restaurants?
- We have lots of plans for the weekend but on Memorial Day, weather permitting, we were thinking of hanging out at the resort for most of the day.  Do you think there will be kids/family activities on a holiday?  

Thanks for your help so far everyone, and we're so excited to join as owners!

PS-where do I get the AKV avatar?  I'm looking and can't find it!


----------



## twinklebug

Maliki2 said:


> I'm just hoping our second visit which will be almost two weeks is MUCH better than our first. We had a ton of problems and I wasn't impressed. Come on Disney don't make me hate!



There is no hate on the savanna - just survival of the fittest, and even then Disney takes care to make sure all the animals are seen to (us too)  

Have a great trip! Don't forget the camera - pictures are always appreciated


----------



## miprender

Can I join???  We just purchased 100pts last week.

We rented points and stayed at a value studio and just fell in love. Our view of the pool was awesome and I think I always want to stay in a value.

However, we are staying at Kidani in November. We are using our 2009 points for 2 standard view studios. This will be our shortest trip but we have never seen any of the Christmas decor and can't wait.

I have only 2 questions(for now,) at Jambo house I walked down the hall to the wash room. How far is the laundry at Kidani? Is it free to DVC members?

TIA


----------



## stopher1

mmtravel said:


> We signed on for DVC during our February break and are headed down for Star Wars Weekend over Memorial Day weekend.   We were lucky enough to score our first two nights at a BWV 1 BR for the proximity to DHS, but then moving to a Savanna View Studio at Jambo House for the second 2 nights once the Star Wars madness ends.   We are wait listed for a Kidani SV Studio but not holding out much hope at this point - probably doesn't matter either way but I did fall in love with the Kidani models, which is what made us buy.  We also managed to score a whole week in a CL Studio at Jambo AKV for next April and hoping to do the special safari tour.
> 
> I've been on the boards since our 4/2009 trip and learned so much, but never felt like I had much to contribute - everyone here knows so much more!   Maybe with more frequent trips I'll contribute more info.
> 
> So, I have a couple of questions before our first trip "home":
> - My camera happy DH is so excited for the Savanna View, and can't wait to see giraffes.  Which Savannas (both Jambo and Kidani) have giraffes and which ones don't?
> - We have booked dinners at Jiko and Sanaa and breakfast at Boma, just to get a "taste" of the whole resort   We've done dinner at Boma before.  What's not to be missed at these restaurants?
> - We have lots of plans for the weekend but on Memorial Day, weather permitting, we were thinking of hanging out at the resort for most of the day.  Do you think there will be kids/family activities on a holiday?
> 
> Thanks for your help so far everyone, and we're so excited to join as owners!
> 
> PS-where do I get the AKV avatar?  I'm looking and can't find it!





miprender said:


> Can I join???  We just purchased 100pts last week.
> 
> We rented points and stayed at a value studio and just fell in love. Our view of the pool was awesome and I think I always want to stay in a value.
> 
> However, we are staying at Kidani in November. We are using our 2009 points for 2 standard view studios. This will be our shortest trip but we have never seen any of the Christmas decor and can't wait.
> 
> I have only 2 questions(for now,) at Jambo house I walked down the hall to the wash room. How far is the laundry at Kidani? Is it free to DVC members?
> 
> TIA



Congrats & Welcome Home to you both!


----------



## Donald is #1

miprender said:


> Can I join???  We just purchased 100pts last week.
> 
> We rented points and stayed at a value studio and just fell in love. Our view of the pool was awesome and I think I always want to stay in a value.
> 
> However, we are staying at Kidani in November. We are using our 2009 points for 2 standard view studios. This will be our shortest trip but we have never seen any of the Christmas decor and can't wait.
> 
> I have only 2 questions(for now,) at Jambo house I walked down the hall to the wash room. How far is the laundry at Kidani? Is it free to DVC members?
> 
> TIA



Welcome!!!!  I was in a 1 BR at Kidani so that I don't know where the laundry room is (or are).  But I can tell you that they will be free.


----------



## bgsnmky

Donald is #1 said:


> Welcome!!!!  I was in a 1 BR at Kidani so that I don't know where the laundry room is (or are).  But I can tell you that they will be free.



I was thinking there is a washer and dryer in the unit.  I didn't check, but I know Old Key West has them....

we are in a 2bdroom savanah view...

so no washer and dryer.


----------



## thepops

mmtravel said:


> We also managed to score a whole week in a CL Studio at Jambo AKV for next April and hoping to do the special safari tour.
> 
> So, I have a couple of questions before our first trip "home":
> - My camera happy DH is so excited for the Savanna View, and can't wait to see giraffes.  Which Savannas (both Jambo and Kidani) have giraffes and which ones don't?
> - We have booked dinners at Jiko and Sanaa and breakfast at Boma, just to get a "taste" of the whole resort   We've done dinner at Boma before.  What's not to be missed at these restaurants?
> - We have lots of plans for the weekend but on Memorial Day, weather permitting, we were thinking of hanging out at the resort for most of the day.  Do you think there will be kids/family activities on a holiday?
> 
> Thanks for your help so far everyone, and we're so excited to join as owners!
> 
> PS-where do I get the AKV avatar?  I'm looking and can't find it!



Oh the sunrise safari is wonderful! do NOT miss it when you have the opportunity.
As for the giraffes, I think there is only 1 savanah that doesn't have them (but that one has the Opalki).  You can always walk out from the back of either resort and be right by the savanah, so if you don't see them from your room, they are pretty easy to get to.  They are inside for a little while in the morning for feeding and medical checkups.
We've only done Boma, but we love it.  I'm sure they will have activities over the holiday.


----------



## miprender

bgsnmky said:


> I was thinking there is a washer and dryer in the unit.  I didn't check, but I know Old Key West has them....
> 
> we are in a 2bdroom savanah view...
> 
> so no washer and dryer.



You should be all set. 

This was in regards to my question about the laundry room if staying in a studio. Just wondering if anyone had used them or knew where they were located.


----------



## twinklebug

miprender said:


> You should be all set.
> 
> This was in regards to my question about the laundry room if staying in a studio. Just wondering if anyone had used them or knew where they were located.



Hi miprender, I missed your question...

The laundry room is located close to the lobby of Kidani, right near the community center and arcade. You can use the machines for free if you are a member staying on points (which it sounds like you are.)

Welcome new members! You'll love your new home away from home!


----------



## Donald is #1

bgsnmky said:


> I was thinking there is a washer and dryer in the unit.  I didn't check, but I know Old Key West has them....
> 
> we are in a 2bdroom savanah view...
> 
> so no washer and dryer.



As long as you are in a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom, then you will have the washer & dryer in the room.


----------



## ajf1007

WonderlandsMostWantd said:


> All of my paperwork finally came!!!!  YAY!!!!!!    It's really real, we're members!!
> 
> (we aren't telling most of our friends or family about this right now, so I need to celebrate here!  hehe  )



CONGRATULATIONS!!!  We've only been members for 1 year and I have to say it was the best thing we've ever, ever done!  We took our first trip "home" last September and we're booked at the Grand Californian for a week, the first week in October!  Very happy for you!!!


----------



## ajf1007

rriley25 said:


> When we visited Kidani briefly last fall, it appeared that the only way to the pool was straight out the front lobby door and past the parking area.  There must be another, less "public", pathway.  Where is it and is it easy to use?  It makes no sense for all pool-goers to have to trudge through the main lobby to make their way back to their rooms???



My husband and I visited last September and I did do alot of "nosing" around and didn't find any other way into the hotel from the pool, than right through the lobby.  If someone else found a better way, I'd love to hear it too!  At first it seemed weird, but I quickly got used to it and used it as a time to fill up my mug in the gift shop!  Only wish they had those mango margheritas in the drink dispensers! LOL!


----------



## marvali

ajf1007 said:


> My husband and I visited last September and I did do alot of "nosing" around and didn't find any other way into the hotel from the pool, than right through the lobby.  If someone else found a better way, I'd love to hear it too!  At first it seemed weird, but I quickly got used to it and used it as a time to fill up my mug in the gift shop!  Only wish they had those mango margheritas in the drink dispensers! LOL!



We were at Kidani over July 4th last summer, and NEVER went to the pool via the lobby.  We took the Rafiki elevator down to the ground floor parking, then a very short walk out the parking garage and right through the gate into the pool area.

The resort wasn't quite finished at the time, but we were on the pool side of the lobby.  Now that it is all open, I'm guessing whatever elevator is further down will allow you to do the same thing.  If you are on the Jambo end of the resort, you should be able to just walk the hallway until you get to the Rafiki elevator and go from there without passing through the lobby (unless you are on the second floor of course).


----------



## Goofy442

miprender said:


> Can I join???  We just purchased 100pts last week.
> 
> We rented points and stayed at a value studio and just fell in love. Our view of the pool was awesome and I think I always want to stay in a value.
> 
> However, we are staying at Kidani in November. We are using our 2009 points for 2 standard view studios. This will be our shortest trip but we have never seen any of the Christmas decor and can't wait.
> 
> I have only 2 questions(for now,) at Jambo house I walked down the hall to the wash room. How far is the laundry at Kidani? Is it free to DVC members?
> 
> TIA



 and Congratulations
Yay another one from the littlest state


----------



## twinsmom44

In checking the available standard studio dates for Dec. 19-26 for my sister, I see that she would have to wait list for Kidani, but not Jambo right now.  We can still get the 1BR Savannah we want at Kidani, so what are the chances of her getting off the Kidani wait list for the studio since we are still 6 months out?

Thanks.


----------



## RDP

Many thanks to Harlemgirl720 for pointing me towards this thread. We are owners and big fans of Kidani! Looking forward to reading up on your views.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I just learned my first lesson about Kidani. Don't be stingy on points..book the savannah view.  I booked standard view and totally regretted it once we got there.


----------



## RDP

supersuperwendy said:


> I just learned my first lesson about Kidani. Don't be stingy on points..book the savannah view.  I booked standard view and totally regretted it once we got there.




Were you able to upgrade?. We made sure when we bought the points at Kidani that we budgeted for the savannah view. Stayed in a 2 bed last year and it was wonderful!


----------



## MamaCrush

supersuperwendy said:


> I just learned my first lesson about Kidani. Don't be stingy on points..book the savannah view.  I booked standard view and totally regretted it once we got there.



Were your regrets based on the quality of the room or because you would rather have been on the savannah once you got there???


----------



## TINKERIFIC

We just returned from a 7 day 2 bedroom lockoff sunset savanah view.  It was wonderful.  I hated using all those points, but boy I would have been kicking myself in the rear had I booked standard.

Plus, the ability to have 3 bathrooms was wonderful at well.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Well I was trying to save points so I booked the standard view.  We were providing a one bedroom for my best friend too, plus we had 2 nights at BLT prior to Kidani.  Our standard view at BLT was great..the fountain and pool..loved it.  The view of the parking lot at Kidani was just awful.  I intended to just not pay attention to it, but I had to keep the drapes open for light since the villa was so dark and the parking space lines could be seen through the sheers.  If it had been just our family I would have asked to switch, but it would be unfair to leave her with the crappy view and I didn't have enough points to get us both a savannah view.  The style of the villa was awesome and the savannah view would have been a perfect match I bet!


----------



## mamaprincess

Thanks for bringing this thread up to front page again, haven't seen it in a while.  I'm glad you mentioned how the view impeded your enjoyment at kidani.  I'll likely book the Savanna view when ever I stay there to avoid being driven to distraction.

I cannot wait to have our first stay at AKV Jambo this December!!! Time is going by ultra sloooooooow. Ever since the first time I first stepped foot in that mind bogglingly gorgeous place on our first trip (to eat at Boma), I have been completely smitten and I feel the same exact way I felt the first time I saw it, each time I visit it.  I never will get over how spectacular AKL is.  

The second they announced sales, we bought in.  I could not believe they were doing DVC there.  I've been trying to stay there since then.  First time I booked mom decided to actually take us to Africa that year instead.  Second time had to change my dates and it was gone.  3rd time curiosity about BLT got the best of me and I was able to book a standard for our dates so I kept it but put my mom at AKV Jambo and she was in heaven as was I when we visited her and picked her up from there.  This time we are locked in 5 nights THV and 5 nights Jambo) and I am darn near besides myself with glee!!! 

Although my first love is Jambo, I fell in love with Kidani and so did my mom when we visited last year (she's staying there this year).  It truly is a beautiful, exclusive and private feeling resort.  I am so glad we have the option of staying at both these phenomenal places.


----------



## majortom1981

I dont know if ill get a savanah view next time. I was at kidani in may and the animals were very rarely by my balcony. we spent most of our animal viewing time at the main lobby viewing area by the fire pit.


----------



## GuySmiley

supersuperwendy said:


> I just learned my first lesson about Kidani. Don't be stingy on points..book the savannah view.  I booked standard view and totally regretted it once we got there.


I completely agree!  I tried a trip without savannah view to save points and for me at least, never again!  I really love the animals, even if I only see them about an hour a day, I think its worth it.


----------



## dzorn

lam said:


> OOPS MADE A MISTAKE:
> Info I require is for Savannah View *VALUE STUDIO*
> 
> NOT SAVANNAH VIEW STUDIO-(I dont have enough points next year for this room)
> 
> I'll have to book a VALUE STUDIO and thats why I want to know if any of them are Savannah View and if so, where they are etc etc
> 
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Lam



FYI if you book a VALUE room it could be pool, parking lot or savannah view.  My understanding is 

40% pool view
40% savanah
20% parking lot

That is for the value category. I am not sure the % for only studios.

Denise in MI


----------



## RDP

Are there any plans to put a good CS into Kidani? Wasn't a big deal when we stayed but having the option would make the resort complete for me!


----------



## RDP

Anybody used the Gym at Kidani? Didn't check it out on the last trip is it any good?


----------



## littletommy

Labor Day week will be our first trip home...Who will be there would love to meet others who love AKV.


----------



## twinklebug

RDP said:


> Anybody used the Gym at Kidani? Didn't check it out on the last trip is it any good?



I've walked by it a few times but never walked in. It looks beautiful to say the least. The treadmills & stair climbers are set up so you look down toward the pool play area below. The building is divided so the workout area is in one half with an open air hallway in the middle separating it from the changing room & shower area. The lockers are out in this hallway too.


----------



## ttester9612

twinklebug said:


> I've walked by it a few times but never walked in. It looks beautiful to say the least. The treadmills & stair climbers are set up so you look down toward the pool play area below. The building is divided so the workout area is in one half with an open air hallway in the middle separating it from the changing room & shower area. The lockers are out in this hallway too.




There's a gym? I totally missed that.  Where is it located?  I'll have to remember to check it out next time.


----------



## twinklebug

ttester9612 said:


> There's a gym? I totally missed that.  Where is it located?  I'll have to remember to check it out next time.



The gym is at the 'top' of the Kidani pool area. If you're headed down to the pool from the lobby it's just before the gates to the pool. It's a building standing off all to itself.


----------



## ttester9612

twinklebug said:


> The gym is at the 'top' of the Kidani pool area. If you're headed down to the pool from the lobby it's just before the gates to the pool. It's a building standing off all to itself.



Oh...I walked right past it.  Thanks~!


----------



## Mahusky

Bump....


----------



## horselover

Does anyone know if WiFi is available in Jambo's lobby?  I know they have it at BC as I saw many people using laptops there, but not sure if all the resorts have it yet.  Finally getting to stay at my home for the 1st time in Aug.!


----------



## bobbiwoz

This past Friday we stayed at BCV and it was a non-park day for the DGC and we were babysittingWe took them over to Jambo where they enjoyed the animal viewing.  I was so glad to see red river hogs on the Jambo side.  I think they are so cute to watch as they run!  It was a perfect way to entertain the kids.  I just told the guard at the gate that we wanted to show the animals to the DGC and he smiled and said that was an excellent idea!

I love AKV, and whether we stay there or not, we almost always visit it!  Our next stay is in September and is there, at Jambo!

Bobbi


----------



## GoofyGirl68

bobbiwoz said:


> This past Friday we stayed at BCV and it was a non-park day for the DGC and we were babysittingWe took them over to Jambo where they enjoyed the animal viewing.  I was so glad to see red river hogs on the Jambo side.  I think they are so cute to watch as they run!  It was a perfect way to entertain the kids.  I just told the guard at the gate that we wanted to show the animals to the DGC and he smiled and said that was an excellent idea!
> 
> I love AKV, and whether we stay there or not, we almost always visit it!  Our next stay is in September and is there, at Jambo!
> 
> Bobbi



Great idea!  We love Jambo and Kidani.  It's so peaceful and beautiful and there's so much to see and do.


----------



## burberryplaid

I was wondering if there was an AKV Owners thread!

We just became AKV Owners on 5/31. Our first DVC stay will be in Sept/Oct (Unfortunately, AKV was not available) We will definitely be staying there next year at some point as we are planning 2 trips next year. 

Happy to be part of the Owners Group and can't wait to stay at our new "home"


----------



## ajf1007

burberryplaid said:


> I was wondering if there was an AKV Owners thread!
> 
> We just became AKV Owners on 5/31. Our first DVC stay will be in Sept/Oct (Unfortunately, AKV was not available) We will definitely be staying there next year at some point as we are planning 2 trips next year.
> 
> Happy to be part of the Owners Group and can't wait to stay at our new "home"



Welcome home!    I hope you love AKV as much as I do, it is my most favorite resort!  We're heading to HHI in August for a few days and DL in October for a week so I'm missing AKV this year 

Where are you staying in Sept/Oct?


----------



## Bill and Jen

We became AKV owners in March.

Our first trip home is next month   

We were lucky enough to get a split stay Kidani for a week and BLT for a week. I am still not sure who is more excited the kids, my wife, or me.


----------



## miprender

burberryplaid said:


> I was wondering if there was an AKV Owners thread!
> 
> We just became AKV Owners on 5/31. Our first DVC stay will be in Sept/Oct (Unfortunately, AKV was not available) We will definitely be staying there next year at some point as we are planning 2 trips next year.
> 
> Happy to be part of the Owners Group and can't wait to stay at our new "home"



 We just bought in May too. We will be home for the 1st time in December and then I am planning another trip next summer.


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

burberryplaid said:


> I was wondering if there was an AKV Owners thread!
> 
> We just became AKV Owners on 5/31. Our first DVC stay will be in Sept/Oct (Unfortunately, AKV was not available) We will definitely be staying there next year at some point as we are planning 2 trips next year.
> 
> Happy to be part of the Owners Group and can't wait to stay at our new "home"



Welcome home! You became members on my birthday  AKV is such a breathtaking resort. You will truly fall in love with it. Have fun on your first trip as DVC members


----------



## burberryplaid

ajf1007 said:


> Welcome home!    I hope you love AKV as much as I do, it is my most favorite resort!  We're heading to HHI in August for a few days and DL in October for a week so I'm missing AKV this year
> 
> Where are you staying in Sept/Oct?





miprender said:


> We just bought in May too. We will be home for the 1st time in December and then I am planning another trip next summer.





LovinmyDisneylife said:


> Welcome home! You became members on my birthday  AKV is such a breathtaking resort. You will truly fall in love with it. Have fun on your first trip as DVC members



Thank you all for the welcome! 

I am sure I'm going to love AKV. We've been there to visit a few times as our favorite restaurant on property is Jiko. We chose AKV because we think it is most like our beloved WL which is the only resort I've stayed at. 

We are staying at Saratoga on our next trip. I wasn't thrilled at first but the more I read, the more excited I became. I think we'll enjoy it.


----------



## wildernessDad

bobbiwoz said:


> This past Friday we stayed at BCV and it was a non-park day for the DGC and we were babysittingWe took them over to Jambo where they enjoyed the animal viewing.  I was so glad to see red river hogs on the Jambo side.  I think they are so cute to watch as they run!  It was a perfect way to entertain the kids.  I just told the guard at the gate that we wanted to show the animals to the DGC and he smiled and said that was an excellent idea!
> 
> I love AKV, and whether we stay there or not, we almost always visit it!  Our next stay is in September and is there, at Jambo!
> 
> Bobbi



Red river hogs on the Jambo side?  Which savanna?


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> Red river hogs on the Jambo side?  Which savanna?



Arusha, I think.  Facing the rocky area with the firepit, we walked down the hall that is on the right, over to the elevators.  Near the elevators there was an outside viewing area with rockers and telescopes.  The red river hogs were  in that savannah!


----------



## Jitzy

Good Morning!  Anyone have any recommendations for rooms?  We are staying at Kidani in a standard view, two bedroom.  I tried looking online, but I'm not sure what the "beads" are.  Also, I want to be close to my parents and sister and her family who will be in another two bedroom.  Can we put her reservation number in our request?  It might be nice to be on the side of AKL, my kids might like to walk to Mara.  (DS 17 & 14)   

I appreciate any help you can give me!


----------



## Jitzy

bump!


----------



## marvali

Jitzy said:


> Good Morning!  Anyone have any recommendations for rooms?  We are staying at Kidani in a standard view, two bedroom.  I tried looking online, but I'm not sure what the "beads" are.  Also, I want to be close to my parents and sister and her family who will be in another two bedroom.  Can we put her reservation number in our request?  It might be nice to be on the side of AKL, my kids might like to walk to Mara.  (DS 17 & 14)
> 
> I appreciate any help you can give me!


Input in no particular order.  There are tradeoffs in location.  AKL side puts you closer to Jambo and the restaurants and shops there, but puts you further from the Kidani pool area.  Standard view on AKL end will pretty much be of the roadway and parking lots where the other side of the lobby will possibly give you views of the pool area.

The beads are the individual "buildings" that make up Kidani.  Kidani means necklace.  Looking from above, the buildings are the beads of the necklace, and the connecting hallways are the "chain" or "string" that makes up the necklace, and the lobby would be the jewel hanging in the middle.  If you watch survivor, think immunity necklace that doesn't attach in the middle in the back, but spreads to go around your neck.

Not sure about the reservation number, but you should be able to request the two rooms to be near each other if possible.

When we were there last summer, the whole resort wasn't open yet.  We were in a 1BR Standard view in the very start of the second bead (building) from the lobby, on the same floor, heading away from Jambo.  It was a fantastic location as it was a short walk to the lobby, gift shop where you can refill drink mugs, the Rafiki elevator down to the pool, Community Hall (just on the other side of the lobby) and the bus stop.

Hope this helps!


----------



## burberryplaid

Jambo, AKV Owners!

*bump*


----------



## seelyt2

"We have 200 points but the need to add-on has already become apparent. I think 300 points is about where we need to be to keep our habit satisfied. "

We so agree!!!

We bought-in last year and will be making our first trip "home"/Kidani in November - simply cannot wait! Stayed in AKL 2 1/2 years ago and we simply fell in _love_


----------



## Sparkie

We are staying on our first DVC stay at AKL Kidani village in a standard view studio.

How far of a walk is it from Kidani to Jambo or wherever the Mara is?

Tell me about the standard view at Kidani?


----------



## buckeyejennifer

Question!  We're new owners and my brother and his wife will be using our first points for a stay at AKV (lucky ducks) in September!  I have them booked in a Jambo Savanna View Studio.  

Do you all have advice on a location I should request?   I know there are no guarantees, but it doesn't hurt to request the best view, right?


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

Sparkie said:


> We are staying on our first DVC stay at AKL Kidani village in a standard view studio.
> 
> How far of a walk is it from Kidani to Jambo or wherever the Mara is?
> 
> Tell me about the standard view at Kidani?



From Kidani to Jambo you can take any of the Disney buses (except Downtown Disney) and they stop off at Jambo first. The walk back from Jambo to Kidani is roughly 10 minutes. It's not bad at all. We stayed in a standard view at the end of May and it was okay. Our view was of the main entrance of course. We were right next to the lobby so that was a plus. Have fun on your first DVC stay


----------



## bclplyr

New owners here!  Well, almost - we passed ROFR yesterday and will be sending off our closing docs/check tomorrow.  Woohoo!  

We're finally buying in after years of waiting, and I know we'll be happy w/AKV.  We loved the mockup of the rooms when we took the tour a few years ago and the pics of the whole resort have been amazing!  Hubby will love the "remote" factor of this place - we usually have a car so being right next to the other parks isn't a big deal to us.

We're actually taking two trips this fall.  One for Labor Day weekend (don't know what resort we're at as my sister is the mastermind behind this trip).  But based on comments she's made I think they're renting/borrowing DVC points.  So that narrows it down a little  

The big trip is Nov. 8-15, with another couple.  We're hoping to be able to use our new points _somewhere_.  While I'd love for it to be AKV we're flexible since we'll be reserving so late.  We have a backup reservation at PORS just in case.  But even if we don't stay at AKV this time I'm hoping we'll at least go eat a meal there and walk around.

I'm so excited to join the club!


----------



## miprender

bclplyr said:


> New owners here!  Well, almost - we passed ROFR yesterday and will be sending off our closing docs/check tomorrow.  Woohoo!
> 
> I'm so excited to join the club!


----------



## ajf1007

bclplyr said:


> New owners here!  Well, almost - we passed ROFR yesterday and will be sending off our closing docs/check tomorrow.  Woohoo!
> 
> We're finally buying in after years of waiting, and I know we'll be happy w/AKV.  We loved the mockup of the rooms when we took the tour a few years ago and the pics of the whole resort have been amazing!  Hubby will love the "remote" factor of this place - we usually have a car so being right next to the other parks isn't a big deal to us.
> 
> We're actually taking two trips this fall.  One for Labor Day weekend (don't know what resort we're at as my sister is the mastermind behind this trip).  But based on comments she's made I think they're renting/borrowing DVC points.  So that narrows it down a little
> 
> The big trip is Nov. 8-15, with another couple.  We're hoping to be able to use our new points _somewhere_.  While I'd love for it to be AKV we're flexible since we'll be reserving so late.  We have a backup reservation at PORS just in case.  But even if we don't stay at AKV this time I'm hoping we'll at least go eat a meal there and walk around.
> 
> I'm so excited to join the club!



Welcome home!  Congratulations on your new home purchase.  I think you'll love it.  It's by far my favorite resort and the reason we bought DVC (well, not the only reason - there's this thing about the mouse ).  We've been each year, for the past 2, to AKV and had such a great time.  I find the fact that its a bit further from things, very relaxing and since we don't have kids, we are much more laid back in our touring around.  This year we're going to Disneyland, to the GCV - so excited!  

Have a great trip! Twice!


----------



## wbl2745

We don't own at AKV, but at 7 months we were able to get just about everything we wanted from 12/1 through 12/7 for me, my brothers and our wives. (Only one each, thank you.) I call MS almost every day and today got a two bedroom in Jambo for 12/6.  All we're missing now is a two bedroom for 12/5 and we'll have a studio and a two bedroom for the whole trip. There's one move between room types on the two bedroom, but putting together the reservation a day at a time seems to be working. I'm also wait listed for what we really want so that we don't have to make the move, but even with the move things are working out.

People ask if at 7 months you can get the reservation you want. I'm finding that persistence pays off. We have a wait list for the reservation we really want and I call frequently to see what individual day changes are occurring. I have every expectation that by the time we're there that we have what we want.

Really looking forward to AKV!


----------



## RDP

Anybody know the current add on price for Kidani?


----------



## Atotty

Hey,

We're staying AKV-Jambo in a studio. My confirmation just says studio....so would that be a lock off or dedicated? And I can't remember what the difference is in a dedicated studio and a lock off. I kind of remember that the dedicated has extra storage, but I really can't remember for sure? Do I request that?

And where is the laundry room? I know it's Zebra trail, but I can't remember how far down. Is it near an elevator? 

Is Arusha Zebra trail near laundry room a good request? We've requested Zebra twice and always get Kudu so I don't know much about that side of the hotel. 

Thanks!!


----------



## nolanboys

Have to day that we just got back from our first DVC stay andit was at AKV, in a 1 bdrm standard view in Kidani. We loved it. The resort is beautiful and it feels like a destination all on its own. Great restaurants and great pools. When we get addonis, I have a feeling it will be for AKV!We also satyed at BWV and it was great. But, I like to be away from the parks when we go back to the room. I know it takes a little longer to get to the parks, but I find it easier to unwind.


----------



## miprender

Atotty said:


> Hey,
> 
> We're staying AKV-Jambo in a studio. My confirmation just says studio....so would that be a lock off or dedicated? And I can't remember what the difference is in a dedicated studio and a lock off. I kind of remember that the dedicated has extra storage, but I really can't remember for sure? Do I request that?
> 
> And where is the laundry room? I know it's Zebra trail, but I can't remember how far down. Is it near an elevator?
> 
> Is Arusha Zebra trail near laundry room a good request? We've requested Zebra twice and always get Kudu so I don't know much about that side of the hotel.
> 
> Thanks!!



As for the laundry question:
I don't remember what trail it was on, but I do remember I had a hard time finding it the first time. And it was next door to where the garbage room is.

There are signs that point in the general direction, but for some reason I was a slow learner


----------



## princessbride6205

Hi fellow owners & AKV lovers!
I'm excited that our waitlist came through for a week in January at AKV. We had a few nights between Kidani, Jambo & on cash, but now it's all one lovely SV room in Jambo. Looking forward to our first stay at AKV as owners! We  have stayed at AKL several times and stayed in Kidani for 2 nights in Jan. 2010, which completely solidified our decision that we wanted this as a home resort. 

*nolanboys* - I know what you mean! We love the feeling we get at AKV - as you said, it's a destination. And for us, it's what we seem to compare all other resorts to.


----------



## AKLFan3

Hello AKV fans!  I can hardly believe it is fall and my WDW trip is in 2 months. I am staying at AKV - 1 BR concierge during Xmas week!  I made the reservation at exactly 11 months last January so I am very excited I only have to wait for 2 more months until I'm "home."  This is my second time staying in an Animal Kingdom Lodge/Villas club level room, but first time using my DVC points.  The first time I stayed at AKL club level was December 2007 with a cash reservation.  I hope the appetizer offerings are as plentiful as they were several years ago.  Has anyone stayed in a club room recently?  What are your thoughts of the food offerings during 5 - 7 pm dinner time?


----------



## AirGoofy

Hey AKV lovers, we crashed there in June in a studio savanna view and it was absolutely terrific.  Thanks for letting us stop by.  

Have some questions for you.  DW wants to take her brother and his family to WDW (total group of 9) and I am planning.  Do all the 2 BR have 3 bathrooms?  I doubt Value does, but do both the Standard and Savanna view have 3?  Also, what are my chances for getting a 2 BR with 3 bathrooms at the 7 month time for October?  So, the lockoffs have 2 queen beds in the 2nd bedroom.  What is the chance of getting that one at the 7 month mark?  And, does the $25 extra charge per adult per night apply to DVC members? TIA


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

AirGoofy said:


> Hey AKV lovers, we crashed there in June in a studio savanna view and it was absolutely terrific.  Thanks for letting us stop by.
> 
> Have some questions for you.  DW wants to take her brother and his family to WDW (total group of 9) and I am planning.  Do all the 2 BR have 3 bathrooms?  I doubt Value does, but do both the Standard and Savanna view have 3?  Also, what are my chances for getting a 2 BR with 3 bathrooms at the 7 month time for October?  So, the lockoffs have 2 queen beds in the 2nd bedroom.  What is the chance of getting that one at the 7 month mark?  And, does the $25 extra charge per adult per night apply to DVC members? TIA



Only the 1BR's and 2BR's at Kidani have the extra bathroom.  None of the rooms at Jambo have them but when you book you will know where you are staying.

The lockoffs do not have 2 queen beds in the 2nd bedroom.  Lockoffs are made up of a studio and a 1BR and all studios at AKV have a queen bed and a sofa sleeper in the room.  You will need a Dedicated 2BR to have the 2 beds in the second BR and only Kidani has the Dedicated.  It's only lockoffs at Jambo.

There are no extra charges for adults with DVC.


----------



## AirGoofy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Only the 1BR's and 2BR's at Kidani have the extra bathroom.  None of the rooms at Jambo have them but when you book you will know where you are staying.
> 
> The lockoffs do not have 2 queen beds in the 2nd bedroom.  Lockoffs are made up of a studio and a 1BR and all studios at AKV have a queen bed and a sofa sleeper in the room.  You will need a Dedicated 2BR to have the 2 beds in the second BR and only Kidani has the Dedicated.  It's only lockoffs at Jambo.
> 
> There are no extra charges for adults with DVC.



Dedicated - thanks for the clarification.  We stayed at Kidani in June and it was really nice.  Are those 3 full bathrooms, i.e., toilet and showers in each?  I know the master will have a jacuzzi.


----------



## bobbiwoz

AirGoofy said:


> Dedicated - thanks for the clarification.  We stayed at Kidani in June and it was really nice.  Are those 3 full bathrooms, i.e., toilet and showers in each?  I know the master will have a jacuzzi.



Yes, they are full bathrooms, toilets,  but not a separate shower in the 2, not main bathrooms.  The shower is in the tub.


----------



## franandaj

AirGoofy said:


> What is the chance of getting that one at the 7 month mark?



I got one for last January, when I called there was plenty of availability.


----------



## AirGoofy

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## MMrules

I am the new proud of owner of AKV!!!!! .  I stayed in the lodge in 2007 and fell in love!  I have been waiting since 1997 to buy into DVC and we can finally afford it financially!  So can I just say I am ready to be there today!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

MMrules said:


> I am the new proud of owner of AKV!!!!! .  I stayed in the lodge in 2007 and fell in love!  I have been waiting since 1997 to buy into DVC and we can finally afford it financially!  So can I just say I am ready to be there today!!!!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AKLFan3

Congratulations and Home!


----------



## amyy

Someone mentioned there is an active AK DVC thread.  Thinking this might be it.  We just bought in and I can't wait for our first stay.


----------



## bobbiwoz

amyy said:


> Someone mentioned there is an active AK DVC thread.  Thinking this might be it.  We just bought in and I can't wait for our first stay.



Welcome Home, AKV neighbor!

DSis and I are looking forward to our April, AKV concierge level stay and the F&G show at Epcot!

Bobbi


----------



## fitzpat

We will be closing this week -- perhaps as early as tomorrow, but I'll believe it when I see it.  We bought 160 points and I can't WAIT to start using them.  Any chance at all of using some points this April??


----------



## disney1474

amyy said:


> Someone mentioned there is an active AK DVC thread.  Thinking this might be it.  We just bought in and I can't wait for our first stay.



Congrats!!  We love AKL


----------



## ree123

Does someone have a link for 2 bedroom pics? Standard and/or savannah view Kadani? Thanks


----------



## MMrules

We just became AKV owners in January!!! 

We are taking our first DVC trip in July but we are staying at BCV.  We already had a cash reservation there and were able to switch it over to a 1BR.  I am excited, but it isn't AKV.

I am currently planning our first AKV trip for Feb 2012 so I have to wait a while to go back home!


----------



## marvali

MMrules said:


> I am the new proud of owner of AKV!!!!! .  I stayed in the lodge in 2007 and fell in love!  I have been waiting since 1997 to buy into DVC and we can finally afford it financially!  So can I just say I am ready to be there today!!!!





amyy said:


> Someone mentioned there is an active AK DVC thread.  Thinking this might be it.  We just bought in and I can't wait for our first stay.



 home new neighbors!!!


----------



## amyy

Thanks for the welcome everyone.  We booked a one bedroom at Kidani village with a standard view.  Hope we don't regret the standard view.  Is there a chance we would get a parking lot view?


----------



## franandaj

ree123 said:


> Does someone have a link for 2 bedroom pics? Standard and/or savannah view Kadani? Thanks


----------



## franandaj

amyy said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone.  We booked a one bedroom at Kidani village with a standard view.  Hope we don't regret the standard view.  Is there a chance we would get a parking lot view?



I think that is what Standard View means...I can't think of what else you would have a view of, isn't Pool View a different booking category?


----------



## amyy

franandaj said:


> I think that is what Standard View means...I can't think of what else you would have a view of, isn't Pool View a different booking category?



 I was thinking that value meant a parking lot view.  A value was 188 points and a standard 228.  The savanna at 272 is over our points.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Alison, I do believe some of the "standard" view have a view over front area of resort and pool area. I think "standard" is pretty much any view but savanna. 

Amyy, "value", I believe, refers to the size of the room. There are some "value" rooms at Jambo which are smaller than the standard/savanna. I think only Jambo has "value" and I don't believe any particular view is associated with them. Rather you loose sq footage with the "value". Someone correct me if I'm wrong please.

Just wanted to add (found this on another thread) :


> Standard view does face the parking lot sometimes. It is very worth it since there are many people pens to view the animals and just walking down the hallway, you will have views to the savannah. The standard rooms are on floors 1-4 and are 344 square feet. allears.net has some pictures of views from standard view rooms. Not all are parking lot view, some look out over Boma's roof and even some "bad" savannah views are classified standard view.
> 
> 
> Value rooms at AKL -Jambo House are smaller the the regular villas and do not have a sleeper chair. Therefore the occupancy level is one less. The are only 10 2 bed lockoffs so availability is scarce. They have to be booked at 11 months out. They can have a savannah view but it is not guaranteed.
> To add to that, I believe it's 40% are Savannah View, 40% Pool View and 20% Parking Lot view.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

franandaj said:


> I think that is what Standard View means...I can't think of what else you would have a view of, isn't Pool View a different booking category?



There isn't a pool view category.  Standard views are the views that may overlook the pool at Kidani (as well as the parking lot, front of the resort or maybe even a partial savannah view).  At Jambo house the standard views are pool views and none overlook the parking lot.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> At Jambo house the standard views are pool views and none overlook the parking lot.


Didn't realize this Kathy....that's very cool to know......


----------



## ree123

franandaj said:


>



THANK YOU !!! THANK YOU!!! I luv that there are 2 queens/dbl in the second bedroom. Perfect!


----------



## pixie08

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There isn't a pool view category.  Standard views are the views that may overlook the pool at Kidani (as well as the parking lot, front of the resort or maybe even a partial savannah view).  At Jambo house the standard views are pool views and none overlook the parking lot.



No unforutnaletly, that is not true. many of the standard and value rooms overlook the parking lot. They are the ones to the very front of the Ostrich and Giraffe trail. We booked a studio for my BIL and SIL and they recieved this view in a "standard view" value studio. They are not bad because there is so much greenery you can't see the lot.

Take a look at the map:
http://allears.net/acc/aklmap.jpg

Now it may be just the values with the standard views that ioverlook the lot, and not the deluxe studios?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Didn't realize this Kathy....that's very cool to know......



  I did forget though that a couple of Savannah view rooms at Jambo were reclassified to Standard just this year.  According to Lisa they are tucked back into the corners so not great savannah views but it won't be a parking lot.  



pixie08 said:


> No unforutnaletly, that is not true. many of the standard and value rooms overlook the parking lot. They are the ones to the very front of the Ostrich and Giraffe trail. We booked a studio for my BIL and SIL and they recieved this view in a "standard view" value studio. They are not bad because there is so much greenery you can't see the lot.
> 
> Take a look at the map:
> http://allears.net/acc/aklmap.jpg
> 
> Now it may be just the values with the standard views that ioverlook the lot, and not the deluxe studios?



I think you're mixing the categories together.  At Jambo there are Values, Standards, Savannah and Concierge.  There isn't a Standard Value category.

The only DVC rooms at Jambo house that overlook the parking lot are 2 2BR Value lockoff's.  That sounds like what your BIL and SIL got.  Values are different from Standard category and are designated values due to their size - not their view.  When you book a Value studio you have an 44% chance of Savannah view a 44% chance of a pool view and a 12% chance of parking lot and you won't know which you have until you check in.

None of the DVC Standard view categories look over the parking lot and DVC did not take over all the rooms that you see on the allears map that face the parking lot.   Here's a map that shows the DVC room locations.

http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5.php






And showing the room types:
Green: Value rooms
Yellow: Standard View rooms (before the reclassification)
Pink: Concierge rooms (6th floor only)
Orange blobs: Grand Villas
Everything else: Savanna View (and rooms reclassified as Std View)






As you see there are no DVC rooms on the Giraffe trail facing the parking lot - those are hotel rooms.  And the Ostrich only has the 2 Value rooms facing the parking lot.  The rest of those are also regular hotel rooms.


----------



## amyy

Thank you everyone for your replies.  There are only 2 of us so we don't care on the size of the room.  We would prefer Kidani but would take Jambo house.  188 to 228 is a big difference in points considering the view has nothing to do with it.  Heck, if available, we could get a studio concierge room for only 153 points.  I would be really, really disappointed to spend 228 points and get a parking lot view.  

We are not going until June.  Can I call back now and switch to a value or studio?  Is there some rule about not switching?

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## arthur06

amyy said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies.  There are only 2 of us so we don't care on the size of the room.  We would prefer Kidani but would take Jambo house.  188 to 228 is a big difference in points considering the view has nothing to do with it.  Heck, if available, we could get a studio concierge room for only 153 points.  I would be really, really disappointed to spend 228 points and get a parking lot view.
> 
> *We are not going until June.  Can I call back now and switch to a value *or studio?  Is there some rule about not switching?
> 
> Decisions, decisions...



If you are going in June, I think you might have a hard time getting a value room.


----------



## bobbiwoz

amyy said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies.  There are only 2 of us so we don't care on the size of the room.  We would prefer Kidani but would take Jambo house.  188 to 228 is a big difference in points considering the view has nothing to do with it.  Heck, if available, we could get a studio concierge room for only 153 points.  I would be really, really disappointed to spend 228 points and get a parking lot view.
> 
> We are not going until June.  Can I call back now and switch to a value or studio?  Is there some rule about not switching?
> 
> Decisions, decisions...



If you have a 1 bedroom in Kidani standard view, you could be looking in the parking lot, but you'll have 2 bathrooms.  If you have a 1 bedroom standard view in Jambo, you'll have a pool view for sure, but only 1 bathroom.

There's nothing wrong with trying to change now. It's at 30 days out that the "extra " points that you're saving become holding points and they are harder to book with.

Best wishes.  I hope you have a great stay,  

Bobbi


----------



## DiznyDi

Just sitting here and daydreaming that I'm sitting on my balcony with beverage in hand and watching as the animals soothe and entertain me..... 

OK, now back to reality


----------



## lagunn

DiznyDi said:


> Just sitting here and daydreaming that I'm sitting on my balcony with beverage in hand and watching as the animals soothe and entertain me.....
> 
> OK, now back to reality



Ohhh i do that all the time, i really miss being there


----------



## wdrl

We are 95 days away from our next stay at AKV, and the time seems to be crawling by.  We have one night in a value studio on the day we arrive (6/7/2011), and then we move over to Kidani for five nights in a two-bedroom Savanna View.  We are having a family gathering while at Kidani:  One of my sisters and her family will stay with us in our villa, while another sister and her family along with my brother will be sharing another two-bedroom villa.  Can't wait to be sitting on our balcony watching all the animals.


----------



## cemeb4dk

we are confirmed at Kidani for six nights 9/27-10/3 in a savanna view.  Our home resort is BCV.  This is our first stay here.  Are there any must dos at the resort any secret dvc info you can share.


----------



## pixie08

KAT4DISNEY said:


> :
> As you see there are no DVC rooms on the Giraffe trail facing the parking lot - those are hotel rooms.  And the Ostrich only has the 2 Value rooms facing the parking lot.  The rest of those are also regular hotel rooms.



Ahh...ahah! I get so confused over these categories, I feel like there are so many at AKV lol! Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pixie08 said:


> Ahh...ahah! I get so confused over these categories, I feel like there are so many at AKV lol! Thanks!



There are!  It's hard deciding what room to book or if you have to set up a waitlist which two you want to try for!!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Hi all- we are staying at AKV-Jambo in a studio in January and I was wondering if they had anything like OKW's Community Hall.  I read that Kidani does, but is there one at Jambo too?  I assume we can just use the one at Kidani if not, right?  Do they rent movies there too?  Is that where most of the activities/crafts for kids are, or does Jambo have that too?

Thanks!

Also- the fitness center at Jambo- do you have to pay the $15 use fee if you are staying there, or is that for outside guests?


----------



## Donald is #1

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Hi all- we are staying at AKV-Jambo in a studio in January and I was wondering if they had anything like OKW's Community Hall.  I read that Kidani does, but is there one at Jambo too?  I assume we can just use the one at Kidani if not, right?  Do they rent movies there too?  Is that where most of the activities/crafts for kids are, or does Jambo have that too?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also- the fitness center at Jambo- do you have to pay the $15 use fee if you are staying there, or is that for outside guests?




No Jambo House does not have a community hall.  However, as you mentioned, there is one at Kidani.  At both Jambo House and Kidani, the movies are in the gift shops.  

Jambo House does have arts & crafts.  I beleive that they normally setup near the pool or on the walkway to Mara.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> Just sitting here and daydreaming that I'm sitting on my balcony with beverage in hand and watching as the animals soothe and entertain me.....
> 
> OK, now back to reality



Huh . . . . look who I found over here!  (She probably is thinking "what took you so long")

I think maybe DiznyDi is looking forward to her new Home more than I thought.  But the "reality" thing is good.  

I'll keep working if you keep washing . . .


----------



## CruznLexi

So looking forward to coming home in Oct. Oct 17-22. We had a SV in Jan and it was nice but very far away everytime we have had the standard studio it has been much closer so we went back to that.


----------



## CocosMeme

I too am sitting here drinking my coffee at home and wishing I was on my Kidani balcony watching the animals instead! We are 79 days out. I am taking all of my grandchildren (with parents) and staying in a grand villa from May 28-June 4. I am a little nervous about it because I have built it up to the kids so much and I am scared that our room may not have a great view. I requested a "close to the lobby" room but you all know that is just a request and may not happen. This will be their 1st AKV stay and they have stayed at VWL, the Poly, and CBR. They are concerned about it being so far from everything and I keep telling them that the bus service is great. Here's hoping they love it as much as we do.


----------



## bobbiwoz

CocosMeme said:


> I too am sitting here drinking my coffee at home and wishing I was on my Kidani balcony watching the animals instead! We are 79 days out. I am taking all of my grandchildren (with parents) and staying in a grand villa from May 28-June 4. I am a little nervous about it because I have built it up to the kids so much and I am scared that our room may not have a great view. I requested a "close to the lobby" room but you all know that is just a request and may not happen. This will be their 1st AKV stay and they have stayed at VWL, the Poly, and CBR. They are concerned about it being so far from everything and I keep telling them that the bus service is great. Here's hoping they love it as much as we do.



OMG!  I wouldn't give "worry" one single bit of time!!!! You have a GV at AKV, WOW!  Are you in Jambo or Kidani?  We've never had a GV, but had a dedicated 2 bedroom at Kidnai, and it was wonderful.


----------



## CocosMeme

I too am sitting here drinking my coffee at home and wishing I was on my Kidani balcony watching the animals instead! We are 79 days out. I am taking all of my grandchildren (with parents) and staying in a grand villa from May 28-June 4. I am a little nervous about it because I have built it up to the kids so much and I am scared that our room may not have a great view. I requested a "close to the lobby" room but you all know that is just a request and may not happen. This will be their 1st AKV stay and they have stayed at VWL, the Poly, and CBR. They are concerned about it being so far from everything and I keep telling them that the bus service is great. Here's hoping they love it as much as we do.


----------



## dianeschlicht

bobbiwoz said:


> OMG!  I wouldn't give "worry" one single bit of time!!!! You have a GV at AKV, WOW!  Are you in Jambo or Kidani?  We've never had a GV, but had a dedicated 2 bedroom at Kidnai, and it was wonderful.



I agree!  The GV views should all be wonderful!


----------



## Doug7856

Hi All! I thought I'd talk to the experts about our upcoming trip! We have stayed in the DVC portion of Jambo House twice before, but in studio rooms.

We have a 1 BR Jambo House Standard View booked for a week in July. We really like Jambo and like the idea that Standard View faces the pool. Do we need to request a view of Uzima Pool?

I know the kitchen at Jambo is different from the model at SSR. It appears that there is no seating at the breakfast bar. Has anyone found this to be a problem? It appears that there may be more room because of the lack of seating.

Are there any requests that would make our stay in a Standard Room better?

My wife's birthday will occur during our stay. Are there any unique experiences at Jambo or Kidani that would be good for a birthday celebration?

Any recommendations for grocery shopping in the area? If I recall correctly, there is a Super Walmart nearby. Is that a good place for groceries?

Thanks everyone for your help! We skipped Disney in 2010 due to the adoption of our son. We're looking forward to his first trip and our first as a family with two kids!


----------



## amyy

bobbiwoz said:


> If you have a 1 bedroom in Kidani standard view, you could be looking in the parking lot, but you'll have 2 bathrooms.  If you have a 1 bedroom standard view in Jambo, you'll have a pool view for sure, but only 1 bathroom.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with trying to change now. It's at 30 days out that the "extra " points that you're saving become holding points and they are harder to book with.
> 
> Best wishes.  I hope you have a great stay,
> 
> Bobbi



I ended up changing to a savanna view studio.  Next year we might not have park passes so maybe we can splurge and get a one bedroom savanna view.  Plus we won't be cooking this trip but when we don't have park passes we might.

Can you explain the holding points to me?  I have an  idea about banking points but not holding.  thanks


----------



## bobbiwoz

amyy said:


> ...
> Can you explain the holding points to me?  I have an  idea about banking points but not holding.  thanks



If you have a confirmed reservation and it's cancelled 1 to 30 days before the arrival date, the points that made up that reservation are put in a Holding Account.  This places a restriction on the use of the points.    They can only be used to make a reservation  within 60 days of the arrival date.  If they are not used, they expire at the end of the UY the reservation was in.

Bobbi

PS.  Enjoy the savannah view!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Doug7856 said:


> Hi All! I thought I'd talk to the experts about our upcoming trip! We have stayed in the DVC portion of Jambo House twice before, but in studio rooms.
> 
> We have a 1 BR Jambo House Standard View booked for a week in July. We really like Jambo and like the idea that Standard View faces the pool. Do we need to request a view of Uzima Pool?
> 
> I know the kitchen at Jambo is different from the model at SSR. It appears that there is no seating at the breakfast bar. Has anyone found this to be a problem? It appears that there may be more room because of the lack of seating.
> 
> Are there any requests that would make our stay in a Standard Room better?
> 
> My wife's birthday will occur during our stay. Are there any unique experiences at Jambo or Kidani that would be good for a birthday celebration?
> 
> Any recommendations for grocery shopping in the area? If I recall correctly, there is a Super Walmart nearby. Is that a good place for groceries?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help! We skipped Disney in 2010 due to the adoption of our son. We're looking forward to his first trip and our first as a family with two kids!



Your standard view should look out at the pool.  I had a standard studio and it did.  Now, I understand there were some "bad" savannah views at Jambo that were changed to standard, so that may throw a wrench in to the "no problem, you have a pool view."  I don't suppose it would hurt to mention pool view, unless you think a sub par savannah view for standard view points would be fine too.

I hope you and your expanded family have a great time.

I only have been in 1 bedroom value villas, not the standard, but there was a booth seating area in that villa.

Bobbi


----------



## kristie03

This thread has really gotten me excited for our first stay at AKV next month!!

I can't find any information about a jogging trail/path around the property, is there one?


----------



## CocosMeme

Hi Doug7856 - you are a sweet husband to be planning a special treat for your wife's birthday. I think the most special (and romatic) place to eat at Disney World is JIKO. We love it and it is a "must eat" place for us. The food is wonderful - I had the best filet there last time. They also have a wonderful wine list. You can ask for a quiet romantic table.


----------



## Doug7856

CocosMeme said:


> Hi Doug7856 - you are a sweet husband to be planning a special treat for your wife's birthday. I think the most special (and romatic) place to eat at Disney World is JIKO. We love it and it is a "must eat" place for us. The food is wonderful - I had the best filet there last time. They also have a wonderful wine list. You can ask for a quiet romantic table.



I love the idea! Thanks! We've never eaten there although I've heard that the food is excellent.


----------



## rockydek

We have a 1 bedroom Sav view at Kadani...I will ask for  the lobby and 3rd floor...for best view .. Thank You everyone.

Will 5 of us be comfortable... Me 52, DH  53, DS 35  DGF 32 and DGD 1 ?

I will give the bedroom to DS and DGF. I was thinking my husband and I will use the sofa and chair. DH is almost 6 ft  and 240 ...I am 5'7 172.

What do you think?


----------



## carleyk112

I am a first time DVC user and we are taking are very first Disney Trip with our two sons (3 and 4) in May and had a couple of questions.  First my boys are so excited about the pool and big slide at the Kidani Village but does anyone know if parents can take small kids with them down the slide or is that not allowed?  Second what you say is the most kid friendly restaurant to eat at at either the Jambo house or Kidani Village?  Thanks for any help!!


----------



## experiment818

Doug7856 said:


> Hi All! I thought I'd talk to the experts about our upcoming trip! We have stayed in the DVC portion of Jambo House twice before, but in studio rooms.
> 
> We have a 1 BR Jambo House Standard View booked for a week in July. We really like Jambo and like the idea that Standard View faces the pool. Do we need to request a view of Uzima Pool?
> 
> I know the kitchen at Jambo is different from the model at SSR. It appears that there is no seating at the breakfast bar. Has anyone found this to be a problem? It appears that there may be more room because of the lack of seating.
> 
> Are there any requests that would make our stay in a Standard Room better?
> 
> My wife's birthday will occur during our stay. Are there any unique experiences at Jambo or Kidani that would be good for a birthday celebration?
> 
> Any recommendations for grocery shopping in the area? If I recall correctly, there is a Super Walmart nearby. Is that a good place for groceries?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help! We skipped Disney in 2010 due to the adoption of our son. We're looking forward to his first trip and our first as a family with two kids!



There is a Publix not too far from AKV.  That is where we usually shop when we stay there.  Once you exit the resort you would take a right at the first set of lights (Sherberth Road).  Follow Sherberth Road to Rte. 192 (1.4 miles).  Take a right onto 192 and follow for 1.6 miles.  Turn right onto East  Orange Lake Blvd and you will see the shopping plaza on your left.

A new Target has also been built on 192 right across from where you would turn for E Orange Lake Blvd.  I believe it is a Super Target but we have never been in there.

Driving directions to the Publix:
http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as... 34747-8210___e_&mode=D&rtop=0~0~0~&encType=1

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doug7856

Thanks experiment818 for the driving directions! Still trying to figure our our grocery plans!


----------



## dzorn

kristie03 said:


> This thread has really gotten me excited for our first stay at AKV next month!!
> 
> I can't find any information about a jogging trail/path around the property, is there one?



No path except the walk from Jambo to Kadani and back.

Yes it is a Super Target. With a Pubix across the road.

Basically when leaving AKL turn right at the first road light that till the next main road turn right again. It will be a winding road that you may think where am I going. Pubix on one side Target on the other. The concierge or bell services can give you a map.

Denise in MI


----------



## dzorn

rockydek said:


> We have a 1 bedroom Sav view at Kadani...I will ask for  the lobby and 3rd floor...for best view .. Thank You everyone.
> 
> Will 5 of us be comfortable... Me 52, DH  53, DS 35  DGF 32 and DGD 1 ?
> 
> I will give the bedroom to DS and DGF. I was thinking my husband and I will use the sofa and chair. DH is almost 6 ft  and 240 ...I am 5'7 172.
> 
> What do you think?



Given your hubby is 6 feet take the bedroom.

Denise in MI


----------



## Dizny Dad

carleyk112 said:


> I am a first time DVC user and we are taking are very first Disney Trip with our two sons (3 and 4) in May and had a couple of questions.  First my boys are so excited about the pool and big slide at the Kidani Village but does anyone know if parents can take small kids with them down the slide or is that not allowed?  Second what you say is the most kid friendly restaurant to eat at at either the Jambo house or Kidani Village?  Thanks for any help!!



First & Foremost - Welcome Home!!  You have selected a wonderful path of excitement and memories for your family.  You'll never look back at your decision to be DVC and think anything other than how wonderful it has been!  It is what you make of it.  Learn the rules, ins and outs of your resort, and hold on for a lifetime adventure!  There is always something exciting to do, even when just you and DH take a little time away from the boys for yourselves.  DW and I have always found it to be a very adult place!  Have Fun!

Now to answer your questions . . . 

If you fit, rolleyes1) you can go down the slide with little ones.

I would take the boys to Mara and let them pick.. It is a great counter service area.


----------



## Bethpremier

Staying in AKV Kidani September 11-17 this year.  Booking a Savannah View.  We really want to see the giraffs and be near the lobby.  What should I request?


----------



## MMrules

2 more days til I can book my first AKV trip!!! We are new members and are staying at BCV this July (we had an existing ressie before becoming members).  

I cannot wait til I can call and make my first reservation home!!! We offered to give rooms to family members so I will be requesting value studio's (if we can get them) or a standard view.  Not happy that I won't have a savanna view but I will next time!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Found this thread in the middle of page two . . . BUMP!


----------



## MMrules

Booked my first AKV vacation for Feb. 18th through the 24th 2012 this morning!!!! We are celebrating my niece's high school graduation so it is a present for her!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I can't believe that *DiznyDi* has allowed this thread to be found at the bottom of page two AGAIN!


----------



## kristenrice

I just booked the first two nights of my birthday trip in a savanna-view studio at Kidani!!

DSiL is coming along with me and she has never been to WDW.  I'd originally booked us in a standard at Jambo, but when I was able to snag a 1BR std at BWV for the second half of our trip, it freed up quite a few points.  So, I switched to a savanna-view at Kidani.  I already requested "close to the lobby" and I am really not too particular on a high or low floor.

Even though I adore AKV, I am also looking to try something new on this trip.  I've stayed at AKV three times already (which I why I am switching over to the BWV for the second-half....I've never been there!), so I decided to waitlist those first two nights at BLT.  I have a WL for a LV or a MK view studio.  Honestly, if it doesn't come through, I will be entirely happy at AKV.

We're doing the DxDDP for our first two nights so we have Sanaa and Boma on the itinerary. Yumm!!


----------



## AKV707

Our next two trips will take us  on a combination Vero/Bwv stay and a BWV F&W trip. No AKV for us until 2012! But by then we will really be missing it Love our AKV home!


----------



## Mrmrezg

we will be staying in kidani village 05-11 july. this will be our first dvc trip. we own at Blt and are spending our first DVC trip at AKV.


----------



## MMrules

AKV707 said:


> Our next two trips will take us  on a combination Vero/Bwv stay and a BWV F&W trip. No AKV for us until 2012! But by then we will really be missing it Love our AKV home!



Vero can only be booked at the 7th month mark when your home resort is AKL right???? I am thinking of booking Vero and WDW villa in August 2012 so I just need to figure out when I can call.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MMrules said:


> Vero can only be booked at the 7th month mark when your home resort is AKL right????



That is correct.


----------



## ajf1007

So.. I'm going to attempt to book in October,  AKV(my home resort) 3 or 4 studios for Sept 2012.  Now, I only want 1 of them with a Savannah view and the others with a standard view.  What do you think the odds are we'll be close to each other?  I'd love them right in a row or atleast on the same floor but what are your thoughts?


----------



## butiflfeet

I just booked a quick weekend at Kidani for May 20-23!  I was only able to get a Standard View for a studio but I was just happy to get something at this short of a notice!  We own at BLT and have stayed at Boardwalk and Beach Club so we'll have to get used to being "away from it all"


----------



## bigAWL

butiflfeet said:


> I just booked a quick weekend at Kidani for May 20-23! I was only able to get a Standard View for a studio but I was just happy to get something at this short of a notice! We own at BLT and have stayed at Boardwalk and Beach Club so we'll have to get used to being "away from it all"


 
Speaking of being away from it all.  How does the bus service work at Kidani?  Do the park uses come to Jambo first, then go to Kidani, and the stop again at Jambo?

Do we need to transfer buses at Jambo?

What's the deal?


----------



## twinklebug

bigAWL said:


> Speaking of being away from it all.  How does the bus service work at Kidani?  Do the park uses come to Jambo first, then go to Kidani, and the stop again at Jambo?
> 
> Do we need to transfer buses at Jambo?
> 
> What's the deal?



No transfers needed. 

The buses from Kidani to the parks will stop at Kidani first for pickup/drop off and circle through to Jambo. This is great for the Kidani guests, but has made it difficult at times for the Jambo guests to all fit on a bus.

If you happen to be over at Jambo exploring/eating/shopping and want to catch a bus back to Kidani make sure you catch the Downtown Disney bus. It's the only bus that stops at Jambo first and then circles through to Kidani. The wait can be long if a bus has recently left though - the walk back isn't so bad in good weather and if everyone is up for it.


----------



## princess sparkle p

Can anyone please help me out on this? 

Are value and standard studios the same size and amenities as savannah view? 

All on 5?  

THANKS!!


----------



## Donald is #1

princess sparkle p said:


> Can anyone please help me out on this?
> 
> Are value and standard studios the same size and amenities as savannah view?
> 
> All on 5?
> 
> THANKS!!



Ok let's see what I can answer.  I can't remember the difference between value and standard rooms.  However, I know that one of them at least is smaller than the other studios including savanna view.

Yes all of the value, standard and savanna view DVC rooms in Jambo House are on the 5th floor.  The concierge DVC rooms are on the 6th floor.  Over at Kidani village, the rooms can be on any floor except 1.


----------



## drusba

princess sparkle p said:


> Can anyone please help me out on this?
> 
> Are value and standard studios the same size and amenities as savannah view?
> 
> All on 5?
> 
> THANKS!!



The DVC rooms in Jambo are on the fifth floor except concierge is on the 6th. The standard and savanna view studios are about 360 sq ft. (both at Jambo and Kidani). Standard face the pool at Jambo and pool or road at Kidani.  The value studios are about 315 sq ft. All the values are toward the front of the Jambo building (none in Kidani) and you can get savanna, pool, or parking lot view but cannot request view.


----------



## PoohNFriends

princess sparkle p said:


> Can anyone please help me out on this?
> 
> Are value and standard studios the same size and amenities as savannah view?
> 
> All on 5?
> 
> THANKS!!





Donald is #1 said:


> Ok let's see what I can answer.  I can't remember the difference between value and standard rooms.  However, I know that one of them at least is smaller than the other studios including savanna view.
> 
> Yes all of the value, standard and savanna view DVC rooms in Jambo House are on the 5th floor.  The concierge DVC rooms are on the 6th floor.  Over at Kidani village, the rooms can be on any floor except 1.



My post isn't too different from drusba, (I'm just more wordy since I'm a bit of a Chatty Cathy, except not named Cathy !) plus I wasn't so sure on a couple things, but drusba helped confirm!
I'll add some too - 
*Value* refers to _size_ - these rooms are a bit smaller than regular size rooms and only in Jambo.  I don't know exact dimentions, but I think value size studios (in Jambo only) might be ~300+ sq ft and regular size studios ~350+ sq ft to give you an idea.  I believe value size rooms can be pool or savanna view, but we'll need another DISer to confirm or deny this.

*Standard* refers to _view_ - these rooms could be pool, parking lot, foliage, and VERY poor savanna views.  Finally, *Savanna* also refers to _view_ - these rooms are savvana views (if that wasn't already obvious!!).  Since these are view booking categories, I believe all of these rooms are going to be regular size (vs. value size)  Again, since I don't feel 110% confindent in my answer we'll need another DISer to confirm or deny this.

So hoping I didn't just confuse everybody !


----------



## bobbiwoz

The value rooms at Jambo can also have a parking lot view.  Some people who have had the view say there's lots of foliage so it's not too bad, but I imagine getting it is a disappointment.


One thing that I especially like is that the studios in Jambo all have 2 sinks in the dressing area.


----------



## jlapointe30

> One thing that I especially like is that the studios in Jambo all have 2 sinks in the dressing area.



Funny that you mention that, has this is one of the reason we prefer Kidani. At Kidani, the single sink gives you two drawers under the sinks, extra shelvings and more counter space. Plus, the shower/bath is separated from the toilet.


----------



## princessbride6205

jlapointe30 said:


> Funny that you mention that, has this is one of the reason we prefer Kidani. At Kidani, the single sink gives you two drawers under the sinks, extra shelvings and more counter space. Plus, the shower/bath is separated from the toilet.



Agreed! I really missed my shelves on our last trip to Jambo! I think we'll go back to Kidani on our next trip home, but I love having both options.


----------



## MegansMom

I started a thread about the following topic somewhere else, and then found this thread and realized that THIS thread would be the perfect place to ask---so many experts to lend a first-time AKV visitor some help!  TIA!!!   See below.....

AKV Question---Jambo 2bdr or Kidani 2bdr (standard view) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay....I need help! I have a 2-bedroom (Standard view) villa booked for a trip we are taking in JULY (7/22-7/31) and can't seem to make up my mind on which area to stay.

I originally requested Jambo because I just LOVE the atmosphere and the restaurants in that main section of the resort, but now I am concerned....here are my issues:

1. Is it necessary to stay at Kidani to get on a bus in the morning? Since we are traveling during a crowded time, I don't want to waste most of my morning waiting at the bus stop as full buses pass us by at Jambo. Should I be concerned?

2. Since we are staying in a Standard View this time, which has the best chances of getting a "good" view--Jambo or Kidani? Where should I request my room to be? Any suggestions?

3. We have four adults and two kids traveling with us.....should we stay at Kidani to ensure the 2 queen beds in the 2nd bedroom, or will we be fine in Jambo?

I am so confused right now, and would appreciate ANY help you can offer since this will be our first stay at AKV. Thanks! 
__________________


----------



## Aurora&Prince

Just booked a Studio at Kidani!! So excited 

I can't seem to find a good layout Kidani as well as pictures of floor plans. If you know of a thread that has them please PM me!!!! Or reply with your pictures thanks


----------



## PoohNFriends

Wondering what people's experiences are with using the faucet mounter water filters at AKV?  The pics I've seen of the rooms looked like they used the same tall faucet on the studio and kitchen sink so looked like enough room to have one.  Any preferred or non-preferred (doesn't fit, leaky, doesn't work well enough with the FL water) brands out there?  I was thinking of getting the Culligan FM-15A filter because it's decently priced on Amazon and gets the top rating on Consumer Reports.

Thanks !


----------



## princess sparkle p

Thanks Donald is #1, PoohNFriends, Drusba, bobbiwoz for all the info! Tells me just what I need to know. We have only stayed in a savannah studio and are treating family on this trip so trying to make the most of our points.


----------



## JasonDVC

lol...wrong thread...lol

Hello AKV neighbors!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all....I am in a studio (7854) right now. I had requested "close to lobby" as only request about 4 months ago.  I couldn't be further away....lol  Parking in Pumba portion of garage at end. I had checked in at 9:30 am and didn't get my room until 3:10 pm so thought maybe my request was granted. No such luck. Oh well.......still having a great time ! Room in good condition except my phone is not working in room---no way to contact lobby ! I walked over there this morning because I needed to request a few things from housekeeping (liquid dish soap missing, a few more plates and an extra blanket). This was around noon and they told me computer system was down. It's after 5 pm and still no phone or item requests. It's a 5 min walk from my room to lobby.  So this has been the main frustration so far. Otherwise, love this resort.


----------



## bobbiwoz

MegansMom said:


> I started a thread about the following topic somewhere else, and then found this thread and realized that THIS thread would be the perfect place to ask---so many experts to lend a first-time AKV visitor some help!  TIA!!!   See below.....
> 
> AKV Question---Jambo 2bdr or Kidani 2bdr (standard view)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Okay....I need help! I have a 2-bedroom (Standard view) villa booked for a trip we are taking in JULY (7/22-7/31) and can't seem to make up my mind on which area to stay.
> 
> I originally requested Jambo because I just LOVE the atmosphere and the restaurants in that main section of the resort, but now I am concerned....here are my issues:
> 
> 1. Is it necessary to stay at Kidani to get on a bus in the morning? Since we are traveling during a crowded time, I don't want to waste most of my morning waiting at the bus stop as full buses pass us by at Jambo. Should I be concerned?
> 
> 2. Since we are staying in a Standard View this time, which has the best chances of getting a "good" view--Jambo or Kidani? Where should I request my room to be? Any suggestions?
> 
> 3. We have four adults and two kids traveling with us.....should we stay at Kidani to ensure the 2 queen beds in the 2nd bedroom, or will we be fine in Jambo?
> 
> I am so confused right now, and would appreciate ANY help you can offer since this will be our first stay at AKV. Thanks!
> __________________



#3.  You will only have the 2 queens in the second bedroom IF you have a dedicated 2 bedroom in Kidani.  Otherwise, you'll have a lock off and that will have 1 Q and 1 double sofa bed in that second bedroom.

#2.  In Kidani, you will have parking lot or pool view and in Jambo you'll have pool view, with a slight chance that you could have one of the savannah views that have been reassigned to standard view.

#1.  I was at Jambo during a busy spring break time and I never had to wait for another bus to a park because the first was full.  However, I don't get up for rope drop.

Best wishes.  There are good and less good points to both buildings.  I like Jambo just a tad more than Kidani. However, I love the spaciousness of Kidani's master bath area!!!!

Bobbi


----------



## bobbiwoz

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi all....I am in a studio (7854) right now. I had requested "close to lobby" as only request about 4 months ago.  I couldn't be further away....lol  Parking in Pumba portion of garage at end. I had checked in at 9:30 am and didn't get my room until 3:10 pm so thought maybe my request was granted. No such luck. Oh well.......still having a great time ! Room in good condition except my phone is not working in room---no way to contact lobby ! I walked over there this morning because I needed to request a few things from housekeeping (liquid dish soap missing, a few more plates and an extra blanket). This was around noon and they told me computer system was down. It's after 5 pm and still no phone or item requests. It's a 5 min walk from my room to lobby.  So this has been the main frustration so far. Otherwise, love this resort.



I hope their systems get fixed.  Jambo's computers were down in December when I was there.  Having no phone connectiion is quite an inconvenience....if you don't need anything, not a big deal, but you do need something.  It would be nice if they helped  you out a bit for your troubles.

Bobbi


----------



## gabriellyn

bobbiwoz said:


> #3. * You will only have the 2 queens in the second bedroom IF you have a dedicated 2 bedroom in Kidani. * Otherwise, you'll have a lock off and that will have 1 Q and 1 double sofa bed in that second bedroom.
> 
> #2.  In Kidani, you will have parking lot or pool view and in Jambo you'll have pool view, with a slight chance that you could have one of the savannah views that have been reassigned to standard view.
> 
> #1.  I was at Jambo during a busy spring break time and I never had to wait for another bus to a park because the first was full.  However, I don't get up for rope drop.
> 
> Best wishes.  There are good and less good points to both buildings.  I like Jambo just a tad more than Kidani. However, I love the spaciousness of Kidani's master bath area!!!!
> 
> Bobbi



We'll be there for NYE in a dedicated 2 bedroom at Kidani - I was wondering if they had 2 queens or not.  Thanks for the info!  They do have the 3rd bathroom, right?

Thanks again!

Can't wait!


----------



## LisaS

gabriellyn said:


> They do have the 3rd bathroom, right?


Yes, all of the 1BRs and 2BRs in Kidani have the extra bathroom near the entryway. In a Kidani 2BR (dedicated or not) you will have a total of 3 bathrooms.


----------



## gabriellyn

LisaS said:


> Yes, all of the 1BRs and 2BRs in Kidani have the extra bathroom near the entryway. In a Kidani 2BR (dedicated or not) you will have a total of 3 bathrooms.



Woohoo!  Thanks.  We'll be traveling with my two DS's 5 & 10, plus my DD16 and her best friend.  We'll definitely NEED that extra bathroom with two teenagers!


----------



## supersuperwendy

How is Mara for breakfast?  any good?  Similar stuff to Artist Palette at SSR...like ham, egg and cheese on a croissant sandwich kind of stuff?  Or do they have some cool african inspired CS stuff?


----------



## Jaylin

Hello all!  We are going to our "home" resort for the 1st time in 10 days!!  We are staying in a 1BR, savanna view, Kidani.  Quick question, I know I need to call to request a room close to the lobby, correct?  I've got a 2,6 &8 y/o in tow!  

Our flight arrives Friday night at 8:20pm.  So realistically it could be 10pm by the time the ME gets us to Kidani.  By the time we check in, the kids are going to be starving.  Is it going to be too much of a hassle to go over to Mara to get something to eat?  Is it even open at that hour?  I was also going to let ME pick up our bags for us, is that a good idea?  I'll pack PJs and toiletries on our carry ons, so as long as our bags show up before the next morning, I'll be fine.....


----------



## twinklebug

Jaylin said:


> Hello all!  We are going to our "home" resort for the 1st time in 10 days!!  We are staying in a 1BR, savanna view, Kidani.  Quick question, I know I need to call to request a room close to the lobby, correct?  I've got a 2,6 &8 y/o in tow!
> 
> Our flight arrives Friday night at 8:20pm.  So realistically it could be 10pm by the time the ME gets us to Kidani.  By the time we check in, the kids are going to be starving.  Is it going to be too much of a hassle to go over to Mara to get something to eat?  Is it even open at that hour?  I was also going to let ME pick up our bags for us, is that a good idea?  I'll pack PJs and toiletries on our carry ons, so as long as our bags show up before the next morning, I'll be fine.....



I'd feed the kids at the airport if I were you - I've seen kids ready to eat their parents when they've been made to wait until after check-in.

Myra won't be hard to get TO when going from Kidani - it's the return trip that can take awhile if a DTD bus has recently left. 

Be aware, that any time I've left my bags with ME on a later arrival, they've rung my phone around 2-3am to let me know the bags arrived. *sigh* Every time they say they'll just send a message and won't ring the phone, and yet, every time they do it.


----------



## twinklebug

I booked a trip in a standard room for Christmas week.  Gotta love DVC, the Disney site is showing the same room for $550+tax per night!

Question for anyone familiar with the usual music @ Kidani: during the holidays, do they change it like they do at WL? Just don't want to walk in expecting the usual sounds to be greeted by something different.

Anyone else going to be at AKV over the holidays?


----------



## AKLFan3

supersuperwendy said:


> How is Mara for breakfast?  any good?  Similar stuff to Artist Palette at SSR...like ham, egg and cheese on a croissant sandwich kind of stuff?  Or do they have some cool african inspired CS stuff?



Yes, they have the ham, egg and cheese croissant, pancakes, waffles, bacon and sausage.  The hot meal items are the standard quick service American breakfast items you can find at any CS restaurants.  Here is the menu from last year: http://allears.net/menu/menu_mara.htm

I really like The Mara for breakfast.


----------



## RAPstar

Just wanted to celebrate a little! I used Dave's DVC Reques that's advertised on here, and was able to get a Savannah View Studio at Kidani for my last night on my upcoming trip!! I'm so excited!! I was going to try for Savannah view at AKL but they only had the bunk bed rooms available, so I was going to do water view. So I tried this, and I got it for less than the bunk bed and only slightly more than the water view!! Its only one night but its at one of my dream resorts!!


----------



## twinkles

OMG!  So much information my head is spinning.  How do you go about booking the villas?  Can you book multiple ones (we have a large bunch).  We are trying to get our heads around which direction to go into as far as if we should stay off site, get multiple moderate rooms, villas.  How do we go about perhaps renting from people?  UGH!!  I have been out of the disney loop for way to long!!  I can spend days reading so much info (but it's so much fun and exciting).

Thanks everyone for any help or direction!!


----------



## blossomz

Hi twinkles!  I'm no expert, but I do love my DVC.  Yes, you can book more than one villa IF they are available.  They will be pricey though unless you rent points.  There is a forum to do that if you are interested.  I hear the all star music suites are nice for larger groups and less expensive, but you may still need a couple depending on your party size.  All star vacation homes is another way to go.  But they are off property.  An online Disney vacation planner might be very helpful,  there is no charge for their services and they can really assist you.  I have referred to mouse fan travelers, but there are others.  Hope this is helpful.  Maybe someone else will have more info!  I do love the villas at animal kingdom though!


----------



## twinkles

Blossomz:

Thanks for the info.  How do you go about renting points and where do I find this forum.  We love the Animal Kingdom and I know the grandboys will to.  We have alot of work figuring out our budget, alot of options.


----------



## blossomz

Here is the forum.  Just read up on the safety suggestions.  Most people have been very happy.
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------



## twinklebug

twinkles said:


> OMG!  So much information my head is spinning.  How do you go about booking the villas?  Can you book multiple ones (we have a large bunch).  We are trying to get our heads around which direction to go into as far as if we should stay off site, get multiple moderate rooms, villas.  How do we go about perhaps renting from people?  UGH!!  I have been out of the disney loop for way to long!!  I can spend days reading so much info (but it's so much fun and exciting).
> 
> Thanks everyone for any help or direction!!



The villas can be booked through a DVC owner willing to rent (see rental board), for a little more, a representative of the owner who wants to rent (such as Dave's DVC Request) or, the most expensive option, through Disney's booking system - they charge a premium for these units. 

You can book as many units as you can afford providing: (i) the owner has the points (ii) there's availability and (iii) you're within the booking window for the units: 7 months outside of the owner's home resort, 11 months if at the owner's home resort.

There are threads around on the DIS on what to look for if you're renting through people directly. Experience doesn't mean much - having a good honest owner means everything - look at their past rentals and posts on the DIS & get a feel for who they are. Most owners require a contract to be signed and may not give you a refund if your plans fall through for any one part of your group... which happens often with large gatherings.

Good luck with your selection - quick plug for the home resort: Kidani is amazing : the resort, the rooms and the overall experience can't be beat.


----------



## MegansMom

Hey gang!!!  Posted awhile back about doing standard at Jambo or Kidani...Jambo won out with my group---they really just wanted to stay at the main place this first time.  (Keeping fingers crossed that we don't regret that decision due to the buses!!)

SO, since we are staying at Jambo in a standard view 2bdrm, are there any specific requests you would suggest I make closer to my trip in July?  Should I ask to be in a re-classified savannah room?  Should I ask to be close to the lobby?  Elevator?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ajf1007

So here is my story, Ill be booking a 2 bdrm unit for our big trip next year.  This is our home resort so of course this will be done exactly at the 11 month window (I guess that's really a given right?).  There will be 7 people in the 2 bedroom - my DB, my DSIL, my two DN's (4 and 6), my DH and my DM and of course myself.  Both my DH and I in the master, my DB and his family in the other bedroom and my DM on the pull-out sofa.  Please don't critisize for putting my DM on the pull-out, it was actually her idea since this is all on my dime.  I'm also going to reserve a studio for my best friend and her fam.  

Originally, I was going to do 4 studios and then the meal plan for everyone BUT my DB's family is a one income family and I really want to save them some money by cooking in the villa a few nights and not doing the meal plan.  Everyone is all on board with that and are actually looking at it as more quality time together.  (My DB and his family live far away so we don't get to see each other but 1x or 2x per year).

I have enough points for a savannah view 2 bedroom and a standard view studio but was thinking about doing a standard view 2 bedroom to save points as well as $$$.  I know everyone is all about the savannah view but...like I said, I'm saving points plus my nieces go to the zoo ALOT and their attention span is also a bit smaller than most.  In addition to that, we'll get more family time together.

So here are my questions:

1. Standard or savannah - in Jambo or Kadini
2. Jambo or Kadini. 
3. I know what the max occupancy is and we're below that, but is it roomy enough for 7 people?  
4. Which is better? Dedicated 2 bedroom or not?  What's the difference between the two?
5. Does anyone have any pictures of a 2 bedroom?  I am sure there are if I go through the 100+ pages (which I'll do if I have to).
6. Think my plan will work and there are enough 2 bedrooms for Sept time frame?

Thanks!


----------



## franandaj

ajf1007 said:


> So here are my questions:
> 
> 1. Standard or savannah - in Jambo or Kadini
> 2. Jambo or Kadini.
> 3. I know what the max occupancy is and we're below that, but is it roomy enough for 7 people?



I can answer all these questions with one word.  Kidani!

First of all the rooms are a bit larger since they are not converted hotel rooms.  You will have three bathrooms in the 2 bedroom unit.

Personally I would get the Savannah view for ME!  I just love seeing the animals off the balcony.  Forget the kids!



ajf1007 said:


> 4. Which is better? Dedicated 2 bedroom or not?  What's the difference between the two?



From my one and only stay with family, I am convinced that on future stays with anyone besides my spouse we are getting a 2 bedroom lockoff.  It's like having a 1 bedroom and a studio with a connecting door.   Each unit can be entered from the hallway and the family in the studio can come and go without having to exit through the door in the Living Room.  However, it might feel like you are all staying in the same "house" if you get the dedicated.  It just depends on how much privacy and independence you want to give your DB and his family.



ajf1007 said:


> 5. Does anyone have any pictures of a 2 bedroom?  I am sure there are if I go through the 100+ pages (which I'll do if I have to).
> 6. Think my plan will work and there are enough 2 bedrooms for Sept time frame?
> 
> Thanks!



I know I posted these pictures on the thread earlier, but it easier to find them in my photobucket account than go back through the pages and find the page they're on!



















































It should be perfectly do-able in September, do you mean in 2012?


----------



## ajf1007

franandaj said:


> I can answer all these questions with one word.  Kidani!
> 
> First of all the rooms are a bit larger since they are not converted hotel rooms.  You will have three bathrooms in the 2 bedroom unit.
> 
> Personally I would get the Savannah view for ME!  I just love seeing the animals off the balcony.  Forget the kids!
> 
> 
> 
> From my one and only stay with family, I am convinced that on future stays with anyone besides my spouse we are getting a 2 bedroom lockoff.  It's like having a 1 bedroom and a studio with a connecting door.   Each unit can be entered from the hallway and the family in the studio can come and go without having to exit through the door in the Living Room.  However, it might feel like you are all staying in the same "house" if you get the dedicated.  It just depends on how much privacy and independence you want to give your DB and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I posted these pictures on the thread earlier, but it easier to find them in my photobucket account than go back through the pages and find the page they're on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be perfectly do-able in September, do you mean in 2012?



First - you totally ROCK!  Thanks so much for advice!  I love the pictures too, I think your right, the lockoff would be better.  I don't think the doorway would be a problem, but I'm torn.  Is this something that you can request and they can tell you right away whether its available or something you request and then hope you get?   With regard to the view, again I'm torn.  To be honest, I love the view and look at it all of the time when we have it but I'm trying to save some points for 2013 for just my DH and I at Vero Beach.  Yes, your correct, 2012 is when this big trip is scheduled for.  You probably think I'm crazy worrying about this now, I have alot of time before I can book!


----------



## franandaj

ajf1007 said:


> First - you totally ROCK!  Thanks so much for advice!  I love the pictures too, I think your right, the lockoff would be better.  I don't think the doorway would be a problem, but I'm torn.  Is this something that you can request and they can tell you right away whether its available or something you request and then hope you get?   With regard to the view, again I'm torn.  To be honest, I love the view and look at it all of the time when we have it but I'm trying to save some points for 2013 for just my DH and I at Vero Beach.  Yes, your correct, 2012 is when this big trip is scheduled for.  You probably think I'm crazy worrying about this now, I have alot of time before I can book!



Thanks!

Dedicated vs Lock off are booking categories.  I've heard there have been times when people have received the the wrong one at check-in, but it's rare.  When a 2 Br lock off is booked that means it takes one studio and one 1-BR out of inventory, so they need to keep track of that.

It's not crazy thinking about this for a 2012 trip.  My big worry now is about my switching from SSR & BCV to AKV & BLT in October.  Once I do that I'll be trying to figure out what area at SSR to request for my December 2012 trip!


----------



## ajf1007

franandaj said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Dedicated vs Lock off are booking categories.  I've heard there have been times when people have received the the wrong one at check-in, but it's rare.  When a 2 Br lock off is booked that means it takes one studio and one 1-BR out of inventory, so they need to keep track of that.
> 
> It's not crazy thinking about this for a 2012 trip.  My big worry now is about my switching from SSR & BCV to AKV & BLT in October.  Once I do that I'll be trying to figure out what area at SSR to request for my December 2012 trip!



Ah! That makes total sense! The more I think about it, I'm leaning towards the dedicated first.  Just the feeling of more family time.  I look at it this way, since we only get together once or twice a year, suck up your privacy and enjoy your family! I mean my DB had no privacy for 19 years so one week wont kill him ! I think I just like the idea of it feeling more "villa-ish".

So you want to switch from SSR and BCV?  How come, if you don't mind me asking?  Is it just resort preference?  I have to say, we've been members for 3 years now and we've only ever stayed at AKV in WDW and the GCV in DL and HHI in Hilton Head.  I do want to try some other resorts but we have plenty of time for that.  I am thinking Vero Beach in 2013 for our anniversary.


----------



## franandaj

ajf1007 said:


> Ah! That makes total sense! The more I think about it, I'm leaning towards the dedicated first.  Just the feeling of more family time.  I look at it this way, since we only get together once or twice a year, suck up your privacy and enjoy your family! I mean my DB had no privacy for 19 years so one week wont kill him ! I think I just like the idea of it feeling more "villa-ish".
> 
> So you want to switch from SSR and BCV?  How come, if you don't mind me asking?  Is it just resort preference?  I have to say, we've been members for 3 years now and we've only ever stayed at AKV in WDW and the GCV in DL and HHI in Hilton Head.  I do want to try some other resorts but we have plenty of time for that.  I am thinking Vero Beach in 2013 for our anniversary.



There are only three of us and we want to save points and stay in a 1 Br that has two bathrooms.  That would be Kidani and BLT.  Besides, our friend would really like the AKV, and we just got back from BLT last month and it was a great location.  We figure relax for the first few days and enjoy the animals, then we'll be in the thick of things at a Monorail resort for the last half.  By the end of this year we will have stayed at all the theme park area DVC resorts and I will know which ones I like best.  The problem is, so far I've liked them all!


----------



## ajf1007

franandaj said:


> There are only three of us and we want to save points and stay in a 1 Br that has two bathrooms.  That would be Kidani and BLT.  Besides, our friend would really like the AKV, and we just got back from BLT last month and it was a great location.  We figure relax for the first few days and enjoy the animals, then we'll be in the thick of things at a Monorail resort for the last half.  By the end of this year we will have stayed at all the theme park area DVC resorts and I will know which ones I like best.  The problem is, so far I've liked them all!



That makes sense, who doesn't like to save points!  And your right, since it has 2 bathrooms, that's perfect!  I like your plan of relax in the first half and jump right in for the second half!  Have you stayed at Vero Beach yet?  What's your favorite so far?


----------



## franandaj

ajf1007 said:


> That makes sense, who doesn't like to save points!  And your right, since it has 2 bathrooms, that's perfect!  I like your plan of relax in the first half and jump right in for the second half!  Have you stayed at Vero Beach yet?  What's your favorite so far?



I haven't stayed at Vero, but I'm not a beach person.  I couldn't pick a favorite, they all have their merits.  I like the Epcot resorts for F&W, BLT for being on the Monorail, VWL for being tucked away in the woods, AKV for the animals, SSR for the spa and laid back feel, and OKW if we were planning a lot of relaxing, cooking and hanging out on the patio.


----------



## ajf1007

franandaj said:


> I haven't stayed at Vero, but I'm not a beach person.  I couldn't pick a favorite, they all have their merits.  I like the Epcot resorts for F&W, BLT for being on the Monorail, VWL for being tucked away in the woods, AKV for the animals, SSR for the spa and laid back feel, and OKW if we were planning a lot of relaxing, cooking and hanging out on the patio.



We're really looking for a laid back, resort type of vacation without lots to do.  I'm a beach person, but my DH is not so I'll spend some beach time or pool time alone with a good book!  Why is OKW the most relaxing for you?  I'm curious as to what resorts would be easiest to just lay low and possibly even not do the parks, use it more as resort.  I think BLT might be the hardest since your so close and can see MK!


----------



## franandaj

ajf1007 said:


> We're really looking for a laid back, resort type of vacation without lots to do.  I'm a beach person, but my DH is not so I'll spend some beach time or pool time alone with a good book!  Why is OKW the most relaxing for you?  I'm curious as to what resorts would be easiest to just lay low and possibly even not do the parks, use it more as resort.  I think BLT might be the hardest since your so close and can see MK!



The reason I said OKW would be good for a hanging out vacation is the size of the rooms and the wonderful patios that they have.  Everyone is always talking about the size of the rooms, but you can't really appreciate it until you have actually been inside.  However to bring it all back around to the Lodge.  I think that a no park trip would be great at the AKV you can do the Sunset Safari, enjoy the pools, the animals, what more could you ask for?


----------



## twinklebug

ajf1007 said:


> We're really looking for a laid back, resort type of vacation without lots to do.  I'm a beach person, but my DH is not so I'll spend some beach time or pool time alone with a good book!  Why is OKW the most relaxing for you?  I'm curious as to what resorts would be easiest to just lay low and possibly even not do the parks, use it more as resort.  I think BLT might be the hardest since your so close and can see MK!



I agree, BLT would be the hardest.

In order, for a non-park trip I like:

1) VWL: water sports and boats to everywhere as well as easy access to the monorail resorts, and of course tons of stuff to do over at Fort wilderness, a nice stroll, bike ride or boat ride away. Don't forget you can see some of the MK fireworks from the beach as well as the nightly EWP.

2) AKV (particularly if you have kids - what can I say - it's HOME!) 

3) BWV (the boardwalk attractions, lots of resorts to visit, boat and bike rentals)

I'm not a fan of OWK or SSR (when we stayed at OKW  we had a very boisterous crowd around us that had also taken over the 'quiet' pool that was anything but quiet. That was the bad part of the trip, which we fixed by moving to BWV & had one of the most restful trips ever)


----------



## Donald is #1

ajf1007 said:


> 1. Standard or savannah - in Jambo or Kadini
> 2. Jambo or Kadini.
> 3. I know what the max occupancy is and we're below that, but is it roomy enough for 7 people?
> 4. Which is better? Dedicated 2 bedroom or not?  What's the difference between the two?
> 5. Does anyone have any pictures of a 2 bedroom?  I am sure there are if I go through the 100+ pages (which I'll do if I have to).
> 6. Think my plan will work and there are enough 2 bedrooms for Sept time frame?
> 
> Thanks!



I found your post really interesting because I will be doing a somewhat similar trip in Aug '12.  We will have either 5, 6, or 8 people.  If we are 5 or 6, I will get us one 2 bedroom.  For 5, I will be in the master, my sister & bil will be in the second bedroom, and their 2 kids will be in the living room.  For 6, my sister & bil will be in the master, I will be in the other bedroom with our other sister and the kids will be in the living room.  If we are 8, then I will book at 2 bedroom plus a 1 bedroom (will take all of my points for 2 years).  In that case, it will be 5 of us in the 2 BR and then our other sister with her son and a friend of his in the 1 BR.

Now to your questions:
1) I would do savanna view, but then again that is all I have ever booked except for CL so I am a bit biased.

2) If you will be doing alot of cooking in your room, then Kidani for the 3rd bathroom

3) Based upon your sleeping plans (i.e. brother & family in the studio) I think that you will be fine in a 2 BR.

4) I would do the lock-off so that you have 2 entrances.


----------



## ajf1007

franandaj said:


> The reason I said OKW would be good for a hanging out vacation is the size of the rooms and the wonderful patios that they have.  Everyone is always talking about the size of the rooms, but you can't really appreciate it until you have actually been inside.  However to bring it all back around to the Lodge.  I think that a no park trip would be great at the AKV you can do the Sunset Safari, enjoy the pools, the animals, what more could you ask for?



Interesting, I have heard so much about OKW with regard to the room size, but unfortunately we have not been to this resort yet.  My DH is really pushing to try the other resorts, but for some reason, I'm just in love with AKV.  I'm trying to get out of my comfort zone but for a no park trip, I just can't help but think how AKV would be perfect (aside from HHI or VB).



twinklebug said:


> I agree, BLT would be the hardest.
> 
> In order, for a non-park trip I like:
> 
> 1) VWL: water sports and boats to everywhere as well as easy access to the monorail resorts, and of course tons of stuff to do over at Fort wilderness, a nice stroll, bike ride or boat ride away. Don't forget you can see some of the MK fireworks from the beach as well as the nightly EWP.
> 
> 2) AKV (particularly if you have kids - what can I say - it's HOME!)
> 
> 3) BWV (the boardwalk attractions, lots of resorts to visit, boat and bike rentals)
> 
> I'm not a fan of OWK or SSR (when we stayed at OKW  we had a very boisterous crowd around us that had also taken over the 'quiet' pool that was anything but quiet. That was the bad part of the trip, which we fixed by moving to BWV & had one of the most restful trips ever)


VWL is definitely on my DH's list and I didn't realize how much there was to do there either.  I really need to focus more intently on the non-park aspect so I can figure out what resort will provide the most for us.  The parks are so alluring though so I need things to take my mind off of them. 



Donald is #1 said:


> I found your post really interesting because I will be doing a somewhat similar trip in Aug '12.  We will have either 5, 6, or 8 people.  If we are 5 or 6, I will get us one 2 bedroom.  For 5, I will be in the master, my sister & bil will be in the second bedroom, and their 2 kids will be in the living room.  For 6, my sister & bil will be in the master, I will be in the other bedroom with our other sister and the kids will be in the living room.  If we are 8, then I will book at 2 bedroom plus a 1 bedroom (will take all of my points for 2 years).  In that case, it will be 5 of us in the 2 BR and then our other sister with her son and a friend of his in the 1 BR.
> 
> Now to your questions:
> 1) I would do savanna view, but then again that is all I have ever booked except for CL so I am a bit biased.
> 
> 2) If you will be doing alot of cooking in your room, then Kidani for the 3rd bathroom
> 
> 3) Based upon your sleeping plans (i.e. brother & family in the studio) I think that you will be fine in a 2 BR.
> 
> 4) I would do the lock-off so that you have 2 entrances.



Wow - great minds think alike then! I do feel bad about my mom on the sleeper couch but really, she wouldn't have it another way.  She knows and understands what paid for accommodations mean so I think she'd feel bad taking a bedroom anyway.  

The view is something I'm still debating.  Though I think the savannah view is awesome, I've done both a savanna and a standard, I really think my nieces would lose interest after a few days.  Especially since there are so many places to view the animals through out the resort.  It would be nice to save those points (like you that would take both my 2011 and my 2012 points) and use them for a 1 bedroom for my DH and I later.  I think that's a decision I may have to make at the last minute depending on my mood.  I have quite a bit of time to think about this one.

Doesn't the lock-off make it feel smaller though?  Less villa-ish?  I know the entrance is convenient for my brother and his family but that doorway between the studio and the 1bdrm seems like it just cuts the room down.  Maybe I'm over analyzing.  I just know that when my DH and stayed at the VGC in a dedicated 2bdrm it was like the taj mahal!  My DH said last night that it could have felt like that cause we've only ever stayed in studios (it's just us - no kids).  I'm afraid the the dedicated in VGC may have spoiled me!


----------



## franandaj

ajf1007 said:


> Doesn't the lock-off make it feel smaller though?  Less villa-ish?  I know the entrance is convenient for my brother and his family but that doorway between the studio and the 1bdrm seems like it just cuts the room down.  Maybe I'm over analyzing.  I just know that when my DH and stayed at the VGC in a dedicated 2bdrm it was like the taj mahal!  My DH said last night that it could have felt like that cause we've only ever stayed in studios (it's just us - no kids).  I'm afraid the the dedicated in VGC may have spoiled me!



There is a doorway between the 2nd bedroom and the living room in a dedicated, the only difference is whether or not you lock it on your side....and that they can get out via their own room.  Now if you're worried about the kids getting out the door of the studio, that's another question!

For me I like the idea of being able to lock people out of my one bedroom unless I want them in there!  With my parents that would have been awkward especially since we went from the THV to AKV.  However waking up to find my mom in the kitchen/living room before I felt "decent" was awkward.  When we stay at their house I choose when to come out into the "family areas", when they stay at our house we have two apartments, they stay in one and we're in the other.  I just like LOTS of personal space!  

Anyone we travel with in the future we'll let them know about the whole studio/one bedroom thing and that we'll open the door between the two when we are decent dressed and ready!  But we plan on traveling with friends and not family in the future, so that's different.


----------



## Donald is #1

I can't comment on the whether the lock-off will seem smaller because I have only booked 2 BRs twice before: once at OKW and once at Jambo.  At OKW is was just 3 of us but I had points that I needed to use.  So we each got our own bed.    That one was dedicated.  At Jambo House, it was 4 of us, my sister, her 2 kids and me.  Again, I had points to use and it was only for a long weekend.  We had a lock-off that time.  Since we were doing every thing together, we only used 1 entrance.  However, on next years trip, I suspect that we will be splitting up more.  So I may do a lock-off.  

I understand about your mother.   My sisters are the same way.  Hence I have the master bedroom.  The only condition where I won't have it, is if there are 6 of us in the 2 BR so that my middle sister and I use the 2nd bedroom.  (makes the sleeping arrangements easier)  Normally, since we are using my points, they would prefer if I had the master.


----------



## ajf1007

franandaj said:


> There is a doorway between the 2nd bedroom and the living room in a dedicated, the only difference is whether or not you lock it on your side....and that they can get out via their own room.  Now if you're worried about the kids getting out the door of the studio, that's another question!
> 
> For me I like the idea of being able to lock people out of my one bedroom unless I want them in there!  With my parents that would have been awkward especially since we went from the THV to AKV.  However waking up to find my mom in the kitchen/living room before I felt "decent" was awkward.  When we stay at their house I choose when to come out into the "family areas", when they stay at our house we have two apartments, they stay in one and we're in the other.  I just like LOTS of personal space!
> 
> Anyone we travel with in the future we'll let them know about the whole studio/one bedroom thing and that we'll open the door between the two when we are decent dressed and ready!  But we plan on traveling with friends and not family in the future, so that's different.



You know, you make complete sense.  I don't know what I was thinking, it's just their bedroom door, I'm an idiot.  Though the 2nd exit door in the studio part would make me nervous with the girls.  But, my brother is a complete hawk and until HE had kids, I never believed the ol' eyes in the back of my head scam that my mom used to give us.    Having said that, I think I've decided to start with the dedicated and see what happens.  Nonetheless, I am so excited for my nieces first trip, as well as my brothers and moms too.  It'll be amazing whether there is an extra door or not.  YAY!  THanks for making me feel better and adding sense to my thoughts!



Donald is #1 said:


> I can't comment on the whether the lock-off will seem smaller because I have only booked 2 BRs twice before: once at OKW and once at Jambo.  At OKW is was just 3 of us but I had points that I needed to use.  So we each got our own bed.    That one was dedicated.  At Jambo House, it was 4 of us, my sister, her 2 kids and me.  Again, I had points to use and it was only for a long weekend.  We had a lock-off that time.  Since we were doing every thing together, we only used 1 entrance.  However, on next years trip, I suspect that we will be splitting up more.  So I may do a lock-off.
> 
> I understand about your mother.   My sisters are the same way.  Hence I have the master bedroom.  The only condition where I won't have it, is if there are 6 of us in the 2 BR so that my middle sister and I use the 2nd bedroom.  (makes the sleeping arrangements easier)  Normally, since we are using my points, they would prefer if I had the master.



We'll probably be splitting up some as well, so we'll just see what happens.  Its always nice when people realize what a gift it is your giving them and my mom and the entire party do so it's nice that they appreciate it and don't make me feel bad for taking the master.  If my DH wasn't with me, of course I'd just have my mom in the room with me, but thankfully, she's very ok with the couch.  Ahhh..... I feel so much better now!!!


----------



## twinklebug

This thread's FAR too quiet for it's own good.

Just took some time to daydream about our next visit: 4th, but 1st time in a standard view. Pulled up Google maps and zoomed in in Kidani. Slowly it dawned on me as I looked at the savanna layouts and the 1/2 sized buildings that by booking a standard view I'm guaranteed NOT to be out on the far ends of the loops  Hey! Bonus!

Looks like the only standard room views are in the 1st-4th beads out from the lobby & the views will be of the entry area, pool area, or bus stops with the water retention pond behind it (not a bad view).


Curious though: what are the burnt patches out there? I don't recall anyone mentioning a brush fire. Did Disney clear that land with a controlled fire?
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Fort+Wilderness+Trail,+Bay+Lake,+FL&aq=0&sll=36.173357,-95.712891&sspn=32.618222,79.013672&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Fort+Wilderness+Trail,+Bay+Lake,+Orange,+Florida+32836&ll=28.354188,-81.605426&spn=0.003862,0.009645&t=h&z=17 (yes, that says Ft Wilderness  on the label)


----------



## miprender

We'll be there in 35 days for our 3rd stay

Twinklebug when are you going?


----------



## SamSam

Love Kidani and Jambo, we've been way more times than I want to count.  BCV used to be our favorite...no more, we prefer to be at Kidani, and then walk over to Jambo for dining, and to walk the hallways to look at the Artwork.


----------



## majortom1981

SamSam said:


> Love Kidani and Jambo, we've been way more times than I want to count.  BCV used to be our favorite...no more, we prefer to be at Kidani, and then walk over to Jambo for dining, and to walk the hallways to look at the Artwork.



This is what I like about kidani. So much to do without going to the parks. I also love reading the quotes and things.


----------



## franandaj

I'm getting all excited about my trip here and I haven't even hit the 7 month point to switch!


----------



## bigAWL

SamSam said:


> Love Kidani and Jambo, we've been way more times than I want to count.  BCV used to be our favorite...no more, we prefer to be at Kidani, and then walk over to Jambo for dining, and to walk the hallways to look at the Artwork.


 
How long is the walk from lobby to lobby?  I assume if you are staying in the Kidani wing closer to Jambo House that the walk is that much shorter.


----------



## twinklebug

miprender said:


> We'll be there in 35 days for our 3rd stay
> 
> Twinklebug when are you going?



We'll be there over Christmas - too far off! You must be down to 24 days?!!! 


Has anyone heard much about today's hotel  (vacation lodge?) fire near AK? (off-site but about 1 mi down the road) I wonder if the smell of smoke in their air spooks the animals & if there's anything the keepers can do about it.

http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/local/fire-destroys-hotel-near-disney-062711


----------



## AKLFan3

SamSam said:


> Love Kidani and Jambo, we've been way more times than I want to count.  BCV used to be our favorite...no more, we prefer to be at Kidani, and then walk over to Jambo for dining, and to walk the hallways to look at the Artwork.




We love walking the hallways too!  AKV is like a museum! 

We are staying at the BCV for the first time in October.  I have been wanting to stay there for years, so I am curious to see if I will like it as much as AKV.


----------



## TBLaube

We are DVC owners at BLT but have yet to stay there. Over our many trips we have stayed at WLV, WL, POFQ, POR, AKL AKV (Jambo), and All-Star Sports a few times. We love staying at DVC resorts and are trying out OKW for the first time. 

We really miss AKL and can't wait to try out Kidani on a future visit.


----------



## bookwormde

I hate to bring bad news but when they changed the classafication of a bunch of room on 1/1/2011 all the new standard views at Kidani were all the way out at the end by the night pens so you can definetly get a standard that is far away form the lobby at Kidani


----------



## twinklebug

bookwormde said:


> I hate to bring bad news but when they changed the classafication of a bunch of room on 1/1/2011 all the new standard views at Kidani were all the way out at the end by the night pens so you can definetly get a standard that is far away form the lobby at Kidani



That would be my luck  Thanks for the info.
Oh well, I'll leave it to chance, I'm sure I'll just be happy to be there.


----------



## Cheshire_Jenn

Hi!  We are new owners at AKV and I can't wait to go!  We are going there in January.  It is going to be great!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Cheshire_Jenn said:


> Hi!  We are new owners at AKV and I can't wait to go!  We are going there in January.  It is going to be great!!!



Welcome Jenn!  Congrats on the Membership! 

Which resort will you be in Jambo or Kidani?


----------



## SamSam

AKLFan3 said:


> We love walking the hallways too!  AKV is like a museum!
> 
> We are staying at the BCV for the first time in October.  I have been wanting to stay there for years, so I am curious to see if I will like it as much as AKV.



There is much to love about BCV...it's quiet and peaceful, there are more dining options nearby, and the best part, a quick walk to either Epcot or Hollywood Studios.

It's not that we dislike BCV, it's just that we LOVE Kidani.


----------



## experiment818

Has anyone used the grills at Kidani?  

We were at Jambo House from May 1 - 7.  A few days while DW was sitting by the pool, I went over to the basketball courts to shoot around.  While there I checked out the picnic area.  There was one night that a family was using the picnic area but other than that, I never noticed anyone there.  

We are heading back from Sept. 25th - October 8th and I would like to try grilling one or two nights.  I thought that I read somewhere that you can check out grilling utensils.  Is that correct?  Do you just leave the charcoal in the grill when you are done?  I  am assuming that they clean them regularly.


----------



## bobbiwoz

AKLFan3 said:


> We love walking the hallways too!  AKV is like a museum!
> 
> We are staying at the BCV for the first time in October.  I have been wanting to stay there for years, so I am curious to see if I will like it as much as AKV.



Personally, with New Jersey in my background, I LOVE the decor at BCV.  I can think that I'm in our Cape May home when I'm really in WDW!  Those are my two favorite places!  I hope you like BCV..how great that you're going to be there in October, F&W time!


----------



## twinklebug

experiment818 said:


> Has anyone used the grills at Kidani?
> 
> We were at Jambo House from May 1 - 7.  A few days while DW was sitting by the pool, I went over to the basketball courts to shoot around.  While there I checked out the picnic area.  There was one night that a family was using the picnic area but other than that, I never noticed anyone there.
> 
> We are heading back from Sept. 25th - October 8th and I would like to try grilling one or two nights.  I thought that I read somewhere that you can check out grilling utensils.  Is that correct?  Do you just leave the charcoal in the grill when you are done?  I  am assuming that they clean them regularly.



You can/should leave the charcoal in the grill. The staff cleans them out every morning. This is the same at all of Disney's WDW properties, including the fort wilderness campground.  (VGC has gas grills from what I have read)

The cooking utensils can be borrowed from the community hall. I'm not sure if they have matches.

I might try using the grills on our next trip: I'm not very good with charcoal though.


----------



## Cheshire_Jenn

twinklebug said:


> Welcome Jenn!  Congrats on the Membership!
> 
> Which resort will you be in Jambo or Kidani?



Thanks!  We are super excited about it!  

We are staying at Kidani.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

silly question but um, where do you get the charcoal and lighter fluid from?  Do they sell super small bags at the resort?

also- does the resort store have meat and buns?  Wont have a car on property so not sure if we should order these things from garden grocer

Thanks


----------



## experiment818

twinklebug said:


> You can/should leave the charcoal in the grill. The staff cleans them out every morning. This is the same at all of Disney's WDW properties, including the fort wilderness campground.  (VGC has gas grills from what I have read)
> 
> The cooking utensils can be borrowed from the community hall. I'm not sure if they have matches.
> 
> I might try using the grills on our next trip: I'm not very good with charcoal though.



Thanks for the info.   I figured that they must clean out the grills.  I am sure they don't want guests trying to dispose of hot coals.



DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> silly question but um, where do you get the charcoal and lighter fluid from?  Do they sell super small bags at the resort?
> 
> also- does the resort store have meat and buns?  Wont have a car on property so not sure if we should order these things from garden grocer
> 
> Thanks




I am not sure if you can buy the charcoal and fluid in the stores.  We usually have a rental car so we will just pick up some charcoal that does not require lighter fluid at the nearby Publix along with the food.

Hopefully, someone else will know if they sell these items in the resort stores.


----------



## MegansMom

Okay, we arrive at AKV-JAMBO HOUSE in 21 days for the first time!!!!  SO excited!!!  We are staying in a standard studio for the first two nights, and then moving to a 2bdrm standard villa once the rest of our party gets there.  If I ask for a standard villa near the lobby, what might my view probably be?  Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## franandaj

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> silly question but um, where do you get the charcoal and lighter fluid from?  Do they sell super small bags at the resort?
> 
> also- does the resort store have meat and buns?  Wont have a car on property so not sure if we should order these things from garden grocer
> 
> Thanks





experiment818 said:


> Thanks for the info.   I figured that they must clean out the grills.  I am sure they don't want guests trying to dispose of hot coals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if you can buy the charcoal and fluid in the stores.  We usually have a rental car so we will just pick up some charcoal that does not require lighter fluid at the nearby Publix along with the food.
> 
> Hopefully, someone else will know if they sell these items in the resort stores.



I used the grill outside of our THV when we stayed and we also picked up the supplies at Publix.  I don't remember seeing any charcoal at resort stores, but I wasn't looking that closely.  I'm pretty sure they don't have meat and buns though.  If you're planning on using the grills, I would arrange for a car for grocery shopping or order through Garden Grocer or We Go Shop.

I just got a bag of match light and used the whole bag to cook our meal, but then I grilled chicken and zucchini so it cooked for a good 40-50 minutes.  Nice touch having the grill outside your villa, but at Kidani, you might want to bring the whole picnic downstairs, weather permitting.


----------



## experiment818

franandaj said:


> I used the grill outside of our THV when we stayed and we also picked up the supplies at Publix.  I don't remember seeing any charcoal at resort stores, but I wasn't looking that closely.  I'm pretty sure they don't have meat and buns though.  If you're planning on using the grills, I would arrange for a car for grocery shopping or order through Garden Grocer or We Go Shop.
> 
> I just got a bag of match light and used the whole bag to cook our meal, but then I grilled chicken and zucchini so it cooked for a good 40-50 minutes.  Nice touch having the grill outside your villa, but at Kidani, you might want to bring the whole picnic downstairs, weather permitting.



Yes, we would definitely just do everything at the picnic area, especially since we are staying at Jambo.  There are some parking spots by the grills which would make it easier.  I believe there were four picnic tables and the whole area is under cover so even if it was raining you could still grill and eat outside.


----------



## franandaj

experiment818 said:


> I believe there were four picnic tables and the whole area is under cover so even if it was raining you could still grill and eat outside.



I was thinking if it were not too hot and humid to eat outside!


----------



## Boutilier

We just added on points at AKV on our cruise to Alaska last month!!  We stayed at Jambo House for 7 nights on cash last fall and loved the resort!  I am excited to book our first trip as DVC owners.  

I do have a question regarding the grand villas - do you prefer Jambo House 1 floor or Kidani 2 floors?  We are going to stay 2 nights before our September 2012 Fantasy cruise and I wanted to treat my parents and brothers.  We usually stay at the VGC and the grand villas take way too many points so I thought it would be fun to do it at AKV.

TIA for any tips or opions on the GVs.

Jennifer


----------



## Doug7856

We'll be checking into AKL Jambo two weeks from today! I've been showing our youngest pictures of WDW, characters and attractions. He's been dancing through the house saying "I there, I there!". This will be his first trip. Our oldest was 2 1/2 for his first trip and it was our favorite trip ever. Hoping to repeat the magic!  Our oldest will be doing the surfing at Typhoon Lagoon this trip. Wow, time flies! Our youngest just turned three. 

We have a standard view room with the goal of a pool view, but I've seen some of the reclassified savanna view to standard view rooms that look great. 

Looking forward to a week of animals, magic, pool time and some R&R!


----------



## Bill and Jen

We returned yesterday from an 11 night stay at Jambo house. We ended up adding on 100 points while there, the current incentives are pretty good, 14 off per point and a 300 gift card for 100 pts - gets higher as you go, i think 200 was 18 off and 700 gc

We are excited to have more points for bigger rooms and longer stays at AKV


----------



## supersuperwendy

bobbiwoz said:


> Personally, with New Jersey in my background, I LOVE the decor at BCV.  I can think that I'm in our Cape May home when I'm really in WDW!  Those are my two favorite places!  I hope you like BCV..how great that you're going to be there in October, F&W time!



It reminds me of Cape May too!!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

We have a value 2 bedroom booked for December.  Can anyone tell me what size the sleeper sofa is in the living room?  Is it a queen or a double? I'm hoping queen!


----------



## twinklebug

supersuperwendy said:


> We have a value 2 bedroom booked for December.  Can anyone tell me what size the sleeper sofa is in the living room?  Is it a queen or a double? I'm hoping queen!



From the member website: (edited to try to remove confusing and non-value components)

2 Bedroom Lockoff Villa Jambo House room layout

    * Value Rooms sleep up to eight
    * Master bedroom suite with king-size bed
    * Two bathrooms: one is a Master bathroom with whirlpool tub 
    * *Second bedroom with* one queen-size bed plus *one full-size sleeper sofa*
    * *Queen-size sleeper sofa in living room*
    * Flat-panel TV and DVD player in living room, and flat-panel TV in master bedroom and the second bedroom
    * Full kitchen includes: coffee maker, dinnerware, glassware, flatware, pots and pans, microwave, toaster, stove, refrigerator, dishwasher and more
    * Laundry area contains stacked washer and dryer
    * Private balcony
    * 945 sq. ft. in Jambo House


----------



## kimberh

Bill and Jen said:


> We returned yesterday from an 11 night stay at Jambo house. We ended up adding on 100 points while there, the current incentives are pretty good, 14 off per point and a 300 gift card for 100 pts - gets higher as you go, i think 200 was 18 off and 700 gc
> 
> We are excited to have more points for bigger rooms and longer stays at AKV



I think I will have to check this out. Thanks for posting!


----------



## joech

We will be home tomorrow at Kidani for 15 nights.


----------



## BigDogHU75

joech said:


> We will be home tomorrow at Kidani for 15 nights.




So jealous!  Safe travels and have a great time.


----------



## supersuperwendy

twinklebug said:


> From the member website: (edited to try to remove confusing and non-value components)
> 
> 2 Bedroom Lockoff Villa Jambo House room layout
> 
> * Value Rooms sleep up to eight
> * Master bedroom suite with king-size bed
> * Two bathrooms: one is a Master bathroom with whirlpool tub
> * *Second bedroom with* one queen-size bed plus *one full-size sleeper sofa*
> * *Queen-size sleeper sofa in living room*
> * Flat-panel TV and DVD player in living room, and flat-panel TV in master bedroom and the second bedroom
> * Full kitchen includes: coffee maker, dinnerware, glassware, flatware, pots and pans, microwave, toaster, stove, refrigerator, dishwasher and more
> * Laundry area contains stacked washer and dryer
> * Private balcony
> * 945 sq. ft. in Jambo House



Thanks twinklebug...I hope that applies to the value lock-off too.  My two older girls and their best friend want to share one bed in the living room so they don't have to share a room(studio) with my snoring dad LOL.


----------



## sml

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if the Kidani studio fridges have a small freezer area.  Also can you obtain a blender?  Thanks.


----------



## joech

Studio fridge does have a small freezer area and it will fit 10 500 ml bottle water plus a few Mickey ice-cream.  

We have been here for one week and realized some people are still using the same mugs from 2009 to refill their drinks.


----------



## twinklebug

Hi SML, joech is correct, all Kidani studio fridges have a small freezer compartment. 

Any reports you've seen of an AKV studio without that compartment are referring to a select few value units in Jambo house. Some value rooms have the newer mini-fridges, some have the older style from pre-AKV conversion days.


----------



## MMrules

Now that my 1st DVC trip is over I am looking forward to a weekend getaway at my home AKV!!!! 

I was going to go solo but now have to take my mother...this would be good if she actually liked Disney and we had a good relationship. Hopefully this trip will make her at least like it (why she invited herself I will never know) and we can tolerate each other for 4 days  We have a standard view room too so I am hoping there will a view of the pool. Can we request that or does it matter when you are booked standard?


----------



## Donald is #1

MMrules said:


> Now that my 1st DVC trip is over I am looking forward to a weekend getaway at my home AKV!!!!
> 
> I was going to go solo but now have to take my mother...this would be good if she actually liked Disney and we had a good relationship. Hopefully this trip will make her at least like it (why she invited herself I will never know) and we can tolerate each other for 4 days  We have a standard view room too so I am hoping there will a view of the pool. Can we request that or does it matter when you are booked standard?



Wow, good luck with that trip!


----------



## thepops

Recently got back from a 2 day stay in a 2BR dedicated room at Kidani.  All I can say is WOW is that place HUGE! We had lots of room and the balcony overlooking the savana was huge as well. What a great place to call Home!


----------



## thepops

Oh and with DW and 3 DD, all I can say is  for the folks that designed in 3 bathrooms!


----------



## ajf1007

MMrules said:


> Now that my 1st DVC trip is over I am looking forward to a weekend getaway at my home AKV!!!!
> 
> I was going to go solo but now have to take my mother...this would be good if she actually liked Disney and we had a good relationship. Hopefully this trip will make her at least like it (why she invited herself I will never know) and we can tolerate each other for 4 days  We have a standard view room too so I am hoping there will a view of the pool. Can we request that or does it matter when you are booked standard?



Yikes!  You should think about having some cocktails readily available in your room.    I'm pretty sure, and if I'm wrong I hope to be corrected, it's either the parking lot, pool or I believe the garden.  I'd request it, it might just come through.  


thepops said:


> Recently got back from a 2 day stay in a 2BR dedicated room at Kidani.  All I can say is WOW is that place HUGE! We had lots of room and the balcony overlooking the savana was huge as well. What a great place to call Home!



I'm so glad to hear there was lots of room!!!!  We're going to book a 2 bedroom for our trip next year and there will 7 of us.  5 adults and 2 kids. I was wondering if it would be cramped and I should just book 3 studios instead.


----------



## franandaj

ajf1007 said:


> I'm so glad to hear there was lots of room!!!!  We're going to book a 2 bedroom for our trip next year and there will 7 of us.  5 adults and 2 kids. I was wondering if it would be cramped and I should just book 3 studios instead.



There is a lot of open space in the Living Room, and you will have a place that all of you can sit in one room if you want to.  Three studios would not give you any common room and the studios are much more cramped than the Living Room, it's really big with places for at least nine to sit (2 at the bar, 4+ at the Dining Table, two on the couch, one in the sleeper chair).  Assuming that two adults and two kids take the second bedroom, that would only leave one person in the Living Room and hopefully they wouldn't mind people in the room if they were falling asleep or slow to wake up.


----------



## MMrules

ajf1007 said:


> Yikes!  You should think about having some cocktails readily available in your room.    I'm pretty sure, and if I'm wrong I hope to be corrected, it's either the parking lot, pool or I believe the garden.  I'd request it, it might just come through.
> 
> 
> 
> LOTS of cocktails right???? Maybe I am just anticipating the worst.  It is a happy place so maybe I can convert her to Disney addiction like the rest of us!!!
> 
> I guess I will try to at least request the pool area.  I would prefer looking at that instead of a parking lot.  There were no savanna rooms left (booked last minute so I knew there wouldn't be). I saw on line there are savanna rooms available for cash.  Can I get upgraded when I check in? (If I offer to pay the difference??)


----------



## supersuperwendy

I wish the clock would hurry up!  I want to get to Jambo!


----------



## franandaj

MMrules said:


> I saw on line there are savanna rooms available for cash.  Can I get upgraded when I check in? (If I offer to pay the difference??)



Those rooms are held in different inventory than rooms for points, so even if they are available when you check in they can't upgrade you to the cash rooms.


----------



## Doug7856

Two more sleeps until Jambo!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

thepops said:


> Recently got back from a 2 day stay in a 2BR dedicated room at Kidani.  All I can say is WOW is that place HUGE! We had lots of room and the balcony overlooking the savana was huge as well. What a great place to call Home!



Did the 2nd bedroom have 2 beds or was it 1 bed plus a sofa bed?

I have only stayed in a lock-off at AKV and and trying to figure out whether I will book a lock-off or dedicated for a family trip next year.


----------



## MMrules

franandaj said:


> Those rooms are held in different inventory than rooms for points, so even if they are available when you check in they can't upgrade you to the cash rooms.



Bummer....well my fault for wanting to go so soon after my last vacation and not planning further out.  At least I got a room


----------



## franandaj

Donald is #1 said:


> Did the 2nd bedroom have 2 beds or was it 1 bed plus a sofa bed?
> 
> I have only stayed in a lock-off at AKV and and trying to figure out whether I will book a lock-off or dedicated for a family trip next year.



I'm pretty sure our dedicated had two beds on the 2nd room.




MMrules said:


> Bummer....well my fault for wanting to go so soon after my last vacation and not planning further out.  At least I got a room



Exactly! : Any room at AKL is better than not being there!


----------



## Donald is #1

franandaj said:


> I'm pretty sure our dedicated had two beds on the 2nd room.



Awesome thanks!  I think that means I will try for a dedicated 2 BR next year.  That way, my sister can have a real bed.


----------



## Steamboat Girlie

thepops said:


> Oh and with DW and 3 DD, all I can say is  for the folks that designed in 3 bathrooms!



Me too!  I think the 3rd bathroom (or second if your in a one bedroom) is ingenious!  I just assumed that the one bedroom at Aulani would have 2 bathrooms as well. But I saw on youtube a video of an actual one bedroom at Aulani (not the model room) and it only had the one bathroom.   They went back to the design of the bathroom that's in VWL/BCV/BWV.  To me the configuration is weird, you know, with the window from the tub that opens into the bedroom, and all the doors, kind of like a small maze!  Give me a one bedroom in Kidani any day.  The design is perfect!


----------



## DizDays

Steamboat Girlie said:


> Me too!  I think the 3rd bathroom (or second if your in a one bedroom) is ingenious!  I just assumed that the one bedroom at Aulani would have 2 bathrooms as well. But I saw on youtube a video of an actual one bedroom at Aulani (not the model room) and it only had the one bathroom.   They went back to the design of the bathroom that's in VWL/BCV/BWV.  To me the configuration is weird, you know, with the window from the tub that opens into the bedroom, and all the doors, kind of like a small maze!  Give me a one bedroom in Kidani any day.  The design is perfect!



I couldn't agree more!  Kidani and Bay Lake have the best 1 bedroom configurations.  I've always felt with each new resort they learned and improved.  I'm surprised Aulani isn't the AKV/BLT design.  That was the best yet!


----------



## LisaS

Steamboat Girlie said:


> They went back to the design of the bathroom that's in VWL/BCV/BWV.  To me the configuration is weird, you know, with the window from the tub that opens into the bedroom, and all the doors, kind of like a small maze!  Give me a one bedroom in Kidani any day.  The design is perfect!


I prefer the VWL/BCV/BWV/OKW/etc. configuration with the jacuzzi tub in a separate room from the shower stall. I can have a quiet relaxing soak in the tub in privacy while DH uses the big shower stall (or vice versa).



DizDays said:


> I couldn't agree more!  Kidani and Bay Lake have the best 1 bedroom configurations.  I've always felt with each new resort they learned and improved.  I'm surprised Aulani isn't the AKV/BLT design.  That was the best yet!


My biggest complaint with the design of Kidani is that they have eliminated much of the closet space. Instead of a separate closet for the washer/dryer, they put it in the front hall closet where it takes up most of the space. The high chair no longer fits there so they put that in the master closet which is already cramped due to the pedestal safe. That doesn't leave much room for clothes and suitcases. On our most recent stay, the high chair had not been cleaned. It was very sticky -- not something I want sharing space with my clothes!

I love the big closets at OKW, BWV and VWL. We put jackets, suitcases, and our Owners Lockers in the front closet and have plenty of space for clothes in the large master bedroom closets. I really miss having all that storage space when we stay at Kidani.


----------



## joech

We just came back from a 2 weeks trip staying in 7308 Studio and 7310 1 bedroom for the last few nights.  Currently I am suffering from PVD.


----------



## mamaprincess

The 1 br's at Kidani are the best!  We put my mom and the grand kids in one while we stayed in Jambo.  We were in awe of Kidani's 1 br.  I loved everything about it. We booked one for our upcoming trip.  There is no way I would do a 1 br anywhere else except BLT which we have stayed in.  Those are also superior to the other dvc 1 br's.  We are a family of 5 so these are perfect and a Kidani standard saves us points over any other location.  If we wanted a 2br we'd go with a value for the points savings since we are just a family of 5.  Jambo and Kidani are so gorgeous and amazing.


----------



## thepops

Donald is #1 said:


> Did the 2nd bedroom have 2 beds or was it 1 bed plus a sofa bed?
> 
> I have only stayed in a lock-off at AKV and and trying to figure out whether I will book a lock-off or dedicated for a family trip next year.



the 2nd had 2 beds.  The living area had the pullout couch as well as the sleeper chair.  LOTS of room for all of us.


----------



## MMrules

Just called in my flight info today ....

Now the wait for the Magical Express packet to arrive


----------



## Donald is #1

thepops said:


> the 2nd had 2 beds.  The living area had the pullout couch as well as the sleeper chair.  LOTS of room for all of us.



Awesome thanks!  I'm sure that my sister will prefer the bed to a pull out sofa.  (Though she will be getting a pull-out sofa during our F&WF trip this fall.)  The kids aer going to get the pull-out sofa & chair in the living room.


----------



## moviekid21

I'll be checking into a Kidani Studio SV Sept 26-28!! Never been to AKV, is there any tips for a great SV Studio? My younger brother and sister are coming and I'm surprising them with this stay. They've always wanted to stay here, and I really want to WOW them. Any help appreciated!!


----------



## MMrules

moviekid21 said:


> I'll be checking into a Kidani Studio SV Sept 26-28!! Never been to AKV, is there any tips for a great SV Studio? My younger brother and sister are coming and I'm surprising them with this stay. They've always wanted to stay here, and I really want to WOW them. Any help appreciated!!



I have read that 2nd or 3rd floor is better b/c you are closer to the animals.  I know some rooms can be really far from the lobby so if you want to be closer you may request that too.  However, I dont' know if that effects your ability to be in a better savanna room.

I am leaving on the 26th but I have a standard view ....have a great trip!


----------



## tiggeraholic

Five more days until my girls and I check into our 2 bedroom savannah view at Kidani!  My husband is headed to Sturgis on his Harley and the girls are headed to WDW.  I think I would rather ride Rock n Roller Coaster than a Harley from Texas to South Dakota.


----------



## DisneyHeather

I booked a 1 bedroom at Kidani for January.  Can't wait to visit your home


----------



## wholovesminnie

hello all.. I'm a new DVC owner at AKL and our first trip is next week.  Can you buy milk and eggs and milk on site or do you have to order from a grocery service ?  I saw the pic of the little store but couldnt see if they sold gal or 1/2 gal of milk and doz eggs etc..  thanks for any assistance in m planning


----------



## twinklebug

wholovesminnie said:


> hello all.. I'm a new DVC owner at AKL and our first trip is next week.  Can you buy milk and eggs and milk on site or do you have to order from a grocery service ?  I saw the pic of the little store but couldnt see if they sold gal or 1/2 gal of milk and doz eggs etc..  thanks for any assistance in m planning




Hi WhoLovesMinnie, The stores in both Jambo and Kidani sell Milk (1/2 gal. sizes) and eggs.  The Jambo store is larger and sells more items, but all the basics are there at Kidani too. On the member website you can see typical store prices listed in their order form. 

If you want a full order, Marge from WeGoShop is fantastic.

To save a few bucks, and make sure we have the exact items we eat, I'll tend to pack and bring a box of non-perishables with us and supplement with perishables from the store.


----------



## wholovesminnie

THanks Twinklebug for your reply .. Im glad to hear that they do, bc now I do not need to do a grocery order   Im packing cereal , etc in suitcase and having water shipped thru costco( no ship charge ) but wasnt going to bother doing all that if I couldnt by milk etc at AKL bc then I would have just done the grocery order.  Thanks again

Have a Magical day


----------



## MMrules

Got my ME tags today


----------



## mumto3girls

Wow!  In the last day or so I've read this entire thread!  We just recently booked a 1 bedroom savannah view for the end of January--5 nights.  We are so very excited.  We've tried to get in here once or twice before in busier seasons, but our wait lists never came through.  We did eat at Boma once about three years ago so we saw the beauty of the area and Jambo House, but we are anxious to check out Kidani.  

My girls (and DH and I) are really excited about seeing the animals from our room.  We are at Kidani and have a 1 bedroom savannah view.  I am thinking that means either Sunset or Pembe and based on what I have read here I think we would prefer Sunset as we love giraffes.  Is that something I should have requested when we booked or should I just request that when we check in?  I know it is just a request and not guaranteed, but that is what we care most about-doesn't matter to us how long our walk is from the lobby or how close we are to food or busstop or pool, etc.  If I should have requested it when I booked, can I call back now and have it added or should I just wait?  TIA and also thanks for all the pictures and info in the thread, it has made me so excited about our upcoming trip.


----------



## franandaj

You can call at any time to request the view, but the sooner the better.  The Sunset Savannah is a wonderful view.  I would figure out if you want to be close to the lobby, close to Jambo, near the pool and include that in your request.  Low floor is also good as you are closer to the animals.


----------



## mumto3girls

franandaj said:


> You can call at any time to request the view, but the sooner the better.  The Sunset Savannah is a wonderful view.  I would figure out if you want to be close to the lobby, close to Jambo, near the pool and include that in your request.  Low floor is also good as you are closer to the animals.



Thanks!  We really just want to be able to see the giraffes.  We don't care much about long walks (we routinely stay at BWV where everyone seems to complain about the long walks and it doesn't bother us). We may stay here again in the future, but with wanting to try all the DVC resorts, loving the BWV and only doing Disney every few years, it may be a while before we are back so we really want to make sure we get to see what we want to see this time around.


----------



## mumto3girls

.


----------



## mumto3girls

Double post.


----------



## happenin2you

My husband and I just bought into AKV on our 4th wedding anniversary trip to DLR. We honeymooned at AKL and loved it, and have been thinking about buying DVC ever since. We're so happy and cannot wait to start planning for our next trip.


----------



## adminjedi

happenin2you said:


> My husband and I just bought into AKV on our 4th wedding anniversary trip to DLR. We honeymooned at AKL and loved it, and have been thinking about buying DVC ever since. We're so happy and cannot wait to start planning for our next trip.



Welcome Home!


----------



## happenin2you

adminjedi said:


> Welcome Home!





Thanks so much! I don't think i'll ever get tired of hearing that


----------



## Donald is #1

happenin2you said:


> My husband and I just bought into AKV on our 4th wedding anniversary trip to DLR. We honeymooned at AKL and loved it, and have been thinking about buying DVC ever since. We're so happy and cannot wait to start planning for our next trip.



Congratulations & Welcome Home!!!


----------



## momtwoboys

So excited! We are booked at AKV standard studio pool view for April 11th-20th!! anyone by any chance have a pic of the pull out sofa (opened up) I see lots of pics of the room, but am interested in seeing how tight it is with the pull out open


----------



## happenin2you

Donald is #1 said:


> Congratulations & Welcome Home!!!



Thanks! I see you have Grand California. We were escaping the heat and humidity of California Adventure by checking out the Grand Californian and relaxing in some comfy chairs in their very cold lobby when a DVC rep invited us to see the Aulani models. The rest is history =)


----------



## Disneylvr4

We're waiting on ROFR for our first DVC purchase making AKL our *Home*, so of course we're already planning our first trip as Members and were wondering about the 1 bdr's at Jambo:

I know Kidani has an extra bathroom, but do the Jambo 1 bdr's have a separate tub and shower or is it all in one?

Thanks!!


----------



## momtwoboys

one more question for all....can anyone confirm that there are laundry facilities on the 5th floor near the rooms? we are in a standard studio and I know that the washer/dryer are only in the 1-br and up. I don't mind doing laundry just don't want to have to drag it all over the resort


----------



## tmm09

momtwoboys said:


> So excited! We are booked at AKV standard studio pool view for April 11th-20th!! anyone by any chance have a pic of the pull out sofa (opened up) I see lots of pics of the room, but am interested in seeing how tight it is with the pull out open



We stayed in a standard studio room last year.  I don't have a picture, but I can tell you it was a little tight.  We also had a pack and play set up, but once it was set up, there was no getting around it.  

We definitely put the sofa back together first thing each morning!  

Have fun.  I've been to Kidani twice and I loved it both times...even more this year since I knew my way around!


----------



## Donald is #1

happenin2you said:


> Thanks! I see you have Grand California. We were escaping the heat and humidity of California Adventure by checking out the Grand Californian and relaxing in some comfy chairs in their very cold lobby when a DVC rep invited us to see the Aulani models. The rest is history =)



The Grand California is a great resort.  I have only been out to DL once & used my California DVC points.  I really loved the hotel.  



Disneylvr4 said:


> We're waiting on ROFR for our first DVC purchase making AKL our *Home*, so of course we're already planning our first trip as Members and were wondering about the 1 bdr's at Jambo:
> 
> I know Kidani has an extra bathroom, but do the Jambo 1 bdr's have a separate tub and shower or is it all in one?
> 
> Thanks!!



The 1 BRs at Jambo house have the combined tub & shower.  The tub is the normal jetted tub so the step into the "shower" is a fairly large one.  I have a large tub at home that my shower is built around, but it is no jetted.  So my tub isn't that thick.  I found that it was much more challenging stepping into the ones at Jambo House.



momtwoboys said:


> one more question for all....can anyone confirm that there are laundry facilities on the 5th floor near the rooms? we are in a standard studio and I know that the washer/dryer are only in the 1-br and up. I don't mind doing laundry just don't want to have to drag it all over the resort



I haven't stayed in a studio at Jambo yet (my stays have been 1-2 br) but I believe that the laundry is on the 5th floor near the lobby.


----------



## MErnst

happenin2you said:


> My husband and I just bought into AKV on our 4th wedding anniversary trip to DLR. We honeymooned at AKL and loved it, and have been thinking about buying DVC ever since. We're so happy and cannot wait to start planning for our next trip.



Me too!  My husband and I just signed all papers last night and we are new to DVC as well.  We recently returned from our first time at AKL and absolutely loved it!  DH said the funniest thing...."you were right, we should have done this years ago.  I should have listened to you"  LOL


----------



## MMrules

7 days from today I will be checking into AKV for the very first time 

My last visit was to AKL in 2007...they were just building the villas...I can't wait to see the changes and go home for the first time!!


----------



## sleeperclan

We just returned from a 3 night stay at AKV in a standard studio.  This was our first stay in a standard studio--we usually go value studio (with nothing but parking lot views) and we loved it!!  We had a lovely view of the pool through some trees and were just around the corner from the elevators.  It was nice  walking out the front door to a view of the lobby!  We had breakfast at Boma (our favorite) and had intended on doing the Culinary tour, but were so busy we couldn't fit it in.  I ordered the cheese plate from room service and it was wonderful.  Next year, we are looking at a family trip with DH, DS, DD, DBFF, DS and DDIL (and me, of course) and staying in a 2 bedroom either at Jambo or Kidani.  Not sure which would suite our needs better and undecided about standard vs savannah view.  Any experiences with either would be appreciated!  Thanks in advance


----------



## dawne98

MMrules said:


> 7 days from today I will be checking into AKV for the very first time
> 
> My last visit was to AKL in 2007...they were just building the villas...I can't wait to see the changes and go home for the first time!!



*My family and I are going to be at AKV next Friday for the weekend we are going to be at Vero beach for Thursday night I am doing the I can not wait to go dance lol*


----------



## AKLFan3

sleeperclan said:


> Next year, we are looking at a family trip with DH, DS, DD, DBFF, DS and DDIL (and me, of course) and staying in a 2 bedroom either at Jambo or Kidani.  Not sure which would suite our needs better and undecided about standard vs savannah view.  Any experiences with either would be appreciated!  Thanks in advance



With such a large group, I would go with Kidani since the 2 bedroom has 3 full bathrooms, as opposed to Jambo's 2 bedroom which has just 2 full baths.  The standard view at Kidani faces either the pool or the parking lot/entrance area.  If you have the points available, go with the savanna view.


----------



## sleeperclan

AKLFan3 said:


> With such a large group, I would go with Kidani since the 2 bedroom has 3 full bathrooms, as opposed to Jambo's 2 bedroom which has just 2 full baths.  The standard view at Kidani faces either the pool or the parking lot/entrance area.  If you have the points available, go with the savanna view.



Thanks AKLFan3!  I didn't realize Kidani had 3 FULL baths--that would work out better for us.   We won't be doing commando-style in the parks and plan on doing as many meals in the villa as possible and taking it easy, so maybe savanna view would be best.  Is there a better room request for the savanna villas?  Will be making our reservations in Feb, so I want to have all the specifics I can by then.  We also plan on doing the Sanaa "Untamed" lunch...so, I guess it's Kidani instead of Jambo next year


----------



## Donald is #1

sleeperclan said:


> We just returned from a 3 night stay at AKV in a standard studio.  This was our first stay in a standard studio--we usually go value studio (with nothing but parking lot views) and we loved it!!  We had a lovely view of the pool through some trees and were just around the corner from the elevators.  It was nice  walking out the front door to a view of the lobby!  We had breakfast at Boma (our favorite) and had intended on doing the Culinary tour, but were so busy we couldn't fit it in.  I ordered the cheese plate from room service and it was wonderful.  Next year, we are looking at a family trip with DH, DS, DD, DBFF, DS and DDIL (and me, of course) and staying in a 2 bedroom either at Jambo or Kidani.  Not sure which would suite our needs better and undecided about standard vs savannah view.  Any experiences with either would be appreciated!  Thanks in advance



Excellent idea with Kidani.  I am doing a family trip next year  -- 6 of us (sister, husband & their 2 kids, plus our other sister) and booked Kidani for the same reason.  Having 3 bathroom versus 2 is a big enough plus that it over rode having Mara downstairs at Jambo house.


----------



## sleeperclan

Donald is #1 said:


> Excellent idea with Kidani.  I am doing a family trip next year  -- 6 of us (sister, husband & their 2 kids, plus our other sister) and booked Kidani for the same reason.  Having 3 bathroom versus 2 is a big enough plus that it over rode having Mara downstairs at Jambo house.



We will miss having both Mara and Boma downstairs, but the 3 baths would work out better with 4 women!  Now to decide if savanna view is worth the extra points decisions, decisions!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Disneylvr4 said:


> We're waiting on ROFR for our first DVC purchase making AKL our *Home*, so of course we're already planning our first trip as Members and were wondering about the 1 bdr's at Jambo:
> 
> I know Kidani has an extra bathroom, but do the Jambo 1 bdr's have a separate tub and shower or is it all in one?
> 
> Thanks!!



The tub and shower are all one, but the tub is HUGE!  If you have small children, they will think the tub is a swimming pool!  As "old folks" we find the tub/shower at Jambo very difficult to get into and out of.  I much prefer the seperate shower.  That is really the only negative for me of the Jambo units.


----------



## MMrules

dawne98 said:


> *My family and I are going to be at AKV next Friday for the weekend we are going to be at Vero beach for Thursday night I am doing the I can not wait to go dance lol*



Have a great trip!!!


----------



## MMrules

Does anyone know if they are still offering some continental type breakfast at Sanaa???


----------



## Donald is #1

sleeperclan said:


> We will miss having both Mara and Boma downstairs, but the 3 baths would work out better with 4 women!  Now to decide if savanna view is worth the extra points decisions, decisions!!



I can't help there.   I have always booked savanna view.  



dianeschlicht said:


> The tub and shower are all one, but the tub is HUGE!  If you have small children, they will think the tub is a swimming pool!  As "old folks" we find the tub/shower at Jambo very difficult to get into and out of.  I much prefer the seperate shower.  That is really the only negative for me of the Jambo units.



I'm with you.  I would much prefer a separate tub & shower for the same reason.


----------



## happenin2you

MErnst said:


> Me too!  My husband and I just signed all papers last night and we are new to DVC as well.  We recently returned from our first time at AKL and absolutely loved it!  DH said the funniest thing...."you were right, we should have done this years ago.  I should have listened to you"  LOL



Well congrats and Welcome Home to you too! Silly men, it would be so much easier if they would just do it our way the first time around, wouldn't it?


----------



## SOnotLayuh

We are brand new owners too! I'm so excited to finally be joining the DVC family. We go around 4ish times a year now, so it won't take long for us to pay ourselves back for the investment


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Look at my ticker!!!  Only one month - 30 days - until my trip to POP, AKV and VWL!!!!


----------



## BreezyBus

MMrules said:


> Does anyone know if they are still offering some continental type breakfast at Sanaa???



Yes, we were there Sept 8th - 11th. While checking in, we were informed of the continental breakfast at Sanaa, however, we ate breakfast in our room.


----------



## MMrules

BreezyBus said:


> Yes, we were there Sept 8th - 11th. While checking in, we were informed of the continental breakfast at Sanaa, however, we ate breakfast in our room.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

BreezyBus said:


> Yes, we were there Sept 8th - 11th. While checking in, we were informed of the continental breakfast at Sanaa, however, we ate breakfast in our room.



Did they happen to mention what they were serving?


----------



## cemeb4dk

7 days from right about now, we will be staying at Kidani for our first stay ever at AKL. Studio Savannah view, we are excited as our home resort is Beach Club so looking forward to a new atmosphere.


----------



## BreezyBus

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Did they happen to mention what they were serving?



No and I didn't think to ask.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

BreezyBus said:


> No and I didn't think to ask.



Well, I guess I'll just have to check it out while I'm there!


----------



## Castillo Mom

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Well, I guess I'll just have to check it out while I'm there!



There was a thread about the continental breakfast offerings last week but I can't seem to find it.  They're doing it on a trial basis and I recall it being mentioned that they're offering coffee, milk, juice, muffins, bagels, etc.  I'll be there Saturday so I'll check it out too!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Castillo Mom said:


> There was a thread about the continental breakfast offerings last week but I can't seem to find it.  They're doing it on a trial basis and I recall it being mentioned that they're offering coffee, milk, juice, muffins, bagels, etc.  I'll be there Saturday so I'll check it out too!



Enjoy your vacation   and a little extra pixiedust for you.


----------



## majortom1981

cemeb4dk said:


> 7 days from right about now, we will be staying at Kidani for our first stay ever at AKL. Studio Savannah view, we are excited as our home resort is Beach Club so looking forward to a new atmosphere.



Do not forget to sit by the fire pit outside in the savanah off the loby at night. Who needs fireworks lol.


----------



## MMrules

Had my first AKV stay and it was great!

I had a standard studio view of a parking lot and basketball courts. Not a great view, but my fault for late planning.  The room was clean and I loved the decor.  

I was only there for 3 days so there was no way I could pack in all the resort had to offer.  I tried the continental breakfast one morning due to time constraints. They had bagels, muffins, danish, cereal, juices, coffee, and tea.  

One of the highlights of the trip was the evening presentation in the viewing room off the lobby.  I learned so much about south Africa and saw an amazing slide show presentation.  The guides that work at the hotel (and AKL) were very interesting and amazing to talk too.  They answered any questions we had.  It was truly a great evening.  I would highly suggest attending the presentation one evening.  

I didn't eat at Sanaa this time. Had my mother with me and wasnt sure if she would like the food.  

All in all it is a wondeful resort and I am happy that it is my home!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you for your report!  I also recommend the evening talk by a cast member.  I've learned a lot, and the CMs are so personable!  I'm glad you had such a nice time.  I have eaten at Sanaa, and didn't enjoy it as much as others here.  It's mentioned that spicy doesn't mean "hot" but that's the way it came across to me.  I'm glad I tried it, though.


----------



## MMrules

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you for your report!  I also recommend the evening talk by a cast member.  I've learned a lot, and the CMs are so personable!  I'm glad you had such a nice time.  I have eaten at Sanaa, and didn't enjoy it as much as others here.  It's mentioned that spicy doesn't mean "hot" but that's the way it came across to me.  I'm glad I tried it, though.



I agree! The CM's were just fantastic at the resort!!! I enjoy meeting folks from other countries because it is just so interesting to learn about their culture and remind us how wonderful we have it in America!  One of the CM's is an actual safari guide in South Africa so who knows, maybe one day I will be able to go on his tours!

I will probably try Sanaa at some point but I do get nervous about trying new foods as my stomach doesn't always like to be daring


----------



## WaitingToMeetDumbo

We just booked a 7 night stay in March (10th - 17th) for 9 of us (4 adults & 5 Kids 8 yrs. and under) at Kidani Village. First time at Kidani...DH and I were at AKL once just after it opened. Looking forward to learning about  the special things about AKV.


----------



## janabananas

Just curious if any of the value studios have roll-in showers/handicapped accessible? 

Thank you.


----------



## gonecrusin

janabananas said:


> Just curious if any of the value studios have roll-in showers/handicapped accessible?
> 
> Thank you.



I would call member services to be sure.  If I remember correctly there were some in Jambo.  Good luck!


----------



## janabananas

gonecrusin said:


> I would call member services to be sure.  If I remember correctly there were some in Jambo.  Good luck!




Thanks!


----------



## happyann79

This is my FAVORITE resort for soooo many reasons!


----------



## DisneyMama21

Brand new AKV owner here!  Just booked our first AKV vacation at Jambo House for July 2012!  I'm so excited to stay there!


----------



## twinklebug

DisneyMama21 said:


> Brand new AKV owner here!  Just booked our first AKV vacation at Jambo House for July 2012!  I'm so excited to stay there!



Congrats! and WELCOME HOME! You're going to love it. I'm tossing around changing our May trip to July too - Love it in the summer.

Have you stayed at AKL/V before?


----------



## DisneyMama21

twinklebug said:


> Congrats! and WELCOME HOME! You're going to love it. I'm tossing around changing our May trip to July too - Love it in the summer.
> 
> Have you stayed at AKL/V before?



Nope, we have only been to Disney once and LOVED the whole place. We went on the DVC tour and loved the pics and model of AKV, so decided to buy there.  It sounds great though!  And my kids LOVE animals (we frequent zoos!) and are excited at the possibility of seeing animals walking around on the savanna!


----------



## MMrules

DisneyMama21 said:


> Nope, we have only been to Disney once and LOVED the whole place. We went on the DVC tour and loved the pics and model of AKV, so decided to buy there.  It sounds great though!  And my kids LOVE animals (we frequent zoos!) and are excited at the possibility of seeing animals walking around on the savanna!



I think you made a great choice!!! While I love all of WDW and am sure I will like each resort (haven't stayed at too many yet) the AKV are magical! There is truly no other hotel in the world like it.  Where else can you see animals grazing all day from a balcony.  They are amazing! I could watch them all day.  The rest of the resort is great too.  THere is so much to do and so many ways to relax! Welcome home!!!


----------



## Winksst

Hello all! So we've just purchased our first DVC points. We actually went through Disney. We were on a cruise and the incentives were pretty great. I made the decision onboard knowing I had 10 days to do some(more) due diligence. 

I had looked about 5 or 6 years ago at SSR and we'd decided to pass...ah regret! I've always wanted to join, but knew hubby wouldn't go for it. On the cruise, however, I got more info, plus our daughter (12) is old enough to give her input. After going through all the numbers and advantages, we're in!! I'm waiting on our package to arrive on Thursday. Woohoo!! 

So, 220 pts at AKV! Lots of points to play with, trade or rent. I'm super excited!!! Oh, and they broke the deeds into two 110 pt contracts so they'd be easier to sell if wanted later. 

Well, I guess I'm home now!


----------



## gonecrusin

Winksst said:


> Hello all! So we've just purchased our first DVC points. We actually went through Disney. We were on a cruise and the incentives were pretty great. I made the decision onboard knowing I had 10 days to do some(more) due diligence.
> 
> I had looked about 5 or 6 years ago at SSR and we'd decided to pass...ah regret! I've always wanted to join, but knew hubby wouldn't go for it. On the cruise, however, I got more info, plus our daughter (12) is old enough to give her input. After going through all the numbers and advantages, we're in!! I'm waiting on our package to arrive on Thursday. Woohoo!!
> 
> So, 220 pts at AKV! Lots of points to play with, trade or rent. I'm super excited!!! Oh, and they broke the deeds into two 110 pt contracts so they'd be easier to sell if wanted later.
> 
> Well, I guess I'm home now!




Welcome home!  Can't beat those deals on the cruise.  We have bought additional points on two of them so far.  Can never have enough points!


----------



## SamSam

Winksst said:


> Hello all! So we've just purchased our first DVC points. We actually went through Disney. We were on a cruise and the incentives were pretty great. I made the decision onboard knowing I had 10 days to do some(more) due diligence.
> 
> I had looked about 5 or 6 years ago at SSR and we'd decided to pass...ah regret! I've always wanted to join, but knew hubby wouldn't go for it. On the cruise, however, I got more info, plus our daughter (12) is old enough to give her input. After going through all the numbers and advantages, we're in!! I'm waiting on our package to arrive on Thursday. Woohoo!!
> 
> So, 220 pts at AKV! Lots of points to play with, trade or rent. I'm super excited!!! Oh, and they broke the deeds into two 110 pt contracts so they'd be easier to sell if wanted later.
> 
> Well, I guess I'm home now!



Congratulations!!  I love that you obviously did your homework before you bought...congrats on that too!  Enjoy you new home!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Winksst said:


> Hello all! So we've just purchased our first DVC points. We actually went through Disney. We were on a cruise and the incentives were pretty great. I made the decision onboard knowing I had 10 days to do some(more) due diligence.
> 
> Well, I guess I'm home now!



Welcome Home!


----------



## adminjedi

Welcome home Winksst!

Ahhhh, youth....thinking you have enough points
Soon, you will notice the itch and the beginnings of Addonitis!


----------



## ffcheff

Just got word that seller accepted my offer for 150 pts at AKV. Hope to check out my new home in june.


----------



## Winksst

adminjedi said:


> Welcome home Winksst!
> 
> Ahhhh, youth....thinking you have enough points
> Soon, you will notice the itch and the beginnings of Addonitis!



Well, I was hoping to avoid addonitis for a bit...we did buy 220 pts for a family of 3!


----------



## MMrules

adminjedi said:


> Welcome home Winksst!
> 
> Ahhhh, youth....thinking you have enough points
> Soon, you will notice the itch and the beginnings of Addonitis!



It took me 13 years to get the initial 320 points we bought last year...I don't think DH will let me add on anytime soon  and if I have to wait another 13 years to add on I will be visiting WDW in a scooter


----------



## twinklebug

Our 7 night Christmas Wait List for a SV studio came through this afternoon!   We had the standard room booked... which would have been fine, but I love sitting out watching the animals, hoping the weather cooperates.

Wait lists do come through - It's just a matter of patience, choosing a category that has a good number of rooms to start with, and I think, a touch of luck derived from being fine with the accommodations booked already.

 passing the dust to whomever needs it


----------



## dianeschlicht

Winksst said:


> Well, I was hoping to avoid addonitis for a bit...we did buy 220 pts for a family of 3!



Hmmmm, That's what we thought back in '97 when we bought 230 points.  It only took us a year to add on another 150.


----------



## mamaprincess

We were able to book two studios recently for a pre-cruise stay at mom's fave resort, Kidani.  It's part of her 80th bday gift so we are really excited!  Post-cruise we will be coming back to beautiful Kidani for 4 nights.  Can't wait!


----------



## Winksst

dianeschlicht said:


> Hmmmm, That's what we thought back in '97 when we bought 230 points.  It only took us a year to add on another 150.



Well, if our DD(12) didn't have cheerleading or gymnastics we'd probably need a whole lot more points!! We homeschool so we (theoretically) can go to WDW anytime we want.  But she has her dang sports! 

I've been hounding my guide to get the closing finished so I can get my points and start bookin'.


----------



## Harlemgirl720

twinklebug said:


> Our 7 night Christmas Wait List for a SV studio came through this afternoon!   We had the standard room booked... which would have been fine, but I love sitting out watching the animals, hoping the weather cooperates.
> 
> Wait lists do come through - It's just a matter of patience, choosing a category that has a good number of rooms to start with, and I think, a touch of luck derived from being fine with the accommodations booked already.
> 
> passing the dust to whomever needs it



Mine did too.  I added on a night for the 22nd and had OKW.  Saw over the weekend it was switched to AKV Standard.  Called yesterday and MS happened to check and my Savannah View Studio was matched.  So 12/22-12/26 at AKV and then 12/26 to 12/29 at BLT and then my  cruise 12/29 to 1/3.


----------



## mamaprincess

Harlemgirl720 said:


> Mine did too.  I added on a night for the 22nd and had OKW.  Saw over the weekend it was switched to AKV Standard.  Called yesterday and MS happened to check and my Savannah View Studio was matched.  So 12/22-12/26 at AKV and then 12/26 to 12/29 at BLT and then my  cruise 12/29 to 1/3.




We will be there on those same dates 12/22-12/26 in a standard 1 bedroom.  We are doing our cruise prior to our stay, 12/18-12/22.See you at Kidani.


----------



## twinklebug

Harlemgirl720 said:


> Mine did too.  I added on a night for the 22nd and had OKW.  Saw over the weekend it was switched to AKV Standard.  Called yesterday and MS happened to check and my Savannah View Studio was matched.  So 12/22-12/26 at AKV and then 12/26 to 12/29 at BLT and then my  cruise 12/29 to 1/3.



Finding that the Wait List came through is a thrill. Almost like scoring concierge  So happy for you! 



mamaprincess said:


> We will be there on those same dates 12/22-12/26 in a standard 1 bedroom.  We are doing our cruise prior to our stay, 12/18-12/22.See you at Kidani.



Cruise? Uh oh, beware of the ship-borne viruses: particularly the cruise-ship addonitis that seems to hit many of the folks here 

I will be at BWV on 20-22nd and moving over to Kidani for 22-29 with the kids. We should all get together and have a mini-meet!


----------



## Winksst

> Cruise? Uh oh, beware of the ship-borne viruses: particularly the cruise-ship addonitis that seems to hit many of the folks here



That's exactly where we just purchased. I went to the presentation just to see what had changed, what the current DVC goings on were since I'd wanted to buy so long ago....and 220 points and several thousand dollars later we're owners. 

Where are those dang papers to sign!?!?!? (My guide had to separate the contract into 2 deeds so we're waiting on new paperwork.)


----------



## wdwchamp

We just bought our points.   We have our first reservation in June to celebrate our son's graduation and are waiting for 11 month to book our Oct F&W visit.


----------



## twinklebug

Winksst said:


> That's exactly where we just purchased. I went to the presentation just to see what had changed, what the current DVC goings on were since I'd wanted to buy so long ago....and 220 points and several thousand dollars later we're owners.
> 
> Where are those dang papers to sign!?!?!? (My guide had to separate the contract into 2 deeds so we're waiting on new paperwork.)



 The bug claimed a new victim. The only cure for that one is to drink the special Disney Lemonade and buy in.  You did the right thing, otherwise it would have stayed in your system for years. But be warned, addonitis is a mutated version of the same bug -- and it bites hard. I have a can of I'm-broke-now-be-gone sitting next to my PC every time it starts hovering around me.

Hope your papers come soon!  




wdwchamp said:


> We just bought our points.   We have our first reservation in June to celebrate our son's graduation and are waiting for 11 month to book our Oct F&W visit.



Congrats & Welcome home! We'll be there in May, hope to see Star Wars Weekend before my 14 yo outgrows his love for the characters.


----------



## DizGirl20

Hi Everyone,

In April we will be staying for the first time at VWL.  Have any of you AKV lovers stayed at  VWL?  Will we like it as much as Kidani?  My husband and I both LOVE the restaurants at AKV and my girls enjoy the Kidani pool area.  Not to mention I think the AKV Cast Members and the animals are simply the best.

I am worried we are going to be disappointed.  I am trying to look at the positives like the boat to the Magic Kingdom and the Contemporary.  Oh yes and I do like the WL Mercantile. But we did make reservations to eat at Boma and Jiko!


----------



## twinklebug

DizGirl20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In April we will be staying for the first time at VWL.  Have any of you AKV lovers stayed at  VWL?  Will we like it as much as Kidani?  My husband and I both LOVE the restaurants at AKV and my girls enjoy the Kidani pool area.  Not to mention I think the AKV Cast Members and the animals are simply the best.
> 
> I am worried we are going to be disappointed.  I am trying to look at the positives like the boat to the Magic Kingdom and the Contemporary.  Oh yes and I do like the WL Mercantile. But we did make reservations to eat at Boma and Jiko!



I suspect you'll love it. For the most part, VWL doesn't have the same sized rooms as kidani, but the environment will take your focus off of that (there are a handful of 1br/2br units off the rotunda that are laid out so they feel larger). Despite it's close proximity to the Magic Kingdom, in my opinion, WL/VWL is the most relaxing of the resorts. Can't figure out if it's the feeling of being in the woods with all the trees, the sounds of the boat horns, the music or decor... might just be a mix of everything.

If you haven't figured it out, VWL is tied for first with Kidani for me.   Be sure to check out Walt's trains and the big leather rockers while you're there!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

My 2 favorites resorts are AKV and VWL .... you can't go wrong with either!


----------



## franandaj

My favorite is the VGC but also the AKL/AKV.  I've stayed at that resort more than any other at WDW!  I can't wait!  I just switched my May trip from SSR/BCV to Kidani & BLT.   It's been far too long since I've stayed at the AKV!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

franandaj said:


> My favorite is the VGC but also the AKL/AKV.  I've stayed at that resort more than any other at WDW!  I can't wait!  I just switched my May trip from SSR/BCV to Kidani & BLT.   It's been far too long since I've stayed at the AKV!



I was only thinking of WDW resorts .... I also love VGC!!  And I really like the pool boys that run and get my drinks for me!  We're both going the same time in Oct/Nov .... does this mean I should go in May too!!!   And following that logic .... you should come in Jan when I'm there!!


----------



## thepanmanman

We have visited Disney every year since our 25th anniversary and just celebrated our 39th.  I took my DW to the presentation and she was able to see the rooms for the first time.  I wanted to join 10 years ago but she was happy with ASR's. She is very difficult with change.  It took my 35 years to get her to go a cruise.  We did our first Disney Cruise 3 years ago and the second day on the cruise she wanted to do it again.  We have done three and have two more scheduled for next year.  We are now DVC owners and will close in two weeks.
We got home and my wife is planning our next trip to DW and look forward to staying at AKV oR BLT.  My choice is AKV our home. We started with 125 and I am sure she will want to get more soon. 

So I guess we will hear Welcome Home when we check in next time at DW.


----------



## Winksst

thepanmanman said:


> I wanted to join 10 years ago but she was happy with ASR's.
> 
> So I guess we will hear Welcome Home when we check in next time at DW.



You sound like me! If you notice my join date (2004) that's when I started reading and learning about DVC, but we just bought our points last month and are waiting on new papers to (finally) close. It was before our first trip to WDW as a family!!  I knew we'd be back every year. DH didn't think he'd like it that much....he's as big of a fan as me now. 

He's not all woo-hoo DVC, but he's totally fine with it too. He says he hasn't even thought about it again since we got home and finalized our decision. Ya gotta love that about him...committed with no second thoughts. 

So, even though I'm brand new too....Welcome Home!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Welcome home, thepanmanmanwdwchamp

I love Jambo, and the point costs of the Value Studios.  I book one whenever I'm solo, and then I do wind up inviting someone to stay with me.  In June, I've sandwiched in a 5 night value stay between 2 weekends when our Floridian family joins us, at BCV and then VB!


----------



## twinklebug

thepanmanman said:


> We have visited Disney every year since our 25th anniversary and just celebrated our 39th.  I took my DW to the presentation and she was able to see the rooms for the first time.  I wanted to join 10 years ago but she was happy with ASR's. She is very difficult with change.  It took my 35 years to get her to go a cruise.  We did our first Disney Cruise 3 years ago and the second day on the cruise she wanted to do it again.  We have done three and have two more scheduled for next year.  We are now DVC owners and will close in two weeks.
> We got home and my wife is planning our next trip to DW and look forward to staying at AKV oR BLT.  My choice is AKV our home. We started with 125 and I am sure she will want to get more soon.
> 
> So I guess we will hear Welcome Home when we check in next time at DW.





Winksst said:


> You sound like me! If you notice my join date (2004) that's when I started reading and learning about DVC, but we just bought our points last month and are waiting on new papers to (finally) close. It was before our first trip to WDW as a family!!  I knew we'd be back every year. DH didn't think he'd like it that much....he's as big of a fan as me now.
> 
> He's not all woo-hoo DVC, but he's totally fine with it too. He says he hasn't even thought about it again since we got home and finalized our decision. Ya gotta love that about him...committed with no second thoughts.
> 
> So, even though I'm brand new too....Welcome Home!



Forgot to say: Welcome Home!

... and I thought I was slow making the decision, you two are too funny  I first learned of DVC here on the DIS *after* I dropped 1K++ on what turned out to be a moderate room (OK, POR is beautiful, but it was supposed to be a FtW cabin). That was back in 2004, by 2005 I was renting, in late 2008 I bought in as a "new life" gift to myself. That was before Kidani was built, and I was needlessly worried (wanted VWL). I adore my home resort!

Haven't regretted the purchase for a moment, not in it for the 'perks' at all, only the resorts and wonderful rooms. Although...  I wish I could buy another 100 points. ... have a plan...


----------



## Winksst

I'll probably post this elsewhere too but...just made my very first DVC reservation. Woohoo!!!

We're heading home next September before cruising on Fantasy. Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## rbcheek

Winksst said:


> .....We're heading home next September before cruising on Fantasy. Can. Not. Wait.



But you must wait.

You WILL enjoy


----------



## joech

We just add on another 160 points at our home resort through Sharon at Fidelity.  Contract just sent in today to Disney for ROFR and hope we will pass.


----------



## twinklebug

joech said:


> We just add on another 160 points at our home resort through Sharon at Fidelity.  Contract just sent in today to Disney for ROFR and hope we will pass.



Good luck Joech! Let us know how you make out. I'm getting to that point myself - another 160 would do a world of good here


----------



## gonecrusin

joech said:


> We just add on another 160 points at our home resort through Sharon at Fidelity.  Contract just sent in today to Disney for ROFR and hope we will pass.



Good luck!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Twenty six days and counting!!!  We arrive at Kidani Village around noon on Dec. 6.


----------



## twinklebug

dianeschlicht said:


> Twenty six days and counting!!!  We arrive at Kidani Village around noon on Dec. 6.







We have 39 days to BWV x2, then making the move to Kidani!

Vent: Trying to coordinate our plans with family -- I'm going to blow a gasket. Family, yeesh


----------



## DisneyRegulars

We are waiting to close on our puechase and hoping to be able to book a trip to our new home for late January.  Can't wait to visit our new home.


----------



## gonecrusin

DisneyRegulars said:


> We are waiting to close on our puechase and hoping to be able to book a trip to our new home for late January.  Can't wait to visit our new home.



Congratulations!


----------



## WaitingToMeetDumbo

Our trip was originally March 10 - 17 at AKV - Kidani...2 br for 9 of us. DH and I are flying and the other 7 are driving down. When we went to book our flights, we found we could save well over $100 by coming home Monday instead of Saturday...so we booked a studio at BLT for 3/17 and 3/19. I am so excited...never thought we would ever get to try BLT.


----------



## ffcheff

What are the chances of a 1 br savanah view in june at less than seven months? We are also waiting to close on a new resale purchase.


----------



## hilltopper72

Quick question, hopefully it can be answered here - Just purchased a DVC contract @ AKV, this summer - going to HHI in May and 1BR Kidani in Oct for the F & W Festival. Can you get to see other rooms during your first visit? IE- wanted to see a Studio in Jamba & Kidani to see the size/layout and also a 2br in Kidani for a future trip with the DD and grandkids- do they allow this during your first on site trip?  Charlie


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hilltopper72 said:


> Quick question, hopefully it can be answered here - Just purchased a DVC contract @ AKV, this summer - going to HHI in May and 1BR Kidani in Oct for the F & W Festival. Can you get to see other rooms during your first visit? IE- wanted to see a Studio in Jamba & Kidani to see the size/layout and also a 2br in Kidani for a future trip with the DD and grandkids- do they allow this during your first on site trip?  Charlie



There isn't anything officially available to view rooms at the resort.  You could ask at the front desk - I'd say early afternoon would give you the best chance - to see if someone could show you rooms.  Or maybe you'll catch a mousekeeper during their turnover of a room who might let you take a peak.

Otherwise your best bet is the sales center at SSR.  I believe they still have AKV models.


----------



## PrincessaC

Hello! 

We just purchased 2wks ago while cruising on The Dream!   I'm so excited... 

Plan on booking our first stay in Oct for F&W.


----------



## Winksst

PrincessaC said:


> Hello!
> 
> We just purchased 2wks ago while cruising on The Dream!   I'm so excited...
> 
> Plan on booking our first stay in Oct for F&W.



That's how we did it too!!  And I see you're in GA also. Welcome Home, neighbor!!!


----------



## PrincessaC

Winksst said:


> That's how we did it too!!  And I see you're in GA also. Welcome Home, neighbor!!!



Hi Wendy! Thanks, I love hearing those words. 

You're in Forsyth.  I work in Macon and live in Warner Robins  We're pretty close.


----------



## figmentfan0724

Heading to our home kidani in nine days! I can't wait!


----------



## rmcildw2m

I just got back this past thursday the 5th from AKL Jambo house . Me and DD stayed in a 1 br savanna veiw for 4 nights and man  it was great .We both can't say enough good things about this resort ,can't wait to be able to stay there again .


----------



## PrincessaC

Just booked a 1bdrm savannah view @ the Jambo house for Oct. 

I really wanted 1bdrm club level but it was all booked but I'm happy with what I got. 

It will be our first time staying at AKV. 

I came across a thread a couple days ago that was all about AKL and Villas.. It had every thing you ever wanted to know  I'm looking for that thread now and I can't seem to find it anywhere. 

Does anyone have a link?  I tried to search but I'm not coming up with anything. 

The thread had all the room descriptions, the building locations, restaurants, talked about the buses, everything.... 

Sure wish I could find that thread...


----------



## Kathymford

PrincessaC said:


> I came across a thread a couple days ago that was all about AKL and Villas.. It had every thing you ever wanted to know  I'm looking for that thread now and I can't seem to find it anywhere.
> 
> Does anyone have a link?  I tried to search but I'm not coming up with anything.
> 
> The thread had all the room descriptions, the building locations, restaurants, talked about the buses, everything....
> 
> Sure wish I could find that thread...



Is it this one? http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1639596


----------



## SIMJUN

I do love Kidani, and on the whole I ma glad we bought into it.  However,  after our second trip "home" I do have a couple of things I am not over the moon about.

Our first stay was in a one bedroom and it was fine.

This time we opted for the deluxe studio, savannah view.   I was not prepared to find paper plates and paper bowls in the room.   We eat out 99%of the time on vacation,  but we do like to have cereal sometimes in the morning,  or maybe a light snack in the afternoon if we are back at our room.

Kidani is supposed to be deluxe,  there is nothing deluxe about paper plates.

The other issue is that there is only one hot tub/jacuzzi at the pool area and each time we tried to use it in the evenings,  it was full of young kids, including babies in diapers.       A quiet adults only hot tob would be a great addition.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessaC said:


> Does anyone have a link?  I tried to search but I'm not coming up with anything.
> 
> The thread had all the room descriptions, the building locations, restaurants, talked about the buses, everything....
> 
> Sure wish I could find that thread...



There's this thread too, but it's called AKL lite because there is a lot of unrelated chatter, but the first post has lots of good information.

AKL Lite VI


----------



## figmentfan0724

just got back from our second kidani stay and let me tell you i was not disappointed. we had a great deluxe savanna room, with wonderful views of the animals. the buses were great and so were all the people working at the resort. the only thing i don't care for at Kidani is the fact there is no counter service. I don't want to take a shuttle or walk over to jambo..


----------



## glennbo123

SIMJUN said:


> The other issue is that there is only one hot tub/jacuzzi at the pool area and each time we tried to use it in the evenings,  it was full of young kids, including babies in diapers.       A quiet adults only hot tob would be a great addition.



There are 2 hot tubs at Kidani.....one at the end of the pool near the bar, and another at the opposite end, halfway up the steps to the slide.


----------



## PrincessaC

Kathymford said:


> Is it this one? http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1639596



Yes! Thank you!


----------



## PrincessaC

franandaj said:


> There's this thread too, but it's called AKL lite because there is a lot of unrelated chatter, but the first post has lots of good information.
> 
> AKL Lite VI



Thank you.  Lot's of good info.  I'll have fun reading up.


----------



## chellewashere

We are going Sept 16-27 and I was able to buy points and we are staying at Kidani in a SV view studio. First time ever staying in a deluxe  Just wanted to say thanks to everyone cause I have finally read through all the pages and feel so much more informed than I did before..so Thank YOu!!


----------



## gonecrusin

chellewashere said:


> We are going Sept 16-27 and I was able to buy points and we are staying at Kidani in a SV view studio. First time ever staying in a deluxe  Just wanted to say thanks to everyone cause I have finally read through all the pages and feel so much more informed than I did before..so Thank YOu!!



You are going to get hooked!   Enjoy!


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing with my fellow AKL friends a template I made to do the 
Medallion rubbings at AKL. 
Hugs Mel





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Minniesmom1

Hi newbie here..

Owned AKV since Oct 2008 We bought into Kidani and we LOVE it! We have stayed at Jambo too but by far love Kidani more. 
We have stayed in a 1,2 and studio rooms and love that fact that they are so much bigger than others and the shower in the master bath.. HELLO...love it!

We really dont mind walking to Jambo but a quick service would make it complete!


----------



## Angel16

I am new to this thread joining you all today.  I am working on DH regarding buying DVC so I have join you all in hopes to get more information to convience him on "my plan".     So currently are not owners...but we are lovers of AKV.  Hopefully you all don't mind me hanging out here?  

Angel16


----------



## Angel16

bababear_50 said:


> Just sharing with my fellow AKL friends a template I made to do the
> Medallion rubbings at AKL.
> Hugs Mel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



This is wonderful Bababear!  Thank you so much for sharing, we will be using your template on our visit this fall.   

Angel16


----------



## katieam1

So excited we just bought into AKV we are so excited to stay there.  Looking at booking our first stay "home" at AKV Feb 2013.  Thinking of the value rooms.  Anyone have any pics of the value rooms?


----------



## MMrules

katieam1 said:


> So excited we just bought into AKV we are so excited to stay there.  Looking at booking our first stay "home" at AKV Feb 2013.  Thinking of the value rooms.  Anyone have any pics of the value rooms?



Welcome home!!!!


----------



## neonatalicurn

My DH and I are brand new owners at AKV. I've learned so much from y'all's posts!! One thing I'm not familiar with is the medallion rubbing. Would someone enlighten me? Thanks!


----------



## heathers4um

ooooooh congrats!! And Welcome Home!

I am looking into adding on this week!  Before DVC, AKL was always my favorite. We currently are OKW'ers, and I LOVE it there. It makes sense to round ourselves off with AKV now!

So here's the age old question: Jambo or Kidani, and why?

I love the idea of 2 bathrooms and the overall new-ness in Kidani. BUT I adore the Jambo House and the surroundings there, the pool and the Mara.  We walked around Kidani last time we were home and I THINK I remember us leaving saying we still preferred Jambo (I wonder if thats just because we have never stayed in Kidani?) but that was a year ago and because we are so close to being owners there ourselves, I am re-visiting the whole debate.   Plus, I want to know which one to make our upcoming July reservation at! 



neonatalicurn said:


> My DH and I are brand new owners at AKV. I've learned so much from y'all's posts!! One thing I'm not familiar with is the medallion rubbing. Would someone enlighten me? Thanks!


----------



## rbcheek

Wow, been away from the DIS way too long. We ave been AKL owners since the points became available and we still have not had a chance to stay there until this upcoming Oct. (besides a 1 night stay in a studio room before a cruise)
We used the on-line reservation method and was completely surprised that we got a 2-bedroom savanah view within 10 minutes of logging on. Quick and simple.
Jambo house is awesome - Kidani is quaint. A little more personal. So I would say Kidani would be better if you want to stay away from the hustle of the bigger house. Of course if you want, Jambo is not really that far of a walk unless you have a room farthest from the lobby.


----------



## majortom1981

heathers4um said:


> ooooooh congrats!! And Welcome Home!
> 
> I am looking into adding on this week!  Before DVC, AKL was always my favorite. We currently are OKW'ers, and I LOVE it there. It makes sense to round ourselves off with AKV now!
> 
> So here's the age old question: Jambo or Kidani, and why?
> 
> I love the idea of 2 bathrooms and the overall new-ness in Kidani. BUT I adore the Jambo House and the surroundings there, the pool and the Mara.  We walked around Kidani last time we were home and I THINK I remember us leaving saying we still preferred Jambo (I wonder if thats just because we have never stayed in Kidani?) but that was a year ago and because we are so close to being owners there ourselves, I am re-visiting the whole debate.   Plus, I want to know which one to make our upcoming July reservation at!



You can always have your room at kidani but spend your time at jambo. When we go we  stay at kidani but eat lunch at the mara at jambo house and hang out  at jambo. By staying at kidani you get first crack at the buses and get a quieter resort for when it counts. I dont mind the walk to jambo , plus you can always take a park bus over to jambo from kidani.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

I LOVE both but if I had to pick it would be Jambo .... I really like being in the middle of the action!


----------



## ajf1007

I have to pick Kidani.  I love the laid back quiet quality of Kidani mixed with the quick walk to Jambo when I need my Boma breakfast or a quick meal at Mara.  I totally prefer the Kidani pool over the Jambo pool though.  I think it has a better slide and all around better atmosphere.  If only there was a Mara at the Kidani pool, I'd be in heaven!


----------



## Kathymford

Just wanted to join in and say hello! This isn't our home resort, but it is our first stay here. We just arrived yesterday at Jambo, and I think I'm in love.  This place is amazing!! And we haven't even explored much yet. Even DBF is shouting "we need more points!!"


----------



## rusafee1183

Wow, it took a while to find this thread.  

We are first time owners and joined in May. We are the very excited owners of 120 points at AKV! 

Sadly, we have never stayed here - but have been to AKL several times for dinners and was always floored by how beautiful it is.  

Just wanted to say HI!


----------



## franandaj

Welcome!  

We don't own at AKV, but we've stayed at the AKL/AKV more than any other WDW resort and will be upping those odds this January when we go back again.  It's a wonderful place and I'm sure addonitis will set in after your first stay!


----------



## goofygurlie

We are new owners at Kidani and our first trip is May 2013. I am so excited!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## rusafee1183

franandaj said:


> Welcome!
> 
> We don't own at AKV, but we've stayed at the AKL/AKV more than any other WDW resort and will be upping those odds this January when we go back again.  It's a wonderful place and I'm sure addonitis will set in after your first stay!



Thanks!! 

Well, between the time I posted that and now - WE BOOKED A TRIP!  

I saw a post about cheap flights, so I checked and sure enough they were CHEAP! We will be staying at AKV for the first time in January now! 

Visa loves me


----------



## franandaj

rusafee1183 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Well, between the time I posted that and now - WE BOOKED A TRIP!
> 
> I saw a post about cheap flights, so I checked and sure enough they were CHEAP! We will be staying at AKV for the first time in January now!
> 
> Visa loves me



When in January are you going?  We arrive on the 30th for 5 nights and then we switch to BLT for three nights.  It's kind of a best of both worlds trip.  first we are away from the hubub, then we are right in the middle.


----------



## rusafee1183

franandaj said:
			
		

> When in January are you going?  We arrive on the 30th for 5 nights and then we switch to BLT for three nights.  It's kind of a best of both worlds trip.  first we are away from the hubub, then we are right in the middle.



Sounds like a great trip! We stayed at BLT last year and it was great! 

We booked Jan 20th - 25th! We will stay at SSR the 1st night because of availability and then switch to Kidani for the rest of the week!! So excited!!! 
I think I am most excited because we are able to take my sister with us and she hasn't been there in years!


----------



## ChesapeakeTechie

We are heading down to AKL - booked a 2BR Savannah View room and will be there tomorrow!! It's our first time and have some questions:

-Any recommended restaurants for dinner there with kids?
-We ordered some groceries through the DVC member site and faxed in the form, when are they usually delivered?
-Any reason to do online check in?

Thanks!


----------



## jennifer in canada

Just a question or two...

Is it correct that to book a special safari in AK you have to be staying club level, either on a cash reservation or using points?Just being a DVC member does not count?Does CL use only apply to those booked CL?We stayed club level  before and i could have sworn at the time if you were DVC you could access the lounge.I know only those staying on those floors had key access to the elevators?

Want to do a club level stay for the safari and if not available am i able to book just one night of a cash reservation so i am able to do this?
What kind of rate do members get on making cash reservations and does it actually have to be the members staying in the room?


----------



## pixie08

jennifer in canada said:


> Just a question or two...
> 
> Is it correct that to book a special safari in AK you have to be staying club level, either on a cash reservation or using points?Just being a DVC member does not count?Does CL use only apply to those booked CL?We stayed club level  before and i could have sworn at the time if you were DVC you could access the lounge.I know only those staying on those floors had key access to the elevators?
> 
> Want to do a club level stay for the safari and if not available am i able to book just one night of a cash reservation so i am able to do this?
> What kind of rate do members get on making cash reservations and does it actually have to be the members staying in the room?




CL level is just for people staying CL (wether on points or cash) no one else can access it. As of now the wynamara safari, and the other is just for CL guests. Yes you can book CL on a cash rate IF it is available. It is a hard ressie to get. DVC members get 25% off cash reservations in a DVC room.


----------



## suemom2kay

Hi everyone,

Please add us to the list.  This will be our first time staying at the AKL.  We will be at BCV in a 1 bedroom for the week prior.  We exchanged in through RCI and you can only get a week which is never enough for me at WDW!   So we are adding 2 nights at the AKV.  I think it will be nice a the end of our trip when we are tired and will be spending a little more time relaxing and a bit less time running around the parks.

We will be in an AKV Savannah View Studio - Jambo House.  Any suggestions for room requests.  We love giraffes, but there are lots of other amazing animals to see I'm sure.  Any suggestions for room requests?  We don't mind a walk, although a nice view close to the lobby wouldn't hurt.

Our dates are 5/24-5/26 AKV Jambo SV

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dianeschlicht

suemom2kay said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please add us to the list.  This will be our first time staying at the AKL.  We will be at BCV in a 1 bedroom for the week prior.  We exchanged in through RCI and you can only get a week which is never enough for me at WDW!   So we are adding 2 nights at the AKV.  I think it will be nice a the end of our trip when we are tired and will be spending a little more time relaxing and a bit less time running around the parks.
> 
> We will be in an AKV Savannah View Studio - Jambo House.  Any suggestions for room requests.  We love giraffes, but there are lots of other amazing animals to see I'm sure.  Any suggestions for room requests?  We don't mind a walk, although a nice view close to the lobby wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Our dates are 5/24-5/26 AKV Jambo SV
> 
> Thanks everyone!


If you love giraffes, ask for Sunset Savanna.


----------



## suemom2kay

dianeschlicht said:


> If you love giraffes, ask for Sunset Savanna.



Thanks!


----------



## Serkazong

Just got back from a Kidani trip for 8 nights.  I made requests for being close to the lobby and on the Sunset Savanah.  Yeah, I know, me and everyone else  

We checked into room 7979, wow . . . that is the abosolute farthest room you can get from the lobby on the 5th floor, and its on Pembe Savanah.  Well, sort of, its on a small section of Pembe where animals dont really hang out.  

It seemed like an eternity walking to our room until one time I timed it.  It took 6 minutes, and being a rational person, that made me feel better knowing its reasonable to me, it just felt longer.  

On the morning of day 2 we had a message from the front desk saying that our room relocation was ready and to call before 10am if we wanted it still.  I never made a request!  We decided packing up and moving was too big a hassle.  We stuck it out.  Anyone else get offered a room move without asking?  I suppose they just assume everyone they stick with that room will complain and want to move   But not us.

Later in the week we did get to see the Pembe animals.  Having never stayed there, I had become partial to the giraffes and zebras, but I really loved the Okapis and Red River Hogs! (spelling?)  

I guess I wouldn't request Pembe, but I found out I was happy with it anyway.


----------



## disdadIL

Hi all.  I'm an SSR owner and I just bought.  I was able to book my August trip in a studio in jambo. Is there an FAQ or guide on your thread somewhere?


----------



## SAT887

Hi - I posted this on the AKL thread but didn't get a response. Maybe someone here can help me with some insight! 

Hi!

We are DVC and our home resort is OKW. We are planning on a stay in Jan 2014. There will be 4 of us, DH, me, DD4 & DD2 (the ages at time of travel) We are considering a 7 night stay and going for a Savannah view over an 8 day standard view. Any suggestions (I know I'm like 4 months from our booking window but need to figure out points bc we are doing an Oct trip as well) Basically, a few things, is the savannah view worth it (especially with 2 animal loving kiddos) and if the option is available should I try and book Jambo? Also, I guess when I figure out where and what I am booking some request suggestions.  Looking for pros and cons and a little help. 

We stayed one night in a 1 bed Value in Dec for one night and LOVED the Jambo house, we had a parking lot view so that wasn't too exciting but we didn't expect much bc of the "value" We also dined at Sanaa for lunch but didn't have time to explore Kidani much. 

Two things that are of no importance, 2nd bathroom (as long as the setup is the same as the 1 bed value with detached bathroom) and proximity to CS. We are also don't mind walking and toting things around. 

Just looking for some good info so I may utilize my points best and of course have fun! We usually stay at OKW and are looking to do some exploring. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lfortin16

Hi!

We are SOO excited!! 
We are staying in Kidani in a 2 bedroom SV villa.
Is there a room or savannah I should request?
We have 4 little ones- so near an elevator would be good.
How late is the pool open?
How late is the pool at AKL open?
I'm so excited, I'm not sure what I should ask!
All tips and hints would be great!
Thanks!!


----------



## shelbikans

I would *definitely* stay in a savannah view room. It is well worth it. I've stayed twice now at Kidani and once at Jambo, all times with a savannah room. There's nothing better than waking up and going to see what animals are outside of your room. Lucky for us we were right where the giraffes were fed so they always hung out there. My boyfriend had to make me leave the room, I could stay on the balcony and watch the animals all day. I would prefer staying at Kidani over Jambo because Kidani is smaller and easier to get around in. Jambo is too spread out for me and whenever we had to fill up the mugs we had to walk what seemed like a mile just to get a drink. At kidani you just go to the store in the lobby to get your drink. I think the great part of staying at AKL is being able to experience the animals outside of your balcony so I would strongly recommend that.


----------



## goofygurlie

I posted this question earlier on a different thread, but didn't get a response. Has anyone stayed in the Kidani Grand Villa with the standard view? This was all that was available so I grabbed it. I am hoping to hear some positive responses, but am prepared for the worst. 

~ Laura


----------



## CarolMN

bump


----------



## LoveMickey

Making my way through this thread, but I have a question.

Do you check in at Kidani or at Jambo House?

Also, we'll be taking Disney Transportation to the cruise ship from Kidani.  Where do you get picked up.

Thanks guys.


----------



## twinklebug

LoveMickey said:


> Making my way through this thread, but I have a question.
> 
> Do you check in at Kidani or at Jambo House?
> 
> Also, we'll be taking Disney Transportation to the cruise ship from Kidani.  Where do you get picked up.
> 
> Thanks guys.



Hi LoveMickey - 

Kidani has it's own check in counter for you to check in at.

 The waiting are for the buses is right outside the Kidani lobby, on the 'island' on the outside of the doors (the same place you wait for Magical Express). Be sure to be a bit early. I missed our ME bus at SSR one year as it came 20 minutes early.


----------



## LoveMickey

Thanks Twinklebug.  I did see that DME bus stop was right outside Kidani, but I was referring to the Cruise line Disney transfers.  

Is that the same?  Our travel Agent has us being picked up at Animal Kingdom Lodge and I wanted to make sure that we are picked up at the correct location.

Happy Easter


----------



## twinklebug

LoveMickey said:


> Thanks Twinklebug.  I did see that DME bus stop was right outside Kidani, but I was referring to the Cruise line Disney transfers.
> 
> Is that the same?  Our travel Agent has us being picked up at Animal Kingdom Lodge and I wanted to make sure that we are picked up at the correct location.
> 
> Happy Easter



Yes, same stop. 
Note - Mears is the operating bus line for both ME and the DCL transfer buses. They interchange the Cruise line and ME buses all the time, so be sure to question all buses that approach even if they have the Magical Express emblem on the side (and don't assume a DCL logo'd bus is going your way - I'd hate to see you end up at the airport  )


----------



## LoveMickey

Oh that would not be fun.  We want to be on the cruise.

We have dinner ressie for Sanaa for the evening before the cruise.  

I saw something about Medallion Rubbings.  What is that?


----------



## TLPL

When we check in to our value studio last week, the CM told my DH we have access to the Club Concierge level. I wasn't there with him at that moment and he was shocked/ surprise/ too afraid to question them. Anyway, we tried our keys in the elevators and the gate by the stairs, they works!! Now has someone experienced this before? Are we experiencing a magic moment? This is our first time bringing our adopted son to WDW, but they possibly don't know that. Unless they study our record and see all the sudden we have a 7 yo with a last name that's  combination of both of our last names.... Oh Anyway we are thrilled we got to enjoy the breakfast in the morning and dessert/ wine in the evening. Their wine selection are really good ( my DH saids).


----------



## Patricia1

Very cool, good for you!  We've stayed numerous times and never had this offer. We have stayed concierge and loved it!


----------



## twinklebug

TLPL said:


> When we check in to our value studio last week, the CM told my DH we have access to the Club Concierge level. I wasn't there with him at that moment and he was shocked/ surprise/ too afraid to question them. Anyway, we tried our keys in the elevators and the gate by the stairs, they works!! Now has someone experienced this before? Are we experiencing a magic moment? This is our first time bringing our adopted son to WDW, but they possibly don't know that. Unless they study our record and see all the sudden we have a 7 yo with a last name that's  combination of both of our last names.... Oh Anyway we are thrilled we got to enjoy the breakfast in the morning and dessert/ wine in the evening. Their wine selection are really good ( my DH saids).



Pixie dust 

This may be a substitution due to unavailability of the Value room you booked, the CM at the front desk should have explained to you what happened.

You should check your point balance to make sure they didn't take extra points for the room without your authorization. If they did, go to the front desk to clarify the situation.


----------



## twinklebug

Patricia1 said:


> Very cool, good for you!  We've stayed numerous times and never had this offer. We have stayed concierge and loved it!



Not to pick, but rather to stop any mis-information before it starts...

This was not an 'offer'. The rare occurrence that a DVC stay is moved to a more point-expensive room is due to either overbooking of rooms or a room temporarily taken out of circulation for maintenance.

It could be that someone didn't leave which caused the value studios to be overbooked.
In FL it's against the law to force anyone out of a room even when their stay is done - I've heard of this happening when the prior guest was ill and unable to fly home that day. They are charged for that room of course but the guests scheduled to get that room have to be bumped to another.


----------



## LisaS

twinklebug said:


> Not to pick, but rather to stop any mis-information before it starts...
> 
> This was not an 'offer'. The rare occurrence that a DVC stay is moved to a more point-expensive room is due to either overbooking of rooms or a room temporarily taken out of circulation for maintenance.
> 
> It could be that someone didn't leave which caused the value studios to be overbooked.
> In FL it's against the law to force anyone out of a room even when their stay is done - I've heard of this happening when the prior guest was ill and unable to fly home that day. They are charged for that room of course but the guests scheduled to get that room have to be bumped to another.


Maybe I misunderstood TLPL's post but I got the impression that they booked a Value room and got a Value room but were given access to the Concierge Lounge.  TLPL, could you clarify? Was your room on the 5th floor along the Ostrich or Giraffe trail? Or were you assigned a room on the 6th floor near the concierge lounge?


----------



## TLPL

LisaS said:


> Maybe I misunderstood TLPL's post but I got the impression that they booked a Value room and got a Value room but were given access to the Concierge Lounge.  TLPL, could you clarify? Was your room on the 5th floor along the Ostrich or Giraffe trail? Or were you assigned a room on the 6th floor near the concierge lounge?



Yes I booked a value room and assigned to a value room pool view. I am sure it is a value room. And my use year has 0 point left so they can't just charge me for a better room even if they want to.


----------



## twinklebug

TLPL said:


> Yes I booked a value room and assigned to a value room pool view. I am sure it is a value room. And my use year has 0 point left so they can't just charge me for a better room even if they want to.



Interesting. Maybe they didn't have enough folk up in Concierge to eat all the zebra domes? 

Enjoy!


----------



## pixie08

This is very odd. I agree that is a deluxe studio was given, there was a substitution due to unavailability. However, if a value studio was given this makes no sense!

Either way enjoy it!


----------



## bobbiwoz

TLPL said:


> Yes I booked a value room and assigned to a value room pool view. I am sure it is a value room. And my use year has 0 point left so they can't just charge me for a better room even if they want to.



Great that you got such a terrific upgrade!


----------



## N365PA

Just checking in as a new AKV owner. We sent our check and real estate paperwork today and look forward to many stays!


----------



## Patricia1

N365PA said:


> Just checking in as a new AKV owner. We sent our check and real estate paperwork today and look forward to many stays!



You'll love it, it's a great place!  congratulations!


----------



## SAT887

We just booked a stay here for September! A 1 bed standard view at Kidani, requesting a pool view. We need to be cheap on points, but even with a roadway view is there a lot of trees to still give it that great AKV feel? Regardless we will be in WDW


----------



## ITGirl50

SAT887 said:


> We just booked a stay here for September! A 1 bed standard view at Kidani, requesting a pool view. We need to be cheap on points, but even with a roadway view is there a lot of trees to still give it that great AKV feel? Regardless we will be in WDW



We have stayed standard view 1-bedroom a couple of times. We request near the bus stop. That puts us near the lobby, close to the bus stop and closer to Jambo. The pool view would put you way on the other end of the resort, very far from Jambo and the bus. We don't usually bring a car, so I have no desire to walk a mile to get to my room after a long day of walking at the parks.  The view really isn't that bad. The parking is under the resort, so you don't have a view of parking. You just see a field across from the resort road (not a public street).


----------



## SAT887

crbruce_us said:


> We have stayed standard view 1-bedroom a couple of times. We request near the bus stop. That puts us near the lobby, close to the bus stop and closer to Jambo. The pool view would put you way on the other end of the resort, very far from Jambo and the bus. We don't usually bring a car, so I have no desire to walk a mile to get to my room after a long day of walking at the parks.  The view really isn't that bad. The parking is under the resort, so you don't have a view of parking. You just see a field across from the resort road (not a public street).



Thanks for the input!  We will be renting a car so the walk isn't a big deal for us. We are early risers and my kids will sleep in later than us so it's good to know wherever we end up it's not of a large parking lot!  How far would you say the pool is from the location you request?


----------



## ITGirl50

SAT887 said:


> Thanks for the input!  We will be renting a car so the walk isn't a big deal for us. We are early risers and my kids will sleep in later than us so it's good to know wherever we end up it's not of a large parking lot!  How far would you say the pool is from the location you request?



It's not that bad of a walk to the pool, but if you want to use the pool a lot, you should request near the pool. We really don't use the pool because we usually travel during cooler months. The buildings for Kidani are all connected (Though I did hear, you may have to go down to the lobby to walk all the way through the buildings). There are no long walks across parking lots to get anywhere.


----------



## SAT887

crbruce_us said:


> It's not that bad of a walk to the pool, but if you want to use the pool a lot, you should request near the pool. We really don't use the pool because we usually travel during cooler months. The buildings for Kidani are all connected (Though I did hear, you may have to go down to the lobby to walk all the way through the buildings). There are no long walks across parking lots to get anywhere.



Good to know! We have only been there once to eat at Sanaa. I never realized all the parking was in a garage! We will be going in September so the pool would be a nice option I think - I heard the child's play area is great.  Thanks again  We stayed at Jambo for one night last year and look forward to a whole week t
In just few months!


----------



## DizGirl20

HAPPY HAPPY AKV Owner checking in to say hello!  Just found this thread! 

We stayed at Kidani in 2011 and loved it!  We tried VWL in 2012 and BCV/SSR this year.  As much as I enjoy trying out all other resorts, AKV will always be my favorite.  When we don't stay there I always have to visit multiple times - Sanaa, Jiko, Boma, Gift Shop


----------



## ITGirl50

DizGirl20 said:


> HAPPY HAPPY AKV Owner checking in to say hello!  Just found this thread!
> 
> We stayed at Kidani in 2011 and loved it!  We tried VWL in 2012 and BCV/SSR this year.  As much as I enjoy trying out all other resorts, AKV will always be my favorite.  When we don't stay there I always have to visit multiple times - Sanaa, Jiko, Boma, Gift Shop



I agree! We love AKV too. We are staying there at Christmas.


----------



## MarineFam

We just bought DVC and our home is AKV. We haven't ever stayed there but are planning a stay for next spring before going on another Cruise.  We are planning on getting a 2 bedroom and my in-laws are coming with us plus our two DS.  We have another family of 4 friends of ours that are traveling with us that are staying at another resort and going on the cruise with us. My question is are they welcome to visit us while we are there and swim with us at the pool and things?  

Really enjoying reading this thread. I started at page 100 and had to jump ahead to ask this question


----------



## pixie08

I'll be home in 2 weeks


----------



## Doodledogs

Hi everyone,  we were wondering how much shade can be found at each of the pools?


----------



## magicmonette

Doodledogs said:


> Hi everyone,  we were wondering how much shade can be found at each of the pools?



There's nice shaded areas at both pools.  I could post a photo of my DH sleeping on a shaded bench behind a big "rock" at Uzima pool, but that would be mean!  LOL!


----------



## magicmonette

Doodledogs said:


> Hi everyone,  we were wondering how much shade can be found at each of the pools?



Couldn't help myself!


----------



## magicmonette

More shade:


----------



## bocaj1431

magicmonette said:


> More shade:



Thanks for the pictures.  cute one of your husband.  Isn't it amazing how men can fall asleep anywhere.  That bench doesn't look comfortable at all.


----------



## magicmonette

bocaj1431 said:


> Thanks for the pictures.  cute one of your husband.  Isn't it amazing how men can fall asleep anywhere.  That bench doesn't look comfortable at all.



Oh, it's always a topic in our house!  He is in REM sleep in less than one minute and I HOPE for one minute OF REM sleep each night!
I will be staying at BLT and BWV next week.  I cannot imagine them stacking up well against AKV.  We LOVE our AKV home!


----------



## Doodledogs

Thanks!  I think my husband can sleep anywhere too!  Lol!  I wish i could!  We are at AKL June 9th-16th and planning on spending a lot of the week just enjoying the resort.  So glad to see lots of shady places to relax!


----------



## Brook1099

We stayed in Kidani 2 years ago in a 2br Savannah View lobby floor room and absolutely LOVED IT... this Nov. we are booked for 13 nights!! I am so excited, hoping to get lobby floor again. My kids favorite resort as well.

I am already dreaming of the relaxing  on my balcony with a cocktail in hand...


----------



## budafam

What time do bell services open at Kidani?  On our very last day we're making a CRT reservation before the park opens and we won't be returning until 11am (which is checkout time) so we need a place to leave our carryons and to turn in our luggage.


----------



## twinklebug

budafam said:


> What time do bell services open at Kidani?  On our very last day we're making a CRT reservation before the park opens and we won't be returning until 11am (which is checkout time) so we need a place to leave our carryons and to turn in our luggage.



I think there's always someone on staff at Bell services, it's the Magical express counter that has specific hours, but they open pretty early for those with early morning flights.

Not sure which building you're in, and it's been too long since I've stayed in jambo to say for sure there, but in Kidani the Magical express luggage counter is right next to bell services, which adjoins with the front desk. If for any reason you don't find help at bell services, ask the front desk CMs to flag him/her down for you. They've been very helpful there.

I always give myself and bell services extra time to find the items I've stored with them before leaving for the airport or on ME. You never know when someone's shuffled carts around and made it more difficult for the next person to find your items. Of all our stays it's only happened once (SSR) that it took awhile to find our bags, but, it happens.


----------



## twinklebug

Brook1099 said:


> We stayed in Kidani 2 years ago in a 2br Savannah View lobby floor room and absolutely LOVED IT... this Nov. we are booked for 13 nights!! I am so excited, hoping to get lobby floor again. My kids favorite resort as well.
> 
> I am already dreaming of the relaxing  on my balcony with a cocktail in hand...



Sounds wonderful!

We have a split trip coming up with 3 nights in a Kidani SV studio (myself and 2 teens) followed up by a week in a 1br at VWL. I adore both resorts and it tears my heart to leave one for the other.  

Love your dreams of sitting on the balcony with a cocktail ... curious if the bar serves drinks up in to-go cups with lids


----------



## kmchisholm

So parents just got back from cruise and after trying not so successfully to hide it from me ( trying make surprise) bought AKL points on their vacation. Now we (I'm an associate) have BWV, SS & AKL. Was perfect timing as my running partner and I were considering doing the Jan race & I thought it would be a perfect chance to stay at AKL.  So, have a savannah view for that weekend and can't wait!


----------



## kedkin

We've been DVC members since 2008 and bought into SSR. We loved AKV so we just bought into AKV through resale. They say buy where you want to stay and we just did!


----------



## lfortin16

Brook1099 said:


> We stayed in Kidani 2 years ago in a 2br Savannah View lobby floor room and absolutely LOVED IT... this Nov. we are booked for 13 nights!! I am so excited, hoping to get lobby floor again. My kids favorite resort as well.
> 
> I am already dreaming of the relaxing  on my balcony with a cocktail in hand...



Hi!  Just a quick question- Is the lobby floor up high enough to get a good view of the animals?  
We're going in July and we have the same category of room.


----------



## franandaj

lfortin16 said:


> Hi!  Just a quick question- Is the lobby floor up high enough to get a good view of the animals?
> We're going in July and we have the same category of room.



You can see the animals better from the lower floors. I've had a second floor room twice and its great! Perfect view of the animals.


----------



## lfortin16

franandaj said:


> You can see the animals better from the lower floors. I've had a second floor room twice and its great! Perfect view of the animals.



Thanks!  I will request that.  
I also want to request a room close to the lobby.  We are traveling with 4 little ones and walking to the end of the hall after a late night will be difficult.


----------



## drujaz

We are taking our first trip home to AKL this November.  We have booked a 1BR Standard view room.  

I've been looking around for a thread that shows different pics of views from rooms to get an idea of what to expect from a location point of view.  If anyone knows of a thread and can point me to it, it would be appreciated. 

Also, I'd like to make a room request that would be centrally located to the pool, bus stops and the lobby (elevators, restaurants).  does anyone have preferences or suggestions as to which room area I could request to accommodate this? 

TIA


----------



## CruznLexi

We got back last month and have tried to get hubby to stay else where since we bought in 2009 and the only others he likes is HH and VB which are just awesome and VB is our pre cruise hotel. We only stay studios so we have only had a SV once it was pretty neat but I would not do it again you can see the animals all over the place even by the pools. We ask to be by the lobby and pools and this time we did have to wait until almost 3 pm to check in normally room is ready when we get there we got there at 1pm on a Thur. We love the quietness of KV and the bus service being first one and off.


----------



## RebelSoul

We are huge AKL fans. We own 450 pts at KV. It's tied with VWL for being our favorite resort. We just got back from a stay at VWL last month, but we'll be at KV with the kids for 8 days over Thanksgiving later this year. Then we'll be at JH next April for a nice 12 day adult only trip to celebrate DH's birthday. I love decompressing on the balconies while watching the animals. It's so relaxing.


----------



## RDP

8 weeks today we will be checking in for two weeks of bliss! Love AKV.


----------



## disneycruisedreams

Sorry to but in ....Just bought (waiting on closing from DVD) 200 points at AKV! Soooo excited to finally be an owner. DH and I had been thinking about this for awhile but never thought it was for us. Well, we decided to take the plunge and can't wait until our first stay. I wish we could stay sooner but have to wait until Feb 2014. Well, I can't stop looking at pictures. What a beautiful resort!

Anyway, how do I get the giraffe thingy that says AKV and an Animal Kingdom DVC sign on my signature?

Thanks so much for this thread! So glad I found it!


----------



## MSUmom

Planning a Feb 2014 6 day trip at AKL, hopefully savannah view.   Just signing in to get the inside scoop.


----------



## C&Apriputin

MSUmom said:


> Planning a Feb 2014 6 day trip at AKL, hopefully savannah view.   Just signing in to get the inside scoop.



We'll be there for 5 days to celebrate Valentine's day... But just value studio... I'm the type to go for more days.. At least for now!


----------



## 1971DBday

Hello everyone!  We became official DVC owners as of Thursday!  We are very excited after 8 straight years in a row "considering" it.  We could have had it paid in full by now.  

Anyway, we will not be going until June 2014 and will have double our normal points of 240 so we have invited some family members for this trip and plan on doing a two bedroom and a studio both probably SV.  We have never stayed at AKL but have enjoyed a few meals at Jiko and the resort is gorgeous.  We have gotten spoiled over the years being on the monorail, but the kids are older now so I'm not to concerned with going back to buses only.

So excited to be learning a new resort!


----------



## nighttowll

Hi

I'm hoping all you owners and lovers can help me out. 

We will be staying for the first time at Kidani in a two bedroom villa in Sept. We will be checking in early around 10:00. (Thanks to Delta rescheduling our flight!) I'm hoping since we are getting there so early, I will have more room to be picky about where my room is located. I requested to be by the bus stop since we won't have a car.

Should I call back and be more specific? Is there a certain elevator or section to ask for? I was thinking between bus stop and lobby based on a map. Does this area have a name? Is this a good or bad idea? Are two bedrooms only in certain sections? I welcome any advice.

Also, we didn't purchase enough days to go to a park on the first day, since our original flight actually left after the sun comes up not before. Our plan is to just enjoy the hotel.

Does anyone have any suggestions for not to be missed activities? I know we will swim, look for hidden mickeys, and find at least 1 craft to do. 3 adults, 3 Tweens. All girls except the one adult male who's plan for the entire vacation is to hide at the pool bar, so we can just pretend he doesn't exist. The girls love pretty much anything if its hands on or interactive.


Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

nighttowll said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm hoping all you owners and lovers can help me out.
> 
> We will be staying for the first time at Kidani in a two bedroom villa in Sept. We will be checking in early around 10:00. (Thanks to Delta rescheduling our flight!) I'm hoping since we are getting there so early, I will have more room to be picky about where my room is located. I requested to be by the bus stop since we won't have a car.
> 
> Should I call back and be more specific? Is there a certain elevator or section to ask for? I was thinking between bus stop and lobby based on a map. Does this area have a name? Is this a good or bad idea? Are two bedrooms only in certain sections? I welcome any advice.
> 
> Also, we didn't purchase enough days to go to a park on the first day, since our original flight actually left after the sun comes up not before. Our plan is to just enjoy the hotel.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for not to be missed activities? I know we will swim, look for hidden mickeys, and find at least 1 craft to do. 3 adults, 3 Tweens. All girls except the one adult male who's plan for the entire vacation is to hide at the pool bar, so we can just pretend he doesn't exist. The girls love pretty much anything if its hands on or interactive.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Night Owl  

It doesn't hurt to call and verify the request you have on file.

Anything within the first 3 'beads' from the lobby is "close to lobby" in my book. The walkway to the bus stop is on the south loop within that first bead. Your current request covers both close to lobby and close to bus stop so you should be fine if they have a room in that area available for your dates they'll try to work you in.

As for arriving early and getting the pick of rooms - it really doesn't work that way at any of the Disney resorts. Rooms are assigned about a week in advance of arrival. When they give you your packet you'll be shown it's location on a map. If you don't like the location you can always (politely) ask if there is anything closer to the bus stop or lobby. Then they will call the assigner and ask them to look for you. Reassigning rooms is more complicated than just seeing which rooms are being turned over on the day you check in: they also need to make sure it's available for the full length of your stay and that by changing rooms for your family, they're not causing issues with the other room assignments. This is more easily done during the slow points of the year for the regular hotel rooms, but in DVC the rooms are fairly full at all times.

 I've never had luck with asking so unless I'm assigned a dreaded no-balcony room at Villas at Wilderness Lodge, I just let it be (and Kidani really doesn't have any bad room views anyway)

You'll find plenty to keep you busy at the Kidani and Jambo resorts throughout the day. They have a daily "pool party" for the young and young at heart every afternoon, campfire at night at both Jambo and Kidani. The hot tubs put me into a trance and I seem to loose track of time. If per chance you do get Bored don't forget Downtown Disney is always there and is (to us) fun to walk around in the evening. 

I'm pretty sure you'll love Kidani.


----------



## joelp

drujaz said:


> We are taking our first trip home to AKL this November. We have booked a 1BR Standard view room.
> 
> I've been looking around for a thread that shows different pics of views from rooms to get an idea of what to expect from a location point of view. If anyone knows of a thread and can point me to it, it would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, I'd like to make a room request that would be centrally located to the pool, bus stops and the lobby (elevators, restaurants). does anyone have preferences or suggestions as to which room area I could request to accommodate this?
> 
> TIA


We've booked the same in Nov - at Jambo House. 

My understanding is that at Jambo, the 1BR Std View rooms are mostly Pool View, but there are some "partial savanna view" rooms. The Pool View rooms are "centrally located" - you may want to request "close to lobby", but the longest walks to rooms are not that long.

I'm not sure where the parial savanna view rooms are ...

At Kidani, the Std View rooms overlook the parking lot or pool area - so if you want to be close to the pool, you will need to request that.


----------



## nighttowll

twinklebug said:


> Hi Night Owl
> 
> It doesn't hurt to call and verify the request you have on file.
> 
> Anything within the first 3 'beads' from the lobby is "close to lobby" in my book. The walkway to the bus stop is on the south loop within that first bead. Your current request covers both close to lobby and close to bus stop so you should be fine if they have a room in that area available for your dates they'll try to work you in.
> 
> As for arriving early and getting the pick of rooms - it really doesn't work that way at any of the Disney resorts. Rooms are assigned about a week in advance of arrival. When they give you your packet you'll be shown it's location on a map. If you don't like the location you can always (politely) ask if there is anything closer to the bus stop or lobby. Then they will call the assigner and ask them to look for you. Reassigning rooms is more complicated than just seeing which rooms are being turned over on the day you check in: they also need to make sure it's available for the full length of your stay and that by changing rooms for your family, they're not causing issues with the other room assignments. This is more easily done during the slow points of the year for the regular hotel rooms, but in DVC the rooms are fairly full at all times.
> 
> I've never had luck with asking so unless I'm assigned a dreaded no-balcony room at Villas at Wilderness Lodge, I just let it be (and Kidani really doesn't have any bad room views anyway)
> 
> You'll find plenty to keep you busy at the Kidani and Jambo resorts throughout the day. They have a daily "pool party" for the young and young at heart every afternoon, campfire at night at both Jambo and Kidani. The hot tubs put me into a trance and I seem to loose track of time. If per chance you do get Bored don't forget Downtown Disney is always there and is (to us) fun to walk around in the evening.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'll love Kidani.



Thanks for the info. Would you suggest checking in online or waiting? I've heard conflicting reports about this. Ive heard some people say that if you have a specific request of where you want to be its better to wait. However,, wouldn't you have a better chance of the request being able to be fulfilled if you checked in earlier? Or does it make no difference because they assign the room at the same time either way.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Anyone know if there is a list if the pizza places that deliver here? It's not the norm Pizza Hut,dominos or pappa johns. We have had really great pizza delivered here twice but can't remember. Thank you


----------



## gaunce78

We just found out today that we'll get to stay 10 nights at Kidani after buying points off A DVC owner!  I've read about the buses, crowds, where to try to request to stay near, but we'll be there the first of Dec.  How does all of that play into that time of the year?  Any helpful advice will be great, thanks!


----------



## nighttowll

twinklebug said:


> Hi Night Owl
> 
> It doesn't hurt to call and verify the request you have on file.
> 
> Anything within the first 3 'beads' from the lobby is "close to lobby" in my book. The walkway to the bus stop is on the south loop within that first bead. Your current request covers both close to lobby and close to bus stop so you should be fine if they have a room in that area available for your dates they'll try to work you in.
> 
> As for arriving early and getting the pick of rooms - it really doesn't work that way at any of the Disney resorts. Rooms are assigned about a week in advance of arrival. When they give you your packet you'll be shown it's location on a map. If you don't like the location you can always (politely) ask if there is anything closer to the bus stop or lobby. Then they will call the assigner and ask them to look for you. Reassigning rooms is more complicated than just seeing which rooms are being turned over on the day you check in: they also need to make sure it's available for the full length of your stay and that by changing rooms for your family, they're not causing issues with the other room assignments. This is more easily done during the slow points of the year for the regular hotel rooms, but in DVC the rooms are fairly full at all times.
> 
> I've never had luck with asking so unless I'm assigned a dreaded no-balcony room at Villas at Wilderness Lodge, I just let it be (and Kidani really doesn't have any bad room views anyway)
> 
> You'll find plenty to keep you busy at the Kidani and Jambo resorts throughout the day. They have a daily "pool party" for the young and young at heart every afternoon, campfire at night at both Jambo and Kidani. The hot tubs put me into a trance and I seem to loose track of time. If per chance you do get Bored don't forget Downtown Disney is always there and is (to us) fun to walk around in the evening.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'll love Kidani.



Thanks for the info. I'm just going to leave my request as is.

I did think of one other question. I was going to send the kids and our lone guy straight to the pool to get them out of the way while I checked in. Then I realized they may need a card to access the pool. If I can't send them to the pool, I'm sending them on a hidden Mickey hunt or something. There's no way I'm checking in with all them around, not after getting them all up at 4 in the morning. I don't think I can handle check in plus tired, grumpy, hyper excited kids running around.

Will I have issues with the pool? Or seeing that AK doesn't share grounds with any other resort, will it be open?


----------



## lfortin16

nighttowll said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm just going to leave my request as is.
> 
> I did think of one other question. I was going to send the kids and our lone guy straight to the pool to get them out of the way while I checked in. Then I realized they may need a card to access the pool. If I can't send them to the pool, I'm sending them on a hidden Mickey hunt or something. There's no way I'm checking in with all them around, not after getting them all up at 4 in the morning. I don't think I can handle check in plus tired, grumpy, hyper excited kids running around.
> 
> Will I have issues with the pool? Or seeing that AK doesn't share grounds with any other resort, will it be open?



There shouldn't be any problem with them going straight to the pool.  You don't need a card.  They can just say you're checking in, if anyone asks.  We were there a whole week, and no body ever checked for cards.

Have a great time!


----------



## SaphyBelle

Hello all-

Last week we visited our Happiest Place on Earth- stayed at AoA.  Nice resort.  Kids had a great time.  1st visit for my ds who turned 5 yrs. old last month.  I am happy to say that we also visited DVC at SSR during our stay.  Count us in the AKV-DVC family.  I probably won't post much; I will be a lurker 
  <--- like this as I am doing now.


----------



## blossomz

Hello all!  Only 9 days and counting to Kidani!  Taking my friends with me for a week!  woo hop!


----------



## GoofyTraci

11 days for us!!!


----------



## blossomz

GoofyTraci said:


> 11 days for us!!!



OOH!  You will have to look for us!  We tend to wear our EARS a lot!  There will be a bunch of us!  Cannot wait!!


----------



## twinklebug

Kidani, tonight  Will post a pic or two for us all when I can wrangle the laptop from one of my teens. Any Kidani image requests?


----------



## GoofyTraci

Yes I know weird but I wanta see the gift shop in kidani? Any cool vinylmations? And what is the spend this and get this promo in the gift shop.


----------



## dlm1017

Hi,
I have looked and looked thru threads but have not found my answer. 
My dd's (2) have decided to join us for our October trip. I only booked a standard studio (at 11months)  for my husband and myself. I know we can all fit but I figured I would waitlist anyway for a bigger room. Trying to figure my best chance of getting a 1 br, Jambo or Kidani? Or should I waitlist in both? OR should I try for a 2 br? I have points for either. I do have a waitlist for BWV studio
 (since 7 months) but I have very little hope of that coming in due to Food and Wine.
Thanks!
Dana


----------



## floribr1

dlm1017 said:


> Hi,
> I have looked and looked thru threads but have not found my answer.
> My dd's (2) have decided to join us for our October trip. I only booked a standard studio (at 11months)  for my husband and myself. I know we can all fit but I figured I would waitlist anyway for a bigger room. Trying to figure my best chance of getting a 1 br, Jambo or Kidani? Or should I waitlist in both? OR should I try for a 2 br? I have points for either. I do have a waitlist for BWV studio
> (since 7 months) but I have very little hope of that coming in due to Food and Wine.
> Thanks!
> Dana



Honestly, your options for switching your reservation this close to your travel date are going to be quite limited... I just did a quick search for 1BR and 2BR villas for multiple dates in October, and there were a few nights here and there but not many consecutive nights. Would you consider Saratoga Springs? You would probably have more luck there.

In terms of 1BR vs. 2BR, that is really a personal choice you need to make. For me personally, I always go for more space whenver I have sufficient points.

Good luck!


----------



## taaren

AKV owners! I'm super excited I get to stay at your resort in mid-November! We'll be spending a few of the days at Universal most likely, so the distance from the WDW parks didn't bother me, and we may or may not go to one of the parks in the evening since we have the PAPs from the member special last year ... but I'm so looking forward to spending a couple of nights on my Savannah view balcony! 

I had booked a value studio at first, since it was open for 2 of the 3 nights we needed, but then decided the view really was that important since we won't get out to Florida that often, so went ahead and rented some extra points and upgraded the view and have a Kidani savannah view studio now.

The pool looks fabulous; I know my DS will love going there (although we'll be doing BCV for 5 nights prior to our AKV stay) ... is the pool over at Jambo? Or at Kidani? Or both? 

What's your favorite part of your resort that I shouldn't miss checking out?


----------



## psac

Hiya. We haven't stayed at Kidani yet, but we did Jambo back in April. Both places have a pool. People say the slide at Kidani is better, but the pool itself at Jambo is HUGE, with lots of pools chairs all over, including in shady areas, which we like sometimes to take a break from the sun. 

Keep in mind for the Savanna that the animals are mostly out between 3 and 6 pm, give or take. Try to spend some time in your room between those hours. They are out other times, but that's when we would see a dozen or more animals at once as opposed to one or two.  enjoy!!


----------



## RapunzelsGoodMom

nighttowll said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm just going to leave my request as is.
> 
> I did think of one other question. I was going to send the kids and our lone guy straight to the pool to get them out of the way while I checked in. Then I realized they may need a card to access the pool. If I can't send them to the pool, I'm sending them on a hidden Mickey hunt or something. There's no way I'm checking in with all them around, not after getting them all up at 4 in the morning. I don't think I can handle check in plus tired, grumpy, hyper excited kids running around.
> 
> Will I have issues with the pool? Or seeing that AK doesn't share grounds with any other resort, will it be open?



The pool at Kidani is great for early check-in.  They have showers and changing areas, etc. so no worries.  And they didn't ever check us for keys - I guess they figure only folks from Jambo will be coming over so no worries.

Tons for tweens to do.  Lots of hands-on learning opportunities and fun activities.  When you check in, you can probably grab some extras of the animal seek & find sheet (not sure what the real title is).  Lists all the animals on the Savannah and you can look for them and try to check them all off.  So fun for kids of all ages.  And at Kidani, there is a Savannah right by the pool so they could start even before you can get into your room.   Also, there is lunch by the pool there now but you can take the shuttle over to Jambo if you want more choices, check out the other side, etc.  Runs about every 10 minutes and is so easy.  

Have fun!


----------



## mskayjay

Hello and *help*!!!!!  I am seriously trying to not be too concerned about this but I'm really getting frantic  now.

I am not an owner and I was not able to rent a DVC rental for our trip but since this thread is for AKL(V) lovers as well I hope someone can help me out.  We are going down in October for a very special trip that unfortunately was not planned out in time do to several illnesses.  We are staying as standard resort guests and I booked Pool View rather than Standard View because I didn't want to stare at a roof or the buses.  The pool noise didn't seem like it would be a big deal until I Googled and looked for pictures/videos of the rooms and the music from the pool is sooo loud in the room and makes sitting on the patio seem unbearable.  

Can you offer some advice please.  It is just the two of us traveling for our birthdays and to celebrate our 30th anniversary so we are looking for a quieter trip.  Is there anywhere in the Pool Room views that is far enough away that you don't notice the noise and what are the hours that music is on?  Am I better off booking a standard view room and trying to request a specific room where the view might now be of a roof/the bus drop-off   and if so where/what room?  I've only ever stayed in Savanna views at Jambo and have no idea what to do.  

Thank you so much for any help.


----------



## nighttowll

mskayjay said:


> Hello and *help*!!!!!  I am seriously trying to not be too concerned about this but I'm really getting frantic  now.
> 
> I am not an owner and I was not able to rent a DVC rental for our trip but since this thread is for AKL(V) lovers as well I hope someone can help me out.  We are going down in October for a very special trip that unfortunately was not planned out in time do to several illnesses.  We are staying as standard resort guests and I booked Pool View rather than Standard View because I didn't want to stare at a roof or the buses.  The pool noise didn't seem like it would be a big deal until I Googled and looked for pictures/videos of the rooms and the music from the pool is sooo loud in the room and makes sitting on the patio seem unbearable.
> 
> Can you offer some advice please.  It is just the two of us traveling for our birthdays and to celebrate our 30th anniversary so we are looking for a quieter trip.  Is there anywhere in the Pool Room views that is far enough away that you don't notice the noise and what are the hours that music is on?  Am I better off booking a standard view room and trying to request a specific room where the view might now be of a roof/the bus drop-off   and if so where/what room?  I've only ever stayed in Savanna views at Jambo and have no idea what to do.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help.



We are actually in the third bead near the Timon elevator, and if you don't have a car, its a great location. Just go down the elevator, and you are at the bus stop. We are right over the end of the bus stop, but our view actually isn't that bad at all. There are trees that pretty much obscure the buses. We don't even see them unless we go out on the balcony and look down, and even then, it's just glimpses. I actually think its kind of a pretty view. We haven't had any issues hearing the buses either. If it is totally quiet, you can just barely make them out, but otherwise, no problems. We did notice that you can hear the pool activities all the way over here if you are on the balcony though, so I'm not sure I'd want to be right over by the pool. The pool activities start about noon and go pretty much continuously until evening when they play the poolside movie, so I wouldn't except the noise to quiet down until late. They have a number of scheduled games from bingo to trivia on top of the scheduled pool party. These all involve microphones, and we could hear them calling out bingo numbers all the way over by the buses.

Also, as others have said, try to be close to the lobby. I wouldn't want to be any farther away from it than we are (3 sections) in either direction. We are right by the buses, but its still a little bit of a walk to the lobby, farther than I'd like.

It really doesn't seem to me like any of the standard views are all that great compared to Savana, but I'd rather be close than look out a window when we are rarely in the room anyway. Good luck figuring it all out. Hope you end up with a nice view.


----------



## nighttowll

If anyone is interested, we are checking out tomorrow and have a few groceries left. 

Milk
Gatorade
Salsa
Ham lunch meat
A few other random things

I hate to throw it all out. 
If anyone is interested, let me know, and I will drop it with bell services, with your name on it. We leave at 9, so let me know by 8:30, otherwise I'm trashing it all.


----------



## franandaj

nighttowll said:


> If anyone is interested, we are checking out tomorrow and have a few groceries left.
> 
> Milk
> Gatorade
> Salsa
> Ham lunch meat
> A few other random things
> 
> I hate to throw it all out.
> If anyone is interested, let me know, and I will drop it with bell services, with your name on it. We leave at 9, so let me know by 8:30, otherwise I'm trashing it all.



I would just post this as a new thread on the DVC resorts section.  I did the same thing with our stay in February and it turned out that someone was staying in the room directly across the hall from us at BLT and they took almost all our leftovers.


----------



## ddixon1

Hello all;

I just received my closing docs in the mail yesterday. Purchasing DVC was one of the most foolish, most wonderful decisions of my life. I feel incredibly happy to know that I have just committed myself to yearly or every-other-year trips to DVC resorts. To cool for school!

We return to AKV-Jambo on rented points in December. This will be our 3rd trip to Jambo inside of a year. So the purchase seemed like a decent idea. We love this resort. It is so beyond relaxing and amazing.

Anyhow, just wanted to share my news.


----------



## J and R's mom

Congrats to ddixon1 above!

Confession time.  My husband and I visited AKL right after it was built (and well before DVC/Kidani was built there).  The lobby was nice but seemed too dark.  We walked down the hallway (past Boma) towards the elevators to check out the savannah views and the hall REEKED of stinky animals and pooh (and not the honey-lover "Pooh").  Worse than an ill-kept zoo.  We decided we never needed to stay there.   (Please read on before you ignite the flame thrower).

Flash forward 10+ years and a DVC contract.  My oldest was turning 10 and we decided to take her to WDW for her birthday.  We let her pick the resort.  She picked AKL.  We decided why not?  We'd give it a try and were only staying four nights anyway.

*WE LOVED IT!!!!  One of our BEST TRIPS EVER!!!!*

We stayed at Jambo house and LOVED our room.  The resort was awesome.  NO STINKY SMELLS!!!!!  (I guess they fixed that in the past 10+ years ).

We liked it SO MUCH that we're headed back there (voluntarily....no coercion from a soon to be 10-year-old) in December (9th-15th).  

All that back-story and confession aside, I have a question.  We were able to book a savanna view for that May trip, but only had the option of a Jambo standard view this time around (we just booked yesterday--only two months out--so we're thrilled to even get any room).  I have seen the map of the layout of the resort (see map here).  Can anyone enlighten me on which sections house the standard views?  My guess is anywhere it doesn't say "---- Savanna".  Is there an advantage to requesting a certain area within the standard views?  If so, where?

We are converts.  We hope to stay at Kidani one of these days.  They seem to get the better bus advantage, plus the rooms seem really nice.  We walked over and checked out the Kidani lobby and pool (and I was zeroed in the back by one of the spitting flowers--probably pay-back for my original negative thoughts about the resort ).


----------



## princessap

I am so glad I found this thread. We are renting points for akv next year for a one bedroom. I cannot decide whether to pick jambo or kidani?! It will be me, dh and three kids ages 2,5,7. 

It is the second half of our split stay after BLT so it will be the more relaxing part of our stay if that helps  

thanks


----------



## SamSam

princessap said:


> I am so glad I found this thread. We are renting points for akv next year for a one bedroom. I cannot decide whether to pick jambo or kidani?! It will be me, dh and three kids ages 2,5,7.
> 
> It is the second half of our split stay after BLT so it will be the more relaxing part of our stay if that helps
> 
> thanks



With the age of your kids, I would pick Kidani.  They have a wonderful Splash area next to the pool that little ones love.  We had twin almost 3 year olds with us last week and took them down there every day...favorite thing for them.


----------



## CTdaizy

I would say Kidani for a family of 5, as there's a second bathroom in the one bedroom.


----------



## ddixon1

J and R's mom said:


> Congrats to ddixon1 above!
> 
> Confession time.  My husband and I visited AKL right after it was built (and well before DVC/Kidani was built there).  The lobby was nice but seemed too dark.  We walked down the hallway (past Boma) towards the elevators to check out the savannah views and the hall REEKED of stinky animals and pooh (and not the honey-lover "Pooh").  Worse than an ill-kept zoo.  We decided we never needed to stay there.   (Please read on before you ignite the flame thrower).
> 
> Flash forward 10+ years and a DVC contract.  My oldest was turning 10 and we decided to take her to WDW for her birthday.  We let her pick the resort.  She picked AKL.  We decided why not?  We'd give it a try and were only staying four nights anyway.
> 
> *WE LOVED IT!!!!  One of our BEST TRIPS EVER!!!!*
> 
> We stayed at Jambo house and LOVED our room.  The resort was awesome.  NO STINKY SMELLS!!!!!  (I guess they fixed that in the past 10+ years ).
> 
> We liked it SO MUCH that we're headed back there (voluntarily....no coercion from a soon to be 10-year-old) in December (9th-15th).
> 
> All that back-story and confession aside, I have a question.  We were able to book a savanna view for that May trip, but only had the option of a Jambo standard view this time around (we just booked yesterday--only two months out--so we're thrilled to even get any room).  I have seen the map of the layout of the resort (see map here).  Can anyone enlighten me on which sections house the standard views?  My guess is anywhere it doesn't say "---- Savanna".  Is there an advantage to requesting a certain area within the standard views?  If so, where?
> 
> We are converts.  We hope to stay at Kidani one of these days.  They seem to get the better bus advantage, plus the rooms seem really nice.  We walked over and checked out the Kidani lobby and pool (and I was zeroed in the back by one of the spitting flowers--probably pay-back for my original negative thoughts about the resort ).


Thanks for the welcome!

The standards views for Jambo seem to be the non-pool and main savanna views. 

However, you may be able to score a "people pen" view. These are for the rooms at the very end of the Zebra (and maybe Kudu?) trails, located in the "Y" that the end of the trails form.

We had a non-DVC "standard" view room for our stay in January. We LOVED our room and the view! For DVC, that area would be rooms 5572-5584 or 5543-5555.

It was quite the trek down the hallway, but the view was worth it. Plus it was so much quieter at the end of the hall.

We'll just miss you -- we will be there from 12/4-12/8.

Have a wonderful trip! And thanks again.


----------



## J and R's mom

ddixon1 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> The standards views for Jambo seem to be the non-pool and main savanna views.
> 
> However, you may be able to score a "people pen" view. These are for the rooms at the very end of the Zebra (and maybe Kudu?) trails, located in the "Y" that the end of the trails form.
> 
> We had a non-DVC "standard" view room for our stay in January. We LOVED our room and the view! For DVC, that area would be rooms 5572-5584 or 5543-5555.
> 
> It was quite the trek down the hallway, but the view was worth it. Plus it was so much quieter at the end of the hall.
> 
> We'll just miss you -- we will be there from 12/4-12/8.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip! And thanks again.



Thanks for the awesome information.  Have a wonderful trip to your new "home" in December!


----------



## NDQuietman

Leaving for our first stay at AKL this Sunday, staying in a 3BR Grand Villa at Jambo, very excited !


----------



## NDQuietman

Can anyone provide info on what coffee maker and how much coffee is provided in the large Jambo villas? Trying to decide whether to bring some.


----------



## psac

NDQuietman said:


> Can anyone provide info on what coffee maker and how much coffee is provided in the large Jambo villas? Trying to decide whether to bring some.



All DVC villas in WDW have a 12-cup basket filter coffee maker. Usually you get two coffee packs, which they should refill on a full service day, if you have one (8 days or more).  I don't know if they refill on a trash and towel day. 

We always bring our own coffee so we can make a pot every day.


----------



## NDQuietman

Thanks ! Regular filter, or pods work best ?


----------



## psac

NDQuietman said:


> Thanks ! Regular filter, or pods work best ?



The ones they give you are sort of prepackaged in a self-contained filter, but we just bring regular filters (12 cup basket, not cone), and loose coffee.


----------



## LLWDW

They say there are no silly questions but... is there a door between the bath and the rest of the unit in a 1 bedroom? (I can't see it in the layout on the site.)


----------



## DumboFan

Does anyone know what the main doors are made of? Can we put magnets on them? We're celebrating my DD's Sweet 16 with her 2 best friends & the girls want to decorate the door for her. 

Thanks!!


----------



## twinklebug

LLWDW said:


> They say there are no silly questions but... is there a door between the bath and the rest of the unit in a 1 bedroom? (I can't see it in the layout on the site.)



Not silly at all... the jacuzzi bath is incorporated into the master bedroom, with a dividing wall but no door in most DVCs.  Looks to me from the image below that Jambo house has a sliding door between the hallway and the jacuzzi area. The commode has a door, but to get to it you have to go through the bath area.

I've seen a swinging door in pictures of Kidani's 1br master bath, not sure why they wouldn't have used the sliding door also.

Jambo 2 br unit, (1 br + studio):






DumboFan said:


> Does anyone know what the main doors are made of? Can we put magnets on them? We're celebrating my DD's Sweet 16 with her 2 best friends & the girls want to decorate the door for her.
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi, the unit doors are made of carved wood or something made to look like it. 

The villa resorts discourage personalizing the doors (hallway side and sliders/balcony) The idea being they want the units to look uniform and tidy. I'd hate to see the girl's hearts broken if a housekeeper removes what they worked to create. Best to keep anything special on the inside.

What may be fun for them is to bring some party lights to drape over the counters or bedposts. Keep in mind balloons are not permitted at AKV.


----------



## LLWDW

Thanks twinklebug.  It's so great to find answers, whatever the question. After much internal debate I think we are going to AKL Jambo :


----------



## hthrbells

I would love to see recent pictures if anyone has them.  We are new owners and are planning a trip for Dec 2014.  We cant wait!


----------



## aaarcher86

Just booked our 2014 trip this morning! So excited! It felt good to finally get it booked!


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

aaarcher86 said:
			
		

> Just booked our 2014 trip this morning! So excited! It felt good to finally get it booked!



Congrats. We just booked ours a few days ago. 2br savanna at Kidani for Memorial Day weekend. Taking the grandkids this trip.


----------



## ltmoko

Going in 2 weeks, try to post some pics when I return!


----------



## Lucille1963

Are bathrobes provided in the Studios at Jambo House?


----------



## LisaS

Lucille1963 said:


> Are bathrobes provided in the Studios at Jambo House?


There might be bathrobes in the Club Level studios but there will not be any in any of the other booking categories (Savanna View, Standard View, Value).


----------



## kittyab

Does anyone know if the 1 bedroom villa has a dishwasher?


----------



## mumto3girls

kittyab said:


> Does anyone know if the 1 bedroom villa has a dishwasher?



Yes, all DVC one bedrooms will have a dishwasher.  Only the studios do not.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Okay, so I own at AKV, but I really don't know the answer to this one....Are there Dedicated 2 bedrooms at Kidani, and are you most likely to get one if you booked a 2 bedroom like you do at OKW?  I don't recall my reservation saying anything about dedicated or lock off.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dianeschlicht said:


> Okay, so I own at AKV, but I really don't know the answer to this one....Are there Dedicated 2 bedrooms at Kidani, and are you most likely to get one if you booked a 2 bedroom like you do at OKW?  I don't recall my reservation saying anything about dedicated or lock off.



Yes there are and they are a booking category.   If you had booked a lock off it would state that otherwise the dedicated are just listed as 2 bedrooms.


----------



## kittyab

I was wondering if we decide to go with the deluxe studio, how far away is the laundry facilities?


----------



## weswife

We just book AKV!!!! This will be our 1st stay, Oct.26-31/14!!!! We will be in Jambo House staying in a HC room due to our DD. I have started studying the resort, it looks beautiful!! I enjoyed looking at all the pics


----------



## franandaj

weswife said:


> We just book AKV!!!! This will be our 1st stay, Oct.26-31/14!!!! We will be in Jambo House staying in a HC room due to our DD. I have started studying the resort, it looks beautiful!! I enjoyed looking at all the pics



Congrats!


----------



## piratesfirst

Could someone help me out with what kitchen supplies come in a jambo studio? I know there is a small fridge and microwave, what else? Are there any dishes or should we bring some paper products? Leaving tomorrow for our first dvc stay on rented points aand trying to finalize my packing! Thanks!!


----------



## twinklebug

piratesfirst said:


> Could someone help me out with what kitchen supplies come in a jambo studio? I know there is a small fridge and microwave, what else? Are there any dishes or should we bring some paper products? Leaving tomorrow for our first dvc stay on rented points aand trying to finalize my packing! Thanks!!



A Toaster and a 12 cup coffee maker are there too.

Disney supplies paper plates, bowls and plastic cutlery, ceramic mugs and glass cups.  Also provided are small sponge, Palmolive and paper towels.

To supplement this, I've been bringing my own plastic bowls, some larger mugs, and a sharp knife of our own.

I also pack my own coffee and filters, although the new brand they're using is quite decent, it's still not enough for a long stay.


----------



## piratesfirst

Thank you!


----------



## krazy4crusing

Hi All,

We have just booked our first stay at AKL in a Savannah view room and I have a couple of questions. 

What time is check out?
Do they still use refillable mugs?
Do they have dedicated studios?

Thanks so much!


----------



## 1971DBday

Countdown C[FONT=&quot]heck!!!!!  200 days from today![/FONT]


----------



## ddixon1

1971DBday said:


> Countdown C[FONT=&quot]heck!!!!!  200 days from today![/FONT]


3 days for us!


----------



## CTdaizy

We are here now, checked in on Nov. 22, leaving tomorrow. Can't wait to set a new countdown clock. We are soo sad to leave.


----------



## J and R's mom

krazy4crusing said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have just booked our first stay at AKL in a Savannah view room and I have a couple of questions.
> 
> What time is check out?
> Do they still use refillable mugs?
> Do they have dedicated studios?
> 
> Thanks so much!



*Check out--11:00am

Refillable mugs?--Yes.  Still fill them at the Quick Service location by pool area (if staying at Jambo...Kidani has it's own refill locations in gift shop and probably by the pool)

Dedicated Studios--Yes. Here's a map for Jambo House.  Not sure on a Kidani map of locations.*

We were thoroughly surprised (in a good way) at our first stay at AKV-Jambo House back in May 2013.  So much so that we are headed back there next week.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## DisneyDiana

11 more days until our pre-Christmas trip! Can't wait!!


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

So excited we just love it here!  I didn't think I'd be staying here again till may but yesterday I decided to add a night to out BWV stay but there was no availability so we are coming over to AKV for Christmas Eve!


----------



## lovin'fl

Can't believe I haven't posted in this thread.  We added on 100 AKV points this year and have our 1st trip there coming up in just 2 weeks (from tomorrow).  I cannot wait!!!  Our very 1st WDW trip as a family was in 2003 and we stayed off site.  That trip we fell in love with WDW and I longed to stay on site and at AKL...that was my dream resort.  Our 2nd trip was on site but POR was all we could afford (family of 5 so we couldn't do value hotels at that time or we would have).  After that trip we bought into DVC at OKW and when AKV opened, I wanted in.  We finally bought in this year (via resale and got in for a great price too...$66pp).  SIL owns here too and our Xmas trip is a big family trip with 15 of us in 4 villas.  I have a question...does anyone have a picture of the door to their villa...and are the doors magnetic (trying to plan decorations for Xmas)?  Also, what are the other stops the ME makes typically?  TIA!!!


----------



## J and R's mom

lovin'fl said:


> ....Also, what are the other stops the ME makes typically?  TIA!!!



Congrats on your new purchase and upcoming trip!

Not sure if I have pictures of the door...I'll have to check.

But, during our May 2013 trip, the ME bus stopped at AoA and one other resort (but I can't remember which now) before we made it over to AKV.  I'm not sure how often (if ever) they change the ME rotations, though.


----------



## J and R's mom

lovin'fl said:


> ...does anyone have a picture of the door to their villa...and are the doors magnetic (trying to plan decorations for Xmas)?   TIA!!!



Here's a picture of the door.  Sorry that's it's partly obstructed.  I have no idea if it is magnetic.


----------



## lovin'fl

J and R's mom said:


> Here's a picture of the door.  Sorry that's it's partly obstructed.  I have no idea if it is magnetic.



Thanks...cute kiddos!!!   Looks like a wooden door....hmmm.


----------



## twinklebug

lovin'fl said:


> ... are the doors magnetic (trying to plan decorations for Xmas)?




The doors are wooden on the outside, but I'm sure there is metal in there somewhere (FL fire codes). Decorations hanging on the outside of the door will be removed by housekeeping and management without notice, however you can decorate the interior of your room as you see fit so long as it's not on the balcony.

We brought down a small tree for the room and draped a string of Christmas lights over the tv stand As I didn't want to damage the walls with tape or those pull-strip hangers.


----------



## J and R's mom

We are heading to AKV in 4 DAYS!!  

I was completing online check-in and it gave me options for a room request.  We are in a 1BR, Standard view, Jambo House.  But they offered up an Arushu, Kudo, or Sunset savannah view for me to pick from.  Is this accurate for a Standard view room?  Or is that just what they always have up for everyone?

If it IS accurate, which area(s) have the best standard view room views?  We have never stayed in standard view before and would like some help.


----------



## anne0866

So excited, we'll be at AKV Kidani in 9 nine days for a 10 day trip.  We are new DVC owners (bought at VGF) and this is our first DVC trip.  We have only ever stayed at Value resorts - so this will be quite the upgrade for us!

I have read through this entire thread, thank you for all the useful info, and photos!


----------



## psac

anne0866 said:


> So excited, we'll be at AKV Kidani in 9 nine days for a 10 day trip.  We are new DVC owners (bought at VGF) and this is our first DVC trip.  We have only ever stayed at Value resorts - so this will be quite the upgrade for us!
> 
> I have read through this entire thread, thank you for all the useful info, and photos!



Enjoy! Hope you love it!


----------



## lovin'fl

twinklebug said:


> The doors are wooden on the outside, but I'm sure there is metal in there somewhere (FL fire codes). Decorations hanging on the outside of the door will be removed by housekeeping and management without notice, however you can decorate the interior of your room as you see fit so long as it's not on the balcony.
> 
> We brought down a small tree for the room and draped a string of Christmas lights over the tv stand As I didn't want to damage the walls with tape or those pull-strip hangers.



I bought a small tree and ornaments to bring too.  I also got window stickies for the balcony door.  Can't wait...only 12 more days (just hope the weather doesn't cause us any delays...fingers crossed).


----------



## pirateprincess81

psac said:


> Enjoy! Hope you love it!



We also only ever stayed at value resorts prior to joining DVC and it was such a huge difference.  You're going to love it


----------



## suemom2kay

Hi Everyone,

Don't know many on this thread... scheduled to arrive at Kidani 1/16/14, first 2 nights studio SV, then a week in a 1 bedroom SV... can NOT wait!!!!

This stay will be 3 weeks after laparoscopic abdominal surgery so I will be renting a scooter and spending more time relaxing at the resort than our usual style...

So excited for the rest and relaxation!!!


----------



## jerseygal

Hope that you enjoy AKV and that your rest and relaxation is GREAT!

ENJOY AND BEST OF LUCK WITH YOUR RECUPERATION! HAPPY TRAVELS!


----------



## suemom2kay

jerseygal said:


> Hope that you enjoy AKV and that your rest and relaxation is GREAT!
> 
> ENJOY AND BEST OF LUCK WITH YOUR RECUPERATION! HAPPY TRAVELS!



Thanks Jerseygal!  Where in Jersey are you from?  I grew up in Cedar Grove, NJ.  Live just over the border in PA nowadays...


----------



## franandaj

suemom2kay said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Don't know many on this thread... scheduled to arrive at Kidani 1/16/14, first 2 nights studio SV, then a week in a 1 bedroom SV... can NOT wait!!!!
> 
> This stay will be 3 weeks after laparoscopic abdominal surgery so I will be renting a scooter and spending more time relaxing at the resort than our usual style...
> 
> So excited for the rest and relaxation!!!



Not sure what that is, but good luck on the surgery!

You will love AKV for the relaxation factor!  I just love sitting on the balcony watching the animals in the afternoon. It's nice to have the kitchen to just relax and make something nice and simple for dinner while enjoying the view!


----------



## jerseygal

Cedar Grove...I know the area....

We've had many "stops" in Jersey...Bergen County, Middlesex County,
and lastly Monmouth County down by Red Bank, Middletown, Holmdel....Exit 114 off the Parkway..

Hope you enjoy your stay! Our family was at Kidani, our home resort, probably about 3 summers ago...We thoroughly ENJOYED it!!! Loved everything about it, except for the fact that at that time, there was no refillable drink station by the Kidani pool. Maybe DVC has since changed that???  Also, we had vacationed in the heart of the very humid weather, August, and there were a lot of bees for some reason by some chairs by the pool??? Other than that, FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!

 HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## boswellnakia

Is there a laundry area on the 5th floor of Jambo?  I'm in a Value Studio and will need to wash clothes over our next trip.  Looking at an AKL resort map, I only see two public laundry areas...one on Level 1 past Simba's Playhouse and one on Level 2 at the end of the Arusha Savanna wing.  Are these the only two options?

Thanks!


----------



## eangel12

I would love some opinions! We are debating between savannah view or just doing the value room at AKV-Kidani. Our boys will be 4 and 2...both love animals. The last time we went to Disney when the oldest was 2, we stayed at Beach Club and never once looked out the window of our room. We hit the parks, LOVE pool time and sleep in the room. Wondering if we could save some $$ by doing value instead of savannah view!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## twinklebug

eangel12 said:


> I would love some opinions! We are debating between savannah view or just doing the value room at AKV-Kidani. Our boys will be 4 and 2...both love animals. The last time we went to Disney when the oldest was 2, we stayed at Beach Club and never once looked out the window of our room. We hit the parks, LOVE pool time and sleep in the room. Wondering if we could save some $$ by doing value instead of savannah view!! Thanks in advance!!



Kidani has Savanna and Standard view rooms.
Jambo has Savanna, Standard and Value view rooms.

In my opinion, at Kidani I will always reserve a Savanna view and make a request for the Sunset Savanna (giraffe & zebra.) We had a Standard view for 2 nights one trip to save on points, and although the room was identical to the others at Kidani, I really missed the savanna.

Jambo, on the other hand... value rooms may or may not look out on a savanna view. MS will not allow requests since there are so few to start with. Typically the value rooms will have a view of a people pen. We had one our very first stay, it wasn't bad, but it was ice cold out and I never stepped onto the balcony. Did have a couple of giraffe who slept with their heads on the branches of the tree outside our room though.


----------



## twinklebug

boswellnakia said:


> Is there a laundry area on the 5th floor of Jambo?  I'm in a Value Studio and will need to wash clothes over our next trip.  Looking at an AKL resort map, I only see two public laundry areas...one on Level 1 past Simba's Playhouse and one on Level 2 at the end of the Arusha Savanna wing.  Are these the only two options?
> 
> Thanks!



It's been a long time since we stayed at Jambo, but I seem to recall a laundry room on the fourth floor near the elevators.


----------



## LisaS

eangel12:  There is a great map of the DVC rooms on the 5th floor of Jambo House here: http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5.php.  The Value rooms are the ones along the Giraffe and Ostrich trails. A Value room can have a view of the pool area, the parking lot or an alcove of the Sunset Savanna. There aren't many Value rooms so you should book right at 11 months from check-in for your best chance of booking one.

boswellnakia: The DVC laundry room is on the 5th floor at the lobby end of the Zebra trail. The door to the laundry room requires a keycard (maybe your Magic Band will work too).


----------



## eangel12

So Kidani only has standard, no value? That is good to know! We definitely want to stay at Kidani for the pool area!! 

There are so many decisions to make!!


----------



## LisaS

eangel12 said:


> So Kidani only has standard, no value? That is good to know! We definitely want to stay at Kidani for the pool area!!
> 
> There are so many decisions to make!!


Kidani has Savanna View and Standard View rooms.  Jambo House has those two booking categories plus Value and Club Level.


----------



## Butler_chic07

So excited! Officially booked our first reservation as DVC owners.

I've always loved AKL and was super excited when my DH agreed to purchase at AKL.

Cannot wait, it's only 164 days away. WhooooHooooo!

Since there is only 2 of us we are staying in a Standard View Studio. Anyone have  any suggestions or ideas for us? Or even room request ideas?

It's our anniversary trip, so it's going to be extra special anyways.

I'm just thrilled that I have to find something to occupy my time and thoughts for 164 days! 


So thrilled to be at AKL is 164 days...


----------



## DisneyDiana

Butler_chic07 said:


> So excited! Officially booked our first reservation as DVC owners.
> 
> I've always loved AKL and was super excited when my DH agreed to purchase at AKL.
> 
> Cannot wait, it's only 164 days away. WhooooHooooo!
> 
> Since there is only 2 of us we are staying in a Standard View Studio. Anyone have  any suggestions or ideas for us? Or even room request ideas?
> 
> It's our anniversary trip, so it's going to be extra special anyways.
> 
> I'm just thrilled that I have to find something to occupy my time and thoughts for 164 days!
> 
> 
> So thrilled to be at AKL is 164 days...



We check in in 164 days too!  It is soo awesome the first time you check in on your points. Meet me at Uzima pool bar your first drink is on me. Congratulations!


----------



## puppytrainer

We'll be there with you!! Checking in in 168 days for our first AKL stay as an owner too. Can't wait to be there!


----------



## wbl2745

In 164 days (June 14) we're checking into a two bedroom savanna view and a studio standard view at AKV, Kidani Village for my whole family. (I've used all of my 2012, 2013, and 2014 points at VGC to pull this together.) 

My question is about the buses. Are there any times of day when Kidani Village is the second stop for the buses, which means that they might be full. Should we consider walking over to Jambo House for some buses?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## kstorms27

Butler_chic07 said:


> So excited! Officially booked our first reservation as DVC owners.
> 
> I've always loved AKL and was super excited when my DH agreed to purchase at AKL.
> 
> Cannot wait, it's only 164 days away. WhooooHooooo!
> 
> Since there is only 2 of us we are staying in a Standard View Studio. Anyone have  any suggestions or ideas for us? Or even room request ideas?
> 
> It's our anniversary trip, so it's going to be extra special anyways.
> 
> I'm just thrilled that I have to find something to occupy my time and thoughts for 164 days!
> 
> 
> So thrilled to be at AKL is 164 days...



If you can afford it. I would definitely get a savanna view and request the Sunset Savanna. My wife and I just celebrated our 10 yr anniversary in 1 bedroom with Savanna view. So amazing! So worth it! Enjoy!


----------



## lovin'fl

wbl2745 said:


> In 164 days (June 14) we're checking into a two bedroom savanna view and a studio standard view at AKV, Kidani Village for my whole family. (I've used all of my 2012, 2013, and 2014 points at VGC to pull this together.)
> 
> My question is about the buses. Are there any times of day when Kidani Village is the second stop for the buses, which means that they might be full. Should we consider walking over to Jambo House for some buses?
> 
> Thanks!
> Bill



We were just there last week...1st stay as AKV owners...LOVED it!  My very fave resort now.  

The buses...the park buses pick you up at Kidani and then stop at Jambo before heading to the parks...when coming in they go right to Kidani.  That is every time.  The Downtown Disney bus at Kidani heads right out and on the way back stops at Jambo and then Kidani.  The buses were never full (only coming back from stuff on Christmas Eve).

If you need to go over to Jambo and the shuttle isn't around or it's full (I did see that get filled up a couple times)...you can grab the 1st park bus and get off at Jambo.

All you who have a trip coming up...ENJOY!!!  It's awesome at AKV!!!!!


----------



## aaarcher86

Do any of the studios at Kidani connect to other studios?  Contemplating 2 studios over a 1 bedroom if anyone has any insight one way or the other.  

I know it won't be a guaranteed connection if it's even possible.  Thinking it would be nicer to have 2 beds.


----------



## kristenrice

aaarcher86 said:


> Do any of the studios at Kidani connect to other studios?  Contemplating 2 studios over a 1 bedroom if anyone has any insight one way or the other.  I know it won't be a guaranteed connection if it's even possible.  Thinking it would be nicer to have 2 beds.


 
There are no connecting studios in any DVC resort.  There are also no 1BR's in any DVC resort that will have 2 beds.  All 1BR's have a king bed in the bedroom and a sleeper sofa in the living room.  OKW, BLT and AKV also have he sleeper chair,


----------



## dwelty

I figured I would ask here since AKL was one of the first resorts to convert to magic bands.  We will be staying at a Kidani in mid January.  I have already received my bands, connected our passes and credit card and done on line check in giving them my cell number to text me when the room is ready.  We arrive in Orlando well after check in time.  Is there any reason why we will have to go the the front desk to check in, or can we just go straight to our room?


----------



## lovin'fl

dwelty said:


> I figured I would ask here since AKL was one of the first resorts to convert to magic bands.  We will be staying at a Kidani in mid January.  I have already received my bands, connected our passes and credit card and done on line check in giving them my cell number to text me when the room is ready.  We arrive in Orlando well after check in time.  Is there any reason why we will have to go the the front desk to check in, or can we just go straight to our room?



You still go to the desk to find out what room you are in and if it's ready.


----------



## RobynPrincess

Is there a thread for AKL like the new VGF thread and BLT thread with room numbers and pictures of the view from those room numbers?


----------



## MommyBell08




----------



## J and R's mom

RobynPrincess said:


> Is there a thread for AKL like the new VGF thread and BLT thread with room numbers and pictures of the view from those room numbers?



Not sure about a thread, but maybe this map will help some.  There is a link towards the bottom of the map that says "room views", although there aren't that many pictures posted on it.


----------



## NicoleLarson

RobynPrincess said:
			
		

> Is there a thread for AKL like the new VGF thread and BLT thread with room numbers and pictures of the view from those room numbers?



You can go to dvcnews and go to room finder.  It won't give you every room but a lot are on there.


----------



## NicoleLarson

Did they reclassify all the sunset savannah as standard view?  We booked standard but have a great view.  We are in the middle looking directly at kidani.  Did we get lucky?  I requested kudu trail and noticed today that's what this section is called.


----------



## NDQuietman

RobynPrincess said:


> Is there a thread for AKL like the new VGF thread and BLT thread with room numbers and pictures of the view from those room numbers?


I posted pics from 5564, it's the 3br grand villa but may give an idea of the view from that area.


----------



## WAHkoMom

We bought 160 AKV points while on the Fantasy last summer, and I just booked a 2BR at Kidani with Savanna view in August!!  (I need to update my ticker!)

Now I'll go back and read some posts - - I'll start about mid-2013 I think.


----------



## psac

NicoleLarson said:


> Did they reclassify all the sunset savannah as standard view?  We booked standard but have a great view.  We are in the middle looking directly at kidani.  Did we get lucky?  I requested kudu trail and noticed today that's what this section is called.



The ones that were reclassified were the ones with the view of the "people pens" -- the big fenced in areas to hold people in the event of an evacuation. Otherwise you probably just got lucky!! Woo hoo!



WAHkoMom said:


> We bought 160 AKV points while on the Fantasy last summer, and I just booked a 2BR at Kidani with Savanna view in August!!  (I need to update my ticker!)
> 
> Now I'll go back and read some posts - - I'll start about mid-2013 I think.



Congrats! We bought last year after a cash Jambo stay and now can't wait to try Kidani in March/April. Loved the Fantasy as well!


----------



## dwelty

lovin'fl said:


> You still go to the desk to find out what room you are in and if it's ready.



I'm confused.  During on line check in they asked me if I wanted to receive a text when my room is ready.  I have gotten those before with the room number included.  My question is, once I receive this text can I just go to my room and use the band to enter, or will I still have to talk with someone at the front desk first?


----------



## Doug7856

dwelty said:


> I'm confused.  During on line check in they asked me if I wanted to receive a text when my room is ready.  I have gotten those before with the room number included.  My question is, once I receive this text can I just go to my room and use the band to enter, or will I still have to talk with someone at the front desk first?



When we stayed in November, the text messaging wasn't even working. We still needed to go to the front desk for them to scan our bands.

Also, be aware that even though we denied charging privileges to our 10 year old during the online check in, he was given charging privileges. The front desk noted a recent incident where a 10 year old had charged over $500 in the game room. We had the privileges removed at check in.


----------



## lovin'fl

dwelty said:


> I'm confused.  During on line check in they asked me if I wanted to receive a text when my room is ready.  I have gotten those before with the room number included.  My question is, once I receive this text can I just go to my room and use the band to enter, or will I still have to talk with someone at the front desk first?



Once they have 'bypass the desk' set up to work with the Magic Bands...but right now you still have to pop in at the desk on arrival.


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

dwelty said:


> I'm confused.  During on line check in they asked me if I wanted to receive a text when my room is ready.  I have gotten those before with the room number included.  My question is, once I receive this text can I just go to my room and use the band to enter, or will I still have to talk with someone at the front desk first?



You still have to go to the lobby desk. Go to the online check in line. They will verify that all the info that you set up online is correct. If your room is not ready they will verify your # to send the text too. Once you get the text with your room number u can go right to your room.


----------



## Anna114

I just booked an 8 day stay. I tried to book at our VWL but almost all of the days were not available. They offered us OKW and SSR.. as usual but was pleasantly surprised when AKL studio Savannah view was available. We have never stayed here and am really looking forward to it. I was just wondering, with the Savannah view, how often we will see animals. Is it you might get lucky or are they plentiful? My husband is planning on bringing his really good camera is it worth the schlep?


----------



## nooch

.


----------



## nooch

You can see the animals at all hours.  The type varies based on time of day and which savannah you're on, but we had giraffes sleep right outside our balcony nightly.  Pretty cool.  Enjoy.


----------



## twinklebug

Anna114 said:


> I just booked an 8 day stay. I tried to book at our VWL but almost all of the days were not available. They offered us OKW and SSR.. as usual but was pleasantly surprised when AKL studio Savannah view was available. We have never stayed here and am really looking forward to it. I was just wondering, with the Savannah view, how often we will see animals. Is it you might get lucky or are they plentiful? My husband is planning on bringing his really good camera is it worth the schlep?



If he's a true photography enthusiast, I definitely think it's worth him bringing his good camera along. Even if your room doesn't have animals directly in front of it all the time, there are other viewing areas that do.

Take note, the keepers bring the animals in for a few hours every morning for tire rotations, etc.


----------



## mumto3girls

Anna114 said:


> I just booked an 8 day stay. I tried to book at our VWL but almost all of the days were not available. They offered us OKW and SSR.. as usual but was pleasantly surprised when AKL studio Savannah view was available. We have never stayed here and am really looking forward to it. I was just wondering, with the Savannah view, how often we will see animals. Is it you might get lucky or are they plentiful? My husband is planning on bringing his really good camera is it worth the schlep?



I am usually the one who takes all the photographs in our family, but at AKL even my husband takes tons of photos.  The first time we stayed there, my younger daughter and I flew down earlier in the day with all the luggage so we could get us settled.  My husband and older girls were coming later that night.  Right after we checked in, there were giraffes right outside our balcony.  I took pics and texted them to him.  I'll never forget him texting back and asking if the animals were really that close.  It is really an awesome place to stay.  Enjoy!


----------



## Anna114

Wow, I was already really looking forward to the trip. Now even more so. Thanks everyone.

Sent from my awesome iPad using DISBoards


----------



## delilah

If you like taking pictures, avoid a room on Pembe savannah.  I have owned at AKV ever since they opened back in 2008, and have stayed in a Pembe room twice.  They take the animals in from Pembe beginning about 6:30-7am, and they don't come back out until after 9 am. It is mildly entertaining to watch them do this.   The particular animals on that savannah like to hide in woods.  So, if you are in a 4th or 5th floor room, like we were, you can't see them at all. You can't really take good pictures from up there throught the thick vegetation.  Mainly, I got a good view of Florida scrub and the buildings beyond Disney.  I haven't stayed on a lower floor, so, I don't know what that is like.  I have stayed at AKL/AKV  often enough that my favorite thing to do on vacation is to sit on the balcony with my coffee and breakfast, and watch and take pictures of animals. I have taken more good pictures of the animals from the balcony than on the Safari.  Whether it is worth it to take the good camera with several lenses on the plane is a personal decision.  Usually if I am staying at AKV and/or planning to go somewhere else in addition to Disneyworld, I take it.  Otherwise, I take a nice  point and shoot.  My camera bag takes up nearly my entire carry on, though. I put it in a slightly larger bag, and am able to get some of my other essentials, like my lap top, Ipad, wallet, etc in there. 

Anyway, I brought my big camera the trip we stayed on Pembe, and I was so disappointed.  A waste of carry on space, for sure.  I can totally deal with the hotels that don't have views from the balconies, as long as they aren't charging a premium of points for the view.


----------



## nighttowll

We didn't even have a savana view, and we still saw plenty of animals. They aren't hard to seek out. There are multiple animal overlooks, some inside, some outside. You can see them from the lobby and even while you walk down the halls. There are windows to look out throughout the hallways at least at Kidani there were. I feel like we saw more animals walking up and down the hallways than anything. We would be in a hurry to get to the bus stop or something and then get distracted watching animals out the hall windows, although the hall views are more limited, because the windows are smaller, or sides of buildings might get in the way, then the official viewing areas are.


----------



## delilah

nighttowll said:


> We didn't even have a savana view, and we still saw plenty of animals. They aren't hard to seek out. There are multiple animal overlooks, some inside, some outside. You can see them from the lobby and even while you walk down the halls. There are windows to look out throughout the hallways at least at Kidani there were. I feel like we saw more animals walking up and down the hallways than anything. We would be in a hurry to get to the bus stop or something and then get distracted watching animals out the hall windows, although the hall views are more limited, because the windows are smaller, or sides of buildings might get in the way, then the official viewing areas are.



This is true; however, if a person paid for a savanna view, they might want to be able to see animals from their room balcony, don't you think?  Savanna view costs more money than standard view.  If I don't pay extra for savanna I am happy to see animals from the common areas and hallways.  If I weren't going to book a savanna room, I probably wouldn't stay at AKV.  Too far from parks, and one of our favorite restaurants is Boma.  So, normally, even if I don't stay at AKV, I get to see animals.  But, on those trips, I wouldn't devote my entire carry on to bringing the DSLR and lenses, and having to check all of my other belongings.  Like I said, bringing the big camera if not staying where there is something to photograph is a waste of a carry on, puts excessive wear and tear on an expensive piece of equipment.  Getting charged for a savanna view when all you can see is tree tops, drive ways, and Florida scrub is a waste of points.


----------



## nighttowll

delilah said:


> This is true; however, if a person paid for a savanna view, they might want to be able to see animals from their room balcony, don't you think?  Savanna view costs more money than standard view.  If I don't pay extra for savanna I am happy to see animals from the common areas and hallways.  If I weren't going to book a savanna room, I probably wouldn't stay at AKV.  Too far from parks, and one of our favorite restaurants is Boma.  So, normally, even if I don't stay at AKV, I get to see animals.  But, on those trips, I wouldn't devote my entire carry on to bringing the DSLR and lenses, and having to check all of my other belongings.  Like I said, bringing the big camera if not staying where there is something to photograph is a waste of a carry on, puts excessive wear and tear on an expensive piece of equipment.  Getting charged for a savanna view when all you can see is tree tops, drive ways, and Florida scrub is a waste of points.



Sorry if it sounded like I was suggesting to just forget the Savanna view. I just wanted to point out that there are a variety of different areas to see the animals besides the room balcony. Even if you have great views of the animals on the savanna, you only see the animals in your area, not all the other types, so some people might be interested to know there are other great spots to see and photograph all the other types of animals as well. 

I'm not sure about trees and scrub, but you shouldn't see any roads, pools, tennis courts, etc, as those all run along one side of the resort, and the Savanna runs along the other.


----------



## twinklebug

nighttowll said:


> I'm not sure about trees and scrub, but you shouldn't see any roads, pools, tennis courts, etc, as those all run along one side of the resort, and the Savanna runs along the other.




I think Delilah was referring to the Pembe Savanna view rooms, those are on the north, "outside" loop, and their viewing is different than the Sunset Savanna. The animals on Pembe are unique and seem to hide more than those on Sunset, and the view is looking outward, not toward other Kidani rooms across the way so you will see lots of tree tops and a few non-Disney buildings off in the distance.

We have always had Sunset views while at Kidani, with exception to one night on Pembe. I did not care for it as the only animal we saw all evening over the course of 3 hours was a rabbit. I paid the room-change fee to move over to a Sunset room for the remaining nights. I wouldn't have been upset with our room if there had been any small group of Savanna animals out there to see other than Mr Bunny (he was cute but a bit hard to watch from the third floor looking almost straight down. )


----------



## Anna114

nighttowll said:


> Sorry if it sounded like I was suggesting to just forget the Savanna view. I just wanted to point out that there are a variety of different areas to see the animals besides the room balcony. Even if you have great views of the animals on the savanna, you only see the animals in your area, not all the other types, so some people might be interested to know there are other great spots to see and photograph all the other types of animals as well.
> 
> I'm not sure about trees and scrub, but you shouldn't see any roads, pools, tennis courts, etc, as those all run along one side of the resort, and the Savanna runs along the other.



Savanna view in Kidani was our only DVC option for a studio. So any other thought was off the table lol.


----------



## dwelty

Anyone know if luggage will fit under a studio bed at Kidani?  luggage is standard size.


----------



## Anna114

Not to be a skootch  but reading other reviews and my DH's opinion... are there ground floor rooms? Can you walk within the resort from one end of Kidani to the other or is it an outside adventure? My assumption is that the Savannah view is only from a balcony. How awesome would that be if you left your sliding door ajar and wake with a giraffe poking his head in  Lord, that humors me. 

Also, sorry, I know there is a shop in Kidani but am I right that Jambo House has a greater selection of food for purchase? I have been known to use Garden Grocer but we are only two in a studio... english muffins and k cups it is. We fly South West so I will be the mule to bring down much of the dry goods but butter, half and half and milk.. not so much. 

If at any point I get annoying, just throw a pot or pan and me and I will get the point  This is new for me and I truly dislike not being in the know and being prepared.


----------



## nighttowll

Anna114 said:


> Not to be a skootch  but reading other reviews and my DH's opinion... are there ground floor rooms? Can you walk within the resort from one end of Kidani to the other or is it an outside adventure? My assumption is that the Savannah view is only from a balcony. How awesome would that be if you left your sliding door ajar and wake with a giraffe poking his head in  Lord, that humors me.
> 
> Also, sorry, I know there is a shop in Kidani but am I right that Jambo House has a greater selection of food for purchase? I have been known to use Garden Grocer but we are only two in a studio... english muffins and k cups it is. We fly South West so I will be the mule to bring down much of the dry goods but butter, half and half and milk.. not so much.
> 
> If at any point I get annoying, just throw a pot or pan and me and I will get the point  This is new for me and I truly dislike not being in the know and being prepared.



There aren't any ground floor rooms as parking is the ground floor under the hotel. Yes, you can walk all the way from one end of the hotel to the other inside. We didn't walk outside very much at all since it rained almost the whole week we were there.

I thought there was a decent selection of food both frozen and pantry items at the Kidani store. I can't remember if Jambo's store had more food or not. My overall impression was that it had more souvenirs than anything. Kidani store is about half souvenirs, half household items and food. Jambo is about 75% souvenirs, 25% food if that much, but whether that 25% is still bigger than Kidani's selection, I'm not sure. Kidani's selection wasn't enough I'd want to depend on it for a whole week, but I could have gotten by fine for a few days. It was about like shopping at a Walgreens with a little less selection, or at a gas station that has a small grocery section. It would just depend on how brand picky you are and what types of food you are looking for. Also it is all typical resort overpriced goods, so I was very happy we ordered from a grocery service just because it saved us so much money.

I also don't think it would be a big deal to make a grocery trip to Jambo and back, just hop on the bus, or take the free shuttle. Get everything in one trip.


----------



## psac

dwelty said:


> Anyone know if luggage will fit under a studio bed at Kidani?  luggage is standard size.



Haven't stayed in Kidani yet, but generally, no, the luggage doesn't fit under any of the WDW beds. 



Anna114 said:


> Not to be a skootch  but reading other reviews and my DH's opinion... are there ground floor rooms? Can you walk within the resort from one end of Kidani to the other or is it an outside adventure? My assumption is that the Savannah view is only from a balcony. How awesome would that be if you left your sliding door ajar and wake with a giraffe poking his head in  Lord, that humors me.
> 
> Also, sorry, I know there is a shop in Kidani but am I right that Jambo House has a greater selection of food for purchase? I have been known to use Garden Grocer but we are only two in a studio... english muffins and *k cups* it is. We fly South West so I will be the mule to bring down much of the dry goods but butter, half and half and milk.. not so much.
> 
> If at any point I get annoying, just throw a pot or pan and me and I will get the point  This is new for me and I truly dislike not being in the know and being prepared.



Unless you bring your own Keurig, the studios don't use K-cups. All DVC rooms have a 12 cup basket filter Mr. Coffee.


----------



## twinklebug

Most older luggage will fit under the AKV beds, they are very high. Not sure if the newer hard sided/4 wheeled ones will fit as they seem to be a bit boxier.


----------



## delilah

nighttowll said:


> Sorry if it sounded like I was suggesting to just forget the Savanna view. I just wanted to point out that there are a variety of different areas to see the animals besides the room balcony. Even if you have great views of the animals on the savanna, you only see the animals in your area, not all the other types, so some people might be interested to know there are other great spots to see and photograph all the other types of animals as well.
> 
> I'm not sure about trees and scrub, but you shouldn't see any roads, pools, tennis courts, etc, as those all run along one side of the resort, and the Savanna runs along the other.


We saw the service road really well from our balcony, along with the chain link fence that surrounds the Pembe savanna.  The Pembe savanna has a desolate look to it.  We have stayed at AKL and AKV probably 20 times over the past 12 years or so.  I am well aware that there are other, common areas to observe animals.  However, I can't do that in my pajamas.  My only point is that I wouldn't choose to bring my good camera if I weren't staying in a savanna room at AKV, and that I was disappointed with the Pembe savanna, not only in terms of the animals that were visible, but in the timing of the servicing of the animals.  Like I said, watching the staff mow the lawn is somewhat interesting, but, not necessarily something that I would pay a premium amount of money or DVC points to see.


----------



## Anna114

psac said:


> Haven't stayed in Kidani yet, but generally, no, the luggage doesn't fit under any of the WDW beds.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you bring your own Keurig, the studios don't use K-cups. All DVC rooms have a 12 cup basket filter Mr. Coffee.



Sorry, I do have one in my owners locker. I don't like microwaved water for tea


----------



## AlohaAnnie

Hi 

We have been DVC owners at AKV since 2010.  

We originally bought in because the points were very low.  We didn't even want to stay at the resort.

Our first DVC stay ended up being at AKV Kidani and we feel in love.  It was a 10 day stay in June.

Our second stay was in a 1 bedroom at Kidani during Christmas week for 8 nights and once again loved it!

We have stayed at other DVC resorts but we have decided AKV is our favorite.  Funny Huh!?! We didn't even want to stay here at first.

Our next trip is for 9day/8nights in a Deluxe Studio Club level March 28-April 5th.  We are so excited to return.

.


----------



## psac

AlohaAnnie said:


> Hi
> 
> We have been DVC owners at AKV since 2010.
> 
> We originally bought in because the points were very low.  We didn't even want to stay at the resort.
> 
> Our first DVC stay ended up being at AKV Kidani and we feel in love.  It was a 10 day stay in June.
> 
> Our second stay was in a 1 bedroom at Kidani during Christmas week for 8 nights and once again loved it!
> 
> We have stayed at other DVC resorts but we have decided AKV is our favorite.  Funny Huh!?! We didn't even want to stay here at first.
> 
> Our next trip is for 9day/8nights in a Deluxe Studio Club level March 28-April 5th.  We are so excited to return.
> 
> .



It's funny how that works. We avoided AKL for a long time, thinking the location (lack of monorail/boats) would be a major problem. We finally tried a cash Jambo stay and were blown away. We bought a resale AKL contract to add on and are doing our first Kidani stay at the end of March. Can't wait to try there!!!


----------



## AKVFamily

There is sooo much to love about AKV, but we primarily bought here for the unique experience of waking up to a Savannah view of the animals.  That was as good as advertised.  Less obvious was the great chance to learn from the wonderful African cast members about their homeland.  Very sincerely passionate people and a great cultural exchange.


----------



## mrsgoose8

I'm new to this thread and a relatively new owner

We bought here because it's where we got the best deal from Disney (yes we bought direct, oops!) . We figured our kids would like it and we could always try out elsewhere. 

We bought a few months after our last visit to Disney; and then we didn't have a trip planned for the next 6 months.  We are sooooo happy with our purchase!!  

We just stayed in a value studio (just hubby and I) at Jambo. We lucked out with a savannah view (not a great one but we aren't complaining!) 

We can't wait to go back in June and try out a kidani with our kids! 

Just wanted to join in on the thread!


----------



## jerseygal

WELCOME HOME!

Our home is also Animal Kingdom...From joining fall, 2008, we have stayed at..
Grand California Resort(First stay with Animal Kingdom "Developer" Points..
2 Connecting Rooms, 4 night stay...Was AWESOME..Aug.2009, right before Villas at Grand Californian opened)...
Animal Kingdom Kidani
Vero Beach
Saratoga Springs Resort
Beach Club Resort(Was supposed to stay at Beach Club Villas, but was offered a beautiful upgraded room at Beach club Resort...Was only for 1 night, so we tried it)

This spring, we are staying in a 2 BR lockoff villa at AULANI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CANNOT WAIT!!! LOOKS AWESOME!

This coming December, have Animal Kingdom, Jambo booked for a 4 night, childless in a studio to see WDW during the Holiday Season! At 7 months,
will try for a lakeview studio at VGF! CANNOT WAIT...LOOKS AWESOME!

So happy with our DVC purchase! Love the fact that a new addition to DVC will be at the Polyesian! Very pleased with DVC!!!

Hope you are as pleased and hope that you have MANY WONDERFUL VACATIONS WITH YOUR FAMILY! ENJOY!


----------



## AlohaAnnie

I have a question, does anyone know where the DVC laundry facility is located at Jambo?  


.


----------



## erionm

AlohaAnnie said:


> I have a question, does anyone know where the DVC laundry facility is located at Jambo?



5th floor, Zebra Trail.


----------



## AlohaAnnie

erionm said:


> 5th floor, Zebra Trail.



Staying Studio CL this time and will have to use the laundry facilities.  

Thanks!

.


----------



## erionm

AlohaAnnie said:


> Staying Studio CL this time and will have to use the laundry facilities.



It should be right at the beginning of the Zebra Trail near the lobby overlook.


----------



## akw4572

We bought in AKV in July of last year.  We received 160 free bank points for purchasing 160 point, so I originally booked a 1 BR standard view for a week in July of 2014.  Since we decided to do the dining plan, I changed it this weekend for an 8 night/9 day stay in a deluxe studio with a savanna view.  Really looking forward to staying at our home resort for the first time.  We've done Disney the last two years, staying at the Wilderness lodge.  Our family loves it there.


----------



## Doingitagain

We are so excited to be staying at AK Jambo house this summer before our Disney Cruise!  We only have a day and a half, and our group of 9 adults includes 4 grandparents.  I am looking for a Disney "experience" dinner for the group, somewhere easy to get to since we have the grandparents along.

Also, any favorite ideas for things to do at AKV?

TIA!


----------



## mumto3girls

We have eaten at both Boma and Sanaa and loved both.  At Boma we have taken kids and there were plenty of choices for even picky eaters.  DH and I did Sanaa this past summer just the two of us and both agreed that it was a fantastic option for a couple.  We talked about if it would be a good option for our family and while DD13 is a very adventuress eater, our younger 2 might have had some trouble although even they would have LOVED the bread service with the different sauces/dips.


----------



## 1stTimeDisneyer

We have Jambo house reserved for our up coming trip.  Which savanna has the most animal sightings and best views?  I am hoping to get some good pictures during our stay and would like to put in a request.

Thanks


----------



## hrsewoman

Bought into (direct) AKV last year 160pts in September on our 5day trip with my sister, etc. Went back again with our "free" points in Nov at Kidani, 2br villa with a couple friends of mine and we had the best trip ever.  Well both trips were awesome But to be able to stay in a place like that - we'd NEVER be able to afford to do this every year cash price.  Found Kidani to be kind of far away, long walks - although  part of htat was likely because we booked a month in advance and Disney reps basically had to dig and get us something.  So quiet and peaceful, the pool was amazing.  Sanaa was probably the best restaurant I've eat at so far.  Staying in Jambo house this fall if we can't move it to BLT.  

My only real complaint is how freaking long the Magical Express takes to get to and from the airport particularly from AKV.  You literally can waste several hours more than if you rented a car.  We are going to look at renting a car or getting a cab or shuttle next time to see if its worth it.  It may not be.

And honestly WDW does what they market best - help you make memories.  There is no souvenir better then the photos from the attractions or the videos of your little ones meeting a character for the first time in real life  I have never been disappointed with their customer service. Not once.


----------



## cbtengwife

Researching and getting ready to book a trip to AKL Kidani, savannah view in December.  Feeling a little overwhelmed on deciding what floor, which side off of the lobby, etc. to request....  How many room floors is there?  Which floor is best to be able to view the animals?  Do you see all types of animals on both sides?  Going to be 2 families going.  My family in a 2 bedroom and my sister's family in a 1 bedroom.  How likely are we to get these close to each other?
All hints, tips or advice is greatly appreciated.....
Thanks


----------



## twinklebug

cbtengwife said:


> Researching and getting ready to book a trip to AKL Kidani, savannah view in December.  Feeling a little overwhelmed on deciding what floor, which side off of the lobby, etc. to request....  How many room floors is there?  Which floor is best to be able to view the animals?  Do you see all types of animals on both sides?  Going to be 2 families going.  My family in a 2 bedroom and my sister's family in a 1 bedroom.  How likely are we to get these close to each other?
> All hints, tips or advice is greatly appreciated.....
> Thanks



Try to think of it as "It's a Disney vacation!"... breathe, relax. Good news is no matter what, You'll all be in the same resort, under the same roof with many common areas in which to meet up, and some wonderful views there-from  The fewer and simpler you keep your requests, the more likely they are to work to find you a room you'll like. In your case I'd say being close to friends might be a priority.

The chance that they'll put the two rooms reasonably close...
I really don't have a clue. If I had to put a number on it, I'd say 30% chance? There is a lot for the room assigner to coordinate with folks checking out/checking in/length of stays. That said, they do a pretty good job of trying to fulfill requests, just be sure to put this as your first (and possibly only) request to stress importance.

Room location / floor/ view requests... My suggestions are Sunset savanna, close to lobby (everyone requests this though LOL) Sunset is the savanna on the inside loops, and have the giraffe & zebra. The other savanna is Pembe and although it has unique animals, they're not always viewable and certainly don't stand out as much.

Close to lobby is a very personal preference - take note, there is A LOT more hallway traffic/noise all day and past midnight than you'll find with units even just a few beads out. I sleep like a rock so the noise doesn't bother me much, except when the foot races are on, or pranksters are knocking at doors.

As for floor, I prefer 2nd (lobby level): it's closer to the animals (and I don't like heights LOL)  However, the top floor gives quite an impressive distance view.


----------



## drusba

cbtengwife said:


> Researching and getting ready to book a trip to AKL Kidani, savannah view in December.  Feeling a little overwhelmed on deciding what floor, which side off of the lobby, etc. to request....  How many room floors is there?  Which floor is best to be able to view the animals?  Do you see all types of animals on both sides?  Going to be 2 families going.  My family in a 2 bedroom and my sister's family in a 1 bedroom.  How likely are we to get these close to each other?
> All hints, tips or advice is greatly appreciated.....
> Thanks



When making the resevations for two rooms make sure MS puts on them a "traveling with" notation, each referring to the other, and the request that rooms be close to each other. It is not guaranteed but it is one that is possible to achieve since the dedicated 2BRs and lock-off 2BRs (that can be separate studio and 1BR) are intermixed with each other throughout the resort. You should probably make that your top request and suffer the long walks if that is the only way to get close to each other. Otherwise, here are some requests to consider:

1. Close to lobby. It is one of the requests designed to avoid long walks, which can be 1/3 mile from lobby to room on end of north wing (Kidani front entrance faces west, north wing is one pool is along and south wing is one that runs toward the front of Jambo). If you are close to lobby you will be on Sunset Savanna, the very large savanna that serves both Kidani and Jambo and has giraffes. Pembe, the smaller savanna without giraffes is on the northwest and north part of Kidani and is not near the lobby. The restaurant and store, bus stop, and pool are easily accessible from a room close to lobby. Also there are two feeding areas, one north of the lobby and one south, which result in animals often flocking toward the areas closer to the lobby.

2. Close to community hall. That is similar to a close to lobby request since the community hall is fairly close to the lobby but is a request to be in the south wing which puts you very close to the exit that is nearest the bus stop, while giving you a little longer walk to the pool. Note, any request that puts you on the south wing in a savanna view room is, like close to lobby, automatically a request for Sunset savanna view.

3. Close to the Timon elevator. That is a little walk from the lobby but not far and puts you on the south wing very close to the exit that is closest to the bus stop. If you have a car, that is an ideal request because, you not only get close to amenities but you can then park near that elevator.

4. Close to the Rafiki elevator, Sunset savanna view. That elevator is a little down the hall from the lobby on the north wide.Its advantage is that the Rafiki elevator is the closest exit from the building to the pool. You should request Sunsdet savanna also because the Pembe savanna starts not too far from the Rafiki elevator and it is possible that requesting just close to the Rafiki elevator could result in your being on Pembe.

The resort has five floors (almost six if you count the top floor of the GVs. The first floor has no rooms. It has the restaurant and the under-building parking. Another request often suggested is to ask for lower floor. Personally, I like both higher (4 and 5) and lower (2 and 3) view rooms. The higher floor gives you a more panoramic view while the lower floor gives more of a direct sight line toward the animals. Both are fun to have.


----------



## maienneh

We've only stayed at Kidani and loved it, but have heard many prefer Jambo. Any particular reasons?


----------



## mumto3girls

maienneh said:


> We've only stayed at Kidani and loved it, but have heard many prefer Jambo. Any particular reasons?



I have stayed at both and really enjoyed both.  I preferred the room at Kidani and probably preferred the pool there as well.  Jambo House has a more impressive lobby and if you like to eat at quick services places, Mara is fantastic.  Of course you can eat at Mara no matter where you stay, but it is certainly more convenient to Jambo House.  The gift shop at Jambo House is also much larger. 

 I don't think you can go wrong at either one.  I don't think my husband or children have strong preferences.  We like Mara, but don't mind walking so it isn't a big deal for us to stay at Kidani and walk over.  Because of the extra bathroom in the 1 bedrooms at Kidani, it would always get my vote over Jambo House, but I could see other people not caring about the bathroom and wanting the proximity to more restaurants and the bigger shop and lobby.


----------



## maienneh

Thanks! 



mumto3girls said:


> I have stayed at both and really enjoyed both.  I preferred the room at Kidani and probably preferred the pool there as well.  Jambo House has a more impressive lobby and if you like to eat at quick services places, Mara is fantastic.  Of course you can eat at Mara no matter where you stay, but it is certainly more convenient to Jambo House.  The gift shop at Jambo House is also much larger.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong at either one.  I don't think my husband or children have strong preferences.  We like Mara, but don't mind walking so it isn't a big deal for us to stay at Kidani and walk over.  Because of the extra bathroom in the 1 bedrooms at Kidani, it would always get my vote over Jambo House, but I could see other people not caring about the bathroom and wanting the proximity to more restaurants and the bigger shop and lobby.


----------



## dec2901

I have to tell somebody who will get my excitement . . . Drum roll please . . . Today my husband and I closed on our first DVC purchase which happens to be AKV!!!!  I am so excited!!!  Now waiting for Disney to give me my number so I can book my first stay at AKV.  Now I feel like I am part of the gang


----------



## twinklebug

Home!


dec2901 said:


> I have to tell somebody who will get my excitement . . . Drum roll please . . . Today my husband and I closed on our first DVC purchase which happens to be AKV!!!!  I am so excited!!!  Now waiting for Disney to give me my number so I can book my first stay at AKV.  Now I feel like I am part of the gang





You are going to need one of those little giraffe on your signature... wait... mine seems to have wandered off... 

Anyone seen a giraffe around here?


----------



## NDQuietman

dec2901 said:


> I have to tell somebody who will get my excitement . . . Drum roll please . . . Today my husband and I closed on our first DVC purchase which happens to be AKV!!!!  I am so excited!!!  Now waiting for Disney to give me my number so I can book my first stay at AKV.  Now I feel like I am part of the gang



Congrats !


----------



## DisneyDiana

dec2901 said:


> I have to tell somebody who will get my excitement . . . Drum roll please . . . Today my husband and I closed on our first DVC purchase which happens to be AKV!!!!  I am so excited!!!  Now waiting for Disney to give me my number so I can book my first stay at AKV.  Now I feel like I am part of the gang



Congratulations!  I love AKV!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Does any have pictures of the 2 bedrooms? As a family of 6, we are thinking or more like are buying at some point soon into DVC but I've only seen a 1bedroom at Kidani and studio at Jambo. What are the 2 bedrooms like at AKV? Are the 2 bedrooms in essence those 2 connected together? What about the kitchen table, could it fit 6 people because the one in the 1 bedroom seems little .


----------



## RobynPrincess

Woohoo just booked 3 nights next month  std view jambo


----------



## RobynPrincess

What are the sofa beds like in jambo studios? Going with a girlfriend next month so one of us will take the bed, and the other the sofa


----------



## princessap

I am debating which view to book and wondering if anyone can tell me if std view is better at Jambo or kidani??


----------



## lfortin16

RobynPrincess said:


> What are the sofa beds like in jambo studios? Going with a girlfriend next month so one of us will take the bed, and the other the sofa



We stayed last summer and my nephew said the sofa bed was very comfortable.
We loved AKV!!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

RobynPrincess said:


> What are the sofa beds like in jambo studios? Going with a girlfriend next month so one of us will take the bed, and the other the sofa



I slept on the sofa a last week as someone was taking too much space in the bed  and it was pretty comfortable.


----------



## RobynPrincess

Thanks very much for your replies xxx


----------



## lfortin16

RobynPrincess said:


> Thanks very much for your replies xxx



Have a magical time!


----------



## 1971DBday

Spent a lazy Sunday (after weeks of non-stop chaos and a quick, quick 2 hours in DL) reading up and planning for our upcoming trip!  I called today and put in our flight information and room request.  We are looking forward to celebrating our oldest DDs high school graduation and acceptance into the School of the Art Institute in Chicago!  My future animator!!!


----------



## psac

3pletprincesses said:


> Does any have pictures of the 2 bedrooms? As a family of 6, we are thinking or more like are buying at some point soon into DVC but I've only seen a 1bedroom at Kidani and studio at Jambo. What are the 2 bedrooms like at AKV? Are the 2 bedrooms in essence those 2 connected together? What about the kitchen table, could it fit 6 people because the one in the 1 bedroom seems little .



I didn't see a reply to this, yes the two bedrooms are a 1-bedroom plus studio. You're right that the dining table really isn't designed to hold 6 (definitely not adults) all sitting around.


----------



## darbry

Is there a door to the dedicated second bedroom? We've only had lock offs before so just curious.


----------



## nighttowll

darbry said:


> Is there a door to the dedicated second bedroom? We've only had lock offs before so just curious.



Yes there is a door. It's kind of wired though. It is between the kitchen and a hallway which has the bathroom, closet, and bedroom off of it. 

The bathroom and closet both have doors off the hallway, but the bedroom only has an open entryway off the hallway. So you are closed off from the rest of the villa, but you still have an open space between you and the hallway. Also, this means if you close the door, you are closing off one of the bathrooms from the rest of the villa as well.

I would have preferred the door been between the bedroom and hallway, not between kitchen and hallway. My guess is this is the same floor plan as putting two villas together just minus the door leading out to the hotel hallway. They'd save money on prefab building supplies that way because otherwise it doesn't really make sense the way they laid it out.

Also, we found the table too small to fit more than 4, but there were also bar stools and a counter, so between the two spaces we made it fit.


----------



## Kidanifan08

3pletprincesses said:


> What are the 2 bedrooms like at AKV? Are the 2 bedrooms in essence those 2 connected together? What about the kitchen table, could it fit 6 people because the one in the 1 bedroom seems little .





psac said:


> I didn't see a reply to this, yes the two bedrooms are a 1-bedroom plus studio. You're right that the dining table really isn't designed to hold 6 (definitely not adults) all sitting around.





darbry said:


> Is there a door to the dedicated second bedroom? We've only had lock offs before so just curious.



The 2BR villas at Jambo are all lock-offs, so the second bedroom has a kitchenette, sleeper sofa and separate entrance.  Kidani has both lock-offs and dedicated 2BR villas.  The dedicated 2BR villas at Kidani have two queen-sized beds in the second BR.  There is a door next to the dining table that leads to the second BR.  The bathroom for the second BR is beyond that door within the space of the second bedroom.  The 3rd bathroom is just inside the entrance to the villa before you get to the kitchen.  The dining table is small --- 4-5 people max.  

The dedicated 2BR villas have a full length balcony across both bedrooms and the living room, while the lock-offs will have a privacy wall between the studio portion of the balcony and the 1BR portion.


----------



## darbry

Thank you for the info. We have another couple coming with us and I'm glad they will have a door for privacy. I'm sorry I forgot to mention that it was kidani we are staying at. Now to research where to ask for to get the best viewing of the giraffes.


----------



## AliceandAriel

I posted a new thread in here, but figured it wouldn't hurt to poke around here and ask some questions. 

I'm thinking of staying at AKV this October, and I'm so excited! Definitely needs to be a room with a kitchenette, not a full kitchen. Do the value rooms in AKV have one, or do I need to get a studio?


----------



## jerseygal

We stayed in a 2 BR DEDICATED at Kidani with our older sons!

We really LOVED IT! In fact, we always get 2 BR units as we love the SPACE AND PRIVACY, especially with 2 older sons! They love it too!

I am "spoiled" with the 2 BR DEDICATED as they both spread out and have their own queen bed in the 2nd bedroom! 

We are going to Aulani in May for a combined celebration of our younger sons high school graduation and our 31st wedding anniversary in May..We were only able to get a 2 BR lockoff, a little disappointed, but we are THRILLED AND FEEL BLESSED to go to such a beautiful resort like Aulani! CANNOT WAIT!!!

Hope that you enjoy Kidani as much as we did! We had a standard 2 Br, but the beauty of seeing the animals as you walked in the viewing areas of the resort was so relaxing! The only thing that I think that Kidani should have is a quick service restaurant like at Jambo! That would be great!

ENJOY!


----------



## jerseygal

Read this quick and thought that you were going to Kidani soon!

Oh well, comments on 2 BR still stand!

To those interested in staying in a 2 BR dedicated, we loved it!


----------



## drusba

AliceandAriel said:


> I posted a new thread in here, but figured it wouldn't hurt to poke around here and ask some questions.
> 
> I'm thinking of staying at AKV this October, and I'm so excited! Definitely needs to be a room with a kitchenette, not a full kitchen. Do the value rooms in AKV have one, or do I need to get a studio?



The value studio has a kitchenette. Your chances however of getting a value studio in Oct at 7 months out are low. Throughout the year, values tend to go fairly quickly after the 11 month reservation window opens, and for Oct extremely quickly after 11 month window opens, meaning you need to reserve exactly 11 months out.


----------



## RobynPrincess

AliceandAriel said:


> I posted a new thread in here, but figured it wouldn't hurt to poke around here and ask some questions.
> 
> I'm thinking of staying at AKV this October, and I'm so excited! Definitely needs to be a room with a kitchenette, not a full kitchen. Do the value rooms in AKV have one, or do I need to get a studio?



Value do have them but you might be hard pushed to get a value now seeing as we are so far past the 11month booking window


----------



## AliceandAriel

drusba said:


> The value studio has a kitchenette. Your chances however of getting a value studio in Oct at 7 months out are low. Throughout the year, values tend to go fairly quickly after the 11 month reservation window opens, and for Oct extremely quickly after 11 month window opens, meaning you need to reserve exactly 11 months out.



Ahh, well you live and learn, right? I can still get a studio in the 7-month window, no? I'd rather stay here than OKW, but that's my second choice if AKV isn't doable.


----------



## drusba

AliceandAriel said:


> Ahh, well you live and learn, right? I can still get a studio in the 7-month window, no? I'd rather stay here than OKW, but that's my second choice if AKV isn't doable.



AKV savanna and standard view studios should be open at Kidani, with some risk otherwise at Jambo around Columbus day weekend and weekend after.


----------



## mum of two pirates

Were staying savannah view in Dec and would like to do the Sunrise Safari. We would have to upgrade to club, is it worth it? We are staying DVC so its about $50 more a night, We only have extra towels and stuff after 4 days or something like that, so how does the turn down service work at night? What else can you tell me about it? Any pictures of the snacks in the lounge?


----------



## maggiegirl

mum of two pirates said:


> Were staying savannah view in Dec and would like to do the Sunrise Safari. We would have to upgrade to club, is it worth it? We are staying DVC so its about $50 more a night, We only have extra towels and stuff after 4 days or something like that, so how does the turn down service work at night? What else can you tell me about it? Any pictures of the snacks in the lounge?



Yes can someone please describe what is concierge level at AKV and what does it include?


----------



## maggiegirl

mum of two pirates said:


> Were staying savannah view in Dec and would like to do the Sunrise Safari. We would have to upgrade to club, is it worth it? We are staying DVC so its about $50 more a night, We only have extra towels and stuff after 4 days or something like that, so how does the turn down service work at night? What else can you tell me about it? Any pictures of the snacks in the lounge?



I would like to know what the concierge level is at AKV and what does it include?


----------



## psac

mum of two pirates said:


> Were staying savannah view in Dec and would like to do the Sunrise Safari. We would have to upgrade to club, is it worth it? We are staying DVC so its about $50 more a night, We only have extra towels and stuff after 4 days or something like that, so how does the turn down service work at night? What else can you tell me about it? Any pictures of the snacks in the lounge?





maggiegirl said:


> Yes can someone please describe what is concierge level at AKV and what does it include?



My guess is that you don't get the turndown service that you normally get with cash Club level stays.  What you do get is access to the Club lounge where they have continental breakfast every morning, snacks in the afternoon (chips, nuts, etc), appetizers in the evening, and desserts/cordials at night.  Plus unlimited soda, beer, juice, wine in the evening, etc.  Plus you can book the Sunrise Safari (extra cost).

Have you actually checked for availability in Dec?  From what I've seen, the club rooms generally go right at 11 months, there are only a handful of them.

The club level DVC rooms at AKL do NOT include a guaranteed savannah view, which is the case for cash-booked club room at AKL.  For the DVC ones, some are pool view, the others are supposedly a not very good side savannah view.


----------



## mum of two pirates

Thanks for the info,
 I didn't realize that we weren't guaranteed a savannah room. I thought we would get savannah and then you pay the extra for the club. It doesn't matter anyway as there isn't any club levels left, we just wanted to do the sunrise. I asked if we could be put on a wait list, we'll just wait and see. I don't see why that couldn't just leave us in the room we are in and charge us more, we will be gone to the parks all day and not sitting in the lounge. Were only there 4 nights until we transfer over to boardwalk for 7 more nights. And the DVC points chart I saw doesn't even list club lever for boardwalk DVC. Even if it does it doesn't include the sunrise safari so I'm not sure we would do it anyway.  Does anyone know if we can do club at Boardwalk we have a standard room booked through DVC. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DisneyDiana

AKV is the only concierge you can book with DVC points.


----------



## pharm55

Just wondering about check in at 60 days out?  Is there an advantage to doing this?  Are you more likely to get room requests fulfilled?
We are staying at Kidani savannah view.


----------



## Kidanifan08

psac said:


> My guess is that you don't get the turndown service that you normally get with cash Club level stays.  What you do get is access to the Club lounge where they have continental breakfast every morning, snacks in the afternoon (chips, nuts, etc), appetizers in the evening, and desserts/cordials at night.  Plus unlimited soda, beer, juice, wine in the evening, etc.  Plus you can book the Sunrise Safari (extra cost).  Have you actually checked for availability in Dec?  From what I've seen, the club rooms generally go right at 11 months, there are only a handful of them.  The club level DVC rooms at AKL do NOT include a guaranteed savannah view, which is the case for cash-booked club room at AKL.  For the DVC ones, some are pool view, the others are supposedly a not very good side savannah view.



Actually, the DVC club rooms get turn-down service and daily mousekeeping. 

There are five 2BR lock-offs.  Three are savanna view and two are pool view. We had a savanna view a few years ago, and it is a pretty bad view.  The main reason to do AKV concierge is to book the sunrise safari.  With that said, we have a 3-night stay in a concierge studio before our DCL and do not plan to do the safari.  We are planning on just spending the early part of the day in a park and take advantage of the concierge offerings in the evening.  I hope we get one of the pool view studios, to see what the view is like.


----------



## psac

Kidanifan08 said:


> Actually, the DVC club rooms get turn-down service and daily mousekeeping.
> 
> There are five 2BR lock-offs.  I believe three are savanna view and two are pool view, but I may have that reversed. We had a savanna view a few years ago, and it is a pretty bad view.  The main reason to do AKV concierge is to book the sunrise safari.  With that said, we have a 3-night stay in a concierge studio before our DCL and do not plan to do the safari.  We are planning on just spending the early part of the day in a park and take advantage of the concierge offerings in the evening.  I hope we get one of the pool view studios, to see what the view is like.



Good info, thanks! Hope you get a good room!


----------



## Jane1967

We are BLT owners, but are going to do a split stay end of May into June.  This will be our first stay at AK Jambo.  We have requested a 1 bedroom savannah view.  Can any of you AK owners please suggest a couple good room numbers that I could request?  Any help is greatly appreciated!  Me, DH, DS18, DS13, and DD8.


----------



## RenaissanceBabe

I've been researching Kidani and the DVC in Jambo in hopes of renting points for my June 2015 Disneymoon. I've stayed at Jambo before and love that entrance and the whole connectedness of the resort. I've never been to Kidani but I don't want to feel separate from the rest of the resort. Does Jambo have many studio Savannah views? Also are there any that have a King Bed instead of the queen and pull out couch? We just don't need the extra sleeping area unless the queen bed is like a Pop Century small. 

I realize that was a lot of questions. Any help is super appreciated.


----------



## drusba

RenaissanceBabe said:


> I've been researching Kidani and the DVC in Jambo in hopes of renting points for my June 2015 Disneymoon. I've stayed at Jambo before and love that entrance and the whole connectedness of the resort. I've never been to Kidani but I don't want to feel separate from the rest of the resort. Does Jambo have many studio Savannah views? Also are there any that have a King Bed instead of the queen and pull out couch? We just don't need the extra sleeping area unless the queen bed is like a Pop Century small.
> 
> I realize that was a lot of questions. Any help is super appreciated.



Most rooms at Jambo are 2BR lock-offs, meaning adjoining 1BRs and studios which can be reserved as a 2BR, 1BR, or studio; there are also a small number of "dedicated" studios, which do not adjoin 1BRs. Thus you can get a savanna view studio on the fifth floor of Jambo (the DVC floor) virtually anywhere at Jambo. None of the studios at any DVC resort have a king bed. At AKV you get the queen bed and pull-out couch double (the Pop Century beds are doubles not queens). You should easily be able to get a studio at Jambo (or Kidani) for next June as long as you reserve no less than 7 months out.

If studio, our preference is Jambo, which has three restaurants (including a counter service), the larger pool with more places to find shade, and bigger lobby and store. The studios at Jambo are about the same size as those at Kidani. If you decide on 1BR or 2BR, that is when you must seriously consider Kidani because those rooms are 100 sq ft larger than the ones at Jambo, have an extra bathroom, and just somewhat nicer overall. Kidani has only one restarant, Sanaa, but it is one the best, and Kidani has ideal under building parking.

Also if you go for a studio at Jambo, you may want to request Arusha savanna view (the savanna in the middle of the U-shaped building) along Zebra Trail (the right side of the U). We find that area ideal both for savanna view and because the rooms face mainly west and thus you avoid bright sun bursting into the room in the morning and see pleasant sunsets.


----------



## drusba

pharm55 said:


> Just wondering about check in at 60 days out?  Is there an advantage to doing this?  Are you more likely to get room requests fulfilled?
> We are staying at Kidani savannah view.



On-line check-in is designed to allow you to check in a little faster because they will have your check-in package available when you arrive (and it does not even always provide a faster check-in). Otherwise, it does not creat an advantage such as getting room early or having room requests granted. Moreover any DVC room requests should be made through Member Services rather than via the section for doing so in the on-line check. Those requests in the online check-in section were created for cash guests and do not contain all the types of requests you can make through MS.


----------



## psac

RenaissanceBabe said:


> I've been researching Kidani and the DVC in Jambo in hopes of renting points for my June 2015 Disneymoon. I've stayed at Jambo before and love that entrance and the whole connectedness of the resort. I've never been to Kidani but I don't want to feel separate from the rest of the resort. Does Jambo have many studio Savannah views? Also are there any that have a King Bed instead of the queen and pull out couch? We just don't need the extra sleeping area unless the queen bed is like a Pop Century small.
> 
> I realize that was a lot of questions. Any help is super appreciated.



We just got back from a Kidani stay last week, and I 100% agree with DRUSBA. 

1BR and above and need/want the extra bathroom? - Kidani
Renting a car or driving and want convenient parking? - Kidani
Jambo all sold out? - Kidani

Otherwise, go with Jambo.


----------



## tdashgirl

psac said:


> Renting a car or driving and want convenient parking? - Kidani
> Jambo all sold out? - Kidani


These 2 apply to me, so yay!


----------



## AliceandAriel

Hey all! 

I just secured my first trip to AKV- Kidani for October!  It came down to either a few days at Boardwalk, or a long, beautiful trip at Kidani. Of course, I went for the long trip to make the most of my leisure time through WDW. 

So, can I fire off a few Q's for owners or those who have gone to Kidani?

I'm staying in a Deluxe Studio Villa, sleeps 4.

What's the typical 'view' for these rooms? I'm not much of a view person, but if I end up with something nice, it's like icing on the cake, KWIM? 

I know room service only comes so many days, otherwise I have to pay. That's fine (I turn down service my entire stays at the other resorts in the past, just not big on having someone come into the room while I'm gone and all), but can anyone tell me how many towels I will receive between my arrival and scheduled clean-up time? I take nightly showers, so towels are kind of a thing. 

Can I bring a hot plate for the kitchenette? I think it's okay, but I want to double check. 

From what I see, please correct me if wrong. Do the buses from Kidani stop at Jambo/AKL before going to the parks? Does anyone have an estimated time table of how long it takes from Kidani to each park, so I know how to plan for breakfasts and whatnot?

Do upgrades ever happen to those who rent through DVC? I know it's almost impossible, again, just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Jane1967

drusba said:


> On-line check-in is designed to allow you to check in a little faster because they will have your check-in package available when you arrive (and it does not even always provide a faster check-in). Otherwise, it does not creat an advantage such as getting room early or having room requests granted. Moreover any DVC room requests should be made through Member Services rather than via the section for doing so in the on-line check. Those requests in the online check-in section were created for cash guests and do not contain all the types of requests you can make through MS.



Glad I read this as I thought I could make a request on my on line check-in.  So I need to request with DVC Member Services?  I am going to attempt to throw out a couple room numbers in hopes that we can get one of them (however I don't know which 1 bedroom to pick yet.  Have been trying to do some reading and asking with other people that have stayed there.)  Our home is BLT and we have never been to AK Villas Jambo and are SUPER excited!


----------



## drusba

Jane1967 said:


> Glad I read this as I thought I could make a request on my on line check-in.  So I need to request with DVC Member Services?  I am going to attempt to throw out a couple room numbers in hopes that we can get one of them (however I don't know which 1 bedroom to pick yet.  Have been trying to do some reading and asking with other people that have stayed there.)  Our home is BLT and we have never been to AK Villas Jambo and are SUPER excited!



All requests should  go through MS, including because you can make a lot of different requests from those offerred at on-line check-in.

Nevertheless, the worst request to make is for specific room numbers since that is the least likely request to be met and if they cannot give you the requested room numbers, they will just put you anywhere in the building. The more general the area request the better the chances of getting it. For example, we consider an ideal request for a savanna view room at Jambo to be "Arusha savanna view" (the one in the middle of Jambo), "along Zebra Trail" (the right side of the u-shaped building) and both times we made that request, we got it.


----------



## NikkiV72

Puts noticed opinions on views at AKL, Jambo...  How about Kidani?  We will be heading home in August for our first DVC stay...  We have a one bedroom savanna room.  What area should I request?  Thoughts?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## drusba

AliceandAriel said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I just secured my first trip to AKV- Kidani for October!  It came down to either a few days at Boardwalk, or a long, beautiful trip at Kidani. Of course, I went for the long trip to make the most of my leisure time through WDW.
> 
> So, can I fire off a few Q's for owners or those who have gone to Kidani?
> 
> I'm staying in a Deluxe Studio Villa, sleeps 4.
> 
> What's the typical 'view' for these rooms? I'm not much of a view person, but if I end up with something nice, it's like icing on the cake, KWIM?
> 
> I know room service only comes so many days, otherwise I have to pay. That's fine (I turn down service my entire stays at the other resorts in the past, just not big on having someone come into the room while I'm gone and all), but can anyone tell me how many towels I will receive between my arrival and scheduled clean-up time? I take nightly showers, so towels are kind of a thing.
> 
> Can I bring a hot plate for the kitchenette? I think it's okay, but I want to double check.
> 
> From what I see, please correct me if wrong. Do the buses from Kidani stop at Jambo/AKL before going to the parks? Does anyone have an estimated time table of how long it takes from Kidani to each park, so I know how to plan for breakfasts and whatnot?
> 
> Do upgrades ever happen to those who rent through DVC? I know it's almost impossible, again, just thought I'd ask.



It sounds like you are renting through an owner in which case the reservation had to be made for either standard view or savanna view. Thus, you should determine which you have.

Other requests need to be made through the owner to Member Services. Assuming the owner is willing to put in requests, then if you have standard view see some discussion of possible requests here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3242704&highlight=kidani+standard :and if you have savanna view, see discussions here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3221475&highlight=kidani

If you are staying 7 nights or less, they come on the fourth day (and count day of arrival as one to get to four) and empty trach and replace towels and bathroom items. If staying 8 nights or more, you get a full service cleaning on the fourth day and the trash and towel service on the eighth. If I recall correctly, the studios have four towel sets (consisting of bath towel, small towel, and wash cloth), you can request extra towel packages for $6. Things like portable grills, hot plates, and skillets are not permitted.The studio kitchenettes are not designed for cooking other than in the microwave. Buses to parks stop at Kidani first and then Jambo; ones to Downtown Disney stop at Jambo first and then Kidani. Trip to AKL, once the bus arrives, is about 10 minutes. Trips to other parks are about 25 to 30 from Kidani. Upgrades are rare but have happened and the usual reason is because they don't have your type of room avaialble because all ar full or a room has gone out of service. Requesting an upgrade at check-in won't get one.


----------



## graychef

I sent in my closing documents today. 200 point Animal Kingdom Villas contract. I just thought I'd check in.


----------



## pharm55

drusba said:


> A For example, we consider an ideal request for a savanna view room at Jambo to be "Arusha savanna view" (the one in the middle of Jambo), "along Zebra Trail" (the right side of the u-shaped building) and both times we made that request, we got it.


What do you consider to be the best request for savanna view at kidani if you have stayed there?


----------



## pharm55

NikkiV72 said:


> Puts noticed opinions on views at AKL, Jambo...  How about Kidani?  We will be heading home in August for our first DVC stay...  We have a one bedroom savanna room.  What area should I request?  Thoughts?  Thanks in advance!!


Us too but we are there in July!! Very excited!!  First trip to WDW!am also looking for this type of info or opinion...


----------



## drusba

pharm55 said:


> What do you consider to be the best request for savanna view at kidani if you have stayed there?



Requests at Kidani depend on what you are attempting to achieve. About 80% of the savanna view rooms have a Sunset Savanna view (the largest savanna at AKL and part of Jambo faces it from the other side). The remaining 20% face Pembe, a much smaller savanna on the northwest to north side of Kidani (the front entrance faces west) that begins just north of the pool area. I am not personally enamored by Pembe including because it has no giraffes, but instead a much smaller giraffe kin called an okapi. 


One fact about Kidani is that walks from the lobby to end rooms on the two wings (north and south wings) are long, and that is an understatement. Over the years, many have noted (and complained about) the "long" walks you can have at BWV. Apparently in building Kidani, Disney decided that it wanted to do away with the complaining at BWV by creating a structure where the walk from lobby to end room on the north wing is close to 4X the length of the longest walk at BWV. If returning from a park via bus after a long day with kids, you might want to bring camping equipment so you can set it up about half way down the hallway and spend the night before continuing the long, arduous journey in the morning. Actually, it takes between 5 to 10 minutes to get to an end room from the lobby depending on who is doing the walking (with small kids the 10 minutes is more normal). The south wing is somewhat shorter but still very long. There is ideal underbuilding parking and elevators along the wings, with the result that I have met members staying there that actually drive from their room to the lobby when they need somethiing at the store.

There are many good Sunset savanna views, even with rooms far away from the lobby. However, one of our main objectives is to avoid the long walks. The bus stop at Kidani is along the south wing, not far from the lobby, the pool is along the north wing. There are three elevators along each wing, one fairly close to the lobby that has no name, and then two with names along the wing. Requests to consider that can avoid very long walks:

1. Close to lobby: only rooms overlooking Sunset are close to lobby and the views are good including because not too far from lobby on each wing are areas they use to provide feed for the animals and thus attract them.

2. Close to Community Hall or close to Timon elevator: either request puts you fairly close to lobby but gives you a room on the south wing that is near the door exit that is closest to the bus station. All savanna view rooms on the south wing face Sunset. Community Hall is on the second floor and thus in meeting that request you may get second floor (first floor is the parking garage) and thus low view of the animals, which many like. Just be aware that your walk to the pool from the south wing requires going through the lobby. 

3. Close to the Rafiki elevator, Sunset savanna view. This puts you a little ways from the lobby on the north wing but still fine and is the request to make if you want the shortest possible walk to the pool --  you go down the Rafiki elevator to the parking garage and walk over a short distance to a gate entrance to the pool area. You should include a request for Sunset savaana because Pembe starts not too far from the Rafiki elevator and thus if you just request close to Rafiki, you may get Pembe savanna.

You might include with a request either high or low floor. Many prefer the lower floor view. We actually like both. Higher floor gives you more panoramic view and lower floor gives you more direct sight line of the animals.

There are also those whose main goal at Kidani is to have the shortest possible walk to Jambo (including to get to Mara, the counter service restaurant in the morning -- Kidani's only restartuant, Sanna, is table service and not open until lunch). If that is desired, the request should be close to the Zazu elevator -- it provides the exit that is closest to Jambo although you still have just under 1/4 mile walk). Nevertheless you will have a long walk to the Kidani lobby and even longer to the pool.


----------



## AliceandAriel

drusba said:


> It sounds like you are renting through an owner in which case the reservation had to be made for either standard view or savanna view. Thus, you should determine which you have.
> 
> Other requests need to be made through the owner to Member Services. Assuming the owner is willing to put in requests, then if you have standard view see some discussion of possible requests here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3242704&highlight=kidani+standard :and if you have savanna view, see discussions here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3221475&highlight=kidani
> 
> If you are staying 7 nights or less, they come on the fourth day (and count day of arrival as one to get to four) and empty trach and replace towels and bathroom items. If staying 8 nights or more, you get a full service cleaning on the fourth day and the trash and towel service on the eighth. If I recall correctly, the studios have four towel sets (consisting of bath towel, small towel, and wash cloth), you can request extra towel packages for $6. Things like portable grills, hot plates, and skillets are not permitted.The studio kitchenettes are not designed for cooking other than in the microwave. Buses to parks stop at Kidani first and then Jambo; ones to Downtown Disney stop at Jambo first and then Kidani. Trip to AKL, once the bus arrives, is about 10 minutes. Trips to other parks are about 25 to 30 from Kidani. Upgrades are rare but have happened and the usual reason is because they don't have your type of room avaialble because all ar full or a room has gone out of service. Requesting an upgrade at check-in won't get one.



Yes, I am renting through an owner. After an unexpected upgrade to the Lion King suites at AoA this February, I found how much I loved having a kitchenette on vacation, so that's a priority when booking places in Disney from here on out. Made sense to check out DVC rentals, and I was lucky to get one.  

I read the walk from Kidani to Jambo (if you choose to walk) is about 10-15, correct? Maybe longer? Or is there no way to walk, period? What about the buses- how late do they run to Kidani from AKL after a night at DTD or late night at MK?

Scheduled date total is 7 nights/ 8 days, so I miss the full clean by a day. And it sounds like I'll probably be buying a towel pack, if not two. Grumble, but it's okay. 

I thought hot plates were considered okay in kitchenette-based rooms? Maybe I imagined that one somewhere. Ah well, thank you for telling me before I packed that one up. 

It is a standard view, not savanna. At this rate, I'll be happy with anything, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to avoid the parking lot views as much as everyone else, hah.


----------



## mum of two pirates

Why not buy a couple towels at the park for suv. And use them instead of renting them. We usually buy a new towel at each park. That way we have them to use at home all the time also.


----------



## drusba

AliceandAriel said:


> Yes, I am renting through an owner. After an unexpected upgrade to the Lion King suites at AoA this February, I found how much I loved having a kitchenette on vacation, so that's a priority when booking places in Disney from here on out. Made sense to check out DVC rentals, and I was lucky to get one.
> 
> I read the walk from Kidani to Jambo (if you choose to walk) is about 10-15, correct? Maybe longer? Or is there no way to walk, period? What about the buses- how late do they run to Kidani from AKL after a night at DTD or late night at MK?
> 
> Scheduled date total is 7 nights/ 8 days, so I miss the full clean by a day. And it sounds like I'll probably be buying a towel pack, if not two. Grumble, but it's okay.
> 
> I thought hot plates were considered okay in kitchenette-based rooms? Maybe I imagined that one somewhere. Ah well, thank you for telling me before I packed that one up.
> 
> It is a standard view, not savanna. At this rate, I'll be happy with anything, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to avoid the parking lot views as much as everyone else, hah.



You can walk between the buildings. How far the walk is from Kidani to Jambo depends on where your room is and can range from about 1/4 mile (rooms on south wing near the Zazu elevator) to 7/8 of a mile (rooms at the end of the north wing). The Kidani building is enormously long (see my post above discussing it). Distance from front door to front door is about 1/2 mile and you can take any bus going to a park to get to Jambo and one going to Downtown Disney to get back from Jambo. Park busses run until an hour or so after a park closes. DTD bus goes until DTD closes about 2. There is also a shuttle that runs between the two buildings and just request it at front entrance area.

As to the hot plates, I have never tried but members have reported on this site being told, when they actually made inquiry of  Disney, that they are not allowed.

As for standard view, any rooms on the south wing will have mainly road or bus stop view but those  give a shorter walk to Jambo. To avoid main road or bus stop view, two possible requests to consider (which can be made through Member Services by the owner), which are not guaranteed, are either: (a) a room close to the Rafiki elevator and high floor, which would give you view of pool area and to the right from the balcony in the distance you can see southern end of Pembe savanna, and provides the shortest possible walk to the pool; or (b) room close to a standard view Grand Villa or the Pumba elevator (those are essentially the same request), which area on the north wing has standard view rooms converted from savanna view, and thus actually have savanna view; the savanna is just very narrow in that area; however, a room there gives you a long walk to the lobby and extremely long to Jambo.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

drusba said:


> Most rooms at Jambo are 2BR lock-offs, meaning adjoining 1BRs and studios which can be reserved as a 2BR, 1BR, or studio; there are also a small number of "dedicated" studios, which do not adjoin 1BRs. Thus you can get a savanna view studio on the fifth floor of Jambo (the DVC floor) virtually anywhere at Jambo. None of the studios at any DVC resort have a king bed. At AKV you get the queen bed and pull-out couch double (the Pop Century beds are doubles not queens). You should easily be able to get a studio at Jambo (or Kidani) for next June as long as you reserve no less than 7 months out.  If studio, our preference is Jambo, which has three restaurants (including a counter service), the larger pool with more places to find shade, and bigger lobby and store. The studios at Jambo are about the same size as those at Kidani. If you decide on 1BR or 2BR, that is when you must seriously consider Kidani because those rooms are 100 sq ft larger than the ones at Jambo, have an extra bathroom, and just somewhat nicer overall. Kidani has only one restarant, Sanaa, but it is one the best, and Kidani has ideal under building parking.  Also if you go for a studio at Jambo, you may want to request Arusha savanna view (the savanna in the middle of the U-shaped building) along Zebra Trail (the right side of the U). We find that area ideal both for savanna view and because the rooms face mainly west and thus you avoid bright sun bursting into the room in the morning and see pleasant sunsets.



Is there any difference between the dedicated and lock off studios? 

The savannah view studios about halfway down zebra trail near the elevators, are those a good location? Is there noise from the elevators? It seems like a desirable location, close to the pool and restaurants is it as close as it seems to the pool? How far are those rooms from the lobby? Any savannah pics would be nice also


----------



## drusba

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> Is there any difference between the dedicated and lock off studios?
> 
> The savannah view studios about halfway down zebra trail near the elevators, are those a good location? Is there noise from the elevators? It seems like a desirable location, close to the pool and restaurants is it as close as it seems to the pool? How far are those rooms from the lobby? Any savannah pics would be nice also



A lock-off is a connecting 1BR and studio which can be either a 2BR or a 1BR and separate studio; the 1BR and studio are connected internally via two doors, one that can be opened only from the studio and one that can be opened only from the 1BR, a typical hotel arrangment when someone may want connecting rooms.  A dedicated room such as a dedicated studio is one that can only be that type of room and connects to no other. There are only a small number of dedicated studios at Jambo, none at kidani.

There is an elevator near the lobby on Zebra Trail and then another one less than hallfway down the hallway. I assume you are referring to that second one; the views are ideal from that area. We have been close to that elevator but not right next to it and had no noise issue. In fact, the only noise issue I have ever experienced at AKV is someone screaming in the hallway when they go by the room. You are not far from the pool.


----------



## AliceandAriel

drusba said:


> You can walk between the buildings. How far the walk is from Kidani to Jambo depends on where your room is and can range from about 1/4 mile (rooms on south wing near the Zazu elevator) to 7/8 of a mile (rooms at the end of the north wing). The Kidani building is enormously long (see my post above discussing it). Distance from front door to front door is about 1/2 mile and you can take any bus going to a park to get to Jambo and one going to Downtown Disney to get back from Jambo. Park busses run until an hour or so after a park closes. DTD bus goes until DTD closes about 2. There is also a shuttle that runs between the two buildings and just request it at front entrance area.
> 
> As to the hot plates, I have never tried but members have reported on this site being told, when they actually made inquiry of  Disney, that they are not allowed.
> 
> As for standard view, any rooms on the south wing will have mainly road or bus stop view but those  give a shorter walk to Jambo. To avoid main road or bus stop view, two possible requests to consider (which can be made through Member Services by the owner), which are not guaranteed, are either: (a) a room close to the Rafiki elevator and high floor, which would give you view of pool area and to the right from the balcony in the distance you can see southern end of Pembe savanna, and provides the shortest possible walk to the pool; or (b) room close to a standard view Grand Villa or the Pumba elevator (those are essentially the same request), which area on the north wing has standard view rooms converted from savanna view, and thus actually have savanna view; the savanna is just very narrow in that area; however, a room there gives you a long walk to the lobby and extremely long to Jambo.



Perfect, thank you! Just secured our reservation, only 199 days to go


----------



## NDQuietman

Congrats !



graychef said:


> I sent in my closing documents today. 200 point Animal Kingdom Villas contract. I just thought I'd check in.


----------



## NikkiV72

Thanks for the Kidani advice!  132 days until our first DVC trip!  I have made a request with member services for a room near the lobby.  I don't mind long walks, but we are traveling with two kids so any help we can get to minimize fatigue would be great!


----------



## psac

drusba said:


> One fact about Kidani is that walks from the lobby to end rooms on the two wings (north and south wings) are long, and that is an understatement. Over the years, many have noted (and complained about) the "long" walks you can have at BWV. Apparently in building Kidani, Disney decided that it wanted to do away with the complaining at BWV by creating a structure where the walk from lobby to end room on the north wing is close to 4X the length of the longest walk at BWV. If returning from a park via bus after a long day with kids, you might want to bring camping equipment so you can set it up about half way down the hallway and spend the night before continuing the long, arduous journey in the morning. Actually, it takes between 5 to 10 minutes to get to an end room from the lobby depending on who is doing the walking (with small kids the 10 minutes is more normal). The south wing is somewhat shorter but still very long. There is ideal underbuilding parking and elevators along the wings, with the result that I have met members staying there that actually drive from their room to the lobby when they need somethiing at the store.



This is one of the funniest, and most accurate, things I've ever read here. We were in room 7260 in Kidani, past the Zazu elevator, and the third to last room on the south wing. It literally took 7-8 minutes to walk to the lobby, and we're two adults with no kids. It was 5-6 minutes to the bus, and amazingly, about 6-7 minutes to the Jambo lobby!! One of the biggest mistakes we made was not renting a car, and when we wanted a cab to get to other resorts for dinner, we found it was much easier to walk to the Jambo lobby instead of our own! We kept saying (only half joking) that they should have installed an automated walkway like in the airports or have golf carts going back and forth through the hallways. It wasn't pleasant. It felt like the hallway was going on FOREVER. 

So I totally agree, a request for close to lobby is definitely the way to go. 

The one consolation was this view.


----------



## twinklebug

psac said:


> This is one of the funniest, and most accurate, things I've ever read here. We were in room 7260 in Kidani, past the Zazu elevator, and the third to last room on the south wing. It literally took 7-8 minutes to walk to the lobby, and we're two adults with no kids. It was 5-6 minutes to the bus, and amazingly, about 6-7 minutes to the Jambo lobby!! One of the biggest mistakes we made was not renting a car, and when we wanted a cab to get to other resorts for dinner, we found it was much easier to walk to the Jambo lobby instead of our own! We kept saying (only half joking) that they should have installed an automated walkway like in the airports or have golf carts going back and forth through the hallways. It wasn't pleasant. It felt like the hallway was going on FOREVER.
> 
> So I totally agree, a request for close to lobby is definitely the way to go.
> 
> The one consolation was this view.




OK, I've had 5 Kidani SV rooms, and this view beats them all! 

Yes, those ones near the lobby are convenient for the store and laundry room, but the animals tend to keep moving on past the rooms.


----------



## pharm55

drusba said:


> Requests at Kidani depend on what you are attempting to achieve. About 80% of the savanna view rooms have a Sunset Savanna view (the largest savanna at AKL and part of Jambo faces it from the other side). The remaining 20% face Pembe, a much smaller savanna on the northwest to north side of Kidani (the front entrance faces west) that begins just north of the pool area. I am not personally enamored by Pembe including because it has no giraffes, but instead a much smaller giraffe kin called an okapi.  One fact about Kidani is that walks from the lobby to end rooms on the two wings (north and south wings) are long, and that is an understatement. Over the years, many have noted (and complained about) the "long" walks you can have at BWV. Apparently in building Kidani, Disney decided that it wanted to do away with the complaining at BWV by creating a structure where the walk from lobby to end room on the north wing is close to 4X the length of the longest walk at BWV. If returning from a park via bus after a long day with kids, you might want to bring camping equipment so you can set it up about half way down the hallway and spend the night before continuing the long, arduous journey in the morning. Actually, it takes between 5 to 10 minutes to get to an end room from the lobby depending on who is doing the walking (with small kids the 10 minutes is more normal). The south wing is somewhat shorter but still very long. There is ideal underbuilding parking and elevators along the wings, with the result that I have met members staying there that actually drive from their room to the lobby when they need somethiing at the store.  There are many good Sunset savanna views, even with rooms far away from the lobby. However, one of our main objectives is to avoid the long walks. The bus stop at Kidani is along the south wing, not far from the lobby, the pool is along the north wing. There are three elevators along each wing, one fairly close to the lobby that has no name, and then two with names along the wing. Requests to consider that can avoid very long walks:  1. Close to lobby: only rooms overlooking Sunset are close to lobby and the views are good including because not too far from lobby on each wing are areas they use to provide feed for the animals and thus attract them.  2. Close to Community Hall or close to Timon elevator: either request puts you fairly close to lobby but gives you a room on the south wing that is near the door exit that is closest to the bus station. All savanna view rooms on the south wing face Sunset. Community Hall is on the second floor and thus in meeting that request you may get second floor (first floor is the parking garage) and thus low view of the animals, which many like. Just be aware that your walk to the pool from the south wing requires going through the lobby.  3. Close to the Rafiki elevator, Sunset savanna view. This puts you a little ways from the lobby on the north wing but still fine and is the request to make if you want the shortest possible walk to the pool --  you go down the Rafiki elevator to the parking garage and walk over a short distance to a gate entrance to the pool area. You should include a request for Sunset savaana because Pembe starts not too far from the Rafiki elevator and thus if you just request close to Rafiki, you may get Pembe savanna.  You might include with a request either high or low floor. Many prefer the lower floor view. We actually like both. Higher floor gives you more panoramic view and lower floor gives you more direct sight line of the animals.  There are also those whose main goal at Kidani is to have the shortest possible walk to Jambo (including to get to Mara, the counter service restaurant in the morning -- Kidani's only restartuant, Sanna, is table service and not open until lunch). If that is desired, the request should be close to the Zazu elevator -- it provides the exit that is closest to Jambo although you still have just under 1/4 mile walk). Nevertheless you will have a long walk to the Kidani lobby and even longer to the pool.


Thanks for that very detailed summary. It helps me a lot. Knowing my kids we probably want to be close to the pool so will likely request that first. Am kind of excited about the savanna view as we would not have spent the points if standard had been available for our dates. 
I notice someone else who is staying at a later date than us has already put in room requests. I thought it was best to wait until closer to your dates. Does it matter when you put in requests?


----------



## pharm55

psac said:


> This is one of the funniest, and most accurate, things I've ever read here. We were in room 7260 in Kidani, past the Zazu elevator, and the third to last room on the south wing. It literally took 7-8 minutes to walk to the lobby, and we're two adults with no kids. It was 5-6 minutes to the bus, and amazingly, about 6-7 minutes to the Jambo lobby!! One of the biggest mistakes we made was not renting a car, and when we wanted a cab to get to other resorts for dinner, we found it was much easier to walk to the Jambo lobby instead of our own! We kept saying (only half joking) that they should have installed an automated walkway like in the airports or have golf carts going back and forth through the hallways. It wasn't pleasant. It felt like the hallway was going on FOREVER.  So I totally agree, a request for close to lobby is definitely the way to go.  The one consolation was this view.  https://www.flickr.com/photos/psac42/13509022984/


great photo!!


----------



## drusba

pharm55 said:


> I thought it was best to wait until closer to your dates. Does it matter when you put in requests?



From our experience -- we have made requests as early as 11 months out and as late as 2 months -- it makes no difference when you put in the request although I have seen it reported that you should do it at least about two weeks beforehand to assure that it is transmitted to and known at the resort before any room assignments are made, and probably best to do it at time you make reservation to avoid any risk of forgetting to do it.


----------



## AliceandAriel

Might as well ask while it's on the brain. Hi again! 

Two questions!

1- Is there a fee for picking up mailed packages to Kidani? If so, how much?

2- How is the Mara in terms of activity at immediate open at 7AM? I'm one of those 'get to the parks crazy early' girls, but have to eat a big breakfast or nothing goes right. But if the Mara is packed right upon opening, I might not do too many early mornings there, maybe just my lazy days.


----------



## AliceandAriel

drusba said:


> As for standard view, any rooms on the south wing will have mainly road or bus stop view but those  give a shorter walk to Jambo. To avoid main road or bus stop view, two possible requests to consider (which can be made through Member Services by the owner), which are not guaranteed, are either: (a) a room close to the Rafiki elevator and high floor, which would give you view of pool area and to the right from the balcony in the distance you can see southern end of Pembe savanna, and provides the shortest possible walk to the pool; or (b) room close to a standard view Grand Villa or the Pumba elevator (those are essentially the same request), which area on the north wing has standard view rooms converted from savanna view, and thus actually have savanna view; the savanna is just very narrow in that area; however, a room there gives you a long walk to the lobby and extremely long to Jambo.



I ended up asking if the request could be put in for a high floor, and close to an elevator. Even if they only honor one of those, I'll be ecstatic. And if not, it won't hurt me to walk a little extra or have a less-than-stellar view. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

Have a 2 random questions. We are staying in a standard studio at Jambo house in 3 weeks. Am I able to request more hangers for the villa does anyone know?  Also does anyone know if you can request an egg crate topper for a little extra support for the sofa bed?


----------



## tillerrw

While not an owner, I am very interested in the posts in this thread as my family will be staying in a 1 bedroom at AKL Kidani this August.  We own at BCV but are looking forward to enjoying all that AKL has to offer.  Based on previous suggestions I'm requesting a room close to the lobby at Kidani for our savannah view villa.


----------



## princessap

just wondering if anyone on here is a family of five and have you ever stayed in a studio (one will be under 2). I am debating studio vs 1 bedroom and there is a BIG price difference so wondering if its worth it?!?!?


----------



## XMom

princessap said:


> just wondering if anyone on here is a family of five and have you ever stayed in a studio (one will be under 2). I am debating studio vs 1 bedroom and there is a BIG price difference so wondering if its worth it?!?!?



We have stayed Ina studio villa many times with our three kids. They either all share the pullout couch with one of their heads at the foot. At. The Grand Califonian they will bring you a sleeping bag and sleeping pad as well.  Our kids are young and small so it works for us. We are also not in the room a ton.


----------



## mguilford1

Hoping for some advice!  We are taking our 8 yo Granddaughter to Disney for her birthday the last week of October and have rented points to stay at Jambo.  We could not afford the upgrade to Savannaha view so we have standard.  My granddaughter LOVES giraffes, can you make any recomendations for a room location?  I know we wont be able to see them from our room, but if we could go to a window close by our room and watch that would be awesome!!  Thank You for your help!


----------



## Kimmy2Disney

DevonsDisneyMom said:


> Have a 2 random questions. We are staying in a standard studio at Jambo house in 3 weeks. Am I able to request more hangers for the villa does anyone know?  Also does anyone know if you can request an egg crate topper for a little extra support for the sofa bed?



Don't know about the egg crate; but we had no problem calling for both types of hangers last month.. We could have as many as we liked.


----------



## drusba

mguilford1 said:


> Hoping for some advice!  We are taking our 8 yo Granddaughter to Disney for her birthday the last week of October and have rented points to stay at Jambo.  We could not afford the upgrade to Savannaha view so we have standard.  My granddaughter LOVES giraffes, can you make any recomendations for a room location?  I know we wont be able to see them from our room, but if we could go to a window close by our room and watch that would be awesome!!  Thank You for your help!



You have two possible requests to choose from and ask the owner to put in for you. Most of the standards are pool view and none are too far away from a lobby window that sees a savanna or from the lobby, off of which you have the outside viewing area. You could ask for close to lobby, which gets you closest to both the lobby's outside viewing area and a window along along the hallway.  A different request you might consider is for a room with partial savanna view. Other than the pool view rooms, there are a small number of standards at Jambo  that were converted from savanna view which actually have savanna view, although not that great of one.


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

Kimmy2Disney said:


> Don't know about the egg crate; but we had no problem calling for both types of hangers last month.. We could have as many as we liked.



Thank you so much!  One less thing to pack!


----------



## goin' again!

Staying for the first time at AKL Kidani!!   Am I correct in assuming that the studios do not have a washer and dryer, but they are available for free in the building somewhere?  And where would that be?


----------



## psac

goin' again! said:


> Staying for the first time at AKL Kidani!!   Am I correct in assuming that the studios do not have a washer and dryer, but they are available for free in the building somewhere?  And where would that be?



I don't know if there were others, but we passed a laundry room on the 2nd floor (which is the lobby floor) on the south wing past the bus stop. I don't know if they're free.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Staying next week for 4 nights in a Studio Savanna at Kidani!  My friends are using their DVC points..since we are staying 4 nights/5 days..on night 4, is that when we will get the towel/trash service?  I've never stayed on DVC points before!  Thanks, can't wait!


----------



## kbonner

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:
			
		

> Staying next week for 4 nights in a Studio Savanna at Kidani!  My friends are using their DVC points..since we are staying 4 nights/5 days..on night 4, is that when we will get the towel/trash service?  I've never stayed on DVC points before!  Thanks, can't wait!



Correct, towel and trash service is 4th day of your stay. Enjoy your stay it is a wonderful place!


----------



## kbonner

goin' again! said:
			
		

> Staying for the first time at AKL Kidani!!   Am I correct in assuming that the studios do not have a washer and dryer, but they are available for free in the building somewhere?  And where would that be?





			
				psac said:
			
		

> I don't know if there were others, but we passed a laundry room on the 2nd floor (which is the lobby floor) on the south wing past the bus stop. I don't know if they're free.



The laundry rooms are not free. Take a roll of quarters in case you need to use them.


----------



## kristenrice

kbonner said:


> The laundry rooms are not free. Take a roll of quarters in case you need to use them.



The DVC laundry room at Jambo House *is* free, as are all of the other DVC laundry facilities so I would expect the one at Kidani to be free as well.


----------



## AlohaAnnie

kristenrice said:


> The DVC laundry room at Jambo House *is* free, as are all of the other DVC laundry facilities so I would expect the one at Kidani to be free as well.




They are free for DVC, your magic band will get you in to the laundry room for DVC members.  I have used both laundry rooms.    There are 2 washers in each room and 6 dryers.    

The Kidani laundry room is located on the lobby level facing the back toward savanna on your right.

The Jambo laundry room is on the 5th floor, when you get off the elevator turn toward the bridge (to the right) the hallway will veer off to the right and it is just around the corner.


Non-DVC will have to bring quarters and use different laundry facilities intended for them at Jambo.


Good Luck! 

.


----------



## jerseygal

I am GLAD that laundry facilities are FREE FOR DVC MEMBERS as they SHOULD BE!

Have reservation for a "CHILDLESS" 4 night, 5 day stay at Jambo..AKV is our home...First two weeks in December are SO DIFFICULT as many like us want to see the HOLIDAY DECORATIONS! CANNOT WAIT!!! FIRST TIME EVER seeing WDW during the Holiday Season...First time EVER going childless to WDW! Youngest DS will be in college this August! Getting OVER THE HUMP now....Time for Mom and Dad to kick up and have some FUN!

Have stayed in a 2 BR with our older sons at Kidani a few years ago and loved it! Visited Jambo ALOT, but never stayed there! 

Our first choice for this Dec trip is VGF and second is BWV, but if either don't come through at 7 months, Jambo will be JUST FINE! LOVE the pool at Jambo and  the QUICK SERVE ALSO!


----------



## kbonner

kristenrice said:


> The DVC laundry room at Jambo House *is* free, as are all of the other DVC laundry facilities so I would expect the one at Kidani to be free as well.



You are absolutely right. I was thinking about the poster not being being a DVC member themselves.


----------



## Anna114

kristenrice said:


> The DVC laundry room at Jambo House *is* free, as are all of the other DVC laundry facilities so I would expect the one at Kidani to be free as well.



I saw the comment about bring the quarters last night and I was thinking that sucked. At VWL they are free, you just need a key card to get in. I'm a big fan of doing laundry while I'm there... forced down time. That and I like to empty my suitcase by putting most everything away instead of doing laundry. Last year we stayed in a 2bdrm. I loved using the washer as a wash basket and running the washer while we were away at the parks.


----------



## AlohaAnnie

kbonner said:


> You are absolutely right. I was thinking about the poster not being being a DVC member themselves.



If they are staying in a DVC room they can still use the washers and dryers for free, if they are cash paid, renting or borrowing points.


.


----------



## princessekrus

I am so excited.

We are staying at Kidani for the first time from August 12-17 in a Studio Savannah View. My parents had some points (they own at BCV) that were going to expire, and I was the only one available to use them. Wahoo! 

I will be alone with my DD4 and DD8 for most of the trip, but my DH is planning on coming for a long weekend.  On the 18th we are moving to BLT for 3 nights as well.

I have never stayed at AK before, since my parents home resort is BCV we always stay there.  This thread has been so helpful, and I just have a few questions for all of you experts.

1) I am trying to figure out room requests.  We are AP  holders, and go multiple times a year, but it will be August, and I have never gone in August, we usually go in November, January or February.  The pool at Kidani is going to be critical, so I was going to ask for Near Lobby, sunset savannah Zebra wing (near pool), with a secondary request of Rafiki elevator.  I think I would be ok with the Giraffe (South) wing too, as long as it was close to lobby - but was wondering how far a walk it was from the South wing to the pool.

2) We will have a car and my plan is to only use the buses to go to MK and maybe AK.  I figure driving to EP and HS is preferable, especially since we will be doing rope drop on our park days. Any thoughts?  I will have a double stroller for the girls most days, so I need to consider hauling that around as well.

3) This is a bonus trip (we just went in February, and are going back again in November), so I am not too worried about hitting the parks. We definitely want to do a few things, but for the first time ever, I plan on hanging out at the resort more than usual.  Any tips for fun things to do besides the pool?  I know they have campfires and outdoor movies, and I have read about "crafts" etc...  any idea what some of that stuff is and what times it usually happens?

Thank you all!!


----------



## Jennasis

We have a 1 bedroom, savannah view, at Kidani this September.  We prefer to spend our time at Jambo for the restaurants, lounge and pool (adult only trip).  So we requested to be close to Jambo.  Hopefully that will mean less of a walk.


----------



## AliceandAriel

mum of two pirates said:


> Why not buy a couple towels at the park for suv. And use them instead of renting them. We usually buy a new towel at each park. That way we have them to use at home all the time also.



Or I could bring my own from home. It doesn't bother me either way, honestly.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Checking in tomorrow!!  Excited to cross Kidani off my list!  I've stayed everywhere else at WDW except the GF Villas!


----------



## drusba

princessekrus said:


> I am so excited.
> 
> We are staying at Kidani for the first time from August 12-17 in a Studio Savannah View. My parents had some points (they own at BCV) that were going to expire, and I was the only one available to use them. Wahoo!
> 
> I will be alone with my DD4 and DD8 for most of the trip, but my DH is planning on coming for a long weekend.  On the 18th we are moving to BLT for 3 nights as well.
> 
> I have never stayed at AK before, since my parents home resort is BCV we always stay there.  This thread has been so helpful, and I just have a few questions for all of you experts.
> 
> 1) I am trying to figure out room requests.  We are AP  holders, and go multiple times a year, but it will be August, and I have never gone in August, we usually go in November, January or February.  The pool at Kidani is going to be critical, so I was going to ask for Near Lobby, sunset savannah Zebra wing (near pool), with a secondary request of Rafiki elevator.  I think I would be ok with the Giraffe (South) wing too, as long as it was close to lobby - but was wondering how far a walk it was from the South wing to the pool.
> 
> 2) We will have a car and my plan is to only use the buses to go to MK and maybe AK.  I figure driving to EP and HS is preferable, especially since we will be doing rope drop on our park days. Any thoughts?  I will have a double stroller for the girls most days, so I need to consider hauling that around as well.
> 
> 3) This is a bonus trip (we just went in February, and are going back again in November), so I am not too worried about hitting the parks. We definitely want to do a few things, but for the first time ever, I plan on hanging out at the resort more than usual.  Any tips for fun things to do besides the pool?  I know they have campfires and outdoor movies, and I have read about "crafts" etc...  any idea what some of that stuff is and what times it usually happens?
> 
> Thank you all!!



1. If you are staying at Kidani, there is no "Zebra" or "Giraffe" wing. Those are just animals shown in a picture of Kidani and are not names of the wings like Zebra Trail and Kudu Trail are at Jambo. Best request to get close to the pool is room "close to the Rafiki elevator," not "close to lobby." The Rafiki elevator is on the north wing and if you go down it to the under-building parking garage, it provides the shortest possible walk from the building to the pool. That area puts you only a little way down the hall from the lobby so you would still be fairly near the lobby.You should also include with that request a "Sunset savanna" view. A request for close to the lobby could put you on the south wing from which the walk is somewhat long and you either have to walk through the lobby or by it outside to get to the pool.  

2. Plan is likely good one with a caveat that it might depend on where room is. MK is the worst park to drive to because of the need to take both a tram and either the monorail or boat to finally get there from the parking lot. The bus system is usually pretty good at AKL for any of the parks but driving is still quicker except potentially MK. AKL is only a ten minute bus ride. Nevertheless, a factor may be where your room is. For example, if requests are not met and you end up way down the hall of the north wing, you may want to consider driving to AKL also, and possibly even MK, because the walk from end rooms to bus stop can easily be 10 minutes or more with children. With the under-building parking and elevators along the wings, you can park fairly close to your room regardless of where it is. Once in a car you can drive to AKL in five minutes and to the others in 15 to 20 minutes.

3. Kidani has a community hall with games and arts and crafts; have not personally done any of the arts and crafts so cannot comment. As a DVC member, you can now also do the Sunrise Safari. For an old schedule of activities (but still close to the same) go here and to post number 40 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36685973.


----------



## NMDisneyMom

So we are getting ready for our first DVC stay after becoming owners last year.   It will be myself and DD, and we have a 1BR SV in Jambo house.  I have no idea what kind of room request to make , except that my DD loves animals, especially zebras.  This trip is all about her birthday (10 years while we are there), so I'd like to make a request to get the best view I can.  

I would be very appreciative if you all could give me some tips as to room requests.  Otherwise, I probably will go with luck of the draw.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## princessekrus

drusba said:


> 1. If you are staying at Kidani, there is no "Zebra" or "Giraffe" wing. Those are just animals shown in a picture of Kidani and are not names of the wings like Zebra Trail and Kudu Trail are at Jambo. Best request to get close to the pool is room "close to the Rafiki elevator," not "close to lobby." The Rafiki elevator is on the north wing and if you go down it to the under-building parking garage, it provides the shortest possible walk from the building to the pool. That area puts you only a little way down the hall from the lobby so you would still be fairly near the lobby.You should also include with that request a "Sunset savanna" view. A request for close to the lobby could put you on the south wing from which the walk is somewhat long and you either have to walk through the lobby or by it outside to get to the pool.
> 
> 2. Plan is likely good one with a caveat that it might depend on where room is. MK is the worst park to drive to because of the need to take both a tram and either the monorail or boat to finally get there from the parking lot. The bus system is usually pretty good at AKL for any of the parks but driving is still quicker except potentially MK. AKL is only a ten minute bus ride. Nevertheless, a factor may be where your room is. For example, if requests are not met and you end up way down the hall of the north wing, you may want to consider driving to AKL also, and possibly even MK, because the walk from end rooms to bus stop can easily be 10 minutes or more with children. With the under-building parking and elevators along the wings, you can park fairly close to your room regardless of where it is. Once in a car you can drive to AKL in five minutes and to the others in 15 to 20 minutes.
> 
> 3. Kidani has a community hall with games and arts and crafts; have not personally done any of the arts and crafts so cannot comment. As a DVC member, you can now also do the Sunrise Safari. For an old schedule of activities (but still close to the same) go here and to post number 40 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36685973.




Thank you so much, that is super helpful. I will put in the room request just like you suggested.


----------



## psac

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Checking in tomorrow!!  Excited to cross Kidani off my list!  I've stayed everywhere else at WDW except the GF Villas!



Did you get a good room? Of all the places you've stayed, do you have a favorite? Enjoy!


----------



## psac

NMDisneyMom said:


> So we are getting ready for our first DVC stay after becoming owners last year.   It will be myself and DD, and we have a 1BR SV in Jambo house.  I have no idea what kind of room request to make , except that my DD loves animals, especially zebras.  This trip is all about her birthday (10 years while we are there), so I'd like to make a request to get the best view I can.
> 
> I would be very appreciative if you all could give me some tips as to room requests.  Otherwise, I probably will go with luck of the draw.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



By SV I assume you mean Savanna View and not Standard View? If so, I think Zebra Trail, Arusha View is best for Jambo.


----------



## NMDisneyMom

psac said:


> By SV I assume you mean Savanna View and not Standard View? If so, I think Zebra Trail, Arusha View is best for Jambo.



Yes I did mean Savanna View.   Thanks for the recommendation.  That's what I will request.


----------



## abja09

psac said:


> By SV I assume you mean Savanna View and not Standard View? If so, I think Zebra Trail, Arusha View is best for Jambo.



I am staying at Jambo House in August in a savannah view studio so I too appreciate your insight on a room request.  If I am renting DVC points does the owner have to put in the request and if so when?  If i do not make a request what savannah view may I have?  I believe the DVC is on the 4th or 5th floor correct?  Thanks!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

We checked in yesterday around 4pm. The cm was able to put my own cc on for my charging which was great. The room was ready of course. 3rd floor all the way at the end near Jambo which was pretty far even with a car. I asked the check in cm If we could move closer to the pool or lobby bc I'm working for a few days and my friends one has to do school work and the other one has to work from "home" for a day in the room so having a two year old closer to the pool would be nice ! Cm said we have nothing and didn't offer to check so I called down when I got to the room and they said they had several rooms clean that we could move to and asked why we didn't ask the cm check in girl....

We we're moved to 5th floor 3 rooms from rafiki elevator!! The room was great but my only two complaints is that we're using dvc points and bc they don't change towels daily there was only one hook plus the towel rack and no other hooks in the bathroom. I also prefer a bathroom that at least has the sink on the outside as opposed to everything being in one room but that's personal choice. I loved loved loved all the outlets there were around the room but liked the studio at Jambo house better I think   There are 3 adults and one 2 yr old in our room. The couch was very stiff and thin as many have said. I'm Going to enquire about a egg crate later  I like the mug refill stations at the pool and gift shop to make up for the lack of food court!    Other than that it's great so far! I wish I was at blizzard with my friends right now instead of typing on my lunch break!!!!


----------



## psac

abja09 said:


> I am staying at Jambo House in August in a savannah view studio so I too appreciate your insight on a room request.  If I am renting DVC points does the owner have to put in the request and if so when?  If i do not make a request what savannah view may I have?  I believe the DVC is on the 4th or 5th floor correct?  Thanks!



Besides Arusha, you could get Sunset (which isn't as nice at Jambo as at Kidani) and I forget the other one by the pool. Your owner has to call Member Services any time up to about 2 weeks before your arrival. Good luck!



TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> We checked in yesterday around 4pm. The cm was able to put my own cc on for my charging which was great. The room was ready of course. 3rd floor all the way at the end near Jambo which was pretty far even with a car. I asked the check in cm If we could move closer to the pool or lobby bc I'm working for a few days and my friends one has to do school work and the other one has to work from "home" for a day in the room so having a two year old closer to the pool would be nice ! Cm said we have nothing and didn't offer to check so I called down when I got to the room and they said they had several rooms clean that we could move to and asked why we didn't ask the cm check in girl....
> 
> We we're moved to 5th floor 3 rooms from rafiki elevator!! The room was great but my only two complaints is that we're using dvc points and bc they don't change towels daily there was only one hook plus the towel rack and no other hooks in the bathroom. I also prefer a bathroom that at least has the sink on the outside as opposed to everything being in one room but that's personal choice. I loved loved loved all the outlets there were around the room but liked the studio at Jambo house better I think   There are 3 adults and one 2 yr old in our room. The couch was very stiff and thin as many have said. I'm Going to enquire about a egg crate later  I like the mug refill stations at the pool and gift shop to make up for the lack of food court!    Other than that it's great so far! I wish I was at blizzard with my friends right now instead of typing on my lunch break!!!!



Glad you like the new location! As we said, those end of hall rooms at Kidani are killer. We were in a 1BR, and I agree about the outlets. Usually we have to power share between all our iDevices, this time we had outlets coming out the wazoo!


----------



## abja09

psac said:


> Besides Arusha, you could get Sunset (which isn't as nice at Jambo as at Kidani) and I forget the other one by the pool. Your owner has to call Member Services any time up to about 2 weeks before your arrival. Good luck!  Glad you like the new location! As we said, those end of hall rooms at Kidani are killer. We were in a 1BR, and I agree about the outlets. Usually we have to power share between all our iDevices, this time we had outlets coming out the wazoo!



I will be sure to put in my request. Thanks!


----------



## nalajms

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> I asked the check in cm If we could move closer to the pool or lobby ...Cm said we have nothing and didn't offer to check so I called down when I got to the room and they said they had several rooms clean that we could move to and asked why we didn't ask the cm check in girl....



That's so rude! We're heading there in 9 days   Hoping for a room near the lobby as well.  Who did you call when you got to the room? And did they charge you to change rooms?


----------



## Anna114

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> We checked in yesterday around 4pm. The cm was able to put my own cc on for my charging which was great. The room was ready of course. 3rd floor all the way at the end near Jambo which was pretty far even with a car. I asked the check in cm If we could move closer to the pool or lobby bc I'm working for a few days and my friends one has to do school work and the other one has to work from "home" for a day in the room so having a two year old closer to the pool would be nice ! Cm said we have nothing and didn't offer to check so I called down when I got to the room and they said they had several rooms clean that we could move to and asked why we didn't ask the cm check in girl....



We've had great experiences, about room availability. We were shown the rooms that were available and those that would be available if we were willing to wait. We always (after a bad experience) pack on the off chance we have to wait. In my Dooney and Bourke overnighter we have shorts and comfortable shoes for me.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

nalajms said:


> That's so rude! We're heading there in 9 days   Hoping for a room near the lobby as well.  Who did you call when you got to the room? And did they charge you to change rooms?



I called the front desk from the room. It usually is someone in the back office that answers and she transferred me to the room assigner. We spoke to a manager about it just so they were aware.


----------



## ali in wonderland

We are staying at Kadani in a 1 BR standard view next week.  We have a car and will be using it to drive to most parks.  I have a walking disability.   Can you help me with room request suggestions?  I am looking to be close to the pool, and maybe a peak at some animals.  Also not too far of a walk from parking.  Thank you.


----------



## nighttowll

ali in wonderland said:


> We are staying at Kadani in a 1 BR standard view next week.  We have a car and will be using it to drive to most parks.  I have a walking disability.   Can you help me with room request suggestions?  I am looking to be close to the pool, and maybe a peak at some animals.  Also not too far of a walk from parking.  Thank you.



You want to request to be to close to the elevator that is near the pool then. Sorry, I don't know the name, but I'm sure someone on here can tell you. Parking is underneath the hotel, so you can park beside the elevator you requested to be near.


----------



## drusba

ali in wonderland said:


> We are staying at Kadani in a 1 BR standard view next week.  We have a car and will be using it to drive to most parks.  I have a walking disability.   Can you help me with room request suggestions?  I am looking to be close to the pool, and maybe a peak at some animals.  Also not too far of a walk from parking.  Thank you.




The request you want to make is close to the Rafiki elevator, high floor, the latter for chance to see animals in the distance to the right from the balcony. The shortest walk from the building to the pool is from the Rafiki elevator, first (parking garage) floor. However, if you are going next week, you may be too late to put in a request since room assignements may have already begun, but you might try and do so immediately through MS. Note that the under building parking garage runs through the building and with elevators along the wings you can always park fairly close to your room regardless of where room is.


----------



## ali in wonderland

drusba said:


> The request you want to make is close to the Rafiki elevator, high floor, the latter for chance to see animals in the distance to the right from the balcony. The shortest walk from the building to the pool is from the Rafiki elevator, first (parking garage) floor. However, if you are going next week, you may be too late to put in a request since room assignements may have already begun, but you might try and do so immediately through MS. Note that the under building parking garage runs through the building and with elevators along the wings you can always park fairly close to your room regardless of where room is.



Thank you so much.  I was going to call the hotel directly to make the request.  I have always been told to do so at the seven day mark, and so I am hoping it's not too late.


----------



## nighttowll

ali in wonderland said:


> Thank you so much.  I was going to call the hotel directly to make the request.  I have always been told to do so at the seven day mark, and so I am hoping it's not too late.



Depending on how early you arrive, you may have luck just holding out for a room to open up located where you want it. We checked in early morning, so I knew the room wouldn't be ready yet. I told them at checkin we were happy to wait all day for a room in the section we wanted to open up if needed. I know sometimes if no one is checking out you can't do that, but sometimes you can. I would never just accept the first room offered to me if it's not where I want to be. We turned down 3 or 4 rooms before one opened up in the section I wanted. 

I thought it was funny. The CM kept offering me rooms nowhere near where I had requested to be. Then she'd tell me there was absolutely nothing else available. I'd say that's fine we will wait a few hours for something to open. She would immediately look back down at her screen and magically something a little closer would appear. We kept this charade up until she finally gave me a room in the section I wanted to begin with. Amazing how it wasn't available 5 minutes earlier. I swear I think they are trained to try to push off "bad" rooms onto unsuspecting guests who don't know enough to refuse them. 

It would have saved her a lot of time and frustration if she had just given me the request I made to begin with. I mean I submitted it in writing way in advance, followed up two weeks out, called again to verify, and then arrived early and told her we had no plans and were willing to wait until the afternoon if needed to get a room in the section we wanted. I only had one request, not a long list or anything. Is it really that hard to honor it, when obviously it was available all along?

So, I guess the lesson is don't let them push you around, fight for the room you want.


----------



## ali in wonderland

nighttowll said:


> Depending on how early you arrive, you may have luck just holding out for a room to open up located where you want it. We checked in early morning, so I knew the room wouldn't be ready yet. I told them at checkin we were happy to wait all day for a room in the section we wanted to open up if needed. I know sometimes if no one is checking out you can't do that, but sometimes you can. I would never just accept the first room offered to me if it's not where I want to be. We turned down 3 or 4 rooms before one opened up in the section I wanted.  I thought it was funny. The CM kept offering me rooms nowhere near where I had requested to be. Then she'd tell me there was absolutely nothing else available. I'd say that's fine we will wait a few hours for something to open. She would immediately look back down at her screen and magically something a little closer would appear. We kept this charade up until she finally gave me a room in the section I wanted to begin with. Amazing how it wasn't available 5 minutes earlier. I swear I think they are trained to try to push off "bad" rooms onto unsuspecting guests who don't know enough to refuse them.  It would have saved her a lot of time and frustration if she had just given me the request I made to begin with. I mean I submitted it in writing way in advance, followed up two weeks out, called again to verify, and then arrived early and told her we had no plans and were willing to wait until the afternoon if needed to get a room in the section we wanted. I only had one request, not a long list or anything. Is it really that hard to honor it, when obviously it was available all along?  So, I guess the lesson is don't let them push you around, fight for the room you want.



That's really good to know.  Thank you!


----------



## twinklebug

nighttowll said:


> Depending on how early you arrive, you may have luck just holding out for a room to open up located where you want it. We checked in early morning, so I knew the room wouldn't be ready yet. I told them at checkin we were happy to wait all day for a room in the section we wanted to open up if needed. I know sometimes if no one is checking out you can't do that, but sometimes you can. I would never just accept the first room offered to me if it's not where I want to be. We turned down 3 or 4 rooms before one opened up in the section I wanted.
> 
> I thought it was funny. The CM kept offering me rooms nowhere near where I had requested to be. Then she'd tell me there was absolutely nothing else available. I'd say that's fine we will wait a few hours for something to open. She would immediately look back down at her screen and magically something a little closer would appear. We kept this charade up until she finally gave me a room in the section I wanted to begin with. Amazing how it wasn't available 5 minutes earlier. I swear I think they are trained to try to push off "bad" rooms onto unsuspecting guests who don't know enough to refuse them.
> 
> It would have saved her a lot of time and frustration if she had just given me the request I made to begin with. I mean I submitted it in writing way in advance, followed up two weeks out, called again to verify, and then arrived early and told her we had no plans and were willing to wait until the afternoon if needed to get a room in the section we wanted. I only had one request, not a long list or anything. Is it really that hard to honor it, when obviously it was available all along?
> 
> So, I guess the lesson is don't let them push you around, fight for the room you want.



In all fairness, I have been told that the front desk CMs do not have access to view the rooms pending availability. The assigners, who are at a desk in another location do, and so the front desk CMs will typically offer to call to find out what can be done. If you check in online it's much harder for them to move your room than if you wait and check in at the front.

As for "fighting" for the room you want, I'm sorry to say, this approach only makes you come off badly. They are not playing charades with anyone, and do try their best. Your room is initially assigned by the the assigner up to two weeks out. When making requests they make sure to ask that you understand that requests are just that: "requests". There is no guarantee you will get what you are asking for. I am proud to be an AKV owner, and know the AKV assigners do the very best they can to fulfill requests, it's a complex shuffle puzzle game trying to fit everyone in where they want to be as others are checking out, all for varying lengths of stay. If I am assigned a room I'd rather not have, I do give a disappointed "oh" and if they don't offer, I ask nicely if they can call the assigner. My luck is about 50/50 with them finding a room location I'd like to have opening up that day. 

Eventually all DVC owners will end up with the rooms they specifically didn't want (dumpster view at VWL comes to mind LOL) but we all take our turn, and the knowledge that there are more wonderful stays to come in years ahead eases the situation.


----------



## nighttowll

twinklebug said:


> In all fairness, I have been told that the front desk CMs do not have access to view the rooms pending availability. The assigners, who are at a desk in another location do, and so the front desk CMs will typically offer to call to find out what can be done. If you check in online it's much harder for them to move your room than if you wait and check in at the front.  As for "fighting" for the room you want, I'm sorry to say, this approach only makes you come off badly. They are not playing charades with anyone, and do try their best. Your room is initially assigned by the the assigner up to two weeks out. When making requests they make sure to ask that you understand that requests are just that: "requests". There is no guarantee you will get what you are asking for. I am proud to be an AKV owner, and know the AKV assigners do the very best they can to fulfill requests, it's a complex shuffle puzzle game trying to fit everyone in where they want to be as others are checking out, all for varying lengths of stay. If I am assigned a room I'd rather not have, I do give a disappointed "oh" and if they don't offer, I ask nicely if they can call the assigner. My luck is about 50/50 with them finding a room location I'd like to have opening up that day.  Eventually all DVC owners will end up with the rooms they specifically didn't want (dumpster view at VWL comes to mind LOL) but we all take our turn, and the knowledge that there are more wonderful stays to come in years ahead eases the situation.



I wasn't assigned a room ahead of time. I didn't do the online checkin because I had already read you were better off to checkin at the desk. All they did was tell me if I wanted to checkin now the only room available to me was room X which she voluntarily showed me the location of on a map and asked if I wanted. I then politely told her we would wait until that afternoon for something else. If nothing closer to where I wanted to be opened up by then that was fine. Maybe her computer doesn't show her all the options at once. I don't know. I just know I kept telling her we would wait, and she kept showing me new rooms that weren't there before. I was never rude to her or anything. I just made it clear I would prefer to wait to see if something opened up and not just take a room that was already clean but in a location far from where I wanted to be. We were there well before check out time, so I knew new rooms would become available as other guests checked out.


----------



## twinklebug

nighttowll said:


> I wasn't assigned a room ahead of time. I didn't do the online checkin because I had already read you were better off to checkin at the desk. All they did was tell me if I wanted to checkin now the only room available to me was room X which she voluntarily showed me the location of on a map and asked if I wanted. I then politely told her we would wait until that afternoon for something else. If nothing closer to where I wanted to be opened up by then that was fine. Maybe her computer doesn't show her all the options at once. I don't know. I just know I kept telling her we would wait, and she kept showing me new rooms that weren't there before. I was never rude to her or anything. I just made it clear I would prefer to wait to see if something opened up and not just take a room that was already clean but in a location far from where I wanted to be. We were there well before check out time, so I knew new rooms would become available as other guests checked out.



Okay, she sounds new. Her approach was incorrect. Experienced front desk CMs  will welcome you, go through the paperwork, and then show you where your room is. They then will tell you it should be ready before 4, if it's not already ready. They_ never_ ask straight up if you'd like the room as that opens a whole can of worms for them since they really don't have much control over it, and that makes it sound like they do.

It's when they show me on the map where my room is that I give the little sigh if I'm not particularly happy (or a smile if I can't believe my luck, LOL). Experienced CMs at AKV are excellent at picking up on these and will offer to call the assigner "to see if there is anything available".  

You should know, that all Disney properties assign rooms to guests about 1-2 weeks before they arrive, even if they have not checked in. It's pretty much standard in the hotel industry to do so in order to know which rooms are open/occupied and out of rotation for service.


----------



## Anna114

nighttowll said:


> Depending on how early you arrive, you may have luck just holding out for a room to open up located where you want it. We checked in early morning, so I knew the room wouldn't be ready yet. I told them at checkin we were happy to wait all day for a room in the section we wanted to open up if needed. I know sometimes if no one is checking out you can't do that, but sometimes you can. I would never just accept the first room offered to me if it's not where I want to be. We turned down 3 or 4 rooms before one opened up in the section I wanted.
> 
> So, I guess the lesson is don't let them push you around, fight for the room you want.



We have had great luck using this method. We are usually at VWL by 11am. They show us the rooms to be cleaned and we pick from there.


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

nighttowll said:


> ... I swear I think they are trained to try to push off "bad" rooms onto unsuspecting guests who don't know enough to refuse them. ...



We are so excited for our first stay at AKV!  Our home resort is BCV, but we've loved AKL before.  So, I am one of those unsuspecting guests   Note that we do not have strong opinions about which floor or anything else, except that we've used points for a savannah view so we expect to see some animals some time.  We've always been happy with our BCV assignments - each has been different and we've liked something about each location, floor, wing, etc.  In my don't-need-to-be-near-whatever situation, are there still bad rooms I have to worry about being assigned because I don't know better?


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

mum of two pirates said:


> Were staying savannah view in Dec and would like to do the Sunrise Safari. ...



Are you a DVC member?  I had wanted Sunrise Safari also and found, in the last few weeks, that DVC members staying at AKV can now book Sunrise Safari too.  We are going to try it in June and am so excited. 
We've never stayed concierge so have no info there - just weighing in on Safari


----------



## mum of two pirates

Were renting points to stay DVC. I just read two days ago DVC could book now. Wish I could buy less then 100 points. Were on a wait list for club but the problem w that is were not going untill Dec and booking is like 180 days out or something like that and im sure if someone is canceling it wont be tell 30 days out and by then the safari will be filled up and sold out.


----------



## princessap

I am getting ready to book AKV 1 bedroom Kidani and am so torn on whether to book standard view or savannah view..I want to splurge on sv view but I keep reading on here that people saw no giraffes at all which would be what we want to see.what are good room requests for both of these options as well! 
Thanks


----------



## DeeCee735

I suggest requesting close to elevators or above Sanaa for a savannah view. They feed the zebras and giraffes a couple of times a day just outside the Sanaa windows so diners get to see the animals....as well as people out in the viewing area.


----------



## Niewoe

princessap said:


> I am getting ready to book AKV 1 bedroom Kidani and am so torn on whether to book standard view or savannah view..I want to splurge on sv view but I keep reading on here that people saw no giraffes at all which would be what we want to see.what are good room requests for both of these options as well!
> Thanks



I just booked 2 SV studios.  Do you know if the people who did not see giraffes saw other animals?  It looks like there are different sections to the "savanna" and I'm sure everyone wants to see the giraffes.  I'm so excited to wake up and see wildlife, so I'm going into it with an open mind for the other animals


----------



## AKVFamily

We stayed in a Savannah View last March and saw nearly every animal, including the giraffes.  To me, you stay at AKL for that experience, so I say go for it!  I am surprised to hear that people did not see animals.


----------



## Anna114

We are here at Kidani right now with a savannah view we saw 5 giraffes and they were out most if the day there's 5 Hee at Kidani and 4 at Jambo. If people aren't seeing giraffes my guess would be they are going commando. If you leave early and don't come back after dark you won't see much.


----------



## twinklebug

AKVFamily said:


> We stayed in a Savannah View last March and saw nearly every animal, including the giraffes.  To me, you stay at AKL for that experience, so I say go for it!  I am surprised to hear that people did not see animals.



I agree, staying at AKV, to me, is about seeing the animals from my balcony.
Kidani's pretty easy to specifiy a room where you'll see animals. Sunset Savanna is the large one on the interior of the loops (or "mickey ears") It is home to many giraffe, zebra a few other animals too.

The other savanna is Pembe, which is on the outside of the northern loop, starting just past the pool area. This savanna is home to smaller animals including the red river hogs (who I hear are funny to watch) and the small gazelle like deer.... are they gazelles? I don't have my guide in front of me  

I've had both savannas, as well as standard view and I will say when we stayed on the Pembe Savanna we didn't see any animals other than native Floridian rabbits. It was a huge let down (and certainly not worth the SV points) as we had a 16yo friend with us who had never been to Disney before and we had hoped to "wow" him. From now on I'll always request Sunset Savanna. I called the "front desk" via phone and they spoke with the assigner and got a room for us on Sunset for the following day.


----------



## Niewoe

twinklebug said:


> I agree, staying at AKV, to me, is about seeing the animals from my balcony. Kidani's pretty easy to specifiy a room where you'll see animals. Sunset Savanna is the large one on the interior of the loops (or "mickey ears") It is home to many giraffe, zebra a few other animals too.  The other savanna is Pembe, which is on the outside of the northern loop, starting just past the pool area. This savanna is home to smaller animals including the red river hogs (who I hear are funny to watch) and the small gazelle like deer.... are they gazelles? I don't have my guide in front of me   I've had both savannas, as well as standard view and I will say when we stayed on the Pembe Savanna we didn't see any animals other than native Floridian rabbits. It was a huge let down (and certainly not worth the SV points) as we had a 16yo friend with us who had never been to Disney before and we had hoped to "wow" him. From now on I'll always request Sunset Savanna. I called the "front desk" via phone and they spoke with the assigner and got a room for us on Sunset for the following day.



Very helpful! When do you think it is a good time to request Sunset Savanna? Prior to arriving or when you check in?


----------



## twinklebug

Niewoe said:


> Very helpful! When do you think it is a good time to request Sunset Savanna? Prior to arriving or when you check in?



You want to make your request through Member services prior to 2 weeks before arriving. Reason being: the assigners start filling in the slots two weeks out, and the closer you get, the harder it is for them to find a fit to your request & length of stay.

Sunset Savanna is the largest category of rooms and will be fairly easy to get. You may want to ask for a second request in addition to this. Some folk want to be close to the store/lobby, others want to be near the pool, or bus stops, some folk want to be on the end closest to Jambo to make it an easy walk for food service. For me, I prefer a low floor so I can see the faces on the animals a bit better. (Top floors have an impressive view though)


----------



## actopp1017

Has anybody stayed in a Standard view room they loved?


----------



## Kimmy2Disney

actopp1017 said:


> Has anybody stayed in a Standard view room they loved?



Yes, I loved ours at Jambo.. 5582, it was standard reclassified from savannah because of the people pen and back area where the 2 Savannah areas meet with a fence.  Our first day when we were assigned I was so disappointed because the walk was so long (I had previously been spoiled on our last akl trip with a room 2 in from the lobby above Mara,  and right around the corner from Victoria falls.. It was a cash stay not in dvc).  But when we walked into the room and saw our view I was so happy!!  You already walk a ton in WDW so what's a couple of extra steps, lol.. It helped that they had the windows overlooking the savannah to admire the different views as we walked the entire length of zebra trail!


----------



## psac

Niewoe said:


> Very helpful! When do you think it is a good time to request Sunset Savanna? Prior to arriving or when you check in?



Definitely call member services (or have your member do it if you're renting) at least two weeks before check-in. 

For Kidani you want to request Sunset Savanna, if you're in Jambo you want to request Arusha Savanna.


----------



## princessap

is there anything else someone would request other then sunset savannah?? I would love a good view of the animals so is lower floor better, or with all the talk about long hallways is something else better to request??

thanks


----------



## twinklebug

princessap said:


> is there anything else someone would request other then sunset savannah?? I would love a good view of the animals so is lower floor better, or with all the talk about long hallways is something else better to request??
> 
> thanks



See the second paragraph below for other options folks typically choose to add. It really depends on your personality what or if you elect to add any requests. Also, keep in mind that requests are never guaranteed. The assigners do their best to fit them in. Make sure to add them more than 2 weeks out for the best chance.



twinklebug said:


> You want to make your request through Member services prior to 2 weeks before arriving. Reason being: the assigners start filling in the slots two weeks out, and the closer you get, the harder it is for them to find a fit to your request & length of stay.
> 
> Sunset Savanna is the largest category of rooms and will be fairly easy to get. You may want to ask for a second request in addition to this. Some folk want to be close to the store/lobby, others want to be near the pool, or bus stops, some folk want to be on the end closest to Jambo to make it an easy walk for food service. For me, I prefer a low floor so I can see the faces on the animals a bit better. (Top floors have an impressive view though)


----------



## Anna114

My husband and I are here right now. We have the best studio location in all of  Kidani. We are on the main floor 3rd room from the lobby. The laundry is just across the hall. We didn't go to a park and just ate at Sanaa. I needed to walk SO we measured how long it was. From the lobby to the end is 1/4 mile and took about 6 minutes. I walked the whole thing back and fourth in about 25 minutes. The one positive note is that all of the walking is inside. The giraffes, I believe are being paid to stay on the south end lol. The best part have been the zebras. 2 babies are quite playful and really adorable.

Sent from my awesome iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mickeys girl 52

My family will be staying in a standard view grand Villa in June. It is our first time and we are looking forward to it. I have heard they have storytelling  around a fire pit but was wondering if they have marshmallow roasting or S'mores too? Also do they have movies on the big screen at night like some of the other resorts do. Thanks advance


----------



## goin' again!

Anna114, 

Glad to hear you are loving your room!  Less than 5 months til we are celebrating at Kidani   One question, are you bothered by the noise of the laundry room?


----------



## Anna114

goin' again! said:


> Anna114,  Glad to hear you are loving your room!  Less than 5 months til we are celebrating at Kidani   One question, are you bothered by the noise of the laundry room?



Not even a little. It's rarely used. But it's been great for me.

Sent from my awesome iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ali in wonderland

actopp1017 said:


> Has anybody stayed in a Standard view room they loved?



We just got back from a stay in Kadani room 7827.  It's standard view, two in from Rafiki elevators.  We had a car so we loved this spot.  Rafiki elevator has a back entrance to the pool, and we always found a parking spot next to the elevator.


----------



## psac

Anna114 said:


> My husband and I are here right now. We have the best studio location in all of  Kidani. We are on the main floor 3rd room from the lobby. The laundry is just across the hall. We didn't go to a park and just ate at Sanaa. I needed to walk SO we measured how long it was. From the lobby to the end is 1/4 mile and took about 6 minutes. I walked the whole thing back and fourth in about 25 minutes. The one positive note is that all of the walking is inside. The giraffes, I believe are being paid to stay on the south end lol. The best part have been the zebras. 2 babies are quite playful and really adorable.
> 
> Sent from my awesome iPad using DISBoards



It does sound like the perfect location!! Glad you got a good one. How was Sanaa?


----------



## Anna114

psac said:


> It does sound like the perfect location!! Glad you got a good one. How was Sanaa?



We loved the bread with the spreads. I had a chicken tandoori sandwich that I wished had been cooked a little more but I really liked it. My husband hand the Durban shrimp, basmati rice and the chicken vandiloo. He loved his choices. We also had dinner  at Boma, that's was great.

Sent from my awesome iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Niewoe

Anna114 said:


> We loved the bread with the spreads. I had a chicken tandoori sandwich that I wished had been cooked a little more but I really liked it. My husband hand the Durban shrimp, basmati rice and the chicken vandiloo. He loved his choices. We also had dinner  at Boma, that's was great.  Sent from my awesome iPad using DISBoards



Would you choose Sanaa or Boma? We ate at Sanaa are last trip, but were not staying at AKL. I'm thinking we loved it so much because of the animal experience. 

Agree about the breads and spreads! I could have made that my meal! Yum!!


----------



## psac

Niewoe said:


> Would you choose Sanaa or Boma? We ate at Sanaa are last trip, but were not staying at AKL. I'm thinking we loved it so much because of the animal experience.
> 
> Agree about the breads and spreads! I could have made that my meal! Yum!!



Boma is by far the best buffet dinner in WDW. But it stil is a buffet, so it's a very different type of experience of course. The flavors on everything really pop, and my spicy-phobic wife loves it as well.


----------



## GAVSMOMS

New AKL owner waiting to book my first trip.  Read the last 10 or so pages, what great information.  At this point I'd take the worst location and be there.  Lol
I will use your comments when I book the rooms.  Can't wait to see the animals and eat at the restaurants.


----------



## jerseygal

Congrats and Welcome Home! AKV is our "home" resort and we love it!

We love to "rotate" and try different resorts, but we had a great summer vaca at Kidani a few summers ago.

Going to Jambo during the first 2 weeks of December for 2 nights, then BWV for 2 nights...Jambo will be a FIRST for us, although we loved the quick serve Mara...Love the Jambo pool too! Was dying to try BWV so we decided to "inconvenience" ourselves a bit and do the split stay...First vaca childless, so it will be just a studio for DH and me...Not a lot of packing up kids, etc so basically should be "effortless". 

WELCOME HOME!

Hope you enjoy DVC as much as we do!


----------



## GAVSMOMS

jerseygal said:


> Congrats and Welcome Home! AKV is our "home" resort and we love it!  We love to "rotate" and try different resorts, but we had a great summer vaca at Kidani a few summers ago.  Going to Jambo during the first 2 weeks of December for 2 nights, then BWV for 2 nights...Jambo will be a FIRST for us, although we loved the quick serve Mara...Love the Jambo pool too! Was dying to try BWV so we decided to "inconvenience" ourselves a bit and do the split stay...First vaca childless, so it will be just a studio for DH and me...Not a lot of packing up kids, etc so basically should be "effortless".  WELCOME HOME!  Hope you enjoy DVC as much as we do!


Thanks.  I'm not sure about doing a split stay.  Have a young one with us that makes traveling hard enough, but maybe in the future. 
Can't wait to get down there and try out the different resorts.   
I think having Mara's close might be good for us unless we get a 1BR. 
Have fun on your trips.


----------



## Jeniie

My parents are new AKV owners (they decided they wanted more points during their last trip and love AKV so it was a natural choice) and they have graciously offered to let DFi and I use some of their points for our honeymoon in February 2015! I'm a huge Jambo House fan especially but this trip will be a first for DFi so I'm excited to show him around!


----------



## jennifer in canada

Looking for a good room request to put in for Kidani. Staying in a 2 bedroom villa savannah view in Sept for the first time (last two trips have been at jambo and we were on the sunset savannah with lots of giraffes and zebras) just want a good location for seeing the giraffes and zebras again


----------



## Goofy442

We own at AKV and have never been able to get a concierge room. I called just to see what they had available for April 2015, and they had a room. Trying to figure out, is it only on the sixth floor or is there other floors. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Goofy442 said:


> We own at AKV and have never been able to get a concierge room. I called just to see what they had available for April 2015, and they had a room. Trying to figure out, is it only on the sixth floor or is there other floors.
> Thanks for the help.



I think there are also a few club rooms on the 5th floor.  We are club reservations next week, so I will know for sure then!  This is the first time we were able to book club level, so we are really looking forward to it!


----------



## Kidanifan08

Goofy442 said:


> We own at AKV and have never been able to get a concierge room. I called just to see what they had available for April 2015, and they had a room. Trying to figure out, is it only on the sixth floor or is there other floors.
> Thanks for the help.





MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> I think there are also a few club rooms on the 5th floor.  We are club reservations next week, so I will know for sure then!  This is the first time we were able to book club level, so we are really looking forward to it!



Actually, all of the DVC concierge rooms are on floor 6.  There are 5 two-bedroom lock-offs.  I think three are savanna view and two are pool view, but it may be the other way around.  The CRO concierge rooms are on 5.  The DVC rooms have relatively crummy views, as there are thatched roofs that come down over the balconies, and the rooms are higher than desirable for a savanna view.  But, concierge is a great experience to do at least once.  It's definitely tough to get.


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Kidanifan08 said:


> Actually, all of the DVC concierge rooms are on floor 6.  There are 5 two-bedroom lock-offs.  I think three are savanna view and two are pool view, but it may be the other way around.  The CRO concierge rooms are on 5.  The DVC rooms have relatively crummy views, as there are thatched roofs that come down over the balconies, and the rooms are higher than desirable for a savanna view.  But, concierge is a great experience to do at least once.  It's definitely tough to get.



Thanks for the info.  This was really tough to book, and I ended up with three RSVP to piece all the dates together.  Im looking forward to it, but we did have an iffy experience on the 5th floor before.

Last year we stayed in a value, I think on the 5th floor, pool view.  It was on the top floor of whichever wing we were on. Something was loose on the roof and made noise all night.  We called maintenance about it several times, but they either could not find the source or wouldn't fix it.  I couldn't sleep at all.  I hope we don't have that issue again staying on the top floor.


----------



## anbouk

We are sooo excited to finally have been able to secure a CL room at AKL after sooo long!  We have stayed multiple times at AKL and we LOVE it! Just wondering if anyone has any pics of the CL? We just can't wait for this upcoming trip.  When I step on AKL grounds i almost don't want to leave the hotel and go to the parks.  There is so much to do and see !


----------



## Kidanifan08

MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> Thanks for the info.  This was really tough to book, and I ended up with three RSVP to piece all the dates together.  Im looking forward to it, but we did have an iffy experience on the 5th floor before.
> 
> Last year we stayed in a value, I think on the 5th floor, pool view.  It was on the top floor of whichever wing we were on. Something was loose on the roof and made noise all night.  We called maintenance about it several times, but they either could not find the source or wouldn't fix it.  I couldn't sleep at all.  I hope we don't have that issue again staying on the top floor.



Enjoy your stay!  We're hoping to get a 2BR on the CL for our 2015 trip.  We had one a few years ago and really enjoyed the CL services, particularly the IPO.  We also did the Sunrise Safari, which was awesome!  

We just did a 3 night CL stay in early April in a studio.  We had a pool view, but they were re-roofing the thatch roof over Boma, so our view was not ideal.  Fortunately, they were not working in the early AM or at night.

We have a 1BR value for our upcoming December trip.  We like how close they are to the lobby, although I like the villas at Kidani better.  It is definitely a nice points savings to get a value.


----------



## psac

anbouk said:


> We are sooo excited to finally have been able to secure a CL room at AKL after sooo long!  We have stayed multiple times at AKL and we LOVE it! Just wondering if anyone has any pics of the CL? We just can't wait for this upcoming trip.  When I step on AKL grounds i almost don't want to leave the hotel and go to the parks.  There is so much to do and see !



No pictures, you might want to check out the Concierge thread on the Resort boards. But I will say the mini chocolate chip muffins they had at breakfast must have been laced with crack. I could have had a dozen of those things!!


----------



## mum of two pirates

I looked on allears and found the menus but not the times unless I missed them somewhere. Are plane doesn't land until 11 pm and by then I'll want something to eat when we get there. Just booked our flights today.


----------



## anna's mama

How is the wi-fi at Kidani? I think it's free now?


----------



## rugman1969

About to reserve a 3 bdr gv at Kidani savannah view, and would like to know if I should request a certain room, or floor, or is there a better villa location than another? How about the best views? How about where to see the most animals?
Thanks


----------



## JAM113

mum of two pirates said:


> I looked on allears and found the menus but not the times unless I missed them somewhere. Are plane doesn't land until 11 pm and by then I'll want something to eat when we get there. Just booked our flights today.



I know Mara, the QS, closes at 11pm, because we have been at the pool keeping an eye on the clock to make sure someone refills the drink mugs before they lock up.


----------



## Torgue

I have read that some of the Value 1 Bedrooms have a Savannah View. So I have a couple of questions.
1. Is this true?
2. Do we add a room request for a Savannah View? 

We have stayed at Kidani before but this is our first time to stay here. Not until December but very excited!!!!


----------



## JAM113

Torgue said:
			
		

> I have read that some of the Value 1 Bedrooms have a Savannah View. So I have a couple of questions.
> 1. Is this true?
> 2. Do we add a room request for a Savannah View?
> 
> We have stayed at Kidani before but this is our first time to stay here. Not until December but very excited!!!!



I read somewhere that 40% of the value rooms are savanna view, 40% are pool view and 20% are parking lot. With the value rooms, you can't request a view. For the cheaper points, it's a gamble and you hope for the best. 

Hope you enjoy your stay. Jambo is where we used to stay pre-DVC, and we are excited to be going home there in January!


----------



## psac

anna's mama said:


> How is the wi-fi at Kidani? I think it's free now?



Yup, free and it worked pretty well for us in April. Better than the BW, where we stay a lot. 



rugman1969 said:


> About to reserve a 3 bdr gv at Kidani savannah view, and would like to know if I should request a certain room, or floor, or is there a better villa location than another? How about the best views? How about where to see the most animals?
> Thanks



At Kidani, close to lobby is always a good choice. Otherwise it depends on things like whether or not you have your own car.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

We are finally owners of AKL!!!!!  Resale sure was stressful, but it done..
And our 1st trip is book for next April.. 

I got a deluxe studio savanna view at jumbo house for my family (DH, me, DD 8 , DD 3) youngest will still be in pack -in-play 
And a studio value  for my sister and bro-in-law.. 

Not sure what the difference is?
My daughter really wanted a savanna view.. 
AKL has been her MUST DO hotel since we 1st heard of it.. 

We will not have a car, and plan to stay within Disney property..
We are stoping by WDW before headed on a cruise 

ANY & ALL ADVICE IS WELCOME!!!


----------



## nisiemouse

Lorilais_mommie said:


> We are finally owners of AKL!!!!!  Resale sure was stressful, but it done..
> And our 1st trip is book for next April..
> 
> I got a deluxe studio savanna view at jumbo house for my family (DH, me, DD 8 , DD 3) youngest will still be in pack -in-play
> And a studio value  for my sister and bro-in-law..
> 
> Not sure what the difference is?
> My daughter really wanted a savanna view..
> AKL has been her MUST DO hotel since we 1st heard of it..
> 
> We will not have a car, and plan to stay within Disney property..
> We are stoping by WDW before headed on a cruise
> 
> ANY & ALL ADVICE IS WELCOME!!!



congratulations! I had to sell my AKL points after I got divorced to pay legal fees. Wish I could have held on and rented for a while. I still have points at OKW and Beach Club thankfully, Kids are wanted to go back to AKL for our Christmas trip. WE have only stayed at Jambo house but will probably be at Kodani since we have to book at 7 months. Pool is my 16 year olds favorite.


----------



## Goofy442

MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> I think there are also a few club rooms on the 5th floor.  We are club reservations next week, so I will know for sure then!  This is the first time we were able to book club level, so we are really looking forward to it!



Thanks for the information. Hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## princessap

So we waited too long to book and now the 1 bedroom vs view is gone 
So now debating between studio savanah view or 1 bedroom std view. Anyone have thoughts?? 2 adults and 3 kids (one under 2) 

Or I could book a regular room with free dining?!?

Suggestions. First time onsite and have first half booked at BLT already!


----------



## J and R's mom

princessap said:


> So we waited too long to book and now the 1 bedroom vs view is gone
> So now debating between studio savanah view or 1 bedroom std view. Anyone have thoughts?? 2 adults and 3 kids (one under 2)
> 
> Or I could book a regular room with free dining?!?
> 
> Suggestions. First time onsite and have first half booked at BLT already!



I would recommend the 1 bedroom standard view, mainly for the extra space.  We had a Jambo House 1 bedroom SV on our last trip and still had a view of the back part of the savannah and saw just as many animals as our savannah view room from the previous trip.  The only difference with the standard view was that we had to look past a holding-pen of sorts but it wasn't a bad view at all. 

The washer/dryer also comes in handy, even when you have no initial plans of needing it...


----------



## liz2206

We have booked to stay at Kidani village next August for two weeks. Could anyone tell us what it is like there and what activities there are to do with the children at the resort.


----------



## psac

J and R's mom said:


> I would recommend the 1 bedroom standard view, mainly for the extra space.  We had a Jambo House 1 bedroom SV on our last trip and still had a view of the back part of the savannah and saw just as many animals as our savannah view room from the previous trip.  The only difference with the standard view was that we had to look past a holding-pen of sorts but it wasn't a bad view at all.
> 
> The washer/dryer also comes in handy, even when you have no initial plans of needing it...



Those are the "people pens," that are designed for keeping the animals on the outside of the pens if they have to evacuate the people from the building due to an emergency.

If you do book the standard view, a people pen view is a good request to make, otherwise you could end up facing the parking lot. 

The one bedrooms do have a LOT of space. You'll be spoiled from the size.


----------



## Airb330

Didn't know where else to put this. GFV has a view thread. Does akv?

This is 5210. We booked standard view in Jambo but it does have an ok view of the savannah. Not sure if it was an upgrade since this is our first stay at our home resort or what. I did post and LisaS kindly updated the "reclassified view" thread, which is a tremendous resource. Sorry the photo is overexposed. My iphone 5 is having a very hard time with the brightness here, my husbands iPhone 5S isn't (mine seems fine at home though?!).


----------



## nalajms

liz2206 said:


> We have booked to stay at Kidani village next August for two weeks. Could anyone tell us what it is like there and what activities there are to do with the children at the resort.



We got a resort email the week prior to check-in.  It had a link to the recreational calendar.  There are lots of things for kids at both resorts.  Sadly, we never made it to any of them....our only resort day was check in day and it rained the whole day so we stayed in the room.  It's likely things will change from month to month, but this should give you an idea.
http://images.hosting-disney.com/PostBookingStream/Resorts/RecCalendars/2014May/13-RecCalendar.pdf


----------



## jimmytammy

We own most of our points at VWL and a few at BWV(mainly so we can book for F&W every other year).  I came home after work Thurs., told DW I was needing a WDW fix, and boom, flights booked, DVC called(got Kidani sav. studio)and ressies for eats booked!  This will be our 1st stay at AKL, though we have visited often at Boma.  Just tagging on to follow some trip reports and views and such.


----------



## psac

Airb330 said:


> Didn't know where else to put this. GFV has a view thread. Does akv?
> 
> This is 5210. We booked standard view in Jambo but it does have an ok view of the savannah. Not sure if it was an upgrade since this is our first stay at our home resort or what. I did post and LisaS kindly updated the "reclassified view" thread, which is a tremendous resource. Sorry the photo is overexposed. My iphone 5 is having a very hard time with the brightness here, my husbands iPhone 5S isn't (mine seems fine at home though?!).



Looks like a good view to me!  Maybe since it's recessed so much some of the big animals don't come as much as do the other areas, so this ended up reclassified as well?  Or it was just a lucky upgrade.


----------



## psac

jimmytammy said:


> We own most of our points at VWL and a few at BWV(mainly so we can book for F&W every other year).  I came home after work Thurs., told DW I was needing a WDW fix, and boom, flights booked, DVC called(got Kidani sav. studio)and ressies for eats booked!  This will be our 1st stay at AKL, though we have visited often at Boma.  Just tagging on to follow some trip reports and views and such.



Welcome home!  Enjoy your trip! If you aren't bringing a car, you might want to request close to lobby for your room. If you think the hallways at BWV are long, wait until you get to Kidani!!


----------



## Torgue

JAM113 said:


> I read somewhere that 40% of the value rooms are savanna view, 40% are pool view and 20% are parking lot. With the value rooms, you can't request a view. For the cheaper points, it's a gamble and you hope for the best.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay. Jambo is where we used to stay pre-DVC, and we are excited to be going home there in January!


 
So I did speak with MS today just to confirm that I can't request a Savannah View. He did say that I could request one at check in. This might be silly  questions but will check in time have any effect on this request. We are doing a split stay this trip and coming from BLT. Should I go over early in the morning and do check in. Maybe make the request then and maybe it will increase the chances? If not I will probably just wait until the afternoon to do the check in. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## kristenrice

Torgue said:


> So I did speak with MS today just to confirm that I can't request a Savannah View. He did say that I could request one at check in. This might be silly  questions but will check in time have any effect on this request. We are doing a split stay this trip and coming from BLT. Should I go over early in the morning and do check in. Maybe make the request then and maybe it will increase the chances? If not I will probably just wait until the afternoon to do the check in. Thoughts anyone?



Since there are so few value rooms (10 lock off 2BR and 8 dedicated studios), your choice of unoccupied rooms will still be quite limited.  The earlier you get there, the better "choice" you will have, but there may only be two or three to choose from.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Airb330 said:


> Didn't know where else to put this. GFV has a view thread. Does akv?  This is 5210. We booked standard view in Jambo but it does have an ok view of the savannah. Not sure if it was an upgrade since this is our first stay at our home resort or what. I did post and LisaS kindly updated the "reclassified view" thread, which is a tremendous resource. Sorry the photo is overexposed. My iphone 5 is having a very hard time with the brightness here, my husbands iPhone 5S isn't (mine seems fine at home though?!).



Would others be interested Ina view thread for AKL?

This is the 4th post if seen in the last month looking for one..   
I'm willing to start it, but I'd be slow to update it. (Kids keep me busy) 

If there is someone else that might be willing to maintain it or even help me, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Doingitagain

We are a group of adults at Jambo in July.  We are using Magical Express and will not have a car.  We will be going to Downtown Disney.  What do you recommend as the best way to get some alcohol for our room and to bring on our Disney Cruise?  TIA!


----------



## MamaOfTwoPrincesses

What requests should I make when I check in online? We won't have to walk too far to get places. We are staying at Kidani -1 Bedroom Villa - Savanna View.  Thanks!

Also... We will have a car. Will we want to drive between Kidani and Jambo?


----------



## J and R's mom

MamaOfTwoPrincesses said:


> What requests should I make when I check in online? We won't have to walk too far to get places. We are staying at Kidani -1 Bedroom Villa - Savanna View.  Thanks!
> 
> Also... We will have a car. Will we want to drive between Kidani and Jambo?



We have only stayed at Jambo House but did go over to Kidani to walk around the resort.

Maybe request a room close to the lobby or buses if you don't want to walk too far.  I'm sure someone on here can give you something more specific.

The distance between Jambo House and Kidani is walkable...10 to 20 minutes depending on your pace.  However, each bus picks up at Kidani first and then goes over to Jambo House (except the DTD bus...it starts at Jambo and goes to Kidani), so you can always catch a bus.  Also, I believe they run a shuttle between the two as well.

We LOVED AKL.  Never thought we would stay there, but our then 10yr old picked it for her birthday and we were glad she did.  It was like finding a hidden treasure.


----------



## jerseygal

We had a GREAT TIME at Kidani a few summers ago, August!

Since it was the "heat of the summer" when we went to Jambo, we drove!

ENJOY! 

Just hubbie and I will be doing a split stay, first time "childless" at WDW and first time with the holiday decorations at WDW..
We are doing 2 nights Jambo and 2 nights BWV! Can't wait to experience the tranquility of Jambo! LOVE seeing the animals!

Hope that you enjoy Kidani!


----------



## lthiesfeld07

I'll be staying at Jambo house in 21 days using points.
Where should I request? Do all of the Savannah's have giraffes? I'd like to be in a savannah that has a view of giraffes, and somewhat near the lobby/pool...

Any ideas? 
Thanks AKL Lovers!


----------



## jimmytammy

psac said:


> Welcome home!  Enjoy your trip! If you aren't bringing a car, you might want to request close to lobby for your room. If you think the hallways at BWV are long, wait until you get to Kidani!!



Thanks for the heads up!  We are flying this time since its a short trip, but renting a car at Orlando/Sanford airport. We usually drive, and tend to drive to the parks unless we can catch the monorail or boats for transport.  I wondered if we would be best to ask for near the lobby and this answers my question.  it was like you could read my mind


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lthiesfeld07 said:


> I'll be staying at Jambo house in 21 days using points.
> Where should I request? Do all of the Savannah's have giraffes? I'd like to be in a savannah that has a view of giraffes, and somewhat near the lobby/pool...
> 
> Any ideas?
> Thanks AKL Lovers!



Uzima does not have giraffe but both the Arusha and the Sunset do.


----------



## J and R's mom

lthiesfeld07 said:


> I'll be staying at Jambo house in 21 days using points.
> Where should I request? Do all of the Savannah's have giraffes? I'd like to be in a savannah that has a view of giraffes, and somewhat near the lobby/pool...
> 
> Any ideas?
> Thanks AKL Lovers!




Looking at THIS MAP....maybe request Arusha, along the Zebra Trail, close to the elevators.  Or something like that.  

We were in room 5513 last May and LOVED the view and location.  Saw giraffes (and other animals) each day.  And that elevator goes straight down to the pool area and quick service restaurant.


----------



## psac

J and R's mom said:


> Looking at THIS MAP....maybe request Arusha, along the Zebra Trail, close to the elevators.  Or something like that.
> 
> We were in room 5513 last May and LOVED the view and location.  Saw giraffes (and other animals) each day.  And that elevator goes straight down to the pool area and quick service restaurant.



I was going to make that same exact suggestion. Arusha Savanna, Zebra Trail, Near Elevators.


----------



## CTdaizy

I was digging through our stash of things we have brought home and found the maps for AKL, thought I would share for those looking to see the resort layout.  As you can see, we stayed in Kidani in room 7750, on the Sunset Savanna.  We had a terrific view of the animals, there were feeding areas right outside the porch.  We saw lots of variety, and it was great!  It was a bit of walk to the lobby, but it was worth it!


----------



## CTdaizy

Here is Jambo


----------



## CTdaizy

Here's a look at the November 2013 activities guide~ just to give you an idea of what goes on at AKL


----------



## CTdaizy

Here's the other side of the activities list- again from Nov. 2013 but gives you an idea of things to expect. Sorry it's a little blurry!


----------



## CTdaizy

And lastly here's the view from our room in Kidani Village- if you look close, there's a baby giraffe (Luna) and a baby zebra!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

CT, what size room was this? We are at a 1bdrm and trying to get ideas of good room locations for both giraffe and zebra. We will also have a car.


----------



## CTdaizy

Our room in Kidani was a one bedroom. Never had a problem parking underground close to the elevator, and wasn't too much of a walk once inside.  From room to lobby was far, but not as bad as it could have been. We saw animals all day and on the nights that it wasn't too cold.


----------



## Fan of Figment

CTdaizy said:


> Here's a look at the November 2013 activities guide~ just to give you an idea of what goes on at AKL



Thank you for posting all these!  We are ending our trip with a few days at Kidani (first time there!) and I was interested in seeing what kind of activities they have.


----------



## Splashboat

Fan of Figment said:


> Thank you for posting all these!  We are ending our trip with a few days at Kidani (first time there!) and I was interested in seeing what kind of activities they have.



If you look at the link below you will see "activities" click on that and you will get the current activities posted.
http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/resorts/wdw/animalkingdomlodge.shtml


----------



## Fan of Figment

Splashboat said:


> If you look at the link below you will see "activities" click on that and you will get the current activities posted.
> http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/resorts/wdw/animalkingdomlodge.shtml



That's great, thank you!!


----------



## murraylieb

We are staying in 1BR std view kidani. It will be me, dd13 and ds10. We've never stayed in std view at kidani. What should we expect as a view?  The kids chose AKL over OKW and SSR. Kids opted for std view to save points for another trip but I keep second guessing choice to not get savannah view. Any advice on room requests?  Thanks


----------



## twinklebug

murraylieb said:


> We are staying in 1BR std view kidani. It will be me, dd13 and ds10. We've never stayed in std view at kidani. What should we expect as a view?  The kids chose AKL over OKW and SSR. Kids opted for std view to save points for another trip but I keep second guessing choice to not get savannah view. Any advice on room requests?  Thanks



We've been spoiled by the savanna view rooms, and now are to the point that if we don't have one we know what we're missing. However, having stayed in a standard room -once- I have to say that our main entrance view was not bad at all. We were more focused on the sky and garden right in front of the room (2nd floor) than the coming and going of cars and ME buses. I just missed the zebra and giraffe.

I don't think I'd have liked a room higher up. If I were you I'd request low floor, close to lobby.


----------



## irazabul

We are trying to get into Kidani or Jambo the first week of December.

Does anyone know if the odds are better waitlisting a 2BR or GV?  I suspect 2BR since there are a lot more.  How about lock-off vs. dedicated?  My guess is lock-off.  

I realize sometimes it is luck of the draw, but I'm trying to go with the best odds.  Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## drusba

Waitlist 2BR, preferably savanna view which has about 76% of all rooms. You can have two wait lists so suggest you do one for a dedicated 2BR at Kidani (chances for dedicated are better than lock-off because with lock-off you are competing on the wait list with everyone looking for a studio or 1BR and not just a 2BR) and one for a lock-off at either Kidani or Jambo (Jambo has only lock-offs).If you really want a grand villa you might consider waitlisting a 2BR dedicated at Kidani and a GV at Kidani (it has more GVs than Jambo)


----------



## irazabul

drusba said:


> Waitlist 2BR, preferably savanna view which has about 76% of all rooms. You can have two wait lists so suggest you do one for a dedicated 2BR at Kidani (chances for dedicated are better than lock-off because with lock-off you are competing on the wait list with everyone looking for a studio or 1BR and not just a 2BR) and one for a lock-off at either Kidani or Jambo (Jambo has only lock-offs).If you really want a grand villa you might consider waitlisting a 2BR dedicated at Kidani and a GV at Kidani (it has more GVs than Jambo)



Thank you!!!  Better odds is more important to me than GV vs. 2BR, so it sounds like waitlist for a dedicated 2BR Kidani and a lockoff 2BR Kidani.  Thanks again for the advice, especially on the dedicated strategy.


----------



## 1971DBday

Single digit dance for us today!  This will be our first trip as owners and staying at our home resort !


----------



## bobbiwoz

1971DBday said:


> Single digit dance for us today!  This will be our first trip as owners and staying at our home resort !



Have a great stay!


----------



## puppytrainer

1971DBday said:
			
		

> Single digit dance for us today!  This will be our first trip as owners and staying at our home resort !



Us too! Single digits for us today and this is our first trip as owners at AKV as well. See you there!!!


----------



## lthiesfeld07

Checking in a week from today!!! .


----------



## lovin'fl

How many value 2BRs are there at AKV?  I am an owner and plan to book 4 nights for Aug 2015 and will book right at 11 months out.  What should be my plan of attack?  I am also booking 4 nights at BVW in a 2BR- standard view (also owner there).  Dates will be Aug 5-9 (AKV) and Aug 9-13 (BWV).  Should I walk and how do I do that?

ETA:  IF we did savannah view, would Jambo or Kidani be better...had Kidani savannah view before and it was nice but mostly big horned type fellas is all that came close to our balcony.


----------



## psac

lovin'fl said:


> How many value 2BRs are there at AKV?  I am an owner and plan to book 4 nights for Aug 2015 and will book right at 11 months out.  What should be my plan of attack?  I am also booking 4 nights at BVW in a 2BR- standard view (also owner there).  Dates will be Aug 5-9 (AKV) and Aug 9-13 (BWV).  Should I walk and how do I do that?
> 
> ETA:  IF we did savannah view, would Jambo or Kidani be better...had Kidani savannah view before and it was nice but mostly big horned type fellas is all that came close to our balcony.



I think a BW standard view would be much harder to get than any AKL except the value and club rooms. Assuming you have home contracts at both with enough points (do you??), at 11 months out, you could book the BW room from Aug 5-12, next day call to add Aug 13, and then call to switch the Aug 5-9 days to AKV. I think that would work. 

Regarding your Savanna question, if you've already done Kidani, you might want to try Jambo just for something different. We plan to alternate. Keep in mind you lose the extra bathroom in the 1BR portion at Jambo, if that is important.
Enjoy!


----------



## lovin'fl

psac said:


> I think a BW standard view would be much harder to get than any AKL except the value and club rooms. Assuming you have home contracts at both with enough points (do you??), at 11 months out, you could book the BW room from Aug 5-12, next day call to add Aug 13, and then call to switch the Aug 5-9 days to AKV. I think that would work.
> 
> Regarding your Savanna question, if you've already done Kidani, you might want to try Jambo just for something different. We plan to alternate. Keep in mind you lose the extra bathroom in the 1BR portion at Jambo, if that is important.
> Enjoy!


Thanks!
Well, we will have 4 teens with us so I think that extra bathroom is probably the way to go...so savannah view at Kidani will be best (and I don't have to stress about being able to grab that).  I only have enough BWV and AKV points to book 4 nights at each.


----------



## jimmytammy

Im sure this has been asked on here, so I apologize ahead

We will be arriving at Orl. Sanford airport around 5:15pm, short trip so we will have bags in hand, no waiting for baggage, get a rental car, and head down 417  to AKL.  I know there is a super walmart along the way not far off 417 we have been to before, but wondering if there is a grocery store or similar closer to AKL.  

I saw on a map a super target off 192 just past AKL but the map cuts off so it doesnt show where it truly is.  We est. we will be arriving at AKL by 6:30 with a FP at Seven Dwarves Mine ride from 7-8pm(the latest possible time avail.)that we would really like to make if we can. 

So, any advice on a close place to grab a few groceries?


----------



## CTdaizy

jimmytammy said:


> I saw on a map a super target off 192 just past AKL but the map cuts off so it doesnt show where it truly is.  We est. we will be arriving at AKL by 6:30 with a FP at Seven Dwarves Mine ride from 7-8pm(the latest possible time avail.)that we would really like to make if we can.



The Super Target is very easy to get to~ we have gone from AKL to Target several times.  There's a back entrance onto Disney property.  Map it from the airport to Target, then to AKL.. Target is at 3200 Rolling Oaks Blvd. Kissimmee.  My GPS says it's 3.8 miles, 10 minutes.


----------



## twinklebug

CTdaizy said:


> The Super Target is very easy to get to~ we have gone from AKL to Target several times.  There's a back entrance onto Disney property.  Map it from the airport to Target, then to AKL.. Target is at 3200 Rolling Oaks Blvd. Kissimmee.  My GPS says it's 3.8 miles, 10 minutes.



There is also a Publix across the road from Target. If you look at google maps and zoom out you'll see if a walkway existed (it does not) it would be a rather easy walk to either, straight out from the Jambo parking lot. Disney keeps the resort isolated by making us take the long way around and out through the lights (fine by me!)


----------



## 1971DBday

Just received an email about checkin and being able to bypass the front desk.  I know this is in a testing stage but wasn't sure if this was new to AKV:

You've completed your Disney Resort hotel online check-in service.

And now, for a limited time, you may be able to skip the online check-in area at the front desk when you arrive.

Since your all-in-one MagicBand has been shipped to your home and is also your Disney Resort room key, you may head straight to your room or even the Parks (if you linked Theme Park admission to your MagicBands). It's a quick and easy way to start the magic the moment you arrive!

Simply complete your online check-in with:
•	Your estimated Resort arrival and departure times
•	A credit card you want to use for incidentals and other charges
•	Your mobile phone number and/or email address
Don't forget to opt in for message alerts so we can text or email you on the day of your arrival with your room number. Our Bell Services team will be ready to assist you with your luggage upon arrival.


----------



## 1971DBday

bobbiwoz said:


> Have a great stay!



Thanks!  We really need this vacation !  Now just to get past a few more days of work, a wake and a graduation party at my house!  I can do it!!!


----------



## 1971DBday

puppytrainer said:


> Us too! Single digits for us today and this is our first trip as owners at AKV as well. See you there!!!



See you there!  We will be at the pool a lot!


----------



## DisneyDiana

First trip as an owner is special! Congratulations! 

I , too, got the skip the line email. I suppose we will try it.


----------



## jerseygal

If you are celebrating a high school graduation, CONGRATS!
ENJOY your vaca at AKV if this is your first DVC vaca! 
You will love it!

We just returned from Aulani celebrating our youngest graduating hs and going off to college in August! PROUD of our son!


----------



## puppytrainer

1971DBday said:
			
		

> Just received an email about checkin and being able to bypass the front desk.  I know this is in a testing stage but wasn't sure if this was new to AKV:
> 
> You've completed your Disney Resort hotel online check-in service.
> 
> And now, for a limited time, you may be able to skip the online check-in area at the front desk when you arrive.
> 
> Since your all-in-one MagicBand has been shipped to your home and is also your Disney Resort room key, you may head straight to your room or even the Parks (if you linked Theme Park admission to your MagicBands). It's a quick and easy way to start the magic the moment you arrive!
> 
> Simply complete your online check-in with:
> •	Your estimated Resort arrival and departure times
> •	A credit card you want to use for incidentals and other charges
> •	Your mobile phone number and/or email address
> Don't forget to opt in for message alerts so we can text or email you on the day of your arrival with your room number. Our Bell Services team will be ready to assist you with your luggage upon arrival.



I just got this too. Cool!


----------



## 1971DBday

DisneyDiana said:


> First trip as an owner is special! Congratulations!  I , too, got the skip the line email. I suppose we will try it.



We're not getting there until midnight, so I will be glad to skip talking to someone!  However I do have to get my groceries


----------



## 1971DBday

jerseygal said:


> If you are celebrating a high school graduation, CONGRATS! ENJOY your vaca at AKV if this is your first DVC vaca! You will love it!  We just returned from Aulani celebrating our youngest graduating hs and going off to college in August! PROUD of our son!



Congrats back!!!  Yes H.S. And accepted into the School of the Art Institute in Chicago (going into animation...we may have brain washed her just a little bit) .


----------



## 1971DBday

puppytrainer said:


> I just got this too. Cool!



Cool!  Hopefully we will all get our room requests!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks CT and twinkle for the grocery info.  This makes perfect sense and may be faster with less traffic(I hope)


----------



## GAVSMOMS

Not sure this is the right place for this question but figured this crew would give me the answer. 
New AKL DVC member and have our first trip booked for November.   I know that they don't offer trash service daily, just realized that means dirty diapers for days in the room. 
Is there somewhere you can dump your own trash?


----------



## twinklebug

GAVSMOMS said:


> Not sure this is the right place for this question but figured this crew would give me the answer.
> New AKL DVC member and have our first trip booked for November.   I know that they don't offer trash service daily, just realized that means dirty diapers for days in the room.
> Is there somewhere you can dump your own trash?



All the DVCs have trash/recycling room(s) located around the property. As you check in, ask where the closest trash room will be to your room.

There will be extra trash bags in the bottom of the bins in your room. If you run out simply call Housekeeping and they will drop off more.


----------



## TLMcMarks

Hi there!  We are coming back to AKL on September 1 and are so excited!!! ))


----------



## J and R's mom

GAVSMOMS said:


> Not sure this is the right place for this question but figured this crew would give me the answer. New AKL DVC member and have our first trip booked for November.   I know that they don't offer trash service daily, just realized that means dirty diapers for days in the room. Is there somewhere you can dump your own trash?



We took our dirty diapers down to the trash room each evening (unless there was a stinky one, then it went straight down there). 

We brought along grocery bags to line one of the smaller trashcans with and designated it for the diapers. The grocery bags made it easy to grab hold of each night, tie off the handles and tote it down to the trash/recycle.


----------



## disneygirl2785

Hey Everyone!  We're planning our 4 night stay at AKL-Kidani in a 2BR Savannah View with my parents!  (Then hopping to VWL for 2 studios for 4 nights!)  Just wondering if anyone has any advice on location requests for Kidani.  We would like to be in one of the first few sections on the left side, as I feel that's centrally located between the buses and the pool.  However, we have never stayed at Kidani, so I don't know what is good and bad!  Only once at Jambo.  So is that a decent request?  Any specific room numbers you can recommend?  When we stayed at BLT I knew to ask for north tower, even room, high floor, and even though we payed for Lake View, We still had perfect view of MK, it was just to the left side!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ktate82

I have a question about the occupancy at AKL.  The value 2 bedroom says it sleeps 8, but is this a situation where like some places say they sleep 4 but 5 can be in the room (you provide your own linens for the 5th) or is it only for 8?  We may travel with friends and there will be 4 adults and 5 kids, so the value would save points, but if we can't fit then I know ahead of time.


----------



## TLPL

I need help deciding which standard two-bedroom to book!! I usually book value studios so I don't have much experience choosing a2-bedroom.
For the coming trip, we will have 5 adults and 1 child. There are the 2-bedroom lock off at Jambo, 2-bedroom lock off at Kidani , and 2-bedroom dedicated at Kidani.I can't find the floor plan for the dedicated 2-bedroom anywhere on the net. I want to know which one is the best of the three. Can anyone help me decide?

Thanks!!


----------



## Kidanifan08

TLPL said:


> I need help deciding which standard two-bedroom to book!! I usually book value studios so I don't have much experience choosing a2-bedroom. For the coming trip, we will have 5 adults and 1 child. There are the 2-bedroom lock off at Jambo, 2-bedroom lock off at Kidani , and 2-bedroom dedicated at Kidani.I can't find the floor plan for the dedicated 2-bedroom anywhere on the net. I want to know which one is the best of the three. Can anyone help me decide?  Thanks!!



The 2BR villas at Kidani have 3 full bathrooms, whereas they only have two at Jambo.  With 5 adults, I would imagine 3 full baths would be desirable.  The lock-offs at Kidani are a 1BR connected to a studio.  There is a door from the hall into each with a door between them to connect the two villas.  With that, the studio portion has a kitchenette and the sleeping area is a queen bed and sleeper sofa.  The dedicated 2BR has 2 queen beds in the second bedroom.  

Personally, for a 2BR we prefer the Kidani dedicated.  A lock-off may be advantageous if the persons using BR-2 would prefer to have more privacy and a separate entrance.  The 2BR villas at Kidani are noticeably larger.  All of the 2BRs are lock-offs at Jambo.  We don't like the layout of the kitchen at Jambo and the living area is narrow.  Also, the savanna views at Kidani are superior, IMHO.


----------



## angelia denise

Just discovered this thread!  Very cool! We bought AKL DVC in 2012, but this September will be our first time staying there, although we did eat at Sanaa once before. We are staying at Kidani Village.  It will be me (45), DH (38), my brother (36), his son (6), and my daughter (4).  I haven't read the entire thread yet, but I will peruse over with enthusiasm! If any of you want to share what room number you have stayed in and your likes and dislikes, I would love to hear your experiences!


----------



## krinicone

I really want to do a 2 bedroom villa at kidani, however my fam definitely needs the 2 queens and not 2 sleeper sofas.  Is there any way to guarantee one of these "dedicated" 2 bedrooms?


----------



## jerseygal

If you book on line, I believe it simply says 2 BR and the lock off category says 2BR lock off.  If you call MS, you specify "dedicated".  You will then be given 2 Queens instead of sleeper sofa in 2nd br.

Good Luck!


----------



## krinicone

K. Thanks!


----------



## drusba

Kidanifan08 said:


> The 2BR villas at Kidani have 3 full bathrooms, whereas they only have two at Jambo.  With 5 adults, I would imagine 3 full baths would be desirable.  The lock-offs at Kidani are a 1BR connected to a studio.  There is a door from the hall into each with a door between them to connect the two villas.  With that, the studio portion has a kitchenette and the sleeping area is a queen bed and sleeper sofa.  The dedicated 2BR has 2 queen beds in the second bedroom.
> 
> Personally, for a 2BR we prefer the Kidani dedicated.  A lock-off may be advantageous if the persons using BR-2 would prefer to have more privacy and a separate entrance.  The 2BR villas at Kidani are noticeably larger.  All of the 2BRs are lock-offs at Jambo.  We don't like the layout of the kitchen at Jambo and the living area is narrow.  Also, the savanna views at Kidani are superior, IMHO.



Adding to the above. For best room, the Kidani 2BRs leave Jambo's in the dust, Kidani's are about 100 sq ft larger than the ones at Jambo. Not only do they have three bathrooms, but the master bath has separate shower and tub (at Jambo they are combined). Also, the master bath at Jambo is not connected to the bedroom like it is at Kidani; at Jambo, you have to cross a little hallway that can be seen from the living room to get from the master bedroom to the master bath. Moreover, you have more closet space at Kidani. 

We also prefer the dedicated 2BRs at Kidani over the lock-offs and another factor in the dedicated's favor is the balcony. For the lock-off the balcony is divided by a wall between the studio and 1BR; for the dedicated it is one long, continuous balcony.


----------



## kristenrice

ktate82 said:


> I have a question about the occupancy at AKL.  The value 2 bedroom says it sleeps 8, but is this a situation where like some places say they sleep 4 but 5 can be in the room (you provide your own linens for the 5th) or is it only for 8?  We may travel with friends and there will be 4 adults and 5 kids, so the value would save points, but if we can't fit then I know ahead of time.



Unfortunately, no...the value category is STRICT about the occupancy.  The studios and 1BR's are 4 + 1 under 3 and the 2BR's are 8 + 1 under 3.  They will not allow 5 names on the reservation unless one is under 3.  That means no MB, no DME and no EMH for anyone not listed.

Besides, 4 adults and 5 kids in a value 2BR would be miserable!  Unless you can fit all of your belongings in a bag no bigger than a purse, you won't have room for luggage!  There are so many couch cushions and pillows in those rooms and limited storage space.  DH and I stayed in a value studio.  We each had a backpack and then we had a rolling carry on and a rolling duffel bag.  We had to keep the luggage (2 bags!) under the bathroom sink because there was simply no room for it...and we never had to open the sleeper sofa.


----------



## cantoine

Just got back from a week stay. 4 nights were at BLT. My DH wanted to try a DVC resort before making the decision to buy. We learned 2 things: 1. We loved DVC and the space the units provided. 2. We hated BLT!!!!! However, we met with a DVC sales guy while we were there and decided to buy at AKL. Super excited!!!!!! We will be returning in May 2015 to celebrate my graduation from Graduate school. We are at the 11 month mark at this time and we had a few questions before we booked:

1. Where are the club level rooms located?

2.What type of view do they offer?

3. We have 4 children ages 1-8, which area of the resort is better for us to stay?

Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

cantoine said:


> Just got back from a week stay. 4 nights were at BLT. My DH wanted to try a DVC resort before making the decision to buy. We learned 2 things: 1. We loved DVC and the space the units provided. 2. We hated BLT!!!!! However, we met with a DVC sales guy while we were there and decided to buy at AKL. Super excited!!!!!! We will be returning in May 2015 to celebrate my graduation from Graduate school. We are at the 11 month mark at this time and we had a few questions before we booked:
> 
> 1. Where are the club level rooms located? DVC Club level rooms are top floor of Jambo, along both sides of the lobby.
> 
> 2.What type of view do they offer? I've heard the views are of the pool or the savanna area where very few animals wander down to, neither of which are spectacular. Mostly, folks agree, you stay Concierge for the service, not the views
> 
> 3. We have 4 children ages 1-8, which area of the resort is better for us to stay? No question in my mind: Kidani is better with 4 younger kids. You'll get more space in your room, an extra bathroom and the best water playground on property (my personal opinion of course)
> 
> Thanks for any help!!!!



*Congrats and Welcome Home!!!* 

See above for my answers, others, please chime in as the more info they have, the better


----------



## drusba

cantoine said:


> Just got back from a week stay. 4 nights were at BLT. My DH wanted to try a DVC resort before making the decision to buy. We learned 2 things: 1. We loved DVC and the space the units provided. 2. We hated BLT!!!!! However, we met with a DVC sales guy while we were there and decided to buy at AKL. Super excited!!!!!! We will be returning in May 2015 to celebrate my graduation from Graduate school. We are at the 11 month mark at this time and we had a few questions before we booked:
> 
> 1. Where are the club level rooms located?
> 
> 2.What type of view do they offer?
> 
> 3. We have 4 children ages 1-8, which area of the resort is better for us to stay?
> 
> Thanks for any help!!!!



First a word of warning that may mean you should cancel your sale. if you bought so you could usually get club level at AKV you are going to be extremely disappointed. There are only 5 2BR lockoffs (connecting studios and 1BRs) that are club level. All are on the 6th floor directly above the Jambo lobby; that is the only area at AKL where there is a sixth floor; otherwise the highest floor is the fifth. AKV owners can reserve beginning 11 months out from date of arrival and can reserve up to 7 nights. As a result of that what has happened is that club level, particularly for a studio or 2BR, is very often already filled when you go online to book at 11 months out because those who arrive shortly before your desired arrival date have already filled the rooms for your arrival date and some days after. That is a problem that exists year round for club level. Thus, if getting club level all the time is what you expected, cancel your sale immediately.

As to views, the club level rooms are mediocre. Two of the 2BRs face the pool; the other three, which include an HA room, face the very southern part of the Sunset savanna and have overhangs that partially block the view. if you want concierge services and the club level lounge, get club level. If you want good views opt instead for savanna view rooms.

As to area for a family of 6 like yours, you first have the choice between Jambo and Kidani. Jambo's advantages: much larger lobby and store, three restaurants including a buffet and counter service (Kidani has only a table service that is not open for breakfast), the larger pool with a lot more shady areas than Kidani. Kidani's advantages are: pool has elaborate kids water play area and much longer slide; 1 and 2BRs are much better than those at Jambo with 100 additonal sq ft, separate tub and shower in master bath (Jambo has combined), and extra bathroom; ideal under building parking if you have a car, and since park busses stop at Kidani first, you do not risk having to stand which is a risk for Jambo during the morning rush, and DVC rooms are on all floors not just top floors like at Jambo, and thus at Kidani you can get lower floor savanna view which many prefer for the direct sight line to animals.

As to areas at each building. there are many with good savanna views. At Kidani, many prefer some closeness to the lobby because the two wings are extremely long and you literally walk forever (actually about 1/3 mile) from lobby to your room if room is at the end of a wing. Jambo has numerous different favorites; ours is a room overlooking Arusha savanna (the one in the middle of the building) along Zebra Trail (the right side of the U-shaped building) which give pleasant views and face west so the sun does not blind you in the early morning.


----------



## cantoine

twinklebug said:
			
		

> Congrats and Welcome Home!!!
> 
> See above for my answers, others, please chime in as the more info they have, the better




Thank you!!!!! We are extemely happy to finally be owners


----------



## kim532

I can't believe I haven't known about this thread before.  Most not be a paying attention.  

We bought at AKL back in 2009.  We have used our DVC many times, but are taking our first trip home at the end of July.   We have a 2-bedroom lockoff booked at Kidani.  So excited.    We just booked standard view.   I made a request that checking in early is the only request we want.   I know that they can't guarantee that, but I am hoping we can check in early.  Our flight gets into MCO at 10:30am.  I don't want to kill time.  We are going to plan to go swimming and eat lunch at Sanaa just in case.

Yeah!  So excited for our trip.

Kim


----------



## Hmom

We are excited to be heading to WDW in October!  We'll be staying at Jambo House for the 3rd time renting points.  

I can't seem to remember from our last trip about the washing machines, both those for DVC and those for the general public.  Are they regular machines or HE machines?  Also, part of our group is staying in a 1 bedroom at Kidani.  Are the in-room washers regular or HE?  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## actopp1017

Hmom said:


> We are excited to be heading to WDW in October!  We'll be staying at Jambo House for the 3rd time renting points.
> 
> I can't seem to remember from our last trip about the washing machines, both those for DVC and those for the general public.  Are they regular machines or HE machines?  Also, part of our group is staying in a 1 bedroom at Kidani.  Are the in-room washers regular or HE?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Standard washers! We stayed for a week and although we only did a couple small loads of laundry the powder detergent they give you is sub par. We found the Pods by tide work great. We took the remaining ones home to use with our HE washer since they can be used in both.


----------



## Hmom

actopp1017 said:


> Standard washers! We stayed for a week and although we only did a couple small loads of laundry the powder detergent they give you is sub par. We found the Pods by tide work great. We took the remaining ones home to use with our HE washer since they can be used in both.



Thanks! 

I wish they would make the Pods in the regular old Tide scent.  I really don't like those other ones.


----------



## cbtengwife

drusba said:


> Adding to the above. For best room, the Kidani 2BRs leave Jambo's in the dust, Kidani's are about 100 sq ft larger than the ones at Jambo. Not only do they have three bathrooms, but the master bath has separate shower and tub (at Jambo they are combined). Also, the master bath at Jambo is not connected to the bedroom like it is at Kidani; at Jambo, you have to cross a little hallway that can be seen from the living room to get from the master bedroom to the master bath. Moreover, you have more closet space at Kidani.
> 
> We also prefer the dedicated 2BRs at Kidani over the lock-offs and another factor in the dedicated's favor is the balcony. For the lock-off the balcony is divided by a wall between the studio and 1BR; for the dedicated it is one long, continuous balcony.



We are staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom in December and have a couple of questions about the 2nd bedroom.  Is there a wall that one of the queen beds could be pushed against?  Granddaughter travels when she sleeps.  Also, just out of curiosity what is in the area that would be door and small fridge/microwave area?


----------



## twinklebug

Let's liven up the thread a bit... Which is your favorite restaurant between Kidani and Jambo? and why? 

My favorite is Sanna: 1) Fantastic service; 2) Great food 3) it rhymes with Tada!


----------



## MickeyT

We've never done Sanna! Jiko, Boma, Mara yes. But not Sanna!

But we're staying AKL on our first AKL owners points at the end of this month so you can bet I fully plan on experiencing Sanna!


----------



## DenLo

twinklebug said:


> Let's liven up the thread a bit... Which is your favorite restaurant between Kidani and Jambo? and why?
> 
> My favorite is Sanna: 1) Fantastic service; 2) Great food 3) it rhymes with Tada!



I love Sanaa as well.  Boma is good but is becoming over priced and lately the dessert area is basically cookies.  And you can get zebra domes at Mara.  And the atmosphere is so noisy and rushed.  I think the food at Saana is just better.  And it is not priced as high as the meals at Jikos.


----------



## MSUmom




----------



## ariel1025

Hi Everyone  

We have been DVC owners since 2009, and AKL is our home resort!

We are super excited to (finally!) be heading back this September.  Unfortunately, we only have enough points to stay in a standard view, and Kidani was all that was left for the dates we needed.  We love Kidani, but now that we are taking our kiddos (3 and 1) we were hoping for Jambo.  Anyway, I would really, really, really like to avoid a parking lot/bus view if at all possible.  Am I correct in my best shot at this is to request a room near the Rafiki elevator? From all my reading I think I got this right, but just want to double check.  We don't mind having the long walks in the hallway, so that isn't an issue for us.  Just super sad to be missing our savannah view and hoping to at least have a view of the pool or some greenery instead 

TIA!


----------



## drusba

A request for near Rafiki elevator puts you on the north wing with pool view and the shortest possible walk to the pool via the gpound floor from that elevator. Worst views are all along the south wing where the bus stop is. Note that outside that north wing area where Rafiki is (and other standard areas nearby) there is a little outside parking lot exennsion from the under-building parking area that you can see from your balcony but, particularly if you also ask for high floor, most of what you will see is grass, trees and bushes and the pool area that begins a little ways away from the building.


----------



## Altojudy

I'm so thrilled to be going back to Kidani in January.  First trip back home in four years due to illness.  I almost forgot how all the booking, etc., worked.  SO EXCITED, AND SO IS DH.  It is one beautiful resort!!


----------



## psac

Altojudy said:


> I'm so thrilled to be going back to Kidani in January.  First trip back home in four years due to illness.  I almost forgot how all the booking, etc., worked.  SO EXCITED, AND SO IS DH.  It is one beautiful resort!!



Enjoy your trip, welcome home!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Altojudy said:


> I'm so thrilled to be going back to Kidani in January.  First trip back home in four years due to illness.  I almost forgot how all the booking, etc., worked.  SO EXCITED, AND SO IS DH.  It is one beautiful resort!!



Enjoy your trip!  Glad the illness is behind you!


----------



## LJSquishy

Hi everyone!

We aren't DVC owners but are planning an AKV stay.  Our original dates were Oct 2014 but we had to squash that plan long ago due to a bunch of house projects we wanted to complete so I'm now planning for Oct 2015!

I am blown away by the beauty of AKV in the photos I've seen and can't wait to explore the resort. Ideally we will be renting a Value Studio for 9 nights, but if we can't get a Value at the 11-month mark then we will have to just do 8 nights in a Standard. I'm really hoping for a Value Studio so we have the extra time to go at a slower pace and really explore. Our only trip was in 2012 at CSR for 7 nights (one day at US/IoA) and we felt like we had enough time there but looking back we didn't explore at all and just rushed through the parks even. I think it would be nice knowing we have tons of time and don't need to rush through everything and even maybe go look at all of the resorts. I would really love to do the parks in the morning, take an afternoon break, then go back to the parks at night. Last time we did rope drop, stayed through the afternoon to do all of the rides, then were done and back at the room by 6pm or so (or eating at a TS).


----------



## drusba

cbtengwife said:


> We are staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom in December and have a couple of questions about the 2nd bedroom.  Is there a wall that one of the queen beds could be pushed against?  Granddaughter travels when she sleeps.  Also, just out of curiosity what is in the area that would be door and small fridge/microwave area?



Neither of the beds are next to a wall but one is fairly near the wall that separates the bedroom from the bathroom. I do not know if the bed can be moved (the beds at least look very heavy). You can request bed rails and if you need them, you should make that request long before you arrive because there are limited numbers. There is a closet and just room space where the mini kitchen would otherwise be.


----------



## sabrecmc

We just booked Kidani for March 7-14.  It will be my nephew's first visit to Disney World.  The whole family is going with!  That is the beauty of DVC, to me.  We haven't stayed at Kidani yet, but the pool and splash area looked really fun.  I think he will enjoy seeing the animals.  He is just now learning his animal sounds.  We got this the other day:

Mom:  What does the duck say?
Brady:  Quack, quack!
Mom:  What does the monkey say?
Brady:  Ooo-ooo-aah-aah
Mom:  What does Mom say?
Brady:  No, no, no!

Hee.  Kids.


----------



## wendybeth75

I'm official!!! We closed and I am just waiting for my points to. Be loaded!  200 points at AKV!  Yippee !!!!


----------



## mirandaperez10

I will be official soon we are waiting for disney to ok our akv buy.   Hoping to stay January 15-21!!

Faith, Trust, and..PIXIE DUST.


----------



## Pumbas

Thinking of adding on points... aKL is a beautiful resort. Does the cost to feed the animals increase the MFs.


----------



## psac

Pumbas said:


> Thinking of adding on points... aKL is a beautiful resort. Does the cost to feed the animals increase the MFs.



The maint fees at AKL are pretty high, but the annual increases have been at a reasonable percent. Seems like they knew it would be expensive and started at that as opposed to some of the places with low fees that have been going up by very high percents lately.


----------



## psac

wendybeth75 said:


> I'm official!!! We closed and I am just waiting for my points to. Be loaded!  200 points at AKV!  Yippee !!!!





mirandaperez10 said:


> I will be official soon we are waiting for disney to ok our akv buy.   Hoping to stay January 15-21!!
> 
> Faith, Trust, and..PIXIE DUST.



Welcome home!!


----------



## Doingitagain

We have never had a car when staying on property.  We have three rooms this next visit, and we have a family driving over to visit us one afternoon.  Will they be able to park their car somewhere?  Any special instructions I should give them?


----------



## cantoine

Just got my congratulations letter in the mail today!!!!! We are officially DVC AKL owners!!!!!!!! Heading down in 42 days for our first visit home!!!!!!! Have a 2 bedroom savanna room booked. My friend and her 3 children will be joing us. What are some of the things to do at the resort? We have never stayed here. Our first night we have a reservation at Boma, and some time to swim and of course check out some animals. Any tips to help enhance our trip is much appreciated


----------



## MickeyT

We check in for our first stay as owners at Jambo on Friday. Grabbed a 1BR CL for 7 nights as a splurge due to a boat load of points on our resale purchase. It will be 5 of us in there but we're planning a lot of resort/pool time this trip. Also have Harmbe Nights and Sunrise Safari booked so this trip is AKL focused!

I've read the good and the bad about the DVC CL so I'm holding back to see if it's worth all the points I ponied up.


----------



## psac

MickeyT said:


> We check in for our first stay as owners at Jambo on Friday. Grabbed a 1BR CL for 7 nights as a splurge due to a boat load of points on our resale purchase. It will be 5 of us in there but we're planning a lot of resort/pool time this trip. Also have Harmbe Nights and Sunrise Safari booked so this trip is AKL focused!
> 
> I've read the good and the bad about the DVC CL so I'm holding back to see if it's worth all the points I ponied up.



Enjoy! Give us a report when you get back!


----------



## Disneylifeforme

Anyone checking out in the next few days leaving a stroller or waters or snacks?


----------



## jennifer in canada

Maybe we should start a thread of sorts for item exchange when leaving?? We always have extra bottles of water, snacks, water toys that we leave behind after our stay (luggage is too full most times to keep the little extras) going again in September. If anyone is interested, send me a pm and maybe we can set something up, I don't even mind organizing it!


----------



## CocosMeme

wendybeth75 said:


> I'm official!!! We closed and I am just waiting for my points to. Be loaded!  200 points at AKV!  Yippee !!!!





mirandaperez10 said:


> I will be official soon we are waiting for disney to ok our akv buy.   Hoping to stay January 15-21!!
> 
> Faith, Trust, and..PIXIE DUST.





cantoine said:


> Just got my congratulations letter in the mail today!!!!! We are officially DVC AKL owners!!!!!!!! Heading down in 42 days for our first visit home!!!!!!! Have a 2 bedroom savanna room booked. My friend and her 3 children will be joing us. What are some of the things to do at the resort? We have never stayed here. Our first night we have a reservation at Boma, and some time to swim and of course check out some animals. Any tips to help enhance our trip is much appreciated



Congratulations and Welcome Home! We bought AKL 7 years ago and have loved every visit. In fact when we have stayed at other resorts we always book a dinner at Jiko (our favorite restaurant at Disney) just to visit our home away from home. We have stayed at all the others and enjoy them for various reasons, but AKL is "home". We finally figured out that when staying elsewhere we book at least 2 nights there at the beginning or end of our trip to chill out.


----------



## Marypoppins14

Doingitagain said:


> We have never had a car when staying on property.  We have three rooms this next visit, and we have a family driving over to visit us one afternoon.  Will they be able to park their car somewhere?  Any special instructions I should give them?


I would add them to your reservation if space permits. This will enable them to park as a guest. Otherwise you can check with the front desk about adding them as day guests. There may be a small fee involved, but it gives them the right to access the pool and other facilities.


----------



## Marypoppins14

sabrecmc said:


> We just booked Kidani for March 7-14.  It will be my nephew's first visit to Disney World.  The whole family is going with!  That is the beauty of DVC, to me.  We haven't stayed at Kidani yet, but the pool and splash area looked really fun.  I think he will enjoy seeing the animals.  He is just now learning his animal sounds.  We got this the other day:
> 
> Mom:  What does the duck say?
> Brady:  Quack, quack!
> Mom:  What does the monkey say?
> Brady:  Ooo-ooo-aah-aah
> Mom:  What does Mom say?
> Brady:  No, no, no!
> 
> Hee.  Kids.


Love this.


----------



## Marypoppins14

We return "home" to Kidani for one night following a split stay at BWV-VGF and 3-night Dream cruise in 2 weeks. Really Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Nanajo1

You can get a parking pass when you check in.


----------



## elrod1

First trip to Kidani over Christmas week. Can anyone give some insight as to what time the firepit/storytelling activities take place that time of year? Thanks!


----------



## leeholmes1

I am hoping to switch to AKV at the 7 month window. What are the odds of getting a value 2 bedroom in June. I saw there are currently none available. Sorry if this has already been asked I tried reading the whole thread but it is 142 pages.


----------



## Valgoof

Staying at Kidani in a one bedroom in November! So excited! We're not DVC owners, but after staying at OKW in Feb, we now think we need the extra space, big shower and w/d.  Boma is our favorite restaurant. It will be nice to have it so convenient this trip! Standard view was the only thing available with our discount, which I am a little bummed about, but know I can see the animals from other places.


----------



## MissouriPrincess

Valgoof said:


> Staying at Kidani in a one bedroom in November! So excited! We're not DVC owners, but after staying at OKW in Feb, we now think we need the extra space, big shower and w/d.  Boma is our favorite restaurant. It will be nice to have it so convenient this trip! Standard view was the only thing available with our discount, which I am a little bummed about, but know I can see the animals from other places.



I've stayed at Kidani twice, and both times were standard view.  On our second stay, we had a partial savannah view, so you never know.  We are so spoiled by Kidani, I don't know if we can stay anywhere else.  We did three days at POR last trip, and it was nice, but we love Kidani!


----------



## kim532

jennifer in canada said:


> Maybe we should start a thread of sorts for item exchange when leaving?? We always have extra bottles of water, snacks, water toys that we leave behind after our stay (luggage is too full most times to keep the little extras) going again in September. If anyone is interested, send me a pm and maybe we can set something up, I don't even mind organizing it!



That would be an awesome thing if it could be organized.  We just checked out on Friday and we left behind Mac & Cheese, Rice-a-roni, lunch meat that hadn't been opened.  It was sad.  I hope the house keeper picked the items up and took them home to use.  Don't know if they are allowed to do that.

In the future I am going to think to come on here and post.  When I am at Disney I never think to come here to the boards.  Too busy I guess.

Kim


----------



## twinklebug

kim532 said:


> That would be an awesome thing if it could be organized.  We just checked out on Friday and we left behind Mac & Cheese, Rice-a-roni, lunch meat that hadn't been opened.  It was sad.  I hope the house keeper picked the items up and took them home to use.  Don't know if they are allowed to do that.
> 
> In the future I am going to think to come on here and post.  When I am at Disney I never think to come here to the boards.  Too busy I guess.
> 
> Kim



The housekeepers are instructed to throw away all food items left in the villas, even if new. That doesn't mean they always do as they are told  We left Disney a couple weeks back with brand new unopened Skippy, and 3 new boxes of couscous in the cupboard. Not a big financial loss, but bothering to know it might have been tossed in the dumpster when a food bank could have used the items. (I would have packed them back up to bring home, but simply forgot)

It would be nice to see a swap area set up for leaving/coming DVC folk to drop off good, non perishable items. I understand it would involve a housekeeper to tend to once in awhile to ensure it doesn't get out of hand, but I think most of us are adults and know what to/not to leave there.


----------



## Valgoof

Does anyone know when Christmas decorations go up? Guessing it would be closer to Thanksgiving. We leave on the 22nd.


----------



## psac

Valgoof said:


> Does anyone know when Christmas decorations go up? Guessing it would be closer to Thanksgiving. We leave on the 22nd.



Generally at most resorts the decorations go up during that week you're there, so you might get lucky the last few days!


----------



## DenLo

Valgoof said:


> Does anyone know when Christmas decorations go up? Guessing it would be closer to Thanksgiving. We leave on the 22nd.



For 2012 it was the night of November 15th that they decorated AKL.  Many of the other deluxe resorts were all decorated by that weekend.  And for 2013 it was the night of November 21st that they decorated AKL.  Some of the other deluxe resorts were already decorated by the 20th.


----------



## threebeesatdisney

I love disboards!  Whenever you have a question you can usually find the answer in here somewhere!  Thanks ya'll!  


AlohaAnnie said:


> They are free for DVC, your magic band will get you in to the laundry room for DVC members.  I have used both laundry rooms.    There are 2 washers in each room and 6 dryers.
> 
> The Kidani laundry room is located on the lobby level facing the back toward savanna on your right.
> 
> The Jambo laundry room is on the 5th floor, when you get off the elevator turn toward the bridge (to the right) the hallway will veer off to the right and it is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> Non-DVC will have to bring quarters and use different laundry facilities intended for them at Jambo.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> .


----------



## VbChristy

I'm booked in Kidani for early January in a one bedroom. I want the best chance to see the most giraffes and zebras during the day and also not be too far from the lobby. Our son will be 18 months old and we have grandma with us as well.  Please help me with room requests


----------



## pixie08

Has anyone ordered room service for dinner at Kidani? We have been to AKL numerous times and have yet to do a full meal in the room. I will be traveling with my 6 month old and thought one night we would just order in. I also heard that at Jambo you can order off the Jiko menu. Is this true at Kidani? TIA!!


----------



## psac

VbChristy said:


> I'm booked in Kidani for early January in a one bedroom. I want the best chance to see the most giraffes and zebras during the day and also not be too far from the lobby. Our son will be 18 months old and we have grandma with us as well.  Please help me with room requests



Kidani is so huge, with grandma in tow, you'll definitely want to be close to the lobby.  There is good animal viewing close to the lobby as well. I would forego any other requests and just ask for close to lobby!



pixie08 said:


> Has anyone ordered room service for dinner at Kidani? We have been to AKL numerous times and have yet to do a full meal in the room. I will be traveling with my 6 month old and thought one night we would just order in. I also heard that at Jambo you can order off the Jiko menu. Is this true at Kidani? TIA!!



The menu that's actually in the room seems to just be Sanaa-type food. I don't know if you'd have any luck calling and asking about the Jiko items when you're there. But since the buildings are a ten minute walk apart, I don't think thy would bring from one building to the other. We were surprised they didn't have the usual "room service pizza" that they have at many of the other resorts.  Good luck!


----------



## pixie08

psac said:


> The menu that's actually in the room seems to just be Sanaa-type food. I don't know if you'd have any luck calling and asking about the Jiko items when you're there. But since the buildings are a ten minute walk apart, I don't think thy would bring from one building to the other. We were surprised they didn't have the usual "room service pizza" that they have at many of the other resorts.  Good luck!



Ok thanks!


----------



## andy117

We're thinking of going in February, any big difference between Jambo or Kidani Savana View studios?


----------



## hthrbells

Some of the links to pictures of the resort have expired on here.  Does anyone have pictures of Kidani? Especially ones of a 2 bedroom with a Savanna view?


----------



## Fsudisney

Anyone else know about Kidani kiddie splash area being closed? I saw this on a link through Facebook but came on DIS to confirm but can't find any info with the search function. We rented points for first weekend in December and we have 2 little ones! I will be so disappointed if true


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

andy117 said:


> We're thinking of going in February, any big difference between Jambo or Kidani Savana View studios?



There are a couple of differences.

Jambo studio:  Has 2 sinks outside of the toilet/shower/tub room.  Kidani:  A single sink inside the tub/shower room and has an enclosed water closet in that same room.

Jambo Savannah view studios are all on the 5th floor.  Kidani Savannah view studios will be on all floors so you may be lower/closer to the animals.


----------



## andy117

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There are a couple of differences.
> 
> Jambo studio:  Has 2 sinks outside of the toilet/shower/tub room.  Kidani:  A single sink inside the tub/shower room and has an enclosed water closet in that same room.
> 
> Jambo Savannah view studios are all on the 5th floor.  Kidani Savannah view studios will be on all floors so you may be lower/closer to the animals.



Thank you!


----------



## tdashgirl

Perhaps a dumb question but we've never stayed at a DVC resort -- are there blow dryers in the bathrooms? Edited to clarify -- we're staying in a Savannah View Studio at Kidani


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tdashgirl said:


> Perhaps a dumb question but we've never stayed at a DVC resort -- are there blow dryers in the bathrooms? Edited to clarify -- we're staying in a Savannah View Studio at Kidani



Yes, there are hair dryers.  If for some reason it's missing you would call housekeeping for one.


----------



## twinklebug

tdashgirl said:


> Perhaps a dumb question but we've never stayed at a DVC resort -- are there blow dryers in the bathrooms? Edited to clarify -- we're staying in a Savannah View Studio at Kidani



Hair driers? Yes, every bathroom is equipped with one.

More info than what you asked for, but in the WDW DVC units, You'll also have a 12 cup standard coffee makers, a microwave, refrigerator (may or may not have a freezer compartment), and a toaster. 

I've heard Hawaii is slightly different.


----------



## tdashgirl

Thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Hair driers? Yes, every bathroom is equipped with one.  More info than what you asked for, but in the WDW DVC units, You'll also have a 12 cup standard coffee makers, a microwave, refrigerator (may or may not have a freezer compartment), and a toaster.  I've heard Hawaii is slightly different.



Aulani  is different only in that you get a rice maker also as I recall.


----------



## lanand3

Is the first level of rooms at Kidani ground level or 1 floor up? I have a fear of heights and think I should request lower level but wouldn't want to be ground level either. This is my first stay at AKL and i am super excited!!!!!!
Edited to add I have a dedicated 2 br booked, not sure if that matters, I have never been to this resort


----------



## twinklebug

lanand3 said:


> Is the first level of rooms at Kidani ground level or 1 floor up? I have a fear of heights and think I should request lower level but wouldn't want to be ground level either. This is my first stay at AKL and i am super excited!!!!!!
> Edited to add I have a dedicated 2 br booked, not sure if that matters, I have never been to this resort



Hi - Kidani's lobby and lowest level of rooms is the second floor. Request either low floor or 2nd floor. I'd also add "fear of heights" to the room request so they are sure to get you a lower room.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Aulani  is different only in that you get a rice maker also as I recall.



Rice maker?   I figured it was an iced tea brewer.


----------



## VbChristy

twinklebug said:


> Rice maker?   I figured it was an iced tea brewer.


 I think there are both.


----------



## adrianna_sarah

Hi there!  

I am so excited to have booked a stay for next May.  I do have a question, though.  Has Kidani replaced the quilted comforters with the triple sheeted duvets?  It seems that this has been the trend of late at all of higher end Disney resorts.  I like it, as it seems to make the bed feel so much more fresh.  

Thanks!


----------



## cantoine

adrianna_sarah said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> 
> I am so excited to have booked a stay for next May.  I do have a question, though.  Has Kidani replaced the quilted comforters with the triple sheeted duvets?  It seems that this has been the trend of late at all of higher end Disney resorts.  I like it, as it seems to make the bed feel so much more fresh.
> 
> Thanks!



They have!


----------



## adrianna_sarah

cantoine said:


> They have!



Yay!  I always feel like the quilts are concealing a multitude of sins that I want to know nothing about.  Wish Disney would update their pictures on the website.


----------



## jamala

We leave this week and I am wondering if there are washers/dryers in the studios?  We have a savannah view and after our stay go on a disney cruise so I will want to do laundry before the cruise.


----------



## erionm

jamala said:


> We leave this week and I am wondering if there are washers/dryers in the studios?  We have a savannah view and after our stay go on a disney cruise so I will want to do laundry before the cruise.



Only 1-bedroom & larger units have in-room washers/dryers.  There is a laundry room available for those staying in studios.  The machines in the laundry rooms are commercial units and may have coin slots, but are free to use.


----------



## Nanajo1

You can purchase detergent or bring your own. I bring dryer sheets as well.


----------



## jerseygal

So EASY! I pack a few detergent pods and dryer sheets...


----------



## cantoine

adrianna_sarah said:
			
		

> Yay!  I always feel like the quilts are concealing a multitude of sins that I want to know nothing about.  Wish Disney would update their pictures on the website.



Me to


----------



## crabbie1

Well I managed to change at my 7 month window to get a value studio today. I have waitlisted the other 4 nights but I am going to book a standard studio tomorrow for may.No way am I not staying here. We have only ever stayed at kidani so what suggestions regards room would you give for jambo? I have read that most the standards are pool view. I know its a huge resort and I have back issues so dont want a 20 min walk to the lobby. I read someone had asked for pool view near lobby. Is this too much to request. As we are only doing the value for one night I will probably just request pool view. Be a pain if we have to check out and in again though at least its in the same hotel. I doubt the waitlist for the value will come through but im not fussed. Managed to get in thats a we were worried about. Then onto WLV for 8 nights. Cannoott wait.


----------



## drusba

crabbie1 said:


> Well I managed to change at my 7 month window to get a value studio today. I have waitlisted the other 4 nights but I am going to book a standard studio tomorrow for may.No way am I not staying here. We have only ever stayed at kidani so what suggestions regards room would you give for jambo? I have read that most the standards are pool view. I know its a huge resort and I have back issues so dont want a 20 min walk to the lobby. I read someone had asked for pool view near lobby. Is this too much to request. As we are only doing the value for one night I will probably just request pool view. Be a pain if we have to check out and in again though at least its in the same hotel. I doubt the waitlist for the value will come through but im not fussed. Managed to get in thats a we were worried about. Then onto WLV for 8 nights. Cannoott wait.



Standard views at Jambo are either pool view (most) or partial savanna view (a small number of rooms converted from savanna view). Requesting pool view and close to lobby would be fine but reality is none of the pool view rooms are far from the lobby and thus close to lobby is not really needed for those. Note if you want a chance for a partial savanna view then you could request that rather than pool view but you would have a real risk of getting room far from lobby in one of those rooms.

All the value rooms at the front of the building are within easy walking distance of the lobby and location requests are not accepted for those.


----------



## crabbie1

drusba said:


> Standard views at Jambo are either pool view (most) or partial savanna view (a small number of rooms converted from savanna view). Requesting pool view and close to lobby would be fine but reality is none of the pool view rooms are far from the lobby and thus close to lobby is not really needed for those. Note if you want a chance for a partial savanna view then you could request that rather than pool view but you would have a real risk of getting room far from lobby in one of those rooms.  All the value rooms at the front of the building are within easy walking distance of the lobby and location requests are not accepted for those.


Thankyou very much. To clarify just ask for a pool view in standard studio. It just looks such a huge resort and I was wondering which rooms are right at the end of the buildings.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## cantoine

Going home for an adukts only trip in May. I am looking for some information on the safari tour in the evening? I am not staying club level, will we be able to do i?


----------



## mum of two pirates

That anyone can do the night time one. I  think only dvc members and club level can do the morning safari. Im sure someone else will have more info for you. Were going in dec and renting points. But last jan club was already sold out. So were on the wait list but. Not counting on it. My best friend really wanted to do it as is really is her first and only trip. The cost of the morning one was way less then the night time and I read the animals are just waking up and are looking for there food. The night time one I saw pictures of was pretty cool with the dinner on the safari. Sorry I dont have more info. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## jerseygal

mum of two pirates said:


> That anyone can do the night time one. I  think only dvc members and club level can do the morning safari. Im sure someone else will have more info for you. Were going in dec and renting points. But last jan club was already sold out. So were on the wait list but. Not counting on it. My best friend really wanted to do it as is really is her first and only trip. The cost of the morning one was way less then the night time and I read the animals are just waking up and are looking for there food. The night time one I saw pictures of was pretty cool with the dinner on the safari. Sorry I dont have more info. I hope you have a great time.



How are the Night Vision Goggles at AKV?
Never have done that!
Want to do that in Dec!


----------



## puppytrainer

jerseygal said:
			
		

> How are the Night Vision Goggles at AKV?
> Never have done that!
> Want to do that in Dec!



We did the night vision goggles for the first time this past June at Kidani. You stand out on that deck that is right off the lobby. I was very impressed at the quality of the goggles, we could see very well. It was pretty buggy that night so we didn't stay for long but it was pretty cool. I think they had around 8 pair of goggles so gave 1 per family. When we left there were others waiting to use them.


----------



## jerseygal

puppytrainer said:


> We did the night vision goggles for the first time this past June at Kidani. You stand out on that deck that is right off the lobby. I was very impressed at the quality of the goggles, we could see very well. It was pretty buggy that night so we didn't stay for long but it was pretty cool. I think they had around 8 pair of goggles so gave 1 per family. When we left there were others waiting to use them.



THANKS!


----------



## luckymom3

jerseygal said:


> How are the Night Vision Goggles at AKV? Never have done that! Want to do that in Dec!



We thought they were great!! Even took pics through them! 
Don't know why the link to photo bucket isn't working


----------



## luckymom3

[/URL][/IMG]

Trying again!


----------



## jerseygal

WOW, COOL!


----------



## luckymom3

You're welcome! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## jerseygal

AlohaAnnie said:
			
		

> They are free for DVC, your magic band will get you in to the laundry room for DVC members.  I have used both laundry rooms.    There are 2 washers in each room and 6 dryers.
> 
> The Kidani laundry room is located on the lobby level facing the back toward savanna on your right.
> 
> The Jambo laundry room is on the 5th floor, when you get off the elevator turn toward the bridge (to the right) the hallway will veer off to the right and it is just around the corner.
> 
> Non-DVC will have to bring quarters and use different laundry facilities intended for them at Jambo.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> .



Thanks for this info. First time using magic bands so now I know location of laundry room and magic band will open door.  Stupid question I know but this will be the first time using the laundry room. How does DVC allow free use of laundry rooms versus non member? Just curious trying to understand ins and outs of magic bands. TIA!


----------



## Sur

Your band is activated to open the door when staying there. I had trouble with my band being activated, last trip, so I know it works. Glad I tried to do laundry prior to going to a park. It was a previously used band, easy fix.


----------



## jerseygal

Sur said:
			
		

> Your band is activated to open the door when staying there. I had trouble with my band being activated, last trip, so I know it works. Glad I tried to do laundry prior to going to a park. It was a previously used band, easy fix.



Thanks...Can't WAIT!


----------



## rosiegmendez

Hi! I just rented points for my parents to stay here for a few days. What room requests should I put in? Close to lobby?  Close to bus depot? I hear it is pretty spread out.

Thanks!


----------



## cantoine

If you booked them a savanna view room i would request lower floor. You can see the aninals better IMO


----------



## luckymom3

We had 4th floor last time and it was a little high. We booked 3rd floor this time, that's a great view!


----------



## drusba

rosiegmendez said:


> Hi! I just rented points for my parents to stay here for a few days. What room requests should I put in? Close to lobby?  Close to bus depot? I hear it is pretty spread out.
> 
> Thanks!



Do not request lower floor. Jambo DVC rooms are on only the fifth, and for concierge the sixth, floor. Thus, making a floor request is pointless.

You don't say whether you have standard or savanna view.  Most standard view rooms at Jambo overlook the pool and none of those are very far from the lobby. thus, if you request pool view, you need not make any other request. There is a small number of standard view rooms that actually have savanna view because they were savanna view rooms now converted to standard. If you were to get one of those, you could end up with a long walk to lobby, pool and bus stop.But you might want one of those to have savanna view. And you might request along Kudo Trail for a chance to get one.

If you have savanna view, you frankly should accept that you could have a room some distance from the lobby and do not request close to lobby or bus stop. The reason is that the savanna view rooms closest to the lobby (and bus stop) do not have the best of savanna views. Being away from the lobby is better. There are a lot of rooms throughout the building with good savanna views. Our preference and usual request at Jambo is overlooking Arusha savanna, the one in the middle of the building, and along Zebra Trail (the right side of the U-shaped building). That side puts you closer to the pool than the other side of the building and most of the rooms face west to avoid blinding sun coming in during the morning.


----------



## rosiegmendez

drusba said:


> Do not request lower floor. Jambo DVC rooms are on only the fifth, and for concierge the sixth, floor. Thus, making a floor request is pointless.
> 
> You don't say whether you have standard or savanna view.  Most standard view rooms at Jambo overlook the pool and none of those are very far from the lobby. thus, if you request pool view, you need not make any other request. There is a small number of standard view rooms that actually have savanna view because they were savanna view rooms now converted to standard. If you were to get one of those, you could end up with a long walk to lobby, pool and bus stop.But you might want one of those to have savanna view. And you might request along Kudo Trail for a chance to get one.
> 
> If you have savanna view, you frankly should accept that you could have a room some distance from the lobby and do not request close to lobby or bus stop. The reason is that the savanna view rooms closest to the lobby (and bus stop) do not have the best of savanna views. Being away from the lobby is better. There are a lot of rooms throughout the building with good savanna views. Our preference and usual request at Jambo is overlooking Arusha savanna, the one in the middle of the building, and along Zebra Trail (the right side of the U-shaped building). That side puts you closer to the pool than the other side of the building and most of the rooms face west to avoid blinding sun coming in during the morning.



Thanks - we do have a savanna view so I'll rake your recommendation and request Arusha view.


----------



## liz2206

What type of washing powder can you use in the washing machine (liquid or tablets).  We have children with sensitive skin so can't use what they leave.


----------



## twinklebug

liz2206 said:


> What type of washing powder can you use in the washing machine (liquid or tablets).  We have children with sensitive skin so can't use what they leave.



They are normal washer machines (non HFE), just the stackable version so a bit smaller. Just bring whatever you use from home and it will work fine.


----------



## liz2206

twinklebug said:


> They are normal washer machines (non HFE), just the stackable version so a bit smaller. Just bring whatever you use from home and it will work fine.



Thank you for the reply.  We are coming from the UK and I have read that some machines only work with tablets.


----------



## crabbie1

liz2206 said:


> Thank you for the reply.  We are coming from the UK and I have read that some machines only work with tablets.


Hi we take the 
Liquid tabs with us and have no issues. The tablets im sure will be fine. We are also from uk . We also take comfort.


----------



## BlakeNJ

There are two savannas correct? I know one has giraffe and the other doesn't. Can someone please clarify? I would like to add it to me room request. Thanks!


----------



## BlakeNJ

There are two savannas correct? I know one has giraffe and the other doesn't. Can someone please clarify? I would like to add it to me room request. Thanks!


----------



## drusba

BlakeNJ said:


> There are two savannas correct? I know one has giraffe and the other doesn't. Can someone please clarify? I would like to add it to me room request. Thanks!



AKL has a total of four savannas. I assume you mean the Kidani buidling which has Sunset (most savanna views) and Pembe. Sunset has giraffes, Pembe does not. The Jambo buidling has Sunset, Arusha (in the middle of the building) and Uzima.


----------



## AnneK

We are renting points for our honeymoon, May 3rd through the 9th in 2015. We booked a standard view deluxe studio at Kidani.  So very excited!! Neither of us have ever stayed on Disney property before, and renting points has let us book our dream vacation. <3

I do have a question for AKL veterans - which restaurant at AKL would you recommend for a romantic dinner? Price is not an issue as it is our honeymoon, just want to enjoy a fantastic meal together. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nanajo1

We had a very nice table at Jiko. It was by a window,out of the crowd. When you make your ADR tell them it is your honeymoon and wear your Just Married buttons. We received complimentary glasses of champagne when we went there for our Anniversary. Have a Magical time.


----------



## psac

AnneK said:


> We are renting points for our honeymoon, May 3rd through the 9th in 2015. We booked a standard view deluxe studio at Kidani.  So very excited!! Neither of us have ever stayed on Disney property before, and renting points has let us book our dream vacation. <3
> 
> I do have a question for AKL veterans - which restaurant at AKL would you recommend for a romantic dinner? Price is not an issue as it is our honeymoon, just want to enjoy a fantastic meal together.
> 
> Thanks!



Definitely Jiko, no question at all. Also, if you're a little less adventurous with your meals, talk to the server. My wife doesn't like spicy foods at all, and she's always been able to get something she's absolutely loved there. I think one time they had to take out something they would normally add. The signatures are great for customizing the dishes that way.  And congrats!


----------



## AnneK

Thank you -so- much for the recommendations!! I appreciate it! So excited for our stay.


----------



## LvsTnk

We haven't been during the Christmas season in a few years, can anyone help with what special things they have going on at Kidani and Jambo during the holiday. I know they had some characters throughout our stay last time. 

Thanksfor any help


----------



## MikeS.

This will be my 1st trip to AKV even though we bought back in 2008 I think it was. After that my wife was to sick to travel and we couldn't go. She died in 2012 W/O staying where she loved so much.

So I'll be flying solo 12/21- 1/3/15. After this I'll have to decide if to keep the points, sell or rent them out. I've been renting them out since we bought.


----------



## petbren

MikeS. said:


> This will be my 1st trip to AKV even though we bought back in 2008 I think it was. After that my wife was to sick to travel and we couldn't go. She died in 2012 W/O staying where she loved so much.
> 
> So I'll be flying solo 12/21- 1/3/15. After this I'll have to decide if to keep the points, sell or rent them out. I've been renting them out since we bought.



I hope you enjoy your trip. I know every moment you will be seeing it through your wife's eyes.
It is an amazing resort, not our home resort, but probably my favourite.
We bought at BVW with a small inheritance I got when my mom passed away. She LOVED all things Disney and managed to get there with her Grandchildren, even though my DH had to push her around in a wheelchair the whole time.
Every time we go now, we take some time to remember all our good times with Grandma, not just at Disney, but a life time of memories.
Perhaps it will be the same with you.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## J and R's mom

MikeS. said:


> This will be my 1st trip to AKV even though we bought back in 2008 I think it was. After that my wife was to sick to travel and we couldn't go. She died in 2012 W/O staying where she loved so much.
> 
> So I'll be flying solo 12/21- 1/3/15. After this I'll have to decide if to keep the points, sell or rent them out. I've been renting them out since we bought.



 

So sorry to hear about your wife.  I imagine it will make the trip a bit bitter-sweet.  I hope you can still find joy in being there and still want to keep the points.  But I guess you won't know until you get there.

Best wishes.


----------



## jerseygal

MikeS. said:


> This will be my 1st trip to AKV even though we bought back in 2008 I think it was. After that my wife was to sick to travel and we couldn't go. She died in 2012 W/O staying where she loved so much.
> 
> So I'll be flying solo 12/21- 1/3/15. After this I'll have to decide if to keep the points, sell or rent them out. I've been renting them out since we bought.



SUCH SAD news about your wife...very sorry for your loss!
Hope that you LOVE AKV...We stayed at Kidani a few summers ago and had a great time...This time we will be staying at Jambo..

Hope that you have a PEACEFUL REJUVENATING vacation!


----------



## twinklebug

Add another set of hands to that group hug Mike!

Make it a wonderful trip knowing she's still in your heart if not by your side.  It's the little things that count. Sit at the fire, close your eyes, feel the warmth of her hand in yours. Take an hour to watch the animals, knowing what the sound of her breathing would be as she's amazed by each and every one. Pass on a random act of kindness to another couple you see, knowing that in sharing your kindness it may be that little nudge they need to also fall in love with the lodge.

Most of all - have a wonderful trip. Keep the love alive. Thinking of you!

ETA: Our trips almost overlapped, we were scheduled for a quick trip from the 21st through the 24th, but I cancelled when my sister said she wanted to go back to Disney with us over Independence day. I prefer the cooler weather for AKV, you're going at a great time


----------



## LvsTnk

MikeS. said:


> This will be my 1st trip to AKV even though we bought back in 2008 I think it was. After that my wife was to sick to travel and we couldn't go. She died in 2012 W/O staying where she loved so much.
> 
> So I'll be flying solo 12/21- 1/3/15. After this I'll have to decide if to keep the points, sell or rent them out. I've been renting them out since we bought.



 So sorry for your loss

Our trips will overlap a bit it's a beautiful time of year there and a great way to remember your wife  I lost my Dad recently and someone said to me that by doing what they loved most and carrying on those memories is the best way for them to be remembered.  I can still see my Dad in his Mickey Millenium denim jacket his most prized possession


----------



## leeholmes1

It's official. I have my first visit to Animal Kingdom Kidani booked for June 6th!! A two bedroom villa!!


----------



## TeeterTots

does anyone here routinely book Club level (DVC of course) and if so how difficult is it? Just curious.


----------



## TeeterTots

Just curious AKV owners, if you're not booking at home, where do you prefer to stay? What time of year and do you find that it's difficult to get at. 7 months? TIA


----------



## twinklebug

TeeterTots said:


> does anyone here routinely book Club level (DVC of course) and if so how difficult is it? Just curious.



Reserving DVC club rooms can be very difficult. I've attempted a few times with limited success. Know first: there are very few DVC concierge rooms to start with, and walking reservations has become the sad standard with these. (I wish Disney would stop the practice all together.) 

From my experience, if you are not walking the reservation:

- You must attempt to book first thing in the morning at 11 months out just as the dates open. Even then, there's an excellent chance the rooms will be gone.

- From a few days to a week after the dates have opened up you'll see the 'walkers' drop their room requests, at this point they are open for the rest of us, but again, they can go fast, so check every morning, noon and night. ** Note, this does not apply to peak demand days, such as school vacations and long weekends which will rarely be released. If you're lucky you may be able to piece together your entire trip this way. (So far, I have 5 nights of our 9 night trip reserved. I don't think those other nights will ever open up.)

I highly recommend using the wait list and add on day by day as you see them open, if they open.


----------



## TeeterTots

Are your nights consecutive? What would you do if they weren't ? I really enjoyed staying club level and hope to be able to when I become official  We can travel whenever since we have two small children so maybe this will better our chances?


----------



## Fsudisney

Does anyone know where I could find the movie schedule for December at Kidani?


----------



## hthrbells

Fsudisney said:


> Does anyone know where I could find the movie schedule for December at Kidani?



I would be interested in this too please


----------



## Bullseye

Just received our 210 points at AKV purchased through resale.  Yay we're in the AK club now. Love the resort!!


----------



## Kidanifan08

Fsudisney said:


> Does anyone know where I could find the movie schedule for December at Kidani?





hthrbells said:


> I would be interested in this too please



AKV resort activities


----------



## keaster

Just had to check out this thread because we are missing our AKL home and won't be there again until 2016 

In 2015 we are going to Aulani in March and going on our first DVC cruise in August. So by the time we get back at AKL in March 2016 it will be 2 years! We miss our home!


----------



## illiram

For those that have stayed in a Kidani Standard view 2 bedroom villa, is this a view of the pool? Are there any parking lot views?

Any regrets with this room? Thanks for any replies


----------



## Kidanifan08

illiram said:


> For those that have stayed in a Kidani Standard view 2 bedroom villa, is this a view of the pool? Are there any parking lot views?
> 
> Any regrets with this room? Thanks for any replies



We have had two 2BR standard view rooms at Kidani over the past few years.

The first was overlooking the bus stop on the 4th floor.  Terrible view, but we had to conserve points, so we accepted it.  It was during the cold snap in the early part of December 2010, so we were not spending much time on the balcony.  We could hear the beeping of the buses when they were "kneeling", but it was not overwhelmingly loud.

The second time we were on the lobby level and had a view of the pool with a partial view of the Pembe savanna.  That was a fantastic room, because we basically got a savanna view for the cost of a standard.  

The vast majority of the standard view rooms face the parking lot and bus stop.  You can always request pool view, but there are only so many of those available and you have a higher likelihood of getting a parking lot view.  The good news about having a standard view room is that there are lots of places at the resort to view animals on the savanna.  It is an awesome resort and the standard view is a great way to save points.


----------



## jerseygal

THANKS ALL for your room suggestions, comments which made our split stay 2 nights AKV Jambo, 2 nights VGF VERY MEMORABLE!
Extremely pleased with the service, immaculate standard studio #5210!
After we "figured" out that the stairway was much much quicker, saved a lot of steps that way in the morning getting that morning coffee!
Who says that being an "empty nester" is boring? 
Had such a GREAT time for our first ever Dec. vaca seeing all the BEAUTIFUL HOLIDAY DECORATIONS!


----------



## jerseygal

jerseygal said:


> THANKS ALL for your room suggestions, comments which made our split stay 2 nights AKV Jambo, 2 nights VGF VERY MEMORABLE!
> Extremely pleased with the service, immaculate standard studio #5210!
> After we "figured" out that the stairway was much much quicker, saved a lot of steps that way in the morning getting that morning coffee!
> Who says that being an "empty nester" is boring?
> Had such a GREAT time for our first ever Dec. vaca seeing all the BEAUTIFUL HOLIDAY DECORATIONS!



Putting away all of my "NOTES" from our Dec.'14 trip and ran across a list posted by LisaS which I used in requesting studios which had been reclassified from Savanna View to Standard! VERY HAPPY with AKL Jambo Studio 5210!
THANKS AGAIN! Your list was VERY HELPFUL!


----------



## TeeterTots

It's been awhile since anyone has posted, so I'm saying "hello" looking forward to staying in April as a new member


----------



## SeaPic

TeeterTots said:


> It's been awhile since anyone has posted, so I'm saying "hello" looking forward to staying in April as a new member


Hi TeeterTots we are staying in April as well. First time at Kidani Village. Really Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bookworm62

We are going in April too! First time after joining DVC.


----------



## Dr Gevil

I've read that for animal viewing from your room that Arusha at Jambo and Sunset at Kidani are the preferred locations.  Is either one better for seeing the Giraffes or are they about the same?  My DD 11s favorite are giraffes.  Going to book a 1BR, if that matters.

Getting ready to book our AKV points for the first time on the 19th for an Xmas stay this year - also another first.  Can't wait!


----------



## nene0182

We are staying here for the first time in June. First time using our points too. It's just my husband and I in a one bedroom villa. Cannot wait!


----------



## jedz007

Does anyone know if there is a thread that shows the AKL views with room numbers? I've seen them with a view of the other resorts.


----------



## psac

Dr Gevil said:


> I've read that for animal viewing from your room that Arusha at Jambo and Sunset at Kidani are the preferred locations.  Is either one better for seeing the Giraffes or are they about the same?  My DD 11s favorite are giraffes.  Going to book a 1BR, if that matters.
> 
> Getting ready to book our AKV points for the first time on the 19th for an Xmas stay this year - also another first.  Can't wait!



Both have lots of giraffes. At Kidani you can feel closer to the animals if you get a lower floor room. And Kidani has the extra bathroom in the 1BRs. But if you don't have a car, the hallways at Kidani are REALLY long, so I would request close to lobby. At Kidani you don't have the amenities like you do at Jambo, e.g. the amazing lobby, the Mara, etc. so it's sometimes a tough choice between the two!  With a car, in a 1BR, I would choose Kidani no doubt, parking is right under the rooms. 



nene0182 said:


> We are staying here for the first time in June. First time using our points too. It's just my husband and I in a one bedroom villa. Cannot wait!



Enjoy!



jedz007 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a thread that shows the AKL views with room numbers? I've seen them with a view of the other resorts.



No, but hopefully this helps!
http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/animal-kingdom-villas/roomfinder-9273


----------



## kristenrice

We are headed back to AKV-Jambo on April 30 for the Expedition Everest Challenge.  We have three previous stays at Jambo House (value studio, value 1BR and a savanna view studio) and two stays at Kidani (both times in a standard 2BR) so we are not complete newbies.  For this trip, we are staying in a standard studio at Jambo House.  I chose Jambo over Kidani because there is not a significant difference in the studio size and we will probably eat at the Mara quite a bit.  

I like the standard category at Jambo because most of the rooms are located near the front of the resort and close to the bus stop, lobby and laundry room.  I typically do laundry every night before we go to bed so that we can pack light.  This is obviously much easier when we stay in the 1BR's, but it is doable in the studios too.

Since we are going to do the night time race, we will need a nap in the afternoon.  I am concerned that since we booked a standard room, we will have the afternoon noise from the pool to contend with.  The kids and I all sleep with headphones on, but DH is a light sleeper who might have a problem if the noise is excessive.

With all these factors, I am assuming that a "close to lobby" request will be my best choice, correct?   I am a little concerned about the pool noise, but I'd prefer to be near the front of the resort instead of a reclassified, partial savanna view room that is way out on a wing.  Is there anything I'm not thinking about?


----------



## Dr Gevil

jedz007 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a thread that shows the AKL views with room numbers? I've seen them with a view of the other resorts.



On page 136 of this thread, someone kindly posted "maps" of both Jambo and Kidani with room numbers and views shown.


----------



## Dr Gevil

Thanks for the info psac!  We booked a 1BR Savanna at Kidani.  With giraffe viewing equal, the extra bathroom with my wife and DDs will be very helpful and worth the trade for potential long walks down those hallways.


----------



## DVCTigger

Excited to go "home" in a few days!  DH and I have been out trying resorts we have either not been to (Vero & Aulani) or only once before for short trips.  We haven't been back to Kidani for almost two years!  We will be there for 10 nights and not planning on but maybe a couple park days.  Looking forward to relaxing at our home!


----------



## bocaj1431

I purchase ear buds and use those.  You can find them at most drugstores.  They work well.  They also are inexpensive.   

I would get some just to be on the safe side.  You might end up being next door to a family who is a bit loud so where you are in the room layout of the hotel really won't matter.


----------



## carole88

We are making our first trip to AKV Kidani in early June in a dedicated 2 bedroom Savannah  room.  This will be our first trip to our home resort even though we have owned for many years.  Any tips anyone can offer for our stay. We have previously stayed at BLT but are looking forward to a fabulous trip at ADV.


----------



## drusba

carole88 said:


> We are making our first trip to AKV Kidani in early June in a dedicated 2 bedroom Savannah  room.  This will be our first trip to our home resort even though we have owned for many years.  Any tips anyone can offer for our stay. We have previously stayed at BLT but are looking forward to a fabulous trip at ADV.



Dedicated 2BR savanna views are located throughout the Kidani building. One request made by many is Sunset Savanna view (80% of all savanna view rooms overlook it at Kidani) because it has giraffes and zebras and the smaller Pembe savanna does not. Another popular request is something that puts you fairly close to the lobby. Why is that necessary: If you have not been to Kidani yet, be aware that in length it is enormous. It has two wings running from the lobby, north and south. The front entrance faces west. The walk from the lobby to end rooms on the north wing is about 1/3 mile (about the distance that it is from the front of BLT to the entrance area at MK) and a little less on the south wing. The resort has ideal under-building parking, which, with elevators along the wings, allows you to park fairly close to your room no matter where it is. When there I have seen guests with rooms near the end of wings actually drive their cars just to go to the lobby. The bus stop is on the south wing and God forbid that you walk to it from a room on the end of the north wing and then learn you forgot something. Moreover, the trek from bus stop to end rooms after a long day in the park with young children is literally torture.


In other words, you want some request that may get you close to the lobby. The problem is that everyone who has now stayed there and had a room far from lobby has learned his lesson and requests close to lobby, and close to lobby is the only choice in the on-line check in system to get you close to it. That has created a new problem in that many who request close to lobby now do not get it, and the resorts back-up position to not being able to meet a location request is to simply put you anywehere available, which has resulted in many who request close to lobby ending up at the end of the wings. You may want to try an alternative request, to be made through MS, such as one of the following; (a) close to Community Hall -- it is right near the lobby on the south wing, (b) close to Timon elevator (the wing elevators have names) -- it is not far from the lobby on the south wing and puts you closest to the door that is closest to the bus stop; (b) close to the Rafiki elevator -- on the north wing, gives you a manageable walk to the lobby and gives you the shortest walk to the pool; (c) close to the pool -- similar to asking for close to Rafiki elevator but could put you a little more distance from the pool.


A third request some make is lower floor to get a more direct eyesight view of the animals (personally I think both upper and lower floor are all good views). If you make that request, make it your last request in line behind one that will get you close to lobby. They try to meet requests in order given.Thus, if you want the better chance to get something close to the lobby, you want to avoid making lower floor the priority request that gets met first before a request that gets you close to the lobby.


----------



## TinkFan74

I was very lucky and was able to book a value studio for 8 nights from July 4th to the 12th this past week, does anybody know what my chances of getting a dedicated room are? I am hoping they are quite high as the two bedroom value villas are sold out for the majority of my stay, so I am thinking the lock off studios will be needed for those. I know it is silly, but I always find it creepy when there is a door leading into another person's room, I think think this is probably due to being a single mother with a daughter. Any opinions would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Stacey


----------



## drusba

There are 18 possible studios in the value category, of which 8 are dedicated, and thus there is at least a decent chance, but less than 50%, of getting a dedicated. Note, however, you cannot rely on the fact that 2BRs are filled to make any assumption of which type of studio you will get since actual room assignments do not occur until shortly before you arrive. I am aware that location requests are not allowed with value but I am not sure about other requests. Thus, you might want to call and see if they will accept a non-guaranteed request for a dedicated studio.


----------



## carole88

drusba said:


> Dedicated 2BR savanna views are located throughout the Kidani building. One request made by many is Sunset Savanna view (80% of all savanna view rooms overlook it at Kidani) because it has giraffes and zebras and the smaller Pembe savanna does not. Another popular request is something that puts you fairly close to the lobby. Why is that necessary: If you have not been to Kidani yet, be aware that in length it is enormous. It has two wings running from the lobby, north and south. The front entrance faces west. The walk from the lobby to end rooms on the north wing is about 1/3 mile (about the distance that it is from the front of BLT to the entrance area at MK) and a little less on the south wing. The resort has ideal under-building parking, which, with elevators along the wings, allows you to park fairly close to your room no matter where it is. When there I have seen guests with rooms near the end of wings actually drive their cars just to go to the lobby. The bus stop is on the south wing and God forbid that you walk to it from a room on the end of the north wing and then learn you forgot something. Moreover, the trek from bus stop to end rooms after a long day in the park with young children is literally torture.
> 
> 
> In other words, you want some request that may get you close to the lobby. The problem is that everyone who has now stayed there and had a room far from lobby has learned his lesson and requests close to lobby, and close to lobby is the only choice in the on-line check in system to get you close to it. That has created a new problem in that many who request close to lobby now do not get it, and the resorts back-up position to not being able to meet a location request is to simply put you anywehere available, which has resulted in many who request close to lobby ending up at the end of the wings. You may want to try an alternative request, to be made through MS, such as one of the following; (a) close to Community Hall -- it is right near the lobby on the south wing, (b) close to Timon elevator (the wing elevators have names) -- it is not far from the lobby on the south wing and puts you closest to the door that is closest to the bus stop; (b) close to the Rafiki elevator -- on the north wing, gives you a manageable walk to the lobby and gives you the shortest walk to the pool; (c) close to the pool -- similar to asking for close to Rafiki elevator but could put you a little more distance from the pool.
> 
> 
> A third request some make is lower floor to get a more direct eyesight view of the animals (personally I think both upper and lower floor are all good views). If you make that request, make it your last request in line behind one that will get you close to lobby. They try to meet requests in order given.Thus, if you want the better chance to get something close to the lobby, you want to avoid making lower floor the priority request that gets met first before a request that gets you close to the lobby.



Thank you so much for this information!  I know it is going to prove to be very valuable!!!


----------



## milehighmice

I am staying at AK Kidani in a 1 Bedroom villa Standard view through our DVC points.  I am looking for advice on requesting room locations.  Can anyone share any advice?  I would love an upper floor.  Are there any rooms that overlook the Savannah that are Standard views?


----------



## wellesleyprincess

I apologize if this is the wrong place, but I'm not sure where else to ask. If I were to rent points for a studio at AKL when would I find out if it's Jambo or Kidani? It's always been my dream resort and I think I've found a deal on points that may allow me to upgrade from the values on my next trip.


----------



## Kidanifan08

wellesleyprincess said:


> I apologize if this is the wrong place, but I'm not sure where else to ask. If I were to rent points for a studio at AKL when would I find out if it's Jambo or Kidani? It's always been my dream resort and I think I've found a deal on points that may allow me to upgrade from the values on my next trip.



AKV owners can use their points for either Jambo or Kidani, based on availability.  When the reservation is made, it is made for a specific studio type at Jambo or Kidani.  Both have savanna view and standard view studios.  The value studios are few in number and only at Jambo.  They are quite difficult for owners at AKV to secure most of the year, even at 11 months out.  So, you will know whether you are at Kidani or Jambo the minute the reservation is made!


----------



## wellesleyprincess

Kidanifan08 said:


> AKV owners can use their points for either Jambo or Kidani, based on availability.  When the reservation is made, it is made for a specific studio type at Jambo or Kidani.  Both have savanna view and standard view studios.  The value studios are few in number and only at Jambo.  They are quite difficult for owners at AKV to secure most of the year, even at 11 months out.  So, you will know whether you are at Kidani or Jambo the minute the reservation is made!


Thanks! I just booked a standard studio at Jambo!


----------



## MicheleC

Hi everyone! Would love some advice! We are DVC owners since 2000 but have never stayed at AKV.  Would love some advise and comparisons between Kidani village and Jambo house.  We know we need a one bedroom but beyond that we don't have much experience with the resort.  Any suggestions for which area or room requests?, thanks!


----------



## Kidanifan08

MicheleC said:


> Hi everyone! Would love some advice! We are DVC owners since 2000 but have never stayed at AKV.  Would love some advise and comparisons between Kidani village and Jambo house.  We know we need a one bedroom but beyond that we don't have much experience with the resort.  Any suggestions for which area or room requests?, thanks!



Do you need an extra full bathroom?  Kidani 1-BR's have two full baths, Jambo 1-BR's only 1 full bath.  The pool at Jambo is bigger, but the one at Kidani is better (IMHO).  Great splash play area at Kidani - none at Jambo.  Kidani's slide beats Jambo's, hands down.  Jambo has a bigger gift shop/store and a quick service restaurant (The Mara).  Kidani has the best restaurant on property (Sanaa).  Jambo does have Jiko and Boma, which are both excellent.  The Victoria Falls lounge.  If you are driving, you might prefer Kidani, since parking is under the building, which keeps the car cool.  The park buses stop at Kidani first, so they are usually empty.  Much bigger lobby at Jambo.  Huge, full-length balconies at Kidani.  The rooms at Kidani are noticeably bigger.  As you may gather from my name, we are fans of Kidani!


----------



## Disneysparkle329

Hello  We rented DVC points for a two-bedroom standard view room at Jambo House. Do any AKL experts have recommendations about which room we should request?


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Last year for Food & Wine fest was my friends and I (9 adults) first time staying at Kidani Village. We stayed on cash in a 2br Savannah view and fell in love with the resort. Shortly after, one member of our group decided that it was a good time to make the purchase on a DVC. He ended up getting 350 points with AKL being his home resort. So excited to report that this year we managed to snag a Grand Villa at Jambo House! We booked last week prior to the 7 months opening up to other guests and now there are not any available. Whew!


----------



## disney1474

Any one have pictures of a value studio they can post?  First time staying in one next month and would like to see some photos


----------



## twinklebug

disney1474 said:


> Any one have pictures of a value studio they can post?  First time staying in one next month and would like to see some photos


I don't have a pic, but they're identical to the normal rooms, but about 3' shorter and the bed/couch are flip flopped from the window side (bed is near the window).

The only issue I had with the room was finding a place to put all the darned pillows when bed time came.


----------



## petalgirl

We have a 2BR Savanna view at Kidani for August, but we also need a studio for my sister and niece.  To save on points, we were hoping to find a Standard view for the studio (they'll be in our 2BR most of the time anyway).  My question, does anyone know where the standard view studios are located in Kidani?  We wouldn't want them to be too far from our savanna view 2BR.


----------



## erionm

petalgirl said:


> We have a 2BR Savanna view at Kidani for August, but we also need a studio for my sister and niece.  To save on points, we were hoping to find a Standard view for the studio (they'll be in our 2BR most of the time anyway).  My question, does anyone know where the standard view studios are located in Kidani?  We wouldn't want them to be too far from our savanna view 2BR.


At AKV Kidani Village, the Standard Views will mainly face the parking lots or pool.  There would be Savanna View rooms across the hall from the Standard View.  As long as you have MS put a 'Travel With' on the reservations, the room assigner will try and place them as near to each other as possible.

Map of AKV Kidani Village:


----------



## 6brumfields

luvindisneyworld said:


> I seen where someone asked about the AKV thread. So I thought I would go ahead and start one.
> So please start sharing your experiences and your pictures of AKV and what you love about it.
> 
> We are going for the first time June 7-13th and I am so excited and I cant wait.
> So when I come back I will have lots of pictures to share.
> 
> So please feel free to join in.
> 
> I would really love to see some pictures.
> 
> We own 160 points at AKV.


 We own 170 points at AKV. This is my 1st time going. Any advice?


----------



## petalgirl

erionm said:


> At AKV Kidani Village, the Standard Views will mainly face the parking lots or pool.  There would be Savanna View rooms across the hall from the Standard View.  As long as you have MS put a 'Travel With' on the reservations, the room assigner will try and place them as near to each other as possible.
> 
> Map of AKV Kidani Village:


Thanks for the advice, we booked a Standard view.


----------



## drusba

Actually, there are also some standard views that face Pembe Savanna, which were converted from savanna views. The ones that have been verified as such are the rooms in the sixth building unit from the lobby on the north wing (see picture above, the north wing is the left side of the Kidani Village map). The savanna is quite narrow right in front of that building unit. It appears that some of the rooms in the fourth building unit on the north wing from the lobby may also be converted to standard view and it is possible there are also some in the seventh building unit (there is a standard GV in that building). Otherwise, the ones that were originally standard view, and still are, are those facing the front entry and pool in the the first three building units from the lobby on the north wing and those facing the front entry and road/bus station in the first four building units from the lobby on the south wing, there are no rooms facing the road and parking area in the last three building units from the lobby on the south wing.


----------



## disneyfan4u

We are going to be staying at Jambo House soon and would love some favorite rooms numbers to request? We are booked for a 1 bedroom Savannah view. TIA!


----------



## murt22

We are staying in a 2br Jambo House Savannah - so would also love some favorite room numbers.


----------



## disneyfan4u

I think I heard DVC is only on 5th floor as well?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

disneyfan4u said:


> I think I heard DVC is only on 5th floor as well?



Yes, DVC is on the 5th floor at Jambo although they also have the 6th floor but that is only the 5 concierge 2 BRs lockoffs.  Jambo standard, savannah and value rooms are on the 5th.


----------



## brittamouse

Does any one know what the current Quick Service options at the Maja Pool Bar are?  I've looked at the menu online via the Disney site and it looks to be hot dogs, etc...., but I'm curious as to whether the Bento box option is still available? Thanks!


----------



## disney1474

For those of you staying in a value studio ask for room 5122!!  Awesome savanna view!!


----------



## mm522

My family and I will be staying at Kidani Village for the first time July 5-10th. I was just wondering, how far of a walk is it actually to the Jambo House or how inconvenient is it to get there for the quick service restaurant? Also what would be the best option for a room request? We know we want to be close to the lobby but I feel like we may need to be much more specific than that to ensure we get that. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## disney1474

mm522 said:


> My family and I will be staying at Kidani Village for the first time July 5-10th. I was just wondering, how far of a walk is it actually to the Jambo House or how inconvenient is it to get there for the quick service restaurant? Also what would be the best option for a room request? We know we want to be close to the lobby but I feel like we may need to be much more specific than that to ensure we get that. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!!!


Walking from both resorts is about 7 minutes or so for us.  They also have a shuttle van that goes back and forth every 10 minutes or so.  If you want to be close to the lobby I think you can request that and that should be fine.  I never minded walking the length of the resort...its beautiful!  Have a great time!


----------



## theduck619

We check into Kidani this Friday and I have a couple of questions.  Since there is not a cleaning service every day, what do we do with our trash?  Also, how far is the closest grocery store?  On the map it looks like maybe ten minutes??  Thank you!


----------



## twinklebug

theduck619 said:


> We check into Kidani this Friday and I have a couple of questions.  Since there is not a cleaning service every day, what do we do with our trash?  Also, how far is the closest grocery store?  On the map it looks like maybe ten minutes??  Thank you!



Hi David,

There are trash room dispersed throughout the resort, just ask the front desk and they'll highlight the closest one for you on the map.

The closest stores, there are two: a super target on 530, and almost across the road from it is Publix, which if Disney would install a path would be an easy walk out the front door from Kidani.

Google directions - not sure why google didn't take the left into the parking lot


----------



## theduck619

twinklebug said:


> Hi David,
> 
> There are trash room dispersed throughout the resort, just ask the front desk and they'll highlight the closest one for you on the map.
> 
> The closest stores, there are two: a super target on 530, and almost across the road from it is Publix, which if Disney would install a path would be an easy walk out the front door from Kidani.
> 
> Google directions - not sure why google didn't take the left into the parking lot



Thank you


----------



## theduck619

Do the washing machines in the 2BR Villa take liquid soap, powder or both?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

theduck619 said:


> Do the washing machines in the 2BR Villa take liquid soap, powder or both?



There is no dispenser afaik.  You just put it in the tub so either will work.  DVC provides a small box of powder.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There is no dispenser afaik.  You just put it in the tub so either will work.  DVC provides a small box of powder.


And if you look around the sides of the machine on the ground (and have long arms) you may find a few more boxes, along with miscellaneous articles of clothing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> And if you look around the sides of the machine on the ground (and have long arms) you may find a few more boxes, along with miscellaneous articles of clothing.



  Too true!


----------



## RunnerMommyof4

Thinking about renting a 2 bedroom villa. Do most people do the dining plan? I'm thinking we wouldn't eat out more than 1 a day with the kitchen.


----------



## twinklebug

RunnerMommyof4 said:


> Thinking about renting a 2 bedroom villa. Do most people do the dining plan? I'm thinking we wouldn't eat out more than 1 a day with the kitchen.


I think it's quite the opposite with DVC. More folk use the convenience of the fridge, stove etc that the full kitchen offers so they can not only save, but eat healthier than they would on a dining plan. Disney's restaurants are not noted for offing a large variety, and we find when we eat out just three meals our bodies are screaming for just a decent meal it's used to.

Even if you do choose to eat a number, or almost all your meals out, paying out of pocket is almost always cheaper (and far easier to keep track of.)
There's a nice little calculator that helps to estimate the costs of eating out verses paying cash at http://www.distripplanner.com/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RunnerMommyof4 said:


> Thinking about renting a 2 bedroom villa. Do most people do the dining plan? I'm thinking we wouldn't eat out more than 1 a day with the kitchen.



We haven't done the dining plan in approx 10 years, back with free dining and when it included apps and the tip.  We will have breakfast in the room and just pay out of pocket for anything.


----------



## drusba

RunnerMommyof4 said:


> Thinking about renting a 2 bedroom villa. Do most people do the dining plan? I'm thinking we wouldn't eat out more than 1 a day with the kitchen.



Many DVC members actually do get a dining plan but it really depends on intended use. The dining plan does not really save you anything unless you actually use almost everything that is in it. If you intend to do some meals in the room via purchasing groceries, then it is likely you will be better off without a dining plan. Moreover, it is not the best plan to have if you have children who have recently reached the "adult" priced dining plan age of 10.


----------



## mm522

Another room request question. We will be staying in a Savannah View Studio at Kidani Village for the first time. My main concern is the lack of a counter service at the resort and the distance of the room possibly from Jambo House and possibly to the lobby. When we stay DVC we usually stay at Wilderness Lodge so we're used to the distance that the counter service is from the DVC section there. Is a there a section of rooms or specific room numbers that people would recommend if we wanted to be equal distance from the Kidani lobby/buses and Jambo House? Thanks so much!


----------



## disney1474

mm522 said:


> Another room request question. We will be staying in a Savannah View Studio at Kidani Village for the first time. My main concern is the lack of a counter service at the resort and the distance of the room possibly from Jambo House and possibly to the lobby. When we stay DVC we usually stay at Wilderness Lodge so we're used to the distance that the counter service is from the DVC section there. Is a there a section of rooms or specific room numbers that people would recommend if we wanted to be equal distance from the Kidani lobby/buses and Jambo House? Thanks so much!


Well, I can't give you exact room numbers but there is a passenger van that goes back and forth from both resorts so you don't have to walk.  It runs every 5-10 minutes.  Hope this helps!


----------



## drusba

mm522 said:


> Another room request question. We will be staying in a Savannah View Studio at Kidani Village for the first time. My main concern is the lack of a counter service at the resort and the distance of the room possibly from Jambo House and possibly to the lobby. When we stay DVC we usually stay at Wilderness Lodge so we're used to the distance that the counter service is from the DVC section there. Is a there a section of rooms or specific room numbers that people would recommend if we wanted to be equal distance from the Kidani lobby/buses and Jambo House? Thanks so much!



The distance from the front door of Kidani to front door of Jambo is about 1/2 mile and you can take shuttle or bus from that area. You can bring the walking distance down to about 1/4 mile by requesting and getting your request for a room near the Zazu elevator, the last elevator on the Kidani south wing which is the wing closest to Jambo. You take that elevator down to street level and walk over to Jambo. However, rooms in that area have a long walk to lobby, although not quite as long to the bus stop, and you will have a very long walk to the Kidani pool which is on the north wing of Kidani.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Mother's Day to all our Safari-going moms, and dads who've had to step into the roll!


----------



## mm522

Thanks for all of the helpful advice! How late/early does the resort shuttle between the two buildings run? Just curious!!!


----------



## burberryplaid

mm522 said:


> Thanks for all of the helpful advice! How late/early does the resort shuttle between the two buildings run? Just curious!!!


I know it runs until after 11 because we took it back to Kidani at that time...not sure when exactly it starts running in the morning but I'd guess around 7 at least since Boma starts serving at 7:30


----------



## Jarmo

I'm sure this has been covered, but what's the best room request to get a chance at a partial Savanna view with a standard 1BR at Kidani?


----------



## psac

Jarmo said:


> I'm sure this has been covered, but what's the best room request to get a chance at a partial Savanna view with a standard 1BR at Kidani?



Maybe someone could correct me, but I think the layout of Kidani has all the standard rooms on the side away from the Savannah completely. So no rooms like the people pens at Jambo. But I could be wrong. Good luck!


----------



## twinklebug

Jarmo said:


> I'm sure this has been covered, but what's the best room request to get a chance at a partial Savanna view with a standard 1BR at Kidani?





psac said:


> Maybe someone could correct me, but I think the layout of Kidani has all the standard rooms on the side away from the Savannah completely. So no rooms like the people pens at Jambo. But I could be wrong. Good luck!



There is Pembe savanna on the outside of the loop, near the pool is the best option for trying to get a partial savanna view there. Do note however, that I personally really dislike that savanna and feel the entire place should be deemed standard view. Although there are red river hogs out there as well as some other critters, I have never seen anything more than a wild rabbit, a squirrel, and some birds, also native to FL there.


----------



## ajf1007

twinklebug said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all our Safari-going moms, and dads who've had to step into the roll!
> 
> View attachment 95315


  That is the best picture!  Love it!


----------



## drusba

Jarmo said:


> I'm sure this has been covered, but what's the best room request to get a chance at a partial Savanna view with a standard 1BR at Kidani?



You could try either close to the Pumba elevator or close to a standard grand villa. Those designate the same area that previously had savanna view rooms on Pembe that are now standard. You are actually over the Pembe savanna but it is narrower in that area.


----------



## Jarmo

Anybody know if the pack and play will fit in the 2nd bathroom of a Kidani 1BR villa?  Assuming the little one will still sleep in a pack and play at 22 months, I was thinking it would be nice to give her a more quiet space and give the wife and myself more freedom to move around at night.


----------



## mm522

ONE last room request question haha, I was looking at a resort map and it seems like rooms 7x28-7x37 are a nice in between. Not too far from the lobby and buses, not too far of a walk from Jambo House, is that correct? My family is used to the walk from DVC at Wilderness Lodge to the Wilderness Lodge quick service. I guess I'm just trying to find a room that's the best of both in terms of the distance from the lobby and Jambo house! Thanks!


----------



## anbouk

This is our first time staying in a 1 BDR Savannah View at AKV Jambo ,as we usually prefer a Standard View because it is easily accessible to lobby and pool and restaurants for kids.  Can someone pls recommend a trail closest to the Lobby and Pool for this category? TIA!


----------



## drusba

mm522 said:


> ONE last room request question haha, I was looking at a resort map and it seems like rooms 7x28-7x37 are a nice in between. Not too far from the lobby and buses, not too far of a walk from Jambo House, is that correct? My family is used to the walk from DVC at Wilderness Lodge to the Wilderness Lodge quick service. I guess I'm just trying to find a room that's the best of both in terms of the distance from the lobby and Jambo house! Thanks!



That would be correct as long as you understand that far or near can be terms subject to varying personal opinions. To get to Jambo from those rooms, you would go to the Zazu elevator to get to ground level, which elevator is at the same place as the "RED" sign on the map just past the 7x38 to 7x44 building. From that elevator the walk to Jambo is just over 1/4 mile. The bus station is easily accessible from a door on the second floor between the first and second building units next to the lobby. Be aware that each of those building units is about 55 yards long and you can add an average of another 15 to 20 for each of the walkways between each building unit and thus your distance to the lobby from the 7x28 building that you mention is over 200 yards and distance to pool entrance is well over 400.


----------



## drusba

anbouk said:


> This is our first time staying in a 1 BDR Savannah View at AKV Jambo ,as we usually prefer a Standard View because it is easily accessible to lobby and pool and restaurants for kids.  Can someone pls recommend a trail closest to the Lobby and Pool for this category? TIA!



The trail that runs from lobby, past the pool area to the end of the wing is Zebra Trail. Savanna view rooms closest to the lobby there ar enot the rooms along that trail with the best views. A possible request you might want to make is view of Arusha savanna (the one in the middle of the U-shaped building), along Zebra Trail and near the elevator that is furthest from the lobby (which actually is right where the pool view standard rooms end a little less than mid-way down the halway of Zebra Trail from the lobby.


----------



## JillianLeigh

I may be booking two studios at AKV for Jan 11-16. Are there connecting studios? Is it possible to request rooms that are at least near one another? I'll be renting points from a DVC member for the first time, so I don't know exactly how that works.


----------



## Nanajo1

I don't believe there are any connecting studios at AKL. Have the reservations listed as traveling together. This alerts the room assigner that you want to be close to each other.


----------



## Mommytink

Do the 2 bedrooms have blenders in Kidani?


----------



## psac

Mommytink said:


> Do the 2 bedrooms have blenders in Kidani?


I could be wrong, but I don't remember seeing blenders in any of the DVC kitchens. I would worry about a guest cutting themselves on the blades. (Which i know is a silly statement since of course they give knives! ). Hopefully someone will post otherwise if they do have blenders.


----------



## Nanajo1

I believe you can request a blender from housekeeping. They are not listed in the in villa inventory.


----------



## wildernessDad

We are founding members at AKV.  The concierge level is great.  I loved the "jungle juice", but it's probably too sweet for me now.  We did the Wanyama Safari and also the Sunrise Safari.  If you haven't done so, the Wanyama Safari is a must do.  We've stayed at the Pembe Savanna area and saw the Okapis.  We love Kidani with its extra bathroom in the one and two bedroom villas.  We have stayed 6 nights in a Jambo House Grand Villa.  That was nice, but was a lot of points.


----------



## TeeterTots

wildernessDad said:


> We are founding members at AKV.  The concierge level is great.  I loved the "jungle juice", but it's probably too sweet for me now.  We did the Wanyama Safari and also the Sunrise Safari.  If you haven't done so, the Wanyama Safari is a must do.  We've stayed at the Pembe Savanna area and saw the Okapis.  We love Kidani with its extra bathroom in the one and two bedroom villas.  We have stayed 6 nights in a Jambo House Grand Villa.  That was nice, but was a lot of points.



We are AKL owners as well. I'm
considering a trip with my sisters and their families which will make 13 of us! Would you do a GV over a 2BR + studio club level? Do GV have CL access?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TeeterTots said:


> We are AKL owners as well. I'm
> considering a trip with my sisters and their families which will make 13 of us! Would you do a GV over a 2BR + studio club level? Do GV have CL access?



Unless one is under 3 the GVs are an occupancy of 12 so you might have to do 2br + studio.  But if you have the option I personally love the GVs if you have the points.


----------



## TeeterTots

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Unless one is under 3 the GVs are an occupancy of 12 so you might have to do 2br + studio.  But if you have the option I personally love the GVs if you have the points.



Our youngest is 1 so we're good there. Glad to know you prefer GV. Just trying to decide what to do. Do GV have access to CL?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TeeterTots said:


> Our youngest is 1 so we're good there. Glad to know you prefer GV. Just trying to decide what to do. Do GV have access to CL?



No.  It's only 5 2 BR lockoffs at Jambo that are club level so a max of 10 rooms.


----------



## drusba

TeeterTots said:


> Our youngest is 1 so we're good there. Glad to know you prefer GV. Just trying to decide what to do. Do GV have access to CL?



Be aware that club level studios and 2BRs are usually gone BEFORE 11 months out about 70% of the time during the year, i.e., your arrival date is often filled by those who got lucky with multiple day reservations that start shortly before your arrival date. Even if you can get them by going online to reserve at 8 a.m. at 11 months out, the odds of getting both a studio and a 2BR are very low because studios and 2BRs, when they are open at 11 months out, often disappear within seconds after 8 a.m., i.e., unless you can lock in both reservations at the same time at 8 a.m., you risk not getting both.

In essence, you should not assume that the club level option will even be available to you. You do not get club level services with the GV but you do get a room that is highly likely to be available at 11 months out, provides a lot of space, can hold your group, has far better savanna views than anything you can possibly get with club level (and you could get pool view with club level), and if you choose Jambo, you will have a huge single story GV with a pool table room and very large balconies.


----------



## wildernessDad

TeeterTots said:


> We are AKL owners as well. I'm
> considering a trip with my sisters and their families which will make 13 of us! Would you do a GV over a 2BR + studio club level? Do GV have CL access?



Grand Villas do not have club access.  But they are spectacular, so if you can swing it points wise, it's a great experience.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Hi,
Looking to book a 1BR Savannah View for next June or July.  Trying to decide between Jambo and Kidani.

Would anyone like to share their Pros and Cons of each?    It will be myself, DH and our 2 boys who will be 6 and 8.

Thanks!

ETA:  we stayed at Jambo house in 2011, but it was a very quick trip and we did not get to spend much time at the resort.  Looking to do more resort activities this trip.  thx!


----------



## Nanajo1

I think the Kidani pool is great. There is only the pool bar for QS at Kidani but a great restaurant Sanaa. It is a quick walk to Mara at Jambo.


----------



## Sammyjo199

Does anyone have updated studio pictures of Kidani rooms? Thanks!


----------



## drusba

Sammyjo199 said:


> Does anyone have updated studio pictures of Kidani rooms? Thanks!



Go to YouTube. Search for: Kidani studio. There are several walk throughs there, the latest being about a year old, but nothing has changed since then.


----------



## twinklebug

drusba said:


> Go to YouTube. Search for "Kidani studio." There are several walk throughs there, the latest being about a year old, but nothing has changed since then.



Yes. Kidani is the same as it always has been, no updates there.

Jambo soft goods  updates should be underway now.  Anyone have pics of the Jambo DVC room updates? (thinking it should be curtains, bed linens, sleeper couch and carpeting... ) I'm hoping they kept to the theme and didn't turn them bland.


----------



## erionm

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Looking to book a 1BR Savannah View for next June or July.  Trying to decide between Jambo and Kidani.
> 
> Would anyone like to share their Pros and Cons of each?


The 1-bedrooms in Kidani Village are approx. 87 sq feet larger than the same view category in Jambo House.
The 1-bedrooms in Kidani Village have 2 full baths, the Jambo House 1-bedrooms only have 1 bath.
Jambo House has quick service dining (The Mara) and table service (Jiko) and Boma is buffet.
Kidani Vilage only has table service (Saana) which is only open for lunch & dinner.


----------



## bwbuddy5

Just began the process of buying resale points at AK, and am glad I found this thread.  Looks like good stuff.  Please forgive me if I don't go back and read all 115 pages!  What's the best advice you've learned on this thread?


----------



## bwbuddy5

I should have mentioned, since I'm retiring in the next few years, I'm planning to book an AK grand villa for my whole gang in my retirement year, including the grandkid(s), by banking and borrowing, so I bought exactly one third of the points I would need for that reservation (assuming no changes in the grid).  We owned BWV points from 1998-2009, and loved Boardwalk, but since we're planning our trip around the grandkids, the animals won out. Because we'll have teachers and students in our party of 9-10, and will therefore be there in the summer, I didn't want to have to worry about getting an AK villa at the 7 month window.


----------



## TeeterTots

Hello All! 
I've noticed there has been no recent posts?! Where's our Disney enthusiasm? Anyone excited for an upcoming trip or recent stay? I know I am!! Checking into AKV-club level on Halloween!


----------



## Nanajo1

My crew of 21 are checking in Nov 4th. One GV,two 1 BR and one 2 BR  hopefully near each other. I listed traveling with in the ressies.  I have been several times but this is the first AKLK trip for the family.


----------



## TeeterTots

Nanajo1 said:


> My crew of 21 are checking in Nov 4th. One GV,two 1 BR and one 2 BR  hopefully near each other. I listed traveling with in the ressies.  I have been several times but this is the first AKLK trip for the family.


Wow! 21!!! I thought 13 was going to be a lot! Lol! Enjoy! It will be great!


----------



## Kdemski

We will be at Jambo House 1 br savanna from 3/30-4/4!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## drusba

Nanajo1 said:


> My crew of 21 are checking in Nov 4th. One GV,two 1 BR and one 2 BR  hopefully near each other. I listed traveling with in the ressies.  I have been several times but this is the first AKLK trip for the family.



Wow, is Disney requiring you to bring your own bus for on-site transportation? Since I am intending a large group in a couplet years, although smaller than yours, my curiosity questions are: (a) were you able to get reservations for the same time for the entire group at any one restaurant, and (b) were you able to get any assurance as to how many could be at the same table.


----------



## beer dave

Jambo all!
Booked my first club level stay for february 2016 in a 1 bedroom-- and very excited-- question for those in the know--(I searched to find the answer, but gave up)  Are the club rooms the same layout as the regular Jambo DVC rooms, or are they like the other one bedroom club level rooms?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nanajo1

We try to get to the bus stop early but if we have to split up we know where to meet up. When making ADRs they usually tell you what table sizes are available. We divide accordingly. Chef Mickey's was tables along a wall. We all sat together at Goofy's breakfast at one long table. Princess breakfast at Norway we were at tables that adjoined in an L shape. It worked out great.


----------



## LJSquishy

twinklebug said:


> Yes. Kidani is the same as it always has been, no updates there.
> 
> Jambo soft goods  updates should be underway now.  Anyone have pics of the Jambo DVC room updates? (thinking it should be curtains, bed linens, sleeper couch and carpeting... ) I'm hoping they kept to the theme and didn't turn them bland.



Any new updates on the AKV Jambo soft goods refurb if anything has been done at all?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

beer dave said:


> Jambo all!
> Booked my first club level stay for february 2016 in a 1 bedroom-- and very excited-- question for those in the know--(I searched to find the answer, but gave up)  Are the club rooms the same layout as the regular Jambo DVC rooms, or are they like the other one bedroom club level rooms?  Thanks in advance.



I have not been in a hotel side concierge level but the DVC concierge level rooms are designed like all the DVC rooms.  However, 2 of the 5 one bedrooms are HA.  We've had one of those and it meant that there was no island in the kitchen, no closet in the kitchen area and the bathroom was a slightly different layout with the tub and toilet in one room and the sink and a closet in the other section.  I have not seen the other HA but have read that it has a roll-in shower and no tub.


----------



## drusba

Nanajo1 said:


> We try to get to the bus stop early but if we have to split up we know where to meet up. When making ADRs they usually tell you what table sizes are available. We divide accordingly. Chef Mickey's was tables along a wall. We all sat together at Goofy's breakfast at one long table. Princess breakfast at Norway we were at tables that adjoined in an L shape. It worked out great.



Thanks for the info. My group is going to be mostly princesses (all the young ones are) and Norway is a first choice for a number of them and it is good to know it is possible to have the group together.


----------



## Nursejilly

Hi, We will be staying at AKV in a grand villa Thanksgiving week! Woohoo! I would like to put in a request for a grand villa that is not too far away from the pool and bus stop because we have a special needs child. Would really appreciate some advice! Thanks in advance!


----------



## drusba

Nursejilly said:


> Hi, We will be staying at AKV in a grand villa Thanksgiving week! Woohoo! I would like to put in a request for a grand villa that is not too far away from the pool and bus stop because we have a special needs child. Would really appreciate some advice! Thanks in advance!



If you are in Jambo, it has only 6 GVs and only one of those is close to pool and that is also the one that is closest to bus stop although not very close. That GV is on Zebra Trail and is the HA GV and thus if you requested HA that is the one you will get and you will not likely get it if you did not request HA. The other two on the Zebra Trail side are not too far from the pool but are very far from the lobby and bus stop. For either of those, just request a GV along the Zebra Trail side of the resort (note that could also get you the HA room if it actually has not otherwise been reserved as HA). The other three GVs are on the Kudo Trail side and two are forever from the pool and bus stop. To get the third, you could request the GV that is nearest to lobby on the Kudo Trail side of the resort.

If Kidani, I assume you got a savanna view GV because if you got a standard view GV, there are no requests to make since both of them are in the same area on the same floor and both are very far from the bus stop and have some trek to the pool. I am not aware of which GVs are HA at Kidani. What is somewhat difficult to get at Kidani is a savanna view GV that is both close to pool and close to bus stop, since the bus stop is on the south wing and the pool is on the north wing. If close to bus stop is more important ask for close to bus stop, close to lobby on the south wing, or close to the Timon elevator. If closer to pool is more important, ask for close to pool, close to lobby on north wing, or close to Rafiki elevator. Be aware that if your request is not met at Kidani, you could end up in GVs that are very far from pool and bus stop, e.g., the walk from the three GVs near the end of the north wing are over 1/3 mile to the bus stop and likewise the ones at the end of the south wing are over 1/3 mile to the pool.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Someone mentioned a thread in which rooms and views are listed on a map--any idea where I can find this linked?


----------



## princessap

twinsouvenirs said:


> Someone mentioned a thread in which rooms and views are listed on a map--any idea where I can find this linked?



would love to see this too!! we loved savannah view last year but have standard view for next year and wondering best room requests to make


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinsouvenirs said:


> Someone mentioned a thread in which rooms and views are listed on a map--any idea where I can find this linked?





princessap said:


> would love to see this too!! we loved savannah view last year but have standard view for next year and wondering best room requests to make



A link is normally here but it seems like the website that hosted the room view map is down:  http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/animal-kingdom-villas/maps-a-photos-46503#prettyPhoto

Here is the room finder database link:  http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/animal-kingdom-villas/roomfinder-9273


----------



## princessap

Thank you….wondering what I should request then…close to pool?? is this a map of Kidani?? looks like jambo but I could be wrong


----------



## drusba

princessap said:


> Thank you….wondering what I should request then…close to pool?? is this a map of Kidani?? looks like jambo but I could be wrong



That map is Jambo. Kidani does not have such a good room locator map, or at least I have not seen one. However, if you are staying at Kidani see my post in this thread for a discussion of location of standard rooms at Kidani and possible location requests: http://www.disboards.com/threads/animal-kingdom-kidani.3462820/#post-54725285


----------



## erk711

Doing my online check in for our upcoming visit. I've decided on the Sunset Savannah. Do I want a higher or lower floor? Lower looks like you might be closer to the animals but higher would probably give us better views? TIA


----------



## twinklebug

erk711 said:


> Doing my online check in for our upcoming visit. I've decided on the Sunset Savannah. Do I want a higher or lower floor? Lower looks like you might be closer to the animals but higher would probably give us better views? TIA



I'd go with lower. Love to be able to look the animals in the face.


----------



## richsole

How many bathrooms in a one bedroom at Kidani?


----------



## TeeterTots

I believe 2?!


----------



## mum of two pirates

We stayed on zebra trail and were very disappointed.  We spent a lot of money to stay there and the only time we saw the zebras and giraffes was the first night about 12 am when we checked in. We stayed for maybe 8 nights then the rest at Boardwalk.  We saw more giraffes on the little savanna that is around the corner at the pool. . We were told that the animals go between both resorts from the big savanna but the smaller one is fenced off so they have to stay there. Not sure. We did see the big horned animals off our balcony each morning and night. I wouldn't spend the money to stay there again unless I want going into the parks.  Have fun its disney


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

richsole said:


> How many bathrooms in a one bedroom at Kidani?





TeeterTots said:


> I believe 2?!



That's correct - it's two bathrooms in a 1BR at Kidani.


----------



## supersuperwendy

How is parking at Jambo?


----------



## twinklebug

Parking's not bad. The lot is about just as far from the door as the GF or WL lots. People don't usually park at Jambo and then take a boat to EPCOT or a monorail to MK like they do at other resorts  Plenty of space.


----------



## happydisneymom

DVC Member question. My home resort is BLT and we want to stay our next visit at Kidnai, what are my chances on getting a 2brd Savanna View at my 7 months window. Advice, what should I do to ensure getting a 2brd?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

happydisneymom said:


> DVC Member question. My home resort is BLT and we want to stay our next visit at Kidnai, what are my chances on getting a 2brd Savanna View at my 7 months window. Advice, what should I do to ensure getting a 2brd?



You don't say when you want to go but most likely you won't have a problem save for a few possible times during the year.


----------



## huey578

Does anyone have a pic of the cold/hot drink stations at Johari Treasures ???  TIA


----------



## karint

Love Animal Kingdom! Have only stayed at Kidani so far but it was fantastic!


----------



## Yarbogash

Just booked Kidani studio SV for May with DW, DS 5 and DD 6 months. Very excited. Thread has been a big help so ty all!

Couple questions:
Based on the info here I think we will want to be near the pool. Could it sabotage that request if I also asked for a certain floor?

Our son loves animals and science. He is very patient and inquisitive when it comes to those subjects. Any special programs or activities I should look into for him?


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi. While we own at AKV, we've never stayed in a studio. We usually get a one bedroom. Can anyone tell me how many bathrooms are in a studio? Is it just the one? I know PBV has a split bathroom with two showers so I'm just wondering. Can't wait to be home again!

TIA, Diane


----------



## Yarbogash

DeeCee735 said:


> Hi. While we own at AKV, we've never stayed in a studio. We usually get a one bedroom. Can anyone tell me how many bathrooms are in a studio? Is it just the one? I know PBV has a split bathroom with two showers so I'm just wondering. Can't wait to be home again!
> 
> TIA, Diane


Jambo House Deluxe Studio Layout: http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc/...luxestudio.jpg
Kidani Village Deluxe Studio Layout: http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc/...luxestudio.jpg
__________________


----------



## DeeCee735

Thank you! Is that a fold down table against the wall? Not that it matters. Just curious.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DeeCee735 said:


> Thank you! Is that a fold down table against the wall? Not that it matters. Just curious.



AKV does not have the murphy bed so no fold down table either.


----------



## drusba

Other than what building you prefer, the biggest difference between the Jambo and Kidani studio, and the one you have to think about in making a choice, is the bathroom tub/shower. With Jambo, it is in the toilet room with a door that can be closed; in Kidani it is next to the sink and viewable while being used by anyone who comes into the area.


----------



## twinklebug

I'll also put out there that in Jambo, the DVC units are on the 5th floor (and a handful on 6th for concierge.) Whereas in Kidani they are on all floors. If savanna viewing from your balcony is a priority and you want to be closer to eye level with the animals, ask for 2nd floor at Kidani.


----------



## DeeCee735

Thanks everyone. I'm sticking to Kidani, savannah view studio and looking forward to it! Have a great day!


----------



## peabody58

So happy!!  Just snagged a Value Studio at the 7 month window for the 4 nights before the kids join us at BLT for a week.  We've stayed in Kidani before, but will enjoy the Jambo House experience.   Originally was trying for BWV, but couldn't get a standard room and didn't want to use any more points than we needed.


----------



## Amunet

A DVC owner at heart, I have snagged alast minute dvc booking for rent.
The booking is for a Deluxe Savanna View Studio (Jambo)

I didn't know there was a 'deluxe' category. 

May I ask, what is involved with the studio being a deluxe?


----------



## drusba

Amunet said:


> A DVC owner at heart, I have snagged alast minute dvc booking for rent.
> The booking is for a Deluxe Savanna View Studio (Jambo)
> 
> I didn't know there was a 'deluxe' category.
> 
> May I ask, what is involved with the studio being a deluxe?



It does not really mean anything special. For many years, DVC categorized all of its studios as just "Studios." Then sometime after it opened AKV which created a "value" booking category for a small number of rooms at AKV that were smaller than any other DVC rooms at any DVC resort, it started calling all its other studios "Deluxe Studios" but nothing changed as to the rooms themselves.


----------



## Amunet

drusba said:


> It does not really mean anything special. For many years, DVC categorized all of its studios as just "Studios." Then sometime after it opened AKV which created a "value" booking category for a small number of rooms at AKV that were smaller than any other DVC rooms at any DVC resort, it started calling all its other studios "Deluxe Studios" but nothing changed as to the rooms themselves.



Ah okay, I see. Thank you


----------



## thebigman65

Hey Everyone....not sure if this has been discussed, but we are staying April 1st to 8th on CL....we got a note saying there were reno's going on.  I assume rooms reno's.  Has anyone stayed there recently and had issues with noise, etc?....is there an issue with the rooms on the 6th floor being out of commission....I now it may be kind of picky, but when we book CL we want to be on the 6th floor and not another floor with access to the lounge!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

thebigman65 said:


> Hey Everyone....not sure if this has been discussed, but we are staying April 1st to 8th on CL....we got a note saying there were reno's going on.  I assume rooms reno's.  Has anyone stayed there recently and had issues with noise, etc?....is there an issue with the rooms on the 6th floor being out of commission....I now it may be kind of picky, but when we book CL we want to be on the 6th floor and not another floor with access to the lounge!



Allears has a note up that the Concierge lounge refurb will begin in May.   I'd don't know for certain but would guess they would do the rooms there at the same time.


----------



## shari2137

thebigman65 said:


> Hey Everyone....not sure if this has been discussed, but we are staying April 1st to 8th on CL....we got a note saying there were reno's going on.  I assume rooms reno's.  Has anyone stayed there recently and had issues with noise, etc?....is there an issue with the rooms on the 6th floor being out of commission....I now it may be kind of picky, but when we book CL we want to be on the 6th floor and not another floor with access to the lounge!



We will be staying CL April 11 - 16 and have not received any notification. I did see somewhere about the refurb in May. I saw this today on the site.  This is actually the first I have seen anything about refurbishments during our upcoming stay.


----------



## Dreamer24

I have 1 BR Savannah view booked.  We have a touring plans subscription and are planning to put requests in using their fax.  I'm hoping to be near  the first set of elevators on the right of the lobby (Timon?) and 2nd or 3rd floor.

Is it true that checking in online hurts our chances at getting a request met?


----------



## twinklebug

Dreamer24 said:


> I have 1 BR Savannah view booked.  We have a touring plans subscription and are planning to put requests in using their fax.  I'm hoping to be near  the first set of elevators on the right of the lobby (Timon?) and 2nd or 3rd floor.
> 
> Is it true that checking in online hurts our chances at getting a request met?


Yes and no. You are pre-assigned a room regardless if you check in online or not. Online check in is much faster, and your packet is printed up and ready to go. I've even heard some folk say they've been texted their room number when they arrive at the airport, so no need to visit the front desk at all. (Typical front desk check in without checking in online for me is about 10 minutes, but it can feel like an eternity after traveling all day. Changes to the room assignment can easily double that time as they have to call the assigner to see what can be moved about to accommodate you the best, and sometimes the room options aren't as good.)

If you get to your room and it doesn't suit your request, you are always free to call the front desk (keep in mind these folk are not the people at the physical front desk, but rather off site when you call). They can offer to move you if there is a room available. On occasion they can say there will be a room more to your liking open the following day, and ask if you would you like to move after the night. 

The assigner for Kidani has in the past been very, very good working hard to shuffle room about to meet requests, but you'll have a better chance of getting a room you'll like if you keep your request a bit flexible.


----------



## marissa1230

Hi everyone! This will be our first stay at AKV. We are booked (doing BWI split stay) for a 2 bedroom stand view villa for September 11-15th.  

Is there a certain room number I should request that would get us the best standard view?


----------



## RachelTori

marissa1230 said:


> Hi everyone! This will be our first stay at AKV. We are booked (doing BWI split stay) for a 2 bedroom stand view villa for September 11-15th.
> 
> Is there a certain room number I should request that would get us the best standard view?



Jambo or Kidani?


----------



## marissa1230

RachelTori said:


> Jambo or Kidani?


Kitano villas


----------



## RachelTori

marissa1230 said:


> Kitano villas



Kidani - OK!  I think standard view rooms on the South Trail (near the pool area and Pembe Savannah) might have a better "view".  Although rooms on the North Trail would be closer to transportation and Jambo (the AKL resort). 

I don't know of any specific room numbers you could request - maybe someone here had a great room location they could recommend. 

I found a map of Kidani - but I'm not sure if this link will work or not:

http://yourmagicaljourneys.com/DVC-AKLKidani.pdf

It might give you an idea of which "pod" location you'd like.


----------



## marissa1230

RachelTori said:


> Kidani - OK!  I think standard view rooms on the South Trail (near the pool area and Pembe Savannah) might have a better "view".  Although rooms on the North Trail would be closer to transportation and Jambo (the AKL resort).
> 
> I don't know of any specific room numbers you could request - maybe someone here had a great room location they could recommend.
> 
> I found a map of Kidani - but I'm not sure if this link will work or not:
> 
> http://yourmagicaljourneys.com/DVC-AKLKidani.pdf
> 
> It might give you an idea of which "pod" location you'd like.


Thank you, the link worked! I will request north side. Hopefully.i can figure out which one on the north side are the 2 bedrooms


----------



## drusba

marissa1230 said:


> Thank you, the link worked! I will request north side. Hopefully.i can figure out which one on the north side are the 2 bedrooms



The info given was a little reversed. The Kidani front entrance faces west. It is the north wing that has the pool and Pembe savanna and the south wing which runs toward the front part of Jambo and has the bus station. The standards on the south wing all have a either a front entrance, road, or back of the bus station view. Those on the north wing overlook either the front entrance, the pool area, or there are standard views that were previously savanna views which overlook Pembe savanna.

If you want closest to transportation ask for close to the Timon elevator or close to community hall. If you want to be closest to the pool, ask for close to the Rafiki elevator (down it to ground floor parking lot gives you shortest possible walk to a gate to the pool area). If you want a room that was converted to standard view and has a savanna view, ask for close to the Pumba elevator (however, be aware that if you get that request, you will have a long walk to lobby and bus stop)

The two bedrooms are located throughout Kidani on every floor in every building.


----------



## RachelTori

drusba said:


> The info given was a little reversed. The Kidani front entrance faces west. It is the north wing that has the pool and Pembe savanna and the south wing which runs toward the front part of Jambo and has the bus station. The standards on the south wing all have a either a front entrance, road, or back of the bus station view. Those on the north wing overlook either the front entrance, the pool area, or there are standard views that were previously savanna views which overlook Pembe savanna.
> 
> If you want closest to transportation ask for close to the Timon elevator or close to community hall. If you want to be closest to the pool, ask for close to the Rafiki elevator (down it to ground floor parking lot gives you shortest possible walk to a gate to the pool area). If you want a room that was converted to standard view and has a savanna view, ask for close to the Pumba elevator (however, be aware that if you get that request, you will have a long walk to lobby and bus stop)
> 
> The two bedrooms are located throughout Kidani on every floor in every building.



I am direction-challenged!!  I pulled that information from something I found online ages ago -- actually when Kidani was still under construction!  I don't remember North or South wings being listed in the online check-in requests -- probably because of the confusion that would cause people like me!

Thanks for posting this info!  I'm sure it will be a big help to marissa1230 and many others!


----------



## Soccer Fan

We just stayed at AKL - Jambo House for the first time and we loved it!  We own there and were excited to get to experience it.  We had a value 2 bedroom lock-off on the Ostrich Trail and although we did not see a lot of animals we saw enough to satisfy my two young kids.  Seeing 3 giraffes one night was a real treat!  I thought the buses were great and we had no issues with that either.  Overall, we thought that it was a great resort and the value rooms were perfect.


----------



## keaster

We are AKL owners and for our 20th anniversary next year I'm hoping to score a CL studio for a few nights. This would be in June, and I would obviously jump on right at 8am at my 11 month mark to get it. I know there are only a handful of rooms, so am I dreaming that we could get one in June?


----------



## twinklebug

keaster said:


> We are AKL owners and for our 20th anniversary next year I'm hoping to score a CL studio for a few nights. This would be in June, and I would obviously jump on right at 8am at my 11 month mark to get it. I know there are only a handful of rooms, so am I dreaming that we could get one in June?



I tried for a CL studio around that same time frame for the last 2 years. The problem is the walkers. Right at the start of the day they hop online and reserve out anywhere from 1-5 days, cancelling their old ones. However, I did see studios open up about 3-7 days after the booking window opened. I cannot believe Disney still has not put an end to this practice.

My suggestion: Definitely try for the room, call at opening, but have a backup plan ready that you'll love just as much as booking the CL room.


----------



## TexasErin

We've scored a 1BR club level several times. Our usual time is around May 27 to June 6.  It may help that it is a one bedroom, since I have heard that those are less popular. We have a 1BR club level booked coming up June 1 - June 6 (We are staying at the Poly May 27-June 1).  I did not walk the reservation, but jumped on right at 11. Good luck!!


----------



## Dis5150

My DD26 and I are renting points for a studio for Marathon weekend in January. We won't be able to rent until the 7 month window due to finances. We are happy just to be able to stay DVC for this trip and will be happy with whatever we get. We were told we could probably get AKV, OKW, or SSV. We would LOVE to stay at AKV! Has anyone on here stayed there during one of the race weekends? I have never rented points before and don't even know what (or if) requests can be made for a location. If we are able to request something, what would be the most important request? I realize that some locations are a long walk to the bus and QS restaurant. Any advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## TeeterTots

Dis5150 said:


> My DD26 and I are renting points for a studio for Marathon weekend in January. We won't be able to rent until the 7 month window due to finances. We are happy just to be able to stay DVC for this trip and will be happy with whatever we get. We were told we could probably get AKV, OKW, or SSV. We would LOVE to stay at AKV! Has anyone on here stayed there during one of the race weekends? I have never rented points before and don't even know what (or if) requests can be made for a location. If we are able to request something, what would be the most important request? I realize that some locations are a long walk to the bus and QS restaurant. Any advice would be very much appreciated!


I own at AKV and you should have no trouble getting a room at 7 mo, but know what you want bc they will fill up! I was there this year for marathon weekend, but I can book at 11 mo and had a club level room. You can stay at Jambo or kidani. You can rent standard or Savannah view. Request close to lobby for less walking. Enjoy!


----------



## drusba

Dis5150 said:


> My DD26 and I are renting points for a studio for Marathon weekend in January. We won't be able to rent until the 7 month window due to finances. We are happy just to be able to stay DVC for this trip and will be happy with whatever we get. We were told we could probably get AKV, OKW, or SSV. We would LOVE to stay at AKV! Has anyone on here stayed there during one of the race weekends? I have never rented points before and don't even know what (or if) requests can be made for a location. If we are able to request something, what would be the most important request? I realize that some locations are a long walk to the bus and QS restaurant. Any advice would be very much appreciated!



Marathon weekend is one of DVC's highest demand times of the year. You should not assume either AKV or OKW studios will necessarily be easy to get 7 months out for marathon weekend. For that weekend in 2016, at 7 months out from the Thurs, OKW studios were already filled for the Fri and Sat, AKV Kidani the same, and AKV Jambo the Thurs, Fri and Sat. The only WDW DVC studios open the entire weekend were SSR. Moreover, 2017 presents an issue that did not exist for marathon weekend in 2016. Jan 1 will be a Sunday with the official holiday the Monday and marathon weekend is at the end of that same week. There are a number of schools now which have adopted Christmas holiday times that include all of that first week of Jan when Jan 1 is on the Sun or Mon. Thus, for 2017 you might also be competing with persons reserving that week as hanger-ons from the Christmas holiday.

As to room location requests at AKV, it is difficult to provide anything now because it depends on (a) whether you get Jambo or Kidani (each building is its own booking category) and whether you get standard or savanna view (also separate booking categories).  Thus, it is easier to advise on room location requests after you have a room. Note as far as requests go, they need to be made through Member Services via the owner who does the reservation, requests are not guaranteed.


----------



## odc146

drusba said:


> The info given was a little reversed. The Kidani front entrance faces west. It is the north wing that has the pool and Pembe savanna and the south wing which runs toward the front part of Jambo and has the bus station. The standards on the south wing all have a either a front entrance, road, or back of the bus station view. Those on the north wing overlook either the front entrance, the pool area, or there are standard views that were previously savanna views which overlook Pembe savanna.
> 
> If you want closest to transportation ask for close to the Timon elevator or close to community hall. If you want to be closest to the pool, ask for close to the Rafiki elevator (down it to ground floor parking lot gives you shortest possible walk to a gate to the pool area). If you want a room that was converted to standard view and has a savanna view, ask for close to the Pumba elevator (however, be aware that if you get that request, you will have a long walk to lobby and bus stop)
> 
> The two bedrooms are located throughout Kidani on every floor in every building.




Thank you for the info!  When you say a long walk, about how long would you say, time wise? Trying to decide what to request  thanks


----------



## DisneyDiana

keaster said:


> We are AKL owners and for our 20th anniversary next year I'm hoping to score a CL studio for a few nights. This would be in June, and I would obviously jump on right at 8am at my 11 month mark to get it. I know there are only a handful of rooms, so am I dreaming that we could get one in June?



I have always gotten one when I wanted it by wait listing immediately at the 11 month window if it wasn't available. Since nearly everyone is walking I think wait lists usually come thorough. Mine have within a week to ten days of my WL.


----------



## drusba

odc146 said:


> Thank you for the info!  When you say a long walk, about how long would you say, time wise? Trying to decide what to request  thanks



The one thing that shocks first time guests at AKV is how long Kidani is. From tip to tip, rhe internal walk is  about 2/3 mile. From lobby to end room on the north wing is about 1/3 mile and a good 5 to 6 minute walk by adults at regular pace. Add more if coming from the bus stop. The converted standard from savanna rooms near the Pumba elevator are about 150 to 225 yards short of the end of the north wing. The trip to the pool will not be that bad because it is also on the north wing, but from room to bus stop still close to 5 minutes without little ones or those who walk slow.


----------



## odc146

drusba said:


> The one thing that shocks first time guests at AKV is how long Kidani is. From tip to tip, rhe internal walk is  about 2/3 mile. From lobby to end room on the north wing is about 1/3 mile and a good 5 to 6 minute walk by adults at regular pace. Add more if coming from the bus stop. The converted standard to savanna rooms near the Pumba elevator are about 150 to 225 yards short of the end of the north wing. The trip to the pool will not be that bad because it is also on the north wing, but from room to bus stop still close to 5 minutes without little ones or those who walk slow.



Thank you that helps, appreciate it


----------



## DoingDisney

Sooooo, as was posted earlier, we bought at AKV, SOOOO excited.   Just saw the one pic I can find of the AKV Jambo refurb, and its better than the mock-up presented at the DVC meeting.   Going to miss the old carpet, a lot, but still, pretty dang nice !    

I also hear there are 60 inch Samsungs in the rooms now !??!?!   

Anyone seen any other pictures/ videos ?!??!   13 months out from our first trip "home" ... can't wait !!!


----------



## TeeterTots

DoingDisney said:


> Sooooo, as was posted earlier, we bought at AKV, SOOOO excited.   Just saw the one pic I can find of the AKV Jambo refurb, and its better than the mock-up presented at the DVC meeting.   Going to miss the old carpet, a lot, but still, pretty dang nice !
> 
> I also hear there are 60 inch Samsungs in the rooms now !??!?!
> 
> Anyone seen any other pictures/ videos ?!??!   13 months out from our first trip "home" ... can't wait !!!


Can you post the link of pic please!!


----------



## erionm

DoingDisney said:


> Sooooo, as was posted earlier, we bought at AKV, SOOOO excited.   Just saw the one pic I can find of the AKV Jambo refurb, and its better than the mock-up presented at the DVC meeting.   Going to miss the old carpet, a lot, but still, pretty dang nice !
> 
> I also hear there are 60 inch Samsungs in the rooms now !??!?!
> 
> Anyone seen any other pictures/ videos ?!??!   13 months out from our first trip "home" ... can't wait !!!





TeeterTots said:


> Can you post the link of pic please!!



http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...4/news-38870/3333-akv-refurbished-room-photos


----------



## beffiegirl

We are staying in Jambo 1Br standard. Was wondering if anybody knows or has tried, Can you move the single sleeper chair into the bedroom? My DS15 is on the sofa bed and DD11 doesn't want to sleep near him. I thought maybe I can slide it into the bedroom, if it fits through the door. Thanks for any info!


----------



## twinklebug

beffiegirl said:


> We are staying in Jambo 1Br standard. Was wondering if anybody knows or has tried, Can you move the single sleeper chair into the bedroom? My DS15 is on the sofa bed and DD11 doesn't want to sleep near him. I thought maybe I can slide it into the bedroom, if it fits through the door. Thanks for any info!



Folk have reported doing so in the past, but note that the sleeper chair is incredibly large and heavy. As an owner I worry for potential damage to the door frames and walls that we will have to pay for. 

Best solution in my opinion: bring an air mattress. It's what we do and it works out fine.


----------



## DoingDisney

twinklebug said:


> Folk have reported doing so in the past, but note that the sleeper chair is incredibly large and heavy. As an owner I worry for potential damage to the door frames and walls that we will have to pay for.
> 
> Best solution in my opinion: bring an air mattress. It's what we do and it works out fine.



Lol or, if there aren't other serious issues within the family (stuff like snoring can be fixed with ear plugs, etc), tell DD she can suck it up, your parents are taking you to WDW for god's sake, you should be grateful.


----------



## alisonslp

beffiegirl said:


> We are staying in Jambo 1Br standard. Was wondering if anybody knows or has tried, Can you move the single sleeper chair into the bedroom? My DS15 is on the sofa bed and DD11 doesn't want to sleep near him. I thought maybe I can slide it into the bedroom, if it fits through the door. Thanks for any info!


The chair is closer to a chair and a half and would be very tough to get through the door. We were there last week and have to say that it was a very tight squeeze opening the sofa and the chair together so I don't blame your daughter for not wanting to be so close. We were the club level so I don't know if the layout is the same/different but there was a hallway from the living room to the bath/bedroom that would be big enough to put the chair, I think. Now that I think of it, the bedroom would not be big enough for the chair, but again, it could be different on the other floors.


----------



## Griswel

Planning a trip for next July with 8-9 people, 2BR Savannah View.  We're waiting on ROFR and hope to close in June.  With luck, we'll be making reservations in August.  

Any suggestions?  Kidani/Jambo, best way to phrase room location request for lots of animals?  Planning way ahead, I know, but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## weswife

We are so happy tonight! We arrive on Nov 13 and needed  a 2 night reservation. The only 2 bedroom we could find was at OKW. We had stayed there in the past. My DH finds it too spread out. I checked AKV @ kidani but no luck. So I booked OKW and waitlisted for 2 nights @ AKV kidani. Tonight I checked AKV and I found the 2 nights at Jambo! We also need a roll in shower for DD # 2. I switched out from OKW to AKV jambo! I will continue to waitlist for kidani but the family is happy to return to AKV!


----------



## mster425

This is a x post from the regular AKL thread- does anyone know if the 5th fl Jambo refurb is complete?  We are staying in a 1br value starting May 7th and obviously I'd love to try a refurbed room


----------



## 4kidsandadog

Unless the DVC gods are cruel to me and someone else books before I do... I am planning on booking a savannah GV at Kidani in the morning. Suggestions for location so that we are near elevators and not horribly far from either bus or pool? (I know we can't get close to both, so will take one or the other.) Preferably not on either end, either.  I have mobility issues, but will not have an ECV at the resort.

Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

4Kids, this isn't the best answer to your question, but I recalled Monorail Purple's post on our declared units thread and it seems to indicate where some of the GVs are. If I'm reading this right, the 4th floor shows 3 units close to lobby on the south side, and another 2 on the north. None are a terribly long walk to the buses. The pool is located on the North, the Bus stop on the south.



Monorail Purple&Gold said:


> Oh, how neglectful I've been!!
> 
> I think these are accurate, if not please correct me and send me accurate information. I really appreciate all those keeping this going!!
> 
> From the bottom up:
> 
> 2nd Floor, no new declarations I could locate:
> 
> <broken image link deleted>
> 
> 3rd floor, no new declarations either, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th floor, updated, again no recent declarations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th floor, majority of declarations in last year on this floor, only Section 111 remains undeclared:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to all! Having 2 young kids on top of everything pushes so much aside!


----------



## 4kidsandadog

twinklebug said:


> 4Kids, this isn't the best answer to your question, but I recalled Monorail Purple's post on our declared units thread and it seems to indicate where some of the GVs are. If I'm reading this right, the 4th floor shows 3 units close to lobby on the south side, and another 2 on the north. None are a terribly long walk to the buses. The pool is located on the North, the Bus stop on the south.



Thanks, twinklebug! That is very helpful!


----------



## drusba

4kidsandadog said:


> Unless the DVC gods are cruel to me and someone else books before I do... I am planning on booking a savannah GV at Kidani in the morning. Suggestions for location so that we are near elevators and not horribly far from either bus or pool? (I know we can't get close to both, so will take one or the other.) Preferably not on either end, either.  I have mobility issues, but will not have an ECV at the resort.
> 
> Thanks!



Go to this map of Kidani: http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/Kindani_Village_Map.jpg. The lobby is in the center and faces west toward the bottom of the map. The left group of building units is the north wing. You will see nine building units (pods) on that wing with the last being indicated as smaller than the others. There is a GV in every pod on that wing except the fourth, fifth and eight pods from the lobby. The last and smaller looking pod on the north wing furthest from the lobby has three GVs. The six and seventh building units have a GV on both the Sunset Savanna and on the Pembe Savanna side of the pods and the two there that face Pembe are the standard GVs (those are the only two that do not face Sunset Savanna).

On the south wing of Kidani (right side of map), there is a GV in every pod except the fourth and seventh pods from the lobby.

The Kidani building is extremely long to walk, more than 2/3 mile down an internal hallway from end to end. The walk from the GV's on the end of the north wing to the bus stop on the south wing is well over 1/3 mile. Likewise the walk from the GVs on the end of the south wing to the pool on the north wing is well over 1/3 mile. You should not ask for just "close to an elevator" because there are three elvators along each wing, and essentially every room in the buidling can be considered close to an elevator. Many request close to lobby to avoid the torturous walks, but there have been many reports of members not getting that request and it is likely due to the fact that everybody requests it now, and it is included as a request in the online requests, thus giving all, including non-members, the ability to make that request. Better requests would be close to Rafiki elevator or close to the pool  if you want short walk to pool, or close to Timon elevator or close to the bus stop if you want short walk to the bus stop.


----------



## 4kidsandadog

drusba said:


> The Kidani building is extremely long to walk, more than 2/3 mile down an internal hallway from end to end. The walk from the GV's on the end of the north wing to the bus stop on the south wing is well over 1/3 mile. Likewise the walk from the GVs on the end of the south wing to the pool on the north wing is well over 1/3 mile. You should not ask for just "close to an elevator" because there are three elvators along each wing, and essentially every room in the buidling can be considered close to an elevator. Many request close to lobby to avoid the torturous walks, but there have been many reports of members not getting that request and it is likely due to the fact that everybody requests it now, and it is included as a request in the online requests, thus giving all, including non-members, the ability to make that request. Better requests would be close to Rafiki elevator or close to the pool  if you want short walk to pool, or close to Timon elevator or close to the bus stop if you want short walk to the bus stop.



That was truly helpful. I will be using that information when I check in online.


----------



## MickeyReeds

First DVC stay! Staying on rented points in a Studio at Kidani village later this month.  A couple of questions:

1.  Laundry facilities--what are they like, where are they located, pricing??

2.  Do I need to do online check in, if so do I make any requests?  

3.  Can we get additional towels?

If there is a great resource to find this information, I'm happy to look for the answers on my own!

Thanks so much!


----------



## erionm

MickeyReeds said:


> 1.  Laundry facilities--what are they like, where are they located, pricing??


At Kidani Village the laundry facilities are on the 2nd floor (lobby level) in the south wing, not far from the lobby, just past the arcade and community hall. It has two regular washers and one large high efficiency front loader and six dryers. Unlike Jambo House, guests do not need to use a key card to access the laundry room.

The machines are free to use, but you will need to bring or purchase laundry detergent.



> 2.  Do I need to do online check in


You don't need to, but you can.


> if so do I make any requests?


If you complete the on-line check-in process, there will be a section where you can select from pre-determined location requests.



> 3.  Can we get additional towels?


Yes, but official policy is to charge for them.  If you ask a housekeeper in the the hallway, you might not get charged.  If you call, you might.



> Towel Package: $6 - includes 4 bath towels, 2 hand towels, 4 washcloths, 1 bath mat


----------



## DisneyAngel12

Is there a map of the GV locations with a Savannah view in Jambo.


----------



## erionm

DisneyAngel12 said:


> Is there a map of the GV locations with a Savannah view in Jambo.


http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html


----------



## DisneyAngel12

Thanks bunches Michael!


----------



## jedz007

erionm said:


> http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html


Do these maps exist for Kidani?


----------



## drusba

jedz007 said:


> Do these maps exist for Kidani?



As far as I have been able to determine, such maps do not exist for Kidani. As for rooms, Kidani has three types, GV's, dedicated 2BRs and lock-off 2BRs (which can be studios and 1BRs), and the dedicated and lockoff 2BRs are placed next to each other throughout the building.


----------



## TLPL

Has anyone stayed at AKV during New year's eve before? We are planning a trip this NYE and wonder if there is any activity that night at the resort. I know the parks will be crazy,. So many instead of count down in the park, maybe celebrity it at the resort instead.  Any idea?


----------



## socababy

I am very happy that I was able to book a week in a 1 bdrm CL for next June!  Was hoping for a 2 bdrm but I'll take what I can get!

This will also be the first time staying at Jambo.  My kids LOVED the pool at Kidani.  Does the Jambo pool also have a slide?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

socababy said:


> I am very happy that I was able to book a week in a 1 bdrm CL for next June!  Was hoping for a 2 bdrm but I'll take what I can get!
> 
> This will also be the first time staying at Jambo.  My kids LOVED the pool at Kidani.  Does the Jambo pool also have a slide?



Yes, the Jambo pool has a slide.  Of course you can also use the Kidani pool should you wish.


----------



## drusba

socababy said:


> I am very happy that I was able to book a week in a 1 bdrm CL for next June!  Was hoping for a 2 bdrm but I'll take what I can get!
> 
> This will also be the first time staying at Jambo.  My kids LOVED the pool at Kidani.  Does the Jambo pool also have a slide?



The Jambo slide is much shorter than the one at Kidani. The Jambo pool, however, is significantly larger. It is also more "adult" friendly in the ability to find places with shade


----------



## PoohNFriends

socababy said:


> I am very happy that I was able to book a week in a 1 bdrm CL for next June!  Was hoping for a 2 bdrm but I'll take what I can get!
> 
> This will also be the first time staying at Jambo.  My kids LOVED the pool at Kidani.  Does the Jambo pool also have a slide?



We have a 1 bedroom CL for end of May into beginning of June. I wanted a studio since it's just 2 of us and I don't plan on using the kitchen. But we're doing a cruise the following week so the washer/dryer in room will be nice to wash & pack back up for that.
What I'm most excited about is this is our Honeymoon and my fiance's 1st time to DW so it will be extra special at our 2nd home in CL!!!


----------



## monique5

PoohNFriends said:


> We have a 1 bedroom CL for end of May into beginning of June. I wanted a studio since it's just 2 of us and I don't plan on using the kitchen. But we're doing a cruise the following week so the washer/dryer in room will be nice to wash & pack back up for that.
> What I'm most excited about is this is our Honeymoon and my fiance's 1st time to DW so it will be extra special at our 2nd home in CL!!!




Sweet! Congratulations! Don't forget HEA & 1st time buttons.


----------



## Unyeah

AKV Jambo and Kidani are the greatest resorts! I think it is Disney at its best!


----------



## monique5

Unyeah said:


> AKV Jambo and Kidani are the greatest resorts! I think it is Disney at its best!



Yes, I love them both. Kidani is my favorite.


----------



## twinklebug

monique5 said:


> Yes, I love them both. Kidani is my favorite.


Yes! Kidani lover here too.
Last two trips have been to Jambo. I really love being at Jambo, but I melt for Kidani. It's the lobby, the rooms, the views. Everything.

Next trip is a toss up between VWL and Kidani.
Maybe I need two trips. 
Maybe I need more points.


----------



## monique5

twinklebug said:


> Yes! Kidani lover here too.
> Last two trips have been to Jambo. I really love being at Jambo, but I melt for Kidani. It's the lobby, the rooms, the views. Everything.
> 
> Next trip is a toss up between VWL and Kidani.
> Maybe I need two trips.
> Maybe I need more points.



*Maybe I need two trips.  *-- Yes! I do!
*Maybe I need more points. -*-We definitely do!


----------



## twinklebug

Change of topic:

I noticed over this May's trip that they did a soft-goods refurbishment in Jambo's villas over the last year. The main differences are that the special hidden mickeys in the carpeting, on the furniture and the animal design on the window sheers are all missing. The sheers that hung over the queen bed are gone now too. Not missing the numerous pillows they removed.

I can live with the changes to the rug and furniture. (So many USB charging ports now!) But the sheers I'll miss.  Here's hoping Kidani gets to keep its sheers when the time comes for an update.


----------



## indyannamom

I keep checking my mail and everyday, still nothing...
    I'm waiting impatiently for our DVC welcome packet and member number so I can book our first DVC trip at Kidani.  

For now I'll have to get my fill here I guess living vicariously!
    We're hoping to book a long weekend in November with points that will expire
and then a big extended family trip Dec of 17


----------



## socababy

Just added on 3 days to our stay.  So we'll be in a 1 bdrm Jambo CL room for 10 days next June!  Feeling very excited and lucky considering how hard CL rooms are to get.  My insane early planning comes in handy once again!


----------



## monique5

socababy said:


> Just added on 3 days to our stay.  So we'll be in a 1 bdrm Jambo CL room for 10 days next June!  Feeling very excited and lucky considering how hard CL rooms are to get.  My insane early planning comes in handy once again!



Exciting! Early planning has many advantages.


----------



## tinabina919

I am possibly adding one night at a studio here to our BWV trip in Jan. Im a bit confused with the Jambo and Kidani houses, I could get a room in either and won't know till check in?


----------



## monique5

tinabina919 said:


> I am possibly adding one night at a studio here to our BWV trip in Jan. Im a bit confused with the Jambo and Kidani houses, I could get a room in either and won't know till check in?



They're different. When making DVC reservations you select AKL -  Jambo or AKL - Kidani. So you'll know once you select date & room type & resort availability is confirmed.


----------



## drusba

tinabina919 said:


> I am possibly adding one night at a studio here to our BWV trip in Jan. Im a bit confused with the Jambo and Kidani houses, I could get a room in either and won't know till check in?



Building, Jambo or Kidani, is a booking category. You will get the one you chose when doing the reservation.


----------



## sticker231

27 days, Kidani Savannah View. I can't wait.


----------



## mickeymom629

sticker231 said:


> 27 days, Kidani Savannah View. I can't wait.



Wow!!  Is that next summer with the kids?  I can't imagine being on a vacation that long...but I'd like to try


----------



## flea1267

Couple of questions please   How hard is it to get a CL room if you book right at the 11 months mark...and can anyone share with me their CL experiences?  Thank you so much!


----------



## twinklebug

flea1267 said:


> Couple of questions please   How are is it to get a CL room if you book right at the 11 months mark...and can anyone share with me their CL experiences?  Thank you so much!


AKV concierge rooms are the rarest on property and the toughest to book, but it can be done with diligence, patience, and no lack of anxiety.
If you're flexible with dates and don't plan on staying for very long, you can find a day here or there. Most of us know which dates we need so this doesn't work well. As for getting the entire trip booked right at your 11 month mark, highly doubtful you'll be able to do that since people with time and points are walking their reservations from the first date they manage to grab (which in itself is a feat.)

HOWEVER - I have watched the availability on these rooms for years now, and the trend is for them to start opening up again for a very brief period of time as the walkers move along and out of sight for later dates. So, if you don't get the room you're looking for right at that 11 month date, keep watching daily because about 7-10 days later they'll appear open again. A few times it might happen earlier, and they might only be open for only a few minutes. Walkers will almost always cancel early in the morning in order to use those points on their next day, so check then. The problem with this is you won't get your entire trip in until they've moved off those following dates too, so you're back to watching every day.

Beware, rant follows: If Disney would simply implement the policy that walkers are put to the back of the waitlist queue each time they make a change the walking problem would stop and everyone would have an equal chance at the rooms.


----------



## flea1267

May I ask what are "walkers"?  We would be renting points so this is new lingo to me   Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## RunningAriel

Afternoon folks! I have convinced my DBF to run the Darkside 10K next April  (a feat in and of itself!) His one stipulation is that we stay AKL, Jambo House, savanna view. I am looking at renting points for a studio because it's so much cheaper than rack rate even with an AP discount. Am I shooting for the moon with this one??  Right now we are at the 9mnth window. I would kill for CL but I know that is almost impossible so I would be happy with a studio.


----------



## drusba

RunningAriel said:


> Afternoon folks! I have convinced my DBF to run the Darkside 10K next April  (a feat in and of itself!) His one stipulation is that we stay AKL, Jambo House, savanna view. I am looking at renting points for a studio because it's so much cheaper than rack rate even with an AP discount. Am I shooting for the moon with this one??  Right now we are at the 9mnth window. I would kill for CL but I know that is almost impossible so I would be happy with a studio.



If you are asking about availability, savanna view at Jambo is typically open that time of year, and it was for the race weekend this year, even at 7 months out, and is typically open much of the year at 9 months out. There is a possible risk it could fill nefore 7 months out for 2017 because it is a race weekend and it happens to be the end of Easter week in 2017. so your best srategy would be to look now to find someone from whom to rent. As to club level, at nine months out you can safely assume your chances are next to nothing.


----------



## twinklebug

flea1267 said:


> May I ask what are "walkers"?  We would be renting points so this is new lingo to me   Pardon my ignorance.



In terms of DVC, a walker is an owner of points who will start booking for their trip long before the 11 month window is open, and every day or so cancel the old dates while tacking on new ones out in the further future. Since the only people who can book those dates beyond the 11 month window are ones who own reservations on the currently open 11month date, then others are essentially locked out from obtaining those. After days/weeks, even months of "walking" the reservation (it's more like inch-worming) they'll come upon the days they wanted to book and be able to reserve them without issue.

If you're going through someone to book the reservation for you, I doubt they'd have the time & patience to attempt to book CL. There is a 1:1,000,000 chance you might luck out and find a recently cancelled one for the exact same time period, so don't hesitiate to mention it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RunningAriel said:


> Afternoon folks! I have convinced my DBF to run the Darkside 10K next April  (a feat in and of itself!) His one stipulation is that we stay AKL, Jambo House, savanna view. I am looking at renting points for a studio because it's so much cheaper than rack rate even with an AP discount. Am I shooting for the moon with this one??  Right now we are at the 9mnth window. I would kill for CL but I know that is almost impossible so I would be happy with a studio.



It's still possible.

If savannah view is the agreement  then you actually wouldn't have wanted CL ( which is booked by this point) because 2 of the 5 DVC CL studios are pool view and you couldn't guarantee not getting one.


----------



## socababy

flea1267 said:


> Couple of questions please   How hard is it to get a CL room if you book right at the 11 months mark...and can anyone share with me their CL experiences?  Thank you so much!



I would guess it would depend on the time of year.  We are going next June and I was online right at my 11 month window and was able to get a 1 bdrm CL for the week.  Wanted a 2 bdrm, but those studios must have gone fast or were being walked.  I believe the 2 bdrm was only available 4/7 days when I booked.  I then called 4 days later when we decided to add 3 days to our trip and I was able to add those extra days no problem.  I feel pretty lucky to have snagged 10 days CL when I've read so much about how hard they are to come by!


----------



## that's nice

Thanks for all the info on this tread!

We leave Sunday for our 3 resort split stay with AKV being our middle resort. We cannot wait to stay at Kidani as we have a 1BR savannah room. We stayed at AKL Jambo a few years ago due to a great promotion and that is what changed our thinking from staying in Values and Moderates to seriously looking into DVC.


----------



## jedz007

Where are the locations of the Grand Villas at Kidani? Are they right at the ends of the hall ways our are they sprinkled throughout?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jedz007 said:


> Where are the locations of the Grand Villas at Kidani? Are they right at the ends of the hall ways our are they sprinkled throughout?



At Jambo they are at the ends of the wings but Kidani they are thru out.  I can't quickly find an aerial view of Kidani but if you see one just looked for the large peaks in the roof and those are the GV's.

_I found that Drusba wrote out where they are too:

"Go to this map of Kidani: http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/Kindani_Village_Map.jpg. The lobby is in the center and faces west toward the bottom of the map. The left group of building units is the north wing. You will see nine building units (pods) on that wing with the last being indicated as smaller than the others. There is a GV in every pod on that wing except the fourth, fifth and eight pods from the lobby. The last and smaller looking pod on the north wing furthest from the lobby has three GVs. The six and seventh building units have a GV on both the Sunset Savanna and on the Pembe Savanna side of the pods and the two there that face Pembe are the standard GVs (those are the only two that do not face Sunset Savanna).

On the south wing of Kidani (right side of map), there is a GV in every pod except the fourth and seventh pods from the lobby."_


----------



## jedz007

KAT4DISNEY said:


> At Jambo they are at the ends of the wings but Kidani they are thru out.  I can't quickly find an aerial view of Kidani but if you see one just looked for the large peaks in the roof and those are the GV's.
> 
> _I found that Drusba wrote out where they are too:
> 
> "Go to this map of Kidani: http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/Kindani_Village_Map.jpg. The lobby is in the center and faces west toward the bottom of the map. The left group of building units is the north wing. You will see nine building units (pods) on that wing with the last being indicated as smaller than the others. There is a GV in every pod on that wing except the fourth, fifth and eight pods from the lobby. The last and smaller looking pod on the north wing furthest from the lobby has three GVs. The six and seventh building units have a GV on both the Sunset Savanna and on the Pembe Savanna side of the pods and the two there that face Pembe are the standard GVs (those are the only two that do not face Sunset Savanna).
> 
> On the south wing of Kidani (right side of map), there is a GV in every pod except the fourth and seventh pods from the lobby."_




Thanks for the info.


----------



## gabriellyn

Howdy Everyone!  Not sure why I haven't joined this group yet but I wanted to pop in and say hello!


----------



## RunningAriel

Silly question! Which savanna do the Jambo studios look out over? I think I remember Arusha but not 100%. Thanks gang!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RunningAriel said:


> Silly question! Which savanna do the Jambo studios look out over? I think I remember Arusha but not 100%. Thanks gang!



There are 3 savannahs at Jambo.  _*Arusha*_ is in the center "horseshoe" section.  *Uzima* is on the Zebra Trail pool side.  And the Kudu Trail rooms that face the direction of Kidani face the *Sunset* savannah. 

And most of Kidani looks at the _Sunset_ savannah and _Pembe_ is the second savannah there.


----------



## millys

Should have posted these a few weeks ago but work took over as soon as I got back home!!!

We stayed 3 x nights in two studios at Jambo House - 5th floor standard view but had a really nice savannah view actually.
Two studios right next to each other right at the end of the Zebra Trail - rooms 5582 & 5584.
Bit if a hike to the lobby but very quiet and 5584 had no neighbouring room - just a corridor leading to the fire escape.

The balcony of 5584 and view:-






Giraffe family that greeted us every morning:-






Check in desks:-






Victoria Falls Lounge and Boma Restaurant:-






Library just of the lobby:-






Jambo House from Arush Rock:-






Jambo House Lobby:-






Rocking chairs from one of the viewing areas off the main lobby:-






Another Lobby view:-






AKL is still our favourite resort and we will be back - NO DOUBT 

Milly


----------



## TeeterTots

Beautiful pics!


----------



## twinklebug

Love the pics Millys!
Noting the ever-present drum beaters in your pic of the stairs down to Boma. I have a love/hate relationship with them  (They always tend to play at times I really need them not to)


----------



## jenhelgren

Hi all! We will be staying just one night at Kidani in October and I am looking for information on tours offered at either Jambo or Kidani. This will not be our first stay but we usually have the hustle and bustle of parks figured in so I am really excited about spending the entire day at the resort!! I found some information on the night safari and it was priced around $70 pp-can anyone confirm if that info is correct? Is there an animal feeding schedule or any hands on experiences for the kids? It has been a few years since our last visit and I really cant remember much about the activities schedule. We have a 9 and 15 year old. Thank you!!


----------



## ryangosling

Hey All!  Staying in Jan at Kidani in a standard room with 2 young children (2 and 4).  Should I push to be close to the pool view?  Or close to lobby to minimize walking with the kiddos?  Anyone have any experience with long walks at the resort with kids?  Thanks!


----------



## drusba

ryangosling said:


> Hey All!  Staying in Jan at Kidani in a standard room with 2 young children (2 and 4).  Should I push to be close to the pool view?  Or close to lobby to minimize walking with the kiddos?  Anyone have any experience with long walks at the resort with kids?  Thanks!



Pool view (or a like alternative request, close to the Rafiki elevator) leaves some more walking than near the lobby but not an overwhelming amount.   Asking for pool view is a request that is more likely to be met than close to lobby. Close to lobby is now the most popular request, including because it is listed in the online check in system that even cash customers can use. There have been a number of reports from those who requested close to lobby not getting it and ending up as far from the lobby as you can get  -- when a location request cannot be met, the default is to give you any available room and not look for one close to what you requested.

It is probable that using the pool may not happen a number of the days in Jan but for standard view, pool view would put you in one of the better areas to be. Another possible option is asking for close to transportation but the standard rooms on that side of the resort in the applicable area are the ones with the worst standard views. Note, make your chosen request through MS and then do not use the page for requests when doing online check-in.


----------



## jpuglvr

Trying to figure out parking at Kidani. Trying to request one of the standard 2 bedroom with the partial Savannah view and am aware of the loooong walk to transportation that is often mentioned. If we will have a car, will we be able to park closer to that end of the wing if we should get a room there? Thanks for any help!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jpuglvr said:


> Trying to figure out parking at Kidani. Trying to request one of the standard 2 bedroom with the partial Savannah view and am aware of the loooong walk to transportation that is often mentioned. If we will have a car, will we be able to park closer to that end of the wing if we should get a room there? Thanks for any help!



Yes, there is still parking under that section or very close.


----------



## drusba

The Kidani under-building parking runs almost throughout the entire building. On the north side there are standard views that used to be savanna views near the Pumba elevator in the sixth building pod from the lobby, and the under-building parking goes on as far as the eighth building pod. No matter where you are in the building, you can always find a parking space somewhat close to your room.


----------



## jpuglvr

Thank you for the replies! My cousins badly want to try to get the partial Savannah view ( it's their first trip with their kids)! Since we will have a car there that will make it much easier to get placed way down yonder lol!


----------



## RunningAriel

Would anyone be able to check availability for me? We are looking to rent points but I want to play with a few dates before I sending in a request (and money) for a reservation. We are wanting AK savanna studio, Jambo preferred, 4/20/17-4/26/17 or 4/21/17-4/26/17. Any help would phenomenally appreciated!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RunningAriel said:


> Would anyone be able to check availability for me? We are looking to rent points but I want to play with a few dates before I sending in a request (and money) for a reservation. We are wanting AK savanna studio, Jambo preferred, 4/20/17-4/26/17 or 4/21/17-4/26/17. Any help would phenomenally appreciated!!!



It's against the DIS board rules to check for availability.

However, as it would happen, I am going at that time and have been considering options to switch and know that the last time I checked the savannah view studios were open at both Jambo and Kidani.  That can change at any time and until you get your request in and room booked it could book.  But, since that is a generally slow time for DVC it's likely to remain open for awhile.


----------



## drusba

If you are planning to go, you likely want to find an AKV owner who can book now rather than waiting until 7 months out when owners of any resort can reserve. Typically that time of year Jambo savanna view is open weeks beyond the 7 month window, but you have two events next year that raise a serious issue. First, Easter week is late next year, with Easter on April 16. Usually, you can get a Jambo savanna view 7 months out for Easter week but that requires booking 7 months out from Easter. Since someone with an Easter day start date can book up to seven nights, and since Sun through Thurs night are your lower point nights of the week, what can happen, even if something is open 7 months out from Easter, is that those having a Mon through Thurs start date may find those filled by persons booking 7 months out from Easter. Thus, particularly your suggesteed 4/20 start date is at risk of being gone by 7 months out, because it is Easter week.

Then, you have an even more significant event. The Star Wars Dark Side half marathon has been set to occur during the weekend after Easter. That is one of the two highest DVC demand times that exist between mid-Jan and late Sep (higher than Easter week or July 4 time) . The other one is the Princess half marathon weekend in late February. Persons coming for a race weekend often arrive on Thursday. That means savanna view at Jambo has a real risk of being gone before 7 months out for Thursday, April 20, because of the combination of Easter reservations and marathon weekend reservations, and the Friday to Sunday, April 21-23, has a risk of being reserved before 7 months out because of the race weekend.


----------



## RunningAriel

Thank you very much for all your help and advice!! I think we will just bite the bullet and book now versus waiting to make sure we get what we want. We will be running the Dark Side Half that weekend!


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

I am so excited we are new DVC members and had 40 2014 points that we were going to lose, so we decided to book a last minute trip!  I tried renting them out with no success.  I got lucky and got Club Level for 1 night on Labor Day weekend!  What should I request for a room?  It is a 1 bedroom Club Level.  We will not have a car so a view plus not a big walk to lobby/transportation would be great.  Also, we got AKL Kidani 1 bedroom Standard view the second night and I am overwhelmed by reading suggestions on rooms.  I would like to be close to the pool, lobby, an elevator, and the bus stops, and it looks like all of those things are not possible at the same time?  If I booked a standard view, I will not get a pool or Savannah view, correct?  What floor should we request also?   i need to call today to request.  I can't believe we are doing this so last minute as I am a planner!  I haven't even figured out if we are going to go to a park one day or hang out at the resort.  Are both pools open at AKL currently?  So excited!


----------



## twinklebug

pinkgirlmommy said:


> I am so excited we are new DVC members and had 40 2014 points that we were going to lose, so we decided to book a last minute trip!  I tried renting them out with no success.  I got lucky and got Club Level for 1 night on Labor Day weekend!  What should I request for a room?  It is a 1 bedroom Club Level.  We will not have a car so a view plus not a big walk to lobby/transportation would be great.  Also, we got AKL Kidani 1 bedroom Standard view the second night and I am overwhelmed by reading suggestions on rooms.  I would like to be close to the pool, lobby, an elevator, and the bus stops, and it looks like all of those things are not possible at the same time?  If I booked a standard view, I will not get a pool or Savannah view, correct?  What floor should we request also?   i need to call today to request.  I can't believe we are doing this so last minute as I am a planner!  I haven't even figured out if we are going to go to a park one day or hang out at the resort.  Are both pools open at AKL currently?  So excited!



Very cool that you snagged a club room so close to the date. You'll love both Jambo and Kidani.

The DVC club rooms are all along the Jambo lobby up on the 6th floor. They don't give the best views as they'll be either of the pool/rooftop or savanna/peoplepens. They do provide you with easy access to the elevators and are close to the pool and the bus stop which is a small walk out the front door or gift shop. From my understanding, like with the value room, requests are not honored for club rooms as there are so few units to start with.

For the second night your options sound like they're a bit more open. Standard view rooms at Kidani are either roadway/entrance, pool, or there are a few views of the savanna near the pool and some much, much further out along a small strip of savannah. (Personally, I find those areas to be weeds with only the local animals: bunnies, birds...)

My standard room preference at Kidani is the view of the entrance. Love the lights, and watching the ME buses come and go  That puts me right near the buses and the pool. I can't complain.


----------



## BlakeNJ

We have a stay at Kidani late November. My dad received a letter stating major renovations at the resort. What exactly are they working on? Soft goods or are we talking entire floors under construction? I tried searching this thread but never have luck with the search feature on here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## erionm

BlakeNJ said:


> We have a stay at Kidani late November. My dad received a letter stating major renovations at the resort. What exactly are they working on? Soft goods or are we talking entire floors under construction? I tried searching this thread but never have luck with the search feature on here. Thanks in advance!


Soft goods.


----------



## DenLo

It will look like the Jambo House refurbishment that was completed before the Kidani Village one started.  This article shows some photos. http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...s/news-85583/3333-akv-refurbished-room-photos


----------



## twinklebug

erionm said:


> Soft goods.


Bye bye sheer drapes with designs


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Bye bye sheer drapes with designs



I loved those sheers!  Spent a lot of time looking at them.    I loved the carpet too with the not so hidden Mickey's.  I miss the darker colors too.  Out of all the resorts AKV was the one that I doubt I could have listed anything I would have changed - until now.


----------



## TexasErin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I loved those sheers!  Spent a lot of time looking at them.    I loved the carpet too with the not so hidden Mickey's.  I miss the darker colors too.  Out of all the resorts AKV was the one that I doubt I could have listed anything I would have changed - until now.



Same.  Why do they want to make everything so plain vanilla now?  I loved the darker colors; not a fan of the white walls.


----------



## BlakeNJ

Thank you everyone. Not as major as my dad made it sound.


----------



## Dreamer24

I have a 1br savanna view for next month.  I'm hoping for a room with a view of the savanna with giraffes.  does anyone know the room numbers with this view?  If we were to get the text to go straight to our room I'm wondering if there's a way to know immediately if we are on that side.  Thank you.


----------



## Sophie_inBflo

Dreamer24 said:


> I have a 1br savanna view for next month.  I'm hoping for a room with a view of the savanna with giraffes.  does anyone know the room numbers with this view?  If we were to get the text to go straight to our room I'm wondering if there's a way to know immediately if we are on that side.  Thank you.


We're also going next month---- I just did online check-in and the options have changed!  there's no place to put in the request for a specific savannah-  at least not that I've found.
Sounds like we both want Sunset savannah-  that's the one with the giraffes.  

Anyhow, does anyone know if they've recently changed the room request options?  Or am I in the wrong area?


----------



## Dreamer24

I didn't see an option for that.  I'm hoping that if I get the text, I'll be able to tell by the room number so if it's not that side, I can go to the desk and ask if there is another room available.


----------



## erionm

Dreamer24 said:


> I have a 1br savanna view for next month.  I'm hoping for a room with a view of the savanna with giraffes.  does anyone know the room numbers with this view?  If we were to get the text to go straight to our room I'm wondering if there's a way to know immediately if we are on that side.  Thank you.


Jambo House or Kidani Village?  If on-line check-in does not have the view option that meet your desires, call MS to have them noted on your reservation.


----------



## jcieutat

We're staying in Kidani Village towards the end of February.  We rented points through an agency.  We got a standard view because we will be gone from morning to night but would like to be closer to Jambo House to be able to walk over and eat every morning.  Can I request that by calling the resort or do I need the agency to have the owner request it?  How is the shuttle from Kidani to Jambo? How are the buses to and from the 4 parks from AKL?


----------



## erionm

jcieutat said:


> We're staying in Kidani Village towards the end of February.  We rented points through an agency.  We got a standard view because we will be gone from morning to night but would like to be closer to Jambo House to be able to walk over and eat every morning.  Can I request that by calling the resort or do I need the agency to have the owner request it?  How is the shuttle from Kidani to Jambo? How are the buses to and from the 4 parks from AKL?


Only the owner that made the reservation can add location requests.

The shuttle is really a van and is operated by Bell Services.  It runs between the main entrance of both buildings.

Theme Park buses from AKL/AKV don't share with any other resort.  Theme park buses typically start at Kidani Village with a stop at Jambo House before heading out to the park.  At times they have run dedicated buses from each building in the mornings when busy.


----------



## BillPA

Just to add to Michael's post, the Disney Springs bus stops at Jambo first then to Kidani on the way to the springs. So you have bus to get back.


----------



## jcieutat

Thanks for the replies.  We haven't stayed here before and I was a little taken back at how large Kidani is!


----------



## inkedupmomma

New AKV owner! Excited for our first DVC stay in a few weeks! Only one night, but its one night there


----------



## inkedupmomma

Also, can anyone point me in the direction of where I can find DVC signatures for my profile? Thanks!


----------



## JediMickey1138

inkedupmomma said:


> New AKV owner! Excited for our first DVC stay in a few weeks! Only one night, but its one night there



Welcome home! We stayed in a 2BR villa in Kidani last year and we're in a Studio in Jambo House until tomorrow. Both were Savannah views. We absolutely love staying here because of the animals. Where else can you wake up and see a giraffe or zebra outside of your hotel room?!?!?! Also, it's Disney so the theming and service are nothing short of... magical (sorry, I couldn't resist!). 

Here was our view on Thursday evening. 

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Apopper74

Just booked Kidani for November.  Can't wait to go back, last stayed in Jambo House (2012) but looking forward to the additional space.  Either way love AKV.


----------



## drusba

jcieutat said:


> We're staying in Kidani Village towards the end of February.  We rented points through an agency.  We got a standard view because we will be gone from morning to night but would like to be closer to Jambo House to be able to walk over and eat every morning.  Can I request that by calling the resort or do I need the agency to have the owner request it?  How is the shuttle from Kidani to Jambo? How are the buses to and from the 4 parks from AKL?



The van between Kidani and Jambo runs most hours day and evening, just back and forth from front entrance to front entrance and thus typically you can have anywhere from no wait to about 15 minutes for it to come, potentially longer if too many people are waiting for van and thus you have to wait for next trip. 

For the shorter walk to Jambo, you need to request the south wing away from the lobby (from those rooms, you can walk down the hall further away from the lobby to the Zazu elevator, down which provides the shortest walk, about 1/4 mile, from the building to Jambo's front entrance. 

As to buses be aware that there have been changes made and the full extent has not yet been reported. Since Oct there has been a direct bus between Kidani and MK with no stop at Jambo; that may also be true for DS, as someone reported that both MK and DS now have separate stations for Kidani and Jambo. If true as to DS, it is likely now not possible to do a bus trip from Jambo to Kidani as the DS bus was the only one that stopped at Jambo first.


----------



## Missyrose

Hi friends! 

I planned a spur-of-the-moment trip for early April (well, as spur of the moment as you can get with DVC points). Traveling party is me, my husband, our BIL, SIL and 6-year-old nephew. We were choosing between a 1-bedroom savanna view and a 2-bedroom standard view at Kidani. We will have beds for everyone in the one-bedroom (SIL/BIL on the pullout couch and nephew on the pullout chair) and the really cool view (which I thought the nephew would really get a kick out of), or more room and a (probably) terrible view.

Our rationale for picking the one-bedroom was we probably won't spend a ton of time in the room, so we could save points and have the better view. But now I'm panicking and second-guessing myself. Anyone have any thoughts? Have you done five people in a one-bedroom at Kidani?


----------



## twinklebug

Missyrose said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I planned a spur-of-the-moment trip for early April (well, as spur of the moment as you can get with DVC points). Traveling party is me, my husband, our BIL, SIL and 6-year-old nephew. We were choosing between a 1-bedroom savanna view and a 2-bedroom standard view at Kidani. We will have beds for everyone in the one-bedroom (SIL/BIL on the pullout couch and nephew on the pullout chair) and the really cool view (which I thought the nephew would really get a kick out of), or more room and a (probably) terrible view.
> 
> Our rationale for picking the one-bedroom was we probably won't spend a ton of time in the room, so we could save points and have the better view. But now I'm panicking and second-guessing myself. Anyone have any thoughts? Have you done five people in a one-bedroom at Kidani?



Hi Missy 

I'd go with the savanna view 1br unit, but that's because I consider a balcony with a view to be my get away place with my morning coffee. I've had a standard views before and decided that while watching the magical express buses come and go was interesting, it was a bitter sweet view.

Really though, my questions to you are: 1) who gets up first in the morning? If your Brother's family is up first, there's no issues with walking in on them sleeping to make that morning coffee. and 2) Are they young enough to just be happy to be there and not complain about a sleeper sofa as their bed?


----------



## Nanajo1

I like 1 Br. The two bath rooms are great fo two families. Love that Savannah view.


----------



## Missyrose

twinklebug said:


> Really though, my questions to you are: 1) who gets up first in the morning? If your Brother's family is up first, there's no issues with walking in on them sleeping to make that morning coffee. and 2) Are they young enough to just be happy to be there and not complain about a sleeper sofa as their bed?


1. We'll both be up pretty early (my husband and I aren't usually rope drop people, except when we have guests with us).

2. Yeah, I was pleased to see it's a queen-sized pullout couch. Since we're footing the bill for the resort, I'm not terribly concerned about putting them on the pullout. 

I guess I was just panicking that it would somehow feel too cramped. It's probably irrational because my first instinct was the one-bedroom. And we've done four adults in a BLT one-bedroom before.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Missyrose said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I planned a spur-of-the-moment trip for early April (well, as spur of the moment as you can get with DVC points). Traveling party is me, my husband, our BIL, SIL and 6-year-old nephew. We were choosing between a 1-bedroom savanna view and a 2-bedroom standard view at Kidani. We will have beds for everyone in the one-bedroom (SIL/BIL on the pullout couch and nephew on the pullout chair) and the really cool view (which I thought the nephew would really get a kick out of), or more room and a (probably) terrible view.
> 
> Our rationale for picking the one-bedroom was we probably won't spend a ton of time in the room, so we could save points and have the better view. But now I'm panicking and second-guessing myself. Anyone have any thoughts? Have you done five people in a one-bedroom at Kidani?



Having the 2 bathrooms in the Kidani 1BR make it much easier to do with 5.  I really like to try for real beds for everyone but I wouldn't worry too much about 5 at Kidani in a 1BR especially if not a lot of time will be spent in the room.  The tricky part can be that the living room is a bedroom and will the schedules be ok but that sounds like it should work out.


----------



## Luvscrappin

We are hoping to stay AKV 2 br Dec 2017. It is not out home resort, but our friends have children who would love the animal theme. What is the likelihood of getting in at the 7 mo mark? Thanks!  (first week of dec )


----------



## Hawaii2Dis

My boyfriend and I are looking at renting DVC Points for our planned trip in 2019 (Far away but we are excited nonetheless!!), and we were just wondering if you do rent DVC points, are you placed in Kidani or Jambo, or is there DVC in both. We were looking at renting a studio....
 We are just a little confused on that and couldn't find an answer... Thank you!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hawaii2Dis said:


> My boyfriend and I are looking at renting DVC Points for our planned trip in 2019 (Far away but we are excited nonetheless!!), and we were just wondering if you do rent DVC points, are you placed in Kidani or Jambo, or is there DVC in both. We were looking at renting a studio....
> We are just a little confused on that and couldn't find an answer... Thank you!!



There is DVC in both and you would tell the owner which you want booked.


----------



## Hawaii2Dis

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There is DVC in both and you would tell the owner which you want booked.


Thank you Kathy!


----------



## akayf

Hi!  We are thinking about renting points for a standard view studio in August.  2 adults, 2 boys(age 8 and 5)      

My husband used to go to Disney every other year as a kid back in the days before moderates, values, and DVC.   He is used to being on the monorail.  I am trying to convince him that we should save money by renting points and staying at AKV.   I think I've won the renting points part of the debate but he loves the monorail so he's pushing for spending more to stay at BLT.   He just hates the idea of taking a bus everywhere.  We will be spending the most time at MK and Epcot since those parks have the most things my kids want to do.  I would rather save some money and stay in the beautiful setting of AKV.

So I have a few questions and I'm hoping the answers will convince him.

1. How is the bus service to all the parks?  Does AKL/AKV share with any other resorts?  How many stops does the bus take within the resort?

2. Will a studio be enough room for a family of 4.   DH is used to the rooms at the Poly(where his family always stayed) and the Contemporary(where we stayed for our last 2 trips)  I can deal with a smaller room or my kids.   Boys will happily share a sofa bed.   They've done it before...DH's the pain.

3.  If we don't book a savannah view room, are there viewing areas in the lobby or elsewhere on the property?

4.  Is this all just a pipe dream?   Are there typically standard studios available towards the end of August?   We won't know until the end of Jan if DH can get the time off. 

Thank you advance for your help!!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hawaii2Dis said:


> Thank you Kathy!



One other thing - Besides the differences between the two buildings the studio bathroom layout is a little different between the two.  At Jambo there are 2 sinks outside of the toilet/tub/shower room.  At Kidani you walk into the bathroom to the sink and tub/shower and there is a sectioned off toilet room within that room.



akayf said:


> Hi!  We are thinking about renting points for a standard view studio in August.  2 adults, 2 boys(age 8 and 5)
> 
> My husband used to go to Disney every other year as a kid back in the days before moderates, values, and DVC.   He is used to being on the monorail.  I am trying to convince him that we should save money by renting points and staying at AKV.   I think I've won the renting points part of the debate but he loves the monorail so he's pushing for spending more to stay at BLT.   He just hates the idea of taking a bus everywhere.  We will be spending the most time at MK and Epcot since those parks have the most things my kids want to do.  I would rather save some money and stay in the beautiful setting of AKV.
> 
> So I have a few questions and I'm hoping the answers will convince him.
> 
> 1. How is the bus service to all the parks?  Does AKL/AKV share with any other resorts?  How many stops does the bus take within the resort?
> 
> We have always found the bus service to be good.  MK is the furthest away and the couple of times I've timed it it took slightly over 20 minutes but that was getting onto the bus at Kidani and a stop at Jambo.  Most recent reports are that Kidani and Jambo now have their own MK bus.  I'm not certain if it's split for the other parks too or not.  The bus ride to AK is of course very quick and DHS and Epcot are fairly similar as other resorts.
> 
> 2. Will a studio be enough room for a family of 4.   DH is used to the rooms at the Poly(where his family always stayed) and the Contemporary(where we stayed for our last 2 trips)  I can deal with a smaller room or my kids.   Boys will happily share a sofa bed.   They've done it before...DH's the pain.
> 
> Can't really answer that but AKV will be much better as BLT is the smallest of the DVC studios and you'd have a problem there I guarantee.    But though the AKV studios are larger than BLT they _are_ smaller than the CR or Poly rooms - those two are fairly supersized for Disney.
> 
> 3.  If we don't book a savannah view room, are there viewing areas in the lobby or elsewhere on the property?
> 
> Yes, there are lots of other places to view the animals.  If you booked a standard view studio at Jambo you could have a good chance to get a partial savannah view - some of the poorer savannah views were reclassified to standard view there.  And if you didn't get that you'd have a room looking towards the pool area.  Kidani also has a few standard view that are partial savannah views but they are fewer and the rest of the standard view there look towards the parking areas or front of the resort.
> 
> 4.  Is this all just a pipe dream?   Are there typically standard studios available towards the end of August?   We won't know until the end of Jan if DH can get the time off.
> 
> I would not expect it to be a problem for you to get a standard view at AKV - the end of August is a slower booking time for all of DVC.
> 
> Thank you advance for your help!!!!!



Pls see my responses within your quote and good luck with your planning!


----------



## kristenrice

Just checking in

I have a value studio booked from 10-15-10/20 for my friend and I.  She is as big of a Disney freak as I am but she has only been to WDW one time!  I can't wait to take her to my "home".  We plan to eat at Boma and Sanaa and we may try to squeeze in a dinner at Jiko.  We both love to eat and so this trip for F&W is going to be amazing.


----------



## drusba

Luvscrappin said:


> We are hoping to stay AKV 2 br Dec 2017. It is not out home resort, but our friends have children who would love the animal theme. What is the likelihood of getting in at the 7 mo mark? Thanks!  (first week of dec )



First part of December is an extremely high DVC demand time of the year at WDW. December 1 was a Thursday in 2016 (a Friday in 2017). By May 1, 2016, exactly 7 months out from Dec 1, the Jambo club level, value and savanna view 2BRs were gone for the nine night period from Dec 1-10, the Jambo standard view 2BRs for seven of those nights. The Kidani standard view 2BR was missing 6 (dedicated 2BR) and 7 (lock-off) of those nights. The Kidani savanna view lock-off 2BR was missing 6 nights, but the dedicated 2BR was actually still open. However, by May 3, 2016 (7 months out from Saturday Dec 3), even that dedicated 2BR was gone for Dec 2-10.

Also note that 2BRs everywhere had issues except SSR. OKW 2BRs were open until 7 months out from December 3 when even they lost a couple nights during the week of Dec 3-10.

Note, it is possible it might be a little better at AKV next year, and maybe that dedicated 2BR will be open again for a longer period of time, because at 7 months out from Dec 2016, there were rooms at Kidani scheduled to be out of service weekly due to the refurb that is taking place at AKV, which means there will be more rooms to get next year before they fill to capacity.


----------



## Luvscrappin

drusba said:


> First part of December is an extremely high DVC demand time of the year at WDW. December 1 was a Thursday in 2016 (a Friday in 2017). By May 1, 2016, exactly 7 months out from Dec 1, the Jambo club level, value and savanna view 2BRs were gone for the nine night period from Dec 1-10, the Jambo standard view 2BRs for seven of those nights. The Kidani standard view 2BR was missing 6 (dedicated 2BR) and 7 (lock-off) of those nights. The Kidani savanna view lock-off 2BR was missing 6 nights, but the dedicated 2BR was actually still open. However, by May 3, 2016 (7 months out from Saturday Dec 3), even that dedicated 2BR was gone for Dec 2-10.
> 
> Also note that 2BRs everywhere had issues except SSR. OKW 2BRs were open until 7 months out from December 3 when even they lost a couple nights during the week of Dec 3-10.
> 
> Note, it is possible it might be a little better at AKV next year, and maybe that dedicated 2BR will be open again for a longer period of time, because at 7 months out from Dec 2016, there were rooms at Kidani scheduled to be out of service weekly due to the refurb that is taking place at AKV, which means there will be more rooms to get next year before they fill to capacity.



Thank you! I hope we luck out...if not we will just have to keep our home resort reservations.


----------



## bobbiwoz

drusba said:


> First part of December is an extremely high DVC demand time of the year at WDW. December 1 was a Thursday in 2016 (a Friday in 2017). By May 1, 2016, exactly 7 months out from Dec 1, the Jambo club level, value and savanna view 2BRs were gone for the nine night period from Dec 1-10, the Jambo standard view 2BRs for seven of those nights. The Kidani standard view 2BR was missing 6 (dedicated 2BR) and 7 (lock-off) of those nights. The Kidani savanna view lock-off 2BR was missing 6 nights, but the dedicated 2BR was actually still open. However, by May 3, 2016 (7 months out from Saturday Dec 3), even that dedicated 2BR was gone for Dec 2-10.
> 
> Also note that 2BRs everywhere had issues except SSR. OKW 2BRs were open until 7 months out from December 3 when even they lost a couple nights during the week of Dec 3-10.
> 
> Note, it is possible it might be a little better at AKV next year, and maybe that dedicated 2BR will be open again for a longer period of time, because at 7 months out from Dec 2016, there were rooms at Kidani scheduled to be out of service weekly due to the refurb that is taking place at AKV, which means there will be more rooms to get next year before they fill to capacity.



Wow!  I have never tried to switch to AKV in December, but was hoping to do that next year.  Unfortunately I am out of AKV points until 2019, we splurged on Club Level 2 years in a row. DH really enjoys the amenities.  I'll book BWV 1 bedroom and waitlist for the time my friend will join me.  This year we stayed at BWV and my friend loved everything about it.  I am glad to read this so I am forewarned, I will not promise my friend a savannah view!


----------



## McMonsters

We love AK Kidani!!!! IT was actually the resort that finally got my husband to say "yes" to DVC!  We bought a small contract at Saratoga but have yet to stay there.  The kids and I are flying in next month for the our oldest daughters birthday, hubs is working and will be out of town for her birthday so Im surprising her with her favorite resort!  We are doing a split stay between Kidani and BLT. Any suggestions for special things to do? I'm thinking renting a car might be my best bet to keep the kids (6,5,2) corralled since I'll be solo.  We drove last time we were at Kidani and had our car so thats all I know,  Thoughts?


----------



## Hawaii2Dis

KAT4DISNEY said:


> One other thing - Besides the differences between the two buildings the studio bathroom layout is a little different between the two.  At Jambo there are 2 sinks outside of the toilet/tub/shower room.  At Kidani you walk into the bathroom to the sink and tub/shower and there is a sectioned off toilet room within that room.
> 
> 
> 
> Pls see my responses within your quote and good luck with your planning!


Oh! That is great to know! Thank you Kathy!


----------



## hthrbells

Hey all, 
So silly question when you own at Kidani can you book Jambo house at the 11month mark?  
Also for those of you who have done the GV did you prefer Kidani or Jambo? 
Thanks a ton! Trying to get an idea for next April


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hthrbells said:


> Hey all,
> So silly question when you own at Kidani can you book Jambo house at the 11month mark?
> Also for those of you who have done the GV did you prefer Kidani or Jambo?
> Thanks a ton! Trying to get an idea for next April



Yes, you own at AKV and your unit just happens to be Kidani but it all is consider one for the home resort priority.  

We've only stayed in the Jambo GV so I can't compare to Kidani but I can say it was a pretty wonderful villa!


----------



## TeeterTots

hthrbells said:


> Hey all,
> So silly question when you own at Kidani can you book Jambo house at the 11month mark?
> Also for those of you who have done the GV did you prefer Kidani or Jambo?
> Thanks a ton! Trying to get an idea for next April


Yes! You can book kidani or Jambo as an AKV owner at 11 months! I'm not familiar with the GV, but enjoy!


----------



## hthrbells

TeeterTots said:


> Yes! You can book kidani or Jambo as an AKV owner at 11 months! I'm not familiar with the GV, but enjoy!


Thank you! That's awesome!


----------



## tinabina919

Anyone ever do the cake decorating at Sanna? Is it really free and do you keep the cake??


----------



## LvsTnk

tinabina919 said:


> Anyone ever do the cake decorating at Sanna? Is it really free and do you keep the cake??


Yes we have and it's fun, be aware tho it's not really a cake. They are more like small vanilla bunt cakes at least when we did it. There were adults and kids and lots of colors to decorate with. Oh and you get to keep them.


----------



## drusba

hthrbells said:


> Hey all,
> So silly question when you own at Kidani can you book Jambo house at the 11month mark?
> Also for those of you who have done the GV did you prefer Kidani or Jambo?
> Thanks a ton! Trying to get an idea for next April



We have done both GV's. We did Jambo first and my reaction to it was that it was best in its class, with savanna view, very large covered balconies, a pool table room, single story with lots of space, and a master bath with low level tub from which yiou can view TV, and all the amenities of Jambo (three restaurants including counter service, large pool area with lost of shade, large store, large lobby). Particularly ideal with toddlers because you avoid stairs.

Then this past Sep, we did one at Kidani, only because we had to give up one at Jambo because trip had to be changed at 6 1/2 months out from October to Sep. I was expecting somewhat of a disappointment in comparison to Jambo. Not so and consider it almost as ideal as Jambo. Large combined living room. dining room and kitchen area for plenty of family together space, nice long balcony outside of first floor, the open living room area where the ceiling is one above second story with huge windows from floor to ceiling is most impressive. and ideal was the extra "bedroom" in the alcove at the top of the stairs where there is a pull-out queen couch and a TV for placing that single person who would rather not be in a bedroom with other married adults or kids. The Kidani resort has only Sanaa as a restaurant, one of our favorites, but still fine as we do a lot of eating in the room. The pool area is ideal for kids with its water playground, and particualry ideal is the parking right near your unit on the ground floor under the building, which was much appreciated because we had to make far more trips to a grocery store (actually a Super Target) than originally planned.


----------



## wdw_nutz

Hi everyone!  I'm so excited because my 7 night reservation in a standard studio was just confirmed for Nov 30th this year!  Woo!  (I'm renting points via a broker)

So just a few quick questions - I'm sorry if they've been asked before and i'm very grateful for any insight and opinion. 

1) What, if any, are the differences between a standard studio in Jambo and a standard studio in Kidani?
2) Where are the DVC studio rooms located in Jambo?
3) I appreciate there is zero chance we'll have any glimpse of the savannah because we are in a standard room, so what are my choices in terms of requesting a room?  Where should I ask for to be as close to the lobby as possible?  (I have mobility problems and so minimising walking is a plus for me.  I travel with a wheelchair but try to walk a bit in the mornings/evenings so as not to stiffen up from long days in the chair at the parks)

Thanks so much everyone!  Just have to keep fingers crossed that the second part of our split stay works out, too!   xx


----------



## TeeterTots

wdw_nutz said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm so excited because my 7 night reservation in a standard studio was just confirmed for Nov 30th this year!  Woo!  (I'm renting points via a broker)
> 
> So just a few quick questions - I'm sorry if they've been asked before and i'm very grateful for any insight and opinion.
> 
> 1) What, if any, are the differences between a standard studio in Jambo and a standard studio in Kidani?
> 2) Where are the DVC studio rooms located in Jambo?
> 3) I appreciate there is zero chance we'll have any glimpse of the savannah because we are in a standard room, so what are my choices in terms of requesting a room?  Where should I ask for to be as close to the lobby as possible?  (I have mobility problems and so minimising walking is a plus for me.  I travel with a wheelchair but try to walk a bit in the mornings/evenings so as not to stiffen up from long days in the chair at the parks)
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!  Just have to keep fingers crossed that the second part of our split stay works out, too!   xx


Awesome! 
Dvc is the 5th floor in Jambo
There is a chance you could get a partial Savannah view so don't give up hope!


----------



## GranJan

We have a handicapped accessible studio booked at Jambo for late Nov, early Dec this year. I noticed savanna view wasn't an option for that type of room. I guess the location of the accessible rooms doesn't allow for a savanna view. Can anyone tell me about the location of the accessible studios at Jambo? It's a room with a roll-in shower. I don't think there's many of them so someone probably knows the exact room we'll be in. I'm just curious what kind of view to expect. We've stayed at Kidani several times but since no kids or grandkids are traveling with us this time, we decided to try Jambo since we just need a studio.


----------



## michelleiada

We are in the process of purchasing Animal Kingdom points.  We already own at Beach Club but love both resorts.  Does anyone know how many people can comfortably sleep in the grand villas?  Does Kidani GV sleep more than Jambo?  I know that Kidani has a loft with a couch and TV and assume that is a sleeper sofa.  Does that mean you can sleep 14 in it or is it still 12?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

GranJan said:


> We have a handicapped accessible studio booked at Jambo for late Nov, early Dec this year. I noticed savanna view wasn't an option for that type of room. I guess the location of the accessible rooms doesn't allow for a savanna view. Can anyone tell me about the location of the accessible studios at Jambo? It's a room with a roll-in shower. I don't think there's many of them so someone probably knows the exact room we'll be in. I'm just curious what kind of view to expect. We've stayed at Kidani several times but since no kids or grandkids are traveling with us this time, we decided to try Jambo since we just need a studio.



I don't actually know but I'd have to reason out that it's going to be a room that looks towards the pool area because those were the only standard view rooms to start out with and it likely is going to be close to the lobby and elevators.  Hopefully someone that has been in one or seen it will post the exact info.  Maybe @LisaS knows.  



michelleiada said:


> We are in the process of purchasing Animal Kingdom points.  We already own at Beach Club but love both resorts.  Does anyone know how many people can comfortably sleep in the grand villas?  Does Kidani GV sleep more than Jambo?  I know that Kidani has a loft with a couch and TV and assume that is a sleeper sofa.  Does that mean you can sleep 14 in it or is it still 12?



The GV's have the same occupancy.  The extra bed is just something that allows a variety of sleeping arrangements but it doesn't increase the occupancy.  BLT is the same way - still 12 ppl even though it has an extra bed in the upstairs loft.


----------



## drusba

wdw_nutz said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm so excited because my 7 night reservation in a standard studio was just confirmed for Nov 30th this year!  Woo!  (I'm renting points via a broker)
> 
> So just a few quick questions - I'm sorry if they've been asked before and i'm very grateful for any insight and opinion.
> 
> 1) What, if any, are the differences between a standard studio in Jambo and a standard studio in Kidani?
> 2) Where are the DVC studio rooms located in Jambo?
> 3) I appreciate there is zero chance we'll have any glimpse of the savannah because we are in a standard room, so what are my choices in terms of requesting a room?  Where should I ask for to be as close to the lobby as possible?  (I have mobility problems and so minimising walking is a plus for me.  I travel with a wheelchair but try to walk a bit in the mornings/evenings so as not to stiffen up from long days in the chair at the parks)
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!  Just have to keep fingers crossed that the second part of our split stay works out, too!   xx



1. Kidani studio has more closet space. The Kidani shower and tub is next to, and seeable by someone at, the bathroom sink. The Jambo studio has a separate room with the toilet and tub/shower next to the bathroom sink area.

2. See this map for location of standard rooms at Jambo, studios can be found in all locations: http://i.imgur.com/G2qaSva.png

3. Your post does not definitely state it but it appears you have a Jambo room. The original standands at Jambo were rooms overlooking the pool area. They then converted a number of rooms from savanna to standard view (see map in 2 above) and there are actually now more standard rooms with partial savanna view than pool view. Nevertheless, if you have mobility issues, you likely want to request close to lobby. The walks to end rooms on the wings are quite long.


----------



## LisaS

GranJan said:


> We have a handicapped accessible studio booked at Jambo for late Nov, early Dec this year. I noticed savanna view wasn't an option for that type of room. I guess the location of the accessible rooms doesn't allow for a savanna view. Can anyone tell me about the location of the accessible studios at Jambo? It's a room with a roll-in shower. I don't think there's many of them so someone probably knows the exact room we'll be in. I'm just curious what kind of view to expect. We've stayed at Kidani several times but since no kids or grandkids are traveling with us this time, we decided to try Jambo since we just need a studio.


There is exactly one HA studio in Jambo House.  It does have a roll-in shower.  KAT is correct, it overlooks the pool area. It is room number 5456, located on the first "spur" off the Zebra Trail, second door on the right after you make the turn down that hallway.  You can see the location on this room map: http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html

The only HA rooms with a roll-in shower and a savanna view are:

5319  1B  Sav View  Kudu  Arusha  Roll-in shower, no tub
5483  GV  Sav View  Zebra  Uzima  Roll-in shower in master bathroom
6202  1B  Concierge  Lobby  Sunset  Roll-in shower, no tub. No kitchen island.


Here is the complete list of HA rooms in Jambo House:

Jambo House HA rooms with a roll-in shower:

Room Size Category Trail View Comments
 5456  ST  Std View  Zebra  Pool    Roll-in shower
 5319  1B  Sav View  Kudu  Arusha  Roll-in shower, no tub
 5483  GV  Sav View  Zebra Uzima  Roll-in shower in master bathroom
 6202  1B  Concierge  Lobby Sunset  Roll-in shower, no tub. No kitchen island.


Jambo House HA rooms with a tub (no roll-in shower):

Room Size Category Trail View Comments
 5010  1B  Value  Giraffe  Pool  HA room with tub. No kitchen island.
 5414  1B  Std View  Zebra  Pool  HA room with tub
 5205  1B  Sav View  Lobby  Sunset  HA room with tub
 5431  1B  Sav View  Zebra  Arusha  HA room with tub. No kitchen island.
 5216  1B  Sav View  Kudu  Sunset  HA room with tub
 6205  1B  Concierge  Lobby  Sunset  HA room with tub. No kitchen island.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LisaS said:


> Here is the complete list of HA rooms in Jambo House:
> 
> Jambo House HA rooms with a roll-in shower:
> 
> Room Size Category Trail View Comments
> 5456  ST  Std View  Zebra  Pool    Roll-in shower
> 5319  1B  Sav View  Kudu  Arusha  Roll-in shower, no tub
> 5483  GV  Sav View  Zebra Uzima  Roll-in shower in master bathroom
> 6202  1B  Concierge  Lobby Sunset  Roll-in shower, no tub. No kitchen island.
> 
> 
> Jambo House HA rooms with a tub (no roll-in shower):
> 
> Room Size Category Trail View Comments
> 5010  1B  Value  Giraffe  Pool  HA room with tub. No kitchen island.
> 5414  1B  Std View  Zebra  Pool  HA room with tub
> 5205  1B  Sav View  Lobby  Sunset  HA room with tub
> 5431  1B  Sav View  Zebra  Arusha  HA room with tub. No kitchen island.
> 5216  1B  Sav View  Kudu  Sunset  HA room with tub
> 6205  1B  Concierge  Lobby  Sunset  HA room with tub. No kitchen island.



It really surprised me that DVC didn't do a better job with HA studios of any type at Jambo, ie - have more.  Eight 1BR's and only 1 studio!


----------



## GranJan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It really surprised me that DVC didn't do a better job with HA studios of any type at Jambo, ie - have more.  Eight 1BR's and only 1 studio!


I feel lucky to have booked it! I did it right at 11 months. I looked a few days later to add days & drop the 1st day after realizing that starting a trip on Monday meant dropping off the dog on Friday...there was nothing available at Jambo, there was at Kidani. I called to make the change, didn't dare try canceling & rebooking online.

Thanks for the replies! I think I'm going to like that location.


----------



## GranJan

LisaS said:


> There is exactly one HA studio in Jambo House.  It does have a roll-in shower.  KAT is correct, it overlooks the pool area. It is room number 5456, located on the first "spur" off the Zebra Trail, second door on the right after you make the turn down that hallway.  You can see the location on this room map: http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html
> 
> The only HA rooms with a roll-in shower and a savanna view are:
> 
> 5319  1B  Sav View  Kudu  Arusha  Roll-in shower, no tub
> 5483  GV  Sav View  Zebra  Uzima  Roll-in shower in master bathroom
> 6202  1B  Concierge  Lobby  Sunset  Roll-in shower, no tub. No kitchen island.
> 
> 
> Here is the complete list of HA rooms in Jambo House:
> 
> Jambo House HA rooms with a roll-in shower:
> 
> Room Size Category Trail View Comments
> 5456  ST  Std View  Zebra  Pool    Roll-in shower
> 5319  1B  Sav View  Kudu  Arusha  Roll-in shower, no tub
> 5483  GV  Sav View  Zebra Uzima  Roll-in shower in master bathroom
> 6202  1B  Concierge  Lobby Sunset  Roll-in shower, no tub. No kitchen island.
> 
> 
> Jambo House HA rooms with a tub (no roll-in shower):
> 
> Room Size Category Trail View Comments
> 5010  1B  Value  Giraffe  Pool  HA room with tub. No kitchen island.
> 5414  1B  Std View  Zebra  Pool  HA room with tub
> 5205  1B  Sav View  Lobby  Sunset  HA room with tub
> 5431  1B  Sav View  Zebra  Arusha  HA room with tub. No kitchen island.
> 5216  1B  Sav View  Kudu  Sunset  HA room with tub
> 6205  1B  Concierge  Lobby  Sunset  HA room with tub. No kitchen island.


Thanks so much for taking the time to post this info!


----------



## LisaS

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It really surprised me that DVC didn't do a better job with HA studios of any type at Jambo, ie - have more.  Eight 1BR's and only 1 studio!


I agree.  This information came from scrutinizing the floor plans.  In a couple of cases (talking about non-HA rooms now) what was built was different from what was in the floor plans.  So I always wondered if somewhere in Jambo House they built another HA studio that wasn't in the original plans but I've never read any reports of one.


----------



## amarberry

Any suggestions on room request for AKV Value Studio?  Obviously, we want to maximize our chances for a savanna view.  This choices are upper floor, lower floor, near lobby, or near elevator.

Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

amarberry said:


> Any suggestions on room request for AKV Value Studio?  Obviously, we want to maximize our chances for a savanna view.  This choices are upper floor, lower floor, near lobby, or near elevator.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Amarberry! Are you wait listing for a value room or going through a 3rd party/rental site? Last time I checked the DVC system does not permit requests on value rooms. There just aren't enough of them to allow and everyone would want a savanna view anyway. The Value villas are all in Jambo and all villas in Jambo, with exception to concierge units, are on the 5th floor. You have a 20% chance of getting a parking view, 40% chance of pool and 40% chance of a savanna view. Along with a shorter room, the gamble on room location is part of the deal when saving on points.


----------



## amarberry

twinklebug said:


> Hi Amarberry! Are you wait listing for a value room or going through a 3rd party/rental site? Last time I checked the DVC system does not permit requests on value rooms. There just aren't enough of them to allow and everyone would want a savanna view anyway. The Value villas are all in Jambo and all villas in Jambo, with exception to concierge units, are on the 5th floor. You have a 20% chance of getting a parking view, 40% chance of pool and 40% chance of a savanna view. Along with a shorter room, the gamble on room location is part of the deal when saving on points.


We have a reservation through DVC.  I was completing our online check in and those were the room requests that were available.  I was aware that the value rooms can be any of the three views that you mentioned which is why I was wondering if there were certain requests that I should make to increase our chances of a savanna or pool view over the parking lot.


----------



## cbtengwife

Kadani, difference between value and standard view is square footage.  How big of a difference is the square footage on the studio rooms?  Will be 2 adults, 2 children and 1 infant.  Will the value room square footage be tight with a pack in play for the infant?


----------



## drusba

amarberry said:


> We have a reservation through DVC.  I was completing our online check in and those were the room requests that were available.  I was aware that the value rooms can be any of the three views that you mentioned which is why I was wondering if there were certain requests that I should make to increase our chances of a savanna or pool view over the parking lot.



The problem with the four requests you found with online check-in is that they mean nothing to the value rooms. All value rooms are on the fifth floor, so upper or lower floor is a waste of a request, and all are fairly near elevators. DVC members cannot make location requests through Member Services for value rooms like they can for other rooms and thus there is no specific request you can make that will increase your chances for savanna view. As to online check-in you might try the "Kudo Trail" request option if that request is still listed, since the savanna view values are on the same side of the building as Kudo Trail, but it may not help at all.

Note that the parking lot view rooms are 20% of the values so chances of getting savanna or pool view are high. Also, those parking lot view rooms can hardly see the parking lot because in between the room and the lot are a number of trees and bushes.  Some of the pool view value rooms, for which views are partly blocked by a roof overhang that is just below the fifth floor value rooms, are not really better.


----------



## drusba

cbtengwife said:


> Kadani, difference between value and standard view is square footage.  How big of a difference is the square footage on the studio rooms?  Will be 2 adults, 2 children and 1 infant.  Will the value room square footage be tight with a pack in play for the infant?



All studios at both Jambo and Kidani are in the 360 sq ft range except for the values which are closer to 315. It will be tight in the sleeping room with couch pulled out and pack n play but physically doable (emotionally depends on the individuals). You can see the value studio on YouTube by searching for Animal Kingdom Lodge value studio


----------



## Jajone

Is Sanaa still serving breakfast?


----------



## KangaFan

We are planning to rent points for a standard 2 bedroom at Kindani for our summer 2018 vacation.  On our last trip, we requested high floor, near elevator since we would only be there one night.  We ended up with a view of the narrow part of the Pembe Savannah.  Since so many people request close to lobby and these rooms are quite a walk, we're hoping we can get this view again.  Does anyone know what the best thing to request at booking would be?  Should I ask for the Pumba section (that is where we were last time) or should I request partial savannah view--are there other standard rooms that have savannah or partial savannah views?  Thanks!


----------



## drusba

KangaFan said:


> We are planning to rent points for a standard 2 bedroom at Kindani for our summer 2018 vacation.  On our last trip, we requested high floor, near elevator since we would only be there one night.  We ended up with a view of the narrow part of the Pembe Savannah.  Since so many people request close to lobby and these rooms are quite a walk, we're hoping we can get this view again.  Does anyone know what the best thing to request at booking would be?  Should I ask for the Pumba section (that is where we were last time) or should I request partial savannah view--are there other standard rooms that have savannah or partial savannah views?  Thanks!



The area you are talking about is the one you want to get savanna view with a standard room. Simply request near the Pumba elevator.


----------



## KangaFan

drusba said:


> The area you are talking about is the one you want to get savanna view with a standard room. Simply request near the Pumba elevator.



Great thanks!


----------



## Jajone

I am sure I read it here, but can not find it now...I thought I read that if staying at Kidani, you could hop on a bus to get to Jambo because it stops there before going to the park and vice versa. Does anyone know what busses these are? Or did I just make it up? lol


----------



## erionm

Jajone said:


> I am sure I read it here, but can not find it now...I thought I read that if staying at Kidani, you could hop on a bus to get to Jambo because it stops there before going to the park and vice versa. Does anyone know what busses these are? Or did I just make it up? lol


Used to be Theme Park buses (order was KV > JH > Theme Park), but there have been reports that those are no longer shared within AKV.  Disney Springs buses ran in the opposite order (not sure if they are still shared or not).

Bell Services also runs a van between the two buildings.


----------



## jedz007

Jajone said:


> I am sure I read it here, but can not find it now...I thought I read that if staying at Kidani, you could hop on a bus to get to Jambo because it stops there before going to the park and vice versa. Does anyone know what busses these are? Or did I just make it up? lol


I would just use the Van. It runs pretty regularly and is quick.


----------



## Dis5150

We are looking at renting points for 2018 Marathon weekend and am trying to decide where to stay. DD27 has always wanted to stay at AKV so I am checking out this awesome thread! I think I have an information overload lol! Do the 1 bdrms at Kidani Village really have 2 bathrooms? That would be a bonus since she and I are brining my sister and brother in law on this trip.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dis5150 said:


> We are looking at renting points for 2018 Marathon weekend and am trying to decide where to stay. DD27 has always wanted to stay at AKV so I am checking out this awesome thread! I think I have an information overload lol! Do the 1 bdrms at Kidani Village really have 2 bathrooms? That would be a bonus since she and I are brining my sister and brother in law on this trip.



Yes, Kidani 1BR's have the big master bathroom in the master bedroom and another full bathroom in the living area.


----------



## drusba

Dis5150 said:


> We are looking at renting points for 2018 Marathon weekend and am trying to decide where to stay. DD27 has always wanted to stay at AKV so I am checking out this awesome thread! I think I have an information overload lol! Do the 1 bdrms at Kidani Village really have 2 bathrooms? That would be a bonus since she and I are brining my sister and brother in law on this trip.



If I were choosing a 1BR for any stay, the two highest on my list are the ones at Kidani and BLT, because they are larger than many of the others, have the two bathrooms and have the extra pull-out twin size chair in the living room. All the other 1BRs at the WDW resorts haved only one bathroom.


----------



## DizptchrAJ

Hello everyone.  Just an introduction.  My family owns points at Kidani and love it.  So unique!  Cant wait til our next stay... just waiting to see when my vacation will be for work.


----------



## bwbuddy5

I'm not an owner, but definitely an AKL lover, so hopefully I can chat here.  I'm retiring in 2018, and plan to take my extended family of 9 to a GV at AKL on rented points in June 2018 (already have an owner lined up for the rental points).  We are 4 couples, ages 60, 57, 32, 32, 27, 27, 27, 27, plus one 4YO granddaughter.  I'm leaning towards a Jambo GV, but would not be upset with Kidani.  Which would you recommend for our party like ours?  What other considerations should we consider?  Our group of 9 actually vacations together quite often, with no arguments, so being couped up together for a week has never been an issue.


----------



## erionm

bwbuddy5 said:


> I'm not an owner, but definitely an AKL lover, so hopefully I can chat here.  I'm retiring in 2018, and plan to take my extended family of 9 to a GV at AKL on rented points in June 2018 (already have an owner lined up for the rental points).  We are 4 couples, ages 60, 57, 32, 32, 27, 27, 27, 27, plus one 4YO granddaughter.  I'm leaning towards a Jambo GV, but would not be upset with Kidani.  Which would you recommend for our party like ours?  What other considerations should we consider?  Our group of 9 actually vacations together quite often, with no arguments, so being couped up together for a week has never been an issue.


The Jambo House GVs are larger (2340 sq ft vs. 2201 sq ft) and are a single story.

Although they both officially sleep 12, the Kidani Village GVs have more beds.
Kidani Village GV: 1 king-size bed, 4 queen-size beds & 2 queen-size sleeper sofas
Jambo House GV: 1 king-size bed, 4 queen-size beds & 1 queen-size sleeper sofa


----------



## mickeymom629

Sorry if this is somewhere else, but can anyone tell me the number of standard view, dedicated 2 bdrm  at Kidani?  I'm curious as to my chances of booking.


----------



## KangaFan

mickeymom629 said:


> Sorry if this is somewhere else, but can anyone tell me the number of standard view, dedicated 2 bdrm  at Kidani?  I'm curious as to my chances of booking.



A helpful AKV owner put up a helpful chart on easywdw.  It says 27 dedicated standard 2 bedrooms and 60 lock-off.  Here's a link to the complete chart in case you wanted other details:  http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?20457-DVC-Rooms-Charts-with-detailed-room-info

I'm not sure if this number includes some of the Savannah view rooms that have been reclassified as standard view, though.  We stayed in a dedicated 2 bedroom in October that had a view of the narrow part of the Pembe savannah and we had booked a standard view.

Good luck!


----------



## mickeymom629

KangaFan said:


> A helpful AKV owner put up a helpful chart on easywdw.  It says 27 dedicated standard 2 bedrooms and 60 lock-off.  Here's a link to the complete chart in case you wanted other details:  http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?20457-DVC-Rooms-Charts-with-detailed-room-info
> 
> I'm not sure if this number includes some of the Savannah view rooms that have been reclassified at standard view, though.  We stayed in a dedicated 2 bedroom in October that had a view of the narrow part of the Pembe savannah and we had booked a standard view.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks!!


----------



## mickeymom629

Do dedicated 2 bedrooms have a sleeper chair as well as the sleep sofa?  I see the description on the DVC website says it does, but the floor plan doesn't depict the chair as opening up.  And the video I've seen doesn't look like it shows a sleeper chair, but I am not positive.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mickeymom629 said:


> Do dedicated 2 bedrooms have a sleeper chair as well as the sleep sofa?  I see the description on the DVC website says it does, but the floor plan doesn't depict the chair as opening up.  And the video I've seen doesn't look like it shows a sleeper chair, but I am not positive.



Yes they do.


----------



## mickeymom629

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes they do.



Great!  Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## cbtengwife

Question on laundry room at Kidani.  How many laundry rooms are located on each floor?  Is there several washer & dryers in each? And cost?


----------



## twinklebug

cbtengwife said:


> Question on laundry room at Kidani.  How many laundry rooms are located on each floor?  Is there several washer & dryers in each? And cost?


There is one laundry room in Kidani, it is across from the community hall near the lobby. http://www.laundryview.com/disneyworld/ will show you the usage of the machines. (Choose AKL - Kidani Village, then in the drop down, choose Kidani Village again.) On a desktop browser it also shows the layout of the machines. Hovering over a unit in use will show the time remaining.

With 3 washers and 6 driers, I've never found the Kidani room to be overused, in fact quite the opposite. It's one of the cleanest, quietest rooms on Disney property and the community hall right next door makes it easy to stay occupied.

The machines are no charge, just as all DVC washer and driers are. Don't be fooled by the coin slots.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

I stayed with friends in a 2-bedroom savanna view at Kidani this past September.  At the time it was a bit of a maze at times to get to the room because of construction/refreshing on floors below us.  I just booked my family in a 1-bedroom standard view for May.  I'm curious if the construction/refreshing was completed?  And, now that I think about it, what exactly were they doing to the rooms?  Just a soft goods refresh?  I remember seeing a cart loaded with ironing boards being carted out one day.  

I'd also like to add that we are SUPER pumped about our upcoming stay.  Obviously I like Kidani if I booked my family there.  Great value for the space, for sure.  (rented points)  

Are they still serving breakfast at Sanaa?


----------



## erionm

sweetpee_1993 said:


> I stayed with friends in a 2-bedroom savanna view at Kidani this past September.  At the time it was a bit of a maze at times to get to the room because of construction/refreshing on floors below us.  I just booked my family in a 1-bedroom standard view for May.  I'm curious if the construction/refreshing was completed?  And, now that I think about it, what exactly were they doing to the rooms?  Just a soft goods refresh?  I remember seeing a cart loaded with ironing boards being carted out one day.


It was a soft goods refurbishment and should be completed by now.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

erionm said:


> It was a soft goods refurbishment and should be completed by now.


Ah.  I suspected that.  Thanks for the lightning fast reply.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Hello we are Dvc members and always book a 1BR but need to book a 2BR. What is the lockoff rooms?? Confused and need to book customer service is closed. Thank you


----------



## drusba

GoofyTraci said:


> Hello we are Dvc members and always book a 1BR but need to book a 2BR. What is the lockoff rooms?? Confused and need to book customer service is closed. Thank you


 
A 2BR lock-off is a combined studio and 1BR. It becomes a two bedroom by opening doors that separate the two internally. A dedicated 2BR, referred to as just a 2BR in the online reservation system, is a room that can only be a 2BR and has only one entry door from the hallway.

If you are considering a 2BR at Kidani, you may want to consider the dedicated. It gives you two queens in the second bedroom rather than a queen and pull-out double like the studio portion of the lock-off. Particularly in relation to savanna view, the dedicated has one long balcony that runs across the the two bedrooms and the living room, allowing all to be together on the balcony with no blocked views. The lock-off has a barrier wall on the balcony between the studio and 1BR.


----------



## Oswald's Fury

My wife and I are staying at the Kidani Villas this September for a few nights and I wanted to ask AKL villa lovers what tips and/or activities we should make sure to follow when we visit! We will be there for four nights and we plan on mainly spending time at the resort, not the parks! Have always wanted to stay there and we decided to for our one year anniversary! Preceding our stay at the AKLV we are spending several nights at the BWV so I'm excited to juxtapose the two resorts, which to my understanding our wildly different (no pun intended...well maybe). Any advice and/or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mickeymom629

Oswald's Fury said:


> My wife and I are staying at the Kidani Villas this September for a few nights and I wanted to ask AKL villa lovers what tips and/or activities we should make sure to follow when we visit! We will be there for four nights and we plan on mainly spending time at the resort, not the parks! Have always wanted to stay there and we decided to for our one year anniversary! Preceding our stay at the AKLV we are spending several nights at the BWV so I'm excited to juxtapose the two resorts, which to my understanding our wildly different (no pun intended...well maybe). Any advice and/or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!




You will love it!  DH and I had a 3 night stay last year (preceded and followed by other resorts).  We had savanna view and we loved having coffee and snacks on the balcony watching the animals!  There are also verandas with rockers to watch the animals.  The pools at both Kidani and Jambo are beautiful!  The one at Jambo is near the quick service restaurant, The Mara, and we enjoyed dining by the pool.  We also enjoyed watching swimmers (it was too cold for us) at the Kidani pool and they have a snack bar there.  That pool is zero entry and both are heated. There are fire pits to sit around.  The CM's who are around the fire pits and look out points are very interesting to talk to - discussing the animals and themselves.  There is a work out room if you are into that.  We enjoyed walking from Kidani to Jambo to get exercise.  There are tennis courts.  At night, you can get night vision goggles to try to find animals.  We dined at Sanaa, which was wonderful.  If you dine there before dark, you might get a table by the window to view animals.  When you check in, they will give you an itinerary of events.  I'm pretty sure there's some sort of event with the chef of Sanaa.  You can be sure to be at certain locations to watch animals eating and learn about them.

I'm sure there are more experts than I am on these boards who will respond.

You definitely did your vacation correctly - planning to relax at AKV after your BWV stay!  You will love it!  Enjoy!


----------



## drusba

Oswald's Fury said:


> My wife and I are staying at the Kidani Villas this September for a few nights and I wanted to ask AKL villa lovers what tips and/or activities we should make sure to follow when we visit! We will be there for four nights and we plan on mainly spending time at the resort, not the parks! Have always wanted to stay there and we decided to for our one year anniversary! Preceding our stay at the AKLV we are spending several nights at the BWV so I'm excited to juxtapose the two resorts, which to my understanding our wildly different (no pun intended...well maybe). Any advice and/or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!



If you have savanna view make a request for Sunset savanna (the largest savanna that has giraffes), and, if want to be close to the pool, make a request for close to the pool or close to the Rafiki elevator (down that elevator to ground floor provides shortest possible walk to a gate to the pool area); if instead you want to be close to the bus stop request close to the Timon elevator or close to community hall. Make those requests through member services and then do not use the request boxes provided during online check-in.

For dinner try Boma, the buffet restaruant at Jambo and Sanaa, the table service at Kidani. Both have good atmosphere and food. Jiko, the table service at Jambo, is also very good (but very pricey).

Have the fact of your anniversary noted on the reservation so the hotel knows. May or may not result in being recognized but give it a try.

As it will be Sep, the temperatures will be very hot, meaning shade at the pool area is a must. fortunately we have found in Sep that the pool is usually not overly crowded during the day, and the concession/bar area is ideal as it has plenty of tables with seats under the roof overhang that provides shade and you have the ability to get those frozen alcoholic beverages mixed in a blender that you usually never touch while at home. Try to the night goggle viewing.

To go between Kidani and Jambo, you either need to walk or take a minivan that runs all day and evening front door to front door (can be a 15 minute wait just depending on where it is in the run when you exit the lobby.


----------



## DenLo

Sanaa Restaurant at Kidani Village nowwou service a quick service breakfast as well as regular lunch and dinner menu. The full breakfast is pretty reasonable for Disney and very good.  And you get to watch the animals from windows at your table.


----------



## Oswald's Fury

mickeymom629 said:


> You will love it!  DH and I had a 3 night stay last year (preceded and followed by other resorts).  We had savanna view and we loved having coffee and snacks on the balcony watching the animals!  There are also verandas with rockers to watch the animals.  The pools at both Kidani and Jambo are beautiful!  The one at Jambo is near the quick service restaurant, The Mara, and we enjoyed dining by the pool.  We also enjoyed watching swimmers (it was too cold for us) at the Kidani pool and they have a snack bar there.  That pool is zero entry and both are heated. There are fire pits to sit around.  The CM's who are around the fire pits and look out points are very interesting to talk to - discussing the animals and themselves.  There is a work out room if you are into that.  We enjoyed walking from Kidani to Jambo to get exercise.  There are tennis courts.  At night, you can get night vision goggles to try to find animals.  We dined at Sanaa, which was wonderful.  If you dine there before dark, you might get a table by the window to view animals.  When you check in, they will give you an itinerary of events.  I'm pretty sure there's some sort of event with the chef of Sanaa.  You can be sure to be at certain locations to watch animals eating and learn about them.
> 
> I'm sure there are more experts than I am on these boards who will respond.
> 
> You definitely did your vacation correctly - planning to relax at AKV after your BWV stay!  You will love it!  Enjoy![/
> Your personal anecdotes of your stay only provide my wife and I with more excitement for our trip, which is unfortunately still 7 months away, but I appreciate hearing about your trip and how much fun you and your husband had!! I absolutely can't wait to just spend time peeking out over he savannah and enjoying all that the resort has to offer especially after learning that AKL has so many great dining options and an amazing wine list! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kim Gillihan

So excited, just made offer and was accepted today for AKV!


----------



## amberopp1

We are going for the first time June 7-13th and I am so excited and I cant wait.
So when I come back I will have lots of pictures to share.

So please feel free to join in.

I would really love to see some pictures.

We own 160 points at AKV.[/QUOTE]


luvindisneyworld said:


> I seen where someone asked about the AKV thread. So I thought I would go ahead and start one.
> So please start sharing your experiences and your pictures of AKV and what you love about it.
> 
> We are going for the first time June 7-13th and I am so excited and I cant wait.
> So when I come back I will have lots of pictures to share.
> 
> So please feel free to join in.
> 
> I would really love to see some pictures.
> 
> We own 160 points at AKV.




Us too!


----------



## akl432

Hi Disers!  We have booked a Jambo House standard studio on points.  When putting in our room request, should I put general (Sunset Savannah, close to lobby), or specific room numbers/range of room numbers?  I seem to recall that when booking a value studio, only specific room numbers could be put into the room request.  I wasn't sure if this was also the case for standard studios.  Thanks!


----------



## drusba

akl432 said:


> Hi Disers!  We have booked a Jambo House standard studio on points.  When putting in our room request, should I put general (Sunset Savannah, close to lobby), or specific room numbers/range of room numbers?  I seem to recall that when booking a value studio, only specific room numbers could be put into the room request.  I wasn't sure if this was also the case for standard studios.  Thanks!



If your intent is to try to get a standard room that was previously converted from a savanna view room, then Sunset Savanna view or a room on the Kudo Trail side of the resort (either of those two requests equal the same thing for converted rooms on that side of the building) would be a request to make. I would not request close to lobby at Jambo. In both savanna and converted to standard view rooms, those are among least desirable views.


----------



## wdw4rfam

We have dreamed of AKL since it opened and just booked kidani savannah view 1 bedroom for September. We are heading to the poly for a week next month and I think I am way more excited for September right now!!


----------



## TeeterTots

drusba said:


> If your intent is to try to get a standard room that was previously converted from a savanna view room, then Sunset Savanna view or a room on the Kudo Trail side of the resort (either of those two requests equal the same thing for converted rooms on that side of the building) would be a request to make. I would not request close to lobby at Jambo. In both savanna and converted to standard view rooms, those are among least desirable views.



What's the best value room? Will be there marathon weekend and would hate to hear the buses or front enterance.


----------



## twinklebug

TeeterTots said:


> What's the best value room? Will be there marathon weekend and would hate to hear the buses or front enterance.


The value rooms are not over the bus stop, so no worries there. 20% of them face a small, quiet parking area (not the main one) but with plenty of trees around and they are back a ways, the sounds are muffled. With the door closed you really hear nothing at all.

The noisiest value rooms are those that face the pool.


----------



## drusba

TeeterTots said:


> What's the best value room? Will be there marathon weekend and would hate to hear the buses or front enterance.



You cannot make location requests with value rooms; it is luck of the draw. There are no DVC rooms at Jambo facing the front of the building where the bus station is so you do not have the risk. See this map http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html.  The value rooms are the ones in color on the Ostrich and Giraffe Trails. Only two of the 2BR lock-offs face the front of the building/parking lot and they are in an area where you do not have any loud noises going on, and between them and the parking lot are many trees and bushes essentially blocking any real view of the parking lot. Half the rest of the rooms face the Sunset Savanna and half the pool; getting savanna view is a plus but, again, you cannot make a location request.


----------



## akl432

drusba said:


> If your intent is to try to get a standard room that was previously converted from a savanna view room, then Sunset Savanna view or a room on the Kudo Trail side of the resort (either of those two requests equal the same thing for converted rooms on that side of the building) would be a request to make. I would not request close to lobby at Jambo. In both savanna and converted to standard view rooms, those are among least desirable views.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## TeeterTots

drusba said:


> You cannot make location requests with value rooms; it is luck of the draw. There are no DVC rooms at Jambo facing the front of the building where the bus station is so you do not have the risk. See this map http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html.  The value rooms are the ones in color on the Ostrich and Giraffe Trails. Only two of the 2BR lock-offs face the front of the building/parking lot and they are in an area where you do not have any loud noises going on, and between them and the parking lot are many trees and bushes essentially blocking any real view of the parking lot. Half the rest of the rooms face the Sunset Savanna and half the pool; getting savanna view is a plus but, again, you cannot make a location request.


Thank you for your tremendous help!!


----------



## GlowingEye

Does anyone know how comfortable/thick the sleeper sofas are? There's a chance I'll end up sleeping on the sofa when we take our trip to AKV (4 adults, but I'd rather not share a queen bed and my sister wants the king for her and her boyfriend) and I'd like to know how rough a time I'll be in for. I've only slept on one sleeper sofa before, at a discount hotel, and it was... sufficient, but not really comfy (I could definitely feel the supports under the mattress). Thanks for any info you have!


----------



## sage210

Are there owners or renters that have requested rooms in November before? Is it common that they sell out before the 7 month window?  I've made a request to rent points for a 1 bed around Wine And Dine. I know a room is available now but am wait listed until there's an owner with enough AKL points. I don't want to get my hopes up if its unlikely I'll get a room. 

Crossing all my fingers and toes and hoping for Pixie dust that something comes up and the wait list in front of me isn't too long. (But seriously either way I'll still be at Disney even if I end up somewhere else, so yay!)



GlowingEye said:


> Does anyone know how comfortable/thick the sleeper sofas are? There's a chance I'll end up sleeping on the sofa when we take our trip to AKV !


  I asked a similar question in another thread and several people said the pullouts were definitely usable and better than most hotel ones.


----------



## twinklebug

GlowingEye said:


> Does anyone know how comfortable/thick the sleeper sofas are? There's a chance I'll end up sleeping on the sofa when we take our trip to AKV (4 adults, but I'd rather not share a queen bed and my sister wants the king for her and her boyfriend) and I'd like to know how rough a time I'll be in for. I've only slept on one sleeper sofa before, at a discount hotel, and it was... sufficient, but not really comfy (I could definitely feel the supports under the mattress).





sage210 said:


> I asked a similar question in another thread and several people said the pullouts were definitely usable and better than most hotel ones.



The Housekeeping staff has egg crate cushioning for the beds available if you need it. I've called down to ask for it for one unusually hard bed we had once, and another time for a bad pull out (was at VWL years ago, not AKV, which my son has always found to be comfortable.)


----------



## Whizzer Wilkins

sage210 said:


> Are there owners or renters that have requested rooms in November before? Is it common that they sell out before the 7 month window?



I'd be really interested to see the results of this. We'll be visiting from the UK sometime in November/December to see an NFL game, but won't know our dates until the schedule is released in late April -- by which time we'll only be about 6 months out at best. We'd love to add a few nights in a Savannah View/Kilimanjaro Club studio onto our trip, but worried everything will be gone by then (especially since we'll be renting points). Is there any chance there will still be availability at that point, or should we come up with a different plan?


----------



## drusba

As to getting AKL for Nov through early December at 7 months out, be aware of the following. That time period is within DVC's high demand season at WDW that runs from late Sep to marathon weekend in Jan. Moreover, the first weekend of Nov, Thurs to Sun, Nov 2-5, 2017 is the Wine & Dine race weekend, THE highest DVC demand weekend of the year. The weekend after that, Nov 9-12, is the last weekend of Food & Wine, also an extremelly high demand weekend, the Tues through Friday, Nov 21 through 24, of Thanksgiving week is also an extemely high demand time, and the first week of December is THE highest DVC demand week of the year. For those extremely high demand times, the issue won't just be whether you can get AKL at 7 months out but whether you can get anything at all at a WDW DVC resort absent a wait list. SSR will likely be open although even it has disappeared before 7 months out for days during the Wine & Dine race weekend.

As to AKL itself, you should assume Jambo will be a problem for the entire time except possibly for a 1BR during the third week of Nov or the Sat after Thanskgiivng to Nov 30 and you might find the 1BR open for 3 or 4 consecutive days during other times except the extremely high demand times.. Kidani offers some better chances including both for a 1BR and ded 2BR, partiicularly savanna view, during that third week of Nov and late Nov period, and possibly several consecutive days for other times.

Finally, if you have to wait until 6 months out to reserve late Nov through early Dec time, you have a real possibility of not even being able to get SSR, although i suspect the new "preferred" high point booking category rooms may be open.


----------



## twinklebug

Whizzer Wilkins said:


> I'd be really interested to see the results of this. We'll be visiting from the UK sometime in November/December to see an NFL game, but won't know our dates until the schedule is released in late April -- by which time we'll only be about 6 months out at best. We'd love to add a few nights in a Savannah View/Kilimanjaro Club studio onto our trip, but worried everything will be gone by then (especially since we'll be renting points). Is there any chance there will still be availability at that point, or should we come up with a different plan?



Club rooms are exceptionally difficult even for AKV owners to reserve at 11 months out, chances of getting one are always rare. Finding one open for a few nights at 6 months out has happened, but they go like lightning. If you want it, and see it, snag it quickly.

Your best bet as drusba said would be to look in Kidani for a one bedroom savanna view unit. Studios may have spotty availability, but if you're fine with having a split stay (moving rooms during your stay) you may find a little of what you want.

Best of luck! Let us know what you manage to reserve.


----------



## Whizzer Wilkins

Thanks a lot for the responses, they're much appreciated! Sounds like we'll have to temper our expectations; will keep our fingers crossed for surprise room availability but will otherwise consider alternative plans. Maybe buying really would be the smart way to go..
Thanks again.


----------



## Jillian Lopez

I am so excited! Our small AKL contract just went into ROFR. I am praying it passes quickly because we want to plan a trip in September for our 2nd Anniversary. We have not been since our honeymoon! We absolutely fell in love with AKL (rented points) and we both knew we HAD to have a DVC! What is your favorite place to stay other than AKL? Just incase we cant get a reservation since it will be within the 6 month travel date I am worried! We are willing to stay half at AKL and half somewhere else to make it work.


----------



## sage210

drusba said:


> As to getting AKL for Nov through early December at 7 months out, be aware of the following....



Thank you so much for the information! I've rented points before but happened to hit DVC off season, and didn't even think that DVC's popularity would be different than standard rooms.  But duh, that makes sense!

I think I'm withdrawing my request just to be on the safe side and booking a standard room at BC.  Don't worry AKL I'll be back, and you're still my favorite!  

Whizzer Wilkins - You may be on to something with the buying.  Each time I tell myself I'm not THAT invested in Disney to make it worth it, but my history there is starting to tell a different story.  

Drusba - Iowa is never closed!  It may be forbidding at times, but not closed.  Next time you come this way I'll throw you a key or show you the native's only way for your help.


----------



## drusba

sage210 said:


> Drusba - Iowa is never closed!  It may be forbidding at times, but not closed.  Next time you come this way I'll throw you a key or show you the native's only way for your help.



Maybe, borrowing a concept from W.C. Fields, when I die I will have my tombstone read, "I'd rather be in Iowa."

P.S.: As some who know me know, my avatar phrase is actually just another borrowed comment from Mr. Fields, one of my all-time favorite comedic actors, except in his case he was speaking of Philadelphia. I actually like visiting Iowa (get to the Quad Cities area a couple times a year to visit friends), along with many other midwest states -- such as Indiana, Wisconsin, Minnesota, and Nebraska -- where life is less hectic than Chicago. Also, two of my favorite all-time movies are Field of Dreams and Music Man.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Jillian Lopez said:


> I am so excited! Our small AKL contract just went into ROFR. I am praying it passes quickly because we want to plan a trip in September for our 2nd Anniversary. We have not been since our honeymoon! We absolutely fell in love with AKL (rented points) and we both knew we HAD to have a DVC! What is your favorite place to stay other than AKL? Just incase we cant get a reservation since it will be within the 6 month travel date I am worried! We are willing to stay half at AKL and half somewhere else to make it work.


good luck! I have a  contract in rofr too....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

drusba said:


> Music Man.


  Love that one!  Robert Preston was a gem.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

How tough is a 2 bedroom standard view Jambo house to book as an owner booking at 11 months? Seeing they are all lock offs I'm wondering if that makes competition for them pretty steep. We are debating where to add on at for mostly Nov or early Dec trips. It looks like the Christmas season would be lovely here.


----------



## drusba

The only AKV rooms that have ever had issues with availability when trying to book at exactly 11 months out are the value and club level rooms in Jambo.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

drusba said:


> The only AKV rooms that have ever had issues with availability when trying to book at exactly 11 months out are the value and club level rooms in Jambo.


That is good to hear! I don't care so much for Kadani and would want to be in Jambo but know there are a lot fewer rooms over there.


----------



## apple9117

Ditto...hoping to book a club level room in Jambo one day


----------



## JETSDAD

Just had an offer accepted today at AKV.  We've rented before but decided to buy in and can't wait for the whole process of ROFR and closing to occur so we can start booking vacations.  It appears I have a few pages of reading to do here.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

JETSDAD said:


> Just had an offer accepted today at AKV.  We've rented before but decided to buy in and can't wait for the whole process of ROFR and closing to occur so we can start booking vacations.  It appears I have a few pages of reading to do here.


congrats and good luck.. I am in rofr and hoping it all works out!


----------



## JETSDAD

Kim Gillihan said:


> congrats and good luck.. I am in rofr and hoping it all works out!



Yes, I've been following your journey on here lol. Best wishes on your ROFR..thankfully it appears AK isn't high on Disney's radar right now.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

JETSDAD said:


> Yes, I've been following your journey on here lol. Best wishes on your ROFR..thankfully it appears AK isn't high on Disney's radar right now.


I hope you are right... so excited.. would be shame to start over and mess up my Thanksgiving plans!!


----------



## dzak1717

New follower to this thread, looking at booking a DVC room for our first stay at AKL in Jan 2018. Hoping for a little advice about which area to stay in. We will be staying with 5 people total, including 2 kids ages 4 and 7 so probably a 1 BD. I've read a few different reviews saying Kidani is better for kids but wondering what the real experts have to say. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## erionm

dzak1717 said:


> New follower to this thread, looking at booking a DVC room for our first stay at AKL in Jan 2018. Hoping for a little advice about which area to stay in. We will be staying with 5 people total, including 2 kids ages 4 and 7 so probably a 1 BD. I've read a few different reviews saying Kidani is better for kids but wondering what the real experts have to say. Any help is greatly appreciated.


The 1-bedrooms in Kidani Village are approx. 100 sq feet larger than those (in the same view category) in Jambo House.  Also, the KV 1-bedrooms have 2 full bathrooms while the JH 1-bedrooms only have 1 bath.


----------



## RachelTori

dzak1717 said:


> New follower to this thread, looking at booking a DVC room for our first stay at AKL in Jan 2018. Hoping for a little advice about which area to stay in. We will be staying with 5 people total, including 2 kids ages 4 and 7 so probably a 1 BD. I've read a few different reviews saying Kidani is better for kids but wondering what the real experts have to say. Any help is greatly appreciated.





erionm said:


> The 1-bedrooms in Kidani Village are approx. 100 sq feet larger than those (in the same view category) in Jambo House.  Also, the KV 1-bedrooms have 2 full bathrooms while the JH 1-bedrooms only have 1 bath.



I love Jambo, but the villas at Kidani are definitely nicer.  Kidani was built specifically as a DVC resort; Jambo's rooms were retro-fitted to accommodate DVC villas. 

Jambo's location might be a bit more desirable, but the pool at Kidani is better (especially for families with young kids).

In addition to the 2 full bathrooms in the Kidani 1-bedroom, the balconies are accessible from both the living room and the master bedroom.


----------



## drusba

dzak1717 said:


> New follower to this thread, looking at booking a DVC room for our first stay at AKL in Jan 2018. Hoping for a little advice about which area to stay in. We will be staying with 5 people total, including 2 kids ages 4 and 7 so probably a 1 BD. I've read a few different reviews saying Kidani is better for kids but wondering what the real experts have to say. Any help is greatly appreciated.



Depends on preferences. neither is a bad decision.

As far as the room itself goes, the Kidani 1BR wins hands down because it is larger than Jambo's 1BR, has more closet space, has two bathrooms (ideal if you have 5), one serving the living room area and one connected to the master bedroom, while Jambo has one that is not connected to the master bedroom (from the bedroom you need to cross a hallway that can be seen from the living room). Nevertheless the Jambo 1BR is OK for five since it also has the extra pull-out twin size chair. 

The Kidani pool with its elaborate water play area is ideal for a 4 and 7 year old, but Jambo pool is ideal for adults. However, you should likely not consider the pool as a factor since in January you face a substantial risk of not being able to use it.

If you have a rental car, Kidani is also a winner with its under-building parking lot that runs close to the length of the building, and with three elevators along each of the two wings, you can always park fairly close to your room. The Jambo lot is a large parking area outside and across the street from the Jambo front entrance.

Jambo has the advantage of a larger lobby, much large store, and three restaurants, Jiko, a very good but expensive table service, Boma, one the best buffet restaurants on site, and Mara, a good counter service with lots of seating, including some outside, not far from the pool area. Kidani has only a table service restaurant Sanaa, but it is one of the best and now has a breakfast service. You can, of course, use the facilities at either building regardless of which one you are staying in but it is about 1/2 mile trip front door to front door (there is a minivan that runs continuously from one resort to the other that you can catch outside the lobby)

With Jambo, you can end up with a long walk from room to lobby, restaurants, store, pool. and buses. However, with Kidani, you can end up with the longest walk in any hotel in the world (the earth, not just WDW) from room to lobby, restaurants, store, and buses (imagine yourself at the base of World Showcase after coming over the bridge from Future World; now walk to Germany; that is about the same distance you can have from bus stop to end room on the north wing at Kidani. You can make requests for locations at either building but there is no guarantee.


----------



## dzak1717

Thank you all for your input, that was the info I was hoping for. I can't wait for our first stay here and will keep reading up on the message board. I think Kidani will win out for the room size and the bathroom/layout.


----------



## drcoulsey

_I will be staying at Jambo in a savanna view studio in May.  I really want to see giraffes from my balcony.  When I make my online check-in, what area shall I request?_


----------



## hollydolly08

Hello 
I'm not sure if I should ask here or the regular resort thread... we are not DVC... but, will be staying at a 1 bedroom Value villa in the Jambo House this coming May. Do any of know if the Value villas have a washer & dryer? 
Thank you


----------



## drusba

hollydolly08 said:


> Hello
> I'm not sure if I should ask here or the regular resort thread... we are not DVC... but, will be staying at a 1 bedroom Value villa in the Jambo House this coming May. Do any of know if the Value villas have a washer & dryer?
> Thank you



All the DVC 1BRs have a w/d including the values at AKL


----------



## hollydolly08

Great... thank you!


----------



## thebigman65

Have an upcoming trip  at Kidani with the family, and I was thinking of doing the Starlight Safari.  Does anyone have an comments or reviews on this?  Is if worth the $75 each?

Thanks!


----------



## Kim Gillihan

well, my 300 points contract I was hoping to get got taken by disney!!  So, I am back at it again..... thinking of maybe splitting points between 2 resorts .... maybe akv and bay lake but worried about booking availabliity of say a grand villa at akv at 7 months.. because I would need all points saved and borrowed to make that happen..... thoughts?

Thanks so much, KIM


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kim Gillihan said:


> well, my 300 points contract I was hoping to get got taken by disney!!  So, I am back at it again..... thinking of maybe splitting points between 2 resorts .... maybe akv and bay lake but worried about booking availabliity of say a grand villa at akv at 7 months.. because I would need all points saved and borrowed to make that happen..... thoughts?
> 
> Thanks so much, KIM



What time of year are you planning on traveling?


----------



## Kim Gillihan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> What time of year are you planning on traveling?


anytime school is out... we love thanksgiving, weather etc.  But I can see us doing summer, spring break, holidays... etc.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kim Gillihan said:


> anytime school is out... we love thanksgiving, weather etc.  But I can see us doing summer, spring break, holidays... etc.



So these are the thoughts _I'd_ have when thinking about where I'd be able to stay at for those times.

Summer - especially if you are flexible with any time from June to August will have availability at both BLT (definitely lakeview) and AKV in 1BR's and some 2BR's.  So that could be your time to stay either at BLT with AKV points or vice versa or really any points.  A difficulty in splitting up points IMO is the difficulty of getting GV's over Thanksgiving.  As I mentioned in another thread I think I'd want to own where ever it is I wanted to do that and have enough points either with banking/borrowing to cover that reservation or the 2 2BR's that you mentioned.  If you did a split purchase I'd be certain to cover the Thanksgiving stay. 

So maybe all the points at AKV will still be just fine as it sounds like that may be the location you'd like to do the GV's at and then use AKV points for BLT or other resorts during any summer travel.  Holidays and other breaks may end up at whatever your home resort is though so I'd be happy with it.  And then you never know what might be open at 7 months -spring break could have decent possibility to stay elsewhere.  If you wouldn't be happy if you ended up at AKV many of your stays and BLT would make you happier consider that it's approx $6,000 difference for the purchase of 300 points (albeit those 300 can go further at AKV than BLT).  Spread out over 20 years of ownership that's $300/year so not that bad even though it's a bigger hit to start out.  In the end though - with summer and spring travel you will have opportunities to stay at many of the resorts with whatever points you purchase.  

We have our favorites but we also like to stay at different resorts.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So these are the thoughts _I'd_ have when thinking about where I'd be able to stay at for those times.
> 
> Summer - especially if you are flexible with any time from June to August will have availability at both BLT (definitely lakeview) and AKV in 1BR's and some 2BR's.  So that could be your time to stay either at BLT with AKV points or vice versa or really any points.  A difficulty in splitting up points IMO is the difficulty of getting GV's over Thanksgiving.  As I mentioned in another thread I think I'd want to own where ever it is I wanted to do that and have enough points either with banking/borrowing to cover that reservation or the 2 2BR's that you mentioned.  If you did a split purchase I'd be certain to cover the Thanksgiving stay.
> 
> So maybe all the points at AKV will still be just fine as it sounds like that may be the location you'd like to do the GV's at and then use AKV points for BLT or other resorts during any summer travel.  Holidays and other breaks may end up at whatever your home resort is though so I'd be happy with it.  And then you never know what might be open at 7 months -spring break could have decent possibility to stay elsewhere.  If you wouldn't be happy if you ended up at AKV many of your stays and BLT would make you happier consider that it's approx $6,000 difference for the purchase of 300 points (albeit those 300 can go further at AKV than BLT).  Spread out over 20 years of ownership that's $300/year so not that bad even though it's a bigger hit to start out.  In the end though - with summer and spring travel you will have opportunities to stay at many of the resorts with whatever points you purchase.
> 
> We have our favorites but we also like to stay at different resorts.


Great points and I think that is exactly why I made my first decisio to by AKV.... the thing with the GV booking is if I do split my points I would have to wait until 7 months to book it.... I can't imagine I wouldn't be happy with AKV, staying there if it was my only choice but I do want to try other resorts for sure.  I hear ya 6k over 20 years not too bad... if you look at it that way!!  I have lots to think about but I do feel that buying only AKV can still work just fine for us!  thanks so much for trying to help me


----------



## lovetotraveltx

We have a savannah view Kadani Studio booked in September. If we want to be near elevator and on a good Savannah, what area of the resort should we try to request? Thank you!


----------



## twinklebug

lovetotraveltx said:


> We have a savannah view Kadani Studio booked in September. If we want to be near elevator and on a good Savannah, what area of the resort should we try to request? Thank you!


I always request Sunset Savanna as it has the most animals and Disney does a good job of bringing them down to the far ends of the loops for feeding.
I also request "low floor" in order to be closer to the animals. Note though, the high floors give some magnificent views, and from some angles even a glimpse of the DHS fireworks over the tops of the trees, it's a personal preference. 
Elevators are all over the resort, so no need to request "near elevator".


----------



## meohmy

I would also be interested in opinions on the nighttime safari, if anyone has been.

Thank you.


----------



## drusba

lovetotraveltx said:


> We have a savannah view Kadani Studio booked in September. If we want to be near elevator and on a good Savannah, what area of the resort should we try to request? Thank you!



Sunset Savanna has 80% of all savanna view rooms and has giraffes, Pembe has no giraffes; thus first request should be for Sunset Savanna view. Your second request depends on what you would like to be near. If you would like to be near the pool (north wing), request near the pool or near the Rafiki elevator (down that elevator to ground floor gives you shortest walk from building to a gate to the pool area). If instead you want to be close to the bus station, request near community hall or near the Timon elevator (down that elevator to second floor gives you very short walk to door that leads directly to bus station).

Couple things not to ask for: (a) "near an elevator": since there are three elevators along each wing, that general request is pointless because every room in the building is fairly close to an elevator; if you want to be near an elevator in a particlar area of the resort, you need to name the particular elevator like above; (b) "near the lobby": the building is 2/3 mile long and rooms near the end of the wings can be a 1/3 mile from the lobby; the walk is forever, particularly when returning to your room after a long day in a park; the result is that everyone who has a far away room now requests near the lobby, which is also a request that can be made by anyone since it is in the online request section for check-in; the result is that many do not succeed in getting that request and end up being stuck in a room near the end of a wing. The requests I noted above would leave you not far from the lobby.


----------



## thebigman65

thebigman65 said:


> Have an upcoming trip  at Kidani with the family, and I was thinking of doing the Starlight Safari.  Does anyone have an comments or reviews on this?  Is if worth the $75 each?
> 
> Thanks!





meohmy said:


> I would also be interested in opinions on the nighttime safari, if anyone has been.
> 
> Thank you.



Anybody have opinions on this?  Nobody has done this?


----------



## mickeymom629

deleted


----------



## hjvigz72

thebigman65 said:


> Have an upcoming trip  at Kidani with the family, and I was thinking of doing the Starlight Safari.  Does anyone have an comments or reviews on this?  Is if worth the $75 each?
> 
> Thanks!



YES! We did it on 1/2/17. Very informative, the night vision goggles are pretty cool too. We were up close and personal to many of the animals (no touching of course), and knowing that a portion of the money you pay goes into the conservation fund is a plus as well.


----------



## momtwoboys

what has been your favorite Value studio? in the pool view side? 7 days till we check in!


----------



## twinklebug

momtwoboys said:


> what has been your favorite Value studio? in the pool view side? 7 days till we check in!


With a pool view, all the value rooms are pretty much the same: tree branches. There are a few that may peek out between the trees, but that changes from year to year as the trees grow.


----------



## meryll83

I've just been reading about the Kilimanjaro Club concierge option for DVC rooms here - is there ever any availability for this at 7 months out where AKV is not your home resort?
It'd be a studio we'd be looking at, next October...


----------



## erionm

meryll83 said:


> I've just been reading about the Kilimanjaro Club concierge option for DVC rooms here - is there ever any availability for this at 7 months out where AKV is not your home resort?
> It'd be a studio we'd be looking at, next October...


It's possible, but most likely only if someone cancels their reservation.  There are only 5 2-bedroom lock-offs (studio & 1-bedroom w/interior connecting door) that make up the DVC portion of Concierge Level at AKV.


----------



## disneydreamer781

This October will be our first time at AKV. Have been there a couple of times with once being for dinner last December (GORGEOUS!) but have never stayed. We got a split stay between AKV and BWV. We're staying in a Savanna view Studio at Kidani. I really wanted a 1 BR at Kidani but with a 9 night trip it just wasn't possible with only 1 bedrooms available at BWV. Still, one more resort to cross off my list! I'm a DVC member and I've also waitlisted Jambo House. I think I would prefer JH in a studio and KV in a 1 BR. Yes, I got a look at those bathrooms! How close are JH and KV anyway? Walkable?


----------



## mickeymom629

disneydreamer781 said:


> ... How close are JH and KV anyway? Walkable?



Very walkable - about 10 minutes along an outside path.  There is also a shuttle, though we've never taken it.


----------



## disneydreamer781

mickeymom629 said:


> Very walkable - about 10 minutes along an outside path.  There is also a shuttle, though we've never taken it.


----------



## drusba

disneydreamer781 said:


> This October will be our first time at AKV. Have been there a couple of times with once being for dinner last December (GORGEOUS!) but have never stayed. We got a split stay between AKV and BWV. We're staying in a Savanna view Studio at Kidani. I really wanted a 1 BR at Kidani but with a 9 night trip it just wasn't possible with only 1 bedrooms available at BWV. Still, one more resort to cross off my list! I'm a DVC member and I've also waitlisted Jambo House. I think I would prefer JH in a studio and KV in a 1 BR. Yes, I got a look at those bathrooms! How close are JH and KV anyway? Walkable?



How far you have to walk to get to Jambo from Kidani depends heavily on where your room is. Walking distance from front door at Kidani to front door at Jambo is about 1/2 mile. However, the Kidani building is about 2/3 mile long. Kidani has two wings, north and south. If you have a room near the end of the north wing, your distance to the front door at Jambo is is about 5/6 mile. On the other hand if you are way down the hall on the south wing near the Zazu elevator (last elevator on that wing and provides exit to ground level for walking to Jambo), you are only about 1/4 mile from the front door at Jambo. Be aware that there is a continuously operating shuttle (minivan) that runs between the two resorts, front door to front door.


----------



## Yarbogash

Looking to book for next December 7-10 at Jambo, studio or 1 br. We have stayed at Kidani before. Kids and I loved it but my wife was not a fan of the walk from our room to the lobby. Didn't start well because our first room was at the farthest end and lights in the main room did not work. So we walked and walked to the room, then all the way back and then down the other end to our new room.

At Jambo would club level be the best bet of being close to the lobby? I understand views from cl are not the best but might be worth it. Any other suggestions for getting what we want?


----------



## erionm

Yarbogash said:


> At Jambo would club level be the best bet of being close to the lobby? I understand views from cl are not the best but might be worth it. Any other suggestions for getting what we want?


The DVC Club Level rooms are on the 6th floor above the Jambo House lobby.  The map in this LINK shows the 5th floor of JH.  The CL rooms are directly above the rooms numbered 5202-5209 & 5401-5406.  The CL Lounge occupies the space above the rooms numbered 5101-5106.  There are no other rooms on the 6th floor.

The Values which are along the Giraffe & Ostrich Trails are close to the lobby, as are many Standard View Villas.  Some Standard View Villas were previously classified as Savanna View, but reclassified due to having a limited or poor view of the savanna.  The white spaces near the values are hotel rooms that DVC did not take over.


----------



## Yarbogash

erionm said:


> The DVC Club Level rooms are on the 6th floor above the Jambo House lobby.  The map in this LINK shows the 5th floor of JH.  The CL rooms are directly above the rooms numbered 5202-5209 & 5401-5406.  The CL Lounge occupies the space above the rooms numbered 5101-5106.  There are no other rooms on the 6th floor.
> 
> The Values which are along the Giraffe & Ostrich Trails are close to the lobby, as are many Standard View Villas.  Some Standard View Villas were previously classified as Savanna View, but reclassified due to having a limited or poor view of the savanna.  The white spaces near the values are hotel rooms that DVC did not take over.



That is exactly what I needed to see. Tyvm!


----------



## erionm

Yarbogash said:


> That is exactly what I needed to see. Tyvm!


Forgot to include that many of the Standard Views face the Uzima Pool.


----------



## JETSDAD

We are officially owners here now.  Had hoped that we could make our first visit as owners at our home resort but had points expiring soon so booked elsewhere.  We then booked our first home visit for December in a value 1 BR.  Happy to be on board here as both an AKV owner and lover!


----------



## twinklebug

Welcome Home JetsDad! 

I traded in my 1br Value room for a 2br Savanna View when all my (adult-ish) kids indicated they'd be joining me. They're happy we have a savanna view, I'm happy to have the extra bathroom at Kidani


----------



## jessrose18

Hello!  I rented dvc points for jambo value studio, my stay is next week.  I know there are pool view, savannah view, and parking lot.  My touringplans subscription is offering to send a fax to the resort to req a room view (i would love savannah of course).  I know dvc tends to only work with the point owner.  i dont want to piss anyone off at the resort.  Is it ok to have the fax sent req a certain view as a point renter?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## JETSDAD

jessrose18 said:


> Hello!  I rented dvc points for jambo value studio, my stay is next week.  I know there are pool view, savannah view, and parking lot.  My touringplans subscription is offering to send a fax to the resort to req a room view (i would love savannah of course).  I know dvc tends to only work with the point owner.  i dont want to piss anyone off at the resort.  Is it ok to have the fax sent req a certain view as a point renter?  Thanks for any advice!



I don't believe you can make location requests with value rooms (based on previous posts on here).


----------



## tinabina919

Hubby and I will be back here for F&W, the first week of October. We had a split stay here in January and loved it. Very excited!


----------



## twinklebug

JETSDAD said:


> I don't believe you can make location requests with value rooms (based on previous posts on here).


Correct. You get the luck of the draw when staying in the value category rooms.
Note, I was told that the room assigners do their job about two weeks out. Which means anyone checking in next week already has a room assigned to them now. Doesn't matter which category.


----------



## princessbride6205

Just booked our January trip! So excited to finally get back "home" after a couple years staying in other resorts.


----------



## cruisin5

Would booking a standard room put us close to the lobby?  We won't be arriving until at least 9 pm and will be leaving the next morning after breakfast, both meals will be from The Mara so I'l love to minimize the walking if possible.  Any way to guarantee a pool view?  I'm afraid booking SV then requesting "near lobby" won't be sufficient.


----------



## drusba

cruisin5 said:


> Would booking a standard room put us close to the lobby?  We won't be arriving until at least 9 pm and will be leaving the next morning after breakfast, both meals will be from The Mara so I'l love to minimize the walking if possible.  Any way to guarantee a pool view?  I'm afraid booking SV then requesting "near lobby" won't be sufficient.



I am assuming you are booking the Jambo building. Originally all the standards were pool view but then DVC converted a number of savanna views to standard. The result of that now means there are actually more standard views in other areas of the building than around the pool, see this map for location of standards at Jambo http://i.imgur.com/G2qaSva.png. There is no way to guarantee you will be close to pool because all location requests are not guaranteed. Moreover, requesting "near lobby" includes a number of rooms that are not pool view. If you want pool view request pool view and hope you get it; likewise if you want close to lobby, request near lobby and hope you get it.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Jambo!  I need help with a Jambo House 1BR Savannah View room request.

Last time we stayed at Kidani and the view from our studio was antelope and birds. This time we would like to see giraffe and zebras!  

Any suggestions for a room request?  The pics on Touring Plans are very limited.

Also, is it sufficient enough to put the room request thru Touring Plans and/or should I also place the request in the online check in?

Thanks!


----------



## BowlingAriel

Thank you for this thread!   I love Type A people who put all the info in one spot.

We are DVC members since 2010 - bought California (DD was cast member at time discount) & we own a business so planning something a year out is never an option.
We are addicted to OKW - Love Love Love their rooms.  How does Kidani Village compare?  We booked a 1bdrm Savannah view for May 29-31  I know, I know its gonna be packed with Avatar opening.
Does a 1bdrm have a full size washer & dryer?   The Jet tub?
I've read to ask for Sunset Savannah for best Giraffe viewing.  
How is the restaurant in the Village?

What else do I need to know.

Thanks in advance
Happy May <3


----------



## jsrowdon

We are new to DVC and recently booked our first trip to Kidani Savanna view Studio. What kind of room requests should we put in? Would love to be able to see giraffe from the room. Is it better to try to get something closer to Jambo house or the Kidani lobby?

Also, when do you normally put in your room requests? At the time of booking, closer to the date of the trip, or does it even matter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

JETSDAD said:


> We are officially owners here now.  Had hoped that we could make our first visit as owners at our home resort but had points expiring soon so booked elsewhere.  We then booked our first home visit for December in a value 1 BR.  Happy to be on board here as both an AKV owner and lover!


Wow, you were able to get december?  thats pretty good isn't it?  I think we are now shooting for Spring break since it will be another 45 days or so till I can hopefully book!  So exciting...


----------



## JETSDAD

Kim Gillihan said:


> Wow, you were able to get december?  thats pretty good isn't it?  I think we are now shooting for Spring break since it will be another 45 days or so till I can hopefully book!  So exciting...



I'm still working on figuring out what will be available when. Thankfully I was able to book before the 7 month period opened for December but I was surprised that a value room was open for a week straight (maybe that's normal, I don't know lol).


----------



## twinklebug

JETSDAD said:


> I'm still working on figuring out what will be available when. Thankfully I was able to book before the 7 month period opened for December but I was surprised that a value room was open for a week straight (maybe that's normal, I don't know lol).


I'm pretty sure you got the Value 1 bedroom unit I cancelled 
Never give up looking!


----------



## JETSDAD

twinklebug said:


> I'm pretty sure you got the Value 1 bedroom unit I cancelled
> Never give up looking!


Thank you!!  Lol.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Somewhere, someone gave me tips on requesting a deluxe studio savannah view close to the elevator and with a good view of Giraffes.  They said to ask for a certain section rather than just near the elevator.  Appreciate your help!


----------



## bwbuddy5

I'm sure I've read this, but can't find it -- how many 2 bedroom villas are in Jambo and in Kidani?  Do both have options on lower floors? (tried the tool at Touring Plans, but didn't see a 2 bedroom villa listing other than club in Jambo).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bwbuddy5 said:


> I'm sure I've read this, but can't find it -- how many 2 bedroom villas are in Jambo and in Kidani?  Do both have options on lower floors? (tried the tool at Touring Plans, but didn't see a 2 bedroom villa listing other than club in Jambo).



Here are the stats on AKV from the Resource Center that is located at the top of the threads on all the DVC boards:

_"AKV - 46 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 140 Dedicated 2BR villas - 250 Lockoffs - 22 GVs. 134 villas within Jambo House at AKL (46 Dedicated Studios, 82 Lockoff 2BRs, 6 GVs) and 324 villas in Kidani Village (140 Dedicated 2BRs, 168 Lockoff 2BRs, 16 GVs) for a total of 458 Villas / 708 Max. Available"_

Jambo rooms are all lock-offs as you see and all on the 5th floor.

Kidani has both dedicated and lock-off 2BRs.  Technically the lowest floor there is the second floor as the "underground" parking is actually ground level.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here are the stats on AKV from the Resource Center that is located at the top of the threads on all the DVC boards:
> 
> _"AKV - 46 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 140 Dedicated 2BR villas - 250 Lockoffs - 22 GVs. 134 villas within Jambo House at AKL (46 Dedicated Studios, 82 Lockoff 2BRs, 6 GVs) and 324 villas in Kidani Village (140 Dedicated 2BRs, 168 Lockoff 2BRs, 16 GVs) for a total of 458 Villas / 708 Max. Available"_
> 
> Jambo rooms are all lock-offs as you see and all on the 5th floor.
> 
> Kidani has both dedicated and lock-off 2BRs.  Technically the lowest floor there is the second floor as the "underground" parking is actually ground level.




What does that mean "lock off"?  We have a 1BR booked at Jambo.......


----------



## erionm

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> What does that mean "lock off"?  We have a 1BR booked at Jambo.......


From the "Home Resort Rules & Regulations":
Some two-bedroom Vacation Homes at the DVC Resorts have a "lock-off" capability. Two-bedroom lock-off Vacation Homes have two doors between the second bedroom and the rest of the Vacation Home. These doors can be closed and locked independently, creating separate "studio" and "one bedroom" Vacation Homes. The studio typically features a kitchenette and a private porch. Two-bedroom lock-off Vacation Homes and dedicated two-bedroom Vacation Homes have the same Vacation Point reservation values. Home Resort Vacation Point reservation values for studios and one-bedroom Vacation Homes are shown on the Vacation Points Chart.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> What does that mean "lock off"?  We have a 1BR booked at Jambo.......



Just that you'll have a connecting door in your villa to a studio.  Each side has it's own locking door so you have complete control over it being locked.   At Jambo if I recall correctly the connecting door is usually located just as you come into your villa.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Some people like Jambo over Kadani.  We stayed at Jambo for the Concierge use.  But, personally, I prefer the dedicated 2 bedrooms.  It's more homey and bigger kitchen, table, etc.

Also, one more bathroom, I think?


----------



## FSU Girl

If I won't be arriving until around 9pm on my check-in night at Kidani will there still be people at the front desk or will I have to go to Jambo to check-In?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

FSU Girl said:


> If I won't be arriving until around 9pm on my check-in night at Kidani will there still be people at the front desk or will I have to go to Jambo to check-In?



You will check in at Kidani.  It is staffed 24 hours.


----------



## bwbuddy5

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You will check in at Kidani.  It is staffed 24 hours.



If sent magic bands in advance, don't they give you the option of texting you when your room is ready, so you can bypass check-in all together and head straight to the room?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bwbuddy5 said:


> If sent magic bands in advance, don't they give you the option of texting you when your room is ready, so you can bypass check-in all together and head straight to the room?



Yes and the person who wasn't there could be left on the reservation if you had the occupancy and heading straight to the room was that important but it's easy to get a band at the front desk and I'd recommend that vs trying to use someone else's band.


----------



## FSU Girl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You will check in at Kidani.  It is staffed 24 hours.


Thank you! I was a little worried since I don't normally arrive so late


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

These little piggies will be cute to see when they get out on the savanna!   From the Disney Parks Blog - 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...are-born-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-lodge/?dpb


----------



## kungaloosh22

KAT4DISNEY said:


> These little piggies will be cute to see when they get out on the savanna!   From the Disney Parks Blog -
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...are-born-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-lodge/?dpb



These guys are too cute for words! I want Sunset Savannah at Kidani, for giraffes, but the Red River Hogs of Pembe would help me get over the lack of giraffes if I ever did get a Pembe room. Assuming I could even see them, that is.


----------



## BethanyF

drusba said:


> You cannot make location requests with value rooms; it is luck of the draw. There are no DVC rooms at Jambo facing the front of the building where the bus station is so you do not have the risk. See this map http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html.  The value rooms are the ones in color on the Ostrich and Giraffe Trails. Only two of the 2BR lock-offs face the front of the building/parking lot and they are in an area where you do not have any loud noises going on, and between them and the parking lot are many trees and bushes essentially blocking any real view of the parking lot. Half the rest of the rooms face the Sunset Savanna and half the pool; getting savanna view is a plus but, again, you cannot make a location request.


So if I am looking at this correctly, the value rooms are all pretty close to the lobby?  Are there any animals on the ostrich or giraffe trails?

Of course it depends on availability, but we are trying to figure out what kind of 2BR we want.  I don't have enough points for savanna view, so that's not an option.  Now the choice is Kidani or Jambo.  I want to be close to the lobby, no matter which side we choose.  I like the idea of 3 bathrooms at Kidani, but on the other hand I like having so many more amenities at Jambo.  There will only be 4 of us, but we need 3 sleeping rooms since it will be me & DH, DS (19) and DS's girlfriend (for a few of our nights) - and they are NOT sharing a room.


----------



## drusba

BethanyF said:


> So if I am looking at this correctly, the value rooms are all pretty close to the lobby?  Are there any animals on the ostrich or giraffe trails?
> 
> Of course it depends on availability, but we are trying to figure out what kind of 2BR we want.  I don't have enough points for savanna view, so that's not an option.  Now the choice is Kidani or Jambo.  I want to be close to the lobby, no matter which side we choose.  I like the idea of 3 bathrooms at Kidani, but on the other hand I like having so many more amenities at Jambo.  There will only be 4 of us, but we need 3 sleeping rooms since it will be me & DH, DS (19) and DS's girlfriend (for a few of our nights) - and they are NOT sharing a room.



There are no animals along Giraffe Trail; value rooms there overlook the pool. The value rooms on Ostrich Trail, other than the two 2BR lock-offs that face the parking lot, face the southern end of Sunset Savanna and you do see animals, although it is often only a limited number that show up at that end of the savanna when they show up at all.

All 2BRs at Jambo are lock-offs and thus all value 2BRs are a combination of a studio and 1BR. Be aware in making plans that the value studios (and thus the 2BRs) tend to book full year round close to 11 months out and about 60% of that time is at exactly 8 a.m. eastern at 11 months out (including essentially all of the time between late Sep and marathon weekend in Jan).

If you are able to go standard view rather than value, Jambo has a lot of standard 2BR lock-offs that were converted from savanna view, see this map: http://i.imgur.com/G2qaSva.png One possible request you can make to have a decent chance of getting a standard with a savanna view is to ask for a room along Kudo Trail (the left side of the U-shaped building because all standards along that trail are those converted from savanna view and thus have a savanna view (just not ideal ones). Also be aware that the desire to be close to the lobby at Jambo is one you should abandon if you want a standard room at Jambo that is converted from savanna view; the views from rooms close to lobby are the ones with not so good savanna views even if you have a savanna view room.

There are also standard rooms at Kidani that were converted from savanna view and have a Pembe Savanna view. To possibly get one of those if booking standard, request near the Pumba elevator. However, be aware that the standards that were converted and have a savanna view are far from the lobby, including anything near the Pumba elevator.


----------



## BethanyF

thanks for the info it helps a lot.  
I am not really concerned about having an animal view, I was just curious about the view from the values on the different trails.  I have enough points for a standard view; so if I can't get a value it's not a problem.  Saving 30 points would be nice though :




drusba said:


> There are no animals along Giraffe Trail; value rooms there overlook the pool. The value rooms on Ostrich Trail, other than the two 2BR lock-offs that face the parking lot, face the southern end of Sunset Savanna and you do see animals, although it is often only a limited number that show up at that end of the savanna when they show up at all........


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Is there such a thing as close to the lobby or elevator but good savanah view in a studio at Kadani?  If so, what do I ask for ?  Thank you!


----------



## Willow1213

Any advice for traveling with a toddler at Kidani? He's too big for a pack & play, but is still in a crib at home. Do full size cribs exist? Also, any advice on diaper trash? Is there a way to take out our own trash daily?


----------



## TeeterTots

Willow1213 said:


> Any advice for traveling with a toddler at Kidani? He's too big for a pack & play, but is still in a crib at home. Do full size cribs exist? Also, any advice on diaper trash? Is there a way to take out our own trash daily?


I do believe they have cribs by request and there is a roll of garbage bags in each can. Tie the diaper up and take it to the designated trash room.


----------



## Matty B13

TeeterTots said:


> I do believe they have cribs by request and there is a roll of garbage bags in each can. Tie the diaper up and take it to the designated trash room.


We were just there and I didn't see a designated trash room?  Where are they?


----------



## TeeterTots

Matty B13 said:


> We were just there and I didn't see a designated trash room?  Where are they?


I'm not familiar with Kidani but DVC members at Jambo have a trash and recycling room next to the laundry.


----------



## Matty B13

Willow1213 said:


> Any advice for traveling with a toddler at Kidani? He's too big for a pack & play, but is still in a crib at home. Do full size cribs exist? Also, any advice on diaper trash? Is there a way to take out our own trash daily?


We use the plastic bags from the grocery stores to wrap up diapers. It's a great way to reuse them.


----------



## LisaS

Matty B13 said:


> We were just there and I didn't see a designated trash room?  Where are they?


On our recent stay at Kidani, we happened to be a few doors away from one of the trash rooms.  There was a sign on the door (it just said "Trash Room") but I don't recall seeing any hallway signs pointing the way so if not for the fact that we walked past it on the way to the elevator, I'm not sure I would have know where it was.  Given the long hallways, I hope there is more than one per floor!


----------



## twinklebug

Willow1213 said:


> Any advice for traveling with a toddler at Kidani? He's too big for a pack & play, but is still in a crib at home. Do full size cribs exist? Also, any advice on diaper trash? Is there a way to take out our own trash daily?


Housekeeping has bed rails. Just call from your room phone and they'll bring them up.
I never liked bed rails though as my son would roll right over those at home. Best bet for me was an air mattress, that way if he rolled off he wasn't falling far.

Trash rooms are dispersed throughout the resort. Just ask the front desk where your nearest one is located, or housekeeping can tell you when they bring the bed rails up. I believe they're near each set of elevators, but don't quote me on that... it's been 3 years since we stayed in Kidani (dry spell to be broken this year  )


----------



## jedz007

Willow1213 said:


> Any advice for traveling with a toddler at Kidani? He's too big for a pack & play, but is still in a crib at home. Do full size cribs exist? Also, any advice on diaper trash? Is there a way to take out our own trash daily?



Not that you would want to here this we just walked all the Dirty diapers to the trash room.  We would keep a bag for the number 1s but all number 2s went straight to the trash room.


----------



## Willow1213

jedz007 said:


> Not that you would want to here this we just walked all the Dirty diapers to the trash room.  We would keep a bag for the number 1s but all number 2s went straight to the trash room.



We usually carry smaller baggies to tie up the dirty stuff, just wanted to make sure there was a trash room for us to take them out ourselves. Thanks all!


----------



## Matty B13

You would think they would put a map in the room with the location of the trash and laundry room locations.  Maybe I missed it, but I'm sure housekeeping would have appreciated it.


----------



## erionm

DVCNews.com has the following in regards to trash/recyclables at AKV:


> Where can I take my recyclables?
> In Jambo House, just a few doors away from the laundry facilities is a room where you can take recyclables.
> In Kidani Village trash/recycle facilities are located in the middle of each resort segment.​


​http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/animal-kingdom-villas/faqs-3607


----------



## AdventureMom+1

I am a new DVC owner and planning my 2018 trip to AKL. Advice on choosing a Value Studio at the end of March or a Concierge Studio at the end of April? Is Concierge worth the extra points? Weather/Parks in March vs April? It will just be myself and my 4 year old and we will be spending about half of our week at the resort


----------



## Matty B13

AdventureMom+1 said:


> I am a new DVC owner and planning my 2018 trip to AKL. Advice on choosing a Value Studio at the end of March or a Concierge Studio at the end of April? Is Concierge worth the extra points? Weather/Parks in March vs April? It will just be myself and my 4 year old and we will be spending about half of our week at the resort



I just tried to get a 2 BR value in April, and had no luck, the Concierge 2BR was available but we didn't have enough points. We haven't stayed in a Concierge room so I don't know if it is worth the extra points.


----------



## zumbergc

About March or April. Whichever is farther away from easter is better, less crowded. The week immediately before and after are super crowded. It is spring break season too.


----------



## RachelTori

zumbergc said:


> About March or April. Whichever is farther away from easter is better, less crowded. The week immediately before and after are super crowded. It is spring break season too.



Also, if you have a DVC-discounted "Gold" Annual Pass, the week before and the week after Easter are blocked out for park entry.


----------



## NjMamaMouse

Matty B13 said:


> We use the plastic bags from the grocery stores to wrap up diapers. It's a great way to reuse them.


We do the same thing!


----------



## kmorlock

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here are the stats on AKV from the Resource Center that is located at the top of the threads on all the DVC boards:
> 
> _"AKV - 46 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 140 Dedicated 2BR villas - 250 Lockoffs - 22 GVs. 134 villas within Jambo House at AKL (46 Dedicated Studios, 82 Lockoff 2BRs, 6 GVs) and 324 villas in Kidani Village (140 Dedicated 2BRs, 168 Lockoff 2BRs, 16 GVs) for a total of 458 Villas / 708 Max. Available"_
> 
> Jambo rooms are all lock-offs as you see and all on the 5th floor.
> 
> Kidani has both dedicated and lock-off 2BRs.  Technically the lowest floor there is the second floor as the "underground" parking is actually ground level.


Thanks- Good to have an idea of how many room types there are overall.  I have no idea how I made the error but last Sunday booked a 2 bdrm at Kidani thinking it was a Dedicated.  Somehow, I ended up with a lock-off.  I clearly recall the RAT showing Standard 2bdrm, did not see anything about lock-off.  Well, during call to MS, found out it was indeed a lock-off.  Crossed fingers for WL to come thru...


----------



## lovetotraveltx

AdventureMom+1 said:


> I am a new DVC owner and planning my 2018 trip to AKL. Advice on choosing a Value Studio at the end of March or a Concierge Studio at the end of April? Is Concierge worth the extra points? Weather/Parks in March vs April? It will just be myself and my 4 year old and we will be spending about half of our week at the resort



We just tried concierge.  Have you ever done a lounge in a non disney resort?  We like them for the convenience of breakfast in the morning and drinks all day.  The AKL lodge has quite a spread.  Even little pbj sandwiches for your little one.  They have a cordial and dessert time between 8:00 and 10pm that might be nice for you at the end of the day. And, you also get daily housekeeping and nightly turn down service.  But, it's only on the Jambo side.  And, if you are going for the animals, the views are not great!


----------



## solstice621

We love AKL and are considering booking Kidani again but I have a random concern. The Bees! I've been stung twice there and my oldest is terrified of them. We love the splash area at Kidani, but it becomes not enjoyable when the bees become the focus. Is it just us that have this concern?


----------



## Matty B13

We got bit-up by something in early May, that caused my mother to have some good welts on her.  We weren't sure if they were bugs (no-seems/gnats) or bees.  My mother thought that she got bit at the playground at Jambo.  We got a lot of bits out on the balcony as well.  I not if insect spray will help.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

solstice621 said:


> We love AKL and are considering booking Kidani again but I have a random concern. The Bees! I've been stung twice there and my oldest is terrified of them. We love the splash area at Kidani, but it becomes not enjoyable when the bees become the focus. Is it just us that have this concern?



That's a hard one as I think you could run into bees anywhere.  Myself, I believe in and have always followed the rule of don't bother them and they won't bother you.  They may come looking around but that's it.  DH however fixates on them and can't think of much else - not allergic or anything but he's that way with flies and bees.  I really don't have much to suggest other than if there are bees around your balcony I believe they will spray if you call.  For the pool area I'm not certain though.

Oddly enough DH is the one that always comes back with bug bites from WDW too and never knows where he gets them.  Me - nothing.  I am one with the bugs.


----------



## LisaS

Matty B13 said:


> We got bit-up by something in early May, that caused my mother to have some good welts on her.  We weren't sure if they were bugs (no-seems/gnats) or bees.  My mother thought that she got bit at the playground at Jambo.  We got a lot of bits out on the balcony as well.  I not if insect spray will help.


We also got bit by something when out on the balcony in the evening. Definitely not bees. Never noticed any insects flying around but felt the bites as they occurred and unfortunately didn't have any After Bite with us to dab on the bites at the time.  I ended up with several little welts on my legs but they didn't bother me too much. DH's welts didn't bother him too much at the time but they got much bigger once we got home, itched like crazy and none of his usual remedies provided much relief.


----------



## twinklebug

I've never had problems with bugs on the balcony, only down at the pool area. The key to keeping the bees at bay (so I've heard) is to stay as far away as you can from the refill station and that sticky sweet smell. After the first attempt at sitting out in the sun and the constant flow of curious bees coming by while I read, I've given up. I will only sit at the pool area now if I'm at the bar 

It could be that while other resorts have more water areas to draw the bees away, AKL really has no outdoor water features (other than the watering troughs the animals use) and so they're also coming in for a drink.


----------



## BethanyF

LisaS said:


> didn't have any After Bite with us to dab on the bites at the time.


Naked Bee or Savannah Bee brand lip balms work almost as good as after bite stuff.  I never remember the after bite, but I almost always have lip balm on me.  Savannah Bee has a store at Disney Springs too


----------



## LisaS

BethanyF said:


> Naked Bee or Savannah Bee brand lip balms work almost as good as after bite stuff.  I never remember the after bite, but I almost always have lip balm on me.  Savannah Bee has a store at Disney Springs too


Thanks for the information!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LisaS said:


> We also got bit by something when out on the balcony in the evening. Definitely not bees. Never noticed any insects flying around but felt the bites as they occurred and unfortunately didn't have any After Bite with us to dab on the bites at the time.  I ended up with several little welts on my legs but they didn't bother me too much. DH's welts didn't bother him too much at the time but they got much bigger once we got home, itched like crazy and none of his usual remedies provided much relief.



Has he tried the hot spoon remedy?  If not that could be something to remember for the future.  Heat up a spoon and place it on the bite.  I find it helpful for mosquito bites and should be similar for other itchy bites I'd think.


----------



## LisaS

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Has he tried the hot spoon remedy?  If not that could be something to remember for the future.  Heat up a spoon and place it on the bite.  I find it helpful for mosquito bites and should be similar for other itchy bites I'd think.


I have never heard of this before but I'm intrigued. DH is a mosquito magnet so next time he gets a bite, I'm going to suggest he try this!


----------



## ppjluvsdvc

If we are staying on points in Jambo can we use the pool or at least look at the Kidani pool?  I am sure this has been answered before but did not find it in a search.  I know that the AKL is off limits on pool hopping but didn't know if that applied to the specific buildings within the AKL.  TIA


----------



## erionm

ppjluvsdvc said:


> If we are staying on points in Jambo can we use the pool or at least look at the Kidani pool?  I am sure this has been answered before but did not find it in a search.  I know that the AKL is off limits on pool hopping but didn't know if that applied to the specific buildings within the AKL.  TIA


Guests staying at AKL/AKV can use the standard amenities at either building.


----------



## ppjluvsdvc

Thank you! I was hoping that was the case.


----------



## TeeterTots

Staying in a standard 2BR 4/22-4/27. Are there any partial Savannah views? Good location suggestions. Taking my sisters family on their first trip to the world!


----------



## erionm

TeeterTots said:


> Staying in a standard 2BR 4/22-4/27. Are there any partial Savannah views? Good location suggestions. Taking my sisters family on their first trip to the world!


Jambo House or Kidani Village?


----------



## TeeterTots

erionm said:


> Jambo House or Kidani Village?


I'm sorry, Jambo!


----------



## erionm

TeeterTots said:


> Staying in a standard 2BR 4/22-4/27. Are there any partial Savannah views? Good location suggestions. Taking my sisters family on their first trip to the world!


There are a number of Jambo House villas that were reclassified from Savanna View to Standard View due to a limited savanna view or a view mainly of a people pen.  The reclassified rooms will face either the Sunset Savanna or the Uzima Savanna and many are where a wing of rooms shoots off of the main building.

http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5.php

I found this image and list of possible reclassified room numbers on another site:




5202, 5203, 5205, 5206, 5208, 5209 
5210, 5212, 5214, 5216, 5220, 5222
5228, 5230, 5232, 5234, 5238
5253, 5255, 5257, 5259, 5265, 5267

5322, 5324, 5328 
5343, 5345, 5347, 5349
5356, 5354, 5350, 5348, 5346, 5344
5372, 5374, 5380, 5382, 5384

Pool Views which have always been Standard View:
5584, 5582, 5580, 5574, 5572
5543, 5545, 5547, 5549, 5553, 5555
5550, 5548, 5546, 5544
5528, 5524, 5522


----------



## twinklebug

We need a map that overlays the people pens on the savanna views. While not very intrusive considering there is no guarentee of a savanna view at all with a standard view, it's good not to be surprised by the little dust bowls below when stepping out on to the balcony.


----------



## inkedupmomma

Is there something like this for Kidani? Have a 2 bedroom standard view over there and wondering if there are any gems i should consider requesting (knowing full well i likely wont get it lol!) Any other tips for room suggestions? First time staying here, first time in a 2 bedroom. First trip for my mom! We will be driving and have our vehicle if this helps at all.



erionm said:


> There are a number of Jambo House villas that were reclassified from Savanna View to Standard View due to a limited savanna view or a view mainly of a people pen.  The reclassified rooms will face either the Sunset Savanna or the Uzima Savanna and many are where a wing of rooms shoots off of the main building.
> 
> 
> 5202, 5203, 5205, 5206, 5208, 5209
> 5210, 5212, 5214, 5216, 5220, 5222
> 5228, 5230, 5232, 5234, 5238
> 5253, 5255, 5257, 5259, 5265, 5267
> 
> 5322, 5324, 5328
> 5343, 5345, 5347, 5349
> 5356, 5354, 5350, 5348, 5346, 5344
> 5372, 5374, 5380, 5382, 5384
> 
> Pool Views which have always been Standard View:
> 5584, 5582, 5580, 5574, 5572
> 5543, 5545, 5547, 5549, 5553, 5555
> 5550, 5548, 5546, 5544
> 5528, 5524, 5522


----------



## elrod1

Are there Keurigs in the Kidani Villas?


----------



## LisaS

elrod1 said:


> Are there Keurigs in the Kidani Villas?


No. They have a Mister Coffee style coffee maker that takes flat bottomed filters.


----------



## DisneyAngel12

Will be in a grand villa for Halloween and need to be near the elevator and bus stop for health reasons. Trouble walking long distances. What location do I need to ask for?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyAngel12 said:


> Will be in a grand villa for Halloween and need to be near the elevator and bus stop for health reasons. Trouble walking long distances. What location do I need to ask for?



The best is to request near transportation due to health reasons.  That lets the room assignor know both what and why you are looking for something.  Otherwise if you put in for a certain section or GV then if it isn't available the room assignor won't know why you wanted it and might end up placing in you something completely opposite of what you need.


----------



## twinklebug

DisneyAngel12 said:


> Will be in a grand villa for Halloween and need to be near the elevator and bus stop for health reasons. Trouble walking long distances. What location do I need to ask for?


Please be aware they may not be able to meet your request. You should have a backup plan.
I had teens with me, so if I was unable to make the walk would have them to run out for room supplies for me.

In the future if my foot issue flares up again and I have the long walk without help I'll give in and arrange for a scooter. I hate them, but if it's the only option I'll do it.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

I am so excited I just booked my first trip today!  After waiting thru the resale process, I almost thought this day would never come.  

Booked 2 bedroom villa at Kidani for 2018 spring break.


----------



## Chewey

The family is going to be staying for our first time at AK Kidani Village at the end of October.  We were able to book a Savanna view.  For the repeat offenders out there, was wondering if I should request a certain floor?  My thought process is the higher floors may be hindered by the tops of the trees.  Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## twinklebug

Chewey said:


> The family is going to be staying for our first time at AK Kidani Village at the end of October.  We were able to book a Savanna view.  For the repeat offenders out there, was wondering if I should request a certain floor?  My thought process is the higher floors may be hindered by the tops of the trees.  Any input would be greatly appreciated.



You're not wrong, you do see more trees when up on the higher floors, but as in Jambo, the higher floor has the sweeping view of the savannas. (Personally I love the balcony, but my knees want to buckle when I'm up too high, so I like the lower floor).

I've found the best of both worlds tends to be the second floor up (or floor 3 as it is called in Kidani since parking is floor 1). The foot traffic in the hallway also tends to be lighter once off of that lobby-level floor. A simple request of Low floor, or for others, high floor tends to do the trick. (ie Low Floor, Sunset Savanna view) For me that Sunset Savanna view is the most important note. I want Giraffe and zebra on the savanna.


----------



## Chewey

twinklebug said:


> You're not wrong, you do see more trees when up on the higher floors, but as in Jambo, the higher floor has the sweeping view of the savannas. (Personally I love the balcony, but my knees want to buckle when I'm up too high, so I like the lower floor).
> 
> I've found the best of both worlds tends to be the second floor up (or floor 3 as it is called in Kidani since parking is floor 1). The foot traffic in the hallway also tends to be lighter once off of that lobby-level floor. A simple request of Low floor, or for others, high floor tends to do the trick. (ie Low Floor, Sunset Savanna view) For me that Sunset Savanna view is the most important note. I want Giraffe and zebra on the savanna.


Twinkle Bug, Thanks for the info. I think we are going to request the 3rd floor off your input. We love having coffee in the morning on the balconies and are so looking forward to the view of the balcony at Kidani.


----------



## elrod1

Could anyone post the current hours for the two main pools? Can you access them at your own risk after hours, or is that a hard close?
Thanks!


----------



## holden

Does anyone know what the standard 1BR room requests are when you complete online check in for Kidani?  Any advice about what to choose? I think we'd rather be closer to Jambo than the other side.


----------



## mhowens

We are excited for our 1st stay at Kidani Village in just two weeks!  We have stayed at Jambo house twice before.  Could anyone tell me if they are still offering breakfast at Saana?


----------



## Smilelea

We made an offer on an AKV contract and it was accepted. Getting excited! Hopefully everything goes through smoothly.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Smilelea said:


> We made an offer on an AKV contract and it was accepted. Getting excited! Hopefully everything goes through smoothly.



Same here!! Good luck to you!


----------



## twinklebug

Got the dreaded photobucket email today saying they're killing my links to pics stored there from here - so swapped my photobucket links to some I uploaded here.

If anyone wants to add any, just copy/paste the image, into your sig, or if you're more link minded, the location of the pic is to the right, just surround with the IMG tag




www.disboards.com/attachments/akvkidaniclub-jpeg.254677/




www.disboards.com/attachments/akvgroup-jpg.254676/


And for any VWL lovers out there... here's your update:




www.disboards.com/attachments/vwlgroupies-jpg.254678/


----------



## SPLzero

Is there a map that shows which units are where? Its always fun to figure out which closet you own


----------



## DenLo

SPLzero said:


> Is there a map that shows which units are where? Its always fun to figure out which closet you own



It is in the declarations, the POS has the original units released, plus there are 32 amendments that release units. You can download them from the Orange County Comptroller website.  It is not really easy to find them either.


----------



## SPLzero

Did a little digging and here are some maps with unit numbers. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/akv-kidani-village-units-declared-updated-1-26-post-130.1783357/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/akv-map-of-different-views.1687382/


----------



## 1momof3boys3

When staying at AKV Club Level on points, how does it differ from a cash reservation? On the regular Disney website it lists quite a few perks, like turndown service. Which of the amenities apply to DVC reservations also?


----------



## twinklebug

1momof3boys3 said:


> When staying at AKV Club Level on points, how does it differ from a cash reservation? On the regular Disney website it lists quite a few perks, like turndown service. Which of the amenities apply to DVC reservations also?


No differences. Everything that is offered to cash guests also applies to the DVC guests, if you find otherwise and it's something that you really care about (I think I'm missing my chocolates on the pillows!), don't hesitate to talk to the concierge CMs about it. (I'm so sorry mam, it seems the housekeeper got hungry... let us give you some new ones )


----------



## 1momof3boys3

twinklebug said:


> No differences. Everything that is offered to cash guests also applies to the DVC guests, if you find otherwise and it's something that you really care about (I think I'm missing my chocolates on the pillows!), don't hesitate to talk to the concierge CMs about it. (I'm so sorry mam, it seems the housekeeper got hungry... let us give you some new ones )




Thank you! That's good to know.... in case I ever get lucky enough to grab a reservation. LOL


----------



## TeeterTots

Remind me as an AKV owner....can we use the pools even though we are staying at a moderate because I'm low on points?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TeeterTots said:


> Remind me as an AKV owner....can we use the pools even though we are staying at a moderate because I'm low on points?



Nope.


----------



## Greg36

Just curious if anyone can share how difficult it is to reserve the value studios at the 11 month mark for DVC. We are hoping to purchase a contract there sometime over the next 12 months or so and trying to decide on how many points we actually will use. We like to go to Disney once a year for a two week trip late November (just after Thanksgiving) and into December. We were thinking a 180 point contract would likely cover us for a value or standard room for a two week period, but it seems that 160 point contracts are more common. If we were going to stay in a value studio for all or part of our two weeks we might be able to make 160 points work... Any opinion on how likely it would be to be able to reserve a value studio for two weeks or even one week at the 11 month mark would be appreciated. Thank you, Greg


----------



## LaurenT

Room request glitch?  I keep trying to request upper floor, near lobby and it keeps resetting to just upper floor. Even if I try selecting two other options, when I check my details it still just says upper floor. This is for Kidani - anyone else have this issue?


----------



## drusba

Greg36 said:


> Just curious if anyone can share how difficult it is to reserve the value studios at the 11 month mark for DVC. We are hoping to purchase a contract there sometime over the next 12 months or so and trying to decide on how many points we actually will use. We like to go to Disney once a year for a two week trip late November (just after Thanksgiving) and into December. We were thinking a 180 point contract would likely cover us for a value or standard room for a two week period, but it seems that 160 point contracts are more common. If we were going to stay in a value studio for all or part of our two weeks we might be able to make 160 points work... Any opinion on how likely it would be to be able to reserve a value studio for two weeks or even one week at the 11 month mark would be appreciated. Thank you, Greg



Do not purchase with the expectation you can usually get value at 11 months out. During Disney's high demand season, late Sep to marathon weekend in Jan, the value studios (and thus also 2BRs) often disappear even before 11 months out (someone with an earlier start date than yours gets your start date), and, in any event, about 90% of the time, any given day will be gone within moments after 8 a.m. eastern exactly 11 months out, i.e., the winners are those whose computers communicate fastest with Disney's. Moreover, the time you usually go includes first week of December, which is the highest DVC demand week of the year at WDW, making the competition the most severe you can possibly have. Even during DVC's low to moderate demand season, from the Monday after marathon weekend in Jan to late Sep, the value studios are usually gone quickly after 8 a.m. about 60% of the time.

If instead purpose is usually to get standard or savanna view studios, then based on reservation patterns for the last five years, you should easily be able to get a studio at 11 months out even during the high demand season and first week of Dec.


----------



## Greg36

drusba said:


> Do not purchase with the expectation you can usually get value at 11 months out. During Disney's high demand season, late Sep to marathon weekend in Jan, the value studios (and thus also 2BRs) often disappear even before 11 months out (someone with an earlier start date than yours gets your start date), and, in any event, about 90% of the time, any given day will be gone within moments after 8 a.m. eastern exactly 11 months out, i.e., the winners are those whose computers communicate fastest with Disney's. Moreover, the time you usually go includes first week of December, which is the highest DVC demand week of the year at WDW, making the competition the most severe you can possibly have. Even during DVC's low to moderate demand season, from the Monday after marathon weekend in Jan to late Sep, the value studios are usually gone quickly after 8 a.m. about 60% of the time.
> 
> If instead purpose is usually to get standard or savanna view studios, then based on reservation patterns for the last five years, you should easily be able to get a studio at 11 months out even during the high demand season and first week of Dec.



Thank you very much for taking the time to respond to me. Much appreciated! Greg


----------



## sndral

Greg36, try running a scenario where you borrow 20 points a year to get your annual vacation in a standard studio to see how many years that will cover your vacation before you have to skip a year, you may find a 160 point contract will pretty much cover your needs for several years. This is especially true if you buy a resale contract with lots of banked points. You can also buy 24 or 26 (don't remember the exact number) one time use points from DVC for $25 per point at 7 months every year if you need to - which for the latter part of November _might _work (won't work for the first part of  Dec. - that's heavy demand everywhere.) The reason there are so many 160 point contracts out there is that when DVC was selling AKV the minimum buy in was 160 points  Have you considered buying a 160 point resale contract and then buying a 25 point add on direct from DVC at AKV? That would give you 185 points - which is pretty close to your preferred number. Since you plan to go for 2 weeks or so you'll probably want APs and w/ the 25 point direct buy add on you can get direct member benefits like the current discounted AP passes. Good luck w/ your hunt.


----------



## Greg36

sndral said:


> Greg36, try running a scenario where you borrow 20 points a year to get your annual vacation in a standard studio to see how many years that will cover your vacation before you have to skip a year, you may find a 160 point contract will pretty much cover your needs for several years. This is especially true if you buy a resale contract with lots of banked points. You can also buy 24 or 26 (don't remember the exact number) one time use points from DVC for $25 per point at 7 months every year if you need to - which for the latter part of November _might _work (won't work for the first part of  Dec. - that's heavy demand everywhere.) The reason there are so many 160 point contracts out there is that when DVC was selling AKV the minimum buy in was 160 points  Have you considered buying a 160 point resale contract and then buying a 25 point add on direct from DVC at AKV? That would give you 185 points - which is pretty close to your preferred number. Since you plan to go for 2 weeks or so you'll probably want APs and w/ the 25 point direct buy add on you can get direct member benefits like the current discounted AP passes. Good luck w/ your hunt.



Thank you! Great points! I really like the direct add on idea too. That would very likely add a lot of value for the AP's as you mention (there are four of us). Take care, Greg


----------



## huey578

twinklebug said:


> Got the dreaded photobucket email today saying they're killing my links to pics stored there from here - so swapped my photobucket links to some I uploaded here.
> 
> If anyone wants to add any, just copy/paste the image, into your sig, or if you're more link minded, the location of the pic is to the right, just surround with the IMG tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.disboards.com/attachments/akvkidaniclub-jpeg.254677/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.disboards.com/attachments/akvgroup-jpg.254676/
> 
> 
> And for any VWL lovers out there... here's your update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.disboards.com/attachments/vwlgroupies-jpg.254678/


Thank you


----------



## grumpy247

Hello! New to AKL. We booked a studio standard view at Kidani in January 2018. How would we make a room request to be closest to Jambo House for counter service meals? Is there a quieter floor? Also, are there paths from Kidani to Jambo instead of walking the main front sidewalk? It looks like it on some maps I've seen. Thanks in advance. Very excited!!!


----------



## sdomino11

Renting DVC points for the first time ever! Very excited to stay savanna view at Kidani! I usually have Touring Plans submit a room request fax for me. Does that not apply when renting DVC?


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

sdomino11 said:


> Renting DVC points for the first time ever! Very excited to stay savanna view at Kidani! I usually have Touring Plans submit a room request fax for me. Does that not apply when renting DVC?


You should be receiving an email etc from Disney asking your preferences for location.

Kidani savanna is our fave view ever at WDW! Enjoy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sdomino11 said:


> Renting DVC points for the first time ever! Very excited to stay savanna view at Kidani! I usually have Touring Plans submit a room request fax for me. Does that not apply when renting DVC?



Touring plans includes the DVC buildings so they fax for them too.



Happiest.Haunt_999 said:


> You should be receiving an email etc from Disney asking your preferences for location.
> 
> Kidani savanna is our fave view ever at WDW! Enjoy!



DVC reservations do not get an email asking for requests so not quite certain what you are referring to?  The normal channels for requests for a DVC reservation are calling or email MS, during online check in or onsite at check-in.


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Touring plans includes the DVC buildings so they fax for them too.
> 
> 
> 
> DVC reservations do not get an email asking for requests so not quite certain what you are referring to?  The normal channels for requests for a DVC reservation are calling or email MS, during online check in or onsite at check-in.


That"s what I'm talking about.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happiest.Haunt_999 said:


> That"s what I'm talking about.



Maybe not clear - Touring plans has the layouts and says they will fax for DVC so just go ahead with that if you wish. 

Years ago DVC put out they didn't want faxes and many will say you can't  but I think that's gone by the wayside with TP.


----------



## mernin

We are new member to AKV - purchased 120 points in October.  Just booked our first member stay at Jambo in April 2018!


----------



## TeeterTots

We're heading home April 2018 for the first time since nov 2016! 2 bdrm and bringing my mom, sister and her family!


----------



## JediMickey1138

mernin said:


> We are new member to AKV - purchased 120 points in October.  Just booked our first member stay at Jambo in April 2018!



Welcome home!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

mernin said:


> We are new member to AKV - purchased 120 points in October.  Just booked our first member stay at Jambo in April 2018!


Welcome home Mernin!


----------



## twinklebug

TeeterTots said:


> We're heading home April 2018 for the first time since nov 2016! 2 bdrm and bringing my mom, sister and her family!


We have our first stay in anything larger than a studio at AKV coming up soon. I usually book the one bedroom units over at VWL. Silly to say, I'm kind of nervous/excited. Don't know what to do with all that room. Thankfully I have 4 young adults accompanying me to help fill the space


----------



## Greg36

mernin said:


> We are new member to AKV - purchased 120 points in October.  Just booked our first member stay at Jambo in April 2018!



We are new members as well. Purchased a couple of months ago. We have a cash stay coming up in two weeks and are planning our first DVC trip for Oct 2018. We are pretty excited


----------



## twinklebug

Greg36 said:


> We are new members as well. Purchased a couple of months ago. We have a cash stay coming up in two weeks and are planning our first DVC trip for Oct 2018. We are pretty excited


WELCOME HOME Greg! Fingers crossed for perfect weather for you.


----------



## TLPL

Is it just me or it is getting harder and harder to book value studio right on 11 month mark? I don't remember I have to "walk" the reservation to get the dates I want. Apparently people are doing it as I see studiod are all gone 11 month plus several days piror to check in.


----------



## TeeterTots

TLPL said:


> Is it just me or it is getting harder and harder to book value studio right on 11 month mark? I don't remember I have to "walk" the reservation to get the dates I want. Apparently people are doing it as I see studiod are all gone 11 month plus several days piror to check in.


I was able to get a value studio for marathon weekend Friday jan5-mon Jan 8. Didn't have to walk it, it was just available at 8am the day I booked. I actually don't know if I know how to walk a res? Lol!

Oops forget that I'll be home in January before our April trip! I'm still in vacay mode. We just got home yesterday from a cash res at a moderate and boy did I miss my DVC deluxe villas!


----------



## TeeterTots

twinklebug said:


> We have our first stay in anything larger than a studio at AKV coming up soon. I usually book the one bedroom units over at VWL. Silly to say, I'm kind of nervous/excited. Don't know what to do with all that room. Thankfully I have 4 young adults accompanying me to help fill the space


You'll love it!!! I wish I could book 1 bdrm all the time. The hang up is, we like monorail resorts and we usually have 5 people! If we didn't bring my mom we'd stay a value 1 bdrm when possible.


----------



## cmarsh31

New members! Passed ROFR last week, now waiting for closing docs! We've rented points and stayed at BCV but not AKV yet. Definitely a big trip Feb 2019. Considering split stay between AKV & WLV or BWV, depending on 7 month availability for those!


----------



## TLPL

I am still missing one night out of the week in October 2018 reservation. Hopefully there will be a match.


----------



## JESSketeer

Hi all! Is there a thread that shows specific room with their views?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JESSketeer said:


> Hi all! Is there a thread that shows specific room with their views?



No, not really for AKV.   It's just the odd post here and there with pictures.  DVCnews.com has some room views on it.  And I'm sure touringplans.com has some too under their room finder.


----------



## Aladora

Couple of questions, sorry if they have been answered upthread! I tried to scan and see but there is a lot of info in the 136 pages!

Does anyone know the breakdown of savanna vs pool views for club level studios? We rented points and had a lovely savannah view studio Dec 2015 but our next trip we are looking at moving to club level. DH would be pretty disappointed with a pool view (even with club) so I am trying to figure out if it is worth the risk getting a pool view. 

As well, does the Kilimanjaro Club have a view of the animals? I think he might be okay with a pool view if he can sit in the club and watch the animals.

Lastly, how insane are we for trying to rent points for the end of August 2018? We had originally planned on taking 2018 off from Disney but then again, we had planned on not going back to DL after our April trip this year and you can see from my signature how well that turned out! 

Thanks for any insight you can give me!


----------



## twinklebug

Aladora said:


> Couple of questions, sorry if they have been answered upthread! I tried to scan and see but there is a lot of info in the 136 pages!
> 
> Does anyone know the breakdown of savanna vs pool views for club level studios? We rented points and had a lovely savannah view studio Dec 2015 but our next trip we are looking at moving to club level. DH would be pretty disappointed with a pool view (even with club) so I am trying to figure out if it is worth the risk getting a pool view.
> 
> As well, does the Kilimanjaro Club have a view of the animals? I think he might be okay with a pool view if he can sit in the club and watch the animals.
> 
> Lastly, how insane are we for trying to rent points for the end of August 2018? We had originally planned on taking 2018 off from Disney but then again, we had planned on not going back to DL after our April trip this year and you can see from my signature how well that turned out!
> 
> Thanks for any insight you can give me!



Club level (dvc) rooms really aren't known for their views. The benefit has more to do with the services than location (Daily housekeeping, nibbles etc). Every time I've booked a concierge room I end up canceling and changing my reservation to a true savanna view room. A far better deal for me in that I don't need the daily service and bring in my own food items due to allergies.

The Club area has no view other than that of the lobby. The lobby, however has a few locations from which to see animals as well as the walkway outside beyond the large glass windows.


----------



## LisaS

Aladora said:


> Does anyone know the breakdown of savanna vs pool views for club level studios? We rented points and had a lovely savannah view studio Dec 2015 but our next trip we are looking at moving to club level. DH would be pretty disappointed with a pool view (even with club) so I am trying to figure out if it is worth the risk getting a pool view.


There are five 2BR lockoffs, three face an alcove of the Sunset Savanna, the other two face the pool.  A lockoff can be broken up into a 1BR and a studio so there are at most five Club Level studios if no one books a 2BR, otherwise every 2BR booked takes one studio out of the allocation.  The studios book very quickly, within minutes (seconds?) of the 11-month window opening.



> As well, does the Kilimanjaro Club have a view of the animals? I think he might be okay with a pool view if he can sit in the club and watch the animals.


Unfortunately there is no view whatsoever of the animals from the lounge. The lounge does have a nice view of the lobby below so it's great for people wathcing but there is no view of a savanna other than a tiny bit of the Arusha Rock area, across the lobby and through a large window. Even the three studios that face Sunset have a limited view because they are at the bottom of an alcove. You will see some animals because they have a feeder area there to draw them in but you are only able to see a small piece of Sunset and your view beyond what's immediately below is blocked by the tree tops since you are on the 6th floor.



> Lastly, how insane are we for trying to rent points for the end of August 2018? We had originally planned on taking 2018 off from Disney but then again, we had planned on not going back to DL after our April trip this year and you can see from my signature how well that turned out!
> 
> Thanks for any insight you can give me!


For a trip in August 2018, I suspect you are too late for a Club Level studio. They were probably all booked as soon as the booking window opened back in September.


----------



## Greg36

For a trip in August 2018, I suspect you are too late for a Club Level studio. They were probably all booked as soon as the booking window opened back in September.[/QUOTE]

As of right now, there is zero studio availability for August or September 2018...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Aladora said:


> Couple of questions, sorry if they have been answered upthread! I tried to scan and see but there is a lot of info in the 136 pages!
> 
> Does anyone know the breakdown of savanna vs pool views for club level studios? We rented points and had a lovely savannah view studio Dec 2015 but our next trip we are looking at moving to club level. DH would be pretty disappointed with a pool view (even with club) so I am trying to figure out if it is worth the risk getting a pool view.
> 
> As well, does the Kilimanjaro Club have a view of the animals? I think he might be okay with a pool view if he can sit in the club and watch the animals.
> 
> Lastly, how insane are we for trying to rent points for the end of August 2018? We had originally planned on taking 2018 off from Disney but then again, we had planned on not going back to DL after our April trip this year and you can see from my signature how well that turned out!
> 
> Thanks for any insight you can give me!



Don't book Club level if the view is that important.  We've been assigned the pool view more than the savannah view and it's 2 pool view studios vs 3 savannah view studios.  

But, as mentioned, it's too late to book August 2018 Concierge level.  Those have been gone since the 11 month booking window.


----------



## sndral

AKV in general is pretty easy to get except for value villas which are tough to get and concierge villas which are really tough verging on impossible to get even for owners at 11 months except for the odd day here and there. OP if you want CL in the future make arrangements w/ an AKV owner _before_ 11 months, so your point owner can be online the minute reservations open up to increase your chances. A 1 br. late August should be easier than say a studio the first 2 weeks of Dec.


----------



## Aladora

Thank you everyone! Since there are no studios for August, I think we will move the trip to Dec and try for a savanna studio.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Aladora said:


> Thank you everyone! Since there are no studios for August, I think we will move the trip to Dec and try for a savanna studio.



There are going to be plenty of studios at AKV for August, just not Concierge level as there are a total of 5 and they book immediately.


----------



## Aladora

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There are going to be plenty of studios at AKV for August, just not Concierge level as there are a total of 5 and they book immediately.



Oh? I thought someone upthread posted that there were no studios at all for Aug or Sept?

Another (hopefully not too annoying!) question. Savanna view studios...what kind of room config is available? 2 Q? 1 K + daybed? 1 Q + bunk? If all of the above, does anyone know how many of each? Our little family is the three of us but my sister in law may join if we go in December. If she comes along, having the bunk bed would make life easier for sure!

Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Aladora said:


> Oh? I thought someone upthread posted that there were no studios at all for Aug or Sept?
> 
> Another (hopefully not too annoying!) question. Savanna view studios...what kind of room config is available? 2 Q? 1 K + daybed? 1 Q + bunk? If all of the above, does anyone know how many of each? Our little family is the three of us but my sister in law may join if we go in December. If she comes along, having the bunk bed would make life easier for sure!
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry it was confusing - we all were just saying that there would be no _Concierge_ studios.  Those need to be booked 11 months out.  But AKV is a large resort and it will have availability for both standard and savannah view studios for Aug or Sept. 

For DVC villas the only configuration at AKV is a queen bed + double sleeper sofa in a studio.   If you want any of the other layouts you would need to book a regular hotel room.


----------



## Aladora

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sorry it was confusing - we all were just saying that there would be no _Concierge_ studios.  Those need to be booked 11 months out.  But AKV is a large resort and it will have availability for both standard and savannah view studios for Aug or Sept.
> 
> For DVC villas the only configuration at AKV is a queen bed + double sleeper sofa in a studio.   If you want any of the other layouts you would need to book a regular hotel room.



Thanks for all the clarification! That clears up just about every question I had!


----------



## sndral

Aladora said:


> Oh? I thought someone upthread posted that there were no studios at all for Aug or Sept?
> 
> Another (hopefully not too annoying!) question. Savanna view studios...what kind of room config is available? 2 Q? 1 K + daybed? 1 Q + bunk? If all of the above, does anyone know how many of each? Our little family is the three of us but my sister in law may join if we go in December. If she comes along, having the bunk bed would make life easier for sure!
> 
> Thanks!


Have you considered a 1 br.? There's the king bed in the bedroom & the sleeper sofa + sleeper chair in the living room area of the standard & savanna view villas.


----------



## Aladora

sndral said:


> Have you considered a 1 br.? There's the king bed in the bedroom & the sleeper sofa + sleeper chair in the living room area of the standard & savanna view villas.



If my SIL joins us we may look at a 1br but given the doubling in cost between a studio and 1br coupled with our lousy Canadian exchange, I'm not sure if it would be worth the upgrade.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

I am using my AKV dvc for the first time March 2018 for spring break.. I am so excited.  We are taking a friend and her family with us, her two kids have not been yet, so we are doing princess stuff for 5 year old and star wars stuff for the 8 year old... my 9 yr old is so happy to have some kids to hang with... should be a great time.  We are getting the dining plan so have great meals planned etc.  Can't wait!!  Any tips for us?


----------



## TeeterTots

Kim Gillihan said:


> I am using my AKV dvc for the first time March 2018 for spring break.. I am so excited.  We are taking a friend and her family with us, her two kids have not been yet, so we are doing princess stuff for 5 year old and star wars stuff for the 8 year old... my 9 yr old is so happy to have some kids to hang with... should be a great time.  We are getting the dining plan so have great meals planned etc.  Can't wait!!  Any tips for us?


Congrats and have a blast! We’re doing the same in April. Taking my sister, BIL and two nephews 11 and 9 for their first trip to the world. It’s such a great feeling to be able to share this experience with them! Enjoy!


----------



## Kim Gillihan

TeeterTots said:


> Congrats and have a blast! We’re doing the same in April. Taking my sister, BIL and two nephews 11 and 9 for their first trip to the world. It’s such a great feeling to be able to share this experience with them! Enjoy!


It is so much fun to be able to share.. thats part of my problem.. I want to take everyone with us!  One reason is we have an only child and he has so much more fun if he has some kids to hang with.... plus its just fun to watch people experience it for the first time.... Thats why I need more points!


----------



## twinklebug

Kim Gillihan said:


> I am using my AKV dvc for the first time March 2018 for spring break.. I am so excited.  We are taking a friend and her family with us, her two kids have not been yet, so we are doing princess stuff for 5 year old and star wars stuff for the 8 year old... my 9 yr old is so happy to have some kids to hang with... should be a great time.  We are getting the dining plan so have great meals planned etc.  Can't wait!!  Any tips for us?


That sounds fun  I love when family and friends can join in.
My only tip to you, just take it easy. You'll want to show your friend's kids everything, but since everything is new give them time to absorb and remember what they do encounter. Running around and over planning tends to make for grumpy kids (particularly the young ones, but can make adults grumpy too  ). Leave some magic under wraps for future visits.

You said that you're using the dining plan, but most folk find they can do far better by just paying out of pocket and using discounts (DVC, AP, Visa) I find the dining plan vs cash comparison tool at http://www.distripplanner.com/ to be very helpful. The owner of that page tends to keep it updated with the current average prices for all locations. For some, the cost of the plan verses cash is too close and they like the feel of having credits to use on food. I can understand that.


----------



## JETSDAD

Kim Gillihan said:


> It is so much fun to be able to share.. thats part of my problem.. I want to take everyone with us!  One reason is we have an only child and he has so much more fun if he has some kids to hang with.... plus its just fun to watch people experience it for the first time.... Thats why I need more points!


We have an only child as well. She's excited that next December we'll be bringing family as well...though she also loves that we'll have done 3 trips without anyone joining us, since joining DVC earlier this year, prior to that trip.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

twinklebug said:


> That sounds fun  I love when family and friends can join in.
> My only tip to you, just take it easy. You'll want to show your friend's kids everything, but since everything is new give them time to absorb and remember what they do encounter. Running around and over planning tends to make for grumpy kids (particularly the young ones, but can make adults grumpy too  ). Leave some magic under wraps for future visits.
> 
> You said that you're using the dining plan, but most folk find they can do far better by just paying out of pocket and using discounts (DVC, AP, Visa) I find the dining plan vs cash comparison tool at http://www.distripplanner.com/ to be very helpful. The owner of that page tends to keep it updated with the current average prices for all locations. For some, the cost of the plan verses cash is too close and they like the feel of having credits to use on food. I can understand that.


Thanks for the advice!  I do hope to take it a little easier, my last trip with my cousins family we were park warriors and I am looking forward to a little more laid back trip this time.. little more rest etc.  Great advice!!  As far as the dining plan, my friends husband is a foodie... he is not so thrilled with coming to disney, although he has never been, so maybe he will be pleasantly surprised!  But, he loves to eat so we booked ohana, character breakfast at tusker house, Boma and lunch in the castle... I wasnt going to do dining plan but when you add in these meals.. its super close to making sense... I will take a look at that link you gave me!  Thanks so much!  KIM


----------



## Kim Gillihan

JETSDAD said:


> We have an only child as well. She's excited that next December we'll be bringing family as well...though she also loves that we'll have done 3 trips without anyone joining us, since joining DVC earlier this year, prior to that trip.


Thats great!  our son would still enjoy it... but just little better with friends...


----------



## mustlovecats

My DH and I are thinking about purchasing DVC at AKL. I just read on a Facebook post that the thermostats do not go as low in DVC rooms as they do in regular rooms. Can anyone tell me how low they can be set in the AKL DVC studios?


----------



## bluecruiser

mustlovecats said:


> My DH and I are thinking about purchasing DVC at AKL. I just read on a Facebook post that the thermostats do not go as low in DVC rooms as they do in regular rooms. Can anyone tell me how low they can be set in the AKL DVC studios?


This is true of all Disney hotel and DVC rooms, as far as I've seen. The following thread has instructions for various types of thermostats at Disney: Thermostat ? I'm sorry to ask!
I've used the instructions in my post on that thread for AKV, but I don't recall which of the four options it was. In any case, you should be able to figure out which is the correct option based on what buttons you see.


----------



## SL6827

Will be getting a savanna view studio at 7 months out in Jambo, during the beginning of October doable?  If your online right at 8 a.m.?


----------



## TeeterTots

SL6827 said:


> Will be getting a savanna view studio at 7 months out in Jambo, during the beginning of October doable?  If your online right at 8 a.m.?


AKL is huge. You shouldn’t have a problem especially if it’s not a holiday/race week. Best of luck!


----------



## SL6827

TeeterTots said:


> AKL is huge. You shouldn’t have a problem especially if it’s not a holiday/race week. Best of luck!


Well it is Columbus Day week.  Forgot all about that one.  May have to try for a one-bedroom.


----------



## indyannamom

I'm trying to finish my packing list and hoping someone would know the answers to a few random questions...

Background... we're staying 9 nights in a 2br at Kidani.  Myself, DH and our 3 kiddos are there the whole time.  Our divorced and remarried parents are rotating through for 2 nights each (4 sets of grandparents....what was I thinking?!?!) anyways....

We're going to do breakfasts in the villa...packing some groceries and having some delivered.

Coffee makers...still regular, not Kurig?  What type of filters do they take?
Cookware...is there a cupcake/muffin pan there?
Freezer space...anyone know how big it is?
Paper goods... I know about the Day 4 and Day 8 mousekeeping rotation...but will they restock paper goods (toilet paper, paper towels, tissues) if you runout in Between?  If so, is there a charge?
Thanks in advance for any advice you can give!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

indyannamom said:


> I'm trying to finish my packing list and hoping someone would know the answers to a few random questions...
> 
> Background... we're staying 9 nights in a 2br at Kidani.  Myself, DH and our 3 kiddos are there the whole time.  Our divorced and remarried parents are rotating through for 2 nights each (4 sets of grandparents....what was I thinking?!?!) anyways....
> 
> We're going to do breakfasts in the villa...packing some groceries and having some delivered.
> 
> Coffee makers...still regular, not Kurig?  What type of filters do they take?
> Cookware...is there a cupcake/muffin pan there?
> Freezer space...anyone know how big it is?
> Paper goods... I know about the Day 4 and Day 8 mousekeeping rotation...but will they restock paper goods (toilet paper, paper towels, tissues) if you runout in Between?  If so, is there a charge?
> Thanks in advance for any advice you can give!!!



The coffee makers are 12 cup Mr coffee type - flat bottom filters.  
If you run out of papergoods then yes, you can call housekeeping for more.  There is no charge for those items.


----------



## sndral

indyannamom said:


> I'm trying to finish my packing list and hoping someone would know the answers to a few random questions...
> 
> Background... we're staying 9 nights in a 2br at Kidani.  Myself, DH and our 3 kiddos are there the whole time.  Our divorced and remarried parents are rotating through for 2 nights each (4 sets of grandparents....what was I thinking?!?!) anyways....
> 
> We're going to do breakfasts in the villa...packing some groceries and having some delivered.
> 
> Coffee makers...still regular, not Kurig?  What type of filters do they take?
> Cookware...is there a cupcake/muffin pan there?
> Freezer space...anyone know how big it is?
> Paper goods... I know about the Day 4 and Day 8 mousekeeping rotation...but will they restock paper goods (toilet paper, paper towels, tissues) if you runout in Between?  If so, is there a charge?
> Thanks in advance for any advice you can give!!!


I’m sitting in a 1 br. @ Jambo as I type this, so not 100% sure the kitchen is the same over in Kidani, but:
- regular coffee maker, basket filter
- no cupcake/muffin pan
- looks like a 30” single door refrigerator w/ approx. 30”x20” freezer on top (that’s my eyeball best guess)
- not sure on paper goods, but there’s 2 big rolls of paper towels (one above the counter, one under the kitchen sink) & 2 boxes of Kleenex can’t check on TP as someone is in the spa tub @ the moment


----------



## anna0513

Can someone possibly answer a question for me?  Does anyone know if a standard view deluxe studio villa in Jambo house offer bunk beds as an option?  I see the queen bed and the pullout sofa bed but we have two older boys who do not want to share a bed together.  I was thinking we might have to upgrade to a Savannah view if we can't get a standard view room with bunks.  Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

anna0513 said:


> Can someone possibly answer a question for me?  Does anyone know if a standard view deluxe studio villa in Jambo house offer bunk beds as an option?  I see the queen bed and the pullout sofa bed but we have two older boys who do not want to share a bed together.  I was thinking we might have to upgrade to a Savannah view if we can't get a standard view room with bunks.  Thanks!



Bunk beds are not an option offered in any DVC room other than the Treehouses at SSR.  

The bunkbed options were/are in some of the hotel rooms.


----------



## anna0513

twinklebug said:


> Correct. You get the luck of the draw when staying in the value category rooms.
> Note, I was told that the room assigners do their job about two weeks out. Which means anyone checking in next week already has a room assigned to them now. Doesn't matter which category.


Can a request be made if staying in Standard View Deluxe Studio Villa?  If so, any suggestions?


----------



## Greg36

We just returned a few days ago from a two week trip to AKL-Jambo. It was our first trip there. Wow, what a beautiful and relaxing resort. There are just so many nice places to stop and sit and enjoy the atmosphere. The Christmas decorations were really unique and the main lobby area is really well done. The sounds and the smells also really add to the atmosphere. We saw animals everywhere. We had a partial view room but it was excellent. Every day we saw a range of animals. Entertainment at the resort exceeded expectations. Nigh vision googles were great fun, kids loved collecting beads, and CM's were exceptional. Very knowledgeable. Food choices were all excellent. We enjoyed Boma breakfast the most, but everything else on property was very good as well, including some very unique options we had not seen at other resorts (e.g., Zebra Domes). I love Disney parks, but I have to say, almost all of my major highlights on this trip were at the resort. I will say, that in our experience, the busses to MK, HS, and Epcot were slow. We found we tended to wait a little longer for the bus to show up and then of course the drive was a little longer compared to other places we have stayed. Overall though, we are not talking about major time, and I really think the resort makes up for any extra bus wait time. As well, if you spend a lot of time at AK, there were lots of those busses, and the drive was very quick (few minutes). Anyone know why they never put in a walking path between AKL and AK? Seems like it would add some value. Anyway, just wanted to share our experiences. We definitely can't wait to return in 2018!


----------



## sndral

anna0513 said:


> Can a request be made if staying in Standard View Deluxe Studio Villa?  If so, any suggestions?


Are you staying at Kidani or at Jambo? You can make a request, but what you may want to request will be different depending on which building you are staying at.


----------



## twinklebug

Just got back last night from our trip to a Kidani savanna view room (dedicated 2br). The resort is beautiful as always, but the seasonal touches really bump it up a notch higher, if possible.
Employees all were so pleasant and helpful. Our view was wonderful. I still say you cannot go wrong by staying here.

Now the negatives, some trips there are none but this was the trip of issues (everything from TSA and Magical Express to the guest attitudes and of course, the room did not want to be left out). So, some quick comments I will relay here and will also write to DVC to let them know some things need to be worked on:

First: The Sleeper sofas in the living room of the 2 br units are no where near as comfortable as the old ones we had in the studios. I'm not sure if they changed out the studios to a similar mattress (it's a smaller double sized bed as opposed to the queen in the larger units) but the mattresses now seem to be about half the thickness and for a young 20 year old with a back issue to try to sleep on it was a no-go. The chair was no better for her. I can no longer recommend that adults sleep on the pull out.

Mousekeeping was not on point this trip. Our dishes had been put away into the cabinets dirty (lipstick on glasses and oil in pots). Found beads and retainer elastics laying on top of the rugs right in the middle of the floor, the vacuuming was a bit shabby. One of our bath towels had large brown stains on it. 

I'd like to say that was the limit of our room problems, but it was not. Our upstairs neighbors had about 12 or more people in a Grand Villa. It sounded and felt as though we were sleeping below grand central station for the entire trip. We did call the front desk a number of times to ask if they could call and mention quiet hours to our neighbors, but I don't think they did anything. Balls bouncing, constant chairs being dragged, children stomping and we could even hear the screaming directly through the ceiling that continued the entire trip from about 6:30am to 1am every single day. I've had friends with ADD kids and know how hard it can be to get them to bed and stay in bed for more than a few hours, but this was as though there were multiples. If so, they have my sympathy, it's a rough sleepless life. If not, good grief! What were they doing? It was good to get home last night and wake up this morning to the relatively quiet sounds of construction from across the street. 

That's it. I still love Kidani - The staff is among the best on property. The rooms are beautiful. The view is even more-so if you love animals. We were just dealt a poor hand from the start this time, it happens.


----------



## kmorlock

We’re at Kidani for the first time!  So beautiful!


----------



## anna0513

sndral said:


> Are you staying at Kidani or at Jambo? You can make a request, but what you may want to request will be different depending on which building you are staying at.


Jambo house!


----------



## sndral

anna0513 said:


> Jambo house!


In Jambo the standard view villas will be on the 5th floor on Zebra or Kudu trail.
Those on Zebra trail will have a pool, roofs or perhaps an obstructed Uzima savanna view. They are convenient to the pool, laundry and Mara (quick service restaurant.) Currently there are 2 baby giraffe on Uzima savanna.
The standard villas on Kudu trail will most likely have a partial Sunset savanna view.
The choices you have w/ online check in are so generic  they aren't much help, so if you prefer Zebra over Kudu trail (or vice versa) or a specific trail/view it’s best to call and have it noted.


----------



## cmarsh31

It's starting already... we've owned our DVC contract for 10 days and I just booked a weekend at AKV (got a value studio!!!) for Nov '18! My HS best friend will be at WDW for their first time and I really want to take my kids to MVMCP. Think I'll wait a few months before I mention it to DH  (since we just booked Disneyland for July).


----------



## Somnia

Just booked a Kidani Savannah View 1 BR Sept 9th-14th 2018 for my first DVC stay, so excited  ... even though I just got back yesterday from a 9 day stay at AKV Jambo.


----------



## Aladora

Hi again, I was wondering if someone could do me a huge favour and let me know if there is any availability for a savanna studio Aug 20-29? We are about to settle on Aug vs Dec and this is the deciding factor! Aug 19-28 or 21-30 would also work for us.

Huge, gigantic thanks to anyone who can help answer this for me!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Aladora said:


> Hi again, I was wondering if someone could do me a huge favour and let me know if there is any availability for a savanna studio Aug 20-29? We are about to settle on Aug vs Dec and this is the deciding factor! Aug 19-28 or 21-30 would also work for us.
> 
> Huge, gigantic thanks to anyone who can help answer this for me!



Actually board rules prohibit checking on availability.    My guess though is that there is availability at Kidani and maybe at Jambo as those dates are a slower time of the year for DVC.


----------



## Aladora

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Actually board rules prohibit checking on availability.    My guess though is that there is availability at Kidani and maybe at Jambo as those dates are a slower time of the year for DVC.




Whoops! I am so sorry!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Aladora said:


> Whoops! I am so sorry!



I think there's just concern about too many posts ending up being about availability and since it's fluid and changing it just takes up board space.  But like I mentioned I bet there will be availability especially since you have a little flexibility.  The wait to close and look can seem like forever!


----------



## bamafaninNOLA

Just booked my first DVC AKL trip Thanksgiving week '18! We've gone to Disney every year the past 11 years, but this will be our first as an AKL DVC owner. We booked in the Studio Savannah view in Jambo, not sure how/when to make special room requests, etc., so any tips will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bamafaninNOLA said:


> Just booked my first DVC AKL trip Thanksgiving week '18! We've gone to Disney every year the past 11 years, but this will be our first as an AKL DVC owner. We booked in the Studio Savannah view in Jambo, not sure how/when to make special room requests, etc., so any tips will be greatly appreciated!



You can email your request at any time now to MS, just make certain to do it at least couple of weeks prior to your check in.  Or you can call in to do it too.


----------



## Somnia

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You can email your request at any time now to MS, just make certain to do it at least couple of weeks prior to your check in.  Or you can call in to do it too.



Speaking of this, anyone have a good suggestion for Kidani recommendation? I don't mind being close or far away from the lobby.


----------



## twinklebug

Somnia said:


> Speaking of this, anyone have a good suggestion for Kidani recommendation? I don't mind being close or far away from the lobby.


I always request Sunset Savanna as my first request. It has the zebra and giraffe.

Other considerations include:
Near elevator (handy easy access to a car you may have parked below)
Top Floor (for sweeping views)
Low floor (for a more isolated but closer feel to the animals)
Near Lobby (I find this is best when I'm in a studio without a car, and know I'll need easy access to the laundry room and transportation.)

Keep in mind, the animals will not be camped out in front of you all the time. They move about freely and you can go a day without seeing a zebra or giraffe in your area. Depending on the time of year and the amount of foliage on the trees, the high floors may allow you to see more action.


----------



## limace

Just closed on a small resale add on at AKV-we closed on a resale purchase at GCV last month. Super excited! We stayed on rented points at a Kidani 2 bdrm a few years back for my first every DVC stay and I loved it so much. Except it was January of 2010 and literally freezing-we did not get to use the balcony for leisurely animal watching and wine drinking like I’d anticipated. Anyway, we mainly get to DL but am hoping to do every other year to to WDW-plan to add on as finances allow. So excited-and have to admit I’m excited to have a blue membership card and an official tote bag. Their marketing sure works


----------



## Splashboat

Does anyone know how many standard 1 bedroom views there are at Jambo? (or close to how many given that I don't think it has been verified how many reclassified views there are)


----------



## DenLo

It looks like 34.  https://i1.wp.com/*******.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Inventory_1BRL.png?ssl=1


----------



## Splashboat

I couldn't get the link to open but I was wondering for a rough idea.  Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

limace said:


> Just closed on a small resale add on at AKV-we closed on a resale purchase at GCV last month. Super excited! We stayed on rented points at a Kidani 2 bdrm a few years back for my first every DVC stay and I loved it so much. Except it was January of 2010 and literally freezing-we did not get to use the balcony for leisurely animal watching and wine drinking like I’d anticipated. Anyway, we mainly get to DL but am hoping to do every other year to to WDW-plan to add on as finances allow. So excited-and have to admit I’m excited to have a blue membership card and an official tote bag. Their marketing sure works


Welcome Home to AKV!
Those tote bags are wonderful. Been using mine as my under the seat carry on bag for the last 10 years. Haven't misplaced the car keys since then.


----------



## cmarsh31

cmarsh31 said:


> It's starting already... we've owned our DVC contract for 10 days and I just booked a weekend at AKV (got a value studio!!!) for Nov '18! My HS best friend will be at WDW for their first time and I really want to take my kids to MVMCP. Think I'll wait a few months before I mention it to DH  (since we just booked Disneyland for July).



I made it 2 weeks before I told DH... and now one of his best friends is coming with us! Guess our little random trip just got a lot more fun! I *might* try switching to BRV at 7 months... but I doubt I'll be able to get in since it's the holiday season. I'd love the extra sleeping space with the two kids and the boat to MK since that's our only park on our agenda atm (although with DH's friend joining us... I can see that changing rapidly!). Luckily 7 months out is after 11 months to book our planned Feb 2019 trip - so I'll know whether or not I was able to get a value room for that trip. If I can't, then we won't have the extra points to change this one from value to something else. Love at least having the low-point option to squeeze in an extra weekend!


----------



## sndral

Splashboat said:


> Does anyone know how many standard 1 bedroom views there are at Jambo? (or close to how many given that I don't think it has been verified how many reclassified views there are)





DenLo said:


> It looks like 34.  https://i1.wp.com/*******.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Inventory_1BRL.png?ssl=1





Splashboat said:


> I couldn't get the link to open but I was wondering for a rough idea.  Thanks!


Actually, I’ve read that there were originally 10 standard view lock offs (so 10 1 br.s + 10 studios) and the reclassification added 24 standard view lock offs which were formerly savanna views. Likewise there were 3 dedicated studio standard views before reclass and 11 dedicated studios were reclassified from former savanna views. How accurate this info. is, I don’t know, but based on reports of which standard villas posters have gotten through the years it seems pretty accurate.
If my research & reading of the AKV Jambo map is correct 10 of the current standard view 1 br.s are pool/roof pool views from the lobby/Zebra trail - which is consistent w/ the original classifications and the other 24 are partial Sunset or Uzima savanna view from the lobby, Kudu and Zebra trail.
I’m rolling the dice for my next visit and saved points by booking standard view but hope to get a partial savanna view


----------



## Splashboat

sndral said:


> Actually, I’ve read that there were originally 10 standard view lock offs (so 10 1 br.s + 10 studios) and the reclassification added 24 standard view lock offs which were formerly savanna views. Likewise there were 3 dedicated studio standard views before reclass and 11 dedicated studios were reclassified from former savanna views. How accurate this info. is, I don’t know, but based on reports of which standard villas posters have gotten through the years it seems pretty accurate.
> If my research & reading of the AKV Jambo map is correct 10 of the current standard view 1 br.s are pool/roof pool views from the lobby/Zebra trail - which is consistent w/ the original classifications and the other 24 are partial Sunset or Uzima savanna view from the lobby, Kudu and Zebra trail.
> I’m rolling the dice for my next visit and saved points by booking standard view but hope to get a partial savanna view


I like the standard view.  We have had pool and partial Savannah and I like both.  The pool view is pretty and the location is great.  I like to walk down and see the flamingos and other animals in the area.  Thanks


----------



## SL6827

I just wonder how good the chances of getting either a Standard or Savannah studio at 7 months out would be for October 8-12th at Jambo.  Im having a feeling of not so good, even being online right at 8 a.m.  A one-bedroom might stand a better chance but we shall see.


----------



## twinklebug

SL6827 said:


> I just wonder how good the chances of getting either a Standard or Savannah studio at 7 months out would be for October 8-12th at Jambo.  Im having a feeling of not so good, even being online right at 8 a.m.  A one-bedroom might stand a better chance but we shall see.



Someone just pointed an older thread out the VWL groupie discussion. Very useful although times are changing and it could use an update.
Sharing here... seems to show that if you're online right at the 7 month mark you may have a good chance of finding rooms open. Key is to be flexible with your dates when you know it could be rough going.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...tudios-some-1-bedrooms-prepared-2015.3419112/


----------



## TeeterTots

What is the best alternative means of transportation (fastest/least expensive) to get from AKL to CR.


----------



## twinklebug

TeeterTots said:


> What is the best alternative means of transportation (fastest/least expensive) to get from AKL to CR.



Uber charged us $18 plus tip to go from CR back to Kidani. Even had the pleasure of one of the chefs from WL as being our driver. Learned lots of interesting stuff, and some oddball info to go along with it too.

Lyft runs the "minnie van" service for $20 per trip on Disney property, but you need to go through the hotel front desk or valet to book one otherwise you'll end up with a normal Lyft (we found out the hard way and had a driver that totally overcharged us)


----------



## Splashboat

TeeterTots said:


> What is the best alternative means of transportation (fastest/least expensive) to get from AKL to CR.


We used Lyft from WL to BWV it was $9.98 plus tip. (Minnie is $20, this was just the Lyft app)


----------



## sndral

Splashboat said:


> I like the standard view.  We have had pool and partial Savannah and I like both.  The pool view is pretty and the location is great.  I like to walk down and see the flamingos and other animals in the area.  Thanks


My first ever stay @ AKL was before they converted the 5th floor to DVC & long before they built Kidani - ironically I had a 5th floor hotel room on Zebra trail overlooking the roof/pool which was very convenient and certainly a better standard view than many at other resorts. The lush foliage that’s grown up around the pool enhances those views, IMO.


----------



## SL6827

twinklebug said:


> Someone just pointed an older thread out the VWL groupie discussion. Very useful although times are changing and it could use an update.
> Sharing here... seems to show that if you're online right at the 7 month mark you may have a good chance of finding rooms open. Key is to be flexible with your dates when you know it could be rough going.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...tudios-some-1-bedrooms-prepared-2015.3419112/


I could be flexible with my dates, so we shall see.


----------



## BethanyF

a couple random questions about Jambo - 

I assume they will, but will the decorations be down by 1/14?
How close are 'close to the lobby' 2BR villas?
Did I hear they serve an alcoholic POG drink at one of the pools?


----------



## sndral

BethanyF said:


> a couple random questions about Jambo -
> 
> I assume they will, but will the decorations be down by 1/14?
> How close are 'close to the lobby' 2BR villas?
> Did I hear they serve an alcoholic POG drink at one of the pools?


Christmas decorations will be long gone by 1/14 - I woke up a couple of days after 1/1/16, and not only was the big tree gone, but they were refinishing the lobby floor, it was a bit of a let down 
There are several (5 maybe) 2 br. lock offs w/ doors that open onto a hall that is open to the lobby below, a couple above the check in desk (between Ostrich and Kudu trail) and a couple on the other side (between Giraffe and Zebra trail.) These are all standard view. Close to lobby is one of those meaningless generic requests w/ online check in these days, IMO, presumably you’d get a villa nearer the lobby than those that are at the very ends of Kudu & Zebra trail which are a bit of a hike to the lobby (but nothing like some places, BWV, cough cough.)
Can’t help with pool beverages.


----------



## DenLo

Splashboat said:


> I couldn't get the link to open but I was wondering for a rough idea.  Thanks!



I forgot the Disboards doesn't approve that site.  I glad the numbers will do.


----------



## jennifer in canada

Full availability right now for either


QUOTE="SL6827, post: 58616106, member: 599329"]I just wonder how good the chances of getting either a Standard or Savannah studio at 7 months out would be for October 8-12th at Jambo.  Im having a feeling of not so good, even being online right at 8 a.m.  A one-bedroom might stand a better chance but we shall see.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SL6827

jennifer in canada said:


> Full availability right now for either
> 
> 
> QUOTE="SL6827, post: 58616106, member: 599329"]I just wonder how good the chances of getting either a Standard or Savannah studio at 7 months out would be for October 8-12th at Jambo.  Im having a feeling of not so good, even being online right at 8 a.m.  A one-bedroom might stand a better chance but we shall see.


[/QUOTE]
I'm kinda leaning more towards SSR now.  Who knows?   I will be happy to just be at Disney.


----------



## sndral

I'm kinda leaning more towards SSR now.  Who knows?   I will be happy to just be at Disney.[/QUOTE]
A couple of years ago I was booked for several nights at my home resort for early Dec. but I wanted to try out a couple of resorts as possible add on places. One, BWV pool/water view 1 br. I got right at 7 mo.s 9 am via phone. VGF I got later, the waitlist didn’t come through, but I checked availability 2-4 times every day and actually tweaked my days a bit and pieced together a 3 night stay. The hunt was sort of fun, especially as I had a back up I was ok with already booked & I was beyond thrilled to score those VGF days!


----------



## TeeterTots

Can you get Sanaa bread service through in room dining? Anyone have a menu or insight? Is it from onsite Jiko/boma. Thanks a bundle!


----------



## aoconnor

WFTV (local Orlando news station) is reporting that club level guests at all resorts will have the option to buy 3 extra fast passes per day for $50/person, 3 day minimum. The fast passes can be used at any park and do not require advanced reservations. 

Not as attractive for us DVCers who visit all the time, but for someone who doesn't visit often and needs to accomplish a lot in one trip it sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## drusba

BethanyF said:


> a couple random questions about Jambo -
> 
> I assume they will, but will the decorations be down by 1/14?
> How close are 'close to the lobby' 2BR villas?
> Did I hear they serve an alcoholic POG drink at one of the pools?



Decorations typically disappear long before 1/14. One year several years ago, they were up until January 16 but that resulted from an unusual cold spell when almost the entire first two weeks of January saw temperatures in the 20s at night and below 50 in the day and they decided to leave things up until it got warmer for the wokers.

If you have savanna view and request and get close to the lobby at Jambo, you may be disappointed with your view because the rooms actually close to the lobby are ones with the the more mediocre views among all savanna view rooms at Jambo; same applies to requesting close to transportation or bus stop. A better request (and any request should be made through MS) is to simply ask for something along Zebra Trail (the right side of the u-shaped building) and away from the lobby, rooms there have good views and face west (thus avoiding blinding sun beaming into the room in the morning).

I am not aware of their being an actual POG drink at the pools but they do have frozen and other drinks, for Jambo see here :https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/animal-kingdom-lodge/uzima-springs-pool-bar/menus/  For Kidani, see here https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/animal-kingdom-villas-kidani/maji-pool-bar/menus/pool-bar/


----------



## AnnaKat

Does anyone know if the new $50 per guest for 3 addl fast passes for Club Level stay include the Club Level Villas @ Jambo House?!
Thanks.
This affects our Trip.


----------



## bluecruiser

AnnaKat said:


> Does anyone know if the new $50 per guest for 3 addl fast passes for Club Level stay include the Club Level Villas @ Jambo House?!
> Thanks.
> This affects our Trip.


Based on information from a third-party site, the answer would be yes. There hasn't been an official announcement from Disney yet, as far as I've seen. But here are a couple related news articles with Disney confirmation:
Disney World to roll out new FastPass pilot program for select resort guests
Disney World to allow some guests to buy more Fastpasses

Note - you might want to double check with DVC or AKV directly just to be sure, since Animal Kingdom Lodge/Villas is the only location on property where DVC members can stay on club level. But since the list includes the Poly bungalows and Copper Creek cabins, I'd guess it includes all club level rooms at AKL, even DVC.


----------



## sndral

I wonder if those extra FP+s are only good for the length of your stay or if you can use them a couple of days after you've moved to another villa on a split stay. I've never been particularly interested in the club villas at AKV as the views are sub par, we don't drink much and the food offerings don't look particularly appealing to me, but it might be worth walking into a club stay in the future to have access to these FP+s.


----------



## twinklebug

sndral said:


> I wonder if those extra FP+s are only good for the length of your stay or if you can use them a couple of days after you've moved to another villa on a split stay. I've never been particularly interested in the club villas at AKV as the views are sub par, we don't drink much and the food offerings don't look particularly appealing to me, but it might be worth walking into a club stay in the future to have access to these FP+s.


I was thinking the same thing, particularly during the busy seasons.


----------



## AnnaKat

aoconnor said:


> WFTV (local Orlando news station) is reporting that club level guests at all resorts will have the option to buy 3 extra fast passes per day for $50/person, 3 day minimum. The fast passes can be used at any park and do not require advanced reservations.
> 
> Not as attractive for us DVCers who visit all the time, but for someone who doesn't visit often and needs to accomplish a lot in one trip it sounds reasonable to me.



They DO require FP made in advance.
The 90 days out is a great plus!


----------



## AnnaKat

twinklebug said:


> I was thinking the same thing, particularly during the busy seasons.


They are only good during your Club Level length of service; i spoke with DVC Member Services.


----------



## twinklebug

AnnaKat said:


> They are only good during your Club Level length of service; i spoke with DVC Member Services.


Thank you for clarifying that.


----------



## sndral

AnnaKat said:


> They DO require FP made in advance.
> The 90 days out is a great plus!





AnnaKat said:


> They are only good during your Club Level length of service; i spoke with DVC Member Services.


Yes, thanks for filling in the details, I haven’t been following the threads about the possible club level FPs, I guess I’ll have to do some reading and catch up, will all 6 FPs have to be in the same park, like all 3 made @ 60 days now must be, will you have 2 FP booking days, one 60 out and one 90, how will tiering work, etc..
Our 2018 Dec. trip is already booked, but for 2019, when SWL opens, it might be worth it to have a 90 day booking window and to have the extras. I took a look at the point difference between our usual savanna view and club and it’s not that big a jump, lots to think about, especially as 2019 was going to be a VGF trip  but maybe by then there’ll be other changes.

Edit - found some details, you can make them at different parks, you cannot repeat rides, includes ability to reserve preferred viewing spots, also available to the cabins at CCV & bungalows at Poly.


----------



## sdomino11

Checking in in two weeks for our first stay renting DVC points. Any tips on what I should know as a first timer? I know to bring soaps/shampoos, etc. And I'll be bringing extra towels. What about coffee? Do I need to bring extra filters or coffee? If so, what kind? Thanks! We're getting really excited!


----------



## twinklebug

sdomino11 said:


> Checking in in two weeks for our first stay renting DVC points. Any tips on what I should know as a first timer? I know to bring soaps/shampoos, etc. And I'll be bringing extra towels. What about coffee? Do I need to bring extra filters or coffee? If so, what kind? Thanks! We're getting really excited!



I don't bring towels. Easy enough to call down for more or wash them on our own either in the room or at the laundry room. Since I fly my luggage space is far too valuable for that.

I do bring ground coffee, filters for a 12 cup drip coffee maker, and a small tupperware filled sugar. (zip locked of course)
If staying in a studio I will also bring one sharp knife, real spoons, forks and some good sized microwavable plastic bowls. (Full kitchens provide these)

Each trip we also buy a mug and do so on the first day so that there is something larger than a doll's teacup to drink coffee from.


----------



## TeeterTots

Split stay question 

Oh my goodness, forgive me for asking this, but traveling with a group of 9 and not having our vehicle Thor the duration....please remind me how this should go.....

We fly in the night before our res so we have a car and are staying at Disney springs...we'll hit target for groceries. We will be checking into BLT (4/22-25) where we'll unload a lot PLUS the groceries....We hope to be at BLT by 9 before returning car at 10 and heading to MK? So do we drop everything off including food/groceries at bell service?

Then we transfer to AKL 4/25-27....so all that luggage and food gets to the resort how? We could bus Sans stuff or maybe Lyft/Minnie vanx2 (which we can take everything with) over early to enjoy the resort before our room is ready (which I know could be 11 or 4?) so suggestions...comments...reminders? Help! Thanks.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney will transfer your luggage between resorts, but I'd do the groceries on my own as they've been known to leave the transfer luggage sitting in their cages in the open air for long periods of time. This means no refrigeration and bugs will have access to your food. Their service is typically very slow too. We've gone until 9pm without our luggage, and then it arrived with a wheel broken off.

I'd go with a lyft or uber. When you get to the resort give everything to bell services to store for you, mark the bags that need to be in their fridge. When your room is ready call down and they'll bring it all to you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TeeterTots said:


> Split stay question
> 
> Oh my goodness, forgive me for asking this, but traveling with a group of 9 and not having our vehicle Thor the duration....please remind me how this should go.....
> 
> We fly in the night before our res so we have a car and are staying at Disney springs...we'll hit target for groceries. We will be checking into BLT (4/22-25) where we'll unload a lot PLUS the groceries....We hope to be at BLT by 9 before returning car at 10 and heading to MK? So do we drop everything off including food/groceries at bell service?
> 
> Then we transfer to AKL 4/25-27....so all that luggage and food gets to the resort how? We could bus Sans stuff or maybe Lyft/Minnie vanx2 (which we can take everything with) over early to enjoy the resort before our room is ready (which I know could be 11 or 4?) so suggestions...comments...reminders? Help! Thanks.



Disney Bell service will transfer it all.  We've transferred food including ice cream with no issue.  I'd guess something could happen but it's worked well for us.


----------



## Splashboat

TeeterTots said:


> Split stay question
> 
> Oh my goodness, forgive me for asking this, but traveling with a group of 9 and not having our vehicle Thor the duration....please remind me how this should go.....
> 
> We fly in the night before our res so we have a car and are staying at Disney springs...we'll hit target for groceries. We will be checking into BLT (4/22-25) where we'll unload a lot PLUS the groceries....We hope to be at BLT by 9 before returning car at 10 and heading to MK? So do we drop everything off including food/groceries at bell service?
> 
> Then we transfer to AKL 4/25-27....so all that luggage and food gets to the resort how? We could bus Sans stuff or maybe Lyft/Minnie vanx2 (which we can take everything with) over early to enjoy the resort before our room is ready (which I know could be 11 or 4?) so suggestions...comments...reminders? Help! Thanks.



We've had bell services transfer and we've rented a car ourselves to move everything.  Agree with Twinklebug, you won't have access to your luggage/groceries for a number of hours so keep out whatever you need.
We were told it takes about 4 hours but it was longer.


----------



## liloca

Jambo all,

I have just rented points to stay at a Standard Studio in Kidani. This will be our first DVC/deluxe stay for us!
I would like to request a room closer to the lobby or pool. Where should I request my room to be? Should it be theZebra trail?
Thank you for your help! October cannot come fast enough!
It will be me my DH, DS 5 and DD 2.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Splashboat said:


> We've had bell services transfer and we've rented a car ourselves to move everything.  Agree with Twinklebug, you won't have access to your luggage/groceries for a number of hours so keep out whatever you need.
> We were told it takes about 4 hours but it was longer.



I believe the transfers happen somewhere around the 2-3 time frame so it depends on when you give your items to Bell Service to transfer as to how long it takes to get them again.


----------



## sndral

liloca said:


> Jambo all,
> 
> I have just rented points to stay at a Standard Studio in Kidani. This will be our first DVC/deluxe stay for us!
> I would like to request a room closer to the lobby or pool. Where should I request my room to be? Should it be theZebra trail?
> Thank you for your help! October cannot come fast enough!
> It will be me my DH, DS 5 and DD 2.


I don't know much about Kidani as we normally stay in Jambo - but Zebra trail is not in Kidani, it'S in Jambo, so no point in asking for it 
Hopefully a Kidani expert will post some suggestions, I think the usual advice is to request to be by one of the elevators, which have names btw.


----------



## bwbuddy5

liloca said:


> Jambo all,
> 
> I have just rented points to stay at a Standard Studio in Kidani. This will be our first DVC/deluxe stay for us!
> I would like to request a room closer to the lobby or pool. Where should I request my room to be? Should it be theZebra trail?
> Thank you for your help! October cannot come fast enough!
> It will be me my DH, DS 5 and DD 2.



Here's a start.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/best-kidani-location-if.3598868/


----------



## liloca

bwbuddy5 said:


> Here's a start.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/best-kidani-location-if.3598868/


This is perfect! Thank you!


----------



## bwbuddy5

liloca said:


> This is perfect! Thank you!



Thank drusba


----------



## woodleygrrl

I am sure that this question has been asked before, but I can't seem to find it:  Can someone please post some pictures of their two bedroom lock-off at Kidani?  We are staying there for the first time in October and I would really like to see what it looks like!  We have only ever stayed in one bedrooms in Jambo.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## shaunacb

Is it easier to get to AK park compared to Epcot using the bus from AKV Jambo?  Or all all the park buses direct and pretty similar in the time it takes from the resort to the park?  Trying to decide which park to do twice on our next visit, AK or Epcot, and I thought transportation might help make the decision!  Our group is two families and a grandma, tall kids who like all types of rides (coasters etc) ranging from 4-10 years, and a baby.  Have never done Epcot.  I have been to AK pre-Pandora.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

shaunacb said:


> Is it easier to get to AK park compared to Epcot using the bus from AKV Jambo?  Or all all the park buses direct and pretty similar in the time it takes from the resort to the park?  Trying to decide which park to do twice on our next visit, AK or Epcot, and I thought transportation might help make the decision!  Our group is two families and a grandma, tall kids who like all types of rides (coasters etc) ranging from 4-10 years, and a baby.  Have never done Epcot.  I have been to AK pre-Pandora.



AK is just around the corner from AKL/AKV.  You drive past it to get to the lodging.  The drive itself is probably something like 2-3 minutes.  Epcot is further away.


----------



## twinklebug

I finally got my Jambo Dec 2018 trip put together. There was one day missing in the middle of my trip that I had to haunt the site for... Now I just have to get the three reservation numbers linked into one. Anyone know if the system has been fixed for dining and FP+ so that all three linked dvc reservations would work off of the first day or is it still glitchy?

Although I love Kidani, I've decided that at the holidays I think I prefer the ambience of Jambo more. It's not that Kidani doesn't have a beautiful lobby, but with the convenience of heading straight from the room to the parking garage and out I missed seeing the beautiful tree and the feeling that would melt into my bones every time I walked through the lobby. At Jambo, we have to walk through the lobby (or store, LOL) at least a little to get that warm -n-melty Christmas feeling going. It's a theory.


----------



## twinklebug

shaunacb said:


> Is it easier to get to AK park compared to Epcot using the bus from AKV Jambo?  Or all all the park buses direct and pretty similar in the time it takes from the resort to the park?  Trying to decide which park to do twice on our next visit, AK or Epcot, and I thought transportation might help make the decision!  Our group is two families and a grandma, tall kids who like all types of rides (coasters etc) ranging from 4-10 years, and a baby.  Have never done Epcot.  I have been to AK pre-Pandora.



Tough choice! This is one of those reasons I hate that we need to make reservations so far out. I miss the days of winging it.

I love both Epcot and AK, for similar, but opposite reasons. Kids will mostly agree that AK is more fun as it has rides, animals, shows, music -- all on a level they can appreciate. EPCOT, on the other hand, has all the above on a level adults appreciate. 

To end the day, EPCOT wins. You just can't beat Illuminations. 
... but Everest and tigers... 

I'm torn. Don't know what to tell ya


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I finally got my Jambo Dec 2018 trip put together. There was one day missing in the middle of my trip that I had to haunt the site for... Now I just have to get the three reservation numbers linked into one. Anyone know if the system has been fixed for dining and FP+ so that all three linked dvc reservations would work off of the first day or is it still glitchy?
> 
> Although I love Kidani, I've decided that at the holidays I think I prefer the ambience of Jambo more. It's not that Kidani doesn't have a beautiful lobby, but with the convenience of heading straight from the room to the parking garage and out I missed seeing the beautiful tree and the feeling that would melt into my bones every time I walked through the lobby. At Jambo, we have to walk through the lobby (or store, LOL) at least a little to get that warm -n-melty Christmas feeling going. It's a theory.



It's the same room on all 3 reservations?  If so then just ask MS to combine the 3 into 1.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's the same room on all 3 reservations?  If so then just ask MS to combine the 3 into 1.


Yes, same type room on all three. I'm afraid that I might hit a MS rep who doesn't know how to move them all to the same number without loosing days off the reservations. Things get gobbled up so fast online.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Yes, same type room on all three. I'm afraid that I might hit a MS rep who doesn't know how to move them all to the same number without loosing days off the reservations. Things get gobbled up so fast online.



It shouldn't be a problem.  I have it done fairly often without issue.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It shouldn't be a problem.  I have it done fairly often without issue.


Good to hear! I'll call them, with luck this will be easy.


----------



## ont/ohana

Hi Everyone, I have had a wonderful time reading all the posts!  
I have a question, we had to cancel a trip at New years, so our points are now in holding, so we can't book until 60 days out.  We are hoping to stay at either Kidani or Jumbo, 1 bdrm, May 17-21, there is availability right now at both, does anyone know how busy it is in May (we have never stayed in May before), before we get our AK hopes up? 
Thanks!


----------



## ont/ohana

sdomino11 said:


> Checking in in two weeks for our first stay renting DVC points. Any tips on what I should know as a first timer? ....
> 
> If your don't have dinning plan, we always bring snacks, small cereal or breakfast items, etc...I agree with other who replied, don't bring extra towels, if in a studio, I also bring clothes pins in case the curtians don't close tight (we love dark rooms at night) and also to hang up wet bathing suits on the bathtub clothesline.
> Have a great time!


----------



## Pluto80

Just booked our very first stay at Kindani in a savanna studio. We’re owners at OKW (doing a split stay with Kidani and OKW). Very excited for our first DVC stay


----------



## twinklebug

Pluto80 said:


> Just booked our very first stay at Kindani in a savanna studio. We’re owners at OKW (doing a split stay with Kidani and OKW). Very excited for our first DVC stay


Oh, I hope you love it!
Be sure to ask for "Sunset Savanna" if you want to see zebra and giraffe off the balcony. The other savanna, Pembe, has smaller animals. I have to admit that those red river hogs are adorable when they run and play.


----------



## Pluto80

twinklebug said:


> Oh, I hope you love it!
> Be sure to ask for "Sunset Savanna" if you want to see zebra and giraffe off the balcony. The other savanna, Pembe, has smaller animals. I have to admit that those red river hogs are adorable when they run and play.


That was going to be a question actually, so you’ve already answered it for me! My daughter adores giraffes, so I’ll be sure to ask for Sunset


----------



## DisMomof2Princesses

I have a quick question:  Is Kidani village really as far from food, etc. as people say it is?  We are debating staying in Kidani Village Savanna view or OKW standard.  We have stayed at OKW a few times and love it, and were hoping for Poly in August, but when I went to make the reservation, 2 days at the end of our week were unavailable.  We would be there for my daughter's birthday and she loves animals so we were going to surprise her and stay and AK, but only Kidani is available.  Any suggestions for savanna view room requests near the pool?


----------



## Somnia

It's like 4-5 minutes if I remember correctly, it's not that bad. There is also a transport van that travels between the two of them throughout the day. The walk from the buses/lobby to your room can be longer than the walk to Jambo sometimes.


----------



## bwbuddy5

We think it’s a nice walk, we walk a lot anyway. Plus, compared to the walking you’ll be doing in the parks, it’s nothing


----------



## DisMomof2Princesses

Somnia said:


> It's like 4-5 minutes if I remember correctly, it's not that bad. There is also a transport van that travels between the two of them throughout the day. The walk from the buses/lobby to your room can be longer than the walk to Jambo sometimes.


I totally get what you're saying!  Thanks for responding.  It's the kids that will have the issue, but when we're in Disney, walking doesn't seem to cause an issue


----------



## DisMomof2Princesses

bwbuddy5 said:


> We think it’s a nice walk, we walk a lot anyway. Plus, compared to the walking you’ll be doing in the parks, it’s nothing


Thanks for responding!  Yes, for whatever reason, walking all day in Disney doesn't bother my kids as much as a 2 minute walk anywhere at home!


----------



## fostrmom2mny

I have looked, but haven't seemed to find a map of AK DVC area that shows Jambo. I'm a very visual person and wanted to see where Jambo and Kidani compared to the Lodge. Thanks for the help


----------



## DenLo

Google maps shows it pretty well.



Ignore the red circle at the top at Kidani Village.  We had a room there once.  Animal Kingdom Lodge, Jambo House is at the bottom right of the photo.


----------



## twinklebug

fostrmom2mny said:


> I have looked, but haven't seemed to find a map of AK DVC area that shows Jambo. I'm a very visual person and wanted to see where Jambo and Kidani compared to the Lodge. Thanks for the help



It sounds like you're not aware that "The lodge" is Jambo house. It is both normal hotel and DVC (on 5th floor, and a handful of 6th floor concierge rooms). Kidani is the backwards "3", or as I think of it, the mickey ears to Jambo in the picture Denise posted above.


----------



## drusba

DisMomof2Princesses said:


> I have a quick question:  Is Kidani village really as far from food, etc. as people say it is?  We are debating staying in Kidani Village Savanna view or OKW standard.  We have stayed at OKW a few times and love it, and were hoping for Poly in August, but when I went to make the reservation, 2 days at the end of our week were unavailable.  We would be there for my daughter's birthday and she loves animals so we were going to surprise her and stay and AK, but only Kidani is available.  Any suggestions for savanna view room requests near the pool?



The Kidani building is over 2/3 mile long, with the north wing (pool wing) being a little longer than the south wing. The walk from bus stop (which is on the south wing) to end room on the north wing is close to .4 miles, and from the lobby (and restaurant) it is just over 1/3 mile. Mentally picture it this way: imagine yourself at the base of the World Showcase; now walk to Germany; that is about the distance from bus stop to end room on the Kidani north wing. Kidani has one table service restaurant, Sanaa, which is very good. However, you need to go to Jambo to find a buffet restaurant, Boma, or quick service restaurant, Mara, both of which are also very good (Mara has lots of seating, (including outside). Walking distance to Jambo from Kidani depends on where your room is. Shortest walk is from the Zazu elevator, the last one on the south wing, which gives you about 1/4 mile to the Jambo front entrance. Distance from Kidani front entrance to Jambo front entrance is about 1/2 mile, and distance from an end room on the north wing of Kidani to the Jambo front entrance is about .8 mile. There is a shuttle (minibus) that runs continuously throughout the day and evening between the Kidani and Jambo front entrances, and usually has less than a 15 minute wait.

If you want the shortest walk to Jambo, request near the Zazu elevator but be prepared for long walks to the Kidani lobby and very long to the pool. If you want to be near the bus stop and within striking distance of the lobby and not an overwhelming distance from the pool, request a room near the Timon elevator which is on the south wing fairly near the door on the second floor that leads directly to the bus stop. If you want near the pool and within striking distance of the lobby and not hugely far from the bus stop, request a room near the Rafiki elevator which is on the north wing (down that elevator to ground floor gives you shortes poasible walk from the building to a gate to the pool area).


----------



## vbmom40

We have booked Kidani studio and there were going to be Grandma, Grandpa, Grandson (6) Grandson (1).  The kids mom just started a new job and was unable to get the time off.  That just changed can we have 3 adults and 2 children in the room if one of the kids is under 2?


----------



## bluecruiser

vbmom40 said:


> We have booked Kidani studio and there were going to be Grandma, Grandpa, Grandson (6) Grandson (1).  The kids mom just started a new job and was unable to get the time off.  That just changed can we have 3 adults and 2 children in the room if one of the kids is under 2?


I can't say how comfortable you all may be since I've never stayed in a studio there (at least not with that many people), but you will be okay as far as capacity limits.

Official capacity for the studio is 4 people plus 1 more if under the age of 3. The bed is queen size, the sleeper sofa is full size, and there's a Pack 'n Play that the 1-year-old can sleep in.


----------



## TeeterTots

vbmom40 said:


> We have booked Kidani studio and there were going to be Grandma, Grandpa, Grandson (6) Grandson (1).  The kids mom just started a new job and was unable to get the time off.  That just changed can we have 3 adults and 2 children in the room if one of the kids is under 2?


We’ve slept 3 adults and 2 children in a studio many times! It’s not bad especially when they’re small. Enjoy!


----------



## vbmom40

Mom, 6 year old and 1 year old will sleep together on the pull out.  I am bummed because I made a decision to switch from the poly lake view to kidani for the kids.  We have stayed at the poly and like the extra bathroom.  We will just have to be very organized.


----------



## DenLo

vbmom40 said:


> Mom, 6 year old and 1 year old will sleep together on the pull out.  I am bummed because I made a decision to switch from the poly lake view to kidani for the kids.  We have stayed at the poly and like the extra bathroom.  We will just have to be very organized.



It will be a great experience with the kids at Kidani. It has a great water play area that works for both the 1 year and the 6 year old and being able to see the animals on top of that is even better.  Lots to do at AKV because of the community hall and all the evening activities for the 6 year old, less for the baby though.  And there is a shuttle between Kidani and Jambo House so it is easy to get to one or the other.  I think you will be fine.  You can do another trip to the Poly.


----------



## Pluto80

Just passed ROFR on an AKL contract, so excited!!!!!!


----------



## aoconnor

Pluto80 said:


> Just passed ROFR on an AKL contract, so excited!!!!!!



Congrats and welcome! What day did you submit? I submitted an add on 1/22 and I'm hoping to hear back today as well.


----------



## Pluto80

It’s taken about 2 weeks


----------



## evolady73

We just put a down payment on DVC at AKV.  We really love Jambo and know that it is hard to get.  But if we book 11 months out, are our chances pretty good?  I didn’t see the DVC at Jambo but I have stayed there.  I did tour the DVC at Kidani.  I noticed that the DVC at Kidani had way better lighting and even a make up mirror where as our room at Jambo did not.  Does the Jambo DVC have the same great lighting and makeup mirror?  Is it similar to the rooms we toured at Kidani?   Specifically the one bedroom.


----------



## DenLo

Jambo House 1BR

 
Kidani Village 1BR



The basic difference between the two is the floorpan as Jambo House villas are remodeled hotel rooms, two hotel rooms were converted to make up a 1BR.  The makeup mirror was added after a recently soft goods renovation at Kidani Village.  I think the same renovation was done a Jambo House too.


----------



## psac

evolady73 said:


> We just put a down payment on DVC at AKV.  We really love Jambo and know that it is hard to get.  But if we book 11 months out, are our chances pretty good?  I didn’t see the DVC at Jambo but I have stayed there.  I did tour the DVC at Kidani.  I noticed that the DVC at Kidani had way better lighting and even a make up mirror where as our room at Jambo did not.  Does the Jambo DVC have the same great lighting and makeup mirror?  Is it similar to the rooms we toured at Kidani?   Specifically the one bedroom.



The floor plans above should help, but Kidani has an extra bathroom, which could make a big difference. The downsides to Kidani are somewhat obvious— the distance from the Jambo amenities, and also reeeeeaaaalllly long hallways if you’re at the end. Like over half a mile walk from the lobby, literally. If you drive there, though, the parking at Kidani is great, in that you park under the building, so you could park close to those remote rooms.


----------



## drusba

I believe both buildings have the make-up mirror (at least in 1BRs and above). As far as lighting goes, they are comparable although neither is really that great. The problem: when Disney put in energy efficient lighting, it assumed that the wattage needed was the same as having incandescent bulbs when in reality an energy efficient  bulb. such as 60 watt, was less illuminating than a incandescent 60 watt bulb. Kidani actually used to be much worse than Jambo for lighting. The fix done by Disney was not to change the lighting but to paint the walls at Kidani a lighter color, which improved lighting in Kidani.

Rooms at Kidani and Jambo are different. Studios are close to the same size but the Jambo tub/shower is in a separate room with the toilet while the Kidani tub/shower is next to the sink and thus anyone using the sink can see anyone else using the shower. The Kidani 1BR (and 2BR) is about 100 sq ft larger than than the Jambo 1BR (and 2BR). The Kidani 1BR is overall much nicer, with more closet space, two bathrooms and a large master bath with a separate tub and shower; Jambo 1BR has a combined tub and shower in the master (and only) bathroom and the tub requires a very high stepover which can be difficult for older people with any knee issues. If desire is better room, the Kidani 1BR wins by a large margin. If you are like many of us who have bought there, you begin with the belief that you will always want Jambo and then, as time progresses, turn into a firm believer that the only place to stay if you have a 1BR or 2BR is Kidani. One other thing to be aware of with Jambo rooms: for all of AKV, there is no problem booking 11 months out except for both value rooms and club level, both of which are only at Jambo. The value (smaller rooms) very often disappear before 11 months out (booked by someone with a start date just before yours) or within seconds ater 8 a.m. at 11 months out, and for club level rooms that is really an all year problem. It is more a problem for studios and 2BRs than for 1BRs but advice to follow is that you should not buy AKV with the desire to get, and belief that you will always be able to get, value or club level rooms at 11 months out.

Jambo's advantage is amenities. It has the much larger store and lobby, and three restaurants: Jiko, a rather expensive but good table service. Boma, one of the best buffets on site, and Mara, a good quick service restaurant which has lots of seating. Kidani has only one table-service restaurant, Sanaa, but it is very good. The Jambo pool is significantly larger than Kidani's and has a lot more areas to find shade. However, the Kidani pool has the much longer slide and an excellent kids (3 to 12) water play area. Kidani also has the better food/bar service area at the pool with a lot more seating under the roof in the shade. Kidani also has a community hall and Jambo deos not. If you have a car, Kidani is ideal with its under-building parking lot that runs almost the length of the entire building, and with three elevators along each of the two wings, one can usually find a parking space fairly clise to one's room regardless of where the room is. Jambo parking is in a large lot across the road that is in the front of the building and walk from car to room can run from not too bad to very long. Bus service from the two buildings is comparable. Buses stop at both resorts, but often during higher demand morning times, there are direct busses to MK from each building. Overall the service to the parks is somewhat better than other DVC resorts, with fewer delays (possibly because there are only two stops at the resort), but distance to parks other than AK (only 10 minutes) is longer.

Another big difference between Kidani and Jambo is the walk from room to lobby (or bus stop or pool). The two wings at the Jambo building are very long and the walk from end room to lobby or bus stop can be punishing. However, Jambo has nothing on Kidani, which has the longest walks down an internal hallway from end rooms to lobby of any hotel in the world (and I mean on the earth not just WDW). The Kidani buiding is greater than 2/3 mile long and walk from end rooms to lobby or bus stop can be over 1/3 mile (basically the walk from end room on the north wing to the bus stop is about the same as walking from the base of World Showcase at Epcot to Germany). The result has been that members often make room requests for Kidani that can put them closer to the lobby. For Jambo, that is not actually the best idea if you have savanna view because rooms closer to the lobby do not have as good views as rooms elesewhere.


----------



## abby2018

Just passed ROFR on AKL as well!! Don’t close until April though. Has anyone struggled with booking a studio around 8-9 months out? We are hoping to go in January or February...


----------



## TeeterTots

abby2018 said:


> Just passed ROFR on AKL as well!! Don’t close until April though. Has anyone struggled with booking a studio around 8-9 months out? We are hoping to go in January or February...


You should have no trouble getting a standard or savanna, but the more desired value and club level go quickly at 11 months. Occasionally you can find a night here or there. Enjoy!


----------



## DenLo

We haven't stayed in a remodeled studio at Kidani Village yet, but here is the photo of the vanity area of a remodeled studio at Jambo House.  If one got the makeup mirror, I would think that Kidani Village would have it too.


----------



## Mskcl131

We finally closed and our deed was recorded on our very first DVC contract!  We are so glad that we decided to buy an AKV resale!  We rented points in September of last year and just fell in love!


----------



## twinklebug

Mskcl131 said:


> We finally closed and our deed was recorded on our very first DVC contract!  We are so glad that we decided to buy an AKV resale!  We rented points in September of last year and just fell in love!


Welcome home!


----------



## igrsod

I'm so excited.... we are official owners at AKV.  It's such a beautiful resort.  We debated buying direct when we stayed there for the first time a few years ago, but just recently decided to purchase a resale contract, saving so much money.  Can't wait to book our first trip to our new home.


----------



## brent02139

igrsod said:


> I'm so excited.... we are official owners at AKV.  It's such a beautiful resort.  We debated buying direct when we stayed there for the first time a few years ago, but just recently decided to purchase a resale contract, saving so much money.  Can't wait to book our first trip to our new home.


Congrats! Hopefully we'll be members soon. Waiting to hear from Disney direct.


----------



## abja09

I am staying at Kidani in July in a savanna view studio with my 15 yr old son. I’m not to picky about a room and don’t mind the walk but I know I definitely want to be in the south trail. Should I just request south trail or should I be more specific? TIA


----------



## cpster

Hi all - Thinking if planning a stay for later this year.  Are both Jambi and Kidani villas renovated now?  Hoping for a savannna studio.  Thanks!


----------



## Disney9.9.10

I'm not currently an owner at AKV (I own at Poly) but we are staying at AKV exactly one month from today!! It is one of my favourite resorts and I can't wait to see how excited my daughter will be with the savannah view room we will have!


----------



## drusba

cpster said:


> Hi all - Thinking if planning a stay for later this year.  Are both Jambi and Kidani villas renovated now?  Hoping for a savannna studio.  Thanks!



The scheduled renovations at both are done. I am assuming you will be reserving 7 months out for later this year, meaning you will be seeking time during Oct, Nov or Dec, DVC's high to extremely high demand time of the year. There are likely to be times when it will difficult to get something at 7 months, although savanna view at Kidani is often (but definitely not always) open at 7 months out during that time. If your heart is set on Jambo, you might need to rethink your options.


----------



## striker1064

We are new DVC owners, just purchased at AKV after absolutely loving a stay at Jambo.

Our first DVC stay will be for the Princess Half Marathon 2019, probably something like Wednesday - Tuesday or something similar. We want to book a Value Studio. How difficult will this be? I'll be on the first day that I can, but I know I can't book the whole week at once as well. Kidani or Jambo doesn't matter to us.

Thanks!


----------



## aoconnor

striker1064 said:


> We are new DVC owners, just purchased at AKV after absolutely loving a stay at Jambo.
> 
> Our first DVC stay will be for the Princess Half Marathon 2019, probably something like Wednesday - Tuesday or something similar. We want to book a Value Studio. How difficult will this be? I'll be on the first day that I can, but I know I can't book the whole week at once as well. Kidani or Jambo doesn't matter to us.
> 
> Thanks!



Extremely difficult, I would count on needing a standard. Race weekends are some of the highest demand weeks of the entire year for DVC.

FYI- there are no value studios at Kidani, only Jambo. And there's only 18 of them, 10 of which are part of two bedroom lock offs.


----------



## striker1064

Thanks for the response! Will plan for a standard and just hope we get lucky with a value.


----------



## wnielsen1

striker1064 said:


> We are new DVC owners, just purchased at AKV after absolutely loving a stay at Jambo.
> 
> Our first DVC stay will be for the Princess Half Marathon 2019, probably something like Wednesday - Tuesday or something similar. We want to book a Value Studio. How difficult will this be? I'll be on the first day that I can, but I know I can't book the whole week at once as well. Kidani or Jambo doesn't matter to us.
> 
> Thanks!



EVERYONE wants to book a value studio.  They are in ultra high demand and there are just not that many of them.  Be ready at 8 AM Eastern, 11 months out and hope for the best.  Also have a backup plan because chances are that you will need to use it.


----------



## FindingTheMouse

I agree with the PP.  Try your best at the 11 month mark.  I am new to DVC and was told the same thing, that Value studios are hard to come by especially during peak seasons.  We were looking to book the week of Christmas at AKV this coming Christmas.  I stalked the DVC site almost everyday to see what was available.  Values were booked every morning at 8AM.  I figured when my 11 month mark for December 23rd came around the values would again be booked and I would have to book a regular studio.  Not the case.  I was on the site just before 8 and had everything punched in and we ended up getting a Value Studio for December 23rd through 29th of this year.  
Moral of the story, don't give up on the idea, but be prepared to have to book something different.


----------



## twinklebug

abja09 said:


> I am staying at Kidani in July in a savanna view studio with my 15 yr old son. I’m not to picky about a room and don’t mind the walk but I know I definitely want to be in the south trail. Should I just request south trail or should I be more specific? TIA


Sorry for the late reply... Seems to me you might be fine with anything on the south loop, but just in case they aren't able to accommodate you with a room on the south, I'd put in a request for Sunset Savanna (if giraffe and zebra are on the top of your must-see critters).


----------



## twinklebug

FindingTheMouse said:


> I agree with the PP.  Try your best at the 11 month mark.  I am new to DVC and was told the same thing, that Value studios are hard to come by especially during peak seasons.  We were looking to book the week of Christmas at AKV this coming Christmas.  I stalked the DVC site almost everyday to see what was available.  Values were booked every morning at 8AM.  I figured when my 11 month mark for December 23rd came around the values would again be booked and I would have to book a regular studio.  Not the case.  I was on the site just before 8 and had everything punched in and we ended up getting a Value Studio for December 23rd through 29th of this year.
> Moral of the story, don't give up on the idea, but be prepared to have to book something different.


Agreed! Also, If you can't get the room you want right off then reserve what you can get and keep watching the site over the next month. Folk are always moving their trips around and a day or two will tend to pop up every so often for those first few weeks. Member services can always combine the days into one reservation once you've gotten what you need. Don't try to do this yourself or you risk loosing the days.

I managed to piece together 2 days in concierge followed by a week in a value studio. It's very possible, but you have to do it yourself, the wait list seems to be false security.


----------



## striker1064

wnielsen1 said:


> EVERYONE wants to book a value studio.  They are in ultra high demand and there are just not that many of them.  Be ready at 8 AM Eastern, 11 months out and hope for the best.  Also have a backup plan because chances are that you will need to use it.



Y'all weren't kidding. I've been online right at 8AM checking the RAT for a 6-day stay, and the current day is already booked every time. They are fast!

Interestingly, I've noticed the current day will be booked, but then it will open back up the next day, and the next day will be booked. I'm guessing people are walking those reservations?

We've at least noticed it's very easy to book a standard view studio, so that'll be the backup plan.


----------



## twinklebug

striker1064 said:


> Y'all weren't kidding. I've been online right at 8AM checking the RAT for a 6-day stay, and the current day is already booked every time. They are fast!
> 
> Interestingly, I've noticed the current day will be booked, but then it will open back up the next day, and the next day will be booked. I'm guessing people are walking those reservations?
> 
> We've at least noticed it's very easy to book a standard view studio, so that'll be the backup plan.


Yes, those are walkers doing that. Ticks me off something terrible as I know two people who are always in "walking" mode on those reservations and aren't even serious about getting dates other than the most sought out to resell.

Keep watching the days you want though. Usually about 3-7 days after they open they may come open again as the walkers stroll on by.


----------



## cmarsh31

striker1064 said:


> Y'all weren't kidding. I've been online right at 8AM checking the RAT for a 6-day stay, and the current day is already booked every time. They are fast!
> 
> Interestingly, I've noticed the current day will be booked, but then it will open back up the next day, and the next day will be booked. I'm guessing people are walking those reservations?
> 
> We've at least noticed it's very easy to book a standard view studio, so that'll be the backup plan.



If you're quick, it works - my DH booked us 2/16-2/17 this morning in a value studio (flying in the day before we head out on our Disney cruise). I was prepared to spend the points on a standard if I had to, but glad to save a few points for a room we're just going to sleep one night in. I suspect, now that we're into the President's Week/Princess 1/2 Marathon week zone we'll see fewer days 're-opening' with walking.


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

What does walking dvc reservations mean?


----------



## striker1064

cmarsh31 said:


> If you're quick, it works - my DH booked us 2/16-2/17 this morning in a value studio (flying in the day before we head out on our Disney cruise). I was prepared to spend the points on a standard if I had to, but glad to save a few points for a room we're just going to sleep one night in. I suspect, now that we're into the President's Week/Princess 1/2 Marathon week zone we'll see fewer days 're-opening' with walking.



Yeah I dunno, I was online right at 8 AM again this morning and I was already too late. I get this is how it always is and there are very few value studios, but that's just annoying. I guess I'm going to have to read up on how people are doing it - I'm signed in and I refresh the RAT right at 8 AM when the booking window opens, so maybe I'm a few steps too slow at the beginning.


----------



## striker1064

Unicorn Dreams said:


> What does walking dvc reservations mean?



Essentially, it's booking your stay for a high demand time up to a full week before you actually want to go. Let's say I'm trying to book the Princess Half Marathon weekend in a value studio, an extremely busy time in a limited accommodation that's already hard to get. I want to go Thursday, February 21 through Monday, February 25. Walking means I book a full week something like Thursday, February 14 through Wednesday, February 20 as soon as that booking window opened March 14 (because these days are theoretically easier to get), and every day, I modify my reservation by dropping one day off the beginning and adding one day at the end, until I've "walked" to the dates I want.


----------



## cmarsh31

striker1064 said:


> Yeah I dunno, I was online right at 8 AM again this morning and I was already too late. I get this is how it always is and there are very few value studios, but that's just annoying. I guess I'm going to have to read up on how people are doing it - I'm signed in and I refresh the RAT right at 8 AM when the booking window opens, so maybe I'm a few steps too slow at the beginning.



I was not as lucky this morning for the nights after our cruise. Something errorred when I clicked and I missed the room.


----------



## JETSDAD

striker1064 said:


> Yeah I dunno, I was online right at 8 AM again this morning and I was already too late. I get this is how it always is and there are very few value studios, but that's just annoying. I guess I'm going to have to read up on how people are doing it - I'm signed in and I refresh the RAT right at 8 AM when the booking window opens, so maybe I'm a few steps too slow at the beginning.


If you're refreshing the RAT at 8 you'll likely miss out. You really need to be at the Check Availability page with the desired reservation filled out and hit Continue at 8 sharp...then just choose the Select This Resort immediately.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

striker1064 said:


> Yeah I dunno, I was online right at 8 AM again this morning and I was already too late. I get this is how it always is and there are very few value studios, but that's just annoying. I guess I'm going to have to read up on how people are doing it - I'm signed in and I refresh the RAT right at 8 AM when the booking window opens, so maybe I'm a few steps too slow at the beginning.



You have to be on the actual booking page to hope to get a difficult category room right at 8am.  Use the RAT and you're removing yourself from the hunt. 

As far as being annoyed it's really just part of a flexible system.  I never recommend that someone purchase thinking they'll be able to get the lowest point accommodations - especially if they have very few rooms.  There's a lot of other owners who have bought with that same idea and there's just a limit of how many rooms there are for the lower points.  Or for the concierge rooms as well as some others.  Great if you can get them but not something to be counted on IMO.


----------



## striker1064

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You have to be on the actual booking page to hope to get a difficult category room right at 8am.  Use the RAT and you're removing yourself from the hunt.
> 
> As far as being annoyed it's really just part of a flexible system.  I never recommend that someone purchase thinking they'll be able to get the lowest point accommodations - especially if they have very few rooms.  There's a lot of other owners who have bought with that same idea and there's just a limit of how many rooms there are for the lower points.  Or for the concierge rooms as well as some others.  Great if you can get them but not something to be counted on IMO.



Oh definitely. We actually bought because we liked our cash savannah view so much, and on 90% of our stays we will opt for a savannah view. But just for this one we were hoping to get a value studio since it's Magic Season... of course, everyone thinks that.


----------



## striker1064

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You have to be on the actual booking page to hope to get a difficult category room right at 8am.  Use the RAT and you're removing yourself from the hunt.



I just wanted to say, THANK YOU for telling me this was the way to go. Previously I was just checking the pages at 8 AM to see how quickly they went, but today was the day that the dates I wanted actually opened for booking. And thanks to this, I managed to get exactly what I wanted in the value studio! I'm happy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

striker1064 said:


> I just wanted to say, THANK YOU for telling me this was the way to go. Previously I was just checking the pages at 8 AM to see how quickly they went, but today was the day that the dates I wanted actually opened for booking. And thanks to this, I managed to get exactly what I wanted in the value studio! I'm happy.



You're welcome and glad you were able to get the room you were hoping for!


----------



## monique5

We have an upcoming stay @ AKL- Kidani, Deluxe Studio. Room request suggestions? Are any close to Savannah View or what's close to Lobby. This is not my home resort. TIA!


----------



## drusba

monique5 said:


> We have an upcoming stay @ AKL- Kidani, Deluxe Studio. Room request suggestions? Are any close to Savannah View or what's close to Lobby. This is not my home resort. TIA!



Do you mean you have standard view? Most of those either have view of pool area, or road and bus station and are not very far from the lobby. However, if you want to request a standard room actually having a savanna view, request room near the Pumba elevator. There are standard rooms there that have Pembe savanna view that were converted from savanna view to standard view. Be aware however, that those rooms are very far from the lobby and bus station.

If instead you have savanna view, your initial request should be Sunset savanna view, the better savanna at Kidani that has giraffes and zebras. Most savanna view rooms at Kidani overlook Sunset. If you also want to be fairly close to lobby, then do not request close to lobby -- practically everyone does with the result that there are high odds against getting the request and ending up far from the lobby. Instead request close to the Timon elevator, if you also want to be close to the bus station, or close to the Rafiki elevator if you also want to be close to a gate to the pool area.


----------



## monique5

drusba said:


> Do you mean you have standard view? Most of those either have view of pool area, or road and bus station and are not very far from the lobby. However, if you want to request a standard room actually having a savanna view, request room near the Pumba elevator. There are standard rooms there that have Pembe savanna view that were converted from savanna view to standard view. Be aware however, that those rooms are very far from the lobby and bus station.
> 
> If instead you have savanna view, your initial request should be Sunset savanna view, the better savanna at Kidani that has giraffes and zebras. Most savanna view rooms at Kidani overlook Sunset. If you also want to be fairly close to lobby, then do not request close to lobby -- practically everyone does with the result that there are high odds against getting the request and ending up far from the lobby. Instead request close to the Timon elevator, if you also want to be close to the bus station, or close to the Rafiki elevator if you also want to be close to a gate to the pool area.



Standard View. So requesting room near Pumba elevator, is that at the very end? If no request, should be closer to lobby/bus since that's where standard rooms are located? Thanks!


----------



## drusba

monique5 said:


> Standard View. So requesting room near Pumba elevator, is that at the very end? If no request, should be closer to lobby/bus since that's where standard rooms are located? Thanks!



The original standard view rooms are all within striking distance of the lobby and bus station. The standards near the Pumba elevator are not from that group but instead are rooms changed from savanna to standard view a few years after Kidani opened. As I mentioned those converted rooms near the Pumba elevator (the last elevator on the north wing) are far from the lobby and bus station (nearly 1/3 mile) although not quite at the very end of the north wing of Kidani (the wing that the pool is on)


----------



## monique5

drusba said:


> The original standard view rooms are all within striking distance of the lobby and bus station. The standards near the Pumba elevator are not from that group but instead are rooms changed from savanna to standard view a few years after Kidani opened. As I mentioned those converted rooms near the Pumba elevator (the last elevator on the north wing) are far from the lobby and bus station (nearly 1/3 mile) although not quite at the very end of the north wing of Kidani (the wing that the pool is on)



Ok, thanks!  I was trying to determine how far, is far away.


----------



## princessbride6205

We've owned DVC for 9? years now and we are finally stepping it up to our first 1 BR! I snagged the Value 1 BR at AKV and my final night of waitlist came through. Getting excited for January 2019 already...


----------



## drusba

princessbride6205 said:


> We've owned DVC for 9? years now and we are finally stepping it up to our first 1 BR! I snagged the Value 1 BR at AKV and my final night of waitlist came through. Getting excited for January 2019 already...


 
Good going. Anyone who can get a value at AKV and also have the wait list come through must be living right. Though the value 1BRs are smaller than any other 1BRs, they are very nice. You have all the amenties needed (w/d, master bathroom with whirlpool tub and shower, frog, stove, etc.) and regardless of which room you get, you will be near the lobby, bus station and pool. Though they typically do not allow location requests to be made through MS for values, you might want to try something that has worked twice for us. At 60 days out, you will be able to check-in on line and use the request section of the online check-in system. One of the requests you can make is to be on the "Kudo Trail" side of the resort (the left hand side of the u-shaped building).Most of the values on that side have savanna view rather than pool view. Twice with value we have selected that request (and no others) and twice we have gotten the savanna view. Possibly, it is just happenstance and we got lucky, but you might want to try it.


----------



## nates

Does AKL (either Kidani or Jambo) have any common areas with high speed internet hookups? Looking for a quiet place to get some work done without having to rely on wifi... 
Also, I assume that the rooms do not have high speed outlets, is that correct? Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

nates said:


> Does AKL (either Kidani or Jambo) have any common areas with high speed internet hookups? Looking for a quiet place to get some work done without having to rely on wifi...
> Also, I assume that the rooms do not have high speed outlets, is that correct? Thanks!



Everything is now wifi resort wide.


----------



## nates

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Everything is now wifi resort wide.


Ok thank you. Hopefully it will be better than Fort Wilderness was in July


----------



## cdepauli

We just recently booked Kidani Deluxe Studio - Standard View through the Disney website with the summer discount. YAAAAY!!

We will be driving (or will rent a car if we fly) so with the underground parking, it seems like the walk to further rooms is mitigated a bit. With that said, we'll be travelling with two kiddos (7 and almost 3). Through reading the last several pages of the thread, it seems like, with kids, we should request either Pumba elevator (does that guarantee a partial savanna view?) or Rafiki, to be near the pool. If I typically prefer an upper floor, should I request an upper floor if I want a savanna view, or is it better to be lower (we lucked in to a great savanna view AGES ago at AKL and I feel like we weren't super high and that was perfect)? Pros/cons of the views? Pool noise? Are there room view pics of the partial savanna views in this (or other) threads?

Also, what are the pros/cons of booking through Disney rather than an owner? We initially booked before the parking fee was enacted. If we were to change to book through an owner, would we then have to pay for parking?


----------



## drusba

^Booking Kidani through Disney central reservations is different from making a DVC reservation and what the Disney site refers to as standard view is often not the same as what DVC identifies as standard view rooms. I know that I can request near the Pumba elevastor for DVC standard rooms and potentially get savanna view, but I do not know if that is true for rentals through Disney, although you might want to try it. Near the Rafiki elevator would get you close to the pool no mater what your view designation, but again I do not know whether you can even make that request through Disney's central reservations.

As to significant differences: (a) though the DVC reservation is most often cheaper than a reservation through Disney, a Disney reservation comes with daily cleaning service and the DVC reservation does not -- you get daily emptying of the trash and some replenishment of toiletries on the fourth day; (b) typically reserving through a DVC member means you will have to pay up front for the room and will not have the ability to cancel and get money back; (c) the reservation can be modified only through the member and making a modification, such as adding a day or moving your dates, can be far more difficult to do than with a Disney reservation, e,g., by 7 months out the member might not even be able to add days or change the dates because other DVC reservations may already have filled the rooms available to DVC; (d) for DVC, requests have to go through the member who is renting (who makes requests through DVC Member Services) and you cannot call directly, except that beginning at 60 days out you will be able to check-in online and use the request section of the check-in pages, which has far fewer requests that can be made than requests that you can make through the member, e.g., the online request pages do not have any request for near the Rafiki or Pumba elevator; the only similar request you can make with online check-in is "near an elevator," a completely useless request without being able to name the elevator, because there are multiple elevators, and such a request could put you in any room in the building; (e) with Disney you have complete control of your reservation, but with DVC, the member actually has complete control including the ability to cancel until your arrival date, i.e., you need to trust the member not to do something wrong; (f) any request for a dining plan must go through the member and must be made and paid for by no later than 48 hours out; (g) buying park tickets is always a completely separate transaction from getting a DVC reservation.

As to some of your other questions: (a) pool is far enough away that you really do not get any pool noise from any room; (b) one might want to request lower floor for more direct view of animals but that should be requested only if you know you have savanna view -- with other DVC standard view rooms you should request high floor to achieve any decent view at all; (c) as to DVC standard rooms near the Pumba elevator overlooking Pembe, I am not aware of any particular pictures except for two YouTube videos that are actually walk-throughs of the same standard view Grand Villa (the very large 3BR unit) in that area and have some shots of the views from the balconies, see www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy38d42R_2o&t=227s and www.youtube.com/watch?v=31lNSVRzelc; (d) the new resort parking fees do not apply to any DVC reservation even if it is a rental by the member (I have personally confirmed that through DVC).


----------



## cdepauli

drusba said:


> ^Booking Kidani through Disney central reservations is different from making a DVC reservation and what the Disney site refers to as standard view is often not the same as what DVC identifies as standard view rooms. I know that I can request near the Pumba elevastor for DVC standard rooms and potentially get savanna view, but I do not know if that is true for rentals through Disney, although you might want to try it. Near the Rafiki elevator would get you close to the pool no mater what your view designation, but again I do not know whether you can even make that request through Disney's central reservations.
> 
> As to significant differences: (a) though the DVC reservation is most often cheaper than a reservation through Disney, a Disney reservation comes with daily cleaning service and the DVC reservation does not -- you get daily emptying of the trash and some replenishment of toiletries on the fourth day; (b) typically reserving through a DVC member means you will have to pay up front for the room and will not have the ability to cancel and get money back; (c) the reservation can be modified only through the member and making a modification, such as adding a day or moving your dates, can be far more difficult to do than with a Disney reservation, e,g., by 7 months out the member might not even be able to add days or change the dates because other DVC reservations may already have filled the rooms available to DVC; (d) for DVC, requests have to go through the member who is renting (who makes requests through DVC Member Services) and you cannot call directly, except that beginning at 60 days out you will be able to check-in online and use the request section of the check-in pages, which has far fewer requests that can be made than requests that you can make through the member, e.g., the online request pages do not have any request for near the Rafiki or Pumba elevator; the only similar request you can make with online check-in is "near an elevator," a completely useless request without being able to name the elevator, because there are multiple elevators, and such a request could put you in any room in the building; (e) with Disney you have complete control of your reservation, but with DVC, the member actually has complete control including the ability to cancel until your arrival date, i.e., you need to trust the member not to do something wrong; (f) any request for a dining plan must go through the member and must be made and paid for by no later than 48 hours out; (g) buying park tickets is always a completely separate transaction from getting a DVC reservation.
> 
> As to some of your other questions: (a) pool is far enough away that you really do not get any pool noise from any room; (b) one might want to request lower floor for more direct view of animals but that should be requested only if you know you have savanna view -- with other DVC standard view rooms you should request high floor to achieve any decent view at all; (c) as to DVC standard rooms near the Pumba elevator overlooking Pembe, I am not aware of any particular pictures except for two YouTube videos that are actually walk-throughs of the same standard view Grand Villa (the very large 3BR unit) in that area and have some shots of the views from the balconies, see www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy38d42R_2o&t=227s and www.youtube.com/watch?v=31lNSVRzelc; (d) the new resort parking fees do not apply to any DVC reservation even if it is a rental by the member (I have personally confirmed that through DVC).




THANK YOU for all of the amazing information! I think I will definitely keep our reservation through Disney. It sounds like this is what will work best for our travel style and family. I will check out the videos


----------



## keaster

After much discussion about where to vacation in 2019, we are looking forward to returning to our AKL home in August 2019! This time we'd like to splurge on a 3 bedroom grand villa as friends will be joining us. Thinking we'd like to book one at Jambo house. Are these hard to get at 11 months? I'm not even sure how many there are! Looking at the last week of August to go.


----------



## huey578

Starlight Safari, how far in advance can you book?  Some members of my traveling party want to book for Oct 23rd   TIA


----------



## hthrbells

Hey all! A quick question, do they supply bathrobes in the grand villas? Or can you request them if they don’t?


----------



## drusba

keaster said:


> After much discussion about where to vacation in 2019, we are looking forward to returning to our AKL home in August 2019! This time we'd like to splurge on a 3 bedroom grand villa as friends will be joining us. Thinking we'd like to book one at Jambo house. Are these hard to get at 11 months? I'm not even sure how many there are! Looking at the last week of August to go.



Thus far, the six Jambo GV's have always been easy to get at 11 months out, even during the busiest times of year (and August is not one of those).


----------



## gillep

keaster said:


> After much discussion about where to vacation in 2019, we are looking forward to returning to our AKL home in August 2019! This time we'd like to splurge on a 3 bedroom grand villa as friends will be joining us. Thinking we'd like to book one at Jambo house. Are these hard to get at 11 months? I'm not even sure how many there are! Looking at the last week of August to go.



I am of no help regarding your question, but I will say I am very jealous, I have dreams of staying in the Jambo GVs, too bad I don't prefer to vacation with others, so it isn't likely to happen for me.  Have fun!


----------



## Zmack

WE are renting points for a stay at AKL in Jan/19. It's our first time staying here. Any advice on things to do at the resort. We have four days off from the parks, and plan on hanging out at the resort for two of them.


----------



## AJollyHoliday

Any recommendations for a 2 Bedroom Sunset Savannah view at Kidani?  Specific room numbers appreciated!


----------



## famgel

Need a little help! Are the buses from Ak Jambo and Kidani to the parks just for the AK Resort? For some reason I thought I read they added a water park maybe to route? Ty!


----------



## drusba

famgel said:


> Need a little help! Are the buses from Ak Jambo and Kidani to the parks just for the AK Resort? For some reason I thought I read they added a water park maybe to route? Ty!



The Studios bus stops at Blizzard Beach when it is open. The Disney Springs bus stops at Typhoon Lagoon when it is open. That is not an addition. That is the way it has always been.

All the park and Disney Springs buses are for AKL only (Kidani and Jambo). Particularly for MK, they often have separate buses going to MK from Kidani and Jambo during busy times of the day.


----------



## drusba

AJollyHoliday said:


> Any recommendations for a 2 Bedroom Sunset Savannah view at Kidani?  Specific room numbers appreciated!



Specific room number requests have a low chance of being met. For possible requests to make other than Sunset savanna view see my post here https://www.disboards.com/threads/akl-kidani-or-jambo.3672091/


----------



## famgel

drusba said:


> The Studios bus stops at Blizzard Beach when it is open. The Disney Springs bus stops at Typhoon Lagoon when it is open. That is not an addition. That is the way it has always been.
> 
> All the park and Disney Springs buses are for AKL only (Kidani and Jambo). Particularly for MK, they often have separate buses going to MK from Kidani and Jambo during busy times of the day.


Ty so much trying to make the choice of AK Kidani or OKW! Switch hopefully at 7 mos this Wed! Ive never stayed at either, home resort SSR! OKW renovations scare me a little but it’s all good! Big family trip 12/9 and I just have calm down! We’re going to Disney during Xmas and that’s great anywhere we stay!


----------



## GrantMcR

Just booked two 1br Savannah view villas at Kidani for the week after Thanksgiving! So excited! I have wanted to stay at AKL for so long and this will be our first time. One question, we have two different confirmation numbers for the two rooms. I've heard people talking about linking their reservations. What is the benefit of doing this? Can one person make plans and reservations for the whole group then?


----------



## drusba

GrantMcR said:


> Just booked two 1br Savannah view villas at Kidani for the week after Thanksgiving! So excited! I have wanted to stay at AKL for so long and this will be our first time. One question, we have two different confirmation numbers for the two rooms. I've heard people talking about linking their reservations. What is the benefit of doing this? Can one person make plans and reservations for the whole group then?



Linking is something that refers to bringing two successive reservations for the same type of room together, e.g., someone uses points from one member number to reserve a 1BR for Sun to Wed and a different member number to reseve the same type room for Wed to Sat and then has MS link the reservations so the member does not have to change rooms. It does not refer to joining two reservations like you have made for the same dates for two different rooms. 

What you might do is have MS put a "traveling with" notation on each reservation and request rooms close to each other. The traveling with notation tells the room assigner that you are all part of the same family or group.

As to having one person making plans or reservations for the group, you do not need everyone to be in the same room to do that. All you need is a member with a My Disney Experience account which has as family members or friends all the parties in your group. You can then put both reservations and everyone's tickets in that member's MDE account and the member can make all the fastpass+ reservations and all the dining reservations.


----------



## GrantMcR

drusba said:


> Linking is something that refers to bringing two successive reservations for the same type of room together, e.g., someone uses points from one member number to reserve a 1BR for Sun to Wed and a different member number to reseve the same type room for Wed to Sat and then has MS link the reservations so the member does not have to change rooms. It does not refer to joining two reservations like you have made for the same dates for two different rooms.
> 
> What you might do is have MS put a "traveling with" notation on each reservation and request rooms close to each other. The traveling with notation tells the room assigner that you are all part of the same family or group.
> 
> As to having one person making plans or reservations for the group, you do not need everyone to be in the same room to do that. All you need is a member with a My Disney Experience account which has as family members or friends all the parties in your group. You can then put both reservations and everyone's tickets in that member's MDE account and the member can make all the fastpass+ reservations and all the dining reservations.


Thank you for all the info. That was very helpful.


----------



## Somnia

So vacation update! I just booked a Kidani 1 bedroom savannah view for Dec 12th-17th!

It's been a rough 2018 so far, I rented my 2018 points out because I had to help family out with some stuff and didn't think I'd make it to Disney this year. I was debating paying out of pocket, but started looking and borrowed 2019 points to book this trip. I may work off borrowed points for the next few years as I work back to not having to borrower, but that's ok  I really need this trip! Also didn't necessarily want a 1 bedroom, but it's all I could get, lots of room for a solo trip (unless I find someone to go).

Excitement begins!  Though I do have one question. For room requests am I able to call member services to make those unlike calling the normal Disney number?


----------



## DenLo

Somnia said:


> So vacation update! I just booked a Kidani 1 bedroom savannah view for Dec 12th-17th!
> 
> It's been a rough 2018 so far, I rented my 2018 points out because I had to help family out with some stuff and didn't think I'd make it to Disney this year. I was debating paying out of pocket, but started looking and borrowed 2019 points to book this trip. I may work off borrowed points for the next few years as I work back to not having to borrower, but that's ok  I really need this trip! Also didn't necessarily want a 1 bedroom, but it's all I could get, lots of room for a solo trip (unless I find someone to go).
> 
> Excitement begins!  Though I do have one question. For room requests am I able to call member services to make those unlike calling the normal Disney number?



Congratulations on getting the reservation you want.  That is a great time of year to visit WDW and Kidani will look great with all of the holiday decor.

Definitely call, do chat or email Member Services (under contact us on the member website) to add a view request for your DVC reservation.  You only contact Disney reservations for cash reservations made by them.


----------



## sndral

Somnia said:


> So vacation update! I just booked a Kidani 1 bedroom savannah view for Dec 12th-17th!
> 
> It's been a rough 2018 so far, I rented my 2018 points out because I had to help family out with some stuff and didn't think I'd make it to Disney this year. I was debating paying out of pocket, but started looking and borrowed 2019 points to book this trip. I may work off borrowed points for the next few years as I work back to not having to borrower, but that's ok  I really need this trip! Also didn't necessarily want a 1 bedroom, but it's all I could get, lots of room for a solo trip (unless I find someone to go).
> 
> Excitement begins!  Though I do have one question. For room requests am I able to call member services to make those unlike calling the normal Disney number?


Don’t forget to bring or buy some bath bombs for that spa tub. My arrival night tradition includes a trip to the GF or DS Basin Store to splurge on bath bombs for the rest of my stay  it takes me a long time to sniff my way through all of the choices!
Yes, call or email MS for villa requests, the online options are so generic they are useless, IMO.


----------



## Somnia

So I broke down and also got a GOLD AP which I will activate when I go in December... though now I think I should have waited incase any deals happen. I wonder if I'll be able to convince member services or whoever to let me partake in whatever deal may happen if I haven't activated my pass yet...


----------



## Pizzaman12

I've been searching for a while and haven't found a ton of good info regarding my question.  I figured the AK lovers might be able to help.  Any thoughts on how visible the animals are during the day around Jambo in late June?  I'm thinking about springing for a 1 or 2-day Savannah view room.  The temps are in the high 80s, so not truly brutal Orlando temps.  The primary reason to visit is for the kids to spend time watching the animals.  Wonder how much they're likely to see?  Last time we visited AKL was 7 years ago in November.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

So excited! We are cruising in January and decided to add a couple park days to the front end of our trip— Jan 1-5. I originally had a preferred studio at SSR booked, but would rather stay somewhere else. I have been stalking
(like a crazy person) the RAT for the past two days and this evening a 1 br standard at Jambo House popped up!

I was having trouble finding anywhere with Jan 1 availability (plus we are working with a limited number of 2018 YR points) but the numbers ending up working out exactly.

It’ll be DH’s first time staying anywhere other than BWV or BCV, and I think it’s been about 8 years since I’ve stayed at AKL, so I am super excited!

**Update**: More stalking today! Just found a savanna view studio at Kidani! Saving some points and stalking won over my Kidani studio Waitlist.


----------



## drusba

drusba said:


> The Studios bus stops at Blizzard Beach when it is open. The Disney Springs bus stops at Typhoon Lagoon when it is open. That is not an addition. That is the way it has always been.
> 
> All the park and Disney Springs buses are for AKL only (Kidani and Jambo). Particularly for MK, they often have separate buses going to MK from Kidani and Jambo during busy times of the day.



Recently returned from a trip to Kidani and need to correct my post from above. The waterpark buses have been changed, in my view for the worse. There is no longer any AKV bus directly to a waterpark. To get to Blizzard Beach, you must take the bus to AK and switch there to a bus to Blizzard Beach (reverse coming back). To get to Typhoon Lagoon, you have to take a bus to Disney Springs and switch there to a bus to TL. Thus, it now takes two buses to get to a waterpark, essentially more than doubling the time previously needed, and you get the ignominy of standing and waiting for a bus at AK or Disney Springs in whatever you wear to the water park. (I am guessing similar changes have been made at other resorts.)


----------



## DenLo

drusba said:


> Recently returned from a trip to Kidani and need to correct my post from above. The waterpark buses have been changed, in my view for the worse. There is no longer any AKV bus directly to a waterpark. To get to Blizzard Beach, you must take the bus to AK and switch there to a bus to Blizzard Beach (reverse coming back). To get to Typhoon Lagoon, you have to take a bus to Disney Springs and switch there to a bus to TL. Thus, it now takes two buses to get to a waterpark, essentially more than doubling the time previously needed, and you get the ignominy of standing and waiting for a bus at AK or Disney Springs in whatever you wear to the water park. (I am guessing similar changes have been made at other resorts.)



I had read that was true for other resorts, but I didn't realize they had changed it for AKV as well.  A pain for those going to the water parks but quicker bus times for the rest of us going elsewhere.


----------



## Somnia

So figure I'll ask here and the Jambo thread...

I've never used touring plans room request feature... but I've always heard good things. This is my first DVC stay so no idea if I should make a request through them or just call Member Services for my request? Obviously no guarantee's but trying to find the best route to go. If I use touring plans should I not make any requests to MS and online and just let them handle it?

Any room suggestions in Kidani for 1 bedroom savannah view? Probably prefer 3rd floor or so.


----------



## aoconnor

drusba said:


> Recently returned from a trip to Kidani and need to correct my post from above. The waterpark buses have been changed, in my view for the worse. There is no longer any AKV bus directly to a waterpark. To get to Blizzard Beach, you must take the bus to AK and switch there to a bus to Blizzard Beach (reverse coming back). To get to Typhoon Lagoon, you have to take a bus to Disney Springs and switch there to a bus to TL. Thus, it now takes two buses to get to a waterpark, essentially more than doubling the time previously needed, and you get the ignominy of standing and waiting for a bus at AK or Disney Springs in whatever you wear to the water park. (I am guessing similar changes have been made at other resorts.)



Crazy.. definitely would take a $7-8 Uber ride door to door and avoid the headache of two buses.


----------



## twinklebug

Somnia said:


> So figure I'll ask here and the Jambo thread...
> 
> I've never used touring plans room request feature... but I've always heard good things. This is my first DVC stay so no idea if I should make a request through them or just call Member Services for my request? Obviously no guarantee's but trying to find the best route to go. If I use touring plans should I not make any requests to MS and online and just let them handle it?
> 
> Any room suggestions in Kidani for 1 bedroom savannah view? Probably prefer 3rd floor or so.



All DVC requests must be made through the member portal, or with a call to member services by the owner.  
My opinion, but I would never, ever give a third party like touring plans or even David's my account information to make a call for me.


----------



## DenLo

aoconnor said:


> Crazy.. definitely would take a $7-8 Uber ride door to door and avoid the headache of two buses.



Or it could cost you up to $21 each way depending on the type of Uber vehicle you snag.


----------



## bluecruiser

twinklebug said:


> All DVC requests must be made through the member portal, or with a call to member services by the owner.
> My opinion, but I would never, ever give a third party like touring plans or even David's my account information to make a call for me.


I don't know about David's, but you don't give your DVC account information to Touring Plans for their room request service. They don't contact Member Services or login to your DVC account; they send a fax to the resort with your room request details. It does include your name and reservation number, but that doesn't seem excessive for what they're doing.


----------



## DenLo

I just seems a needless method for members to go through Touring plans to make a room request.  That method should be used by non owners who have booked a room through CRO. Even renters through a DVC owner should be asking the owner to use the official email, chat or calling MS.


----------



## aoconnor

The Touring Plans room request feature works surprisingly well for cash rooms- pretty decent success rate of getting the exact room you want. For DVC it's much harder since the rooms are nearly 100% occupied 365 days a year. Unless someone is checking out of the exact room you want the day you arrive, not much they can do.


----------



## twinklebug

bluecruiser said:


> I don't know about David's, but you don't give your DVC account information to Touring Plans for their room request service. They don't contact Member Services or login to your DVC account; they send a fax to the resort with your room request details. It does include your name and reservation number, but that doesn't seem excessive for what they're doing.





DenLo said:


> I just seems a needless method for members to go through Touring plans to make a room request.  That method should be used by non owners who have booked a room through CRO. Even renters through a DVC owner should be asking the owner to use the official email, chat or calling MS.



Exactly Denise! While it may be nice and easy that TP is offering this service it may add to the headaches the room assigner has already of shuffling through and entering faxed requests on top of all those entered through the system. I've found they always read the room requests and do their best to assign rooms as requested, but not everyone can be near lobby. 

Just dial up Member services and talk with a wonderfully pleasant person who would be happy to help in any way they can. (An alternate reason for calling MS: Let's not get Disney thinking they can replace human interfaces with automated AI. Use them and then take the survey at the end of the call!)


----------



## bluecruiser

I haven't tried using Touring Plans yet, but I have tried using Member Services, with mixed success. The worst was when I ended up with a room at the Boardwalk where they were doing construction on the floor right above me. Silly me, when I checked in the night before I never thought to ask at check-in about it, since I had made a request through Member Services to be as far away from construction as possible. When I asked them about it the next day the CM told me they never received my request.


----------



## DenLo

blue cruiser said:


> ... When I asked them about it the next day the CM told me they never received my request.



Sometimes I think CMs use that response when a guest asks why they didn't get their request. It is just a self defense mechanism.  Somebody has to be assigned the undesirable room and when a vacation matches the dates available for that room, they get plugged in.  For requests to do with construction I would always go to the front desk for check in, since construction locations can change rapidly within a days time frame, I don't see how a room assigner could possibly get it right.  It could be that plan was for those rooms above to not start construction until next week but they got ahead of schedule.


----------



## bluecruiser

DenLo said:


> Sometimes I think CMs use that response when a guest asks why they didn't get their request. It is just a self defense mechanism.  Somebody has to be assigned the undesirable room and when a vacation matches the dates available for that room, they get plugged in.  For requests to do with construction I would always go to the front desk for check in, since construction locations can change rapidly within a days time frame, I don't see how a room assigner could possibly get it right.  It could be that plan was for those rooms above to not start construction until next week but they got ahead of schedule.


Specifics of the situation I encountered:
I spoke to the manager on the first morning (after the initial minor drilling noise and then an hour later even louder noise). The manager told me construction was on the floor above me and he could move me to another room. The hotel knew how long I was going to stay there (not just one night), and the manager confirmed they never received my room request from Member Services. So either that's the same lie from two different people at the Boardwalk or there was a disconnect between Member Services and the hotel.


----------



## twinklebug

bluecruiser said:


> Specifics of the situation I encountered:
> I spoke to the manager on the first morning (after the initial minor drilling noise and then an hour later even louder noise). The manager told me construction was on the floor above me and he could move me to another room. The hotel knew how long I was going to stay there (not just one night), and the manager confirmed they never received my room request from Member Services. So either that's the same lie from two different people at the Boardwalk or *there was a disconnect between Member Services and the hotel*.



Correct. The hotel and DVC are physically two separate reservation systems, and they aren't always on speaking terms.  (This is a problem Disney has been fighting for years now) So, while the front desk could not see any requests, I'm sure the room assigner did as he/she was working off of the DVC system. One alternate I can think of is that the database needed a restore between when you made the request and the prior night's backup and so your request was lost. Doubtful though as restores are very rare and all the reservations made that day would also have been lost.

I have been told many times that the room assigners do not work on site. They depend on what they know of the building from a master planning guide and add in what is currently reported to them (rooms out of rotation etc). All accommodations are assigned an average of 2 weeks out. So, while the assigner was working off of the requests plus any additional items couriered over from the resort front desk he/she could not find an opening for you as requested. Last minute cancellations happen all the time in the hotel industry, which is why they were able to find you another room.


----------



## New Hamp

AJollyHoliday said:


> Any recommendations for a 2 Bedroom Sunset Savannah view at Kidani?  Specific room numbers appreciated!


Hi, we were in 7332 in December. 3 rd floor, near Zazu elevator. It was on the wing closest to Jambo house. We loved it. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## RL Gutz

Greetings! We finally went all-in and purchased DVC at Copper Creek. We are doing our first trip home January 2019 but I wanted the first two nights at AKL on a savannah view room, followed by a stay at CCV for another 3 nights. Got Kidani for the two nights but now debating if I should do Jambo House as the atmosphere seems more active there. My group is able bodied and if the walk between the two is manageable maybe Kidani with the larger rooms may be more pleasant. I am in a 1-br with a family of 5, but may upgrade to a 2-br as we may have a friend and her young daughter join us for the trip. 

Anyway, we are very excited to spend Marathon Weekend at WDW!


----------



## gillep

RL Gutz said:


> Greetings! We finally went all-in and purchased DVC at Copper Creek. We are doing our first trip home January 2019 but I wanted the first two nights at AKL on a savannah view room, followed by a stay at CCV for another 3 nights. Got Kidani for the two nights but now debating if I should do Jambo House as the atmosphere seems more active there. My group is able bodied and if the walk between the two is manageable maybe Kidani with the larger rooms may be more pleasant. I am in a 1-br with a family of 5, but may upgrade to a 2-br as we may have a friend and her young daughter join us for the trip.
> 
> Anyway, we are very excited to spend Marathon Weekend at WDW!



Congratulations on your purchase and Welcome Home!!!!  We own at AKV but just completed a stay at CCV and we LOVED it, we are thinking about adding on there in the next couple years, just waiting to see what Riviera has to offer first.

Personally, I would keep Kidani if going for a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom.  The setup of the Kidani rooms in those categories is far superior to those in Jambo house, and the extra bathroom is so useful. It really doesn't take very long at all to get to Jambo, and it should be a very nice walk in January. I always stay in studios in Jambo as we slightly prefer the main lodge, but once we go to the larger rooms it is Kidani all the way, and it is so worth it!  Sanaa also serves QS breakfast in the morning which makes staying at Kidani much easier (if you don't have breakfast in the villa that is).

Enjoy your stay!  My husband runs the marathon each year and we will be in our usual Jambo studio for marathon weekend 2019.


----------



## Somnia

RL Gutz said:


> Greetings! We finally went all-in and purchased DVC at Copper Creek. We are doing our first trip home January 2019 but I wanted the first two nights at AKL on a savannah view room, followed by a stay at CCV for another 3 nights. Got Kidani for the two nights but now debating if I should do Jambo House as the atmosphere seems more active there. My group is able bodied and if the walk between the two is manageable maybe Kidani with the larger rooms may be more pleasant. I am in a 1-br with a family of 5, but may upgrade to a 2-br as we may have a friend and her young daughter join us for the trip.
> 
> Anyway, we are very excited to spend Marathon Weekend at WDW!



The walk is only 6-7 minutes between Kidani and Jambo (lobby to lobby, increase the time depending on where your room is possibly) and there is also a shuttle that goes back and forth all day.

I personally prefer Jambo, but Kidani is very very close behind.

Also WELCOME HOME! Congrats on joining DVC


----------



## DenLo

We rotate our AKV studio stays between Kidani and Jambo House as they are both great.


----------



## twinklebug

DenLo said:


> We rotate our AKV studio stays between Kidani and Jambo House as they are both great.


I love both resorts for very different reasons. Can't go wrong with either.

Jambo: Huge impressive lobby, bigger store, but very noisy lobby.
Kidani: Bigger rooms, better Savanna views from room, quiet lobby, better pool slide and play area, parking in shaded areas under the building - easy access.

@RL Gutz  I'd stick with the Kidani room simply for that second bathroom. Sounds like you'll need it.


----------



## RL Gutz

Thanks! That is very reassuring, will keep the Kidani arrangements then. Hope your husbands' training goes well - I am the one doing it in our family as well!


----------



## DenLo

twinklebug said:


> I love both resorts for very different reasons. Can't go wrong with either.
> 
> Jambo: Huge impressive lobby, bigger store, but very noisy lobby.
> Kidani: Bigger rooms, better Savanna views from room, quiet lobby, better pool slide and play area, parking in shaded areas under the building - easy access.
> 
> @RL Gutz  I'd stick with the Kidani room simply for that second bathroom. Sounds like you'll need it.



Saana is big plus IMO, better food than Boma IMO and per person cost is less.  I haven't eaten at Jiko for a number of years, but I know the bread service is better at Saana after doing the wine tasting at Jiko.   Add in having a view of the savanna on a lower floor, the great water play area at Samawati Springs at Kidani to the list too.


----------



## mrgrapes

Does anybody know if there is more direct access to the Kidani pool from the northern hallway or can you only get there from the lobby?  I want to try and request a room but only if it makes a difference.


----------



## DenLo

mrgrapes said:


> Does anybody know if there is more direct access to the Kidani pool from the northern hallway or can you only get there from the lobby?  I want to try and request a room but only if it makes a difference.



From the lobby you can access the pool by walking out the front door and turning left until you get to the pool.


----------



## mrgrapes

OK but if I have a room at the far end of the north wing, do I need to go all the way back to the lobby to go to the pool.  The overhead map makes it look like there may be a door halfway down the hallway that leads to the pool area which could save a lot of time.


----------



## twinklebug

mrgrapes said:


> OK but if I have a room at the far end of the north wing, do I need to go all the way back to the lobby to go to the pool.  The overhead map makes it look like there may be a door halfway down the hallway that leads to the pool area which could save a lot of time.


There is an elevator in the north loop that will take you to the garage and a very short walk to the back entrance of the Kidani pool area. Someone help me out... I can't recall the name of the elevator.


----------



## DenLo

twinklebug said:


> There is an elevator in the north loop that will take you to the garage and a very short walk to the back entrance of the Kidani pool area. Someone help me out... I can't recall the name of the elevator.



I couldn't remember it either.  But I found a copy of an old post by *drusba* which says "request *pool view or close to the Rafiki elevator" *
which is in the same place as the AED sign between the 2d and 3rd pods from the lobby on the north wing (down that elevator to ground, parking lot, floor gives the shortest possible walk from the building to the pool)."


----------



## igrsod

Question... if Kidani is my home resort... can I book at Jambo house at 11 months out?  I used to be able to do this, but now that the website has been updated, it no longer will let me book anywhere but Kidani.


----------



## Splashboat

igrsod said:


> Question... if Kidani is my home resort... can I book at Jambo house at 11 months out?  I used to be able to do this, but now that the website has been updated, it no longer will let me book anywhere but Kidani.


Yes.  I have Kidani as my Home resort too.  You have to click on Jambo and it will show you availability for both.


----------



## DenLo

That is interesting because we own at AKV and both Jambo House and Kidani show up separately as my home resorts.  Both are automatically checked.  We actually own contracts from both Kidani and Jambo House.   Technically you own at the resort listed on your contract but they are both the same resort, Animal Kingdom Villas and you can book either at the 11 month mark.  I think DVC should fix this glitch. Both AKV resorts should be checked for our convenience.


----------



## SPLzero

igrsod said:


> Question... if Kidani is my home resort... can I book at Jambo house at 11 months out?  I used to be able to do this, but now that the website has been updated, it no longer will let me book anywhere but Kidani.



Member services and dvc's IT department are aware of the issue. They said until the issue is resolved you have the call to make your reservations for the 11 month window.


----------



## DenLo

SPLzero said:


> Member services and dvc's IT department are aware of the issue. They said until the issue is resolved you have the call to make your reservations for the 11 month window.



Doesn't anyone do Beta testing anymore?  This was an obvious potential error.


----------



## keaster

SPLzero said:


> Member services and dvc's IT department are aware of the issue. They said until the issue is resolved you have the call to make your reservations for the 11 month window.



Well that's unfortunate for any Kidani contract owners wanting to book a value or concierge room at 11 months. Those are likely eaten up by the time you can call MS at 9am.


----------



## Splashboat

SPLzero said:


> Member services and dvc's IT department are aware of the issue. They said until the issue is resolved you have the call to make your reservations for the 11 month window.


That is not accurate.  I am an owner at Kidani and all I had to do was click on Jambo and I was able to make a reservation.


----------



## twinklebug

Splashboat said:


> That is not accurate.  I am an owner at Kidani and all I had to do was click on Jambo and I was able to make a reservation.


It's great that it works for you, but like igrsod and SPLzero, when I attempt to use my Kidani membership to book at Jambo for anything beyond 7 months out I receive the following error:

*Membership Ineligible*
*This reservation can't be completed because the dates are outside of your booking window.*

I called to make a change to my reservation. Thankfully there was no wait. I also mentioned the problem to my CM and she mentioned that IT is aware of the issue and is working on it.


----------



## Splashboat

twinklebug said:


> It's great that it works for you, but like igrsod and SPLzero, when I attempt to use my Kidani membership to book at Jambo for anything beyond 7 months out I receive the following error:
> 
> *Membership Ineligible*
> *This reservation can't be completed because the dates are outside of your booking window.*
> 
> I called to make a change to my reservation. Thankfully there was no wait. I also mentioned the problem to my CM and she mentioned that IT is aware of the issue and is working on it.


Then it isn't effecting everyone because I was able to do it.


----------



## SPLzero

Splashboat said:


> Then it isn't effecting everyone because I was able to do it.


That's interesting your the first person i have see to have kidani and be able to book Jambo.


----------



## keaster

Splashboat said:


> That is not accurate.  I am an owner at Kidani and all I had to do was click on Jambo and I was able to make a reservation.



What dates were your booking? Were you inside or outside the booking window?


----------



## Splashboat

I went on the website last Thursday morning and it was the first time I saw the new format.  I needed to make a modification to an existing reservation so I was able to do that.  Then I checked a value studio for one night in April which I was considering adding for my sister so she could fly in a day earlier for her reservation.  It was available and was allowing me to do it.  I got to the screen where I needed to borrow points and I stopped there because I wanted to confirm her flight first to make sure it was worth the additional day.  
I just went on again and now I cannot get to that screen and it is telling me I have to call MS so I don't know what they are doing but this was not there on Thursday morning.


----------



## SPLzero

It looks like they have fixed the issue and everyone should know be able to book either at 11 months.


----------



## candielips

Does anyone know if there is carbonated water/soda water available at the refillable stations?  I’m trying to plan ahead if I need to order some or if I can get it with a refillable mug.


----------



## twinklebug

candielips said:


> Does anyone know if there is carbonated water/soda water available at the refillable stations?  I’m trying to plan ahead if I need to order some or if I can get it with a refillable mug.


Chilled water is available, but not carbonated water, unless someone lets the syrup run out.


----------



## kristenrice

Silly question...but what is the current toiletry situation at Kidani?  I heard that they are switching over to the big, pump bottles instead of the smaller, travel-size ones.  Have they done that yet?  What kind of products are provided at check in?  I can't remember....shampoo and conditioner I know, but is there body wash and lotion, or just one or the other?  I'm just trying to figure out my packing strategy.


----------



## candielips

twinklebug said:


> Chilled water is available, but not carbonated water, unless someone lets the syrup run out.



Thank you!  I was hoping they might have it since the bar would have it for drinks.  Ah well, I will have to make sure I grab some while picking up my vodka!


----------



## twinklebug

kristenrice said:


> Silly question...but what is the current toiletry situation at Kidani?  I heard that they are switching over to the big, pump bottles instead of the smaller, travel-size ones.  Have they done that yet?  What kind of products are provided at check in?  I can't remember....shampoo and conditioner I know, but is there body wash and lotion, or just one or the other?  I'm just trying to figure out my packing strategy.


I can tell you that in December we were given H2O bar soaps, lotions, shampoo and conditioner for each bathroom. I found this odd as all the studios I've had over the years did not offer lotion. 
I think Disney will have an uprising against them by DVC owners if they take our mini bottles away


----------



## drusba

kristenrice said:


> Silly question...but what is the current toiletry situation at Kidani?  I heard that they are switching over to the big, pump bottles instead of the smaller, travel-size ones.  Have they done that yet?  What kind of products are provided at check in?  I can't remember....shampoo and conditioner I know, but is there body wash and lotion, or just one or the other?  I'm just trying to figure out my packing strategy.



We were at Kidani in May and shampoo, conditioner, body wash and lotion were still in the little bottles. Do not know if anything has changed since. As to the lotion, what happened is that orginally DVC provided lotion. Then for a number of years it did not, but in the last couple years, it is back to providing it again, at least at the places we have stayed during that time, AKV, BWV, and BLT.


----------



## bwbuddy5

drusba said:


> We were at Kidani in May and shampoo, conditioner, body wash and lotion were still in the little bottles. Do not know if anything has changed since. As to the lotion, what happened is that orginally DVC provided lotion. Then for a number of years it did not, but in the last couple years, it is back to providing it again, at least at the places we have stayed during that time, AKV, BWV, and BLT.



Same in mid June


----------



## DenLo

I think we have only been provided body wash at BLT, VGF and Aulani.  I have not seen any reports of a pump shampoo. conditioner and body wash at a DVC resort.  There is a rumor of Disney hotel resorts getting them, but no verification of any rooms being converted.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We just left Jambo after a three night Value studio with Savannah view stay.

Am happy to say there were 4 mugs, 4 real glasses and the usual assortment of paper plates.

We saw some animals, and crown cranes and the two ostriches who seem to love that part of the Savannah.

We both enjoyed some food from the Mara.  I am glad AKV is a home, and that I was able to book this value studio before this year’s DVC’s MC!


----------



## twinklebug

Thank you fro the great report bobbi! Cheering for the Mugs and glasses!

I'm curious, did the small fridge have a freezer compartment? In Kidani all rooms have a freezer, but I know Jambo has a few odd ones, trying to figure out if it's the values studios that are stuck with these non-freezer ones.


----------



## bamafaninNOLA

I puchased into AKV Jambo DVC last year and will make our first trip as DVC members in April 2019. I’ve booked into a studio savanna view, can anyone share if specific rooms can be requested and if so which room numbers would be best? Thanks in advance!


----------



## drusba

bamafaninNOLA said:


> I puchased into AKV Jambo DVC last year and will make our first trip as DVC members in April 2019. I’ve booked into a studio savanna view, can anyone share if specific rooms can be requested and if so which room numbers would be best? Thanks in advance!



I am assuming you mean you reserved at Jambo (any AKV owner can also reserve at Kidani). Here is a room number map of Jambo: http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html However, requesting specifc room numbers is the least likely request to be met. Better to request a view and area. Most savanna view rooms have good savanna views. The requests many make and that I advise against are close to lobby and close to transportation, both made to avoid long walks to the room. The rooms met by those requests provide the weaker views. My personal request when I get Jambo is for a room overlooking Arusha savanna (the one in the middle of the bulding), along Zebra Trail (the right side of the building). If that request is met, it usually avoids close to lobby or transportation (because so many others request close to lobby or transportation and you have not), and gives you a room with a good view, with easy access to the pool, that faces west and thus avoids blinding sun beaming onto the porch and into the room in the early morning, and provides a view of pleasant sunsets.

Note that if you instead actually reserved at Kidani, the requests I recommend there are overlooking the Sunset savanna and either close to the Timon elevator, if you want to be fairly near the lobby and close to the bus station, or close to the Rafiki elevator, which also puts you fairly near the lobby but close to the pool. Though close to lobby is a request that, if met, gives you a good view there, it should be avoided because it is one that is often not met at Kidani because pratically everyone who has stayed there and got a room far away from the lobby requests close to lobby, and when the request is not met you most often end up far from the lobby because, when they cannot meet a location request, they just put you in any avaialble room, which is often one far away from the lobby. Kidani is a unique building in length, more than 2/3 mile long, and if you get a room near the end of a wing, your walk to the lobby is forever; with the longer one being along the north wing.


----------



## tamerbelles

Hi. Staying in a 1-bedroom for a week and debating if we should bring our own shampoo, conditioner and body wash. Does Kidani have the refillable toiletries yet? Or do they still have the small, travel-size bottles?

If we will have the big, refillable containers, I won't bring our own stuff. But if we get the little bottles, I worry they won't be enough for our family to get by ... In the past, mousekeeping was inconsistent on providing more. Don't feel like fighting for shampoo! Thanks in advance for anyone who can confirm the toiletry situation.


----------



## DeeCee735

drusba said:


> I am assuming you mean you reserved at Jambo (any AKV owner can also reserve at Kidani). Here is a room number map of Jambo: http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html However, requesting specifc room numbers is the least likely request to be met. Better to request a view and area. Most savanna view rooms have good savanna views. The requests many make and that I advise against are close to lobby and close to transportation, both made to avoid long walks to the room. The rooms met by those requests provide the weaker views. My personal request when I get Jambo is for a room overlooking Arusha savanna (the one in the middle of the bulding), along Zebra Trail (the right side of the building). If that request is met, it usually avoids close to lobby or transportation (because so many others request close to lobby or transportation and you have not), and gives you a room with a good view, with easy access to the pool, that faces west and thus avoids blinding sun beaming onto the porch and into the room in the early morning, and provides a view of pleasant sunsets.
> 
> Note that if you instead actually reserved at Kidani, the requests I recommend there are overlooking the Sunset savanna and either close to the Timon elevator, if you want to be fairly near the lobby and close to the bus station, or close to the Rafiki elevator, which also puts you fairly near the lobby but close to the pool. Though close to lobby is a request that, if met, gives you a good view there, it should be avoided because it is one that is often not met at Kidani because pratically everyone who has stayed there and got a room far away from the lobby requests close to lobby, and when the request is not met you most often end up far from the lobby because, when they cannot meet a location request, they just put you in any avaialble room, which is often one far away from the lobby. Kidani is a unique building in length, more than 2/3 mile long, and if you get a room near the end of a wing, your walk to the lobby is forever; with the longer one being along the north wing.



Great info and I’ve been on the receiving end of all requests met or otherwise at Kidani! I’m wondering if you have a map of room numbers for kidani as you provided for Jambo? 

TIA!
Dee


----------



## NJDizfreak417

bamafaninNOLA said:


> I puchased into AKV Jambo DVC last year and will make our first trip as DVC members in April 2019. I’ve booked into a studio savanna view, can anyone share if specific rooms can be requested and if so which room numbers would be best? Thanks in advance!


I stayed in room 5421 this past January and it was a fantastic view!! I’m attempting to attach a picture from our balcony...hopefully it works! Lol


----------



## bamafaninNOLA

drusba said:


> I am assuming you mean you reserved at Jambo (any AKV owner can also reserve at Kidani). Here is a room number map of Jambo: http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html However, requesting specifc room numbers is the least likely request to be met. Better to request a view and area. Most savanna view rooms have good savanna views. The requests many make and that I advise against are close to lobby and close to transportation, both made to avoid long walks to the room. The rooms met by those requests provide the weaker views. My personal request when I get Jambo is for a room overlooking Arusha savanna (the one in the middle of the bulding), along Zebra Trail (the right side of the building). If that request is met, it usually avoids close to lobby or transportation (because so many others request close to lobby or transportation and you have not), and gives you a room with a good view, with easy access to the pool, that faces west and thus avoids blinding sun beaming onto the porch and into the room in the early morning, and provides a view of pleasant sunsets.
> 
> Note that if you instead actually reserved at Kidani, the requests I recommend there are overlooking the Sunset savanna and either close to the Timon elevator, if you want to be fairly near the lobby and close to the bus station, or close to the Rafiki elevator, which also puts you fairly near the lobby but close to the pool. Though close to lobby is a request that, if met, gives you a good view there, it should be avoided because it is one that is often not met at Kidani because pratically everyone who has stayed there and got a room far away from the lobby requests close to lobby, and when the request is not met you most often end up far from the lobby because, when they cannot meet a location request, they just put you in any avaialble room, which is often one far away from the lobby. Kidani is a unique building in length, more than 2/3 mile long, and if you get a room near the end of a wing, your walk to the lobby is forever; with the longer one being along the north wing.



Thanks for the detailed response. I did fail to mention Jambo. I would prefer a shorter walk to the buses but also want to avoid as much foot traffic in front of my room as I tend to be a light sleeper. We’ve stayed at AK years ago before becoming a DVC member but don’t remember much about it.


----------



## liloca

I will be staying at a standard studios in a few weeks and I was wondering if there was room to put a kids air mattress? Has anybody done that?


----------



## twinklebug

liloca said:


> I will be staying at a standard studios in a few weeks and I was wondering if there was room to put a kids air mattress? Has anybody done that?


We have brought a twin sized air mattress with us on many trips to both Jambo and Kidani and always found room for it in the studios. You may need to shuffle a table or chair about, but it will work.


----------



## liloca

twinklebug said:


> We have brought a twin sized air mattress with us on many trips to both Jambo and Kidani and always found room for it in the studios. You may need to shuffle a table or chair about, but it will work.


 Great! Thanks for the info.


----------



## keaster

So excited! Just booked a Jambo grand villa for next August for a trip with friends  Haven't been to our home in a couple years, will be nice to go back!


----------



## aoconnor

Posted this in another thread in the Mouscellenous forum, but according to a new article on WDWNT the Uzima Springs pool is set to get a sand bottom pool similar to Storm Along Bay.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/animal-kingdom-lodge-to-get-sand-bottom-pool.3707641/


----------



## melty

Hi! I saw someone up thread asked this but it wasn't answered yet. Does anyone know if they have the large refillable shampoos in the AKL Kidani Villas? We're staying there later this month and need to know if I have to pack any. Thanks!!!


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

melty said:


> Hi! I saw someone up thread asked this but it wasn't answered yet. Does anyone know if they have the large refillable shampoos in the AKL Kidani Villas? We're staying there later this month and need to know if I have to pack any. Thanks!!!


No we split our last stay between Jambo and Kidani and there were the sample size bottles in the rooms.


----------



## melty

Happiest.Haunt_999 said:


> No we split our last stay between Jambo and Kidani and there were the sample size bottles in the rooms.


Thank you!


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

melty said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome! At least that is how it was at the end of September. If it has changed in the last month or so IDK.


----------



## SPLzero

melty said:


> Hi! I saw someone up thread asked this but it wasn't answered yet. Does anyone know if they have the large refillable shampoos in the AKL Kidani Villas? We're staying there later this month and need to know if I have to pack any. Thanks!!!



Isn't it the same shampoo, conditioner, and body wash?


----------



## twinklebug

SPLzero said:


> Isn't it the same shampoo, conditioner, and body wash?


Just imagined the wall dispensers for shampoo, conditioner and body wash looking like 3D versions of your User Pic (3 Tikis for those who may not see it) Then laughing as I realized that having lotions dispensing from such containers could be just _wrong_ on several levels.


----------



## SPLzero

I know what they look like but even if AKL had wall dispensers if it's the same stuff what does it matter?


----------



## twinklebug

SPLzero said:


> I know what they look like but even if AKL had wall dispensers if it's the same stuff what does it matter?


People like to bring them home. Use them in their guest bathrooms, stocking stuffers, send them off to local battered women's and homeless shelters. There are 1001 uses for some nice soaps at home.

As for usage in WDW, probably much easier to use the dispensers than fiddling with those tiny bottles. Saves on plastic. Hopefully saves on dues.

I'm okay with either as long as the dispensers are maintained well and don't get in the way of my elbows in the shower.


----------



## jerseygal

I was wondering the same thing,but for our end if October trip, both at Poly and BLT, no dispensers, still small bottles. Thought that I read that there would be changes with wall dispensers?


----------



## jerseygal

aoconnor said:


> Posted this in another thread in the Mouscellenous forum, but according to a new article on WDWNT the Uzima Springs pool is set to get a sand bottom pool similar to Storm Along Bay.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/animal-kingdom-lodge-to-get-sand-bottom-pool.3707641/


 Anyone been to Jambo pool since refurb? Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jerseygal said:


> I was wondering the same thing,but for our end if October trip, both at Poly and BLT, no dispensers, still small bottles. Thought that I read that there would be changes with wall dispensers?



Was that an official announcement or did it just come from rumors and some test dispensers that appeared at SSR?  Plans do change and there were quite a few complaints.

And we still got plastic straws other than AK and I thought those were all going away too.  That did come as an official announcement.


----------



## bluecruiser

Happiest.Haunt_999 said:


> You're welcome! At least that is how it was at the end of September. If it has changed in the last month or so IDK.





SPLzero said:


> Isn't it the same shampoo, conditioner, and body wash?


Staying at Kidani now, they still have the small individual sizes. H2O+, all are 2 ounces:

Sea Marine Revitalizing Shampoo
Sea Marine Revitalizing Conditioner
Sea Salt Body Wash
Sea Salt Body Lotion


----------



## jerseygal

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Was that an official announcement or did it just come from rumors and some test dispensers that appeared at SSR?  Plans do change and there were quite a few complaints.
> 
> And we still got plastic straws other than AK and I thought those were all going away too.  That did come as an official announcement.


 My husband had to ask for a straw at Contempo Cafe at Contemporary,was underneath and a CM got it for him.


----------



## DenLo

When we were on a 16 day transatlantic on the Royal Princess in September 2018 they didn't have straws even if you asked.  I was surprised that you got used to drinking without a straw.  But then we were drinking out of glasses versus paper cups.  

So if they are not giving out straws at WDW are they giving out the plastic covers for the cups?   And how many times did people spill the drinks just taking the lids off?  I imagine Disney really had to think about this change, because once the straws are no longer available then the spills will increase.  And guests will expect to get a free drink after they spill their drinks.  I have to admit I never quite figured out why you should get a free drink when you spilled.


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

We are looking for rooms that are a bit more quiet.  We really dont want to book a savanna because we are not in the rooms enough to enjoy it.  Is there a 5th floor on the Kidani side?  Would top floor be the most quiet?
Last time we were there we were on the 4th floor and were kept up at night by a screaming child on one side, a couple doing their thing very loudly on the other and above us it sounded like a service area with housekeeping carts being rolled in and out all night.  After 2 nights the screaming baby stopped.  Poor thing must have been sick, because it was that kind of cry.    The "loud couple" on the other side left after the 4th night and that "noise" literally went on all 4 nights.  The service cart noise happened our entire trip.  I may also consider ear plugs although I dont like putting things in my ears.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> We are looking for rooms that are a bit more quiet.  We really dont want to book a savanna because we are not in the rooms enough to enjoy it.  Is there a 5th floor on the Kidani side?  Would top floor be the most quiet?
> Last time we were there we were on the 4th floor and were kept up at night by a screaming child on one side, a couple doing their thing very loudly on the other and above us it sounded like a service area with housekeeping carts being rolled in and out all night.  After 2 nights the screaming baby stopped.  Poor thing must have been sick, because it was that kind of cry.    The "loud couple" on the other side left after the 4th night and that "noise" literally went on all 4 nights.  The service cart noise happened our entire trip.  I may also consider ear plugs although I dont like putting things in my ears.



Well, the things you described as being noisy could happen anywhere.  I'd bring the ear plugs.  I started doing so after getting tired of the possible noise in hotels.


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> We are looking for rooms that are a bit more quiet.  We really dont want to book a savanna because we are not in the rooms enough to enjoy it.  Is there a 5th floor on the Kidani side?  Would top floor be the most quiet?
> Last time we were there we were on the 4th floor and were kept up at night by a screaming child on one side, a couple doing their thing very loudly on the other and above us it sounded like a service area with housekeeping carts being rolled in and out all night.  After 2 nights the screaming baby stopped.  Poor thing must have been sick, because it was that kind of cry.    The "loud couple" on the other side left after the 4th night and that "noise" literally went on all 4 nights.  The service cart noise happened our entire trip.  I may also consider ear plugs although I dont like putting things in my ears.



The 5th floor exists (parking garage is floor one, and rooms are on floors 2-5) but top floor isn't always the most quiet. We actually thought our stay was louder there. You might want to bring earplugs or get a white noise app on your phone to use while there.


----------



## twinklebug

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> We are looking for rooms that are a bit more quiet.  We really dont want to book a savanna because we are not in the rooms enough to enjoy it.  Is there a 5th floor on the Kidani side?  Would top floor be the most quiet?
> Last time we were there we were on the 4th floor and were kept up at night by a screaming child on one side, a couple doing their thing very loudly on the other and above us it sounded like a service area with housekeeping carts being rolled in and out all night.  After 2 nights the screaming baby stopped.  Poor thing must have been sick, because it was that kind of cry.    The "loud couple" on the other side left after the 4th night and that "noise" literally went on all 4 nights.  The service cart noise happened our entire trip.  I may also consider ear plugs although I dont like putting things in my ears.



In over 15 stays at Kidani we have only encountered disruptive noise during two stays. Pretty good stats if you ask me.

Some sounds cannot be avoided, such as elevators, service carts, standard traffic in the hallway. Disney needs to do a better job controlling other sounds when reported though.
A baby crying because it is sick is a fact of life. You can ask to be moved, but no guarantee that there will be a room to move you to or that it will be any better.
People making unnecessary noise in their units can be controlled. You know who it is, where they are and, most of the time, what they are doing. :/
Calling the front desk will do nothing to resolve the issue. Since they aren't even on site I doubt the report of noise goes any further than that person's desktop. If you need action, you need to get Disney security involved. If unreasonable noise (screaming, things being thrown, leaf blowers) keep happening past quiet hours as deemed by the town then you have every right to call the police.

Could the service cart sound have been the elevator? We had one of those rooms once. Wasn't fun, but I did get used to it.

I've noticed the quietest Kidani rooms for sounds coming from above tend to be the studios. I believe the reason for this is that studios are under studios and there are no stools to be dragged about on tile flooring (unless someone takes a chair into the bathroom). Also, the larger the room over you then there's a good chance that there are more people up there.


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

twinklebug said:


> In over 15 stays at Kidani we have only encountered disruptive noise during two stays. Pretty good stats if you ask me.
> 
> Some sounds cannot be avoided, such as elevators, service carts, standard traffic in the hallway. Disney needs to do a better job controlling other sounds when reported though.
> A baby crying because it is sick is a fact of life. You can ask to be moved, but no guarantee that there will be a room to move you to or that it will be any better.
> People making unnecessary noise in their units can be controlled. You know who it is, where they are and most of the time, what they are doing. :/
> Calling the front desk will do nothing to resolve the issue. Since they aren't even on site I doubt the report of noise goes any further than that person's desktop. If you need action, you need to get Disney security involved. If unreasonable noise (screaming, things being thrown, leaf blowers) keep happening past quiet hours as deemed by the town then you have every right to call the police.
> 
> Could the service cart sound have been the elevator? We had one of those rooms once. Wasn't fun.
> I've noticed the quietest Kidani rooms for sounds coming down from above tend to be the studios. I believe the reason for this is that studios are under studios (?) and there are no stools to be dragged about on tile flooring (unless someone takes a chair into the bathroom). Also, the larger the room over you,



Actually, if one goes down to the front desk and asks to see the manager about the noise/disruption such as screaming, smoking, and so on, they will deal with it w/o security being involved most times.


----------



## twinklebug

Happiest.Haunt_999 said:


> Actually, if one goes down to the front desk and asks to see the manager about the noise/disruption such as screaming, smoking, and so on, they will deal with it w/o security being involved most times.


They handed me earplugs.


----------



## Happiest.Haunt_999

twinklebug said:


> They handed me earplugs.


Interesting because I've never had that happen. Must've been the manager on duty, the one we've always dealt with is wonderful.


----------



## twinklebug

Happiest.Haunt_999 said:


> Interesting because I've never had that happen. Must've been the manager on duty, the one we've always dealt with is wonderful.


It was Kidani, the middle of the night (1am - ish) when I had finally had enough and made the 1/2 mile walk to the desk (should have driven, but the garage is spooky at night that far down the loop). They also sent a housekeeper to the room with another handful of earplugs so I have enough for a fortnight


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> It was Kidani, the middle of the night (1am - ish) when I had finally had enough and made the 1/2 mile walk to the desk (should have driven, but the garage is spooky at night that far down the loop). They also sent a housekeeper to the room with another handful of earplugs so I have enough for a fortnight



That reminds me of checking into a hotel and getting up to the room to discover a package of ear plugs on the night stand.  Freeway side in Sacramento.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That reminds me of checking into a hotel and getting up to the room to discover a package of ear plugs on the night stand.  Freeway side in Sacramento.


That little freebie wasn't in their brochure, was it?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> That little freebie wasn't in their brochure, was it?



haha - nope!


----------



## thepak92

Hoping to be new owner at AKV, hope to be staying there August 2019 before our Disney Cruise, I'm well prepared and well seasoned on DCL, but a fish out of water at WDW.  I have 2 teens, so, staying at AKV, do folks hit the park in the morning, come back afternoon siesta, then dinner/fireworks in the evening?  what is best use and most relaxing of time.... we will have 3 days in the parks, possibly 4 before we set sail.  Thanks


----------



## JETSDAD

thepak92 said:


> Hoping to be new owner at AKV, hope to be staying there August 2019 before our Disney Cruise, I'm well prepared and well seasoned on DCL, but a fish out of water at WDW.  I have 2 teens, so, staying at AKV, do folks hit the park in the morning, come back afternoon siesta, then dinner/fireworks in the evening?  what is best use and most relaxing of time.... we will have 3 days in the parks, possibly 4 before we set sail.  Thanks


Everyone is different in how they tour.  We do like to do as you said, rope drop, mid-afternoon break, then dinner and hit another park for the evening.  Others like to sleep in, go for breakfast, hit parks starting in the afternoon and stay until close. Others do the parks open to close especially if they do not go often or are on a shorter trip.


----------



## thepak92

JETSDAD said:


> Everyone is different in how they tour.  We do like to do as you said, rope drop, mid-afternoon break, then dinner and hit another park for the evening.  Others like to sleep in, go for breakfast, hit parks starting in the afternoon and stay until close. Others do the parks open to close especially if they do not go often or are on a shorter trip.


Thank you!


----------



## Tksolomom

thepak92 said:


> Hoping to be new owner at AKV, hope to be staying there August 2019 before our Disney Cruise, I'm well prepared and well seasoned on DCL, but a fish out of water at WDW.  I have 2 teens, so, staying at AKV, do folks hit the park in the morning, come back afternoon siesta, then dinner/fireworks in the evening?  what is best use and most relaxing of time.... we will have 3 days in the parks, possibly 4 before we set sail.  Thanks


I think it depends on how long the days are. In the winter when AK and HS close at 8, we go from rope drop to closing, especially if we are not there for a long trip. On days where the park is open late until 11 or 12, we normally take a break. It really takes about 3 hours for a break by the time you get back to your hotel, rest, and go back to the park. We usually rope-drop because you can do so many rides then, especially during EMM, but occasionally when       the night before is late we will sleep in. We normally catch up on our rest during the cruise.


----------



## thepak92

Tksolomom said:


> I think it depends on how long the days are. In the winter when AK and HS close at 8, we go from rope drop to closing, especially if we are not there for a long trip. On days where the park is open late until 11 or 12, we normally take a break. It really takes about 3 hours for a break by the time you get back to your hotel, rest, and go back to the park. We usually rope-drop because you can do so many rides then, especially during EMM, but occasionally when       the night before is late we will sleep in. We normally catch up on our rest during the cruise.


Thanks.....


----------



## sndral

twinklebug said:


> It was Kidani, the middle of the night (1am - ish) when I had finally had enough and made the 1/2 mile walk to the desk (should have driven, but the garage is spooky at night that far down the loop). They also sent a housekeeper to the room with another handful of earplugs so I have enough for a fortnight





KAT4DISNEY said:


> That reminds me of checking into a hotel and getting up to the room to discover a package of ear plugs on the night stand.  Freeway side in Sacramento.


The park/fly SFO hotel I stayed at 2 weeks ago had earplugs on the nightstand - but I’d read about them on trip advisor, so wasn’t surprised. I figured I booked that hotel to be close to the airport, thus I should expect to hear the sound of planes landing/taking off.


----------



## Lakegirl

thepak92 said:


> Hoping to be new owner at AKV, hope to be staying there August 2019 before our Disney Cruise, I'm well prepared and well seasoned on DCL, but a fish out of water at WDW.  I have 2 teens, so, staying at AKV, do folks hit the park in the morning, come back afternoon siesta, then dinner/fireworks in the evening?  what is best use and most relaxing of time.... we will have 3 days in the parks, possibly 4 before we set sail.  Thanks


We do exactly as you said for our August trips.  It's just too hot mid day.  Latelyafter the first couple of days the teens don't get up for Rope drop and sleep in do the pool then go out at dinner time and enjoy the parks at night.  It is super hot mid day, the cooling towels are a must for an August trip.  The cruise sounds nice.  Enjoy!!


----------



## thepak92

Lakegirl said:


> We do exactly as you said for our August trips.  It's just too hot mid day.  Latelyafter the first couple of days the teens don't get up for Rope drop and sleep in do the pool then go out at dinner time and enjoy the parks at night.  It is super hot mid day, the cooling towels are a must for an August trip.  The cruise sounds nice.  Enjoy!!


thanks for the input..


----------



## thepak92

Good Morning!  So, my AKV offer just went in for ROFR, ideally/typically, what has been your experience - not just ROFR, but then closing, Estoppel, membership info in hand, etc.... how long?  My concern is 150 points will expire 31 Jan so trying to figure out if we will close by then, or if I will have a week to figure out how to quickly rent/transfer them, call disney member services and beg for pixie dust... thoughts? advice?  Thanks


----------



## thepak92

Lakegirl said:


> We do exactly as you said for our August trips.  It's just too hot mid day.  Latelyafter the first couple of days the teens don't get up for Rope drop and sleep in do the pool then go out at dinner time and enjoy the parks at night.  It is super hot mid day, the cooling towels are a must for an August trip.  The cruise sounds nice.  Enjoy!!


thanks for the info.. besides the fun fact of just being there for rope drop, any other benefits to being there that early?


----------



## JETSDAD

thepak92 said:


> Good Morning!  So, my AKV offer just went in for ROFR, ideally/typically, what has been your experience - not just ROFR, but then closing, Estoppel, membership info in hand, etc.... how long?  My concern is 150 points will expire 31 Jan so trying to figure out if we will close by then, or if I will have a week to figure out how to quickly rent/transfer them, call disney member services and beg for pixie dust... thoughts? advice?  Thanks



If you take a quick look at the Closing Time thread you will get a good idea as to current timelines.  Average seems to be about 60 days from accepted offer to points in your account. Some are a couple of weeks longer, some a bit shorter.


----------



## Tksolomom

thepak92 said:


> thanks for the info.. besides the fun fact of just being there for rope drop, any other benefits to being there that early?


It is cooler in the mornings and the parks aren’t as busy. You can do quite a few rides, especially from 8 to 10 (depends on what time the parks open and if here is EMM for resort guests).


----------



## Frederic Civish

thepak92 said:


> Good Morning!  So, my AKV offer just went in for ROFR, ideally/typically, what has been your experience - not just ROFR, but then closing, Estoppel, membership info in hand, etc.... how long?  My concern is 150 points will expire 31 Jan so trying to figure out if we will close by then, or if I will have a week to figure out how to quickly rent/transfer them, call disney member services and beg for pixie dust... thoughts? advice?  Thanks



Your ROFR should take 2 to 4 weeks.  If they are not interested in it, they might kick it back by 2 weeks.  If it fits the profile of contracts and properties they might be interested in, then it will probably be closer to the 4 week window.  Estoppel usually comes through 3 to 7 days after that, and closing usually happens by about the 45 to 60 day mark. Keep bugging your broker as you get closer to these windows, otherwise I have often found that they wait for the Estoppel letter, and then take another day or two before they contact you.  Make yourself (politely) known to them and ask them frequently for updates.  So, you have a pretty good chance that IF it survives ROFR, you will probably get the sale completed before the end of January.

HOWEVER, there is almost nothing left to rent before the end of January.  Really.  Nothing.  Studios are available with a very few isolated days at a few resorts and most of the resorts have no studios available for a single day, in the entire month.  One Bedroom and 2 Bedroom units have SLIGHTLY better availability, but when there is some, it is usually for not more than 3 days at a time, and usually mid-week. 

The only exception to this is Saratoga Springs which also has very limited studios, though a few more than other resorts, and which currently has quite good availability of 1 and 2 bedroom units, in the last half of January.  Whether even that will still be there by the time you get your contract, is fairly doubtful.

So, have these points that expire at the end of January been banked or borrowed?  If so, then you will have a very hard time using them, but hope for SSR.

If they HAVEN'T been banked or borrowed, then I would immediately call member services and ask/beg them to give you a ONE TIME EXEMPTION and allow you to bank these points, even though it is way past the banking deadline, for the reason that YOU JUST GOT THE CONTRACT, so you couldn't bank them before now.  They might actually have a reasonable chance of granting that. 

The other option at that time (again, if they weren't previously banked or borrowed) would be to put out an advertisement on one of the DVC boards, listing them for TRANSFER. I have HEARD that transferred points can be banked right up to the expiration date, though I can't say that I have any experience with that and am only going on what people say.

There might also be one other option, if you are willing to go to Disneyland and stay in the Disneyland Hotel or Grand Californian, and that is that you might be able to use the points to book a stay there, in the regular hotel units (NOT the DVC units which have LONG been booked up).  Usually, when you use points to stay in a Disney hotel through the "Disney Collection" the rule of 4 applies.  This means that you MUST book your vacation BEFORE the last 4 months of your use year, in order to use the points to stay at a Disney hotel.  HOWEVER, the Rule of 4 does not apply to the Disneyland hotels in California, or the Disneyland hotels in Paris, Tokyo, etc.  I can tell you that the Grand Californian is a wonderful resort.  My second favorite Disney resort, overall, but it is very expensive in points.  The Disneyland Hotel is also nice, and I have stayed in the Paradise Pier hotel and I was happy with it, too.


----------



## sndral

thepak92 said:


> Good Morning!  So, my AKV offer just went in for ROFR, ideally/typically, what has been your experience - not just ROFR, but then closing, Estoppel, membership info in hand, etc.... how long?  My concern is 150 points will expire 31 Jan so trying to figure out if we will close by then, or if I will have a week to figure out how to quickly rent/transfer them, call disney member services and beg for pixie dust... thoughts? advice?  Thanks


See this thread - where some one had soon to expire points recently https://www.disboards.com/threads/ton-of-pts-expiring-this-month-options.3717035/ for additional advise on what to do w/ expiring points.
I don't know the ins and outs, but I think your best option (and perhaps only realistic option) will be to transfer them into RCI, which is the exchange system available w/ DVC.
That'll give you time to plan a vacation elsewhere with those points.
Good luck on ROFR - my first contract was at AKV and it had expiring points which we didn't close in time to save - alas  I still think of them as my 'lost points'


----------



## Lakegirl

thepak92 said:


> thanks for the info.. besides the fun fact of just being there for rope drop, any other benefits to being there that early?


Yes you can do so much without the huge lines.  I find it super beneficial!!


----------



## thepak92

Tksolomom said:


> It is cooler in the mornings and the parks aren’t as busy. You can do quite a few rides, especially from 8 to 10 (depends on what time the parks open and if here is EMM for resort guests).


Good to know, thank you.. we have been on Disney cruises, but haven't been back to the parks since 2009, overdue I think....


----------



## thepak92

Lakegirl said:


> Yes you can do so much without the huge lines.  I find it super beneficial!!


Perfect, thank you


----------



## thepak92

Frederic Civish said:


> Your ROFR should take 2 to 4 weeks.  If they are not interested in it, they might kick it back by 2 weeks.  If it fits the profile of contracts and properties they might be interested in, then it will probably be closer to the 4 week window.  Estoppel usually comes through 3 to 7 days after that, and closing usually happens by about the 45 to 60 day mark. Keep bugging your broker as you get closer to these windows, otherwise I have often found that they wait for the Estoppel letter, and then take another day or two before they contact you.  Make yourself (politely) known to them and ask them frequently for updates.  So, you have a pretty good chance that IF it survives ROFR, you will probably get the sale completed before the end of January.
> 
> HOWEVER, there is almost nothing left to rent before the end of January.  Really.  Nothing.  Studios are available with a very few isolated days at a few resorts and most of the resorts have no studios available for a single day, in the entire month.  One Bedroom and 2 Bedroom units have SLIGHTLY better availability, but when there is some, it is usually for not more than 3 days at a time, and usually mid-week.
> 
> The only exception to this is Saratoga Springs which also has very limited studios, though a few more than other resorts, and which currently has quite good availability of 1 and 2 bedroom units, in the last half of January.  Whether even that will still be there by the time you get your contract, is fairly doubtful.
> 
> So, have these points that expire at the end of January been banked or borrowed?  If so, then you will have a very hard time using them, but hope for SSR.
> 
> If they HAVEN'T been banked or borrowed, then I would immediately call member services and ask/beg them to give you a ONE TIME EXEMPTION and allow you to bank these points, even though it is way past the banking deadline, for the reason that YOU JUST GOT THE CONTRACT, so you couldn't bank them before now.  They might actually have a reasonable chance of granting that.
> 
> The other option at that time (again, if they weren't previously banked or borrowed) would be to put out an advertisement on one of the DVC boards, listing them for TRANSFER. I have HEARD that transferred points can be banked right up to the expiration date, though I can't say that I have any experience with that and am only going on what people say.
> 
> There might also be one other option, if you are willing to go to Disneyland and stay in the Disneyland Hotel or Grand Californian, and that is that you might be able to use the points to book a stay there, in the regular hotel units (NOT the DVC units which have LONG been booked up).  Usually, when you use points to stay in a Disney hotel through the "Disney Collection" the rule of 4 applies.  This means that you MUST book your vacation BEFORE the last 4 months of your use year, in order to use the points to stay at a Disney hotel.  HOWEVER, the Rule of 4 does not apply to the Disneyland hotels in California, or the Disneyland hotels in Paris, Tokyo, etc.  I can tell you that the Grand Californian is a wonderful resort.  My second favorite Disney resort, overall, but it is very expensive in points.  The Disneyland Hotel is also nice, and I have stayed in the Paradise Pier hotel and I was happy with it, too.


thank you for all of this info.. I will have to read and re-read to absorb it all.. very helpful thanks.... any experience on the renting side? think SSR would have options for that, if I get these points last minute?   My understanding is they have been banked once already, so I think I'm in a use or lose situation


----------



## Somnia

2 weeks till I stay at AKV for my first time as a DVC owner  Dec 11th at Jambo, just a standard view as this was last minute addition when we decided to fly. Then 12th-17th at Kidani in a 1 bedroom with Savanna View 

I've stayed at AKL 3 times already, but I've never been this excited. First stay as a DVC owner and my girlfriend and I's first vacation together. She also happens to be a DVC owner at the Grand and huge Disney fan.

Now to hope I dont get put near the painters....


----------



## aoconnor

Just back from a great stay in a two-bedroom at Jambo. I was surprised the tree wasn't up yet when I arrived on the 20th, but all the decorations went up overnight and were there when I woke up the next day. We had standard view room number 5228-5230 with a great view of the savannah including a watering hole which attracted a lot of animals. It was hardly 'standard' - saw more animals than I've seen in other savannah view rooms. 

Bus service was great but stopping at Kidani first on the way back was annoying after a while. With ECV's, as there tends to be, it adds a good 5-10 minutes to the trip. After a long day in the parks I just want to get back to the room- looking forward to my first stay at Kidani in April and being dropped off first.


----------



## twinklebug

aoconnor said:


> Just back from a great stay in a two-bedroom at Jambo. I was surprised the tree wasn't up yet when I arrived on the 20th, but all the decorations went up overnight and were there when I woke up the next day. We had standard view room number 5228-5230 with a great view of the savannah including a watering hole which attracted a lot of animals. It was hardly 'standard' - saw more animals than I've seen in other savannah view rooms.
> 
> Bus service was great but stopping at Kidani first on the way back was annoying after a while. With ECV's, as there tends to be, it adds a good 5-10 minutes to the trip. After a long day in the parks I just want to get back to the room- looking forward to my first stay at Kidani in April and being dropped off first.


But that Kidani first drop off is so nice when staying at Kidani! I know what you're saying though... In fact we'll be doing that loop to Jambo this trip too. Now I'm wishing I had a car


----------



## nikerbokers

Planning our first stay at AKL November 16-23, 2019. Is there a pattern of when the Christmas decor is usually done there? Hopefully during our stay? My oldest’s only request is to have a ton of Christmas decorations. Our WDW home is Poly so we plan on 11 month that and then at 7 months hopefully get a 1 bedroom Savannah. *fingers crossed* first WDW trip in 25 years and only DVC resort we have been to so far is VGC (my first home) so we are so excited to be less than a year out.


----------



## aoconnor

nikerbokers said:


> Planning our first stay at AKL November 16-23, 2019. Is there a pattern of when the Christmas decor is usually done there? Hopefully during our stay? My oldest’s only request is to have a ton of Christmas decorations. Our WDW home is Poly so we plan on 11 month that and then at 7 months hopefully get a 1 bedroom Savannah. *fingers crossed* first WDW trip in 25 years and only DVC resort we have been to so far is VGC (my first home) so we are so excited to be less than a year out.



Great choice- you’ll love AKV. Christmas decorations go up in the parks the first week of November. Resorts come in the weeks after with everything up by Thanksgiving. This year the decorations at AKL didn’t go up til the day before Thanksgiving but it varies from year to year. It’s been decorated as early as the second week of November.


----------



## nikerbokers

aoconnor said:


> Great choice- you’ll love AKV. Christmas decorations go up in the parks the first week of November. Resorts come in the weeks after with everything up by Thanksgiving. This year the decorations at AKL didn’t go up til the day before Thanksgiving but it varies from year to year. It’s been decorated as early as the second week of November.



Thank you for the response. We were debating going that week or the week after Thanksgiving- 11/30-12/7 but didn’t know if the Thanksgiving crowds would still be lingering plus airfare increasing coming on the 30th. Maybe it may be worth it to do that December week just to get some Christmas magic mixed in.


----------



## aoconnor

nikerbokers said:


> Thank you for the response. We were debating going that week or the week after Thanksgiving- 11/30-12/7 but didn’t know if the Thanksgiving crowds would still be lingering plus airfare increasing coming on the 30th. Maybe it may be worth it to do that December week just to get some Christmas magic mixed in.



Surprisingly the week after Thanksgiving has relatively low crowds (certainly less than the rest of December). I’d go for that.


----------



## J and R's mom

Where can I find a link to the December 2018 recreation guide?


----------



## shells4

bobbiwoz said:


> We just left Jambo after a three night Value studio with Savannah view stay.
> 
> Am happy to say there were 4 mugs, 4 real glasses and the usual assortment of paper plates.
> 
> We saw some animals, and crown cranes and the two ostriches who seem to love that part of the Savannah.
> 
> We both enjoyed some food from the Mara.  I am glad AKV is a home, and that I was able to book this value studio before this year’s DVC’s MC![/QUO
> 
> Would you mind sharing the room number you stayed in?  We r going in January and I would like to out a room request in. Thankd!!


----------



## shells4

Would you mind sharing what room number you stayed in?  We r going in Jan. And I would like to out a room request in.  Thanks!!


----------



## aoconnor

shells4 said:


> Would you mind sharing what room number you stayed in?  We r going in Jan. And I would like to out a room request in.  Thanks!!



They won't take any requests for a value category room. You have a 40% chance for savannah view, 40% pool view, 20% parking lot.


----------



## sndral

shells4 said:


> Would you mind sharing what room number you stayed in?  We r going in Jan. And I would like to out a room request in.  Thanks!!


Based on a prior post I believe you have a standard view villa booked and you can make view requests for those. Bobbiwoz was staying in a value villa which are slightly smaller than the standard and savanna view villas and there are just a few of them - so even if you requested Bobbiwoz’ room number you wouldn’t get it as you are booked in a different category villa.


----------



## drusba

shells4 said:


> Would you mind sharing what room number you stayed in?  We r going in Jan. And I would like to out a room request in.  Thanks!!



If, as mentioned above, you actually have standard view, then the potential view is either of the pool area or savanna view (due to a lot of rooms that were converted several years ago to standard view). If you want best chance of getting a savanna view with a standard view room, put in a request through member services for a room on the Kudo Trail side of the building; all standard rooms on that side have savanna view.


----------



## TeeterTots

Does anyone know the status of the pool? I’ll be there Marathon weekend Jan 11-15?


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That reminds me of checking into a hotel and getting up to the room to discover a package of ear plugs on the night stand.  Freeway side in Sacramento.



We got those on the nightstand at a hotel near I-10 in Mobile. I immediately thought OH NO.  But we didn't need them.  We lived in downtown Denver for 11 years and usually slept with the window open so traffic noise is sort of a white noise for us.


----------



## DenLo

TeeterTots said:


> Does anyone know the status of the pool? I’ll be there Marathon weekend Jan 11-15?



The pool reopened at Jambo House in early November (it was open November 4th).  We walked by it on the way to Mara a couple of nights ago and people were in the pool despite it being around 48 degrees out.

As to when the resort is decorated, once we went to MVMCP on November 17th and came back that night to semi trailers parked under the porte chochere and the next morning Jambo House was fully decorated.  We went over to Kidani the next day and it was decorated too.

I guess we have never stayed at AKV in December before where the weather is often up and down in temperatures.  We noticed that once the temps are below 60 the zebras and giraffes are taken in at night.  When it gets below 50 degrees the antelopes, cattle and even the birds are taken in at night and they are real slow to come out in the morning.  Even when the food truck comes around the animals are hanging out at the barns until the temperature gets back up to 55 degrees.  Thank goodness we are not experiencing the really cold weather like they have had in the midwest and east coasts.


----------



## sndral

DenLo said:


> The pool reopened at Jambo House in early November (it was open November 4th).  We walked by it on the way to Mara a couple of nights ago and people were in the pool despite it being around 48 degrees out.
> 
> As to when the resort is decorated, once we went to MVMCP on November 17th and came back that night to semi trailers parked under the porte chochere and the next morning Jambo House was fully decorated.  We went over to Kidani the next day and it was decorated too.
> 
> I guess we have never stayed at AKV in December before where the weather is often up and down in temperatures.  We noticed that once the temps are below 60 the zebras and giraffes are taken in at night.  When it gets below 50 degrees the antelopes, cattle and even the birds are taken in at night and they are real slow to come out in the morning.  Even when the food truck comes around the animals are hanging out at the barns until the temperature gets back up to 55 degrees.  Thank goodness we are not experiencing the really cold weather like they have had in the midwest and east coasts.


They bring the animals in to the barn in the mornings. First Sunset’s barn, then Arusha and Uzima which share a barn. Did you see the animals actually going into the barn at night - or perhaps just leaving after their morning checks/feeds?
When we were on the Wanyama safari last Monday the guide told us that they take the giraffes into the barns when the temperature drops below 45F - it’s the first time I’ve heard that (and we’ve done several safaris) and she mentioned another species that was cold intolerant also being brought in during cold snaps, but didn’t say anything about taking the zebras or any other animals in during cooler weather. She did say that the giraffes had nice heated stalls whereas most of the barn stalls weren’t heated. The red river hogs go in - but not to the barns.
Despite the cooler evening temperatures we did see 2 of the 3 giraffes currently on Sunset savanna from our balcony on several nights during the last week .


----------



## Lakegirl

nikerbokers said:


> Thank you for the response. We were debating going that week or the week after Thanksgiving- 11/30-12/7 but didn’t know if the Thanksgiving crowds would still be lingering plus airfare increasing coming on the 30th. Maybe it may be worth it to do that December week just to get some Christmas magic mixed in.


I would go the week after first because of your sons request and second because of the low crowds that week.  I was checking wait times that week this year and they were next to nothing.  Enjoy!


----------



## twinklebug

Just got home from our Dec '18 trip. Had a night in a value with a savanna view (wonderful view, saw plenty of animals), followed by 2 nights in Kilimanjaro Club (loved everything about it, including the pool view), followed by 6 nights in another value studio with a pool view, equally as nice as the savanna view in my opinion.

The only thing that bothered me this trip were the buses. The start of the trip we had very good luck with them and the crowding wasn't over the top. By the end of the trip however we had the opposite experience. I'm a head down and take it for what it is person, but it was bad.


----------



## twinklebug

I should mention that the Kilimanjaro club has a brand new cappuccino machine. It made amazing lattes. Now I need one... think they run only about $3K and up.

As it seemed near everyone needed an instruction manual for use I'll quickly add how I was taught:

Left side is for hot water, milk, straight up coffee.
Only the right side can make cappuccinos and lattes.
Pop your cup onto the appropriate staging area.

1: Pick a pod, straighten out the edges and insert into "coin slot"
2: Gently lower the lever
3: Press one of the 8 (?) buttons available, watch the show.
4: Enjoy your drink.


----------



## gillep

twinklebug said:


> I should mention that the Kilimanjaro club has a brand new cappuccino machine. It made amazing lattes. Now I need one... think they run only about $3K and up.
> 
> As it seemed near everyone needed an instruction manual for use I'll quickly add how I was taught:
> 
> Left side is for hot water, milk, straight up coffee.
> Use the right side only for cappuccino and lattes:
> 
> 1: Pick a pod, straighten out the edges and insert into "coin slot"
> 2: Gently lower the lever
> 3: press one of the 8 (?) buttons available, watch the show and enjoy your drink.



I saw a picture of this on the CL thread a bit ago and I have been excited to try it out, glad you enjoyed it! I love my Nespresso at home and can't wait to try this one and see what the options are. Less than a month and I will be at the Kilimanjaro club in a studio for a week!!!


----------



## twinklebug

gillep said:


> I saw a picture of this on the CL thread a bit ago and I have been excited to try it out, glad you enjoyed it! I love my Nespresso at home and can't wait to try this one and see what the options are. Less than a month and I will be at the Kilimanjaro club in a studio for a week!!!


Oh I envy you. Next time I'm there I'm not leaving, ever. I'm going to need a billion points.

Side story: We kept having wrist band issues during our trip, so on the day we were leaving club level, moving down to our value room I decided to tap my band on the club button one last time just to see if it would work. YUP! FINALLY! Unfortunately, we were getting off on the 5th floor where our new room was, but the elevator was now still headed up. A smartyass man hopped on just then and I tried to helpfully comment that it was going up, not down... to which he yelled "NO, IT CAN'T GO UP, IT CAN ONLY GO DOWN".... okay... whatever... I hope he enjoyed his side trip.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I should mention that the Kilimanjaro club has a brand new cappuccino machine. It made amazing lattes. Now I need one... think they run only about $3K and up.
> 
> As it seemed near everyone needed an instruction manual for use I'll quickly add how I was taught:
> 
> Left side is for hot water, milk, straight up coffee.
> Only the right side can make cappuccinos and lattes.
> Pop your cup onto the appropriate staging area.
> 
> 1: Pick a pod, straighten out the edges and insert into "coin slot"
> 2: Gently lower the lever
> 3: Press one of the 8 (?) buttons available, watch the show.
> 4: Enjoy your drink.



As in brand brand new?  I've loved the one they've had for the past year or a little longer.  But it was double sided for any of the functions you listed.  We have a Nespresso at home but it's definitely the budget one!


----------



## gillep

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As in brand brand new?  I've loved the one they've had for the past year or a little longer.  But it was double sided for any of the functions you listed.  We have a Nespresso at home but it's definitely the budget one!



The Nespresso machine that I saw in pictures from August of this year was different from the one that was there in January of this year, there are pictures in the club level thread on the resorts board.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As in brand brand new?  I've loved the one they've had for the past year or a little longer.  But it was double sided for any of the functions you listed.  We have a Nespresso at home but it's definitely the budget one!


The concierge staff were saying that this machine was new to them within the last few weeks. The learning curve was steep. I will admit to messing up once before asking for help, to which a very nice guest explained that her office had just acquired a similar machine and then trained near everyone who approached it. 

I shyly admit I've never had a proper latte until this stay. Now I'm hooked.


----------



## fizbobunny

When I was staying club level last September the espresso machine was down our whole stay. It was getting seriviced the morning we checked out. Maybe it kept having issues


----------



## twinklebug

Our new 2020 point chart for AKV
Lots of changes here.


----------



## JETSDAD

twinklebug said:


> Our new 2020 point chart for AKV
> Lots of changes here.



Value keeps becoming an even greater...value.


----------



## twinklebug

JETSDAD said:


> Value keeps becoming an even greater...value.


 Yup! We need to spread the word that these undesirable units aren't worth the effort. No really, they're horrible, tiny, crammed in at the front of the resort. Think anyone will believe us?

Also noting that Kilimanjaro Club level is even higher. About an extra 2 pts/night for studios, 3 pts/nt for 1br and 5 pts/night more for the 2brs (like we even have a chance at 'em).


----------



## JETSDAD

twinklebug said:


> Yup! We need to spread the word that these undesirable units aren't worth the effort. No really, they're horrible, tiny, crammed in at the front of the resort. Think anyone will believe us?
> 
> Also noting that Kilimanjaro Club level is even higher. About an extra 2 pts/night for studios, 3 pts/nt for 1br and 5 pts/night more for the 2brs (like we even have a chance at 'em).



They're awful!! I don't know why anyone would want to book them....just ignore my Dashboard lol

After our 2019 UY we're likely going to be booking 1BR's more often so this is nice for that purpose.  2019 is about getting a few trips in so taking advantage of value studios as much as possible.


----------



## aoconnor

I put together a comparison of the net change for AKV year over year. TLDR; values are even cheaper, savanna views are up the most.

For my typical vacation pattern my cost goes up 10 points a year. Booooo.


----------



## twinklebug

aoconnor said:


> I put together a comparison of the net change for AKV year over year. TLDR; values are even cheaper, savanna views are up the most.
> 
> For my typical vacation pattern my cost goes up 10 points a year. Booooo.


Nice layout. Thank you!


----------



## princessbride6205

Does anyone here know if there is a rice cooker in the rooms with full kitchens? We've only ever stayed in studio accommodations, so i'm not sure what "fully stocked" kitchen means in the 1BR.


----------



## twinklebug

princessbride6205 said:


> Does anyone here know if there is a rice cooker in the rooms with full kitchens? We've only ever stayed in studio accommodations, so i'm not sure what "fully stocked" kitchen means in the 1BR.


No rice cooker. Your only electrical appliances will be a 4 burner stove/oven, microwave, 12 cup coffee pot and a dishwasher.

Making rice on the stove top is super easy though. Just need water, rice and a covered pot.

Check out allears for a full listing of the room inventory:
https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/animal-kingdom-villas/guest-room-inventory-24610


----------



## twinklebug

Take note, that room inventory list is slightly off.  For example: Over our trip earlier this month (Dec '18)  I was pleasantly surprised to find that the studios in Jambo are stocked with actual dishware, not paper. The utensils were still plastic though.


----------



## TeeterTots

Are the rumors true, that AKL now has a sand bottom? #WishfulThinking


----------



## twinklebug

TeeterTots said:


> Are the rumors true, that AKL now has a sand bottom? #WishfulThinking


Nope. Pool is the same. Fences are annoying though.


----------



## twinklebug

I posted this in the VWL groupie thread, but it certainly applies to everyone whether you all own at or just love our AKV resort:


Wishing you all a very 
HAPPY and blessed NEW YEAR 2019! 





Disney Parks Blog will again be live streaming the New Year's Eve 2019 Fireworks.
No link is posted yet, but look for one on their blog about 15 minutes prior to midnight.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ive-to-stream-new-years-eve-fireworks-dec-31/


----------



## Lakegirl

twinklebug said:


> Nope. Pool is the same. Fences are annoying though.


I am sure they are but if it keeps non paying people out I will live with it.  I read a post about someone who by listening to a group of moms all day at the pool figured out they lived in the area and would come by once a week with their kids.


----------



## drusba

Have not seen the Jambo pool fence. Kidani has always had one. Several years back, a program to put up fences at WDW pools in general began. The reason was not to keep out non-guests of WDW, although it might accomplish that, but to create more safety to prevent drownings of guests. There were a few of those in one year and the property and liability insurance companies highly recommended (meaning if you don't, there could be increased premiums or partial exclusions added) taking more steps to assure safety, and the decision was a made to do that fencing, and end the practice that had many pools open 24 hours and instead have them open only when lifeguards are present (while extending the actual hours a lifeguard is present). 

As to the pools I have seen with new fences, the one thing I can say is the Disney took care not to put up eyesores as they tend to blend in with their surroundings.


----------



## twinklebug

I should clarify what I mean by the fences being annoying. I fully support the use of them btw to keep children (and drunk adults) from stumbling in and drowning, as has happened at other resorts in the past. I also would hope that they keep non-guests out, however they are not locked, so this isn't happening. What bothers me is the awkward way they are implemented. For example, my daughter and I sat on the end closest to the flamingos, entered the unlocked gate, put our stuff on the chair. Noted there was no towel bin in the area and to get towels I had to exit the gate, walk past the bar, enter another gated area to retrieve them, and then reverse. It's just annoying.


----------



## TheMick424

Thinking about putting in a room request for our upcoming stay at Kidani.  We have a 2BR Dedicated - Savanna View booked.  Are these throughout the building or concentrated in a particular area?  I was hoping for a view of the Sunset Savanna and closer to the lobby (but I'm guessing everyone has that request).  We'll have a car so bus transportation is less of an issue, but we'd like to be conveniently located for pools.  Any advice?


----------



## drusba

Both dedicated and lock-off 2BRs are throughout the building. Request Sunset Savanna view (80% of all savanna view rooms) and either close to Timon elevator if you want to be close to bus station on the south wing, or close to the Rafiki elevator for shortest walk from building to entry gate to pool on the north wing. Both of those will also put you not far from lobby. Because so many request it, requesting close to lobby has real risk of not being met, and ending up near the end of one of the wings, extremely far from the lobbby and other amenities.


----------



## princessbride6205

twinklebug said:


> No rice cooker. Your only electrical appliances will be a 4 burner stove/oven, microwave, 12 cup coffee pot and a dishwasher.
> 
> Making rice on the stove top is super easy though. Just need water, rice and a covered pot.
> 
> Check out allears for a full listing of the room inventory:
> https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/animal-kingdom-villas/guest-room-inventory-24610


Thanks! I went to allears before posting, looking for that page and couldn't find it! Thanks for sharing it. 
ETA: I just noticed the link is for dvcnews - I'll have to remember to check that site next time too.


----------



## nasmith

aoconnor said:


> I put together a comparison of the net change for AKV year over year. TLDR; values are even cheaper, savanna views are up the most.
> 
> For my typical vacation pattern my cost goes up 10 points a year. Booooo.


Awesome chart - but you need to make a chart that shows the difference between the 2018 ,2019 AND 2020 point charts as room category reallocation happened between 2018 and 2019 AND between 2019 and 2020. Upon quick review, it seems that some point requirements were actually brought closer to the 2018 chart after being altered in 2019.


----------



## nasmith

nikerbokers said:


> Planning our first stay at AKL November 16-23, 2019. Is there a pattern of when the Christmas decor is usually done there? Hopefully during our stay? My oldest’s only request is to have a ton of Christmas decorations. Our WDW home is Poly so we plan on 11 month that and then at 7 months hopefully get a 1 bedroom Savannah. *fingers crossed* first WDW trip in 25 years and only DVC resort we have been to so far is VGC (my first home) so we are so excited to be less than a year out.


We have been at AKL Jambo for both the putting up and taking down of Christmas decorations (different years) - and it's pretty amazing process to watch (yes, they do it in one night)(they start late at night, after 10pm - but you will notice alot of trucks outside). Got to talking to a supervisor during the decorating night, and he said that AKL was usually the last resort to be decorated because it was so far removed from the rest of WDW. That being said - it will be done by Thanksgiving - so maybe you too will be able to experience the magic of going to bed one night with no decorations and waking up to a fully decorated lodge ( almost as if elves had come!)


----------



## TheMick424

drusba said:


> Both dedicated and lock-off 2BRs are throughout the building. Request Sunset Savanna view (80% of all savanna view rooms) and either close to Timon elevator if you want to be close to bus station on the south wing, or close to the Rafiki elevator for shortest walk from building to entry gate to pool on the north wing. Both of those will also put you not far from lobby. Because so many request it, requesting close to lobby has real risk of not being met, and ending up near the end of one of the wings, extremely far from the lobbby and other amenities.


Thanks! Any recommendations on the best way to submit your request? Can you e-mail or does it require a phone call?


----------



## gillep

I just passed Kidani on a bus to the marathon expo and it looks like the balconies to the right of the entrance are being painted, is this something that’s happening resort wide? Seems quite intrusive if people are currently staying in those rooms.


----------



## abeswede

We are looking at buying Animal Kingdom points and was curious when the last refurbishment was and when the next one might be expected?


----------



## aoconnor

abeswede said:


> We are looking at buying Animal Kingdom points and was curious when the last refurbishment was and when the next one might be expected?



There was a soft goods refurbishment in 2016 which refreshed linens, used a new lighter paint scheme, installed new TV's and some other little enhancements. It's not due for a hard goods refurbishment (full renovation with new kitchens and bathrooms etc) until 2023. All resorts get a soft goods refurb every 7 years and hard goods every 14 years.


----------



## abeswede

aoconnor said:


> There was a soft goods refurbishment in 2016 which refreshed linens, used a new lighter paint scheme, installed new TV's and some other little enhancements. It's not due for a hard goods refurbishment (full renovation with new kitchens and bathrooms etc) until 2023. All resorts get a soft goods refurb every 7 years and hard goods every 14 years.


Thanks for the refurb details. As of right now, how comfortable is the pull-out couch? It looks like Disney is moving away from those to a flip-down Murphy bed which is likely what would happen in 2023 I'm imagining?


----------



## aoconnor

abeswede said:


> Thanks for the refurb details. As of right now, how comfortable is the pull-out couch? It looks like Disney is moving away from those to a flip-down Murphy bed which is likely what would happen in 2023 I'm imagining?



It's just as comfortable as any of the other resorts, they're more or less the same. Fine for kids, not something most adults would want to sleep on for more than a couple nights. I will say the couch itself (not the bed part) is highly uncomfortable. 

I would imagine all the resorts will eventually get the murphy beds but so far it's only confirmed for SSR.


----------



## Somnia

So I booked Dec 1st-7th at Jambo House, taking my Mom back since she missed the last couple trips.

Then I got thinking, man I have this AP and TIW card all of 2019, I have enough points... so I booked my first ever solo trip Sept 22nd-27th at Kidani, with a waitlist to change to Jambo which I hope I get. I love Kidani, but much prefer Jambo.

I've never gone twice in a year or solo, but now I'm extremely excited


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gillep said:


> I just passed Kidani on a bus to the marathon expo and it looks like the balconies to the right of the entrance are being painted, is this something that’s happening resort wide? Seems quite intrusive if people are currently staying in those rooms.



Window washing, painting and maintenance all tend to be ongoing items.  Never walk over to window curtains in the buff and whip them open.


----------



## gillep

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Window washing, painting and maintenance all tend to be ongoing items.  Never walk over to window curtains in the buff and whip them open.



Hahahaha agreed! We are staying at Jambo so I was just curious as to whether the Kidani balconies were all being painted.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gillep said:


> Hahahaha agreed! We are staying at Jambo so I was just curious as to whether the Kidani balconies were all being painted.



Usually they have a notice in the rooms so hopefully someone staying at Kidani will see and respond what they know.


----------



## sndral

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Window washing, painting and maintenance all tend to be ongoing items.  Never walk over to window curtains in the buff and whip them open.


Plus I thought AKL/AKV had video cameras pointing towards the balconies to make sure the guests weren’t tossing things at the animals...maybe only a concern in the savanna view villas


----------



## Ralphmiller007

I just wanted to post here I just saw an opening for a club level studio at Jambo March 30 and 31st!  Hopefully someone here can snag it, it doesn't work for me

ETA-Sorry, nevermind, it's gone now...At least it was a possibility for about 30 minutes!


----------



## DenLo

gillep said:


> I just passed Kidani on a bus to the marathon expo and it looks like the balconies to the right of the entrance are being painted, is this something that’s happening resort wide? Seems quite intrusive if people are currently staying in those rooms.



They were working on the rooms to the left of the entrance in December mainly trimming trees and repainting the balconies that needed it.  They had notices taped to the balcony doors.  And I would hope they told them at check in as well as placed notices in their rooms.


----------



## bluecruiser

They were doing exterior painting at AKV at least as far back as November 7. I checked in at Kidani that day and although there was no mention of it at the check-in desk (or beforehand), there was a letter about the painting in the room. They weren't painting my section of the building (savannah view, almost at the far end of the building, closest to Jambo House) during the 10 days I was there, but I did see painting on different balconies at Kidani at different times during my stay.


----------



## TheMick424

bluecruiser said:


> They were doing exterior painting at AKV at least as far back as November 7. I checked in at Kidani that day and although there was no mention of it at the check-in desk (or beforehand), there was a letter about the painting in the room. They weren't painting my section of the building (savannah view, almost at the far end of the building, closest to Jambo House) during the 10 days I was there, but I did see painting on different balconies at Kidani at different times during my stay.


There is another thread with a recent stay in a Savanna view and it sounds like they have a fence all along the Sunset savanna and are painting that side. When I can get to my computer I will update with the link.

Edited: https://www.disboards.com/threads/kidani-savana-view-dissappoint.3728674/
Picture on page 2

Hoping this will be complete by the time we arrive for Princess Weekend. We borrowed a decent amount of points to stay Savanna for this trip and I’ll be really bummed out if I am looking at a crane (and not the bird kind).


----------



## twinklebug

Grabbed an AKV - club level room for 3 days next December. Decided to pass it off to my son and wife as a wedding gift. I know they'll love it.

My dilemma was how can I ensure they get the best first impressions of Jambo if they have a poor view such as what club level offers. To me, the SV rooms are amazing and the best way to go. Decided that since they'll most likely be swapping down to a standard view room for the last night or two (I have them booked seperate) and I have a SV view booked for myself that I can just swap rooms with them. Give them the best of both worlds.


----------



## mrsap

Hello everyone! I was wondering if there’s a big difference between the two main buildings? Does one have an advantage over the other? Is it just personal preference? Thank you!


----------



## drusba

twinklebug said:


> Grabbed an AKV - club level room for 3 days next December. Decided to pass it off to my son and wife as a wedding gift. I know they'll love it.
> 
> My dilemma was how can I ensure they get the best first impressions of Jambo if they have a poor view such as what club level offers. To me, the SV rooms are amazing and the best way to go. Decided that since they'll most likely be swapping down to a standard view room for the last night or two (I have them booked seperate) and I have a SV view booked for myself that I can just swap rooms with them. Give them the best of both worlds.



About half the standards actually have savanna view; the rest pool view. With standard view, make a request for a room on the Kudo Trail side of the building and hope you get it; all standards on that side have savanna view.


----------



## drusba

mrsap said:


> Hello everyone! I was wondering if there’s a big difference between the two main buildings? Does one have an advantage over the other? Is it just personal preference? Thank you!



See my post from a few years ago here (but note change in that Sanaa now serves breakfast): 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/help-with-a-decision-please.3460263/


----------



## igrsod

This is my first time staying at our home resort... we snagged a value studio.  Is there somewhere I should put in a room request, or is this pointless?


----------



## aoconnor

igrsod said:


> This is my first time staying at our home resort... we snagged a value studio.  Is there somewhere I should put in a room request, or is this pointless?



Nice! So far I've never NOT been able to get a value room, even on Thanksgiving, but I don't expect that will continue 

They do not take room requests for values. You have a 40% chance of partial savannah view, 40% pool view, and 20% parking lot view, all of which are on the 5th floor. Luck of the draw.


----------



## drusba

igrsod said:


> This is my first time staying at our home resort... we snagged a value studio.  Is there somewhere I should put in a room request, or is this pointless?



Though they do not take location requests with value, you could possibly request a dedicated studio.There are four of those with savanna view and four with pool view, thus giving you a  50% chance for savanna view, and getting one avoids the two studios with parking lot view, which are both part of lock-offs


----------



## igrsod

drusba said:


> Though they do not take location requests with value, you could possibly request a dedicated studio.There are four of those with savanna view and four with pool view, thus giving you a  50% chance for savanna view, and getting one avoids the two studios with parking lot view, which are both part of lock-offs


Good suggestion.... do you know who I contact for this request?


----------



## drusba

igrsod said:


> Good suggestion.... do you know who I contact for this request?



If you are a member, you contact Member Services. If you are a renter from a member, you contact the member and ask him to put in the request. If you are renting through a rental agency, you contact it and have it contact the renting member to ask if the member will make the request through Member Services.


----------



## igrsod

drusba said:


> If you are a member, you contact Member Services. If you are a renter from a member, you contact the member and ask him to put in the request. If you are renting through a rental agency, you contact it and have it contact the renting member to ask if the member will make the request through Member Services.


Thank you I'm a new member.  I'm learning new things every day.


----------



## shaunacb

Wondering about club/concierge level? I will be booking 2 nights pre-cruise, and could get a 1-bedroom (our usual with 2 kids and 1 infant) or a Concierge Studio for about the same number of points.  We still technically fit in a studio, though we prefer 1-bedrooms for longer stays. We will either do 1 day at AK park, or just enjoy the resort before our cruise. What benefits will I get booking concierge?  Is the lounge food/drinks enough to eat a couple of meals a day? I think they do daily housekeeping, and there is the option to pay for 3 additional FPs (which we would not do), is there anything else I would get with club level?  (Assuming I can get CL, I know they go seconds after 8 am...) Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

shaunacb said:


> Wondering about club/concierge level? I will be booking 2 nights pre-cruise, and could get a 1-bedroom (our usual with 2 kids and 1 infant) or a Concierge Studio for about the same number of points.  We still technically fit in a studio, though we prefer 1-bedrooms for longer stays. We will either do 1 day at AK park, or just enjoy the resort before our cruise. What benefits will I get booking concierge?  Is the lounge food/drinks enough to eat a couple of meals a day? I think they do daily housekeeping, and there is the option to pay for 3 additional FPs (which we would not do), is there anything else I would get with club level?  (Assuming I can get CL, I know they go seconds after 8 am...) Thanks!


Oh, tough decision. Were you considering Kidani for that one bedroom with its additional bathroom, or did you want to stay in jambo? To me that extra bath makes all the difference and the 1br would win hands down. I'm split between the two when it comes to Jambo house. Well... hmmm... the 1br is winning when I consider having 3 kids in the room with me. Yup.

So, to answer your questions about club level:

Additional services concierge might offer include assistance scheduling dinner, a ride to the airport, stuff most of us do on our own these days.

Turn down service: If you want the housekeeper to set up the bed for you on the first night, you really need to pull it out and set it up before she gets there, otherwise the bed will be left as a sofa. (Side note: towel animals don't seem to be a thing anymore on any level, probably because the housekeepers are very overworked as it is.)

Food: You'll find enough for a quick breakfast in the lounge, the other offerings throughout the day are more along the lines of light snacks. Crackers, fruit, a soup with pita chips.

At dinner there's one hot dish which varies day to day. The things we saw were along the lines of chicken curry, duck, and so on. They are served on hors d'oeuvres plating (minuscule, often with a tiny spoon to match). I think you'll find that if you're considering club level to save on money you'll still be spending quite a bit down in Mara picking up burgers.

ETA: I'm re-reading what I wrote, and it comes across as negative. That's not the case. I do love AKL Club level for the atmosphere, a way to relax outside of the room that has easy access to coffee and is not in the middle of high traffic areas and the occasional offerings of snacks. As a place for kids... I don't know as mine are all adults who appreciate the lounge for the same reasons I do.

There is a small kid area with its own tv off to the side. The parents I've seen camping out there with their kids do not look happy though. They look exhausted, but that might be just because it's Disney and/or they and the kids were kicked out of their room by someone needing to sleep.


----------



## gillep

twinklebug said:


> Oh, tough decision. Were you considering Kidani for that one bedroom with its additional bathroom, or did you want to stay in jambo? To me that extra bath makes all the difference and the 1br would win hands down. I'm split between the two when it comes to Jambo house. Well... hmmm... the 1br is winning when I consider having 3 kids in the room with me. Yup.
> 
> So, to answer your questions about club level:
> 
> Additional services concierge might offer include assistance scheduling dinner, a ride to the airport, stuff most of us do on our own these days.
> 
> Turn down service: If you want the housekeeper to set up the bed for you on the first night, you really need to pull it out and set it up before she gets there, otherwise the bed will be left as a sofa. (Side note: towel animals don't seem to be a thing anymore on any level, probably because the housekeepers are very overworked as it is.)
> 
> Food: You'll find enough for a quick breakfast in the lounge, the other offerings throughout the day are more along the lines of light snacks. Crackers, fruit, a soup with pita chips.
> 
> At dinner there's one hot dish which varies day to day. The things we saw were along the lines of chicken curry, duck, and so on. They are served on hors d'oeuvres plating (minuscule, often with a tiny spoon to match). I think you'll find that if you're considering club level to save on money you'll still be spending quite a bit down in Mara picking up burgers.
> 
> ETA: I'm re-reading what I wrote, and it comes across as negative. That's not the case. I do love AKL Club level for the atmosphere, a way to relax outside of the room that has easy access to coffee and is not in the middle of high traffic areas and the occasional offerings of snacks. As a place for kids... I don't know as mine are all adults who appreciate the lounge for the same reasons I do.
> 
> There is a small kid area with its own tv off to the side. The parents I've seen camping out there with their kids do not look happy though. They look exhausted, but that might be just because it's Disney and/or they and the kids were kicked out of their room by someone needing to sleep.



I love CL at AKV-Jambo, but with that many people even I would go with a Kidani 1 bedroom, the extra space and bathroom are really nice. I also don't think the daily housekeeping would sway me for that short of a trip.

Have you been to AKV CL in the past two years? I think the evening offerings have come a long way in the past two years. There is now a chef who plates up two hot items (small but you can go back for more) and a dutch oven of soup or stew plus one other item something like chicken nuggets or meat balls in a second dutch oven that you can serve yourself. Plus the usual meats and cheeses, hummus and crackers/bread, vegetable tray. I certainly wouldn't look to replace dinner with the offerings on multiple nights, but I could be happily full from the offerings if I needed to or was just being lazy, which is not something I would have said about the offerings a few years ago. The kids area has also changed too, before they rearranged all the furniture that area was pretty dedicated to small kids as it had a tv and little stools for children, now the area is regular seating with a tv that has kids shows on it, so although small kids and families do sit there for the tv it it is also just regular seating now with adult sized tables and chairs.


----------



## twinklebug

gillep said:


> I love CL at AKV-Jambo, but with that many people even I would go with a Kidani 1 bedroom, the extra space and bathroom are really nice. I also don't think the daily housekeeping would sway me for that short of a trip.
> 
> Have you been to AKV CL in the past two years? I think the evening offerings have come a long way in the past two years. There is now a chef who plates up two hot items (small but you can go back for more) and a dutch oven of soup or stew plus one other item something like chicken nuggets or meat balls in a second dutch oven that you can serve yourself. Plus the usual meats and cheeses, hummus and crackers/bread, vegetable tray. I certainly wouldn't look to replace dinner with the offerings on multiple nights, but I could be happily full from the offerings if I needed to or was just being lazy, which is not something I would have said about the offerings a few years ago. The kids area has also changed too, before they rearranged all the furniture that area was pretty dedicated to small kids as it had a tv and little stools for children, now the area is regular seating with a tv that has kids shows on it, so although small kids and families do sit there for the tv it it is also just regular seating now with adult sized tables and chairs.



Yes, we were just there in December. Dinner did not have all the offerings you stated. It was mostly the Chef's station and a soup (the same squash soup flavor every time.  I know some folk love it, but we really did not care for it at all). There were crackers and cheese on the side. The charcuterie tray was a mess. 

We ended up in the kids area one evening as the rest of the tables were filled. I'm past the days where I can see a child spitting up while trying to eat, so we quickly decided that area was not for us. Believe me, I had kids with all kinds of issues so I am not blaming wither the kids or parents, spit up happens, LOL.


----------



## gillep

twinklebug said:


> Yes, we were just there in December. Dinner did not have all the offerings you stated. It was mostly the Chef's station and a soup (the same squash soup every time they put it out, LOL, I know some folk love it, but we really could not stand the stuff).
> 
> We ended up in the kids area one evening as the rest of the tables were filled. I'm long past the days where I can tolerate a child spitting up while trying to eat, so we quickly decided that area was not for us.



How odd, we were just there for a week last month and each night it had all of the things I listed, and the soup was only a repeat two days in a row once. We didn't eat there most nights, but we were around to check out the offerings before heading back out all but one night. We only sat in the kiddie area twice, but when we did there were only adults there, but obviously that would change by the second and we just hit it at the right time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> At dinner there's one *hot dish* .



Growing up in MN this immediately caught my eye and I started wondering what kind of hotdish they had now started serving?!  Tater Tot?  Rice?


----------



## shaunacb

Thanks! To answer your questions - after a big family trip last month, I am borrowing AKV points so only have enough for the 1-bedroom value (so Kidani with 2 baths is not an option this time unfortunately).  It is the same amount of points for the 1-bed value as the studio CL... so I was trying to decide if the "free" food (and alcohol right??) is worth losing the extra space we would get in the 1-bedroom value, since we are only staying 2 nights. It sounds like we could make a meal out of the lounge offerings, which would save some money, while spending the same amount of points, but we do like the bedroom with 3 kids... I guess it may just come down to what I can actually get at 8 am at 11 months! (And also whether they release the value rooms back into inventory, which is a whole other story right now!)


----------



## gillep

shaunacb said:


> Thanks! To answer your questions - after a big family trip last month, I am borrowing AKV points so only have enough for the 1-bedroom value (so Kidani with 2 baths is not an option this time unfortunately).  It is the same amount of points for the 1-bed value as the studio CL... so I was trying to decide if the "free" food (and alcohol right??) is worth losing the extra space we would get in the 1-bedroom value, since we are only staying 2 nights. It sounds like we could make a meal out of the lounge offerings, which would save some money, while spending the same amount of points, but we do like the bedroom with 3 kids... I guess it may just come down to what I can actually get at 8 am at 11 months! (And also whether they release the value rooms back into inventory, which is a whole other story right now!)



Yes to the alcohol. It is only self serve at night, but any time the lounge is staffed the CL CMs are happy to get you alcohol. I think it is going to come down to availability for you, they are both great choices though so you can't go wrong!


----------



## twinklebug

Oh yeah, we're not drinkers so I had forgotten about the beer, wine and spirits. Although, they did make a mimosa for me one morning. reminded me why i don't drink: the muscle aches! Ugh.


----------



## TheMick424

Question about parking at Kidani: Is there only one entrance/exit to the underground parking area?  We will be arriving in less than two weeks for our first stay as members and I’m very excited


----------



## twinklebug

TheMick424 said:


> Question about parking at Kidani: Is there only one entrance/exit to the underground parking area?  We will be arriving in less than two weeks for our first stay as members and I’m very excited


 Yes, one entrance/exit. It is marked. 
There is one section that has outside parking after you've entered the garage area. Don't do it, LOL. I ended up having to back up all the way out as there was no parking and no exit on the other end.


----------



## DisneyDiana

I'm wondering how any of you are getting the values? I have been watching daily for a month now and there has not been a single day available at 11 months out. I understand December and marathon weekend in January but this is really strange. It seems the values have been completely taken out of inventory?


----------



## Greg36

DisneyDiana said:


> I'm wondering how any of you are getting the values? I have been watching daily for a month now and there has not been a single day available at 11 months out. I understand December and marathon weekend in January but this is really strange. It seems the values have been completely taken out of inventory?



I was told by DVC a few days ago that they were pulled due to an upcoming hard good refurbishment... Early Dec and into Feb...


----------



## drusba

When values started disappearing completely even before 11 months out in early December, some suspected it was DVC doing something wrong to capture rooms for its own use, possibly in relation to Star Wars. However, now that the same process is even continuing into the lower demand times of the year, when value, in the past, was often even open after 8 a.m. at 11 months out, and 1BRs often last much longer, it appears the reports that it is a refurb issue are likely correct.


----------



## gillep

drusba said:


> When values started disappearing completely even before 11 months out in early December, some suspected it was DVC doing something wrong to capture rooms for its own use, possibly in relation to Star Wars. However, now that the same process is even continuing into the lower demand times of the year, when value, in the past, was often even open after 8 a.m. at 11 months out, and 1BRs often last much longer, it appears the reports that it is a refurb issue are likely correct.



Any idea why they would need to refurb now? The last refurb was just 2016, although I believe that was not a full hard goods refurb. I have never stayed in one of these rooms so I have no personal experience, are they very worn? More so than the other rooms at AKV?


----------



## drusba

gillep said:


> Any idea why they would need to refurb now? The last refurb was just 2016, although I believe that was not a full hard goods refurb. I have never stayed in one of these rooms so I have no personal experience, are they very worn? More so than the other rooms at AKV?



Can only guess, possibly they did not fully do those before, but might be because the applicable hallways will be completely shut down because the regular AKL rooms across the hall from the values will be undergoing significant refurb. Where the values are is the only place on the fifth floor where there are also AKL hotel rooms.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

drusba said:


> Can only guess, possibly they did not fully do those before, but might be because the applicable hallways will be completely shut down because the regular AKL rooms across the hall from the values will be undergoing significant refurb. Where the values are is the only place on the fifth floor where there are also AKL hotel rooms.



At AKV it would be impossible to return much at all and completely shutting down a hallway.  I doubt that's the plan for any part of the resort and shouldn't be for that section either.


----------



## twinklebug

I was just in an AKV Value back in december, it looked to me as though the hard goods had been updated: USB ports in the night stand and bureau. The kitchenette was in good condition, bathroom was the same...

I don't think they'll do much if anything to these rooms.


----------



## weich1001

It's been awhile since we have been to WDW...What do you think our chances will be to get into: Jambo House, 1 BR or Studio, Concierge Level in the middle of January,2020 for a week will be to book at 7 Months? Sorry, AKL is not my home resort so I am unable to book earlier. Just looking for thoughts


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

weich1001 said:


> It's been awhile since we have been to WDW...What do you think our chances will be to get into: Jambo House, 1 BR or Studio, Concierge Level in the middle of January,2020 for a week will be to book at 7 Months? Sorry, AKL is not my home resort so I am unable to book earlier. Just looking for thoughts



Never say never but as close to 0% as things can get while still leaving the possibility of catching the odd cancellation.   ie - plan something else.  There are only 5 concierge studios and 5 concierge 1BR's and they also form 2BR lockoffs.  They book immediately most times of the year at the 11 month window.


----------



## twinklebug

weich1001 said:


> It's been awhile since we have been to WDW...What do you think our chances will be to get into: Jambo House, 1 BR or Studio, Concierge Level in the middle of January,2020 for a week will be to book at 7 Months? Sorry, AKL is not my home resort so I am unable to book earlier. Just looking for thoughts





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Never say never but as close to 0% as things can get while still leaving the possibility of catching the odd cancellation.   ie - plan something else.  There are only 5 concierge studios and 5 concierge 1BR's and they also form 2BR lockoffs.  They book immediately most times of the year at the 11 month window.



I agree with Kathy, Studio club level rooms are impossibly hard for owners to get at 11 months out. At 7 months out you'd have to have the luck of coming across someone cancelling just as you're looking at the openings.

The one bedroom club level rooms don't go as fast. If you pull up the September calendar for them right now you'll see it's spotty: two days here, two days there. If you don't mind switching rooms to a standard or savanna view this could still make for a nice stay.


----------



## DisneyDiana

I was thinking that a refurb was the only reason that made sense. We were just in one a few months ago and it was nice with the new USB ports and all so i'm surprised but nothing else makes sense, even with all the walking going on.


----------



## weich1001

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Never say never but as close to 0% as things can get while still leaving the possibility of catching the odd cancellation.   ie - plan something else.  There are only 5 concierge studios and 5 concierge 1BR's and they also form 2BR lockoffs.  They book immediately most times of the year at the 11 month window.



Thanks...that's what I thought but a girl can always hope for some Disney Magic...I ended up with a Grand Villa in September one year, and found out just shortly before we left!


----------



## weich1001

twinklebug said:


> I agree with Kathy, Studio club level rooms are impossibly hard for owners to get at 11 months out. At 7 months out you'd have to have the luck of coming across someone cancelling just as you're looking at the openings.
> 
> The one bedroom club level rooms don't go as fast. If you pull up the September calendar for them right now you'll see it's spotty: two days here, two days there. If you don't mind switching rooms to a standard or savanna view this could still make for a nice stay.




Thanks...I guess we'll just hope for some Disney Magic!


----------



## Lakegirl

I was looking for a cash stay at my 7 month mark for August 2019 and was able to book a value.  I thought that was very odd and even unfair for us DVC members.


----------



## twinklebug

Lakegirl said:


> I was looking for a cash stay at my 7 month mark for August 2019 and was able to book a value.  I thought that was very odd and even unfair for us DVC members.


I agree, Disney should be restricted from taking from the categories with lower inventory before they reach that 60 day out bit, in which case it's in their hands anyway. However, there doesn't seem to be any restrictions on what Disney is and isn't allowed to do with their points other than they are supposed to play by the same rules as the rest of us.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lakegirl said:


> I was looking for a cash stay at my 7 month mark for August 2019 and was able to book a value.  I thought that was very odd and even unfair for us DVC members.



I've called them about this before and expressed that I'd like them to not take the small categories.  They of course pointed out that as another owner they have the right to - which is true.  They even will offer Concierge rooms for cash (which was what really generated my call as there are plenty of other AKL concierge rooms).  I expressed that I didn't feel they had the need to do this - that other room categories work just as well for cash rentals.  I at least expressed my opinion to them anyway.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've called them about this before and expressed that I'd like them to not take the small categories.  They of course pointed out that as another owner they have the right to - which is true.  They even will offer Concierge rooms for cash (which was what really generated my call as there are plenty of other AKL concierge rooms).  I expressed that I didn't feel they had the need to do this - that other room categories work just as well for cash rentals.  I at least expressed my opinion to them anyway.


Sometimes that’s all you can do, let them know how you feel about it, and move on!


----------



## skier_pete

DisneyDiana said:


> I'm wondering how any of you are getting the values? I have been watching daily for a month now and there has not been a single day available at 11 months out. I understand December and marathon weekend in January but this is really strange. It seems the values have been completely taken out of inventory?





Greg36 said:


> I was told by DVC a few days ago that they were pulled due to an upcoming hard good refurbishment... Early Dec and into Feb...



Hey - I was hoping coming on here would be helpful. I was just checking on this as well. (Was looking at maybe getting two value rooms for February break (15th-23rd) next year - want to invite another family but this is only way we would have enough points.) I noticed that not only are STUDIOS completely unavailable at 11 months + 7 days, but so are 1-BDS. 

I just called Member Services myself to confirm @Greg36 - and they could not confirm - in fact he said "They just must be booked up." However, I don't believe this is the case. There's no way that you would ever see these completely 100% gone for January - including 7 days past the 11 month mark. Wish I knew how long they will be out of commission. I'll be keeping a close eye on this.


----------



## meekey7197

********** said:


> Hey - I was hoping coming on here would be helpful. I was just checking on this as well. (Was looking at maybe getting two value rooms for February break (15th-23rd) next year - want to invite another family but this is only way we would have enough points.) I noticed that not only are STUDIOS completely unavailable at 11 months + 7 days, but so are 1-BDS.
> 
> I just called Member Services myself to confirm @Greg36 - and they could not confirm - in fact he said "They just must be booked up." However, I don't believe this is the case. There's no way that you would ever see these completely 100% gone for January - including 7 days past the 11 month mark. Wish I knew how long they will be out of commission. I'll be keeping a close eye on this.



They are not just booked up. Check availability at 12:01am, at least one day should become available because no one has been able to book it yet. Screen shot it and see what Member Services says... we all get different stories, I wish they would at least pick one and stick with it...


----------



## skier_pete

meekey7197 said:


> They are not just booked up. Check availability at 12:01am, at least one day should become available because no one has been able to book it yet. Screen shot it and see what Member Services says... we all get different stories, I wish they would at least pick one and stick with it...



I am not going to bother - because the fact is that those in customer service are unlikely to be told the reason why the rooms are unavailable. I called hoping there was a chance they were aware, but clearly they weren't, and I agree that just as likely you call 5 times and get 5 different answers - either that of 5 "I don't know"s. 

Oh well, not the end of the world. Will keep a close eye on this.


----------



## meekey7197

********** said:


> I am not going to bother - because the fact is that those in customer service are unlikely to be told the reason why the rooms are unavailable. I called hoping there was a chance they were aware, but clearly they weren't, and I agree that just as likely you call 5 times and get 5 different answers - either that of 5 "I don't know"s.
> 
> Oh well, not the end of the world. Will keep a close eye on this.



We are in a similar situation as you. My sister wants to go for Spring Break next year but my husband will not share a one bedroom with her and her son. The only way he will agree is if we can get a 2 bedroom and the only way we can do that is if I can get value. Otherwise I guess I'm reluctantly booking 2 studios.


----------



## igrsod

gillep said:


> Any idea why they would need to refurb now? The last refurb was just 2016, although I believe that was not a full hard goods refurb. I have never stayed in one of these rooms so I have no personal experience, are they very worn? More so than the other rooms at AKV?


We just came home from a Value room stay.  We thought the rooms looked great.  The only complaint was how uncomfortable the pull out couch was... very hard and a bar across your back.  So hopefully they are upgrading those pull out beds.  Other than that we were so happy with our room.


----------



## twinklebug

igrsod said:


> We just came home from a Value room stay.  We thought the rooms looked great.  The only complaint was how uncomfortable the pull out couch was... very hard and a bar across your back.  So hopefully they are upgrading those pull out beds.  Other than that we were so happy with our room.


Those sofas are bad, thin, hard mattresses. I don't recall them being this bad in years prior, but then it was always my son on that bed and he never complains. This last trip we called down to housekeeping and they dug up a 3" thick gel pad topper for my daughter that was perfect, otherwise I would have had to order one from Walmart or Amazon.


----------



## gillep

igrsod said:


> We just came home from a Value room stay.  We thought the rooms looked great.  The only complaint was how uncomfortable the pull out couch was... very hard and a bar across your back.  So hopefully they are upgrading those pull out beds.  Other than that we were so happy with our room.





twinklebug said:


> Those sofas are bad, thin, hard mattresses. I don't recall them being this bad in years prior, but then it was always my son on that bed and he never complains. This last trip we called down to housekeeping and they dug up a 3" thick gel pad topper for my daughter that was perfect, otherwise I would have had to order one from Walmart or Amazon.



We brought my mom and her husband with us and stayed in a Kidani 1 bedroom right after the refurbs finished in 2016, being a good daughter I gave them the master and DH and I slept on that sofa bed for just shy of a week, it was pretty darn bad. I don't usually have back problems, but I was in a world of pain after that stay. I wish I had remembered to ask about the egg crate, but my husband broke his foot on that trip and I was not thinking straight.


----------



## twinklebug

gillep said:


> We brought my mom and her husband with us and stayed in a Kidani 1 bedroom right after the refurbs finished in 2016, being a good daughter I gave them the master and DH and I slept on that sofa bed for just shy of a week, it was pretty darn bad. I don't usually have back problems, but I was in a world of pain after that stay. I wish I had remembered to ask about the egg crate, but my husband broke his foot on that trip and I was not thinking straight.


2016 was the update, that makes sense. The sofa bed was never this bad, I'm sure of it.

I just looked on Amazon to find one similar to what housekeeping had found, just so I could keep it in a wishlist there in case I needed to order one on an upcoming stay. This one seems similar, and given the choice of a backache verses $60-80, I'll spend the money.

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B079LTP52S/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Maybe we should start an AKV "Mattress Topper Swap Group"


----------



## AnnaKat

drusba said:


> Can only guess, possibly they did not fully do those before, but might be because the applicable hallways will be completely shut down because the regular AKL rooms across the hall from the values will be undergoing significant refurb. Where the values are is the only place on the fifth floor where there are also AKL hotel rooms.



I respect your info! I looked into booking December 2-4, 2019.
CRO had 1-bedroom value available!
How can they do that?!


----------



## crvetter

So the value rooms are reporting on the blogs as being refurbished. But odd since no real confirmation from DVC to AKV owners yet. 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/more-...r-this-year-to-disneys-animal-kingdom-villas/


----------



## skier_pete

crvetter said:


> So the value rooms are reporting on the blogs as being refurbished. But odd since no real confirmation from DVC to AKV owners yet.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/more-...r-this-year-to-disneys-animal-kingdom-villas/



Thanks for that share. I don't know what to think of that- but "early Spring" I would consider at best mid-March, which says no chance at them for February 2019.


----------



## Greg36

They are starting to come back now. They are available Jan 27th and Jan 28th (2020) right now...


----------



## skier_pete

Greg36 said:


> They are starting to come back now. They are available Jan 27th and Jan 28th (2020) right now...



Interesting. Even more interesting that the studios are showing available the 27th and 28th, and the 1-BDs are only showing the 27th...


----------



## twinklebug

Someone currently at Kidani just posted that the large soap dispensers have been added to her shower:


----------



## striker1064

Can also confirm, I'm currently at Kidani and they came around installing the dispensers a few days ago. They seem fine.


----------



## Lakegirl

Hoping somebody can help me.  I have a 2 bedroom Lockoff booked and I can’t find a map that shows which ones are dedicated and lock off?


----------



## drusba

Lakegirl said:


> Hoping somebody can help me.  I have a 2 bedroom Lockoff booked and I can’t find a map that shows which ones are dedicated and lock off?



If you have Jambo, there are no dedicated 2BRs. If you have Kidani , both the dedicated and lock-offs are located together throughout the resort, e.g., one building on each side on one floor may have a lock-off, dedicated in the middle, then another lock-off, and next building unit on same floor will have ded, then a lock-off in the middle, then a ded. In essence if you are considering a location request , you can request anywhere and get either the lock-off or dedicated.


----------



## Lakegirl

drusba said:


> If you have Jambo, there are no dedicated 2BRs. If you have Kidani , both the dedicated and lock-offs are located together throughout the resort, e.g., one building on each side on one floor may have a lock-off, dedicated in the middle, then another lock-off, and next building unit on same floor will have ded, then a lock-off in the middle, then a ded. In essence if you are considering a location request , you can request anywhere and get either the lock-off or dedicated.


Yes Kidani.  Thank you so much for explaining.


----------



## huey578

For those who have stayed in Grand Villa  Jambo & Kidani, which one did you prefer?? TIA


----------



## Debbie Jean

twinklebug said:


> Someone currently at Kidani just posted that the large soap dispensers have been added to her shower:
> View attachment 384268



Same at Jambo. What you can’t see from the picture is how cheap the apparatus is. Every time I pump the nozzle, the front holding it in comes loose. A total pain!

The contents of the bottles are fine and in principle this should work but the metal holder is a piece junk! 

I understand they need to get the metal facing off to switch out the bottles but there is no clasp, hook or anything else to keep it securely in place. 

Will report it for sure but hopefully others have not had the issue.


----------



## twinklebug

Debbie Jean said:


> Same at Jambo. What you can’t see from the picture is how cheap the apparatus is. Every time I pump the nozzle, the front holding it in comes loose. A total pain!
> 
> The contents of the bottles are fine and in principle this should work but the metal holder is a piece junk!
> 
> I understand they need to get the metal facing off to switch out the bottles but there is no clasp, hook or anything else to keep it securely in place.
> 
> Will report it for sure but hopefully others have not had the issue.


That's a pain. Thank you for reporting it. I'm sure what we see here is not what the final contraption will be. They seem to be trying a few different versions across the resorts. I like the look of this one the best out of the ones I've seen so far.


----------



## Debbie Jean

twinklebug said:


> That's a pain. Thank you for reporting it. I'm sure what we see here is not what the final contraption will be. They seem to be trying a few different versions across the resorts. I like the look of this one the best out of the ones I've seen so far.



If you look at the front facing of the unit in the photo there is a small circular disc that I think should secure it. But it doesn’t stay no matter how you twist it. With housekeeping fiddling with the units, bottles, etc it’s just a matter of time before they fall apart. Not well designed or executed. 

BTW I called early to have it fixed. They either didn’t come or couldn’t fix it. What a pain in the patout!


----------



## Castillo Mom

huey578 said:


> For those who have stayed in Grand Villa  Jambo & Kidani, which one did you prefer?? TIA



I chose Jambo for our pre-cruise stay a few years ago after doing extensive research.  We were a group of eleven family members and we were there for three full non-park days.  I preferred a single level grand villa in order to keep a better eye on the kids and not have to worry about them tumbling down the stairs.  The guys in the group took full advantage of the pool table during our stay which isn’t available at Kidani.  We never felt cramped and had a reasonable amount of privacy when needed.  It’s hands down one of our favorite stays in WDW.


----------



## huey578

Castillo Mom said:


> I chose Jambo for our pre-cruise stay a few years ago after doing extensive research.  We were a group of eleven family members and we were there for three full non-park days.  I preferred a single level grand villa in order to keep a better eye on the kids and not have to worry about them tumbling down the stairs.  The guys in the group took full advantage of the pool table during our stay which isn’t available at Kidani.  We never felt cramped and had a reasonable amount of privacy when needed.  It’s hands down one of our favorite stays in WDW.


Thank you!!


----------



## Castillo Mom

huey578 said:


> Thank you!!



You're welcome and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## vanjust14

I'm a new owner and just booked my first stay with points in a Savanna View Studio at Jambo for October...I'm so excited!!


----------



## skier_pete

Just snagged the last 6 of our 8 night planned stay next February in a value room! The first two nights I couldn't get even going on at 8 AM, but I got lucky this morning. We're actually booking two rooms, but I don't have enough points for 2 standard rooms the full 8 nights, so really hoping to get a value room for one of them.  Still need to get the first 2 nights -which I've waitlisted, but also hoping maybe some people walking rooms to get to the Princess marathon will open up the two days I need. Waitlisting value rooms can be pretty futile. We'll see with only two night maybe I'll have a shot.

Edit 6 hrs later: I already got one of the two nights in the value. Now just missing the first night of our trip....crossing fingers some walker will give one up in the next few days.


----------



## Bobb_o

I had an offer accepted on for an 120 point AKV contract. Hopefully in about a month I can feel like member.


----------



## petbren

1 bedroom at Kidani for 2 couples--4 adults?
Staying on my points (friends haven't even offered to contribute to cost, but still might as trip is first part of November ), so we would be getting the bedroom .
Thoughts about 2 adults on the sleeper sofa?  Would probably be for 3 or 4 nights.  I currently have all but one night at our home resort in a 2 bedroom at BWV. Can't seem to get the Saturday night, so thinking of doing a split stay.We have stayed at Kidani before--love the resort and the second full bathroom is good for another couple.  Only stayed with our 2 kids when they were little and the sleeper sofa was fine for them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

petbren said:


> 1 bedroom at Kidani for 2 couples--4 adults?
> Staying on my points (friends haven't even offered to contribute to cost, but still might as trip is first part of November ), so we would be getting the bedroom .
> Thoughts about 2 adults on the sleeper sofa?  Would probably be for 3 or 4 nights.  I currently have all but one night at our home resort in a 2 bedroom at BWV. Can't seem to get the Saturday night, so thinking of doing a split stay.We have stayed at Kidani before--love the resort and the second full bathroom is good for another couple.  Only stayed with our 2 kids when they were little and the sleeper sofa was fine for them.



If there is an issue there's also the sleeper chair so they could split up for the night.   We've had a couple of guests elect to use the sleeper chair at OKW and BLT and they thought the comfort was fine.


----------



## gillep

petbren said:


> 1 bedroom at Kidani for 2 couples--4 adults?
> Staying on my points (friends haven't even offered to contribute to cost, but still might as trip is first part of November ), so we would be getting the bedroom .
> Thoughts about 2 adults on the sleeper sofa?  Would probably be for 3 or 4 nights.  I currently have all but one night at our home resort in a 2 bedroom at BWV. Can't seem to get the Saturday night, so thinking of doing a split stay.We have stayed at Kidani before--love the resort and the second full bathroom is good for another couple.  Only stayed with our 2 kids when they were little and the sleeper sofa was fine for them.



My husband and I spent just shy of a week on the pullout couch while my mom and her husband stayed in the master. It was pretty uncomfortable but doable. Everything else about the room was fantastic, we would do it again. Not sure if I would want to give up nights in a 2 bedroom though even though I much prefer AKV to BWV.


----------



## Bobb_o

How's availability for standard studios looking like for th first two weeks of February? My wife and I haven't decided when we're going and we're still waiting for closing docs on our contract.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Bobb_o said:


> How's availability for standard studios looking like for th first two weeks of February? My wife and I haven't decided when we're going and we're still waiting for closing docs on our contract.



The board actually don't allow availability questions.   Just from previous knowledge I doubt you need to worry especially if you are closing soon.


----------



## Bobb_o

Weird i would have never thought it would be member services and not resorts where you could ask about general availability.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Bobb_o said:


> Weird i would have never thought it would be member services and not resorts where you could ask about general availability.



Oh sorry, I wasn't clear.  The DISboards have requested that this not be a question asked anywhere - Member Services board, Resorts board etc.  The availability can change a lot so it really doesn't matter as we can't see how many rooms are available plus it could easily become the question of the day, every day, by people who are in similar positions or those hoping to rent points.


----------



## Bobb_o

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh sorry, I wasn't clear.  The DISboards have requested that this not be a question asked anywhere - Member Services board, Resorts board etc.  The availability can change a lot so it really doesn't matter as we can't see how many rooms are available plus it could easily become the question of the day, every day, by people who are in similar positions or those hoping to rent points.



Seems it's allowed but only on MS:

Questions about "What are my chances of getting a reservation" should be asked on the DVC *Member Services* Forum. We do ask that requests about availability for specific dates NOT be asked or answered since such availability can (and will) change. General availability questions like "What are my chances of finding a SSR Studio at 7 months for late August" are welcome on the DVC *Member Services* Forum.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Bobb_o said:


> Seems it's allowed but only on MS:
> 
> Questions about "What are my chances of getting a reservation" should be asked on the DVC *Member Services* Forum. We do ask that requests about availability for specific dates NOT be asked or answered since such availability can (and will) change. General availability questions like "What are my chances of finding a SSR Studio at 7 months for late August" are welcome on the DVC *Member Services* Forum.



And I took your request to be about specific dates.  First two weeks of Feb - yes, I guess it's generic.  And I answered - generically.


----------



## Pyotr

How is the availability of the 2 bedrooms at the 7th month mark? We are buying at CCR but are planning a trip with the extended family in a couple years. Everyone loves AKL. We are looking to get 2, 2 bedroom units for like 4 days.


----------



## sndral

Bobb_o said:


> How's availability for standard studios looking like for th first two weeks of February? My wife and I haven't decided when we're going and we're still waiting for closing docs on our contract.





Pyotr said:


> How is the availability of the 2 bedrooms at the 7th month mark? We are buying at CCR but are planning a trip with the extended family in a couple years. Everyone loves AKL. We are looking to get 2, 2 bedroom units for like 4 days.


Here’s a link to the thread about studio & 1 br. availability https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-studios-1-bedrooms-june-2018-update.3689931/ 2 bedrooms at Jambo will be as hard to get as studios there since all of the Jambo 2 br.s are lock offs - a studio + 1 br. - so when a studio is booked that takes a 2 br. out of inventory as well. Kidani 2 br.s should be available longer than the Kidani studios in the charts on the above thread since Kidani also has dedicated 2 br.s which aren’t impacted by studio bookings.
I’ve been looking at availability trying to decide what to do w/ a few extra points & at present for AKV studios in February the values and concierge villas are gone, but so far both Jambo and Kidani are otherwise still available. Of course there’s no way to know from looking at the member site whether there’s 1 villa left or several villas still available.
One of my favorite things to do when I bought my first DVC contract once I had access to the member site was to check availability just to get a feeling for how fast things booked. Generally values and CLs are hard to get even at 11 months on the dot, and Jambo is harder to get than Kidani (far fewer villas at Jambo.)


----------



## drusba

Bobb_o said:


> How's availability for standard studios looking like for th first two weeks of February? My wife and I haven't decided when we're going and we're still waiting for closing docs on our contract.



Usually, Feb 1 to the Thurs before Presidents' Day is the lowest DVC demand time of the year. Except for one new factor, you should have a good chance for a standard studio, more likely Kidani rather than Jambo. The new factor is Star Wars. What we do not know is how much that new theme park section will have on overall demand in 2020.



Pyotr said:


> How is the availability of the 2 bedrooms at the 7th month mark? We are buying at CCR but are planning a trip with the extended family in a couple years. Everyone loves AKL. We are looking to get 2, 2 bedroom units for like 4 days.



You do not say what time of year and that can make a big difference. Getting two 2BRs at Kidani, savanna view and often also standard view, is typically fairly easy to do between the Monday after marathon weekend in Jan to late Sep, DVC's low to moderate demand season at WDW, with possible exception for the Princess half-marathon weekend in late Feb and the Star Wars Race weekend in April, which are the highest DVC demand times during that low to moderate season. Getting two 2BRs at Jambo is more difficult but even those, particularly savanna view, are open at least 50% of the time in that low to moderate season.

Between late Sep and marathon weekend in Jan, DVC's high to extremely high demand season, it becomes more difficult, even at Kidani, particularly for standard view, and even for savanna view during the extremely high demand times: the Thurs before Columbus Day to second weekend after Columbus Day, the  Wine & Dine race weekend (Thurs to Sun) in early part of November, the last weekend of Food & Wine before mid-Nov (Thurs to Sun unless Veteran's Day is the Monday and then it is the Thurs through Mon), the Tues through Fri of Thanksgiving week, the first and second week of Dec, Dec 23 through Jan 1, and the Thurs to Sun of marathon weekend in Jan.


----------



## crvetter

I was fortunate enough to grab a Savannah View Room at Jambo House and I was curious if anyone had a recommendation on Room Requests. Suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## skier_pete

crvetter said:


> I was fortunate enough to grab a Savannah View Room at Jambo House and I was curious if anyone had a recommendation on Room Requests. Suggestions would be helpful.



I would suggest request the main savannah (Arusha). Last time we requested a block of about 8 rooms and they didn't put us anywhere close. Never hurts to ask though.


----------



## bamafaninNOLA

vanjust14 said:


> I'm a new owner and just booked my first stay with points in a Savanna View Studio at Jambo for October...I'm so excited!!



Congrats! We are currently at AKV in a Savannah Studio for our 1st stay as DVC members. 



crvetter said:


> I was fortunate enough to grab a Savannah View Room at Jambo House and I was curious if anyone had a recommendation on Room Requests. Suggestions would be helpful.



I’ll share specifics when we leave Monday but will say we are on the Zebra trail side and are happy. I also requested a room near lobby and can say it was accommodated.


----------



## bamafaninNOLA

As a new DVC member and currently staying at AKV, I’m hoping someone can answer some newbie questions. 

1. Can we have towels exchanged during our stay? If so, how; bringing old ones to HK or front desk?

2. There were 2 what seemed to be garbage bags with towels in them in the hall most of today not far from our room, do we place old towels there?

3. If we need other items refilled like soap, shampoo, etc., is there additional fees in having this done?

We are used to non-DVC resorts and new to the differences. Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

bamafaninNOLA said:


> As a new DVC member and currently staying at AKV, I’m hoping someone can answer some newbie questions.
> 
> 1. Can we have towels exchanged during our stay? If so, how; bringing old ones to HK or front desk?
> 
> 2. There were 2 what seemed to be garbage bags with towels in them in the hall most of today not far from our room, do we place old towels there?
> 
> 3. If we need other items refilled like soap, shampoo, etc., is there additional fees in having this done?
> 
> We are used to non-DVC resorts and new to the differences. Thanks!


Welcome home! So exciting to be using your points for the first time. There's a special feeling to knowing that you own that now.

*Re #1 & 2:*
Towels are exchanged out on the fourth day of the trip as your "trash and towel day". Note if you are only staying 3 nights or less there will be no T&T day.
You can call down to change the day, but in general you only get one set of fresh towels included every 4 days (day 8 is full cleaning which you can also call to change the day on if you are there 8 or more nights.)

The laundry room is free for those staying in the villas. In Jambo it's close to the lobby on the 5th floor. Laundry soap is $1 from the machine there. In Kidani it is next to the arcade and across from the community hall.

You can call and purchase towel packages as often as you'd like.

Additional Trash & Towel Service Rates:

Deluxe Studio: $10 per day requested
1-Bedroom Villa: $15 per day requested
2-Bedroom Villa: $20 per day requested
3-Bedroom Grand Villa: $30 per day requested
For emergencies such as someone being sick in bed I've called housekeeping and they've run to the rescue to fix up the situation asap with no charge. Disney's wonderful like this. Any critical care issues and they're on it.
*
Re #3:*
With the change over to wall pump shampoo, conditioner and body wash, you should not be running out. But, if you're looking for more lotion or hand soap you'll need to purchase a 'package' through housekeeping. Take the following only as a guide. they have probably changed:

Toiletries Package: $5 - includes 1 facial soap, 1 bath soap, 1 shampoo, 1 conditioner, 1 shower gel
Coffee Package: $3 - includes 1 package of coffee, 8 sugars, 8 creamers, 8 artificial sweeteners
Laundry Detergent (only in 1-, 2- and 3-Bedroom Villas): $1 - includes 1 box for 1 load of laundry


----------



## kayteekt

Hello all! New AKV owners here. Bought majority of our points resale but did do 75 direct with Disney for perks (AP discount primarily). We're actually staying here CL on rented points in less than 2 weeks! We've got our welcome home stay booked for a resort only trip in October. We've tried over half of the resorts and do enjoy others but AKV has always felt like home and now it is!


----------



## princessbride6205

Welcome home! How exciting you get to try concierge! We still haven't done that at AKV.


----------



## jackieleanne

Hello all. I love AKV and we stayed on points in January in a Savannah View Studio on the Arusha Savannah. 

Just had our first resale offer accepted and waiting now on Disney. So fingers crossed in another month we will be DVC Owners. 

I love that you can get Club level at this resort that was definitely a draw. 

Next April we get married and have our honeymoon scheduled from the 26th of April. As we are flying from the UK we have this all booked now on a cash reservation and £100 deposit that however is for POFQ, hopefully if all goes to plan I will be able to book AKL for our honeymoon instead on our first stay as members.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Good evening everyone. Does anybody know how many 2 bedroom value lock-off villas Jambo House has in total? I’ve heard it’s not that many and booking them can be difficult due to their limited numbers. Thanks.


----------



## crvetter

Iestyn5150 said:


> Good evening everyone. Does anybody know how many 2 bedroom value lock-off villas Jambo House has in total? I’ve heard it’s not that many and booking them can be difficult due to their limited numbers. Thanks.


10 and you'll be competing with everyone looking for studios (though there are 8 dedicated value studios) or 1 bedrooms.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Another question, if I was in a party of 5, with 3 of us were in a club level room and the other 2 were in a non club level room would all 5 of us still have access to the club lounge? Sorry if this is a silly question but I’ve seen videos where club level members take guests in with them. Is this something they allow?


----------



## twinklebug

Iestyn5150 said:


> Another question, if I was in a party of 5, with 3 of us were in a club level room and the other 2 were in a non club level room would all 5 of us still have access to the club lounge? Sorry if this is a silly question but I’ve seen videos where club level members take guests in with them. Is this something they allow?


You'd have to have those who are not staying on your club level reservation added to it for them to have unrestricted access. Remember, for studios and 1 bedrooms the limit is 4 people, not including infants.
As for asking the concierge if you can bring them in, I cannot answer.  I've read some reports that say they've been able to bring visiting guests up, but that is really at the discretion of the concierges.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Iestyn5150 said:


> Another question, if I was in a party of 5, with 3 of us were in a club level room and the other 2 were in a non club level room would all 5 of us still have access to the club lounge? Sorry if this is a silly question but I’ve seen videos where club level members take guests in with them. Is this something they allow?



They would have to be listed on your reservation.


----------



## jimim

I everyone.  Quick question . . . I was able to snag a club level studio for next april. We have used club level before with our points before the extra fast pass thing.  Actually it ws during the trial fast pass years ago when I think about it.  So a while ago now.  

Will I have access to extra paid fast passes if I want?  do I just call the club level line like a cash room does?  I was just wondering in case we decide to take advantage of it.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## gillep

jimim said:


> I everyone.  Quick question . . . I was able to snag a club level studio for next april. We have used club level before with our points before the extra fast pass thing.  Actually it ws during the trial fast pass years ago when I think about it.  So a while ago now.
> 
> Will I have access to extra paid fast passes if I want?  do I just call the club level line like a cash room does?  I was just wondering in case we decide to take advantage of it.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



Yes you will have access. You will likely need to call DSS since my experience has been that they don’t proactively reach out to you when staying in the DVC CL rooms.


----------



## jimim

Thanks a lot. U mean Disney signature service?  Just making sure. 

I appreciate it.


----------



## twinklebug

jimim said:


> I everyone.  Quick question . . . I was able to snag a club level studio for next april. We have used club level before with our points before the extra fast pass thing.  Actually it ws during the trial fast pass years ago when I think about it.  So a while ago now.
> 
> Will I have access to extra paid fast passes if I want?  do I just call the club level line like a cash room does?  I was just wondering in case we decide to take advantage of it.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


As gillep said, yes you should. Note that there are restrictions on these passes, such as minimum number of nights staying, call them to make sure you qualify.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

I was able to snag December 1-3 in a Value studio at Jambo. It's says Values will be under construction December thru Jan. Will I have a room when I get there?


----------



## VTHappyGirl

What is the difference between DVC villas in Jambo House and the Villas in Jambo house you can rent directly thru Disney resort website?

Trying to determine pro/con of renting points or just booking with Disney directly.  To me it looks like rooms are in  the same area and same layout for 1 bedroom.

Just not sure if the differences between the two routes....TIA......


----------



## Starwind

VTHappyGirl said:


> What is the difference between DVC villas in Jambo House and the Villas in Jambo house you can rent directly thru Disney resort website?
> 
> Trying to determine pro/con of renting points or just booking with Disney directly.  To me it looks like rooms are in  the same area and same layout for 1 bedroom.
> 
> Just not sure if the differences between the two routes....TIA......




The rooms are one and the same.

The DVC Villas at Animal Kingdom Jambo House are on the 5th (normal villas) and 6th (club level villas) floors.

At each DVC resort, a small percentage of the points [and therefore rooms] are "owned" by Disney and therefore they are able to offer them as cash reservations directly to the public [they also use them to take rooms out of inventory for maintenance].  They become available to book at between 10-11 months out [seems to be somewhat variable and once they start loading available rooms at a resort they appear to load them in batches, so availability changes as they are loading them into the system*] (this contrasts with room-only reservations for the hotel side at WDW, whose rooms can be booked at 499 days out).

In addition, if DVC owners at that resort trade in their points for non-DVC stays such as a DCL cruise, those points become available to Disney to use and they can use them to offer the rooms to the public directly.

At some resorts [not sure about if they do it at AKL], Disney does do things like when they rent 2 bedroom villas directly to the public they are always dedicated 2 bedrooms.  I don't know if that is a resort-specific policy or something they do across all the DVC resorts - perhaps someone can speak up about that.

So, the rooms themselves are the same.  There will be a difference in the housekeeping services you get [daily vs the DVC pattern].

It really comes down to booking directly versus renting points from an owner and the pros and cons of that.

For our family, although the cost savings is appealing, we are not comfortable with the risks and constraints of renting points, so we have booked our DVC stays directly through Disney.  

SW

*I spent a lot of time watching the WDW website and how and when it loaded DVC rooms for the public in preparation for our own DVC stays, so I would know when we could book, etc.   Not all resorts load their DVC rooms at the same time.  Within a resort, not all the room types will load all at once.  There can be over a month of variability from when the "first" resort starts to load its rooms for a given date and when some other resorts do [which when I was watching were invariably the resorts I was interested in!].  And the loading pattern is not set.  Which for me meant a chunk of getting up early and checking each day when it came time to actually book.


----------



## Greg36

huskerfanatic7 said:


> I was able to snag December 1-3 in a Value studio at Jambo. It's says Values will be under construction December thru Jan. Will I have a room when I get there?



I think availability was pulled for dates just after this so I would guess you should be fine...


----------



## Greg36

Does anyone know if all the standard view DVC studio rooms at Jambo are pool views? Thanks.


----------



## twinklebug

Greg36 said:


> Does anyone know if all the standard view DVC studio rooms at Jambo are pool views? Thanks.


There are a few standard view that overlook the savanna "people pens" and less attractive areas.


----------



## drusba

Greg36 said:


> Does anyone know if all the standard view DVC studio rooms at Jambo are pool views? Thanks.


 
Originally all were pool view and then a number of savanna views were converted to standard several years ago on the basis that views were not as good. That actually resulted in more than half the standard views having savanna view and for many of them the views are decent.


----------



## twinklebug

Just saw a posting that one of the wildebeest was hit and killed by lightning on Saturday. The other wildebeest, cattle and at least one giraffe stayed close to him/her until the caretakers took over. So sad.


----------



## magicband

Hi all! Just popping in to say hi as me and my family are new owners at Kidani. We're taking our first trip this October and can't wait. One very important and pressing question: does a two bedroom come with coffee filters or should I bring some? I have a coffee problem, so...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

magicband said:


> Hi all! Just popping in to say hi as me and my family are new owners at Kidani. We're taking our first trip this October and can't wait. One very important and pressing question: does a two bedroom come with coffee filters or should I bring some? I have a coffee problem, so...



No DVC room will have coffee filters.  You are provided with a couple of packs of Joffreys pre-packaged coffee in filters.   The coffee makers are Mr. coffee type, 10-12 cup and take flat bottom filters if you plan to bring your own coffee and filters.  If you forget then the gift shops do sell filters and coffee too or you can purchase additional packs of coffee from housekeeping.


----------



## magicband

Thank you  I'm sure I'll have more questions as our trip gets closer, but coffee was my first priority


----------



## sndral

magicband said:


> Hi all! Just popping in to say hi as me and my family are new owners at Kidani. We're taking our first trip this October and can't wait. One very important and pressing question: does a two bedroom come with coffee filters or should I bring some? I have a coffee problem, so...


Fellow coffee addict here - I pack basket type filters & put my ground coffee into gallon ziplock bags so it takes up less room in my suitcase (I fly - so space in suitcase matters to me.) 
If you’re staying in Kidani savanna view call member services and have them note a request for Sunset savanna view to up your chances of overlooking the large savanna rather than the very small Pembe savanna.


----------



## magicband

sndral said:


> If you’re staying in Kidani savanna view call member services and have them note a request for Sunset savanna view to up your chances of overlooking the large savanna rather than the very small Pembe savanna.



Thanks! We've got a standard view at Kidani, but is there anything about a standard view that would be worthwhile requesting?


----------



## JETSDAD

magicband said:


> Thanks! We've got a standard view at Kidani, but is there anything about a standard view that would be worthwhile requesting?


I'm not sure if you have a dedicated or lock-off but in December we had a dedicated standard 2 BR and requested North Trail, high floor, such as 7X35.  We got exactly what we hoped for, 7935. It wasn't too far of a walk, was convenient for the pool, and had a great view for a standard room.


----------



## skier_pete

Ugh, we managed to get 7 of our 8 nights in February as a value studio close to 11 months - with no walking! (I actually picked up the last 6 nights right at 11 months, and the 2nd day came through a few days later.) However, I've been waitlisted since then for the first night since then, and also I'm stalking the RAT 2-3 times a day and so far nada. I have a standard view room booked for the one night so I have a room, but boy it's frustrating to have ONE night in a different room - the perils of DVC I suppose. I have to console myself with the fact the whole 8 nights is only costing me $750. Here's hoping it still opens up.


----------



## magicband

JETSDAD said:


> I'm not sure if you have a dedicated or lock-off but in December we had a dedicated standard 2 BR and requested North Trail, high floor, such as 7X35.  We got exactly what we hoped for, 7935. It wasn't too far of a walk, was convenient for the pool, and had a great view for a standard room.



I believe we have a dedicated, so this is great info! Thank you. We've actually never been to Kidani before, so I really appreciate this!


----------



## drjackal31

magicband said:


> Thanks! We've got a standard view at Kidani, but is there anything about a standard view that would be worthwhile requesting?



We are in a similar situation. We have a standard 2 bedroom end of September. We know it's a standard and are not worried about the view, but I know many of the rooms overlook the buses. With all the extra magic hours I am a bit worried if we get a bus view room all we would hear is buses almost 24 hours. Anyone have experience on how loud the buses are?


----------



## jackieleanne

Okay so I'm a new DVC Member our home is Jambo. I am just waiting for my points to appear (hopefully next few days), at the moment I can get a 1bedroom club level for our stay. I'm staying at POFQ for the first part as this came with free dining for UK Guests so it wasn't worth me cancelling. 

My question is if it's still available should I book the 1 bedroom club level for 6 nights as I don't have enough points for the full 8 nights that my DVC stay was going to cover. If I do the 6 nights in club level it will take up all my points for 2019 and 2020 and ill have to purchase 1 additional point. This is our honeymoon so club level would be amazing and if it was studio I'd snap it up. 

Was going to book a savannah view studio which is only 140 points for 8 nights. So to those who have stayed club level is it worth using my full 2020 allocation of points?
We plan on starting a family after our honeymoon so my hope was that when we do return for the 50th anniversary we would have a baby in tow, if I do club I'd only be able to do a studio if we do a studio now I can do a one bedroom then, which I imagine with a baby will be very handy to have the one bedroom.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I"d prefer Savanah view over Club but I don't value club level much.  I'd rather see animals from my balcony for a special occasion


----------



## jackieleanne

chicagoshannon said:


> I"d prefer Savanah view over Club but I don't value club level much.  I'd rather see animals from my balcony for a special occasion



See this is what I'm like I absolutely love watching the animals. If it was the 40 points or so difference that it is for a studio I'd absolutely go to try club but it's so much more for the one bedrooms and the views look bad from what I've seen too.


----------



## skier_pete

jackieleanne said:


> Okay so I'm a new DVC Member our home is Jambo. I am just waiting for my points to appear (hopefully next few days), at the moment I can get a 1bedroom club level for our stay. I'm staying at POFQ for the first part as this came with free dining for UK Guests so it wasn't worth me cancelling.
> 
> My question is if it's still available should I book the 1 bedroom club level for 6 nights as I don't have enough points for the full 8 nights that my DVC stay was going to cover. If I do the 6 nights in club level it will take up all my points for 2019 and 2020 and ill have to purchase 1 additional point. This is our honeymoon so club level would be amazing and if it was studio I'd snap it up.
> 
> Was going to book a savannah view studio which is only 140 points for 8 nights. So to those who have stayed club level is it worth using my full 2020 allocation of points?
> We plan on starting a family after our honeymoon so my hope was that when we do return for the 50th anniversary we would have a baby in tow, if I do club I'd only be able to do a studio if we do a studio now I can do a one bedroom then, which I imagine with a baby will be very handy to have the one bedroom.



It depends. I haven't actually stay Club level, but to me the main reason is to have access to the food. But, I usually want to be eating out when I'm at Disney, so having food available to the room doesn't seem that exciting to me. The Conceirge person that helps you book things doesn't really add much to me, and everyone says the room views are not very good. I guess I personally would choose the Savannah View studio and hold my points. OR - I would maybe treat myself to 1-2 nights in the Concierge for the honeymoon at the end of the trip and just spend those days at the resort.


----------



## igrsod

jackieleanne said:


> Okay so I'm a new DVC Member our home is Jambo. I am just waiting for my points to appear (hopefully next few days), at the moment I can get a 1bedroom club level for our stay. I'm staying at POFQ for the first part as this came with free dining for UK Guests so it wasn't worth me cancelling.
> 
> My question is if it's still available should I book the 1 bedroom club level for 6 nights as I don't have enough points for the full 8 nights that my DVC stay was going to cover. If I do the 6 nights in club level it will take up all my points for 2019 and 2020 and ill have to purchase 1 additional point. This is our honeymoon so club level would be amazing and if it was studio I'd snap it up.
> 
> Was going to book a savannah view studio which is only 140 points for 8 nights. So to those who have stayed club level is it worth using my full 2020 allocation of points?
> We plan on starting a family after our honeymoon so my hope was that when we do return for the 50th anniversary we would have a baby in tow, if I do club I'd only be able to do a studio if we do a studio now I can do a one bedroom then, which I imagine with a baby will be very handy to have the one bedroom.


Go Savannah view for sure.  Unless, you plan on spending most of your time at the resort, you will most likely be out at the parks and buy food there.  I would save the points and enjoy the animals.  That is my favourite part of staying at AKL.  Congratulations on everything.  Hope you have a great honeymoon.


----------



## twinklebug

********** said:


> It depends. I haven't actually stay Club level, but to me the main reason is to have access to the food. But, I usually want to be eating out when I'm at Disney, so having food available to the room doesn't seem that exciting to me. The Conceirge person that helps you book things doesn't really add much to me, and everyone says the room views are not very good. I guess I personally would choose the Savannah View studio and hold my points. OR - I would maybe treat myself to 1-2 nights in the Concierge for the honeymoon at the end of the trip and just spend those days at the resort.


This. ^

@jackieleanne - Congratulations on both becoming an owner and your wedding!

The Club level room views aren't bad, they're not dumpsters or walls, but they're not the same as being on that big savanna where I love sitting on the balcony with my coffee in the morning and enjoying watching the caretakers zip around feeding the animals as they follow the truck.

Club level is worth it if that's what you're into.  You'll still find you need to head out to eat as the dinner offerings are just tastes of food. The food wears on me after a couple of days (there was only so many times I could tolerate squash soup) and I need something different.

If you're going to go for a 1 bedroom, I suggest a savanna view over in Kidani with a request for 2nd floor on the sunset savanna for the best view of the animals. It's so easy to get groceries delivered and make up your own concierge offerings (cheese, crackers, bagles, coffee etc). You could pitch a tent in the bathroom it's so large... and that tub/shower is amazing. Also, there is a second bathroom, which even with two people on a honeymoon could come in handy. My definition of luxury is space, and Kidani doesn't disappoint.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jackieleanne said:


> Okay so I'm a new DVC Member our home is Jambo. I am just waiting for my points to appear (hopefully next few days), at the moment I can get a 1bedroom club level for our stay. I'm staying at POFQ for the first part as this came with free dining for UK Guests so it wasn't worth me cancelling.
> 
> My question is if it's still available should I book the 1 bedroom club level for 6 nights as I don't have enough points for the full 8 nights that my DVC stay was going to cover. If I do the 6 nights in club level it will take up all my points for 2019 and 2020 and ill have to purchase 1 additional point. This is our honeymoon so club level would be amazing and if it was studio I'd snap it up.
> 
> Was going to book a savannah view studio which is only 140 points for 8 nights. So to those who have stayed club level is it worth using my full 2020 allocation of points?
> We plan on starting a family after our honeymoon so my hope was that when we do return for the 50th anniversary we would have a baby in tow, if I do club I'd only be able to do a studio if we do a studio now I can do a one bedroom then, which I imagine with a baby will be very handy to have the one bedroom.



I've stayed Club level several times (my DH can recoup the cost difference in espresso!) but in your situation I'd recommend the savannah view.  It's just too much of an upcharge IMO for the 1BR and no guarantee that you'll be on the savannah view side.   Get room service every day if you want and enjoy the point savings and the savannah view.


----------



## jackieleanne

Thank you everyone for the recommendations, it's certainly helped me make up my mind. I think that we will go for a studio savannah view at Animal Kingdom. I'm thinking that if we do end up going for a one bedroom it will be over at the Boardwalk where I'm tempted to try for one at 7 months out. We've not stayed there and for honeymoon it will make sense with the food options over that way as well as the walk to Epcot and the Studios. 

I do love that Savannah view room even if we didn't end up getting that BWV.


----------



## magicband

Hi again! Having breakfast with my family, talking about our first AKL stay coming up in October, and naturally questions are coming up. Is there tinfoil and perhaps a casserole dish or something similar? Thinking of making an egg bake to have for breakfast each day  is that overboard? Do people make good use of the kitchen when they stay?


----------



## keaster

magicband said:


> Hi again! Having breakfast with my family, talking about our first AKL stay coming up in October, and naturally questions are coming up. Is there tinfoil and perhaps a casserole dish or something similar? Thinking of making an egg bake to have for breakfast each day  is that overboard? Do people make good use of the kitchen when they stay?



No tin foil you would have to bring your own. I believe there is a casserole dish and for sure other cook ware/pots/pans.

We usually do a few easy meals in the room like a spaghetti dinner or pizza. We've also done some eggs/waffles for breakfast!


----------



## drusba

magicband said:


> Hi again! Having breakfast with my family, talking about our first AKL stay coming up in October, and naturally questions are coming up. Is there tinfoil and perhaps a casserole dish or something similar? Thinking of making an egg bake to have for breakfast each day  is that overboard? Do people make good use of the kitchen when they stay?



I assume you are referring to a 1BR or larger unit which have full kitchens. I believe there is a casserole bowl but not tinfoil, To obtain lists of what is provided in the kitchen for a 1BR or larger, do a Google search for: DVC one-bedroom kitchen items. As to whether members make use of the kitchen, the answer is that it likely varies. We use it often for breakfast but rarely for dinner.


----------



## magicband

drusba said:


> I assume you are referring to a 1BR or larger unit which have full kitchens. I believe there is a casserole bowl but not tinfoil, To obtain lists of what is provided in the kitchen for a 1BR or larger, do a Google search for: DVC one-bedroom kitchen items. As to whether members make use of the kitchen, the answer is that it likely varies. We use it often for breakfast but rarely for dinner.



Thanks! And yes should have clarified we are staying in a 2BR.


----------



## gillep

jackieleanne said:


> Thank you everyone for the recommendations, it's certainly helped me make up my mind. I think that we will go for a studio savannah view at Animal Kingdom. I'm thinking that if we do end up going for a one bedroom it will be over at the Boardwalk where I'm tempted to try for one at 7 months out. We've not stayed there and for honeymoon it will make sense with the food options over that way as well as the walk to Epcot and the Studios.
> 
> I do love that Savannah view room even if we didn't end up getting that BWV.



I think this is a good choice. DH and I love the CL amenities, and always try to stay for a week in a CL studio, but for the two of us I would never spend all the points needed for a CL one bedroom, just way too many points for us.


----------



## skier_pete

********** said:


> Ugh, we managed to get 7 of our 8 nights in February as a value studio close to 11 months - with no walking! (I actually picked up the last 6 nights right at 11 months, and the 2nd day came through a few days later.) However, I've been waitlisted since then for the first night since then, and also I'm stalking the RAT 2-3 times a day and so far nada. I have a standard view room booked for the one night so I have a room, but boy it's frustrating to have ONE night in a different room - the perils of DVC I suppose. I have to console myself with the fact the whole 8 nights is only costing me $750. Here's hoping it still opens up.



So - the good news is our waitlist came through! Chalk one up for waitlist versus stalking the RAT! The odd thing is that I happen to call MS for another question (about APs) and once I gave them my name and member information, before I even asked my question - the CM said "Oh, did you know your waitlist came through?" I am have screamed a little. The odd thing was that it had JUST happened, because he said he could finish processing it. I went online when he said this and it was still showing the waitlist, but then a few minutes later the room was booked. 

So now we have 8 nights in a value studio and 8 nights in a standard studio since we are trying to get some friends to go with us. (Family of DDs BFF.) I haven't decided which I will keep if they decide not to come, but I am tempted to stick with the value studio and bank my points. We've been in value studios twice before and don't mind the smaller size - but both times they were for shorter stays. 

The other odd thing - has anyone ever experienced this - is that I seem to have a "stalking hangover". I've been stalking for almost 4 months, and every time I sit at the computer I want to log on to the DVC website but then I realize I have no reason to do so! What an odd feeling!


----------



## cmarsh31

********** said:


> So - the good news is our waitlist came through! Chalk one up for waitlist versus stalking the RAT! The odd thing is that I happen to call MS for another question (about APs) and once I gave them my name and member information, before I even asked my question - the CM said "Oh, did you know your waitlist came through?" I am have screamed a little. The odd thing was that it had JUST happened, because he said he could finish processing it. I went online when he said this and it was still showing the waitlist, but then a few minutes later the room was booked.
> 
> So now we have 8 nights in a value studio and 8 nights in a standard studio since we are trying to get some friends to go with us. (Family of DDs BFF.) I haven't decided which I will keep if they decide not to come, but I am tempted to stick with the value studio and bank my points. We've been in value studios twice before and don't mind the smaller size - but both times they were for shorter stays.
> 
> The other odd thing - has anyone ever experienced this - is that I seem to have a "stalking hangover". I've been stalking for almost 4 months, and every time I sit at the computer I want to log on to the DVC website but then I realize I have no reason to do so! What an odd feeling!



That was my reaction on the phone when our 3 night Poly waitlist came through for last November! CM called at 9am in a Sunday morning - I definitely squealed!

We had 2 bd value in Feb, and could definitely do the studio to save points...would be tight with the 4 of us, but I figure if we can do a cruise cabin we can do a value studio!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

********** said:


> The odd thing was that it had JUST happened, because he said he could finish processing it. I went online when he said this and it was still showing the waitlist, but then a few minutes later the room was booked.



Congrats!  It's possible it just happened but it's possible it had matched some other time.  Back when the waitlist would disappear from your dashboard (I wish it still did!) I "tested" a couple of times for how long it took for a CM to finalize it.  I gave up on waiting for one of them after a couple of weeks of checking.   I had them finalized anywhere from almost immediately to a day or two, several days and my couple of weeks that I finally caved and called on and have no idea how long it would have sat there!  Apparently it is a message that pops up for the CM when they sign into your account, or so I've been told, so when you call in they should know right away.   Even then I've had a time it took an inquiry from me about it before the CM told me I had a waitlist that matched.  Best I can guess is they don't all think it's their job to finalize them or they don't like to because 2 other CM's have told me it's very obvious for them to see it's matched. 



********** said:


> The other odd thing - has anyone ever experienced this - is that I seem to have a "stalking hangover". I've been stalking for almost 4 months, and every time I sit at the computer I want to log on to the DVC website but then I realize I have no reason to do so! What an odd feeling!



Sounds like a new thread and group needs to be formed to help with the recovery!  Enjoy your freedom from stalking!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Congrats!  It's possible it just happened but it's possible it had matched some other time.  Back when the waitlist would disappear from your dashboard (I wish it still did!) I "tested" a couple of times for how long it took for a CM to finalize it.  I gave up on waiting for one of them after a couple of weeks of checking.   I had them finalized anywhere from almost immediately to a day or two, several days and my couple of weeks that I finally caved and called on and have no idea how long it would have sat there!  Apparently it is a message that pops up for the CM when they sign into your account, or so I've been told, so when you call in they should know right away.   Even then I've had a time it took an inquiry from me about it before the CM told me I had a waitlist that matched.  Best I can guess is they don't all think it's their job to finalize them or they don't like to because 2 other CM's have told me it's very obvious for them to see it's matched.



Ah, so it was not a one-off when I called in (a while back now) to find my son's WL night had come through.
I wondered how long they would have let it slide before just cancelling the hold on the room as it was one of those rare ones.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Ah, so it was not a one-off when I called in (a while back now) to find my son's WL night had come through.
> I wondered how long they would have let it slide before just cancelling the hold on the room as it was one of those rare ones.



I don't think it's a concern of them ever just cancelling it - it's just a matter of CM going thru and finalizing which seems to be a very imperfect process.  Once I was told that they will process those that are coming up soonest first but the fastest I ever had was when I waitlisted a concierge studio that I had waitlisted at 8:10am after trying to book it at 8am at the opening of the 11 month window.  I'm west coast so I went back to bed.  And by the time I looked again around 9 am I had an email with the confirmation.  That put me back to it's an imperfect process to finalize since mine was not coming up anytime soon.


----------



## Princess Michele

We are new DVC members and will be staying in a Kidani Village studio for the first time.  Do they still have alarm clocks available for the rooms or will I need to pack one from home?  Thank you.


----------



## twinklebug

Princess Michele said:


> We are new DVC members and will be staying in a Kidani Village studio for the first time.  Do they still have alarm clocks available for the rooms or will I need to pack one from home?  Thank you.


I haven't stayed in Kidani for 2 years, but Jambo had clocks last December in the 3 rooms we stayed in (we changed categories twice). 
Why not use your phone as an alarm? I have mine set up with Disney music to wake me.


----------



## erionm

Princess Michele said:


> We are new DVC members and will be staying in a Kidani Village studio for the first time.  Do they still have alarm clocks available for the rooms or will I need to pack one from home?  Thank you.


We just stayed in a 1-bedroom at Kidani Village and there was no alarm clock in the room.  DVC has been removing them from rooms over the last couple of years.  Not sure if it's something that can be requested from housekeeping.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Princess Michele said:


> We are new DVC members and will be staying in a Kidani Village studio for the first time.  Do they still have alarm clocks available for the rooms or will I need to pack one from home?  Thank you.



It is something you are supposed to be able to request from housekeeping.

This still is an item that bugs me a bit.  I have yet to stay at any other lodging that doesn't have alarm clocks even though they stated it was becoming "industry standard" to justify their removal.  Even DL hotels still have them.


----------



## Princess Michele

twinklebug said:


> I haven't stayed in Kidani for 2 years, but Jambo had clocks last December in the 3 rooms we stayed in (we changed categories twice).
> Why not use your phone as an alarm? I have mine set up with Disney music to wake me.





erionm said:


> We just stayed in a 1-bedroom at Kidani Village and there was no alarm clock in the room.  DVC has been removing them from rooms over the last couple of years.  Not sure if it's something that can be requested from housekeeping.


Thank your for your replies.  I will just pack one to make sure that I have one.  I do use my phone on trips as an alarm but I still use my alarm clock at home and like to have one on trips as a backup in case my phone does not wake me up.  


KAT4DISNEY said:


> It is something you are supposed to be able to request from housekeeping.
> 
> This still is an item that bugs me a bit.  I have yet to stay at any other lodging that doesn't have alarm clocks even though they stated it was becoming "industry standard" to justify their removal.  Even DL hotels still have them.


I too have never stayed at any other hotel or timeshare that did not have alarm clocks.  We will be staying at a brand new Marriott this weekend so I will see if they have clocks.  

I guess I am just old school.  I wear a watch every day and I still like to have a real clock to see the time and wake me up.


----------



## cmarsh31

Got our 2bd value for 3 nights in July before our next cruise - no walking involved! now let's not tell anyone else in DVC how great AKV ownership can be


----------



## twinklebug

cmarsh31 said:


> Got our 2bd value for 3 nights in July before our next cruise - no walking involved! now let's not tell anyone else in DVC how great AKV ownership can be


Congrats! No worries about others buying in... AKV is sold out. What is to be worried is how everyone might suddenly decide different categories of rooms are more appealing than savanna view. I can only see that happening in the very cold weather, but each to their own  Again, congratulations on the score!


----------



## jberndt10

I apologize in advance for not reading through all 160 pages of posts... first time staying in 2 bed kidani standard view. Any suggestions for room requests? No mobility issues. Have one reservation at a Boma.


----------



## drusba

^The standards face a road, the back wall of the bus station, the front entrance area, the pool and a hill leading to the pool, and then there are some previous savanna view rooms that were converted to standard view that overlook Pembe savanna. Those converted rooms are very far from the lobby and bus station, but if you want to try for one, request a room "near the Pumba elevator." For other areas, you should consider requesting high floor (4 or 5). Requests should be made through Member Services, i.e., do it now and  do not wait to put in a request on the request page when you do online check-in at 60 days from date of arrival, and skip that request page when you do online check-in.


----------



## JediMickey1138

jberndt10 said:


> I apologize in advance for not reading through all 160 pages of posts... first time staying in 2 bed kidani standard view. Any suggestions for room requests? No mobility issues. Have one reservation at a Boma.



You might want to check this out: https://www.disboards.com/threads/kidani-village-standard-view.2914115/

Don't worry... it's not 160 pages of posts!


----------



## dontbunrthepig41

Too much information everywhere.... I'm getting confused, someone please tell me where to request a room with a good view in Jambo Deluxe Studio - Savanna View and how to request it. I rented DVC

Thanks 
Love My Dis Fam


----------



## chilly2336

We have the opportunity to stay in a studio at either AKL or AKV.  We have not stayed in either one before so any advantages or disadvantages to either of them?

Thanks for any info you can provide!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

chilly2336 said:


> We have the opportunity to stay in a studio at either AKL or AKV.  We have not stayed in either one before so any advantages or disadvantages to either of them?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide!



I'm going on the assumption you mean to stay at AKV - Jambo or AKV - Kidani?  (AKL is the hotel side and no studios)

There is of course the difference in the building location and the amenities in each one.  Jambo has Mara QS, Boma and Jiko for dining.  The pool is one of our favorite onsite for relaxing.  You would be on the 5th floor there.   Kidani does some QS out of Sanaa in the morning and at the pool bar.  And Sanaa is the one table service there - it's very good!  Kidani is all DVC so you could be on any floor and if you're on a lower floor you'll be closer to the level of the animals.  The pool is nice there although a little smaller but it has a good kids water play area that Jambo does not have.  

For the difference in the rooms it's mostly in the bathroom area.  At Jambo there are double sinks in an alcove area and the toilet and tub/shower are in their own room.  At Kidani the entire bathroom is in a room.  1 sink in the area with the tub/shower and the toilet is in a water closet within the bathroom.  

For buses - the park buses stop at Kidani first then Jambo and then head directly to whichever park they are going to.  DS buses stop at Jambo first then Kidani.  

In general Kidani is a bit more peaceful/relaxed and Jambo has more activity.  They also have a van shuttle running between the two and no matter which one you stay at you can use all the amenities at the other building including the pools.


----------



## skier_pete

There doesn't seem to be a lot of "chat" going on in the thread right now - so while I'm waiting for ROFR on my second attempt at a contract (1st was taken) I've got a conversation starter. 

So what is the #1 thing you like about AKV/AKL. Sure we all like a bunch of stuff - but what really stands out. 

For me it's the food. Sanaa may be my favorite restaurant on property, and certainly my favorite if you eliminate the Signature restaurants. The Mara is definitely my favorite resort QS. I haven't been to Jiko a lot but the meals we've had there were stellar. And while I'm not a huge buffet fan - Boma ranks pretty high on the buffet list as well.


----------



## Pyotr

********** said:


> There doesn't seem to be a lot of "chat" going on in the thread right now - so while I'm waiting for ROFR on my second attempt at a contract (1st was taken) I've got a conversation starter.
> 
> So what is the #1 thing you like about AKV/AKL. Sure we all like a bunch of stuff - but what really stands out.
> 
> For me it's the food. Sanaa may be my favorite restaurant on property, and certainly my favorite if you eliminate the Signature restaurants. The Mara is definitely my favorite resort QS. I haven't been to Jiko a lot but the meals we've had there were stellar. And while I'm not a huge buffet fan - Boma ranks pretty high on the buffet list as well.



There isn’t a whole lot I don’t like about AKV. It has always been one of my favorite places to stay on property.  The dining options are second to none. I’m not even bothered by the longer bus ride to the parks. 

I’ve eaten at Sanaa but haven’t really explored Kidani at all. 

Me and the wife will be staying there this weekend. We own at CCV, but would love an AKV contract as well 

Maybe I can talk her into it.......


----------



## Iestyn5150

********** said:


> There doesn't seem to be a lot of "chat" going on in the thread right now - so while I'm waiting for ROFR on my second attempt at a contract (1st was taken) I've got a conversation starter.
> 
> So what is the #1 thing you like about AKV/AKL. Sure we all like a bunch of stuff - but what really stands out.
> 
> For me it's the food. Sanaa may be my favorite restaurant on property, and certainly my favorite if you eliminate the Signature restaurants. The Mara is definitely my favorite resort QS. I haven't been to Jiko a lot but the meals we've had there were stellar. And while I'm not a huge buffet fan - Boma ranks pretty high on the buffet list as well.



Ah Pete, I’d love to take part but unfortunately I’m yet to get ‘home’ to Animal Kingdom Lodge as my first trip isn’t until September 2021. I can say that as a Brit I’m certainly excited about good Indian food at Sanaa, it’s one thing I struggle to find when I’m in WDW.


----------



## gillep

********** said:


> There doesn't seem to be a lot of "chat" going on in the thread right now - so while I'm waiting for ROFR on my second attempt at a contract (1st was taken) I've got a conversation starter.
> 
> So what is the #1 thing you like about AKV/AKL. Sure we all like a bunch of stuff - but what really stands out.
> 
> For me it's the food. Sanaa may be my favorite restaurant on property, and certainly my favorite if you eliminate the Signature restaurants. The Mara is definitely my favorite resort QS. I haven't been to Jiko a lot but the meals we've had there were stellar. And while I'm not a huge buffet fan - Boma ranks pretty high on the buffet list as well.



I love all of the different places around the resort that you can hang out/relax and the different atmospheres they all provide. There are a variety of bars, fire pits, overlooks, etc. where you can just relax and enjoy the atmosphere of the lodge. I cannot wait to be back in January!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Best parts of AKV? Everything! The animals. The relaxing element. The cast members. The store and pools.

Above all, the one thing I keep coming back to and that I'm thankful for buying into AKV verses any other resort is the large variety of room categories and some very affordable point/night costs all the way up to those club level rooms. AKV has allowed me to take my kids on many many trips over the years, and if I ever get  stuck at AKV with no other place to reserve, I'm still happy as a clam.


----------



## cmarsh31

*shhhhh* we like it quiet! Then I can still get my value rooms at 11 months!  Seriously, though, we love the atmosphere - the whole resort is so relaxing but there's just the most amazing little details everywhere. And the 2-bedroom value rooms for the cost of a 1bd standard. Yeah, that's pretty amazing too - but definitely NOT a reason to buy AKV. I was really glad you didn't mention the value rooms on the 7-in-7. I love having the option of Mara or 3 different table service restaurants. The gift shop is amazing - I think only Poly comes close at the other resorts. Giraffes. Where else can you see giraffes AT YOUR HOTEL!


----------



## Crabby_Dan

I’d have to say affordable point values. And I don’t mean Value rooms. It’s just so much more affordable than most of the other resorts. 

Yeah there’s the animals, the parking at Kidani and the food. But, if I have to pick, it’s the points.


----------



## Pyotr

My wife and I are staying in a standard view studio. Our balcony overlooks the savanna and yesterday we saw zebras, giraffes, and other animals. This view for 13 points a night on the weekend?  I’m very happy right now.

I’ve been trying to convince the wife to add on a AKL contract...


----------



## Pyotr

AKL is doing its best to convince my wife to add on. Not too shabby for a standard view. 

I still haven’t figured out how to turn pictures.


----------



## cmarsh31

Why AKV? We bought AKV bc the price per point was lower (than Poly), the contract length was longer (than regular OKW), the resale contracts were easier to find (than BLT), and the variety of room sizes and point values... but we had never even set foot in AKL! Stayed at BCV, loved the walk to Epcot but meh on the resort - other than IG, we liked POR better than BCV, so we figured that AKV would be fine. Bought an awesome loaded contract in Nov 2017, stayed at VGC, Poly, and BWV before our first stay at AKV. Yup, the standard view with a Savanna and giraffes did us in too! We'll stay at Poly again when we don't mind a studio for a short trip, but other than that, if we're making the resort choice, AKV for sure! The 2bd value is a unicorn we love but 1bd at Kidani gives us 2 bathrooms, separate sleeping surfaces for the kids, relatively low points, and easy to book.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

********** said:


> There doesn't seem to be a lot of "chat" going on in the thread right now - so while I'm waiting for ROFR on my second attempt at a contract (1st was taken) I've got a conversation starter.
> 
> So what is the #1 thing you like about AKV/AKL. Sure we all like a bunch of stuff - but what really stands out.
> 
> For me it's the food. Sanaa may be my favorite restaurant on property, and certainly my favorite if you eliminate the Signature restaurants. The Mara is definitely my favorite resort QS. I haven't been to Jiko a lot but the meals we've had there were stellar. And while I'm not a huge buffet fan - Boma ranks pretty high on the buffet list as well.



A little different - what doesn't stand out?    The one and only thing IMO is it could use walking to a park or some other cool way to get to AK.  And a bit more zing at the pools (an area where DVC has cared a lot about "industry standards") but even so the Jambo pool is one of our favorites.   Dining, design, programs etc. are all excellent there.  Perhaps the most complete onsite resort overall if I had to pick one to give that designation.  Jambo really - Kidani needed an actual QS and bigger pool to get that bump up.  

Tops though is the animals.


----------



## Pyotr

My wife and I just returned from our quick stay at AKL. Like I previously mentioned, we were very happy with our standard room. We were in room #5382, which was all the way down the hall in Jambo House. I’ve stayed at AKL previously, just never using DVC. Our room fine. The carpet and furniture were a little worn, but nothing major. The bed was comfortable and I was able to sleep until 6:30 am, when a family was being loud outside my door. 

My only complaint has to do with some of the people staying there, not on the resort itself. On our bus ride last night, it was my wife and I, along with a family with small children, and three just absolutely trashed twenty somethings. We were returning from Epcot so I’m assuming they over drank at Food and Wine. They were just letting the F-bombs fly and talking about inappropriate things. I wanted to say something to them but did not feel like getting into a Disney fight.


----------



## 10CJ

dontbunrthepig41 said:


> Too much information everywhere.... I'm getting confused, someone please tell me where to request a room with a good view in Jambo Deluxe Studio - Savanna View and how to request it. I rented DVC
> 
> Thanks
> Love My Dis Fam



I can not answer the where to request, I am curious about that myself. 

Did you rent through an agency? If so, I would contact them to ask your owner to put in the request for you. If you are working directly with the owner you can just ask them.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Hi,
We are looking at renting points to stay at AKL over Thanksgiving week 2020. I was just wondering if anyone could give me any idea of how likely it would be to secure a value studio through a rental service if we book right at 11 months out? I know these rooms go fast, but certain services that take a deposit will book as soon as they find the reservation. Just curious if anyone had success doing this?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

********** said:


> There doesn't seem to be a lot of "chat" going on in the thread right now - so while I'm waiting for ROFR on my second attempt at a contract (1st was taken) I've got a conversation starter.
> 
> So what is the #1 thing you like about AKV/AKL. Sure we all like a bunch of stuff - but what really stands out.
> 
> For me it's the food. Sanaa may be my favorite restaurant on property, and certainly my favorite if you eliminate the Signature restaurants. The Mara is definitely my favorite resort QS. I haven't been to Jiko a lot but the meals we've had there were stellar. And while I'm not a huge buffet fan - Boma ranks pretty high on the buffet list as well.


We LOVE AKL nad love renting points to stay.

The food is definitely a stand out. Its or kind of food and Sanaa is a favorite.
The greenness of the whole place. It's like coming back to an oasis after the parks. 
The cast member are amazing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eeyoreandtink said:


> Hi,
> We are looking at renting points to stay at AKL over Thanksgiving week 2020. I was just wondering if anyone could give me any idea of how likely it would be to secure a value studio through a rental service if we book right at 11 months out? I know these rooms go fast, but certain services that take a deposit will book as soon as they find the reservation. Just curious if anyone had success doing this?



I'd place the odds very low.  I'd wonder if a rental service would even attempt to secure that?  Perhaps with a second option and I'd have high expectations that the backup would be the one they could get for you.


----------



## twinklebug

eeyoreandtink said:


> Hi,
> We are looking at renting points to stay at AKL over Thanksgiving week 2020. I was just wondering if anyone could give me any idea of how likely it would be to secure a value studio through a rental service if we book right at 11 months out? I know these rooms go fast, but certain services that take a deposit will book as soon as they find the reservation. Just curious if anyone had success doing this?


Thanksgiving week is a more popular time of year, like Kat said, low chance.
You'd have a chance if you rented directly from an owner who was willing to walk a reservation, but you'd also be paying a premium for that service and might as well go with a standard studio which I'm sure you'll be able to get anyway without walking.


----------



## Yinn

********** said:


> There doesn't seem to be a lot of "chat" going on in the thread right now - so while I'm waiting for ROFR on my second attempt at a contract (1st was taken) I've got a conversation starter.
> 
> So what is the #1 thing you like about AKV/AKL. Sure we all like a bunch of stuff - but what really stands out.
> 
> For me it's the food. Sanaa may be my favorite restaurant on property, and certainly my favorite if you eliminate the Signature restaurants. The Mara is definitely my favorite resort QS. I haven't been to Jiko a lot but the meals we've had there were stellar. And while I'm not a huge buffet fan - Boma ranks pretty high on the buffet list as well.



#1 thing we like?  We're not sure.  The numbers made more sense for other resorts.  The transportation option stinks.  The halls are long.  It's far away.  The dues are fairly high.  It's always available anyway.  So what was it?  We're not sure, it just feels...right. 

I told my SO - I decided on AK and put an offer in.  SO's response: logic aside, that's what I would have picked.  But neither of us had a solid reason as to why.  I think that speaks volumes about the magic of AKL.

If we had to try, the safari is neat.  There's a wow factor when you walk in, the halls, the people.  The rooms are large and affordable.  It's relaxing and you don't feel like you're a part of the hustle and bustle of Disney.  But really the thing that stands out, is that it doesn't stand out at all.  It just _feels_ right.


----------



## chcknctlt

Last week of August, we did a OKW, BLT, AKV (Kidani) spilt stay. My wife and 2 kids - 2 nights at OKW, 3 nights at BLT and 3 nights at AKV.

We own at AKV and have stayed everywhere now in the Disney WORLD universe except for Saratoga, Beach Club and Boulder Ridge. This trip was a good "checklist" trip as I like to call it. Crossed off 2 new resorts. Point of this post is that even though Jambo is our top pick all the time, even Kidani just blows away those other resorts. Sure the proximity to MK was nice at BLT but the rooms seemed dated and the lobby was tiny. Nothing there stood out as a wow moment for me like looking out the back of the lobby into a SAVANNAH!

My current rankings are:
1. AKV - Jambo
2. AKV - Kidani
3. BWV
4. CCV
5. BLT


----------



## skier_pete

I was just watching the 7 resorts in 7 weeks that Pete and the crew did for AKV. (Why me no included, Pete?) The video at the beginning just reminded my how much I love this resort. I don't really care that the MF are on the high end. (No longer the highest - yay!) I definitely prefer to try different resorts, but so happy that I chose to own there - I'm not sure any other resort gives me the warm fuzzies that AKV does. (I have said that in the "Money is no object" category I would pick the Polynesian for a variety of reasons, but AKV even beats them in many categories.) 

We are taking our first trip in which we're bringing friends to join us at AKV in February - I am quite excited to share this lovely resort with friends that have never stayed there.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Just arrived today!! Only here for one night then on to BLT but nice to be home. This is our first time at Jambo, we’ve only stayed Kidani in the past. Still waiting for room.


----------



## DigitalOlli

One question, we plan to rent points for a AKV Standart View Studion in Jambo House, have all rooms a partial view ? or are there rooms to the parking lot?

Will the studios undergo a refurbishment till June 2020?


----------



## JungleCrews

Soon to be AKL owners, we stayed there in July and it beats out the other WDW we’ve tried so far. We stayed club level for our last trip and paid for the add-on Fastpasses. Does anyone know if this is a possibility with booking the Club Level from DVC side? Thanks!


----------



## drusba

DigitalOlli said:


> One question, we plan to rent points for a AKV Standart View Studion in Jambo House, have all rooms a partial view ? or are there rooms to the parking lot?
> 
> Will the studios undergo a refurbishment till June 2020?



The DVC rooms are not being refurnished at this time. That was actually done a few years ago. The current refurbishment relates to the AKL hotel rooms. As to the DVC standard view rooms at Jambo, a little more than half have savanna view, the rest are pool view, none are parking lot view.


----------



## drusba

JungleCrews said:


> Soon to be AKL owners, we stayed there in July and it beats out the other WDW we’ve tried so far. We stayed club level for our last trip and paid for the add-on Fastpasses. Does anyone know if this is a possibility with booking the Club Level from DVC side? Thanks!



Yes, those staying club level at AKV can purchase the extra fastpasses. Be aware, however, that AKV club level rooms are not easy to get. There are only 5 2BR lock-offs, which means up to 5 studios and 5 1BRs. Owners at AKL can reserve starting online at 8 a.m. eastern 11 months out from arrival date. Club level rooms, particularly studios (and resulting 2BRs) but at many times also 1BRs, can disappear almost anytime of the year within a second after that 11 month window opens -- the winners are simply those whose computers communicate faster with Disney's computers than the computers of everyone else attempting to reserve exactly at 8 a.m.

In other words, if you purchased AKV to get club level and believe you will usually be able to get it, you may want to rethink your purchase.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

drusba said:


> The DVC rooms are not being refurnished at this time. That was actually done a few years ago. The current refurbishment relates to the AKL hotel rooms. As to the DVC standard view rooms at Jambo, a little more than half have savanna view, the rest are pool view, none are parking lot view.



Someone schedule for an AKV concierge room in December was called a couple of days ago and told the Concierge rooms would be under refurb and that they were being moved to a non-concierge room but would still have club access.  That was the story for Value rooms too although people have been assuming that it was because they'd be affected by the hotel rooms being refurbed but if they concierge lounge is still open then the AKV concierge rooms would not be affected.  And I think the lounge there was also refurbed not that long ago.  

I can't figure out what is going on there because the villas were all refurbed just a couple of years ago.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Someone schedule for an AKV concierge room in December was called a couple of days ago and told the Concierge rooms would be under refurb and that they were being moved to a non-concierge room but would still have club access.  That was the story for Value rooms too although people have been assuming that it was because they'd be affected by the hotel rooms being refurbed but if they concierge lounge is still open then the AKV concierge rooms would not be affected.  And I think the lounge there was also refurbed not that long ago.
> 
> I can't figure out what is going on there because the villas were all refurbed just a couple of years ago.


I've got 4 days in DVC club coming up for my son and his wife... no calls on it yet. It's toward the start of December.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> I've got 4 days in DVC club coming up for my son and his wife... no calls on it yet. It's toward the start of December.



I believe this person was the 2nd week?


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I believe this person was the 2nd week?


same


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> same



Found it - It was for Dec 7th.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/jambo-house-construction.3767492/post-61066824


----------



## skier_pete

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Someone schedule for an AKV concierge room in December was called a couple of days ago and told the Concierge rooms would be under refurb and that they were being moved to a non-concierge room but would still have club access.  That was the story for Value rooms too although people have been assuming that it was because they'd be affected by the hotel rooms being refurbed but if they concierge lounge is still open then the AKV concierge rooms would not be affected.  And I think the lounge there was also refurbed not that long ago.
> 
> I can't figure out what is going on there because the villas were all refurbed just a couple of years ago.



I read somewhere that they are redoing the hallways - which is the reason some of the rooms are being closed off. I can't be 100% sure this is true, but I do know that Value rooms were unavailable for most of December and January and only opened up in late January.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

********** said:


> I read somewhere that they are redoing the hallways - which is the reason some of the rooms are being closed off. I can't be 100% sure this is true, but I do know that Value rooms were unavailable for most of December and January and only opened up in late January.



I think that started as speculation as nobody could think of any other reason.  I don't know if DVC ever confirmed that - however, unless they are building new hallways there's zero chance it takes 1 1/2-2 months to carpet and paint them.

We do own a few points at AKV and I'm really just trying to figure out what they're doing with our money and the affect on owners usage.  The rooms were all refurbed a couple of years ago and should not be having money spent on them again except for repairs but that repeatedly seems to be the reason given.  

Otherwise halls shouldn't take rooms out of use for a couple of months.


----------



## skier_pete

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think that started as speculation as nobody could think of any other reason.  I don't know if DVC ever confirmed that - however, unless they are building new hallways there's zero chance it takes 1 1/2-2 months to carpet and paint them.
> 
> We do own a few points at AKV and I'm really just trying to figure out what they're doing with our money and the affect on owners usage.  The rooms were all refurbed a couple of years ago and should not be having money spent on them again except for repairs but that repeatedly seems to be the reason given.
> 
> Otherwise halls shouldn't take rooms out of use for a couple of months.



I don't know. We'll be in a value room in February - so I'll try and see if I can see anything different from the last time we were in a room at AKV - but that will have been 18 months so not sure I can tell. I am sure they wouldn't just take rooms out of service for no reason at all.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

********** said:


> I don't know. We'll be in a value room in February - so I'll try and see if I can see anything different from the last time we were in a room at AKV - but that will have been 18 months so not sure I can tell. I am sure they wouldn't just take rooms out of service for no reason at all.



Oh I agree, it's just going to bother me if they are refurbishing them again so soon.  The schedule needed to be moved up from what it was but that would be overkill.  I think the timeframe they have the value rooms out of service is longer than when they last refurbished them though.   I've been wondering if maybe they're doing some major work at the front of the AKL building?  Or redoing the roof although Dec-Jan would seem to be an odd time for any of that with the holidays causing several breaks along the way.

And if there's a relation to the hotel refurb for those rooms then it would seem they could do a better job aligning the DVC and hotel refurbishments.


----------



## JungleCrews

drusba said:


> Yes, those staying club level at AKV can purchase the extra fastpasses. Be aware, however, that AKV club level rooms are not easy to get. There are only 5 2BR lock-offs, which means up to 5 studios and 5 iBRs. Owners at AKL can reserve starting online at 8 a.m. eastern 11 months out from arrival date. Club level rooms, particularly studios (and resulting 2BRs) but at many times also 1BRs, can disappear almost anytime of the year within a second after that 11 month window opens -- the winners are simply those whose computers communicate faster with Disney's computers than the computers of everyone else attempting to reserve exactly at 8 a.m.
> 
> In other words, if you purchased AKV to get club level and believe you will usually be able to get it, you may want to rethink your purchase.


Thanks for the info, and while I really got spoiled in Club Level it really isn’t a deal breaker. We just loved AKL, plus my internet is freaky fast.


----------



## Totsypooh

********** said:


> Just snagged the last 6 of our 8 night planned stay next February in a value room! The first two nights I couldn't get even going on at 8 AM, but I got lucky this morning. We're actually booking two rooms, but I don't have enough points for 2 standard rooms the full 8 nights, so really hoping to get a value room for one of them.  Still need to get the first 2 nights -which I've waitlisted, but also hoping maybe some people walking rooms to get to the Princess marathon will open up the two days I need. Waitlisting value rooms can be pretty futile. We'll see with only two night maybe I'll have a shot.
> 
> Edit 6 hrs later: I already got one of the two nights in the value. Now just missing the first night of our trip....crossing fingers some walker will give one up in the next few days.


Quick question - how did you book the last 6 nights if the first two were not available? Doesn’t the first night have to be available before you can book the rest? Thanks!


----------



## DigitalOlli

Would you choose Kidani Studio Savannah View or a Studio in Jambo House Savanna View? Cant decide witch one is better. We stayed this year 8 nights at AKL and liked the mara and the View. DVC is all on the 5 floor in Jambo House? Can you see the animals still good?


----------



## Totsypooh

Very odd booking experience today. Contract is in Kidani. Went in at 8am trying to book value room. When I clicked checked availability both studio and 2BR came up as available for my dates  and after I clicked to secure the room, it says the dates are outside of my booking window. Shouldn’t Jambo and Kidani be treated as both beings home resorts? Why would Jambo rooms be outside of the 11 month window?


----------



## JETSDAD

Totsypooh said:


> Very odd booking experience today. Contract is in Kidani. Went in at 8am trying to book value room. When I clicked checked availability both studio and 2BR came up as available for my dates  and after I clicked to secure the room, it says the dates are outside of my booking window. Shouldn’t Jambo and Kidani be treated as both beings home resorts? Why would Jambo rooms be outside of the 11 month window?


I believe that is the message you get if the room is no longer available.

ETA, I'm assuming you were trying to book right at 11 months.


----------



## Totsypooh

JETSDAD said:


> I believe that is the message you get if the room is no longer available.
> 
> ETA, I'm assuming you were trying to book right at 11 months.


Yes right at 11. It did show as available but as I clicked through it then said it was outside the booking window. I guess it shows multiple people that it’s available and it’s still a race to click through?


----------



## JETSDAD

Totsypooh said:


> Yes right at 11. It did show as available but as I clicked through it then said it was outside the booking window. I guess it shows multiple people that it’s available and it’s still a race to click through?


Before 8 it shows as available to everyone.  You then get however many people trying to book it but only 1 person (or however many rooms happen to be available) that get to the next screen where they have the reservation locked in.  I was one of the ones trying to grab a value studio this morning and didn't get it either.


----------



## Totsypooh

Ok thanks! (Newbie here so would appreciate some tips) So just to clarify a bit. I clicked “check availability” at 8am - and it showed up as one of the options that had full availability for the nights selected. Is that the right place to be at 8am or is there some other screen that I should be at? Thank you!


----------



## JETSDAD

Totsypooh said:


> Ok thanks! (Newbie here so would appreciate some tips) So just to clarify a bit. I clicked “check availability” at 8am - and it showed up as one of the options that had full availability for the nights selected. Is that the right place to be at 8am or is there some other screen that I should be at? Thank you!



You can get one step further prior to 8:00.  You would then just click on 'Continue'.  Just know that for Value Studios and 2 BR's the odds are still very low of actually getting it.


----------



## Totsypooh

Alright thanks a lot! Will try that. Yes, I know ithey are hard to get... just trying to learn the system as well as I can before my actual planned 11 month window opens   I suspect I’ll have to learn the fine art of walking too... but if I understand correctly unless I can get the first day booked, I can’t even do that.   I assume people are walking for fall/ thanksgiving right now. Does that mean I should wait  few weeks before trying for the weeks around Xmas?


----------



## JETSDAD

Totsypooh said:


> Alright thanks a lot! Will try that. Yes, I know ithey are hard to get... just trying to learn the system as well as I can before my actual planned 11 month window opens   I suspect I’ll have to learn the fine art of walking too... but if I understand correctly unless I can get the first day booked, I can’t even do that.   I assume people are walking for fall/ thanksgiving right now. Does that mean I should wait  few weeks before trying for the weeks around Xmas?



That is correct about the first night.  Unfortunately we didn't decide on this trip until yesterday and I'm about a week out from my 11 month date.  Any time there is a chance to get in right now I'll try it until my 11 month mark comes.  Tomorrow it looks like there is no chance to get started at all so I will have to wait another day or two to try again.  I'm sure there are likely people walking now for fall and/or early Dec.  I don't mind walking but don't personally start it that far out.  If I had have known we were going to plan a Sept trip sooner I probably would have started looking a few weeks ago just to have more shots of getting it started.


----------



## Totsypooh

JETSDAD said:


> That is correct about the first night.  Unfortunately we didn't decide on this trip until yesterday and I'm about a week out from my 11 month date.  Any time there there is a chance to get in right now I'll try it until my 11 month mark comes.  Tomorrow it looks like there is no chance to get started at all so I will have to wait another day or two to try again.  I'm sure there are likely people walking now for fall and/or early Dec.  I don't mind walking but don't personally start it that far out.  If I had have known we were going to plan a Sept trip sooner I probably would have started looking a few weeks ago just to have more shots of getting it started.


Oh I was wondering about that too. So if it now says tomorrow is waitlist only then it’s likely that tomorrow is not a good day to try. Good luck! I hope you are able to get the rooms you need


----------



## skier_pete

Totsypooh said:


> Quick question - how did you book the last 6 nights if the first two were not available? Doesn’t the first night have to be available before you can book the rest? Thanks!



So we were unable to book the stay on the first night or the second night we wanted. I had almost given up, but went on 11-months in front of our third day and were able to book the last six nights of our trip. I then waitlisted the first two nights, one came through almost right away, and the first night came through about 3 months later.


----------



## JETSDAD

Totsypooh said:


> Oh I was wondering about that too. So if it now says tomorrow is waitlist only then it’s likely that tomorrow is not a good day to try. Good luck! I hope you are able to get the rooms you need


Yeah, 11 months from tomorrow is already booked up so no point trying.  I see the 22nd is available now so there is some walking going on.  If I can't get my own started then I'll try to grab days as the get released by walkers.


----------



## Totsypooh

JETSDAD said:


> Yeah, 11 months from tomorrow is already booked up so no point trying.  I see the 22nd is available now so there is some walking going on.  If I can't get my own started then I'll try to grab days as the get released by walkers.


And unlikely to be released by anyone walking, right?


----------



## Totsypooh

JETSDAD said:


> Yeah, 11 months from tomorrow is already booked up so no point trying.  I see the 22nd is available now so there is some walking going on.  If I can't get my own started then I'll try to grab days as the get released by walkers.





********** said:


> So we were unable to book the stay on the first night or the second night we wanted. I had almost given up, but went on 11-months in front of our third day and were able to book the last six nights of our trip. I then waitlisted the first two nights, one came through almost right away, and the first night came through about 3 months later.


Aha. That was what I thought might have happened. Got it. Glad to know I’m starting to understand all this.


----------



## JETSDAD

Totsypooh said:


> And unlikely to be released by anyone walking, right?


They can't drop tomorrow's date yet without dropping their entire reservation.  Walkers couldn't drop the 24th until the 25th.  It would require someone who has a reservation with tomorrow's date to drop their entire reservation or shorten their reservation to end the 23rd.


----------



## Totsypooh

Got it. They sure don’t explain stuff like this when you are at the sales pitch huh?


----------



## twinklebug

deleted


----------



## DigitalOlli

DigitalOlli said:


> Would you choose Kidani Studio Savannah View or a Studio in Jambo House Savanna View? Cant decide witch one is better. We stayed this year 8 nights at AKL and liked the mara and the View. DVC is all on the 5 floor in Jambo House? Can you see the animals still good?



Witch one would you choose?


----------



## skier_pete

DigitalOlli said:


> Witch one would you choose?



I prefer Jambo house, but I have to say if I were to get a Savannah view ever again, I would go to Kidani instead. I think the Jambo house Savannah view is too high up to really be all that great. I would go with Kidani and ask for a lower floor.


----------



## DigitalOlli

********** said:


> I prefer Jambo house, but I have to say if I were to get a Savannah view ever again, I would go to Kidani instead. I think the Jambo house Savannah view is too high up to really be all that great. I would go with Kidani and ask for a lower floor.



Thanks. But SV has to much points for the 5 nights.


----------



## skier_pete

DigitalOlli said:


> Thanks. But SV has to much points for the 5 nights.


I'm confused - I thought you were asking for opinion on Savannah Views.


----------



## myosotisd

Could someone give the opening hours of the pool in Kidani Village now ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## DigitalOlli

********** said:


> I'm confused - I thought you were asking for opinion on Savannah Views.



Oh sorry  

I first look at the SV Rooms for 3 nights, but now we can go for 5 nights. This are to much points. 

So we will only get a Standart View.  Are there any difference between the two resorts? I think Kidani will be some with a view but the most are to the parking lot?


----------



## twinklebug

myosotisd said:


> Could someone give the opening hours of the pool in Kidani Village now ?
> Thanks in advance


@KAT4DISNEY might you be able to help?


----------



## drusba

DigitalOlli said:


> Oh sorry
> 
> I first look at the SV Rooms for 3 nights, but now we can go for 5 nights. This are to much points.
> 
> So we will only get a Standart View.  Are there any difference between the two resorts? I think Kidani will be some with a view but the most are to the parking lot?



A little more than half the standard rooms at Jambo have savanna view (request room on Kudo Trail side of building to have best chance of getting one), the rest have pool view.  No parking lot views. At Kidani, about 40% have view of road, lot, or back of bus station, 40% face the pool area and mainly see area near the front entrance or a hill that is between the resort and the pool. About 20% have Pembe Savanna view (for which best request is room near the Pumba elevator).


----------



## DigitalOlli

If i have 2 reservations at Jambo House AKV one with 4 nights and one extra night. Will i have to move out of the room, or is it possible to stay in the same room for the last night? Own Points and one nights extra rented points.


----------



## twinklebug

DigitalOlli said:


> If i have 2 reservations at Jambo House AKV one with 4 nights and one extra night. Will i have to move out of the room, or is it possible to stay in the same room for the last night? Own Points and one nights extra rented points.


Call Member services and have them link the two reservations together. You shouldn't have to move if the rooms are the same category & size.


----------



## Alderbrook

Posted in wrong thread


----------



## jo-jo

This week, I've been waiting and waiting for the seven month window to open to book AKL club level one bedroom.    At 7:59, ready to hit the button.....waiting, waiting, heart beat about heart attack level....8:00 ....hit it....and I got the room...happy dance, I can breath...   Got email from DVC.   Just got home from church so 6 hours after booking....and there is still a room available.  

I'm happy I got the room, but I thought if I was a nano second late, it would have been gone.

We've never done club level anywhere before.


----------



## Jperiod

I have a reservation for a 1 bedroom kidani standard view.  I read about asking to be near the pumba elevators, but I found a resort map/room views on another site with specific room numbers.  It looks like there's really only one set of 1 bedrooms that are standard near that elevator.  Do you think I'd have better luck requesting the room numbers or sticking with "near pumba"?


----------



## JETSDAD

Jperiod said:


> I have a reservation for a 1 bedroom kidani standard view.  I read about asking to be near the pumba elevators, but I found a resort map/room views on another site with specific room numbers.  It looks like there's really only one set of 1 bedrooms that are standard near that elevator.  Do you think I'd have better luck requesting the room numbers or sticking with "near pumba"?



I would mention it both ways.  You would like to be near Pumba....rooms such as #### would be wonderful.


----------



## Totsypooh

Question for AKL Value booking -- this morning I was able to actually click through the calendar page and secure a the opportunity to book a 2BR value  lockoff  -- i started to complete the booking -- picked where the points would come from, put in the names of guests and was about to click through to the final confirmation button -- then got an error message with the green dino from toy story. I kept getting error messages for 5 mins and when i was finally able to refresh the search, the room was gone. When i called member services they said that the room was not actually being held during the checkout process and that i probably got the message because someone else had booked it faster than me. They said even if i was able to click through, i still had to book it as fast as possible -- only enter one name and keep going until the booking was done.  Is this your experience as well? I was under the impression that once you actually got through that the room was being held for you. How could they be letting more than one person book the room at the same time? Was I given wrong information? I'm wondering if it was really just an unfortunate technical glitch or if someone really did take the room out from under me this morning.  Thanks!


----------



## JETSDAD

Totsypooh said:


> Question for AKL Value booking -- this morning I was able to actually click through the calendar page and secure a the opportunity to book a 2BR value  lockoff  -- i started to complete the booking -- picked where the points would come from, put in the names of guests and was about to click through to the final confirmation button -- then got an error message with the green dino from toy story. I kept getting error messages for 5 mins and when i was finally able to refresh the search, the room was gone. When i called member services they said that the room was not actually being held during the checkout process and that i probably got the message because someone else had booked it faster than me. They said even if i was able to click through, i still had to book it as fast as possible -- only enter one name and keep going until the booking was done.  Is this your experience as well? I was under the impression that once you actually got through that the room was being held for you. How could they be letting more than one person book the room at the same time? Was I given wrong information? I'm wondering if it was really just an unfortunate technical glitch or if someone really did take the room out from under me this morning.  Thanks!


I believe that it does get held...I've booked value studios multiple times and have never rushed once I got it locked in.  That being said I read multiple people posting about issues with the member site this morning.


----------



## Totsypooh

Yeah i suspect it was a technical glitch too -- otherwise each morning i tried to grab the room previously it should have let me go through and start booking -- and then give me some kind of error if i was never fast enough. Ugh. Was so excited to finally be able to get it too...


----------



## twinklebug

Totsypooh said:


> Question for AKL Value booking -- this morning I was able to actually click through the calendar page and secure a the opportunity to book a 2BR value  lockoff  -- i started to complete the booking -- picked where the points would come from, put in the names of guests and was about to click through to the final confirmation button -- then got an error message with the green dino from toy story. I kept getting error messages for 5 mins and when i was finally able to refresh the search, the room was gone. When i called member services they said that the room was not actually being held during the checkout process and that i probably got the message because someone else had booked it faster than me. They said even if i was able to click through, i still had to book it as fast as possible -- only enter one name and keep going until the booking was done.  Is this your experience as well? I was under the impression that once you actually got through that the room was being held for you. How could they be letting more than one person book the room at the same time? Was I given wrong information? I'm wondering if it was really just an unfortunate technical glitch or if someone really did take the room out from under me this morning.  Thanks!


I have had this happen, and the room IS held for you. Eventually the system sees that you're not booking the room and releases the hold (takes 3-10 minutes). Up until that point though it will look sold out if you had the last available room. I've had my nerves on edge a number of times due to exactly what you experienced and waiting for my room to be re-released so I can book it. Was particularly painful at 2am one night as I was moving my rooms around, consolidating them, before I knew member services could do this for me. 

By the way, calling will do nothing to help, the cast members cannot see any in-process transactions to retrieve yours.
The ongoing/unaddressed tech glitches kill me.  
Sometimes those errors seem to come from the system having trouble with the browser on our end too. I've learned not to use Firefox for this reason.


----------



## Totsypooh

twinklebug said:


> I have had this happen, and the room IS held for you. Eventually the system sees that you're not booking the room and releases the hold (takes 3-10 minutes). Up until that point though it will look sold out if you had the last available room. I've had my nerves on edge a number of times due to exactly what you experienced and waiting for my room to be re-released so I can book it. Was particularly painful at 2am one night as I was moving my rooms around, consolidating them, before I knew member services could do this for me.
> 
> By the way, calling will do nothing to help, the cast members cannot see any in-process transactions to retrieve yours.
> The ongoing/unaddressed tech glitches kill me.
> Sometimes those errors seem to come from the system having trouble with the browser on our end too. I've learned not to use Firefox for this reason.



I was thinking this might be happening too -- and did try to keep coming back in to see if i could grab it again -- maybe i should have kept trying a little longer and it would have popped up again!  And interesting your point about the browser -- i kept trying to refresh for 5 mins and got error messages -- i only was able to get back in again after I shut down and relaunched Chrome. Maybe i should have restarted Chrome immediately and perhaps i would have gotten it again.  Thanks this is very helpful. Ridiculous that it requires this level of system knowledge -- and crazy that member services knows less about how the system works than owners. She kept telling me that next time i just have to book as fast as possible. they should add the same kind of feature as Ticketmaster where they give you a 15 min countdown to finish your booking... Thank you again -- super helpful insight.


----------



## Calissto31

Jperiod said:


> I have a reservation for a 1 bedroom kidani standard view.  I read about asking to be near the pumba elevators, but I found a resort map/room views on another site with specific room numbers.  It looks like there's really only one set of 1 bedrooms that are standard near that elevator.  Do you think I'd have better luck requesting the room numbers or sticking with "near pumba"?


 What site did you use if you don’t mind me asking? I’ve been trying to find something similar to what the bay lake page has with a chart that has which rooms are standard views that are 1 bedroom and I’ve had no luck.


----------



## Somnia

I did my first ever solo trip back in September from 22nd-27th. I got the PERFECT room, I can't believe how good it was. Going to put a few photos below, but if you are looking it was room # 5469, Jambo House, Zebra Trail.


----------



## momimouse27

Just rented points for a 2 Br villa in Kidani!  So excited!


----------



## b2k1121

For anyone that has booked the value 2-bed or studios recently, are they typically available when the 11 month window opens up even for just a few seconds?  Or are they always being walked and never truly available?


----------



## cmarsh31

b2k1121 said:


> For anyone that has booked the value 2-bed or studios recently, are they typically available when the 11 month window opens up even for just a few seconds?  Or are they always being walked and never truly available?



I was completely unable to get one at the 11 month, but had no issue at 11 month +1 day when the walkers passed. Once for Princess race weekend, other for July.


----------



## JETSDAD

b2k1121 said:


> For anyone that has booked the value 2-bed or studios recently, are they typically available when the 11 month window opens up even for just a few seconds?  Or are they always being walked and never truly available?



They come available to attempt to get in probably on average every other day....sometimes you will go a few days in a row with a chance to book and sometimes it will be booked solid a couple of days into the 11 month window.  A few seconds is probably too late though and there are alot of people trying to get very few rooms (possibly only one or two).


----------



## momimouse27

We have rented points for next year at Kidani in a 2 br villa standard view.  I’m hoping to get a pool view.  Is there something I should request that will make that more likely?  First time ever at AKL, so any help is appreciated


----------



## igrsod

I'm so excited... just did our FPs for our family trip.  It's getting close now!!!!
First time staying at Kidani.  Hope we like it, we usually stay at Jambo.
We have two studios... one standard view, one Savannah view.  Hopefully they are fairly close together.  
Can someone tell me, is there only one place to use your refillable mug at Kidani?


----------



## twinklebug

igrsod said:


> I'm so excited... just did our FPs for our family trip.  It's getting close now!!!!
> First time staying at Kidani.  Hope we like it, we usually stay at Jambo.
> We have two studios... one standard view, one Savannah view.  Hopefully they are fairly close together.
> Can someone tell me, is there only one place to use your refillable mug at Kidani?



There are two: the store and the pool. They both have hours limited to the times the locations are open.

I'm getting excited for my sons' trips coming up too. They both have club level rooms switching over to standard views and vice versa. All I ask is I want the one living at home still to bring me back one mickey shaped sugar cube, LOL.

My daughter and I recently came back from a week long trip in a value studio. The room was great, the only downside being the loud equipment down below the room when we stepped out onto the balcony. Not the same as being on a savanna view, which are still the best. The room was tight for the number of suitcases we brought too - We had the usual, plus one for the kitchen and one more for bringing home some mementos (early Christmas gift shopping.)

My next trip will be Dec. 2020... think I'll start packing now.


----------



## igrsod

twinklebug said:


> There are two: the store and the pool. They both have hours limited to the times the locations are open.
> 
> I'm getting excited for my sons' trips coming up too. They both have club level rooms switching over to standard views and vice versa. All I ask is I want the one living at home still to bring me back one mickey shaped sugar cube, LOL.
> 
> My daughter and I recently came back from a week long trip in a value studio. The room was great, the only downside being the loud equipment down below the room when we stepped out onto the balcony. Not the same as being on a savanna view, which are still the best. The room was tight for the number of suitcases we brought too - We had the usual, plus one for the kitchen and one more for bringing home some mementos (early Christmas gift shopping.)
> 
> My next trip will be Dec. 2020... think I'll start packing now.


Hilarious... never too early to start packing for Disney.  We stayed in a Value room for the first time last year.  We really enjoyed it.  Didn't seem too bad and you can't complain about the point cost.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have two upcoming stays in Kidani, with girlfriends,  and then with  neighbors from our Ohio house.   I had requested pool for our standard stay in October, did not get it.  

For the first time we did the walk between Jambo and Kidani, and since we were at the end of Kidani, near Jambo, I was surprised at how short the walk was.


----------



## twinklebug

<deleted>


----------



## Mufasa2018

How are the views for the 3br at kidani?  We booked one for maaathon weekend.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

I've been lurking here for YEARS, but decided to go ahead and post since we are new owners at AKL!

We've stayed at Jambo and Kidani before, but this coming March we're heading down for a Spring Break trip... our first visit as DVC owners.


----------



## igrsod

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I've been lurking here for YEARS, but decided to go ahead and post since we are new owners at AKL!
> 
> We've stayed at Jambo and Kidani before, but this coming March we're heading down for a Spring Break trip... our first visit as DVC owners.


Amazing... enjoy.  I love being an AKV owner.


----------



## gillep

Could someone help me out with the availability calendar below. What is going on with October 6th? Why isn't it listed as either available (dark blue, like the 2nd or 7-11) or waitlist only (light blue like the 3-5)? It seems like this date is just randomly unavailable, but if you stalk the tool you will notice that it moves day by day, this is happening for both the value rooms and the CL rooms. Can someone explain this to me? I have noticed this off and on for a while now.


----------



## crvetter

gillep said:


> Could someone help me out with the availability calendar below. What is going on with October 6th? Why isn't it listed as either available (dark blue, like the 2nd or 7-11) or waitlist only (light blue like the 3-5)? It seems like this date is just randomly unavailable, but if you stalk the tool you will notice that it moves day by day, this is happening for both the value rooms and the CL rooms. Can someone explain this to me? I have noticed this off and on for a while now.
> 
> View attachment 450488


The color is different because the date is unavailable to book based on booking windows (so greyed out) and every room has been reserved, thus not blue. So you get the different color than the rest. This lines up with the Club and Value rooms because they often book out early and are walked (with so little the current 11 month date +1 day sometimes are completely booked).


----------



## JETSDAD

gillep said:


> Could someone help me out with the availability calendar below. What is going on with October 6th? Why isn't it listed as either available (dark blue, like the 2nd or 7-11) or waitlist only (light blue like the 3-5)? It seems like this date is just randomly unavailable, but if you stalk the tool you will notice that it moves day by day, this is happening for both the value rooms and the CL rooms. Can someone explain this to me? I have noticed this off and on for a while now.
> 
> View attachment 450488


It just means it is already booked.  Days outside of the 11 month window will show in a faded type of colour.  So it is waitlist only and beyond 11 months.  Here is how the available night look beyond 11 months when not highlighted...a faded blue.


----------



## kmorlock

We have 2 trips for 2020 planned.  One, at our “home” OKW and another at Jambo.  We have never done Jambo other than dining so, any tips, location requests for STD Studio appreciated!


----------



## christophles

kmorlock said:


> We have 2 trips for 2020 planned.  One, at our “home” OKW and another at Jambo.  We have never done Jambo other than dining so, any tips, location requests for STD Studio appreciated!


For Jambo standard studio, it's either pool view or savanna view. There's really no bad view IMO.


----------



## drusba

kmorlock said:


> We have 2 trips for 2020 planned.  One, at our “home” OKW and another at Jambo.  We have never done Jambo other than dining so, any tips, location requests for STD Studio appreciated!



Due to a conversion of many rooms to standard from savanna view in 2012, a little more than half the standards at Jambo now have savanna view (varying from partial to actually decent), and the rest are the original standards, all of which overlook the pool area. If you want to try for savanna view in a standard, a request through MS you could make is for a room on the Kudo Trail side of the building since all standards on that side of the building were originally savanna view.


----------



## twinklebug

christophles said:


> For Jambo standard studio, it's either pool view or savanna view. There's really no bad view IMO.


In my opinion, the best standard view rooms are the ones AWAY from the lobby area. Too close and you get rooftop (Boma), look across into other's guests rooms, or have laundry close by with the lint littering the balcony and people coming/going in there all times of the day and night.


----------



## kmorlock

drusba said:


> Due to a conversion of many rooms to standard from savanna view in 2012, a little more than half the standards at Jambo now have savanna view (varying from partial to actually decent), and the rest are the original standards, all of which overlook the pool area. If you want to try for savanna view in a standard, a request through MS you could make is for a room on the Kudo Trail side of the building since all standards on that side of the building were originally savanna view.


Thanks so much!


----------



## kmorlock

twinklebug said:


> In my opinion, the best standard view rooms are the ones AWAY from the lobby area. Too close and you get rooftop (Boma), look across into other's guests rooms, or have laundry close by with the lint littering the balcony and people coming/going in there all times of the day and night.


Thank you!


----------



## wehrengrizz

Hi! New AKV owner  (hooray!) here. We're waiting to stay until all 5 kids come with us, but DH and I have managed to sneak in a spring getaway because my awesome parents are willing to travel to watch the 5 monsters  and we actually will try out a studio haha.**ETA: we're not staying at AKV until the kids come** We own at Kidani, but somehow in my literally 3 years of research prior to purchase, I never considered this might be a thing...do we have to wait until 7 mo out to book at Jambo? How did I miss this? Are the two similar to CCV / BRV at WL?  That's a bit of a teeny bummer in case I ever wanted to try club level. We have to always get a 2BR anyway so It's not like I'd have strong chances necessarily (I understand the lockoff/inventory situation with value and cl rooms, but still)...just never even thought of this. If someone could clarify for me I'd super appreciate it.


----------



## skier_pete

wehrengrizz said:


> Hi! New AKV owner  (hooray!) here. We're waiting to stay until all 5 kids come with us, but DH and I have managed to sneak in a spring getaway because my awesome parents are willing to travel to watch the 5 monsters  and we actually will try out a studio haha.**ETA: we're not staying at AKV until the kids come** We own at Kidani, but somehow in my literally 3 years of research prior to purchase, I never considered this might be a thing...do we have to wait until 7 mo out to book at Jambo? How did I miss this? Are the two similar to CCV / BRV at WL?  That's a bit of a teeny bummer in case I ever wanted to try club level. We have to always get a 2BR anyway so It's not like I'd have strong chances necessarily (I understand the lockoff/inventory situation with value and cl rooms, but still)...just never even thought of this. If someone could clarify for me I'd super appreciate it.



No - it is NOT like WL. Jambo & Kidani are the same and bookable at 11 months whichever one you own at. We own at Kidani but almost always book Jambo. Understand Jambo usually fills up faster than Kidani, not so much because it's more popular, but because it is significantly smaller - Kidani has more than three times as many rooms as Jambo does.


----------



## wehrengrizz

********** said:


> No - it is NOT like WL. Jambo & Kidani are the same and bookable at 11 months whichever one you own at. We own at Kidani but almost always book Jambo. Understand Jambo usually fills up faster than Kidani, not so much because it's more popular, but because it is significantly smaller - Kidani has more than three times as many rooms as Jambo does.


This is literally what I thought, but I was checking some points/availability for Nov2020 (so really I snuck a look at a walking possibility starting now) and it shows me that I can in fact reserve a CL 2BR but it  would only let me waitlist not book. But I could book a regular 2BR not waitlisted. I mean, it shows that the CL room is available on my days, but since it was "Jambo" I had to wait until 7 mo but was allowed to waitlist? that's what struck me as super bizarre.  Thank you so much!


----------



## JETSDAD

wehrengrizz said:


> This is literally what I thought, but I was checking some points/availability for Nov2020 (so really I snuck a look at a walking possibility starting now) and it shows me that I can in fact reserve a CL 2BR but it  would only let me waitlist not book. But I could book a regular 2BR not waitlisted. I mean, it shows that the CL room is available on my days, but since it was "Jambo" I had to wait until 7 mo but was allowed to waitlist? that's what struck me as super bizarre.  Thank you so much!


The Club Level 2 BR is not available now.....it's actually booked solid for the first 3 days of the 11 month period right now.  I believe there was an opening this morning to attempt to get a walk started but that would have been gone immediately at 8AM and many people would have been trying to get it (well, mostly just trying to get the studio portion).  If you look at 11 months for a non-CL Jambo room are you able to book?


----------



## wehrengrizz

JETSDAD said:


> The Club Level 2 BR is not available now.....it's actually booked solid for the first 3 days of the 11 month period right now.  I believe there was an opening this morning to attempt to get a walk started but that would have been gone immediately at 8AM and many people would have been trying to get it (well, mostly just trying to get the studio portion).  If you look outside at 11 months for a non-CL Jambo room are you able to book?


when I had looked a couple of days ago (beginning date was available, that's why it seemed insane), that's what I'm describing.
GAH  I just put in some 10 month shorter window dates, and I totally can book Jambo. Sigh. Sorry guys for being the total noob! At least I know that it's just the walkers who got me! **ETA: thank you so much guys!**


----------



## skier_pete

wehrengrizz said:


> when I had looked a couple of days ago (beginning date was available, that's why it seemed insane), that's what I'm describing.
> GAH  I just put in some 10 month shorter window dates, and I totally can book Jambo. Sigh. Sorry guys for being the total noob! At least I know that it's just the walkers who got me! **ETA: thank you so much guys!**



No problem - we've all been there - that's why most everyone here is so helpful.


----------



## wehrengrizz

********** said:


> No problem - we've all been there - that's why most everyone here is so helpful.



This is why I ask /answer more here than Facebook that's for sure!!  I knew I had to be wrong since all my searches  we're coming up with nothing!!


----------



## pixieprincess925

Hi there!
We are staying at AKV (Kidani) in January, and it occurred to me that it'll be getting dark early. Can you see the animals in the dark if you have a safari view? 
Thanks!


----------



## skier_pete

pixieprincess925 said:


> Hi there!
> We are staying at AKV (Kidani) in January, and it occurred to me that it'll be getting dark early. Can you see the animals in the dark if you have a safari view?
> Thanks!



No not really. Most of them are diurnal (sleep at night) or they take them off the savannah at night. You might be able to make out a shape in the dark, but they don't light up the savannah's at night. I think both Kidani and Jambo have locations you can go to use night vision goggles, but that doesn't help from your room.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have to say that my DSis and I had a wonderful experience late at night, past 11, and others experienced it as well.  We got to our room late and there were at least 8 zebras and other animals in good view from our rooms.  Many were on their balconies just watching the animals as well.  Maybe the light was from the moon, but it was spiritual, we will never forget that.


----------



## twinklebug

wehrengrizz said:


> Hi! New AKV owner  (hooray!) here. We're waiting to stay until all 5 kids come with us, but DH and I have managed to sneak in a spring getaway because my awesome parents are willing to travel to watch the 5 monsters  and we actually will try out a studio haha.**ETA: we're not staying at AKV until the kids come** We own at Kidani, but somehow in my literally 3 years of research prior to purchase, I never considered this might be a thing...do we have to wait until 7 mo out to book at Jambo? How did I miss this? Are the two similar to CCV / BRV at WL?  That's a bit of a teeny bummer in case I ever wanted to try club level. We have to always get a 2BR anyway so It's not like I'd have strong chances necessarily (I understand the lockoff/inventory situation with value and cl rooms, but still)...just never even thought of this. If someone could clarify for me I'd super appreciate it.


Congratulations on the new addition to your family!


----------



## twinklebug

bobbiwoz said:


> I have to say that my DSis and I had a wonderful experience late at night, past 11, and others experienced it as well.  We got to our room late and there were at least 8 zebras and other animals in good view from our rooms.  Many were on their balconies just watching the animals as well.  Maybe the light was from the moon, but it was spiritual, we will never forget that.


I had a similar experience with giraffe on our last stay. They like the area late at night when it's darkest, I could see them well enough to make out their spots, but not well enough for my camera to grab a decent pic (reminder to all: never use flash with animals)


----------



## wehrengrizz

twinklebug said:


> Congratulations on the new addition to your family!


OT
Thank you so much, very kind! I'm over here rereading what I wrote...I feel the need to be clear since we have 5 kids, none of them are newand we don't think there will be any more! But if you mean welcome to the "baby" that will be our AKV contract....YES!!!! hahaha Anyway I appreciate the chuckle either way you might have meant it, because everyone asks when we're having #6.  Let's hope 5 is going to just stay plenty.


----------



## twinklebug

wehrengrizz said:


> OT
> Thank you so much, very kind! I'm over here rereading what I wrote...I feel the need to be clear since we have 5 kids, none of them are newand we don't think there will be any more! But if you mean welcome to the "baby" that will be our AKV contract....YES!!!! hahaha Anyway I appreciate the chuckle either way you might have meant it, because everyone asks when we're having #6.  Let's hope 5 is going to just stay plenty.


Yes, I wanted to say "Welcome home!" but feel that phrase is way overused these days.


----------



## dromio42

Has anyone stayed in a Jambo studio recently?  I am wondering if they have regular coffee makers or Kuerig style.  Also - do they still have mini toiletries or have they switched to the large dispensers?
Thanks!!


----------



## Beachmom0317

dromio42 said:


> Has anyone stayed in a Jambo studio recently?  I am wondering if they have regular coffee makers or Kuerig style.  Also - do they still have mini toiletries or have they switched to the large dispensers?
> Thanks!!


We stayed last weekend. There is a coffee pot. The shower has dispensers for shampoo, conditioner and body wash but we had at the sink little bottles of lotion and a bar of soap.


----------



## twinklebug

dromio42 said:


> Has anyone stayed in a Jambo studio recently?  I am wondering if they have regular coffee makers or Kuerig style.  Also - do they still have mini toiletries or have they switched to the large dispensers?
> Thanks!!





Beachmom0317 said:


> We stayed last weekend. There is a coffee pot. The shower has dispensers for shampoo, conditioner and body wash but we had at the sink little bottles of lotion and a bar of soap.


As far as I am aware, all DVC units still use the 12 cup standard coffee maker. If you get anything else, such as a 4 cupper, the unit must have broken and temporarilly replaced by one from a hotel room. (Tip: Always check the water tank for mold before use!)

I like the large dispensers on the wall, I'm far more likely to try their products over the ones I brought from home. I'd like them to put liquid soap dispensers for the sinks too - one for the dish soap, one for the bathroom area. Maybe in time they'll catch on. For now we still have the boxed hand soap in the bathroom and a new clear soap for the kitchen/ette sink (actually, the bottle is cool)


----------



## Mollygirl21

dromio42 said:


> Has anyone stayed in a Jambo studio recently?  I am wondering if they have regular coffee makers or Kuerig style.  Also - do they still have mini toiletries or have they switched to the large dispensers?
> Thanks!!


Theyre the 12 cup ones. But I wonder if we're able to request a Keurig to use for our stay? Has anyone tried?


----------



## twinklebug

Mollygirl21 said:


> Theyre the 12 cup ones. But I wonder if we're able to request a Keurig to use for our stay? Has anyone tried?


Many people keep a Keurig in their owner's locker for use. The resort does not supply them to the DVC rooms.


----------



## dromio42

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## JoeA

Checking into a Jambo grand villa one week from today!  Woohoo!!

We stayed in one back in 2010...can’t wait!!


----------



## twinklebug

JoeA said:


> Checking into a Jambo grand villa one week from today!  Woohoo!!
> 
> We stayed in one back in 2010...can’t wait!!


That's amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## Doingitagain

We have stayed in the Jambo Grand Villa several times in the past and loved it.  This time we were only able to get the Kidani Grand Villa.  I am worried we will miss the large balconies at Jambo House, we sat out there several times each day and had light meals at the table.  It looks like Kidani Grand Villas only have narrow balconies that fit a chair at most.  We will have six adults and one toddler, so we don’t need to use the sleeper sofa which seems to be more private at Kidani.  Thoughts?


----------



## Lorana

Hello!  Our resale contract just passed ROFR, so while technically not officially an owner yet, we are soon to be owners at AKV!  It is our second favorite resort behind Wilderness Lodge (we're owners at BRV and someday may add on to CCV), though admittedly WL gets first place partly because it existed and we fell in love with it first, LOL.  So excited to own here at last!


----------



## dd08

Lorana said:


> Hello!  Our resale contract just passed ROFR, so while technically not officially an owner yet, we are soon to be owners at AKV!  It is our second favorite resort behind Wilderness Lodge (we're owners at BRV and someday may add on to CCV), though admittedly WL gets first place partly because it existed and we fell in love with it first, LOL.  So excited to own here at last!


Congrats

we have owned AKV since 2008 and it’s still my wife and kids favorite resort (we also own at VGF and have stayed several others)

it’s a fantastic place


----------



## TeeterTots

Just put an offer in for 150 more points today! Offer accepted so let the games begin.


----------



## Pooh12863

TeeterTots said:


> Just put an offer in for 150 more points today! Offer accepted so let the games begin.



Good luck.


----------



## Pyotr

I’ve been stalking for weeks and tonight I was able to book a Standard Studio at Kidani for April 28 (MK Moonlight Magic). I’ve stayed at Jambo many times. This will be my first Kidani stay.

Yay.


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

We purchased our first contract (resale) here in late October.  We chose AKL for a couple reasons...1) I am a CL kind of gal.  I just am..can’t help it. ( It was actually AKL that got me started on it).  Knowing our “only” chance of getting CL (slim as it is) is to own here, weighed heavily on our choice.  2). Everyone says “buy where you want to stay”.  I would not be sad if this is the only resort I “could” stay at whenever we visit.  In December during our trip, we purchased another contract here...doubling our points. This opened up a new strategy for booking since our target is no longer only studios.  I was able to grab a 1 bedroom CL for 6 of our 9 nights in October. (SV studio for the other 3) and still have points leftover.  I am SO looking forward to our first DVC stay!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

We are signing our first DVC contract tonight for resale points at AKV! So excited after all the research we’ve done to be taking this step. Looking forward to being part of the AKV community


----------



## igrsod

Pyotr said:


> I’ve been stalking for weeks and tonight I was able to book a Standard Studio at Kidani for April 28 (MK Moonlight Magic). I’ve stayed at Jambo many times. This will be my first Kidani stay.
> 
> Yay.


We did our first Kidani stay a few weeks ago after staying at Jambo all other stays.  It was amazing.  Certain things were missed but wouldn't hesitate to stay there again.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## cmarsh31

Happy Day! Waitlist came through! We had one night in a standard studio before moving over to a 2bd value... now our first night is a CL studio! Two unicorns in one trip!


----------



## TeeterTots

Contract has been sent to Disney for ROFR!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Somnia

Booked my Dec 5-12th trip back in January, but unfortunately work got so crazy I wasn't able to book right at 11 months and booked a few days after that time came up and Jambo was fully booked for Deluxe Savannah view  

I was able to get Kidani thankfully, but I'm really hoping my waitlist comes in for Jambo as the less walking for my Mom is the better.


----------



## Somnia

TeeterTots said:


> Contract has been sent to Disney for ROFR!! Fingers crossed!!!



I'd assume no word yet, but hoping it passes for you!


----------



## TeeterTots

Somnia said:


> I'd assume no word yet, but hoping it passes for you!


I’m hoping to hear by Monday at the latest! Fingers crossed!


----------



## twinklebug

Somnia said:


> Booked my Dec 5-12th trip back in January, but unfortunately work got so crazy I wasn't able to book right at 11 months and booked a few days after that time came up and Jambo was fully booked for Deluxe Savannah view
> 
> I was able to get Kidani thankfully, but I'm really hoping my waitlist comes in for Jambo as the less walking for my Mom is the better.


Jambo SV can have long walks too. Either way, you're best adding a location request to your reservation for close to transportation due to medical reasons.
Also, if she's having trouble walking now, December is still a long time away. You might want to look into renting an ECV for her (From my aunt: the small ones are easier to bring in and charge).


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Hey folks! We are hopeful that we will be owners soon. Just waiting for our contract to pass ROFR. Can anyone share their experience with the Jambo value accomodations (specifically the 2BR). I know they are a hard get even 11mo's out, are they impossible to get for a week or is that only during the DVC busy season? We have enough points for Savanna and standard 1BR, but if we ever want to take extended family along without banking or borrowing it seems very enticing.


----------



## JETSDAD

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Hey folks! We are hopeful that we will be owners soon. Just waiting for our contract to pass ROFR. Can anyone share their experience with the Jambo value accomodations (specifically the 2BR). I know they are a hard get even 11mo's out, are they impossible to get for a week or is that only during the DVC busy season? We have enough points for Savanna and standard 1BR, but if we ever want to take extended family along without banking or borrowing it seems very enticing.


The 2 Bedroom Value is probably the hardest Value Room to get.  It will be hard to get year round (not impossible, just close to it).


----------



## Somnia

twinklebug said:


> Jambo SV can have long walks too. Either way, you're best adding a location request to your reservation for close to transportation due to medical reasons.
> Also, if she's having trouble walking now, December is still a long time away. You might want to look into renting an ECV for her (From my aunt: the small ones are easier to bring in and charge).



Oh for sure, we've been to Jambo quite a bit, but we tend to luck out more there for some reason with requests for a room closer to the lobby. Everytime we've requested closer to the lobby for my Mom at Kidani it never works out. Though the staff has been really good and moved us closer in a day or two.

She actually brings one of those walkers with the chair you can sit down on occasionally which is what she prefers.


----------



## Perelandra

Former SSR owner (325 pts).
Made an offer today. Hoping we can come to terms soon, and then pass ROFR. Really excited about AKL. In my opinion, it’s the best “stand alone” resort on property.


----------



## Perelandra

Offer was accepted!!! Now just praying it passes ROFR. Really hope to be a member at AKL, so anxiously awaiting.


----------



## brent02139

Need help, I booked AKL Jambo 2br lock-off standard view through DVC. Is there a chance for a partial savanna view, I was able to get that when we booked a studio. I checked touringplan.com but it says "2 bedroom lockoff", but doesn't differentiate between standard and savanna. Thank you in advance.


----------



## twinklebug

brent02139 said:


> Need help, I booked AKL Jambo 2br lock-off standard view through DVC. Is there a chance for a partial savanna view, I was able to get that when we booked a studio. I checked touringplan.com but it says "2 bedroom lockoff", but doesn't differentiate between standard and savanna. Thank you in advance.


I believe, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, that all DVC Standard view rooms in Jambo have either a pool view (possibly with a roof below) or some sort of savanna view. These savanna view ones are usually altered by other items such as a people pen, or may be just a path through which the animals walk. There's a way to indicate a preference but I'm not sure how that goes.


----------



## twinklebug

So I was looking on the DIS at what they're billing as their "What we love about Disney Resorts" images of Jambo and hate them from the fact that they're all taken at weird angles. Remember when a few years back everyone was over-saturating their photos thinking it made them more professional looking? Well, seems angles are in.  

If they took their time they'd frame up wonderful images. Disney resorts are so photogenic on their own.


----------



## drusba

brent02139 said:


> Need help, I booked AKL Jambo 2br lock-off standard view through DVC. Is there a chance for a partial savanna view, I was able to get that when we booked a studio. I checked touringplan.com but it says "2 bedroom lockoff", but doesn't differentiate between standard and savanna. Thank you in advance.



A little more than half the standard view rooms have some kind of savanna view; the rest have pool view. Best chance for a savanna view with standard is to request a room on the Kudo Trail side of the building since all standards on that side have a savanna view.


----------



## momtwoboys

We love love the pool view! staying dvc jambo house in April and reauested pool view again! April 2017 was our last time at jambo and cant wait!


----------



## Pyotr

With 3 days remaining until my one day stay at Disney, I was able to switch my studio from Saratoga Springs to Kidani. I have a couple of questions. Does Sanaa turn into a quick service for breakfast? i usually wake up around 4am in the morning. Where can I find some coffee and what time does it open?


----------



## striker1064

Pyotr said:


> With 3 days remaining until my one day stay at Disney, I was able to switch my studio from Saratoga Springs to Kidani. I have a couple of questions. Does Sanaa turn into a quick service for breakfast? i usually wake up around 4am in the morning. Where can I find some coffee and what time does it open?



Yes, Sanaa is a QS for breakfast and it serves from 7 AM - 10 AM. You walk up to the bar and order there. We had it for the first time Sunday morning and we were impressed.

As for coffee, I'm not sure where you could get any that early, but the villa will of course have the Joffrey pods you can make yourself.


----------



## Pyotr

striker1064 said:


> Yes, Sanaa is a QS for breakfast and it serves from 7 AM - 10 AM. You walk up to the bar and order there. We had it for the first time Sunday morning and we were impressed.
> 
> As for coffee, I'm not sure where you could get any that early, but the villa will of course have the Joffrey pods you can make yourself.



I’m weird about using the coffee maker in the room. I have it in my head that kids are sticking things in them. Maybe after a day of hitting the parks I’ll be able to sleep in.


----------



## twinklebug

Pyotr said:


> I’m weird about using the coffee maker in the room. I have it in my head that kids are sticking things in them. Maybe after a day of hitting the parks I’ll be able to sleep in.


I've only once hit a bad coffee maker, it has a mass of fuzzy mold growing in the water tank. Always check. Otherwise they've all been clean and ready for me. Any problems and housekeeping will bring you a replacement.


----------



## striker1064

Pyotr said:


> I’m weird about using the coffee maker in the room. I have it in my head that kids are sticking things in them. Maybe after a day of hitting the parks I’ll be able to sleep in.





twinklebug said:


> I've only once hit a bad coffee maker, it has a mass of fuzzy mold growing in the water tank. Always check. Otherwise they've all been clean and ready for me. Any problems and housekeeping will bring you a replacement.



Well... this didn't USED to be something I thought about...


----------



## twinklebug

striker1064 said:


> Well... this didn't USED to be something I thought about...


Yeah...  Sorry about that.


----------



## Starwind

striker1064 said:


> Well... this didn't USED to be something I thought about...



Don't google about cooking in your hotel room, or other things people do with in-room coffee makers or kettles....


----------



## maxiv

Hey guys,

my girlfriend and I are staying at AKV Kidani Studio Savannah View from Dec. 4th - Dec 10th.

Q: Do any of the studios have 1 large bed (I believe this is King, right? Sorry, I'm from Europe ;-)) or do they all have two separate beds?


----------



## JETSDAD

maxiv said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> my girlfriend and I are staying at AKV Kidani Studio Savannah View from Dec. 4th - Dec 10th.
> 
> Q: Do any of the studios have 1 large bed (I believe this is King, right? Sorry, I'm from Europe ;-)) or do they all have two separate beds?


They all have a queen and a pullout bed, no kings.


----------



## Pyotr

I’m just finishing my one day stay at Kidani. It seems far more quiet than Jambo. Overall I like it, but prefer Jambo. My room is by the Pumba elevators and these hallways seemingly go on forever.

I had breakfast this morning at Sanaa and it was probably the best quick service breakfast I’ve had at Disney.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Pyotr said:


> I’m just finishing my one day stay at Kidani. It seems far more quiet than Jambo. Overall I like it, but prefer Jambo. My room is by the Pumba elevators and these hallways seemingly go on forever.
> 
> I had breakfast this morning at Sanaa and it was probably the best quick service breakfast I’ve had at Disney.


How do you think Buses compare at Jambo vs Kidani? I've heard they pick up and drop off first at Kidani Village


----------



## erionm

AKNOTTS66 said:


> How do you think Buses compare at Jambo vs Kidani? I've heard they pick up and drop off first at Kidani Village


Buses headed to a Theme Park stop at Kidani Village then Jambo House.
Buses headed to Disney Springs stop at Jambo House then Kidani Village.

Buses can be very crowded first thing in the morning which can make it difficult to get on at Jambo House.

They have been known to run separate buses from each building in the mornings.  Not sure if they still do currently.


----------



## striker1064

Pyotr said:


> I’m just finishing my one day stay at Kidani. It seems far more quiet than Jambo. Overall I like it, but prefer Jambo. My room is by the Pumba elevators and these hallways seemingly go on forever.
> 
> I had breakfast this morning at Sanaa and it was probably the best quick service breakfast I’ve had at Disney.



Yes, same experiences here. We most recently stayed at Kidani last weekend for the Princess races and our studio was near the Pumba elevator, only about 2 more rooms from the end of the hall. It didn't bother me too much except for after the half marathon on Sunday, that was unpleasant.

But Sunday was also the first time we had breakfast at Sanaa and we were really impressed. It's really great.

What did you end up doing for coffee - did you discover an early morning place?


----------



## AKNOTTS66

striker1064 said:


> Yes, same experiences here. We most recently stayed at Kidani last weekend for the Princess races and our studio was near the Pumba elevator, only about 2 more rooms from the end of the hall. It didn't bother me too much except for after the half marathon on Sunday, that was unpleasant.
> 
> But Sunday was also the first time we had breakfast at Sanaa and we were really impressed. It's really great.
> 
> What did you end up doing for coffee - did you discover an early morning place?


So if you are in Kidani Village is there anywhere to get coffee at besides your room? I heard there's a drink station by the Pool at Kidani right? Would I need to get it at the Mara in Jambo House?


----------



## Pyotr

striker1064 said:


> Yes, same experiences here. We most recently stayed at Kidani last weekend for the Princess races and our studio was near the Pumba elevator, only about 2 more rooms from the end of the hall. It didn't bother me too much except for after the half marathon on Sunday, that was unpleasant.
> 
> But Sunday was also the first time we had breakfast at Sanaa and we were really impressed. It's really great.
> 
> What did you end up doing for coffee - did you discover an early morning place?



I actually slept until 6:30 this morning. The bed is very comfortable. I was able to get coffee from the gift shop.


----------



## Pyotr

AKNOTTS66 said:


> So if you are in Kidani Village is there anywhere to get coffee at besides your room? I heard there's a drink station by the Pool at Kidani right? Would I need to get it at the Mara in Jambo House?



It‘s in the gift shop in the lobby. You can fill your coffee and soda. Open from 7 am to 10 pm.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Pyotr said:


> It‘s in the gift shop in the lobby. You can fill your coffee and soda. Open from 7 am to 10 pm.


Oh really like a whole drink station? Thats cool! Is it a coke freestyle machine or regular fountain drinks?


----------



## Pyotr

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Oh really like a whole drink station? Thats cool! Is it a coke freestyle machine or regular fountain drinks?



Just regular fountain drinks.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Pyotr said:


> Just regular fountain drinks.


Okay no problem! but its awesome they have coffee there  Do you remember if they have the golden peak tea also?


----------



## striker1064

AKNOTTS66 said:


> So if you are in Kidani Village is there anywhere to get coffee at besides your room? I heard there's a drink station by the Pool at Kidani right? Would I need to get it at the Mara in Jambo House?



In addition to the aforementioned, Sanaa also of course sells coffee.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

striker1064 said:


> In addition to the aforementioned, Sanaa also of course sells coffee.


We usually get 2 refillable mugs so we would only be looking for the refills but thatsa good point.


----------



## b2k1121

I apologize is this has already been asked and answered but I see they are renovating the Jambo House rooms.  Will they skip over the DVC rooms in Jambo House or are they included in this renovation?

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/new-rooms-animal-kingdom-lodge-jambo-house-review/


----------



## Starwind

b2k1121 said:


> I apologize is this has already been asked and answered but I see they are renovating the Jambo House rooms.  Will they skip over the DVC rooms in Jambo House or are they included in this renovation?
> 
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/new-rooms-animal-kingdom-lodge-jambo-house-review/



The renovations are nearly complete. It is the hotel side only, no DVC rooms are being renovated as they are on their own renovation schedule separate from the hotels. DVC Jambo and Kidani are not due again for some years.

SW


----------



## SPLzero

DVC has been slowly pulling inventory on Value rooms. 2 times I have tried to add a day to my reservation at the 11 month window and can't because of a 3 day block of unavailable rooms. I noticed it over MLK weekend booking and a few days ago. I called MS and they said they were taking them out to fix broken things in the rooms. So If you have trouble with booking value room this could also be the reason.


----------



## Pyotr

Unfortunately I had to cancel my Disney Cruise that was scheduled for next week. However, thanks to people canceling their spring break vacations, I was able to book a Savanah Room Studio in Jambo house.

Are we able to use the pool and splash pad at Kidani if we are staying at Jambo? My youngest daughter is two and she would love the splash pad.


----------



## SPLzero

Yes you can use both jambo and kidani's pools


----------



## twinklebug

Doing a happy dance: My wait list for a value room in December came through. It's a wonderful feeling logging in and seeing it filled.


----------



## g8rben

May rent some points for a quick stay in November at Jambo House. Is there any quick service food options for lunch/dinner right now? Only the pool bars? If so, it seems a very limited menu.


----------



## twinklebug

g8rben said:


> May rent some points for a quick stay in November at Jambo House. Is there any quick service food options for lunch/dinner right now? Only the pool bars? If so, it seems a very limited menu.


From what I've heard there are no food options in Jambo aside from the vending machines. For food you need to take the shuttle over to Kidani where there are options at Sanna and in the store. We don't know when anything at Jambo will open back up, chances are not until 2021 at the earliest.


----------



## Debbie Jean

g8rben said:


> May rent some points for a quick stay in November at Jambo House. Is there any quick service food options for lunch/dinner right now? Only the pool bars? If so, it seems a very limited menu.



No food. People has described the place as almost tomb like. The hotel portion is not open and DVC accounts for very few units overall.

I will be there in November and am actually looking forward to it. With a full kitchen, I can cook, relax on the balcony and sit by the pool.... don't mind going to Kidani so might head out to Sanaa or the little store. 

I knew what the deal was when I made the reservation, though, so this isn't a problem for me.... room and pool, peace and quiet sound good after the last few months. Just know if you decide to book at Jambo, that is the state of things and will be for awhile. Don't make the reservation assuming/hoping that things will be open in the near future... no indication that will happen anytime soon.


----------



## hmkenn0

Any word on the Jambo pool bar- is it open on weekends?


----------



## 29apr00

does anyone know what the current policy is regarding grocery delivery?  In the past, it was allowed to be delivered during the day and held at bell services until you check in.   I am not sure if that is still an option.  with wanting to head to the parks as soon as we get there,  i am not sure how to handle the grocery delivery.

And is it better to go with Garden Grocer type service,  or would something like Amazon prime be better?


----------



## twinklebug

29apr00 said:


> does anyone know what the current policy is regarding grocery delivery?  In the past, it was allowed to be delivered during the day and held at bell services until you check in.   I am not sure if that is still an option.  with wanting to head to the parks as soon as we get there,  i am not sure how to handle the grocery delivery.
> 
> And is it better to go with Garden Grocer type service,  or would something like Amazon prime be better?



Bell services will still take in and hold your groceries for you. They ask that if you need assistance that we not walk with the bell services person, but rather wait at our rooms for delivery.

I personally like Amazon prime Now for prices, selection and service.
Walmart is an option too, I've used them and the prices can't be beat. They are good about letting us know when our order is on its way and I'm familiar with what the stores keep in stock at home, which is mostly the same in the south.


----------



## 29apr00

Thank you!


----------



## Scurtis1117

We are looking to book at Jambo Oct 9, 2021. I’m having a hard time deciding on what view to get. I can either get a studio with a savanna view, or a two bedroom standard. I’ve heard you can ask for a partial savanna view for standards. Anyone have experience with this? I’m not sure if I want to give up my guaranteed savanna for the possibility of a partial two bedroom. What is everyone’s opinion?


----------



## JETSDAD

Scurtis1117 said:


> We are looking to book at Jambo Oct 9, 2021. I’m having a hard time deciding on what view to get. I can either get a studio with a savanna view, or a two bedroom standard. I’ve heard you can ask for a partial savanna view for standards. Anyone have experience with this? I’m not sure if I want to give up my guaranteed savanna for the possibility of a partial two bedroom. What is everyone’s opinion?


If the option is a Studio vs a 2BR I really don't care what the view is personally....I'll take the 2 BR every time and take my chances on a view.  There are many places around the resort to go sit and watch the animals if I want to do that. If the view is a must then do not take the chance though.


----------



## Scurtis1117

See I really want even just a partial view of the savanna. If I get the studio there will be 3 people in it, but 6 in the two bedroom.


----------



## twinklebug

Scurtis1117 said:


> We are looking to book at Jambo Oct 9, 2021. I’m having a hard time deciding on what view to get. I can either get a studio with a savanna view, or a two bedroom standard. I’ve heard you can ask for a partial savanna view for standards. Anyone have experience with this? I’m not sure if I want to give up my guaranteed savanna for the possibility of a partial two bedroom. What is everyone’s opinion?




With a standard view at Jambo there is a good chance of being on the savanna, but there is also a chance you will end up with pool view or even a roof view. The Standard room views are okay, but not the lush green savanna, they're more akin to dirt patches or people pens with the savanna beyond and the animals are less abundant. You won't see the animals running or playing, just eating or sleeping.

IMHO, savanna view is the way to go, but if you need the space there is nothing wrong with even a pool view.


----------



## Scurtis1117

Would the studio be real cramped with three adults?


----------



## twinklebug

Scurtis1117 said:


> Would the studio be real cramped with three adults?


It depends on the adults. I and my two adult kids fit fine, and the resort is large enough that there are places to go to get out of the room and just relax nearby if privacy is needed. 

Although, I have to admit that Wilderness Lodge/Boulder Ridge/Copper Creek is superior for having pleasant areas to get off to within the resort.


----------



## Scurtis1117

it will be me, my husband, and 20yr old son


----------



## Halle

I think you'll be fine.


----------



## twinklebug

Scurtis1117 said:


> it will be me, my husband, and 20yr old son


I think you can do it just fine. It's usually the girls who use up all the bathroom time


----------



## Scurtis1117

How’s the balcony on a studio?


----------



## harmon54

What is the likelihood of being able to book a grand villa 7 months out.  I have home resort points at AKV but not enough for all the nights I would like and you can’t borrow more than 50% so I need to combine it with my SSR points.  Would it be better to book a couple nights and add on at 7 months if I can or just wait and see if they are available?  Oh and it will be in December so the tough time to book!


----------



## cometdad2010

Scurtis1117 said:


> We are looking to book at Jambo Oct 9, 2021. I’m having a hard time deciding on what view to get. I can either get a studio with a savanna view, or a two bedroom standard. I’ve heard you can ask for a partial savanna view for standards. Anyone have experience with this? I’m not sure if I want to give up my guaranteed savanna for the possibility of a partial two bedroom. What is everyone’s opinion?



We're in the same boat... booking Kidani 2BR standard Oct 19-27th. We're traveling with our family of four, my in-laws and their two young kids, and my brother-in-law. With the borrowing restriction, standard is the only way we can make the points work. We're considering adding on (either direct or resale) so we can upgrade to a GV at OKW, but the 7-month availability scares me a little... we'll see. We just got our member number yesterday, and AKV is our home resort -- we're excited either way!


----------



## sachilles

Anyone at Kidani recently have a photo of the refrigerator case in the store off the lobby? Curious what is being stocked for food/drinks/beer with the limited dining options around.
Also looking to do a prime pantry order. They have beer which I don't remember from before. Will that require in person delivery? Or will bell staff do that? Sanaa is doing takeout and it looks like you can take drinks as well.

Basically trying to figure out a dinner option that would allow us to eat on our deck at Kidani with minimal prep and include adult beverages for our group. I don't really want to cook on vacation and Sanaa is not to our taste.
Animal Kingdom closes at 5pm on our day there so having dinner in our room works ok. 
Also considering having CityWorks delivered via uber eats....anyone had good or bad luck with that?


----------



## nasmith

Scurtis1117 said:


> it will be me, my husband, and 20yr old son


My DH, myself and also 20 yo son stay in a studio as well, and there is enough room - but he hates the pull-out sofa and says its miserably uncomfortable with the bars. I have taken to bringing a memory foam topper with us (Thank goodness for SW free baggage).


----------



## davidl81

Is Sanna open right now?  We are going in November and there are no ADR's open at all.  Seems weird, or I guess the ADRs may just be super limited.


----------



## twinklebug

nasmith said:


> My DH, myself and also 20 yo son stay in a studio as well, and there is enough room - but he hates the pull-out sofa and says its miserably uncomfortable with the bars. I have taken to bringing a memory foam topper with us (Thank goodness for SW free baggage).


Housekeeping can usually dig up a memory foam or gel foam topper. However given how impossible it is to sterilize, I'd also ask for a set of extra sheets to seal it off from us. 

Okay... now I'm going overboard cringing about the pillows... LOL. I need to stop.


----------



## limace

cometdad2010 said:


> We're in the same boat... booking Kidani 2BR standard Oct 19-27th. We're traveling with our family of four, my in-laws and their two young kids, and my brother-in-law. With the borrowing restriction, standard is the only way we can make the points work. We're considering adding on (either direct or resale) so we can upgrade to a GV at OKW, but the 7-month availability scares me a little... we'll see. We just got our member number yesterday, and AKV is our home resort -- we're excited either way!


I’d consider renting some extra AKV points rather than buying another contract just for this trip.


----------



## cometdad2010

limace said:


> I’d consider renting some extra AKV points rather than buying another contract just for this trip.



We've thought of it. But we originally planned for about 350 points, and our current contract is 200. The plan was always to increase, for the right price  I'm watching the resales that come up and haven't pulled the trigger yet, though. Our original pre-COVID, pre-borrowing restrictions was to bank/borrow our way to a GV at AKV every other year. We'll see what happens. I'm also considering adding on direct, too.


----------



## momimouse27

Just got back October 3 from AKL Kidani and a 2 Bedroom villa.  Our room number was 7519, we had asked for a room close to the lobby and a higher floor.  We got both, which I was happy about.  Our room view looked out onto the parking lot, right next to the bus stop.  I was fine with that, since we had paid for standard view.  The best part about it was we were directly next to the elevator to the garage, and that was very convenient, since we had two cars.

It is a beautiful resort!  Being able to see the animals up close, all the awesome sitting areas to relax and the warmth and beauty of the lobby was great.  I was disappointed, of course, in the lack of food available and how tiny the store is.  Jambo apparently-you all already know i'm sure-has a much bigger one.  She said they weren't planning to open it until January.  That really surprised me.  

Anyway, wonderful resort.  I would definitely stay here again!


----------



## TeeterTots

momimouse27 said:


> since we had two cars.


Were both cars free parking? We are staying in a 2BR next year and taking friends. They may have a car as well. Just curious?! TIA


----------



## cometdad2010

TeeterTots said:


> Were both cars free parking? We are staying in a 2BR next year and taking friends. They may have a car as well. Just curious?! TIA



I can't speak from personal experience, but we are planning an Oct 2021 trip where we'll have two cars. I've done a bit of searching the boards and I believe there is no charge for the 2nd car.


----------



## scottb8888

Next Summer will be our first trip to AKL.  I'm told Jambo is the place to be.  Any suggestions for rooms or buildings and floors I should request?


----------



## Frederic Civish

scottb8888 said:


> Next Summer will be our first trip to AKL.  I'm told Jambo is the place to be.  Any suggestions for rooms or buildings and floors I should request?


It all depends on what you like.

Do keep in mind that if you are staying at one, (Jambo or Kidani) you can also feel free to visit and use ALL the facilities at the other one.  There is a shuttle that runs back and forth about every 10 minutes.  Or you can walk.  It is about 4/10ths of a mile between buildings.

* Both have great Savannah View rooms, depending on where you are. (If you have Savannah View, then request Sunset Savannah, or Arusha Savannah at Jambo, and Sunsent Savannah at Kidani).

* A lot of people prefer a lower floor, to be closer to the animals on the savannah (in Savannah View rooms) and see the animals better.  Jambo has only hotel rooms on most floors and the DVC rooms are all only on the 5th and a few on the 6th floor.  Kidani has DVC rooms from the 2nd floor (the lobby level, since 1st floor is parking) on up to the 5th floor.  

* I can't say that it matters which elevator you are near, at Jambo.  That depends on how far out you are from the lobby and in which wing.  But at Kidani, the Rafiki Elevator is closer to the pool, and the Timon Elevator is closer to the Bus Stop. These are probably the two best elevators to request. (Yes, there are also elevators just off the lobby, but you are unlikely to get that close). The Zazu elevator is the one closest to the south, near Jambo house, if you plan to walk back and forth to Jambo, and the Pumba elevator is far to the north and should generally be avoided, in my opinion.  Especially since, if you are near it, even with a Savannah View room, you might not get the Sunset Savannah, but get the Pembe Savannah, which isn't a great savannah.  As well as the fact that it will probably give you a 10 minute walk to the lobby.  

* Jambo has a much nicer, more impressive lobby than Kidani.  Nothing wrong with Kidani, but the lobby is not made to impress.  Still, it is nice.

* Kidani has better and somewhat more spacious rooms, especially if you are asking for a 1 Bedroom or 2 Bedroom unit, both of which have an EXTRA BATHROOM compared to Jambo.  This doesn't matter so much on the Studios.

* Jambo has the Mara, which is the breakfast and quick service restaurant.  But Sanaa at Kidani also serves breakfast and lunch.

* For sit down restaurants, Jambo has Jiko and Boma.  I love the buffet at Boma.  Kidani has Sanaa, which is an excellent African/Indian fusion restaurant.  However, these discussions of restaurants are somewhat moot.  Currently, Jambo HAS NO RESTAURANTS AT ALL OPEN (except for the pool bar, sometimes, on weekends), and so it is eat out, order in (Door Dash delivers good food options to both) or go to Sanaa for Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner.  Or feed yourself in your room with your full kitchen (IF you have a 1 or 2 bedroom unit).

* The Gift Shop/General Store is also larger at Jambo, but for now, during COVID, it isn't even open, so the only option is Kidani's Gift Shop.

* A lot of people like the pool at Jambo, Uzima Springs, but a lot of kids prefer the pool at Kidani.

* The Disney Springs bus stops first at Jambo, then Kidani.  ALL THE OTHER BUSES, both coming and going, stop first at Kidani, then Jambo.  This can be a problem because Jambo people sometimes go to get on the bus and find it is full. Currently, with COVID, they are putting about 15 people on a bus (or MAYBE 20 if they are in large families) so buses can fill up during busy times.  Of course, you can take the shuttle to Kidani, and then catch the bus from there.

* Kidani is larger, so it is often easier to schedule there, and now, during COVID, I would definitely try to choose Kidani.

I have stayed at both, multiple times.  One of my adult daughters kind of prefers Jambo, but I kind of prefer Kidani, during NORMAL times, and DEFINITELY Kidani for now.

But it depends on what you like and what is important to you.


----------



## scottb8888

Thanks for the very complete reply.  I'm told I should allow about an hour for bus transport to any of the theme parks (except AK).  Does that sound right?


----------



## Eldon32

Can anyone tell me what the noise is like normally for rooms facing the pool in Jambo, especially after 9PM?


----------



## Frederic Civish

scottb8888 said:


> Thanks for the very complete reply.  I'm told I should allow about an hour for bus transport to any of the theme parks (except AK).  Does that sound right?


Buses run about every 20 minutes, but sometimes you will get a 40 min gap, then 2 or 3 buses within minutes of each other.  Generally figure 20 mins.  Though they probably try to add an extra bus or two to each park in the hour before opening, you can't depend on this.

Loading time is generally 2 minutes, unless you have people in ECVs, who will be the first on and the last off, and will add at least 3 minutes.  If you are at Kidani, the bus will then go to Jambo, 2 to 3 minutes, spend an additional minute or two loading and then head to the parks.

Once you are loaded on the bus, transportation to parks is about 9 or 10 min to Animal Kingdom.  14 min to HS.  15 or 16 min to Epcot and 18 min to Magic Kingdom. These figures are pretty dependable, EXCEPT early in the morning, when buses might be very full, for those trying to get to park opening.  This is especially true for Hollywood Studios.  If it is important to you to get to a park at opening, DO estimate 1 hour, except for HS DO estimate 1 hour 30 mins, especially when you add in time to go through Temperature Screening (fast), Security (can be 20 mins at HS before opening) and ticket entry.  It will usually take 2 or 3 buses to take everyone who is in line for the HS bus at 50 to 60 minutes out, before opening!  Many people in line for buses at 60 mins WILL NOT make it to HS in time!

Sometimes, especially on Friday and Saturday evenings, Disney Springs buses have similar long wait times, because of the crowds. 

Truthfully, if you are going to Hollywood Studios and want to get there in time to try for a Rise of the Resistance Boarding group, I would be at the bus stop 1 1/2 hours early.  If you get out there with 1 hour before opening, do you self a favor and call an UBER immediately.  It costs about $12 and is worth it.  (Make sure you have the Uber or Lyft app set up on your phone BEFOREHAND.)  The Uber/Lyft drivers generally arrive within 5 to 8 mins and can get you to the park in 15 mins.  BUT THEN you will probably have to wait through security, so you can't just guess 45 minutes will be enough.  One of our groups somehow got an Uber driver who misread their trip ticket and was trying to take them to Disney Springs.  They got it straightened out after about a 10 minute detour, but made it to HS, and entered just 2 minutes too late.  And they called the Uber 1 hour and 10 mins before park opening. 

I also would NOT depend on catching a bus from Jambo, to HS, in time for the opening.  Get up 1/2 hour earlier and take the shuttle to Kidani, and catch the bus to Hollywood Studios from there.  My daughter who was at the bus stop from Kidani to HS 1 1/2 hours before opening made it there on time, multiple days.  Once she got to HS 1/2 hour early, but it was better than being late.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Early this year before the world went to hell, I booked our Christmas trip at a value studio in Jambo. Usually we are never in our room so getting the smallest amount of space wasn’t a big deal. Now with the parks closing earlier and with food options being so minimal do you think there’s a chance we can get upgraded? I’ve heard some DVC members have been getting this and I wouldn’t mind the full kitchen to cook a proper Christmas dinner if it’s possible. 

Anyone have any luck with this recently?


----------



## Dindi

Has anyone stayed at Jambo since reopening and taken the busses to the parks?  I have been reading the busses are backed up in the mornings at Kidani and if Jambo is a ghost town, I am worried they may not have very good bus service for our upcoming trip. Not sure if we should wait at the Jambo stop, walk to the Kidani bus stop, or drive ourselves.


----------



## Disneymom1126

We are driving for the first time and will have a car, staying at Kidani. I'm wondering what the best request on location is to make to access the parking garage. When we don't have a car I usually request close to lobby, but I'm thinking "close to elevator" would be smart assuming there are elevators down to the under-resort parking area? Thanks for any advice! We are planning on driving to and from the parks each day so hoping to reduce the long hallway walk a bit if possible.


----------



## kayteekt

Dindi said:


> Has anyone stayed at Jambo since reopening and taken the busses to the parks?  I have been reading the busses are backed up in the mornings at Kidani and if Jambo is a ghost town, I am worried they may not have very good bus service for our upcoming trip. Not sure if we should wait at the Jambo stop, walk to the Kidani bus stop, or drive ourselves.



Interested to know as well, we check in Sunday at Jambo house for the week. I would "think" that they would be experiencing the same, because all of the busses in and out normally stop at both locations. However, you never know what they're up to/doing differently now.

Would love to hear anyone's experiences being at Jambo since the re-opening. With the parks being more crowded (than our July trip) and the weather looking more like our July trip, we would normally lean more on the resort...but since it's technically closed I'm a bit nervous and we're in a Value Studio. I'm hoping the common areas in the lobby are available to hang out in at least! 

And the pool, it's open every day, right? I saw a post on FB somewhere that it was only open on the weekends, but I'm thinking that's not true. What about the pool bar at Jambo, is it open daily?


----------



## twinklebug

PRmamiDEdos said:


> Early this year before the world went to hell, I booked our Christmas trip at a value studio in Jambo. Usually we are never in our room so getting the smallest amount of space wasn’t a big deal. Now with the parks closing earlier and with food options being so minimal do you think there’s a chance we can get upgraded? I’ve heard some DVC members have been getting this and I wouldn’t mind the full kitchen to cook a proper Christmas dinner if it’s possible.
> 
> Anyone have any luck with this recently?



I'm sorry to say I doubt you'll get an upgrade. DVC only moves people about if for some reason the room category booked is full and has an unexpected room out of service.

That said, if you book a club level room you'll be refunded the points between one of those rooms and a standard view, plus the sitting area and tables might be open for use. (No club level services though).


----------



## drusba

Disneymom1126 said:


> We are driving for the first time and will have a car, staying at Kidani. I'm wondering what the best request on location is to make to access the parking garage. When we don't have a car I usually request close to lobby, but I'm thinking "close to elevator" would be smart assuming there are elevators down to the under-resort parking area? Thanks for any advice! We are planning on driving to and from the parks each day so hoping to reduce the long hallway walk a bit if possible.



The parking garage runs almost throughout the entire first floor under the building. There are two wings, north and south, and along each are three elevator locations spread out throughout the wing. You do not need to request "close to elevator" because no matter where your room is in the building you will be fairly close to an elevator that will take you to the parking lot. In fact, if you just request "close to an elevator" that can result in your being placed in any room anywhere in Kidani.

What you should consider requesting is something that gets you both close to an elevator and not real far from pool, lobby or bus stop (if you ever want to take a bus, including one just to Jambo). Best request for closest to the pool and not real far from lobby and bus stop is for room "close to the Rafiki elevator." Best request for closest to bus stop and not real far from lobby and pool is for room "close to the Timon elevator."


----------



## sachilles

Dindi said:


> Has anyone stayed at Jambo since reopening and taken the busses to the parks?  I have been reading the busses are backed up in the mornings at Kidani and if Jambo is a ghost town, I am worried they may not have very good bus service for our upcoming trip. Not sure if we should wait at the Jambo stop, walk to the Kidani bus stop, or drive ourselves.


We were there last week.
Since most buses start at kidani then go to Jambo, many Jambo guests walk to Kidani to get in line at that stop.
Expect big lines as far as 1.5 hours before park open at the bus stops.
For the first time ever we had an ECV in our party, and that could be an even bigger factor for you rparty.
At an 1.25 hours from park open, the socially distant lines extend all the way up to the upper level stairs near the lobby drive up.
Plan to go early, or go just after park open. Lyft/uber or drive if being there before park open is important to you and you don't want to wait in line at the resort.
We actually use Hollywood studios as a transfer site more than once(after DHS opened), and believe we got quicker times to park gates.
On the flip side, at park close, I saw some of the shortest lines ever to get back to the resort.

That was my experience with Hollywood studios on a holiday monday, Magic kingdom tuesday, Animal kingdom Wenesday, and Epcot Thursday.

With early park close, expect a line at the gift shop at kidani. Seriously a 20 minute wait.
Get groceries delivered by one of the many services. If you want prepared food it's tough at Kidani right now. Expect restaurant delivery to take 1.5 hours. So plan ahead.
Now more than ever, plan ahead and think ahead where you can.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Disneymom1126 said:


> We are driving for the first time and will have a car, staying at Kidani. I'm wondering what the best request on location is to make to access the parking garage. When we don't have a car I usually request close to lobby, but I'm thinking "close to elevator" would be smart assuming there are elevators down to the under-resort parking area? Thanks for any advice! We are planning on driving to and from the parks each day so hoping to reduce the long hallway walk a bit if possible.


The two best elevators for access to the parking garage are probably the TIMON elevator, which is the first main elevator to the south of the lobby area.  Timon also allows you to walk out, go up the hill a bit, and be at the bus stop.  Second would be the Rafiki elevator.  It is the counterpart of the Timon, but is to the north.  Rafiki has the advantage that it is close to the pool (comparable to Timon's closeness to the bus).

I would request one of these two, or anywhere in between, which would put you reasonable close to the lobby.  We always make this request, _*"Sunset Savannah, Close to the Timon Elevator, or between the Timon and Rafiki elevators,"*_ and almost always get the next pod or so past TIMON, but closer to Timon than ZAZU.

ZAZU elevator is the farthest south.  It's only real advantage is that it is pretty close to Jambo House, so if you are going to walk to Jambo, rather than take the shuttle bus from the entrance, it is nice.

The elevator to avoid, in my opinion is PUMBA.  It is the counterpart to ZAZU but in the far north.  PUMBA also carries the risk that you might get PEMBE SAVANNAH, which is not a bad choice if you have a standard view (they converted some of their savannah views in the Pembe area to Standard views, because the view was so bad).  But I would try to avoid PUMBA to avoid Pembe Savannah.  In addition, the PUMBA and ZAZU elevators are a good 8 to 10 minute walk from the lobby.

All four of these elevators, Timon, Rafiki, Zazu and Pumba have good access to the parking garage.  So, if you are going to take a car, you hopefully will be able to park reasonably close to your closest elevator.


----------



## DebLovesPooh

Disneymom1126 said:


> We are driving for the first time and will have a car, staying at Kidani. I'm wondering what the best request on location is to make to access the parking garage. When we don't have a car I usually request close to lobby, but I'm thinking "close to elevator" would be smart assuming there are elevators down to the under-resort parking area? Thanks for any advice! We are planning on driving to and from the parks each day so hoping to reduce the long hallway walk a bit if possible.



We requested close to the lobby and ended up close to the Rafiki elevator. Easy walk to the pool and the elevator. Very convenient!


----------



## bluecastle

Hello everyone! After years of WDW trips to my familiar resorts, mostly WL, we are now thinking that AKL, especially Kidani, would be a great choice for our granddaughter's first trip in early 2022. She will be 2.7 years old, and judging by her reaction when she saw a Kidani walk-through video yesterday, I think she will love it. I have always been partial to resorts with water transportation, which is why I always hesitated when my daughter kept suggesting it over the years. Well, now that we are in planning mode, I am getting really excited!
I will not ask all my questions at once, but start with the basics. As a non-DVC owner, I will do my usual routine of booking two rooms in the lodge whenever they become available and then trying to modify to a villa. How hard is it, usually, to get a cash 2BR villa? Our target date is first week of February 2022. Speaking of February, if it's cold, do the animals still roam around the savannahs?
We are thinking of a resort and granddaughter-centric trip, so any suggestions would be welcome! Also, I would like to avoid the experience we had at BWV with unending hallways just to get to an elevator, so suggestions about room location, even though it is so far off, would also be welcome. Any rumors about refurbishments? 
OK, will stop now! TIA!!


----------



## limace

Oh gosh, I would totally rent a DVC reservation in your shoes. It will be so much cheaper than cash.


----------



## twinklebug

bluecastle said:


> Hello everyone! After years of WDW trips to my familiar resorts, mostly WL, we are now thinking that AKL, especially Kidani, would be a great choice for our granddaughter's first trip in early 2022. She will be 2.7 years old, and judging by her reaction when she saw a Kidani walk-through video yesterday, I think she will love it. I have always been partial to resorts with water transportation, which is why I always hesitated when my daughter kept suggesting it over the years. Well, now that we are in planning mode, I am getting really excited!
> I will not ask all my questions at once, but start with the basics. As a non-DVC owner, I will do my usual routine of booking two rooms in the lodge whenever they become available and then trying to modify to a villa. How hard is it, usually, to get a cash 2BR villa? Our target date is first week of February 2022. Speaking of February, if it's cold, do the animals still roam around the savannahs?
> We are thinking of a resort and granddaughter-centric trip, so any suggestions would be welcome! Also, I would like to avoid the experience we had at BWV with unending hallways just to get to an elevator, so suggestions about room location, even though it is so far off, would also be welcome. Any rumors about refurbishments?
> OK, will stop now! TIA!!



Kids of all ages are wowed by the animals right off the balconies.  Kidani is a great choice.

Some things to know, if you aren't aware yet: The hallways are very, very long. I'd argue they are the longest in all the Disney resorts. I've had that room near the end of one of the wings and could have listened to an entire podcast by the time I got to my room by foot. BUT the nice thing is that the parking area extends all the way down and there are elevators near all rooms, at most 2 beads away. For those mornings to MK we'd drive down toward the lobby, park and then take the bus to/from the park. Just remember that you've got your car nearby when rerturning or you may find yourself with double the walk to go fetch it 

2br units are usually plentiful in february at Kidani. I agree, that renting points from an owner is the way to go, but after this pandemic and hearing about the pains owners and renters went though to cancel and return funds, I understand why you'd want to go through Disney. Hopefully we never experience anything like that again.

I don't know what the refurbishment schedule looks like, so no help there, but I've never had an issue at Kidani. I have encountered blocks on the room I wanted at Jambo though as they have the scarce categories of value and club.


----------



## karen4546

HI all !  Just checking in.  We will arrive December 12.  Is the gift shop open @ Jambo?  We are driving this time and so we can go to Walmart for groceries but I like browsing the gift shop every time we come back from the parks.  It is our routine.  If it is not open, we will have to figure out something else to do.  

For those staying @ Jambo House....  tell me all your experiences.  And, for those in the "know".  Any news on more things opening at the resort?  Jiko,  Boma, MAra etc.


----------



## twinklebug

karen4546 said:


> HI all !  Just checking in.  We will arrive December 12.  Is the gift shop open @ Jambo?  We are driving this time and so we can go to Walmart for groceries but I like browsing the gift shop every time we come back from the parks.  It is our routine.  If it is not open, we will have to figure out something else to do.
> 
> For those staying @ Jambo House....  tell me all your experiences.  And, for those in the "know".  Any news on more things opening at the resort?  Jiko,  Boma, MAra etc.


 The Jambo stores and dining locations are not expected to open until the hotel side of Jambo opens. For now Jambo is DVC only. I don't believe I've heard an opening date announced yet, the site still shows it all down for booking in 2021. The pool is open as are the lobby and walkways around the resort. It's sort of a ghost town.

There is a shuttle to take you from jambo over to Kidani where the small store is open as is Sanna, which also is doing take out from what I understand.


----------



## bluecastle

twinklebug said:


> Kids of all ages are wowed by the animals right off the balconies.  Kidani is a great choice.
> 
> Some things to know, if you aren't aware yet: The hallways are very, very long. I'd argue they are the longest in all the Disney resorts. I've had that room near the end of one of the wings and could have listened to an entire podcast by the time I got to my room by foot. BUT the nice thing is that the parking area extends all the way down and there are elevators near all rooms, at most 2 beads away. For those mornings to MK we'd drive down toward the lobby, park and then take the bus to/from the park. Just remember that you've got your car nearby when rerturning or you may find yourself with double the walk to go fetch it
> 
> 2br units are usually plentiful in february at Kidani. I agree, that renting points from an owner is the way to go, but after this pandemic and hearing about the pains owners and renters went though to cancel and return funds, I understand why you'd want to go through Disney. Hopefully we never experience anything like that again.
> 
> I don't know what the refurbishment schedule looks like, so no help there, but I've never had an issue at Kidani. I have encountered blocks on the room I wanted at Jambo though as they have the scarce categories of value and club.


Thanks for your quick reply, VWL buddy!
The long hallways do concern me, but we aren't planning long park days, so maybe it won't bother me as much.  Hopefully, if we request a good location it will work out OK. If worse comes to worst, I will rent an ECV. 
I don't think we will have our car. Our family seems to be split on the flying v driving issue right now. But I will keep what you said in mind, and in my notes!
As far as renting points, I have considered it over the years but I just can't give up having a 5 day cancellation policy. I'd rather pay more than lose more, I guess. My parents are both in their 90's and I just don't feel comfortable not having an easy way to cancel if I have to. 
Thanks for your quick and informative reply!


----------



## makewi

We were at AKL in March when it all got shut down.  Absolutely love that resort, but it was very weird seeing it like a ghost town.  Ate breakfast at Boma the Monday after the last day resorts were open and we were one of maybe 4 other groups in there


----------



## twinklebug

bluecastle said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, VWL buddy!
> The long hallways do concern me, but we aren't planning long park days, so maybe it won't bother me as much.  Hopefully, if we request a good location it will work out OK. If worse comes to worst, I will rent an ECV.
> I don't think we will have our car. Our family seems to be split on the flying v driving issue right now. But I will keep what you said in mind, and in my notes!
> As far as renting points, I have considered it over the years but I just can't give up having a 5 day cancellation policy. I'd rather pay more than lose more, I guess. My parents are both in their 90's and I just don't feel comfortable not having an easy way to cancel if I have to.
> Thanks for your quick and informative reply!


I hear you loud and clear on the elderly parent thing. My mom is alone now, but I have a brother who checks in on her weekly.

A story, if you'll allow me to tell:

Years ago when I was a child we were camped in Disney's Fort Wilderness. On our second night there a knock came at the door and my mom was given a note that her dad was at the hospital back up north. With Disney's help my mom and dad got a flight home for my baby sister and mom so she would be there for my grandpa. After she was off my dad took my brother and I into Sea World and the Magic Kingdom before making the trek back home with the trailer, all while he had caught a bug at one of the parks. (LOL, dad fed us Bologna or steak the whole time... I never ate bologna again.)

My point I suppose is that Disney was always very good with assisting those in need. I'm not so sure how they are these days as the number of people they have to tend to has gotten out of control and the personal touches are gone. But, there's still a good chance that if you rent direct through Disney and anything happens, Disney will do what they can to help.

DVC offers no such assistance as we're timeshare owners, and when the points are gone they're gone.


----------



## Deeleebaker

I booked a cash club level 2br villa for February at Jambo four years ago, as my first trip back to Disney in ten years or maybe 20, and I had no idea what a villa was or club level. We got bumped to the Vice Presidential suite. If I had the cash (or now,,points) I would book Club level 2br every time for a chance of pixie dust striking twice.


----------



## twinklebug

Deeleebaker said:


> I booked a cash club level 2br villa for February at Jambo four years ago, as my first trip back to Disney in ten years or maybe 20, and I had no idea what a villa was or club level. We got bumped to the Vice Presidential suite. If I had the cash (or now,,points) I would book Club level 2br every time for a chance of pixie dust striking twice.



That's amazing!
What was the experience like walking into that room?


----------



## Deeleebaker

twinklebug said:


> That's amazing!
> What was the experience like walking into that room?


The room wasn’t ready for us at 4 and I was PISSED as we had arrived at 10 and been in the park all morning. They took us to the club concierge who said the room had finally been cleaned but a manager had to inspect it first. That seemed really weird. When I finally was told the room number, I walked by it twice because it’s a double door with a wood plaque And a name not a number. That’s when I started to think something was up. Walking in to that lobby....yes the suite has its own vestibule... lets just say when the luggage arrived I dragged the cast members in and took them on a tour!
My boyfriend says it ruined any other Disney vacation for him. We would get home from the parks, turn on the fireplace, take out the drum, yes there’s a drum in the room, and drum on the balcony. Morning double shot lattes in the room before even hitting the club lounge for breakfast. 
I have no idea what it actually costs to book that room, but it was exquisite.
I now own at AKV and may someday buy points from someone to try and book a 2BR club.


----------



## twinklebug

Deeleebaker said:


> The room wasn’t ready for us at 4 and I was PISSED as we had arrived at 10 and been in the park all morning. They took us to the club concierge who said the room had finally been cleaned but a manager had to inspect it first. That seemed really weird. When I finally was told the room number, I walked by it twice because it’s a double door with a wood plaque And a name not a number. That’s when I started to think something was up. Walking in to that lobby....yes the suite has its own vestibule... lets just say when the luggage arrived I dragged the cast members in and took them on a tour!
> My boyfriend says it ruined any other Disney vacation for him. We would get home from the parks, turn on the fireplace, take out the drum, yes there’s a drum in the room, and drum on the balcony. Morning double shot lattes in the room before even hitting the club lounge for breakfast.
> I have no idea what it actually costs to book that room, but it was exquisite.
> I now own at AKV and may someday buy points from someone to try and book a 2BR club.



 I imagine it would ruin any other trip... Just tell him that the challenge is to experience ALL the rooms and resorts.

You had me at "turn on the fireplace".


----------



## karen4546

twinklebug said:


> The Jambo stores and dining locations are not expected to open until the hotel side of Jambo opens. For now Jambo is DVC only. I don't believe I've heard an opening date announced yet, the site still shows it all down for booking in 2021. The pool is open as are the lobby and walkways around the resort. It's sort of a ghost town.
> 
> There is a shuttle to take you from jambo over to Kidani where the small store is open as is Sanna, which also is doing take out from what I understand.


Thanks for the information.  We bought DVC in May 2019 direct and this will actually be our first stay using our own points (we rented many times before with David's).  

We have a value studio booked and you can't beat the points per night on those-no matter where your room is located.

We have stayed on the cash side hotel many times also.  Kilamanjaro club is/was fantastic!  AKL just speaks to us and that is why we bought there. 

We have used our newly acquired points @ CCV and BCV. But, we are looking forward to all of our scheduled trips we have at AKV Jambo house for 2020 and 2021.  Fingers crossed they open soon.


----------



## Deeleebaker

twinklebug said:


> I imagine it would ruin any other trip... Just tell him that the challenge is to experience ALL the rooms and resorts.
> 
> You had me at "turn on the fireplace".



I‘ll see if I can dig up his photos. My mom was super gracious and let us have the king Size bed that attaches to the decadent bathroom And she took the regular 2 queen bedroom attached.

we stayed at Beach Club this year, and our Welcome home is a 6 day split stay between Grand Floridian and Boardwalk In a studio Next February. Unless by Jan 1 Florida is still increasing cases in which case I’ll probably book September at Jambo and Bank all my 2020 points.


----------



## Frederic Civish

karen4546 said:


> HI all !  Just checking in.  We will arrive December 12.  Is the gift shop open @ Jambo?  We are driving this time and so we can go to Walmart for groceries but I like browsing the gift shop every time we come back from the parks.  It is our routine.  If it is not open, we will have to figure out something else to do.
> 
> For those staying @ Jambo House....  tell me all your experiences.  And, for those in the "know".  Any news on more things opening at the resort?  Jiko,  Boma, MAra etc.


I also strongly recommend that you find a DVC owner to make the reservation for you, and rent the points from them.  You can find one on boards like this, or you can go through an agency that 'brokers' DVC rentals.

I would strongly recommend staying at Kidani for now.  The ONLY advantage that Jambo currently has over Kidani is Jambo's impressive lobby.  There is no food or restaurant at Jambo and no general store or gift shop that is open.  Kidani has more options.

Do try to get a Savannah View.  If there aren't a lot of you, look for a 1 Bedroom Savannah View unit.  It will have a bedroom with a King Bed, plus a Queen Sleeper Sofa AND a Sleeper Chair in the living room.  And 2 bathrooms at Kidani.


----------



## Starwind

bluecastle said:


> Hello everyone! After years of WDW trips to my familiar resorts, mostly WL, we are now thinking that AKL, especially Kidani, would be a great choice for our granddaughter's first trip in early 2022. She will be 2.7 years old, and judging by her reaction when she saw a Kidani walk-through video yesterday, I think she will love it. I have always been partial to resorts with water transportation, which is why I always hesitated when my daughter kept suggesting it over the years. Well, now that we are in planning mode, I am getting really excited!
> I will not ask all my questions at once, but start with the basics. As a non-DVC owner, I will do my usual routine of booking two rooms in the lodge whenever they become available and then trying to modify to a villa. How hard is it, usually, to get a cash 2BR villa? Our target date is first week of February 2022. Speaking of February, if it's cold, do the animals still roam around the savannahs?
> We are thinking of a resort and granddaughter-centric trip, so any suggestions would be welcome! Also, I would like to avoid the experience we had at BWV with unending hallways just to get to an elevator, so suggestions about room location, even though it is so far off, would also be welcome. Any rumors about refurbishments?
> OK, will stop now! TIA!!



We love WL - when we walk into the lobby it just feels like "home". But this past December we stayed at AKL in a Jambo hotel room [standard view; we ended up in a room with a partial savanna view] and absolutely loved it - we will stay there again some time, probably for a largely resort or resort-only stay because the resort was just amazing and we loved spending so much time there.

Since you will first book hotel rooms when they become available, know that the Jambo hotel rooms were renovated last year and are really nice. Here are some links to a blog and video about those newly redone rooms:

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/new-rooms-animal-kingdom-lodge-jambo-house-review/





We really liked the carpetless flooring and other features [and are therefore looking forward to WL's hotel refurbishment  ].

As part of booking our stay we also looked at booking a DVC villa through Disney. So in preparation we stalked the WDW website for months before to get an idea of when they release the rooms, the pattern of release, what availability is like etc.

Now, we were looking at Jambo and Copper Creek [pre and post stays bracketing our cruise] but also glanced at Kidani, BRV and noticed the other DVC resorts when doing searches.

The following info was correct pre-covid but some or all of it may longer valid in the covid environment: while normal hotel rooms are available to book over 400 days in advance, that is not the case for DVC rooms being made available for the public to book "for cash" directly from Disey (or via your travel agent). The DVC rooms are released the rooms to the public for booking at the 10-11 month mark, or sometimes in the 9-10 month window. This makes sense, since DVC members can book at their home resort at 11 month out. I have found that not all resorts will load their rooms in the same day, and for a single resort, not all their rooms will all load in on the same day, sometimes it takes a few days [so the 1 bedrooms may load one day and the others on a later day; keep checking if you don't see what you want !!!]. After the initial release of DVC rooms, availability will come and go in subsequent months -- whether that is more being added or people changing their mind is not entirely clear.

Regardless, if they don't initially have what you want, check back as availability changes. However, your best option is took book early if you can as that is when there is the most availability; but note that at that point you will be booking at rack rate. If a promo comes out later you may or may not be able to change your rate [it depends if there are any of your room type at your resort availabile for that promo rate -- we have had trips where our resort was part of the promo but not our room type and the room types that were were with the promo more expensive than our rack rate room so we still ended up with rack rate; and other trips where we lucked out and were able to get the promo].

Doing a quick check suggests that at least for the DVC rooms the above seems to still hold true.

I suggest to get a feel for yourself you spend some time over the coming months putting in dates in that 10+to11 month window and seeing what availability is like, how they load up the rooms, etc.

I picked 08/16/2021 - 08/20/2021 as an example and for Kidani there is availability for everything except the Grand Villas.

As for walking distance, FYI, the walking distance from the lobby door to the far end of one of the wings the rooms are on is about 500 m.  The two redeeming qualities is that unlike say Beach Club with lots of twisty turns, it is one long [curving] hallway, and there are lots of spots along it you can peer out onto the savannah and possibly view animals [or at least a view].  So depending where you room is it can be a long walk if headed to/from the lobby, but it is straightforward.  And there are elevators regularly along the way.  Others have commented re: the parking situation.

SW


----------



## karen4546

Frederic Civish said:


> I also strongly recommend that you find a DVC owner to make the reservation for you, and rent the points from them.  You can find one on boards like this, or you can go through an agency that 'brokers' DVC rentals.
> 
> I would strongly recommend staying at Kidani for now.  The ONLY advantage that Jambo currently has over Kidani is Jambo's impressive lobby.  There is no food or restaurant at Jambo and no general store or gift shop that is open.  Kidani has more options.
> 
> Do try to get a Savannah View.  If there aren't a lot of you, look for a 1 Bedroom Savannah View unit.  It will have a bedroom with a King Bed, plus a Queen Sleeper Sofa AND a Sleeper Chair in the living room.  And 2 bathrooms at Kidani.


I am a DVC owner and I made the reservation myself.   I have stayed at Jambo House many many times and I love it.  I 

I THINK YOU MAY BE "MISQUOTING ME".    The statements above are useful information though.


----------



## karen4546

Frederic Civish said:


> I also strongly recommend that you find a DVC owner to make the reservation for you, and rent the points from them.  You can find one on boards like this, or you can go through an agency that 'brokers' DVC rentals.
> 
> I would strongly recommend staying at Kidani for now.  The ONLY advantage that Jambo currently has over Kidani is Jambo's impressive lobby.  There is no food or restaurant at Jambo and no general store or gift shop that is open.  Kidani has more options.
> 
> Do try to get a Savannah View.  If there aren't a lot of you, look for a 1 Bedroom Savannah View unit.  It will have a bedroom with a King Bed, plus a Queen Sleeper Sofa AND a Sleeper Chair in the living room.  And 2 bathrooms at Kidani.



does not pertain  to my post.


----------



## bluecastle

Starwind said:


> We love WL - when we walk into the lobby it just feels like "home". But this past December we stayed at AKL in a Jambo hotel room [standard view; we ended up in a room with a partial savanna view] and absolutely loved it - we will stay there again some time, probably for a largely resort or resort-only stay because the resort was just amazing and we loved spending so much time there.
> 
> Since you will first book hotel rooms when they become available, know that the Jambo hotel rooms were renovated last year and are really nice. Here are some links to a blog and video about those newly redone rooms:
> 
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/new-rooms-animal-kingdom-lodge-jambo-house-review/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really liked the carpetless flooring and other features [and are therefore looking forward to WL's hotel refurbishment  ].
> 
> As part of booking our stay we also looked at booking a DVC villa through Disney. So in preparation we stalked the WDW website for months before to get an idea of when they release the rooms, the pattern of release, what availability is like etc.
> 
> Now, we were looking at Jambo and Copper Creek [pre and post stays bracketing our cruise] but also glanced at Kidani, BRV and noticed the other DVC resorts when doing searches.
> 
> The following info was correct pre-covid but some or all of it may longer valid in the covid environment: while normal hotel rooms are available to book over 400 days in advance, that is not the case for DVC rooms being made available for the public to book "for cash" directly from Disey (or via your travel agent). The DVC rooms are released the rooms to the public for booking at the 10-11 month mark, or sometimes in the 9-10 month window. This makes sense, since DVC members can book at their home resort at 11 month out. I have found that not all resorts will load their rooms in the same day, and for a single resort, not all their rooms will all load in on the same day, sometimes it takes a few days [so the 1 bedrooms may load one day and the others on a later day; keep checking if you don't see what you want !!!]. After the initial release of DVC rooms, availability will come and go in subsequent months -- whether that is more being added or people changing their mind is not entirely clear.
> 
> Regardless, if they don't initially have what you want, check back as availability changes. However, your best option is took book early if you can as that is when there is the most availability; but note that at that point you will be booking at rack rate. If a promo comes out later you may or may not be able to change your rate [it depends if there are any of your room type at your resort availabile for that promo rate -- we have had trips where our resort was part of the promo but not our room type and the room types that were were with the promo more expensive than our rack rate room so we still ended up with rack rate; and other trips where we lucked out and were able to get the promo].
> 
> Doing a quick check suggests that at least for the DVC rooms the above seems to still hold true.
> 
> I suggest to get a feel for yourself you spend some time over the coming months putting in dates in that 10+to11 month window and seeing what availability is like, how they load up the rooms, etc.
> 
> I picked 08/16/2021 - 08/20/2021 as an example and for Kidani there is availability for everything except the Grand Villas.
> 
> As for walking distance, FYI, the walking distance from the lobby door to the far end of one of the wings the rooms are on is about 500 m.  The two redeeming qualities is that unlike say Beach Club with lots of twisty turns, it is one long [curving] hallway, and there are lots of spots along it you can peer out onto the savannah and possibly view animals [or at least a view].  So depending where you room is it can be a long walk if headed to/from the lobby, but it is straightforward.  And there are elevators regularly along the way.  Others have commented re: the parking situation.
> 
> SW


Thank you so much for all that information!! I too have had variable times out when modifying my 2 individual rooms into a villa as well as trying to get a promo rate. I have always made my 2 rooms res at 499 days out and then somewhere along the line I start calling to modify it. But even though my countdown is around 465 days, they haven't opened up those dates yet. I intend to call, or go online, as soon as I hear anything!
Those rooms look so nice! I have stayed in a few refurbished rooms and villas and love those laminate floors. (although the beds in FQ were too high for me to get into!)
I guess Kidani doesn't have those floors? I really need to do more research! Thanks again!!


----------



## Castillo Mom

bluecastle said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, VWL buddy!
> The long hallways do concern me, but we aren't planning long park days, so maybe it won't bother me as much.  Hopefully, if we request a good location it will work out OK. If worse comes to worst, I will rent an ECV



When staying at Kidani, I've always requested a room on the 2nd floor near the lobby due to mobility issues.  So far, the request has always been granted so you may want to have that noted on the reservation.


----------



## Frederic Civish

karen4546 said:


> does not pertain  to my post.


Yeah, somehow I got you crossed up with someone else's posts


----------



## nasmith

Deeleebaker said:


> I booked a cash club level 2br villa for February at Jambo four years ago, as my first trip back to Disney in ten years or maybe 20, and I had no idea what a villa was or club level. We got bumped to the Vice Presidential suite. If I had the cash (or now,,points) I would book Club level 2br every time for a chance of pixie dust striking twice.


Better stick with reserving that 2Br. CL with cash if you want a chance at the VP suite. DVC cannot upgrade you to a cash room - ever.


----------



## bluecastle

Castillo Mom said:


> When staying at Kidani, I've always requested a room on the 2nd floor near the lobby due to mobility issues.  So far, the request has always been granted so you may want to have that noted on the reservation.


Thanks! I'm thinking along those lines, depending on how my back, as well as other health issues, are doing when it gets closer.


----------



## Deeleebaker

nasmith said:


> Better stick with reserving that 2Br. CL with cash if you want a chance at the VP suite. DVC cannot upgrade you to a cash room - ever.



Good to know. Don't think I'm likely to drop that much cash ever again. I spent that much getting my 110 points resale. The concierge told me they had overbooked 2BR CL and we got it because we had the least amount of people. There were 4 of us.


----------



## Dindi

We own at Kidani and usually stay there, but are staying in a value one bedroom at Jambo in January. Can anyone who frequents Jambo confirm if the only rapid refill mug stations are in the now closed Mara and gift shop?  Kidani has a refill station at the pool, but I am not seeing anything about a station at the Jambo pool.


----------



## Spinster Travel

Just bought my first contract, resale, at the Poly.  It's partially stripped for this year, but I've got enough points for a Savanna view Studio for my spring trip, so I've booked it at Kidani.  Super looking forward to my first stay at AKL!


----------



## limace

Have a blast! Kidani was our gateway drug for DVC. Rented a stay there and at OKW for my 40th bday and was just blown away. I still tell people “I could hear giraffes CHEW from my balcony!”


----------



## twinklebug

In my eyes the Kidani rooms really have yet to be beat in terms of size and amenities. The only change I'm hoping they institute would be to the pull out sofas, make them in the style SSR has moved over to: flipped up into the wall. There would be no need to pile on the mattress toppers for whomever is unlucky enough to use it.

I've stayed at OKW down at Turtle Pond Rd, it just wasn't my thing.


----------



## TikiRob

I'm not sure if anyone is looking, but a bunch of value rooms have popped up at Jambo for spring and into June!  Maybe not a whole week, but lots of 4 night stretches.


----------



## TeeterTots

Can someone please remind me on the map where the two bedroom values are located!? Thank you!


----------



## JETSDAD

TeeterTots said:


> Can someone please remind me on the map where the two bedroom values are located!? Thank you!


Here are the locations (shows the 1 BR's but they are part of all of the 2 BR's).


----------



## drusba

Here is another map and the values are the ones along Ostrich and Giraffe trails  http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html

And if you are considering Jambo standard view, this map shows where those are, with more than half of them having savanna view: i.imgur.com/G2qaSva.pnghttps://i.imgur.com/G2qaSva.png


----------



## Splashboat

I have never sent a package ahead to a resort.  Looking to send my Lysol to AKV.  Does anyone know the address and if they are currently accepting packages?
I know I have seen threads on this before but I can't find any right now.


----------



## twinklebug

Splashboat said:


> I have never sent a package ahead to a resort.  Looking to send my Lysol to AKV.  Does anyone know the address and if they are currently accepting packages?
> I know I have seen threads on this before but I can't find any right now.


They accept packages, google will have the resort address you're looking for. There is a $6 fee per package I believe.


----------



## 29apr00

Does Kidani still have the large shampoo dispensers in the bathroom,  or due to covid did they go back to the small sample ones?


----------



## twinklebug

29apr00 said:


> Does Kidani still have the large shampoo dispensers in the bathroom,  or due to covid did they go back to the small sample ones?


Large ones. They're sanitized between people and tagged as cleaned.


----------



## Tamar

I've just booked a room for the first week in January at Jambo house. I see the (cash) hotel is not open for reservations yet...as a DVC guest, will we notice a difference? (I know there's no concierge level service, but other than that)?


----------



## twinklebug

Tamar said:


> I've just booked a room for the first week in January at Jambo house. I see the (cash) hotel is not open for reservations yet...as a DVC guest, will we notice a difference? (I know there's no concierge level service, but other than that)?


Only the DVC rooms, front desk and pool are open at Jambo until the rest of the hotel opens. For food and shopping in the AKV resort you need to catch the shuttle at the front of Jambo or walk over to Kidani.  The pool bar is also open, but has limited hours. Not sure what they're doing about refillable mugs.

I've heard many people are loving the quietness of the resort this way.


----------



## RanDIZ

I’ll be coming “home” in Dec to Kidani. Does anyone have bus info such as how early they start running, what time to be at bus stop and how transportation to AK is? I’m looking to rope drop FOP on a weekday and read somewhere that people have gotten in and on FOP before 9. Any info will help. TIA.


----------



## Splashboat

We never driven to the parks.  We are renting a car this trip.  Does DVC still get free parking at the parks?


----------



## JETSDAD

Splashboat said:


> We never driven to the parks.  We are renting a car this trip.  Does DVC still get free parking at the parks?


Parking at the parks is free for anyone staying on property.


----------



## Zimwicket

As a BLT owner, I am amazed at the thread they have which has maps of all the rooms and a vast majority of pictures of the views posted.  Do we have one of those threads for AKL?  In a few weeks it will become my majority ownership


----------



## twinklebug

Zimwicket said:


> As a BLT owner, I am amazed at the thread they have which has maps of all the rooms and a vast majority of pictures of the views posted.  Do we have one of those threads for AKL?  In a few weeks it will become my majority ownership


BLT needed the map so people would have an idea if they'd have a chance at getting a view or partial view of the MK and the nightly fireworks.

I don't think we (AKV) ever took on the task of building out a room view map for the resorts as the views from the savanna views are all pretty good. It's more a matter of how far can we walk deal.
We aren't allowed to make requests on value or club level rooms, so no point there.
Standard rooms are really the only ones I could see doing it for.


----------



## Zimwicket

twinklebug said:


> BLT needed the map so people would have an idea if they'd have a chance at getting a view or partial view of the MK and the nightly fireworks.
> 
> I don't think we (AKV) ever took on the task of building out a room view map for the resorts as the views from the savanna views are all pretty good. It's more a matter of how far can we walk deal.
> We aren't allowed to make requests on value or club level rooms, so no point there.
> Standard rooms are really the only ones I could see doing it for.



I found myself that some of the "non savanna room" views still had a partial savanna room, it just also included a large section that was fenced off / equipment.  Just thought it might be a good feature.


----------



## twinklebug

Zimwicket said:


> I found myself that some of the "non savanna room" views still had a partial savanna room, it just also included a large section that was fenced off / equipment.  Just thought it might be a good feature.


Yes, those are the standard view rooms I was talking about.
There is no point to building it out for any of the other categories though, and it's a huge resort.


----------



## JETSDAD

Touringplans.com has a lot of view photos available....that's what I use when trying to figure out room requests.


----------



## Zimwicket

JETSDAD said:


> Touringplans.com has a lot of view photos available....that's what I use when trying to figure out room requests.



thank you thank you thank you!!  This is perfect, shows room size availability per floor and views...such a great suggestion!


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Does anyone know if the gym at Jambo is open? If not Jambo, then Kidani?  Thanks!


----------



## SYDNCLAIRESMOM

Does anyone know the status of when the Club level offerings will be restored?  I'm sure no one knows for sure- I guess I'm looking for rumblings/rumors.  We have a club level 1 bedroom booked tentatively for late May but will switch if club is still suspended as this would be a colossal waste of points otherwise.


----------



## tundra1

RanDIZ said:


> I’ll be coming “home” in Dec to Kidani. Does anyone have bus info such as how early they start running, what time to be at bus stop and how transportation to AK is? I’m looking to rope drop FOP on a weekday and read somewhere that people have gotten in and on FOP before 9. Any info will help. TIA.


In anticipation for park opening times, you will see lots of buses during the hour before park opening.  AK opens at 9am on weekdays, as does Magic Kingdom, so you will see one line for AK buses and a separate line for MK buses between 8-10 am.  It seemed that as soon as an AK bus pulled away, another was ready to start loading.  They did start some of the rides early at AK, such as FOP, Expedition Everest, and Navi River Journey.  I know the safari did not start until actual opening time, and the walking trails in Africa and Asia, along with Rafiki's planet watch, did not open until 9:30 or 10.


----------



## dhorner233

Here's some of the AKV stuff on Touring Plans: 

https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/hotels/disneys-animal-kingdom-villas


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Does anyone who has stayed at Jambo recently know if the Jambo gym is open? I’ll be there starting on Christmas Day. I plan to work out in the mornings and would hate for my neighbors to hear me grunting amd groaning through Insanity.  LOL


----------



## beer dave

PRmamiDEdos said:


> Does anyone who has stayed at Jambo recently know if the Jambo gym is open? I’ll be there starting on Christmas Day. I plan to work out in the mornings and would hate for my neighbors to hear me grunting amd groaning through Insanity.  LOL


Just got back-- everything is closed except the front desk, pool, and friday/ saturday they opened the pool bar.
We stayed in a Jambo grand villa-- since they are on the "end caps" of the building, we didn't see another human being for 4 days.  Resort only stay, and actually never left the room.  family gathering for thanksgiving.  fantastic.


----------



## beer dave

Does anyone know what was in place of the jambo grand villas prior to the DVC take over?  Betting they were three individual "suites" (one balcony for each)


----------



## I Run Long

I just wanted to jump in and say hello everyone!  We just had our AKV offer pass ROFR a couple of days ago!  First time DVC owner but long time stalker.  Now we wait for closing documents but I am soooo excited to have AKV as our home resort.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Yesterday I was able to snag 3 consecutive days in May in a value studio! Is it weird that I am way too excited about this!? 29 points for 3 days over a weekend! Sign me up!


----------



## twinklebug

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Yesterday I was able to snag 3 consecutive days in May in a value studio! Is it weird that I am way too excited about this!? 29 points for 3 days over a weekend! Sign me up!


Shhhh.... say it with me: the only rooms people should really want are savanna view or club.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

twinklebug said:


> Shhhh.... say it with me: the only rooms people should really want are savanna view or club.


Ah yes. In fact those value studios are too small. You should NEVER stay in one. Just a terrible value. STAY AWAY!!


----------



## Castillo Mom

I Run Long said:


> I just wanted to jump in and say hello everyone!  We just had our AKV offer pass ROFR a couple of days ago!  First time DVC owner but long time stalker.  Now we wait for closing documents but I am soooo excited to have AKV as our home resort.



Congratulations!


----------



## tmthomas52

Did they decorate Jambo for Christmas? Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

tmthomas52 said:


> Did they decorate Jambo for Christmas? Thanks!


YES! I was hapilly surprised to see they brought out the big tree, garlands and other touches. Was worried they might skip it.


----------



## tmthomas52

twinklebug said:


> YES! I was hapilly surprised to see they brought out the big tree, garlands and other touches. Was worried they might skip it.



Thanks for the update just certainly something to consider when visiting with all the other pieces closed!


----------



## precious pixie

Hi AKL experts  I have stayed in a deluxe studio savannah view in Jambo House a couple times over the years and loved it. I am thinking of staying again Dec 2021, but am also intrigued by club level. I know it is not back to normal now and no guarantee when it will be open again, but my question is if I book a club level studio in Jambo house, will it have a savannah view?


----------



## bobbiwoz

precious pixie said:


> Hi AKL experts  I have stayed in a deluxe studio savannah view in Jambo House a couple times over the years and loved it. I am thinking of staying again Dec 2021, but am also intrigued by club level. I know it is not back to normal now and no guarantee when it will be open again, but my question is if I book a club level studio in Jambo house, will it have a savannah view?


Not necessarily, and even if it does, the eves take away some of the view.  Yet, I still book concierge when I can.


----------



## dhorner233

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Yesterday I was able to snag 3 consecutive days in May in a value studio! Is it weird that I am way too excited about this!? 29 points for 3 days over a weekend! Sign me up!



Please report back after your stay and tell us what you thought. Bonus points for pictures!


----------



## Somnia

Excited for my trip in Feb... going to be so weird being at Jambo with everything being closed, but with Sanaa having "mobile to go" that is going to be nice.


----------



## RanDIZ

I had my AKV trip beginning of Dec and stayed at Kidani. I was curious, where does one normally fill up the resort mugs at Kidani? They had a temporary setup in Johari Treasures. Basically fountain drinks and coffee. If you stayed at Jambo, you were screwed. Nothing was open except maybe Uzima Springs.


----------



## twinklebug

RanDIZ said:


> I had my AKV trip beginning of Dec and stayed at Kidani. I was curious, where does one normally fill up the resort mugs at Kidani? They had a temporary setup in Johari Treasures. Basically fountain drinks and coffee. If you stayed at Jambo, you were screwed. Nothing was open except maybe Uzima Springs.


JT is the usual location, jut a tiny corner of the store. I'm sure the need to have a cast member staff it makes it look even more odd. In the past we could also refill at the pool bar (if one didn't mind the bees always in the area).


----------



## RanDIZ

twinklebug said:


> JT is the usual location, jut a tiny corner of the store. I'm sure the need to have a cast member staff it makes it look even more odd. In the past we could also refill at the pool bar (if one didn't mind the bees always in the area).



Thanks. Yes I thought is was very strange. The problem we had with Maji was no coffee! But the fountain drinks were available there.


----------



## bearette

Can anyone tell me what amenities are in the one bedroom at Kidani as far as coffee, dish soap and laundry detergent? I read that towels can be changed out, but are any other items included before I add them to my grocery delivery? Thanks


----------



## twinklebug

bearette said:


> Can anyone tell me what amenities are in the one bedroom at Kidani as far as coffee, dish soap and laundry detergent? I read that towels can be changed out, but are any other items included before I add them to my grocery delivery? Thanks


Re: Laundry detergent, the room comes with one box for one load. It may be cheaper to just buy the individual packets in the laundry room than a whole jug at the store. It depends on how many loads you'll need to run.

The rooms come with one itty bitty Palmolive dish soap (which tends to be fine for us, and I'm always washing the dishes) and two packs of Dishwasher detergent.
I tend to pack a few Finish dishwasher detergent tablets in my luggage as I'll need them to clean the jets in the tub before anyone considers using it. (1/2 cup of vinegar helps disinfect them too, but I always forget this part.)


----------



## MamaBelle4

So excited! We leave in less than 3 weeks now!! 

Our friend gifted us her points she wasn't going to use so we were able to upgrade from SSR standard view to an AKV Savannah view room. We are so thrilled!!

I think what I am going to request when I call member services tomorrow is a room view of the Sunset Savannah, lower floor and near the Timon elevator (with 5 kids under 13, being close to bus service is moderately important). 

What else am I missing to try to optimize this gift! We own at SSR but only have 100 points, so this is a rare experience for us. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Splashboat

MamaBelle4 said:


> So excited! We leave in less than 3 weeks now!!
> 
> Our friend gifted us her points she wasn't going to use so we were able to upgrade from SSR standard view to an AKV Savannah view room. We are so thrilled!!
> 
> I think what I am going to request when I call member services tomorrow is a room view of the Sunset Savannah, lower floor and near the Timon elevator (with 5 kids under 13, being close to bus service is moderately important).
> 
> What else am I missing to try to optimize this gift! We own at SSR but only have 100 points, so this is a rare experience for us. Thank you for your help!


AKV DVC is 5th floor only (Other than the club level on the 6th floor)
Unless you mean Kidani.
Love AKV.  Have fun!


----------



## MamaBelle4

Splashboat said:


> AKV DVC is 5th floor only (Other than the club level on the 6th floor)
> Unless you mean Kidani.
> Love AKV.  Have fun!


I do mean Kidani! Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Splashboat




----------



## ZehnJahren

We're staying at Kidani in April, and I am being cautious with the thought that nothing else may open at the resort at all before then. Can anyone tell me what kids areas are open right now?  Specifically the splash area and any play areas, if you know! We'll have our 3 year old with us and won't be doing many parks with her.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

We have signed the contract, paid our deposit, and are now waiting in ROFR.  Hoping to call AKV home within the next couple of months.


----------



## twinklebug

Twilight Sparkle said:


> We have signed the contract, paid our deposit, and are now waiting in ROFR.  Hoping to call AKV home within the next couple of months.


Exciting! Let us know when to pop the bubbly open to welcome you home...
Aw... why wait?

WELCOME HOME!


----------



## RanDIZ




----------



## Twilight Sparkle

twinklebug said:


> Exciting! Let us know when to pop the bubbly open to welcome you home...
> Aw... why wait?
> 
> WELCOME HOME!


Will do, and thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Booked my 5 night Girlfriends’ stay in Kidani for next December!  Savannah view!


----------



## Somnia

Booked another trip in December for my birthday Dec 6th-11th... sadly was unable to get Jambo as 2 days were already taken, but I was able to get a Kidani Deluxe Studio Savannah View.


----------



## wonderchica

Does anyone know where the animal feeding areas are located on the Kidani side? First time staying there coming up (Savannah studio) and was thinking maybe that would be the best room area to ensure lots of animals? Any other room recs for a studio? I read 3rd or 4th floor is pretty good.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wonderchica said:


> Does anyone know where the animal feeding areas are located on the Kidani side? First time staying there coming up (Savannah studio) and was thinking maybe that would be the best room area to ensure lots of animals? Any other room recs for a studio? I read 3rd or 4th floor is pretty good.



At Kidani I think the 2nd floor is the best as it's the closest to the ground and animals.  And then go up from there.


----------



## Minnie84

Just changed our upcoming reservation from AOA to a deluxe studio at Kidani! We leave in 3 weeks, so now I am frantically trying to find out all I can! A few questions.....1. what restaurants are open? I've read that some may have opened for the holidays only, so wondering what our options are? 2. How crazy do the bus lines get first thing in the morning? Our last trip in November, we lined up 90 minutes before park open for the busses at AOA.  Is it as cut throat at AKL to get on an early bus for rope drop? 3. Is the gift shop open? We are beyond excited since this is our first time at AKL.


----------



## RanDIZ

Minnie84 said:


> Just changed our upcoming reservation from AOA to a deluxe studio at Kidani! We leave in 3 weeks, so now I am frantically trying to find out all I can! A few questions.....1. what restaurants are open? I've read that some may have opened for the holidays only, so wondering what our options are? 2. How crazy do the bus lines get first thing in the morning? Our last trip in November, we lined up 90 minutes before park open for the busses at AOA.  Is it as cut throat at AKL to get on an early bus for rope drop? 3. Is the gift shop open? We are beyond excited since this is our first time at AKL.



In Dec at Kidani, we walked out of resort at 6:45a, was on bus by 7a and was already in MK and rode Mine Train by 7:40a. We were literally the only ones on the bus. For our AK day, got on bus around same time and was first in line at gates which they let us in at 7:20a.

Sanaa was the only restaurant open and Johari Treasures to fill up mugs.


----------



## Minnie84

RanDIZ said:


> In Dec at Kidani, we walked out of resort at 6:45a, was on bus by 7a and was already in MK and rode Mine Train by 7:40a. We were literally the only ones on the bus. For our AK day, got on bus around same time and was first in line at gates which they let us in at 7:20a.
> 
> Sanaa was the only restaurant open and Johari Treasures to fill up mugs.


Thanks so much!


----------



## hp_lovecraft

What exactly is open at Animal Kingdom Lodge for food?  I'm going in a few weeks, and everyone is saying "most everything is closed".

Yes, "Sanaa" is open, but when I looked a reservations, the MDE app laughed at me.


----------



## twinklebug

hp_lovecraft said:


> What exactly is open at Animal Kingdom Lodge for food?  I'm going in a few weeks, and everyone is saying "most everything is closed".
> 
> Yes, "Sanaa" is open, but when I looked a reservations, the MDE app laughed at me.


Poor Jambo needs to come back to life.

Right now the only things open are little store in Kidani (Jahari), the pool bar at Kidani, and the pool bar (weekends only) at Jambo.


----------



## Lorana

I am about to do the most painful thing I've ever had to do as a DVC member.  We had a big trip planned to the Animal Kingdom Lodge in April that we have to cancel now, as the group of friends we are traveling with have all decided to postpone to 2022 (which is the right call, but is sad).  But the painful part?  I had a *Value Studio* booked for 8 nights, and I've been staring and staring at that cancellation link because do you know how much stalking it took to get 8 days??

Also, I really just want to be at the AKV right now, just watching giraffes and zebras and all the animals from my balcony!


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ Sorry you are cancelling! Is it because of Covid?  I am hoping for a vacvone.


----------



## glennbo123

Lorana said:


> I am about to do the most painful thing I've ever had to do as a DVC member.  We had a big trip planned to the Animal Kingdom Lodge in April that we have to cancel now, as the group of friends we are traveling with have all decided to postpone to 2022 (which is the right call, but is sad).  But the painful part?  I had a *Value Studio* booked for 8 nights, and I've been staring and staring at that cancellation link because do you know how much stalking it took to get 8 days??
> 
> Also, I really just want to be at the AKV right now, just watching giraffes and zebras and all the animals from my balcony!



I also had to cancel a week in a Value Studio back in September.  So depressing.


----------



## HumblePie

I'm sorry you had to cancel. I also had to cancel a Value Studio, in August. Was supposed to be our first "Welcome Home" trip


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lorana said:


> I am about to do the most painful thing I've ever had to do as a DVC member.  We had a big trip planned to the Animal Kingdom Lodge in April that we have to cancel now, as the group of friends we are traveling with have all decided to postpone to 2022 (which is the right call, but is sad).  But the painful part?  I had a *Value Studio* booked for 8 nights, and I've been staring and staring at that cancellation link because do you know how much stalking it took to get 8 days??
> 
> Also, I really just want to be at the AKV right now, just watching giraffes and zebras and all the animals from my balcony!



I feel the pain.  I've cancelled (well, really moved out of) a 2BR value before and I've also cancelled/moved out of Concierge at least 3 times.  Only 1 of those was because of the pandemic although I have another in April that I believe will also go so it will be at least 4 times.  The others were a choice to stay elsewhere but it still put a sad look on my face when doing it.


----------



## karen4546

I come here to read updates but it is so sad that there are days that go by and there are no posts.


----------



## hp_lovecraft

In a couple weeks, I have a jambo reservation, but I know it will be a ghost town.
All I wanted was to be able to see the beautiful lobby, enjoy the pool, see the animals, and have a nice meal.

I can do without the crowds, but was a little concerned with food. Everything is closed except Sanaa and that is booked solid out the next few months.  

So I did what any disney super fan would do, whenever I sat on the computer for anything, I'd also open the reservation screen, and randomly tap "refresh", "refresh", while doing work.   Probobly hit refresh 1,000 times over a couple weeks when a lone reservation time popped up.  Mine, yes, mine.  lol


----------



## RanDIZ

hp_lovecraft said:


> In a couple weeks, I have a jambo reservation, but I know it will be a ghost town.
> All I wanted was to be able to see the beautiful lobby, enjoy the pool, see the animals, and have a nice meal.
> 
> I can do without the crowds, but was a little concerned with food. Everything is closed except Sanaa and that is booked solid out the next few months.
> 
> So I did what any disney super fan would do, whenever I sat on the computer for anything, I'd also open the reservation screen, and randomly tap "refresh", "refresh", while doing work.   Probobly hit refresh 1,000 times over a couple weeks when a lone reservation time popped up.  Mine, yes, mine.  lol



I would definitely be pissed if I couldn’t go to Sanaa. Worse case you could do take out. Not the same but it works. We were able to grab an ADR in Dec but also couldn’t resist taking out the bread service the next day.


----------



## myth2001

Might as well reporting in a bit early.
First DVC contract to close tomorrow. Home resort AKL.


----------



## Splashboat

hp_lovecraft said:


> In a couple weeks, I have a jambo reservation, but I know it will be a ghost town.
> All I wanted was to be able to see the beautiful lobby, enjoy the pool, see the animals, and have a nice meal.
> 
> I can do without the crowds, but was a little concerned with food. Everything is closed except Sanaa and that is booked solid out the next few months.
> 
> So I did what any disney super fan would do, whenever I sat on the computer for anything, I'd also open the reservation screen, and randomly tap "refresh", "refresh", while doing work.   Probobly hit refresh 1,000 times over a couple weeks when a lone reservation time popped up.  Mine, yes, mine.  lol


You will see the beautiful lobby, enjoy a pool with very few people and see all the animals. 
We went last month and although we wished Mara and the store were open, it was wonderful. 
Loved the quiet experience.


----------



## harmon54

I really hope Jambo is open by December - we have a GV booked for three nights and not sure I would be Anel to switch over to Kidani last minute!  Hoping to get all six nights there at 7 months but we shall see!  We just bought our points there recently and can’t wait to stay on our own points!


----------



## gillep

We were there in early January, for what was supposed to be marathon weekend. We had a club level studio and were returned the points for the club level portion on check out day (although I did have to call because they returned the wrong number of points).

I really missed club level and Jambo's store, I love that place, but we still had a fantastic time. I brought bagels and purchased juice and cream cheese from the Kidani store, which made breakfast easy. We did takeout lunch from Sanaa on our balcony one day and ordered in dinner delivery on the balcony another evening, otherwise we mostly ate lunch in the parks and dinner in Disney Springs as we are currently not comfortable eating indoors. 

We visited both pools, I am not sure if the kids splash area at the Kidani pool is closed right now in general, but it was not open the day we were there. We had at least one giraffe enjoying the food hanging from the tree outside our room every early afternoon.


----------



## Drew729

We were there in September and while it was not the normal experience it was still quite enjoyable. We used DoorDash a few times which was nice since food options besides Kadanis quick service are non existent. Pools were open and not that crowded. Buses were frequent coming and going to the parks. 

A few times at night and the early morning I was the only person in the lobby which is a strange feeling at such a big resort haha.


----------



## Somnia

I will be there Feb 7th in Jambo. I was a bit nervous about the food options, but with them adding mobile to go order for Sanaa that made it a bit easier on my mind for the couple of nights I didn't make an ADR somewhere.


----------



## shawy1269

Just passed ROFR on my first contract. Excited to join the club and the AKV family!


----------



## twinklebug

shawy1269 said:


> Just passed ROFR on my first contract. Excited to join the club and the AKV family!


Welcome Home!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Twilight Sparkle said:


> We have signed the contract, paid our deposit, and are now waiting in ROFR.  Hoping to call AKV home within the next couple of months.


Forgot to update this.  Disney waived their rights to take it, so it's ours. Now we're just waiting on closing docs, and they seem to be taking forever.


----------



## scottb8888

Hope everyone is safe and well.  We are owners at BWV but wanted to try AKL Jambo in late May.  We have a two-bedroom lock off.  Since we have never been there can someone tell me a couple of room numbers to request to give the family a good animal view?  Appreciate it!


----------



## limace

Woohoo! Just grabbed a Kidani 1 bedroom for May. My son loves animals but was only 4 months old the first time we stayed here in 2000 so very excited to bring him.


----------



## keishashadow

Hate to admit it, thinking we may enjoy having less people milling about in the common spaces When we (hopefully) head home again early May  

This after our thanksgiving trip reschedule, initially went with standard studio   part of a split stay. Will Still be watching Covid numbers though.  Shocked WL came thru for 4 nights a few weeks ago for value.  The toughest grab for us at 11 months


----------



## Somnia

Put a waitlist in to switch from Kidani to Jambo for my solo trip in December. I love Kidani, but Jambo is my favorite resort on property, even if things aren't opened. I was looking at resorts for December when I'm going for my 2nd time this year and man EVERYTHING is booked up. Looks like all those 2020 points are being used up in December lol

Now to continue to be impatient for my trip coming up on Sunday.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I couldn't find this thread to save my life. I wanted to talk to people who love AKV. I am in ROFR stage of an AKV contract right now. I have watched several room tours and I plan on taking some family this time. I will need a two bedroom. Although I think the 2 bedrooms in Kidani have a better layout and options, I do like the activities and offerings at Jambo house. My question is if you stay at Kidani do you miss out on what Jambo house has to offer or do you consider it one big resort. I really think we need the third bathroom at Kidani but, I also think it would be fun to leave the room and have activities' right outside our door at Jambo.


----------



## gillep

Disneytrippin' said:


> I couldn't find this thread to save my life. I wanted to talk to people who love AKV. I am in ROFR stage of an AKV contract right now. I have watched several room tours and I plan on taking some family this time. I will need a two bedroom. Although I think the 2 bedrooms in Kidani have a better layout and options, I do like the activities and offerings at Jambo house. My question is if you stay at Kidani do you miss out on what Jambo house has to offer or do you consider it one big resort. I really think we need the third bathroom at Kidani but, I also think it would be fun to leave the room and have activities' right outside our door at Jambo.



We love both resorts for different reasons. Jambo is our favorite of the two, but Kidani has a great feel and is so relaxing. You really cannot beat the layout of the Kidani one and two bedrooms, they are amazing, I would choose them over Jambo every time, even though I prefer Jambo. I treat them as if they are one big resort. I, personally, don't mind the walk at all, I usually put my earbuds in and listen to a book while I stroll over (unless my husband comes with me and then we chat). You can also take the internal shuttle or drive if you have a car or even take the park/DS busses between the two, so lots of options.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Hi Everyone. Also finally found this thread.

Just had an offer accepted on 210 points at AKL. First trip will be 2023 so plenty of time to save. Love the look of the 1 bedrooms at Kidani. Are all the 1 bed's in Jambo House smaller?

Also i think for us Kidani with the kids splash area will be better, we also want it to be quieter.


----------



## gillep

Lee Matthews said:


> Hi Everyone. Also finally found this thread.
> 
> Just had an offer accepted on 210 points at AKL. First trip will be 2023 so plenty of time to save. Love the look of the 1 bedrooms at Kidani. Are all the 1 bed's in Jambo House smaller?
> 
> Also i think for us Kidani with the kids splash area will be better, we also want it to be quieter.



I have never paid attention to the square footage but I would assume so based on the setup. The Kidani one bedrooms are, in my opinion, a much nicer setup, they at least feel much roomier, and have the extra bathroom that none of the Jambo one bedrooms have. Any time we go with a one bedroom we book Kidani, even though we prefer Jambo in general.


----------



## drusba

Lee Matthews said:


> Hi Everyone. Also finally found this thread.
> 
> Just had an offer accepted on 210 points at AKL. First trip will be 2023 so plenty of time to save. Love the look of the 1 bedrooms at Kidani. Are all the 1 bed's in Jambo House smaller?
> 
> Also i think for us Kidani with the kids splash area will be better, we also want it to be quieter.



Kidani 1BRs are about 100 sq ft larger than Jambo's (except the "value" rooms at Jambo are even much smaller). Kidani 1BRs also have two bathrooms to Jambo's 1, a separate tub and shower to Jambo's combined tub and shower, and more closet space. If you want to have shortest possible walk to a gate to the pool area, request room near the Rafiki elevator (down that elevator to ground/parking lot floor, leads quickly to walkway to a gate to the pool). The kids waterpark area is a definite plus.


----------



## twinklebug

When there is only one or two people in the room, and I have no intention of stocking a kitchen, I prefer Jambo. The rooms are smaller, but there (usually) are more food options about in that resort.

Kidani's rooms are hard to beat. I'd love to try the VGF one of these days as I think they may come close.
Another consideration in Kidani's favor is that they have rooms on the lower floors, closer to the animals. Whereas in Jambo they're all on the 5th (and 6th for CL) floor and you have more of a bird's eye view.

The Kidani parking garage is incredible for those hot and/or wet days to get to/from the car. The walk to the elevator can be longer at times if you're the last one back to the hotel, but I'll take it. The only thing that bothers me are the people who hang out in the shadows smoking. It's not the smoking but the omg-there's-a-person-in-the-shadows factor that makes me jump, LOL.


----------



## yaya74

Planning to stay at Kidani this summer. I have been to Jambo House but not Kidani Village. 
1. How do you get to The Mara from Kidani? 
2. What restaurants/shops are currently open at Kidani?
3. Is there a place to fill the refillable mugs at Kidani?

Thanks.


----------



## cmarsh31

Put in an offer on a AKV contract yesterday! Fingers crossed for ROFR. We'll be doubling our small resale & direct points! Ready to move up from studios to 1 and 2 bedroom now that the kids are teens!


----------



## drusba

yaya74 said:


> Planning to stay at Kidani this summer. I have been to Jambo House but not Kidani Village.
> 1. How do you get to The Mara from Kidani?
> 2. What restaurants/shops are currently open at Kidani?
> 3. Is there a place to fill the refillable mugs at Kidani?
> 
> Thanks.



1. In normal times there is a bus that runs constantly (about every 15 minutes) between the front entrance of Jambo and Kidani. Not sure that is running now under covid rules.Taking a park bus that goes from Kidani to Jambo  (and return via Disney Springs bus) or walking (about 1/2 mile front entrance to front entrance) would be the alternatives. Mara is now apparently open but only in the morning.

2. Sanaa (the only restaurant at Kidani) is open.

3. Fill ups at the resort store (Johari Treasures) or Maji Pool Bar.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

I know that Community Hall at Kidani is open (we visited it in October), but I didn't notice then if you could still get shuffleboard or basketball equipment for the outdoor courts.  Are those open?  And do you still get the equipment from Community Hall?  Thanks!

ETA:  And IIRC, the fitness center at Kidani is still open, but not at Jambo , correct?


----------



## myth2001

Reporting in.
First stay as DVC owner: 8/18-25, 8/27-30 AKL value studio 
Hope the restaurants open up before then.


----------



## Elephantay

Could someone tell me why AKL-J seems to be the only resort ( or one of them) not open??


----------



## JETSDAD

Elephantay said:


> Could someone tell me why AKL-J seems to be the only resort ( or one of them) not open??


The Villas are open at Jambo.  The hotel side is closed but there are a bunch of hotels still closed due to lack of demand at this time. They are gradually reopening those.


----------



## Wacat

We just booked a 1 BR at Jambo house for our trip this June. We have never stayed at AKV before. Are we allowed to walk over to Kidani and use their slide and pool? I know you can during normal times but just not sure about COVID.


----------



## twinklebug

Wacat said:


> We just booked a 1 BR at Jambo house for our trip this June. We have never stayed at AKV before. Are we allowed to walk over to Kidani and use their slide and pool? I know you can during normal times but just not sure about COVID.


Absolutely! The two resorts are one, just booked separate. Right now all the open amenities are over at Kidani, you can walk, drive or take the shuttle from the front door over.

Jambo's pool is open and the pool bar is open on weekends from what I'm hearing. But other than that, the quick service, the store, Boma, Jiko and Victoria Lounge are all closed. We don't have a reopening date yet.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

We are in the process of waiting for ROFR.... for AKL. I am so excited. We will have 250 points. First plan book for hopefully Princess Rundisney in 2022. Keeping my fingers crossed there will still be rooms open by the time we done with the whole resale process. This has been my dream resort ever since I toured back in early 2000's during xmas time. I always wanted to stay here, now hopefully we will be owners!!


----------



## Drew729

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> We are in the process of waiting for ROFR.... for AKL. I am so excited. We will have 250 points. First plan book for hopefully Princess Rundisney in 2022. Keeping my fingers crossed there will still be rooms open by the time we done with the whole resale process. This has been my dream resort ever since I toured back in early 2000's during xmas time. I always wanted to stay here, now hopefully we will be owners!!



There should be availability but just FYI the pool at Kidani will be closed Jan- April. Jambo pool will still be open. Just wanted to pass that along.


----------



## Elephantay

Drew729 said:


> There should be availability but just FYI the pool at Kidani will be closed Jan- April. Jambo pool will still be open. Just wanted to pass that along.


Next year?


----------



## Drew729

Elephantay said:


> Next year?


Yes. 2022


----------



## Elephantay

Oh no! thanks


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Drew729 said:


> There should be availability but just FYI the pool at Kidani will be closed Jan- April. Jambo pool will still be open. Just wanted to pass that along.


Yep I am soo sad about that, I was going to try for Jambo house because of that..... maybe if other rooms at other resort have studio availability I might try them. But I really wanted my first stay as a DVC owner be at my home resort. We shall see.... still need to get the points to do anything though.


----------



## Elephantay

We always stay at Jambo, but that means big crowds at the pool


----------



## twinklebug

Elephantay said:


> We always stay at Jambo, but that means big crowds at the pool


I'm pretty sure the crowds will be low to nonexistent in January and February.  March and April will be the more crowded times.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Does anyone happen to know when the next refurbishment is for AKV? I was just wondering. I do know Boulder Ridge is next after completion of Saratoga Springs.


----------



## bluecastle

I am planning a trip for February 2022 with my DH, DD and her husband,and my DGD who will be 2 and a half and going on her first trip to WDW. We have stayed, (cash reservations),  in 2BR villas and love them! We decided this trip will be more resort-centric with less time spent in the parks, so we would like to try either Jambo or Kidani. 
At first I assumed we would try for Kidani: closer to animals if on lower floor, larger square footage, extra bathroom, and first bus stop. Then I watched a video and noticed that in the dedicated 2BR the beds in the 2nd BR are high up.  We would prefer the sleeper couch in the lock-off for our granddaughter. I know that all the 2BR in Boma are lock-offs, so that would guarantee we get one. 
I guess my question is, can you help me figure out which one to try for? Are there more children's activities, assuming they bring them back by then, at Jambo? We don't need to have the animals close up since we will be hanging out at both and exploring the viewing areas. I also liked the kitchen set up in Jambo. Which villas are newer? 
Also, how do I even book a 2BR at Jambo online? Do I book a 1BR and a studio since they don't list 2BRs as an option? Should I call instead? 
Thanks for any advice, info, and opinions!!


----------



## limace

Jambo lists two bedrooms online? Not sure why they aren’t showing for you h less they aren’t available.


----------



## twinklebug

bluecastle said:


> I am planning a trip for February 2022 with my DH, DD and her husband,and my DGD who will be 2 and a half and going on her first trip to WDW. We have stayed, (cash reservations),  in 2BR villas and love them! We decided this trip will be more resort-centric with less time spent in the parks, so we would like to try either Jambo or Kidani.
> At first I assumed we would try for Kidani: closer to animals if on lower floor, larger square footage, extra bathroom, and first bus stop. Then I watched a video and noticed that in the dedicated 2BR the beds in the 2nd BR are high up.  We would prefer the sleeper couch in the lock-off for our granddaughter. I know that all the 2BR in Boma are lock-offs, so that would guarantee we get one.
> I guess my question is, can you help me figure out which one to try for? Are there more children's activities, assuming they bring them back by then, at Jambo? We don't need to have the animals close up since we will be hanging out at both and exploring the viewing areas. I also liked the kitchen set up in Jambo. Which villas are newer?
> Also, how do I even book a 2BR at Jambo online? Do I book a 1BR and a studio since they don't list 2BRs as an option? Should I call instead?
> Thanks for any advice, info, and opinions!!


Are you an owner, renting points or going through Disney/Travel agency to book?

On the DVC member website we book according to which unit we'd like: a studio, 1 br, 2 br, grandvilla. Then by category: standard, savanna. Example: to book a dedicated unit at Kidani you'll see lock off or just not listed, meaning dedicated. Sounds like you want the lock off.



I've never seen what is on the Disney version.

Wish I could help you with the decision between Jambo and Kidani, they're both amazing. As has been mentioned, the pool will be closed at Kidani if that is a concern. February is typically chilly though.


----------



## Somnia

Elephantay said:


> Could someone tell me why AKL-J seems to be the only resort ( or one of them) not open??



When we were there in February I talked to some staff at Jambo and their belief is Jambo will open later than almost most others due to the large amount of international staff they always had and currently can't have.


----------



## Drew729

bluecastle said:


> I am planning a trip for February 2022 with my DH, DD and her husband,and my DGD who will be 2 and a half and going on her first trip to WDW. We have stayed, (cash reservations),  in 2BR villas and love them! We decided this trip will be more resort-centric with less time spent in the parks, so we would like to try either Jambo or Kidani.
> At first I assumed we would try for Kidani: closer to animals if on lower floor, larger square footage, extra bathroom, and first bus stop. Then I watched a video and noticed that in the dedicated 2BR the beds in the 2nd BR are high up.  We would prefer the sleeper couch in the lock-off for our granddaughter. I know that all the 2BR in Boma are lock-offs, so that would guarantee we get one.
> I guess my question is, can you help me figure out which one to try for? Are there more children's activities, assuming they bring them back by then, at Jambo? We don't need to have the animals close up since we will be hanging out at both and exploring the viewing areas. I also liked the kitchen set up in Jambo. Which villas are newer?
> Also, how do I even book a 2BR at Jambo online? Do I book a 1BR and a studio since they don't list 2BRs as an option? Should I call instead?
> Thanks for any advice, info, and opinions!!



I think the issue is that if booking cash that only Kidani has available rooms as Jambo is open but only for DVC stays.


----------



## Starwind

limace said:


> Jambo lists two bedrooms online? Not sure why they aren’t showing for you h less they aren’t available.



On the Canadian Disney site at least, right now it doesn't show the 2 bedrooms as in the listings for cash reservations [understanding none are bookable at all, but that is a separate issue]. See



No idea if this is normal or a glitch in their system.

SW


----------



## limace

Ah. DVC focused thread here and that’s completely different inventory.


----------



## dhorner233

Starwind said:


> On the Canadian Disney site at least, right now it doesn't show the 2 bedrooms as in the listings for cash reservations [understanding none are bookable at all, but that is a separate issue]. See
> 
> View attachment 561060
> 
> No idea if this is normal or a glitch in their system.
> 
> SW



I don't think AKL/AKV is open to cash customers yet. Just DVC members paying with points.


----------



## Starwind

dhorner233 said:


> I don't think AKL/AKV is open to cash customers yet. Just DVC members paying with points.



You are correct, it isn't [ETA: at Jambo; Kidani is]. My point was to show that for cash reservations (which can't be made, but you can see the room types that would be available if one could make them) they don't even list 2 bedrooms as an option for Jambo.

SW


----------



## Eldon32

AKV is open to cash customers; Disney still owns 2% of every resort + breakage to collect income.

I found availability 9/12 - 9/12


----------



## bluecastle

Eldon32 said:


> AKV is open to cash customers; Disney still owns 2% of every resort + breakage to collect income.
> 
> I found availability 9/12 - 9/12
> View attachment 561428


I think this is Kidani, not Jambo. I tried that date for Jambo and there was no availability, at least no 2BR on the list.


----------



## jade1

So is Jambo House itself open? I know the pool is, but are the internal shops/dining open?

Ah found what I needed. Reserved Kidani for this weekend. Thought that pool was closed but its next Jan.


----------



## lolcatparty

Just got back from a jambo stay last week. To my surprise buses were running and Mara was open!


----------



## scottb8888

lolcatparty said:


> Just got back from a jambo stay last week. To my surprise buses were running and Mara was open!



Heading there in May.  Was Boma open?  Any word about when it reopens?


----------



## Debbie Jean

lolcatparty said:


> Just got back from a jambo stay last week. To my surprise buses were running and Mara was open!


Mara is open breakfast only very limited menu. See the Disney website or MDE. Buses have been running since the resort reopened last year for DVC.

As others have pointed out, it is highly unlikely that anything else at Jambo, restaurants, stores, etc. will reopen until the resort side reopens... no date announced and would not expect it anytime soon.

Was there last fall and arrive again on Thursday so the “lack” of services is not an issue for me. But I enjoy the peacefulness lol


----------



## Raven01

I went to AKL Jambo earlier this month.  I LOVED the half-closed aspect.  I used doordash for in room food and did a grocery order.

In comparing Jambo to Kidani, I wanted to mention something I have not seen discussed.  The pool at Jambo is larger, with a smaller slide.  Kidani is smaller, with a larger slide, and a water play area.

Both pools are gated, but I much preferred the Jambo set up for my DD4.  There are plenty of places in Kidani's pool to get lost.  Jambo's slide is on it's on island - I easily set up each morning by the slide.  My DD was able to slide, exit, and slide again without the need for me to constantly monitor her status.  I could stay in the pool and watch her with ease.

In Kidani, the slide steps are on the path with other things, so easier to get confused for smaller children.  I cannot see my child from the pool, but need to wait by the pool to monitor her in the water.  At one point, it had a long line and I was not sure WHAT to do, since I couldn't see her and needed to confirm where she was.  There is no closed circuit television to monitor the status at the top.  So I basically stayed at the side of the pool, would follow her to the slide steps, then return to my post.  It was not enjoyable for me.

I just liked Jambo all the way around, but of course that may be because it was quiet.  We were the only ones in the pool at one point.  I had a standard DVC studio that had a savanna view.  I woke up to giraffes each morning.  I absolutely loved it.


----------



## GiaR

scottb8888 said:


> Heading there in May.  Was Boma open?  Any word about when it reopens?


Not Boma, but the Disney website now currently lists the hours of the  Uzima Springs Pool Bar @ Jambo as 11a-9p daily instead of just weekends. And there is limited food service.


----------



## karen4546

GiaR said:


> Not Boma, but the Disney website now currently lists the hours of the  Uzima Springs Pool Bar @ Jambo as 11a-9p daily instead of just weekends. And there is limited food service.


My husband will be happy!  He loves hanging out down there chatting the bartenders up... runs up a pretty big tab down there lol. 

See ya in 5 days.


----------



## DeeBee3

Those of you who have been there over the last month or so, how are the buses running? Thinking of taking advantage of the calm atmosphere but do want to get to the parks at some point.


----------



## bluecastle

Raven01 said:


> I went to AKL Jambo earlier this month.  I LOVED the half-closed aspect.  I used doordash for in room food and did a grocery order.
> 
> In comparing Jambo to Kidani, I wanted to mention something I have not seen discussed.  The pool at Jambo is larger, with a smaller slide.  Kidani is smaller, with a larger slide, and a water play area.
> 
> Both pools are gated, but I much preferred the Jambo set up for my DD4.  There are plenty of places in Kidani's pool to get lost.  Jambo's slide is on it's on island - I easily set up each morning by the slide.  My DD was able to slide, exit, and slide again without the need for me to constantly monitor her status.  I could stay in the pool and watch her with ease.
> 
> In Kidani, the slide steps are on the path with other things, so easier to get confused for smaller children.  I cannot see my child from the pool, but need to wait by the pool to monitor her in the water.  At one point, it had a long line and I was not sure WHAT to do, since I couldn't see her and needed to confirm where she was.  There is no closed circuit television to monitor the status at the top.  So I basically stayed at the side of the pool, would follow her to the slide steps, then return to my post.  It was not enjoyable for me.
> 
> I just liked Jambo all the way around, but of course that may be because it was quiet.  We were the only ones in the pool at one point.  I had a standard DVC studio that had a savanna view.  I woke up to giraffes each morning.  I absolutely loved it.


Thank you! This makes me feel much better about our Kidani stay with our 2.7 year old granddaughter in February 2022 when their pool is closed. I have requested a location closer to Jambo in case we want to walk to that pool. I know there's a shuttle, but I'd rather walk to and from a pool. Who knows if we'll even have pool weather! But, thanks for your detailed descriptions. This was very helpful information!


----------



## thebigman65

Hey All.....well its been a long year, but with Vaccines in the near future and things looking better, we are starting the early stages of planning a family vacation for April 2022.  There will be 8 of us total including a 2 year old.  I was wondering what you think the chances are of getting 2x2 bedrooms on the CL level at 11 months?  I can't remember which room category books up quickly on CL.  If not we will like just go with 2x2 bedroom savanna view.  Want to make this a special trip as it has been Nov of 2019 since we last went!


----------



## myth2001

thebigman65 said:


> Hey All.....well its been a long year, but with Vaccines in the near future and things looking better, we are starting the early stages of planning a family vacation for April 2022.  There will be 8 of us total including a 2 year old.  I was wondering what you think the chances are of getting 2x2 bedrooms on the CL level at 11 months?  I can't remember which room category books up quickly on CL.  If not we will like just go with 2x2 bedroom savanna view.  Want to make this a special trip as it has been Nov of 2019 since we last went!



I would guess that would be extremely difficult.
2 bedroom essentially require studio and 1 bedroom to be both available.


----------



## msm1444

Just passed ROFR! Hello neighbors!


----------



## karen4546

thebigman65 said:


> Hey All.....well its been a long year, but with Vaccines in the near future and things looking better, we are starting the early stages of planning a family vacation for April 2022.  There will be 8 of us total including a 2 year old.  I was wondering what you think the chances are of getting 2x2 bedrooms on the CL level at 11 months?  I can't remember which room category books up quickly on CL.  If not we will like just go with 2x2 bedroom savanna view.  Want to make this a special trip as it has been Nov of 2019 since we last went!


2br CL will be difficult.  It is not unheard of to get a 1br though.  I have gotten the CL studio but had to cancel, so it is possible.  Good Luck !


----------



## karen4546

msm1444 said:


> Just passed ROFR! Hello neighbors!


 
What is the going price resale right now if you don't mind telling?  I NEED more points and since we bought direct for the first 2 contracts, I think we will be resale from now on.  Also, any tips for resale?


----------



## msm1444

karen4546 said:


> What is the going price resale right now if you don't mind telling?  I NEED more points and since we bought direct for the first 2 contracts, I think we will be resale from now on.  Also, any tips for resale?


We paid $129 per point for a 160 point contract with 160 2020 points banked into 2021.


----------



## myth2001

karen4546 said:


> What is the going price resale right now if you don't mind telling?  I NEED more points and since we bought direct for the first 2 contracts, I think we will be resale from now on.  Also, any tips for resale?



You can also check in the first post of ROFR thread here, the ones that passed for AKL seem to be anywhere from 98.34 to to $139, mainly around $110 per point
https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3821777/


----------



## Dawg74

We are impatiently waiting to join you all at our new home at AKL.  . Waiting fingers crossed  to pass through ROFR .  We love AKL !!


----------



## Tattylou

Can you tell me about the value studios at AKL? What makes them different from the standard view studios?
How hard are the value ones to get on a busy week (school vacation president’s day week in Feb to be precise)?
They show as 88 points for the week on the 2022 chart, which would be perfect for every other year with 50 point contract. The standard are 116, which would require some one time use points or borrowing.
I see a AKL 50 point with a use year that works for me for resale available now. I’m just considering my options and if AK makes sense to try for my first small contract.
I’ve been obsessing over and researching DVC for a month now. I think I need an intervention.
Thank you!


----------



## limace

They are really hard to get in a typical (non-Covid) year, though not impossible. There are only 10. I think-and you’ll also be competing against anyone booking a 2bedroom as they are all lock offs.


----------



## JETSDAD

There are actually 18 Value Studios but yes, they can be quite difficult to get at any time of year as there are a lot of people competing for them due to the point cost.  They are a bit smaller than the other rooms (approx 3 ft shorter).


----------



## Tattylou

limace said:


> They are really hard to get in a typical (non-Covid) year, though not impossible. There are only 10. I think-and you’ll also be competing against anyone booking a 2bedroom as they are all lock offs.





JETSDAD said:


> There are actually 18 Value Studios but yes, they can be quite difficult to get at any time of year as there are a lot of people competing for them due to the point cost.  They are a bit smaller than the other rooms (approx 3 ft shorter).



oh wow- that is not a lot, ok good to know.  thank you


----------



## Splashboat

Tattylou said:


> oh wow- that is not a lot, ok good to know.  thank you


There's actually less value studios available because as people book 2 bedrooms, it takes away available studios.


----------



## drusba

Tattylou said:


> oh wow- that is not a lot, ok good to know.  thank you



Of the 18 value studios, 8 are dedicated (not part of a 2BR). As to size, they are about 315 sq ft, approximately 45 sq ft smaller than other studios at AKV. They go quickly art 11 months out year round. For Presidents' Day week, they are typically booked full in less than 1/2 second after 8 a.m. at 11 months out.

You should note that the club level studios (and thus also the 2BRs) go just as fast. Even the value and club level 1BRs have such an 11-month issue about half the year.  One should not purchase AKV with the intent to usually get a value or club level room, because you will usually be disappointed. No other rooms at AKV have any 11-month issue


----------



## shaunacb

Tattylou said:


> Can you tell me about the value studios at AKL? What makes them different from the standard view studios?
> How hard are the value ones to get on a busy week (school vacation president’s day week in Feb to be precise)?
> They show as 88 points for the week on the 2022 chart, which would be perfect for every other year with 50 point contract. The standard are 116, which would require some one time use points or borrowing.
> I see a AKL 50 point with a use year that works for me for resale available now. I’m just considering my options and if AK makes sense to try for my first small contract.
> I’ve been obsessing over and researching DVC for a month now. I think I need an intervention.
> Thank you!


If you are thinking Feb 2022, the value studios are already 100% booked. By the time you get your resale points loaded, you’d be looking at standard or Savannah view for 2022. For 2023 and beyond, it is difficult but possible to book at 11 months out at 8 am EST on the dot many times of the year. But it’s probably smart to plan to borrow enough points for standard view. Also I’m not sure how many kids you have or if you plan on expanding your family, but a family of 5 cannot fit in any studio at AKV, or in a value 1-bedroom. You’d need to book standard/Savannah view 1-bedroom or the elusive value 2-bedroom if you had 3 kids once the youngest is over 3 years old.


----------



## Tattylou

shaunacb said:


> If you are thinking Feb 2022, the value studios are already 100% booked. By the time you get your resale points loaded, you’d be looking at standard or Savannah view for 2022. For 2023 and beyond, it is difficult but possible to book at 11 months out at 8 am EST on the dot many times of the year. But it’s probably smart to plan to borrow enough points for standard view. Also I’m not sure how many kids you have or if you plan on expanding your family, but a family of 5 cannot fit in any studio at AKV, or in a value 1-bedroom. You’d need to book standard/Savannah view 1-bedroom or the elusive value 2-bedroom if you had 3 kids once the youngest is over 3 years old.



I am actually all booked for CBR for Feb 2022, so I was thinking down the road. 
I only have two kids and I’m definitely not having anymore! I’m well past baby ages and good with never going back to that lol


----------



## Tattylou

Splashboat said:


> There's actually less value studios available because as people book 2 bedrooms, it takes away available studios.





drusba said:


> Of the 18 value studios, 8 are dedicated (not part of a 2BR). As to size, they are about 315 sq ft, approximately 45 sq ft smaller than other studios at AKV. They go quickly art 11 months out year round. For Presidents' Day week, they are typically booked full in less than 1/2 second after 8 a.m. at 11 months out.
> 
> You should note that the club level studios (and thus also the 2BRs) go just as fast. Even the value and club level 1BRs have such an 11-month issue about half the year.  One should not purchase AKV with the intent to usually get a value or club level room, because you will usually be disappointed. No other rooms at AKV have any 11-month issue



I think I’m going to mosey on over to SSR and OKW threads and inquire about their studio selection at 11 months!!


----------



## myth2001

Tattylou said:


> I think I’m going to mosey on over to SSR and OKW threads and inquire about their studio selection at 11 months!!



SSR and OKW studio probably will not have issue even at 7 month. OKW near hospitality is the only category that might go faster.


----------



## drusba

Tattylou said:


> I think I’m going to mosey on over to SSR and OKW threads and inquire about their studio selection at 11 months!!



Between SSR and OKW, there is only one room category that has an 11-month issue, where the rooms can fill within moments after the 11-month window opens. Those rooms are the OKW Grand Villas  in the near Hospitality House booking category (there are only two), which typically fill year round almost instantly when the 11-month window opens.

As to studios, the ones at SSR are usually available even at 7-months out during the year except for some extremely high demand times during the high demand fall season, e.g., they can disappear before 7-months out for time during the first week of Dec, which is the highest DVC demand week of the year (makes Presidents' week look like the slowest of off-seasons).

At OKW, the studios in the near Hospitality House booking category can fill before 7 months out at various times of the year but otherwise studios are open at 7 months out except for some times during that high demand fall season and possibly for time during the Princess half-marathon weekend in late February.


----------



## igrsod

Tattylou said:


> I think I’m going to mosey on over to SSR and OKW threads and inquire about their studio selection at 11 months!!


At 11 months at those resorts you can get a room easily.  I own at SSR and AKL... I am currently booking a value studio days at a time for the second week in February 2022.  I have been lucky to pick up discarded days as people walk reservations.  Getting a value studio at 11 months is never guaranteed, but I have had good luck over the life of my contract.  But I wouldn't buy at AKL just for that reason.  When we get it we see it as a bonus, but we have enough points to stay at a standard room for a week just in case.
As for the smaller room, it doesn't seem to bother us at all.  We really don't hang out in the room, just shower, sleep and eat breakfast for us.  One nice thing we have found with the value rooms, is their proximity to the lobby.  That is nice considering how long the halls are at Jambo.


----------



## Tattylou

drusba said:


> Of the 18 value studios, 8 are dedicated (not part of a 2BR). As to size, they are about 315 sq ft, approximately 45 sq ft smaller than other studios at AKV. They go quickly art 11 months out year round. For Presidents' Day week, they are typically booked full in less than 1/2 second after 8 a.m. at 11 months out.
> 
> You should note that the club level studios (and thus also the 2BRs) go just as fast. Even the value and club level 1BRs have such an 11-month issue about half the year.  One should not purchase AKV with the intent to usually get a value or club level room, because you will usually be disappointed. No other rooms at AKV have any 11-month issue


Is a club level studio the same as a standard or is that something else? How hard is it to get a standard studio at 11 months on a busy week?


----------



## myth2001

Tattylou said:


> Is a club level studio the same as a standard or is that something else? How hard is it to get a standard studio at 11 months on a busy week?



Club level studio is said to be even harder to get than value studio.
Standard studio is relatively easy to get at AKL.


----------



## JETSDAD

Tattylou said:


> Is a club level studio the same as a standard or is that something else? How hard is it to get a standard studio at 11 months on a busy week?


Standard studios are easy to book at 11 months. Club level is different.  There are only 5 lock offs total.


----------



## myth2001

myth2001 said:


> Club level studio is said to be even harder to get than value studio.
> Standard studio is relatively easy to get at AKL.



PS, just to add club level is not operational during COVID time yet. (You will be refunded the points  difference to standard if it is not operational at the time of your stay)
So if you are seeing more club studio availability than you expect currently, that is the reason.


----------



## Tattylou

@JETSDAD and @myth2001 

Perfect - thank you!


----------



## drusba

Tattylou said:


> Is a club level studio the same as a standard or is that something else? How hard is it to get a standard studio at 11 months on a busy week?



Club level studios are same size as standard and savanna view studios.  There are only five club level studios, all on the sixth floor above the lobby at Jambo. Club level rooms require significantly more points than savanna view because you get concierge services, including a lounge for drinks and snack like foods. Those also get daily housekeeping.

Both savanna and standard view studios are easy to get at 11-months out and for some time thereafter. Jambo studios tend to fill quicker than Kidani studios. During the low to moderate demand season which runs from the Monday after marathon weekend in Jan to late Sep, Kidani savanna view studios are usually open at 7-months out except possibly for the Princess Half-Marathon weekend in Feb (that weekend is highest demand time that exists at the WDW DVC resorts between mid-Jan and late Sep), Kidani standards also are open about 80% of the time in that season. Jambo standard views are usually open about 40% of the time and savanna about 65%.

During the high to extremely high demand time that exists between late Sep and marathon weekend in Jan, the Jambo standard and savanna view studios are usually booked for multiple days a week before 7 months out. The Kidani standard studios also much of the time but somewhat less than Jambo, while the Kidani savanna studios fill before 7 months out usually only during the extremely high demand times -- the Thurs before Columbus Day through the second weekend after Columbus Day, Wine and Dine race weekend in early part of Nov, the last weekend of Food & Wine in mid-Nov, Thanksgiving week, first and second week of Dec, Dec 23 to Jan 2, and the Wed to Sun of marathon weekend in Jan.


----------



## Cheburashka

Here are some pics from my stay at Kidani this week.


----------



## Tattylou

Ok I’m back again- lol. 
You all have been so helpful.
 Are savannah view studios difficult to get on busy weeks at 11 months? At  7 months?


----------



## Tattylou

Cheburashka said:


> Here are some pics from my stay at Kidani this week.
> View attachment 563844
> 
> 
> View attachment 563845



Wow- these are the kind of pictures that bring me back to wanting to buy at AK instead of SSR. Was this from your room?!


----------



## drusba

Tattylou said:


> Ok I’m back again- lol.
> You all have been so helpful.
> Are savannah view studios difficult to get on busy weeks at 11 months? At  7 months?



My post, no. 3,954 above, provides the answer to that question. DVC has developed over the years, two seasons at WDW, the low to moderate demand season that runs from the Monday after marathon weekend in Jan to late Sep, and the high to extremely high demand season that runs from late Sep to marathon weekend in Jan. The demand levels between those two seasons is like the difference between night and day, So when a seasoned member speaks of "busy weeks," he is referring mainly to all the weeks in that fall to early Jan season.

During the low to moderate season, the Princess half-marathon weekend is the highest demand time when rooms fill quicker than they do even for Easter or July 4 time. But the quickness for which rooms fill for that weekend is dwarfed by every week in the late Sep to marathon weekend in Jan period. For 2021, the high demand season added the MK 50th beginning Oct 1. Within 30 seconds after the 11-month window opened for Sep 30, 2021, every room that exists at BLT -- studios, 1BRs, 2BRs, and GVs -- filled for both Sep 30 and Oct 1. VGF 1BRs are usually open even at 7-months out in the low to moderate season. In the first week of Dec, they sometimes fill within minutes after the 11-month window opens.

Thus, when evaluating reserving times, the focus is mainly between the two different seasons. AKV savanna and standard view studios are usually easy to get at 11-months out year round, although there is some risk the standard views could fill very quickly in the morning at 11-months out for the first week of Dec. Kidani savanna view studios are usually open throughout the low to moderate season at 7-months out, with a risk otherwise during the Princess half-marathon weekend. Kidani standard views are also open many weeks during the low to moderate season although they can fill at times. Jambo standard views are more difficult during the low to moderate season and its savanna views, although usually open more times than standard, can still have an issue during many of the weeks of the low to moderate season.  During the high demand season, both Jambo studios and Kidani standard studios have a significant risk of filling multiple days a week before the 7-month window opens; Kidani savanna views have a better chance except during the extremely high demand time that I mentioned in the prior post.


----------



## Tattylou

drusba said:


> My post, no. 3,954 above, provides the answer to that question. DVC has developed over the years, two seasons at WDW, the low to moderate demand season that runs from the Monday after marathon weekend in Jan to late Sep, and the high to extremely high demand season that runs from late Sep to marathon weekend in Jan. The demand levels between those two seasons is like the difference between night and day, So when a seasoned member speaks of "busy weeks," he is referring mainly to all the weeks in that fall to early Jan season.
> 
> During the low to moderate season, the Princess half-marathon weekend is the highest demand time when rooms fill quicker than they do even for Easter or July 4 time. But the quickness for which rooms fill for that weekend is dwarfed by every week in the late Sep to marathon weekend in Jan period. For 2021, the high demand season added the MK 50th beginning Oct 1. Within 30 seconds after the 11-month window opened for Sep 30, 2021, every room that exists at BLT -- studios, 1BRs, 2BRs, and GVs -- filled for both Sep 30 and Oct 1. VGF 1BRs are usually open even at 7-months out in the low to moderate season. In the first week of Dec, they sometimes fill within minutes after the 11-month window opens.
> 
> Thus, when evaluating reserving times, the focus is mainly between the two different seasons. AKV savanna and standard view studios are usually easy to get at 11-months out year round, although there is some risk the standard views could fill very quickly in the morning at 11-months out for the first week of Dec. Kidani savanna view studios are usually open throughout the low to moderate season at 7-months out, with a risk otherwise during the Princess half-marathon weekend. Kidani standard views are also open many weeks during the low to moderate season although they can fill at times. Jambo standard views are more difficult during the low to moderate season and its savanna views, although usually open more times than standard, can still have an issue during many of the weeks of the low to moderate season.  During the high demand season, both Jambo studios and Kidani standard studios have a significant risk of filling multiple days a week before the 7-month window opens; Kidani savanna views have a better chance except during the extremely high demand time that I mentioned in the prior post.



oh sorry I missed that in the earlier message, thanks so much!!


----------



## igrsod

Tattylou said:


> Wow- these are the kind of pictures that bring me back to wanting to buy at AK instead of SSR. Was this from your room?!


I honestly think your heart is at AKL.  I say buy here.  You will love it.  It's a little more expensive than SSR for your initial investment, but the ability to book and stay here at 11 months out will offset that I'm sure.


----------



## Tattylou

igrsod said:


> I honestly think your heart is at AKL.  I say buy here.  You will love it.  It's a little more expensive than SSR for your initial investment, but the ability to book and stay here at 11 months out will offset that I'm sure.



I talked to my husband last night and he is on board to buy, but wants to wait to see how all this covid stuff pans out over the next 6 months or so.I don’t think he has much preference in where we buy. So I have time to explore options and maybe save more to get more points. I do love love love the option of savannah view at AKL. I’m booked for CBR for Feb 2022 and was considering maybe renting points at AKL instead, but the pool refurbishment deters me bc my kids will swim (even if it’s chilly for Florida, it’ll be “warm” to us in Feb). I’m also a little nervous to rent now with covid bc a package through Disney is easy to cancel.


----------



## igrsod

Tattylou said:


> I talked to my husband last night and he is on board to buy, but wants to wait to see how all this covid stuff pans out over the next 6 months or so.I don’t think he has much preference in where we buy. So I have time to explore options and maybe save more to get more points. I do love love love the option of savannah view at AKL. I’m booked for CBR for Feb 2022 and was considering maybe renting points at AKL instead, but the pool refurbishment deters me bc my kids will swim (even if it’s chilly for Florida, it’ll be “warm” to us in Feb). I’m also a little nervous to rent now with covid bc a package through Disney is easy to cancel.


That all makes sense.... I would be hesitant to rent until the covid era is behind us.  
You will love the Savannah view rooms.  That's how I got my hubby to agree to buying DVC, he LOVES waking up to the giraffes.  In fact it's hard to get him moving and out of the room in the morning.  I can't count the number of times he has said... you guys go ahead, I will catch up later.  
Saving up for more points is a great idea too.  That way you will always be able to book what you want.  

Good luck. Can't wait to see what you decide to do.


----------



## Cheburashka

Tattylou said:


> Wow- these are the kind of pictures that bring me back to wanting to buy at AK instead of SSR. Was this from your room?!


No, this was from one of the central porch viewing areas with rocking chairs.  I could see these animals from my room, but not quite as close up, as I was 4th floor and at the far side of the building.  It was still a good view from my balcony, though.

Keep in mind before buying that not all savanna views include giraffes, zebras or ankole cattle.  A fair percent of savanna views are of the small, chain link fence ringed Pembe savanna, which has more modest animals.  I was placed there first, then asked to move, and was moved on the second day. Yes, the Sunset savanna view was worth the hassle of a second day move.

I would always choose AKV over SSR, regardless of your room's view, though.  As my pictures show, there are plenty of great views in the public areas of the resort.


----------



## Cinderella072004

Does anyone know if room service is available at Jambo now ? Wasn’t sure and can’t seem to find the information for Covid room service  Thanks !


----------



## matthew517

We get to return home in May for 8 nights.  Can't wait to sit out on the balcony and watch the animals.  AKV is absolutely the best Resort.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Tattylou said:


> I talked to my husband last night and he is on board to buy, but wants to wait to see how all this covid stuff pans out over the next 6 months or so.I don’t think he has much preference in where we buy. So I have time to explore options and maybe save more to get more points. I do love love love the option of savannah view at AKL. I’m booked for CBR for Feb 2022 and was considering maybe renting points at AKL instead, but the pool refurbishment deters me bc my kids will swim (even if it’s chilly for Florida, it’ll be “warm” to us in Feb). I’m also a little nervous to rent now with covid bc a package through Disney is easy to cancel.



I understand his desire to be cautious, but I don't recommend that you wait too long.  There was no significant price drop for AKL right through the COVID problems of the last year, and it is unlikely that prices will be depressed as a result of COVID in the near future. 

In other words, I don't expect prices to go down significantly, and they will, in fact, probably increase some.

I was disappointed prices DIDN'T DROP, since I had money saved and was ready to pick up more, through a 'great deal.'  But the deal never came.

My daughter bought 250 points right at the start of COVID.COVID hit and finished it after the start of the Pandemic and I remember thinking that maybe she would have done better to wait.  But the price never again went as low as the deal that she got.


----------



## ITGirl50

Tattylou said:


> I talked to my husband last night and he is on board to buy, but wants to wait to see how all this covid stuff pans out over the next 6 months or so.I don’t think he has much preference in where we buy. So I have time to explore options and maybe save more to get more points. I do love love love the option of savannah view at AKL. I’m booked for CBR for Feb 2022 and was considering maybe renting points at AKL instead, but the pool refurbishment deters me bc my kids will swim (even if it’s chilly for Florida, it’ll be “warm” to us in Feb). I’m also a little nervous to rent now with covid bc a package through Disney is easy to cancel.


I think it’s a great idea to rent. We bought our first contract in 2007, but that’s after we rented two years in a row. We knew after renting it was the right decision for us. If DH thinks prices will go down in 6 months, they won’t. Disney keeps the direct pricing high and only raises the price. Every time they raise the price, people who already own think they are crazy, but people keep buying. Direct pricing affects resale price because Disney will buy back low priced resale properties so they can resale at a higher price.


----------



## Tattylou

ITGirl50 said:


> I think it’s a great idea to rent. We bought our first contract in 2007, but that’s after we rented two years in a row. We knew after renting it was the right decision for us. If DH thinks prices will go down in 6 months, they won’t. Disney keeps the direct pricing high and only raises the price. Every time they raise the price, people who already own think they are crazy, but people keep buying. Direct pricing affects resale price because Disney will buy back low priced resale properties so they can resale at a higher price.


He doesn’t think prices will go down. He just doesn’t want to commit to travel for x many years during all this covid crap. I need to respect where he is at bc it’s his money too.


----------



## sndral

Tattylou said:


> I talked to my husband last night and he is on board to buy, but wants to wait to see how all this covid stuff pans out over the next 6 months or so.I don’t think he has much preference in where we buy. So I have time to explore options and maybe save more to get more points. I do love love love the option of savannah view at AKL. I’m booked for CBR for Feb 2022 and was considering maybe renting points at AKL instead, but the pool refurbishment deters me bc my kids will swim (even if it’s chilly for Florida, it’ll be “warm” to us in Feb). I’m also a little nervous to rent now with covid bc a package through Disney is easy to cancel.


In your situation it sounds like renting to stay before you buy is a great idea. I stayed at AKV in a villa before I committed to buying my first DVC contract there. In my case Disney had some great cash discounts, so I did that rather than renting. I truly hope that by next February things will have normalized, but we can’t predict the future.
There are 2 pools at AKV and the one at Jambo will be open, if you are in Kidani it’s a 10 minute walk or a short bus/shuttle ride to the Jambo pool - but my recollection from many years ago when I stayed at CBR was that getting to the main CBR feature pool was a hike from my ‘island,’ although the island’s smaller pool was closer.
If you opt to test drive AKV before you buy DVC, the next question is would you prefer to stay in Kidani or Jambo? As Drusba notes Jambo fills faster than Kidani, there are far fewer villas in Jambo. This is my biased, personal list of pros and cons between the two. Note these days I opt for Jambo standard view to save points and hope for a ‘partial’ savanna view 
Kidani positives:
Villas larger than Jambo’s, 1 br. & above have an extra bathroom
Savanna view can be better as there are villas on all floors & Sunset savanna is the largest of AKV’s savannas
Park busses pick up & drop off at Kidani first
Can get dedicated two bedroom villas, which gives you 2 ‘real’ beds in the second bedroom, rather than 1 bed & sleeper sofa configuration of the lock offs
Parking underneath = can park closer to villa
Love Sanaa & it’s Sunset savanna views
Kidani negatives:
Small lobby/store (some see the quieter atmosphere as a plus, tho’)
Savanna views can end up w/ a view of the small no giraffe Pembe savanna
Standard views can face the front of the building
No true quick service venue
Villas at the end of the hallways are a hike to the lobby
Jambo positives:
Beautiful lobby, large store - feels like what it is, a nice hotel
Savanna views face one of the 3 large savannas, Sunset, Arusha, or Uzima.
More dinning choices (when open) Mara quick service, Boma buffet, and Jiko signature dinning, pool bar and Victoria Springs bar.
Standard view can have a partial savanna view 



 if you want to save points you won’t have a view of the parking lot - the worst would be a roof+pool view, which is still ok IMO
Jambo negatives:
All villas on the 5th floor (except Club on 6th) so you look down on the animals
Villas at the end of Zebra/Kudu trails a bit of a hike to the lobby & end of Kudu trail a hike to the pool & Mara


----------



## ITGirl50

Tattylou said:


> He doesn’t think prices will go down. He just doesn’t want to commit to travel for x many years during all this covid crap. I need to respect where he is at bc it’s his money too.


Totally makes sense. I think renting is a great way to use DVC without making a full commitment until you are sure.


----------



## Somnia

Well I'm convinced my wait list for Jambo probably won't happen for early December with how sold out DVC is (not shocking at all due to COVID points and for me 100% forgetting to book at the 11th month mark, I booked 2 days later lol). 

I love Kidani though so it's not an issue.


----------



## TLPL

sndral said:


> Standard view can have a partial savanna view


I am wondering what do you see for those Standard view villas at the end of the Zebra/Kudu trails. Anyone has any pictures from those villas?


----------



## rawisericho

Hi all, I'm not official yet (my contract was sent to ROFR today) but I think I'm decently safe to pass. But assuming that all goes through, my wife and I will be owners with AKV as our home resort!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Pre-COVID, where would you go to see Movies under the stars at AKL? Did they do them poolside? Coming up with some activity ideas in the hope they return before long


----------



## ksromack

Enjoying reading this thread as we have a 2 night stay booked at Kidani in 2 months.  Question!  How far is the walk from the Timon elevator (approx) to The Mara? I tried mapping it from my maps app but according to that app you can’t get there from Kidani, lol! Is there a walkway or would you walk along the road? We’ve only stayed at Jambo House before and took a Disney bus from AK for a lunch ADR at that time and we must have returned to the park afterwards because I don’t recall taking an internal bus at all


----------



## drusba

^Front entrance to front entrance is about 1/2 mile. The Timon elevator is not overly far from the front entrance, a little more than a 1/10th of a mile, and it is about half that to a doorway that leads to the walkway that takes you to the bus station and, if you continue walking, ultimately to Jambo. There is walkway in front of the Kidani building, and at one point you need to cross  a side road to another walkway that is part of Jambo.

The Timon elevator is on the south wing of Kidani. If your room is anywhere near it, you have three options to get to Jambo. One, you can go to the front entrance area and take a a bus that runs between the front entrances of the two buildings. You can go to the second floor via the Timon elevator and out the doorway to the bus station area and walk from there. Alternatively, you can walk in the other direction from your room (rather than towards the Timon elevator and lobby) to the Zazu elevator, the last elevator on that south wing of Kidani and go down to street level from that elevator and walk over to Jambo.


----------



## Starwind

ksromack said:


> Enjoying reading this thread as we have a 2 night stay booked at Kidani in 2 months.  Question!  How far is the walk from the Timon elevator (approx) to The Mara? I tried mapping it from my maps app but according to that app you can’t get there from Kidani, lol! Is there a walkway or would you walk along the road? We’ve only stayed at Jambo House before and took a Disney bus from AK for a lunch ADR at that time and we must have returned to the park afterwards because I don’t recall taking an internal bus at all



There is a walkway between Kidani and Jambo. Basically a sidewalk that for most of it runs alongside the building alongside parking lots.

See this map of Kidani. To the right side you see the walkway going off to Jambo:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/kidani-map-with-elevators-marked.3558443/#post-60415897
Then see the overall map of the two resorts and you can see that walkway between them:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/DAKLMap.pdf
There is also a bus that goes back and forth between them, lobby to lobby, though I don't know if it is running right now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lee Matthews said:


> Pre-COVID, where would you go to see Movies under the stars at AKL? Did they do them poolside? Coming up with some activity ideas in the hope they return before long



At Jambo it was down in the pool area - usually between the pool and the Flamingo pen.


----------



## rawisericho

KAT4DISNEY said:


> At Jambo it was down in the pool area - usually between the pool and the Flamingo pen.



Also, Kat, are you a corgi owner?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rawisericho said:


> Also, Kat, are you a corgi owner?



Yep!  We had 2 Cardigan Corgis.  It's been a little over 2 years since we said goodbye to our one guy just a couple of months shy of 16.  My Blue cardi is in my profile picture.  He's now 16 1/2.


----------



## rawisericho

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yep!  We had 2 Cardigan Corgis.  It's been a little over 2 years since we said goodbye to our one guy just a couple of months shy of 16.  My Blue cardi is in my profile picture.  He's now 16 1/2.


Awww, my little Pembroke just turned 5 last week.


----------



## limace

Shuttles are running-we took it from Jambo to Kidani and back twice yesterday and waited only a few minutes each time.


----------



## twinklebug

So while Jambo has been closed to the hotel side, strange things have been going on.
Google streetview now has the lobby up... I think we have disembodied people wandering about.  Anyone missing a set of feet? I know where you left them. 



All is fine.


----------



## Bobb_o

Any recommendations for room requests at Jambo Savanna view? We've stayed in a standard before that got us a partial view of Uzima so now it's a decision between Arusha and Sunset. I feel like the main thing is if I'm looking at Arusha I wouldn't want to be near the lobby.


----------



## limace

Just finished a great stay in a 2 bedroom value-waitlisted just a few months ago and came through quickly. After researching, put in a TP room request for even numbered room and ended up in 5116/5114, with a great savannah view. The size of the unit was just fine for the 5 of us, and we found it to be well-designed (though this resort is definitely due for a room rehab). I appreciated that with Jambo so empty, there were no crowds at the pool. 

We saw an ostrich lay an egg, and last night had four giraffes outside our window, so close we could hear them chew. Love this place.


----------



## Wayland10

I’m staying in a two bedroom savanna view Kidani villa in August. Can anyone tell me whether the dishes are disposable right now? I read that the studios only have paper plates and cups - what about the larger units? We’d want to bring real mugs for coffee if they aren’t provided.
Thanks!


----------



## limace

Real plates and cups in our 2 bedroom right now.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

limace said:


> Just finished a great stay in a 2 bedroom value-waitlisted just a few months ago and came through quickly. After researching, put in a TP room request for even numbered room and ended up in 5116/5114, with a great savannah view. The size of the unit was just fine for the 5 of us, and we found it to be well-designed (though this resort is definitely due for a room rehab). I appreciated that with Jambo so empty, there were no crowds at the pool.
> 
> We saw an ostrich lay an egg, and last night had four giraffes outside our window, so close we could hear them chew. Love this place.



AKV had room refurbs 3 or so years ago.  I guess it might be getting to be 4 but it's only 1/2 way thru it's cycle before another.  What was wrong with the room?  Refurb or something maintenance needed to take care of?  We always call on maintenance items.


----------



## limace

I think they just look a bit worn.


----------



## Wayland10

limace said:


> Real plates and cups in our 2 bedroom right now.


Thank you!


----------



## limace

limace said:


> I think they just look a bit worn.


Or maybe dated is the better word. The dark cabinets etc is consistent with theme and I’m fine with it but the dark granite countertops and the terra cotta tile in bathrooms feels very 90s to me.


----------



## disneygal55

If studios at AKV Jambo only have disposable cups, plates and cutlery can you request several ceramic cups and plates and glasses form Housekeeping?
I love drinking my morning coffee from a real coffee cup!


----------



## twinklebug

disneygal55 said:


> If studios at AKV Jambo only have disposable cups, plates and cutlery can you request several ceramic cups and plates and glasses form Housekeeping?
> I love drinking my morning coffee from a real coffee cup!


I was just thinking this. I'm guessing yes, housekeeping is very accommodating at AKV but don't expect them to clean the items for you when they do the full room cleaning if they don't belong there. 

Every trip I make sure to buy a refillable mug not just for refilling but for that room breed coffee. I hate the tiny ceramic mugs that are empty before I'm settled into my seat on the balcony.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

limace said:


> Or maybe dated is the better word. The dark cabinets etc is consistent with theme and I’m fine with it but the dark granite countertops and the terra cotta tile in bathrooms feels very 90s to me.



I've noticed that darker themes tend to get dated comment's but all of it is theme, not 90's.    The 90's I was in had blues, mauves etc so doesn't even associate at all for me.  They did lighten up the walls etc in the refurb which I thought was disappointing.  Personally I think it's great - perhaps the best themed rooms of any DVC resort.


----------



## twinklebug

Can't please everyone all the time. And this is why it's great that DVC has so many resorts to choose from.

I adore the look in Jambo and Kidani. They change anything and I'll be upset.
Remember when they shocked us with the changes to VWL - BR? I'm still missing the green.


----------



## myth2001

KAT4DISNEY said:


> AKV had room refurbs 3 or so years ago.  I guess it might be getting to be 4 but it's only 1/2 way thru it's cycle before another.  What was wrong with the room?  Refurb or something maintenance needed to take care of?  We always call on maintenance items.



I believe that is only for the hotel side.
For the DVC side I thinkthe last one was softgoods in 2016, so due for a full refurb in 2023 actually.


----------



## myth2001

Personally for 2023, I would like to see the change to wood floor and new murphy bed/sofa.
As I understand, the sofa bed in AKL is notoriously uncomfortable ...


----------



## twinklebug

myth2001 said:


> Personally for 2023, I would like to see the change to wood floor and new murphy bed/sofa.
> As I understand, the sofa bed in AKL is notoriously uncomfortable ...


I would love that drop down bed like they have in SSR and Riviera now. 
The wood like laminate is easy to clean too. I'm on board (installing it in my mom's FL home as we speak, they're 1/5th done.)


----------



## holyrita

+1 for the pull down murphy bed! A google search seems to confirm AKL DVC soft goods refresh happened in 2016. Whats the soft/hard refresh schedule? Could the closures delay refreshes? I wouldn't think so because we pay for them in our dues?


----------



## limace

I exaggerated when I said 90s style above. I remember seeing a ton of dark wood and dark granite kitchens when we’d tour houses in early 2000s and I really coveted the look then but thought this is gonna scream of a certain age in a few years. I actually thought something similar touring Riviera. Their design is lovely but we just did a huge remodel and new kitchen about a year ago and it’s what we saw everywhere-arabesque backsplash, herringbone tile, faux marble. Again, gorgeous but definitely of a point in time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

limace said:


> I exaggerated when I said 90s style above. I remember seeing a ton of dark wood and dark granite kitchens when we’d tour houses in early 2000s and I really coveted the look then but thought this is gonna scream of a certain age in a few years. I actually thought something similar touring Riviera. Their design is lovely but we just did a huge remodel and new kitchen about a year ago and it’s what we saw everywhere-arabesque backsplash, herringbone tile, faux marble. Again, gorgeous but definitely of a point in time.



Yes, everything ages and then sometimes it all comes back around like Riviera.  That screams 90's to me.  Or maybe a bit of 80's but apparently it's the thing now with young buyers.   And it's why I am more concerned about the cleanliness and condition vs the style for my hotel room.  I don't think anything will compare to the CR in the early 2000's so I don't worry about it too much.


----------



## drusba

holyrita said:


> +1 for the pull down murphy bed! A google search seems to confirm AKL DVC soft goods refresh happened in 2016. Whats the soft/hard refresh schedule? Could the closures delay refreshes? I wouldn't think so because we pay for them in our dues?



Since the soft goods refurb happened in 2016, the more complete hard goods refurb would be in 2023. As to whether that has been set back because of COVID has not been mentioned. BRV, which was supposed to have refurb in 2020, got set back but others should likely keep close to expected schedules. SSR also got set back some but that one is now almost complete.

As was announced a couple years ago, the future hard goods refurb of all pre-Riviera WDW resorts is to include the change to the pull down Murphy beds over the couches. Also, the rooms will change at least partly (such as living room area) to the laminate floors.


----------



## Skyborndancer

Hello knowledgable DVC folks!
I am looking to book AKV to try in Jan 2022 before I buy into it. 

I want a savanna view room. Either studio or 1B. I rather save money and get a studio, but I am willing to pay more if 1B is only available and if 1B is quieter.

Questions:

I am very noise sensitive and a troubled sleeper. I noticed the Kidani Pool will be worked on during Jan 2022 to April 2022.

1) Will I hear the pool construction noise from the Kidani Savana view

2) Are there differences in Savana view between in Kidani and Jambo?

I am thinking of renting points to guarantee availability during my likely dates in Jan

3) Input on ability, good idea to use DVC 7 months to book SV studio or 1B in Jan?

4) Any other input for noise concerns ?

 [edited to remove my date availability request since it belongs in Member Services]


----------



## sndral

Skyborndancer said:


> Hello knowledgable DVC folks!
> I am looking to book AKV to try in Jan 2022 before I buy into it.
> 
> I want a savanna view room. Either studio or 1B. I rather save money and get a studio, but I am willing to pay more if 1B is only available and if 1B is quieter.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> I am very noise sensitive and a troubled sleeper. I noticed the Kidani Pool will be worked on during Jan 2022 to April 2022.
> 
> 1) Will I hear the pool construction noise from the Kidani Savana view
> 
> 2) Are there differences in Savana view between in Kidani and Jambo?
> 
> I am thinking of renting points to guarantee availability during my likely dates of Jan 5 to 9.
> 
> 3) Input on ability, good idea to use DVC 7 months to book SV studio or 1B in early Jan?
> 
> 4) Any other input for noise concerns ?


The questions I can answer:
1) pool noise - I don’t know for sure, but the Kidani pool isn’t directly adjacent to any villas.
2) differences in savanna views between Kidani & Jambo - all Jambo savanna view villas are on the 5th floor, thus look down on the animals. They will overlook one of the 3 larger savannas - Uzima, Arusha, or Sunset. Kidani villas are on all floors, so you could be more eye level with the animals. Kidani savanna view villas overlook either the very large Sunset savanna or the very small Pembe savanna. 
Are you waiting for 7 months because you are using points you own elsewhere? Generally w/ the exception of marathon weekend and maybe MLK weekend, Jan. isn’t too challenging to get at AKV. Kidani is much larger than Jambo, so it’s easier to book. That said, 2021/2022 are probably outliers because everyone has points they didn’t use in 2020, so it’s a bit like predicting from a crystal ball


----------



## Skyborndancer

sndral said:


> Are you waiting for 7 months because you are using points you own elsewhere? Generally w/ the exception of marathon weekend and maybe MLK weekend, Jan. isn’t too challenging to get at AKV. Kidani is much larger than Jambo, so it’s easier to book. That said, 2021/2022 are probably outliers because everyone has points they didn’t use in 2020, so it’s a bit like predicting from a crystal ball



Thanks for the thoughtful input! Yes, I am waiting for 7 months to use points I own elsewhere. Or considering renting to guarantee my likely dates in Jan [edited to remove my date availability request since it belongs in Member Services]


----------



## sndral

Skyborndancer said:


> Thanks for the thoughtful input! Yes, I am waiting for 7 months to use points I own elsewhere. Or considering renting to guarantee my likely dates of Jan 5 to 9


You’re welcome, here’s a map of Kidani w/ the elevators noted https://www.disboards.com/threads/kidani-map-with-elevators-marked.3558443/#post-60415897 w/ savanna view & requesting near  ZaZu or Timon elevator (which are in the wing nearer Jambo) you should end up well away from the any pool construction noise.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Sorry in advance if it's been mentioned already. Looking on Youtube I see about 3-4 years ago a lot of the Jambo House rooms were updated with Hardwood flooring/ Raised beds to accommodate suitcases. Was the 5th Floor DVC rooms also updated also?


----------



## holyrita

Lee Matthews said:


> Sorry in advance if it's been mentioned already. Looking on Youtube I see about 3-4 years ago a lot of the Jambo House rooms were updated with Hardwood flooring/ Raised beds to accommodate suitcases. Was the 5th Floor DVC rooms also updated also?


No, unfortunately these were the hotel side rooms, not DVC


----------



## Lee Matthews

So would I be right to assume that they may look worn compared to say Kidani rooms?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lee Matthews said:


> So would I be right to assume that they may look worn compared to say Kidani rooms?



Jambo DVC rooms had their soft goods refurb at the same time that Kidani were last done.  It's all one association and they do them all at the same time.  It was done in 2016.


----------



## TikiRob

Has anyone experienced Jambo/Kidani sharing one pool?  We are staying at Jambo in March 2022 during Kidani's pool closure and I'm wondering how many Kidani guests would venture over to use the Jambo pool.


----------



## twinklebug

TikiRob said:


> Has anyone experienced Jambo/Kidani sharing one pool?  We are staying at Jambo in March 2022 during Kidani's pool closure and I'm wondering how many Kidani guests would venture over to use the Jambo pool.


I have not, but would guess that families would be more likely. Also, in the past the hotels have offered free passes to the waterparks when access to a pool is inconvenient. Not saying they will this time, but it's possible that Kidani folk might want to go elsewhere.

I have a reservation for March '22 also. I had forgotten about this.


----------



## Magical_Suitcase

I am definitely out of touch with news regarding DVC AKL concierge.  I assume they are still "closed"?  Does anyone have an upcoming booking for May or June?  If you had a past booking, were you moved to a standard or savannah view room?


----------



## TikiRob

twinklebug said:


> I have not, but would guess that families would be more likely. Also, in the past the hotels have offered free passes to the waterparks when access to a pool is inconvenient. Not saying they will this time, but it's possible that Kidani folk might want to go elsewhere.
> 
> I have a reservation for March '22 also. I had forgotten about this.



Good points.

I'll save you a lounge chair!


----------



## drusba

Lee Matthews said:


> Sorry in advance if it's been mentioned already. Looking on Youtube I see about 3-4 years ago a lot of the Jambo House rooms were updated with Hardwood flooring/ Raised beds to accommodate suitcases. Was the 5th Floor DVC rooms also updated also?


That work was for the hotel rooms at Jambo not the DVC rooms. The DVC rooms at Jambo and then Kidani had a refurbishment in 2016 but that did not include the changes you mention.


----------



## drusba

Magical_Suitcase said:


> I am definitely out of touch with news regarding DVC AKL concierge.  I assume they are still "closed"?  Does anyone have an upcoming booking for May or June?  If you had a past booking, were you moved to a standard or savannah view room?



AKL concierge is still not in service, but if you have reserved such a room and go before it reopens, you now usually get the concierge room, just none of the  benefits like the lounge, and are ultimately charged standard view points, with the excess points returned to you.

As a result, if you have concierge and are more than 30 days out, you may want to consider switching to a savanna or standard view room, if any are open, if there is a risk you could lose the returned points, if you kept the concierge reservation, because you will not be able to use them in the current use year and the return of points could happen after your banking deadline.


----------



## Matt p

Just passed ROFR on our first AKL/DVC contract. So excited to go through closing and to be able to book our first AKL stay. Hope there is some availability in dec/Jan so I can use the banked 160 2020 points.


----------



## purrenh1

limace said:


> Just finished a great stay in a 2 bedroom value-waitlisted just a few months ago and came through quickly. After researching, put in a TP room request for even numbered room and ended up in 5116/5114, with a great savannah view. The size of the unit was just fine for the 5 of us, and we found it to be well-designed (though this resort is definitely due for a room rehab). I appreciated that with Jambo so empty, there were no crowds at the pool.
> 
> We saw an ostrich lay an egg, and last night had four giraffes outside our window, so close we could hear them chew. Love this place.


Curious about May 2022 so I'm going to ask you when you tried to book your value 2BR for May 21 (which you waitlisted and which eventually came through)?


----------



## Lee Matthews

drusba said:


> That work was for the hotel rooms at Jambo not the DVC rooms. The DVC rooms at Jambo and then Kidani had a refurbishment in 2016 but that did not include the changes you mention.



That’s a shame. Hopefully next time they will raise the beds. That space looks like a life saver for maybe the studios and value 1 bedrooms on saving space.


----------



## limace

purrenh1 said:


> Curious about May 2022 so I'm going to ask you when you tried to book your value 2BR for May 21 (which you waitlisted and which eventually came through)?



I booked SSR 1 bedroom Feb 17 and the waitlist came through March 1. I own at AKV but obv this trip was booked way past even 7 month mark. What happened for me this year was pure Covid luck and I would not expect this sort of availability to happen next year.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Does Kidani have any standard rooms which give Savannah views?

Im torn between 300 point Value room in Jambo for the close proximity of the food court/ restaurant or Kidani standard 1 bedroom which will have 2 bedrooms a fair bit more space for 400 points yet have to trek to Jambo to get the food courts


----------



## JETSDAD

Lee Matthews said:


> Does Kidani have any standard rooms which give Savannah views?
> 
> Im torn between 300 point Value room in Jambo for the close proximity of the food court/ restaurant or Kidani standard 1 bedroom which will have 2 bedrooms a fair bit more space for 400 points yet have to trek to Jambo to get the food courts


Here are a few pics from a dedicated standard 2BR at Kidani that we had....to the left was greenery between us and the pool area.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lee Matthews said:


> Does Kidani have any standard rooms which give Savannah views?
> 
> Im torn between 300 point Value room in Jambo for the close proximity of the food court/ restaurant or Kidani standard 1 bedroom which will have 2 bedrooms a fair bit more space for 400 points yet have to trek to Jambo to get the food courts



There are but not as many as at Jambo.  I've had one of the studios at Kidani that are standard but right at the fence line where the Pembe savannah ends and the pool area starts.


----------



## twinklebug

Lee Matthews said:


> Does Kidani have any standard rooms which give Savannah views?
> 
> Im torn between 300 point Value room in Jambo for the close proximity of the food court/ restaurant or Kidani standard 1 bedroom which will have 2 bedrooms a fair bit more space for 400 points yet have to trek to Jambo to get the food courts



The best rooms are the Kidani rooms, hands down. Savanna rooms preferred, but like many I don't always have those points and will reserve Jambo Value or Standard.

I adore Kidani but after dozens of stays will no longer reserve anything other than savanna view there. It's all an internal mind game with me, I can't watch the magical express buses come and go. The overall inventory would have to be sold out for me to reserve one.

Lately I've been sticking to Jambo as I'm trying to coordinate two or more rooms and it's easier to configure between value/standard/club level (when it returns).


----------



## drusba

Lee Matthews said:


> Does Kidani have any standard rooms which give Savannah views?
> 
> Im torn between 300 point Value room in Jambo for the close proximity of the food court/ restaurant or Kidani standard 1 bedroom which will have 2 bedrooms a fair bit more space for 400 points yet have to trek to Jambo to get the food courts



The standards at Kidani that have savanna view overlook the Pembe savanna. To have a chance of getting a Pembe savanna view with a standard view room at Kidani, you should request a room near the Pumbaa elevator. Be aware that success in getting that request means you will have very long walks to lobby and bus station.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Newbie here. Please explain to me how Kidani shows up as a first choice  when trying to book rooms and Jambo is listed with the other resorts that would be available to book at the seventh month window. I know you check the boxes and Kidani is highlighted without clicking it. Am I able to book Jambo at 11 months out? Thanks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Newbie here. Please explain to me how Kidani shows up as a first choice  when trying to book rooms and Jambo is listed with the other resorts that would be available to book at the seventh month window. I know you check the boxes and Kidani is highlighted without clicking it. Am I able to book Jambo at 11 months out? Thanks.



Yes.  It's really a glitch in the software that started when they combined the booking tool with the availability search.  You can select Jambo for your 11 month too.  If you get an error that's also been a glitch for a few and you need to contact IT.  I haven't heard of that happening much or at all recently though.


----------



## drusba

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Newbie here. Please explain to me how Kidani shows up as a first choice  when trying to book rooms and Jambo is listed with the other resorts that would be available to book at the seventh month window. I know you check the boxes and Kidani is highlighted without clicking it. Am I able to book Jambo at 11 months out? Thanks.



It is simply an issue of the particular building in which you have an ownership interest. Those with  ownership in a Jambo unit will have Jumbo show up as that automatic choice and those with a Kidani deed will have Kidani. It is not a real difference since you can reserve either building as an AKV owner, but the system does require you to check the other building in that reservation section to see rooms availiable. The distinction between listing the two buildings is actually needed because each building can be reserved separately, and room categories differ. Example: if they showed both together in the reservation section where it lists applicable rooms, one would not necessarily be able to determine that there are no value and club level rooms at Kidani, and there are no dedicated 2BRs or standard view GVs at Jambo.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Thanks for the help. There is a lot to learn.


----------



## Somnia

WOOHOO my wishlist came through! Jambo House it is Dec 5th-11th


----------



## Lee Matthews

Anyone have rough pricing for the wooden animal march they sell in the ALK Stores? I remember years ago Giraffes and Elephant ones. Made to look 'Hand made'


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

I picked up a mother and baby giraffe carving on our recent visit.  I think it was about $20-25.


----------



## twinklebug

Lee Matthews said:


> Anyone have rough pricing for the wooden animal march they sell in the ALK Stores? I remember years ago Giraffes and Elephant ones. Made to look 'Hand made'


Not sure what you mean here. Are these poured polymer, imitation wood animals?

If you're talking about those tall wooden carvings, each one is unique and is hand made by artisans. Not sure if they're still sourcing from Africa or if they've gone cheaper to asia. They did the same with the beaded animals - the ones my kids gifted to me from the shop there years ago are bigger and more detailed than the newer ones being sold. They're still hand crafted though.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Yeah sorry, didn’t explain myself too well.

most the carved animals I’m more after, we want to buy some and integrate AKL into our home a bit more for the ‘home from home’

$25 a pop or so sounds good to me. We don’t buy pins, shirts etc but some to big more authentic does appeal


----------



## twinklebug

Lee Matthews said:


> Yeah sorry, didn’t explain myself too well.
> 
> most the carved animals I’m more after, we want to buy some and integrate AKL into our home a bit more for the ‘home from home’
> 
> $25 a pop or so sounds good to me. We don’t buy pins, shirts etc but some to big more authentic does appeal


I should be down that way in June or July (depends on the contractors) and will look for you if I get over to AK or Kidani.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Thank You so much. It was just mainly curiosity on my part of stuff to start collecting that doesn't that doesn't become an addiction lol.


----------



## indyannamom

We’ve gotten a few pieces.  We love to watch the carvers work.  They’re also lovely to chat with if you can get them talking.  They’re often quiet personalities, but if you get a topic they’re connected to they’ll chat.  A couple of the pieces we’ve gotten asking the carver which ones he’s done. Once the cane he was working on at the time was very different than the others that were completely done (all giraffes instead of the menagerie or single figure you often see).  We asked how long it would take to finish and it was a few days before we had to leave so we asked if we could buy that one. He said yes and it is just as lovely as we knew it would be.  

Disney may sell les expensive carvings, but we love the ones we know were done by hand, even many that have a story to go with them!


----------



## quinnc19

Hi! Long-time owner, first-time contributor to this thread. Any speculation on when you think concierge will open back up again? I was able to get a night for my recently planned July trip and was wondering if I should hold out any hope on being able to enjoy the spread.


----------



## twinklebug

quinnc19 said:


> Hi! Long-time owner, first-time contributor to this thread. Any speculation on when you think concierge will open back up again? I was able to get a night for my recently planned July trip and was wondering if I should hold out any hope on being able to enjoy the spread.


Very, very doubtful Club level offerings will be back before the hotel side is opened back up, and there's no news on when that will happen... so I think we're looking at 2022 before we can say hello to that service.

What they'll do for you, and me as I have a reservation in Oct but not other rooms are available to move it to, will be to refund us the point difference between CL and Standard view rooms. I'm hoping this means they'll also allow me to push those points forward into my 2021 UY otherwise I'll loose them.


----------



## quinnc19

Thanks! I did not remember the hotel was not open yet. So, you don't stay in the CL room, they physically move you to another one? Is it always standard (pool) view?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

quinnc19 said:


> Thanks! I did not remember the hotel was not open yet. So, you don't stay in the CL room, they physically move you to another one? Is it always standard (pool) view?



As I understand it you do stay in the rooms on the concierge level but the points required is adjusted to standard view.


----------



## twinklebug

quinnc19 said:


> Thanks! I did not remember the hotel was not open yet. So, you don't stay in the CL room, they physically move you to another one? Is it always standard (pool) view?


The rooms are still the same, but the service is not there. Hence the partial refund on points down to Standard view, those CL rooms have limited views.


----------



## quinnc19

I think that is a pretty good deal. I love the location of the CL rooms and even though the savanna views are not the best, I prefer them to the pool views.


----------



## Lee Matthews

What worries me is how long Disney plan to keep the hotel room side closed for. 

The 2022 Vacation offers, doesn't list AKL as a resort option and the free dinning credit do not cover any of the Jambo House restaurants.

I'm not sure how Africa are coping with COVID but maybe these will be the last of the cast members to be called back like the Epcot International cast members.


----------



## LilOahu19

I hope someone can help this newbie. I will be staying here in June and would like to go over The Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort for the Pony ride at Tri-Circle-D Ranch. We will have a car. Can you please help me the best & fast way to get over there with the current environment? TIA.


----------



## twinklebug

LilOahu19 said:


> I hope someone can help this newbie. I will be staying here in June and would like to go over The Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort for the Pony ride at Tri-Circle-D Ranch. We will have a car. Can you please help me the best & fast way to get over there with the current environment? TIA.


There's a bunch of ways to do this, but the two best would be:

Drive to Ft Wilderness: you'll need to leave your car in the parking area and take the internal bus down to the waterfront and walk over to the barn.

Take the bus from AKV to the MK: then take a boat over to the campground which will bring you to the area you need to be in to walk to the barn.

Driving will be slightly faster than taking the bus only due to waiting for the bus to the MK on the AKV end. The difference between taking the internal bus from the parking lot down and taking the boat from the MK over is up in the air, either could be faster than the other, just depends on luck.

Personally, I'd head to the MK by bus and take the boat, it opens up a world of options for after the pony ride and those boat rides are very enjoyable.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> There's a bunch of ways to do this, but the two best would be:
> 
> Drive to Ft Wilderness: you'll need to leave your car in the parking area and take the internal bus down to the waterfront and walk over to the barn.
> 
> Take the bus from AKV to the MK: then take a boat over to the campground which will bring you to the area you need to be in to walk to the barn.
> 
> Driving will be slightly faster than taking the bus only due to waiting for the bus to the MK on the AKV end. The difference between taking the internal bus from the parking lot down and taking the boat from the MK over is up in the air, either could be faster than the other, just depends on luck.
> 
> Personally, I'd head to the MK by bus and take the boat, it opens up a world of options for after the pony ride and those boat rides are very enjoyable.



The pony rides were moved to the Outpost at least 2 years ago.  Just have to drive over to FW and park at the parking lot unless it's changed again but with the removal of the old barn I'm guessing it's still at the Outpost where they also offer horseback riding.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The pony rides were moved to the Outpost at least 2 years ago.  Just have to drive over to FW and park at the parking lot unless it's changed again but with the removal of the old barn I'm guessing it's still at the Outpost where they also offer horseback riding.


Cool, but then again all the neat stuff is down at the big barn.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Cool, but then again all the neat stuff is down at the big barn.



Was it brought back?  Most of it had gotten shut down before they started building Reflections.  I'd be very happy if they restored what they had there as it was so nice to boat over from VWL and spend some time taking it in.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Was it brought back?  Most of it had gotten shut down before they started building Reflections.  I'd be very happy if they restored what they had there as it was so nice to boat over from VWL and spend some time taking it in.


Yes, there's a beautiful new barn there. The calliope is in a specially built room with a button on it and it's layed out so guests can safely watch the horses being tended to. It's a mansion for the horses really.


----------



## LilOahu19

twinklebug said:


> Yes, there's a beautiful new barn there. The calliope is in a specially built room with a button on it and it's layed out so guests can safely watch the horses being tended to. It's a mansion for the horses really.



Thank you so much. I think we will drive there. Are we allow to park since I keep reading that you need ADR if you don’t stay at the resort?


----------



## twinklebug

LilOahu19 said:


> Thank you so much. I think we will drive there. Are we allow to park since I keep reading that you need ADR if you don’t stay at the resort?


I hadn't heard anything about the ADRs for visiting, suppose it makes sense with the pandemic, but that's winding down.
Note that we're talking about two different barns here. The new one down by the lake and the one in back by the parking area. It sounds like the trail rides are being given at the parking lot side of things... they should supply info for you.

Getting to the New barn: The parking area is called the Outpost. You want to get down to the Settlement stop via internal bus (any internal bus will take you there).
Since you're there doing horsey things, It makes sense to visit both.


----------



## Somnia

Lee Matthews said:


> What worries me is how long Disney plan to keep the hotel room side closed for.
> 
> The 2022 Vacation offers, doesn't list AKL as a resort option and the free dinning credit do not cover any of the Jambo House restaurants.
> 
> I'm not sure how Africa are coping with COVID but maybe these will be the last of the cast members to be called back like the Epcot International cast members.



Ya I'll continue to stay on Jambo side even with things closed as I absolutely love the resort, but I agree that we're probably looking at 2022 before Jambo begins reopening again.

I miss Jiko and the store though!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I have a trip this summer that was a 3-3-6 split between BLT, Poly, and CCV. I just adjusted the last 2 nights to be at AKV-K! I was aiming for a 3-3-3-3 split, but 3-3-4-2 is what I got. I could only get the last 2 nights, not 3. I also ended up with a 1-bedroom, so that's exciting! I was kind of wanting Jambo since I think the hallways are a little shorter and the lobby is amazing, but I'm hearing good things about Kidani.

I'm hoping I'll be able to see some giraffes. I ❤

I also hope I don't regret so many resort changes!


----------



## twinklebug

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I have a trip this summer that was a 3-3-6 split between BLT, Poly, and CCV. I just adjusted the last 2 nights to be at AKV-K! I was aiming for a 3-3-3-3 split, but 3-3-4-2 is what I got. I could only get the last 2 nights, not 3. I also ended up with a 1-bedroom, so that's exciting! I was kind of wanting Jambo since I think the hallways are a little shorter and the lobby is amazing, but I'm hearing good things about Kidani.
> 
> I'm hoping I'll be able to see some giraffes. I ❤
> 
> I also hope I don't regret so many resort changes!


That's ambitious and sounds like fun! The the hardest parts of resort hopping to me are those hours between checkout and room ready.
Hoping you have a car so you can just leave your luggage in it. You'll have to let us know how it went!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

twinklebug said:


> That's ambitious and sounds like fun! The the hardest parts of resort hopping to me are those hours between checkout and room ready.
> Hoping you have a car so you can just leave your luggage in it. You'll have to let us know how it went!



Thanks! I do have a car rental booked, and I hope it doesn't fall through. I can't use the length of stay rental that I booked from MCO because my flight time changed so drastically. I have a Car Care Center rental booked that is for the majority of my days, so I'll have to use that one. I will also keep trying to book a length of stay rental from MCO, but the prices are insane. 

I did a 1-3-1-1 split stay on my last trip. I said no more single nights unless it's unavoidable. I like trying out the different resorts, and AK is new to me!


----------



## msfredna

We are staying for one night at Kidani in a standard view studio that I booked directly with Disney. We want to be close to the pool. How do I make this request?


----------



## sndral

msfredna said:


> We are staying for one night at Kidani in a standard view studio that I booked directly with Disney. We want to be close to the pool. How do I make this request?


Maybe request by Rafiki elevator? Here’s a map https://www.disboards.com/threads/k...arked.3558443/#lg=_xfUid-1-1621868389&slide=0


----------



## drusba

msfredna said:


> We are staying for one night at Kidani in a standard view studio that I booked directly with Disney. We want to be close to the pool. How do I make this request?



A cash reservation through Disney is subject to different rules than a reservation through DVC. For example, what is a "standard" view room may differ between the two. I do not know whether one can actually make that "near the Rafiki elevator" request through Disney proper, but that, or near pool, would be the request to make if it is possible. Down the Rafiki elevator to ground floor gives you the shortest possible walk from building to an entry gate to the pool area.


----------



## Starwind

msfredna said:


> We are staying for one night at Kidani in a standard view studio that I booked directly with Disney. We want to be close to the pool. How do I make this request?



You can call Disney and have them add the room location request to your reservation.


----------



## karen4546

Somnia said:


> WOOHOO my wishlist came through! Jambo House it is Dec 5th-11th


Congrats on your "wishlist" !  they need to change the wait list to Wish list, I like that name better.


----------



## Somnia

karen4546 said:


> Congrats on your "wishlist" !  they need to change the wait list to Wish list, I like that name better.



Lol! 100% a typo on my end, but I'll stick with it


----------



## E2ME2

I just recently joined the AKV Family (added on via Resale for 160 AKV Points).
The resale process yields significant savings, but takes a very long time to complete.  
Two weeks before the AKV points hit my account, the AKV-Value Studios were available for my desired 2022 dates, but they were gone by the time my contract points had been loaded.


Has anyone in this group been successful in getting the Value Studio OR Value 1BR, for January or February ?? 
I'm already getting my hopes up for 2023


----------



## drusba

E2ME2 said:


> I just recently joined the AKV Family (added on via Resale for 160 AKV Points).
> The resale process yields significant savings, but takes a very long time to complete.
> Two weeks before the AKV points hit my account, the AKV-Value Studios were available for my desired 2022 dates, but they were gone by the time my contract points had been loaded.
> 
> 
> Has anyone in this group been successful in getting the Value Studio OR Value 1BR, for January or February ??
> I'm already getting my hopes up for 2023



The value rooms are fairly small in number and have very high demand to the point that nearly year round studios (and thus 2BRs since all value 2BRs are lock-offs) often fill within nanoseconds after 8 a.m. at 11-months out from any arrival date, and often are gone even before 11-months out because the start date you may want has already been booked full by members booking multiple days a few days before you go online to book at 11-months out from your desired starting date. Being able to get the studio or 2BR often depends on being on a waitlist and constantly stalking the site to see if anything has opened for the time you want. The 1BRs are not as difficult but they too disappear many times right 8 a.m, at 11 months out.

For Jan and Feb, studios will likely disappear at 8 a.m.,11-months out (or before) for all times except some chance (although not great) for time during Feb 1 to the Thurs before Presidents's Day, which is DVC's lowest demand time of the year at WDW. That period should also give you your best chance for a 1BR and you may be able to find a 1BR at some other times during those months except for Jan 1 through marathon weekend,  and time around Presidents' Day, and the Princess half-marathon weekend.


----------



## igrsod

E2ME2 said:


> I just recently joined the AKV Family (added on via Resale for 160 AKV Points).
> The resale process yields significant savings, but takes a very long time to complete.
> Two weeks before the AKV points hit my account, the AKV-Value Studios were available for my desired 2022 dates, but they were gone by the time my contract points had been loaded.
> 
> 
> Has anyone in this group been successful in getting the Value Studio OR Value 1BR, for January or February ??
> I'm already getting my hopes up for 2023


I have a value studio booked for 7 nights Feb 2022.  It is doable.  I did have to stalk the DVC website each morning.  I  ended up picking up days that people were dropping while they were walking a reservation forward.  When you can get it, it's awesome... low use of points for a full week vacation.  We have stayed in the value studios many times, and I can't tell the difference in the size.  And I love where they are located, close to everything, less walking through those very long hallways.
Welcome to the AKV family.


----------



## E2ME2

drusba said:


> The value rooms are fairly small in number and have very high demand to the point that nearly year round studios (and thus 2BRs since all value 2BRs are lock-offs) often fill within nanoseconds after 8 a.m. at 11-months out from any arrival date, and often are gone even before 11-months out because the start date you may want has already been booked full by members booking multiple days a few days before you go online to book at 11-months out from your desired starting date. Being able to get the studio or 2BR often depends on being on a waitlist and constantly stalking the site to see if anything has opened for the time you want. The 1BRs are not as difficult but they too disappear many times right 8 a.m, at 11 months out.
> 
> For Jan and Feb, studios will likely disappear at 8 a.m.,11-months out (or before) for all times except some chance (although not great) for time during Feb 1 to the Thurs before Presidents's Day, which is DVC's lowest demand time of the year at WDW. That period should also give you your best chance for a 1BR and you may be able to find a 1BR at some other times during those months except for Jan 1 through marathon weekend,  and time around Presidents' Day, and the Princess half-marathon weekend.


That's actually the time-frame we were looking for!
Next year I'll have the full 11-month window for 2023 bookings.
If only the resale process had been a 2 weeks shorter !


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Forgot to post here I got 1 bed room concierge in Feb 25-28th, I am soooo hoping concierge will be open. It will be my welcome home stay. ( Also hope princess run will be happening, that is why I booked that weekend.)


----------



## twinklebug

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Forgot to post here I got 1 bed room concierge in Feb 25-28th, I am soooo hoping concierge will be open. It will be my welcome home stay. ( Also hope princess run will be happening, that is why I booked that weekend.)


Fingers crossed!
I have three nights booked in March right after you, I'm toying with just giving up hope and dropping the room for a savanna view. Disney is looking for the guest numbers to improve before opening the hotel side of Jambo, and until that happens we won't get Jiko/Boma or CL (which needs Boma's service) running.

While I understand even Disney cannot predict the future, I don't think it's right that Disney keeps us in the dark about these things.


----------



## mickeymom629

I see online that the Kidani pool is going to be refurbished.  I was wondering when was the last time the villas were refurbished - was it recently?


----------



## drusba

mickeymom629 said:


> I see online that the Kidani pool is going to be refurbished.  I was wondering when was the last time the villas were refurbished - was it recently?



There was a "soft-goods" refurb in 2016. They will be due for a "hard-goods" refurb in 2023, which, if Disney's announcement at the Dec 2018 annual meeting remains true, will mean the  pull-out couches will all be turned into the combination Murphy bed that pulls down from the wall over a couch like that which now exists at Riviera and SSR.


----------



## J and R's mom

The links I once used for resort activity calendars no longer work. Does anyone have a link to (or picture of) the June 2021 activity calendar? We arrive at Kindani in three days.


----------



## mickeymom629

drusba said:


> There was a "soft-goods" refurb in 2016. They will be due for a "hard-goods" refurb in 2023, which, if Disney's announcement at the Dec 2018 annual meeting remains true, will mean the  pull-out couches will all be turned into the combination Murphy bed that pulls down from the wall over a couch like that which now exists at Riviera and SSR.


Thanks!


----------



## mickeymom629

Trying to decide whether I want to try for standard or savannah view for Kidani GV.  It would be 12 of us including my grandkids ages 5, 5, and 2.  We will be staying 6 nights (all I can 'afford' with borrowing restrictions).  If I get the standard view, I can also try to book a studio for DD and her husband so that we are not so crowded.  With the savannah view, I will only be able to get them 3 nights standard studio (including buying OTU points) if it's available.

My question is - is the GV savannah view worth the extra points when you can walk to the lobby area and see all the animals?  Are there any GV savannah views that really don't have a great view? I'm afraid of feeling like we weren't in the villa enough to appreciate the wonderful view if we are in the parks.  Though we may not go to the parks each day of the trip, we are morning to night park people.

ETA - I think I'm going to try for standard view.  We stayed in savannah view last time and, while it was cool, it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Pluto1976

I read allot about there being allot of open availability at AKL Villas at the 7-month mark.  My question is is the "open availability" being referred too primarily at Kidani as it is larger, or does Jambo have SV studios and 1BRs open too at 7-months?

Thinking of adding-on and becoming owners at AKL for the advantage of home resort booking to enable us to get rooms at Jambo House as we prefer it over Kidani.

Thanks!


----------



## ksromack

Pluto1976 said:


> I read allot about there being allot of open availability at AKL Villas at the 7-month mark.  My question is is the "open availability" being referred too primarily at Kidani as it is larger, or does Jambo have SV studios and 1BRs open too at 7-months?
> 
> Thinking of adding-on and becoming owners at AKL for the advantage of home resort booking to enable us to get rooms at Jambo House as we prefer it over Kidani.
> 
> Thanks!


We have only stayed at Jambo once before but had no trouble booking at the 7month mark during the first or second week of December.  We only booked 2 nights as we were resort hopping that trip. I will say we had quite the walk on that trip as I had no idea how to make a room request. We had a standard view studio room but actually had a partial savanna view. I can’t speak to availability for a whole week at the 7 month mark but I’m guessing it would depend on the time of year?


----------



## karen4546

mickeymom629 said:


> Trying to decide whether I want to try for standard or savanna view for Kidani GV.  It would be 12 of us including my grandkids ages 5, 5, and 2.  We will be staying 6 nights (all I can 'afford' with borrowing restrictions).  If I get the standard view, I can also try to book a studio for DD and her husband so that we are not so crowded.  With the savanna view, I will only be able to get them 3 nights standard studio (including buying OTU points) if it's available.
> 
> My question is - is the GV savanna view worth the extra points when you can walk to the lobby area and see all the animals?  Are there any GV savanna views that really don't have a great view? I'm afraid of feeling like we weren't in the villa enough to appreciate the wonderful view if we are in the parks.  Though we may not go to the parks each day of the trip, we are morning to night park people.


You can get two 2-bedroom villas for the GV price.  I love the layout of the GVs.   But, pointwise I would just get the two 2-brs.  You could book the GV and if @ Jambo try for a value studio to get the additional nights in the point range.  

If you book two 2-bedroom villas @ Jambo standard view, you will have a better chance on getting a partial savannah view than you would at Kidani.


----------



## mickeymom629

karen4546 said:


> You can get two 2-bedroom villas for the GV price.  I love the layout of the GVs.   But, pointwise I would just get the two 2-brs.  You could book the GV and if @ Jambo try for a value studio to get the additional nights in the point range.
> 
> If you book two 2-bedroom villas @ Jambo standard view, you will have a better chance on getting a partial savannah view than you would at Kidani.



Thanks for that advice!  
ETA - The only thing about the two bedroom villas is that the main area is not large enough for everyone to gather comfortably.


----------



## drusba

mickeymom629 said:


> Trying to decide whether I want to try for standard or savannah view for Kidani GV.  It would be 12 of us including my grandkids ages 5, 5, and 2.  We will be staying 6 nights (all I can 'afford' with borrowing restrictions).  If I get the standard view, I can also try to book a studio for DD and her husband so that we are not so crowded.  With the savannah view, I will only be able to get them 3 nights standard studio (including buying OTU points) if it's available.
> 
> My question is - is the GV savannah view worth the extra points when you can walk to the lobby area and see all the animals?  Are there any GV savannah views that really don't have a great view? I'm afraid of feeling like we weren't in the villa enough to appreciate the wonderful view if we are in the parks.  Though we may not go to the parks each day of the trip, we are morning to night park people.
> 
> ETA - I think I'm going to try for standard view.  We stayed in savannah view last time and, while it was cool, it wasn't necessary.



KIDANi has two standard view GVs. Despite the low number, they have in the past often been open at 7-months out, although that may be more difficult for 2022 because of the covid issue and all the extra banked points that so many members have accumulated and are now using for 2022 reservations.. See this map of Kidani https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/Kindani_Village_Map.jpg. The lobby faces west. On the north wing you will see a red AED sign between the sixth and seventh building units from the lobby. The Pumbaa elevator is where that sign is. At the end of the 6th building unit from the lobby is a standard GV, and the second one is right at the beginning of the 7th building unit. Since they are both next to each other, there is no need to make any location request with a standard view GV.

Both the standard view GVs have full savanna view (not partial). They are the only GVs that overlook the Pembe savanna. Pembe is considered the weaker savanna because of its lack of giraffes and zebras. Also, in the area where the GVs are, the outer perimeter of the savanna comes fairly close to the building, narrowing the savanna. Nevertheless, if you get a standard view GV, you will have savanna view and will see animals. Go here for a walk-through, from a number of years ago, of one those two standard GVs: www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy38d42R_2o&t=227s

If you succeed in getting a standard view GV, and have a car, you will be able to park fairly close to the Pumbaa elevator in the under-building parking lot that runs almost throughout the entire building on the first floor. Nevertheless, be aware that, although the pool is somewhat within striking distance, walks to the rest of civilization -- the lobby and store, the bus station -- are very long (the entire Kidani building from end to end is about 2/3 mile long).

The savanna view GVs are all along the Sunset savanna, and distance to lobby ranges from fairly close to the lobby  to walking forever from the end of a wing. Their views are better than the standards because the savanna is larger, there are more animals, and there are giraffes and zebras, but standard view is definitely worth it with the lower points.

The Kidani GVs are all two-story and are excellently designed. Each is on both the 4th and 5th floors (the highest two floors at Kidani), with the fourth floor as the main entrance but there is also an entry door on the fifth floor. There are four bathrooms, a master on the first floor,  two on the second floor next to the upstairs bedrooms, and the fourth full bath just inside the main front door area. The laundry room is also located in that area. The living room's ceiling is the ceiling of the second floor, and besides doors to a balcony, there is also in that room almost floor to ceiling windows which provide very good views from inside. The dining room and each bedroom also has a balcony.There is a pull-out queen couch in the living room and also a second one, along with a TV and dresser, at the the alcove at the top of the stairs. The bedrooms are all good-size.

Also, be aware that all the rooms on the Pembe savanna side in those sixth and seventh building units are standard view rooms. Thus, for that extra studio you could reserve a standard view studio, request through MS that it be near the Pumbaa elevator, and thus possibly end up having that standard studio near the GV and the studio would also have a Pembe savanna view.


----------



## mickeymom629

drusba said:


> KIDANi has two standard view GVs. ...
> 
> Also, be aware that all the rooms on the Pembe savanna side in those sixth and seventh building units are standard view rooms. Thus, for that extra studio you could reserve a standard view studio, request through MS that it be near the Pumbaa elevator, and thus possibly end up having that standard studio near the GV and the studio would also have a Pembe savanna view.



Thank you so much for the detailed information and great advice! I love watching that video!

I was wondering if there are savannah view studios across from/near the standard view GV (near the Pumbaa elevator).


----------



## drusba

mickeymom629 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed information and great advice! I love watching that video!
> 
> I was wondering if there are savannah view studios across from/near the standard view GV (near the Pumbaa elevator).



As to directly across I believe there are two savanna view GVs. As to same areas, the room breakdowns are similar throughout Kidani with lock-off 2BRs (which would have studios) interspaced with dedicated 2BRs. A floor without GVs  will have three 2BRs on each side, and depending on floor of any particular building, it will be a dedicated -- lock-off --dedicated group or a lock-off -- dedicated --lock-off group on each side. On the floors with GVs there is a dedicated 2BR and a lock-off on each side. Thus, there will be either one or two studios on both sides of the building in building units 6 and 7 on each floor


----------



## DisneyDiana

Pluto1976 said:


> I read allot about there being allot of open availability at AKL Villas at the 7-month mark.  My question is is the "open availability" being referred too primarily at Kidani as it is larger, or does Jambo have SV studios and 1BRs open too at 7-months?
> 
> Thinking of adding-on and becoming owners at AKL for the advantage of home resort booking to enable us to get rooms at Jambo House as we prefer it over Kidani.
> 
> Thanks!


At this point, there is not open availability at 7 months at Jambo or Kidani although that is not how it was before COVID. In fact, for example, there is not open availability even at Kidani for a studio at exactly ten months from today. That may change but it has always been a bit harder to find full availability at Jambo than it is at Kidani at 7 months.


----------



## torchlight

Hello!  We are strongly considering renting points to book a stay at Kidani Village for our family trip next year.  Everything about the resort and room seem wonderful and a great match for our group.

The one thing that I do see mentioned fairly often about AKL/AKV is the perception that it is isolated by distance from the theme parks (except AK of course) and how this is less than optimal and results in much time during your stay being "wasted" on transportation instead of in the parks.  I also have found comments suggesting that these concerns are overblown and it really is not that bad.

We plan to stay for 6 nights, and our plan is to take advantage of rope drop each day and return to the room each day around lunchtime for pool or nap or just relax.  Then returning to the parks late afternoon.  So, for our plan, I do want to learn more about the realities of transportation between our room and the parks.  

From the reading I've done here on DIS boards (great resource!), I think I have a pretty good idea of what it will be like to rely on the bus transportation.  However, I would appreciate any opinions or experiences any of you would like to share about staying at AK and using the buses to get to the parks.

One other specific question I have is to ask for any experiences you may have had staying at AK and using the Minnie-Van service.  I know that this service is not currently running, and there is no certainty that it will return at all.  However, I think there are good indicators that it will return, and my trip is far enough out that I'd like to assume the Minnie Vans will be available.  It seems like the Minnie Vans would make transportation to the parks from Kidani even easier, faster, and more reliable.  Wondering if anyone has experiencing using these from AKL/AKV before they were shut down?  We will not have a rental car, and would probably not use Uber/Lyft (at least in the morning) because of the need to get right to the gates for the (new version of) Extra Magic Hour.

Thanks!


----------



## limace

I think Minnie Vans were only an advantage at MK. We stayed at AKV in May and bus transportation was fast and reliable-no concerns at all.


----------



## drusba

torchlight said:


> Hello!  We are strongly considering renting points to book a stay at Kidani Village for our family trip next year.  Everything about the resort and room seem wonderful and a great match for our group.
> 
> The one thing that I do see mentioned fairly often about AKL/AKV is the perception that it is isolated by distance from the theme parks (except AK of course) and how this is less than optimal and results in much time during your stay being "wasted" on transportation instead of in the parks.  I also have found comments suggesting that these concerns are overblown and it really is not that bad.
> 
> We plan to stay for 6 nights, and our plan is to take advantage of rope drop each day and return to the room each day around lunchtime for pool or nap or just relax.  Then returning to the parks late afternoon.  So, for our plan, I do want to learn more about the realities of transportation between our room and the parks.
> 
> From the reading I've done here on DIS boards (great resource!), I think I have a pretty good idea of what it will be like to rely on the bus transportation.  However, I would appreciate any opinions or experiences any of you would like to share about staying at AK and using the buses to get to the parks.
> 
> One other specific question I have is to ask for any experiences you may have had staying at AK and using the Minnie-Van service.  I know that this service is not currently running, and there is no certainty that it will return at all.  However, I think there are good indicators that it will return, and my trip is far enough out that I'd like to assume the Minnie Vans will be available.  It seems like the Minnie Vans would make transportation to the parks from Kidani even easier, faster, and more reliable.  Wondering if anyone has experiencing using these from AKL/AKV before they were shut down?  We will not have a rental car, and would probably not use Uber/Lyft (at least in the morning) because of the need to get right to the gates for the (new version of) Extra Magic Hour.
> 
> Thanks!



Cannot help on the minivan question.

Going to a park via bus actually has two different distance issues when staying at Kidani. The first one is walking from room to bus station. The Kidani building is about 2/3 mile long (one of the longest single hotel-type buildings in the world, and I mean on earth not just WDW). See this map of Kidani: Kindani_Village_Map.jpg. The front entrance faces west. You will see the bus station on the south wing. The walk from end rooms on the north wing to the bus station is about 6 to 7 minutes at average adult pace, closer to 10 or more with little ones in tow. If you are getting Savanna view, you should have the owner make a request through Member Services that allows you to be closer to lobby and bus station. Two possible requests are close to the Timon elevator (on the south wing which provides very quick access to the door on second floor that leads directly to the bus station), or close to the Rafiki elevator (on the north wing, which provides quickest access to the pool and you are not real far from the bus station). Another option, of course, is having a rental car to use for transportation to parks, and at Kidani every room is fairly close to an elevator that leads directly to the under-building parking lot and thus you can park close to your room.

As to bus transportation, what I have found over many trips is that it is usually better than bus transportation at a number of other resorts because: (a) for no known reason it tends to have fewer delays than other resorts where you wait very long for a bus beyond the usual time it was supposed to come, both at the resort when leaving and at the park when coming back; and (b) it has only two bus stops, Kidani and Jambo and thus avoids multiple stops within the resort and extra stops at other resorts; and (c) particularly during rush times like in the morning, it usually has a direct bus from Kidani to MK and a different one directly from Jambo to MK. Park buses otherwise run Kidani to Jambo to park, when going, and park to Kidani to Jambo returning. As to Disney Springs, they run Jambo to Kidani to DS, and DS to Jambo to Kidani returning.

As to time to get to a park once on a bus, the trip to AK is obviously quick, about 10 minutes from Kidani (shorter from Jambo). The time going to other parks or Disney Springs can be more than some other DVC Resorts but it is a misconception to necessarily believe it is a lot more, For example, in actual miles the trip from Grand Floridian to the entrance of Studios and the the trip from AKL to Studios are the same at just over 5 miles. Typically the trip from Kidani to a park other than AK is in the 25 minute range, shorter from Jambo, and quicker from AK to MK when bus is direct to MK from Kidani.


----------



## mom23guys2

When I read that the AKL DVC rooms are not due for a refurbishment until 2023, does that mean that they have the regular beds not the sky high ones  that are designed to put your suitcases under. I have to pack a foldable step stool if I have a room with the newer bed since I can’t get in the bed without it. I’m only 5’ tall and I literally have to jump and pull myself up in the new beds. We leave in 3 days.Im hoping I don’t have to pack the step stool. Last year they provided one for me but a few months ago at the Yacht Club they said they were no longer allowed to since people got hurt. I had to drag a chair over to get in the bed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mom23guys2 said:


> When I read that the AKL DVC rooms are not due for a refurbishment until 2023, does that mean that they have the regular beds not the sky high ones  that are designed to put your suitcases under. I have to pack a foldable step stool if I have a room with the newer bed since I can’t get in the bed without it. I’m only 5’ tall and I literally have to jump and pull myself up in the new beds. We leave in 3 days.Im hoping I don’t have to pack the step stool. Last year they provided one for me but a few months ago at the Yacht Club they said they were no longer allowed to since people got hurt. I had to drag a chair over to get in the bed.



Sometimes I just shake my head at the decisions made by Disney - sky high beds.     Yes, nice for bag storage but I still think the main purpose is sleeping and one shouldn't be risking limbs getting in and out of bed!    Anyway, still the same as they were so you should be safe there for now.


----------



## mom23guys2

Thanks Kathy!


----------



## Somnia

I'm really curious to see if they get rid of the ceiling fans when they remodel the rooms. I cannot WAIT till they upgrade the "2nd" bed instead of a pull out couch... that thing wrecked my back.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Somnia said:


> I'm really curious to see if they get rid of the ceiling fans when they remodel the rooms. I cannot WAIT till they upgrade the "2nd" bed instead of a pull out couch... that thing wrecked my back.



They did not remove the fans in the SSR refurb.   Might have noticed that a lot of owners were not happy that they had done it in the BCV refurb.   I'm guessing they will leave them at AKV too.  I hope so.  I have family members that consider them a must have.


----------



## Nurse_Mommy4

I had booked CL for Mother’s Day 2021 but CL didn’t open so we canceled and stayed in a regular DVC room. I’m so excited because my WL for a CL studio just came through for Mother’s Day week 2022!


----------



## Somnia

I was just at Jambo in February, but I am so antsy to get back in December. I'm sitting here watching random vlogs of Jambo house on YouTube.

This last year+ has been so trying that I cannot wait for this solo trip to just get away and relax on my own. I'm going to take it super slow and just relax most of this trip.


----------



## Nurse_Mommy4

Somnia said:


> I was just at Jambo in February, but I am so antsy to get back in December. I'm sitting here watching random vlogs of Jambo house on YouTube.
> 
> This last year+ has been so trying that I cannot wait for this solo trip to just get away and relax on my own. I'm going to take it super slow and just relax most of this trip.


Jambo is my favorite in December! I currently have my birthday weekend (after thanksgiving) and a week mid December. The Christmas decorations are the best!


----------



## Somnia

Nurse_Mommy4 said:


> Jambo is my favorite in December! I currently have my birthday weekend (after thanksgiving) and a week mid December. The Christmas decorations are the best!



This will be my 3rd time there during Christmas. The lobby is truly magical but it's really special during Christmas. 

I've been twice during Jambo being shutdown which has been lovely, but it's going to be so nice to see it back open and bustling again in December when I go. I miss the fire and sitting at Victoria Falls at night after the parks.


----------



## Nurse_Mommy4

Somnia said:


> This will be my 3rd time there during Christmas. The lobby is truly magical but it's really special during Christmas.
> 
> I've been twice during Jambo being shutdown which has been lovely, but it's going to be so nice to see it back open and bustling again in December when I go. I miss the fire and sitting at Victoria Falls at night after the parks.


I agree. 2 years ago we did Kidani instead for Christmas and while we enjoyed the extra bathroom, we missed Jambo. We are local and have been on several mini trips to Jambo while it was closed and I cannot wait to see the lobby come alive again.


----------



## CarolynFH

Somnia said:


> I'm really curious to see if they get rid of the ceiling fans when they remodel the rooms. I cannot WAIT till they upgrade the "2nd" bed instead of a pull out couch... that thing wrecked my back.


We were delighted to see that they kept the ceiling fans in SSR when renovating!  So hopefully they'll keep the ones in AKL.  We would have to set the AC a lot cooler without the fans.


----------



## kmorlock

I have a teen, a toddler and DH.  Been to Kidani, never Jambo.  Poly studio for us or Jambo value 1 bedroom?


----------



## thanxfornoticin

kmorlock said:


> I have a teen, a toddler and DH.  Been to Kidani, never Jambo.  Poly studio for us or Jambo value 1 bedroom?


Poly studio or Jambo 1BR?  Interesting question, from a room standpoint, and location.  If you're spending multiple days at MK or EPCOT (and when the monorail line starts again from T&T Center to EPCOT), then the location of Poly is an advantage.  If you're doing all the parks throughout your stay, then that won't matter much.  The 1BR absolutely gives you more room - even a value 1BR.  The Poly studio will give you a queen bed and a pullout.  The AKV 1BR will give you a king bed and a pullout, but also a kitchen and living area.  For us personally, we'd always do AKV over Poly.  But others will feel differently!  All I can tell you for sure- both are amazing resorts, so you don't have a wrong decision.


----------



## kmorlock

thanxfornoticin said:


> Poly studio or Jambo 1BR?  Interesting question, from a room standpoint, and location.  If you're spending multiple days at MK or EPCOT (and when the monorail line starts again from T&T Center to EPCOT), then the location of Poly is an advantage.  If you're doing all the parks throughout your stay, then that won't matter much.  The 1BR absolutely gives you more room - even a value 1BR.  The Poly studio will give you a queen bed and a pullout.  The AKV 1BR will give you a king bed and a pullout, but also a kitchen and living area.  For us personally, we'd always do AKV over Poly.  But others will feel differently!  All I can tell you for sure- both are amazing resorts, so you don't have a wrong decision.


Yes, my DH is a park commando but mostly Epcot.  We’ll hit all the parks definitely and park hop if we can.  We’ll be there in January so, the pool use could go either way.  I’m at the resort a lot with my toddler.  I like separating sleeping areas and definitely the washer & kitchen are such a great necessity with kids.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

kmorlock said:


> Yes, my DH is a park commando but mostly Epcot.  I’m at the resort a lot with my toddler.  I like separating sleeping areas and definitely the washer & kitchen are such a great necessity with kids.


Good point - the wash/dry are a big plus for us on longer stays.  It can certainly simplify family packing!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kmorlock said:


> I have a teen, a toddler and DH.  Been to Kidani, never Jambo.  Poly studio for us or Jambo value 1 bedroom?



The Jambo 1BR both for having the 2 separate rooms and for the washer/dryer.  Oh - and giraffe either right off your balcony or else just at the overlook off the lobby.   The value rooms can overlook savannah or pool or there's a couple that face out towards the porte cochere.


----------



## kmorlock

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The Jambo 1BR both for having the 2 separate rooms and for the washer/dryer.  Oh - and giraffe either right off your balcony or else just at the overlook off the lobby.   The value rooms can overlook savannah or pool or there's a couple that face out towards the porte cochere.


Thx I haven’t been to Poly since before they had  DVC.  There were only 3 of us then, it was bigger and transportation was great but, I seem to consistently be doing laundry and OKW studio for 10 days was way too tight for me.  When I saw the values come available today, I went ahead and changed from Poly to Jambo.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kmorlock said:


> Thx I haven’t been to Poly since before they had  DVC.  There were only 3 of us then, it was bigger and transportation was great but, I seem to consistently be doing laundry and OKW studio for 10 days was way too tight for me.  When I saw the values come available today, I went ahead and changed from Poly to Jambo.



Nice!  Laundry can take so much time when you have to do it outside of the room whereas in the room you put a load in whenever you're there and even if you head out it's fine because you can leave it.  And with a toddler there sure seems to be a lot of laundry!


----------



## kmorlock

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nice!  Laundry can take so much time when you have to do it outside of the room whereas in the room you put a load in whenever you're there and even if you head out it's fine because you can leave it.  And with a toddler there sure seems to be a lot of laundry!


Yes!  I’m anxious to see the differences between  Kidani and Jambo.  We have only been to The Mara a few times.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The Jambo 1BR both for having the 2 separate rooms and for the washer/dryer.  Oh - and giraffe either right off your balcony or else just at the overlook off the lobby.   The value rooms can overlook savannah or pool or there's a couple that face out towards the porte cochere.


Sorry, but if these are the 'value' category rooms at Jambo, they only overlook the parking lot or garden area.  They're located just off the main lobby.  There will not be a savanna or pool.  But there are plenty of locations around the resort to view the animals.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

kmorlock said:


> Yes!  I’m anxious to see the differences between  Kidani and Jambo.  We have only been to The Mara a few times.


I think the biggest unknown for a Jambo stay right now is when they're going to reopen the restaurants and gift shop.  When Jambo is completely open, it's our favorite.  Hopefully, Boma, Jiko, Zawadi, etc open real soon.  Since they're opening the Jambo House to non-DVC the end of August, I'm optimistic everything else will open.  The Mara was open when we were there in March, but only for grab n go type stuff for breakfast and lunch.  I need them to open completely - I need my fix of butternut squash soup!!


----------



## twinklebug

thanxfornoticin said:


> Sorry, but if these are the 'value' category rooms at Jambo, they only overlook the parking lot or garden area.  They're located just off the main lobby.  There will not be a savanna or pool.  But there are plenty of locations around the resort to view the animals.


You might be confusing the hotel rooms with the DVC? Kat is correct. Most of the value rooms face either a small savanna or the pool. I think there are 2 that face the front of the resort. Where's our map? We need that map stickied to the top of the thread!

ETA: found one:


----------



## thanxfornoticin

twinklebug said:


> You might be confusing the hotel rooms with the DVC? Kat is correct. Most of the value rooms face either a small savanna or the pool. I think there are 2 that face the front of the resort. Where's our map? We need that map stickied to the top of the thread!


Yes, I am absolutely thinking DVC Value rooms.  Sorry.  When the OP mentioned they stayed at Kidani before, I went into DVC mode.


----------



## twinklebug

thanxfornoticin said:


> Yes, I am absolutely thinking DVC Value rooms.  Sorry.  When the OP mentioned they stayed at Kidani before, I went into DVC mode.


See the map I posted above. This should help.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

thanxfornoticin said:


> Sorry, but if these are the 'value' category rooms at Jambo, they only overlook the parking lot or garden area.  They're located just off the main lobby.  There will not be a savanna or pool.  But there are plenty of locations around the resort to view the animals.



As Twinklebug already replied and posted a map the DVC Value category rooms do overlook the 3 areas I mentioned - savanna, pool and there are 2 2BR lockoffs that overlook the porte cochere.  You are correct that they are in the wings off the lobby.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As Twinklebug already replied and posted a map the DVC Value category rooms do overlook the 3 areas I mentioned - savanna, pool and there are 2 2BR lockoffs that overlook the porte cochere.  You are correct that they are in the wings off the lobby.


This is interesting, and always educational.  But we've personally stayed in the value rooms twice at Jambo, once a studio and once a 1BR.  Both times we saw the parking lot.  And on the DVC site, the description of the value room category is 'landscape or parking lot' view for the rooms.  Seems like a value room with a savanna view would be awesome - less points for a premium view!


----------



## twinklebug

thanxfornoticin said:


> This is interesting, and always educational.  But we've personally stayed in the value rooms twice at Jambo, once a studio and once a 1BR.  Both times we saw the parking lot.  And on the DVC site, the description of the value room category is 'landscape or parking lot' view for the rooms.  Seems like a value room with a savanna view would be awesome - less points for a premium view!


You were very unlucky then. I've never had those rooms and in over 8 or so stays have always been pool or savanna view. Get the right room and you can even see fireworks from DHS, when they're back.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

thanxfornoticin said:


> This is interesting, and always educational.  But we've personally stayed in the value rooms twice at Jambo, once a studio and once a 1BR.  Both times we saw the parking lot.  And on the DVC site, the description of the value room category is 'landscape or parking lot' view for the rooms.  Seems like a value room with a savanna view would be awesome - less points for a premium view!



There seems to be several inaccurate descriptions and floor plans showing up on both the DVC website and the Disney hotel booking side too.   I looked and at Jambo it also says a Standard view will have views of landscape, parking area or pool/water.  That is correct for Kidani but not Jambo where there are no standard views that face the parking area and some have partial savanna views.  



twinklebug said:


> You were very unlucky then. I've never had those rooms and in over 8 or so stays have always been pool or savanna view. Get the right room and you can even see fireworks from DHS, when they're back.



We once moved down to a Value 1BR where we could look up at the Concierge 1BR we had just moved one whole floor down from.    And we also could see the high fireworks from the value which we couldn't see from the Concierge room because of the thatch overhangs.


----------



## JETSDAD

thanxfornoticin said:


> This is interesting, and always educational.  But we've personally stayed in the value rooms twice at Jambo, once a studio and once a 1BR.  Both times we saw the parking lot.  And on the DVC site, the description of the value room category is 'landscape or parking lot' view for the rooms.  Seems like a value room with a savanna view would be awesome - less points for a premium view!


We've had savanna view values a couple of times and pool view another time.  Parking lot view is actually the most rare view in the category (for studios there are 2 parking lot, 8 savanna, and 8 pool) so you've just been unlucky so far.  It is very nice to be looking out your room at animals for 8 pts/night lol


----------



## limace

We followed tips on touring plans and out in a request for even numbered room for our recent two bedroom value stay-had a great savanna view!


----------



## holden

Just returned from a GV in Jambo.  We were not happy with our first room assignment, but the cast member at the front desk moved us the next day. 

The first room was 5483.  It was a HA room (which we did not need).  The view was supposed to be savanna, but honestly it was a view of the hot tub and trees.  Barely a patch of grass was visible. IMHO this room should not be categorized as "savanna."

Our second room was 5284.  This view was wonderful!  There was a constant "buzz" from a nearby building, but the view of the giraffe, zebra, etc. was fantastic.

Just wanted to pass along the info for anyone with an upcoming stay in a GV.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

holden said:


> Just returned from a GV in Jambo.  We were not happy with our first room assignment, but the cast member at the front desk moved us the next day.
> 
> The first room was 5483.  It was a HA room (which we did not need).  The view was supposed to be savanna, but honestly it was a view of the hot tub and trees.  Barely a patch of grass was visible. IMHO this room should not be categorized as "savanna."
> 
> Our second room was 5284.  This view was wonderful!  There was a constant "buzz" from a nearby building, but the view of the giraffe, zebra, etc. was fantastic.
> 
> Just wanted to pass along the info for anyone with an upcoming stay in a GV.



The big male Eland always used to hang out at the end of the savanna where 5483 is although the last time I looked I did not see him around.  He was older although I hadn't heard he had passed.

We also were in 5284 several years ago.  The noise is from the HVAC system that is located towards the front of the resort between Jambo and Kidanil  It's kind of annoying I thought.  Overall though a good view and of course the GV's are amazing there.


----------



## bluecastle

mom23guys2 said:


> When I read that the AKL DVC rooms are not due for a refurbishment until 2023, does that mean that they have the regular beds not the sky high ones  that are designed to put your suitcases under. I have to pack a foldable step stool if I have a room with the newer bed since I can’t get in the bed without it. I’m only 5’ tall and I literally have to jump and pull myself up in the new beds. We leave in 3 days.Im hoping I don’t have to pack the step stool. Last year they provided one for me but a few months ago at the Yacht Club they said they were no longer allowed to since people got hurt. I had to drag a chair over to get in the bed.


Please report back on the beds when you return.  I am also short and had a terrible time trying to get into bed at POFQ. I have a bad back and it was really a challenge trying to maneuver without hurting myself. Have a great trip!


----------



## holden

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The big male Eland always used to hang out at the end of the savanna where 5483 is although the last time I looked I did not see him around.  He was older although I hadn't heard he had passed.
> 
> We also were in 5284 several years ago.  The noise is from the HVAC system that is located towards the front of the resort between Jambo and Kidanil  It's kind of annoying I thought.  Overall though a good view and of course the GV's are amazing there.


I was wondering what the "buzzing" noise was.  It was annoying at first, but then it became less noticeable...like a white noise.  I thought the great view was worth it.


----------



## Lorana

JETSDAD said:


> We've had savanna view values a couple of times and pool view another time.  Parking lot view is actually the most rare view in the category (for studios there are 2 parking lot, 8 savanna, and 8 pool) so you've just been unlucky so far.  It is very nice to be looking out your room at animals for 8 pts/night lol


Do you know where the 1BRs tend to be?  I have booked a dear friend for a 6-night stay in a 1BR Value for her and her family for February vacation, and I’m very much hoping she’ll luck out with a Savanna View!


----------



## Lorana

holden said:


> Our second room was 5284. This view was wonderful! There was a constant "buzz" from a nearby building, but the view of the giraffe, zebra, etc. was fantastic.


Oh, I’ll keep this in mind to ask for as a request - and hopefully avoid 5483.
Are there other GV we should ask for?  We’re staying for the first time in a Jambo GV over Thanksgiving this November!  There will be 10 of us, as we’re taking my SIL and her family with us Tues-Fri and then hopefully off to the Disney Cruise for the weekend!


----------



## JETSDAD

Lorana said:


> Do you know where the 1BRs tend to be?  I have booked a dear friend for a 6-night stay in a 1BR Value for her and her family for February vacation, and I’m very much hoping she’ll luck out with a Savanna View!


The 2BR lockoff values (so all the 1BR's) are 4 savanna, 4 pool, and 2 parking lot.


----------



## drusba

Lorana said:


> Do you know where the 1BRs tend to be?  I have booked a dear friend for a 6-night stay in a 1BR Value for her and her family for February vacation, and I’m very much hoping she’ll luck out with a Savanna View!



Go here for room map showing the rooms at Jambo http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html The values are the rooms  on Ostrich Trail and Giraffe Trail. The 1BR portion of the 2BR lock-offs is shown in light blue. As you will see, four 1BRs are on Girraffe Trail and overlook the pool area. Six are on Ostrich trail but two of them look out over the front area of the building toward the parking lot. The other four 1BRs, Rms 5136, 5130, 5116 and 5110, have savanna view.

You cannot put in any particular location requests for a value room and thus getting a savanna view value room is luck-of-the-draw.


----------



## limace

You can go through touring plans and put in an even number request-or at least I’d heard you could, so I did and that’s what we got last month. 5110 and 5112.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

I'll backtrack and read a bit, but looking for feedback on comfort level of the pull-out sofa bed and chair bed at Jambo 1-Bedroom please.  For adults.


----------



## twinklebug

Taylor'sMom said:


> I'll backtrack and read a bit, but looking for feedback on comfort level of the pull-out sofa bed and chair bed at Jambo 1-Bedroom please.  For adults.


From my daughter: Not bad, needs a gel mattress topper for perfection.

From my son: Nasty, horrible... blah blah blah. Keep in mind here that my future DIL has spine issues and it wasn't fair of me to put her on that bed. They ended up moving the mattress from the unused bed in the dedicated 2 br out and onto the sofa.

I'm hoping our next hard goods upgrade at Kidani and Jambo is to the Murphy style sofa beds.


----------



## sndral

Taylor'sMom said:


> I'll backtrack and read a bit, but looking for feedback on comfort level of the pull-out sofa bed and chair bed at Jambo 1-Bedroom please.  For adults.


I own at AKV & love the resort, Jambo especially, but…the pull-out sofa bed is not comfortable, the chair is better because you don’t feel the bar down the middle you feel w/ the sofa bed.


----------



## nasmith

Taylor'sMom said:


> I'll backtrack and read a bit, but looking for feedback on comfort level of the pull-out sofa bed and chair bed at Jambo 1-Bedroom please.  For adults.


My grown son HATES the pull-out bed - we now bring a memory-foam topper in it's own separate duffle every time we go - it's the bar in the middle problem.


----------



## Drew729

Looking forward to Boma opening. Reservations start 8/18 if anyone is interested.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Drew729 said:


> Looking forward to Boma opening. Reservations start 8/18 if anyone is interested.


It's so great to see that announced - going to make a huge difference at Jambo.  Interesting that it's not announced yet what Boma will look like and how much yet!  Will it be the same buffet, or something different?  Will it have a much higher price tag, like some of the other restaurants that have opened (ie, Cape May)?  But so glad to hear they are at least opening the doors (they don't really have doors, but you get it!).


----------



## twinklebug

Now we need a Jiko opening date.


----------



## Somnia

twinklebug said:


> Now we need a Jiko opening date.



I really hope Jiko re-opens before my trip in early December. I will book to go multiple nights if it does.


----------



## drusba

twinklebug said:


> I'm hoping our next hard goods upgrade at Kidani and Jambo is to the Murphy style sofa beds.



At the Dec 2018 annual meeting, DVC announced that the pull-out sofas at all the resorts would be replaced by the pull-down Murphy bed over the sofa combination that exists now at SSR and Riviera. It will take a long time for all resorts to be completed because it is supposed to take place when the resort has its next "hard goods" refurb. AKV had a "soft goods" refurb in 2016 and thus is due for the "hard goods" refurb in 2023.


----------



## twinklebug

drusba said:


> At the Dec 2018 annual meeting, DVC announced that the pull-out sofas at all the resorts would be replaced by the pull-down Murphy bed over the sofa combination that exists now at SSR and Riviera. It will take a long time for all resorts to be completed because it is supposed to take place when the resort has its next "hard goods" refurb. AKV had a "soft goods" refurb in 2016 and thus is due for the "hard goods" refurb in 2023.


2023 is sooner than I expected. Let's hope the schedule sticks!


----------



## MaleficentEvilSister

Can't wait to be back home.... 40 days and counting.... Grandvilla stay this trip! woot woot!!!


----------



## twinklebug

MaleficentEvilSister said:


> Can't wait to be back home.... 40 days and counting.... Grandvilla stay this trip! woot woot!!!


40 days here too! You're in the largest room, I'm in the smallest, LOL. S'okay as I finish up with CL with a true savanna view!


----------



## MaleficentEvilSister

twinklebug said:


> 40 days here too! You're in the largest room, I'm in the smallest, LOL. S'okay as I finish up with CL with a true savanna view!



Maybe we will see each other!


----------



## tripphuff

We bought 150 AKV points direct from Disney this week in order to get the blue card perks. We've also got a pending resale contract at PVB that we're waiting to get through ROFR. Fingers crossed!


----------



## hhisc16

1 night stay in Value Studio on 12/20!

I am curious to see which view we get...


----------



## sndral

hhisc16 said:


> 1 night stay in Value Studio on 12/20!
> 
> I am curious to see which view we get...


12/20 will be our last night in our Jambo 2 br. standard view, hoping we get ’partial’ savanna view, but one of these trips we’re bound to end up w/ a pool view  Since we didn’t go in 2020 I had lots of spare points & could have booked savanna view - not sure why I didn’t, habit I suppose from ‘normal’ times and always trying to stretch my points for ‘one more night.’ lol


----------



## twinklebug

hhisc16 said:


> 1 night stay in Value Studio on 12/20!
> 
> I am curious to see which view we get...



Are you a vlogger? I noticed similar posts from you on several different resort threads. Curious why you're hopping around so much. One night isn't nearly enough to absorb the feeling of a resort. If you are, please give our AKV a chance to impress despite whatever view you might get.


----------



## hhisc16

twinklebug said:


> Are you a vlogger? I noticed similar posts from you on several different resort threads. Curious why you're hopping around so much. One night isn't nearly enough to absorb the feeling of a resort. If you are, please give our AKV a chance to impress despite whatever view you might get.


I am not a vlogger.

I was only able to get one night at each resort due to availability on my DVC account and time of year/ when I booked.

I posted first on the other resorts page, but then I realized I should have posted these on the DVC Resorts since I am a DVC member staying on the DVC side of these hotels.


----------



## twinklebug

hhisc16 said:


> I am not a vlogger.
> 
> I was only able to get one night at each resort due to availability on my DVC account and time of year/ when I booked.
> 
> I posted first on the wrong resorts page, but then I realized I should have posted these on the DVC Resorts since I am a DVC member staying on the DVC side of these hotels.


That's a relief! I see too many of these youtubers coming and staying one night, then complaining that AKV is not up to par.
It's been tough to find availibility in December. The resorts always do a beautiful job decorating for the holidays. Think I need to start planing for 2022.

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## hhisc16

twinklebug said:


> That's a relief! I see too many of these youtubers coming and staying one night, then complaining that AKV is not up to par.
> It's been tough to find availibility in December. The resorts always do a beautiful job decorating for the holidays. Think I need to start planing for 2022.
> 
> Hope you have a great trip.


Thank you!

This is our first DVC stay in WDW and we only need a studio for our small family. (We have stayed at DHHIR, our home resort before.)

We were only able to book 1 night each at AKV, BRV, and PVB due to the demand/availability in December!

We anticipate loving each of these 3 resorts during Christmas week!


----------



## Deeleebaker

We are booked for next February, 12-18. We just got back from VGF and other than HS and AK days enjoyed the lack of dependence on buses. We also came back every day for a swim and a nap, and I'm definitely going to want to spend mid-day at the resort but I'm not sure if buses are any better than they were when we were there in 2018. Is it better to just do either mornings or afternoons in the park or is a mid-day break possible without losing 2 hours a day to buses?


----------



## twinklebug

Has anyone who has stayed at AKV recently noticed if the televisions have been updated to chromcast enabled sets? I'd like to leave the roku at home for the kids, and would be nice to be able to stream from my ipad to the large screen so I can watch something other than Disney owned content.


----------



## PixieT78

Hello.  Not sure if this is the right place to ask but you all would likely have a good idea of the answer   I'm going to attempt to book a savannah view studio at Jambo at the 11 month point (renting through Davids).  They did let me know that it may be difficult to get so I'm just curious what the experience has been for those to have BTDT.  Will I most likely end up waiting until the 7 month window opens to try again?

Thanks!


----------



## myth2001

PixieT78 said:


> Hello.  Not sure if this is the right place to ask but you all would likely have a good idea of the answer   I'm going to attempt to book a savannah view studio at Jambo at the 11 month point (renting through Davids).  They did let me know that it may be difficult to get so I'm just curious what the experience has been for those to have BTDT.  Will I most likely end up waiting until the 7 month window opens to try again?
> 
> Thanks!



Actually I think you should have no issue at all. There is plenty of dvc AKL points.


----------



## PoohNFriends

I have friends staying at a Jambo House DVC studio next mo. Did a search to try to figure out current coffee maker and still not sure between pot, keurig, or some Cuisinart pod thing. Anyone narrow it down for me?

Thanks


----------



## twinklebug

PoohNFriends said:


> I have friends staying at a Jambo House DVC studio next mo. Did a search to try to figure out current coffee maker and still not sure between pot, keurig, or some Cuisinart pod thing. Anyone narrow it down for me?
> 
> Thanks


All DVC units at Jambo and Kidani currently have a standard 12 cup coffee maker in the room. (This is the same for most of the DVCs, but there are a few exceptions)


----------



## CarolynFH

PoohNFriends said:


> I have friends staying at a Jambo House DVC studio next mo. Did a search to try to figure out current coffee maker and still not sure between pot, keurig, or some Cuisinart pod thing. Anyone narrow it down for me?
> 
> Thanks


As above, DVC rooms have drip coffee pots.  Some studios have the 4-cup size, but Housekeeping will be glad to bring the 12-cup if desired.  Filter pods of Joffrey's coffee are provided; if your friends like something else, they should bring their own coffee and flat-bottom filters.  

The exception to above are the Riviera Tower Studios, which have Keurigs.


----------



## twinklebug

CarolynFH said:


> As above, DVC rooms have drip coffee pots.  Some studios have the 4-cup size, but Housekeeping will be glad to bring the 12-cup if desired.  Filter pods of Joffrey's coffee are provided; if your friends like something else, they should bring their own coffee and flat-bottom filters.
> 
> The exception to above are the Riviera Tower Studios, which have Keurigs.


If any studios have the 4 cup drip coffee maker, that is not a DVC owned unit, but a quick replacement from the hotel side. It should be replaced asap, but often they forget.


----------



## CarolynFH

twinklebug said:


> If any studios have the 4 cup drip coffee maker, that is not a DVC owned unit, but a quick replacement from the hotel side. It should be replaced asap, but often they forget.


We rarely stay in studios, but I was under the impression that a 4-cup coffeemaker was standard there. Maybe they’ve upgraded as a result of frequent requests for the larger pots!


----------



## twinklebug

CarolynFH said:


> We rarely stay in studios, but I was under the impression that a 4-cup coffeemaker was standard there. Maybe they’ve upgraded as a result of frequent requests for the larger pots!


They've always been the 12 cup units ever since I started staying DVC, back in 2004. One time I requested a replacement as my unit had mold in the tank and they brought me the 4 cup unit. I needed the 12, so called back in the morning and the manager brought up a brand new one, still in box. She said the 4 cup ones belong to the hotel and we shouldn't have been brought one.


----------



## deneenlee83

PoohNFriends said:


> I have friends staying at a Jambo House DVC studio next mo. Did a search to try to figure out current coffee maker and still not sure between pot, keurig, or some Cuisinart pod thing. Anyone narrow it down for me?
> 
> Thanks



We stayed in a  AKL Jambo value studio in July. It had a Mr. Coffee 12 cup.


----------



## dromio42

Are you more likely to get room requests with on line check in or by sending in a request and checking in at the desk. We have always gone to the desk early thinking there is a better chance... what’s your experience?


----------



## JETSDAD

dromio42 said:


> Are you more likely to get room requests with on line check in or by sending in a request and checking in at the desk. We have always gone to the desk early thinking there is a better chance... what’s your experience?


I don't think it makes a difference.  You just want to have it noted on your reservation prior to rooms being assigned.  By the time you show up the rooms have already been assigned.  That's not to say that they can't make changes at that point but the room you are assigned won't change based on how you check in.


----------



## sndral

dromio42 said:


> Are you more likely to get room requests with on line check in or by sending in a request and checking in at the desk. We have always gone to the desk early thinking there is a better chance... what’s your experience?


I have my requests noted by MS, in normal times through a phone call, this year I sent an email. I never use on line check in requests at AKV, they are too generic to be useful, for ex. at Jambo why chose upper v. lower floor when all the non club villas are on the 5th floor. At Kidani why chose near elevator since there are several in the building.
The front desk doesn‘t make room assignments, a computer does w/ I suspect some tweaking by a human. These days I usually get the text w/ my villa number when I turn my phone on after landing at MCO & I generally bypass the front desk entirely.
W/ DVC operating at near 100% occupancy there’s not much available inventory for the check in desk to move someone to anyway.
I did once get 3 different villa # texts when I took my phone off airplane mode - one of which was a studio at Kidani when I’d booked a 1 br. at Jambo - not sure what that was all about, but I did stop by the front desk for that one rather than heading straight to my villa, just to confirm which villa was officially mine.


----------



## MaleficentEvilSister

I will be home in less than a week!!!! GrandVilla Living!


----------



## Somnia

Still no word on Jiko


----------



## maxiv

We just booked a split stay in May - 6 nights OWK and 6 nights AKL Jambo DVC Studio with Savannah View with rented DVC points. Yay, finally! (After having to re-schedule from Dec 2020).

We're a young couple (likely to be married by then, so this will kinda be our honeymoon). Do you have any recommendations regarding what we should put in a request for best Savannah View / general location?


----------



## sndral

maxiv said:


> We just booked a split stay in May - 6 nights OWK and 6 nights AKL Jambo DVC Studio with Savannah View with rented DVC points. Yay, finally! (After having to re-schedule from Dec 2020).
> 
> We're a young couple (likely to be married by then, so this will kinda be our honeymoon). Do you have any recommendations regarding what we should put in a request for best Savannah View / general location?


You’ll be on the 5th floor. Zebra trail is a popular request because being on the same side as the pool & the CS Mara is convenient. Some request overlooking the central savanna - Arusha savanna. Here’s a link to a map of the DVC villas in Jambo. Touring plans also has a free link to room views on their site which is fun to play around with.
http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5.phpAnd here’s the more generic Jambo map
https://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/aklmap.htm


----------



## drusba

Request through Member Services a room along Zebra Trail with Arusha savanna view. If you get that you will have good view of many animals and your balcony doors and balcony will face west, thus having a shady balcony until well into the afternoon, watching pleasant sunsets, and avoid blinding sun coming into the room in the morning,


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

twinklebug said:


> Has anyone who has stayed at AKV recently noticed if the televisions have been updated to chromcast enabled sets? I'd like to leave the roku at home for the kids, and would be nice to be able to stream from my ipad to the large screen so I can watch something other than Disney owned content.


Same televisions, were not updated in August when we were there.  We had to hook up our travel roku.


----------



## twinklebug

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> Same televisions, were not updated in August when we were there.  We had to hook up our travel roku.


Yeah, I just returned. I simple watched on my ipad and left the TV on the resort and park guide channels (muted) the entire 9 nights. I'm already in the most commercial place on the planet, why do I need to watch television ads?


----------



## twinklebug

I found the park to resort bus situation a bit frustrating. Disney is filling the additional need for buses with third party coach buses. The drivers like to sit and try to fill their buses before taking off, which in my case was about 10 minutes. They can't take any ecvs, so those folk all have to wait for a normal disney bus (usually the next one IF it can get into the parking spot as the coach bus is sitting there on both the park and resort ends.


----------



## I Run Long

My DH and I managed to score a 1 bedroom value for a week next September.   I knew they are about 3 ft less in depth. We love our balcony sitting outside in the morning for breakfast. Are the balconies narrower too? Just wondering.


----------



## twinklebug

There is a brief report by @minie_meese to a visit to one of the value rooms that is overlooking the (as of this writing) under construction savanna with image.
If the poster will permit I'll copy the info to here, or she can, otherwise follow the link *HERE.*


----------



## marsh0013

twinklebug said:


> There is a brief report by @minie_meese to a visit to one of the value rooms that is overlooking the (as of this writing) under construction savanna with image.
> If the poster will permit I'll copy the info to here, or she can, otherwise follow the link *HERE.*



Oh boy. Is there any active savannah view from any of the value rooms right now? We check in next week.


----------



## hhisc16

marsh0013 said:


> Oh boy. Is there any active savannah view from any of the value rooms right now? We check in next week.


We have a value studio in December, so I am curious as well...


----------



## twinklebug

marsh0013 said:


> Oh boy. Is there any active savannah view from any of the value rooms right now? We check in next week.


Unsure how big this area is, for sure it's not quiet and animals won't venture near any disturbance like this.

From what I'm reading, these Value rooms seem to be actively overlooking the construction right now. The club level dvc folk have been moved from that side, not sure why they left the value folk. 

We're not seeing many reports on this here either, which means either most AKV owners do not haunt these forums or they just chalk up the "value" as meaning, hey, I have a room in a nice resort. (I'd be very upset if I had construction going on off my balcony as I've been living with construction across the street from my house for near 4 years now. Vacation means I'm supposed to be able to get away from all that.)

From what the Club level staff had told me, Disney did not plan on this construction taking so long.
For sure they want it done ASAP, here's hoping it can be closed up and the savanna restored soon.


----------



## myth2001

marsh0013 said:


> Oh boy. Is there any active savannah view from any of the value rooms right now? We check in next week.



There is a group of savannah view value studio that is further along the trail that might not be affected. When I stayed there late August I can already see the area being preped.


----------



## myth2001

twinklebug said:


> Yes, From what I'm reading, these Value rooms seem to be actively overlooking the construction right now. The club level dvc folk have been moved from that side, not sure why they left the value folk.
> 
> We're not seeing many reports on this here either, which means either most AKV owners do not haunt these forums or they just chalk up the "value" as meaning, hey, I have a room in a nice resort. (I'd be very upset if I had construction going on off my balcony as I've been living with construction across the street from my house for near 4 years now. Vacation means I'm supposed to be able to get away from all that.)
> 
> From what the Club level staff had told me, Disney did not plan on this construction taking so long.
> For sure they want it done ASAP, here's hoping it can be closed up and the savanna restored soon.



FYI, there has been value studio stay moved to hotel savanna side. The 2nd part of my split stay was moved to hotel side in late August.


----------



## twinklebug

myth2001 said:


> FYI, there has been value studio stay moved to hotel savanna side. The 2nd part of my split stay was moved to hotel side in late August.


That's good to know that they do care about all guests. Which makes me wonder how that above person slipped by being moved. Perhaps the resort is more full now, or maybe the owner insisted they wanted the value room due to its proximity to the front of the resort and transportation.


----------



## myth2001

twinklebug said:


> That's good to know that they do care about all guests. Which makes me wonder how that above person slipped by being moved. Perhaps the resort is more full now, or maybe the owner insisted they wanted the value room due to its proximity to the front of the resort and transportation.



Yes, very unfortunate...
Looking at the pic, it seem like that value room was just outside the construction cordon, maybe it was just an edge case.

https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps...date=2021-10-20&filters[connect]=&rooms=true#Looking at touringplan's room map, that room might be 5112 or 5114.


----------



## igrsod

I Run Long said:


> My DH and I managed to score a 1 bedroom value for a week next September.   I knew they are about 3 ft less in depth. We love our balcony sitting outside in the morning for breakfast. Are the balconies narrower too? Just wondering.


Congrats... I got one of those for next September too... maybe we will be neighbours.  When we have stayed in the value rooms, I can never tell the difference in space.  The balcony feels exactly the same.


----------



## I Run Long

igrsod said:


> Congrats... I got one of those for next September too... maybe we will be neighbours.  When we have stayed in the value rooms, I can never tell the difference in space.  The balcony feels exactly the same.



Hi neighbour and congrats to you too!  So excited to have snagged the room and save on points.


----------



## Iahmom

Question about trying to book a value room. I had the room Avbl this morning. Hit continue and then system kept saying try again for booking after XX date. Now the first day is gone. Is there a way to book one night in a reg room and split stay in a value. I kept trying to modify and was going in circles. Sorry new to AKL and know this is a needle in a haystack for booking. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pooh12863

Iahmom said:


> Question about trying to book a value room. I had the room Avbl this morning. Hit continue and then system kept saying try again for booking after XX date. Now the first day is gone. Is there a way to book one night in a reg room and split stay in a value. I kept trying to modify and was going in circles. Sorry new to AKL and know this is a needle in a haystack for booking. Thanks in advance.


You can split stay between room types but you should also stalk the website. This time of year those needle in a haystack rooms are most likely being walked and you can pick up nights as others move on.


----------



## drusba

Iahmom said:


> Question about trying to book a value room. I had the room Avbl this morning. Hit continue and then system kept saying try again for booking after XX date. Now the first day is gone. Is there a way to book one night in a reg room and split stay in a value. I kept trying to modify and was going in circles. Sorry new to AKL and know this is a needle in a haystack for booking. Thanks in advance.



It sounds like a usual AKV value problem that is not actually due to a problem with the system. AKV value rooms, when shown as open for a beginning date at just before 8 a.m. at  11-months, typically fill for that date within nanoseconds after 8 a.m., The winners are simply those whose computers communicate faster with Disney computers than the many others trying to do the same, who instead have things happen like you did because any open rooms have already been filled for that start date.

There is no real way to solve the issue except to win the race. Sometimes you might find a room open a day or two later because someone who booked the room has modified their reservation to drop the beginning date you want, but doing so requires a lot of time constantly checking for an opening.

You cannot reserve any room at 11-months out unless it is actually open for the the given start date, i.e., you cannot reserve one room for some nights at 11-months out and then another for the remaining nights because that second reservation is independent of the first and cannot be done until 11-months out from its start date. Thus, you cannot, for example reserve a standard view room at exactly 11-months out for three nights, and on same day reserve the value room for the last four nights of your desired trip.


----------



## igrsod

Iahmom said:


> Question about trying to book a value room. I had the room Avbl this morning. Hit continue and then system kept saying try again for booking after XX date. Now the first day is gone. Is there a way to book one night in a reg room and split stay in a value. I kept trying to modify and was going in circles. Sorry new to AKL and know this is a needle in a haystack for booking. Thanks in advance.


I was just going to say... check back every day for a couple of weeks.  You might be pleasantly surprised.  I have a value studio booked for February and September next year, both I picked up by people dropping the days a week later.


----------



## Iahmom

drusba said:


> It sounds like a usual AKV value problem that is not actually due to a problem with the system. AKV value rooms, when shown as open for a beginning date at just before 8 a.m. at  11-months, typically fill for that date within nanoseconds after 8 a.m., The winners are simply those whose computers communicate faster with Disney computers than the many others trying to do the same, who instead have things happen like you did because any open rooms have already been filled for that start date.
> 
> There is no real way to solve the issue except to win the race. Sometimes you might find a room open a day or two later because someone who booked the room has modified their reservation to drop the beginning date you want, but doing so requires a lot of time constantly checking for an opening.
> 
> You cannot reserve any room at 11-months out unless it is actually open for the the given start date, i.e., you cannot reserve one room for some nights at 11-months out and then another for the remaining nights because that second reservation is independent of the first and cannot be done until 11-months out from its start date. Thus, you cannot, for example reserve a standard view room at exactly 11-months out for three nights, and on same day reserve the value room for the last four nights of your desired trip.


----------



## Iahmom

Ok yes I totally lost the race. Lol. Ok I will just keep trying and pinging the system. I just wasn’t sure if I was doing something wrong. Thank you everyone. All makes sense now.


----------



## sndral

Iahmom said:


> Ok yes I totally lost the race. Lol. Ok I will just keep trying and pinging the system. I just wasn’t sure if I was doing something wrong. Thank you everyone. All makes sense now.


There’s only one race harder to win in the DVC system than the AKV value race & that’s the AKV club race


----------



## Iahmom

Ok so I was trolling the system again and couldn’t believe it. September popped open. I tried again…… It actually worked. So I just waitlisted for the extra night. Kinda feel like a lotto ticket winner at this point.


----------



## JETSDAD

Iahmom said:


> Ok so I was trolling the system again and couldn’t believe it. September popped open. I tried again…… It actually worked. So I just waitlisted for the extra night. Kinda feel like a lotto ticket winner at this point.


So the nights prior to the 11 month opened up but not the 11 month date itself?  If so that would likely be someone walking.  If you wanted the dates prior to the current 11 month date then that is great, otherwise you have a bunch of work ahead of you yet hoping to grab dates as others walk reservations (assuming more dates get dropped of course).


----------



## Somnia

I was so hoping Jiko would reopen before my trip Dec 5th-11th  looking unlikely sadly.


----------



## sndral

Somnia said:


> I was so hoping Jiko would reopen before my trip Dec 5th-11th  looking unlikely sadly.


I too was hoping it would be reopened for my Dec. trip & that they’d offer Wanyama safari again…w/ only 33 days until I arrive they are running out of time 
But when I first reserved this visit even Boma was still closed & only the DVC villas were open at Jambo so there’s progress!


----------



## holyrita

sndral said:


> I too was hoping it would be reopened for my Dec. trip & that they’d offer Wanyama safari again…w/ only 33 days until I arrive they are running out of time
> But when I first reserved this visit even Boma was still closed & only the DVC villas were open at Jambo so there’s progress!


33 days for us too, we'll be right behind you! We also were hoping they'd bring back the Wanyama Safari but alas.. I guess there's still hope!


----------



## huey578

Is there a list of room numbers for the Grand Villas at Kidani Village?  TIA


----------



## ivieanne

Our AKL contract passed ROFR today! I can't wait to close and call AKL our home!


----------



## holyrita

huey578 said:


> Is there a list of room numbers for the Grand Villas at Kidani Village?  TIA


Standard view: 7859
Savanna view: 7464, 7446, 7444, 7420, 7418, 7402, 7804, 7820, 7824, 7858, 7860, 7878, 7880, 7882, 7861

Got the room numbers from Touring Plans


----------



## huey578

holyrita said:


> Standard view: 7859
> Savanna view: 7464, 7446, 7444, 7420, 7418, 7402, 7804, 7820, 7824, 7858, 7860, 7878, 7880, 7882, 7861
> 
> Got the room numbers from Touring Plans


Thank you!!!


----------



## igrsod

holyrita said:


> 33 days for us too, we'll be right behind you! We also were hoping they'd bring back the Wanyama Safari but alas.. I guess there's still hope!


Us too.... see you soon neighbours.


----------



## sndral

holyrita said:


> Standard view: 7859
> Savanna view: 7464, 7446, 7444, 7420, 7418, 7402, 7804, 7820, 7824, 7858, 7860, 7878, 7880, 7882, 7861
> 
> Got the room numbers from Touring Plans


I don’t know the room numbers, but I think I read somewhere that there’s 2 Grand Villas in Kidani which overlook Pembe Savanna and are classified as standard view.


----------



## holyrita

sndral said:


> I don’t know the room numbers, but I think I read somewhere that there’s 2 Grand Villas in Kidani which overlook Pembe Savanna and are classified as standard view.


Looking at the map 7859 and 7861 are the only GVs overlooking Pembe. Touring Plans has 7859 categorized as Savanna but the rooms are right next to each other, maybe TP is wrong! Looking at their 'view from room' pictures, I would be disappointed if I spent more points for a Savanna view and got either


----------



## sndral

holyrita said:


> Looking at the map 7859 and 7861 are the only GVs overlooking Pembe. Touring Plans has 7859 categorized as Savanna but the rooms are right next to each other, maybe TP is wrong! Looking at their 'view from room' pictures, I would be disappointed if I spent more points for a Savanna view and got either


I would be disappointed as well if I spent savanna view points on a grand villa & ended up w/ a view of Pembe, not that Pembe isn’t nice I’m sure & I do like Okapi, just not as much as I like Giraffe.
Indeed I hesitate to book a savanna view regular size villa at Kidani due to Pembe view fear . We’re planning a big family WDW trip for 2024 & I’ll be reserving a grand villa @ AKV for the first time & wrestle w/ Jambo v. Kidani, I think I’m leaning Jambo @ the moment.


----------



## drusba

holyrita said:


> Looking at the map 7859 and 7861 are the only GVs overlooking Pembe. Touring Plans has 7859 categorized as Savanna but the rooms are right next to each other, maybe TP is wrong! Looking at their 'view from room' pictures, I would be disappointed if I spent more points for a Savanna view and got either



Those are the two standard view GV’s, and both are directly over Pembe. They are not quite right next to each other. 7859 is at the end of the sixth building unit from the lobby on the north wing (same wing where the pool is) and 7861 is at the beginning of the seventh building unit with the Pumbaa elevator between the two building units. All the other Kidani GVs are savanna view that overlook the Sunset savanna.

All rooms in those two building units that are on the Pembe savanna side are standard view rooms that actually have direct savanna view of Pembe. They were originally savanna view rooms. In 2012, they were changed to standard view. The issue resulting in the change is that the outer perimeter fence of the Pembe savanna comes fairly close to those building units and thus you see a smaller savanna area, but reality is they still have good views and you see numerous animals, but Pembe does not have giraffes and zebras.

To get one of those rooms, other than the two GVs (both of which I have gotten in the past), requires a non-guaranteed request with standard view. The request that  should be made is for a room near the Pumbaa elevator. Just be aware that your punishment for getting one of those rooms is that you will be very far from the lobby, store, restaurant and bus station.


----------



## bluecastle

Does anyone know if Kidani gets its tree and decorations at the same time as Jambo? I’ve seen lots of pictures on SM of the Jambo lobby, but none of Kidani. I know everything is smaller in the Kidani lobby, but I am planning a trip for next year at this time and would love to see it decorated! TIA!


----------



## JETSDAD

bluecastle said:


> Does anyone know if Kidani gets its tree and decorations at the same time as Jambo? I’ve seen lots of pictures on SM of the Jambo lobby, but none of Kidani. I know everything is smaller in the Kidani lobby, but I am planning a trip for next year at this time and would love to see it decorated! TIA!


----------



## bluecruiser

bluecastle said:


> Does anyone know if Kidani gets its tree and decorations at the same time as Jambo? I’ve seen lots of pictures on SM of the Jambo lobby, but none of Kidani. I know everything is smaller in the Kidani lobby, but I am planning a trip for next year at this time and would love to see it decorated! TIA!


I don't know when Jambo got its decorations, but Kidani got some today (or possibly yesterday?). I noticed them when I got back to the hotel this evening. The tree is up in the Kidani lobby. Lots of decorations have appeared too. I noticed some in the room just off the lobby that has the tapestries with all the names on them.


----------



## bluecastle

bluecruiser said:


> I don't know when Jambo got its decorations, but Kidani got some today (or possibly yesterday?). I noticed them when I got back to the hotel this evening. The tree is up in the Kidani lobby. Lots of decorations have appeared too. I noticed some in the room just off the lobby that has the tapestries with all the names on them.





JETSDAD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460368050516078594


Thank you!!


----------



## CSLucas

Apologies if this has already been discussed (I went back a few pages and didn't see it), but what activities are open right now for younger kids (6 and 4)? We just switched to a 2 bd, but only a standard view was open, and I'm worried about there not being much for the kids to do (we are going to Merriest on our first night when we are staying at BLT, but we won't be going to the parks for the rest of our trip). Everything on Google seems to predate Covid (cookie decorating, cake decorating, safari tours, etc).


----------



## limegreenmonorail

CSLucas said:


> Apologies if this has already been discussed (I went back a few pages and didn't see it), but what activities are open right now for younger kids (6 and 4)? We just switched to a 2 bd, but only a standard view was open, and I'm worried about there not being much for the kids to do (we are going to Merriest on our first night when we are staying at BLT, but we won't be going to the parks for the rest of our trip). Everything on Google seems to predate Covid (cookie decorating, cake decorating, safari tours, etc).



The Community Hall at Kidani and Simba's Cubhouse at Jambo are both open daily and have great activities all day long to keep kids busy. They also have lots of activities happening - here are the November activity calendars:


----------



## CSLucas

limegreenmonorail said:


> The Community Hall at Kidani and Simba's Cubhouse at Jambo are both open daily and have great activities all day long to keep kids busy. They also have lots of activities happening - here are the November activity calendars:


Thanks so much!


----------



## Somnia

Well, I'm officially 10 days out from returning home to Jambo... first time back since it's been opened back up. Made it down twice when it was DVC only so this is going to be a bit different.

Second time ever going on a solo trip, absolutely loved the first time so I'm really excited for this trip, it's been a rough couple year's and this get away is much much needed.

Doing a lot of relaxation on this trip, going to be there Dec 5th-11th and only doing 3 park days. Also only got a few dinners booked as reservations are harder than I've ever seen. Doing Boma on my birthday, so happy it's back and doing Wine Bar George for my first time, I've heard nothing but amazing things.

Sorry for rambling, just getting excited, going to be a different kind of trip for me with limited park days and not a ton of restaurants booked, but I'm going to try to get into the lounge at Steakhouse 71 one day also.


----------



## VicarJT

Somnia said:


> Well, I'm officially 10 days out from returning home to Jambo... first time back since it's been opened back up. Made it down twice when it was DVC only so this is going to be a bit different.
> 
> Second time ever going on a solo trip, absolutely loved the first time so I'm really excited for this trip, it's been a rough couple year's and this get away is much much needed.
> 
> Doing a lot of relaxation on this trip, going to be there Dec 5th-11th and only doing 3 park days. Also only got a few dinners booked as reservations are harder than I've ever seen. Doing Boma on my birthday, so happy it's back and doing Wine Bar George for my first time, I've heard nothing but amazing things.
> 
> Sorry for rambling, just getting excited, going to be a different kind of trip for me with limited park days and not a ton of restaurants booked, but I'm going to try to get into the lounge at Steakhouse 71 one day also.



It sounds like a brilliant trip - enjoy every minute!


----------



## brewhome

We will be at Kidani tomorrow!  I’m so excited!  Last November we stayed at Jambo (DVC savannah view suites) and absolutely loved it, so we’re looking forward to seeing how Kidani compares.  We’ve got two savannah view suites and noted in the reservations that we’re traveling together, so I’m interested to see if we do get rooms close to each other.  Last year at Jambo we were right next door to  each other and it was great - but if I’m looking at the Kidani maps correctly, it looks like there are one bedrooms between each of the suites.  As long as we’re in the same general area, that’s ok with us.


----------



## Tiggerette

Jambo y'all!  Checking in with the AKV crew to see if my memory is off.... I thought Kidani studios were refurbished to include the murphy bed that flips up into the wall. (Twin size, length parallel to wall like at VGF). I don't see it in the floor plans, so now I'm thinking the only bedding option at Kidani studios are the Queen bed and sleeper sofa.  Any insights?  Thank you!


----------



## CarolynFH

Tiggerette said:


> Jambo y'all!  Checking in with the AKV crew to see if my memory is off.... I thought Kidani studios were refurbished to include the murphy bed that flips up into the wall. (Twin size, length parallel to wall like at VGF). I don't see it in the floor plans, so now I'm thinking the only bedding option at Kidani studios are the Queen bed and sleeper sofa.  Any insights?  Thank you!


Sorry, no, Kidani hasn’t gotten the queen Murphy beds yet. Just RIV, SSR and Poly (in progress slowly due to supply chain issues).
Edited to add - I think VGF is in process of getting them too.


----------



## Somnia

AKV is due for that in 2023 I believe.


----------



## aleh021

Somnia said:


> AKV is due for that in 2023 I believe.



Hopefully maybe they will bump them up. Just wishful thinking.

But if they are anything similar to the hotel side in terms of look and style I can't wait for these rooms to be refurbished.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

So Was thinking about maybe staying at AKV for a week in  July. Is the Savana at Kidani or Jambo Better? Trying to decide between the 2. I'm familiar with the food at both, we like Sanaa a lot but also having the Mara is nice so its kinda even. Kidani has a parking garage right? But Jambo doesnt?


----------



## CarolynFH

ChipNdale8887 said:


> So Was thinking about maybe staying at AKV for a week in  July. Is the Savana at Kidani or Jambo Better? Trying to decide between the 2. I'm familiar with the food at both, we like Sanaa a lot but also having the Mara is nice so its kinda even. Kidani has a parking garage right? But Jambo doesnt?


Most of the Kidani savanna view rooms look at the Sunset savanna, where the giraffes and zebras are, so many people prefer that view.  I don't remember which savannas the Jambo DVC rooms look at - I'm sure someone will come help.  And yes, Kidani has a parking garage under the building, so you can park close to the elevator that's closest to your room.  Makes it easy to unload/load without regard to rain, plus the car isn't sitting in the sun and isn't an oven when you get into it, which might be important in July.  We much prefer Kidani's 1 BR over Jambo due to the bathroom arrangement; haven't stayed in a studio there yet so can't compare the two.


----------



## sndral

Jambo savanna view villas are all on the 5th floor & may overlook one of 3 savannas - Sunset, Arusha, or Uzima.
Kidani savanna views are on all floors & may overlook Sunset savanna or the small no giraffes Pembe savanna.


----------



## DISfam2401

Any word on when the Kidani pool refurb is starting? Everything just says "January." We're arriving 1/7 and I'm probably unrealistic in hoping it will be later in January? Thanks! We are requesting Zazu elevator to be closer to Jambo just in case.


----------



## nasmith

Has anyone visited CL recently and is the Savannah side open for room reservations yet - or are they still  closed for repairs?


----------



## thanxfornoticin

nasmith said:


> Has anyone visited CL recently and is the Savannah side open for room reservations yet - or are they still  closed for repairs?


We visited the AKV CL last week - all rooms appeared to be available.  Did you have any specific questions about CL?  It's not back to 100% what it was pre-Covid, but it sure was nice to get back there!


----------



## SnowWhite2

thanxfornoticin said:


> We visited the AKV CL last week - all rooms appeared to be available.  Did you have any specific questions about CL?  It's not back to 100% what it was pre-Covid, but it sure was nice to get back there!



Two weeks until we are at AKV CL.  What are the changes from pre-COVID?  We are doing a family get-together prior to our DCL cruise so no parks.  Do they still have food most of the day?  Drinks?  Can you eat in the lounge or do you need to take it back to your room?


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

SnowWhite2 said:


> Two weeks until we are at AKV CL.  What are the changes from pre-COVID?  We are doing a family get-together prior to our DCL cruise so no parks.  Do they still have food most of the day?  Drinks?  Can you eat in the lounge or do you need to take it back to your room?


Paging Mr. Morrow (on youtube)  has a recent vlog about AKL CL.  He was allowed to eat in the lounge and there was food out most of the day. I know he had alcohol in the evening in the lounge. Hope that helps!


----------



## thanxfornoticin

SnowWhite2 said:


> Two weeks until we are at AKV CL.  What are the changes from pre-COVID?  We are doing a family get-together prior to our DCL cruise so no parks.  Do they still have food most of the day?  Drinks?  Can you eat in the lounge or do you need to take it back to your room?


The lounge is open for eating.  Currently, since it's indoors, masks walking into the lounge and around the food, otherwise sitting at table to eat and drink without.  The number of tables didn't seem reduced from pre-Covid.  Breakfast seemed fairly normal to us with the offerings - pastries, oatmeal, yogurts, bagels, etc.  The biggest change was in the afternoon.  They used to have amazing spreads and dips with breads/chips, along with some other fun offerings.  Now in the afternoon, it's mostly prepackaged items like bags of chips, trail mix, gummy bears, etc.  The evenings continue to offer some hot apps/snacks/drinks, and also the late night desserts were there.

The staff was amazing, as usual.  They have the assortment of sodas in the refrigerator all day.  If you need bottled water, you just ask.  It was great to be back.  I hope you and your family enjoy.


----------



## sndral

This year‘s tree @ Jambo - 12/19/21.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Spectacular, isn't it?!


----------



## js

Hi.

We arrive January 1 in a standard studio at Kidani. Just moved us this week from OKW (we stayed there last February) to Kidani when I saw it open and pieced together our full week so way behind on planning.

I dont mind walking and my mom will have a scooter. With it being so crowded, I want to walk to the firsr bus stop. Where exactly would this be and it is on the Jambo side. I e walked from Treehouses to first SSR bus stop with my family in the past so I undersrand it may be long but it will be important since we have the scooter and want to get on the bus first. 

Thank you


----------



## thanxfornoticin

The bus stop at Jambo is located just down from the main entrance.  If you are coming out the main lobby at Jambo, the stops are down a slight hill to your left.  Very easy to find and get to.


----------



## JETSDAD

js said:


> Hi.
> 
> We arrive January 1 in a standard studio at Kidani. Just moved us this week from OKW (we stayed there last February) to Kidani when I saw it open and pieced together our full week so way behind on planning.
> 
> I dont mind walking and my mom will have a scooter. With it being so crowded, I want to walk to the firsr bus stop. Where exactly would this be and it is on the Jambo side. I e walked from Treehouses to first SSR bus stop with my family in the past so I undersrand it may be long but it will be important since we have the scooter and want to get on the bus first.
> 
> Thank you


Kidani will be the first bus stop unless you're going to Disney Springs.


----------



## js

JETSDAD said:


> Kidani will be the first bus stop unless you're going to Disney Springs.



Thank you. So the poster above was referring to Jambo? Is there a certain place at Kidani where there is the first stop or is it just one stop like at BLT or BWVs.

Thanks.


----------



## js

thanxfornoticin said:


> The bus stop at Jambo is located just down from the main entrance.  If you are coming out the main lobby at Jambo, the stops are down a slight hill to your left.  Very easy to find and get to.


Thank you. So you mean I should walk from Kidani to Jambo for first bus?  Thanks.


----------



## JETSDAD

js said:


> Thank you. So the poster above was referring to Jambo? Is there a certain place at Kidani where there is the first stop or is it just one stop like at BLT or BWVs.
> 
> Thanks.


There's only one stop at each Jambo and Kidani.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

js said:


> Thank you. So you mean I should walk from Kidani to Jambo for first bus?  Thanks.


Sorry, you asked about the Jambo bus stop and how to find it.  If your goal is to get on at the 'first' stop at AKL to go to a theme park, I believe the Kidani stop is first and Jambo is second.  There are only 2 stops.


----------



## sndral

@js no don’t walk to Jambo, if you want the first stop to park buses you are staying at the right spot - Kidani is the first stop.
There are 2 bus stops at AKL/AKV. The park buses stop first at Kidani (the bus stop is a short stroll down from the lobby) then they stop at Jambo (the bus stop is a slightly longer stroll along the front of the building - a left turn as you exit the lobby or store.) The Disney Springs buses travel in the opposite order - stopping at Jambo first followed by Kidani. W/ a scooter it’s helpful to get on at Kidani, I saw a few scooters have to wait for another bus at Jambo because scooters from Kidani had already filled the scooter spots on the bus.
Occasionally bus drivers will deviate, during 10 days riding the buses from AKL Jambo last week - 12/10-12/20, one driver picked up at Jambo first then went to Kidani when I was going to AK. That was the ride where we got stuck at a red left hand turn traffic light that never turned green, after sitting there 10 minutes we took a very round about route to finally get to AK.
BTW, other than the memorable stuck at a broken traffic light ride & one very long wait to get back to AKL from Disney Springs we had really great bus luck this trip, I had been concerned because of reports of scarce buses, but it wasn’t any different than normal & better than some trips. We did get one ride on the non Disney contract buses w/ the rows of cushy seats (but no scooter access) from DHS to AKL.


----------



## js

JETSDAD said:


> There's only one stop at each Jambo and Kidani.



Fab. Thanks so much. I appreciate it.


----------



## js

sndral said:


> @js no don’t walk to Jambo, if you want the first stop to park buses you are staying at the right spot - Kidani is the first stop.
> There are 2 bus stops at AKL/AKV. The park buses stop first at Kidani (the bus stop is a short stroll down from the lobby) then they stop at Jambo (the bus stop is a slightly longer stroll along the front of the building - a left turn as you exit the lobby or store.) The Disney Springs buses travel in the opposite order - stopping at Jambo first followed by Kidani. W/ a scooter it’s helpful to get on at Kidani, I saw a few scooters have to wait for another bus at Jambo because scooters from Kidani had already filled the scooter spots on the bus.
> Occasionally bus drivers will deviate, during 10 days riding the buses from AKL Jambo last week - 12/10-12/20, one driver picked up at Jambo first then went to Kidani when I was going to AK. That was the ride where we got stuck at a red left hand turn traffic light that never turned green, after sitting there 10 minutes we took a very round about route to finally get to AK.
> BTW, other than the memorable stuck at a broken traffic light ride & one very long wait to get back to AKL from Disney Springs we had really great bus luck this trip, I had been concerned because of reports of scarce buses, but it wasn’t any different than normal & better than some trips. We did get one ride on the non Disney contract buses w/ the rows of cushy seats (but no scooter access) from DHS to AKL.


Thank you. Yes, I am perfectly fine with walking so wanted to make sure we are at the first stop. Knowing Im fine getting on at Kidani is percect. Thank you.


----------



## js

Hi.

I have a standard studio view at Kidani for January 1. Is there anywhere I could request to possibly see any savannah. That being said, is there any pIace I dont want?  Just pieced this resort together this past week from OKW (we stayed there last Feb and while we love it, want to try somewhere new).

Thank you.


----------



## RanDIZ

I know there are standard views that have Pembe Savanna views. Not sure the room #s exactly. I probably wouldn’t want any rooms far away from the lobby. Regardless, you definitely made a good decision to choose AKV. You won’t be disappointed. Great atmosphere and best restaurants on property.


----------



## js

RanDIZ said:


> I know there are standard views that have Pembe Savanna views. Not sure the room #s exactly. I probably wouldn’t want any rooms far away from the lobby. Regardless, you definitely made a good decision to choose AKV. You won’t be disappointed. Great atmosphere and best restaurants on property.



Thank you. We were able to get Saana but the other restaurant open is a buffet and thinking we dont want to do that. We wenjoy a nice relaxing meal. Wish the other one was open. Is there a nice lounge for drinks and small apps?


----------



## twinklebug

js said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have a standard studio view at Kidani for January 1. Is there anywhere I could request to possibly see any savannah. That being said, is there any pIace I dont want?  Just pieced this resort together this past week from OKW (we stayed there last Feb and while we love it, want to try somewhere new).
> 
> Thank you.


Unless being very close to the lobby or buses is important I'd say stay away from those areas. 
For me a longer walk is more preferable if I have trees and a bit of privacy off the balcony verses those noisy &/or populated areas.


----------



## VicarJT

js said:


> Thank you. We were able to get Saana but the other restaurant open is a buffet and thinking we dont want to do that. We wenjoy a nice relaxing meal. Wish the other one was open. Is there a nice lounge for drinks and small apps?



Just FYI, Boma is one of our favorite restaurants on Disney property - breakfast especially. The food on the buffet is quite varied, so foodies and plain eaters can both enjoy it. We have never felt rushed, and have also asked for a table that is not as close to other tables. I just didn’t want you to think of it as just another Disney buffet!


----------



## RanDIZ

js said:


> Thank you. We were able to get Saana but the other restaurant open is a buffet and thinking we dont want to do that. We wenjoy a nice relaxing meal. Wish the other one was open. Is there a nice lounge for drinks and small apps?




Boma (buffet) is my favorite restaurant on property. Good quality and unique choices that are amazing! Sanaa is another favorite. The bread service is a must. Ask for a window seat if you’re dining before dark. 

Victoria Falls is the lounge at Jambo. Never been, but it has food and drinks.


----------



## js

twinklebug said:


> Unless being very close to the lobby or buses is important I'd say stay away from those areas.
> For me a longer walk is more preferable if I have trees and a bit of privacy off the balcony verses those noisy &/or populated areas.


Thank you vey much. 



VicarJT said:


> Just FYI, Boma is one of our favorite restaurants on Disney property - breakfast especially. The food on the buffet is quite varied, so foodies and plain eaters can both enjoy it. We have never felt rushed, and have also asked for a table that is not as close to other tables. I just didn’t want you to think of it as just another Disney buffet!



Thank you. We do breakfast in the room or something on the go and have never gotten up and out for a Disney breakfast lol. If Im not up for a park, Im not getting up to ear breakfast and thats not a big meal for us but this is great information. 



RanDIZ said:


> Boma (buffet) is my favorite restaurant on property. Good quality and unique choices that are amazing! Sanaa is another favorite. The bread service is a must. Ask for a window seat if you’re dining before dark.
> 
> Victoria Falls is the lounge at Jambo. Never been, but it has food and drinks.



Thank you. We have Sanna booked and we enjoy goimg to a lounge for drimks and food. Will def have Victoria Falls now on my list. Thank you SO much! I wasnt aware there was a lounge in AKL.


----------



## mickeymom629

Can anyone tell me if complimentary coffee is still offered near the gift shop in Kidani still?  DH likes to walk down there in the a.m. to get it but I wasn't sure if they are still doing this.  If so, do you know when it opens in the a.m.?  Thanks!


----------



## twinklebug

mickeymom629 said:


> Can anyone tell me if complimentary coffee is still offered near the gift shop in Kidani still?  DH likes to walk down there in the a.m. to get it but I wasn't sure if they are still doing this.  If so, do you know when it opens in the a.m.?  Thanks!


I've never heard of them doing this.
Wait... I recall in the early years of Kidani them having a coffee setup in the library. I haven't seen this in years.

The refillable mug station (inside the shop) has coffee as part of the refill services, not sure if you're talking about that.


----------



## sndral

js said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have a standard studio view at Kidani for January 1. Is there anywhere I could request to possibly see any savannah. That being said, is there any pIace I dont want?  Just pieced this resort together this past week from OKW (we stayed there last Feb and while we love it, want to try somewhere new).
> 
> Thank you.


Enjoy your stay!
Although villas have likely already been assigned (it used to be said they did room assignments 5+ days before arrival, I’ve seen it rumored more recently that they are now assigning rooms even earlier) here’s a link to an old discussion of Kidani’s layout including a helpful map of Kidani w/ the elevators‘ names indicated in blue so you can request near XXX elevator in your request to MS https://www.disboards.com/threads/kidani-map-with-elevators-marked.3558443/#post-60415897 the standard view villas face west on the map.
& here’s a link from Sept. w/ advice about Kidani standard views https://www.disboards.com/threads/what-is-best-to-request-at-akv-kidani.3853796/
Add me to the chorus of Boma fans, we always have at least one dinner there & ate dinner there twice on our recent visit. The food is so much better than typical WDW buffets IMO.


----------



## mickeymom629

twinklebug said:


> I've never heard of them doing this.
> Wait... I recall in the early years of Kidani them having a coffee setup in the library. I haven't seen this in years.
> 
> The refillable mug station (inside the shop) has coffee as part of the refill services, not sure if you're talking about that.



Yes, thanks, I guess it wasn't 'complimentary' that my DH did.  Is the refillable mug station still there?


----------



## RanDIZ

mickeymom629 said:


> Yes, thanks, I guess it wasn't 'complimentary' that my DH did.  Is the refillable mug station still there?



Yes, mug station is in Johari Treasures shop.


----------



## twinklebug

mickeymom629 said:


> Yes, thanks, I guess it wasn't 'complimentary' that my DH did.  Is the refillable mug station still there?


That's too funny, I can see my mom thinking the same if she saw it.
I honestly don't think it makes that much of a dent in Disney's profits if a few folk accidently take a cup here or there.

I love collecting two refllable mugs to use at home each trip... but only if the designs have changed, and they have  Right now I have one on my desk with all the WDW resorts represented. My son has the 50th design.


----------



## mickeymom629

twinklebug said:


> That's too funny, I can see my mom thinking the same if she saw it.
> I honestly don't think it makes that much of a dent in Disney's profits if a few folk accidently take a cup here or there.
> 
> I love collecting two refllable mugs to use at home each trip... but only if the designs have changed, and they have  Right now I have one on my desk with all the WDW resorts represented. My son has the 50th design.



 It's been several years since we stayed there and I always make my own coffee in the villa but DH likes to go to the lobby and get coffee and wander. He definitely gets the refillable mug. I forgot. We have a collection, too!


----------



## js

sndral said:


> Enjoy your stay!
> Although villas have likely already been assigned (it used to be said they did room assignments 5+ days before arrival, I’ve seen it rumored more recently that they are now assigning rooms even earlier) here’s a link to an old discussion of Kidani’s layout including a helpful map of Kidani w/ the elevators‘ names indicated in blue so you can request near XXX elevator in your request to MS https://www.disboards.com/threads/kidani-map-with-elevators-marked.3558443/#post-60415897 the standard view villas face west on the map.
> & here’s a link from Sept. w/ advice about Kidani standard views https://www.disboards.com/threads/what-is-best-to-request-at-akv-kidani.3853796/
> Add me to the chorus of Boma fans, we always have at least one dinner there & ate dinner there twice on our recent visit. The food is so much better than typical WDW buffets IMO.



Thank you. I changed our ressie today to BRVs. I think that is harder to get than Kidani so figured I would try for AKL again in the future. A full week appeared today while stalking.

Thanks.


----------



## sndral

js said:


> Thank you. I changed our ressie today to BRVs. I think that is harder to get than Kidani so figured I would try for AKL again in the future. A full week appeared today while stalking.
> 
> Thanks.


lol, well I can’t help you w/ BRV since when I stay in the MK ‘neighborhood’ I stay at the VGF, nevertheless enjoy your stay


----------



## TJsMomSarahJane

We'll (hopefully) be renting points to stay at Jambo House in November, going for a standard view studio. It'll be our first time at AKL, or anything beyond a moderate resort. We LOVE decorating our window when we stay on site, but aren't sure if the AKL has windows that other folks would be able to see? Is window decorating something that's done at AKL? (I know not to decorate the sliding door, but I wasn't sure if there were other possibilities.) Thank you!


----------



## thanxfornoticin

We were there earlier this month, and didn't notice window decorations at Jambo at that time, but I don't recall seeing anything indicating it is prohibited.  As for being seen by other guests, it probably depends where your standard view room is located.  But the way the rooms are setup to maximize savanna views, it is probably set up very well for guests to see other rooms and windows.  In fact, I recall early on with our stays at AKL that folks were reminded to close their drapes when appropriate, because it was easy for other guests to be animal-watching and to see in the windows!  That was more for the savanna view specific rooms, but it is also true for many of the standard.


----------



## twinklebug

TJsMomSarahJane said:


> We'll (hopefully) be renting points to stay at Jambo House in November, going for a standard view studio. It'll be our first time at AKL, or anything beyond a moderate resort. We LOVE decorating our window when we stay on site, but aren't sure if the AKL has windows that other folks would be able to see? Is window decorating something that's done at AKL? (I know not to decorate the sliding door, but I wasn't sure if there were other possibilities.) Thank you!



Windows are pretty safe to decorate as long as you keep it on the inside and there's nothing controversial. The window clings are cute for the occupants, not really viewable from the outside world due to reflections. I think you're safe. I don't think lights, inflatables or other decor on the balconies would be permitted since we're not supposed to have as much as a towel hanging out there.

TBH - Although I probably would never decorate the balcony, it makes me smile to see people on vacation who do to bring more cheer to the world and their room.


----------



## Splashboat

TJsMomSarahJane said:


> We'll (hopefully) be renting points to stay at Jambo House in November, going for a standard view studio. It'll be our first time at AKL, or anything beyond a moderate resort. We LOVE decorating our window when we stay on site, but aren't sure if the AKL has windows that other folks would be able to see? Is window decorating something that's done at AKL? (I know not to decorate the sliding door, but I wasn't sure if there were other possibilities.) Thank you!


We think the lobby in Jambo is the best on property for Christmas decorations. It is amazing when you walk through the doors.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TJsMomSarahJane said:


> We'll (hopefully) be renting points to stay at Jambo House in November, going for a standard view studio. It'll be our first time at AKL, or anything beyond a moderate resort. We LOVE decorating our window when we stay on site, but aren't sure if the AKL has windows that other folks would be able to see? Is window decorating something that's done at AKL? (I know not to decorate the sliding door, but I wasn't sure if there were other possibilities.) Thank you!





twinklebug said:


> Windows are pretty safe to decorate as long as you keep it on the inside and there's nothing controversial. The window clings are cute for the occupants, not really viewable from the outside world due to reflections. I think you're safe. I don't think lights, inflatables or other decor on the balconies would be permitted since we're not supposed to have as much as a towel hanging out there.
> 
> TBH - Although I probably would never decorate the balcony, it makes me smile to see people on vacation who do to bring more cheer to the world and their room.



Well, actually I believe it's even in the POS that decorations will be kept to locations that can't be seen by others outside.  Of course people often don't know that or maybe ignore it.  Also that decorations don't do damage to the walls or furniture of course.   It's been several years since DVC did a reminder of this to owners.


----------



## sndral

When I stay at Jambo & overlook a savanna I tend to focus on scenes like this when on the balcony rather than looking at other’s balconies/sliding glass doors.
I took this photo 2 weeks ago from my standard view 2 br. villa which was near the Sunset savanna barn, there were 4 Giraffes that hung out in the area a lot.
We could also see the high MK(?) fireworks in the distance at night.


----------



## mickeymom629

Do you bring your own life jacket for kids or do they have them at the pool?


----------



## deneenlee83

mickeymom629 said:


> Do you bring your own life jacket for kids or do they have them at the pool?
> 
> 
> They have plenty of life jackets at each pool in a variety of sizes.  My children 4 and 7 love Kidani's slide. Both pools are great for little ones.  Have a great trip!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Newbie making my first reservation. Do I have to call to make requests? Thanks.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Duplicate post.


----------



## JETSDAD

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Newbie making my first reservation. Do I have to call to make requests? Thanks.


You can call, email, or use chat. I email through the member site because then I don't have to wait for anyone and can send it anytime.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

JETSDAD said:


> You can call, email, or use chat. I email through the member site because then I don't have to wait for anyone and can send it anytime.



Thank you. I didn't think of those options. They seem much easier than a call these days.


----------



## Alicia22

First DVC stay coming up at AKV Kidani in April, and we are so excited!  Are there certain savannah views that are better than others?  We would love to be able to see giraffes and zebras.  Are certain animals confined to certain savannahs?  Thanks!!


----------



## sndral

Alicia22 said:


> First DVC stay coming up at AKV Kidani in April, and we are so excited!  Are there certain savannah views that are better than others?  We would love to be able to see giraffes and zebras.  Are certain animals confined to certain savannahs?  Thanks!!


At Kidani the 2 savannas you could overlook are Sunset and Pembe.
Sunset savanna is the largest of all 4 savannas at AKV/AKL - it’s 18 acres I believe. It has zebra & giraffe.
Pembe is the smallest savanna at 4 acres and does not have giraffes (Pembe’s barn isn’t tall enough for giraffes) & likely not zebra either (for awhile there was a small subsection of Pembe they used for part of the zebra herd which I saw on one Wanyama safari, don’t think it was visible to the villas.)
I‘m no expert on Kidani since we typically stay in Jambo, but if I were staying there w/ a savanna view booked I’d want Sunset & I’d personally prefer a lower floor. Here’s a link to the map https://www.disboards.com/threads/kidani-map-with-elevators-marked.3558443/#post-60415897 I’d probably request something like Sunset savanna, near Timon elevator, lower floor.


----------



## Alicia22

sndral said:


> At Kidani the 2 savannas you could overlook are Sunset and Pembe.
> Sunset savanna is the largest of all 4 savannas at AKV/AKL - it’s 18 acres I believe. It has zebra & giraffe.
> Pembe is the smallest savanna at 4 acres and does not have giraffes (Pembe’s barn isn’t tall enough for giraffes) & likely not zebra either (for awhile there was a small subsection of Pembe they used for part of the zebra herd which I saw on one Wanyama safari, don’t think it was visible to the villas.)
> I‘m no expert on Kidani since we typically stay in Jambo, but if I were staying there w/ a savanna view booked I’d want Sunset & I’d personally prefer a lower floor. Here’s a link to the map https://www.disboards.com/threads/kidani-map-with-elevators-marked.3558443/#post-60415897 I’d probably request something like Sunset savanna, near Timon elevator, lower floor.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## DISfam2401

To answer my earlier question - we're at Kidani now and the pool is open! Closing for refurbishment 1/17. Kids are happy!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I was lucky to string a few value days in a row, via stalking the site. I would prefer a week later, however. When making a wait list reservation it asks about replacing the existing reservation, do I want to check that box? I guess the answer is yes, but I'm new and don't want to mess things up. I don't want to lose what I have. Thanks.


----------



## CarolynFH

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I was lucky to string a few value days in a row, via stalking the site. I would prefer a week later, however. When making a wait list reservation it asks about replacing the existing reservation, do I want to check that box? I guess the answer is yes, but I'm new and don't want to mess things up. I don't want to lose what I have. Thanks.


If the WL comes through and you want to drop what you have and replace it with the WL, yes, check that box. If you want to keep what you have and also what’s on the WL, don’t check that box. PS if you have several nights in a row for dates earlier than what you want, you can walk them every day or even every few days (if you have 7 nights, walk at least every 5-6 days) by modifying on the member website (assuming those nights come open). Drop the nights at the beginning that you don’t want, add the nights at the end that you do want, until you have what you want.


----------



## gabbyenovak

Hi All!

Staying at Jambo House for the first time in less than two weeks! My fiance and I scored a 4 night stay in a studio with a savanna view!! We were so excited to stay here and of all things to get a savanna view during a low point time, that was a gift in itself. It's just the two of us so if anyone has any tips on cute things to do later at night at the resort would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks! See you all at the Most Magical Celebration on Earth!


----------



## DarthDadMan

Alright, leaving for Kidani in a few days.. First stay as an owner. Is there a secret room where all AKV owners meet up and discuss League of AKV owners business? Or possibly a secret tree where everyone carves their initials into?


----------



## deneenlee83

gabbyenovak said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Staying at Jambo House for the first time in less than two weeks! My fiance and I scored a 4 night stay in a studio with a savanna view!! We were so excited to stay here and of all things to get a savanna view during a low point time, that was a gift in itself. It's just the two of us so if anyone has any tips on cute things to do later at night at the resort would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks! See you all at the Most Magical Celebration on Earth!


Great room and value on points!  We will be there in 3 weeks and are looking forward to enjoying Victoria Falls lounge later at night.  We also enjoy taking the hotel shuttle (comes every 5 minutes) to go back and forth from Jambo to Kidani.


----------



## ScottOKW2K

gabbyenovak said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Staying at Jambo House for the first time in less than two weeks! My fiance and I scored a 4 night stay in a studio with a savanna view!! We were so excited to stay here and of all things to get a savanna view during a low point time, that was a gift in itself. It's just the two of us so if anyone has any tips on cute things to do later at night at the resort would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks! See you all at the Most Magical Celebration on Earth!



If the cast members are still doing it there are night vision goggles you can use to see the animals after dark. It's been a while since I've done this so I don't know if they are still doing this. I personally enjoy sitting around the fire pit in the back of the main lobby. I'm usually not the only person there so others must find it relaxing too!


----------



## RanDIZ

gabbyenovak said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Staying at Jambo House for the first time in less than two weeks! My fiance and I scored a 4 night stay in a studio with a savanna view!! We were so excited to stay here and of all things to get a savanna view during a low point time, that was a gift in itself. It's just the two of us so if anyone has any tips on cute things to do later at night at the resort would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks! See you all at the Most Magical Celebration on Earth!



As PP mentioned, the fire pit is a nice spot to just relax and take it all in. Preferably with a couple of adult beverages. I would also try and score a Boma ressie. One of my favorite restaurants on property. Or head over to Kidani during the day and grab a window seat at Sanaa and enjoy the bread service and other fantastic menu selections while animal watching.


----------



## Balmacara

Can't wait to return to AKV Kidani with the family in June this year after 7 years absence! 2020 visit was (understandably) cancelled but didn't think we would have to wait another 2 years before being able to rearrange - so!!. This is the first time in 2 bed that we will need to make use of couch bed. Can anyone tell me if the linen for is provided without requesting? If so where is it in the villa? Thanks.


----------



## CarolynFH

Balmacara said:


> Can't wait to return to AKV Kidani with the family in June this year after 7 years absence! 2020 visit was (understandably) cancelled but didn't think we would have to wait another 2 years before being able to rearrange - so!!. This is the first time in 2 bed that we will need to make use of couch bed. Can anyone tell me if the linen for is provided without requesting? If so where is it in the villa? Thanks.


Yes, linens are provided for the sofa bed. Usually the bed is already made up by Housekeeping, but sometimes people have found that the bed linens weren’t changed between guests , so when you check in you should probably open the bed and check the status of those linens. If it appears that housekeeping missed changing them, call housekeeping immediately so that can be fixed. If there aren’t any linens on the sofa bed, you should find them in a large, zip tied plastic bag up in one of the closets. And when we check out, if we used the sofa bed we strip the linens off and leave the bed open, so that it’s clear the Housekeeping that it was used.


----------



## twinklebug

DarthDadMan said:


> Alright, leaving for Kidani in a few days.. First stay as an owner. Is there a secret room where all AKV owners meet up and discuss League of AKV owners business? Or possibly a secret tree where everyone carves their initials into?


I believe that secret room is the trash room   Only owners seem to know they exist.

There's also the little roundabout at the end of the garage that must be invisible to non-owners. Seen too many rental SUVs do a 3 30 point turn to turn around when all they need to do is travel another 30 yards to it. Some of those SUVs are huge.


----------



## kes601

Was just doing some research for our 2 week AKV stay this summer and noticed Boma no longer has hours listed / taking reservations for breakfast.  The breakfast menu is there but it is only showing 5p-9:30p for hours and when you look at availability it doesn’t let you check for breakfast.

ETA: Looks like if you do a time search without clicking into Boma then it will show up for breakfast, but if you are on the Boma specific page it will not.


----------



## Balmacara

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, linens are provided for the sofa bed. Usually the bed is already made up by Housekeeping, but sometimes people have found that the bed linens weren’t changed between guests , so when you check in you should probably open the bed and check the status of those linens. If it appears that housekeeping missed changing them, call housekeeping immediately so that can be fixed. If there aren’t any linens on the sofa bed, you should find them in a large, zip tied plastic bag up in one of the closets. And when we check out, if we used the sofa bed we strip the linens off and leave the bed open, so that it’s clear the Housekeeping that it was used.


Excellent - thanks for the response!


----------



## mickeymom629

Just back from a stay in a standard view GV in Kidani.  We had a nice time and the resort was as great as always.  The gripe I have is that we were told (on the website) that the Kidani pool would be closed for refurbishment in January and we ended up walking all the way to Jambo pool the one afternoon that we had a brief time slot for pool time.  We ended up finding out that the Kidani pool was open (long story with family miss communication led us to this discovery) after half of our party had already shlepped to the Jambo pool.  We ended up having very little time to be altogether in the pool because of this.  

Lesson learned - always check to see if website info is correct when you arrive, or check it out yourself!


----------



## deneenlee83

mickeymom629 said:


> Just back from a stay in a standard view GV in Kidani.  We had a nice time and the resort was as great as always.  The gripe I have is that we were told (on the website) that the Kidani pool would be closed for refurbishment in January and we ended up walking all the way to Jambo pool the one afternoon that we had a brief time slot for pool time.  We ended up finding out that the Kidani pool was open (long story with family miss communication led us to this discovery) after half of our party had already shlepped to the Jambo pool.  We ended up having very little time to be altogether in the pool because of this.
> 
> Lesson learned - always check to see if website info is correct when you arrive, or check it out yourself!


Any chance an official closing date was posted?  We are staying at Kidani in less than two weeks.  Hoping the pool is open and we don't have to go to Jambo.


----------



## Disneymoon09

We rented points through DVC rental store (I hope it's ok to post in here!!) for our first dvc/deluxe stay. We'll be there March 24-30.  We have a studio with savanna view and I would prefer the sunset savanna-closer to Jambo, since it looks like the Kidani pool will be closed. When can make room requests?


----------



## brent02139

kes601 said:


> Was just doing some research for our 2 week AKV stay this summer and noticed Boma no longer has hours listed / taking reservations for breakfast.  The breakfast menu is there but it is only showing 5p-9:30p for hours and when you look at availability it doesn’t let you check for breakfast.
> 
> ETA: Looks like if you do a time search without clicking into Boma then it will show up for breakfast, but if you are on the Boma specific page it will not.


Was just there and can verify that breakfast is running there


----------



## brent02139

Disneymoon09 said:


> We rented points through DVC rental store (I hope it's ok to post in here!!) for our first dvc/deluxe stay. We'll be there March 24-30.  We have a studio with savanna view and I would prefer the sunset savanna-closer to Jambo, since it looks like the Kidani pool will be closed. When can make room requests?


edit: anytime after booking per Sandisw


----------



## Sandisw

Disneymoon09 said:


> We rented points through DVC rental store (I hope it's ok to post in here!!) for our first dvc/deluxe stay. We'll be there March 24-30.  We have a studio with savanna view and I would prefer the sunset savanna-closer to Jambo, since it looks like the Kidani pool will be closed. When can make room requests?



The request has to go through the owner. You can make those requests any time you want. I’d contact the rental broker and see what their policy is in regards to this.


----------



## Sandisw

brent02139 said:


> 30 days before arrival



DVC can make requests for rooms any time after booking, there is no timeframe.


----------



## brent02139

Sandisw said:


> DVC can make requests for rooms any time after booking, there is no timeframe.


Interesting, didn’t know that, thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

brent02139 said:


> Interesting, didn’t know that, thanks!



Of course, it doesn’t change the chance of getting them. It’s still luck of the draw but owners can send an email, chat or call and ask them be noted at any time!


----------



## drusba

If I understand correctly, Disneymoon09 has Kidani, but wants the shortest possible walk to Jambo. The request that one should have the member make through MS is for a room "near the Zazu elevator." That is the last elevator on that south wing closest to Jambo and one can go down that elevator to the first/parking lot floor, and walk out to the walkaway that provides the shortest trip from the Kidani building to Jambo.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

brent02139 said:


> Interesting, didn’t know that, thanks!



The 30 days you referred to initially might be from the newish report that they began starting room assignments around that time.  Touringplans switched from doing their fax from a couple of weeks ahead to 30 days out.  However requests for DVC or any Disney booking can be made anytime once you have the room booked.


----------



## bluecastle

deneenlee83 said:


> Any chance an official closing date was posted?  We are staying at Kidani in less than two weeks.  Hoping the pool is open and we don't have to go to Jambo.


I think I saw that it was closing on January 17th.  Sorry


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Do people decorate the balcony with Christmas lights? Saw some outdoor decorations this past Christmas at DVC resorts. I like to decorate my door and window at values and moderates.


----------



## Pooh12863

Per the rules of DVC you aren’t supposed to, that doesn’t stop some from breaking the rules.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Thank you for the quick reply. How about the interior sliding door?


----------



## Pooh12863

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. How about the interior sliding door?


This is only my opinion, others may feel differently….. a large part of the Disney resorts revolves around the theming, I personally would shy away from anything that encroached on public areas and may affect other guests enjoyment of the resorts theming, if it was visible from outside of my room, I wouldn’t do it, once again only my opinion.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Pooh12863 said:


> This is only my opinion, others may feel differently….. a large part of the Disney resorts revolves around the theming, I personally would shy away from anything that encroached on public areas and may affect other guests enjoyment of the resorts theming, if it was visible from outside of my room, I wouldn’t do it, once again only my opinion.



It's actually either in the Home resort rules or POS that any decorations put up are not supposed to be visible from outside the room.  No opinion required!  

If we're there in December I like to drape some lights and tinsel garland over the dresser or murphy bed that is under the TV or some other place in the interior of the room.  Very quick and easy also.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's actually either in the Home resort rules or POS that any decorations put up are not supposed to be visible from outside the room.  No opinion required!
> 
> If we're there in December I like to drape some lights and tinsel garland over the dresser or murphy bed that is under the TV or some other place in the interior of the room.  Very quick and easy also.


That's what I do. Don't even tack anything to the walls as I don't want to leave residue. Lights are lights, doesn't matter how they're strewn about, they make me feel happy. I've also been known to bring a stowaway christmas tree in my luggage, just a small one intended to be part of a larger group... but it's cute.


----------



## sndral

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Do people decorate the balcony with Christmas lights? Saw some outdoor decorations this past Christmas at DVC resorts. I like to decorate my door and window at values and moderates.


I’ve never seen Christmas lights decorating balconies at AKL/AKV. 
I do love the resort’s Christmas decorations - link to photo of this year’s tree @ Jambo https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-come-and-chat.1815576/page-194#post-63617188


----------



## Dindi

We checked into Kidani Sunday night and our son is sleeping on the pullout. He does this every trip and has never had any issues. This year he said the mattress was uncomfortable and the  bar was hurting his back. (He is 150 pounds for reference. A child may be light enough not to notice). My husband asked at the front desk for an egg crate or mattress topper to make it more comfortable. The cast member was was telling him that while those were available pre-Covid, they no longer offer them. Another cast member overheard and said they could get one and would send it up shortly. When we returned from the park, the egg crate had been delivered and they remade the pullout for him. It made a huge difference in the comfort level.


----------



## BamaGuy44

Dindi said:


> We checked into Kidani Sunday night and our son is sleeping on the pullout. He does this every trip and has never had any issues. This year he said the mattress was uncomfortable and the  bar was hurting his back. (He is 150 pounds for reference. A child may be light enough not to notice). My husband asked at the front desk for an egg crate or mattress topper to make it more comfortable. The cast member was was telling him that while those were available pre-Covid, they no longer offer them. Another cast member overheard and said they could get one and would send it up shortly. When we returned from the park, the egg crate had been delivered and they remade the pullout for him. It made a huge difference in the comfort level.



That's good to know they are available, but a little frustrating they're not consistent about what is or isn't offered. I mean obviously they still have them since you got one. Sounds like maybe official policy is they are not offered, but they will make exceptions


----------



## sndral

Dindi said:


> We checked into Kidani Sunday night and our son is sleeping on the pullout. He does this every trip and has never had any issues. This year he said the mattress was uncomfortable and the  bar was hurting his back. (He is 150 pounds for reference. A child may be light enough not to notice). My husband asked at the front desk for an egg crate or mattress topper to make it more comfortable. The cast member was was telling him that while those were available pre-Covid, they no longer offer them. Another cast member overheard and said they could get one and would send it up shortly. When we returned from the park, the egg crate had been delivered and they remade the pullout for him. It made a huge difference in the comfort level.


Glad they found one for your ds, I weigh less than 150 & found the bar in the pull out to be brutal - perhaps as the mattresses get older they compress? I switched to the pullout chair in 1 br.s & then bought enough pt.s to just get a 2 br., but for folks who need all the sleeping surfaces I hope they add the pulldown real mattress sofas next refurb..
Interestingly I never felt the bar @ our other home resort VGF & those pull outs were just replaced with pull downs.


----------



## twinklebug

Dindi said:


> We checked into Kidani Sunday night and our son is sleeping on the pullout. He does this every trip and has never had any issues. This year he said the mattress was uncomfortable and the  bar was hurting his back. (He is 150 pounds for reference. A child may be light enough not to notice). My husband asked at the front desk for an egg crate or mattress topper to make it more comfortable. The cast member was was telling him that while those were available pre-Covid, they no longer offer them. Another cast member overheard and said they could get one and would send it up shortly. When we returned from the park, the egg crate had been delivered and they remade the pullout for him. It made a huge difference in the comfort level.


Love that we still have cast members who will make it happen, particularly when a guest is polite and just asking how to make a family member more comfortable.


----------



## jcourtney

Has anyone tried just pulling the mattress from the pull out couch onto the floor and folding the couch back up? I wonder if that would be more comfortable? I'm thinking for my 10 year old, not an adult.


----------



## gregskellington

The magic of stalking just got me moved over to a Kidani 1BDRM, yay! Family will be on this trip staying cash in Jambo. Is there a good request to make if I want to have easiest access to Jambo?


----------



## bluecastle

gregskellington said:


> The magic of stalking just got me moved over to a Kidani 1BDRM, yay! Family will be on this trip staying cash in Jambo. Is there a good request to make if I want to have easiest access to Jambo?


A room near the Zazu elevator would put you close to the walkway to Jambo according to this map.


----------



## gregskellington

Thanks! Yeah that's what I figured. Hopefully being that far from the lobby isn't too big of a bummer.


----------



## sndral

gregskellington said:


> The magic of stalking just got me moved over to a Kidani 1BDRM, yay! Family will be on this trip staying cash in Jambo. Is there a good request to make if I want to have easiest access to Jambo?


There’s also the small shuttle bus that runs back & forth between Jambo & Kidani if you don’t want to walk between them.


----------



## twinklebug

jcourtney said:


> Has anyone tried just pulling the mattress from the pull out couch onto the floor and folding the couch back up? I wonder if that would be more comfortable? I'm thinking for my 10 year old, not an adult.


In my experience 10 year olds don't usually have trouble, they're light enough that they don't feel the structure underneath. I had a very tall/heavy 10 year old too.

An Egg crate, or better yet a gel topper are a great addition, made the bed "heaven" for my 21 year old.


----------



## disney_lover_UK

Joining in on this thread as had our first DVC contract pass ROFR and we will be calling Animal Kingdom Lodge home!


----------



## twinklebug

disney_lover_UK said:


> Joining in on this thread as had our first DVC contract pass ROFR and we will be calling Animal Kingdom Lodge home!


How does a giraffe say "Welcome Home!" ?

Oh, yeah, SNORT. Lick lick lick.


----------



## Splashboat

Usually stay in a 1 bedroom but was able to get a value studio. Can someone refresh my memory where the laundry is at Jambo?


----------



## myth2001

Splashboat said:


> Usually stay in a 1 bedroom but was able to get a value studio. Can someone refresh my memory where the laundry is at Jambo?



I believe next to the bridge (pool side) on top of the lobby, trash room is also located there.


----------



## twinklebug

Splashboat said:


> Usually stay in a 1 bedroom but was able to get a value studio. Can someone refresh my memory where the laundry is at Jambo?



Same floor as the rest of DVC (5th), down by the front of the lobby (looking over savanna) turn right and I think it's the second door on the right. I believe that first door is a trash room. I've circled the general area in red:



I love the value studios. Yes, they're a bit shorter but when it's just me I don't need all the extra space.


----------



## Pooh12863

twinklebug said:


> Same floor as the rest of DVC (5th), down by the front of the lobby (looking over savanna) turn right and I think it's the second door on the right. I believe that first door is a trash room. I've circled the general area in red:
> 
> View attachment 643093
> 
> I love the value studios. Yes, they're a bit shorter but when it's just me I don't need all the extra space.


Are we’re sure it’s not down the hall further, next to the elevator and defibrillator? I’ve never used it but that’s where it’s shown on the resort map.


----------



## koncra

AKL owners(2020) saying at Jambo for the first time next week in a value studio! Looking forward to it greatly!

We also own Poly so it will be interesting to see what we like more & less between the two resorts.


----------



## twinklebug

Pooh12863 said:


> Are we’re sure it’s not down the hall further, next to the elevator and defibrillator? I’ve never used it but that’s where it’s shown on the resort map.


My location near the lobby is correct. I've often hung out overlooking the lobby while waiting for the last few minutes of the wash to pass.
The one you're seeing might be the hotel side laundry on a lower floor. You don't want to use that one unless you have no option - the DVC machines are free for us and it just feels more private.

Bring a credit card for the soap dispenser. It's $1 a box and doesn't take cash or room charge.


----------



## hhisc16

koncra said:


> AKL owners(2020) saying at Jambo for the first time next week in a value studio! Looking forward to it greatly!
> 
> We also own Poly so it will be interesting to see what we like more & less between the two resorts.


We stayed in a value studio in December at Jambo and a standard view at Poly.
Both are excellent resorts, but they are different.
My daughter loved the animals at Jambo in our value studio with savannah view!


----------



## sipnride

Hey all, longish time lurker, first time poster, and in contract(s) to be a first time owner! Thanks to these boards and some great podcasts, my SO and I rented some DVC points, stayed at 4 different resorts we had never stayed at before, and absolutely fell in love with AKV. Never thought I'd be a timeshare owner, but after spending a few days waking up, pouring myself a cup of coffee, and spending entire days watching the most riveting Ankole love triangle that anyone has ever witnessed this side of the Mississippi, all while Giraffes and Zebras and Wildebeest migrated through and around them, I knew I had to secure my future tickets to this unique experience, and luckily SO was right there with me.

But we're value-seekers so we went with a contract of just a hundred points will give us a chance to hit those 11 month windows and went with another chunkier (and loaded) SSR contract at a great price figuring we'd be able to book SV studios at 7 months without issue. But I hadn't really given much thought to 1 BR and 2 BR options, much less 3 BR options before entering into these contracts. After all I'm here for the animals, not to cook dinner, especially not when there's so much great food at AKV. Then I listened to a show that was all about the villas and now I'm wondering whether I made a mistake. My question is: how hard is it to book SV villas at 7 months?  And to the extent that it's difficult, is it a seasonal issue? Or is it a consistent 8am battle to see who can hit the jeopardy clicker faster like Value and Club studios?


----------



## sndral

SV & standard villas aren’t nearly as hard to get as club/value villas. 1 br.s tend to be available longer & I love the extra space when staying in them & the most cooking I do is microwaving popcorn  The spa tubs are a treat & I like the convenience of using the washer/dryers in the larger villas.
Unless you’re going at really high demand times you’ll likely have success w/ those SSR points especially getting 1 br.s.
One note of caution, because so many people canceled/delayed vacations in the last 2 years the inventory/booking patterns you see in the next couple of years may be an aberration & things may be tougher to book everywhere.


----------



## bartleyosu

I have never stayed at AKL.  We have 1 bedroom savannah view booked.  Where should I request?  which savannah?


----------



## bartleyosu

sndral said:


> Jambo savanna view villas are all on the 5th floor & may overlook one of 3 savannas - Sunset, Arusha, or Uzima.
> Kidani savanna views are on all floors & may overlook Sunset savanna or the small no giraffes Pembe savanna.



For JAmbo room request 1 bedroom savannah view which one would you request?


----------



## GoofyCdn

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Do people decorate the balcony with Christmas lights? Saw some outdoor decorations this past Christmas at DVC resorts. I like to decorate my door and window at values and moderates.


The biggest problem I see with AKL is if a decoration came off the balcony and went into the savannah it could seriously injure one of the animals.  I would never decorate at AKL because of this.


----------



## twinklebug

GoofyCdn said:


> The biggest problem I see with AKL is if a decoration came off the balcony and went into the savannah it could seriously injure one of the animals.  I would never decorate at AKL because of this.


This.

If you need to put out decor, rent a unit over in Fort Wilderness 
It's gotten wild over there and Disney seems to approve of it.


----------



## Pooh12863

bartleyosu said:


> For JAmbo room request 1 bedroom savannah view which one would you request?


I’ve been on both Arusha and Sunset savannahs, I feel the most diverse and frequent animal sightings are on Sunset.


----------



## sndral

bartleyosu said:


> For JAmbo room request 1 bedroom savannah view which one would you request?


W/ a savanna view you’ll be on the 5th floor on either Kudu or Zebra trail & could overlook Sunset, Arusha, or Uzima savannas.
For a first visit I’d probably request Zebra trail, Arusha savanna view & near the elevators. Note the elevators are down the trails (hallways) between the 2nd & 3rd pods. Zebra trail’s elevators go directly down to the pool & the Mara.
Here’s a link to an AKL/AKV map https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/DAKLMap.pdf
& this one specific to the Jambo villas


----------



## sndral

Pooh12863 said:


> I’ve been on both Arusha and Sunset savannahs, I feel the most diverse and frequent animal sightings are on Sunset.


It’s so variable, my favorite tends to be the most recent for me - these guys were outside our villa so frequently last Dec. - it was standard view on Kudu trail (Sunset savanna) & you could see the people pen & the barn, but 11 days watching these guys was priceless

I’d say that my absolute favorite was on Zebra trail overlooking Arusha savanna because I frequently saw the giraffe that poked his head into our Wanyama safari truck that trip (he’s the giraffe in my avatar,) for me the most diversity of animals was from Zebra trail overlooking Uzima savanna. I suspect how many different animals I spot on any given visit depends on whether I’m on my balcony looking when they wander onto my part of their savanna


----------



## boswellnakia

Has anyone been to the fitness center lately?  Are the saunas/steam room open in the locker rooms yet?


----------



## Pooh12863

sndral said:


> It’s so variable, my favorite tends to be the most recent for me - these guys were outside our villa so frequently last Dec. - it was standard view on Kudu trail (Sunset savanna) & you could see the people pen & the barn, but 11 days watching these guys was priceless
> View attachment 645375
> I’d say that my absolute favorite was on Zebra trail overlooking Arusha savanna because I frequently saw the giraffe that poked his head into our Wanyama safari truck that trip (he’s the giraffe in my avatar,) for me the most diversity of animals was from Zebra trail overlooking Uzima savanna. I suspect how many different animals I spot on any given visit depends on whether I’m on my balcony looking when they wander onto my part of their savanna


Every time I’ve been on Arusha it’s been giraffes, birds and the occasional antelope. On Sunset there have been a wider variety of animals IMO. I personally request Sunset, YMMV.


----------



## TwoDoodles

bartleyosu said:


> For JAmbo room request 1 bedroom savannah view which one would you request?


My personal preference is Zebra trail, Uzima safari.
We’ve been lucky to get some excellent viewing of the giraffes  on previous visits.


----------



## hhisc16

Scored a value studio in September!
We loved staying at Jambo House last time in a value.
Tough to beat watching the animals from your room!


----------



## igrsod

hhisc16 said:


> Scored a value studio in September!
> We loved staying at Jambo House last time in a value.
> Tough to beat watching the animals from your room!


We were lucky to get a value studio for March and for September.  I love these rooms.


----------



## gregskellington

So excited to check in in under 2 weeks!!


----------



## twinklebug

hhisc16 said:


> Scored a value studio in September!
> We loved staying at Jambo House last time in a value.
> Tough to beat watching the animals from your room!


Keep in mind you may end up with a pool view.


----------



## hhisc16

twinklebug said:


> Keep in mind you may end up with a pool view.


I checked the map/diagram of Values at Jambo.
Of the 18, 8 are pool, 8 are savannah and 2 are parking lot. 
I will take a gamble with the value and be happy with any view! haha


----------



## igrsod

hhisc16 said:


> I checked the map/diagram of Values at Jambo.
> Of the 18, 8 are pool, 8 are savannah and 2 are parking lot.
> I will take a gamble with the value and be happy with any view! haha


We have had a pool view every time we have had value and it's not so bad.  We go to the lookout to see the animals, and these rooms are so convenient and close to the lobby, pool and the Mara.


----------



## twinklebug

igrsod said:


> We have had a pool view every time we have had value and it's not so bad.  We go to the lookout to see the animals, and these rooms are so convenient and close to the lobby, pool and the Mara.


Yes, I like the location of the values, it's just the size of the room anyone traveling with more than 2 will find a slight hindrance. I believe these rooms are 3' shorter and you don't appreciate that difference until it's time to put the luggage aside. Thankfully the sofa cushions fit on top of the armoire. I hope people don't shove them under the bed, but they probably do.

Fingers crossed that in our next refurb we get the murphy bed/sofas.


----------



## Splashboat

You can get a parking lot view with a value stay. Only had the parking lot view once but figured someone has to get it so it was our turn.
Oddly, we never got a pool view yet.


----------



## Lorana

Is anyone at AKV now and could share the February activities guide?


----------



## twinklebug

Splashboat said:


> You can get a parking lot view with a value stay. Only had the parking lot view once but figured someone has to get it so it was our turn.
> Oddly, we never got a pool view yet.


I've never had one of these, are they really "parking lot" view, or is it mostly trees with a walkway.
Either way, between this view and the Kidani Standard view rooms overlooking the bus stop and parking, I'd rather these.


----------



## limegreenmonorail

twinklebug said:


> I've never had one of these, are they really "parking lot" view, or is it mostly trees with a walkway.
> Either way, between this view and the Kidani Standard view rooms overlooking the bus stop and parking, I'd rather these.


I just checked out of a Value Studio today (and have had this room type several times now). I've always had a partial savanna view in the Value rooms. It's by the caretaker area, so mostly you're looking at a big, fenced dirt patch that I assume is more of a "backstage" area and definitely not meant to be part of the usual savanna view. But beyond that fenced area is savanna, and animals do come over sometimes. It's a bit ugly, but very cool to still be able to see animals sometimes!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Lorana said:


> Is anyone at AKV now and could share the February activities guide?


Here you go!


----------



## Splashboat

twinklebug said:


> I've never had one of these, are they really "parking lot" view, or is it mostly trees with a walkway.
> Either way, between this view and the Kidani Standard view rooms overlooking the bus stop and parking, I'd rather these.


I looked back to see if I took a picture of the room but I didn't. Room 5129. Probably not a fair judge because it was Dec. 2020. Opening right after Covid reopenings. I think we saw 3 other guests the whole trip so we loved it. Felt like we had the whole place to ourselves and it was decorated for Christmas. 
As far as I recall, we looked out and saw mostly trees. Definitely not a good view but great use of points and a great trip so good memories for us. 

(I did remember thinking I was surprised at the view because it didn't seem like anyone else was there. I know other floors were completely closed (couldn't even get to them in the elevator) but it didn't seem like the 5th floor could have been full given the lack of people. Just thought it might have been a time we got an upgrade.)


----------



## twinklebug

limegreenmonorail said:


> I just checked out of a Value Studio today (and have had this room type several times now). I've always had a partial savanna view in the Value rooms. It's by the caretaker area, so mostly you're looking at a big, fenced dirt patch that I assume is more of a "backstage" area and definitely not meant to be part of the usual savanna view. But beyond that fenced area is savanna, and animals do come over sometimes. It's a bit ugly, but very cool to still be able to see animals sometimes!


Yes, I've had those SV value rooms quite a few times, the ground is a bit messy/dirty verses pretty grass, but the giraffe tended to sleep out there and I loved it, particularly that first trip to AKV when I was up in the middle of the night with the flu... I had company


----------



## twinklebug

Splashboat said:


> I looked back to see if I took a picture of the room but I didn't. Room 5129. Probably not a fair judge because it was Dec. 2020. Opening right after Covid reopenings. I think we saw 3 other guests the whole trip so we loved it. Felt like we had the whole place to ourselves and it was decorated for Christmas.
> As far as I recall, we looked out and saw mostly trees. Definitely not a good view but great use of points and a great trip so good memories for us.
> 
> (I did remember thinking I was surprised at the view because it didn't seem like anyone else was there. I know other floors were completely closed (couldn't even get to them in the elevator) but it didn't seem like the 5th floor could have been full given the lack of people. Just thought it might have been a time we got an upgrade.)


Thank you! I've often been worried about getting the equivalent of the dumpster view at AKV, but I don't think we have one. Seems all the views are reasonably nice.


----------



## Lorana

limegreenmonorail said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 647784


Thank you!


----------



## kmorlock

We lucked into a 1 bedroom Value.  I understand some of the limitations and have watched several walk thru videos.  We have only been to Kidani.  We have myself, DH, DS15 and a LO DD3.  Has anyone had luck with adding a toddler bed/mattress anywhere?  There just doesn’t seem to be any good space judging by video but, I’m looking for any tips from Value room veterans-Lol!


----------



## twinklebug

kmorlock said:


> We lucked into a 1 bedroom Value.  I understand some of the limitations and have watched several walk thru videos.  We have only been to Kidani.  We have myself, DH, DS15 and a LO DD3.  Has anyone had luck with adding a toddler bed/mattress anywhere?  There just doesn’t seem to be any good space judging by video but, I’m looking for any tips from Value room veterans-Lol!


That's an excellent question. I've only experienced the Value Studios, and ended up moving the table into the kitchenette/bathroom area (it was awkward, but worked). Maybe something similar?

.. or... the connecting door area to the studio next door, that's always a bit of open space.


----------



## kmorlock

I’m canceling 1 bdrm Value right now July 15-23 if anyone wants to grab it.


----------



## Kcasey02

I saw the 1 bedroom value is available for a trip we’re planning and I’m curious about it. My husband would rather do a Savannah studio at Kidani though to guarantee a better view. What do you mean by limitations? I’d be most afraid of just looking at a parking lot  curious about the video too if you have a link! 

[/QUOTE]


kmorlock said:


> We lucked into a 1 bedroom Value.  I understand some of the limitations and have watched several walk thru videos.  We have only been to Kidani.  We have myself, DH, DS15 and a LO DD3.  Has anyone had luck with adding a toddler bed/mattress anywhere?  There just doesn’t seem to be any good space judging by video but, I’m looking for any tips from Value room veterans-Lol!


----------



## kmorlock

Kcasey02 said:


> I saw the 1 bedroom value is available for a trip we’re planning and I’m curious about it. My husband would rather do a Savannah studio at Kidani though to guarantee a better view. What do you mean by limitations? I’d be most afraid of just looking at a parking lot  curious about the video too if you have a link!


[/QUOTE]
The 1 bedroom value at Jambo is more narrow less square footage than Kidani.  No second bathroom, no sleeper chair.  View is a toss up.  You could get Savanna, pool, or parking lot.  I have never stayed in a Kidani studio so, cannot give you a good comparison.  The 1 bdrm value is a great use of points if view and space are not  high priorities.


----------



## twinklebug

kmorlock said:


> The 1 bedroom value at Jambo is more narrow less square footage than Kidani.  No second bathroom, no sleeper chair.  View is a toss up.  You could get Savanna, pool, or parking lot.  I have never stayed in a Kidani studio so, cannot give you a good comparison.  The 1 bdrm value is a great use of points if view and space are not  high priorities.



This! 3' of space may not seem like that much, until it does. I've read people complaining about how the door to the bedroom will hit the bed and they seem shocked that it's not as roomy as the Kidani rooms.

Kidani has some of the best rooms on property and it's not fair to judge the values against them... and yet people do.


----------



## sndral

Kcasey02 said:


> I saw the 1 bedroom value is available for a trip we’re planning and I’m curious about it. My husband would rather do a Savannah studio at Kidani though to guarantee a better view. What do you mean by limitations? I’d be most afraid of just looking at a parking lot  curious about the video too if you have a link!


If it’s just the two of you & you like studios, then Kidani savanna view might be better.
The 1 br.s are nice for folks who like a little more privacy, kids in the living room & parents in the separate master bedroom, & the value studios cost fewer points. I personally like Jambo’s lobby, gift shop, & quick service better than Kidani’s, but at Kidani you aren’t stuck on the 5th floor like at Jambo, and the Kidani villas are more spacious than even the standard/savanna view villas at Jambo.
I’ve never gotten a value villa, so can’t comment re: specifics there.


----------



## kmorlock

twinklebug said:


> The 1 bedroom value at Jambo is more narrow less square footage than Kidani.  No second bathroom, no sleeper chair.  View is a toss up.  You could get Savanna, pool, or parking lot.  I have never stayed in a Kidani studio so, cannot give you a good comparison.  The 1 bdrm value is a great use of points if view and space are not  high priorities.



This! 3' of space may not seem like that much, until it does. I've read people complaining about how the door to the bedroom will hit the bed and they seem shocked that it's not as roomy as the Kidani rooms.

Kidani has some of the best rooms on property and it's not fair to judge the values against them... and yet people do.
[/QUOTE]
I’d stay in the value any day if it was just 2-3 of us or 2 couples.  If they had all the amenities of a standard, they would cost the same points.  It’s a fantastic value IMO.  However, I do love Kidani and having the extra bathroom and sleeper chair with a teen and toddler are priceless.  We have done 1 bdrm and 2 bdrm Dedicated at Kidani and both were great.  We have stayed at most DVC resorts and have found things that work for us and things that don’t.


----------



## kmg1107

We are staying at SSR (our home resort) but have breakfast reservations at Boma one morning and are thinking about staying for a bit afterwards. Are DVC members still table to use the pools at Jambo or Kidani resorts? The last post I found on this did not list them as restricted. If so, do we need to check in with anyone or just go and enjoy?


----------



## drusba

kmg1107 said:


> We are staying at SSR (our home resort) but have breakfast reservations at Boma one morning and are thinking about staying for a bit afterwards. Are DVC members still table to use the pools at Jambo or Kidani resorts? The last post I found on this did not list them as restricted. If so, do we need to check in with anyone or just go and enjoy?



Unless something has changed that I did not hear about, DVC pool hopping is still suspended for all resorts as part of the pandemic rules. About four years ago, DVC dropped AKV as a restricted pool resort to allow pool hopping to AKV. When and if it becomes allowed again, you will likely need to go to the front desk to use it because the Jambo pool now has fencing blocking the entrance and you need an AKV room key (magic band, other) to get in the locked gate (fencing and gates have always existed at Kidani)


----------



## Steveburnsred

Staying in a Jambo house savanna view studio for one night in June. Having a hard time trying to figure out which room to stay in. I read that the rooms at the very end of the hallways can take awhile to walk to, is this exaggerated or is this going to be some 20 minute hike just to get to the main lobby? Are the best views generally in the center of each building or is it better being by the lobby?


----------



## drusba

Steveburnsred said:


> Staying in a Jambo house savanna view studio for one night in June. Having a hard time trying to figure out which room to stay in. I read that the rooms at the very end of the hallways can take awhile to walk to, is this exaggerated or is this going to be some 20 minute hike just to get to the main lobby? Are the best views generally in the center of each building or is it better being by the lobby?



If you are in Jambo, the walk from lobby to an end room on either of the two wings can be quite long, longer than the often-mentioned long walk that can happen at BWV. Nevertheless, that Jambo walk is just an easy stroll in the park in comparison to the walk you get from lobby to an end room at Kidani, which rooms on the north wing are a little more than 1/3 mile from the lobby (comparable to walking from the base of  World Showcase, after you come over from EPCOT’s Future World , to Germany); the Kidani south wing is a tad shorter.

As to a request at Jambo, you could request close to lobby or close to the.bus station If avoiding the walk is important. Personally, I would not request either, because rooms in those areas do not have the best savanna views, I.e., it is better to be away from the lobby. My usual request at Jambo is for a room on the Zebra Trail side of Jambo, overlooking the Arusha savanna (in the the center of the u-shaped building), and away from the lobby. If granted that request gets you a room with a very good savanna view that faces west so you avoid getting blinding sun on the balcony and in the  room in the morning, the balcony stays shaded until afternoon, and you get to see a pleasant sunset. That also puts on the side of the resort where the restaurants and pool are.


----------



## HibernationTour

We have our first ever stay at Kidani next September!  My wife and I just got back from a stay at the Poly and decided to just go check AKL out for an afternoon.  It looks so darn cool, and our son will almost be 3 when we go, so I hope that's a good age for enjoying the animals.  We requested a Zazu room to try to get close-ish to Jambo and also see the Sunset Savanna.


----------



## aleh021

kmorlock said:


> I’m canceling 1 bdrm Value right now July 15-23 if anyone wants to grab it.



I should really check these boards more often :')


----------



## c0reyann

Steveburnsred said:


> Staying in a Jambo house savanna view studio for one night in June. Having a hard time trying to figure out which room to stay in. I read that the rooms at the very end of the hallways can take awhile to walk to, is this exaggerated or is this going to be some 20 minute hike just to get to the main lobby? Are the best views generally in the center of each building or is it better being by the lobby?



We were in room 4344 in Jambo (hotel room) in 2019.  It was at the far end of the left side of Jambo in the last offshoot part facing Magic Kingdom.  It was a haul from everything but worth the walk for the views, especially for a standard view rate. 

I can't swear to how long it took but I'd say it was a 5-10 minute walk to the lobby/mara/pool/bus area depending on our energy levels and how many scooters were in the hallways as the ones around the lobby were narrow.  We opted to do the stairs vs. the elevator based on how long they took.  The stairs were to the right when walking in the lobby doors and by the marketplace. 

Here's a few photos of the view: 



 This was a "standard" view and at first I didn't think we'd see much but it was actually a fun view that had something going on every time we were looking.  My husband got very sick during this trip so we spent a lot of time in the room and hanging out on the balcony.  We could see two different savannahs (sunset and arusha) and the giraffes hung in both ends and chatted to each other a lot.  We had a view of the barn and laughed at whatever screamed every night when the vets did their checks.  I think it was the ostriches?  They are VERY dramatic lol.  We also could see the fireworks through the trees/just at the top from Magic Kingdom which was a perk!  I would imagine the 5th floor rooms (DVC) would actually have a view of most of the show. 

Overall I'd HIGHLY recommend this room if you're willing to walk.  We loved it.


----------



## Deeleebaker

We just stayed in 5116, a value 1br at Jambo. We had kudu, zebras, giraffes, waterbuck, ankole cattle, and a neurotic ostrich daily. The bedroom door was very close to the bed, but it was fine for me, BF and DD7. I definitely think we will do again and with less park days so we can enjoy the resort more.


----------



## sndral

c0reyann said:


> We were in room 4344 in Jambo (hotel room) in 2019.  It was at the far end of the left side of Jambo in the last offshoot part facing Magic Kingdom.  It was a haul from everything but worth the walk for the views, especially for a standard view rate.
> 
> I can't swear to how long it took but I'd say it was a 5-10 minute walk to the lobby/mara/pool/bus area depending on our energy levels and how many scooters were in the hallways as the ones around the lobby were narrow.  We opted to do the stairs vs. the elevator based on how long they took.  The stairs were to the right when walking in the lobby doors and by the marketplace.
> 
> Here's a few photos of the view:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a "standard" view and at first I didn't think we'd see much but it was actually a fun view that had something going on every time we were looking.  My husband got very sick during this trip so we spent a lot of time in the room and hanging out on the balcony.  We could see two different savannahs (sunset and arusha) and the giraffes hung in both ends and chatted to each other a lot.  We had a view of the barn and laughed at whatever screamed every night when the vets did their checks.  I think it was the ostriches?  They are VERY dramatic lol.  We also could see the fireworks through the trees/just at the top from Magic Kingdom which was a perk!  I would imagine the 5th floor rooms (DVC) would actually have a view of most of the show.
> 
> Overall I'd HIGHLY recommend this room if you're willing to walk.  We loved it.


We were just above that room in 5344/5346 in Dec. in a standard view 2 br. - it took me less than 5 min.s to get to the lobby. The walk was worth it to me since we saw a lot of animals, including the giraffes who were there a lot!


----------



## gregskellington

Checking into Kidani today! Can't wait!


----------



## cate2

Has anybody heard any news or rumors regarding the sofa-beds?  We have a 2 bedroom value resort booked for next January, the only sticking point is the pull out couch.


----------



## Pooh12863

cate2 said:


> Has anybody heard any news or rumors regarding the sofa-beds?  We have a 2 bedroom value resort booked for next January, the only sticking point is the pull out couch.


A full refurbishment is scheduled for 2023 most likely after your stay. A 2 bedroom value is a lockoff, in the 1BR part you will have a King size bed and a sleeper sofa, in the studio part you will have a Queen size bed and a sleeper sofa.


----------



## drusba

cate2 said:


> Has anybody heard any news or rumors regarding the sofa-beds?  We have a 2 bedroom value resort booked for next January, the only sticking point is the pull out couch.



Based on normal schedule, AKV would start a hard goods refurb sometime in 2023. Assuming no delay, that still means in Jan 2023 you are not likely to see any AKV room that has been refurbed. When the refurb does occur, the sofa beds are supposed to be converted to Murphy beds that pull out from the wall over the sofa (that was actually something announced a few years ago)


----------



## cate2

oh, we're just going to miss it  

Glad to hear they are being updated (relatively) soon though.


----------



## twinklebug

cate2 said:


> oh, we're just going to miss it
> 
> Glad to hear they are being updated (relatively) soon though.


We don't know for sure that we will get those nice murphy beds, but as most resorts are being updated to them, I don't see why AKV would not. I hope they have the designs on the table soon for how to keep them AKL themed with fabrics and woods and will go into production by the end of the year.

It would be heartbreaking to see AKV units turned generic like they did with other locations.


----------



## sndral

Pooh12863 said:


> A full refurbishment is scheduled for 2023 most likely after your stay. A 2 bedroom value is a lockoff, in the 1BR part you will have a King size bed and a sleeper sofa, in the studio part you will have a Queen size bed and a sleeper sofa.


Currently in the standard & savanna view 1 br.s there’s a king size bed in the master bedroom & there’s a pull out queen size sofa bed & a sleeper chair in the living room. I don’t think the value 1 br.s at Jambo have room for the sleeper chair. I wonder if in addition to replacing the sleeper sofa w/ the Murphy bed pull down sofa they’ll replace the sleeper chair w/ the single bed under the TV set up that they have at other places when they do the 2023 refurb.s.
In the studios there’s a queen bed & a pull out queen size sofa bed.


----------



## drusba

It was announced at the Dec 2018 annual meeting that WDW DVC resorts would have the pull-out couches replaced by in-the-wall Murphy beds that pulled out over a couch. That is supposed to occur with each hard goods refurb at a resort and the next AKV refurb will be its hard goods refurb since the last one was a soft goods. Changing the pull-out chairs in the 1BRs to pull-downs from the cabinet has not been mentioned at all by DVC, and personally I would consider that a step backwards rather than forward -- the pull-out chairs are actually twin-size while those cabinet pull-outs are smaller in both length and width than regular twin size.


----------



## sndral

drusba said:


> It was announced at the Dec 2018 annual meeting that WDW DVC resorts would have the pull-out couches replaced by in-the-wall Murphy beds that pulled out over a couch. That is supposed to occur with each hard goods refurb at a resort and the next AKV refurb will be its hard goods refurb since the last one was a soft goods. Changing the pull-out chairs in the 1BRs to pull-downs from the cabinet has not been mentioned at all by DVC, and personally I would consider that a step backwards rather than forward -- the pull-out chairs are actually twin-size while those cabinet pull-outs are smaller in both length and width than regular twin size.


I’m not a fan of the very small pull down beds under the TVs either & hopeful that they’ll stay w/ them as the 5th bed. However, given the furniture they didn’t replace in the recent refurb at the VGF, I’m concerned that they’ll remove & not replace the sleeper chairs at AKV. At the VGF in the 1 br.s they didn’t replace a chair (albeit not a sleeper chair) or the 2 ottomans that used to be in the living room. From photos it looks a bit sparse in the seating department.


----------



## Pooh12863

sndral said:


> Currently in the standard & savanna view 1 br.s there’s a king size bed in the master bedroom & there’s a pull out queen size sofa bed & a sleeper chair in the living room. I don’t think the value 1 br.s at Jambo have room for the sleeper chair. I wonder if in addition to replacing the sleeper sofa w/ the Murphy bed pull down sofa they’ll replace the sleeper chair w/ the single bed under the TV set up that they have at other places when they do the 2023 refurb.s.
> In the studios there’s a queen bed & a pull out queen size sofa bed.


The OP has a value room which doesn't have the sleeper chair in the 1 BR, that's the only reason I didn't mention it.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Just a heads up, I just came back from AKV, and the pool area is super full. It was hard to find two seats together since Kandi is closed. So plan ahead. But loooved everything else about AKV.


----------



## Sabine W.

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Just a heads up, I just came back from AKV, and the pool area is super full. It was hard to find two seats together since Kandi is closed. So plan ahead. But loooved everything else about AKV.


Thanks so much for this feedback. Is the crowding mostly with the chairs? Wondering if 2 kids will still have room to play in the water and use the slide.


----------



## Splashboat

We just came back and had a value room overlooking the pool. The pool was much more crowded last week then it seemed this week. Last week people were all over the outside waiting to get in an hour before it opened. Not so many there ahead this week.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Sabine W. said:


> Thanks so much for this feedback. Is the crowding mostly with the chairs? Wondering if 2 kids will still have room to play in the water and use the slide.



Yes finding chairs but pool too. Luckily pool is big but way more than I have ever seen it in pics. I was there last weekend.


----------



## Hoppy-tn

Is the massage department opened back up at animal kingdom lodge?


----------



## Leight19

With the end of Magical express I have my first Disney trip with a car coming up this May. We will be staying at jambo in value studio and I am wondering what parks would it make sense to drive to vs taking the bus? Our initial instinct is bus to magic kingdom and drive to rest but since I’ve never driven not sure what makes the most sense. Any suggestions/feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## twinklebug

Leight19 said:


> With the end of Magical express I have my first Disney trip with a car coming up this May. We will be staying at jambo in value studio and I am wondering what parks would it make sense to drive to vs taking the bus? Our initial instinct is bus to magic kingdom and drive to rest but since I’ve never driven not sure what makes the most sense. Any suggestions/feedback would be appreciated.


My opinion is unless in a hurry, or headed to another resort which would require changing buses, just use the bus system to/from all 4 parks. The stops are close to the entrances and buses are reliable. Sit back and let them worry about traffic.


----------



## ScottOKW2K

Leight19 said:


> With the end of Magical express I have my first Disney trip with a car coming up this May. We will be staying at jambo in value studio and I am wondering what parks would it make sense to drive to vs taking the bus? Our initial instinct is bus to magic kingdom and drive to rest but since I’ve never driven not sure what makes the most sense. Any suggestions/feedback would be appreciated.



I always drive down but while staying on-site I will almost always use the bus system. Since they have the estimated wait times on the display at the bus stop it's easy to look at that and decide if you want to wait that long or not. 

I will have to say my last trip spoiled me  . I estimate I spent about 30 ~ 40 minutes TOTAL waiting for a bus. This was for a trip from 12/26 to 1/3 - definitely a busy time. I had zero wait for a bus on NYE, and waited at the MK bus stop for < 1 minute on the 30th. I was truly lucky !


----------



## softballmom3

I just recently switched over @ the 7 month mark from SSR to AKV 2 bedroom in Jambo House.  I am super excited and surprised I was able to get it.  That being said.....I wasn't able to get my last night and am obviously going to waitlist it, but is it a big deal now moving from one room to another?  I can get Kidani 2 bedroom for 1 night if the waitlist doesn't come through.  If we went over to Kidani in the a.m. would they still hold our luggage until our room is ready like they used to?  We've stayed at Jambo house since covid, but it was a literal ghost town then and I didn't have to move rooms.


----------



## twinklebug

softballmom3 said:


> I just recently switched over @ the 7 month mark from SSR to AKV 2 bedroom in Jambo House.  I am super excited and surprised I was able to get it.  That being said.....I wasn't able to get my last night and am obviously going to waitlist it, but is it a big deal now moving from one room to another?  I can get Kidani 2 bedroom for 1 night if the waitlist doesn't come through.  If we went over to Kidani in the a.m. would they still hold our luggage until our room is ready like they used to?  We've stayed at Jambo house since covid, but it was a literal ghost town then and I didn't have to move rooms.


Yes, bell services will hold the luggage until your room is ready, but since you're considering going just from one building to the other in the resort I'd just bring all the luggage onto the shuttle between the two buildings, check it into bell services myself and not deal with the transfer truck which can take time and someone might need an item lost in a bag (swim suit, meds, etc).

I'm sure you've seen the shuttle, it's a small bus just like airport parking uses and is never crowded.


----------



## sndral

softballmom3 said:


> I just recently switched over @ the 7 month mark from SSR to AKV 2 bedroom in Jambo House.  I am super excited and surprised I was able to get it.  That being said.....I wasn't able to get my last night and am obviously going to waitlist it, but is it a big deal now moving from one room to another?  I can get Kidani 2 bedroom for 1 night if the waitlist doesn't come through.  If we went over to Kidani in the a.m. would they still hold our luggage until our room is ready like they used to?  We've stayed at Jambo house since covid, but it was a literal ghost town then and I didn't have to move rooms.


Were you in Jambo before they opened the cash hotel rooms? It seemed fairly normal when I was there this Dec..
In addition to your wait list I’d stalk the RAT a couple of times a day as well to maximize your chance of snagging that last night at Jambo.


----------



## softballmom3

sndral said:


> Were you in Jambo before they opened the cash hotel rooms? It seemed fairly normal when I was there this Dec..
> In addition to your wait list I’d stalk the RAT a couple of times a day as well to maximize your chance of snagging that last night at Jambo.


Yes, we were there before cash rooms opened.  It was crazy weird how empty it was (last May).  Thanks for your advice on the stalking!  I could have gotten Kidani for the entire trip, I just didn't really want to.


----------



## softballmom3

twinklebug said:


> Yes, bell services will hold the luggage until your room is ready, but since you're considering going just from one building to the other in the resort I'd just bring all the luggage onto the shuttle between the two buildings, check it into bell services myself and not deal with the transfer truck which can take time and someone might need an item lost in a bag (swim suit, meds, etc).
> 
> I'm sure you've seen the shuttle, it's a small bus just like airport parking uses and is never crowded.



That's a much better idea I think!  We've used that shuttle bus going from one to the other before.  We are also driving so I could potentially just put our things in our vehicle and get out what I need for that last night.  Shew!  I hope that waitlist comes through .


----------



## hhisc16

Anybody know how similar the Magic Candle Company smell for African Lodge is to Jambo House?


----------



## limegreenmonorail

hhisc16 said:


> Anybody know how similar the Magic Candle Company smell for African Lodge is to Jambo House?


I have it, and it's terrible, in my opinion. I worked at AKL too, so I'm very familiar with how it SHOULD smell. This candle's way off, unfortunately.


----------



## hhisc16

limegreenmonorail said:


> I have it, and it's terrible, in my opinion. I worked at AKL too, so I'm very familiar with how it SHOULD smell. This candle's way off, unfortunately.


Do you have a recommendation for a similar scent?


----------



## hhisc16

limegreenmonorail said:


> I have it, and it's terrible, in my opinion. I worked at AKL too, so I'm very familiar with how it SHOULD smell. This candle's way off, unfortunately.


The candle came in and you are correct. It smelled like baby powder with vanilla and made me sneeze constantly.
I contacted them and asked for an exchange, which I ordered Wilderness Resort instead.
Hope this candle does not have the same impact.


----------



## disney_lover_UK

Have our first DVC booking made! Will be for the night after our wedding!
We have a savannah view studio in Kidani, I’m sure this has been asked before so sorry but any room suggestions, and how do you put a request in for certain rooms with guest services? Thanks


----------



## drusba

^See this map www.wdwinfo.com/maps/Kindani_Village_Map.jpg. The front entrance faces west, and thus you have a north wing (left side of map when viewing it) and south wing (right side of map). For a savanna view DVC reservation at Kidani, you would first make the reservation on line and then contact MS, by phone, by email, or by chat and put in a non-guaranteed location request.

My usual lead location request is Sunset Savanna view (all rooms that are on the east side of the map). More than 80% of the savanna view rooms overlook Sunset so chances of getting that request are high. The smaller Pembe savanna on the northwest side of the building does not have giraffes or zebras.

My second request is usually one to avoid getting any rooms near the ends of the wings. At about 2/3 mile, Kidani is one the longest single hotel-like buildings in the world (meaning on earth) and a walk from end rooms to lobby can be 1/3 mile (about the same distance as walking from the base of World Showcase at Epcot to Germany). I usually request either near (a) the Timon elevator, which is at the red AED sign on the south side of the map in between the second and third building units from the lobby and provides a fast trip to the busses and a not overly far trip to the pool; or (b) close to the Rafiki elevator, which is at the red AED sign in the map between the second and third building units from the lobby on the north wing, and provides the shortest trip from the building to a pool gate via that elevator to the ground/parking lot floor, and is not overly far from the bus station.

Some request lower floor to get more direct view of animals, but I like any floor (the higher floor rooms have a more panoramic view).  One request to possibly avoid is close to the lobby. If you get that it is fine. The problem that exists is that regular Kidani visitors all know that they want to avoid the forever walks from the end rooms to the the lobby, pool, or bus station, and close to lobby has become the most popular request, with the result that you may not get it because of too many requests.  When they cannot meet a location request, they just put you in any room that is still available, which often is a room far from the lobby.

Note that any room location requests should be made through MS (again via phone, email or chat) and you should not use the online request page when you check-in on line. That page is essentially ridiculous. For example, you can choose to request near an "elevator," without naming the elevator. The problem is that there are three elevator locations along each wing and a near elevator request, when you cannot name the elevator, can result in being put in essentially any room in the building. Moreover, if you use that request page at check-in online that will wipe out any request you made through MS.


----------



## drusba

double post


----------



## softballmom3

sndral said:


> Were you in Jambo before they opened the cash hotel rooms? It seemed fairly normal when I was there this Dec..
> In addition to your wait list I’d stalk the RAT a couple of times a day as well to maximize your chance of snagging that last night at Jambo.



I didn't even have to waitlist!  I was going to put in for the waitlist on that last day and thought what the heck, I'll check and see.  There it was!  I was able to modify and have the entire trip in one room.  Woop woop!


----------



## disney_lover_UK

drusba said:


> ^See this map www.wdwinfo.com/maps/Kindani_Village_Map.jpg. The front entrance faces west, and thus you have a north wing (left side of map when viewing it) and south wing (right side of map). For a savanna view DVC reservation at Kidani, you would first make the reservation on line and then contact MS, by phone, by email, or by chat and put in a non-guaranteed location request.
> 
> My usual lead location request is Sunset Savanna view (all rooms that are on the east side of the map). More than 80% of the savanna view rooms overlook Sunset so chances of getting that request are high. The smaller Pembe savanna on the northwest side of the building does not have giraffes or zebras.
> 
> My second request is usually one to avoid getting any rooms near the ends of the wings. At about 2/3 mile, Kidani is one the longest single hotel-like buildings in the world (meaning on earth) and a walk from end rooms to lobby can be 1/3 mile (about the same distance as walking from the base of World Showcase at Epcot to Germany). I usually request either near (a) the Timon elevator, which is at the red AED sign on the south side of the map in between the second and third building units from the lobby and provides a fast trip to the busses and a not overly far trip to the pool; or (b) close to the Rafiki elevator, which is at the red AED sign in the map between the second and third building units from the lobby on the north wing, and provides the shortest trip from the building to a pool gate via that elevator to the ground/parking lot floor, and is not overly far from the bus station.
> 
> Some request lower floor to get more direct view of animals, but I like any floor (the higher floor rooms have a more panoramic view).  One request to possibly avoid is close to the lobby. If you get that it is fine. The problem that exists is that regular Kidani visitors all know that they want to avoid the forever walks from the end rooms to the the lobby, pool, or bus station, and close to lobby has become the most popular request, with the result that you may not get it because of too many requests.  When they cannot meet a location request, they just put you in any room that is still available, which often is a room far from the lobby.
> 
> Note that any room location requests should be made through MS (again via phone, email or chat) and you should not use the online request page when you check-in on line. That page is essentially ridiculous. For example, you can choose to request near an "elevator," without naming the elevator. The problem is that there are three elevator locations along each wing and a near elevator request, when you cannot name the elevator, can result in being put in essentially any room in the building. Moreover, if you use that request page at check-in online that will wipe out any request you made through MS.


Thanks for this! 
when would you suggest is a good time to request the room? Any point or nearer the booking?


----------



## Doingitagain

disney_lover_UK said:


> Thanks for this!
> when would you suggest is a good time to request the room? Any point or nearer the booking?


I think most do it about 30 days in advance.


----------



## drusba

disney_lover_UK said:


> Thanks for this!
> when would you suggest is a good time to request the room? Any point or nearer the booking?



A room location request can be put in as soon as you have made the reservation. Waiting until later does not make a difference except that you should not wait until too close to the reservation (30-days or more out would be OK) not just because they may start assigning rooms a while before any arrival date but also because MS in the last couple of years as a result of the pandemic has often been slow in even getting around to acknowledging you have made a request.


----------



## Ariel620

Has there been any issues recently with the people booked in DVC value or club level getting moved to a different part of the resort?  I know there were problems in Sept & Oct, but I haven’t heard anything in a while


----------



## igrsod

Ariel620 said:


> Has there been any issues recently with the people booked in DVC value or club level getting moved to a different part of the resort?  I know there were problems in Sept & Oct, but I haven’t heard anything in a while


We were in value and not moved last week.


----------



## Deeleebaker

Ariel620 said:


> Has there been any issues recently with the people booked in DVC value or club level getting moved to a different part of the resort?  I know there were problems in Sept & Oct, but I haven’t heard anything in a while


Stayed value 1br 2/12-18 no issue.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Ariel620 said:


> Has there been any issues recently with the people booked in DVC value or club level getting moved to a different part of the resort?  I know there were problems in Sept & Oct, but I haven’t heard anything in a while



I did DVC Club level late Feb and was not moved. I did not see any repairs happening like what was happening earlier in the year.


----------



## Haley R

We’re potentially going to book a last minute dvc rental for a Jambo studio. We’ve never stayed there with our toddler and are concerned about his nap. He needs a dark space and we usually stick him in the bathroom area in a pack n play but there’s no door for this one. Does anyone have any other ideas that might work? Otherwise we will probably just not book it

ETA: Nevermind, just saw the splash pad is closed


----------



## torchlight

Would anyone that stayed at Kidani very recently be able to confirm:  There is some conflicting info out there regarding housekeeping services going back to "normal" at Deluxe resorts, including AKL.  I know that "normal" never included daily housekeeping for DVC rooms, but you used to have the option to pay extra for daily housekeeping.  Is that option available again now?


----------



## Okw2020Soto

Last October we added on 50pts & in a few weeks we’ll be there for earth day 
Any recommendations? Staying Kidani deluxe studio 
Any special events for earth day ?


----------



## nuhusky123

Just finished a split stay at poly and akl kidani.

poly was nice and all, loved the mono rail location but akl is just fantastic. The hotel especially kidani is so peaceful and the savanna view is unbeatable 

the rooms need their refresh but I truly love akl. Will forgo poly and stick to my akl


----------



## Okw2020Soto

Any news on the Kidani pool is it open yet???


----------



## syansick

Ariel620 said:


> Has there been any issues recently with the people booked in DVC value or club level getting moved to a different part of the resort?  I know there were problems in Sept & Oct, but I haven’t heard anything in a while


We had a HUGE issue with being moved from club level on March 28th, 2022. Checked in and were supposed to have the one bedroom accessible with roll in shower. We booked this in June as part of our 50th anniversary celebration.  Checked in, was told room was not ready. After a few hours we asked at desk if room was ready, were told it was, and it was not the club level room we booked, but a one bedroom accessible on the 5th floor but VERY far from elevator to lounge.  We are both in our 70’s and while I am in a scooter, my husband cannot walk long distances, and the location of that room, 5319, would not allow us to take advantage of the club level. To say I was devastated is an understatement.  When we questioned what happened, we were given varying answers.  They said they left a voice mail the day before informing us that due to maintenance issues, we were being moved. But as we had been on a cruise, disembarking that morning, we had not received it until hours after we checked in. BUT, while sitting in the lounge, we saw that the room was occupied. If there were indeed maintenance issues, they were NOT in that room.  Pressing the concierge host as to why the room we reserved was given to someone else, (there is only one club level,accessible one bedroom with roll in shower. I know to which room you are assigned as  I have booked it many times before) Then we were told DVC had double booked the room and the other person probably had reserved earlier.  Impossible. Once that room is booked it disappears from inventory.
I was literally in tears sitting at the concierge desk. This was a milestone anniversary. 50 years, a time that would not come again.   We had planned on spending the two days after our anniversary at AKL sitting on the balcony watching the animals and availing ourselves of the club perks.  We were not even going to a park.  The concierge host’s assertion that it was
nothing personal did nothing to make me feel better.
     There were no rooms with roll in shower closer to the elevator, so they offered us another room at Boardwalk.  It was a standard room, ground level, with a view of the back of the pool bar.  Not exactly what we planned. To make matters worse, when we arrived at Boardwalk, they had no room for us and didn’t know what we were talking about.  It took 45 minutes for them to straighten it out.  And we were charged the 50 point per night room rate at AKL, and not the 31 point per night standard room rate at Boardwalk.  I am devastated. We have been DVC members since 1994.  Too bad Disney, during its own 50th anniversary, did not feel that our 50th was important .


----------



## bluecruiser

That really stinks, so sorry this happened to you. To start with, you should be refunded your points for your stay. There's no way the room you got at Boardwalk is anywhere close to what you reserved and spent your points on.

If you haven't already done so, be sure to email DVC at dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com . You can also email the General Manager at Animal Kingdom Lodge (who also covers the DVC villa side) at WDW.GM.AnimalKingdomLodge@Disney.com .

Apparently the Member Satisfaction Team is in the executive offices of DVC (or so I've read on the boards).


----------



## Ariel620

bluecruiser said:


> That really stinks, so sorry this happened to you. To start with, you should be refunded your points for your stay. There's no way the room you got at Boardwalk is anywhere close to what you reserved and spent your points on.
> 
> If you haven't already done so, be sure to email DVC at dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com . You can also email the General Manager at Animal Kingdom Lodge (who also covers the DVC villa side) at WDW.GM.AnimalKingdomLodge@Disney.com .
> 
> Apparently the Member Satisfaction Team is in the executive offices of DVC (or so I've read on the boards).


I'm sorry this happened to you.  


syansick said:


> We had a HUGE issue with being moved from club level on March 28th, 2022. Checked in and were supposed to have the one bedroom accessible with roll in shower. We booked this in June as part of our 50th anniversary celebration.  Checked in, was told room was not ready. After a few hours we asked at desk if room was ready, were told it was, and it was not the club level room we booked, but a one bedroom accessible on the 5th floor but VERY far from elevator to lounge.  We are both in our 70’s and while I am in a scooter, my husband cannot walk long distances, and the location of that room, 5319, would not allow us to take advantage of the club level. To say I was devastated is an understatement.  When we questioned what happened, we were given varying answers.  They said they left a voice mail the day before informing us that due to maintenance issues, we were being moved. But as we had been on a cruise, disembarking that morning, we had not received it until hours after we checked in. BUT, while sitting in the lounge, we saw that the room was occupied. If there were indeed maintenance issues, they were NOT in that room.  Pressing the concierge host as to why the room we reserved was given to someone else, (there is only one club level,accessible one bedroom with roll in shower. I know to which room you are assigned as  I have booked it many times before) Then we were told DVC had double booked the room and the other person probably had reserved earlier.  Impossible. Once that room is booked it disappears from inventory.
> I was literally in tears sitting at the concierge desk. This was a milestone anniversary. 50 years, a time that would not come again.   We had planned on spending the two days after our anniversary at AKL sitting on the balcony watching the animals and availing ourselves of the club perks.  We were not even going to a park.  The concierge host’s assertion that it was
> nothing personal did nothing to make me feel better.
> There were no rooms with roll in shower closer to the elevator, so they offered us another room at Boardwalk.  It was a standard room, ground level, with a view of the back of the pool bar.  Not exactly what we planned. To make matters worse, when we arrived at Boardwalk, they had no room for us and didn’t know what we were talking about.  It took 45 minutes for them to straighten it out.  And we were charged the 50 point per night room rate at AKL, and not the 31 point per night standard room rate at Boardwalk.  I am devastated. We have been DVC members since 1994


I'm sorry this happened to you .  I would certainly email the addresses listed above.  I realize the day has come and gone and you can't celebrate the way you wanted to, but Disney (and DVC) even recently has been good at making it up when it is their mistake.  This is certainly their mistake.  It sucks that it happened, but I really think you should send those emails and get them to make it right some how (or at least make it a bit better).  At the very least, they owe you points, but I'd say they owe you more than that... they owe you a club level vacation that you booked.  If that room is out for maintenance, and they only have one.  Then they should have given you an upgrade, not a downgrade (they usually do).  I know in the fall people had similar issues though.  People in one and two bedroom club level rooms were getting moved to what I would deem as NOT an upgraded room (but AKL claimed it was an upgrade for various reasons).


----------



## nuhusky123

Okw2020Soto said:


> Any news on the Kidani pool is it open yet???


Still closed


----------



## syansick

bluecruiser said:


> That really stinks, so sorry this happened to you. To start with, you should be refunded your points for your stay. There's no way the room you got at Boardwalk is anywhere close to what you reserved and spent your points on.
> 
> If you haven't already done so, be sure to email DVC at dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com . You can also email the General Manager at Animal Kingdom Lodge (who also covers the DVC villa side) at WDW.GM.AnimalKingdomLodge@Disney.com .
> 
> Apparently the Member Satisfaction Team is in the executive offices of DVC (or so I've read on the boards).


Thank you for the info. I contacted member services but the DVC support team said they could not help me recoup the points as that had to be done at AKL, even though the points are now charged through Boardwalk.  Will try to sort things out and will update. I do appreciate your advice.


----------



## syansick

Ariel620 said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you.
> 
> I'm sorry this happened to you .  I would certainly email the addresses listed above.  I realize the day has come and gone and you can't celebrate the way you wanted to, but Disney (and DVC) even recently has been good at making it up when it is their mistake.  This is certainly their mistake.  It sucks that it happened, but I really think you should send those emails and get them to make it right some how (or at least make it a bit better).  At the very least, they owe you points, but I'd say they owe you more than that... they owe you a club level vacation that you booked.  If that room is out for maintenance, and they only have one.  Then they should have given you an upgrade, not a downgrade (they usually do).  I know in the fall people had similar issues though.  People in one and two bedroom club level rooms were getting moved to what I would deem as NOT an upgraded room (but AKL claimed it was an upgrade for various reasons).


Thank you for your sympathy to our plight.  I told the manager that I had booked a concierge room and I expected to get one, and he just looked at me and said nothing. As to the maintenance, there was no maintenance taking place in that room. It was occupied, a fact that both  the concierge and the manager finally confirmed when we saw folks going and coming from the room. We were offered two nights, point free at some unnamed time in the future, but with my being disabled and both of us being in our 70’s, I do not know if that will be possible.  Through  the years, (28 as DVC members) we have celebrated important occasions with Disney, our 25th anniversary among others, graduations, milestone birthdays for both us and our children and grandchildren. We have been pretty loyal to Disney, which is what makes the way we were treated even more upsetting.  I am going to pursue this, and will update.


----------



## starfrenzy

Leight19 said:


> With the end of Magical express I have my first Disney trip with a car coming up this May. We will be staying at jambo in value studio and I am wondering what parks would it make sense to drive to vs taking the bus? Our initial instinct is bus to magic kingdom and drive to rest but since I’ve never driven not sure what makes the most sense. Any suggestions/feedback would be appreciated.


This is my plan for our May trip as well. (Bus to MK and drive to the rest.) 

The parking lots at the other three are walkable and efficient. 

Last July, my boys waited 45 minutes at Animal Kingdom to get on the bus to SSR in the middle of the day. Certainly, the bus from AK to AKV will come more frequently, but just to give you an idea of how long the waits can get.


----------



## xdan0920

nuhusky123 said:


> Still closed


Any word on when it will open? I arrive in 4 days!


----------



## mamaofsix

Any rumors of when the villas might be getting a refurb?  Things are looking very tired...


----------



## drusba

mamaofsix said:


> Any rumors of when the villas might be getting a refurb?  Things are looking very tired...


If DVC followed traditional schedules, AKV rooms would be subject to a hard goods refurb in 2023 (that should result, among other things, in all-pull-out couches being replaced with in-the-wall over-the-couch Murphy beds). However, that normal schedule has not necessarily been followed since the pandemic, e.g., BRV is way late. There has been no announcement yet as to an actual beginning for an AKV refurb.


----------



## c0reyann

xdan0920 said:


> Any word on when it will open? I arrive in 4 days!


Reports on Facebook is that it opened yesterday.


----------



## hhisc16

Just got an email from Magic Candle Company that said they changed the African Lodge scent on 4/5/22.
I hope it is better than the old scent, it was the only candle that made me sneeze constantly.
I am curious to see what AKV lovers think of the new scent.


----------



## mamaofsix

drusba said:


> If DVC followed traditional schedules, AKV rooms would be subject to a hard goods refurb in 2023 (that should result, among other things, in all-pull-out couches being replaced with in-the-wall over-the-couch Murphy beds). However, that normal schedule has not necessarily been followed since the pandemic, e.g., BRV is way late. There has been no announcement yet as to an actual beginning for an AKV refurb.


Okay, good to know.  So, maybe 2024 or 2025, lol...

The pull-down Murphy's would be nice - maybe with a Murphy under the TV instead of a sleep chair, too? Hopefully a change in colour palette will happen as well.  The beige walls and brown trim are pretty blah.


----------



## drusba

mamaofsix said:


> Okay, good to know.  So, maybe 2024 or 2025, lol...
> 
> The pull-down Murphy's would be nice - maybe with a Murphy under the TV instead of a sleep chair, too? Hopefully a change in colour palette will happen as well.  The beige walls and brown trim are pretty blah.


There has been no mention or hint that AKV would adopt the cabinet Murphy's in the living rooms af the 1BR. The announcement made in Dec 2018 in relation to future refurbs was only that the pull-out couches at the resorts would be changed to the pull-down Murphys out-of-the-wall over the couch.  I am one who hopes they do not adopt the pull down Murphy bed from a cabinet to replace the sleeper chairs. Those cabinet  pull-downs are smaller than twin size, in both length and width. The sleeper chair pull-outs are about the same size as a twin-size and also provide an additional sitting chair in the living room. Changing to the cabinet Murphy's at AKV (or BLT) would, in my view, be a serious downgrade rather than an upgrade.


----------



## Doingitagain

This might be controversial, but I am hoping the renovate the Jambo three bedroom grandvillas and remove the pool tables and make that into a more multi-purpose space.


----------



## sndral

mamaofsix said:


> Okay, good to know.  So, maybe 2024 or 2025, lol...
> 
> The pull-down Murphy's would be nice - maybe with a Murphy under the TV instead of a sleep chair, too? Hopefully a change in colour palette will happen as well.  The beige walls and brown trim are pretty blah.


I hope they don’t replace the sleeper chair w/ an under the TV pull down. I like having a comfortable chair to sit on in addition to the sofa & it was comfortable to sleep on IME. I’m not a fan of those tiny beds under the TV set ups. At least if they go the bed under TV route I hope they’ll keep some kind of upholstered chair in the living rooms. In the pix of the VGF after their recent refurb they replaced the sleeper sofa w/ the pulldown bed/couch combo & they took away the upholstered extra chair & ottomans in the 1 br. living rooms, so I’m concerned we’ll lose our upholstered chair at AKV when the time comes  & a 1 br. that sleeps 5 will ironically end up only seating 2 comfortably.


Doingitagain said:


> This might be controversial, but I am hoping the renovate the Jambo three bedroom grandvillas and remove the pool tables and make that into a more multi-purpose space.


I’ve not yet stayed in a GF, but have a trip in 2024 penciled in & agree putting a seating area w/ sofa bed in the pool room would be really nice & would create more flexibility w/ sleeping options.


----------



## harmon54

Doingitagain said:


> This might be controversial, but I am hoping the renovate the Jambo three bedroom grandvillas and remove the pool tables and make that into a more multi-purpose space.


We stayed in December and I thought what are we going to do with the pool table but it was the highlight of the trip for the kids- I mean we don’t stay in many hotels with pool tables so ever time we were in the room they were playing pool!  Also it was a a bit chilly and rainy at times so it gave them all something to do!


----------



## xdan0920

Kidani pool has been open all week. But it’s ice cold, that normal?


----------



## starfrenzy

I was at Vero Beach in Nov 2020 when the pool reopened and the water was really cold the first day and a half.

I don’t know if they forgot to turn on the heaters or it just takes that long for the water to get warmed up.

A week seems like a VERY long time. I would ask the front desk.


----------



## Okw2020Soto

xdan0920 said:


> Kidani pool has been open all week. But it’s ice cold, that normal?


Lol yes opened all week April 17-22 and very cold


----------



## twinklebug

Okw2020Soto said:


> Lol yes opened all week April 17-22 and very cold


That's interesting. I wonder if the water heater is not functioning.

On an unrelated note, your signature's images are coming through huge on my end. Not sure if you know how to make them smaller, but thought you should know


----------



## starfrenzy

My 6 year old wants to know if there is any sand play area at Kidani or Jambo House like the sand at Coronado, Poly, Grand Flo, etc.


----------



## twinklebug

starfrenzy said:


> My 6 year old wants to know if there is any sand play area at Kidani or Jambo House like the sand at Coronado, Poly, Grand Flo, etc.


No. In florida those sandy areas require maintenance to keep them clean and bug free. Neither of the AK resorts have that equipment.

Kidani has the best water play area around though (my biased opinion)


----------



## starfrenzy

I was telling her about the awesome water play area but she kept talking about wanting to bring the Cinderella Castle sand mold she got at Vero Beach. I will let her know. 

Thank you for confirming @twinklebug!


----------



## JodyK

Hey Fellow AKL Owners - Does anyone have experience with the 3 bedroom grand villa standard view they can share?


----------



## Doingitagain

JodyK said:


> Hey Fellow AKL Owners - Does anyone have experience with the 3 bedroom grand villa standard view they can share?


Is that at Kidani?  I know all the Jambo grand villas are Savannah view.  I thought they were at Kidani, too, but I haven’t stayed there so not sure.

go to Touring Plans and you can see room views.


----------



## JodyK

Yes, it is at Kidani. I went to Touring Plans and it looks like there is only one and they don't have the best photos so was curious if anyone had ever stayed before. It is the backside of the Pembe Savannah by the fence line the room right next door is a Savannah View. Though I'm sure they both don't have great Savannah Views.

I waitlisted a Savannah View because the difference in points is pretty minimal in the relation to the points for a Grand Villa.


----------



## sndral

JodyK said:


> Yes, it is at Kidani. I went to Touring Plans and it looks like there is only one and they don't have the best photos so was curious if anyone had ever stayed before. It is the backside of the Pembe Savannah by the fence line the room right next door is a Savannah View. Though I'm sure they both don't have great Savannah Views.
> 
> I waitlisted a Savannah View because the difference in points is pretty minimal in the relation to the points for a Grand Villa.


I’ve not stayed in one, but I believe there are 2 of them & both overlook the narrow part of the Pembe savanna at Kidani. There are a couple of photos of the view from one of them in this thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/kidani-grand-villa-standard-view.3072237/.


----------



## JKitch

Thank you! Maybe touring plans has one room on the backside mismarked as a savannah view.


----------



## sndral

JKitch said:


> Thank you! Maybe touring plans has one room on the backside mismarked as a savannah view.


No problem, I’ve been researching the GVs for a large family trip & trying to decide between Kidani & Jambo - I found a YouTube video of one of the standard view grand villas - you can see the view about half way through.


----------



## Hoppy-tn

Anyone know if the Maji pool bar is open


----------



## drusba

JodyK said:


> Hey Fellow AKL Owners - Does anyone have experience with the 3 bedroom grand villa standard view they can share?


See this map https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/Kindani_Village_Map.jpg. The two standard view GVs at Kidani overlook Pembe savanna; none of the Savanna view GVs overlook Pembe. One of the standards is at the end of the sixth building unit from the lobby on the north side of the map (left side when facing map), and the other is at the beginning of the seventh building unit from lobby. The Pumbaa elevator is between the two building units. (Touring Plans does not accurately classify rooms in those sixth and seventh building units, incorrectly showing some savanna view and some standard view rooms on the Pembe savanna side of those two building units when all rooms on the Pembe savanna side of those two units are standard view.) You do not need to make any particular location request because location and view of both GVs is about the same. Also, if you have a car, you can usually park fairly close to the Pumbaa elevator in the ground floor, under-building parking lot that runs throughout most of the building

Both GVs have actual savanna view. The issue is that the outer perimeter fence comes somewhat close to the building in that area. Nevertheless, animals do regularly come there, although Pembe does not have giraffes. The Kidani GV rooms (including the standards) are themselves among the best two story GVs at WDW with: (a) four bathrooms, with one of the bathrooms and the washer/dryer being near the front entrance door; (b) a living room area whose ceiling is the top of the second floor and it has almost floor to ceiling windows, providing exceptional views, balconies for every bedroom and in the living/dining room area, (c) a large alcove at the top of the stairs where there is a queen-size sofa bed, table, TV and dresser, thus providing an additional sleeping area not found in most DVC GVs.

The only real "downside" of the standard view GVs is distance to amenities. The Kidani building, end-to-end, is about 2/3 of a mile long. Those standard view GVs (and a number of the savanna view GVs) thus provide very long walks to lobby, store, restaurant, and bus station


----------



## sndral

@drusba are all of the main entrances to the GVs at Kidani on the 4th floor w/ the 2 non master bedrooms on the 5th floor?


----------



## JodyK

Thanks, @drusba that makes sense, looks like touring plans just has 7861 mismarked. Hopefully, a waitlist will fill for a Savannah View with giraffes but it is good to know it still has a Savannah View. When you are paying for a GV the 7 less points per night for a standard GV isn't really much considering the difference between a 2BR Sav vs Standard is 9 points.

@sndral Thanks for the video! I believe all of the Kidani GVs have this layout.


----------



## drusba

JodyK said:


> Thanks, @drusba that makes sense, looks like touring plans just has 7861 mismarked. Hopefully, a waitlist will fill for a Savannah View with giraffes but it is good to know it still has a Savannah View. When you are paying for a GV the 7 less points per night for a standard GV isn't really much considering the difference between a 2BR Sav vs Standard is 9 points.
> 
> @sndral Thanks for the video! I believe all of the Kidani GVs have this layout.



As to the layout, that video is before 2016 when a refurb was done. A lot is still the same but colors are a little brighter now, the TV is bigger, and the bathroom shampoo, etc is in a wall unit in the showers.


----------



## drusba

sndral said:


> @drusba are all of the main entrances to the GVs at Kidani on the 4th floor w/ the 2 non-master bedrooms on the 5th floor?


All Kidani GVs have a main entrance on the 4th floor and the two non-master bedrooms are on the fifth


----------



## Jennasis

Can anyone tell me how hard a STANDARD VIEW studio is to book at 7 months out at either Kidani or Jambo, first week of May and First week of September?


----------



## twinklebug

Jennasis said:


> Can anyone tell me how hard a STANDARD VIEW studio is to book at 7 months out at either Kidani or Jambo, first week of May and First week of September?


Usually not hard at all, particularly September. However, with the overage of points in the system and the world returning to normal, it's anyone's guess what will be popular and when.

What's going in your favor is there are a lot of standard view rooms.


----------



## gharter

Jennasis said:


> Can anyone tell me how hard a STANDARD VIEW studio is to book at 7 months out at either Kidani or Jambo, first week of May and First week of September?


September usually has a fair amount of availability.  Getting into October and later, it disappears.
When we stay at Kidani, we LOVE  staying in the Savannah view whether it is studio or 1 BR.  So much fun to have breakfast watching the animals in the Savannah.


----------



## yaksack

If you're staying in Kadani, is there a place to get coffee at 4-5am?


----------



## twinklebug

yaksack said:


> If you're staying in Kadani, is there a place to get coffee at 4-5am?


Not that I'm aware of. Even over in Jambo the Mara quick service location opens at 6:30 am.  I would not expect anything in Kidani to be open before that. ( https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/animal-kingdom-lodge/mara/ )

I think you'd be hard pressed to find any Disney resort with coffee available before 6.

Solution:
You can brew a half decent pot of coffee in-room. Since the Kidani rooms are all DVC they all come with a 12 cup drip coffee maker and a small supply packets of coffee, enough for 2-3 days, sometimes more if your housekeeper was feeling generous. make sure not to use the Florida tap water or it will ruin the pot of coffee as it has a sulfur smell/taste to it. Use bottled.

I always have an order delivered from Amazon, Walmart or Publix for a 40 pack of purified water, creamer and fruit, cereals and snacks even if we're in a studio. I bring my own bagged coffee, and 12c filters from home as I'm pretty particular on flavors although the new 50th Joffrey's Coffee that is in the room is pretty good.


----------



## JGINPL

Hello I think I read somewhere that next Jan - April they may be updating the Pool at Kidani.  So I'm trying to book a 2 bedroom at Jambo.  Does anyone know if there are any standard views that have a partial savannah view?  And please correct me if I'm wrong do the Jambo 2 bedrooms only have 2 bathrooms but the Kidani 2 bedrooms have 3 bathrooms right?


----------



## limace

I thought that pool update happened this year.


----------



## JGINPL

You are correct, I read the notice wrong, being I was putting in for 2023 I don't know why they kept this up.


----------



## wnielsen1

JGINPL said:


> Hello I think I read somewhere that next Jan - April they may be updating the Pool at Kidani.  So I'm trying to book a 2 bedroom at Jambo.  Does anyone know if there are any standard views that have a partial savannah view?  And please correct me if I'm wrong do the Jambo 2 bedrooms only have 2 bathrooms but the Kidani 2 bedrooms have 3 bathrooms right?


Correct on the bathroom situation.  Paging @drusba for the view information.


----------



## DenLo

There are a couple of standard view rooms at Jambo House that have a savanna view.  I know someone that stayed in a room that had a savanna view.  But I don't know if the room was a studio or a 1BR. It was a limited view more view of birds than the hoof stock.  It seems to me that both rooms were next to each other.  It was down the Ostrich Trail.  Possibly rooms 5110, 12, 14 & 5116.  But it could have been the dedicated studios of 5120 and 5122.  I guess that doesn't really answer your question.  

Here's map link showing the room numbers http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html


----------



## drusba

JGINPL said:


> Hello I think I read somewhere that next Jan - April they may be updating the Pool at Kidani.  So I'm trying to book a 2 bedroom at Jambo.  Does anyone know if there are any standard views that have a partial savannah view?  And please correct me if I'm wrong do the Jambo 2 bedrooms only have 2 bathrooms but the Kidani 2 bedrooms have 3 bathrooms right?


As to Kidani, see this map file:///Users/don/Desktop/Kxq3nYU.jpg  The standard view rooms that have savanna view are (a) all rooms on the Pembe savanna side in the sixth and seventh building units from the lobby on the north wing; the Pumbaa elevator is between those two building units; (b) about half the rooms on the Pembe savanna side in the fourth building unit on the north wing are standard views with at least partial savanna view. Best request to make to get savanna view with a standard is likely to request a room near the Pumbaa elevator.

As to Jambo see this map for location of standard view rooms G2qaSva.png. More than half the standard view rooms have savanna view while the rest overlook the pool area. Best request to make to get a savanna view with a standard view room is to request a room on the Kudo Trail side of the building (the left side of the u-shaped building when facing the map) because all standards on that side have a savanna view (of the Sunset savanna).


----------



## JGINPL

drusba said:


> As to Kidani, see this map file:///Users/don/Desktop/Kxq3nYU.jpg  The standard view rooms that have savanna view are (a) all rooms on the Pembe savanna side in the sixth and seventh building units from the lobby on the north wing; the Pumbaa elevator is between those two building units; (b) about half the rooms on the Pembe savanna side in the fourth building unit on the north wing are standard views with at least partial savanna view. Best request to make to get savanna view with a standard is likely to request a room near the Pumbaa elevator.
> 
> As to Jambo see this map for location of standard view rooms G2qaSva.png. More than half the standard view rooms have savanna view while the rest overlook the pool area. Best request to make to get a savanna view with a standard view room is to request a room on the Kudo Trail side of the building (the left side of the u-shaped building when facing the map) because all standards on that side have a savanna view (of the Sunset savanna).


I appreciate your help on this!!


----------



## JGINPL

Does anyone have the Manager Email address for Animal Kingdom Lodge.  The one I found further up on this thread doesn't work: WDW.GM.AnimalKingdomLodge@Disney.com


----------



## sndral

JGINPL said:


> Hello I think I read somewhere that next Jan - April they may be updating the Pool at Kidani.  So I'm trying to book a 2 bedroom at Jambo.  Does anyone know if there are any standard views that have a partial savannah view?  And please correct me if I'm wrong do the Jambo 2 bedrooms only have 2 bathrooms but the Kidani 2 bedrooms have 3 bathrooms right?


A lot of the Jambo standard views are actually ‘partial’ savanna views - mostly Sunset savanna, a few overlook Uzima savanna on Zebra trail. This was my view this Dec. from a 2 br. standard view on Kudu trail in Jambo.



DenLo said:


> There are a couple of standard view rooms at Jambo House that have a savanna view.  I know someone that stayed in a room that had a savanna view.  But I don't know if the room was a studio or a 1BR. It was a limited view more view of birds than the hoof stock.  It seems to me that both rooms were next to each other.  It was down the Ostrich Trail.  Possibly rooms 5110, 12, 14 & 5116.  But it could have been the dedicated studios of 5120 and 5122.  I guess that doesn't really answer your question.
> 
> Here's map link showing the room numbers http://www.parkinfo2go.com/dvc-akv/floor5-large.html


Villas on Ostrich trail are all value villas, not standard view.


----------



## JGINPL

sndral said:


> A lot of the Jambo standard views are actually ‘partial’ savanna views - mostly Sunset savanna, a few overlook Uzima savanna on Zebra trail. This was my view this Dec. from a 2 br. standard view on Kudu trail in Jambo.
> View attachment 671870View attachment 671871
> 
> Villas on Ostrich trail are all value villas, not standard view.


Great Pictures, do you by chance remember the room number?


----------



## sndral

JGINPL said:


> Great Pictures, do you by chance remember the room number?


I still have the text on my phone  5344 & 5346 Kudu trail Jambo house - it was a lock off 2 br.. Bit of a walk but so worth it for the view, I saw other animals occasionally but the giraffes were there a lot and I could see the Red River hogs in their yard!


----------



## JGINPL

Than


sndral said:


> I still have the text on my phone  5344 & 5346 Kudu trail Jambo house - it was a lock off 2 br.. Bit of a walk but so worth it for the view, I saw other animals occasionally but the giraffes were there a lot and I could see the Red River hogs in their yard!


Thanks


----------



## Leight19

JGINPL said:


> Does anyone have the Manager Email address for Animal Kingdom Lodge.  The one I found further up on this thread doesn't work: WDW.GM.AnimalKingdomLodge@Disney.com


Speaking of emailing management I’ve been thinking to randomly start emailing someone in dvc management to endorse the idea of making akv studios fit 5 when they do the hard refurb in next year or two. If you find the correct email please also share with me so I can start my campaigning lol.


----------



## JGINPL

Leight19 said:


> Speaking of emailing management I’ve been thinking to randomly start emailing someone in dvc management to endorse the idea of making akv studios fit 5 when they do the hard refurb in next year or two. If you find the correct email please also share with me so I can start my campaigning lol.


was told that I need to go through: guest.services@disneyworld.com   to email the resorts now.  I don't know when that changed.


----------



## xfiles3010

Am trying to recall the name of mixed drink I once has at Sanaa bar.  It came with a African bead bracelet wrapped around the glass.    What was the name?  And is it still being served? TIA


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! If anyone will be at AKL this month, can you please take a picture of the June resort recreation calendar for me to post on the *Monthly Resort Recreation Calendar *thread? I’d appreciate it! Thank you!!! And have fun!!


----------



## delilah

drusba said:


> As to Kidani, see this map file:///Users/don/Desktop/Kxq3nYU.jpg  The standard view rooms that have savanna view are (a) all rooms on the Pembe savanna side in the sixth and seventh building units from the lobby on the north wing; the Pumbaa elevator is between those two building units; (b) about half the rooms on the Pembe savanna side in the fourth building unit on the north wing are standard views with at least partial savanna view. Best request to make to get savanna view with a standard is likely to request a room near the Pumbaa elevator.
> 
> As to Jambo see this map for location of standard view rooms G2qaSva.png. More than half the standard view rooms have savanna view while the rest overlook the pool area. Best request to make to get a savanna view with a standard view room is to request a room on the Kudo Trail side of the building (the left side of the u-shaped building when facing the map) because all standards on that side have a savanna view (of the Sunset savanna).


This is actually not true. I reserved a savanna room at Kidani and we stayed in the very last room on the Pembe side. We paid points for a savannah room and had a partial view of a large building that as far as I could tell housed machines. As far as animals go, there was an ankole cattle on the savannah and an ostrich. We stayed from Saturday to Saturday. On Monday, we were standing on our balcony, and an animal keeper told us that on Tuesday, a zebra would be coming. From the animals we saw, I think this part of the Savannah is where they put the misfits. I liked the zebra, I called him our zebra, but he was no longer there when we stayed in May (in a different room on the opposite side that had loads of animals).


----------



## wnielsen1

delilah said:


> This is actually not true. I reserved a savanna room at Kidani and we stayed in the very last room on the Pembe side. We paid points for a savannah room and had a partial view of a large building that as far as I could tell housed machines. As far as animals go, there was an ankole cattle on the savannah and an ostrich. We stayed from Saturday to Saturday. On Monday, we were standing on our balcony, and an animal keeper told us that on Tuesday, a zebra would be coming. From the animals we saw, I think this part of the Savannah is where they put the misfits. I liked the zebra, I called him our zebra, but he was no longer there when we stayed in May (in a different room on the opposite side that had loads of animals).


When staying at Kidani in a savannah view, I simply request Sunset savannah.  It's an easy request to meet because 2/3 (or more) of the savannah views overlook the Sunset savannah.


----------



## I Run Long

Does anyone know the type of coffee filters I need for the coffee maker in a 1 bedroom value?  I've got a week's stay booked and I want to know what filters to bring.  TIA.


----------



## CarolynFH

I Run Long said:


> Does anyone know the type of coffee filters I need for the coffee maker in a 1 bedroom value?  I've got a week's stay booked and I want to know what filters to bring.  TIA.


DVC coffee pots are 10-12 cup drip pots and take the flat bottom filters.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

CarolynFH said:


> DVC coffee pots are 10-12 cup drip pots and take the flat bottom filters.


I wish Disney made this info easier to find.  I once had to leave a DVC facebook group because a question about what type of coffee makers came up at least 2x per week   Come on Disney, people need to know their coffee options.


----------



## twinklebug

PsycProfPlum said:


> I wish Disney made this info easier to find.  I once had to leave a DVC facebook group because a question about what type of coffee makers came up at least 2x per week   Come on Disney, people need to know their coffee options.


It's a simple question, I'm thankful they're not focused on the negative.
By the way, I did a google using "what kind of coffee makers are in dvc rooms" & this information is ridiculously easy to find, but one should take care because Aulani is using Keurig and DVC can swap out the coffee makers on a whim. It is better to ask.


----------



## jcourtney

We have our first DVC stay booked at Kidani for 11 nights in July. We are renting a car and plan to drive ourselves places for the most part. If we wanted to stop at Jambo for quick-service breakfast on our way to the park in the mornings would we be able to drive our car over and park it somewhere close? Or is it better to take the shuttle over there and then back again to pick up our car from Kidani?


----------



## igrsod

jcourtney said:


> We have our first DVC stay booked at Kidani for 11 nights in July. We are renting a car and plan to drive ourselves places for the most part. If we wanted to stop at Jambo for quick-service breakfast on our way to the park in the mornings would we be able to drive our car over and park it somewhere close? Or is it better to take the shuttle over there and then back again to pick up our car from Kidani?


It's possible to drive over and park for sure.  Not sure if the parking will be close though... depends on how full the lot is.


----------



## drusba

The large Jambo parking lot begins across the street from the Jambo front entrance area. How close you are to Jambo simply depends on where you find a parking place in that lot, near to far away. Likely in the morning, it will be far.

Nevertheless, the travel distance and time will undoubtedly be less and much quicker than if you take the shuttle (and then take it back to Kidani). Your room at Kidani can be very far from the shuttle -- the building is about 2/3 miles long (one of the longest single hotel buildings on earth) and thus you could have up to a 1/3 mile walk to cover just to get from your room to the shuttle at the the front entrance area. But regardless of where your room is, you can park fairly close to it. There are three elevators along each of the two wings and your room will be somewhere near one of those elevators, and the parking lot is essentially the first floor of Kidani and runs almost one end to the other, with the result that you can usually park somewhere fairly near an elevator that gets you fairly quickly to your room.

As to your usage of the car, be aware of the current issues you may face. When you park in a theme park parking lot, your car can be very far from the front gate. Pre-Pandemic, there were always shuttles that took you from the parking areas to the front gate areas (or Ticket and Transportation Center at MK). For a long time after reopening post-pandemic, those were gone, resulting in your having to walk from your parking spot to the front gate area. They have returned to MK and AK. However, as far as I am aware, they are still missing from Studios and Epcot with no date given yet for their return. Also, if going to MK in the morning before the park opens to about two hours after it is open, be aware there have been huge traffic jams just to get into the parking lot, e.g., the waits, once you are getting near the entry area, can be greater than 1/2 hour. In other words, you need to give serious thought as to whether you really want to use a car rather than a bus to get to a park other than AK.


----------



## twinklebug

I always take Disney provided transportation to/from the MK. Unless a bus is unusually delayed it will always be faster than driving to the TTC then taking the monorail or ferry.

An alternate, now that they're returning is to take a minnie van, they drop off near the buses allowing you to skip over the TTC.


----------



## TinkB278

Hi! I was wondering if anyone knew the total number of both value and concierge rooms available? Was recently spoiled with a club level room at BCV due to room issues and now I want club level all the time! Thinking I may have to add on at AKV…


----------



## Leight19

TinkB278 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone knew the total number of both value and concierge rooms available? Was recently spoiled with a club level room at BCV due to room issues and now I want club level all the time! Thinking I may have to add on at AKV…


My understanding is 5 2br lockoffs for club level, 10 2br lockoffs for value, and 8 dedicated value studios. General rule of thumb is do not buy assuming you can get these rooms consistently as they are generally walked year round.


----------



## sndral

I agree, the AKV club villas are almost impossible to get, when I bought my first AKV contract I tried for awhile to get a club 1 br., but couldn’t even find an open date to start a walk.


----------



## twinklebug

My advice would be to buy AKV points because it's an amazing resort with some of the best cast members in Disney World.
Don't buy if the only reason you want to own there is for those club level rooms, they're an awful struggle to get. When I manage to get one it's usually a day here or there that happened to be dropped by someone else.


----------



## 4ParkFamily

Do they have free laundry at Jambo house for DVC members?


----------



## twinklebug

4ParkFamily said:


> Do they have free laundry at Jambo house for DVC members?


Yes, it's just off the lobby - 5th floor. Room key opens the door, machines are free to use, but will need to bring or buy detergent. (Last I saw they were $1 for a single use pack, machine uses credit cards only.)


----------



## mrsdoubie

jcourtney said:


> We have our first DVC stay booked at Kidani for 11 nights in July. We are renting a car and plan to drive ourselves places for the most part. If we wanted to stop at Jambo for quick-service breakfast on our way to the park in the mornings would we be able to drive our car over and park it somewhere close? Or is it better to take the shuttle over there and then back again to pick up our car from Kidani?


Personally I’d take the shuttle and also Kidani has a quick service breakfast at Sanaa that’s very good.


----------



## drusba

Remove


----------



## PeterPanFan123

We are two weeks out from our stay at AKL Jambo. Can I email Member Services with our room request, or is chat or calling better?


----------



## jcourtney

mrsdoubie said:


> Personally I’d take the shuttle and also Kidani has a quick service breakfast at Sanaa that’s very good.


good to know! I thought Sanaa was full sit down. Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

PeterPanFan123 said:


> We are two weeks out from our stay at AKL Jambo. Can I email Member Services with our room request, or is chat or calling better?


I think all three work equally well in terms of having your requests fulfilled.  I wouldn't wait any longer, though.  Reportedly rooms are assigned 5-7 days before checkin.


----------



## PeterPanFan123

CarolynFH said:


> I think all three work equally well in terms of having your requests fulfilled.  I wouldn't wait any longer, though.  Reportedly rooms are assigned 5-7 days before checkin.


Thank you!


----------



## parkhopmom

mrsdoubie said:


> Personally I’d take the shuttle and also Kidani has a quick service breakfast at Sanaa that’s very good.





jcourtney said:


> good to know! I thought Sanaa was full sit down. Thanks!


What kind of items are on the menu?


----------



## twinklebug

parkhopmom said:


> What kind of items are on the menu?



Not sure if we're allowed to link, googling: allears  sanna breakfast menu

https://allears.net/dining/menu/sanaa/breakfast/


----------



## bluecruiser

Or for a link to the official Sanaa menu:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/animal-kingdom-villas-kidani/sanaa/menus/


----------



## preemiemama

Checking out of Jambo right now and noticing many (like us) hanging out in the lobby with our luggage. Either waiting to get into a room or to get airport transportation. I’ve seen it across hotels (when dining at other resorts). Not sure if it’s lack of enough housekeeping or whet but I’ve not noticed it previously…


----------



## twinklebug

preemiemama said:


> Checking out of Jambo right now and noticing many (like us) hanging out in the lobby with our luggage. Either waiting to get into a room or to get airport transportation. I’ve seen it across hotels (when dining at other resorts). Not sure if it’s lack of enough housekeeping or whet but I’ve not noticed it previously…


I think it's usually people waiting for their trip to the airport. Those coming in, waiting for rooms typically check their luggage at bell services and get out to enjoy Disney, particularly this early in the day. I've heard the Mears buses are not as reliable as they were before when they were Magical Express. (This was expected as the companies are struggling with not enough buses on the road and the company no longer has to answer to Mickey.)


----------



## preemiemama

twinklebug said:


> I think it's usually people waiting for their trip to the airport. Those coming in, waiting for rooms typically check their luggage at bell services and get out to enjoy Disney, particularly this early in the day. I've heard the Mears buses are not as reliable as they were before when they were Magical Express. (This was expected as the companies are struggling with not enough buses on the road and the company no longer has to answer to Mickey.)


Yes we’re here waiting on Sunshine Flyer. We have a 12:15 pickup. They seem to be ok- at least they were right on schedule for our arrival and very efficient. They’ve also been responsive to questions or concerns on email. Just waiting to see how the return trip to the airport actually pans out.


----------



## twinklebug

preemiemama said:


> Yes we’re here waiting on Sunshine Flyer. We have a 12:15 pickup. They seem to be ok- at least they were right on schedule for our arrival and very efficient. They’ve also been responsive to questions or concerns on email. Just waiting to see how the return trip to the airport actually pans out.


I'd love to hear your thoughts on SF after the trip. Bottle up some of that AKV air to enjoy back home!


----------



## preemiemama

twinklebug said:


> I'd love to hear your thoughts on SF after the trip. Bottle up some of that AKV air to enjoy back home!


Riding it as we speak! The return to the airport is definitely not smoothly planned. We’ve been at AKL, all star movies, pop and animation. 2 no shows at movies and Kidani that delayed us. Bus is only about half full. Headed to the airport now. So, a little tighter than I might like but still enough time. Otherwise I’ve been impressed by them. I think they just need to build up the routes- more buses or drivers? Not sure. Overall it’s been pleasant communicating and riding with them.


----------



## twinklebug

preemiemama said:


> Riding it as we speak! The return to the airport is definitely not smoothly planned. We’ve been at AKL, all star movies, pop and animation. 2 no shows at movies and Kidani that delayed us. Bus is only about half full. Headed to the airport now. So, a little tighter than I might like but still enough time. Otherwise I’ve been impressed by them. I think they just need to build up the routes- more buses or drivers? Not sure. Overall it’s been pleasant communicating and riding with them.


Thank you! 
Hope you have a smooth flight home.


----------



## CarolynFH

preemiemama said:


> Riding it as we speak! The return to the airport is definitely not smoothly planned. We’ve been at AKL, all star movies, pop and animation. 2 no shows at movies and Kidani that delayed us. Bus is only about half full. Headed to the airport now. So, a little tighter than I might like but still enough time. Otherwise I’ve been impressed by them. I think they just need to build up the routes- more buses or drivers? Not sure. Overall it’s been pleasant communicating and riding with them.


Please post your report on the *Sunshine Flyer Experiences *thread!  Will be helpful for others planning their visits.


----------



## `OhanaHare

Excited to hear about Sunshine Flyer reviews too.

Hi everyone, AKL/V fan here.
Our first visit back post-pandemic was this past February at Jambo. I was pretty sad and disappointed about the stay this time: We've stayed at Jambo two other times and loved it, but I think I prefer Kidani (4+ stays there) the most now and was longing the whole trip to be over there and not Jambo. 
I told my hubby I will not return until the 50th is over b/c I about gagged and got migraines from the 50th scent they are putting in the lobbies, too strong of a scent and smells like a cheap perfume. Totally ruined it for me, especially since I had been waiting to smell that wonderful AKL lobby scent for 3 years.

Nice to meet everyone here and contribute to conversation wherever I can.


----------



## preemiemama

CarolynFH said:


> Please post your report on the *Sunshine Flyer Experiences *thread!  Will be helpful for others planning their visits.


I’m planning to! It helped me decide while planning which service I wanted to try.


----------



## preemiemama

`OhanaHare said:


> Excited to hear about Sunshine Flyer reviews too.
> 
> Hi everyone, AKL/V fan here.
> Our first visit back post-pandemic was this past February at Jambo. I was pretty sad and disappointed about the stay this time. We've stayed at Jambo two other times and loved it, but I think I prefer Kidani (4+ stays there) the most now and was longing the whole trip to be over there and not Jambo.
> I told my hubby I will not return until the 50th is over b/c I about gagged and got migraines from the 50th scent they are putting in the lobbies, too strong of a scent and smells like a cheap perfume. Totally ruined it for me, especially since I had been waiting to smell that wonderful AKL lobby scent for 3 years.
> 
> Nice to meet everyone here and contribute to conversation wherever I can.


I thought it was just me! I react poorly to perfumes so it really bothered me every time we walked in!!


----------



## `OhanaHare

preemiemama said:


> I thought it was just me! I react poorly to perfumes so it really bothered me every time we walked in!!


Definitely not just you! It set off my asthma and allergies/migraines. Not things one wants to deal with on vacation esp just walking through one of their fave lobbies. I had asked a front desk CM about it and they said it's for the 50th, the original lobby scent should be back after it. I happened to discover one morning that the smell starts at like 7 am lol so they obviously turn it off at some point at night. I was in the lobby super early one morning b/c I couldn't sleep and decided sitting at the firepit in the lobby reading was a good idea to try to relax and let my husband sleep undisturbed in our room. The smell was not there prior to 7am.

I cannot wait for that smell to hit the road LOL!


----------



## twinklebug

I am very sensitive to perfumes didn't notice a smell in the lobby other than the ordinary one back in October, perhaps this is new? If it's affecting you all negatively, please write to Disney or Member services and let them know.


----------



## Justtopa009

Our deed has been recorded and we're officially owners at AKV! I knew I had to come and find the thread for my new neighbors!


----------



## twinklebug

Justtopa009 said:


> Our deed has been recorded and we're officially owners at AKV! I knew I had to come and find the thread for my new neighbors!


Jambo! Welcome!

Best resort on the map.


----------



## Warriorfish5392

We are new Animal Kingdom Owners!! Deed was recorded for our first ever resale contract!! Can't wait for points to be loaded so we can plan our Welcome Home trip later this year. We are eager to experience all that this beautiful resort has to offer and are looking forward to calling this "home" for many years to come. Any tips for booking or any must see things around the resort?? Thanks in advance for the help!! Hope to see some of you on property!!


----------



## twinklebug

Warriorfish5392 said:


> We are new Animal Kingdom Owners!! Deed was recorded for our first ever resale contract!! Can't wait for points to be loaded so we can plan our Welcome Home trip later this year. We are eager to experience all that this beautiful resort has to offer and are looking forward to calling this "home" for many years to come. Any tips for booking or any must see things around the resort?? Thanks in advance for the help!! Hope to see some of you on property!!


Jambo! Welcome new owners & Animal Kingdom Villa lovers!


----------



## Warriorfish5392

twinklebug said:


> Jambo! Welcome new owners & Animal Kingdom Villa lovers!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Warriorfish5392

Jambo!! 

Best rooms at resort?? I know it can’t get much better than a savanna view, but based on everyone’s experience what are some of your favorite buildings and rooms at the resort?


----------



## sndral

Warriorfish5392 said:


> Jambo!!
> 
> Best rooms at resort?? I know it can’t get much better than a savanna view, but based on everyone’s experience what are some of your favorite buildings and rooms at the resort?


There are only 2 buildings - Jambo & Kidani & you book one or the other. Jambo villas are on the 5th floor (and club on the 6th.) There are fewer villas at Jambo, so they tend to book faster. They’re slightly smaller than Kidani villas & there are no dedicated 2 br.s (the 2 br.s are all lock offs.) I personally prefer Jambo because of the awesome lobby & I like the convenience of the QS Mara. A lot of Jambo standard views overlook a savanna. The savanna overlooks are above the lobby check in counter (Sunset,) behind the lobby (Arusha,) and out by the pool (Uzimza.)
Kidani is all DVC, the 1 br. & up villas have an extra bathroom, there are dedicated & lock off 2 br.s. You can be on any floor at Kidani, personally I’d ask for Sunset savanna view because the smaller Pembe savanna does not have giraffes. The kid’s splash play area is at Kidani’s pool, but you can use both pools. The Savanna outlooks are behind the lobby (Sunset,) and by the pool (Pembe.)
The park buses usually stop at Kidani first, Jambo second, Disney Springs buses stop Jambo first, Kidani second. There’s a convenient shuttle that runs between the two buildings if you’re walked out & don’t want to make the 10-15 minute walk between the buildings.
Here’s a link to my post last May, w/ my photos of my favorite Jambo standard so far - 2 br. 5344/5346. https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-come-and-chat.1815576/page-205#post-64036638


----------



## softballmom3

Hi all!  We are staying in a 2 bedroom lock-off in Jambo House this fall.  We have a couple of down days and I thought we may cook a meal or 2 in the room.  We don't usually do this as it's vacation, so ya know!  However, we actually want to this time.  I've searched for pics on types of pots/pans/utensils will be there but am not coming up with anything to see.  Anyone here have firsthand knowledge on how well the kitchens are stocked for use?  TIA!  I do plan on bringing my own crockpot (we are driving).


----------



## twinklebug

softballmom3 said:


> Hi all!  We are staying in a 2 bedroom lock-off in Jambo House this fall.  We have a couple of down days and I thought we may cook a meal or 2 in the room.  We don't usually do this as it's vacation, so ya know!  However, we actually want to this time.  I've searched for pics on types of pots/pans/utensils will be there but am not coming up with anything to see.  Anyone here have firsthand knowledge on how well the kitchens are stocked for use?  TIA!  I do plan on bringing my own crockpot (we are driving).



Found list on All Ears, who copied the list plastered to the inside of the cabinets: 

*Kitchen*

Beverage Glasses 8
Broiler Pan
Cereal Bowls 8
Coffee/Decaf Coffee (if all you drink is decaffe they will swap out the regular upon request)
Coffee Maker
Coffee Mugs 8
Colander
Cookie Sheet
Cookware Set 11 piece
Covered 2 Quart Casserole
Creamer/Sugar Bowl Set
Cutting Board
Dinner Plates 8
Dish Drainer
Dish Towel
Dish Detergent
Dishwashing Soap
Grater
Ice Bucket
Juice Glasses 8
Measuring Cup
Mixing Bowl – 3 piece set
Oblong 3 Quart Dish
Pitcher
Platter
Pot Holders 2
Salad Bowl
Salad Plates 8
Storage Containers 3
Tea Kettle
Toaster
Vegetable Bowl
Wastebasket & Recycle Basket
Wine Glasses 8

*Kitchen Drawers*


Bottle Opener
Bread Knife
Can Opener
Corkscrew
Cutlery Tray
Dinner Forks 8
Dinner Knives 8
Measuring Spoon set
Paring Knife
Roaster Slicer
Salad Forks 8
Serving Fork
Slotted Spoon
Serving Spoon
Soup Ladle
Soup Spoons 8
Spatula
Sponge
Steak Knives 8
Tablespoons 2
Teaspoons 8
Tongs 1
Vegetable Peeler
Whisk

*Items Available Upon Request and Based on Availability*

Bed Rails
Blender
Electric Mixer
Hangers
High Chair
Extra Pillows/Blankets/Sheets
Salt and Pepper
Voltage Converter


----------



## Warriorfish5392

softballmom3 said:


> Hi all!  We are staying in a 2 bedroom lock-off in Jambo House this fall.  We have a couple of down days and I thought we may cook a meal or 2 in the room.  We don't usually do this as it's vacation, so ya know!  However, we actually want to this time.  I've searched for pics on types of pots/pans/utensils will be there but am not coming up with anything to see.  Anyone here have firsthand knowledge on how well the kitchens are stocked for use?  TIA!  I do plan on bringing my own crockpot (we are drivin
> 
> 
> sndral said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 2 buildings - Jambo & Kidani & you book one or the other. Jambo villas are on the 5th floor (and club on the 6th.) There are fewer villas at Jambo, so they tend to book faster. They’re slightly smaller than Kidani villas & there are no dedicated 2 br.s (the 2 br.s are all lock offs.) I personally prefer Jambo because of the awesome lobby & I like the convenience of the QS Mara. A lot of Jambo standard views overlook a savanna. The savanna overlooks are above the lobby check in counter (Sunset,) behind the lobby (Arusha,) and out by the pool (Uzimza.)
> Kidani is all DVC, the 1 br. & up villas have an extra bathroom, there are dedicated & lock off 2 br.s. You can be on any floor at Kidani, personally I’d ask for Sunset savanna view because the smaller Pembe savanna does not have giraffes. The kid’s splash play area is at Kidani’s pool, but you can use both pools. The Savanna outlooks are behind the lobby (Sunset,) and by the pool (Pembe.)
> The park buses usually stop at Kidani first, Jambo second, Disney Springs buses stop Jambo first, Kidani second. There’s a convenient shuttle that runs between the two buildings if you’re walked out & don’t want to make the 10-15 minute walk between the buildings.
> Here’s a link to my post last May, w/ my photos of my favorite Jambo standard so far - 2 br. 5344/5346. https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-come-and-chat.1815576/page-205#post-64036638
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## softballmom3

Editing- I understand now.  Thanks for posting that list!  I looked on All Ears and missed that!!!!


----------



## FreemanFam

Our ROFR passed on our Very First DVC Contract -200 pts AKV!! We're so stoked. We can't close until Oct, but that's fine by us. We got ROFR'd on our first resale attempt so we were feeling very vortunate to pass this one.


----------



## twinklebug

FreemanFam said:


> Our ROFR passed on our Very First DVC Contract -200 pts AKV!! We're so stoked. We can't close until Oct, but that's fine by us. We got ROFR'd on our first resale attempt so we were feeling very vortunate to pass this one.


Congrats! We look forward to welcoming you home!


----------



## FreemanFam

twinklebug said:


> Congrats! We look forward to welcoming you home!


Thank you! We are so excited! We fell in love with AKL when we visited in May. We went for a dinner at BOMA so we could check out the property and were absolutely blown away. Walking into the Jambo House was really amazing. We can't wait to continue exploring!


----------



## wlgreen94

We just booked our first stay at Kidani through a DVC rental. We are staying in a standard studio and I was wondering if there are any specific rooms/areas we can request to try to get at least a partial savannah view?


----------



## drusba

wlgreen94 said:


> We just booked our first stay at Kidani through a DVC rental. We are staying in a standard studio and I was wondering if there are any specific rooms/areas we can request to try to get at least a partial savannah view?


Request the rental agency to have the DVC member providing the rental put in a request (non-guaranteed) through member services for a room "near the Pumbaa elevator." All the standard view rooms anywhere near that elevator are situated directly over the Pembe Savanna (i.e., it is a full, not just partial, savanna view). The downside is that if you succeed in getting that request granted, you will have a very long walk to the lobby and bus station.


----------



## wlgreen94

drusba said:


> Request the rental agency to have the DVC member providing the rental put in a request (non-guaranteed) through member services for a room "near the Pumbaa elevator." All the standard view rooms anywhere near that elevator are situated directly over the Pembe Savanna (i.e., it is a full, not just partial, savanna view). The downside is that if you succeed in getting that request granted, you will have a very long walk to the lobby and bus station.


Thank you!


----------



## aka Charles

FYI


----------



## Doingitagain

aka Charles said:


> FYI
> View attachment 699248


Thank you for posting!  Is there a different one for Jambo?

ETA:  Nevermind, I found it on the sticky thread for activities!


----------



## Chereya

Hi AKL experts! I booked a savanna view studio for my brother's 40th birthday celebration and was wondering what you could suggest for room requests. I was thinking Sunset Savanna, high floor, close to the community hall? I have never stayed there myself so I have no real experience to draw from. Are there better ways to narrow down the room request to better the chance for a good room? Specific building name or room numbers? Thanks so much for your suggestions and assistance!


----------



## FSU Girl

Chereya said:


> Hi AKL experts! I booked a savanna view studio for my brother's 40th birthday celebration and was wondering what you could suggest for room requests. I was thinking Sunset Savanna, high floor, close to the community hall? I have never stayed there myself so I have no real experience to draw from. Are there better ways to narrow down the room request to better the chance for a good room? Specific building name or room numbers? Thanks so much for your suggestions and assistance!


Request lowest floor, you’ll have the better view of the animals


----------



## CarolynFH

Chereya said:


> Hi AKL experts! I booked a savanna view studio for my brother's 40th birthday celebration and was wondering what you could suggest for room requests. I was thinking Sunset Savanna, high floor, close to the community hall? I have never stayed there myself so I have no real experience to draw from. Are there better ways to narrow down the room request to better the chance for a good room? Specific building name or room numbers? Thanks so much for your suggestions and assistance!


Did you book Kidani or Jambo house?  Sunset savanna applies to both, so that's a good first request, but all Jambo DVC villas are on high floors (5th, maybe 6th, can't remember) while Kidani all floors are DVC, and I agree with above that a lower floor is better due to being closer to the animals' level as well as below the tree canopy.


----------



## drusba

Chereya said:


> Hi AKL experts! I booked a savanna view studio for my brother's 40th birthday celebration and was wondering what you could suggest for room requests. I was thinking Sunset Savanna, high floor, close to the community hall? I have never stayed there myself so I have no real experience to draw from. Are there better ways to narrow down the room request to better the chance for a good room? Specific building name or room numbers? Thanks so much for your suggestions and assistance!


You do not say which building, Jambo or Kidani, the reservation is in. At AKV, you cannot make a request to be in another "building" than the particular one you have reserved. The requests you list would indicate you have Kidani because (a) all standard and savanna view rooms at Jambo are on the fifth floor and thus it is pointless to request high floor, and (b) Kidani has a community hall, Jambo does not. Assuming you have Kidani, then I would recommend that your lead request be a view of Sunset savanna, the large savanna that has giraffes and zebras (the smaller Pembe does not). More than 80% of the savanna view rooms at Kidani overlook Sunset, and thus chances of having that request granted are high.

Your second listed request should not be high (or low) floor because requests are considered and granted in the order given and next to getting Sunset savanna view, the most important request to make is one for an area location in the building. The Kidani building is, from end to end, close to 2/3 mile long, meaning if you get a room anywhere near the end of one of the two wings, your walks to the pool, lobby, restaurants, store and bus station can be forever.

As to an area request, if you want to be near community hall, I would recommend  requesting a room near the Timon elevator. That elevator on the south wing (front entrance of Kidani faces west) provides a short trip to the bus station and a reasonable distance to lobby, community hall (which is right next to lobby) and the pool (on the north wing).  I would not request to be near Community Hall because that is essentially the same as requesting near the lobby. If you get that request granted it is fine. But the the problem with a near lobby request is that large numbers make that request and many do not get it because of the excess requests for it, and if a location request cannot be met, they just stick in any available room, which at Kidani is often one far from everything. Note, if you would rather be close to the pool and a similar reasonable distance to the lobby and the bus station, then request near the Rafiki elevator, which is on the north wing.

Third request, if you want to make one (we never do) could be high floor for more panoramic view or low floor for more direct view of the animals (many prefer the latter but we are fine with either).

Any requests should go through MS and you should then not use the area request page provided in the online check-in system. Doing so will wipe out any requests made through MS and the requests listed on that online page border on the ridiculous, e.g., at Kidani you can request near "an elevator." There are three elevators located along each of the two wings, and unless you can actually name the elevator you want in making the request, like Timon or Rafiki, a near elevator request can be met by putting you in any room in the building.


----------



## Chereya

Thanks for all of your replies and helpful suggestions! Yes, sorry, forgot to include that the room is booked on Kidani side. I appreciate the tips!


----------



## Yarbogash

drusba said:


> You do not say which building, Jambo or Kidani, the reservation is in. At AKV, you cannot make a request to be in another "building" than the particular one you have reserved. The requests you list would indicate you have Kidani because (a) all standard and savanna view rooms at Jambo are on the fifth floor and thus it is pointless to request high floor, and (b) Kidani has a community hall, Jambo does not. Assuming you have Kidani, then I would recommend that your lead request be a view of Sunset savanna, the large savanna that has giraffes and zebras (the smaller Pembe does not). More than 80% of the savanna view rooms at Kidani overlook Sunset, and thus chances of having that request granted are high.
> 
> Your second listed request should not be high (or low) floor because requests are considered and granted in the order given and next to getting Sunset savanna view, the most important request to make is one for an area location in the building. The Kidani building is, from end to end, close to 2/3 mile long, meaning if you get a room anywhere near the end of one of the two wings, your walks to the pool, lobby, restaurants, store and bus station can be forever.
> 
> As to an area request, if you want to be near community hall, I would recommend  requesting a room near the Timon elevator. That elevator on the south wing (front entrance of Kidani faces west) provides a short trip to the bus station and a reasonable distance to lobby, community hall (which is right next to lobby) and the pool (on the north wing).  I would not request to be near Community Hall because that is essentially the same as requesting near the lobby. If you get that request granted it is fine. But the the problem with a near lobby request is that large numbers make that request and many do not get it because of the excess requests for it, and if a location request cannot be met, they just stick in any available room, which at Kidani is often one far from everything. Note, if you would rather be close to the pool and a similar reasonable distance to the lobby and the bus station, then request near the Rafiki elevator, which is on the north wing.
> 
> Third request, if you want to make one (we never do) could be high floor for more panoramic view or low floor for more direct view of the animals (many prefer the latter but we are fine with either).
> 
> Any requests should go through MS and you should then not use the area request page provided in the online check-in system. Doing so will wipe out any requests made through MS and the requests listed on that online page border on the ridiculous, e.g., at Kidani you can request near "an elevator." There are three elevators located along each of the two wings, and unless you can actually name the elevator you want in making the request, like Timon or Rafiki, a near elevator request can be met by putting you in any room in the building.


Hmm, any tips on what to do if we already put in requests on the request page? Not ALV, but OKW. Trying to get near HH. Any point in contacting MS or is what’s done is done? Apologies if this should be on different thread.


----------



## twinklebug

Yarbogash said:


> Hmm, any tips on what to do if we already put in requests on the request page? Not ALV, but OKW. Trying to get near HH. Any point in contacting MS or is what’s done is done? Apologies if this should be on different thread.


You can always change your requests. If the website is not allowing it, just give MS a call and they'll be happy to help. That's an easy job! They love easy ones!


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Has anyone ever seen a private event being held at the Sunset Overlook Lounge? I call it the library room.  It’s past the reception desk on your left.  My husband and I would like to renew our vows in that room.  We love Jambo and would love to celebrate our 20th there!


----------



## twinklebug

PRmamiDEdos said:


> Has anyone ever seen a private event being held at the Sunset Overlook Lounge? I call it the library room.  It’s past the reception desk on your left.  My husband and I would like to renew our vows in that room.  We love Jambo and would love to celebrate our 20th there!


Never seen a private event, but have seen it blocked off for cast members.
Not sure that's the best location for a vow renewal though. It's a very dark room with walls in the middle.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

twinklebug said:


> Never seen a private event, but have seen it blocked off for cast members.
> Not sure that's the best location for a vow renewal though. It's a very dark room with walls in the middle.


They won’t talk to us until a year out but I’m hoping it can be used.  I know it has the wall in the middle but it would be for maybe 15 people and I truly love the space.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Before Covid they had night CM talks there, so it was used for small groups.  I hope you can get it!


----------



## c0reyann

PRmamiDEdos said:


> Has anyone ever seen a private event being held at the Sunset Overlook Lounge? I call it the library room.  It’s past the reception desk on your left.  My husband and I would like to renew our vows in that room.  We love Jambo and would love to celebrate our 20th there!


The problem you are probably going to have is that they're going to want to force you into a Disney Wedding package which you can only use their approved spaces of/pricing structure for.  Be warned, it's not cheap!


----------



## Bullseye

nasmith said:


> My grown son HATES the pull-out bed - we now bring a memory-foam topper in it's own separate duffle every time we go - it's the bar in the middle problem.


Just curious what size mattress topper you bring? I will have two adults sleeping on the pull out and they will be miserable without a topper. 
Is yours a queen size and how many inches thick is it? I was thinking about doing the same thing, but I didn't think it would be that easy to compact it into a duffle bag or suitcase? TIA!


----------



## nasmith

Bullseye said:


> Just curious what size mattress topper you bring? I will have two adults sleeping on the pull out and they will be miserable without a topper.
> Is yours a queen size and how many inches thick is it? I was thinking about doing the same thing, but I didn't think it would be that easy to compact it into a duffle bag or suitcase? TIA!


Its a memory foam topper, don't know the brand ( probably bought during amazon prime days (read the reviews- as long as the majority of reviews are positive...));  2" thick. They come packaged really small- but once you unwrap them, they expand ( by alot)- so the duffle ( an XL llbean rolling duffle) fits only that mattress topper (thankfully I fly SW usually). It's a full size- a little smaller than the bed, but he's just one (large(6'4")) person- so doesn't "use" the whole bed when he sleeps.

For that matter, if it's just one person, you could probably get away with a twin.....

as an aside- I hardly ever come to the boards anymore- can't believe I saw this post in such a timely fashion- talk about serendipity!


----------



## musicman85

I was just going to ask about the pullout couch situation, I'm going in 2 weeks and have the option of the pullout couch or the chair/bed. I have a bad back and pullout couches always have that bar right in the middle and are uncomfortable.

How is the chair/bed? I sleep curled up so I don't mind if my feet are hanging off and I'm about 5'7 in height. 

Or is the couch not turned into a pullout an ok option too? 

TIA!


----------



## DisneyDiana

The chair bed is slightly better for me, I have a bad back also. I always bring a memory foam topper though since I can’t tolerate either without one.


----------



## CarolynFH

musicman85 said:


> I was just going to ask about the pullout couch situation, I'm going in 2 weeks and have the option of the pullout couch or the chair/bed. I have a bad back and pullout couches always have that bar right in the middle and are uncomfortable.
> 
> How is the chair/bed? I sleep curled up so I don't mind if my feet are hanging off and I'm about 5'7 in height.
> 
> Or is the couch not turned into a pullout an ok option too?
> 
> TIA!


My dad was 84 years old at the time, and he found the chair bed at BLT very comfortable. I’ve seen many reports of how uncomfortable the sofa beds are in the DVC resorts (which is the reason most are gradually being replace with Murphy beds) but very few reports complaining about the chair beds.


----------



## Debbie Jean

Agree with this. I have done the chair bed at AKV, BLT and OKW and found it surprisingly comfortable. I’m short so length was not an issue. Might be for someone taller.


----------



## sndral

I don’t have a bad back, but after a few nights sleeping on the AKV sleeper sofa my back started to ache, so I switched over to the chair bed & viola back ache disappeared  - I’m 5’6” & didn’t feel that the chair bed was too small/short.


----------



## cruella4me64

Double checking: can a dvc on points studio AKL Jambo have 4 adults and a 1 year old stay?  We’re set to arrive around 10 pm but as of now, our 2nd room reservation doesn’t start until next day. Thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

cruella4me64 said:


> Double checking: can a dvc on points studio AKL Jambo have 4 adults and a 1 year old stay?  We’re set to arrive around 10 pm but as of now, our 2nd room reservation doesn’t start until next day. Thanks!


Yes.  The one year old will have a pack n play to sleep in.


----------



## bluecastle

To anyone who has been to Kidani recently: did you notice any construction going on near the bus stop or on the outside of any buildings? I remember seeing something about that and that it would be done by early October. Going next month and hoping there won’t be any construction going on! TIA


----------



## jayt684

Regarding AK Kidani Studio rooms: any tips to maximize sleeping comfort for 3 adult guests, especially the one relegated to the pullout couch?

My wife & I rented DVC points for a weeklong stay in a Savanna Studio in December, and we’re allowing her sister to “stowaway“ with us to see WDW during the holidays - she gets the pullout couch.

In retrospect, I would have booked a One Bedroom if I knew she’d be joining us ahead of time, but the ship had already sailed


----------



## twinklebug

jayt684 said:


> Regarding AK Kidani Studio rooms: any tips to maximize sleeping comfort for 3 adult guests, especially the one relegated to the pullout couch?
> 
> My wife & I rented DVC points for a weeklong stay in a Savanna Studio in December, and we’re allowing her sister to “stowaway“ with us to see WDW during the holidays - she gets the pullout couch.
> 
> In retrospect, I would have booked a One Bedroom if I knew she’d be joining us ahead of time, but the ship had already sailed


Mattress topper and extra blankets are your friend when it comes to sleeping on those couches.
Sometimes the resorts have them in a storage room, but it seems that during the shut down their mattress toppers were tossed. Not sure if they have any back in stock (they were usually the ones left behind by others who brought them or had them delivered)


----------



## TinkB278

I was wondering if anyone could advise me on how they like staying at Jambo with small children. We are going in may with an 8 month old and 3.5 year old and my waitlist just came through for a studio. We currently also have grand Floridian booked but I’d rather stay at AKV as it’s always been my second favorite resort but I haven’t stayed there since having kids and am worried about the transportation issue and the pull out couch rather than real second bed. We are doing a split stay with our home resort of riviera so we’d only be here three nights… curious if I should give it a go or if VGF is safer with small children and multiple transportation options. Thanks!!


----------



## jayt684

twinklebug said:


> Mattress topper and extra blankets are your friend when it comes to sleeping on those couches.
> Sometimes the resorts have them in a storage room, but it seems that during the shut down their mattress toppers were tossed. Not sure if they have any back in stock (they were usually the ones left behind by others who brought them or had them delivered)


Thanks for these tips. What is the best way to check on any available mattress toppers once we arrive - I assume we could ask the front desk or guest services?


----------



## twinklebug

jayt684 said:


> Thanks for these tips. What is the best way to check on any available mattress toppers once we arrive - I assume we could ask the front desk or guest services?


Call housekeeping from your room. Most of the time they will understand what you are talking about, but sometimes they need to send the housekeeper to you to find out.


----------



## heartsy77

We have been since 12/18, my whole family has loved the pool table!


----------

